# Legacy



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:* This is a collaborative effort, shaped by Halasían and myself.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dunland - Fourth Age, Year 16*

A fair country of green hills and glens within the _Enedhwaith_ was Dunland. Its beauty was fiercely defended by the Dunlendings, who dwelt in scattered villages as a wary, secretive and hostile people. People who had for two Ages endured persecution from the descendants of the Three Houses of the Edain despite their Aduanic descent from the House of Haldor of the First Age. The beauty of the land and was lost on the small band that now pressed north in the quiet hours before dawn.

Away from the villages stood a small farm. It was simple, a humble cottage and a barn that the riders nervously pulled up to. One horse bore an empty saddle. A woman, tall and beautiful with the stamp of Numenor upon her features slipped into the barn. Her hair was pale and her eyes were the blue of a northern winter sky. She carried a basket that she clutched protectively to her chest. She had forseen this, as was her gift, and yet been unable to dissuade her proud husband from his path. In the nearby cottage a man, his wife and three year old son slept undisturbed. Their son dreamt of catching frogs and of swimming in the nearby spring.

The woman entered the barn on quiet yet weary feet. Within plough horses whickered and chickens fretfully circled on the floor. The woman passed them all by, finding a clean stall. The hay within still held the sweet, clean scent of a bountiful summer. She knelt and laid the basket carefully down, taking care to disturb nothing. Tears traced shining paths down her proud cheeks. By the doors, a man hissed a warning to hurry. The woman bent and whispered to the basket,_"I will come for you." _Her heart had already died with her lord and husband, Bereth. Verawyn left her hope in the basket.

The heavy sound of racing hooves roused the farmer from his sleep. He peered out the window into the pre-dawn murk. A man of Rohan, he knew the sound of a war party. Dunlendings rode by and the man released a breath he did not recall holding that on this night, they hunted something or someone other than himself. He returned to the warmth of his bed and his wife, unaware of how the lives of all within had veered.

Nine days later a weary and mourning band of men made Imladris at dusk. With them were two horses with empty saddles. The Dunedain of Cardolan carried yet another sorrowful tale. Their lord, his wife and baby heir had been lost on the road to Minas Tirith, under unrelenting Dunlending attack. Cardolan had no other.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

*Year 18 of the Fourth Age, Dunland*

_"Not too far, and look after your sister,"_ Lochared's mother called after him. Loch scowled as his sister grinned triumphantly up at him. The imp had followed him and she was going to ruin his day.

_"You do that on purpose,"_ he groused petulantly at her. Rin screwed up her face and blew a raspberry at him and then giggled, delighted with the sound. She clapped, sunlight dancing on pale silken hair and spun about, intent on becoming a bird. Always fascinated with birds. It made absolutely no sense to Loch. He heaved a sigh, collected his sister and set off.

_"I'm going to catch it anyway,"_ he muttered. Rin chirped at him and flapped her make believe wings.

The sandy haired boy trod a well worn path down the gentle slope of the hill his home perched atop. At the bottom gurgled a contented stream, fed by the mountain springs further to the east. The annual melt had passed and the stream was lazy and gleaming with promise for a six year boy. He set Rin down on the far bank and looked about. Where to begin, he wondered. He was going to catch the two legged monsters that his father sat up late talking to his mother about when they thought he was asleep. Rin darted away, pealing laughter as she chased a lazy summer butterfly.

_"Shhhh, you'll scare it,"_ Loch admonished her. Da always said that you had to be very quiet when hunting.

_"Shhhh,"_ Rin echoed at him, smiled and then darted gleefully behind a flowering shrub with another object, this time a moth, in her sights. He rolled his eyes at the sound of her bird talk.

_"Silly girl! That's not even a bird,"_ he shouted after her, pulling his sling out of his back pocket.

When Rin blew another raspberry and giggled, Loch decided he'd had enough of girlish foolishness and set out on his quest. He carefully stalked along the edge of the gurgling stream, following its curve and on the look out for the two legged monster he was intent on catching because it made his mother cry. Maybe, in a few years, his sister would more fun. Right now, he had grown up work to do that a three year old couldn't possibly understand.

Rin danced happily after moths, flying between the flowers and chattering to no one but herself. A break in the trees overhead permitted a particularly glorious golden shaft to strike a luminously flowered shrub. It's bright blue flowers shimmered at her, enticing.

_"Ooooooh,"_ she said with genuine appreciation and pretend flew all the way over to inspect it more closely. The child sat in the sun and began picking flowers.

Elladan held his breath and crept for a closer look at the child. She was intently focused on the flower with the raw curiosity of the very young. Three summers, Elladan judged. Elf or mortal, children were largely the same so early on, with the delicate golden hair of her mother. Rin held the flower up to catch the sun and make it gleam. She giggled, a liquid sound of untempered delight. Elladan had a moment to study her face. Her mother was there, Elladan realized with growing joy. The same winter blue eyes stared at the flower. After two years of careful searching, she had been found!

The child very nearly ate the bright blue flower right before Elladan's eyes.

_"No,"_ he said firmly as she placed it in her mouth. Forced to reveal himself, Elladan stepped forward.

Rin stubbornly closed her mouth, thinking her brother was again telling her what to do. She stared at boots, big boots, and her eyes followed them up, getting wider as they went until she looked square into Elladan's face. Then her face crumpled as the unpleasant taste of the flower hit her tongue. Rin spat it out, wiping at her tongue and spitting blue flower petals in disgust.

_"Charming,"_ Elrohir said. Rin clapped at his appearance, plucked a flower and held it up to him.

_"Do they all do that, you suppose,"_ Elladan asked his brother. Elrohir shrugged, and it became evident to Rin far below that she would have to take stronger measures to give the pretty man a flower. She got to her feet, crumpling the flower she had plucked and frowned at it in consternation.

_"Is it her?"_ Elladan asked and Elrohir studied the girl closely. She was engrossed in selecting a new flower.

_"She looks uncannily like the Lady Verawyn, she doesn't have the look of Dunland, and she's the right age." _Elrohir replied._"It's her." _She was also well fed, well clothed and clearly well cared for. Someone had taken her in as a fosterling.

Rin chose the new flower and plucked it. _"Don't let her eat that,"_ Elladan warned. Rin had no such intentions. It belonged to the pretty man to eat.

She ran to him, flower held aloft in front of her. Elrohir bent and accepted it.

_"I think she likes you better than I," _Elladan said. Rin blinked at Elladan and returned to the bush, that was starting to look particularly denunded.

_"What now, brother? We can't just take her,"_ Elrohir said. Rin presented Elladan with his very own flower, stood back looking very pleased with herself and dusted off her hands like her mother and father did after they finished a job.

Elladan shook his head, _"No, and for now she has been kept safe. We will send word to Aragorn. This is a matter for him."_

Rin's sharp squeal of displeasure and the sound of her crying elicited a rude curse that Loch had overheard his father say when he dropped the firewood on his foot.

_"You do that on purpose,"_ he shouted in frustration, turned and followed the sound his sister was making in ever increasing gales. He found her sitting on the grass next to a bush she had stripped nearly bare of flowers, sobbing wretchedly. Petals were stuck to the front of her tunic and in her hair.

_"Don't eat them! Why must you always eat everything?"_ Loch shoved his sling in his back pocket, picked his sister up and trudged back up the hill to return her to his mother so that he could get some proper work taken care of.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

*Year 20 of the Fourth Age, Dunland*

The men milled about outside. _"Come out Strawhead! Come out and play! Do you fear us, Strawhead? Do you hide behind your woman's skirts,"_ they chanted. There were six of them and they broke into rough laughter.

_"Don't,"_ Romil pleaded with him. _"Don't go out there!"_ Frochard could hear the dread in his wife's voice.

He glanced over to where his children sat huddled together, quiet and pale, and then out the window again. _"I must,"_ he said. _"Or they'll be back again for their sport. Perhaps when I am not here."_ His wife's hands grabbed his arm hard as she peered outside again. Fear made her usually warm brown eyes cold and flat.

_"Does the Strawhead think he can hide,"_ the men called.

_"Hide the children, block the door with the table and do not come out unless they have gone and I call you out. Do you hear me, woman?" _Romil nodded and clung to him.

Frochard gathered his children up in one armful and pressed his face to their hair, breathing them in. Loch watched his father kiss his mother before opening the door and striding out, noting that his father went to meet the men empty handed. His mother slammed it behind him, bolted it and pushed the table against then.

_"Help me,"_ Romil said to her children, who stood in the centre of the cottage like frightened deer. _"Tip everything over! Make a mess, a big mess. It's a game! Help me play the game."_ Rin shoved a chair and looked to her mother for approval.

_"Yes, good girl, that's it. You too Loch…" _The wood pile, the pots and pans, the beds and bedding, the shelves and the food, all the chairs tumbled around the cottage until it was transformed into a melee of utter confusion.

_"Now for the next part! Tuck yourself down very small there and no matter what, no matter, stay very very quiet. Can you do that?"

"Yup,"_ Rin said brightly.

Eager to please her mother and earn a smile to lighten the sudden grimness, she hopped into the tiny niche by the hearth. Her mother leaned in and pressed a hard kiss to her foundling daughter's cheek. Loch warily climbed in after her and she kissed him too.

_"Remember, Loch, quiet. You must both be quiet. Not a peep, not a whisper, not a single sound."_ Loch nodded solemnly and made himself as small as he could next to his sister, who wriggled to give him room. Loch wrapped his arm around her and placed his hand over her mouth. Outside the men had stopped laughing. Their father's voice fallen away to silence.

The sound of breaking glass made Loch jump and Rin began to quietly cry. He tightened his grip and swallowed hard. Wildmen tumbled through and their mother stumbled back with a startled gasp. One sheathed his sword in his belt, charged forward and dealt Romil a cracking blow that sent her to her knees. He smiled down at her, picked up her arm and dealt her another. The other man cleared the mess blocking the door, jerked it open and the others strode in. Not a single word was spoken through what happened in that cottage.

Romil did not beg or plead for quarter that would not be given. This hatred was ancient and ran deeply. The men tormented her cruelly in grim silence and united purpose: to punish her for taking in a Strawhead and betraying her people. The men used every punishment at their disposal against the woman in that cottage. Rin and Loch saw it all, hidden away in the corner by the hearth. It took the men hours to sate their blood lust and tire. The man that had broken through the window first spat on Romil as she lay naked and broken on the floor, battered beyond recognition and struggling to breathe. Her lungs gurgled with each breath she fought for.

He bent over her, and slashed at her throat in a final attack that ended her battle for life. The men stood back, staring at her body.

_"The brats,"_ one said, raking the tattered cottage with his coal dark eyes. _"Stream at the bottom of the hill,"_ said the man as he re-sheathed his knife. _"The boy and girl are always there somewhere. We'll flush them out. " _The sound of their horses making their way down the hill was the sound of thunder to Loch.

After what seemed like an eternity, Loch stood up in the ruin of his life. At his feet, his sister had curled into a tight ball. The two legged monster he'd been hunting had found him instead. It was time to run, Loch knew. He pulled his sister up and settled her on his hip. She clung to him. Loch edged past his mother, trying not to step in her blood too much. His eyes were dry and they stung, but he couldn't find the tears. Loch ran quickly away from the cottage and the stream in the direction his Da had always told him not to go. He ran until he couldn't hold his sister any more in his aching arms.

_"Come on Rin, run,"_ he urged as he put her down. They would have to quiet and cleverer than ever before. This time it wasn't Loch doing the hunting. The two legged monsters were hunting them and now he understood why his parents feared them so. It would be three years before Rin would utter another word.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

*Fourth Age - Year 21 Southern Dunland*

_"Please,"_ Loch said. Desperation made his voice quiver.

The woman looked over her shoulder through the doorway she stood in to the warmth inside and then back to the small, pinched face of the boy that peered up at her. He looked to be of age with her own son, who was fat, warm and sated inside. This waif seemed to hover in the darkness and despite his sandy hair, she could not stop the ache of her heart.

_"Close the damn door, woman,"_ her husband growled from within.

The woman reached for something before she stepped out and closed the door. She passed the bread, still warm, to Loch. Loch clutched it his thin chest. The woman ignored the ache of her back and knees and knelt to bring herself level with the child. Winter was already riding in the winds. It would throw it's chill cloak over Dunland soon.

_"Child, if my husband finds you it will mean your end. Do you understand me?"_ The boy nodded. He understood only too well how his blended heritage was so loathed. Around his legs, a small face of a girl appeared. She was little more than a babe, the woman realised. The child looked up at her before being drawn to the scent of the bread her older brother held.

The woman sighed, _"Ah, where are your parents, eh?"_ The boy blinked sudden tears that started to crowd his dark eyes. The girl however simply stared at the woman anew, with eyes too old and too sad for one of such tender years.

_"I know you're living under the common room floor boards," _she said as her heart relented. _"Go further in and you'll find the warmth of the hearth and the worst of the winds will not be able to reach you. But do not be found in Spring. Do you understand, boy. Do not be found!" _Loch nodded. 

_"Thank you,"_ he said, collected his sister and walked away from the inn's back kitchen door.

The woman watched them disappear around the corner, there to wriggle back under the boards. Her heart ached but there was little else she could do for them. If her husband didn't kill them outright, others soon would if they were discovered. She could not place her own children in such danger. She straightened slowly and walked back into the kitchen as her husband barrelled in from the common room. He set down a tray laden with empty crocks and tankards and fixed her with a glare that she was entirely equipped to ignore.

_"What's doing out there,"_ he demanded and flung a ragged towel sodden with ale over his shoulder with a sodden slap.

_"Barking dogs," _she replied blithely. She collected an empty tray and pushed past him to continue clearing the crowded tables.

~~~~~~~

Fifty miles to the north, three Rangers stood outside an abandoned farm cottage. Nearby, the eerie moonlit gleam of a skull and bones scattered by scavengers boded ill for those that had once lived within. The cottage gaped, windows smashed and door hanging absently by one hinge. The absence of life already marked the building with disrepair and neglect.

Inside the cottage, a fourth Ranger and two Elves looked about. One held a torch, as they looked about the ruin within. More scattered bones, a woman's by their size, and old blood daubed the floor and walls. The torch was doused and the trio inside returned to the three standing outside. The faces of Elrohir and Elladan were visibly pale. The fourth Ranger, Hanasian, walked behind the twins and shook his head to his brethren that waited by the horses.

_"Anything," _ Mecarnil asked. Elrohir gathered the reins of his mount. _"Nothing you'd care to see,"_ he replied heavily.

The woman's bones and the blood had told a terrible tale. Hanasian glanced again to the skull, a man's, that gleamed under moonlight.

_"A man and woman,"_ he added quietly and grimaced. _"Their deaths were not easy."_

_"We should have taken her with us when we found her,"_ Elladan said. Elrohir already sat ahorse. In the darkness he could still see the child in the summer sun, smiling up at him as she pressed a flower into his hands. The others mounted up. 

_"Then Cardolan is indeed lost,"_ Mecarnil said: equal parts of question and statement. Hanasian shrugged.

_"There is no sign of any child to be had, alive or dead,"_ he replied. Elrohir blinked. Had they not before thought Cardolan extinguished, only to have this child emerge?

_"It may yet be too early to say,"_ he softly mused.

Hanasian informed his king directly, his path taking him to Minas Tirith as he pursued another quarry. It was winter when he reached King Elessar. They sat on a stone bench in the early morning, staring at the winter dormant white tree and discussing the disappearance of Cardolan's child queen. It remained uncertain if the child would ever emerge, and likely that she would not. Even had she been found, what then? Arnor could ill stand the divisions that had seen the realm falter before.

The King folded the report and stood. There were many unanswered questions in his realm. Some of them required answers today. This was not one.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

*Year 42 of Fourth Age, outside New Tharbad*

The past week had been bad, even by their standards. Loch and Rin knew it. They'd had more than their share of hard times, and this one was up there with some of the worst.

_"We should go back," _Rin said again. Loch stood at the cusp of the rocky overhung they'd sheltered under when the rain became too heavy. He stared out at the forest beyond. His sister sat farther in, huddled against the cold.

_"Be my guest,"_ he murmured. If she said that one more time, he'd take her back himself. And to think he'd spent three years hoping that she'd say anything at all. Oh for such silence, such peace now.

The rain eased and then abated. The forest remained still, too silent, as if holding its breath. It had been three days since they'd last set out. As far as Loch saw, they'd had no choice. If he hadn't returned for more nails, the farmer would have ensured that his sister left missing more than her clothes. That fact seemed utterly lost on her now, though. Now she kept saying they should go back. He knew she was hungry, cold and frightened. So was he. But if he went back to that place then he'd snap something he shouldn't and then things would be a whole lot worse.

Rin stared at her brother's back and adjusted the rags she now wore. In their mad dash, she'd managed to snag a sheet drying outside. It was better than nothing, but only marginally so. Loch stood staring at the forest outside and then turned to face her.

_"We can't stay here forever, Loch. We'll starve,"_ she said. Her brother scratched at the straggly beard on his chin and crouched.

_"Tharbad's another two days by foot,"_ he replied. It was three days back to that farm and any chance to steal some food. What she'd do for a chicken!

_"That's closer,"_ she admitted. Her head had been aching for two days and she rubbed at it. She needed some Lamb's Tongue, she reminded herself.

_"I don't think I can walk another two days, Loch."_ That's when he started to smile.

_"We might not have to."_ Rin stared at him, because if it was a joke it was not funny. Loch kept smiling, and her temper snapped.

_"Oh well, why don't you go and ride your invisible horse there instead. While you're at it, perhaps you can muster up an imaginary feast too!"

"Calm down, Rin! I'm not joking. If we can get down to the trail, we might be able to get a ride to Tharbad and perhaps food,"_ Loch said. Rin looked at him skeptically. Ever the optimist was her brother.

_"From whom,"_ she demanded. Loch knew to give up that nugget was to ensure that they did starve under this rocky ledge. His sister's fear of soldiers was as irrational as it was strong.

_"Travellers,"_ he said with his affable, lop sided grin. It wasn't entirely a lie. _"I'll hide myself away so they don't think us bandits. They won't be able to go past you, Rin. "_

Rin looked uncomfortable and he understood why. The fact people found it difficult to not notice Rin had caused a number of unpleasant situations in the past. But, they had no food, no shelter, and Rin had no clothes. It was this, or die out here somewhere. At least they wouldn't need to worry about the orc sign he'd been noticing increasingly over the past three days. Orcs wouldn't trouble with such little meat they presented.

_"Come on. While the rain's stopped. We need to get down to that trail,"_ he chivvied.

Grumbling, Rin stood and followed Loch out and the pair walked down the slope to the trail at the foot of it. Loch positioned his sister in the most visible spot he could locate. Unfortunately, that meant it was out in the open and not on the side of the track that had tree cover. Loch scrambled back up the muddy embankment behind her and hid himself in the tangled vines that marched along its rim. Then, they waited.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

Rin scrunched up her eyes and peered at the deluge from beneath it. She sighed heavily, already sodden to her bones. Cold water would have pooled in her boots, if they'd been whole. She peered down and wriggled toes that had turned a distinct shade of blue, visible even if she could not feel them. She twisted back to the scrub behind her and tried to make out her brother.

_"This is not going to work, Loch," _she again announced. Loch made no response, and Rin turned back to peer up the track she was standing by. She made a truly pitiful figure, which was exactly what her slightly elder brother was counting on. Rin kept wriggling her toes in the ragged remains of her 'boots' and sighed again for good measure. The numbness, she mused, meant that she no longer shivered quite so badly. It also hinted at exposure and a host of other unfortunate things.

Rin stared across the track at the bank of trees on the other side. Truth be told, her mind wandered. Abject hunger did not bode well for alertness or concentration. Rin's stomach twisted sharply, sending stabbing pain shooting through her. She gritted her teeth and wrapped arms too thin around her middle and waited.

_"They're not coming, Loch. Maybe they turned off or found somewhere dry...or"

"SHHHHHHHH!"_

Rin scowled at the trees at her brother's imperious tone. They were both tired, frozen, starved and soaked. He needn't get so uppity with her. If they didn't show up soon, she was going to go back and get her damn clothes whether he liked it or not, right after she found some Lamb's Tongue and dealt with the fever that was lapping at her bones.

_"Is she dead?"_ A stranger's voice startled Rin from her brooding and she struggled to pull her blurry eyes into focus.

A soldier, a hard bitten one, stared at her. He was a giant, dark skinned man. Sudden fear made her feel sick to her stomach. It was just as well nothing was in it.

Rin collected her wits and put on her best damsel voice, _"Please sir... some bread?"_ Another soldier joined the one standing before her. He was smaller and no less coolly professional than the giant. Both had their hands on their sword belts, restless eyes.

_"Not quite," _the first soldier mused, studying her hard for a long moment. Rin thought her heart would rip out of her chest it was thudding so loudly. A shout behind her ensured she was spared their further scrutiny. Swords snapped out and she was forgotten as suddenly as they had seemed to appear to her. Rin had no idea why she did it. Her fingers seemed to move of their own accord. They moved past her to investigate the commotion on the embankment without their purses. Rin blinked at what she now held in her hands in astonishment. She had stolen from soldiers. She stumbled in disbelief across the track to the other tree-lined side.

Above on the embankment, another two soldiers grappled with Loch. Properly fed, her brother was a match for three. In his current state, it was the fact that he was largely covered in slippery mud that made it difficult for the men to pin him down. The two soldiers she had robbed clambered up the muddy slope. Rin drifted backwards into the trees she's spent the large part of the afternoon staring at. She tucked the purses into her rags. Loch and the four soldiers grunted and cursed at each other.

_"Rin,"_ he gasped, throwing the Easterling off him. _"RUN!"_ Three soldiers leapt on her brother in tandem as the fourth one picked himself up. _"RUN," _Loch bellowed again and went down hard. A bolt of fear propelled her deeper into the trees and she ran, careening on unsteady legs.

She ran erratically, darting this way and that, her chest burning. Her mind was racing too. How was she supposed to stop the soldiers from killing her brother? That's what they did, soldiers. They killed people. Distracted and hurtling headlong through the forest, Rin ran straight into a man that seemed to materialize out of nowhere. She bounced off him with a surprised squeak and lost her footing. She managed, somehow to twist about and landed on her hands and knees into the rain soft forest floor. The man she had collided with picked her up easily. She dangled from his grip on the rags that covered her back.

_"Ho there, I think that's far enough,"_ he said from beneath a deep cowl.

Sharp eyes, bright grey pierced her as she hung from his hand. His stare was returned by a pair of wide, fever glazed wintry blue eyes. Rin knew how fragile the rags wrapping her were. She had but to twist hard enough and she'd be on the ground again and free to dart away, even if did mean doing so naked. She flailed, but her energy had largely been exhausted in her desperate flight to this juncture. It was more a display of wilful determination than an actual escape. The Ranger studied her a moment. She whimpered through rain darkened pale hair, arms and legs dangling. He gave her a light shake. Two pouches tumbled out and thumped onto the wet earth in front of where the Ranger stood.

_"You should have gone for their rations, woman,"_ the Ranger chided. She weighed no more than a child, even if she clearly was no such thing any longer. The Ranger set her down and scooped up the pouches. He gestured at the trees behind him. More soldiers, a whole company, Rin realised with a sinking stomach. The mad rush through the trees had gotten blood flowing enough to let her shiver in fear and cold.

_"On your feet,"_ Hanasian said. She crouched, resembling a started rabbit. He pulled her up firmly by an arm that seemed so slight as to be breakable. He was swift to let her go before such a thing occurred. The Ranger turned towards the track she had fled from.

_"Come on then,"_ said one of the soldiers. His expression was cold, relentless, and he pushed her forward to follow the Ranger. When the Company and Rin stepped through the trees, Loch stared at her and then sagged.

_"Hope it was worth it,"_ said the soldier that had ensured she marched with them. Rin fixed a gaze of such bleakness he recoiled in surprise. With Loch subdued, the four muddied soldiers had stepped back. Three looked irritated but the black giant seemed to be enjoying himself. Loch slowly picked himself up from the ground. Rin managed to teeter over to her brother. Her entire body was shaking with exhaustion. Her vision spun and her lips had started to turn a startling shade of blue.

_"You should have run, Rin,"_ Loch said to his younger sister. She hadn't the strength to argue with him. Rin nodded automatically and sat suddenly on the muddy track, unable to trust her legs anymore. It didn't matter what happened anymore. She felt like she was melting under the rains onslaught. Her eyelids fell, heavy. They could not conceal the dangerous brightness of fever. It would be the death of her in her current state. Rin sagged against Loch's leg and closed her eyes proper in defeat. She had nothing left to give.

_"If you're to make your lives as bandits, they'll assuredly be short careers,"_ Hanasian said. He tossed the stolen purses back to their owners.

Khule caught his with an oath. Molguv merely smiled all the wider. The girl was good, he had to admit. Loch stared a moment, clearly astonished, and then looked down at his sister.

_"Why'd you do it, Rin? Rin?" _he asked.

Rin made no answer, for fever had stolen her awareness.

_"What have you say for yourself before the King's justice is served,"_ asked one of the nearest soldiers. Loch made no reply at first, bending to stretch Rin out on the ground and tucking what passed as her clothing against her body. Her skin was simultaneously icy and yet burnt with fever's ferocity. Her paleness made her resemble some sort of icy statue, remote. It frightened Loch.

_"All we wanted was food,"_ Loch replied, _"I don't think she knew what she was doing."_ He smoothed back hair far paler than his own. She shivered beneath his touch.

_"This wasn't the plan,"_ he murmured. _"It wasn't supposed to be like this."_

Khule objected, _"She knew her business. I never even felt her take the damn purse!"_ Beside him, Molguv had to agree. _"Real professional. Give the street toughs in Umbar a run for their money,"_ he said with open admiration.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

Hanasian stared at the pair in front of him. From their dealings, they seemed obviously to have a sibling bond, even though they looked nothing alike. Perhaps thirty years on the man, a few less on his sister, they were clearly starving. Even at full speed, she'd weighed scarcely more than a child when she'd collided with him. A dozen well armed men is not a mark one would take lightly unless they're desperate. Hanasian looked at his men.

_"What say you men,"_ the Ranger asked. _"What shall the King's Justice mete to these two vagabonds?"_

Mulgov said something about keeping them as pets, which got a chuckle from some of the others. Khule said nothing at all. He just fingered the sword that should take their thieving hands off. Hanasian waved his hand for silence.

_"We will break here, for these trees offer a little surcease from the chill wind, though the rain has worked its way through them. They look as though they could use a bit of a meal. We'll rest cold. Everyone give up a bit of saddle fare for the kids to eat. And Khule, toss the girl that old cloak of yours. It will give her some protection from the elements along with some warmth, not to mention allowing her some decency from the eyes of you lot."_

Those still ahorse dismounted and they moved to the treelined side of the road. Loch managed to rouse his sister. It was that or have Mulgov carry her. The way their luck was turning, she'd wake, discover a soldier had a hold of her and then things would really go downhill. Mulgov along with Khule the Easterling kept a close watch on the two. Nothing was going to go missing while they rested and ate. The girl blankly accepted the cloak, even though it stunk and could use a wash, and the bits of bread and dried meat were gladly accepted. Loch placed an arm around his sister, who seemed to lapse in and out of consciousness against him. She was awake, barely, when the Ranger quizzed them. After they hungrily took part on what was offered, Hanasian questioned them.

_"So, since we had the opportunity to meet, I can guess your names from your words to each other. Now tell me where is it you came from, and where is it you go?"_

He stared at Loch, seeing a possible future prospect in him. That will have to wait though, for much will be determined by their words and deeds this day. Where from and where to were mighty questions indeed for the unfortunate pair. Loch felt her stiffen, despite her relentless shivering, with the irrational suspicion that she had harboured for soldiers since they'd been forced from their home.

_"Don't tell them,"_ Rin tried to say. Her shivering made it hard to get the words out.

_"Less talk from you and more eating would be a fine idea, girl,"_ growled the big Haradian with a wide smile. Loch sensed there was no malice in it, but Rin had no such faith.

She all but crawled across her brother to the other side, and perched there to peer back at the large man from across Loch's shoulders. For his part, the man laughed and took another powerful bite at some hardened meat. Half dead, half conscious, half terrified, the girl had spit and he liked that. He demonstrated by waving the jerkey at her. Rin only clutched at her brother closer, cloak slipping from around her shoulders. The others grinned, mostly, though some saw the entire affair as all too familiar and all too sad. They ate and watched in silence.

_"Don't trust them, Loch! Don't!"_ Loch reached and pulled the cloak back up her shoulders. As far Rin was concerned, there wasn't a single soldier to be trusted. After what they had seen he could hardly fault her for that. But it didn't have to be that way, Loch knew, if you were on the other end of the sword. What had happened to their parents didn't if you were on the right end of the sword.

_"Eat, Rin, slowly or you'll get sick remember?"_ he gently chided her.

Rin never took her eyes off the Haradian, who had given up with his peace offering and resumed eating it. She set her teeth at the corner of the bread and tore a piece off, slowly chewing and calculating how best to extricate them from their current mess. Just thinking about it made her head spin sickeningly. She resolutely took another bite, trying to keep her eyes on as many soldiers at one time as she possibly could. Meanwhile, Loch picked up on an old habit and ignored her counsel.

_"The Borderlands,"_ he answered Hanasian, trusting to his instincts. Rin fought to keep consciousness beside him and dug a sharp elbow into his ribs. Loch stifled a wince and continued, _"And we're going anywhere that's safe."_ Rin elbowed him again, harder.

_"They'll have a hard time finding that with their habits,"_ Khule announced. Men grunted their agreement around them. Hanasian waved silence again and probed closer, watching the young woman with mounting concern.

_"Which border,"_ he quizzed and noted Loch hesitate for the first time. Years of bitter racial prejudice had taught him caution. Still, in for a penny was what their Da used to sat each morning long ago.

_"Dunland,"_ Khule said with a glance to Wulgof, _"That's what I'd wager."_ Beside him, Rin hissed a warning at Loch and then toppled face first into the grass, half eaten bread rolling from one out stretched and limp hand. _"Aye, Dunland, and what of it,"_ Loch snapped, unsure if he now need to defend himself from the usual prejudice and somehow tend his sister.

_"Now you've done it, Khule,"_ Mulgov said, waving at the newly unconscious Rin. Loch knelt to lift his sister up. _"Ah! She's burning!"

"And she wasted perfectly edible stale bread,"_ Mulgov said, shaking his head. He liked the girl, but she sure was hard to keep awake. The boy, though, a good feed and he had promise.

_"Don't get too close,"_ Khule warned. _"I made that mistake and it nearly cost me a month's pay!"_ Loch chafed Rin's cheeks in a bid to rouse her. Her shivering started to become violent, and her eyes moved beneath pale lids, but she did not wake.

Mulgov stood, retrieved the bread and studied the scene below. _"If it's an act, it's a damn good one,"_ he rumbled.

Hanasian sighed heavily and reached under his tightly drawn cloak to fetch out a pouch that did not contain money. He pushed Loch aside, pulled open Rin's mouth and crumbled a dark powder between her lips that he washed down with a quick swig from his water bag. A long moment passed and the shivering abated to more normal levels.

_"How long have you been out here,"_ the Ranger asked, studying the young woman sprawled on the ground before them both. _"Forever,"_ Loch groaned. One way or another, it had been.

_"And you were heading for Tharbad,"_ Hanasian stated, the conclusion foregone. Loch nodded, staring hard at his sister.

_"I still think we should keep them," _Mulgov said, _"Even if they are trouble." _Khule grunted, clearly unimpressed with the idea. Hanasian scooped up the girl and handed her across to Mulgov.

_"Mount up men,"_ he ordered. Grumbling, the men did as bidden. Loch was assigned to ride behind Khule. Hanasian took the girl himself, hoping the added warmth of the horse would be enough to get her through to Tharbad, a roof and four weatherproof walls.

Rin, perhaps fortunately, was entirely insensate for all of this. Oblivious to being handed about soldiers, she wandered fever fueled dreams of a place long ago and a woman whose voice still haunted her memories. Loch, though desperately worried for his sister still marveled at the day's turn. He was in a waking dream long clutched to his heart across the years of his childhood: a soldier at last.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

_"Worry not missy,"_ Hanasian said as the company started to ride.

_"None here will harm or take advantage of you. They are rather foul in appearance, but they all mean well and serve King Elessar."_ Rin showed no response, and Hanasian hoped she wouldn't add insult to injury and fall off the horse. A hand went up and fingers moved, and they set out at a fair gallop. They hoped to make Tharbad by nightfall.

The rain intensified as they went on, and the grey skies darkened with heaviness and the onset of evening. They weren't going to make it. Hanasian had to make a decision to either push on in the cold wet darkness or stop and make a cold camp. Too many leagues yet to go, and with things uncertain in the city, he decided to take them off the road to a thicket of trees by some rock outcroppings about a half mile east of the road. He sent Wulgof the Dunlanding and Amira of Dale up to scout the high ground while the rest tried to settle for some rest as best they could. But it wasn't long before Wulgof and Amira returned.

_"We found orc-sign, and it is at the most a day old. We should be wary here." _Hanasian talked to the two scouts further, noting that Loch had drifted close by and lingered with open curiosity. Nothing they were saying required guard, so so Hanasian though to get a further measure of the young man.

_"You... Loch, come here."_ Instinct made Loch start in the other direction. Every time he'd been summoned to step forward, it had been to receive a generous helping of cruel intolerance and prejudice. Loch paused, steeled himself, and returned to where the Ranger and soldiers stood.


Hanasian said to Wulgof and Amira, _"We should ask this man, for I have a feeling he has been around here quite a bit of late. Loch, have you seen any orcs or sign they have been in your travels?" _Loch looked like he was thinking, surprised that his opinion had been sought on the matter.

Hanasian went on, _"We just want to know what you have seen since I'm sure you and the girl had your eyes out for anyone moving through these parts. Speak free man."_

Hanasian had already made up his mind that they would go forth to Tharbad in the dark, taking their chances with the city watch than being waylaid in the night by orcs, but he wanted to engage this boy. Perhaps it was what he saw at their meeting or a gut feeling he had, or both, but Hanasian was thinking there may be more to this boy. Loch turned to where the aforementioned 'girl' lay. If she were awake, she'd be glaring at him hard enough to set his hair on fire. He knew why that would be, but he also knew his own mind. He turned back to where the Ranger and the two scouts stood, chewed it over some more and decided to cast the die whilst Rin was oblivious.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

_"Aye, sporadic and old at first,"_ he confirmed. _"But it got fresher and thicker as we closed on Tharbad. All the game vanished too."_ Loch gestured at his own spare frame and then scratched at his chin. Rin would have his hide for consorting with soldiers, but Rin was plain wrong headed about it and he knew that for certain.

_"How long since you've found game,"_ Amira asked the young man. Loch shrugged one shoulder laconically. _"Three days, this would be the fourth I suppose."_

Hanasian studied Loch carefully as he spoke. Aside from his sandy hair, Rohan at a guess, the lad had similar features to Wulgof, confirming the lad's earlier tale about his origins. His sister, however, was entirely another matter. There was neither Dunland or Rohan in her features. All it took was once glance over to where she now sat, blinking blearily at the men and horses around her. The young woman, Hanasian could not help but conclude, had the look of a people long scattered by the inexorable predations of war – his own northern kin.

But that was not all Hanasian thought of. Loch's statement confirmed several other things about the young man. He was, it would seem, a skilled tracker and reasonable hunter. There was no other way for the pair to be in such reasonably good condition. They had the look of those perpetually wandering, and clearly had been able to survive. Where their family was now there was no telling, but Loch was keen to belong. It was stamped all over him. He soaked up the company of the men around him like the desert did rain. Lastly, Loch had demonstrated a fierce loyalty to his sister. That they'd clung together and not gone their separate ways said much. The boy would find it much easier to survive if he did not have a younger sister to care for. His sister would have easily found a comfortable situation in the way that attractive women can if she did not have an older brother to consider.

Rin had her bearings once again and had begun to glare at her brother as Loch had known she would. He ignored her, which prompted the young woman to stand.

_"We ride, then,"_ Hanasian said as he noticed Rin was on her feet and conscious again, _"Hard as we can."_ Khule, who had drifted over muttered, _"Not as hard as we could."_

He flicked a dark gaze at Loch and then his sister. Stung, Loch unwisely replied _"I can too ride as hard as you."_ The men chuckled knowingly around him.

_"Well and good,"_ Hanasian said after a moment's further thought. _"We'll see in five or so minutes."_ Dismissed, the men peeled away to tend to their saddles and themselves before they again had to mount up.

Loch strolled over to where Rin stood, fidgeting with her slipping cloak. Molguv loomed over the pair and plucked up the cloak with a grin. He produced a wickedly curved dagger, carved a head sized hole in the middle of it and then dropped it back over Rin's frozen, shocked face.

_"That,"_ Khule cried, _"is MY CLOAK!" _Molguv winked at the Easterner and sauntered away. Khule turned back to his horse, muttering thick curses in his own tongue. Hanasian meanwhile had plucked out two apples from his own saddle bags and brought them to the siblings.

_"Eat,"_ he said sternly. _"You'll need to be able to hang on to keep up." _With that, he left the pair to it. Rin stared at the apple in her hand, overwhelmed by the wealth it represented. Loch took a large bite, chewing hard and ignoring the renewed glare she turned back on him.

_"What do you think you're doing, Loch,"_ she demanded, taking a bite out of her own apple and closing her eyes momentarily as the sweet rush of it permeated her.

_"I'm helping, Rin. It's not so hard. Even you could do it if you wanted to,"_ he teased around another mouthful of apple. Rin's scowl returned deeper than before and Loch threw his arms up in exasperation. This was an argument that had been brewing all day, from when Rin had discovered that Loch had deliberately set them in the path of the people she feared the most.

_"What, Rin? What's the big problem?"_

Rin rolled her eyes, lowered her apple and hissed a response,_ "I've said it before, Loch. They're soldiers."_

Loch pointed at the apple in her hand, _"Mmmm, evil soldiers who give you food."_ He pointed again at her makeshift poncho. _"And that, whatever it is."_ Rin waved his arguments aside with a shake of her pale hair and an increasingly stubborn set to her chin.

_"It doesn't matter which army, they're all the same, Loch and you're mad if you let all this fool you!"_

Loch looked up, his own jaw bunching as he stared hard over his sister's head. Then he took a bite of his apple and chewed it carefully. "

_"Well, Rosmarin,"_ he said heavily and sparking a growl from her at his tone, _"We'll do it your way. Let's say that those men were soldiers. Even though I know they weren't and you weren't old enough to remember. If that is true, then I'll tell you this little sister. If Da had known his way around a sword, maybe he and mother would be alive today! Maybe if Da had been a soldier, we'd still-"_ Rin's slap broke the rest of what her brother had been about to say off.

It shocked the both of them. Loch straightened, fists closing at his side and then took a careful step back with narrowed eyes. Rin stared at her own hand, shaken, and then to her brother's face.

_"No Loch. It's not their fault. That's not right,"_ she said urgently. Hanasian, like the others, had watched the argument spring to life with some interest. He strode over between the pair.

_"Enough, I think. Mount up, men!"_ He pointed Loch over to Wulgof, and took Rosmarin's upper arm through the cloak. _"I'd finish that apple in a hurry, were I you,"_ Hanasian said. Rin's apple had turned to ashes as far as she was concerned, but she lifted it to her mouth all the same, unable to take her eyes off her brother.

_"If I'm wrong, Rin, then so are we both,"_ Loch said in parting, turned his back and walked away. _"Make sure Wulgof gives you a weapon of some sort,_" Hanasian said to hurry Loch along.

Hanasian looked down at the young woman he had in hand, sorely tempted to question her further but lacking the opportunity to do so. Yes, most definitely of the Dunedain was this one. _"Ready?"_ he instead asked. Rin tossed the apple core away.

_"Nearly,"_ she said, tugging her arm. Hanasian let her go and she took a few steps to the side, plucked a grey green plant from a rock and chewed some leaves. Hanasian blinked his surprise and pointed to his horse. Subdued and still chewing Rin complied. He mounted and stretched down to pull her up.

"If anything happens, you get down low against the horse's neck and hang on," he instructed. Rin nodded and swallowed, shoulders slumped. _"What,"_ he started to ask as he kicked his horse into a trot and then a canter.

_"Lamb's Tongue,"_ came Rin's reply, _"for fever."_ It wasn't what he had been going to ask. He had been going to ask what the confrontation between her and her brother had been about. Not that it was likely she'd answer him with the same freedom her brother seemed to. Still, her response did provide him with further information that confirmed there was yet more to pursue with the pair.

As night fell, Hanasian's company rode as fast as they dared towards Tharbad, scouts ranging around seeking further sign of impending attack. As he rode, Rin before him, he couldn't help but wonder about her origins. She looked of northern stock and, if he guessed aright, possessed abilities of a similar origin. As Rin rode through the night, she closed her eyes and hung on. The Lamb's Tongue broke her fever as she had known it would, but it couldn't stop what she kept seeing in her mind's eye. Her mother's blood spread in a growing pool across the floor of their cottage, a hungry and relentless tide that had stolen everything from her.


----------



## Elora (Jul 27, 2011)

They had set off riding hard toward the old city, but Wulgof could sense trouble. Apparently in his years of absence, wayward gangs of renegade orcs had gathered in the hills and would raid the road and the Dunlanding settlements. He didn't like this latest hardship on his people, but what was this old soldier, a veteran of the Orthanc Legion, first of the young strong Dunlandings recruited by Sarumann to fight his war against Rohan, to do? He survived Helms Deep, and captivity under the horsemen of Rohan wasn't too bad. It was where he met Folcrum, one of his guards. They had become friends, which was no small feat considering the long-standing differences between the Rohirrim and the Dunlandings, and up to just a short time earlier they were trying to kill each other. The peace allowed Wulgof to return home where he tried to eek out a living trying to grow crops in the rocky land of the foothills. He didn't stay long, for the trauma of battle haunted him and he had no peace. He had gone north and worked odd jobs in Bree and drank at the Prancing Pony. It was there his life changed forever.

A familiar looking blonde man came in and talked to several men about joining the King's Company. He recognised the man as Folcrum. Folcrum recognised him. Few words were said by either, for Wulgof's eyes said that he would gladly become a prospect to join the company...

Wulgof realised they would likely be attacked and had his axe, sword, and daggers at ready if needed. Wasn't sure how he would be able to do battle with this hanger-on boy with him, but he showed good ability in the brief exchange he had with company men. Still, the night was dark and the rain made visibility even harder. A few of the men rode wide and would make a bird sound every few minutes to signal all was clear.

Hanasian's hand raised and signalled quickly, sensing their approach. With the bird-calls coming in with a different pitch, they slowed and drew close as they rode. A faint glow of torchlight could be seen ahead in the mist, so they were drawing close to the city's outer watch. But the hiss, thud, and cry of pain from a horse to their right was the start of the attack. Belgon, a soldier of Minas Tirith who fought in the Pelennor, hit the ground with a grunt and was hacked to death even before he stopped rolling. The fight was on.


----------



## Elora (Jul 30, 2011)

The attack, when it came, was swift and with little warning that Rin or Loch could discern. Loch heard the hiss and whine of arrows around him. In front, Wulgof shouted _"Attack!" _The group put on new speed, moving into a tight formation that pushed Hanasian's horse inwards and the one Loch rode with Wulgof out.

_"Hope you're ready for this," _the Dunlander grunted to Loch. Loch gripped the shortsword uncertainly and nodded, voice vanished. With a terrible scream, the orcs closed and the forces were enjoined.

The orcs were brazen, attacking so close to New Tharbad. The glow of the settlement's torches lights beckoned tantalisingly close on the trail ahead. Archers on the external horses continued their volley, Loch ducking beneath Wulgof's bow and swinging with his short sword as best he could manage. Closer in, Hanasian drew his own blade and circled his horse about to take stock.

_"Remember,"_ he growled in Rin's ear as his gaze raked the trail ahead and the distance to Tharbad's safety. _"Head low and hang on."_ Rin clutched at the pommel. The Ranger slid off his mount.

Hanasian sent the horse charging with Rin ahead to Tharbad. He jumped atop Khule's horse and the pair moved to close the gap Hanasian's horse had made. Nearby another horse screamed as a pike pierced it's hind legs and severed its hamstrings. Loch was surrounded in a bewildering, sweaty, terrifying and electrifying nexus of hand to hand combat. He'd never been so close to such creatures before in his life. Three surged Wulgof's horse, causing it to shy abruptly. Loch tumbled off its rump, rolled and came to his feet where a number of other un-horsed soldiers now gathered.

A large hand closed on what passed for Loch's collar and hauled him backwards. Molguv grinned at him madly in the night and savagely laid into the orcs that boiled towards them. It was chaos. It made his stomach churn when he later had the time to think back on it. It shocked him when he found himself laughing and swinging beside the Haradian giant.

Hanasian's horse surged, leaping over the orcs in a graceful arc of horseflesh. The scent of orcs drove it hard towards Tharbad and Rin clung to the pommel for dear hope. Behind her, the cries of men in battle froze her bones. Ahead of her, Tharbad and safety glistened. Behind her was her brother. Rin sawed at the reins with all her scant strength, managing only to bring the horse back around. She applied her heels and it started cantering forward, gathering speed. Only the training of Hanasian's horse saved Rin's life. The horse tacked sharply to avoid another orc pike, tumbling Rin from the saddle and bringing her rolling along the track until she collided with a heavy object that groaned when she hit it.

Rin shook her head to clear it and peered at what had ceased her rolling. It was a man, a grizzled and grey veteran that Rin had heard the others call "Bear." He was breathing hard and shallow through his mouth and opened his eyes as she bent over him. _"Thought you was long gone, lass," _he ground out. Khule, meanwhile spotted Hanasian's horse speeding by. _"Your horse,"_ he grunted, thrusting through another orc and flicking it off his blade. Hanasian slashed viciously, watched it ghost by with its empty saddle. He cursed what it surely meant.

It was hard for her to see, but Bear was clearly in pain. _"Where,"_ Rin asked as she started to search about. _"Gut,"_ Bear said as Rin discovered for herself the sticky warmth of a blow that would likely kill him. She felt about, carefully, and realised that instinct had prompted Bear to try to hold himself in. She was an entirely different person to the young woman they'd met that afternoon.

_"Move your hands when I say so,"_ she said urgently. Bear grunted, _"Duck," _and a sword slashed the air over where her head had been. Rin looked up to see Wulgof move past her, slashing and weaving and screaming something incomprehensible to her. She returned her attention to Bear.

_"Move,"_ she said and began the difficult and delicate task of repacking the parts of his upper stomach that had escaped. She worked quickly, focused, and instructed the man to hold himself together again. Re-pack, close, clean, she recalled Calerous chanting to the group that watched him perform this technique in the far more civilised setting of an infirmary some months ago. She could do one, some of the second, but none of the third step of his technique. Rin reached under the makeshift poncho to unravel some of the rags she had been wearing. She pulled them out hurriedly and then shifted to try to leverage Bear slightly up. He was too heavy for her to manage. Wulgof fought hard around her and when a momentary lull was won he turned back to woman. _"What the hell are you doing here,"_ he snarled, ducking as another pike was thrown.

_"Help me lift him,"_ Rin demanded, none of the fear they'd seen in her evident now. Wulgof peered at her, swore and then complied. Rin, meanwhile darted hands around Bear to start wrapping him up.

_"Waste of time,"_ Bear gasped. _"It might be,"_ she said through gritted teeth and tied the bandaging off. _"Now what,"_ Wulgof asked, eyes scanning the fray. He had no idea why he was asking her. The men had managed to form a circle, she saw and she pointed.

_"Help me get him in there," _she said. Together, they dragged Bear, towards the safety. _"You,"_ Wulgof panted, _"Are going to be the death of me."_

Rin just closed her eyes and dragged. Her heart lurched into her throat and then they were through. _"That's it,"_ Wulgof said, _"No more crazy stuff."_ He shook his head and spun away.

Bear was still panting. He needed to stay warm, given the blood he had surely lost. She pulled the cloak from over her head without further thought and laid it over him. It was the best she could do under the circumstances. Within the circle, Rin found others fallen. Some dead, some human, and some alive. She raided whatever she could lay her hands on – water, a dagger, cloth and set about continuing what she had done for Bear. Time lost any grip on her until an orc grabbed her ankle. She panicked, grasping for anything within reach. She found a stone and pounded at the creature, already mostly dead, until it's grip failed. The call of horns broke through the night.

A ripple of unease shimmied through those orcs that remained at the sound. Their heads swivelled this way and that and they hesitated. For Rin, it made no difference to her. She was fighting her own battle. Another blast of horns and the orcs broke with a piercing howl. They ran, gibbering, into the night. The screams of horses and the groans of men lingered in their wake. Some of Hanasian's company that still stood walked the scene, putting down horses and ensuring fallen orcs were truly dead. Others dragged orc carcasses away. Rin continued her work, washing orc blood out of a fallen man's face. She didn't know his name. Someone pulled her to her feet, a man's hand tugging her upwards, and enfolded her in an embrace that pushed the breath from her body. _"You just can't help yourself, can you Rin?"_

Loch's face swum into view. He was gabbling, asking her if she was unharmed and peering at her with growing concern as he took in her bloodied state.

_"Where is that cloak,"_ he asked. Rin pointed to where Bear lay, unable to respond further. Everywhere she looked in the rain, there was more to do.

_"What did you think you were doing,"_ Hanasian demanded, looking about in astonishment and then squarely at her. Rin pointed looked over at Bear, who was an alarming shade pale grey.

_"If you don't get him to Tharbad within the hour, he'll be dead no matter what I think I am doing,"_ she declared. Wulgof, doubled over to catch his breath said between gasps, _"She's crazy, Hanasian."_

Tharbad's Watch thundered around them and reined in, it's commander dismounting and seeking Hanasian out to exchange words. Hanasian dealt with the man, passing on information and requesting assistance to get several of his fallen to Tharbad quickly. The watch quickly fell out and to their tasks. Rin pointed particular men out, steering them this way and that. In the torchlight, she made an incongruous figure, covered in blood and wearing rags and dilapidated boots. It was Khule again to the rescue, donating the only other cloak he had left to his name and wrapping it around her shoulders. The Easterling shook his head as he did so, not sure what he had more difficulty understanding: her actions or his.

_"I didn't know you travelled with a healer," _the Watch officer said. Hanasian made a non committal sound, cleaning and sheathing his own sword. _"Neither did I,"_ he muttered, and turned to round up his remaining men.


----------



## Elora (Jul 31, 2011)

Hanasian's mind was a whir of activity. If the orcs were so brazen this far south, then it boded ill for Arnor where the King's men were more thinly spread. He had lost two men in this encounter, and could little afford to lose more. He mounted, pulling Rin up without so much as a word and set off for Tharbad. The healer stood on the steps to the infirmary, blinking owlishly beneath a wavering lantern in the rain.

_"Which one first," _Hanasian asked Rin. She looked back over her shoulder, trying to understand. _"Which one should I tell him needs aid first?"_

Rin blinked. _"I can tell him that,"_ she replied. Hanasian snorted. _"I doubt he'll listen to a woman clad in more blood than rags on such matters."_ Rin opened her mouth to retort, closed it and chose a wiser option. _"Bear,"_ she said, an admission that the Ranger at her back was correct, _"Though I'm not sure if speed will save him."_

Hanasian relayed the instructions to the healer. The man on the steps peered at those that were brought in, assessing what he saw with a clinical distance that Hanasian's company had witnessed in Rin back on the track.

_"You're staying,"_ the healer asked. Hanasian shook his head and behind him seven of his men still fit to ride groaned softly. _"I fear not. Tell them to make all speed for Bree when they're fit to ride."_ The healer nodded and hastily withdrew from the rain to set about what would be a very long night. Hanasian signalled the men to ride out and they crossed Tharbad and thundered through what remained of the night towards distant Bree.

Hanasian pushed them hard, but fatigue is as much a foe as any orc. The fight had been hard on Hanasian. Though many fights in far flung lands he and these men had been through, this one here in the midst of the kingdom hit hard. Two good men who were originals were dead, another was wounded and would be doing good to live, let alone rejoin their ranks. Hanasian reigned them in at dawn. It was a rare dawn that spring, unusually clear and bright. The men gratefully eased out of their saddles. They settled in a grassy field in the land just west of the road. Rin was already asleep. Hanasian had felt her weight settle back against him an hour before dawn. Hanasian stretched her out, propping a saddle bag with few enough valuable items to be counted a loss if her earlier inclinations emerged once again Seeing that everyone was in order, and Rin was sleeping, he set out to scout and look for sign.

The men unsaddled the horses and set them out on pickets to rest. Loch sidled over and begged some leather from Molguv. The Haradian happily supplied him a length. Loch settled in by the fire to work at it, glancing occasionally over to where his sister lay sleeping.

_"What happened to her clothes,"_ Molguv asked. Loch shrugged, not looking up from his task. _"Gave that cloak to Bear, I think," _he replied, distracted. Molguv shook his head. _"No, before that,"_ he prompted. That brought Loch's activity to a halt for a moment. His jaw clenched, face darkened and he glanced at Rin.

_"Farm three days walk from Tharbad. He was ex-Minas Tirith, a soldier,"_ he said, voice low with anger. _"Took work there in exchange for food and lodgings in the barn. I ran out of nails for the fence and came back to the barn. The farmer…"_ Loch's voice failed him a moment as the ugly scene surfaced again. His hands started their work again and after a moment he resumed.

_"He'd ripped the dress from her. I wanted to kill the man, but Rin just wanted out. We stole a bed sheet. It was all we could do."_ Loch sounded weary beyond his years. Molguv's habitual grin had vanished. Khule and Wulgof had overheard as well. All three looked at Rin's sleeping form. She had curled into a tight ball beneath Khule's drying cloak.

Loch stood abruptly, disturbing their thoughts. _"Going hunting,"_ he brusquely said, forcing the conversation away from that particularly dark incident. _"Don't think that's wise,"_ Molguv said. _"I need food, and there should be pheasant here if they've not scattered. Besides, I'm not going anywhere far without her."_

Loch cast about, selected stones and trotted down the gentle slope towards a stream that curved at its base. The men watched him go thoughtfully. Once Loch was out of sight, they delved into their saddle bags, unspoken agreement between all three. Molguv fished out his only clean shirt, Wulgof and Khule other things that would be useful on the road north, a spare cup and plate, a serviceable belt knife. They gathered the items up, carefully approached the woman that slept and left them nearby for her. Then they settled back by the small fire to see to their weapons and equipment. Repairs and maintenance only became more onerous the longer they were delayed.

It was inevitable that talk between Wulgof, Khule and Molgov turned to the day before. _"Lost two good men last night,"_ Wulgof solemnly observed.

Amira of Dale had been a steadfast soldier and able scout, with a ready grin and decided black twist to his humour. Belgon had been an enduring pillar, staunch in a scrap and unflappable after the Pelennor.

_"Unusual for them to attack so close to settlements,"_ Wulgof added. _"Something's amiss, but Hanasian will determine if it's ours to solve,"_ Khule replied. All three knew that they were headed for Bree, and until that was changed by the Ranger that commanded their company, they were headed for Bree. As simple as that. A companionable silence sprang up for several heartbeats before their conversation turned again.

_"Saw you had to lift Loch out, Molguv"_ Khule stated. Molguv grunted, working off a nasty jagged spar on one of his long curved knives. _"Just as well I did. Fought like a bull. Very handy. Did you hear him laughing?"_

Khule nodded, _"Berserker, I'd wager, if the conditions were right. They can be mad dogs, but a mad dog can be useful in a tight spot. He seems level headed enough otherwise."_

Wulgof shook out the bridle he'd been repairing and set it down for a moment. _"Mad? Try that sister of his. She's insane,"_ Wulgof confided. _"Thought Hanasian sent her off,"_ Khule queried.

_"Aye, well no matter what our Cap wanted, she came back. Nearly lost her head for her trouble. Made me drag Bear in. Insanity,"_ Wulgof replied heavily.

_"Did you see her brain that orc though? I tell you, lads, that one has spit,"_ Molguv announced with approval. _"That much 'spit' can get a man killed," _Wulgof observed. Khule sighed, regretting already what he was about to say. 

_"We'd have lost Bear, perhaps a few more, without her though. Can't see Hanasian letting that go. She'd need some training, she can't bludgeon every foe that decides she's an easy mark. Still, how many times have we wanted a healer on the road, eh? Hanasian'll want Loch to replace Amria as scout. He'll need training too,"_ Khule said.

Wulgof nodded, _"Aye, he'll want both of them,"_ he agreed, _"Perhaps in more ways than one."_ Mulgov smiled widely and barked a laugh that made the other two look up from their work.

_"Well, she's a damn sight better to look at than any of us,"_ Molguv declared, _"These pets will last longer than the last one."_

Wulgof shrugged, _"The last one was a frog. I told you it would freeze."_ Khule smiled in recollection, _"But it tasted good!"_ Wulgof looked back at Rin, who had shifted again. Her hair, now dry, spread over the ground like sun on snow. The Dunlander muttered something about women and trouble.

_"She sure doesn't like us, though," _he observed after a short silence. Molguv nodded sagely. _"That's the problem with so much spit," _he added.

The conversation veered onto the various wagers each had running on the multitude of things soldiers enjoy wagering on. It was perhaps an hour before Loch was sighted walking back up the slope. He had a brace of pheasants and it was a welcome sight. Pheasants meant that orcs were not present. The feathers could be used to re-fletch arrows and the meat would be a delight after so long on cold rations. Exhausted as she was, Rin's empty stomach ensured she did not sleep through the feast. She blinked awake mid morning, initially disorientated until she recalled her current predicament – surrounded by soldiers that her brother had purposefully set them in the path of the day before. The aroma of roasting pheasant tickled her nose and she peeked over the edge of the cloak that had been spread over her. Soldiers came and went, ambling and at their ease aside from those that sat watch. Loch sat with three men, chatting amicably. Such was her brother. He chose to lock his demons deep down and sail over the top on smooth waters.


----------



## Elora (Jul 31, 2011)

Rin carefully sat up and realised that a small pile of belongings had been left near the saddlebag she had been sleeping on. She peered at them, uncertain of why they were there. Loch noticed his sister sitting and he gestured at the bundle she was cautiously staring at.

_"Yours,"_ he called over with a grin. He waved his hand at the stream at the bottom of the hill. _"Go wash up, Rin. Food'll be ready soon."_ Rin stared at her brother, but he said nothing further and turned back to resume the conversation he'd been holding with Khule, Wulgof and Molgov.

_"Is she doing it?"_ he asked the other men, not daring to look around to check.

_"I think so,"_ Khule replied, studying Rin from the corner of his eye as she picked up a shirt almost large enough to fit two of her in. He winced and looked away.

_"She's going to tan your hide,"_ he said to Loch. Loch shrugged and grinned.

_"She always has to catch me first, though," _he said with a wink.

Rin collected the cloak and huge shirt. It smelt clean, which was more than could be said for herself. She scanned about her. No one seemed to care overly much what she did. Rin cautiously picked her way through camp. Those that glanced in her direction merely nodded their head amicably, some greeted her. It was utterly disconcerting. But then, these had only been men and not monsters to her hours ago. Shaking her head, she trotted down to the stream, found sufficient tree cover and divested herself of the mud and blood and various detritus left in her hair from her sprint through the forest yesterday.

The water was cold, and after the initial shock she could feel the fatigue sluicing away from her. The shirt was made of a pale and worn fabric. She sat in the sun to dry before putting it on. Not a single soul ventured to disrupt her. She recalled Hanasian's comment from yesterday afternoon only distantly. No one would bother her, he had said. It seemed laughable then, but she'd been too unwell to voice her doubts. Soldiers were soldiers and she'd seen what they could do for herself. It was this chilling awareness that prevented the music of the water to completely unravel her caution. Loch may have relaxed, but she for one would not relent.

Rin dried quickly under the spring sun and she soon ducked into the giant shirt. It fell to her knees and the neck was so large that it kept slipping off one shoulder. Still, it was a large improvement on the torn bed sheet, some of which she had lost the night before treating fallen men. Hanasian caught the bright flash of her bright hair through the trees as she dressed. Rin didn't notice him, and he gave her privacy in hopes of gaining her trust. She stood wondering what to do next for some moments. The idea of rejoining her brother and the soldiers up the slope was not an appealing or particularly wise one, but nor could she skulk about in the bushes on her own for goodness knows how long. Her choices were few. She could press on without Loch for the time being and hope good sense eventually caught up with him before misfortune did...and it would, considering the company he kept. Or she could venture back into the fire to rejoin him. Rin heaved a deep sigh. Perhaps, after she had managed to find some food, she could slip away again.

Unable to overrule her empty stomach, Rin started back up the hill with her misgivings persistently circling in her head. She was initially startled when Hanasian emerged from cover elsewhere. Instinct saw her pause and it was only then that she noted the fatigue stamped on his face. He moved stiffly, she noted and glimpsed a tell tale tattoo of blood over his left ribs. _"You're injured,"_ she said. He nodded distantly but said nothing further. She followed him back to the camp.

_"Something's drawing the orcs to New Tharbad. Don't know what. No sign of them here,"_ Hanasian said, eyeing the pheasants with interest. Loch scratched at his beard, considered his sister and grinned. She had an expression he was familiar with and she was intently studying the ranger. He hadn't been certain the promise of food would be enough to lure her back. The emergence of a patient had sealed the deal.

_"We'll stay the day, move tonight. We face lands unfriendly,"_ Hanasian continued, glancing to Wulgof and Loch who both bore the stamp of Dunland in their features, unlike Rin. The men nodded and Hanasian turned to sort out his own gear before settling down for rest. He sat, knowing Rin stood at his back. Rin shifted her weight, tucking mostly dry hair behind her ears.

_"You're injured,"_ she repeated.

_"And what do you plan to do about it?"_ Hanasian asked, mind busily turning, as he looked through his saddlebag. It was the one he'd propped under her head earlier. It was clear that this one was a healer, unable to help herself no matter how difficult the situation or patient may be.

_"I could wait until you're asleep,"_ she replied. He heard the mule-headed note to her statement clearly and hid his smile at it.

It was that stubbornness that had enabled her to overcome her fear, aversion to soldiers and his horse last night. Hanasian looked up at her with a carefully blank expression. If she thought she was being manipulated, he sensed she'd bolt and given what had happened this was not the sort of place a lone, underfed woman should wander in unarmed. The sun stood behind her, illuminating her. She shrugged in half an apology and smiled shyly down at him. The Ranger sat back on his heels, his inspection of the saddle bag he'd left under her head completed.

_"Nothing missing, so why not,"_ he said dryly. Rin crouched to his left and eased back clothing. The blood had dried and stuck his shirt to his flank.

_"Nothing missing yet,"_ she corrected, wetting down the fabric to free it. _"You'll need more water and kingsfoil by the time I'm done."_

Hanasian blinked in surprise, for such things he carried on his belt and not in his saddle back. She had lifted both without so much as a snag. Healer and thief, both useful for a Company such as his. _"How,"_ he paused to let pain pass as she worked, _"Did you know that was there?"_

Rin was bent, cleaning out the one slash that an orc had landed through his guard last night. She looked up into his face and smiled openly.

_"You think I can't smell kingsfoil?"_ she asked rhetorically before returning to her work. So close, it was impossible to miss the presence of Numenor in the delicate structure of her face.

_"Athelas,"_ Hanasian murmured. Rin muttered something about names being meaningless and the importance of holding still. She seemed unaware of the heritage he saw in her appearance, and indeed in her healing skills. Rin finished cleaning the wound, muttering about orcs as she worked, and started to wrap his torso in now washed lengths of bed sheet. Hanasian looked across to her brother as she worked. 

The men seemed to have recruited him already. They may have picked a scout already, it appeared. He smiled faintly and studied next Rin's bowed head. Her hands were deft, sure and gentle. There was much more to this woman than what meets the eye... it was then that a thought of a day some years ago passed through his mind. But he let it pass without much consideration at this point. She tied off the bandaging once she was convinced it was secure, trying to ignore the closeness of the Ranger she worked upon.

_"Thank you, Rosmarin,"_ Hanasian said quietly once she was done. The sound of his voice wrapped around her name did curious and unexpected things to her. Rin put it down to lingering disorientation from fever, because rangers and soldiers were men to fear and deal with accordingly. She sat back on her heels, reached for her composure and nodded.

_"You are welcome, Hanasian. Keep that clean or it will inflame,"_ she said calmly. As well he knew. Having worked wounds in battlefields, cleanliness he knew was important. Many a man who could have lived, wouldn't for lack of clean environment to heal in. While it wasn't always possible to have, one could do what they could to try. Healers, as a rule, were particularly insistent on this score. He'd heard more than one berate a ferociously armed warrior over it in his time.

_"Hey Rin, you want this leg,"_ Loch shouted from the fire. That snapped her head about and she was off to retrieve the food on offer. Khule looked across to Hanasian, who had lowered his shirt and was now smiling into the distance. He caught the Easterling's meaningful look and nodded at the man. Hanasian watched the siblings again, as if checking his own thoughts and decisions a final time. They had settled in around the first of the pheasants that had been roasting over the flames. It would be good to get some real food them both, particularly Rin. The fever seemed to have burnt most of her strength away. It was a chance to go talk to the men too. He left the paid huddled together and called the men a short distance away to their own huddle. Hanasian had only a couple things to say really, and it seemed they knew the answers.


----------



## Elora (Aug 8, 2011)

_"Sign him up already. We saw and knew less of Berlas over there than we do now of Loch," _said Khule. Berlas was a silent one, new to the company while they were in Minas Tirith. A young Ranger of Ithilien during the lead-up to the war, he was dismissed by Faramir recently for some "indescretions". He would not say what, and nobody asked. Each man's business was his own, as long as it didn't interfere with their commission to the King. With Faramir's discussion with Hanasian and signed approval, the dismissal was sent to the King as one who "volunteered" for the company. Berlas was satisfied with it, needing to get somewhere else. 

Mulgov agreed, saying, _"Yeah, we kinda like the kid. Has grit him. He'll do alright with us."_

Wulgof nodded, adding, _"We kinda adopted him. We can teach him some finer skills of soldiering, and maybe help him gain a bit of discipline. Besides, we'll more than likely to be in need of a thief at some point in the future."_

_"How true that,"_ Hanasian thought as he pondered about his days of pursuit of the elf Naiore._ "Yes, Rin comes with us too. We need the healing hands... but you knew that already. Treat them as company members, just don't say anything right yet to either of them. I want to have words with Loch first." _They seemed pleased with this turn of events. 

Before could head of to set things in motion, Molguv asked a question of his own.

_"Cap, what of these orcs? Got us good, and here in King's country too!" _Hanasian turned back to the men as Loch trotted up with some bird for the men.

_"They were bold, and it says that bands are roving in the Mistys still. Messengers have been sent from Tharbad to King Eomer and in turn to King Aragorn about this, and surely the Rohirrim will ride in force to rout them out. They seemed to be only on the south side of the river, as there is no sign of them on this side. Still, we will be wary on our ride north to Bree,"_ Hanasian replied and looked up at the edge of the hill where Berlas kept watch. His Ithilien Ranger attire made him most suitable for concealment in green lands. Berlas signaled all was well, and Hanasian nodded and turned to Loch.

_"The bird smells good. I'm glad to see your sister is eating her fill. Walk with me to the far ridge."

"Why? Where are we going,"_ Loch asked. Hanasian didn't reply and instead started to walk up toward the lip opposite Berlas. Loch followed, aware that one thing soldiers do is what they are told by their commanders. A good commander can keep his men in line. A bad one won't bother. At the top of the hill, the grass rolled away down toward the west into scrub and a few young trees.

Rin was not at all impressed by the sight of her brother headed off with the Ranger, leaving her in the company of soldiers with a leg of a pheasant as means of defence. Loch ignored the itch between his shoulder blades as he walked away with Hanasian. Rin gave up glaring at her brother and turned her attention to those in her immediate surrounds. They were met with a wall of silence, which Kule opted to broach. If they were going to be part of the Company, someone had to try it.

_"Why don't you like soldiers?"_ he asked. Rin considered not answering. She glanced over at where the Easterling sat. It seemed a genuine question, and he wasn't the only one interested. Others seemed to be waiting for a response.

_"I've seen what they can do," _she reluctantly replied.

_"Not all soldiers are the same,"_ quietly challenged Wulgof.

_"Possibly… but tell me what makes one better than the other?"_ she responded. Molguv listed several attributes, honour, bravery, loyalty and skill. The others nodded as he spoke. 

_"And I suppose, depending on which side of the dispute you might stand on, you'd think your side had those things and the other did not,"_ she said. Wulgof grunted at that, surprised at how ably she had caught that peculiar quirk of human nature.

_"And so, if you're caught in the middle of so many, and no one is on your side so to speak, how then must it seem?" _Rin continued. She did not have the slightest idea what possessed her to do this. Perhaps this brashness was also the fever's handiwork. Arguing military ethics with soldiers whilst armed only with a pheasant drumstick unarmed was not her wisest decision, she reflected. Molguv appeared thoughtful at her question. 

_"Some things are absolute, regardless of your allegiances," _Khule persisted. Rin shrugged at that.

_"Yes,"_ Rin said quietly said, bringing her eyes squarely to the Easterling. _"Some things are, including the stark reality that the strongest or fastest or cleverest wins, regardless of whether they are honourable or not."_

There wasn't a man there who had not seen what she described. Wulgof seemed a tad uncomfortable and looked away, recalling earlier years. Molguv and Khule studied the woman with renewed interest. It was the first actual conversation they'd had with their pet. Rin's jaw firmed as she resolved to opt for silence now, safer by far.


----------



## Elora (Aug 8, 2011)

Above on the ridge, Hanasian eyeballed the first of his prospective recruits a moment. 

_"You know what's out there over those far hills? The sea. I wanted to go there, to a port of old called Lond Daer. Was hoping it would happen this time, but alas, it will wait. I have to make for Bree. You and your sister will ride along with us."_ He looked north and squinted. Nothing to see this clear crisp morning.

Hanasian continued, _"When we get there, we will get you and your sister outfitted with proper attire. You two are joining the company... if you so wish of course. I'll need your advice on how to broach this with your sister."_ Loch looked genuinely dumbfounded by this. He'd seen the same look on the young man's face when he had discovered what Rin had done to Khule and Molguv yesterday. 

Could it actually be that he had managed to turn their lives around, Loch wondered. He had thought it would be Rin who would do that, given that she was plainly the smarter of them - most of the time. Loch could not possibly comprehend the true reality of military service. However, Loch could appreciate more than most the value of having a legitimate position in life. The world could be cruel to those that drifted like flotsam and jetsam on its currents. It was getting harder and harder to protect Rin too. One of these days, he'd be too late. He'd long believed that what happened to his parents didn't if you knew how to handle the non pointy end of a sword.

_"Just a few things you will need to know before deciding to join. First, is you will honour our commission. That is to our King Aragorn. You will at all times try to conduct yourself in a manner worthy of a soldier of the King. My core of veterans will train you in all that."_ Hanasian looked into Loch's eyes and read him. Loch did not turn away, but gazed back.

Hanasian said, _"You know the life of a soldier, especially one in this company, can be, and usually is, short-lived. Take Amira and Belgon…. They been through tough times with the war, and they rode far and had battled in the east by the Sea of Rhun where Khule's people are from, and they were overrun by Far Haradians when we were away south, and they lived to tell about it against all odds. Yet here in the King's own country, they are slain by a mob of renegade orcs. Bear too could perished but for your sister."_

Despite Hanasian's warnings, Loch's opinion did not waver. Better to be holding the sword at the correct end by far. In the past, he had discussed this option with his sister. The risks were many, but the food and pay were mostly regular and it was an honourable living...to accept the King's coin. Such discussions with Rin always ended in argument. Rin had failed to appreciate his perspective and Loch knew just how hard headed his sister could be. On this, he believed, she was not at all clever. Loch understood only too well where her fear sprang from. He had witnessed what she had.

What he could not understand was how she would let that fear stand in the way of a better life. Loch sighed heavily. It was as irrational as it was strong. The simple fact was that if he told Rin outright of Hanasian's offer, she'd take flight and a whole army would not be able to stop her once that happened. On this occasion, Loch concluded, he would have to act on her behalf in their combined best interests. He was her brother. He owed her at least this much. Hanasian's offer was a generous one, and Loch accepted it gratefully.

_"I won't make you regret it,"_ Loch assured the Ranger. 

Hanasian paused, _"At least you're entering with your eyes open. All I ask of you is your best. We've made it official, but won't say anything until we get to Bree. Now let's get back down there and eat some more bird before the others have it all."_ With a signal to Berlas, they started back for the main camp below. Hanasian could see Rin was watching them intently, brooding. As they walked back, Loch turned over how best to handle his sister.

_"Rin's stubborn. Push her hard she's unmovable. She'll take six leaps backward for every push you make."_ Loch's voice held a telling rueful note that told the tale of many failed attempts over the years. He thought further as they walked back down the slope. He knew she'd not go far without him for now. So that meant that she'd stay if he did, under normal circumstances. They were each other had had for so long, anything else was inconceivable. An idea itched in his mind.

Loch paused, then asked, _"How far is it to Bree?"_ Loch had never ventured so far north, nor seen the sea. He no idea how to visualise what may lay ahead.

_"Seven days, give or take,"_ Hanasian replied.

Loch nodded at that and sighed,_"Well, if in seven days my clever sister doesn't realise how wrong she is about some things; I've got bigger problems than I imagined. Provided no one sprouts horns or fangs, she'll see sense. She won't be able to help herself."_

Loch's hopeful tone was not lost on Hanasian. The Ranger nodded imperceptibly at the men upon returning to camp. Rin knew something was afoot just by looking at her brother's expression to know something was definitely afoot. She shot to her feet upon his return, a storm brewing already. Fast talking was needed, Loch knew, and it was needed now. He kept walking towards her, grabbed the back of the oversized shirt she wore and towed her backwards to a reasonably safe distance without so much as a hitch in his step. Khule winced from behind a pheasant leg, Molguv chuckled. He did not need his company hearing him getting his ears burnt by his younger sister. Loch, like any man, had his pride. Hanasian sat with the others, let the pair sort things out and made the most of the remaining pheasants.

_"Lochared, quit that!"_ Loch released his sister's shirt and she spun about on her heel to face him, clearly angry now. _"You had that same look when you told me of your plan to intercept some 'travellers' only yesterday,"_ she declared.

_"They were travellers,"_ he insisted. _"And if you hit me again, Rosmarin, there'll be trouble you don't want,_" he added for good measure. Rin flushed at the memory. Not her proudest moment. It took some of the wind out of her sails, which is what Loch had been counting on.

_"I know what you think, Rin,"_ he continued in a gentler tone. He didn't like manipulating her so, but she gave him such little else to work with sometimes. 

_"Hanasian has offered to take us both as far as Bree. It's a good offer, a generous one, and I've accepted it."_ Rin threw her arms up in disgust, relentlessly quashing a traitorous spark of delight at spending longer in one particular person's company. Loch stared at his sister, catching something not quite as he expected in her face. Was she pleased, he wondered, looking closer. Of course not, he dourly realised a moment later.

_"Loch, how could you do such a thing? Since WHEN did you start making my decisions for ME! These men are… dangerous!"_ Loch stared down at the ground between them. At least she'd stopped shouting after her second sentence.

_"Yes,"_ he replied slowly, honestly. _"They can be… but not to us, Rin. Look at yourself! You're wearing the clothes off their backs! No one's laid a finger on you or me, despite the fact that you robbed them. They could have just left us to fend for ourselves at any moment. They could have had you hanged for theft! They've protected us, fed us, clothed you and more! They've done more for us in one day than anyone since our parents."_

Loch took a breath, astonished that Rin hadn't interrupted him. She stood, arms crossed, frowning at him. There was an uncomfortable truth in what he had said and she didn't like it one bit. She was quiet because she was trying to think a way around those truths. Loch placed a hand on her shoulder.

_"Rin, I'm going with them. You're more than welcome to come as well, if that is what you wish to do. I'm not making your decision for you. That's all there is to it. Rosmarin… I… I know you can be smart about this. Please? For both our sakes?"_ Rin searched her brother's face and realised Loch meant it. He would go with or without her. 

He wouldn't say that. He hadn't the heart to be so cruel, she knew. But that was what he had meant, and he had asked her not to force him to go without her. Loch squeezed her shoulder, dropped his hand and walked back to the other men. He didn't feel so good about the half truths. He had concealed the fact that he had joined the Company and he'd made no mention of Hanasian's offer to her. Still, he had to handle this one hurdle at a time. He couldn't bear to think about what he would do if she forced him to make a choice between her and the future Hanasian had just offered him with. He had given his word to Hanasian, but she was his sister. Rin remained where she had been towed to by Loch. She stared at the ground as her thoughts careened about her head.

All of this had not been missed by the men. Khule and Molguv had started wagers on who would throw the first swing and who would win if it came down to that. Wagering had intensified Rin had shouted at her brother. It died down again as Loch had evidently talked his way out of an argument with her. Their banter drifted away discretely as Loch rejoined them. He sat with a heavy sigh, threw a glance in Hanasian's direction a moment. The Ranger read much in his expression. Loch nodded, the gate was open but the whole horse had not yet left the stable. Loch looked back to where his sister stood. She was thinking, he knew, and there was no telling what she'd come up with once she started thinking. All he knew was that he was tired and there was little else he could for now. Loch stretched himself out on the ground and plunged headlong into sleep. Hope, wrapped around a newly forming sense of achievement and place in the world, sped him to rest.


----------



## Elora (Aug 8, 2011)

After a while, Rin sat with her back to the camp. She tucked her legs up under the giant shirt, wrapped her arms around her legs and rested her chin on her knees. Things were changing and she needed to decide what she thought or felt about them. Loch was probably right, but it didn't make it any easier for her. Was she going to be one those people that always hid, cringing through their entire lives? How could she just forget what had happened? Why did she keep thinking of that damn Ranger? If Loch went with them and she didn't, then what? If she did go too, then what? Through it all, the conversation she had unwisely had with three of the soldiers circled around and around. Rin's fingers played with some loose fabric of the shirt she wore as a dress. Clothes off their backs... yes, they had been uncommonly generous, honourable too if she had to admit it, but how long until that ran out? Two tag alongs would wear out even that sort of welcome... unless...

Rin sighed with the realisation and her chin lifted from her knees. Loch had enlisted! That's the only way he wouldn't wear out his welcome. Loch would earn his place among their number. So now she had to look to herself. Rin pulled up a handful of grass from beside her. What sort of position did that leave her in now? She twisted around to peer back at her brother. He was snoring, as were a number of others. Rin straightened and threw the grass away from her. She put her chin back to her knees, re-wrapped her arms about her legs. She needed to think, not cry or wail or shout. She stared at the horizon with a steely determination.

To Hanasian, it looked like the day was going to get warm. Maybe a sign of the summer to come? Possibly. Most of the men took the opportunity to stretch out and take a nap while the ground was reasonably soft and the sun warming away the chill of the wet days before. Hanasian let then rest, and even rested his own eyes, though his ears were attuned to the sounds around him. Molguv had relieved Berlas. After some jocular bantering about he not being the newb anymore, making Lock a bit nervous. Berlas took a rest as well. Hanasian squinted open an eye and looked at each one in his company as his thoughts turned.

Too many new faces in the last couple years. Most didn't last, and too few he could find since returning from the south worthy of joining their number. The war veterans who couldn't settle either joined long ago and are now dead, or they haven't and managed to make peace with their demons. None of us are getting any younger. For men, Dunedain blood or no, time takes his toll. The future of the company lies with younger blood. Is that why Loch appeals to him? Only time will tell...

He watched some of their movements in slumber, but stopped his squinting gaze on Rin who sat some distance away with her back to them. He had no doubt that she knew Loch had signed on, and what she would do was a mystery to all. Hanasian stood and walked toward her. She didn't seem to notice his drawing near, so he cleared his throat to warn her of his approach. 

_"Do you mind if I intrude on your thoughts?"_ Maybe she did sense him. She seemed unconcerned with his presence, didn't say anything. She just motioned her for him to sit. He did so, sitting in front of her so that he could get a clear look at her and she him.

_"I know you don't care for the company of soldiers, and this lot can be a bit harsher than most, but my offer to you is the same as that offered your brother... to join this company. Knowing your disdain, I still hope that you will consider it as you ride with us to Bree. It will likely take us a week to get there. That should be sufficient time to really get to know what we're all about. Once there, you can decide whether to take up this offer, or go freely your own way. " _

Rin's thoughts bumped into each other, tangling in her head. The realisation that he thought her disdainful made her flush. How could she possibly look down her nose at anyone given she was a penniless, homeless thief. Still, despite his assessment of her, he still offered her a place within his company. It was extraordinary to her and clearly caught her off guard. A silence drew about them, and after a few moments Hanasian stood.

_"Think about it until then. Right now, we will ride before the noon hour. Rest now and be ready to go." _

He looked at his shadow and judged they would rest one more hour. The breeze tugged Molguv's shirt relentlessly off one of her shoulders. Rin looked up at Hanasian as he stood in front of her. He could see the thoughts leaping behind her blue eyes.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2011)

_"I am no soldier. What possible use could you have for me?"_ she asked.

_"My company needs many skills, including those of a healer,"_ Hanasian replied. Just like that, Rin knew what Loch must have felt in his own turn. A place, a place long hoped for on cold, lonely, dark nights. A dream, foolish but ever present, at times cruel in its mockery and at times respite against despair. A path forward, a future. Could she countenance becoming one of the very people she loathed? Could she countenance not at least considering it? Hanasian saw something shift and fall into place in her mind. He extended his hand down to where she sat. Rin looked at it, took a deep breath and placed her own within it. 

Hanasian easily towed her up to her feet and then released her hand a moment later. Her fingers tingled. She flexed them as she studied the camp. Hanasian started to walk back. She followed a little way behind, still cautious. Rin returned to the cloak that Khule had given her a second time on the preceding night. It was dry. It was warm. She sat on it and studied her brother for a long moment. He was still snoring. Then she looked down at the cloak she sat on. It was like an island. She had a week to find out if the sea that surrounded her truly was inhabited by monsters. 

Loch woke with the general movement of the camp around him. Khule's application of his boot against Loch's own feet saw to that. He sat, rubbing his eyes with the heels of his hand and saw that Rin was nearby, in the camp, still present and her hair braided. That meant that she meant business.

_"I'm glad, Rin," _he observed, a relieved grin on his face. She set a steady blue gaze on him by way of reply. He wasn't sure what precisely she was angry about. There was no telling what she had figured out by now. His conscience suggested that perhaps she'd figured out the whole truth of the enlistment and resented his duplicity. Now wasn't the time to get into it, he resolved. Being a man of some wisdom, Loch elected to go scare up a ride rather than risk further comment. He honed in on Molguv. The Haradian had a large horse to accommodate his bulk. 

Rin stood, collected the cloak and shook it out. She folded it and considered it a moment, squared her jaw and searched out Khule. Her heart was hammering in her ears when she found him adjusting the girth strap of his own mount. Khule straightened, caught a glimpse of her and jumped.

_"Where did you come from,"_ he exclaimed, looking about to see if anyone else had noticed him startled by the woman that stood with his cloak in his arms.

_"I want to give this back to you,"_ she said and held it forward.

_"No holes this time,"_ Khule observed, tossing a dark glare back over his horse towards where Molguv had mounted with the other of the company's newest pets. He turned back to face Rin, surveyed her a moment. She had only the Haradian's shirt between her and the wide world. He wasn't sure why, but she reminded him of his sisters. He would not want his sisters wondering about in such a fashion.

_"Keep it, for now,"_ he said, perhaps more gruffly than he'd intended. He was perturbed by the turn of his thoughts. Why should this woman remind him of his sisters? He saw her flinch, startled though she tried to contain it. Her arms lowered and she frowned at the cloak.

_"Scat! Go find a horse, woman! It's a long walk to Bree!" _The last thing he needed was a her trailing him about. This, he reminded himself, was the woman that had robbed him. There was no cause for him to start feeling all...protective. He checked to ensure he was still in possession of his purse, shook his head and swung into the saddle muttering to himself in his own tongue. Rin saw that all around her, men had mounted up. 

_"Are you coming,"_ Hanasian asked from his own horse. She looked back up at the Ranger and nodded, settling the cloak back around her shoulders. Hanasian fetched out yet another apple and tossed it down to her.

_"Eat it on the way," _Hanasian said and kicked his horse closer. Again, he held out a hand down to her. She gripped his forearm let herself be swung up behind him. Hanasian turned his horse about once, checking that they were ready to move out. Rin's right arm snaked around him to hang on as she settled in behind him. They rode out at noon, striking north for Bree. Everyone knew they had two new recruits, although it hadn't been officially announced. They also had the queen of the land they travelled through, a fact no one was aware of, including the woman in their midst. 

_"If I joined, I wouldn't be a soldier?"_ Hanasian smiled faintly at the query delivered quietly from behind his right shoulder half an hour after they had started riding.

_"King's service, sworn to uphold your duty to the crown. But a healer, who can properly fend for herself on the battle ground," _he replied. He felt her sigh behind him, weighing this up with a mind that he was fast concluding was rarely ever still.

_"OW!"_ Loch cried ahead. An apple core bounced off the back of his head. _"What was that for,"_ he asked, turning an injured look on his sister.

_"You know,"_ she said enigmatically from Hanasian's right elbow, peering around the Ranger at her brother. Loch scowled at her and turned back again.

"Of course I do. I can read minds,"_ he grumbled to Molguv's broad back, rubbing his scalp and picking bits of apple out of his hair. 

Through the afternoon and twilight they rode. Rin was silent behind Hanasian for the most part, watching and observing the men around her. They maintained a steady pace, watchful and alert. As Loch had predicted, Rin found it increasingly difficult to maintain her idea that monsters surrounded her. All she saw were men. When they reigned in for the night, Loch earned his training drill and first watch assignment. Rin was left in their midst in the darkness. Nothing untoward happened, only proving that these were also honourable men even when they could get away without being so._


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2011)

The next morning saw yet another training drill for Loch, this one with Khule. Loch was fast recovering his strength with regular food. With it came his reach and a growing strength. He was a broad shouldered man, of a good height. He was, however, reluctant to employ it against those he squared off against in training. Training was different to the previous scuffles, fights and clashes of his past. There was no grubby alley. There was no tavern common room that had exploded into a brawling, violent morass. He also needed to learn how to handle his feet.

They rode through the next day, stopping periodically and camping through the night. On the third morning, silver laughter bubbled out Loch's sister as he tumbled and sprawled. It was the first time they had heard her laugh. Some of the men smiled themselves. A woman's laughter had not been heard in their midst before for many of their number. Loch scowled at her and she looked away, a smile of particular mischief still in place, and back the task of fletching arrows given to her by Wulgof the previous day.

_"I think she enjoys it when I get hurt,_" Loch said, turning back to Khule.

_"Aye, women can be particularly heartless creatures,"_ Khule lamented, moving in to resume. 

There was another training session at lunch. They were working Loch hard. Rin, busy with her own task, let the sound of the men around her fade. The sound of men chuckling, the ringing of swords all melted away as she intently worked. Distantly, only distantly, she heard some men mutter dark disapproval at some jibe or comment she'd paid no attention to. Then her brother roared and ice shivered down her spine. She stood and turned, arrows tumbling from her lap as she did so. She snatched the canteen Wulgof had been about to drink from out of his hands.

_"I'm being robbed!"_ he cried in outrage. Rin paid him no heed and pushed through a knot of men that had tightened at first and then fell back as they sought to clear the area between themselves and Loch. Loch's enraged roar had brought Hanasian running hard towards the camp. He spotted the clear indication of a fight emerging, and noted the pale golden head of his would be healer weaving through the press of men.

_"Get out of my way,"_ she hissed, shoving past Berlas and finally stumbling into the cleared space that contained Loch and Khule. Khule had backed away and Loch kept him on the back foot with a flurry of wild, swinging blows. Loch's sword lay out of reach. The Easterling was trying to preserve his own life without taking another. No one, oddly, seemed inclined to assist him. Khule's eyes widened a fraction as he saw Rin all but tumble out from the men and into the cleared space behind her brother.

_"Get that woman out of there! He'll tear her to pieces!"_ Hanasian's bellowed command rolled through the gathered men. 

Rin threw herself hard at her brother's back. They went down in a tangle of limbs and her hair. Loch threw her off. She hit the ground hard. Her vision whited out and she was slower this time in getting to her feet. Loch had already clawed back to his feet and was blindly bearing down on his latest assailant, no idea of who she was. Wulgof grabbed at her from behind to try to yank her out of harm's way. Loch reached her first. Wulgof later would swear that she stepped towards him, despite the lunacy such an act surely demonstrated. She instinctually raised an arm to fend off a blow. She knew he had no understanding now of who she was or where he was.

Loch grabbed her lifted arm and lifted her off her feet. Pain arced through her upper body as her weight was suspended. Cracked rib, she dully noted. She landed a kick as hard as she dared against his kidney. He dropped her, rocking back several steps with the pain she'd caused him. Now on her feet and with a moment to her advantaged, she flung the contents of Wulgof's canteen in her brother's face. 

Loch took a ragged gasp as water filled his eyes, nose and mouth. He shook his head groggily. Berlas threw her another canteen and she repeated the process. Another canteen and another until finally, Loch was on his knees, lungs working like bellows. Empty canteens littered the ground. Molguv pulled her firmly back, his large hand a weight on her shoulder. The Haradian peered at her a moment and then moved onto her brother. Her head was spinning. Some one else collected the empty canteen that still dangled limply from her hand. 

_"Crazy,"_ Wulgof said.

_"No he's not," _she said. He shook his head at her. _"I wasn't talking about him."_ Someone, Berlas she realised, grabbed her other shoulder and steered her away from the gathering men. 

Hanasian pushed through to where Loch still sat. Wulgof crouched nearby and was muttering to the recruit, his dark eyes flashing angrily. Khule stood a distance away and was in quiet but urgent conversation with Molguv. The Easterling looked… ashamed. Molguv shuffled away, as Hanasian arrived.

_"What happened?" _

Khule's jaw bunched. _"Pushed him too hard. He wasn't properly engaging… should have known better,"_ the Easterling replied.

_"How?"_ Khule washed a hand over his face. He was ashamed, Hanasian realised.

_"I said some things… to get under his skin…"_ The Ranger let him pause and waited him out. _"I went for something that I knew would get a reaction."_

Khule's eyes had drifted from Loch to where Rin stood unsteadily between Berlas and Molguv. Molguv was offering her his special canteen. Hanasian stared hard at Khule.

_"I should have known better, cap.

"What would you have done if Loch had been talking that way about your sisters?" _Khule glanced back to Loch. They both knew that there'd be a dead man to bury if the boot had been on the other foot.

_"I'll make it right, cap,"_ Khule said.

_"See that you do,"_ Hanasian replied and looked about. He had to deal with Loch next. Loch looked up as Hanasian approached. His face was one of a man sick to his stomach.

_"Is she hurt?"_ he asked. Hanasian looked down at him. _"I'm sorry,"_ Loch said hoarsely. 

_"This sort of thing cannot be tolerated against your own company,"_ Hanasian said.

_"Yeah, I know," _Loch mumbled. _"Am I out?"_ With his head bowed, Loch didn't see Wulgof subtly shake his head at Hanasian.

_"I'll let you know," _Hanasian replied, turning to look for the other recruit. Molguv was re-stoppering his canteen and Berlas was shaking his head at him. Rin stood between them, eyes closed. They opened at Hanasian's arrival, slightly glazed. He didn't know if it was pain or drunkenness or both. Regardless, he was curiously furious with the woman in front of him. 

_"Again, I find myself wondering what the hell you were thinking,"_ Hanasian growled. Rin blinked, gathering her scattered thoughts.

_"Healer, you said. I can't heal the dead. Prevention's better than cure … "_ Rin's voice trailed away as she measured her breathing.

_"Are you hurt," _he asked.

_"It's nothing…" _she said after a long pause, closed her eyes and smoothed her breathing again.

_"She hit the ground pretty hard, cap"_ Berlas said from nearby.

_"I can still ride," _she insisted. Her words slurred, Molguv's special reserve sending warmth eddying through mind and body.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 13, 2011)

Molguv chuckled as she was eased down by Hanasian to sleep on the ground. Our cold was the best thing for her, and he tended her the best he could with what means he had. Khule and Wulgof went over to where some birch saplings were growing and cut a couple to make a travios with. The trunks would suffice and the stripped bark made ties for a wool blanket Hanasian used for his bedroll. It would suffice for the rest of the day. They still had a league or two to ride before the twilight closed in.

Before they set out, Hanasian turned and looked into each company member's eyes, and a nod here, a twitch there, and a turn of a head gave him the answers he looked for. Of the two remaining originals, Videgavia, a Northman who had managed to survive growing up in the rough north Rhovanian during the dark days just before the war when Khule's Easterlings rode un-challenged through those lands, moved his fingers in sign. It was said he never learned to talk, but some of the old company begged to differ. Trouble was all save one have been laid to rest in fields near and far. Only Belegost of Gondor maintained Videgavia could talk. What Hanasian got was an affirmation of what he was going to do anyway. Hanasian turned to Loch and said,

_"You're not out. That would be too easy for you. Instead, you're way in. in over your head in dung. Now I'm guessing you just need some practice getting along and taking some ****. The last thing you should have done was let Khule get under your nails. He was just giving you a bit of what an Easterling renegade would do with Rin. Here in the company, it don't mean nothing. You remember that. When Khule, and any of the guys hand you ****, you hand it right back. But you respect the company. We are family, and you will understand that soon enough. Now, let's not have that happen again, ok?"_

He beamed a hard stare at Loch who at first held defiance in his gaze, but it gave way and he turned, mumbling,

_"Ok."

"Now you get ready to ride. Since you care the most about your sister, you will ride Berlas's horse with Rin on the travios. You may have noted that Berlas has disappeared since shortly after your little disagreement. He will meet us shortly and will want his horse back. Now get ready for we ride in another couple inches of the shadow."_

He then went over to Rin on the travios and checked to see that she would be secure. He would ride behind, keeping watch on her. He leaned down and whispered in her ear, and a slight stir she made. They were ready to go.

The way was well marked but little used, and the growth of the grass was fast with the recent spring rain and the last couple days of sun. But as they went north, the chill ar of the winter past still had some grip on the clear night air. It would be colder this night. Hanasian was hoping to reach the 'Y' in the road where the Greenway curved north from the road to Sarn Ford.

The shadows grew long and a chill northerly breeze was in their faces. Hanasian directed them to go up passed the 'Y' and camp in the grass between the split of the roads. Far enough away to not be easily seen, but close enough to see any who may come from any of the three directions.

_"We camp cold tonight. Besides, there isn't anything to burn here anyway. A couple more days and we may reach Andrath, which is a gap in the South Downs. We will be able to camp more comfortable, heat-wise anyway, when we get there. Here, enjoy the grass, for the rocks of the downs can be unforgiving."_

He went to see how Rin was doing...

Soft words in her ear, words that did and did not make sense. They drifted through the fingers of Rin’s mind like smoke on the wind. Sun drenched blue flowers, the music of water leaping past river rocks, the sound of wind singing through the trees. The rhythmic thunder of horses under moonlight. Dim silhouettes and a woman who wept. She looked like her and yet she was not. The voices of her parents, the shattering of glass and the stillness of her mother when it was done. The flat, brittle gleam of their eyes. Desperate, drunk on blood-lust, some of them sickened yet hiding it. Fear, they stank of fear and none of them resembled the men that surrounded her. Rin woke with a start into the darkness, disorientated. Her head throbbed counter point to her ribs and her mouth was dry. Hanasian’s face swam into view and he was speaking to her.

Molguv appeared then and peered at her hard.

_”More,”_

he asked her. It took her a moment to grasp what he meant.

_”Water, I think,” _

Hanasian said, and lifted a canteen for her to drink from. The effort sent a greasy tide of pain through her. She sank back, biting off a moan. The vaguely coherent part of her mind, a small island, made a mental note to determine what Molguv had put in his canteen as a matter of purely professional interest. The rest of her mind found the notion of professionalism in connection with herself vastly amusing. This culminated in a burst of laughter that only drove more pain through her ribs. She stifled it with effort and pinched the bridge of her nose to try to clear her thoughts.

_”Thank you,”_ she managed.

Molguv ambled away with a nod and a grin, his teeth white in the darkness. Men were setting up camp around her. She knew the sounds by now.

_”How long?”_

she asked. She had no idea how much time had passed.

_”The afternoon only,”_

Hanasian replied.

_”So, healer, since you have now acquired my bedroll,”_

he plucked at the wool beneath her,

_”Perhaps you’ll give me the truth this time. Are you injured?”_

Rin would have sighed if her ribs permitted her. She could not know if he was still angry. The man was nearly impossible to read when he chose to be.

_”It’s not bad. Nothing broken,”_ she replied.

Under her cloak, her fingers probed the curving bones of her ribs. The swelling made it difficult, but she could feel no jagged edges beneath the skin. Still, they were likely cracked and if she did not bind them, could easily break with an incautious movement.

_”Well then, on your feet and let’s have my bedroll back,”_ Hanasian lightly said, calling her bluff.

Rin knew that if she rolled to her right, there was a reasonable chance that she’d make it to her feet before she passed out. The Ranger shook his head as he watched a woman too stubborn for her own good attempt to meet his challenge. She did manage to sit up, and she was shaking by the time she got that far.

_“Down you go,”_ he declared as he eased her back.

_”I can,”_ she insisted.

_”You could sooner fly,”_ he replied.

_”They’re cracked. Don’t bother,”_ he said as her mouth opened. She closed it again.

_”Rin, do you trust me?”_

The question surprised her, but not as much as her answer did.

_”Yes.”_

Hanasian stood and vanished into the darkness.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 13, 2011)

Hanasian returned with the rolled lengths of the bed sheet she had stowed in one of his saddlebags, and crouched again by her.

_”Ready yourself, this will hurt,”_ he told her.

Rin clenched her jaw, swallowed and nodded. Spit, he recalled Molguv had said of her. Far too much of it, Wulgof had added. The darkness and cloak afforded as much privacy as could be had. Hanasian started to wind the fabric around her and heard her breathing become markedly shallow. Still, not a single whimper as he worked.

_”How often does this sort of thing happen to Loch,”_ he asked.

Distraction would give her something to focus on...

_”Not often, only enough so that...“_

She broke off for a moment before continuing,

_”I know how to stop him before things go bad.”

”Does it happen at every threat,”_ Hanasian asked.

_”No – just… the ones that remind him of – home.”_ She paused again, breathing hard through her nose.

_”I think he blames himself… doesn’t want...“_

He was tightening the bindings and she fell silent.

_”... doesn’t want it to happen again.”_ Hanasian said, finishing for her. She nodded.

Hanasian tied off the bindings, eased down the shirt and pulled the cloak back over her shoulders. Shivering would be murder for her tonight. Unbidden, the image of that shattered farm over twenty years ago floated across his mind. He’d seen for himself what had driven so many from their homes in the border regions of Dunland.

Fatigue tugged relentlessly at her. She’d need more water, food and rest, Hanasian knew, but by morning she may indeed be able to ride. As he saw to that, the Company saw to setting a watch. Loch drew first watch. He hunched his shoulders against the chill and stared out at the dark landscape, pushing images of past and present down, far below, down and away where they belonged.

_”Don’t take your eyes off the watch,”_ said Khule quietly.

Loch nodded once, Hanasian’s hard words circling his mind along with the sickening thump that Rin had hit the ground with.”

_I owe you and your sister an apology. My words were dishonourable, but there was no intent and no malice behind them. I would never do such a thing.”_

Loch clenched his jaw. The Ranger had been right.

_”You’re wrong,”_ he said hoarsely....

_”I should have known better, I do know better… She’s all I have left, but that’s no excuse for what I did.”_

Loch’s gaze never wavered from his watch, but his expression hardened.

_”Loch, why do you fear yourself?”_

Khule’s question startled him. The Easterling crouched beside him and waited patiently.

_”It’s happened before, though not to Rin. Too young to do anything then, but what if I fail now? What if I become like them? Either way, I lose her.”_

Khule searched the man that stood watch beside him for a long moment.

_”Two things I know. We can breathe life into our own fears if we hold them tightly and long enough.”

”And the other?”_ Khule smiled at that question.

_”I don’t think you’d ever manage to scare your sister off.”_

Loch smiled at that bitter-sweet truth.”

_ you still prepared to train me?”_

Khule clapped a hand onto Loch’s shoulders.

_”Lad, you need it more now than ever. Tomorrow we’ll start again.”_

Loch nodded in the darkness, relief making it hard to speak and Khule retreated back to camp. Family, Hanasian had said and Loch’s had wondered if he knew what such a concept was anymore. Khule had just shown him, he suspected.

Wulgof relieved him several hours later....

_”She’s fine, boy. Don’t chew yourself into a mess over it. Words are wind,”_

Wulgof said as he took up Loch’s post. Loch returned in the darkness and found that it was so. The saplings that had formed the travois frame had been removed and she slept soundly. Hanasian slept on the other side of the blanket, his back to his sister’s. Loch studied her for a long moment. Moonlight caught her braid as it trailed over her left shoulder. He saw her shiver and her breathing caught. Loch stretched out on the other side of her and dove headlong into black, featureless sleep.

The morning arrived with a chill breeze that tried to cut through everyone and everything.

_”Did I hurt you?"_

Rin’s question sliced into Loch’s sleep. A bruise the size of her foot had formed over his kidney.

_”Nothing I didn’t deserve,”_ he told her and pushed her fingers away.

_”What of you?”_Hanasian replied for her, voice drowsy.

_”It’s not bad, nothing broken.”_ Rin nodded, looking relieved.

_”That’s right,”_ she affirmed.

Loch peered at her a while and then got to his feet to find some food.

_”Thank you,”_

she said to Hanasian after her brother had walked away. She didn’t want Loch to know, or his conscience would eat him alive. Hanasian waved a hand, eyes still closed.

Rin got to her feet with some effort, the bindings on her torso giving her support. She tugged Khule’s cloak around her and followed her brother in search of food. Hanasian pulled the vacated part of his bedroll over him. It still bore her warmth. ”You’re robbing the cap now?” he heard Molguv ask. Hanasian cracked one eye to see her fish out an apple.

_”He’s got a whole orchard in here,”_ she replied and then eyed the Haradian speculatively.

”What do you use to make that ‘special reserve’?”[/i]

Molguv chortled at the question.

_”You’re bold enough to rob me, then the cap and now you want me to divulge all my secrets? Oh ho!”_

Hanasian watched the Haradian amble off, followed doggedly by Rin who had started to list possible ingredients around the stolen apple she now had. Hanasian closed his eyes again and smiled faintly.

_”How long are you going to keep this up, woman?”_ Molguv asked.

_”How long have you got?”_ she replied.

Molguv rolled his eyes and groaned.

_”I think I like you better when you’re unconscious,”_ he said.

_”Was you that wanted pets that could talk. Told you the frog was a better idea,”_ Khule drawled.

Rin resumed her list of possible ingredients until Molguv shooed her away. By that time she had narrowed it down considerably… which meant that all she needed to do was experiment.

_”Whatever you do, don’t drink anything that she offers you,”_ Loch whispered to Molguv. _”I know that look. Now she’s really dangerous.”_

The men started to mount up again.

_"The truth this time."_ Hanasian said to Rin. She had the grace to flush at his words. _"Are you fit to ride?"_

Rin nodded.

_"Yes?"_

Hanasian heard the question in her voice.

_"Then prove it. Give me your hand."_

Rin clenched the apple between her teeth and set her left hand in his. Hanasian swung her up behind him again. Rin's head swum a little, but she settled into place. She wrapped her right arm around him smoothed out her breathing. Another day, another ride.

_"Ready?"_ he asked her.

_"Giddy up..."_ she replied dryly.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 13, 2011)

The chill morning had left dew on everything. The near-freezing dampness cut through any cloak with the slightest of wind, and riding at a fair speed kept the breeze square in their faces...

_"May as well had rained..."_

muttered Molguv.

_"I ain't used to this cold.'_

He made an attempt to draw his wool cloak tighter around him.

_"I'd say you'd welcome the sun if it can climb over those cloudied Mistys."_

Khule remarked offhandedly. Khule, having grown up in the Easterling Sagath clan from north of Rhun, was used to the stiff chill winds blowing down from the frozen north. His cloak hung loosely about him and he was quite content with the Haradian's discomfort. Videgavia, from Rhovavion, grinned at Mulgov's colorful whinging. Hanasian lived his young life in the north and handled the chill without thought. Wulgof the Dunlanding tolerated it, the Gondorian Belegost wrapped himself as if he were going on a trek up into the White Mountains. If Berlas was with them, He'd snug himself up and deal with it too. But Molguv was truly intolerant of cold. Of course, when the tables were turned a few years back and they were deep in the south searching out an insurgent tribe of Far Haradians in the steamy jungle of Horsta, most of the company had a hard time staying hydrated while Mulgov hardly even broke a sweat. Guess he was getting some payback.

Silently they rode. As much as Hanasían felt the chill hitting his front, his back was exceedingly warm. Rin found that if she kept herself pressed against him, the movement of the horse didn't bounce her ribs too bad. He didn't mind it so much either.

Mid-day and the green grasses started to slowly fade to a stringy taller sort that rustled in the breeze. Lush and green now, it would soon dry and turn brown. The ground was getting ever so slightly rockier as the fertile till thinned. Ahead, the escarpments of the South Downs could be seen when they crested a rise, still a day and a half away.

They never managed to get into the sun until near the noon hour. The northerly winds had turned northeasterly and the clouds blew out from the north Mistys. Spits of mist kept them damp and the enclosing low cloud and fog slowed them somewhat. When the sun looked like it would burn through, the skies darkened into a deeper grey. It never did rain, but it was none too cheerful. When the sun did finally chase the cloud away, its warmth struggled against the damp chill of the breeze. A shiver from Rin behind him told Hanasian it was time for a rest.

A knoll with a worn down ridge about a foot high offered some protection from the wind while allowing then to rest in the full sun. Loch quickly dismounted, looking a bit sore, but hurried over to assist Rin down from Hanasían's horse.

_"Make rest for awhile men. Loch, you tend the horses, then you can have some food. We'll ride again all to soon. Tonight will be another cold camp, the night after there is shelter that I know of. The road will narrow as it winds through the Downs, and has been known in years passed as a place of finding friends. We will see how it is these days."_

He watched Loch as he led the horses away to where the grass looked the thickest. No complaints having to do the job. It usually fell on the newb. dug into his dwindling supply of fruit, seeing that what was left was getting a bit long in the tooth. It will be good to rest in Bree for a time. He hoped to get word from Berlas there not long after. And what other news would await them there? And what of Rin. Would she decide to stay with the company, or take her leave. He watched as she went after Loch.. probably to have one of those brother-sister talks. It had been a long time since he had one with his sister....

Hanasian sat down with his back to the rock-side. Belegost without prompting had went over and set himself on suitable high ground to keep watch. The others stretched in the sun trying to warm themselves. Mulgov should be glad they are coming north in spring, not in autumn. He'd hate winter up here.


----------



## Elora (Aug 13, 2011)

Loch looked up at the sound of someone approaching. It was Rin and he noted that she moved cautiously as she walked.

_"Do you want some help,"_ she asked. He shook his head and turned back to what he had been doing.

_"No, this task was given to me and I should be the one to do it. I'm in enough trouble as it is."_ Rin stood next to him and pushed a strand of hair that had come free from her braid behind one ear.

_"You didn't come here for that anyway,"_ Loch said.

_"That's true,"_ she admitted. Loch glanced at her and moved to the next horse. She seemed far too calm. It troubled him.

_"Look, Rin. I'm sorry. I know you're hurt and…" _Rin placed a hand on his shoulder and squeezed.

_"It's not so bad as that, Loch. Better this than what was shaping. Berlas was getting ready to bring you down with an arrow and Khule was running out of time. I know you didn't know it was me."_

Loch straightened from his task and turned to face her. _"Then why are you here, Rin?"_

Rin studied him for a moment. _"When are you going to tell me that you enlisted, Loch?"_

Loch sighed heavily. _"Really? This? I knew you figured it out already, Rin. Have you followed me here to tell me how wrong I am?" _Rin cocked her head to one side and let Loch's combativeness sail past her.

_"No,"_ she said.

_"This is not funny, Rin. I'm in no mood for it. Say your piece and have done with it." _Rin smiled faintly and looked at the horses Loch had picketed out.

"_I'm not joking, Loch. I think you made a good choice."_ Loch gaped at her a moment and then closed his jaw with an audible click.

_"Are you sure you didn't hit your head, Rin?"_ Rin laughed at that and bit it off. Too early for laughter yet.

A blast of damp wind made her pull her cloak, Khule's, tighter around her and wish yet again that she had something more than an oversized shirt and a borrowed cloak for warmth.

_"Did Hanasian tell you that his offer extended to you too?"_ Rin nodded.

_"Gave me until Bree to decide what to do."_ Loch peered at his sister. Her calmness was unsettling him. So she knew it all, already.

_"Do you know yet what you'll do?"_ Loch watched his sister smile mysteriously. Rin was distracted, thinking of a certain warmth.

_"You do know,"_ he said. Rin shifted her eyes back to her brother.

_"Come on, before all the food is gone,"_ she said.

_"You know, your footwork… think of it like a dance," _she said as they walked back. Loch rolled his eyes.

_"I am not taking fighting classes from my little sister," _he declared.

Rosmarin's expression was one of pure feminine satisfaction as they headed back to the main camp. Lochared's was one of utter male flummox. He managed to get some food into him before the session with Khule began. Rin settled down by the rock-slide not far from where Hanasian sat. Hanasian raised a querying eyebrow at her. Rin's winked at him, eyes glimmering with mirth. Wulgof passed her some dried and untwisted gut used to make bow strings. He showed her how to twist it and she turned her deft fingers to that, still smiling to herself. Khule's instructions to Loch sounded at regular intervals.

_"Look, I have to ask. Are you… insane?"_ Wulgof's question made her fingers pause and Rin looked up and Hanasian coughed, covering his mouth and quickly looking away.

_"I'm sane enough to do this for you," _she replied, lips twitching in a smile. She resumed her twisting._"What does it matter to you anyway?"

"It doesn't, I suppose… unless it falls to one of us to pull you out of whatever mess you get yourself into."_ Rin set down the line she had been twisting and regarded Wulgof steadily.

_"Very well, how do you propose we resolve this?"_ she replied. Wulgof returned her gaze.

_"You could learn how to look after yourself," _he said. He saw a flash of triumph flare in her eyes.

_"Let's begin now."

"I don't have a sword weighted for a woman."

"Knives then."_

Wulgof had a sense that she was up to something. He just didn't know what.

_"Let's test your aim first, before we start throwing steel about."_

Wulgof passed her a handful of stones. There were plenty lying about on the ground to be had. The Dunlending pointed out a boulder, perhaps ten paces distant. Rin tossed a stone in her hand once and then threw it. The action made her ribs pull and she winced. Still, the stone made a satisfying plinking sound as it bounced off the boulder. Wulgof set her another challenge, a boulder further away. She hit that too. Another challenge, another hit. Wulgof started to increase the difficulty. She had to hit high, mid and low, and she did. Hanasian signalled that it was time to move on. Rin rose, dropped the remaining stones and flashed Wulgof a smile as she dusted her hands on the cloak she wore. Her head was spinning with the pain of all that effort, but she'd pulled it off. During the afternoon's ride, Wulgof had the growing sense that Loch's sister had pulled one over him.

_"Rin's got a good eye and a good arm," _he grudgingly admitted. Loch barked laughter from Berlas' horse.

_"She's better with a sling than I am. You should see how she is with a knife!"_

"Pleased with yourself," Hanasian asked her as they continued riding north. He'd not missed a thing. All Hanasian heard from behind him was muted laughter that thrummed against his back. They camped cold again that night. Back to back, for warmth, they each told themselves. The morning unfolded as it was wont to do, another cold and early start.

They set camp near Andrath at midday, five days out from Tharbad. Hanasian's thoughts turned to those left there to heal, and knowing that the company was in their blood, should they live, they would meet again. It also appeared that Loch and Rin had settled in reasonably well over the last few days. Unsure of what Rin would decide in Bree, Hanasian remained prepared to be the main healer of the company. But with one who has such a natural gift, it would be a blessing from Varda should she decide to stay on. 

Seeing that everyone was getting into their routine, Hanasian slipped off with only word to Videgavia. He was hoping beyond hope to find news from brethren long parted. He set off through the rocky escarpment that is the South Downs east of the road. 

This time, Wulgof was ready for Rin. He handed her two daggers, hilt first, and pointed at a petrified tree stump.

_"Why would I want to throw these away," _she asked, turning them over and studying them. _"They look perfectly fine to me."_

Loch thumped down a brace of rabbits nearby. Rin put the knives to a far better use. Wulgof and Khule both watched her work, sure and efficient movements, swift and steady, as she skinned and trimmed the rabbits. Loch grinned up at Wulgof and winked. Molguv, meanwhile, had chopped up the travois birch frame and gotten a fire going. The rabbits were soon sizzling over the flames. Khule handed Rin his own canteen to wash her hands with. Rin rubbed them dry once she was done, returned the canteen with a nod. Khule traded glances with Wulgof.

_"Want to hope she don't find no cause to take those things to us,"_ Wulgof said, inspecting his long knives with a new appreciation. Both men were reassessing their evaluation of the woman in their midst.


----------



## Elora (Aug 16, 2011)

The cave wasn't too hard to find, about an hour or so away from their camp. It would be good to move camp there, but Hanasian really wanted to get to Bree, where he could properly clothe Rin. She had to be freezing in just an oversized shirt and cloak. Hanasian settled in the quiet of the cave and pulled out a parchment and quill, and worked the black ink a bit and began to write. He was behind in recording all that has happened since they were in Ithilien. 

Five members of the company had set out north from Osgiliath under the command of Frea of Rohan. He and his twin brother, veterans of the war who had been at the Fords of Isen battles, Helms Deep, and Pelennor Fields, were to go north to meet a party from Dale at the Old Ford, then they would try and cross west over the Mistys by the High Pass in spring. A near impossible feat with the winter just passed, but Hanasian held hope that they would arrive. He would wait in Bree for at least two weeks for their arrival. They themselves had gone to Minas Tirith and held council with King Elessar. Ill reports had come from Tharbad, and that was what they had set out to see. Little did he knew they would lose two of their own and suffer with the loss of two more to wounds.

Hanasian pondered a moment as he dipped his quill again. The company was young, yet its members were ageing. The commission the King gave him was a free-standing one, and work would never cease. Yet men of fair training, in armies of battle were becoming ever fewer. Whether they were trained in arms by Saruman, Mordor, Gondor, Dale, Rohan, or Imladris for the war, all were diminishing. The new company would be made of those such as Loch. The children of the hardships the war had put on all peoples. They would have to put into practice a training regimen for those who show promise but have no military training or background. Khule, Wolgof, Mulgov, and Berlas would do that. Videgavia didn't have the patience for it, and left it to the others. Frea was an excellent bowman, and his twin brother Folca a legendary spearman. Both were good with swords. They will be of great assistance with Loch when they re-join the company. 

Hanasian was interrupted by a slightest of noise, and with a bird call, knew it was someone friendly.

_"Berlas! You are a sight unexpected! How was it you arrived here so soon?" _

_"Good fortune Cap."_ he said as he came into the cave. 

_"I managed to snag me a wild horse not far from where I left the party. Swift was the ride, but I managed it alright. Should of had one of the Rohirrim brothers here to tame the beast, but maybe it would not have been so fast. I've been to Bree, traded the green broke animal for three others, and came south to seek the company. Yet I find you here alone?" _

Hanasian put his writing materials away, and stood. 

_"Yes, I needed to think a bit. Times are changing for the company. Its no longer going to be a world of old army vets seeking refuge in a brotherhood from their demons. For the first time, someone too young to have fought in the war has been accepted, and by extension, his sister has been given the opportunity to join. We had never had one without formal military training, and surey we had not counted a woman as one of our ranks. Yes, interesting times await us. I have to ask Berlas, was there any word from Frea in Bree?" 

"No," _he said, looking concerned. _"But it will be a hard road to ride the pass so early in the season." _

Hanasian nodded. He walked with Berlas out of the cave. 

_"Let us go back to where the Company camps. It will be good that the two newcomers will not have to share a horse from here to Bree." _

They set out for the camp in the moonlit twilight walking at a calm pace.

~~~~~~~~

Frea pushed his men hard. He knew the news he received from both King Bard II and King Elessar needed to get west to Bree and to Hanasian's ears, so they ventured the High Pass even as the snows still fell in the early spring. It was hard going. It was good fortune that the weather remained below freezing while they trudged the track over the High Pass, for any warming would have surely caused slides that would have ended their trek. But that didn't happen until they were in the west side. Even though the rains that pushed south over Hanasian as they neared Tharbad were blinding snows in the high country, Frea used his memories of being caught out hunting in the White Mountains to good use. They holed up in a snow-cave for a day, and got down quickly thereafter when the sun came out. The rumbles of snowslides in the warming air could be heard behind them in the valleys of the Mistys. 

A day's rest was all they could afford at Imladris, and the sons of Elrond were nowhere to be seen. Few now remained there of the Elven folk. Frea himself rode forth with speed on a fresh horse, leaving Folca in command of the remaining fingers of men. They would make haste for Bree, with Frea hoping to arrive a day earlier in hopes of finding Hanasian.


----------



## Elora (Aug 16, 2011)

Rin was utterly speechless when she discovered that one of the three horses was to be Loch's and another her own. She simply was astonished. 

_"Well, that's good to know,"_ Molguv dryly observed as she followed Loch to picket her mount. Molguv had been relentlessly questioned about his 'special reserve' for days now. 

_"All you have to do to quieten her down is give her a horse, or some other sufficiently kingly gift." _

Rin returned carrying the saddle which was heavy in the first place. Cracked ribs made it even more of a struggle. Still, she persisted and finally managed to set it down where she planned to sleep the night. She sat beside it for a moment, managing her breathing so that it wasn't obvious to those around her that she was struggling with something they did without a second thought. Rin had no idea why that mattered to her. She just knew that it did. 

_"Hey, Rin, are you cooking these rabbits or burning them," _Wulgof called. 

_"Since when did I become the camp cook?"_ she replied. 

_"If you're not the cook, not a soldier and not a camp follower, then what are you?"_ 

_"Healer,"_ she tersely said. Wulgof looked about, exaggerating the movement and spread his arms wide. 

_"Don't see no one here needing healing," _he replied, a lazy grin on his face. 

_"Hand me one of those knives and I can fix that,"_ she darkly muttered. She got to her feet and returned to the rabbits roasting in the fire. Men were drawn by the scent. She fetched one out and held her hand out for a knife. Wulgof's smile faded as he handed one to her. She quickly broke it down and men dived in, hungry. The rest of the meat soon went the same way of the first and night had rolled over them fully. Wulgof got his knife back, hilt first to his relief. Loch had, again, drawn first watch. He loped off to take up a suitable position, carrying his portion with him. 

Rin returned to the saddle she had set down earlier and settled in front of it. With the night, the temperature had dropped further. She'd spent most of her life outside, but she was not immune. Rin pulled the cloak tighter and tucked herself tighter within its folds. Her hands drifted to the lower lengths of her braid. She unravelled it and started to slowly re-braid her hair. The movement of her fingers helped her mind. It was filled with confusing thoughts. A horse! What business had she in possessing a horse? Why was she bantering with men that had only days before terrified her stiff? Men…. That was the answer. Just as Loch and Hanasian had said. After five straight days in their midst, it was clear that they were not monsters. 

Bree was, perhaps, two days off. In two days, she needed to make a decision. Loch thought she already knew. Sometimes she thought she did. It would be a hard road, if she accepted the offer. However, it would be a difficult road of her choosing – vastly different to her current lot in life. If she declined, then she'd have to make her own way. She could do that, she knew she could. There were no easy paths in life, not for people like her. She'd long given up waiting for that to change. Rin sighed and then remembered her ribs. The cold made it seem, somehow, worse. She could move back to the fire, but that meant getting up again and all positions around the fire were occupied by the men. 

Men…. If she saw them as men after five days, then it would be inevitable that she would start to care for them. It would also be inevitable that she would, at some point, fail to save one. How would she manage the sense of failure along with the sense of loss? Alternatively, how would she live with herself if her fear meant that she was not there when needed. What if Loch needed her and she wasn't there because, and only because, she was scared?


----------



## Elora (Aug 16, 2011)

_"Did you mean what you said?" _Rin jumped, startled by Hanasian's question. She hadn't heard him approach in the darkness. 

_"Apologies,"_ he said, her reaction noted. 

_"Distracted,"_ she explained and waved him to sit. _"What did I say?"_ she asked once he was seated again.

A particularly chill blast rocketed through the camp. Rin shivered, despite the cloak and then frowned at the pain that washed through after it. At least it was getting easier, she told herself. 

_"You told Wulgof that you were our healer,"_ Hanasian clarified. 

_"So I did,"_ she said, half smiling at herself. She'd spent the good part of the night rethinking something she had already figured out. As Loch would delight in pointing out, how very typical. 

_"And?"_ Hanasian prompted. 

_"I meant it..."_ Rin's voice trailed off as Hanasian turned an open smile lose into the night. She'd seen him grin, but never this before. She liked it. 

_"Why,"_ he asked, testing her. Rin shrugged, smiling herself. _"Why else? The food of course,"_ she replied. 

_"It won't be easy, Rosmarin," _he warned.

_"Oh, well, when you put it like that and I think I'll return to the wonderfully comfortable existence I am so well acquainted with," _she quipped dryly and they smiled. Rin sobered before continuing. 

_"I know it will be hard. It nearly always is, I think. But it will be something I choose. Whatever may come, I chose it. That… matters. It's the right thing to do,_" she finished. Hanasian reached for one of her hands and clasped it for a long moment. When he let go and stood, both were left to consider the fact that the feel of the other's hand lingered on their skin. 

Another night passed, back to back. When Rin went to sleep, she had a saddle beneath her head. When she woke, she had a Ranger's shoulder. His arm was stretched out beneath her and he was breathing deeply. No longer sharing horses, the company was able to move even faster. It meant that they were able to cover far more ground than before. This was a good thing, even if it meant that there were no more quiet and warm moments to share.

They made Bree in the early afternoon of the following day. The streets were crowded, Big People and Small. It had been so long since Hanasian had been there. Despite that, little had changed aside from some names of businesses and the number of men and halflings. Trade was booming as a result of the reconstruction of Annuminas and thought being given to the raising of Fornost from the dead. A fair trade with the halflings of the Shire seemed to keep the town supplied with good ale and produce. Rin found herself fidgeting with her cloak, the press of people's eyes weighing on her. No matter how she adjusted, she couldn't hide the fact that she was clad only in an oversized shirt and little else. People shook their heads. 

_"What's wrong with you"_ Loch asked. Rin just fixed a slightly resentful glare on her brother. It was easy for him to ask. He had pants. 

Hanasian was pleased to reach Bree, and to do so with two new recruits. In all appearances, he had gained a healer for the Company. Getting them all to the door that stood below the sign of the Prancing Pony was no small feat, with southern and eastern members curious about life in this northern town. It was fortunate they arrived in daylight so as to not have to be quizzed by the gatekeepers. The world here was much safer than years passed, but it was a town custom to question new arrivals after dark. Memories of the chill days of the war had failed to fade, and indeed were amplified in children's minds with each of their varied tellings. Yes, they were at the Pony, and it looked like everyone would settle in for an afternoon and evening of relaxation and revelry.

A team of stable hands emerged for horses, and the men were happy to hand to care of their mounts over to someone else for a change. Rin did her utmost to remain in their midst. That worked well enough until they were indoors. Men peeled off, some headed for the bar and others for a table. Loch tagged along with those that made for the table. That left Rin standing on her own, staring at the floorboards in a bid to have them swallow her whole by sheer force of will alone. She would be disappointed. 

Hanasian saw to the rooms. The annex to the old inn built on the south side allowed the regular guests new rooms and left the old rooms to their party. Loch and Rin would have each a semi-private sleeping room, with a common room in the middle. The rest either had a place in the parlour room, or if they paid for it, their own room. Hanasian saw to it that Rin was attended to by the innkeeper's wife, and seeing all was well in hand, slipped out unseen. Outside, he met Videgavia and the two headed off into the crowds. 

_"You know we're taking a chance here. Leaving them all alone at the Pony, and with what we know of Loch, and his sister Rin likely to be looking quite womanly in short order with Anis, we should not be gone long." _Videgavia said as they walked. 

Hanasian shrugged, saying, _"Well there are too few of us originals, and even old veterans of the west remain. We have to trust in the abilities of Khule in this. He may not know it, but he has the making of being a good leader. He obviously held his own while in his Easterling army legion. Besides, I'm hoping I won't need to be gone long."_

They came to the blacksmith, and though hard at work he sensed their arrival. 

_"What... you again?"_ he said as he worked the rings of the mail he was making. 

_"Its been years Jarod, and I paid you in full, so why the attitude? Any word of Frea? I heard he was in town." _Hanasian traded jibes with the blacksmith. 

_"You're mistaken. Haven't seen him since you left with that exotic eastern girl some twenty years ago... or more."_

Hanasian hesitated for a bit, remembering Simra. He then said, _"Long ago through days that were much darker than they should have been so long after the war. But this is ill news... I will return in three days. If Frea should arrive, send him immediately to the Pony."_

A nod was all he got before the hammer started tapping out another ring. Hanasian turned to Videgavia, and said, "Ride east. You will arrive at the Forsaken well after dark but if Frea is there, it will be worth the trouble."

Videgavia nodded and was off. He was quiet enough and stayed in the background enough that few of the company would notice his absence. Hanasian headed back to the Pony. As Hanasian saw to his business, the innkeeper's wife saw to hers.

_"Oh dear,"_ a woman said. Rin glanced up to see an older woman, wider than she was tall, shake her head and cluck her tongue. Her eyes seemed kind, but Rin would have preferred it if they didn't travel over her from head to foot to head again. 

_"Well, come along. We can't have you standing there and scaring off decent customers,"_ the woman said. She latched a hand onto the cloak Rin had pulled taut around her and towed her away.

Rin found herself abducted by the innkeeper's wife, a woman named Anis. Anis missed her own daughters, Rin was told, all women grown settled with families of their own. Rin soon grasped that all she need do is comply with Anis' instructions, smile and nod at key junctures. Anis was perfectly content to chatter away under such arrangements and she did so amiably. Anis' talked to Rin about this, that and the other until finally, Anis was done. Rin rubbed steam away from the mirror and stared at a complete stranger. Hot water and soap could do a lot of things, but this? Behind her, Anis looked particularly pleased with herself. 

_"Well no sense hiding in here all day, lassie. Let's get you back out to that common room before they come a-looking for you." _Rin obediently followed Anis back to where she had left the company. In this time they had convened around a long table that was bedecked with food and ale. Most had washed up. Even Loch looked a little less rumpled than was his usual wont. Rin fingered the soft cotton of her dress skirt. It wasn't an ornate dress, but to Rin it was simply the most wonderful thing. 

What was more, Anis had said she had another one which she would get to Rin now that she knew the dresses would fit. Well made, unpatched, soft cotton. Unable to resist, Rin turned about so that the skirt flared. She'd not had something to wear this whole, this clean and as well fitted since home. Distracted, Rin failed to notice that she twirled just as she re-entered the common room. The buzz of masculine voices stilled as Rin looked up. Anis grinned with open victory at the reaction she saw. Rin, however, found the sudden silence unsettling. 

What the company saw was a woman dressed in a deep shade of blue that turned her skin translucent perfection and set her eyes alight. The fact that her hair hung in an artfully smooth fall down her back, an arrangement that was all Anis' handiwork, only added to the over image. It was a far cry from the muddied, bedraggled and thieving waif they'd encountered at Tharbad. 

_"Well now,"_ someone said thoughtfully. It was Khule that got to his feet first, followed by the others and last of all Loch who wanted to know why they were standing. Rin wanted to know too, but beside her Anis clapped her hands. She winked at Rin and bustled on with matters to see to.


----------



## Elora (Aug 18, 2011)

_"I'm sorry to have intruded,"_ Rin said into the silence. _"I'll go,"_ mistaking the fact that they stood as an indication that they were leaving. She dropped her eyes and tried to determine which was the faster route for escape: stairs or front door. 

_"Hey Rin, who'd you rob,"_ Loch called as she started for the front door, breaking the sudden tension. Her eyes narrowed and she turned back to fix them on her brother. 

_"Why you, brother dear. I know how much you favour women's clothing," _she retorted. Wulgof snorted. 

_"Why is she leaving?"_ Berlas whispered to her brother. It was then that Loch realised that they'd both misunderstood. Rin was nearly to the door when he seized on the one thing to retrieve her.

_"What? You're going to leave us alone... with all this cheese?" _

Loch knew his sister well. Rin halted and turned back to study the table. A glorious golden wedge beckoned from atop it. She couldn't count the number of times they'd been chased out of somewhere on account of cheese. Edoras, for example, took a particularly dim view of cheese thieves. The cheese was irresistable and it drew her back, towards the table. The men still stood. Her eyes moved from them to the cheese and back again. Khule moved to one side to create a space for her. She drew closer still. 

_"Will you just sit down already, woman,"_ Wulgof growled. His ale was getting warm. Rin sat, wide eyed, and the men followed. Their healer had most definitely arrived.

Hanasian reached the door of the Prancing Pony without anyone noticing, and surprise of all surprises, they weren't fighting with each other or the locals. Most were at a table with Khule walking back with fists of tankards of a rather aromatic ale. A quick count had all accounted for, except... wait, who was the woman at the table? Rosmarin? ... he seemed lost for a moment, and as if his eyes touched her, she looked over toward the door. Hanasian, still road weary, leaned against the doorframe and their eyes locked for a brief moment... a moment that seemed to stretch out. A smile graced her face, and she turned back to pick another piece of cheese and bread. He made his way over to the table and grabbed one of the tankards from Khule. Silent talk asked how Loch was holding up with it all, and if they were keeping out of trouble. Maybe it was the long road, but nobody seemed determined to get themselves kicked out their first night in town.

Rin resolved that she would, if it was the last thing she did, determine what all those finger signals actually meant. As for what happened to her when she saw the Ranger, there was nothing she could do about that aside from hope that no one else noticed. She glanced around to see if anyone had noticed. If they had, they schooled their expressions well. Loch was utterly oblivious to it, having secured himself another tankard of ale. She'd have to keep an eye on him. Loch and ale made for an interesting combination. Hanasian settled at the table nearby. He flicked another glance her way which made her smile again. Damn, she had to stop doing that, she remonstrated with herself. Across the table, Molguv was demonstrating his dexterity by making a copper coin dance across his fingers. He slapped the coin down and set her a challenge that she utterly missed, distracted by a certain Ranger.

_"You want me to better that,"_ she asked, confused. She knew by now that the Haradian would wager on anything.

_"I think you just got lucky back there at Tharbad and caught me unawares," _he challenged. Rin raised one eyebrow.

_"Is that so?"_ she replied mildly, goading him on. Molguv nodded, knowing he was being baited and playing along nonetheless.

_"I think if you're as nimble fingered as your brother claims you are, you can best me." _Loch raised his tankard and grinned at her. Rin considered the copper coin on the table.

_"Why would I want to best you, Molguv?" 

"Because I was the best cut purse Umbar had ever seen and Umbar is the capital of thieves, the professional kind that is."

"I see… so if I'm to prove myself better, professionally, I'll have to surpass that pretty little finger trick of yours. I'll need more than one coin to prove that."_

Men slapped coins down, telling her just who else was in on the wager. Rin collected them up, six in all, and set them on the back of her hand. Molguv saw a faint smile flicker. She flexed her fingers to toss the coins up, turned over her hand so that they fell into her palm and closed her fingers around them.

_"Why, thank you gents. I believe we're out of cheese."_

Rin stood and sauntered to the kitchen, enjoying how it made her skirts sway.

_"I think we've been robbed… again,"_ Molguv said as five frowning men stared hard at him. 

_"Don't blame me, the wager was all his idea!"_ Loch's grin remained in place as Molguv pointed the blame in his direction.

_"I keep telling you not to underestimate her," _Loch said. Rin returned with another board of cheese and bread that she set down on the table, along with five coppers of change. Everyone aside from Molguv retrieved their coins back. Having drained a tankard of ale, Hanasian rose to wash the road from him. He left them once more in Khule's hands, and again silent finger signals conveyed some sort of message between the Ranger and the Easterling. Rin watched Hanasian leave for a long moment, her attention only dragged back when she heard Loch ask what sort of drink Dwarven spirits were. A troubling development, that.

More and more people filtered into the common room as evening approached. Rin found herself watching them, particularly the small ones that some of the men called Halflings. She'd never seen their like before. In the far corner, one group was particularly merry. Someone pulled out a fiddle and soon there was frenetic stomping on table and floor boards alike as his fellows took to dancing. Rin was utterly entranced. Khule had to tug on her sleeve to get her attention.

_"Hanasian will want to see you, Rin. He needs to know what you have decided,"_ the Easterling said. He gave her directions as to where to find him.

Rin had to carefully navigate the common room to avoid puddles of ale and darting hobbits. Behind her, men were finalising their wagers about whether she'd accept or not and who'd get to train her. Loch was in it up to his neck, using the coin of the usual chores associated with company life as his wager. The way things were going, Loch would be pulling all night watches for the rest of his natural life if he lost half of the wagers he'd ventured into.

Rin located the room Khule had indicated, the hubbub of the common room only distantly heard from where she stood. She stared at the door for a moment, pulse thundering in her ears. This was it. Rin took a deep breath, raised her hand and knocked. She heard Hanasian's voice bid her enter. Rin cracked the door and peeked around with some trepidation. The Ranger was seated by a window with a quill, ink and paper. He'd washed up and changed. It was quite a sight, she had to admit, and her mouth was suddenly quite dry. At least there was no one to witness this lapse in composure.

~~~~~~~ 

It was well into the night when Frea reached the old inn east of Bree. He watered his horse at the trough out front, and was going to enter when he heard a rider approach from the west. He waited outside to see who it was.

_"Videgavia! Well met on this night! But I have to ask how it is you are here?" 

"I came seeking you my friend. But I am tired. hungry, and thirsty. Let us go inside and we will share news over an ale."_

Videgavia thought a tankard was well overdue, being the rest of the company has probably done some serious damage to a keg at the Pony by this time.

_"Yes... I myself am on point from the rest of my men. My brother follows and will likely arrive here tomorrow. Let us go see what this place is about..."_


----------



## Elora (Aug 18, 2011)

_"I would hope you knew by now that I don't bite,"_ Hanasian said to her. Rin permitted the rest of herself to enter the room, fingers locked before her.

Hanasian waved her to another chair at the table. She crossed the room and seated herself. Silence bloomed between them for a moment and then they both started talking at once. Rin leant back in the chair and smiled out the window. The sky was painted with the blush of sunset, a riot of oranges, reds and deep indigos. The light caught in Hanasian's hair, which he'd not fully tied back. Brown and gold strands gleamed under sunset's touch.

_"Rosmarin, I sense that you've decided something. I simply need to know what it is,"_ he said to her. Rin dragged her attention back to the matter of hand.

_"Are you sure about your offer, Hanasian," _she asked. No matter how one looked at it, she would be the odd one out in the company. The persistent exception to a number of rules made for and by military men. She could appreciate how valuable cohesion was in a group such as this one. Unlike Loch, she'd not exactly fit right in and had, in fact, taken pains to keep certain safe distances. Women in her station in life did not survive long if they failed to do this. It was a slippery slope for a woman to be caught on, and she'd rather slit her own wrists than be caught in the trap that had forced so many before her to earn their living on their backs.

_"I have become more certain of it with each day, Rin,"_ he replied steadily. Rin nodded, closed her eyes and looked deeply within one more time. There it was. The same mad answer. She took a deep breath and opened her eyes.

_"As have I, Hanasian,"_ she replied and shifted her eyes back to his face. "If there's a place for the likes of me, then I will gladly take it." Her voice was quiet, solemn. He could see she meant every word. It was not something she did lightly. Hanasian passed her a piece of paper, very official looking to her eye. He had no idea if she could read, given her circumstances. He watched her study the paper, eyes scanning through the text.

_"A commission,"_ she murmured as she read. The language was highly formal, like some of the texts she had "borrowed" on the practice of surgery a few years ago. It set out her obligations to the crown in no uncertain words and in return, what would occur if she served faithfully. It even had heraldry, a tree with stars over the top. She could only presume that meant Minas Tirith and their king... the one called.... oh yes, there it was written down. The one called Elessar.

_"Do you understand it,"_ he asked. Rin nodded, yet re-read it to be certain. 

_"I do. I presume you want me to sign it?"_ Hanasian passed her the quill and ink, and watched her sign. Her hand was flowing, movements precise.

_"Do we all sign these?" 

"Yes. Loch signed his earlier in the week," _Hanasian replied. She set down the quill and looked at the paper identical to the one she had just set her name to that sat under Hanasian's elbow. She could see Loch's name scrawled at the bottom and it made her smile. She knew Loch's attitude to trivialities such as reading and writing, had battled them for many years as she tried to drum the basics into him. Loch would signed anything to get into this company, including a bill of sale on his own soul. Hanasian retrieved the commission she had just signed and blew on the ink to dry it.

_"Now what happens to them,"_ she asked, curious about this particular custom. 

_"They'll go south on the next horse to Minas Tirith,"_ he replied, matter-of-factly. The sound of a heavy crash reached them and brought them both to their feet.

_"That didn't sound good," _Rin observed. Hanasian shook his head.

_"Welcome to the Black Company of Arnor, Rosmarin. There's always something,"_ he replied, a wry quirk to his lips. Rin turned for the door, feeling curiously light headed. Her instincts, always unusually strong, told her that this moment was momentous in more ways than the could know. Rin left, looking back over her shoulder once at the door at the smile on his face, before rushing to the common room. She really liked that smile.

Loch was sprawled on the floor, men were laughing and Molguv was standing over him. The Haradian sighted her as soon as she emerged. It wasn't difficult, there were few women in the common room of the Prancing Pony.

_"Ah… My next victim," _the Haradian declared. Loch staggered to his feet and shook his head. The common room spun a little before he realised his sister was steaming towards him.

_"Hey, Rin! You should try that, it's fun,"_ he called to her, overly loud. It took some wrestling and ultimately the assistance of Hanasian, who had followed her out, to get Loch seated again. Hanasian let his fingers signal to the rest of the company that there was business to attend to. Rin had to lean against her brother's back to stop him from toppling backwards to the floor again. She shot a questioning look across to Khule, who shrugged and mouthed Dwarves at her. Hanasian took up position at the end of the table.


----------



## Elora (Aug 18, 2011)

_"Men, we've ridden hard and have earned ourselves a night of reprieve. I shall not burden you with formalities overly long. It will come as no surprise to learn that we have acquired a new recruit in the form of Lochared." _Hanasian was forced to pause as a cheer went around the table, aided and abetted by Wulgof. Rin leant against Loch to stop him from upending himself as he heartily joined in.

_"Shorry,"_ Loch said, peering up at her. She rolled her eyes and Hanasian pressed on.

_"It may, however, come as a surprise to learn that we have also acquired a healer," _Hanasian was again interrupted, this time by Molguv.

_"And professional thief,"_ the Haradian shouted. That earned Rin a number of hard glances from neighbouring tables. She found herself wondering again why the floor refused to swallow her whole.

_"A healer,"_ Hanasian continued, _"Rosmarin has also agreed to join our number." _

_"Valar protect us,"_ Wulgof drawled. Rin didn't have the chance to respond. Loch somehow managed to sieze his sister and succeeded in wrestling both of them to the floor boards.

_"Get off me, Loch!" 

"Ha! I GOT THIS ONE RIGHT!" _he crowed, squeezing the breath out of her and doing his best to recrack her ribs. Molguv slapped the table in victory.

_"Told you!"_ Wulgof and Berlas both grumbled about the whimsical nature of a woman's mind as they handed over their wagers. Molguv swept up his winnings, stood and collected Rin by the waist. He hoisted her up under one arm, strode around the table and plonked her in the space she had earlier occupied next to Khule. The Haradian patted her on the top of her head and returned to his own position. Loch had managed to crawl back into place himself. Rin sat still a moment, her face obscured by pale golden hair. She pushed it back. A table full of men held their breath.

_"Soldiers," _said, expelling her breath like it was a foul word. She shook her head, collected up Loch's tankard and drained it. It was going to be a wild night.

The food arrived shortly and the Prancing Pony proved that it had not lost its reputation of skill in the kitchen. Night drew on and with it more people arrived. After the initial excitement, the table had returned to its business for the evening. Rin was convinced her brother would pickle himself by the time the night was done. She found herself studying the dancing in the corner. She'd never seen it's like before. With so few women in the room, even a phalanx of soldiers didn't stop some of the braver souls from venturing to their table. She turned each of them away.

_"That was the eighth one,"_ Khule exclaimed. _"What was wrong with him?"_ Rin shrugged her shoulders.

_"Nothing. I just don't know how to dance that way," _she replied. 

_"She dances all the time, when she thinks I ain't watching,"_ Loch slurred from across the table. Rin threw an ale soaked heel of bread at her brother and got to her feet. The air of the common room felt soupy. She needed to get out

The moon had risen and the streets at this hour were largely empty. Behind her, the rumour of laughter and music curled around her. Rin took a deep breath into her lungs to clear her head. It was as cool outside as it was warm inside. Her cheeks felt flushed and she pressed her cooler fingers to them in a bid to claw back some composure. Inside, the fiddler wove melody in and out and around. Rin peered up both ends of the street to be certain she was alone and then tried her hand at the steps she had seen them do inside.

_"Running away so soon,"_ Hanasian asked, as she was half way around a turn. Rin dropped her skirts and blushed. The Ranger walked the rest of the way out.

_"I just needed some air,"_ she dissembled. He could see the thread of her pulse at the base of her throat. Rin saw him smile faintly and then step forward. He held out his hands.

_"Do you want to learn," _he asked. Rin set her hands in his, by way of answer. Together, slowly, they marked a few turns. It took only three for Rin to grasp it. Hanasian increased the tempo to match that of the music within and heard her laugh in sheer delight.

_"What is it called" _she asked, voice close and soft in his ear.

_"It's name is long forgotten,"_ he replied. It had been danced here in the northern realm for at least an Age, but the woman he danced with clearly had no grasp of the history of the people she so closely resembled. The reel sped faster and faster and they danced under moon and star matching time with it.

Hanasian didn't think any of the company would have any objection to Loch, but he wasn't so sure about Rin. Possibly his judgement could have been clouded had it been this moment he had considered it. But it was at Tharbad that he decided he wanted Rin in their company, for skill in healing such that she had shown there in that fight was skill highly prized in the field. He was glad she decided to stay with them. He would have to keep his feelings in check though, for he couldn't afford to allow any sort of favoritism be shown to her. Yet he could not deny that strange, light, almost queasy feeling in his gut as they danced. She picked it up easy... almost too easy it seemed, and it was then looking at her face in the moonlight that he had a thought pass through him. A memory of the words of the brothers Elladan and Elrohir had said years ago about a girl they had seen. Spinning her away as they ended the dance, Hanasian was smiling as they finished in the customary bow and curtsy. Could it be...? The moment stretched until they both realised that they still held the other's hand.

Inside, a familiar face was pressed to a pane of glass. He pulled back from the window as the couple ceased dancing and returned to the table.

_"Men, I have a new wager,_" Wulgof announced. There was nothing dearer to soldiers than ale, coin and gossip.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 20, 2011)

Hanasian didn't think any of the company would have any objection to Loch, but he wasn't so sure about Rin. Possibly his judgement could have been clouded had it been this moment he had considered it. But it was at Tharbad that he decided he wanted Rin in their company, for skill in healing such that she had shown there in that fight was skill highly prized in the field. He was glad she decided to stay with them. He would have to keep his feelings in check though, for he couldn't afford to allow any sort of favoritism be shown to her. Yet he could not deny that strange, light, almost queasy feeling in his gut as they danced. She picked it up easy... almost too easy it seemed, and it was then looking at her face in the moonlight that he had a thought pass through him. A memory of the words of the brothers Elladan and Elrohir had said years ago about a girl they had seen. Spinning her away as they ended the dance, Hanasian was smiling as they finished in the customary bow and curtsy. Could it be...?

_"We have an audience it seems."_

Hanasian said as they both turned to the light of the window. He knew they were wagering, and he assumed he knew on what. He would have to watch himself in this….

A breeze came up from the north, chill with ill-words. Both Rin and Hanasian shivered at it’s icy breath.

Rin let Hanasían’s hand drop, and said,

_”Let’s go back inside…”_

Hanasian agreed and with a step toward the door, his hand gently set against Rin’s back as he looked about in the darkness. Something didn’t feel right.

Coming inside, the revelry at their table didn’t seem to have abated but for everyone stumbling over each other to try and take the places they had at the table as is none had gone to the window to watch. It was well late into the evening pushing the midnight hour, and the common room had emptied of most locals and guests. The few that remained he deemed harmless, and they were well away from where they loitered at the bar. Hanasian finished his tankard, set it on another table, and took to being captain of the company again. Standing up on the table, he said,

_”Men… and lady, make it a last call, finish up the bread and cheese, and I call your attention for this impromptu meeting of the Black Company of the East. A couple things I have to say and now is the best time to say it. While in Minas Tirith, our King Elessar had granted me some freedoms to allow me to commission members into the company without his specific approval. At the time of our founding, it had worried many in his court about granting this to me outright. So it was always held that he himself would personally approve any and all members who joined. Also, our specific commission was to man the realm’s frontiers well to the south and east, and to uh.. deal… with insurrections in the realms that swore fealty to the King. This we have done, and we returned rather victorious in this quest. Yet, in my talks with my old friend, Chieftain, and King, it seems things closer to home are not without their challenges. This we have seen first hand south of Tharbad. Anyway… what I want to say to you all who have signed on since Rhun is this. You are officially no longer prospects and are now full members of this company. Your names, and the names of all why had joined with us but have since fallen, have been recorded in the records of the King. So for you who are not original members, but have been with us for many years, like you Khule, it is now official. So too is it official for Loch, and Rosmarin too. For I have been granted the title of ‘Scribe of the King’, so it is official as penned by me. Much trust our King has put in me, and I hope I am worthy of its honour.”_

Everyone was rather silent when they realized Hanasian was all together serious in what he had to say, and he went on after a pause. Most everyone had taken the offer of a last round and were quietly sipping away, and Hanasian went on…

_”So as of now we are to be known as the Black Company of Arnor, and we will adopt a form of the banner of Elessar, seven silver stars on a black field, surrounding one rayed silver star based on the Rangers brooch as our standard. The smith here in town is working on them and I’ll hand them out when they are ready.”_

Rin had noticed that that Hanasían wore a rayed star brooch on his cloak.

_”I hoped we would find the rest of our company here before us, those who left from Osgiliath north when we went to Minas Tirith, but it seems we had made better time than they. You may have noted that Videgavia is not with us. He had ridden on east to try and find word of our brethren. I am hopeful he has found them, and will return to us here shortly.

Now, the ride here this day was long and the evening I hope was relaxing. But too much of a good thing can cause much disruption to ones mind and body. We will retire to sleep on the finest of straw beds this night. What lay in store for us tomorrow will keep itself until the morning light. Sleep as long as you wish, and we will all gather here the next day at the noon hour.”_

Hanasían stepped down, and taking a bit of cheese and bread, he ate it and waited for everyone to retire for the night.


_Videgavia and Frea stood at the bar of the Forsaken talking and drinking and eating. It was soon clear to Videgavia that Frea had word for Hanasian from the King. Aragorn had sent runners both north and west to find both parties. The one who went north had managed to catch the party on their slow trek up the east side of the Mistys. He now rode with the rest of Frea’s company. The other sent west to find Hanasian had not yet arrived, and may have fallen to the same renegade orcs they had run across. Apparently there was trouble in the south, but all that the King had gotten word of remained with the two riders. One would be arriving here at the Forsaken the next day. The other it remained unknown. The two stayed up late, and slept only until breakfast. They were up and awaiting the arrival of Folca and the company. They were ready to ride west to Bree as soon as they had a moment to rest and were ready to go. They should arrive back at Bree by nightfall of the next day._

Hanasian slept little that night. Too much on his mind. Feelings for Rin, and the possibility that her lineage was of that suspected by the sons of Elrond, the chill feeling of the night before, and wondering of Videgavia had found the rest of the men. Nothing he could do about that except wait, and he grew restless. He arose and went out to the courtyard to look at the stars and spoke Sindarin to them. He always found it soothing, as if Varda herself listened to him. A shooting star streaked from the northern sky and disappeared south, a hissing sound followed by a pop when it broke apart. Hanasian had the gut feeling he and the company would be again venturing south. But that would remain to be seen. Right now, Bree was where they were, and there they would stay until word called them elsewhere. He sat and watched the sky to the east slowly turn to deep blue, extinguishing the fainter stars before it…


----------



## Elora (Aug 20, 2011)

_"The King's emblem, Rin,"_ Loch mumbled from where he was to sleep, across the room between them. He was snoring soon afterwards. Rin pulled the covers up and stared into the blackness. Beds were supposed to be comfortable things, but she could only gather that was so if you had practice using them. She tried, she really did, and met only with limited success in sleeping. Much of her difficulty she placed at the feet of the moon and that Ranger. If they were seen, then what would the others think of her? It was only dancing, she told herself as Loch's snoring deepened. Rin placed a pillow over her head.

Only dancing, and he was soon all business afterwards. Best not to get carried away with herself. When all was said and done she was nothing more than a penniless thief and he was friends with a King! He had said so himself. Hanasian had shown her charity and kindness and that was all there was to it. Rin sighed heavily into the pillow and closed her eyes. All she could see was him. She tossed, irritable with herself. This way only lay sorrow, and she'd look a fool too, she remonstrated with her wilful self. It took an hour for sleep to come and when it did it was a half starved, flimsy thing. She dreamt of Hanasian, she dreamt of Kings and stars… and then she Dreamt.

She stared at the ash she stood on. Drifts of it rose in a surly, warm wind. It coated everything, shattered rocks and a desolate landscape that drifted resentfully as far as she could see. She was coated in it too, a thick layer that seeped into every pore of her skin. She was leaning against something with all her might. Every muscle in her body strained at the exertion she was applying. She did not want to look at what she had her back against, but nor could she bear not to. She glanced to her left and saw a towering wall of bones. They clacked against each other, as if they were laughing at her attempt to hold them back. Skulls mocked her, some human and others not. Some new and others ancient. A desperate sob was torn from a dried, ash choked throat. Her own throat, she realised and she leant back against the wall with the sick certainty that it would drown her no matter what she did.

She heard a crack and felt the barren ground beneath her booted feet rumble. The wall moved behind her. A skeletal hand crawled over her outstretched arm. The wall was moving, and she couldn't stop it! She wasn't enough! Rin sat up with a broken wail on her lips. She bit down on it before she woke anyone. Dawn had not yet come, but it was not far off. She covered in a thin layer of cold sweat that made her shift stick to her skin. Across the way, Loch snored. Rin climbed out of bed and stood in the chill pre-dawn half light, shivering. Her skin crawled. What did it mean? She considered waking Loch. He was often able to intuit meaning from these Dreams. Odds were, however, that he would still be intoxicated when she woke him. Rin's eyes adjusted to the murky light. Stars were overhead. Her mind was a jumble, swimming. She'd never determine anything meaningful from her Dream at this rate. She needed to clear her mind and she knew only one way to do that.

Rin threw on the other dress. It took her a while to figure out how it was supposed to be worn. Eventually, she figured out that the fitted cream dress with the flared skirt went under the ruby hued tunic. The tunic was heavier, better suited for the early chill, even if the sides of it were open. She laced them as tightly as she could, collected her shoes and picked her way carefully out to the kitchen on bare feet. To her surprise, Anis was already awake and working on breakfast. She clapped one eye on Rin's rumpled appearance and smiled knowingly.

_"Can't sleep, lassie?"_ she asked. Anis had raised and married off three daughters. She knew what she saw when she looked at Rin.

_"No,"_ Rin admitted, sat and put on her shoes. _"I thought I would go for a walk, clear my mind,"_ she added.

Anis nodded, knowing better than to tell Rin that no amount of walking would cure what ailed her. Instead, she passed Rin a shawl, gave her strict instructions to wear it and closed the kitchen door after her. Outside, Rin shivered and pulled the shawl tight around her shoulders. She stared at the ground she stood on. Not ash, she noted with relief, missing the fact that another sat in the inn's courtyard.

Rin recalled from yesterday that the Prancing Pony was not too far from the gate. She needed open ground to stretch herself on. It was in this direction she walked, sleep tousled hair spreading in her wake as she walked. She walked fast, to throw off the chill of the air and her dream. As she warmed, her traitorous mind drifted back to the warmth she had felt beneath the moon. Curse that moon! That way lay pain. She had seen the questions, the hesitation in his face as he had come to the same realisation last night.

Hanasian found that she was utterly wrapped in her own world. He drifted along behind her, cautiously at first. Bree sat next to the Chetwood, and it was one of the few remaining wild places in the North. He told himself that it was not safe for a woman to wander alone and unarmed and it was for this very proper reason that he followed her now.

With dawn so close, the gate was not watched. Rin was able to slip through it without delay. She stood on the other side and drew in a deep breath. Her thoughts were still tangled. She cursed herself under her breath and headed for the trees. Dew covered everything, like a jewelled web that glittered in the half light. She gained the trees and passed between them, pressing deeper. She did not know where she was going. Her mind was elsewhere as her feet wandered on. As she walked deeper into the woods, she let her thoughts take voice. There was no one to hear her here.

_"What does it mean? What does it all mean? I know it means something… Literal or symbolic… Damn it all, I can't think of him now!"_ Rin paused to press her hand and then forehead against the bole of a tree. She needed to focus on that dream, the other dream, not Hanasian. Rin heaved a sigh and then jumped back as the tree literally shuddered beneath her touch. Her heart skidded in her chest and her eyes were wide. She backed away, cautious now. Did the tree move?


----------



## Elora (Aug 20, 2011)

_"I must be losing my mind," _she said out loud.

_"I couldn't agree more,"_ said a man behind her. Rin whirled around to find Hanasian standing in the steadily lifting dawn. The sight of him only made her heart threaten to launch itself right out of her chest for entirely different reasons.

_"This is not a safe place, Rosmarin,"_ he chided her, advancing the final distance. Focus, Rin told herself.

_"That tree moved, Hanasian!"_ Yes, excellent start, confirm you're insane her traitorous self observed. She waited for him to laugh, scoff or run screaming from the mad woman. He did none of these things. He nodded, taking her at her word. Damn the confounding man! Rin took a deep breath and tried to gather herself. What was that word? Oh yes, professional.

_"I take it you could not sleep either," _she said. The concerned healer. Yes, professional. Hanasian shook his head, glanced about warily and then settled his eyes on her again.

_"Perhaps we should talk,"_ he suggested to her. Rin closed her eyes and braced herself.

_"No need, Hanasian. I understand, I truly do,"_ she replied as steadily as she could. She uncurled her fingers from their grip in her skirts.

_"Really? What is it that you understand, Rosmarin," _he said, head cocked to one side.

_"We each have our places in life. You're my commanding officer and a friend to a monarch of two realms, no less. I know,"_ Rin's composure broke a little. She had not anticipated this to be so difficult! _"I know that you have a duty and a reputation to uphold. I will not dishonour it."_ Ah, there is the pain… damn… she'd let herself get too far down that road to avoid it now.

Rin dropped her head lest he see it and doubt her ability to do what was the right thing. He had closed the distance between them. She had but to reach out and she would be able to touch him. She wanted to. The effort to keep her arms by her side made them tremble.

_"And what is your place in life, Rin? You seem to know so much about mine, what of yours?"_

Rin swallowed. Yes, he had to ask, had to be certain, she told herself.

_"I'm nothing… a thief you took pity on and gave the chance to redeem herself," she whispered as dawn's early rays pierced the trees. "I will not throw that in your face. I'll not give you reason to regret it."_

The fierce resolution, a quiet pride, and the unmistakable note of a yearning heart being reined in all turned in her voice. He watched her wrap her arms around herself. Hanasian recalled hesitating before, many years ago. In that decision, he had lost any chance to find out what might have been. Ancient malice in the form of Naiore Dannan had taken Simra from him all too soon. And now, here, would he make the same decision again? The dawn painted her pale hair a delicate rose. It tangled around a face she was hiding from him. He reached and lifted her chin, lifting her face to his.

_"Rosmarin, open your eyes, please?" _He could feel her tremble. He could see that her heart was racing. When she opened her eyes, he could see a formidable determination and a piercing pain and there, a flash of hope that endured despite all of this. Rin had that sensation again of his gazing searching right into her, as they had that very first day. She felt as helpless now, as revealed and vulnerable now, as she had on that rain soaked day.

_"Rosmarin, this will not be easy. We will need to be careful. You are, at least, right in that we both have our duties to uphold and we cannot shirk them. But,"_ Hanasian hesitated, uncertain of how to say this. Ultimately, it was the fading light of hope in her eyes that decided that matter. He said nothing, and instead brought his lips to hers. She stiffened in surprise at first, but did not pull away. Rather, she melted softly, sweetly against him. He felt her hands; those sure, gentle hands of hers tighten against his chest. When he pulled back a long moment later, his heart too was pounding. Rin felt his hands cradle her face.

_"But you will never be nothing to me, Rosmarin,"_ Hanasian said to her. _"I want to do this correctly, for us and for the Company. Do you understand?"_ Her eyes searched his face intently. He could her mind dancing behind them. He could see hope steadily grow.

_"Yes, Hanasian,"_ Rin replied. Then she stood on her toes to kiss him in her own turn. By midday they needed to resume their duty, but that was then and this? This was now. He remembered what his friend had said of meeting the woman that would become his wife. Like straying into a waking dream, his friend had said. Hanasian understood. Yes, he understood.


----------



## Elora (Aug 21, 2011)

Amongst the quiet of the early morn, the dawn ate the stars and the air grew ever colder, but Hanasian and Rin seemed to share an inner warmth.

_"Come, let us go back. We can't let this get the better of our senses."_

  He took her hand and led her back to the inn. Returning the the common room, Anis paused and said,  _"Didn't see you leave sir, but its good to have early risers. Here is some fresh tea for you."_  

A steaming pot of fragrant tea was set on the bar, and two cups followed. Hanasian noted the only other in the common room was the innkeeper tending the fire to help stave off the morning chill.  Hanasian was silent, his mind delving into the feeling he had outside the night before. No such feeling was there this morning. Yet, his senses told him this time in the north would be short-lived.

_  "I think we will be leaving Bree soon."_   He said to Rin, _"I think news and orders ride the winds of the south and east, approaching as we rest here for a time. Later today we will work on securing provision for our ride. If Videgavia finds Frea and his men, I suspect they will be here in a day's time, if not a little more. They will have to rest and re-fit as we must, and depending on the news that arrives with them, I am willing to guess we will set out by this day next week, if not earlier."  _

Rin gulped some tea and it seemed she was not used to it as it may have burned a bit going down. Hanasian smiled at her as she tried to hold back a cough.  

_"Try it in tiny sips when it's hot, Rin. Gulping it is best saved for the last in the cup." _  

She blushed a bit and let out a couple muted coughs and whispered, "I'm sorry, I'm just... *cough* not ..."   

_"Not used to having much food and drink available? Worry not about that any more. There may be times when in the field and rations get short and we scavenge what we can to eat, but here we will be well nourished. You will be paid a sum worthy of a healer, which is a bit more than men-in-arms. However, I am keeping most of your first pay so we can get you outfitted properly.

"The fine dresses that Anis gave you will be worth much, but we will have to get you something a bit more practical for the road. I know a tanner who can set you with a few changes of leathers, both light and heavy. We will go see her today so she can get on to making them. Also, some other clothes that will be both comfortable and concealing. No more old cloaks for you."_

So much had unfolded in mere hours, Rin's mind was hard pressed to keep up. The warmth of time spent with Hanasian held the cold chill of her earlier dream at bay. It was not forgotten, only held back for another time. She was fast learning that opportunities such as the one they had shared in the woods and then back at the inn, were fleeting and rare. She'd not let her dreams steal them from her.  As Hanasian turned to the more practical matters that faced them, Rin started to make a mental list of things she would need if she was going to do this Company justice as its healer. Fine gut, *hook needles, antiseptic, bandages that had been bleached and then boiled, bottles she could decant various things into, bags for drying herbs in, a book to keep proper notes in, pencils to write with, a small very sharp knife, perhaps several as those but hopefully not a saw. Doing an amputation in the field was a horror she hoped to never to have to enterprise. She could gather the rest on the road. She'd just need to keep her eyes peeled for the usual plants that could be gathered, and a supply of various splints. Oh yes, she'd want some of those plaster imbued bandages that go hard once they dry.  The idea that anyone would get paid was a novelty to her. Rin had presumed that service was in return for things like food, horses and the like. But once she started tallying a list of healing supplies in her head, she started to wonder just how far that pay would stretch. Rin had a strong sense that stealing, no matter the reason in this instance, would not be a good idea. How many items of clothing did one person required, she wondered. Perhaps she could negotiate less clothing and more supplies. Rin had to admit that she would feel a great deal more comfortable if she were decently clothed. None of the men had said or done anything inappropriate, but she would need their respect and regard if they were to trust her and let her truly be effective.

Properly sipping the hot tea, some bread and fresh fruit was set out, and Rin eased herself into some. Hanasian buttered a slice and ate it, dipping it in his tea now and again. 

Hanasian asked her as they ate,  _"What do you know of the history of Arnor, the Northern Kingdom?" _  He was guessing not all that much considering, but what sort of education she had gotten as a child he did not rightly know. Unconventional, he guessed, at best.  

_"I know a little, just tales I've heard but very little of the past,"_ she said, seeming to be interested. _"Do tell me of yourself Ranger Hanasian... if you wish to."_   She looked at him while munching some buttered bread.   

_"Maybe a little, since I opened this jar."_ He finished his bread and took a sip of tea, then said, _"I was curious of what you knew, for it was well ingrained in my teaching, both by my mother, and by the elves of Rivendell. Of me, I was born north of here in the abandoned city of Annuminas (pronounced anoo'minnas) many years ago. My father was a Ranger of the Grey Company, and I know he rode with the company when Arathorn, our King Aragorn's father, was slain by an orc arrow in the rough lands of the Weather Hills. Little else has been told to me of him, and all that I have learned of him on my own until recently only has added to the mystery._"

  He gulped down his tea, and poured more from the pot.   

_"My father took my mother and I to Rivendell to dwell there. My mother was with child, my sister Halcwyn, and for reasons unknown to me, my father was not permitted to enter. There he said goodbye to my mother and me, and bowed down to whisper to my unborn sister, and the only memory of him I had was him walking away, turning one last time to gaze at us before disappearing around the bend in the track.

"After a few months in the company of the elves, he was only a distant memory. It was there I grew up learning the history of Arnor, the great Numenorean kingdom in exile that Elendil founded. His sons founded the great southern Numenorean kingdom in Exile, which we know as Gondor. But the years were not kind to my ancestors of the north. Never many, the great war of the Last Alliance brought death and suffering, and the people declined slowly until Annuminas, the city of Elendil was abandoned. The kingdom then ruled from Fornost, a fortress city on the edge of the North Downs.

"There they held their own for awhile until disagreements between the sons of Arnor's tenth king, King Eärendur fractured the kingdom into three. Of the eastern part, Rhuadur, little was recorded, except the Dunedain soon fled or were killed fighting for their homes against the wild hillmen of the mountains north. Of the southern part, Cardolan, more is known but its end came in a shroud of mystery. It is said the last Prince of Cardolan was slain in a war with Angmar and Rhuadur near Amon Sul, Weathertop as its ruins have come to be known. The remaining people were scattered and lived mostly to the west and the south, but plague soon wiped them out and they became only memory to most."   _

He paused and watched Rin's face. There seemed to be a stir at the mention of this part, but it was obvious that she had no clue about the tales of the elves. Still... the likeness of features, the difference between she and her brother Loch, and her untaught natural abilities in healing and herbal knowledge pointed at the possibility that she was, at least in part, royal and of Dunedain lineage, though not of the same line as that of his chief. Cardolan, he wondered? The mysteries of the words of the sons of Elrond back some years came to mind. He would keep it in mind, and would watch carefully. Sipping more tea and noticing that Rin was listening to him carry on and not growing bored, thought he should continue.


----------



## Elora (Aug 21, 2011)

_"The other part, Arthedain remained long and strove against Angmar and the Hillmen for centuries in a long and slow defeat. The end came quickly though when Fornost was overrun and sacked, and though Gondor came with a great army in ships to the north, it was too late for the last king. Though the witch king was defeated, his work was done, destroying for the most part the northern kingdom. Only the sons of Arvedui, the last king carry on in the shadows, waging war against the evil that wrought destruction on the west. It is amongst them the line of Elendil survived, and I, Hanasian of mixed blood, had the privilege to ride far on dark roads to battle beside him when he was our Chieftain."_

  He paused and fell into thought. It was interrupted by Rin asking,   _"You mention an unborn sister. What happened to her? And what of mixed blood?" _  

Hanasian looked at her and said,   _"My sister is alive and well, living in the west of Rohan where my mother's people had dwelt for many years. So much like our mother Halcwyn is, with a touch of our father Halasian. It is said I am so much like my father, with enough of my mother to keep me sane and steady. We had an older brother too, Hayna. I didn't know him until we met at last during the war in Lebennin. Too short was our time together, for he was slain in Pelargir by an arrow from a Corsair ship when we attacked with the dead."  _

She seemed saddened by it, but knew much more of the man who had kissed her.*Rin was more than content to listen to Hanasian. She soaked him up, still tingling with surprise and then thrumming of her heart that had awoken with the dawn. Hanasian was generous with her, she knew. He told her so much of himself, unfolding his life piece by piece. It was a handsome gift and she had such little to offer in her own turn. She learnt of his family and genuinely felt his sorrow for the loss of his loved ones.

She could not begin to imagine not knowing Loch, or of losing him. She learned of the northern realm, a sweeping history that staggered the mind. So much war, so much sorrow, that her own trials seemed so very small against. Entire realms lost and only one remained, one that Hanasian was so deeply part of. And yes, he spent time with Elves. Elves! She'd never seen one, but the tales she had heard! It occurred to her that she must seem so terribly rustic, unschooled and wild in comparison to all he had seen, met and done. She couldn't even handle tea properly.

_"I think you will make a fine Annalist,"_ she told Hanasian when he stopped speaking of his family and his history. She wanted to ask him more, but the company had started to emerge. No time to ask of his own doings in a war so cataclysmic that it had ended an Age. She needed to get to a library, she concluded. Yes, a library where she could better inform herself on such matters and one day hold an intelligent conversation on these topics with the man who sat with her.

  Voices came in with some banter, it was Wulgof, Molguv, and Khule. They started making remarks about some wager, and Hanasian raised his voice at them, Rin didn't hear clearly what they were talking about. However, upon sighting Hanasian and Rin sitting in the common room, Wulgof seemed particularly interested. Molguv and Khule looked positively devious. She'd wasn't sure she wanted to know why that was. Loch was the last to materialise and he looked distinctly green around the gills when he did. However that did not stop him from making the most of a hot, cooked breakfast.

_  "Knock it off. Is everyone coming down? I have some serious news to tell, and it will not wait."  _

They quieted quickly for they knew when Hanasian was serious into company business.

  _"Listen up! As it turns out, we don't have that much time to rest and relax here. We will get ready to ride a long road, and so I need everyone to secure provision for such. We will have a fresh horse for packing, and once we're set, we'll then relax and wait for our comrades. I'm suspecting they will be here within a day, and they will have to rest and provision, so any extras you happen to get a deal on, get for their sake.

"Loch, you and Rin will accompany me and we'll get you fitted proper. Now, Anis has been working hard to get some hearty breakfast to serve, and I believe it's ready, so have a seat in the private dining room, and you will be served as much as you like."_  

Anis had been busy, as had the innkeeper. The company staying there represented a fair sum of money for them, and they worked to please and hoped too much wouldn't get broken up. As they entered the room, the table was set out with a feast of braised pig, bacon, sausages, Anis's own Cat-tail flour pancakes, honey, bread, fruit, jam, .... there was plenty to eat. They all set in. Rin hoped Loch could keep it down once the afternoon's work began. The innkeeper stuck his head in and waved to Hanasian in desperation. Hanasian took some sausages and went toward the door.

_  "You not joining us Cap?"_   Wulgof said with his mouth full.   

_"In a moment, I have to see what Butterbar wants."_


----------



## Elora (Aug 21, 2011)

He left the room and Mr Butterbar said,   _"A bedraggled rider from foreign lands just arrived at the city west-gate. Says he's from Gondor with urgent messages for you. He then fell off his horse. So the gatekeeper carried him in and lay him in the guardhouse, and sent word here. Not sure what is wrong with him, but the hobbit Goatleaf, who is on morning watch, thinks he's just exhausted."_

Hanasian wasted no time, munching a sausage, he headed out the door. It was at that point that* Loch turned to his sister with a question.  _"You were up early this morning, Rin. Couldn't sleep?"_ 

Wulgof, Khule and Molguv all seemed to lean in a bit closer. Rin shot them a queer look before she answered.  

_"No, what with your snoring and all. I gave up and went for a walk instead,"_ she replied.  

_"I bet,"_ Wulgof said.   

_"What's that supposed to mean,"_ she demanded. Molguv's grin widened at that and he switched allegiances.  

_"Yeah, tell her what it means,"_ the Haradian said.   

_"I don't think that is a good idea,"_ Berlas said and earned himself a long, steadily heating blue glare that threatened to penetrate several of the upper layers of his skin by way of thanks.  

_"Just leave it, Wulgof,"_ Khule said.   

_"You better not be picking on my sister,"_ Loch rumbled around a piece of pork large enough to shelter a hobbit family. _"That's my privilege."  _

_"Leave it Loch,"_ Rin said, letting the matter drop. Talk around the table turned down a different road and Rin was content to let it go. Her mind was busy with other things.

Hanasian was at the gate quickly. The man was well worn from the road, and his horse was the same. They had put on some hard miles quickly with little rest. He was awake and sitting up, drinking water like it was mead. 

He asked,*_"You are Hanasian?" 

  "Yes, I am. I'm told you have word from the King?"_   He flashed his brooch to show the man he was who he says he was, and he dug in a satchel for some parchments with the King's seal.

  _"I had hoped to catch you sooner, but the road was hard, and I was held up in Tharbad for a day or so. I am to give you word that your men are healing and will be going to Minas Tirith on the next wagon. They are likely en-route by now."_   

Hanasian looked somewhat surprised, _  "Minas Tirith? Why? I thought they would come north once able." 

  "It will make more sense after you read this..."_   He handed Hanasian one of the parchments. Opening it, he read it and not a sign was given away by his face. Finishing, he rolled it up and put it inside his vest.  

_"So my gut feeling was not too far off,"_ he said more to himself. _"So what else do you have for me?"_   He handed over the other parchments. Hanasian would wait to read them. 

He told the gatekeeper and the watch halfling,_  "This man is a messenger of the King. See to it that he and his horse get the utmost care. You sir..."_  He looked at the messenger... _  "Darian of Befalas,"_ he broke in. _  "... Darian of Befalas, try and rest here a bit and when you are able, join our company at the Prancing Pony. I think some of this news will be better received coming from you."  

"Hanasian.."_   Darian called out, Hanasian turned outside the guardhouse and looked back in.   _"Another of my brethren, my little brother actually, is also a King's messenger. He set out earlier with messages to catch Frea and Folca's party. Has there been any word from them?"  _Hanasian only shook his head, saying, _"We will talk more of that when you join us." _  

Hanasian walked back to the Prancing Pony, letting the early morning sun warm him. It was going to be a warm sunny day weather-wise, if it isn't with the news he had. He stowed the other parchments in his vest with the first one and vane strolling back in to the Inn and to their dining room.  

Seeing Loch sneakily stashing a slab of pork in a cloth, Hanasian said, _"Whoa boy! This is for eating, not provisioning. Eat what you have taken, and there will be more for us, properly cured, to take."_  Loch flushed at being spotted. Sometime old habits are hard to break when one has been going so long with little. Hanasian picked at some bacon and lay some on some buttered bread. Slices of tomato and lettuce and cheese accompanied it, and he stood and ate it. Breakfast this morning was good.*It was toward the end when Darian arrived, and he too set into cleaning up what was left.


----------



## Elora (Aug 21, 2011)

After all were filled to their satisfaction, Hanasian called them all to the parlour where they could talk privately. Loch didn't entirely abandon the pork he was planning on setting aside for later. Rather, he followed the Company to the parlour still gnawing on it. Rin shook her head and sat. She'd still not untangled her hair and it was only then that the earlier innuendo dawned upon her. Rin started to furiously pull her fingers through the pale lengths of her hair. She was relieved to find she hadn't brought back any leaves with her.

_  "You'll have to be more careful,"_ Berlas said quietly and her cheeks heated. 

  _"But I really did go for a walk,"_ she replied, fingers moving fast as she untangled her hair. Hanasian called for quiet and she complied. Berlas shot her a sympathetic smile and turned his attention to the forthcoming announcement. They all gathered in there, and after getting everyone quiet, he introduced Darian the King's Messenger, handing the first parchment back to him to read.

~ ~ ~ 

  The morning was well lighted when Videgavia and Frea awoke at the Forsaken. They had managed to find some food there and were eating when the sound of horse footfall could be heard. The two went out into the early sun to see a party of five ride up.  "Hail and well met brethren!" Videgavia called out, and they stopped, dismounted and led their horses to the water trough. Stretching to work the muscles some, they looked tired.
But Folca said,"We rested little in the wild, and one of our horses has come up lame. Yet we should make our way to Bree with the utmost speed. We will rest here until that shadow of the inn has retreated across the road."  "I agree brother, for Hanasian and the rest of the company await us there, and we have news that must get through. Our messenger Darlios tells us his brother set out in pursuit of Hanasian's party, but we have no way of knowing if they have met. Come inside, there is warm tea and some bread to be had."  They quickly ate and drank, and after giving the horses some grazing time in the tall spring grass by the road, they set out for Bree. Hoping to make it by nightfall, it would be another day of hard riding.

~ ~ ~

Hanasian took a moment to read a small scroll while the messenger got ready to read.

  _To my old friend Hanasian,   It is with greatest sorrow that I again call your service and the service of your company in an hour of need. I only got word of developments in the far south shortly after you left, and hoped Darian would catch you before too long. Nonetheless, I trust you will join us as soon as time permits.  Your friend, Aragorn_   

Even after becoming High King he still talks as though a common Ranger. Hanasian shook his head as Darian began to read.  

_"To The Black Company of the East, you should no doubt be renamed as the Company of Arnor by now, and it is my hope to meet each of you when we come together. Your service has been exemplary and I have no doubt you will be here as quick as you can.  "The situation is such that Harad has been attacked in force by renegade tribes of the far south. I know you had been there in recent years and had subdued their raids, but it seems they only reserved themselves for a massive attack. Old tribal hatreds combined with evil leadership from some who served in the army of Mordor has brought us to a crisis. The Haradian frontier guards have been overrun, and what men we have there are fighting a valiant rear guard delaying action. We don't know how long they will be able to hold back the onslaught.  

"So with your service, you will join all who I muster to ride south to put an end to the troubles once and for all. Even now as I write, armies of Gondor are setting sail to Umbar to reinforce our line. Prince Elfwine is riding forth with his mounted forces, and our mounted army is readying to ride. I think it will be sufficient to hold, and maybe gain back the initiative. We just have to get there first. Your mission is such…"  Darian paused to clear his throat. Hanasian looked out the door to make sure nobody was nearby, and he continued…  "Your mission is such. You are to proceed west with speed to the old Elven Havens. I have provided a writ of passage that will allow you to cross the Shire, for any other way would cost much valuable time. A ship will be waiting there to take you, your horses, and any provisions you will need, and will be well provisioned for the journey. You will make your way south directly toward Umbar, or if the seas and winds are favourable, to Pelargir to meet us. I am hoping this will be the case, for details of your specific mission will be given to you then. Should you not have favourable conditions, then open the parchment with the blue seal when you are three days out from Umbar. May the Valar be with you." _


----------



## Elora (Aug 21, 2011)

Hanasian looked at the blue seal on one of the parchments and wondered what it was. He guessed the gold seal was the writ of passage and will be given to the Thain of the Shire. Menfolk had been forbidden to enter the Shire since the war, when some of the renegade men of the wizard Saruman had made a good deal of trouble. They would be allowed to enter, and they will have to make haste through to the Tower Hills while there. 

He said,   _"I thank thee Darian for your service. You are welcome to stay with us until we return to Gondor. As for the rest of you, its best we be ready when our friends arrive, for we will have to make haste west."_  

Everyone knew what to do. Loch and Rin waited as the others scattered. Hanasian interrupted Molguv as he was leaving.  _"My friend, you will have to recall all knowledge of the south again. And it looks like you wont freeze up here in the north this coming winter."_

  Molguv grunted and left, clearly perturbed by new violence in his home. Hanasian waved Loch and Rin out and they too left the Inn. _  "We'll get you two fitted for a decent Black Company uniform, which is black leathers. An extra pair of boots and some cloaks. In your cases, two pair of boots since you two have none. We will go have the clothes fitted first, then I want you Rin to acquire whatever you need for matters of healing, sickness, and battle wounds. Also, later, Molguv will fill you in on some of the illnesses that had beset us when we were in the far south the last time. There are things we can take that will help alleviate symptoms, but we couldn't get when we were already down there. As for weapons, I think I can resolve that easily enough."_

  Coming to the tannery, Mrs Bea took Rin aside and started measuring. Hanasian gave her instruction to make one set heavy, and one set light. Loch did the same with Mr Bea. Hanasian collected the boots he had made the last time he was there, but left before they were finished. Gladly, they still fit perfectly.  Khule and Wulgof were buying up all the dried meats and fruits they could find. It wasn't the right time of year for the fruits, but they knew they had to have it to compliment the meats when on the road. They would of course pack fresh but they would not last. Wulgof was hoping they would be able to buy some beer from the Shirefolk, remembering how good it was when Saruman was procuring it. By the time the shadows stretched out from the westering sun, a fair stock was gathered, and they started to filter back to the Inn.

Loch was an owner of a fair blade, said to have been freed from one of the Barrows to the west. An ornate Arnorian vintage, it was well made and would serve well. Rin had procured a collection of things, and a leather bag to carry most of it in from the tanner just by merely smiling prettily. Hanasian thought the day went well, and hoped that their comrades would arrive from the east soon.

~ ~ ~

  The company detachment set out from the Forsaken before noon, and with the speed their tired horses could safely make, knew they would arrive near the midnight hour. Hopefully Hanasian will have sent word to the South Gate to expect their arrival.
~ ~ ~

_"Hey, Rin, what're you doing?"_   Rin glanced up at her brother's question. She set down her pencil and closed the book. She had set up a page for each member, re-organised supplies and re-wrapped bandages so that it all fit properly into the bag she had obtained. She'd also jotted down several notes from her discussion with Molguv. Different conditions, most of then related to insects, moisture and heat, his suggestions for remedies and descriptions of several plants known to be effective filled pages already.

  _"Preparations, Loch. How about you?"_ she asked. He sat beside her and grinned at her.

  _"I was just thinking how we've never seen the sea before Rin, and soon we'll be sailing on it. And Elves too…. There's Elves at the *Havens. And the king wants to meet us! Imagine that!"  _

Rin couldn't help but share some of his excitement, but she was inwardly checking to see that she had what she needed should anyone experience sea sickness. Dehydration could kill a man, a strong man in the prime of his health.

  _"Mmmmm, imagine, Loch. Do you think we'll be ready when we get there? It sounds big, this thing. Bigger than Tharbad and this time against men, not orcs."_ Her question was serious, and it certainly sobered Loch.

  _"I'm not sure how someone gets ready for something like that, Rin. I think that there'll be more training and all we can do is our best," _he replied, voice thoughtful and then he glanced at her.   _"How come you really couldn't sleep,"_ he asked her. Rin glanced around the parlour. Everyone was off somewhere else.

  _"I had a Dream, Loch,"_ she said. Loch's eyes widened. He lowered his head towards hers and she told quietly him what she had seen.  

_"Hmmmm, you think it's about this, don't you,"_ he asked a moment later. Rin nodded and sighed.  

_"I think it was Loch. I can find no other way to make sense of it,"_ she replied heavily. Loch clasped his hands atop the table and thought about it for a while longer.

  _"Well, there's no knowing for certain. But it could just be something simpler. Rin, Company Healer. You're standing face to face with death. If you fail, people will blame you. You have to know that you will fail to win sometimes. Maybe the dream was about understanding that."_ Rin breathed a measure of some relief. That was far better tidings than certain doom and disaster. Loch was good at these things. She hadn't even considered that.  

_"You're probably right. Thanks, Loch,"_ she said, grateful. Loch got to his feet.  

_"You think too much, Rin. You always do. I'm going to get some training in before dark."  

"Don't forget to move your feet," _she called after him.

  _"Yeah, I know! Dancing!" _Loch didn't let the gentle jibe slow him down. He headed out of the parlour, nodding at Hanasian as they passed in the hall. Hanasian watched the man head out and then looked down at what he was carrying. He'd not yet unwrapped it. He had the argument in his head again.

The sword was not cursed. The one it had been made for was another matter, but the sword was one the finest works of one of the finest Elven Smiths known in mortal lands: Celebrimbor. Hanasian resumed his path and located Rin in the parlour. She was staring off into nowhere, clearly thinking about something with that ever busy mind of hers. Hanasian cleared his throat and her smile warmed her eyes in response.  Rin got to her feet as Hanasian lifted out the wrapped bundle he was carrying. She stepped forward, curious, and took it from his hands at his bidding. She unwrapped it to reveal a sword. It was, in a word, extraordinary. It was very different to the blades that the other's carried. It was finer, smaller, and slightly and ever so delicately curved. Even the pommel seemed perfectly fitted to the smaller hands of a woman. It still did sit any easier with Hanasian to see Rin lift that sword.  

_"We'll unlikely have enough time to have a sword properly weighted for you made, Rosmarin, and they are not in ready supply,"_ he said.  

_"I never thought I would say this about a sword, but it is beautiful," _she said. Rin looked from the sword back to Hanasian. He seemed quite torn.  

_"Who did it belong to,"_ she asked.


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2011)

_"An Elven woman,"_ Hanasian replied, unwilling to invoke that particular name. 

  _"What happened to her," _Rin asked, curiosity roused. 

  _"She died,"_ he said tersely. That brought her questions to an end.   

_"It's a fate I would like you to avoid for as long as possible. We will need to commence your training as soon as we can, Rin."_   Rin blinked, looking down at the sword in her hands and back to Hanasian. 

  _"Now?"_ she asked. Hanasian nodded and together they walked out of the inn and around to the side of the building. Loch was there already, working with Khule. At a safe distance, Molguv and Wulgof were watching and calling out correction. All of that activity ceased as they noted the arrival of Hanasian and Rin. Hanasian paid them no heed and instead issued Rin with a stream of rapid instructions about stance and how best to grip the pommel. When Hanasian turned to face Rin, she was in the position he'd told her to adopt and she was holding the sword correctly. However, she'd not been able to unsheathe the sword. She stared at it, and then at him. Hanasian raised a single brow at her. 

 _"Hey, healer! The pointy end only works if you take the cover off!"_ Molguv's chortle was the chorus to Wulgof's comment. Rin sighed heavily and unsheathed the sword. Hanasian drew his own, a fine blade of Westernesse with a blue stone embedded in it's pommel.

_  "I'll look past that, Rin. How much of Loch's training have you been watching?"   

"Some of it,"_ she said. Loch and Khule had ceased training and had joined the other two audience members.

  _"We'll start slow then, defensive blocks. I want two low, three hight, then four low. Understand?"_ Rin nodded uncertainly.  

_"This should be good,"_ Khule said, settling back against the side of the inn. As he had said, they did start slow. However, as per the previous night, tempo picked up. Rin did not have Loch's height, strength or reach. Nor did she have his desire to become a warrior. However, she once again proved that she was agile. More than that, remarkably fleet footed. She was also a rapid learner.

_  "You know something,"_ Molguv said. Wulgof shook his head.   _"Yeah, I know, I know. She's not that bad, and the cap ain't exactly taking it easy on her,"_ said Wulgof.

  Hanasian called out another combination. Rin clenched her jaw against the ache of her ribs and set to it with bloody minded determination. She was not going to ask for quarter. She'd get none on the field and she had an audience here just waiting for her to pull some sort of stunt. She knew it by force of sheer instinct. The weight of the sword she carried dragged at her ribs and she had to watch her skirts too, but she was not going to give up.  

_"You know what else? I think we should cancel that wager," _Khule said. 

  _"But it's a sure thing,"_ Wulgof protested. 

  _"What is,"_ Loch asked, looking at each in turn for an answer.   

_"If you can't tell him, then it's not right,"_ Molguv observed. Wulgof grunted at that observation. It really was a sure thing. He'd seen them under the moon… and Hanasian's hand had rested so familiarly on her back when they'd come back in. Not to mention the past week. It had been written all over the both of them. Hanasian's reaction to her when she had been injured spoke volumes. Still, the Haradian had a point. It wasn't right if they had to keep it from a member of their company and it was likely at the expense of another. Nor would the captain be happy about it. They were headed to war. They didn't need division.  

_"I'll let it go, hand back the money tonight,"_ Wulgof said.

Wulgof had a point, Hanasian realised. She would need time to work on most of this. Still, she would likely find a need in times coming, so he didn't relent even when she seemed frustrated or concerned with other things. She was a healer after all, not a killer. But in the heat of battle, those you are fighting usually don't take the time to see if you are a serious threat. Hanasian hoped she would do well and hold her own when the steel was pushed to the grindstone.  The old hands... well, what he considered old hands these days. Men who had been in more than a few scrapes with him in the past several years... were talking over soldier secrets and Loch was doing his best to try and figure out what was on with them, to no avail. Spirits were high, even though they all knew that they were to be soon off on a company adventure.  The evening came and they had gathered at their table in the Prancing Pony, and the food was prime and little was left. Loch and Rin seemed to have that hungry gut that still wondered if the meal in front of them would be their last for some time, and so made the most of it. Hanasian was glad to see that since talking about the upcoming mission, the consumption of ale had lessened and the eating increased. Even the old hands knew that food of this quality would be hard to come by for the most part. Not on the road, or a ship, and who knows what will be found in Gondor's southern reaches. Yes, it was a good thing to see everyone working well together and getting their fill. This time will too soon be a fond memory that happened once in their lives in a far away place from where they are remembering it.  Hanasian didn't join them this night. 

Instead, he found a quiet place in his room and wrote in his journal. He also penned a letter that he would leave with the innkeeper to be sent to his sister in Rohan.

_Beloved sister Halcwyn, 

I write to you in the comfort of the Inn of the Prancing Pony in Bree. It has been too many years since I have been able to visit you. Events conspired in recent days that had me ride direct to Tharbad, then to the north. Though my hope was that I would be able to see you on my return, it will not be. So until I am able, I hope this finds you well.

I am as good as can be. I stay busy doing the King's deeds of which I will not speak of until I see you. Know that though we have spent little time of our lives together, the innocent days of our youth playing in Rivendell remain the fondest of memories for me. That magical feeling we had among the elves then seemed so fleeting. Yet I have to tell you that I have felt it again. Yes, I have met a girl. I'm not sure what our relationship is outside if the fact I am her commanding officer, but we have shared some moments that to me seemed magical, even if they too were fleeting. Her name is Rosmarin, and I have to say I haven't met anyone quite like her. I walk the thread from tree to tree with this, and do not want to ruin lives or cause any grief, but I cannot deny my gut. I hope to tell more the next time I write. May the Vala be watching over you, and you have a blessed life.

Love, your brother Hanasian_

He set down his quill, let the inks dry, and carefully rolled the parchment before going out to join the others.  

_"Hey Cap! Good to see you come down to join us grunts!"_   Khule called out, followed by agreeing murmurs and laughs.   

_"I had to come see if you were staying in line. Didn't have to worry about any serious arguments between you and Videgavia this night. Darian, good to see you settling in with our company banter."_   He smiled and Rin smiled back. She got up and went to the bar, and Hanasian said,   _"We hope the rest of the company arrives soon. Don't get too hammered, for we'll be having a company moot as soon as they get here. They will be tired."_

  He turned and started for the door, saying, _"I'm going to head out and see if there has been any activity at the gates."  _


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2011)

Most knew that Rin would join him, and surely, not long after he went out the door, she did also. A few coins exchanged hands, but it seemed the odds weren't running as high as earlier.  

Outside, the cool breeze of the night felt good after the warm day. Rin came out the door to find Hanasian leaning against the post watching a dog walk down the other side of the street. He turned to her as the door closed,*_"Hello Rin. Would you like to accompany me on a walk to the South Gate? That will be where our company will be coming in, and I would rather meet them there."

  "You know I would love to,"_ she said as she took his hand and they set out. The walk was not quite a mile, and it seemed to be the shabbier side of town, but it was well worth the walk, for as they arrived at the guardhouse, the gatekeeper was just letting in the company.

  _"Hail and well met!" _*Hanasian said to Videgavia, Frea, and Folca. The latter two, along with the other men, looked worse for wear from too many hard miles on the road.  

_"Ride through to the Prancing Pony and rest. We'll walk back, and by the time we arrive you should be well into your first ale."_   Greetings were quiet, and everyone who set out was there. But Hanasian noticed that Mecarnil watched Rin from the side of his eye. He only saw her by the flickering light of the gate torches. He was tired, hungry, thirsty and aching. It had been a long road. Still the sight of the woman's face had Mecarnil convinced that a ghost from twenty seven years ago had returned to haunt him. It was Verawyn, and though she had died to a Dunlending arrow in the southern reaches of that land, she stood as vibrant as ever beside Mecarnil's captain. The sight of her raised the hair on the back of his neck and forearms. His hand went of its own bidding to a well worn pouch he had carried since the unmitigated disaster brought on by Verawyn's proud and ambitious husband, Bereth. Through the leather, Mecarnil could feel the outline of vellum and a mithril ring. The ring was beautiful, shaped into Cardolan's rose with a sapphire at its heart. The feel of it steadied Menarnil and he gathered enough of his wits to flash Hanasian an urgent request.
A few finger movements told Hanasian that he was curious about the woman at his side. That would have to wait for a moment when the two could talk. Right now, Hanasian hoped to have a relaxing walk with Rin back to the inn.

Frea kicked his mount forward at Hanasian's instruction and Menarnil had to content himself to wait. What would a few more hours or days be when compared to twenty seven years, he mused. He turned once to study the woman again. The very image of Verawyn. Another name, this one belonging to an infant he had last seen as her mother carried her into a barn on a desperate night. Not a ghost, but rather Verawyn's daughter Erían, now the uncrowned queen Cardolan and owner of the items he had carried all these years.  

_"Yet more men,"_ Rin mused as she watched them ride towards the Pony.

  _"That's all of them,"_ Hanasian replied. This time, it was his hand that sought her own. He laced his fingers through hers and they fell into step on the walk back to the inn. Neither was in any hurry. Hanasian used the opportunity to query Rin on her own past. He trod lightly around the events that had forced her from her home and rather asked of what she recalled of her parents.

  _"Sensations rather than memories for the most part,"_ she replied. A chill in the night made her shiver slightly. Hanasian's arm rose to wrap around her shoulders and pull her closer for warmth. It certainly made her warm. Her arm settled around his waist.  

_"Tell me of them, if you will,"_ he prompted her. Rin looked up at him. The moon lit his face and played havoc with her heart once again. She had expected to see patience and tolerance. Instead, she saw genuine interest. That surprised her.

  _"I remember the sound of my mother's laughter… and songs. She liked to sing. My father told stories. It would make the nights warmer in winter. I remember how my father would smell after he came in from the harvest: earth and hay and of the sun. He was always chasing me out of the barn. I loved that place. So much to explore."_

  Rin fell silent again, caught in the recollections. Hanasian felt her rest her head against his shoulder a moment, thinking before she pressed on. The scent of her hair drifted past him._  "Sometimes I worry that I will lose even that. I have already forgotten their faces. I know they are simple things, these memories. Nothing glorious, no battles or Elves. But they are all I have, aside from Loch."  _

Hanasian could hear the wistful note in her voice. He stopped walking and turned to press a soft kiss to her forehead.  _"You cannot lose what is part of you,"_ he assured her, before he kissed her lips. 

She studied him by light of moon and then nodded. They resumed their slow walk towards the Prancing Pony, slowing inexorably as they neared their destination. Hanasian asked Rin next of her discovery of her healing skills. She unfolded the frightening experience she had as a nine year old girl with Loch during a particularly harsh winter in northern Rohan.

  _"I was convinced he was going to die. I have never seen him so ill. He was on his last legs. I don't how I knew, but I knew that he'd not survive the day if I did not do something. It…was as though a door I did not know was there opened. I was clumsy, but somehow we made it through. Once I taught myself how to read and write, I was able to learn the various techniques along the way. Loch gave me plenty of practical opportunities, as did those unable to afford to pay a healer. There are many such people, and Loch's adventurous reckless spirit provided well for a healer learning her trade."_

  The buzz of the inn was clearly discernible now.  

_"We're here,_" Hanasian observed. Rin thought it gone entirely too rapidly. She glanced up at him and found herself quickly whisked to the privacy afforded by the wall of the stables. The warmth that unfurled earlier in the day under dawn's embrace reignited.

While Hanasian and Rin made the most of available time, Mecarnil and his companions were soon at the Prancing Pony. They'd thrown down in whatever spare room was left, avoiding the dining room because as a general rule it was not a good idea to sleep where you ate. Loch was more than happy to bunk with his fellow soldiers. He was not so sure about his sister though. Khule elected to deposit her belongings and bedding in the only room left in the original wing of the inn: Hanasian's. That took all of five minutes and soon the reunited company settled in to catch up on the gossip.  

_"Who's the greenie,"_ Frea asked, indicating Loch with a toss of his head.  

_"One of the new recruits. Scout, hunter"_ Khule replied, _"And shaping up to be a passable swordsman."_  

Loch snorted at the damning faint praise of Khule's assessment.  _"I'm better than my sister,"_ he objected.

  _"Is that the woman we saw at the gate with the Cap?"_ Folca asked. Wulgof nodded confirmation.  

_"Aye, and the only reason you're better is that you've had a week's more practice,"_ the Dunlending baited Loch with a provocative grin.  

_"A woman soldier…"_ Mecarnil observed, _"But not unheard of."  

"Healer… natural born, and don't let her catch you calling her a soldier,"_ Videgavia clarified. Frea and Folca nodded their understanding. So this was the woman Videgavia had mentioned back at the Forsaken.  

_"How'd we pick up these two,"_ Mecarnil asked. Wulgof was only too happy to outline the tale of the robbery at Tharbad and all that had unfolded since. He brought the tale to a speedy close as Hanasian and Rin walked into the common room. Both seemed… lively and once again, Hanasian had that familiar hand against her back, steering the woman through the tables and ensuring no reaching hands helped themselves on their way through.


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2011)

_"… and under no circumstances give her your knife,"_ Wulgof finished. 

Rin opened her mouth to inquire further but Hanasian forestalled the inevitable argument by intervening first.  

_"Lodgings," _he began.

  _"Arranged, cap… though we weren't sure what to do about Rin here,"_ Khule advised, nodding his head politely in her direction. After his comment of a few days ago, he had been the very soul of decorum with respect to the company healer particularly whilst in the hearing of her brother.

  _"I can sleep anywhere really,"_ Rin replied and Folca choked on his ale.  

_"I bet,"_ Wulgof quipped. Rin's eyes dangerously narrowed, which produced and anticipatory chuckle from Molguv.  

_"This should be good,"_ the Haradian announced, rubbing his hands together. Loch leant back to ensure he stayed out of the way of his sister's response.

  _"I see now why you wouldn't want to give her a knife,"_ Frea observed.  

_"Appropriate arrangements will be made," _Hanasian said, intervening for a second time. He steered the company to the private dining room and quickly had the recently returned members of the group brought up to speed on their new mission and deployment.   Mecarnil found his attention dragged to this new duty but soon returned his thoughts to the one that had been his nearly thirty years prior. Mecarnil watched carefully indeed for the remainder of the night. Verawyn's daughter, with her father's strong will moderated by her mother's temperance. Bereth had been a strong man, but not a likeable one. His daughter was every inch as stubborn as Bereth. However she lacked his proud and imperious inclination and she was certainly not as cold as her father had been. As it turned out, the suitable arrangements made it exceptionally difficult for Mecarnil to obtain private time with Hanasian. The lack of space resulted in Rin bunking in the captain's room, with the door open - mostly.

The preparations associated with their deployment along with the training required of both recruits kept people busy. The final provisions, repairs, maintenance, weaponry and outfitting all occurred from dawn to dusk. Most free time, what little there was of it, saw Hanasian and Rin in each other's company and the bond between the two flourished as those around them had expected.

  On the occasions Mecarnil managed to get Hanasian on his own, Mecarnil was only able to discover snippets of information regarding the backgrounds of their two newest recruits. He tried, unsuccessfully, to obtain details from Loch. The man proved highly intractable when it came to talking of his home. Rin, his supposed sister, seemed cautious of him. She was polite, but reserved in her answers.   Mecarnil was an observant, perceptive man and it was open knowledge that the relationship between his captain and their healer was deeper than a professional one. Nothing improper occurred and neither were negligent in their duties. It was simply there in how they were with each other. Mecarnil was reasonably certain that somehow, beyond all odds, his captain had at last located the uncrowned queen of Cardolan and recruited her. How he was going to tell his captain that he was courting a queen was a matter Mecarnil had yet to resolve.

Blades sharpened, supplies stored, attire repaired and new aquired, meat smoked and wrapped, fruit dried and wrapped, fresh fruit stored away. They were putting a burden on the local supply and prices showed that. Still the men and halflings that ran businesses there appreciated the commerce. Khule and Molgov seemed to have some venture they were planning on, trying to profit on the locals, but usually it turned out it backfired. They thought the Bree Hill dark was a fine drop, but they would be sorry to discover the keg they stowed away would bring less in Hobbiton than what they were charged for it. Hanasian removed it and gave it to some hobbit hands that helped them, and used the space to stow more dried meat. They would thank him soon enough.   It wasn't until the night before they were to leave Bree that they again sat and celebrated some, having prepared as best as they could for their months ahead. The brother messengers got a bit more comfortable with the company, and the other company members bought them both several hop-strong ales to try and squeeze any further news from them. All they gleaned was bits about the goings on in Minas Tirith, some King's palace gossip that was likely mostly half-truths, and the complete description of a certain woman bar maid at the White Tree Inn just inside the gates of Minas Tirith. It seemed the two brothers both fancied her at different times, and and hinted that they may have shared her on more than one occasion. This of course got the attention of Wulgof, Mulgov, and Khule. Frea and Folca chuckled but remained silent, eyeing each other with a knowing glance of something similar taking place at the Meduseld Mead Hall. They knew to keep their mouths shut with this crowd though. The King's messengers did not. Loch grinned and chuckled to fit in, but was puzzling out what it all meant.

The evening grew late, and Hanasian finally banged a tankard on the table to get everyone quiet. 

  _"Ok men... and lady. If you got em, smoke em. Its come to my attention that some of you from the south and east have discovered the joys of the local ale and smoking pipeweed. You have also taken up much space with kegs of the stuff. I suggest you smoke some of the good stuff, and get rid of the average stuff. We'll be getting a good supply from the Halflings to carry us through into our journey to the south. Word has gotten out there in the Shire that we were coming so some are looking to supply us. Their pipeweed, and beer, is leagues better than what you get here in Bree, so I myself will be stocking up there.   "Now, we have some business to tend to that has gone unaddressed since our arrival in Bree. With our losses in Tharbad, it has come to my attention that we have no stendardbearer. Both our standardbearer and his 2nd fell. Videgavia took it from Tharbad, and agreed to take it on, but I need a volunteer to be his second...." 

  "I'll do it,"_   Loch called out. Obviously nobody had told him about volunteering. Hanasian hesitated and looked at him. He finally said,   _"Good Loch. Now the rest of you know we have a couple new folk with us, and it seems Loch is eager to move up in the ranks. However, I will have to consider this request at this time. Is there anybody who has any objection to me assigning Loch this task?"   _Nobody said a word, and Loch looked around, confused at being proud to have put his hand up, and wondering what it is he stepped into. 

It was Wulgof that spoke up...   _"I object. He's our new recruit. Weeks. Now I like the kid, but if he gets assigned, then who will be taking care of our animals and all. I think Berlas would be more in line for it." 

  "Or maybe you Wulgof. Thanks for volunteering. The kid will be your understudy, and should you or Videgavia bite it, he'll have the position." _  Hanasian looked around and saw no further objections. Wulgof realized he stepped into it by opening his mouth, and accepted his lot as second bearer. Loch was still unsure of what just happened. 

  _"Now, drink up and hit the hay. Tomorrow we're on the road early. I want to make the Barrows the first day, Well be camping on the brass south of the road. Mecarnil knows the lands quite well there."_   A nod was all that could be seen from Mercarnil. They all quietly took to finishing up the fine dinner and drink before heading to their respective quarters. It was shortly after dawn on the fourth day in Bree that Rin pulled open the door of the room she had shared with Hanasian.

  _"Is this right,"_ she asked the Ranger outside. Hanasian studied her a moment and considered his options. She wore the company uniform, black leathers, emblem, cloak and boots, but she certainly didn't look like any of the men.

  _"I think so,"_ he replied after a long pause. _"Ready?"  _ 

Rin turned to collect her kit. She slung it over her right shoulder, sword already hung at her left hip and nodded.  

_"Giddy up,"_ she dryly replied to the man that now had a thorough grasp on her heart, whether he knew it or not. Evidently he did, for he stepped forward and kissed her soundly. It broke the tension and brought a genuine smile that lit her eyes. Anis had prepared a breakfast that they could eat in the saddle and that is what they would do. In the early morning, the Company of Arnor rode out of Bree for the Grey Havens to deploy to Harad. Mecarnil positioned himself carefully. He'd lost Erían once before. He was not about to do so again.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 27, 2011)

Hanasían knew his old friend was surprised to see Rin at the gate, and he mentioned such in brief with his fingers. They would have to talk.

But it didn't happen any time in the next couple days. After returning to the inn, Hanasian briefed the new arrivals on their journey south. Before Hanasían and Rin arrived at the inn, there was a joyous reunion of the King's messenger brothers, Darian and Darlios.

The rest of the days were spent in preparation. Blades sharpened, supplies stored, Attire repaired and some new acquired, meat smoked and wrapped, fruit dried and wrapped, fresh fruit stored away. They were putting a burden on the local supply and prices showed that. Still the men and halflings that ran businesses there appreciated the commerce. Khule and Molguv seemed to have some venture they were planning on, trying to profit on the locals, but usually it turned out it backfired. They thought the Bree Hill dark was a fine drop, but they would be sorry to discover the keg they stowed away would bring less in Hobbiton than what they were charged for it. Hanasian removed it and gave it to some hobbit hands that helped them, and used the space to stow more dried meat. They would thank him soon enough.

It wasn't until the night before they were to leave Bree that they again sat and celebrated some, having prepared as best as they could for their months ahead. The brother messengers got a bit more comfortable with the company, and the other company members bought them both several hop-strong ales to try and squeeze any further news from them. All they gleaned was bits about the goings on in Minas Tirith, some King's palace gossip that was likely mostly half-truths, and the complete description of a certain woman bar maid at the White Tree Inn just inside the gates of Minas Tirith. It seemed the two brothers both fancied her at different times, and and hinted that they may have shared her on more than one occasion. This of course got the attention of Wulgof, Molguv, and Khule. Frea & Folca chuckled but remained silent, eyeing each other with a knowing glance of something similar taking place at the Medusuld Mead Hall. They knew to keep their mouths shut with this crowd though. The King's messengers did not. Loch grinned and chuckled to fit in, but was puzzling out what it all meant.

The evening grew late, and Hanasían finally banged a tankard on the table to get everyone quiet.

_"Ok men... and lady. If you got em, smoke em. Its come to my attention that some of you from the south and east have discovered the joys of the local ale and smoking pipeweed. You have also taken up much space with kegs of the stuff. I suggest you smoke some of the good stuff, and get rid of the average stuff. We'll be getting a good supply from the Halflings to carry us through into our journey to the south. Word has gotten out there in the Shire that we were coming so some are looking to supply us. Their pipeweed, and beer, is leagues better than what you get here in Bree, so I myself will be stocking up there. _

_Now, we have some business to tend to that has gone unaddressed since our arrival in Bree. With our losses in Tharbad, it has come to my attention that we have no standard-bearer. Both our standard-bearer and his 2nd fell. Videgavia took it from Tharbad, and agreed to take it on, but I need a volunteer to be his 2nd...."_

_"I'll do it."_

Loch called out. Obviously nobody had told him about volunteering. Hanasian hesitated and looked at him. He finally said,

_"Ok Loch. Now the rest of you know we have a couple new folk with us, and it seems Loch is eager to move up in the ranks. However, I will have to consider this request at this time. Is there anybody who has any objection to me assigning Loch this task?"_

Nobody said a word, and Loch looked around, confused at being proud to have put his hand up, and wondering what it is he stepped into. It was Wulgof that spoke up...

_"I object. He's our new recruit. Weeks. Now I like the kid, but if he gets assigned, then who will be taking care of our animals and all. I think Berlas would be more in line for it."

"Or maybe you Wulgof. Thanks for volunteering. The kid will be your understudy, and should you or Videgavia bite it, he'll have the position."_

He looked around and saw no further objections. Wulgof realized he stepped into it by opening his mouth, and accepted his lot as 2nd bearer. Loch was still unsure of what just happened.

_"Now, drink up and hit the hay. Tomorrow we're on the road early. I want to make the Barrows the first day, Well be camping on the brass south of the road. Mecarnil knows the lands quite well there."_

A nod was all that could be seen from Mercarnil. They all quietly took to finishing up the fine dinner and drink before heading to their respective quarters.


The morning brought a cloudy day, cooler than it had been the last few days. Didn't look or feel like rain, but the air was damp and chill. Hanasian gave Rin a kiss before they emerged for their last solid breakfast. It was good to see her smile. Everyone gathered and they ate quickly without much talk. They were going forth to their next deployment. It won't be as relaxed as the ride from Minas Tirith to Bree was. They should have been this prepared then, if they were, they may not have lost anybody on the way. Going into the south once again. It will be a week or more before they arrive in Mithlond, and then the ship ride will add its own challenges and adventures. Hanasian was ready. But how would he be with Rin there? This time it would be different, whether he wanted it to be or not.

After setting out, only a brief drizzle made their ride chill. It soon passed and the day slowly grew lighter until the sun managed to break through around the noon hour. They set a fair pace, but weren't breaking sweat. The road was in good repair and some few traveling hobbits headed for Bree to sell their wares. Friendly folk the hobbits. Hanasian had never set foot in their lands before, though they little realized he had rode all around it in the days before the war. It was always an unspoken insistence that the Dunedain kept a watch on the Shire, allowing the little folk to remain in peace and enjoy their lives. It will be interesting to pass through the Shire.

Rin caught up with Loch and looked like they were deep into discussion, so Mecarnil dropped back to where Hanasian rode and they dropped back from the group a few paces. They finally had a chance to talk some without others around...

_"Cap, you realize this woman is not Dunlanding or Rohirrim, but is indeed Cardolanian, right?"

"I suspected...'_

Hanasian replied...

_"I from day one knew there was something about her that didn't quite fit into what she and Loch had told me, but surely it was true what they said about themselves. But I suspect more, and may be in denial of a nagging thought, but I know there is more."

"Oh, there's more ... more than I thought possible. I have to say that it appears you two have become very close."_

Mecarnil said, unsure how exactly to tell Hanasian about Rin.

_"Yes... have to say I have been deeply touched by Rin. Never really felt that way about anyone, so its new territory for me here."_

Hanasian said, Mecarnil muttered,

_"You can say that again..."_

Mecarnil couldn't yet tell Hanasian of the royal lineage he was involved with. It was, is and will be a delicate situation.

_"What are you not saying Mecarnil?"_

Hanasian asked, quizzing him,

_"If you have something to say to me about Rin, I expect you to say it. You said in sign you had questions about the girl as soon as you rode into Bree. Yet you have not come and told me anything about what it is you are thinking..."

"...I'm thinking she's the heir apparent of Cardolan"_

Mecarnil blurted...

_"There, I said it. Do with it what you will. Eventually I will have to talk to her about this..."_

He pulled out a leather pouch but kept it well hid from any of the company who would happen to look back. He didnt open it but Hanasian knew what it was he held. Mecarnil went on...

_"You know what happened as well as I, and you know what the sons of Elrond reported. I knew her parents, and she is a mirror image of her mother Verawyn. It is why I was surprised at the gate. Then I hear about her healing hands, and no question remained in my mind. If you had ever seen her mother you would know...."_

They talked deeply for some time until the shadows drew long.

_"All I can suggest is remain close, but not too close..."_

Mecarnil was saying when they noticed both Loch and Rin starting to drop back toward them. They straightened up and rode forth toward them. It appeared they had questions about the formations to the south on the hills, and the stone wall along the road. Mecarnil said to them,

_"It's funny you should ask... We'll camp soon, and when we get settled I'll tell you some of the kingdom of Cardolan..."_


----------



## Halasían (Aug 27, 2011)

_”A standard bearer? Do you even know what that is, Loch?”_

Her brother glanced at her sidelong and grinned that rakish, affable way that was his. Then, he shrugged one shoulder.

_”I’ll find out from Wulgof… or Videgavia, if the man talks,”_ Loch replied. Rin shook her head but was smiling. Loch looked about them for a moment and then had a question of his own.

_”Did you ever see this coming, Rin?”_

She knew what he was referring to. They were currently riding through what appeared to be a pleasant land in the midst of a military unit on the way to a small war. More than that, she had managed to fall head over heels for their commanding officer, a Ranger no less. It was, if she thought about it, utterly baffling.

_”Didn’t even Dream it, Loch,”_ she replied. Loch peered at his sister a moment.

_”And?”_ he prompted.

_”And what?”_ she replied.

_”And I’ve never seen you happier, Rin… and who’s idea was this?”_

Rin sighed dramatically and flicked a length of reins at her brother’s knee.

_”Oh, so that’s why you’re here talking to the lowly company healer, oh mighty trainee standard bearer. You’re here to score points. Well, fine. You were right, Loch,”_ she replied, humour dancing through her words. Loch nodded his head with self satisfaction, looking very much like the cat that got the proverbial cream.

_”Write that down in that book of yours Rin. A notable day when you openly admit I was right,”_ he drawled. Rin pushed at his shoulder, laughing. A companionable, easy silence arose between the siblings and they were content to simply ride. This Shire was a pleasant land. Loch could see why its people were so keen to preserve it way it was. He twisted in the saddle to peer back at Mecarnil and Hanasian. The two rangers were deep in discussion and it looked to be a rather grim matter from their expressions. Loch turned back to regard his sister. He’d really never seen her quite so content before. There had been that one moment in Edoras, when she’d had all that cheese intended for Meduseld’s feast. However, that had been a passing joy. This, he concluded, was something far deeper, permanent.

_”Rin… what’s going on with you and Hanasian,”_ he asked, genuinely curious. He knew the talk amongst the others. There was, in fact, hardly any. Loch knew what that meant. Whatever was going on between his sister and his commanding officer was entirely different to that tale between the two messengers from Minas Tirth about that bar maid. No one jested or made light of it. No one complained. There was nothing fleeting about it. That meant it was serious, and they all knew it. Rin, for her part shrugged.

_”Presently, he’s riding a horse and I am riding a horse,”_ she evasively replied.

_”You know what I mean, Rin. I think you love him. Plain as day to me,”_ Loch said, batting her ploy to one side easily. Rin could be an incredibly private woman when it came to such things. The fact that her brother took his responsibility to protect his sister from unwelcome interest a little too seriously on several occasions in previous years had only inspired greater privacy in her. She still felt bad about that last young man. He’d only gotten so far as to offer her a flower and inquire as to her name.

_”If you know what’s going on, why bother asking me about it,”_ she replied, _”And if you’re thinking about making trouble on this, think again! I won’t stand for it, Loch,”_ she added. Loch held up his hands in a gesture of peace, palms out.

_”Hey! You know what I think of Hanasian, Rin! Put down your weapons!”_ Rin subsided at that and returned her attention to the road. Loch’s shoulders eased.

_”I just wondered if you knew where it was going, is all,”_ Loch said. He watched his sister smile wistfully and flick the reins from side to side.

_”We’re trying to figure that out, Loch. It isn’t easy, you know. There’s the Company to consider, and by extension the king. Hanasían has responsibilities to the crown, as do I now. We can’t just drop everything and dance off into happily ever after. It takes time to figure out how best to make it work and frankly, we have this matter of Harad to turn our attention to. There is not a lot of time to think of ourselves. We will figure it out, though.”_

Loch was surprised by the insight his sister permitted him, but what she said made sense. Still, it wasn’t what he had been asking. As per usual, she had thought too much.

_”Rin, all I really wanted to know is whether he feels the same way about you,”_ Loch said. Rin expelled a breath. Yes, her brother came from the school of thought that she named Fate. If it was to be, it was to be and no amount of thinking will change that.

_”We’re not betrothed or anything, Loch. If you want to know how he feels, ask him. I think he does, but that’s just my opinion and I think too much, so you can’t count on my opinion,”_ she sighed at him. Loch rolled his eyes but let the matter rest for the moment. He twisted back to peer at Hanasian again. No, perhaps he wouldn’t boldly question his commanding officer on his intentions towards his sister just yet. Mecarnil looked particularly animated at that particular point. He nodded towards where Loch rode with Rin ahead. Loch straightened in his saddle.

_”Hey, Rin,”_ he started. Rin threw up one leather clad arm and hand.

_”What? Another question? Why don’t you go pester your new friends?”_ She clearly becoming mildly exasperated. Perhaps his earlier questions had not been as sensitive and diplomatic as he thought. Loch glanced at the knots of men ahead.

_”They got tired of my questions and sent me back here to you,”_ he confessed. Rin shot a glare aimed directly between Wulgof’s shoulder blades. The Dunlending twitched and turned his head and then grinned before turning back to say something to Khule. The Easterling laughed, which prompted Molguv to inquire and soon all three were chortling up ahead.

_”Rin, have noticed how that Mecarnil is always watching you,”_ Loch asked. Rin realised that this was the real heart of her brother’s concerns.

_”Of course I have. There’s no harm in it, Loch. Hanasian holds him in high esteem. Just leave it for now, Loch, please? No trouble on that score on my account.”_ Loch was clearly uncomfortable with Mecarnil.

_”He’s been asking me questions, you know,”_ Loch said.

_”He’s probably just trying to get a measure of the cloth we’re made from Loch. We’re new recruits and he likely wants to know who he’s working with. Perhaps that is just his way,”_ Rin replied steadily. Loch rolled his shoulders, not entirely as sure.

_”Well, alright Rin… never thought I’d hear you defending a soldier,”_ Loch observed. Rin flashed him a smile...


----------



## Halasían (Aug 27, 2011)

_”Mecarnil’s a Ranger and they’re different to soldiers,”_ she replied. Loch snorted at that and Rin turned to study the stones that ran into the middle distance. They were old and they drunkenly leaned in a haphazard clumps around green swards. The stones were pitted and daubed with lichen and moss. They clearly had been placed there, but by who and for what purpose was a mystery. Loch and Rin weren’t the only ones intrigued. Molguv turned back to glance at Rin. Rin and Loch drew back to ask Hanasian and Mecarnil what the stones were. That was how they came to be camped for the evening on the cusp of the barrow downs.

Hanasían gave instructions for a secure camp, which seemed odd in what had been a gentle land. Rin, along with several others, were dispatched to gather fire wood. Apparently they would need a lot of light tonight. Again, that didn’t make a lot of sense to her. Rin wandered about, gathering up wood, unable to stop herself from peering at the tumble down stones. Like grinning teeth, she thought at first and then stopped herself. No, like a broken stone crown that ringed the green mounds. Some of the stones around the entrance were carved with glyphs of some sort. It was still daylight, but it all seemed a bit eerie and utterly fascinating to her. By the time she got back, Mecarnil was starting with tales of Cardolan.

Cardolan… a fallen realm that Hanasian had spoken briefly of several days ago. For a fallen realm, it sure seemed popular.

_”We’re camped on the northern reaches of that realm, where it met Arthedain. Those are barrows, graves, where the princes and kings of this land were laid to rest. First of Arnor, then of Cardolan. The Last Prince of Cardolan was laid to rest there.”

”Why did they stop? Cardolan fell, but the other realms continued did they not?”_

Rin had no idea why she asked that question. Loch blinked at her and she shrugged. It was just out of her mouth before she had a moment to think about it – highly uncharacteristic.

_”The people of Cardolan scattered, went into hiding. The Dark Lord set an evil in many of these barrows that lingers still. It was no longer safe to lay their rulers to rest here,”_ Mecarnil replied steadily. He watched the woman he believed to be a queen study the stones again.

_”Seems…. A petty thing for one so powerful to haunt the graves of the dead,”_ she observed.

_”Perhaps, but it destroyed a realm that had posed a significant threat to the Dark Lord’s realm of Rhuadaur. Cardolan was unable to continue. It had no seat of power, it had no towns or ports, its people were largely killed by a terrible plague and it did not even have graves for its dead. They scattered, like autumn leaves on a winter wind and when that happened, Cardolan was considered fallen.”_

Rin shivered at the ice that ran down her spine, her questions vanished. She knew now why Hanasian had called for such caution tonight, and the reason for the fire.

_”So where did they go? The ones that survived,”_ Molguv asked. His own lands had felt the terrible hand of Sauron, but he had had no idea that these soft lands of the north had suffered a similar fate.

_”The old squabbles were forgotten. Cardolan, Arthedain and Rhuadaur only arose due to the dispute between the sons of the last king of Arnor,”_ Hanasían replied.

_”In the face of such utter devastation, they paled to insignificance. The Dunedain of Rhuadaur had already fled, to Arthedain. So too did the Dundedain of Cardolan and the old divisions became meaningless as Arthedain too was largely unmade by the Dark Lord. Men had divided Arnor, ironically the Dark Lord united it. But Arnor was a shadow realm, it’s people wandering and sheltering in the wildnerness, ever hunted. That is where the Rangers arose from,”_ Mecarnil said.

Loch glanced over at Videgavia, who was quietly standing and listening as he stared at the ground. A silence spread over the Company for a moment and the wind whistled through the stones around the barrows.

_”We’ll watch this night,”_ Hanasían ordered, _”Though much diminished, evil lingers here still. Get that fire started.”_


----------



## Halasían (Aug 27, 2011)

Rin unpacked what she would need for the night and set her own horse out on picket. She dropped off her bedroll and a saddle bag with basic supplies for any particular emergency during the night and turned to study the stones again. A stone wall hemmed the downs off. It wasn’t nearly as ancient as the barrows, but it was old. Rin collected up her book and a pencil and wandered over to the wall in the twilight. It was thick, perhaps three foot deep. It was easy to climb up and sit on the wall. She crossed her legs, her cloak hung down her back and the wall, opened up her book and flicked to a blank page. Then she started to draw in the remaining light.

Behind her, camp unfolded, the watch was begun. Hanasian and Mecarnil both noted the healer’s position on the wall, staring out over the barrows of her ancestors. Her head was bent and the last rays of light caught her pale hair and turned it to a burnished gleaming gold braid that broke the darkness of her garb.

Rin worked fast, knowing that light would fail at any moment. She chose the closest barrow and quickly it took shape on her paper. The wind still keened through the stones as she sketched. Soon it too fell away from her attention, along with the sound of the camp behind her. She squinted at the page. The glyphs. She needed the glyphs but it was now too dark to make them out from the wall she sat on.

The wind sang plaintive, mournful notes, a dirge as she studied the barrow. It looked to be the most recent. Perhaps it was the grave of the Last Prince of Cardolan, she mused. Rin set her book aside and slipped from the wall. All she needed to do was run her fingers over the markings and then she could sketch them out. It was take a moment, just a moment.

As she neared, she could feel her heart roar in her ears. The wind was singing still, but there was a new sound. People wept. It got louder as she approached the nearest lintel stone. A trick of the wind she told herself. As she got closer, the stones reared to dizzying heights above her head. She steadied herself, frowning to clear her thoughts and closed the final steps. Rin pulled the glove off one hand and let her fingers graze the marked stone.

It sent a shock of bone numbing chill shooting into one arm. It stole her breath and she snatched her fingers back sharply. Then, drawn as inexorably as the tide was, she placed the palm of her hand against the stone. Her mind exploded with images, none of them bright things. A face, a young man’s face. A battle, ferocious and savage. The keening of the women as they readied him for burial.

The memories were palpable, strong, and as real as the stone she touched. She could taste the bitter metallic taste of blood and death on her tongue. It weakened her knees. She knew it not, but she was on her knees panting by the time Hanasian and Mecarnil had realised she was no longer sitting on the wall and had located her amongst the barrows.

Voices, loud and frightening, sounded. The connection to the stone severed, her awareness careened sickenly. Someone was calling her name. Rin dragged herself, clawed her way back. It was Hanasian. She clambered to her feet, heart pounded and backed away from the barrow. Hanasian reached for her as she gained the wall physically lifted her back over it. For Rin it seemed as though hours had passed. For everyone else, it was mere moments.

_”What part of evil do you not understand, woman,”_ Hanasían asked her, clearly startled. She was shaking from head to foot with a bone deep weariness and her heart still thundered in her ears. Her throat was dry. She picked up the book she had left on the wall. Rin closed her ungloved hand around it, more to quell the shaking than to secure the book. The images she had seen still crowded her.

_”The stones weep,”_ she said, blinking in surprise at her response as much as the two Rangers she stood with. She started again.

_”I apologise. It won’t happen again,”_ she said. Hanasian released her. She only swayed a little bit, she noted, and she made for her bed roll.

_”We got there before the wight did,”_ Mecarnil said to Hanasian. Hanasian nodded. He knew this was true. Whatever was amiss with their healer, it was not wights. Mecarnil rubbed his jaw.

_”The dead spoke to her mother almost as strongly as the future,”_ Mecarnil observed. _”And Rin chose the most recent barrow – one of Cardolan presumably.”_

Rin cocooned herself in the bedroll. She re-opened the book and traced the glyphs in it on the page next to her sketch. Then she started on the face she had seen beneath the sigils.

_”No one, under any circumstances, is to go into those barrows. Clear?”_ Men murmured assent to Hanasían’s instructions. Hanasian considered Rin, who was now sketching by firelight. There was no telling what lure the barrows may hold over her. He flashed a signal to the man that stood first watch, Frea, concerning keeping a watch on their healer lest she wander again. Strictly speaking, she had not disobeyed any direct order. He let her be for a while and all that time she drew. She stopped only to use a dagger to sharpen her pencil.

It was late and she was still working when he eventually settled his bed roll beside hers. Mecarnil’s suggestion from earlier circled his mind: close, but not too close. How on earth was he meant to achieve that with the woman that was beside him now? Rin heard Hanasian sigh beside her and she paused to look at him.

_”I really am sorry. You must be angry with me,”_ she said at length. He looked at her by the light of the fire. How, he asked himself again. Rin saw him search her face. She put down her pencil and reached for his hand. She felt his fingers close around hers and then slip away again. Her breath caught in her throat and she looked away and back to her page as she retracted her hand. Hanasian missed none of this, but had no way to explain to her. Rin nodded once and closed her book.

_”I’m tired,”_ he said. It wasn’t untrue. After what Mecarnil had said today, he truly did feel weary. Hanasian rolled himself up and stretched out beside her. Rin studied the flames a long while, Mecarnil was nearby. Their eyes met. He was struck anew by her resemblance to her mother, but there was something else there now that hadn’t been there before tonight.

He watched her set her book aside and lie down herself. Verawyn’s daughter had seemed truly content when he had first seen her at Bree’s gates. Now there was a sorrow there, a new sorrow that likely had everything to do with the man that was sleeping beside her and what he had learned today. Mecarnil once again set that new sorrow at the feet of a dead man, her father: Lord Bereth.

Hanasían’s eyes were closed but he was not asleep as Rin stretched out nearby. Close but not too close. This was going to devastate her.

_”Are you asleep,”_ he heard her whisper to him.

_”No,”_ he whispered back. She had rolled to face him.

_”Have I done something very wrong, Hanasían? If I have, will you please tell me?”_ Hanasían opened his eyes at her question. Close but not too close be damned. He’d not torture her like this. He reached for her hand and wound his fingers through hers to bring them to his lips. That brought her closer. Her head nestled against his chest, under his chin. Hanasian pressed his cheek against her hair, closed his eyes and breathed her in. The road to love was never easy, he supposed, but how were they to find their way through this?


----------



## Elora (Aug 29, 2011)

Hanasian shook his head and tried best to reply to her question.

_"You have done nothing wrong. I on the other hand need to keep my senses about me if I am to lead this company into battle in the south. Also, Mecarnil and I have been talking, and there is much afoot that is much larger than you and I. Until we know for sure all aspects of what we suspect, have found out, and unseen possibilities that we may yet to know, I have to keep our relationship on an even keel. I love you Rin, and I wish to make no secret of it, but there are things that will guide our hands in this world that may indeed see such a relationship as ours suspect. I wish I could tell you more, but I cannot now with complete certainty say that what is suspected is true.

"My apologies for talking riddles to you, but I have to ask you to trust me in this. If I don't show that which I feel for you, it means not that I don't feel that way. Yet I think in due time, it will be made clear to you and I, and we will have to choose our fate at that time. Now, we must rest, and I will hold you close. I do hope you can sleep even a little with so much on your mind. Me too... I will welcome just a brief moment of time in the nether world of dreams."_ 

  Hanasian drew Rin close, awaiting the questions she would have about all this. But there was none right now. It was probably too much to comprehend, and they spent the night in a cuddle of warmth from the cool night.   Dreams of kings and princes, and war and death overtook Hanasian. It was quite possible that the long dead spirits of Cardolan called out to Rin when she touched the stone, and he didn't know what she may have dreamed, but he could see her in silver silken raiment with the glitter of the stars all through. Standing there as queen of a realm that had always struggled to exist. She was giving homage and swearing subservience to the High King Aragorn, and he was recognising her position as Queen of Cardolan from a line thought lost. Related they were in the long lines reaching into the past. Of royal blood and skill, what claim could a mixed blood ranger have on her love?

Yet it would be hers to freely give, but what will Rin feel when she comes to know the truth and understand her rank, position and title? Close, but not too close ... how could he deny his love, or not stand close to the woman he loved? He couldn't allow it to drift away from him, yet, he did not want to cause ill will in the highest of courts. He would have to talk to his old friend, former chieftain, and now High King of Arnor and Gondor, Aragorn. Until that day, he would have to maintain an even keel...   He woke up with a start. Sat up and looked about. Loch diligently if sleepily held the third watch that was bringing them to sunrise. Rin lay asleep, seemingly undisturbed by his abrupt awakening. He arose and took a walk to where Loch was sitting. 

  _"How is the watch?"_   He asked Loch, who seemed surprised that Hanasian was up and awake. 

  _"All is well Captain, Kept the fire ablaze, and the horses are at ease, and no sign of movement outside a few night creatures scurrying in the shadows." _  

Hanasian nodded, then said,_   "Ok.. good. You go and catch what rest remains in the next hour. I'll take the watch, and will prepare some food for the sunrise."   

"But..." 

  "But nothing. I'll make it an order if you wish." _  

Loch didn't reply. He learned that opening ones mouth too soon to the captain could land you volunteering for something. He nodded and went to find his cold bedroll.   Hanasian sat and poked a stick at the fire, sending sparks skyward. He drew out a pan and dug out the sausages he had aquired in Bree. They wouldn't last to long, and this morning was as good as any to cook them up for everyone. The next day they would be in the Shire, and the day after too. Food won't be an issue there. He set to cooking the sausage, and the scent started to awaken the others...   It was only a short time later with the skies blue with a rising sun that most everyone was awake and enjoying some sausage and tomatoes cooked on the open fire. Hanasian made sure everyone got some, even Loch who managed to fll into a deep slumber after being relieved. Khule's boot pushing him in the ribs woke him with a start.   

_"You want your breakfast or do I get seconds?" 

  "Yeah yeah yeah... I'm getting up..."_   A yawn chased his words. The rest left him alone. Loch noted Hanasian and Rin sitting together eating, but there seemed to be a distance between them. Not anything one could see physically, but he could sense his sister and knew something was up with her and the cap. 

  _"Get set to ride. We should make the gates of Buckland by tonight."_   Hanasian said to the company, seeming a bit more grim than in days passed.   _"Be on your best behaviour while in the Shire, for we are their guests should they allow us in. The King has given us a note of passage, but that still has to be initialed by the Lord Mayor of the Shire. So, we may be held up at the gates until official clearance is granted. Or they may just let us in. Still, I do not want any trouble." _

  Hanasian started to get his gear together and ready his mount for the ride. He watched Rin do the same. She was obviously pondering all that had been said earlier last night, and the days and weeks past. Hanasian couldn't just let it go. He walked over to her and let his arm slide around her. He kissed her neck and whispered,   _"I hope you are ready for all that is to come."_

Rin found herself leaning into Hanasian. Her thoughts still tumbled about her mind like an avalanche, but two things were certain. She loved him and she trusted him. No matter what lay ahead, that would not alter. Rin's fingers grazed Hanasian's cheek, tracing the line of his jaw, before she returned his embrace with one of her own. 

  _"Whatever may come, I will follow you, love. Of that have no doubt. My heart, my service, are yours, and I intend to do my best whatever happens,_" she whispered in return. They lingered long enough for their lips to meet and then it was away. The travelling conditions were excellent and they did indeed make Buckland by nightfall. Their admittance, however, could not occur until the following day as the Lord Mayor was otherwise engaged in a matter of high import: dinner.   The Company settled in for another night. Rin again wandered about for firewood. Khule and Molguv, who had plans for the healer concerning the ale they wanted to sell at Hobbiton, accompanied her. A fair woman, both soldiers agreed, would be far more likely to close the deal with the hobbits than two foreign looking soldiers. All they needed to do was convince her to assist. 

_  "Fifteen percent," _she insisted, bent and added another piece of wood to the growing pile she had assigned to Molguv. 

_  "Fifteen!"_ Khule rolled his eyes at the Haradian's protest. 

  _"What did you expect? She's a thief,"_ he pointed out.   

_"She's the only woman here,"_ Molguv said dispirited. 

  _"She's standing right in front of you,"_ Rin said, shoving another piece of firewood at Molguv. _"She's decided that twenty percent is more suitable,"_ Rin added, smiling. It was clear that the negotiations would take some time, which enabled Hanasian to seek out Mecarnil. 

  _"I know you need to speak to her about it, Mecarnil. You'll need to ease her into it if this isn't to blow up in all our faces. Go gently, will you. Don't push her, don't spring it on her… and you'll need proof," _Hanasian said quietly. Mecarnil's brows shot up.


----------



## Elora (Aug 29, 2011)

_"Proof?!" 

  "Aye… think about it man. What you're claiming means that her entire concept of who she is, right down to her name, isn't true. This will take everything from her, again. She'll fight it to her last breath, if she can. You'll get nowhere if you make an enemy of her,"_ Hanasian pointed out. 

_  "I don't doubt you and I have no wish to cause her yet more pain. I knew her father… once his mind was set there was no shaking it. What sort of proof can combat that,"_ Mecarnil asked. Hanasian had spent the day considering this very thing. Each time his thoughts came back to idea. In the absence of Elladan and Elrohir, who had met both Rin's alleged parents and subsequently tracked their daughter down, the lynch pin came in the form of Lochared. Hanasian's attention focused on the man, who was peppering Wulgof with questions about standard bearing, much to Videgavia's amusement. 

  _"You know where the child was left. We both know where we went to retrieve her. If we have a map, and if Loch can recall where his home was, it will be impossible for her to dismiss it as fantasy. I expect Mithlond's archives will have maps. You have until the Grey Havens to ease her into it, Mecarnil."_ Hanasian said.   All Mecarnil needed was a way to introduce the concepts to Rin. In the end, Khule gave him his opening. 

  _"Last King of Arnor, Last Prince of Cardolan, fond of naming people last up here… and the Last King of Arnor wasn't, as it turned out,"_ the Easterling observed by the fire.   

_"First this, last that, what is the point,"_ Khule asked rhetorically. 

_  "Throws the Enemy off the scent,"_ Molguv pointed out, waving piece of bread at the Easterling as he did so. _"If you're being hunted, and you fall, then the hunt drops away, yes?" _  Khule nodded at that. 

_  "Neither was the Last Prince the last,"_ Mecarnil said. That earned him pointed glances from several members of the company, Berlas and Videgavia in particular. Still, Mecarnil pushed on with the first part of his tale. He spoke carefully that night and told the tale of how Bereth had arrived with Verawyn and his unborn child at Imladris to there have his claim confirmed.   

_"This is all very good,"_ Molguv said as the night wheeled overhead.   

_"I'm not so sure of that," _Rin said. It was the first thing she had said all night and faces turned to her. _  "Well, so far… all we know is that this Bereth is the sort of man who would load his heavily pregnant wife onto a horse and cart her somewhere all in the interests of establishing his ambitious claim for the extinguished throne of a fallen land,  .

"A land that, I might add, had a real chance of some peace now that the High King had taken the throne in Gondor. A land reunified the way that it was supposed to be. The only person to benefit from that would be this Bereth," _Rin said. She frowned, surprised at the depth of her contempt for this supposed king.   

_"I apologise if I have offended you, Mecarnil," _she added. Mecarnil considered her a long moment and then nodded at her. He was not offended, for she had only said what he had himself thought those years ago. Dare he, though, hope that Bereth's daughter would prove wiser than her father? It was that he considered.   

_"What happened next,"_ Molguv asked. 

  _"Tomorrow, perhaps, or the day after,"_ Hanasian said. Rin stood, stretched and walked away from the fire. She found a nearby tree and leant against it to consider the stars wheeling overhead.   

_"That got under your skin,"_ Loch observed, coming to stand beside her. Rin sighed and shrugged.   

_"I guess I expect better of the Bereth's of the world," she replied at length. "There's a difference between what is right and what is rightful. Our father knew that, a farmer, so why not a king or a prince or whatever he was. Do you think I've offended Mecarnil?"_ 

Loch looked back to the fire. _  "No…"_ he replied.   

_"Good,"_ she said, relieved. 

  _"Rin, is everything… well between you and Hanasian?" _Rin glanced at her brother sidelong. 

_  "Only yesterday you were telling me how happy I was, now this? Everything is well, Loch. It's complicated… Ranger business and kings and such,"_ she said. It was about as much as she understood.   

_"Kings… makes you glad to be a commoner, don't it?" _Rin chuckled at her brother's question and she wrapped an arm around his shoulders.

  _"Never been so happy to be dirt poor, Loch!"_ 

  The following day saw them admitted to the Shire proper, papers checked and notated and noted and such. They continued onto Hobbiton, which was abuzz with a wedding between one Faramir and a local lass. Berlas kept his mouth shut with moderate difficulty. Clearly, this Faramir was not his own Prince. For starters, this Faramir was a good deal shorter, considerably younger and lacked shoes of any description. With the hubbub of the wedding, there was no further discussion of Mecarnil's unfolding tale that night.   They left Hobbiton the next day, slightly hung over from the evening's festivites, several caskets heavier of pipe-weed. Khule, Molguv and Wulgof were several coppers lighter than they had expected too. Rin had honoured their arrangement and closed a deal. After she took her cut, fifteen percent, they could only conclude that they had made a crashing loss. They made Michel Delving that evening, subdued.   Loch was dispatched to the first two watches. He had drawn both owing to a certain incident involving too much ale and Frea's boots the night before. 

Mecarnil picked up the tale again, speaking of the birth of Erían, her father's plans regarding claiming Cardolan's throne and her mother's ignore dire warnings against it. Rin was fast painting a picture of how difficult it could be to serve a man like Bereth.   The next day they pushed hard and long, and reached the White Towers of _"Emyn Beraid"_. They camped at the base of one of the three slender structures that night. Rin had no appetite for fire side tales of greedy, grasping lordlings. Instead, she was drawn to the towers themselves. She had never seen their like before and if she looked past them to the western horizon, a ribbon of sea glimmered beneath stars and moon. 

It was simply breathtaking and she stood by the tower gazing at it. It filled with a sense of joy and mystery akin to a certain Ranger she loved. He had grown preoccupied over the days, as he had said he would, but each night his warmth was there and there were brief whispers, glances, a brushing of fingers. It was enough. She knew he loved her.   So close to the coast, there was a tang in the air that she breathed deep into her lungs. Rin undid the braid of her hair and let it fall free. There was something cleansing and whole about this place, she thought.   *Wandering off again," Hanasian said from behind her. She turned her head and smiled at him over one shoulder. He came to stand next to her.  

_"I've never seen the sea before,_" she said softly, _"It's beautiful."_   

Hanasian knew it was. It was a beautiful part of the country. Not since he was a young ranger before the war had he stood beside the White Towers … Emyn Beraid …. Long too had been the scent of the salty sea air, and the sound of seagulls in the distance. He knew he didn't need to fear any evil here, but Rin and her touch of stone may have new and stranger visions come from them.


----------



## Elora (Aug 29, 2011)

These towers were older than old in men's reckoning.

  _"Wait until you are next to it, standing in it's edge,"_   Hanasian said, losing himself into thought of the sea and all it meant to him. In his first encounter it meant joy and curiosity, and brought to him an infatuation that usually is called a first love. But it was fleeting and was heartbreaking, and vague words of his father came ringing from some of his earliest memories. Hanasian realized much later that it was then he had started to steel his heart in mail. And it was that very mail that seemed to try and warn him of the consequences of getting too close too fast to Rosemarin… Yet, he freely lifted the mail to her, and wanted it to somehow protect her from the storm that was coming.

The sea would bring them to Mithlond, where the truth would out. If Mecarnil was right, and that seemed likely, the sea would bring the woman he loved to the High King and there, their paths may diverge forever and a day. Hanasian's arm wove around her and she settled against him. There, they stood beneath stars, simply soaking each other in and whispering soft words of comfort to each other. He took the moment to enjoy her close company, and for some reason the fact that she was the heir apparent queen of Cardolan didn't seem to matter to him. It was nice standing there close with her. Yet fleeting the time was, and they returned to where the others sat, near a fire and enjoying some more sausages that Loch had managed to stow away.  Just as Rin set off to look about, Frea and Folca too took a walk as in the opposite direction. They had concerns to discuss.  

_"Hey brother,"_ Frea said.*_"You seen our captain? He is seriously smitten with this woman. I can understand the attraction, but he is really holding the wood to the flame when he doesn't seem to relent even with the knowledge of her likely being this Queen of Cardolan comes evermore into focus."  

"Well, Mercanil seems to have no doubt, and he's the only one here who has actually seen the girl, and her parents, so I'll take his word on it as fact,"_*Folca said before popping a piece of dried fruit into his mouth. 

  Frea spoke with some concern, _"Yeah, that may be so, but my worry is with the cap. He isn't the same, and hasn't been quite right since the Poros Crossing incident."  _

Folca let a thought interrupt… _"Why is the Fords of Poros hold such grief for our people? Granted, we twins are of small stature as opposed to the twin princes Fastred and Folcred who fell there in battle so long ago, but to have our own company be affected by such a betrayal at that same place … "

  "… it's disconcerting. Shouldn't of happened as it did. Shouldn't of happened at all."_*Frea finished, _"Which is why I have concerns for our cap now. He was distracted then, and he is surely distracted now. We need to keep an eye on him. I mean, he is the cap, and all. But should we find ourselves in a sweat in the jungles of Harad again… well, I think we need to watch out.

"I believe our kinsman from afar Videgavia would agree with us. Maybe even Berlas, who I suspect has more Northman blood in him than he is willing to confess. As for the triumvirate of clowns from the dark reaches of this world, they would likely as not think it all a joke. And the new recruit…"_

  Folca interjected,_ "Hey, the kid is alright. He just don't know what he's stepped in yet. So far company life for him has been lounging at an inn and taking merry rides. He isn't going hungry and that he sees is good. But I think he will do well when the **** starts to fly."

  "I ain't dissing the kid, brother," Frea interrupted. "I just was going to say that he would side with his sister… no matter what. Anyway, we should get back, before some conspiracy is suspected by the Dunlending."_

Frea and Folca silently made their way back to the fire, arriving about the time Rin and Hanasian did.

_"Well, healer, I never thought I'd say this but you were right about that Bereth,"_ Wulgof said as they returned.

_"Only an ambitious man would drag his wife and baby across Dunland in those years, as you and Loch can attest to," _the Dunlending said.  

 _"Pride, greed, power… All I can say is that he must have been an extraordinarily difficult man to serve, Mecarnil,"_ she said, settling by the fire.   

_"What happened to the child,"_ Khule asked. 

  _"We do not know. With Bereth and Verawyn, most of our party also perished. Only three of us survived to tell of the disaster. The Sons of Elrond managed to trace the child to the farm some years later and the High King sent me along with Hanasian to retrieve the child. As you have said, Wulgof, it was a dangerous land then. By the time we got there, the farm had been attacked and there was no trace of any survivors,"_Mecarnil said. 

_  "That doesn't mean she's dead, though. Look at us. Rin and I survived. It's not impossible,"_ Loch chimed in. 

Mecarnil sat back. There was nothing more to said on this until Mithlond, which if he guessed aright they would make by nightfall tomorrow. Others around the fire murmured amongst themselves, calculating the odds that an heir survived still and what reward might be offered if she were to be discovered alive. 

  _"I think it would be handsome indeed,"_ Molguv said. _"No king wants heirs running secretly about their lands." 

  "You'd be likely to be locked up as a lunatic if you walked into Minas Tirith claiming to have found the queen of Cardolan,"_ Berlas laconically observed. Videgavia, who had said nothing and missed nothing, studied his captain. Hanasian's jaw was clenched and he was in up to his ears in whatever Mecarnil was up to. Videgavia's gaze slid to the woman sitting next to his captain. She was shaping splints, curls of shaved wood clinging to the hair that fell around her shoulders. Videgavia looked across at Loch, who was soaking up how much money could be made if they found this missing queen. Then Videgavia's gaze narrowed and returned to Rin. He realised then what a tightrope his captain walked.   As for the two brothers from Minas Tirith, they could only ponder how fanciful soldier's minds could be between wars.*The evening was a bit more tense than most nights before. They all knew something was brewing and was unsaid, but most were figuring it out.

The night was restful for Hanasian as he held Rin close. He managed to sleep, and Rin too seemed to sleep. She was obviously dreaming, with fast-spoken words mumbled at times, and a series of twitches and jumps in her sleep. Hanasian just brushed his fingers through her hair and went back to sleep. Both seemed to be rested at sunrise.  They broke camp as early as possible, for Hanasian seemed determined to press fate in the face and wanted to get to Mithlond as soon as possible. There was much he wanted answers for, and likely more questions to be asked. But maybe one of the few remaining elvan loremasters that remained in Middle Earth that was in Mithlond could shed some light on the facts and fictions of the heir of Cardolan. Hanasian wanted to get to the root of the possibility of Rin being the heir, but his heart had already decided that it would not matter to him. He just had to hold it together for the sake of the company, and his friend and King.

They rode toward the havens through the sunny day, and it seemed appropriate that as they neared the port, storm clouds built over the Tower Hills. The sound of thunder in the warm air echoed down past them and pushed ever darkening clouds towards the west. Manwe's breath kept then just barely at bay, not letting the rains fall on the party, but it helped stir and build the storms evermore. It was not long after reaching Mithlond and their horses were tended and they were put up in a small inn that the rain and lightning and thunder enclosed them. Hanasian had set out for the quay to see about the ship that was to bear them south. As it turned out, it had just arrived the night before. They would have three days before they were ready to set out. It was not long before a soaked Hanasian returned to the inn. Unlike Bree where the mood was relaxed and jovial, here it was quiet. The sombre resignation of the elves remaining in Middle Earth seemed to keep a damper on much jocularity. The Easterling, Haradian, and Dunlanding were outright spooked by it and were quite uncomfortable. The rest seemed to take it all in.


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2011)

Loch was in awe of the place, and Rin seemed to be deep in thought but relaxed. Few of the Teleri and Noldorin remained in Mithlond, yet Rin was struck by a realisation that she had seen elves before. The memory of blue flowers, beautiful to see and bitter to taste, shimmered in her thoughts along with the faces of two elves that had joined her that day. It was a rare memory from her early childhood, its joy undiminished by the sorrow of the later years. She had thought them exceptionally pretty men as a small child. As an adult, that concept amused her. As they settled into their lodgings for the night, Rin permitted herself to study the Company. There were still faces that seemed new to her, unknown, but she knew she had preparations for each. She might not know all their names, but she knew their habits by now. Each had his own particular rhythm. Each were in good health. Careful observation of their patterns now would assist her to serve them well as healer. She knew she still had a lot to prove. Rin hoped she did not have too many opportunities to achieve that. She would not wish harm or misadventure to befall those men in her charge simply to acquit herself well to others.

Hanasian took the opportunity to say a couple things.

_  "Company listen up! We are here as guests of the elves and the Shipwright Cirdan. We'll have a few days here, as the ship's captain tells me they will be ready to sail on the morning of the fourth day if favourable winds are forthcoming. So relax and enjoy the place, use the time to build readiness, and have a good mind for our mission when we set out. I myself have a lot of things I need to see to. I will see you all in the morning."_

He then walked off, and back out the door where only the dripping of the rain could be heard under the now mostly clear skies. He hoped Rin would follow, and they could take some time to be alone. Rin let some moments pass before she followed him out. When she joined him, Hanasian was watching the now clear skies.  

_"Am I disturbing you,"_ she asked as the door closed behind her. Hanasian turned and reached for her. She came to him willingly.

  _"Would you like to see the sea,"_ he asked her by way of response.   Her answer was to take his hand and tow him forward. He easily observed *her eagerness to do exactly that. Mithlond was not a large place and they soon came the water's edge. The pale stone, shaped by elven hands and will, gleamed in a fashion that seemed otherworldly and fey to Rin. The water was calm, a rippled mirror to the night sky in all its glory.  "Oh, Hanasian," she exclaimed, entranced. She drifted ahead of him, speechless, to stand at the edge. She danced a few steps upon the stone cusp and then turned to look at Hanasian.  

_"This place is a wonder,"_ she breathed, eyes dancing as she smiled beneath the moonlight. It made her heart sing. He made her heart sing. She felt suffused with a rare, serene joy that threatened to overflow her boundaries.  

_"Is Imladris like this,"_ she asked, curious about the place he had spent his childhood in.  

_"In a fashion, Rosmarin. Mithlond is a place of the Teleri. Imladris is of the Noldorin and Sindarin peoples. They are kindred, but not the same." _Hanasian could see her thoughts flickering in the depths of her eyes. Her mouth opened for another question and he placed a finger over her lips with a faint smile.  

_"Now is no time for a history lesson, love," _he assured her.   

_"What is it time for then,"_ she asked against his finger. 

  _"Us,"_ he replied.   Hanasian took her hand and led her along the shore. The pale stones gave way to a pine forest that hugged the coast. Pine needles carpeted the ground in a soft embrace and a breeze from the ocean rippled through the boughs above to make them sigh over head. It was a quiet place, filled with the music of sea and wind and trees and soon, them. Cirdan knew enough to not follow the lovers into the trees. He turned away from the water's edge.

  _"Welcome, Daughter of Elendil,"_ he murmured softly. How well he recalled that mighty mortal spirit. It was not difficult to see echoes and sparks of it even now, in his descendants. This Company of Arnor would prove interesting, Cirdan mused. Mortals usually did.

Back at the inn, Molguv, Khule and Wulgof were in a heated speculation conducted very quietly lest others, Loch in particular, overhear.  

_"I say you're crazy. There is no way she's royal. She's a thief,"_ Wulgof persisted.  

_"Clearly, you've never heard of taxes,"_ Khule replied dryly. 

  _"Well if she is, she's my pet queen and I claim the reward for locating her,"_ Molguv stated. That only sparked further debate.  

_"You would be wise to watch your tongues,"_ Berlas observed. All three men flinched, having not noticed the Ithilien Ranger's arrival.  

_"Talk like this can loose a man's head from his shoulders, particularly if he is found supporting a rival for a contested throne,"_ Berlas finished.  

_"Ah look at you! You, Frea, Folca, Videgavia, you all look like you've discovered that all the pipe-weed has vanished. This is not nearly as grim as you believe. Think, man! There will be a reward for finding her, and we'd have our very own pet monarch… that's got to be an advantage over the other units. Think of the food we'd get rationed to us, amongst other things!"_ Molguv's exhortations demonstrated that the Haradian clearly had been thinking about this carefully. All he saw was up. Videgavia slapped the Haradian on the back of his bald head.  

_"Nothing good comes from politics,"_ he said dourly. _"Why would she stay with us anyway? And who wants to be caught in the middle of a civil war? With the captain and the other recruit pretty much out of action."_   Realising now was not the time to push the issue, Khule, Mulgov and Wulgof chose silence. They had plenty of time on the ship to arrange suitable wagering arrangements, and to further establish*themselves into advantageous positions. Berlas and Videgavia, confident foolish and dangerous talk had been silenced, rejoined the twins from Rohan.

_"She's trouble,"_ Frea said. Loch was trying his best to engage an elf in conversation on the other side of the inn, so Frea added,_"He might be alright, but can't see any good coming from her."_   Videgavia said nothing at that, but Berlas had a sardonic smile. 

_  "Spoken like a true Rohirrim… Lucky for us all that Eowyn Dernhelm didn't let such opinion hold her back,"_ Berlas pointed out. Frea grunted at that, nonplussed. Videgavia wasn't entirely pleased either. This evening was forcing him to talk.  

_"She's not cost us any lives yet, but has saved a couple. Could be your hide she saves next,"_ Videgavia said.   All those words took some effort. Videgavia lifted a tankard to his mouth and slaked his thirst, clamping his lips shut.  

_"Well and good, Videgavia,_" Folca replied. _"But that doesn't change how distracted the cap is. We know what that means. And tell me our foes won't immediately spot her and see her as the weakness in our defences. If we're not spending all our time sorting out this Cardolan business, we'll have our hands full keeping her in one piece every engagement."_  

A deflated Loch joined them, slumping into a seat and crossing his arms over his chest.*  _"These Elves sure are a strange lot,"_ he dejectedly observed before he noted how the talk around him had hushed. Loch rolled his eyes.  

_"You're all griping about Rin. I know you are,"_ Loch said. _"It's no secret. You're not going to listen to what I have to say, which is only fair I suppose." _


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2011)

_"We don't have a problem with Rin necessarily,"_ Berlas said. Loch shrugged the comment off.  

_"No, but you wonder who she really is. Or you wonder whether she's really up to the task. Or both. Nothing I say will change what you think. I'm not going to waste my breath trying. In the end, though, she'll show you. She usually does, whether you like it or not."_   Loch drained his ale and shook his head, feeling suddenly tired. The talk about his sister, the prospect of deploying and all that came with it was overwhelming. As he stretched out, he wondered if he'd still have a sister when he woke up. It was far from a comforting thought.  

Between the boughs of trees, Rin and Hanasian stared up at the moon peeking back at them. Rin's head was propped on Hanasian's chest and his heart drummed steadily in one ear. She felt like she was floating. Her fingers played a strand of his dark hair, winding it around them.  

_"We should go back. It's late,"_ Hanasian said reluctantly. 

  _"Hum,"_ she absently replied, thinking again. 

  _"Unless of course you've already wandered off,"_ he remarked. Rin stirred and pressed a kiss to his lips.  

_"You know, I think I have seen elves before… once… a long time ago,"_ she said. Hanasian closed his eyes. So it had come to this already. He tightened his arms around her.

  _"Blue flowers," _he asked. He felt Rin shift against him in surprise. 

  _"Well, yes… but how did you know that? Have I been talking in my sleep?"  

"No matter what, I love you Rosmarin." 

  "As I love you, Hanasian. You're starting to worry me now. What is happening?" _  With a deep sigh, Hanasian sat up. 

  _"Elladan told me of the day that they met you,"_ he said gently. He could see her frown faintly in the moonlight.  

_"Elladan?"   

"Elladan and Elrohir, sons of Elrond. They found you. You gave them flowers. You were but a child at that time. You tried to eat one."_

  The sons of Elrond had been sent to find that poor lost girl, in Mecarnil's tale. Loch's statement from the night before haunted her then: 'She could have survived. We did.' A cascade of realisations made the night lurch around her. Hanasian was still there when the sensation passed. He was holding her, comforting her. She was breathing hard, fear, shock, sorrow, confusion swirling. Rin buried her face against him and clung fiercely. He felt her quivering, shaking against him.  

She whispered,*_"How much more can they take?*My brother, my parents, my home, my name – but not you. Please tell me not you!"   _

The rhythmic stroking of Hanasian's fingers in her hair ceased and he pulled her back to cradle her stricken face between his palms.

_  "Not me… you cannot lose what is part of you,"_ he urgently said. Her eyes swept over his face.

  _"You are part of me… so is Loch and my- his -my parents,"_ she said, drawing a measure of strength from that certain truth. He could feel her quivering diminish and he pressed a soft kiss to her brow.  

_"Now what, Hanasian?"_ Her question was a good one. The path ahead was anything but certain, but it could only be taken one step at a time, he knew.

  _"Now we return to the inn. Tomorrow, love, we will speak with Mecarnil."_   Rin nodded and closed another fierce embrace around him. Then, slowly, they traced the path back to the inn. They arrived late, with most of the Company turned in for the night. Videgavia was still up, though. He watched Hanasian and Rin return, clinging to each other as though they were weathering a storm. Rin's face was wan and her eyes glittered with unshed tears. Hanasian too had the grim look of a man preparing for battle. He noted Videgavia's study and flashed a brief signal to him. It was clear the truth had caught up with them both. Videgavia nodded at his captain's instructions. Safely back at the inn, after the lights had been doused, Hanasian felt Rin unleash her sorrow. The tears came in her sleep.

Rin was up and pacing like a restless cat, back and forth, when Hanasian woke the following morning. He watched her prowl back and forth, with a mind that had to be careening over a thousand things all at once.

  _"Did I wake you,"_ she asked, pausing her relentless patrol.*

  _"How long have you been up,"_ he asked in return, swinging his legs over the edge of the bed.  

_"It's the same damn dream! Days now… I can't stand it any more." 

  "Get dressed then,"_ he replied. _"We'll start with Mecarnil."   

"I'm going to sort this mess out once and for all,"_ she declared as she threw on the rest of her uniform and tugged on her boots. Rin shot out of the room like a cannonball.  

_"How do you propose to do that,"_ Hanasian asked as he trotted warily along in her wake. 

  _"Common sense… something lordlings seem to lack if my father is any indication,"_ she growled. Mecarnil, was, of course up. Videgavia had paid him a visit the night before. He turned as Rin darted into the common room like an arrow… an angry arrow, he noted. Hanasian followed, somewhat perplexed himself.

  _"Right, I've about enough of this Cardolan nonsense- what are you DOING!?"_   Mecarnil glanced up from the knee he had bent, startled by her response.   

_"Up! Quick, before anyone sees you!"_ Rin did her best to physically pull Mecarnil back to his feet by his sleeve. She glanced about the common room as she did so.  

_"This is nonsense! A big, messy, pointless pile of nonsense all kicked up by that fool…what is this?"_   Mecarnil was holding out a worn leather pouch. 

  _"They are yours now, Lady Ería- I mean Rin," _Mecarnil hastily amended at her thunderous expression. Rin picked up the pouch like it was a poisonous snake. She upended it onto the closest table. A mithril ring rolled out first, sapphire flashing in the morning light. Folded vellum landed on the table with a slap. Rin picked up the ring and turned it over in her hand.

  _"Well that explains it," _she said, recognising the rose from her dreams. 

_"This isn't mine. It belongs to the king, not me. He's the rightful ruler."_ Rin dropped the ring back into the pouch, Mecarnil's jaw slightly ajar.

_  "I think I need a drink," _he hoarsely murmured. Hanasian, watching closely, could sympathise. Neither Ranger was sure what to make of what seemed to be afoot in the common room. Rin turned her attention next to the vellum. She opened it up and read quickly. If she was angry before, she became truly incensed as she read.

  _"Have you read this?"_ she demanded of them both.   Mecarnil said that he had. Hanasian had not. Rin thrust the vellum at him.


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2011)

Hanasian's eyebrows rose as he read the contents of Bereth's claim to the High King. What had been set down on the vellum was ambitious, and had all the potential to trigger an outbreak in hostilities in the north once again. In particularly, Hanasian stumbled over the last piece of Bereth's petition to Aragorn. Bereth had actually offered his infant daughter for a politically arranged marriage to strengthen his claim on the throne. State marriages were not unusual, but to arrange one for an infant was frankly nauseating. Hanasian closed the vellum and handed it back to Rin without a word to say.

_  "That man… he… he," _she was speechless. 

_  "He had a rightful claim,"_ Mecarnil said heavily. It left a nasty taste to do so, but it had to be said.  

_"Rightful is NOT RIGHT! Anyone knows that! If a farmer from Rohan knew that, what is Bereth's excuse?"_ she demanded, shaking the vellum in her grip as if she would tear it to pieces at any moment.

  _"Nonetheless, Rosmarin, the petition is legal and it now falls to you, as Bereth's heir, to settle it,"_ Hanasian said, intervening. Rin stared at Hanasian a moment, expression softening as an idea materialised.

  _"Settle it? FINE!"_ Rin marched to the hearth and flung the vellum onto the fire. She stood there to watch it blacken and curl.  

_"Settled,"_ she announced after several moments, dusted off her hands and turned back to face Hanasian and Mecarnil. Both men stared at her.

  _"There is no petition. Cardolan has a king. Cardolan is reunited with the north, the way it should have been were it not for petty, squabbling princes like Bereth and his ilk. No petition now exists and we can just get on with our lives. Back to normal, back to work."

  "Did she just abdicate… just like that,"_ Mecarnil asked. 

  _"I think you have to take the throne to abdicate,"_ Hanasian dryly observed. He could see what she was trying to do. She was trying to do what she thought was right and she was trying to minimise the changes the truth had made to her life. Rin was fighting to preserve her very identity. Still, it would not be as simple as that. Regardless of what she wanted, the fact was that she was hereditary ruler of a realm uncrowned and rediscovered. Her very existence would require the king's attention. He would, most likely concur with her intentions but it would need to be done in accordance with law and custom if reunification had a chance of sticking over the long term. Without that, she and her heirs would continue to be a loose end, a thorn in the side of the orderly succession of thrones. Such loose ends cause trouble and unrest. This had to be dealt with properly. 

All this Hanasian said. Rin heard him out, chin stubbornly raised and arms crossed beneath her breasts. When he had finished speaking, she pounced with a challenge.  

_"As far as the king is concerned, there is no surviving heir, no loose ends. This heir has been lost for over thirty years and it's in everyone's best interests if it stays that way._"

  Mecarnil made an exasperated sound before he turned away. Hanasian shook his head. It would take time to her see that she could not hide. At the top of the stairs, though, Videgavia smiled. Through unorthodox measures, a civil war was being averted and an old folly corrected. He didn't envy Mecarnil or Hanasian, but he was really warming to their healer. Provided they could convince her to deal with the king, this had every likelihood of resolving itself calmly and without blood shed.  

_"Do you have any idea what you are doing,"_ Hanasian asked her and watched Rin openly smile at the question.

  _"No, not a clue. And that is precisely my point! Even if, and it is a big if, the grounds for the claim are valid, I'm not someone you'd want ruling a land. Cardolan has had enough strife. Let her rest, I say. Give her peace. Now who's hungry? Is breakfast ready yet?"_  

Loch shouldered past Videgavia and thumped down the stairs, throwing off the Ranger's attempt to slow his arrival in the common room. He reached the bottom of the stairs and looked at the three already there. It had been a long, painful night and it showed. Mecarnil and Hanasian were both met with the flat flick of his brown eyes before they settled on the woman that had, until recently, been his sister. There was an ache inside of him at the sight of her now, standing there. But, blood was blood and nothing he felt or said or did would change that reality. Just as his mixed blood had earned him a lifetime of rejection, hers would take her onto a life far better than any he may have been able to provide to her. Painful as it was, if he stepped back now this would be easier for her.  

_"Loch,"_ she said, stepping towards him.

  _"M'lady,"_ he replied as neutrally as he could, voice roughed with pain. He clenched his jaw and pushed out of the door to the too bright streets outside. Rin stood, stunned, in the middle of the common room for a moment. It felt like he'd just thrown her to the ground again. To be treated like a stranger by her own brother. Rin's head bowed and her hands slowly curled into fists at her sides.  

_"Oh, you fool,"_ she snarled. Rin pushed the door open so hard that it crashed against the wall. She startled an Elf, who took one look at her and then pointed in the direction of the last mortal he had seen. Rin took off after Loch at a run.  

_"Get back here, Lochared,"_ she shouted at his back. Hanasian was silent as the two stormed out.

_  "This is going to be a long day,"_ Mecarnil observed behind him.

Loch heard her running after him. He had no interest in a confrontation with Rin. The night had been hard enough. He had hoped to slip out of the inn before the others, to walk and clear his mind and steel himself for what he believed was the best thing to do. This was Rin's chance for a life so much better than the one Loch could have imagined for her. He'd not have her hold herself back and sacrifice that opportunity on some misguided sense of familial obligation, especially since it was clear now that they were not blood. He did not have a sister. That though jarred through him and left him feeling hollow. No, he could not face Rin now. Not yet. She was calling after him, pursuing him with the single minded intensity that he knew lay at the heart of her character. He had to lose her.  Loch pressed into the quay, slipping between those there. Men and elves, it was a busy place with a ship to ready for voyage. Loch had no idea how he would withstand that voyage with Rin. Perhaps he could numb himself sufficiently before they boarded. Loch had no idea how to achieve that, but it was the only hope he had. He slipped through people until one of the crew spotted him, or rather spotted his *broad shoulders. Years of heavy labour had ensured Loch was a strong man.

  _"Hie, you there! Yes you, solider! Might ye give us some aid?"_ a sailor called from the deck.

Loch glanced up and saw they were hauling cargo. He climbed the gangplank and was lost in a knot of sailors by the time Rin made it to the quay. She looked wildly about, this way and that. From his vantage on deck, Loch could see the stricken expression on her face. Her face, so different to his own. They had explained the differences between them away over the years. At first, he had thought she took more after their, or his, father. But when they got to Rohan, it was clear that wasn't true.   Loch had asked her about it once, and she'd dismissed it out of hand. Lots of siblings didn't look like each other, she had assured him with that sweet smile of hers. They had no way of explaining how she came to be in his family aside from the usual way and those who could have told them were long passed. That had been that. Until now. All of them seemed certain that Mecarnil was correct. Even Hanasian, apparently. Loch felt like a fool. He hauled on the line, losing himself in the exertion of the work. When he next looked to the quay, Rin was gone. He heard the shout to pull and he pulled again.  So many faces, none of them Loch's, flowed past her. Rin wanted to shout, howl and break something all at once. Instead, she reigned herself in. Some of the faces seemed curious. Some seemed surprised, genuinely puzzled or perturbed. Rin lifted a shaking hand to pinch the bridge of her nose. She was a member of the Company of Arnor. She needed to comport herself with whatever scrap of dignity was left to her after her headlong sprint through Mithlond's streets.


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2011)

At the inn, the rest of the Company had been drawn downstairs by the commotion that unfolded in the common room. They were silent at first, but their heads and eyes started turning to Hanasian and Mecarnil. It was Khule who broke the silence. 

  _"Well…. I can see why Arnor fragmented and disintegrated… "  

"Up yours"_ Mecarnil retorted, obviously distressed and in no mood for it.  

_"He does kinda have a point,"_ Berlas interjected followed by murmured agreement from most of the others.   

Hanasian took control of the moment and said,  _"That may be all fine and dandy, but for the most part, it all adds up to petty squabbles among comrades but for the enormity of what has been discovered with Rin. Still, in the end, there is really no solid claim, and even less so considering how the person at the heart of it seems to feel about it. Mecarnil, you may be the only one here who really gives a damn about it, being you were close in on it, and being Cardolanian Dunedain and all. But me, I'm likely as mixed blood as the rest of these guys. Having a strong Arthedainian heritage but being half Rohirrim, and there is more than enough survived writings that suggest that I have a bit of Lossoth blood.

"So I really don't care to see this cause any undue grief to anyone. I do have a vested interest, for as you all have obviously observed I am in love with Rosemarin. I don't know anything about claims to ancient thrones and if she's heir to Cardolan under a different name. To me she is Rosemarin, and will be. It is the person that her lot in life has made, not some ill-conceived desire of her natural father. Now, it will all be heard out in the King's Court when we see him, whether our relationship can continue from there remains to be seen, but until then, we all have a duty to said king. Now, everyone eat breakfast! We have a long and busy day ahead. "  _

They were mercifully silent from that point on. In that silence over breakfast, many of their number realised that they had become the crew that sat together in Minas Tirith not all that long ago, before Frea and some of the company rode north, and before they rode west toward Tharbad. But everyone felt the absence of their two newest acquisitions. It was not surprising that Loch had been absorbed into the Company. However Rin had been taken in, despite everything, also. Almost to a man, this Company had accepted both as their own. Hanasian finished his breakfast first, and stood up. 

He said loudly,  _"Commander is done, you're done. Now get out there and make preparations to leave. See the animals are tended and all necessary supplies are stowed in the ship. Khule, Wulgof, Molguv, you three get down to the docks and get the stuff loaded.

"Frea, Folca, Berlas, you two go scavenge this port for anything that will be useful and can be easily acquired for our journey. See if you can find any of that elven waybread ...lembas... for us to take along. It tastes like dry leaves sometimes when its all you can get, but it is sweet and has invigorating properties, and doesn't add too much weight and take up too much space.

"Vid, you and I will go visit the loremasters of the library. I want to find anything they have about the lands south. I doubt it will have much, but one never knows what the immortals have learned. I also want to find out any and all information on Cardolan and the line as I can. The King may want to know when we see him. I'm hoping Rin will see the wisdom of talking this through with him.

"We'll meet back here just before sunset. If any of you see Rin and Loch, remind them they have duties to the company and that their attendance is required. NOW GO! "  _

Hanasian had enough of the laxity that had overtaken them. It was one thing to be relaxed when not heading toward battle but a supposed time of rest. It is quite another when one was setting out for battle. He had to put the screws of discipline down on them, and that meant everyone. He would have to keep himself and Rin on top of it as well. From now on, it would be as if the enemy combatants were right next to them. It would be tough to do while on board the ship, but the time here he would do what he could.  The others emptied out quickly. They didn't like to stick around when the cap started barking orders. Best get the job done. And that is what they did. Hanasian and Videgavia were the only ones remaining and soon they headed out as well.

_"Standing around gawking when there's work to be done,"_ remarked a familiar voice. Rin lowered her hand and glanced over to Frea. He stood with his arms crossed and clear disapproval on his face. She'd seen that expression before. He wore it a lot around her. Frea strode over to where she stood and examined her critically. She probably looked like she'd been dragged backwards out of a hedge. Another black mark for him to chalk up against her name.  

_"Have you oiled your gear," _he demanded after his inspection. The fact that she had no idea what he was talking about was clear in her face. Frea shook his head in contempt.

  _"All this salt,"_ he said, gesturing to the air around him. _"What do you think you'll have left at the end of the voyage? That sword will be useless, and anything leather will be all dried and cracked and weakened."_   

Frea launched into a dressing down about the folly of ignorance and poor preparation. Rin said nothing, jaw locked tight, and stared straight ahead. He circled her as he spoke.

  _"Well, what have you to say for yourself?"_ he finished with, bristling in front of her. They were roughly of the same height, so their gazes locked and sizzled with mutual anger.

  _"Who appointed you captain, Frea? "_ she replied. They stood that way, toe to toe for a long moment before Frea snarled and pulled away.  Rin swallowed hard at his back and braced herself for his next onslaught. A few weeks ago, she would have curled up into a ball and hoped a soldier like Frea would not glance sideways at her. Instead, Frea simply moved off and Rin was left with a spinning head, knotted stomach and troubled heart on the crowded dock. Loch was still nowhere to be seen. Rin trudged back to the inn, deflated and worried. She used the coppers she had gotten from the Hobbiton deal to purchase oil and a suitable cloth on her way. When she got to the inn, she found everyone had scattered.  Rin collected up the gear in Hanasian's room, hers and his. 

Metal and steel all had to be oiled, according to Frea's patronising lecture. One of the soldiers, a man she had yet to put a name to, saw her at work. He wasted no time gathering up all the other gear he could find. Oiling was a wretched chore ill-liked by all and often avoided. Soon, she was barricaded by a wall of leather, boots, bags, uniforms, sheaths, and steel blades of all descriptions. She thanked her stars that the saddles and tack were still with the horses.  For all of the miserableness, the oiling was a repetitive action and it was somewhat soothing. It allowed her to sort through her tangled thoughts. There was no way she was going to go before the king with some fanciful half baked claim of a man she had never met. No way. There was no way she was going to give up on Loch either. She hadn't spent all of her life putting up with him to give up on him now, the idiot. And, most of all, there was no way she was going to cost a single man in the Company his life.

The dirty three set out toward the docks, and Wulgov managed to pick up some supplies of miruvore along with a couple packs of lembas. It seemed the elven merchants knew the mortals would be in the market for some of their wares. They paused when they thought the saw Loch. It was then one of the shiphands spotted them and called for further assistance.

_  "It seems Loch knew our orders before we did. I'm sure the cap would have sent him with us anyway. Let's go."*_Khule said as they sauntered down to start work.

They would let Loch take his first load and be below decks before they arrived. They would act like they were there all along. That was how things would go as a general rule for their Company. When Loch discovered their arrival, he found them full of talk about how Rin had burnt her one ticket to freedom and how Loch needed to talk her out of throwing their fortune away. The more the trio chattered, something dawned on Loch that made him uneasy. He had become exactly the very thing he loathed. He had turned his back on his family due to blood, just like his extended family had turned their backs on them due to blood. As children, they had sought them out in Dunland and Rohan. As children, they had been turned away as either having too much of Rohan or Dunland in them. This realisation was a sobering thought for Loch.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 3, 2011)

Hanasían was silent as the two stormed out. The rest were silent and their heads and eyes started turning to Hanasian and Mecarnil. It was Khule who broke the silence.

_”Well…. I can see why Arnor fragmented and disintegrated… “

“Up yours”_ Mecarnil retorted, obviously distressed and in no mood for it.

_”He does kinda have a point.”_ Berlas interjected followed by murmured agreement from most of the others.

Hanasian took control of the moment and said,

_”That may be all fine and dandy, but for the most part, it all adds up to petty squabbles among comrades but for the enormity of what has been discovered with Rin. Still, in the end, there is really no solid claim, and even less so considering how the person at the heart of it seems to feel about it. Mecarnil, you may be the only one here who really gives a shet about it, being you were close in on it all, and being Cardolanian Dunedain and all. But me, I’m likely as mixed blood as the rest of these guys. Having a strong Arthedainian heritage but being half Rohirrim, and there is more than enough survived writings that suggest that I have a bit of Lossoth blood. So I really don’t care to see this cause any undue grief to anyone. I do have a vested interest, for as you all have obviously observed I am in love with Rosemarin. I don’t know anything about claims to ancient thrones and if she’s heir to Cardolan under a different name. To me she is Rosemarin, and will be. It is the person that her lot in life has made, not some ill-conceived desire of her natural father. Now, it will all be heard out in the King’s Court when we see him, whether our relationship can continue from there remains to be seen, but until then, we all have a duty to said king. Now, everyone eat breakfast! We have a long and busy day ahead. “_

They were again silent. It was obvious that they were the crew that sat together in Minas Tirith not all that long ago, before Frea and some of the company rode north, and before they rode west toward Tharbad. But everyone felt that some of their company was missing. Loch no doubt, but also Rin. Almost to a man they had been accepted as their own. Hanasian finished his breakfast first, and stood up. He said loudly.

_Commander is done, you’re done. Now get out there and make preparations to leave. See the animals are tended and all necessary supplies are stowed in the ship. Khule, Wulgof, Molguv, you three get down to the docks and get the stuff loaded. Frea, Folca, Berlas, you two go scavenge this city for anything that will be useful and can be easily acquired for our journey. See if you can find any of that elven waybread ...lembas... for us to take along. It tastes like dry leaves sometimes when its all you can get, but it is sweet and has invigorating properties, and doesn’t add too much weight and take up too much space. Vid, you and I will go visit the loremasters of the library. I want to find anything they have about the lands south. I doubt it will have much, but one never knows what the immortals have learned. I also want to find out any and all information on Cardolan and the line as I can. The King may want to know when we see him. I’m hoping Rin will see the wisdom of talking this through with him. We’ll meet back here just before sunset. If any of you see Rin and Loch, remind them they have duties to the company and that their attendance is required. NOW GO! “_

Hanasían had enough of the laxity that had overtaken them. It was one thing to be relaxed when not heading toward battle but a supposed time of rest. It is quite another when one was setting out for battle. He had to put the screws of discipline down on them, and that meant everyone. He would have to keep himself and Rin on top of it as well. From now on, it would be as if the enemy combatants were right next to them. It would be tough to do while on board the ship, but the time here he would do what he could.

Hanasian and Videgavia were the only ones remaining and soon headed out as well. The others emptied out quickly. They didn’t like to stick around when the cap started barking orders. Best get the job done.

And that is what they did. The dirty three set out toward the docks, and Wulgov managed to pick up some supplies of miruvor along with a couple kegs of lembas. It seemed the elven merchants knew the mortals would be in the market for some of their wares. They asked when they thought they saw Loch. It was then one of the ship-hands spotted him and yelled out for assistance.

_”It seems Loch knew our orders before we did. I’m sure the cap would have sent him with us anyway. Let’s go.”_

Khule said as they sauntered down to start work. They would let Loch take his first load and be below decks before they arrived. They would act like they were there all along.

Videgavia and Hanasian found the library where ancient parchments in good condition were kept. The loremasters didn’t seem to have much on the three smaller kingdoms which they said were kept in Fornost, and what survived, in Imladris. They did have extensive records of the time of the fall, being the sons of Arvedui came there with all who could be saved from the fall of Fornost. But little of the past records could be brought out before fleeing, and most were likely destroyed. They were about to give up when a fair voice was heard from the door way…

_”Hanasían my friend, it has been long. “_

He turned to see the face of Elladan.

_”Mae govannen Elladan! Too many years have passed, though but a few to your reckoning. Tell me of your father and brother? I have seen your sister only recently. “_

Hanasian said surprised to see him. Elladan said,

_”Though years to me are like seasons, they have begun to grow wearisome. I have come to see about departing for the undying lands. That land calls me ever louder, but part of my heart wishes to remain. Yet all I see is the fading glory of once was. Yet my brother remains, and the day of decision for us both grows ever closer. Tell me my friend, have you indeed found the heir of Cardolan? I would wish to see her full grown.”

“Well, she is around, and it is alleged that a member of our company, our healer Rosemarin, is this heir. At least Mecarnil holds it to be true. Maybe you could see for yourself/ I tell you this though, she only found out the assertion in the last day, and is not too happy with her world she has known crashing down around her. You come to the Last Inn at sunset, and she will be there if she is a part of my company. Otherwise, you may happen across her, for she is out and about, last seen chasing after her brother Loch.”_

Hanasian said. Elladan nodded, and with an embrace, left the two men to their study.

Elladan handed Hanasian a map of the lands of Eriador in great detail. It showed features and borders and structures from all through the years of the realm. The notes were made by the Sons of Elrond of their observations through the years. It included details such as locations of farms they had visited, and one marked with a rose. Both Videgavia and Hanasian studied it. Hanasian pulled out his journal and looked back to near the beginning. His crude drawing had the destroyed farm located roughly where it was on Elladan’s map. More proof, and now when Rin and/or Loch pin-points their farm, it will be settled. But no doubt remained in either of them. Hanasian started to wonder what the King would say or do. Knowing some of his Court, it could be a dicey situation. Hanasian hoped that when they met it would be away from Minas Tirith and in secret. Hopefully they would port in Pelargir, but the possibility they go directly to Umbar or beyond is high. It all will depend on the winds and seas. He would have to get word to him somehow.

Videgavia was fascinated at the lore in the library, and stayed when Hanasian left. He wanted to read some of the recent Westron writings he found. He was interested in that which involved the passage of men westward. He knew these writings were of recent scholars who thought it necessary to write in a common language as opposed to the Elven scripts.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 3, 2011)

Hanasian made his way toward the docks, and looked down the street to where the ship rested. Several men worked frantically to load supply. It appeared that more miruvor was in the cargo than the manifest called for, thanks to Mulgov and Khule. He could see them, along with Mulgov lifting heavy items up the gangplank. Loch stood onboard, taking all that was handed him. Those guys will be tired this night. It will be a good thing. No sign of Rin though. What he did see was the Captain of the ship coming up his way. This would be a good opportunity. As he approached, Hanasian stepped out and said,

_”Again well met Captain Harlas of the good ship Fidelity! May I buy you some mead and we have a talk?”

“Why sure Captain Hanasian of the Company of Arnor. I was just heading in here for an afternoon drink.” _

Harlas said. The two Captains disappeared into a doorway…

Hanasian said to Harlas,

_”You and I know our orders, but if it would not be too much for me to say, I will be most happy if we should find the way slow going and we have to port in Pelargir.”

You know Captain…”_ Harlas replied, _”… I cannot predict the seas or winds anymore than you. Manwe and Ulmo tend to conspire together or against each other as each see fit. Very unpredictable you know.”

“Yes it is, and a good captain of the seas knows this, and does his best to work through it. I’m sure you will get us to where we are to go in good order. You have a good day Captain.”_

Harlas fiddled with his cup and said just before Hanasian was to go out.

_”Look west Captain, and if there is cloud, then we will set out tomorrow night. If not, then the morning after. I think the conditions will be of benefit to us both. Let your men know the new timetable. The tides will be favourable.”_

Hanasían nodded and left. Fate will play its hand. After checking on the guys at the dock briefly, he walked back to the inn.


----------



## Elora (Sep 3, 2011)

Loch heard her running after him. He had no interest in a confrontation with Rin. The night had been hard enough. He had hoped to slip out of the inn before the others, to walk and clear his mind and steel himself for what he believed was the best thing to do. This was Rin’s chance for a life so much better than the one Loch could have imagined for her. He’d not have her hold herself back and sacrifice that opportunity on some misguided sense of familial obligation, especially since it was clear now that they were not blood. He did not have a sister. That though jarred through him painfully and left him feeling hollow. No, he could not face Rin now. Not yet. She was calling after him, pursuing him with a single minded intensity that he knew lay at the heart of her character. He had to lose her.

Loch pressed into the quay, slipping between those there. Men and Elves, it was a busy place due to the preparations necessary for voyage. It would hard to avoid Rin on that ship, so he could only hope he could somehow numb himself sufficiently before they boarded. Loch had no idea how to achieve that, but it was the only hope he had. He slipped through people until one of the crew spotted him, or rather spotted his shoulders. Years of heavy labour had ensured Loch was a strong man.

_”Hie, you there! Yes you, solider! Might ye give us some aid?”_ a sailor called from the deck. Loch glanced up. They were hauling cargo. He climbed the gangplank, boarded and was lost in a knot of sailors by the time Rin made it to the quay. She looked wildly about, this way and that. From his vantage, he could see the stricken expression on her face. Her face, so different to his own. They had explained the differences between them away over the years. At first, he had thought she took more after their, or his, father. But when they got to Rohan, it was clear that wasn’t true.

Loch had asked her about it once, and she’d dismissed it out of hand. Lots of siblings didn’t look like each other, she had assured him with that sweet smile of hers. They had no way of explaining how she came to be in his family aside from the usual way, and those who could have told them were long passed. That had been that. Until now. All of them seemed certain that Mecarnil was correct. Even Hanasian, apparently. Loch felt like a fool. He hauled on the line, losing himself in the exertion of the work. When he next looked to the quay, Rin was gone. She'd probably found somewhere to wait him out. He heard the shout to pull and he pulled again.

So many faces, none of them Loch’s, flowed past her. Rin wanted to shout, howl and break something all at once. Instead, she reigned herself in. Some of the faces seemed curious. Some seemed surprised or genuinely puzzled. Rin lifted a shaking hand to pinch the bridge of her nose. She was a member of the Company of Arnor. She needed to comport herself with some scrap of dignity, whatever remained to her after her headlong sprint through Mithlond's streets.
_
”Standing around gawking when there’s work to be done,”_ remarked a familiar voice. Rin lowered her hand and glanced over to Frea. He stood with his arms crossed and clear disapproval on his face. She’d seen that expression before. He wore it a lot around her. Frea strode over to where she stood, examining her critically. She probably looked like she’d just crawled out of a hedge backwards. Another black mark for him to chalk up against her name.

_”Have you oiled your gear,”_ he demanded after his critical inspection. The fact that she had no idea what he was talking about was clear in her face. Frea shook his head in contempt.

_”All this salt,”_ he said, gesturing to the air around him. _”What do you think you’ll have left at the end of the voyage? That sword will be useless, and anything leather will be all dried and cracked and weakened.”_

Frea launched into a dressing down about the folly of ignorance and poor preparation. Rin said nothing, jaw locked tight, and stared straight ahead. He circled her as he spoke.
_
”Well, what have you to say for yourself?”_ he finished with, bristling in front of her. They were roughly of the same height, so their gazes locked and sizzled with mutual anger.
_
”Who appointed you captain, Frea? Save your bombast for someone else, and get out of my way,”_ she replied. They stood that way, toe to toe for a long moment before Frea snarled and pulled away.

Rin swallowed hard at his back. A few weeks ago, she would have curled up into a ball and hoped a soldier like Frea would not glance sideways at her. Loch was still nowhere to be seen. Rin trudged back to the inn, deflated and worried. She used the coppers she had gotten from the Hobbiton deal to purchase oil and a suitable cloth on her way. When she got to the inn, everyone had scattered.

Rin collected up the gear in Hanasian’s room, hers and his. Metal and steel all had to be oiled, according to Frea’s patronising lecture. One of the soldiers, a man she had yet to put a name to, saw her at work. He wasted no time gathering up all the other gear he could find. Oiling was a wretched task. No one liked it. Soon, she was barricaded by a wall of leather, boots, bags, uniforms, sheaths, and steel blades of all descriptions. She thanked her stars that the saddles and tack were still with the horses.

For all of the miserableness, the oiling was a repetitive action and it was somewhat soothing. It allowed her to sort through her tangled mind. There was no way she was going to go before the king with some fanciful half baked claim of a man she had never met. No way. There was no way she was going to give up on Loch either. She hadn’t spent all of her life putting up with him to give up on him now, the wool headed idiot. And, most of all, there was no way she was going to cost a single man in the Company his life. As Rin oiled, Loch toiled on the ship.


----------



## Elora (Sep 3, 2011)

Rin set down the cloth and flexed her hands. Her fingers ached from the day of polishing and rubbing. The oil seemed to have seeped into her skin. Still, all the gear and all the weapons she had found or had been found for her had been treated. It had taken all day, but it was done. It still wouldn't be enough for the Frea's of the world, she mused, still bruised from their dockside clash of the morning. Men started to filter back to the inn, nodding as they passed her. Mecarnil paused, surprised to find her simply waiting, and then started for her. Rin wearily watched him approach. He wore the expression of a man that wanted to urgently speak with her. She could guess what it was about. Rin had no stomach for further confrontation and began to entertain various escape options, including the window at her back. Loch's arrival saved her.  

_"Rin? Can we, ah, talk... front?"_*Loch asked.   Rin stood so suddenly that her chair was nearly upended behind her. She stretched, side stepped Mecarnil and followed her brother back outside, leaving a table heaped with the Company's gear.

  _"Look, Rin-"

  "No, you look, Loch. I don't know what sort of nonsense you've cooked up for me today. You better be paying attention now, Lochared, or I'll box your ears until you do. It doesn't matter what or whose blood runs through our veins. Not one whit!  "All those years we spent together, all the rough times because of the way ignorant people treated you on the basis of your blood. I really thought you knew better. You're my brother, Loch. You were my brother yesterday, you're my brother today and you'll be my brother tomorrow no matter what you or anyone else has to say about it. It's as simple as that and don't you be standing there and thinking that I'm going to tolerate you telling me any different, Lochared. Don't you dare!"

  "You done yet?" _ Loch asked when he was able to get a word in edgewise. Rin pushed out a long breath and nodded. She eyed him warily, ready for further argument. Instead, Loch wrapped his arms around his sister.

  _"I'm sorry, Rin. I was wrong and I'm sorry."_ Loch picked her up and hugged her tightly.

In the street, Hanasian paused at the sight of them. The fact that Rin was even there came as a relief to him. The fact that she appeared to somehow have reconciled with her brother, by blood or fostering, was further salve for Hanasian's troubled mind.

  _"Come on, we both need to wash up,"_ Rin said to Loch. He shot a bashful grin at her, nodded, and they both headed back inside. She had expected to find some gear left, hers and Hanasian's. However, it was missing. She found it had been replaced in their room. The simple thoughtfulness made her smile. Relieved to find that the oil did indeed wash off, Rin returned downstairs to discover that Hanasian had arrived and was revising their departure orders.

  _"I hope you're ready! Our timing has changed. Dependant on weather, we head out either tomorrow night or the night after. I'll have your reports now."  _ Rin and Loch glanced at each other at this new development: reports. Rin caught a smugly victorious glance from Frea as they took their seats. Frea had warned her and he had expected her pride to get the better of her judgement after their confrontation. he already knew her to be stubborn. They went around the table, each reporting back on their progress for the day. At the end of each report, Hanasian nodded. Loch, she discovered, had been loading cargo all day with his usual three friends. Frea gave his report, outlining the supplies rounded up. So it went on until it was her turn.  

_"I oiled the gear,"_ she reported. It seemed insignificant, in comparison to what others had said, but it was all she had.

_"Just hers,"_*Frea muttered quietly to Folca.

  _"All of it?"_ Hanasian asked, catching the comment and pursuing it further.  

_"Yes, excluding the saddles and tack. That was still with the horses."  _

Frea's triumph seemed to diminish and Loch's cleared his throat. Rin caught him nodding at Frea, as if he was telling the other that he had been proven correct in something. It was baffling conduct, to say the least, to the woman observing this.  

_"Good. Keep yourselves in line tonight. Remember who we are and where we are. You know what I expect of you."_ Hanasian glanced at the door as if he expected someone to arrive.

  _"Thanks Rin. Dog of a job. Surprised you have fingers left,"_ Khule said quietly to her. She showed her hands and wiggled her fingers, unwilling to make any comment until she got to the bottom of some things. Hanasian and Mecarnil moved away to another table and spread a map over its surface. Rin watched Mecarnil bend over it and trace parts of it with a finger. He was speaking to Hanasian, but she couldn't determine what was being said. At tap at her shoulder brought Rin's attention to Videgavia. He had also collected Loch and he beckoned the pair of them to join Hanasian and Mecarnil. All three Rangers sat around the table and considered the two that stood before them a moment.

  _"Loch, can you recall where your home was in Dunland?"_ Hanasian asked and the siblings traded gazes. Rin firmly shook her head at her brother. Loch hesitated, then finally shrugged and nodded at his captain.  

_"Sure,"_ he replied, scanning the map. There were notations all over it, in a script he could not understand. The place was already marked with a rose. He tapped it with his index finger several times.  _"There… on the southern cusp of the Misty's,_" he said, glancing up at Hanasian. Mecarnil nodded and sat back, relieved to have not been mistaken in broaching this entire difficult matter.

  _"Rin, you'd better sit down,"_ Hanasian advised,*_"Our thanks, Loch."_*

Loch nodded and took himself to be dismissed. Mecarnil leant forward after Loch had found a seat next to Khule. He considered the woman seated across the table. Her arms were crossed again and her expression was sealed off, remote and guarded.  

_"Rosmarin, I understand your reluctance. All is ask is that you consider the wisest course. No one will force you to accept a throne or pursue a claim you do not chose to. But neither can you hide. If you want to resolve this, and I believe that you do, you need to do it properly,"_ Mecarnil urged.

  _"How can I resolve what does not exist? You're asking the impossible of me. I have nothing further to say on the matter."  _

Mecarnil stared at her hard and looked to press the matter further. Hanasian intervened, giving Mecarnil a signal that made the man sit back and reconsider. Rin watched the Ranger push back from the table and depart. Would be as simple as this, she wondered. Her eyes found Hanasian after a moment. It seemed like a lifetime had passed since she seen properly. Something within her eased.

  _"Rin, I wasn't sure if I'd see you here tonight,"_ Hanasian said to her.  

_"Where else would I go, Hanasian? I've made my choice. First in Bree and again this morning. I'm not changing my mind, love."_ She couldn't help the stubborn note to her reply. Still, she offered a heartfelt smile to him.  Hanasian collected her hand a pressed a kiss against her fingers. It was at that point that Elladan walked into the common room. He saw Hanasian sitting with a woman that stole the Elf's breath; such was her resemblance to her mother. Elladan leant by the door and watched in his quiet way. It was her, fully grown, hale and well and every inch as fair and beautiful as her doomed mother. To see her now, after all that had befallen, was a rare delight. Elladan had seen much woe, hardship and sorrow befall elves and men alike over his long years. He felt a sense of peace slip over this unfinished strand.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 4, 2011)

A quick flick of fingers and Elladan disappeared. Hanasian knew there was no doubt. Still, he thought about how to approach the King. It would be a delicate balancing act for him in this. He wasn't sure who all saw the elf come and go, but it appeared that Rin didn't. Elladan could be stealthy even when not trying.

All that had to be pushed aside for now though. Should they come to Pelargir, then much will be worked out. Should they go afield, then it would be much longer before it was resolved. But until then, it was secondary to their preparations. He stood up and said to all,

_"Ok company, listen up. You all had a long hard day and it was great to see you all tended to your duties despite the issues some had. As I've said to most of you before, but will repeat it for our newest members... not everyone in this company will, or has to like everyone else. But even though you may despise another company member, they need to know you have their back in the fight. Likewise they have yours. There can be no doubt in any one member's minds about this. The Rohirrim hates the Dunlandings who hates the Dunedain who hate the Easterlings who hate the Northmen, and they all hate the Haradrim. It don't mean nothing. We're all company members who have signed on to do a job. Like any family there will be squabbles, but it cannot, and will not interfere with unit cohesion."_

He went and slapped the pipe from Khule's mouth as he started to light up.

_"I didn't give you permission to smoke. You Khule, of all people here, should know!"

"Sorry... thought.."_

Khule mumbled in apologetic surprise. Hanasian went on,

_"I'll replace your load with some of mine after we're done here. Now, I will want solid attention at these meetings from now until we're done and coming back. I want you all to be ready and alert, and to come back alive."_

He walked around the room a bit, everyone silent and watching him. He went on,

_"Since I can't say where we will set foot on land again after leaving here, I can't say what we will need and don't need. We had stocked pretty well in Bree, and got some additional supply from the hobbits, but if there is anything else we can acquire and fit aboard ship, let us do so. Rin, you make sure you scour this place for its wealth of medical supply and wisdom. One cannot be too ready. Now, let us have some dinner and rest. We'll be up at sunrise."_

He tossed Khule's pipe back to him, fully loaded with Southfarthing Gold. He lit it up quickly. Most shuffled out to have a seat at a table that was set with a fine feast. They would be well fed when they left Mithlond.

They were quiet for the most part, letting talk be about their readiness and what they would do through tomorrow. With the ship's hold quite full with supply for men and horse, there was not much more bulky items they could load. Everyone wanted to rest after the long, intense, eventful day. Rin came into the room to find Hanasian already there. He was lying back on the bed and Rin closed the door. She seemed to have a full mind, with thoughts pondering this and that. Hanasian stood and said to her,

_"Let the cares of the day fall away for a time. They will be there again."_

He gave her a hug and let her rest against him. he then whispered to her,

_"I got something for you today."_

There hanging by the wall was a flowing white silken layered chiffon night dress. Light lace with golden embroidery ringed the collar and sleeves, and also around the hem. He didn't know if she would like it. It looked like it may fit her when he got it, being for lithe elven women, He wasn't sure. Rin stepped over to it and pinched it between her finger and thumb and felt it. She whispered to him,

_"I am not a queen..."

"... and I don't wish to make you a queen..."_ Hanasian interjected,

_"... you are Rin, the company healer, who also is a beautiful woman the company captain happens to be in love with. I got it for the woman I love, not for the Queen of Cardolan. You rest here and try and put to rest the thoughts of this new revelation, and I will leave you for a moment, for I have to check on something downstairs."_

Hanasían left the room in silence, and made his way to the proprietor. He settled the company account, and took a look around to make sure nobody was loitering about. They all had retired early. Hanasían nodded to himself and made his way back to the room.

Opening the door, he saw that the balcony doors were open. Out by the rail stood Rin silhouetted against the waning twilight, the nightdress fluttering around her in the soft breeze. Looking out over the bay, she appeared as if she were an elven woman longing to sail west. No woman was more beautiful, queen or otherwise. She turned to look at him as he shut the door. Though his sights were on Rin, he couldn't help but notice the clouds building in the far west over the sea.

The next morning brought cooler temperatures and a light drizzle from the still grey. Hanasian was refreshed and seemed rather excited. He went to check with Captain Harlas and came back with the company gathered for breakfast. Rin was there in her leathers, looking the most professional of soldiers. He did note that she had customised the nightdress into a soft underlining, with the gold trim showing at the sleeves and collar. Hanasian smiled slightly as did Rin. He turned to speak,

_"Ok company, the day has come. We will be setting out this evening as the tide goes out. The moon is waning so it will be dark when we round to open sea. Captain Harlas tells me the winds will be most favorable then, and the receding tides will help us along. Though the day will be calm and gray, and misty, he expects a storm the next day and wants to be out to sea and southward by then. So, head out through the city, search and find any last minute supply we can carry, and we will meet at the quay before the skies start to darken. The animals will be loaded by then, and we'll board. I wish our time here wasn't coming to an end, and we were here on other business, but so it goes.Say your farewells to Mithlond and the northwest of Middle Earth, for I believe it will be a long time before we ever return. Now enjoy breakfast, smoke if you wish, but no alcohol. I will see you at the quay."_

Hanasían left for he was to have a last meet with Elladan. Rin thought of following him, but instead went a different way into the city. There were some herb and tool shops in the market she wanted to visit.


----------



## Elora (Sep 4, 2011)

Rin studied Hanasian for a long moment, smiling despite her resolve to maintain a professional façade. There was no hiding her heart in her expression. As he disappeared into Mithlond's streets, Loch sidled up next to her and elbowed her with a conspiratorial grin. Her musings sharply ended.

_  "What are you looking so happy about?,"_ she asked.

  _"Nice uniform. Could ask you the same thing, but that would be purely rhetorical."_

Rin blinked at her brother's choice of words. Since when had he started using rhetorical?

_  "Rhetorical? Have you been reading lately?"_*Rin's curiosity showed.

_"Pfffft… who has time for such nonsense? Rin… you still got any coin left?"

  "Ah, now it all becomes clear to me. I have a little. Why?"  

"Why? Does it matter why? Really? Why? Why not, I ask."  

"Oh, just take them. You're up to something. No trouble, you hear. You better show up tonight on time or you'll be considered a deserter or something and that will be a whole bag of trouble… where are you going?"

  "Off to find no trouble, before you lecture this fine day away!"_ Loch waved his hand and jogged off with most of her remaining coin. She had just enough left to buy a sample of that miruvor Molguv had mentioned last night. 

Rin headed off with her own mission in mind. She was going to discover the secret of miruvor and any other secrets she might uncover in the library Videgavia had told her about.  The miruvor was not difficult to obtain. In fact, it was widely available, as were a fine array of devices for healers. Rin was soon in possession of a control sample of miruvor and several finely made and exceptionally sharp knives. She then made for the library Videgavia had mentioned last night. Rin had never seen so much knowledge crammed into one place. Her amazement showed clearly on her face. So many books and only one day. Was the famed library of Minas Tirith as large as this? Rin was soon lost in the shelves and pages.   Time flew past. Rin remained at her study throughout the day and her notes grew rapidly with observations, sketches, ideas and comments that she would later assimilate into something approaching a logical order. Rin was most of her way through a rare treatise on how broken bones may be repaired by a sufficiently gifted healer when someone cleared his throat behind her. It was Videgavia. He nodded to a high window. The unique amber light of sunset illuminated it. Rin's eyes widened and a curse she had acquired from Molguv tumbled out of her mouth as she frantically started gathering papers. Videgavia, smirking, assisted where he may.

_  "Have I missed it?"  

"Not yet."

  "Am I late?"

 "Assuredly."_

  And this after admonishing her brother to be on time. Loch would be unbearable! Rin took off at a run, Videgavia jogging behind. Leaves of paper floated in her wake. Videgavia harvested each to tuck into a growing sheaf beneath one arm. Back at the inn, Videgavia found himself further appropriated by the frantic healer as pack horse for the captain's gear. Her own she flung over both shoulders, an impressive array of satchels and packs filled with Eru only knew what, complete with the hilt of an elven sword bobbing at her left shoulder. The pair arrived at the quay with papers crammed every which way into Rin's packs until they fairly bristled. Videgavia was still carrying some under his arm. At a standstill, Rin relieved Videgavia of his remaining bundle and attempted to pack them as well. After a brief, snarling tussle with several of her packs, Rin opted for retreat and simply clasped them to her chest to prevent the building evening breeze from stealing them.

  _"She's here," _Loch called from the deck as she finally jogged up the gang plank. As she boarded, he looked to the sky and then looked back at her. His meaning was plain and it set Rin muttering in a way that made her brother grin victoriously.

  _"Wonderful,"_ Wulgof said with a sarcastic drawl as she reached the deck. Frea muttered something to his twin.

The company had assembling on the deck to await their captain. Rin fell into line, papers still clutched to her chest as she stared overhead at the cloth of the vast sails and the leagues of rope that ran like webs in every direction. The sails were being hoisted and the setting sun remade them in bronze and gold. A flag, black with a white tree and seven white stars, fluttered bravely overhead. The sun had sunk beneath the clouds that had been gathering since the night before. Its rays set the cloudy ceiling and watery floor of the Gulf of Lune ablaze. Fidelity's crew swarmed everywhere over the boat in final checks and preparations for departure. Below, the squeal of a horse still unsettled from its stowing could be heard through the timbers of the deck.  Hanasian appeared on the quay, walking side by side with an Elf that Rin thought she recognised. In the soft light, it was hard to be certain, but she as studied further she realised she was correct. She had seen his face before… and his boots. They had seemed very large to her at the time, given her vantage. Hanasian and Elladan made their farewells and Elladan glanced up to the deck of the ship as his friend boarded. His gaze found Rin's and he smiled, inclining his head gracefully by way of acknowledgement. Yes, she'd seen him before with the blue flowers. She smiled in return, transported to that golden morning all of a sudden. To those around her, Rin looked like she had been regurgitated by a book and was particularly pleased by that fact judging by the beatific smile on her face. The moment ended when Rin had to stamp a booted foot down on an errant page of notes, and then another.*  While Rin seemed utterly at home on the ship, Loch had started to feel the gentle swaying of the deck and was suddenly gripped by uncertainty. He glanced at his sister. There was the tell tale light of exhilaration in her eyes and it made them dance and sparkle. The idea of putting to sea made her heart dance even if she had no clear understanding of why that was. Mecarnil glanced sidelong at Loch and then back to Rin. The sea had always called to Numenor and it beckoned her now.

Hanasian cast his eyes over the assembled company. Every member was accounted for and stood at the ready. He looked over to where Captain Harlas stood on the forecastle of the ship and nodded. Harlas emitted a series of unusual whistles, which appeared to be commands that his crew responded to.  The anchor had already been raised. The signal had the gangplank stowed and the remaining lines that connected them to Mithlond released. The wind grabbed them and pushed them forward, slowly at first and then with gathering speed. A small number of elves, Elladan and Cirdan included, stood on the quay and lifted their hand in silent farewell. Some of the Company and crew responded in kind. The shouts of sailors to each other diminished as their ship pressed forward. *  The company fell out and Mithlond fell behind as the ship pushed for the mouth of the harbour and open sea. It seemed as though they were flying into the very sun itself to Rin. Loch seemed unsteady as he walked below deck. He was looking pale and slightly green. Rin picked up the escaped piece of paper beneath her foot and fell into step. Hanasian followed, having collected his gear from Videgavia.

  _"You've been busy," _he observed from behind her. Her pack looked set to explode. He fervently hoped she hadn't decided to take a few with her. That would be difficult to explain.

_  "There were so many books, Hanasian! I couldn't read all of them… but I think I cracked miruvor…. I'll have to trial it to know, and then there was this book on bones and another one on distillation of plants and I think I may have found a way to make our blood unpalatable to all those insects in Harad, which will prevent a host of illnesses…"  

"She better not be bunking with us! She talks too much,"_ Wulgof shouted from ahead.


----------



## Elora (Sep 5, 2011)

The Dunlending needn't have worried on that score. The majority of the company were to bunk in a long space below deck that was strung up with hammocks. They would share the space with crew. Captain Harlas of course had his own cabin and there was one other, allocated to the Company's Captain and their healer. It was to this that Rin went.  

_"I think I'll test my first batch on Wulgof,"_ she muttered as she walked into the cabin and stowed her gear. She had no time for much else, though, as Hanasian summonsed them all to the mess and gave them the run down on how things would be ordered on the ship. There were, after all, two Captains now. There was to be no drunkenness, no brawling or disorderly conduct, no pranks, no disobedience of a direct order from either captain. There would be rations of food and potable water. There would be training and there would be preparation for how the company would function in the field with a non soldier in their midst.   The clouds that had gathered through the day closed in behind the ship that night and seemed to give chase. The cabin allocated to them had windows that opened to the aft of the ship. She pushed them open, allowing storm tossed air in, to watch the flickering of lighting on their tail. The waves of the sea were capped in white foam that seemed to glow in the darkness. Rin heard Hanasian duck through the door behind her and she turned to face him. Yes, exhilarating, she mused.  

_"Anyone ill yet,"_ she asked. Hanasian nodded, ruefully.

  _"Frea, Wulgof, Khule, Loch…"_ he listed.   Rin left her study of the storm that chased them and retrieved a kit she had prepared back in Bree.  

_"Time to earn my keep," _she said. She pressed a kiss to his lips, drinking him in, and set about her duties. Hanasian had no idea what time it was when she returned. He barely stirred as she settled in beside him. It was late, perhaps so late that it was morning. She was deeply asleep next to him when dawn woke Hanasian. Usually an early riser, Rin showed no sign of wakefulness. Hanasian disentangled himself from her and rose. He splashed water on his face and then opened the cabin windows to study the northern horizon. Sunlight stretched out, alighting on the sea and settling it to dazzle like diamonds.  Hanasian turned back to the bed. All that could be seen of Rin was one bare feminine foot and a long fall of pale hair. He ran a finger down her foot and she wriggled her toes.

  _"That had better be you, love, and not some stowaway mouse,"_ she said, face first in the pillow.  _"Is it morning already?" _she asked.  

_"It is, sweet one."  

"Then I must be up."  _

Hanasian left her yawning and stretching and headed for the mess. Some of Rin's charges sat there, looking tender, but up and about and apparently considering food. Rin arrived, dressed in her uniform and braiding her hair as she went. She cast an assessing eye over Frea, Molguv and Loch and then at the food before them.

_  "Do you honestly think it's worth it? It's only going to come back up again,"_ she asked them. The trio eyed their plates blearily. Rin collected them and headed for the galley. She returned with bowls of something far kinder to their stomachs than what they had initially selected.

_  "Soup for breakfast,"_ Frea objected, half heartedly.  

_"Less sharp edges. Easier on you both ways, down and up,"_ she assured him. The Rohirim sighed and collected his spoon.

  _"You're enjoying this,"_ he accused, catching her expression. He was partially correct, but she was also pleased to see them well enough to be at the table.

_"If you can pick a fight, you must be recovering,"_ she said as Folca joined them. He shot her an apologetic grimace on behalf of his twin. She turned away for her own breakfast, grinning all the wider as she caught Hanasian's eye. He could see that Rin was fully enjoying her solid stomach on the rocking ship. Loch didn't seem to like it much, but was determined to master the seasickness, with or without Rin's potions. The rest tried to take it in stride, but some gave in to accepting Rin's concoctions, Wulgof first and foremost. He could not get the feel of the sea to settle. Frea was bad at first, but eventually mastered it. His brother didn't have any trouble at all.

That is, until three days in when Captain Harlas tried to skirt the edge of a storm that grew out of the west. Then Folca let it all out over the side. Sounded and looked like death would be a welcome rest for him at that point, but when he was done, he acted as if nothing happened. Videgavia was as quiet and stoic as ever, though Hanasian thought he may have succumbed in the wee hours of the morning when he suddenly "volunteered" to go topside and "keep watch". 

For the most part the days passed without event but for the banter between the men. Mecarnil, Folca, and Videgavia kept the training and workouts going, and most took it in stride. It helped keep their mind off their troubles with the movement.   It was the night after the storm that Hanasian found Loch and Rin sitting topside under the stars. It sort of surprised him, and he hoped the two may be breaking the chill that came over Loch when he discovered his sister's true origins. While Hanasian didn't know if they had further broached that matter, he was pleased to see them talking together. Hanasian didn't want to intrude, but he was seen by both, and so he that he asked to join them. 

  _"A nice night to watch the stars. So many more of them when out to sea,"_ Hanasian said to them. Loch didn't say anything, but he stood to go when Hanasian motioned him to stay._   "Please stay Loch. I wish to talk to you both. It concerns what lies ahead of us."_   Loch sat back down on the deck, and Hanasian squatted down before them. 

  _"I don't know what sort of death and hardship you may have witnessed in your days. Know that when we go into battle, there will be death and hardship. The others are veterans of war and insurrections, and have long since managed to deal with the demons that come with it. But every one of them has had their first kill in battle, and every one of them have lost good friends and comrades.

"Most don't intend to get close to another, but it happens none-the-less. When it comes, the death of a close mate in arms, it is at that moment that you find what you're made of and if you have the stomach for it. It's when the demons come. We will face these demons in the days coming."

  "Do you have such demons Hanasian?"_ Loch asked, seeming intrigued by it all.

Rin remained silent. She stared at the hilt of the blade Hanasian had given to her at Bree. It sat in one hand, and her free hand wove the ends of her braid through her fingers as her mind worked. She looked at Hanasian when he spoke again after a bit of a pause. 

_  "Yes, I have them. I remember the first day each one came to reside with me too. The first time someone I knew and was dear to me fell, it still comes to me sometimes in my dreams. It was my first commander when I first started riding as a Ranger before the war. His name was Elendur. He had lived through so many close scrapes with death, some with my father. He had been wounded many times, but he always seemed to manage to beat it. When it came it was sudden and in surprise. Should have never happened. But it did..."_

  Loch was going to say something, but Rin placed a cautionary hand on his forearm and forestalled him as she studied Hanasian's expression. This tale was not yet done, she sensed. After another pause, Hanasian continued on.

  _"We were flushing out some stray raiding orcs in the Ettenmoors. We had wiped out a camp of theirs and were feeling pretty good. There had been no more orc spoor and we stopped at some falls to refresh and set camp. Nobody saw it coming.

"Arlinas, our watch at the top of the falls was taken by surprise. Hit by three arrows, he silently fell to the pool below. Elendur saw him fall and turned to look, and he too was felled by three arrows. He crashed into me and said only one word... 'Damn' and was dead. The rest of us scrambled and was soon ready, but the attackers never were seen."   _

He coughed and his hand lifted for a second.


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

_"The demon of my lost mentor climbed on my back then and there. It was only a short time later that my first kill in battle came to me, and another demon joined the first. It was not until the great war that I lost another commander. His name was Halbarad, slain on the Pelonner Fields outside Minas Tirith.

"This was a little more expected, but hurt no less. He was a serious man with a dour hand, and great were his deeds though few were ever spoken of or found their way into song. Ever having the trust of our Chieftain, he was often left in command of the northern Rangers when our Chieftain was away. No less was his death remembered than that of the King of Rohan, but he would have preferred it be seen as nothing more than the deaths of many soldiers who fell that day. Such was his nature. Sadly.

"He never returned to the north to his wife and son and daughter. Others in the Grey Company were either slain or wounded, or suffered wound that could not be seen. And several men of this company that had marched and fell under its banner, some close and some only newly recruited, each and every one had a tale of life to tell.

"But I have tried to remember them, each and every one, and tell about them in my writings. It is the demons of war and death that come to me, and through my pen I tell of them, and I have learned to live with them, and they did not master me. I have to hope that for you two, when the time comes, they do not master you, that you find ways to turn them."_   Hanasian stood and stretched his legs.   _"My apologies, I am rambling on too much. It's not all it seems. That encounter at Tharbad was only a brief taste of what it's like. What I witnessed there of you both gives me hope that you both will do well when faced with a hair's moment of decision. All I want is for you to be ready for what is to come. I just don't know how to say it."_   He turned and looked out toward the west. The wind was steady in his face, and it was then Captain Harlas approached. 

  _"Looks like you get your wish Captain Hanasian. The winds are contrary to getting the ship far enough west to catch the current south. The storm pushed bach toward the shore that I had to work not to run aground on the shoals off the cape. But me crew and some help from your lads... especially you young master Loch, that kept us out.

"But we will have to port at Pelargir for one of the sails suffered and is in need repair. If the current winds continue, we should make port in about four days, no more than six in the worst of conditions."   

"Can't say I'm sorry Captain Harlas. I was hoping to stop even for a short time in Pelargir,"_ Hanasian replied, seeming satisfied with this turn of events.

He would have to hope for Strider being at the usual place. If not, he hoped word would reach him by other means concerning the woman nearby.   Loch looked surprised he had been singled out by the captain of the ship. He didn't know he was helping anchor the line, he was just hanging on tight while his stomach turned itself inside out. The captain walked off, inviting Loch to come with him. Loch was quickly up to walk beside him. 

  _"Lad, you ever consider life as a seaman?"_ Captain Harlas asked him. Loch seemed surprised at the question. The captain went on, _"I just ask because you seemed to have a knack for doing the right thing._"  *

Loch paused then said, _"Well, I signed on with the Company of Arnor, and without them I would never have been on this ship, so no I hadn't. I didn't know what I was doing, I was just sick."_   

Harlas nodded and said, _"Well of course, but the way you did it spoke much. Should you ever tire of battle in lands far and wide, you come see me in Pelargir. We'll likely port there, and you will see and enjoy the Passage Tavern. I'm sure the company will like the place. It's a blending of cultures from the north and south, east and west. Which, I must say lad, makes it rather odd, but quite dynamic. Anyway, you will find me there, or you can leave word for me there. Give my offer a consider when your commission ends."_

  Loch didn't know what to think of all that. He enjoyed the company, but he would likely enjoy the seas if he could get his stomach right. *Still, he felt that he was a company man, even if they called him boy.

_  "I will, but it may be some years off. Thank you Captain Harlas!"_   The captain nodded and went to his quarters. Loch thought about doing the same… well, at least find his bunk. The gentle rocking of the ship was making him queasy.

  Hanasian leaned on the deck-rail, quiet again and lost in his thoughts. Rin came to stand beside him. He turned to her and ran his hand past her ear and brushed her hair with his fingers.   

_"Do well healer"_ he said, and kissed her lips. _"I feel time will come when your skill will be tested."_   Rin wrapped an arm around him. Hanasian knew she would do well, for he was amazed at how she handled herself at Tharbad. It surprised many, and the men in the company had made this clear. It was those who had not witnessed that clash that had their questions. *  

_"I will do what I can" she said, "I do not fear battle, and though I have demons of my own from childhood, they will not have the best of me come what may."   

"I know you will Rosmarin. In battle and in diplomacy."_   'Great…' she thought. 'Here comes more of this heir to the throne of Cardolan ****.' She braced for it. 

  _"Diplomacy?"_ she said in that sarcastic way of hers.

It made Hanasian smirk. The woman in his arms was a direct woman who was more than inclined to say what was on her mind than dissemble it. Her sarcasm was her brand of diplomacy. Still, he knew she would have a difficult road ahead and this stilled his mirth.

Hanasian kissed her hair and said, _"I know you wish that none of this had come to light. Mecarnil is a good and honorable man, and he only wants what is best for the Kingdom. I have no doubt in his loyalty to the King, but he holds dear his oaths of service Cardolan.
"You know you will have to face the reality of this. Know that I will be evermore in love with you Rosmarin, ever and always. We will deal with this together. When we get to Pelargir, I want you to come with me to meet a friend of mine. I think you will like him. His name is Strider…"

"An unusual name, but I will be only too happy to meet any friend of yours, Hanasian."*
_
Her lips made the words automatically as her mind reeled.

Ever and always, he had said. What notion had she of such a thing? The only constant person in her life had been her brother. Hanasian's words created a future to live for. First he had given her a path from a dissolute life to something with meaning and now this. It stunned her. She'd never had anything so precious before and he had just given it her, just like that. Rin gripped the rail of the ship, pressing her fingers against the weathered grain of the timber. Her vision blurred, and her breath hitched softly. It made Hanasian glance at her and he saw the bright glitter of tears in her eyes. 

  _"What is running through that busy mind of yours,"_ he asked gently. Rin blinked and tried to restore her equilibrium. At her current rate, she'd start swooning and that would be utterly unseemly for a healer of a military unit. 

  _"You do not know what you have done,"_ she whispered back and reached to caress his cheek. 

_"You do not know what you have given to me, Hanasian. Ever and always? Oh my love! Truly?"_

The wonder in her expression rivalled the stars for brightness. The ship and those on it fell away in that moment that stretched around them. Her arms tightened around him and he pressed his palm over her heart. He gazed at her a long moment, smiled tenderly and kissed her again.   

_"Truly,"_ he whispered to her.


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

_"Together. We will work this out together. Ever and always,"_ she echoed.   

Mecarnil, nearby and maintaining his watch over his rediscovered charge, breathed a deep sigh of relief and pleasure that was marked by a sailor who stood coiling a line beneath the main mast. Rin had been steadfastly stonewalling Mecarnil since they boarded. He'd tried to reason with her but she would have none of it. The case was clear to him.

The realm was poised on a state of high alert with the rebellion in the south. If word came of a potential rival for a northern throne hiding in Pelagir, they would react swiftly to eliminate the threat in their midst. And word would come. The Company knew who she was, the crew of the Fidelity had surely heard of their discussions and speculations and there were few women who looked like Rin. She'd be identified quickly once they made port, located and that pretty head of hers whisked from her shoulders before she could utter the words to renounce the throne.   In the end, Mecarnil had turned to Loch for guidance. Her brother had shown a devious streak in his counsel.   

_"If you drag her before the king it won't go well. She wouldn't go quietly. No good asking me to talk her round either. She's an expert at ignoring me, has been for years now. But I reckon I know who might be able to handle her: the captain. He has cards up his sleeves we lack. One, he's her commanding officer and two… he's her… well you know how it is between them." _  

Mecarnil had taken up Loch's advice shortly before the storm broke. He'd taken the opportunity whilst Rin was training and found that his captain and friend had been remarkably open to the idea of assisting. Mecarnil had to hand it to Hanasian. When it came to handling the headstrong, stubborn woman he certainly had a way about it. Strider she would go to see. Aragorn, High King of the Reunited Realm… well he'd heard how hospitable she had been when caught near Tharbad. Half starved, half frozen, suffering exposure and a fever, she had been a formidable creature then despite her terror of the men she found herself surrounded by.   Yes, Mecarnil was pleased and relieved and he wandered below deck to thank a pale looking Loch. Her brother had, once again, likely kept his sister alive. For services to the crown of Cardolan, no monarch had ever stood in such debt as Rin did to Loch in Mecarnil's estimation. It was for this reason that Mecarnil had been forging a growing alliance with the young man. 

  Their voyage carried them south and then east as they approached the Bay of Belfalas. The weather steadily warmed. Drills continued and Loch tested his hand at the spear. Rin did not, only confirming in Frea's estimation that she was a liability to them all. Hanasian watched his Company take shape in this time. Loch was proving to be naturally gifted as a soldier. Years of fighting a way through the world were being honed. He suspected the young man was not without his own battle experience. Rin demonstrated that she had means of protecting herself. Yes, the pair of them had likely been confronted before with the need to fight for their survival against some foe or the other. Dunland was not an easy place to live. Rin proved better with a knife than most of the men, and Loch hinted that she was better again with a bow. The sword was something she had to persist with, but with her effort she was rewarded and it finally started to move as an extension of her arm. The Company started to consider how to operate with her in their midst. It was all falling into place. 

  Hanasian and Rin continued to draw ever closer, letting each other past carefully guarded corners of memories and revelling in what they discovered of each other. Rin quizzed Hanasian about Strider, his friend, and Hanasian answered her truthfully. She never asked if he was the high king. He never mentioned it. It would go better if he did not. In that time, Rin discovered more of the previous owner of the sword she carried. She learnt of Simra and Naiore Dannan and understood why sometimes, at night, Hanasian spoke those names. It only heightened Rin's resolve to improve at swordplay. She would not become another demon to haunt the man she loved and she told him so.   All this brought them to their last night at sea. At some point in the following day, they would dock. It was none too soon for some. Rin thought she would miss this time. The days under the sun with the wind in her hair and her love by her side, or the nights, working and talking and discovering him and him her already sparkled with the sheen of memory that would endure for the rest of her days. 

The men had started to talk of inns they knew of at the port, and Loch was clearly absorbing all of this. Some were mindful of what had occurred at Pelagir before with the death of Simra, the fall of the Khand rebels and the final end of Naiore Dannan.   Rin sat at the prow of the ship, legs dangling through the rails and watching the water roll and split to either side as Fidelity cleaved through the Anduin. In the heat of a southern spring, she had abandoned her cloak and jacket and sat in her shirt sleeves. Cooling salty spray misted over her. Rin rested her head against a supporting timber post of the railing. Pelagir… they would set out to war from there. Pelagir… she would have to face who she was there but with Hanasian by her side no matter what, perhaps she could.

  _"Rin?"_ Rin opened her eyes and glanced up at Loch. She smiled and he sat as she closed her eyes again.   

_"Rin… I've been thinking…"   

"Oh dear." 

  "I'm worried, Rin."_ That opened her eyes again. Loch was not one for worrying after things.   

_"Whatever about, Loch?" 

  "We'll reach Pelagir tomorrow, the others say." 

  "And you're worried about running out of tavern money?" 

  "No… I'm worried for you."   

"Me? Loch, I have you and I have Hanasian and there is nothing to worry about because Hanasian has this friend called Strider and there's Mecarnil to consider. Really, I've been giving it a lot of thought. It should be fine…" 

  "You've been so busy thinking about that, I think you've forgotten something and I don't want it to come as a shock. Knowing you, you could throw yourself overboard if you don't prepare yourself." 

  "What? What could be more of a shock than has already happened?"   "

Soldiers, Rin. Pelagir will be crawling with them. Are you ready for that?" 

  "I- oh…"   

"Mmmmm, I thought so. I know you can do it, Rin. I do. Look how far you've come with us. You're arguing with Frea, arguing! You don't bat an eyelash at them any more. Not even Molguv and he frightened you the most, remember?"   

"Hmmmm"   

"Well, just remember that all those other soldiers are probably no different to us… and we're a long way from those dogs that attacked us back at home. Worlds apart, Rin. You can see that now, can't you?"   

"Yes…"   

"Good…I haven't upset you, have I?"   

"No…" 

  "Good…You can do it, Rin. I know you can. You're the bravest person I know."_   Loch squeezed her shoulder. He had been doing that since they were kids. The gesture could mean lots of different things. This time it meant that everything would be fine. He stood again and ambled back for the mess. The last night meant that rations would be more generous than before.


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

Rin sat for a while longer, turning what Loch had said this way and that in her head. With a sigh, she got to her feet and went below to the cabin. Hanasian was there at the desk they had been sharing, writing. He looked up at her as she walked in, set down his quill and pushed back from the desk. Rin was wordless as she bent and wrapped her arms around him. He stood and she clung to him closer. Her skin was damp with spray and she smelt of the ocean. 

  _"Something amiss,"_ he asked after a moment.   

_"Ghosts, beloved… just wrestling old ghosts." _

  Hanasian said nothing, for he could understand ghosts. He drew her close and rested his face in her hair. He was enjoying this time with her, and not having too much to worry about while on the water. A part of him wished they were making for Umbar or regions south just so this time would last a bit longer. But it would come to an end tomorrow likely. He hoped that all would be well.   As Rin and Hanasian lay together, she fell into a deep sleep, and he lay awake thinking and pondering the days ahead. He remembered back to when they left Mithlond, and his words to Elladan…   

_My friend, I need you to try and do something for me. I know that *elvenkind have ways to get word afar. I need you to let King Elessar know that I need to speak with Strider when I come south. It is of the utmost importance. I feel that Rosmarin would better accept meeting him that way. I feel he will sense from you what it will be about, and in this I hope it does not go awry._ 

  Elladan did not reply that he would attempt it, but did not say he wouldn't either. Hanasian in as much as he's known him since his youth, trusted Elladan's judgement in this. As for what reception they would get in Pelargir, that remained to be seen.  Gentle waves beat against the bow of the boat as it worked against the river current. The water wasn't as salty and the wind wasn't cooperating enough to please Captain Harlas. The night's headway was less than he had hoped. The morning sun found them barely in sight of the city, and it seemed they were standing still in the mighty Anduin's current. But gusts of southerly air filled the sails and the incoming tide pushed them forth so they didn't have to resort to oars. They docked in mid-afternoon. 

  It was warm, almost hot here. The same heat that had found them on their ride west had come from here, and though it cooled in places north, here it remained hot. The sea air filled the place, mixing with the smell of wood smoke from cook fires and smithies. The city was abuzz with activity. Soldiers marched toward the ferries that would take them across the river and the long shoremen worked at loading and unloading ships. Hanasian had the company gather on deck dressed in uniform and full gear. For their motley mix they looked rather sharp after more than a week at sea.
A dozen strong, the company was close to its smallest size. That technically would have been after Tharbad when two of their number was slain, and two of their number had to be left to recover from their injuries. Hanasian found his thoughts were pre-occupied by his last visit to Pelargir and the last time he had led the Company south into Harad after that fateful day. They had been much stronger then, their numbers swelled by recruits had joined them in Pelargir after the deaths of Simra and Naiore had passed. Those men had served well. But to a man, all who joined during the days in this city had met their fate along the way. Once again, Hanasian decided to keep his eye out for any who may be worthy of joining the company. Only a dozen strong. No matter how stalwart, how faithful in service each, they would benefit from more.

  Hanasian walked the line to review the members of his company. First was Rosmarin whom he was in love with. In the weeks since meeting, she had signed on as the company physician and healer. In the days since it was revealed she was of the line of the Dunedain of Cardolan, and likely heir apparent of the line of Cäontar, son of Eärendur, last King of Arnor. Some of the company who didn't take kindly to sea voyaging took to calling her 'Doc'. She looked as much a company soldier as any, but her pouches and satchels of the trade were much different than the others. Still she was armed, and he had no doubts she was a lethal element of the company.

To think she had a fearful loathing of men at arms only weeks ago seemed strange now. Still, he could see she was a tightly coiled as any spring, warily watching the soldiers come and go on the dock as she might a horde of orcs. Her jaw was tight and no doubt, various plans and half cooked ideas concerning escape were this minute leaping like silvered fish through the rapid torrent of her thoughts. That she remained in place and did not yield to such fears now spoke much of how far she had come and he found himself fiercely proud of her. Still, with the revelation of her heritage, the true test was yet to come. It would start this day with their arrival in Pelargir.   Hanasian moved to the next man, Mulgov. The black man of Far Harad was the biggest and tallest of the company. His position next to Rin, the slightest of their company, made this even more noticeable. He truly was a mountain of a giant of a man. He joined the company at the Oasis Rest on their first march south and he had been invaluable in finding ways and knowing the people and language in the far south. Still, he had a knack for mischief and in particular in leading other members astray. If there profit to be made, or fun to be had, Molguv was rarely far away.

For all of his propensity for discipline lapses, Molguv was dedicated to the company. Indeed, this fearsome looking man called it home, for he was orphaned when his father went off to war in answer to Sauron's first call of men. His mother died of an illness not long after, the very day his father was slain by the arrows of Ithilien Rangers on their northward march. Mulgov himself joined an army that went north later, and was one of the few Haradrim who had survived Pelennor and fled into the river. Most who did drowned, but Mulgov managed to make it to the east shore well downstream. He drifted the south for the years before that fateful day in the desert.*

Then Hanasian passed Frea and Floca, twin brothers, and his cousins. They were the sons of Erkenbor, his mother's brother. They were young, raw infantry soldiers in Erkenbrand's army of the Westfold when they were sent to the Fords of Isen. There they fought gallantly even though their commander Prince Theodred fell. Later they were routed by attacks from both sides of the river. They were cut off and did not make it to Helms Deep in time before it was besieged, so instead made their way with other stragglers to Edoras to do what they could to defend the seat of the King. They later rode and fought on the Pelennor Fields, and were in King Eomer's Palace Guard for a few years before resigning to join their cousin when they heard he had formed a new company. Though company men, they still wore the badge of the Rohirrim beside the Company badge. Both were undisputedly proud men, fiercely loyal and possessed of a softer streak that both were careful to conceal as far as possible beneath the hauteur of the Rohirrim. The other members of the company tell them apart by their demeanour, Grouchy (Frea) and Smiley (Folca). Hanasian trusted them both implicitly.*  

Berlas was one of the newer members and until Loch had joined, had been their most recent recruit. But Berlas was no youth. He was an Ithilien Ranger until recently, he joined the company when they were last in Minas Tirith. Though good accounting was given to his abilities in battle, he had yet to be tested with the company, and he remained an unknown quantity as far as the company battle veterans were concerned. Still, he showed promise and kept largely to himself.*  Videgavia, the rugged northman of Rhovanion. Joined the company a few years after its formation when they were marching east to help settle disputes among clans of the Easterlings of Rhun. First fuelled by a sense of vengeance toward the Easterlings and thinking the Company would be his means of doing so, he soon found out otherwise. But having been homeless for so long, he found a home in the company, and have proven his worth many times in many lands. Videgavia was ever watchful, rarely smiled and keenly intelligent. He was, in terms of sheer ferocity in battle, matched only by Khule. However, if Loch's berserker tendencies were true, the recruit would outstrip both.

  Khule the Easterling. Of the Sagath clan of the forests north of the Sea of Rhun, he was a veteran of the Easterling army that assailed Dale. After losing the battle, he pulled his men back into a defensive position contrary to order from Mordor, and found himself fighting the orcs sent to enforce the orders. A rebel then, it had made little difference to Videgavia and their initial dealings with other had been tense and fraught with difficulties. After the fall of Sauron, Khule led his men home. He joined the company after a settlement of claims by clans broke down and battle erupted between his clan and another. The company got caught in the middle, and Khule managed to turn his people toward the real enemy, the Hargoth clan. The company sat that out, but saw the worth of Khule in battle, and in his cunning. He was eager to join and now he too calls the company home. Hanasian knew the man wondered after the fate of his sisters.


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

Wulgof, the Dunlanding who fought at Helms Deep and spent time as a prisoner, he joined not long after one of his former guards, Frea, told him about the company. He has been a stalwart core of the company since. Surprisingly, despite the animosity between their peoples, Wulgof and the Rohirrim twins managed to co-exist peacefully. It had taken Wulgof longer to set aside the racial tensions between his people and the Dunedain of the company. He was a man of sarcasm, and often in the company of Khule and Molguv. Somehow, the three men of peoples that in the past had stood against the West, for good or ill, gravitated together. If Molguv was the source of mischief, Wulgof was assuredly his right hand man.

  Loch, the young face in the line. Recently joined, foster brother to Rin and largely unproven in battle with the company. Still, events at Tharbad had demonstrated he was an asset. His hunting and tracking skills rendered him a formidable scout and was fast proving a talented soldier in the arts of fighting. He was affable, somewhat reckless and easily led, and eager to help. His mind had a tactical bent to it. Regular food was filling out his frame and he stood tall and broad shouldered, a man of Rohan and Dunland both. His hidden potential lay, however, in his berserker tendencies. All they needed to do was harness them, control them. The veterans of the company seemed to like him and call him 'kid'. They saw the company's future in men such as Loch

.  Mecarnil, Dunedain Ranger of the north, one who with Hanasian rode south with Halbarad to join their Chieftain. Of Cardolanian lineage, he is a proud man who loves his king and considers his oaths of service to Aragorn and Cardolan paramount to all other concerns. Mecarnil inclined his head in the elven way as Hanasian passed as a sign of honor and respect for his leader. Very professional and always a gentleman, though he had become grim since after the war and his departure from Minas Tirith, to the time he joined the company.   Belegost, a younger soldier of Gondor, joined when the company was on their way south in pursuit of Simra and her captors. He thought he would get to "see some action" since he was just a bit too young to be of service in the war. Much like Boromir son of Denethor in demeanour, he has a steady hand and a stable mind, and kept to himself. 

  Anras of Gondor too joined when the company was in pursuit of Simra and her captors. Dedicated to the company, he fights well in close situations. He had proven Rin's ability with a knife in close combat on the ship at several junctures. It had been a close match on each one. Anras was a worthy man to have your back.   Hanasian always did this before they went into battle. He wanted to know the men he commanded, to see their faces and assess their service. For he knew all too well that some, many, or none may fall in battle, and there was no way of knowing who or when. He walked back again looking at each. Then took his place in line. 

He faced them looking down the line and said,   _"Company, listen well. We are about to tie off in the great city of Pelargir. We are commissioned to be in service of the King, and we will conduct ourselves accordingly. We will have two days here, maybe three at the most before we set out again. I will have our final orders tonight.

"In the meantime, you may have some time on land. Don't drink too much, and respect the cultures that blend here. This city is a focal point of commerce among the many cultures, and acceptance is the forte. Enjoy, but be careful. We will meet at the Passage Tavern at sunset. Captain Harlas will show you where the place is. Now, stand ready to disembark!"_   

The lines were tied off and the gangplank set. Captain Harlas walked off as is custom, and stood to farewell each one. Hanasian led the company off in single file, looking professional in step as they came to ground. This was no small feat for they were used to the sea and movement, the ground seemed for a bit foreign. They formed rank and halted in line.*

  _"Remember, The Passage Tavern at sunset,_" Hanasian reminded them,*_"Looks like we have some few hours before that happens. Company dismissed."_   Hanasian watched as they started to wander off. Hopefully they wont get lost or in trouble. He watched Molguv and Khule set off with Loch under their wings. He was glad they didn't get paid yet, for he had to see to that. After a moment, it was just Rin and him standing there.

He took her hand and asked, _"Rin, I need to go see if Strider has arrived and find out when we can see him. I also need to see about the company pay. I wish for you to accompany me." _  She smiled, and they walked off down the street in the opposite direction everyone else went. 

  _"Draw your hood down over your forehead. You do not wish to be burned by the sun, and it is best we try and keep our identities vague."_   

Everywhere there was music of some sort being played by street musicians. The scent of foods common and exotic cooked floated here and there, and the merchants all tried to hawk their wares. It was amidst one such market that they came to a tent where a man in plain a plain grey weather-worn cloak stood. His hood was down over his forehead and his pipe glowed when he drew on it. Hanasian and Rin stepped inside, and another man drew the door shut.

The man in grey said, _"My friend Hanasian, it is good you have come. I believe you know my friend from Ithilien?"_   Hanasian turned to the man who had closed the door, and he was dressed in a faded green, weather-worn cloak with his hood down over his forehead as well. 

  _"I do indeed. Mae govannen to you both. It is a serious day when the commanders of the Green, Grey, and Black Companies meet in relative obscurity."_ 

  A whisper from an unseen man outside to the man in green was heard, and he turned and said, _"This place is secure. What we speak of will remain among us here." _

  Hanasian then looked at the man in grey and green and said, _"Gentlemen, I wish you to meet one of our newest company recruits. Lady Rosmarin of Dunland. She is our company physician, and has proven her worth beyond any expectations in the weeks she has been a part of our company."_   

Each man gave a polite bow, and Hanasian went on, "_We call her Rin, or Doc. Rosmarin, meet my friends Strider of many lands, and Frastelth, a Ranger of Ithilien."_   He watched Rin for any reaction, but she was silent and her face was a carefully neutral mask that gave no hint as to her true thoughts. Still, she acknowledged both men with a cautious, slight curtsey and inclination of her head. Her eyes were keenly focussed with the intensity she usually displayed when working. It was Hanasian's only clue as to the turn of her thoughts. Her formidable mind was far from blank, despite her carefully controlled expression.

Hanasian pushed back his hood, and Rin slowly followed suit. A pale braid tumbled down her back, freed from the restraint of her cowl.*

  _"I gather that you got my message from our elvan brethren. Of what all he may have communicated to you I do not know. But there is something I have to talk about that is of utmost importance,"_*Hanasian gravely said.*  Both men pushed their hoods back, and it was then that Hanasian knew they had an idea what was about to be discussed. Strider looked very much the rugged ranger of old. Frastelth was equally the rugged Ranger of Ithilien, yet Hanasian knew him as Prince Faramir. He was unexpected, but was one of Aragorn's closest councillors. They kept their disguises up well, which allowed them to move about amongst the people. A detachment of Faramir's Green Company, commanded by Mardoc of Ithilien were their stealth guard. They continued to keep their persona hidden for Rin's sake, but that would not last too long. How would Rin react? Will she think he had betrayed her? 

With only a brief eye signal, Strider spoke._*  "I know why you wished to see me so, and I took the liberty of talking to my friend from Ithilien about it._"


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

Both men looked once more at Rin, this time with greater intensity and then they bowed once more, deeper still. Rin's neutral expression betrayed her realisation that something was afoot. Still, she had no idea what therefore no idea of the best course to take. The mask reasserted control over her features. She wanted to cling to Hanasian, but such an act would be far from professional.

Strider went on, _"Welcome to Pelargir Lady of Cardolan! I an Aragorn, son of Aragorn, and this is Prince Faramir. Of this day I had hoped for and feared most its coming."_ 

  They treated her as royalty. It was Hanasian that felt like he was in over his head truly now. He was the only man of non noble descent in the tent. He really belonged outside with the stealth guards.   By Aragorn's adaptation of Strider, Hanasian understood it mean that his chief and friend harboured no ill will toward her. Whether Rin understood this was another matter entirely. Was she ready to deal with this here and now? He took her hand and squeezed.

Elladan's message had been clear. Arwen had ensured that it was so. The woman they bowed to was the sole descendant to Cardolan's throne. Elladan had also discerned the true nature of the bond between Rin and Hanasian. The love between the two had been inescapable to his observation, a palpable and living thing. The squeeze of hands between the two and way she looked forlornly to Hanasian only confirmed that. Aragorn and Faramir also noted the way colour drained from her face and how she pressed back suddenly against Hanasian. She was alarmed, to say the least.   "Oh," she exclaimed. Hanasian had heard that sound before. She had dangled from his grip on a rain drenched day outside of Tharbad, half wild and half mad and half inclined to take his head off. He felt her press against him and he steadied her and tried to lend her strength.   "We mean no harm," Aragorn said.

Again she looked to Hanasian. Clearly she was startled. He studied his distant cousin with no small amount of interest. Faramir did the same. After Aragorn's young son, the woman before them stood second in line to the high throne and would do so until Eldarion himself had heirs. The neutrality of her expression was fading. She looked for all the world like a startled doe, wide eyed and cornered and clearly considering her options.
Rin's mind exploded with ideas, none of them wise ones. Run. Hide. Fight. Flee. Faint. No, she would not swoon. Absolutely not. Rin fidgeted at her pouches, searching for something with fingers that seemed suddenly rebellious and clumsy. Given that she was armed, all three men readied themselves for what she might decide to draw forth. Mecarnil had insisted that she take that ring as they neared Pelagir and she'd run out of energy to argue with him over it. It was this she produced now and pressed it towards Aragorn with an earnest expression and wide blue eyes. 

  _"Take it! It's not mine, not really. Take it, please, and let's have done with this disaster!"_   Aragorn had no choice but to accept what she pressed towards him. Her hands shook with tightly controlled tremors. *He uncurled his palm and upon it mithril gleamed around a deep blue sapphire. He glanced to Faramir, who was in his own turn surprised. This was the seal of Cardolan she had just tossed away. It was not what either king or prince had expected.

  _"Disaster?"_ Faramir inquired as Aragorn studied the ring.   

_"Aye, a load of codswallop,"_ she emphatically affirmed. It was at that point that Aragorn smiled faintly. Codswallop was not a term readily employed in diplomatic circles. Rin had a grip on Hanasian's hand, holding him there for he was her anchor and haven. She would falter without him. She knew it. 

_  "I had anticipated your father's petition, Lady Rosmarin,"_ Aragorn said truthfully.   He lifted his eyes to study her mien. He saw no artifice there. This was no machinating political threat. Instead, he saw a woman confronted with her fears and fighting her way to a clear course. He could see the steel of her will there. He could see what had ensnared his friend there. She was a remarkable woman to say the least.   

_"Ah… I burnt it,"_ Rin confessed. Spots of shame at her hastiness marked her cheeks. Faramir coughed and then covered his mouth. He had to look away for a moment.   

_"Burnt it?"_ Aragorn echoed. 

  _"It was… It seemed the best course at the time,"_ Rin stubbornly said. It was burnt and that was that and if such an act cost her life, then so be it. What did she know about treason anyway? She was a thief!

_  "Indeed,"_ Faramir said warmly, winking at Aragorn. Aragorn considered the rose shaped ring in his hand and then his cousin. It was strange indeed to realise that after all the years of being alone and bereft of kin, here she stood despite the perils that had beset them both.*

_  "Why was that, Lady Rosmarin?"_ Aragorn tested.   He could ill afford to overlook any threat to the stability of his realm. Word of her father's petition had reached his court even if Bereth had not and the results were incendiary. That was close to thirty years ago. Now, the threat was only more tangible. 

  _"Why? You mean you don't know?"_ She was truly astonished. Hanasian squeezed her hand again and she took a deep breath.   

_"I… it was yet another episode of the foolishness of the past. Cardolan fell. What remained of its people accepted your forebears as their lord. Now, it is reunited as it should always have been bar the grasping silliness of squabbling men. Bereth's claims may have been possibly rightful, but they were not right. Cardolan has earned it's rest, it's peace. I have no claim to press, no desire to make her bones dance at my whim! I don't care what Bereth thought he was entitled to. I am not him. I refuse to be! I refuse his ambition, his greed, his arrogance! You rule Cardolan well. Let it continue."

  "Am I to understand you have no interest in taking up your heritage? Mistake me not, my lady. Cardolan's throne is yours and yours alone by right of descent." 

  "None, not one scrap of one piece of one skerrick! No… I'll not take a hand in the sorrows of the past. I'll not create a new age of folly. Do her people cry out for partition? Cardolan only came into existence through the quarreling of brothers. I see no reason to perpetuate this. I see no cause to reverse the decision Cardolan's survivors made when they took refuge in Arnor all those centuries ago. I see no reason to divide Arnor anew. Let the past lie at rest. Let Cardolan know peace and prosperity under her ruler, under you. Please!"_ 

  Aragorn was surprised, to say the least. He had anticipated a protracted negotiation to ensure the unification of the north remained intact. He had not expected his cousin to disavow herself of her lineage. Faramir too was surprised.   

_"I think I need to sit down,"_ Rin muttered. The heat, the press of soldiers and shock of her meeting was catching up with her fast. Hanasian held her upright, a rock against her unsteadiness. 

  _"You're not alone in that, Lady,"_ Faramir replied. He slipped out to his men stationed without and they were soon on their way with brief exchange of signals. They progressed to a tavern and upstairs to a private room. Refreshments were soon brought and Rin was relieved to take a seat. In the intervening time, Aragorn had opportunity to consider what he had learnt. He waited for Rin to assuage her thirst before picking up the thread further. 

_  "So, my lady, to recap… you're enlisted in Hanasian's Company as physician and healer. You're the ancestral heir to a throne you have no desire to take up. Moreover, you wish for any claim to such throne to be extinguished. Am I correct?"_   Rin nodded, seated next to Hanasian and leaning towards him for shelter.


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

_"Then what indeed do you seek from me?"_ Aragorn asked.

_  "Nothing!" 

  "Truly? You would surrender a realm and all its riches for nothing?"   

"I only want what I have always desired: my life. My freedom! My path! I have made my choice in enlisting in the Captain's company. I ask no more and no less than that. Is that too much? It seems like a lot, now that I say it..." 

  "You give up a realm for a life of war and you ask if that is too much? You unite a sundered realm in a way I never could and you ask if that is too much? You emerge, alive and very much well, proving a family I had long believed lost to exists and you ask if that is too much?" 

  "You seem to be sceptical…I have spent my life thus far wondering where my next meal will come from, and where I might find shelter for the night, and whether I would live to see the next dawn or next sunset. Against this, what may seem the humblest or meanest of things to you seems to be a treasure beyond all reckoning to me. I already have so much more than I ever believed possible!" _  Aragorn could hear the full measure of her meaning in her words. He and Faramir both saw Rin glance once more to the man she clearly loved. Aragorn's eyes drifted to Hanasian and he nodded, slowly. 

  _"And so, you prove wiser than many a prince before you,"_ Faramir observed to Aragorn's side. 

  _"I see, my lady, that you are a healer indeed. I will admit that I feared you carried your father's intentions at your heart but it is clear now that I am mistaken. You seek to be free, yet I cannot remove that which is your descent. No… let me speak… I can no more remove your *lineage than I can remove the sun from the sky. Such a precedent would prove… intemperate. It could plunge the peace we both seek for the realm into doubt." _

  Faramir nodded at Aragorn's words. Stripping Rin of her descent and lineage would create a double edged sword that some hothead at some point could and would use against Aragorn's line. So had been Faramir's counsel. 

  _"Yet, there is a way forward if you will it. If you wish, it is possible to renounce the throne and cede it to me. It must be a decision you take fre-" _  

_"Oh I do! Please! Yes,"_ Rin declared. Aragorn sat back at her affirmation. 

_  "Then it shall be so. I will have the papers drawn up and we can finalise this on the morrow." 

  "Permanently? This won't raise its head again at some untoward point in the future?"   

"Into perpetuity, for you and your heirs, any that you may have with Hanasian," _Aragorn steadily replied.

Rin flushed again at his words. Aragorn and Faramir traded a knowing glance. Strider then stood and walked around the table. Hanasian and Faramir took to their feet, Rin following afterwards. The king nodded at Hanasian as he passed and placed his hands on Rin's shoulders.   

_"Well met, cousin. I have waited a long time for this day,"_ Aragorn said warmly. He placed a light kiss on either cheek and then turned to take up Hanasian's hand.   

_"Well done, captain. Long have you searched for her, my friend. May your road together be long." 

  "And so, Hanasian, how indeed did you find her,"_ Faramir inquired. Hanasian caught the playful tone to the question. 

  _"Prince, Sire, it was the darnedest thing. She was fleeing through the wilds outside of Tharbad having robbed two of my men. Quite literally, she collided with me. So, it would seem she found me instead of me her. It was almost as if she fell out of a tree,"_ Hanasian reported.   Faramir again covered his mouth and frowned into the middle distance. 

  _"You robbed two soldiers," _Aragorn mildly inquired. 

  _"That too seemed like a good idea at the time,"_ Rin muttered as more refreshments were delivered up.   

_"Oh, I don't know about that,"_ Faramir observed lightly._ "Some of the finest rulers I know of have been adept at the creation of wealth from the unlikeliest of places." _  At that Aragorn cleared his throat and re-lit his pipe. 

  _"You may wish to have a care, my friend. If trees around Tharbad are known for rendering up such as my cousin here, they are libel to be besieged," _he mused, drawing deep on his pipe as he met Hanasian's eyes.  

Elsewhere, Loch followed Molguv and Khule into the most fantastical of places, a melange of east and west. All three wore wide grins as they greeted the pastimes within. They had the whole day to pass until they needed to rendezvous at the Passage Tavern.

Hanasian was both eased and troubled by this meeting. It seemed too smooth to be true, yet there it was, King Aragorn and Prince Faramir taking the news of the arrival of the uncrowned queen of Cardolan all too calmly.  The stream of aromatic smoke cast out by Strider made a thick swirl between them. Strider watched it and broke the brief moment of silence.

  _"I have to warn you that there are many who counsel that should any heir be discovered, making claims or no, should be imprisoned and even a few recommend death. But I fear not any who are my kin from the years afar.

"Still, I must say that you must take care in this. Surely if any in your company know of this, the word will likely spread as fast as fire caused by lightning in the dry grass of late summer. So, I will have to change your orders some."_

Change of orders? Hanasian was aware of no orders other than the vague words of the messengers when they were in the north, and that of Captain Harlas on the ship.  

_"Orders, my friend? If the seas and winds were right, we would be on our way south to Umbar and beyond. What orders do you have for this company?"*_Hanasian said as he tried to wrap his thoughts around all that was happening.

  _"Yes, my friend. So it was when I gave word to them when I sent them to find you. But much has changed since those days. With lady Rosmarin arriving as the healer of your company, and all that was discussed here, surely there will be some in this city that will seek her out. Therefore I must send you south without delay."_  

Hanasian could see the concern on both Aragorn's and Faramir's faces. Yet even so, it seemed they were at ease. Strider went on,   _"Tomorrow the King will gather his armies and address them. I want most of your company to be there in formation under Mecarnil's command. But I want you, and Rosmarin, and Folca, and Videgavia to stand with me as guards on the podium. Everyone will see where the company stands, and know they have my support.

"They will also see that Lady Rosmarin stands there as well, in company attire, for all to see. There will be no doubt that you Rosmarin show no threat to this realm in the north, and that you stand by your King. I trust from all that you have said here that you do stand my me."  His eyes beamed into Rin's reading her thoughts. What he found satisfied him, but Rin seemed a bit shaken. Strider then spoke to Hanasian,  "You will then leave by two ways. Half the company will depart on the ship 'Night Explorer', and the other half via the bridge to South Gondor. Of which detachment you will command will remain a secret even from you until the hour has come. Mecarnil and Folca will be in command of the other detachment. You will meet up near Umbar. Any questions?" _


----------



## Elora (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course there were questions. Hanasian thought the only bright part of this was Rin would be going with him. But Hanasian had the thought that maybe it would be a good decoy if they separate and go in different detachments. Hanasian didn't like that thought, and wasn't sure he should put it out there.

  _"Worry not my friends. We will talk on an official level tomorrow after I address the armies. But for now this gathering grows long... too long to keep secret. Namarie,"  _Aragorn said, turned and was gone out the back. Prince Faramir drew his hood and disappeared out the front. A moment passed and Rosmarin and Hanasian stepped out into the daylight. Hanasian's mind seemed too filled with confusion to think straight. It was then he noted a small rolled scroll was in his pocket. He left it there and they walked the markets again, heading for the Passage.

Voromir turned the gold mark over in his hand. The sailor that had returned it to him seemed anxious. He was a simple man, a man loyal to his king. However, this business made him feel inexplicably nervous. The sailor knew his duty. It was this knowledge that had dragged him from home to the navy. It was this knowledge that had prompted him to accept the task and mark from Voromir all those years ago. He'd never imagined he'd trip over a missing queen on the high seas, and yet, beyond all reckoning, he had.

  _"You're certain it's her, it's Erían,"_ Voromir inquired. His was a face of lines, sharp angles, like a shattered pane of glass, only colder. The sailor ducked his head.  

_"Aye, lord, though she goes by a different name now - Rosmarin. The talk of her company was that it was proven beyond doubt in Mithlond by none other than one 'o Elrond's sons…. Not Elrohir, but the other one, lord."  

"Which company?"  

"The Black Company of Arnor, led by one o' those Rangers… Hanasian, Captain Hanasian. Only a dozen men, lord. They seem to 'ave signed her on, like, with her foster brother. The captain is her… paramour, I suppose. And there's this other Ranger who watches her like a hawk, like she was his own. His name is Mecarnil."  _

Voromir's mouth twisted in a cold smile. It had to be Bereth's whelp, then and she was proving herself to be as clever and treacherous as her father. She'd suborned a company held in high esteem with the king, wrapped Rangers around her treacherous fingers, and now she was in Pelargir when the south was erupting into open rebellion. Voromir did not believe in coincidences. It was almost certain she was in league with that other traitor responsible for whipping the tribes of the far south into a frenzy. He could guess at their plan, even if their means remained a mystery. Attack from both sides, watch the kingdom's shatter under the strain, divide the spoils between them. He had to admit, were he not a loyal man, it would seem a very good plan indeed. A plan worthy of one born of high noble blood.

  _"Where are they staying,"_ Voromir inquired, turning the mark over in his hand. A gold crown mark was worth close to ten year's wages for the sailor before him.  

_"Passage Tavern. They'll meet there at the end o' the day, lord."  

"And Erían, where is she now?"

  "She headed off with her captain, lord. I don't rightly know where she might be now. I came right here to seek you out, as I were told to do when you gave me that there mark, lord."  _

Voromir flicked the mark into the air and towards the sailor. He lifted a hand to the guard at the door. The guard admitted a soldier, a ranking officer. Guard and soldier alike bore a leaping stag in gold on a green field across their tabards. The officer glanced to the sailor, who clutched his gold mark, and dismissed him from his thoughts without further consideration. He saluted Voromir smartly.

  _"The Passage Tavern, you know it Captain?"

  "Yes, m'lord."  

"Take a small number of men, your best, there. Bring me back the woman that the sailor identifies for you. Do it quietly. She may be accompanied by members of the Black Company whom she has corrupted. I do not want a scene."  

"Yes, m'lord."

  "Captain, let me make myself clear. I want that woman, alive and in a condition to permit putting her to question. She's a treacherous one. She's already got two Rangers, Hanasian and Mecarnil, wrapped around her fingers. Bring her to me and only me. Understand?"  

"Yes, m'lord."_

  A flick of Voromir's wrist set in motion what had been waiting nearly thirty years. Lenvis marched at a quick clip to the barracks. A covert extraction in a public place at a time when the port was crawling with soldiers was both a blessing and a curse. A blessing because military men like him would blend right in. A curse because his quarry could easily find aid from the armed, capable men around her. The sailor bumbled along in his wake, uncomfortable on dry land. It showed in his gait.  The Passage Tavern did not bode particularly bad or good for his job. The Black Company of Arnor, though, had a fearsome reputation. Hanasian was highly regarded, Mecarnil too. Word was that Hanasian had been taking on any man he deemed suitable, broadening his ranks with men of the East and South. This made it unpredictable force to be reckoned with. Lenvis knew the three men he wanted for this task. If this woman could be fetched without a scene, they'd do it. 

Lenvis and his small team were at the Passage Tavern before sunset, garbed as many in Pelargir were: infantry uniform. The appearance of a tall Ranger accompanied by a fair haired beauty in Black Company uniform was sufficient for Lenvis.

_  "Her name?"_ he asked the sailor.  

_"She goes by Rin… short for Rosmarin, now sir."   _

Lenvis grunted dismissal and the sailor shot out of the inn eager to be back to his ship and quit of this business about traitors and thrones. Made his skin crawl just thinking about it. Lenvis felt for Hanasian. It was easy to see how she'd managed to compromise him. She was a truly beautiful woman, for all of her perfidy. It was sorrowful that such proud service could be so corrupted. It only hardened his own heart against the woman on the Ranger's arm. The piper always had to be paid. Every soldier knew it. He hoped he could remove her without exacting too harsh a price from Hanasian and his men.

At the Sighing Sands, Loch was receiving instruction on the cultural nuances of Khand. It had all started with a shriek from a wild, dark eyed beauty called Farah. No one had told Loch that the renowned Khandese dancers could be watched, cheered and applauded but never ever touched. He'd only meant to assist the dancer to her feet after a truly spectacular performance. Gallantry was ever a path to the kind graces of a woman in his experience.  Unfortunately, the men whose task it was to defend Farah's honour in these uncivilised lands did not suffer from the same prohibitions. They made short work of the inebriated recruit and they knew their business well. Loch was ejected into a back alley, minus his uniform, for the City Watch to collect. He'd spend a night in the prisons and wake with several more bruises and abrasions than he had before, and he would never ever attempt to dishonour a Khandese dancer again. Molguv shrugged as he was handed Loch's uniform.

_  "Ah well, could be worse,"_ he observed to Khule. 

Khule nodded sagely.  _"Aye, the dancer could have been Haradrim… they'd have had his hands and head for setting so much as his eyes on her. Should we bail him out?"  

"I have no more coin left."

  "Nor I…. you have his uniform, you can tell the cap where he is,"_ Khule replied as they headed out. They argued the toss over*who would have that joy on the walk back to their lodgings.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2011)

It was Berlas who sensed something amiss. It also was Berlas who was approached by an old comrade in arms while he was heading for the Passage Taver

_  "Berlas, old friend. How are you?"

  "I am well… Anbor, right?_"*Berlas said as he paused.

Some of the others noted this and went on. It was obviously someone he had served with before his company days. Videgavia made a note of the man's face and his insignia. He was obviously a highly regarded soldier of the realm. Duly noted, Videgavia turned his thought to how to get Loch out of lock-up. Surely, the kid would be found there if the usual way of things occurred whilst he was with Molguv.  

Anbor replied to Berlas,*_"I see you're part of the Black Company! I wondered where you'd gotten off to."

  "Yeah, an opportunity opened up, and I took it. Sorry I didn't leave word for you and the guys,"_*Berlas said, looking past Anbor to a figure that he thought he had seen shadowing them.  

_"Yeah, well, I left the Green company of Ithilien right after you. An opportunity came to be in the King's Guard. And so here I am,"*_Anbor said, and Berlas noted he was a bit on edge to just be having an old comrade reunited chat.

Berlas didn't want to say anything with shadows around, so motioned that they step into a nearby doorway. It turned out to be a spice merchant, and Berlas used the opportunity to buy some food seasoning as cover. He spoke in a low voice to Anbor.

  _"So what is troubling you Anbor? I can sense there is something."_  

Anbor fidgeted, and took a sample of the seasoned dried meat the merchant offered.  

_"I have to warn you… a snitch from that ship you arrived on has been about. He's been carrying on to my commander about some royal heir to the north kingdom had arrived with you. He plans on killing her I think, or at least imprisoning her. All I know is they are concerned for the King. I trust the King knows what he's doing, and all, so I don't know what he's on about, but he has chosen a few of us to try and take her."_

  Berlas looked at him, trying some of the dried meat himself, and said,*_"Well, I'm not sure about royal heirs, but some seem to think our healer is."_ Berlas paused, concerned that in doing so he risked too much. He pressed on, seeking to protect their healer against unwarranted speculation, _"To me, she is just a thief that got caught, and now is paying the price with an enlistment."  _

Anbor nodded, and whispered,*_"I am thinking I would like to be a part of your company. This King's Guard detail is nice, but it has its drawbacks. Maybe you can put a good word in for me?"

  "Maybe"_ Berlas replied, relieved that Anbor didn't seem too preoccupied with Rin. The seasoned meat delivered a heat to Berlas' tongue which he attempted to blow the heat off. After this necessary pause, he took up their discussion once more.  

_"But maybe that will depend on whether what you say is accurate. If I go to my captain saying a plot is in the works, I need to be sure, or we'll both look the fools. What do you actually know?"

  "I know that we'll be watching your healer. A handful of us, picked by my commander Voromir. We got word you'll be meeting at the Passage Tavern from sailor informant. You will likely see me there. I'm only out here on an errand for Voromir, otherwise I'd be there staking the place out along with my comrades. Since Voromir is rather close to the King, very little escapes his attention. Though I'm sure he is oblivious to the fact the king manages to defy his guard on several occasions. You just keep watch for anything, and especially keep watch on this healer of yours. If their plan is a go, I'll stretch both arms at the same time. If not, I'll stretch one at a time."_

  Anbor bought some of the meats and stowed them. It was what Voromir sent him to get. He slapped his old comrade Berlas on the back and left. Berlas waited a few moments before heading out himself. He needed to get to the Passage and quickly.  Rin and Hanasian were quiet as they made their way to the tavern. Both had heads filled with thoughts. They were the first to arrive that afternoon and so it fell to them to see to accommodations. Berlas had arrived before some of the others. Both Hanasian and Rin were there, enjoying strong tea and watching for the others. Molguv, Khule and Loch were not there yet. Wugof was there, surprisingly, and seemed to be talking to Frea about something. Berlas could see there must have been a bit of trouble happening. He looked around and quickly noted Videgavia by the door. Ever alert, that northman seemed to never take a break. Berlas went over and stood by him.

  _"See that man over by the long table? Note his insignia. I have it on good authority that he and a couple of his cohorts will be here to try and find an opportunity to take Rin. They know about the whole heir thing and seek to prevent any trouble she may bring."

  "Ah, well, personally, I like Doc. Will be good to have in a scrape. Ups our chances of living I think. About the whole north realm business, well, it don't mean nothing to me. Still, she is a member of this company, and we look out for our own,"_*Videgavia ominously said to Berlas as he surveyed the gathering evening crowd.

_  "It's good you got this information, Berlas. I believe you'll do well in this company. You need to tell the cap."  _

Berlas nodded and with a look around, started walking toward Hanasian and Rin. He got there about the time Mulgov and Khule arrived. Apparently Loch was locked up for some undue indiscretions toward an eastern dancer. Berlas couldn't tell of what he knew just this moment. He stood and listened as the two reported on Loch. Molguv was carrying a uniform. Wulgof's grin widened as he deduced whom it belonged to.  

_"How bad,"_ he asked the pair.

  _"Could have been worse," _Khule replied.  

_"Where is he,"_ Folca inquired. Molguv glanced to the window to guage the position of the sun.  

_"Oh, he'd be in a cell by now, don't you think Khule?"

  "Aye, the best place for him. An… education, if you will,"_ Khule said with half a grin.

  _"If that is the case, then you can collect him tomorrow morning,"_ Hanasian said, ill pleased at losing a member on some misadventure mere hours after making port. This despite his instructions for them to keep their heads down.

_  "I expect greater discipline from you, from all of you. The next man that finds himself incarcerated can make his own way out. You two, since you helped the recruit into the mess, can help clean it up.  "As it seems not all of us yet understand what it means to comport ourselves with dignity, no one is to step foot outside of this tavern unless I give you direct leave to do so. Tomorrow, we will present ourselves to the king with the rest of his troops. That means full dress uniform. You'd best be ready."_

In the Pelargir City lock-up*Loch was a bit disorientated. His head hurt from the working over he had gotten, and from the stiff ale served at the Sighing Sands. Reailzing he was in a cell, he started to yell.  

_"Hey! Hey you! What do you think you're doing? Don't you know who I am?"  _

The guard walked over, smiled and said,*_"Yeah, a kid soldier that doesn't know how to keep his mouth shut!"_

  Loch blinked, realizing he shouldn't have stood up so quick.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2011)

_"Yeah, well I have friends… in high places that…_"  Loch caught his tongue before saying what he was thinking. Sure his sister, at least the girl he treated as such, was Queen of Cardolan. Even in his current state. Loch had enough sense to keep quiet about that. The guard picked up on it though.  

_"High places eh? You mean that band of mercenaries the King hired?"  _ Loch swallowed and tried to formulate his thoughts.  

_"Uh, yeah, the Black Company of Arnor. We look out for our own. You'll see…"_   Good decoy. He was glad he wasn't pressed. The guard took this as a challenge.

  _"Settle down now…"_*the guard replied. He bellied up to the the bars and pushed Loch back.  

_"You'll likely be fined and turned over to your company commander in the morning. I guess it will depend on where you touched the girl."_

  Loch sat back down on the stone floor, hoping the company he called his own would look out for him.  Hanasian's statement at the tavern earned a collection of scowls and grumbling, but no open disobedience. Lenvis had heard it all and he chewed his lower lip as he thought. They'd not winnow the traitor out any time soon whilst the entire Company was in effect under house arrest. This was becoming increasingly difficult. The prospect of returning to Voromir empty handed was fast becoming a strong likelihood.  

_"Recruits! They're more trouble than they're worth," _Frea growled, fixing Rin with a resentful stare in lieu of her brother. Rin was of half a mind to agree with Frea. One was in lock up and the other, her, was a whole other bag of trouble. *She made no response, to the surprise of several.  Were it not for her presence, the Company would be spared this entire mess. It pained her to think it, but perhaps it would have been best if she stayed at Mithlond… or Bree. One look at Hanasian confirmed this weighed on him heavily. Guilt was pressing down on her. He had not asked for any of this. The king had been in her head, that experience startling enough in its own right. He had warned her that the port was crawling with soldiers, all of whom sworn to defend him against her. He had warned her against fleeing and again urged her to caution. Any sense of ease she had won in the presence of soldiers had vanished into thin air at that. Imprisonment, death… both seemed likely. If that was not concern enough, she also feared who else may be dragged into this mess if any such loyal men decided their duty forced them to take action against her. Who else would pay the wages for her her father's ambitions? Would the Company stand back and let events unfold? What if they fell attempting to intervene? Yet more blood added to the price of Cardolan. Around her, the conversation moved on.  

_"Everyone knows you don't touch the dancers… everyone except Kid… and now he knows," _Molguv said and Berlas winced. Khule noticed this, as did his sister who seemed to sit straighter and acquire that particularly sharp focus of hers that indicated Doc was working.

_  "It's not that bad. He was already pretty drunk… he rolled with the punches… literally,"_ Khule added, for her benefit. It was small comfort to the healer.

  Full dress uniform did not prepare itself. The chores resulted in an early night, much to the disappointment of several men who had been eagerly anticipating their first night in Pelargir. Lenvis watched the Black Company move off to see to its tasks. He needed to extract the traitor before they presented to the king for review tomorrow. Or… or he could return to Voromir and tell him that the traitor would present herself for justice on the following day. Smiling, he and his men rose to do exactly that.

  _"I will give her this, she has temerity, to present herself thus,"_ Voromir mused at his captain's report.   Bereth's daughter was proving a formidable adversary and one that would likely need to be executed for the good of all. An adversary like this was one you could not turn your back on. An adversary like this was one you needed to deal with, preferably once and with finality. Were she left alive, imprisoned or married off as some had counselled, she would rise up again and again. He would take her head from her shoulders himself rather than allow that.  

_"Very well. Ready your men. We'll have an end to this once and for all tomorrow. If she so much as takes a step towards the king, or the prince, take her down,"_ he ordered.

  _"In full view of her Company?"  

"If she is so brazen as to mount an attack before the assembled troops, on her head be it."

  "And if she does not?"  

"Then we will ensure she is available for questioning, captain."_

  Rin shivered and she looked out the window. It was still warm and the window was ajar to admit what breeze could be wrung from the air.  

_"Are you cold? Shut the window if you are,"_ Hanasian said. He could see the hair on her forearms stand on end from where he sat. Distracted, they'd said little to each other since the meeting. Rin rubbed at her arms and sighed before she turned her attention back to the boot she was polishing. As Loch was incarcerated, she'd elected to prepare his kit for him.

  _"Hanasian… I am sorry for all of this,"_ she said as she polished, glancing up at him.

  _"You've done nothing wrong."  

"Still, none of this would be any concern of the Black Company were it not for me. I feel… responsible for this… You didn't ask for this, Hanasian. Neither did I. Maybe it was for the better that I was lost. Perhaps I should lose myself again."

  "I found you before. I could find you again. I would find you again. In any case, you've been ordered to remain here until given leave to depart and I do not give you such leave, Rosmarin."

  "Yes sir."

  "Now come here."

  "Yes sir."_

  They'd been aching to do this since they had landed. Each wound their arms around the other and breathed in the scent of the one they held.  

_"Together… we will see this through, Rin."

  "Ever and always, love."_

  It was quite late when Berlas came to Hanasian and Rin's room to tell of the pending plot to kill Rin. Anbor had arrived, and it seemed the company was too tight around the place. Videgavia's diligence had the men watch every angle. Nobody would be getting in or out, let alone taking anybody against their will, or killing anybody either. And true enough, Anbor had given the sign that it was not going to proceed this night. In the end it was a calm evening. Despite this, tensions were high.  The night passed uneasily for them both, restless with their respective thoughts and fears. They clung to each other, taking what comfort they may in each other's presence. The following day dawned ominously red. *Somehow, Wulgof and Khule managed to slip away in the early hours of the morning, joined by Berlas. They proceeded to the lock-up in the premise of breaking Loch out. They were well and truly surprised when they ran across a man approaching them on the street.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2011)

_"Hi guys. Didn't know if you were coming."  _

The three were surprised to see Loch walking towards them. He somehow managed to get free. They didn't ask him any questions, but did slap him about in joy before grabbing him by the collar and leading him back to the tavern. Finally, their curiosity became too much. As they approached the tavern, Khule just had to know.

  _"So kid, how you get out?"  

"Easy…"_ Loch said with his lopsided, affable grin.  

_"I relieved the guard of his keys without him knowing. Rin's not the only pickpocket, you know. Then I just waited until he went to sleep, unlocked the cell and let myself out. Hooked the keys back on his belt before I walked out the door. He'll have a hard time explaining that."_

  Wulgof slapped the kid on the back, knocking him forward a bit.  _"I like this kid more and more each day! Now, you're late for muster. Should have been here hours ago!"_

Morning came too soon, but Hanasian arose and set to working on looking his best. Rin lay sleeping just a bit longer. It would be a long day. He took out the scroll Strider had given him, and read it. He looked at Rin and wondered how she would take it. He went over and kissed her.

  _"Wake up my love."  _

She stirred, but didn't want the night to end. She knew clearly what Strider had told her. And now Hanasian was re-affirming it.  

_"You know you must speak to the massed soldiers. The King will expect you to. May you do well in this, and know I am standing with you."_

  Rin inwardly cringed at the thought. Perhaps she could contrive to hide under the bed. Speaking publicly was never a thought to her. Doing it in front of massed armies even less a possibility. Yet today she would be there with the King, renouncing any and all claim, to fade away as merely the healer of the Black Company. She arose reluctantly to prepare herself. What would she say?   Each of the company got ready. They would be ever on the alert. Videgavia, Mecarnil, Hanasian, and Rosmarin looked extra polished. Hanasian reviewed the company, and took extra note of Loch standing there in line. He paused in front of him, scowling fiercely at the recruit.  

_"You're late."

  "It won't happen again," _Loch mumbled. Hanasian cut him off.

  _"Damn right it won't. Any time you are let loose in a city, you will be with the twins, or Mecarnil, or Videgavia, or myself. You won't be going off with the less responsible elements of this company for some time. Now… I have a special assignment for you.

"You will be polished to perfection and stand front and center of the company line. Keep your eyes and ears open for any and all signs of discontent, note who and what their unit insignia is, and report to me at the end. Its very important you do this well, for in this, a plot against the king may be prevented._"  

Loch was excited to be singled out for special duty. Hanasian thought it good to keep the kid's mind focused on duty, and this was a good task. Who knows what he may notice. Chances were good that Loch would see something directed at Rin, being she was to be by him this day.  It came time to assemble. The sun pushed up over the sea. It would be another hot spring day. A slight wind blew from the east, hot and dry. The stench of Mordor no longer held sway over these summer easterlies, but they still could be rather unpleasant. Hanasian formed the company into position in front and center of the King, and left Frea in charge. Every one was aware of what Berlas had reported, and they were on watch. Loch was stoic and alert, true to company form once more. His gaze gaze flickered with concern to his sister, though he kept his mouth shut.

Hanasian, Rosmarin, Videgavia, and Mecarnil marched off in step, and walked out on the balcony that the King would address the soldiers. Hanasian noted one of the line guards watching him. It would have to be this Anbor that Berlas had spoken about. Too many of these men were around. Hanasian gave him a slight movement of his eye. Should Anbor be alert, he would know what it meant. Hanasian let the other three know to be on the fullest alert without appearing so. They were in place, and the King had arrived.  Rin stared out at the men gathered below, eyes slightly glazed as she took it all in. This was the day she would die. She knew it. Soldiers and knights stood under banners that leapt in the breeze. Boars, horses, stags, archers, mountains, swords, axes, swans, stars and trees all flew there, including the banner that marked her Company. Atop the wall flew four banners already. One was the king's, black and silver stars and trees fluttering higher than the other three. The second belonged to Ithilien, green tree on a delicate golden field. The third belong to Rohan, Elfwine's cavalry was gathered below it. The fourth was the swan of Dol Amroth. As the king had arrived a fifth was been added, this one a silver rose on a blue field. Rin swallowed hard at the sight and fought yet another insane urge to bolt that had been persistently gripping her since she woke up. A ripple swept through the assembled forces and she had swallowed hard. This was very, very public. A very, very public death, she thought, feeling dizzy and sick. Hanasian steadied her to one side and she took another deep breath which she slowly blew out in a bid to calm herself.

  Though Aragorn had warned her of this yesterday, in that silent exchange, it did not make this easier. Her eyes scanned for archers in high places. There were too many shadows. Signals were being given around her by Hanasian, Videgavia and Folca. She still had yet to learn what they meant, but she could guess and her conclusions were not pretty. There was a guard staring at her. Would he be the one that took her life? Rin mentally slapped herself before outright panic set in. If she was going to die today, it may as well be for something constructive. At least she wasn't going die on account of cheese, like she had thought she would seven years ago in Edoras. Videgavia's brows shot up as he heard the woman in their midst mutter about cheese. She had not the slightest idea that she did so. Videgavia peered at her. Could she possibly be daydreaming at a time like this or was she about to pass out? Her face was wan and her eyes glittered all the more intensely for it.  

_"Arisen from discord, Cardolan ultimately proved herself our ally in centuries and Ages past. Once more, on this day, she rises to do so again."  _Aragorn's voice carried well, his experience at such things showing. He paused and looked back to where she stood. Then, with a faint smile of encouragement, he beckoned her forward. Her blood roared in her ears. Somewhere, under the banner of the leaping stag, there was a disturbance. Loch noted it well. They were muttering at the rise of his sister's banner. They weren't the only ones. Boar and mountain too were restless too. Loch noted it all. The swan was curious and the horse was fascinated. Elfwine, prince of Rohan, stared up at the balcony in open amazement. For the main, the Rohirrim merely watched the soldiers of Gondor with distant interest.  Rin took another deep breath and the last step out from any chance of hiding at the same time. Her feet itched with the urge to flee and she swayed with this imperative.

  _"Are you ready for this, cousin," _Aragorn asked quietly.  

_"No,"_ she replied honestly, _"But now that we've come to it, let's get this over before my instincts get the better of me."   _

_"Men, I give you the Lady Rosmarin, heir to the throne of Cardolan and sworn member of the Black Company of Arnor, commanded by Captain Hanasian, formerly of the Grey."_  

In the wake of his announcement, a stunned silence hung heavily over the assembled forces. Then she heard her brother give out a whoop. She could see his face from where she stood, his familiar crooked smile below.


----------



## Elora (Sep 18, 2011)

_"Why is she here?"_ demanded a cold, imperious voice. 

Voromir stepped forward, hand on the hilt of his sword. Aragorn looked to her. His message was clear. She needed to confront such men head on. Direct was something she knew how to do well.

_  "I am here to put a stop to divisions that weaken our realm. I am here to give Cardolan her peace."

  "Even as our ally, Cardolan not once offered up what true peace required: her throne. Not once, including your father."

  "I cannot stand here and answer for the folly of those that went before me, my father included. I cannot undo the past, any more than you can, Lord. Would that I could."

  "Perhaps we see the treachery of women in your honeyed words!"  

"And perhaps we see now how proud men, lords and nobles, brought us to this sorry state of affairs! We can stand here and squabble some more. We can whisper poisonous accusations of treachery, exchanging suspicion for pointless suspicion all while those knights over there broil in their armour under the sun. Or you can shut up and let me sign this damn piece of paper here. Do you want unification and peace? If so, close your mouth. If not, speak on! Which is it to be?"  

"I think you have your answer, Voromir. There was no honey in that,"_*dryly called another from beneath a swan banner. Imrahil hooked his thumbs through his sword belt and grinned at the incensed noble openly.  

The intervention gave Rin the opportunity to leash her snapped patience. Voromir grappled with himself and then stepped back into ranks. Rin looked back to where Hanasian stood, silently pleading for him to get her the hell out of here. Aragorn stepped forward once more.  

_"Lady Rosmarin has braved considerable peril to stand before your scrutiny today. Cousin, will you tell them of what it is you endeavour this day?"  

"Today I mean to set to rights the follies of the past. I mean to surrender my title and claim to Cardolan's throne into perpetuity to the rightful ruler of Cardolan, long ago accepted by those few that endured the war and plague that beset the realm. I set aside the claim and petition fashioned by my father. Indeed, I reject it outright."  

"Do you swear that you do this freely, without duress or haste but after the fullness of consideration."

  "I do so swear, sire."  "And, finally, Lady Rosmarin, so there can be no doubt, where do your loyalties lie?"  

"In that, despite what some may say my blood means, I am no different to any member of the Black. My service, my loyalty, is sworn to you, under the command of the Captain of the Black Company."  _

At a gesture from Aragorn, Faramir stepped forward with a sheaf of papers. A functionary came with him, bearing that cursed ring on a blue velvet cushion. For all of her initial trepidation, it was a straightforward thing when it came to making history formal. She signed page after page. So too did Aragorn. There was wax applied to both and she was handed back the ring to affix to royal seal of Cardolan onto the orders of succession. When it was done, Aragorn closed her hand around it before she could give it back.

  _"Keep it, Rin. I have no need for it and it is a piece of you. If not for your father, keep it for your mother. Now we come to the final part: they must see you kneel."_

  Those assembled watched a queen kneel in homage to her chosen successor. As she pressed her lips to the Ring of Barahir, it was formally done. Cardolan's throne and title was ceded to Aragorn and his heirs. In the company, Loch never felt prouder of his sister. Mecarnil felt something similar. He knew her mother would have wept with joy to behold this day. He felt her spirit shimmer briefly as the sun caught her daughter's hair.  

_"At last it is done,"_ he whispered.   

Aragorn lifted Rin to her feet, queen no longer. Just her, a healer, and still alive for the time being. They considered each other a long moment and then both smiled at some private thought exchanged.  

_"Mark my words well. Any man that considers him loyal to the realm or I will recognise that what has passed here today was the act of an ally and of kin, not a foe or a traitor._"  Aragorn's gaze swept across the vista below. Any rumbling fell silent. Rin found herself released to step back into position again. She took to it gladly, and her hand found Hanasian's and tightly gripped it.  

_"You have seen with your own eyes what can be achieved between allies, without the sorrow of war and blood spilt. Sadly, I cannot say that things will proceed so smoothly in the south. Since Castimir first took refuge in Umbar after the Kin Strife, Gondor and her allies have yet to enjoy enduring peace with Harad.  "Your commanders will relay your orders to you directly. I will say only this: this rebellion in the far south must be put down before it takes yet more lives. Umbar cannot be besieged. There are not enough ships to remove the civilian population of that port. 

"The uprising must be arrested before the havens are besieged, or untold suffering will unfold. It will not be easy. I know I ask of you no small thing. But you serve not only me and the united realms of north and south in this, but every woman and child who calls Umbar home. Think of your own families. What would you not do to protect them?"  Aragorn paused as the reality of this campaign hit home.  "Illuvtator guide you and Valar speed you. Companies, dismissed!"_  

Aragorn stood at the balcony as each company filed away. The Black remained and Folca dispatched Loch to report his findings above. On the balcony, the guards started to file within. Hanasian heard Anbor command several away on other duties. Anbor nodded at the Black rangers as he sent the men on a goose chase that would ensure no last minute foul play could unfold. Voromir was not a malevolent man and not a traitor. But he was a proud one and one unaccustomed to being defeated, publicly, by a woman he believed to be contemplating high treason.  When Loch reached the royal rooms, he found Mecarnil and Videgavia on the door. Inside, Rin was seated with her head in her hands. Hanasian stood in the door between the room and the balcony. Aragorn stood on the balcony still, studying the units that he had deployed as they set out. Rin looked through her fingers as her brother approached.  

_"You look like you decided to wrestle a stampeding herd of cattle,"_ she said, studying his bruised face and lowering her hands. He grinned at her and focussed his attention on his captain.

_  "Boar and Stag, cap. Plenty were interested, real curious, but those two just weren't happy."

  "Rejoin your company, Loch. Videgavia will go with you,"_ Hanasian said.

  _"Stag we knew about, Boar is new,"_ Mecarnil said. Rin stood at that and started pacing.

  _"This should all be moot now, right? Right?"_ Her gaze bounced from Hanasian to Mecarnil and back to Hanasian again. She moved towards him.  

_"Perhaps, love, but it would be unwise to assume,"_ he said gently as she approached. He felt her press her brow against his shoulder, and wrap her hands around his arm.  

_"Neither Boar nor Stag are… anything less than loyal men. But caution is indeed wise at this juncture. After three decades, it may be difficult for them to see you any differently for some time and they are proud lords,"_Aragorn said as he walked into the room.


----------



## Elora (Sep 18, 2011)

_"My favourite kind,"_ Rin sighed sardonically. Aragorn watched her square her shoulders. He glanced to Mecarnil, the ranger sworn to defend her bloodline and to Hanasian, the one she so clearly loved. It was time to discuss their next move.

Aragorn gestured that all should seat themselves. They did so, though tension remained. Rin was clearly agitated. Perhaps that was understandable, given what had unfolded. She sat tensely, coiled and wary, glancing to the balcony and thoughts darting like silvery fish in the rapid flows of spring melts. Beside her, Hanasian was himself pre-occupied. Mecarnil was intensely curious, knowing that there had been some discussion as to what would now occur held yesterday. Aragorn broke the silence.

_"When we spoke yesterday, Hanasian, I advised you that the Company would split and depart Pelargir in two ways. You would lead one column, Mecarnil here and Folca the other. One would venture by sea and the other by land. It is time to speak of what prompts this change to your earlier instructions."_

Hanasian nodded slowly, focusing himself and bracing himself for what may follow. He glanced to Rin, who was listening despite being wrapped in her own thoughts. The idea of parting from her was as welcome and as painful as parting from his right arm. But, duty was duty and this is what they had both chosen. They would be faced with this again and again in their lives. If they were to have a life together, then they would each need to shoulder their duty and not have it pull them to pieces. They had to embrace their duty and not let it divide them. Mecarnil took the news of the change to orders in his stride. He had his own thoughts as to the reasons why, and really the reasons why did not matter. Orders were orders. One did not question one's king as to the reasoning behind it. He hoped the woman in their number could see the wisdom and reality of this life she had chosen so publicly moments before.

_"The Black's ability at covert operations is unsurpassed. I hope to avoid open battle by calling on your Company. I need the Black in two places at once. I need the Black in Umbar swiftly. I need to know if this rebel has any support in Umbar, what is known of him and the men he has pressed to his cause and the Black will need to be ready to move swiftly deeper into Harad. Umbar will be the final place for preparations. There are supplies you will need in Harad that can not be gotten elsewhere.

"I also need the Black to shield the advance contingents of the main force, scouting to ensure that should open battle eventuate, the force is at least intact upon arrival. The land between Pelargir and Umbar is neither openly hostile, nor friendly. It poses a risk to any and all that cross it. I will bolster your number with Faramir's Rangers. You'll reach Umbar the fastest of all traveling by land. You'll scout and reconnoitre for Elfwine's cavalry and Gondor's Knights. They will shield the larger infantry that follows. Imrahil and I will lead the army. We cannot cover the advance, mounted units without the Black."_

Again, this made sense. Both Mecarnil and Hanasian nodded. Hanasian noted, however, that Aragorn had not indicated who would take which route, nor which party would accompany Rin. If it was based on risk and where her skills would best be used, it would be with the land contingent rather than sea.

_"Hanasian, I will need you in Umbar fast. My friend, you'll be needed there most to guide the gathering of intelligence and ensure preparations for further covert action are made. Therefore, you will lead the half traveling by ship, if you will."_

The fact that a king made an order a request said much to Hanasian of his chieftain's and friend's character. He could be regal, but preferred this approach, the approach of the Rangers where he could make it work.

_"Of course, sire. We serve proudly as you see fit,"_ he replied gravely.

_"I will lead the land group. Hanasian, I think you'd find Molguv useful in Umbar. He speaks the language. He may be able to get information that you'll be seeking,"_ Mecarnil said.

_"If you're scouting, you'll need someone who can understand the language yourself," _Hanasian replied.

_"Khule does," _Rin said between them. She caught their glances.

_"He understands enough… may not be fluent, but can understand and communicate to some degree. I've heard him and Molguv speaking. Molguv ribs him for his clumsiness in Common, which is how I figured out what they were up to. Did it a lot on the voyage down," _she added.

_"Seems your Company has been preparing itself in more ways than one,"_ Aragorn observed.

_"Yes…. Very well, I'll take Molguv with me, Loch too. He's got a head for this sort of thing," _Hanasian agreed.

_"Just keep him away from..."_ Rin's voice trailed off. She needn't say it. Hanasian knew what a reckless fool her brother could be…. Him and ale, him and women… she sighed and shook her head. He looked like he'd been trampled by the oliphaunts that are said to inhabit the lands they were to venture into.

_"And I'll take Khule,"_ Mecarnil said as Rin's thoughts turned again. She swallowed, chewed her lower lip. What had to come next, she thought, would not be easy. Rin glanced at Hanasian a long moment.

_"I think I should go with… Mecarnil. If catastrophe strikes at sea, a wizard is what is needed. If disaster strikes on land, a wizard might also be handy, but there is more I can do of use…" _She glanced to Hanasian, a silent apology. He could see how pained she was to say it.

_"I couldn't agree more,"_ Aragorn said. _"In any case, most will assume you'd accompany Hanasian. It will throw people off your scent for a while, give the dust a chance to settle."_

Her response had told Hanasian a great deal. This was a woman who, like him, understood duty. She was not about to tug him against it. Her words, her actions, it all added up to one inescapable conclusion.

_"We can dispose the rest of the Company fairly evenly from there, my friend,"_ Hanasian said. His hand reached and squeezed Rin's and his heart was pounding. He knew what he needed to do before they set out.

_"Then it is done. Both will depart on the morrow. The land forces will start to ride out in the morning.*'Night Explorer' will set out later. Captain Caritas is already provisioning. Harlas has split your supplies from'Fidelity' between Caritas' ship and the staging ground for the land contingent of the Black."_

Aragorn's word sealed it. She would be parted from Loch and Hanasian. Her heart felt like a stone, even if it was the right thing to do. She braced her shoulders. She was not going to wilt at the first hint of difficulty. The road would be a lot harder before this Harad thing was done and she would be equal to it. She was going to prove good to her word. She was. No two ways about it. Damn it.

_"One final matter, cousin,"_ Aragorn said. He found her gaze focused on him, startling in its intensity. A brief touch of minds revealed a turmoil storming in her own. She frowned and told him to quit rummaging around in her head in no uncertain terms. So this, Aragorn concluded, was family. He withdrew and held his palms out by way of apology.

_"You have surrendered the thrown, but your linage and blood remains the same. You remain of royal descent. You remain related to the royal line of the Reunited Kingdoms. In rank, you are now similar to Dol Amroth and Ithilien. This I cannot undo. The records at Minas Tirith are already being altered to reflect this. You have inherited a right to a place at court regardless of whether you intend to take it up."

"Surely all of that is now much of a muchness."

"Perhaps… the stark reality is this: you are one of the few unmarried highly ranking female nobles in the combined realms. We have had a surfeit of sons over the years. Moreover, given our mutual descent, you stand second in line to the high throne until Eldarion has heirs of his own. Your position is lofty, cousin. There is no other way to say it. There will be others who see advantage to be gained in this. Your life is your own, Rin. You needn't worry about being pushed in any direction. However, there will be offers and you need to ensure that in declining them you do not step on their pride. It can be a prickly thing at such junctures and I can ill afford a dispute in my own court over offense between nobles."_

Rin sat back in the chair. Polite? How was she supposed to be polite and diplomatic to men such as Voromir? These were men that had thought to incarcerate or execute her, and now they'd seek what? To form an alliance of some sort? To wed, surely not! It was contemptible, absurd and she had no patience for any of it. Mecarnil was perhaps most familiar with the way in which Rin's mind worked with political matters. She was ascerbic to say the least. How was he supposed to prevent a dispute cropping up on the way to Umbar? He had a sinking feeling already and they hadn't even left yet. Rin glanced over the Mecarnil. The look on her face was frank.


----------



## Elora (Sep 18, 2011)

_"You'd better keep me out on patrol, Mecarnil, or find some other way to keep them distant. It's the best chance of me remembering my manners if some benighted lord crosses my path. Why anyone would bother with nobles is a mystery to me."

"And me, some days," _Aragorn said softly.

_"Time is short and there are preparations, payroll and farewells to make. I will see you all on the morrow. I have some paperwork to do," _he added, glancing to where the sucession documents still sat on a table. They stood, Mecarnil bowed and Rin curtsied. Hanasian merely stood. A signal to Aragorn communicated something that Mecarnil understood and Rin, still, did not.

_"We will meet you below, Captain,"_ Mecarnil said. Hanasian nodded and Rin looked at him in question. He seemed nervous, or unsettled, in a way she could not put her finger on.

_"Oh, cousin… Under no circumstances sell that ring,"*_Aragorn admonished her.

_"Melt it down? Give it away?"

"No."_

Rin heaved a sigh and Mecarnil ushered her through the door.

_"What's going on back there,"_ she asked him. _"Something's afoot… again."_

_"You'll see, methinks, and soon."

"Rangers and their secrets,"_ she grumbled. After the night and this day, and what was shaping up tomorrow, she was not in the least a happy soul.

Aragorn studied Hanasian openly.

_"Well, out with it my friend,"_ Aragorn said.

Hanasian cleared his throat. He knew what he wanted. It shimmered just within reach. He had no idea if he would be permitted it. It was a lot to ask, given his common blood.

_"If you do not, someone will…. And you'll be tortured by that knowledge throughout the voyage and waiting in Umbar. For your own sake, out with it."_ Aragorn said.

_"Sire-"

"So formal?"

"I think it must be… for this…"

"Very well, continue, formally."

"Sire, I seek your leave to marry,"_ Hanasian said in a rush, his heart pounding and his head spinning with what had just left his mouth.

_"You don't need my consent, my friend. Even if you did, I stand so deeply in your debt for so much how could I withhold it? But, I suspect you seek my blessing and so you have both, gladly. What do you intend to do? You haven't much time."

"Betrothal I think, if she'll have me.”

"Yes, that makes sense. Hurry… before she offends someone," _Aragorn said, smiling. There was no need in inquire whose hand Hanasain sought.
It would make the parting easier for all and after 'rummaging around in her head' Aragorn had no doubt of the response Hanasian would receive. Hanasian, however, did not look nearly so certain. Such was the way of things. He watched his friend depart, approaching a precipice he recalled facing with similar trepidation himself. Aragorn's smile deepened at that, thoughts returning to his queen. She'd like his cousin. Yes, she would… although he'd have to drag her kicking to Minas Tirith…. But then Arwen was very good at getting what she set her mind to.

Hanasian found the Company waiting below. Mecarnil glanced at him, flashed a signal.

_"About time," _he muttered to Hanasian. The scene Hanasian found was a tableaux of how Rin managed to be polite to people she'd rather shorten a notch or two. A messenger stood nearby, bemused, as Rin shredded a piece of paper into tiny pieces with the strong, dexterous fingers of a healer. He watched paper snow to the ground. Behind her, men seemed fascinated and some amused, even Videgavia and Frea.

_"Is my answer clear?"_ Rin inquired in a dangerously soft voice, arching one eyebrow. The messenger glanced up from the ground to her face.

_"Oh, ah, yes, quite… m'lady,"_ he said, trying not to look too startled. She scowled at him.

_"Don't you m'lady me… I'm not fooled by it. Not for one moment!"_ The messenger departed at speed, leaving Rin to growl to herself. She set her sights on her brother and decided to set his ears on fire.

_"She's in a fine frame of mind, friend,"_ Mecarnil sympathised. Hanasian nodded, sighing. Still, he was going to do it tonight, give them some hope to cling to for the time ahead. He would ask her to marry him. A light to guide their way home. He gave the signal and the Company formed ranks and moved out. The day had been long, and after they parted with Aragorn, they set to work. Part of the plan was to look busy like they were leaving that night, but when morning light would come, there would still be company men around. Rin would be in slightly different attire in hopes to disguise her departure with the company over land. It would be a difficult task.

Hanasian tried to take his mind off what he wished to do, but realized he would have to do so quickly. Yet there were still so many tasks to be handled during the remainder of this day. One being to review possible new members of the company who had volunteered. A difficult thing to do especially since the knowledge that Rin was among the company came to light. Of the several dozen that wanted to join, he rejected most. But a handful appeared to be good prospects. One was Anbor. Aragorn granted him leave should he make the cut. He had once already given good intelligence, and seemed eager. Almost too eager. Hanasian decided to take him, and two others. They were brothers who seemed to have a knack of finding things, and making things work. Their skills could be useful when some ingenious engineering was needed. He sent two more to Mecarnil to accompany the other detachment. 

The shipboard detachment consisted of himself, Mulgov, Loch, Wulgof, and the three new members, Anbor of Minas Tirith, and Daius, and Donius of Anfalas. Those going by land consisted of Mecarnil, Rin, Khule, Videgavia, Frea, Folca, Berlas, and two new guys, Farbarad, a northern Dunedain kinsman, and Elcarlas, from Dale. Also, a surprise member arrived and found the company in the night. 

_"I heard the company was looking for some new men. How about an old one?"_ 

It was a battered and bruised Bear, moving stiffly. Still bandaged up, but looking much better than when they left him in Tharbad, he was a welcome sight. 

_"Bear!"_ Hanasian cried. _"Good to see you! You do look like **** though." _

_"I'm on the mend, and am able to do light duty for awhile, until things get heavy again. I also brought Foldine and Gian too. They are in a bit better shape than when you last saw them in Tharbad." _

They came walking in, smiles on their faces. It was good to get some old hands back. *

_"Don't have time to fill you in completely, but know that we are leaving in two groups to the south. Bear, you will take ship with me, as you could use the time to continue recovery. You too Foldine. Gian you will go with Mecarnil. We'll be heading to Umbar, and we need to make ready now!"_*Hanasian said to them.

Hanasian saw the urgency of the time. The ship would leave the next night after midnight, and the other party will be across the bridge and heading south by sunrise. There was this day and night left. He went in search of Rin. He found her checking her stores and securing them. Hanasian leaned over her shoulder and whispered to her. He wanted to see her alone. She got up and took his hand, and they slipped out the doorway. A long embrace followed by a lingering kiss, Hanasian seemed nervous. He wasted no time.


----------



## Elora (Sep 23, 2011)

_"My beloved Rosmarin, I know this may be something I should have thought out more than I have, but with things as they are, and our impending departure and separation looming, I feel I have to do this now. I ask for your hand in marriage." _

He held out a gold ring with a sapphire stone embedded amidst leaf designs. 

_"This is something that has been in my family for some time. My mother had it but rarely wore it, choosing instead to wear a simple inscribed gold ring that my father had given her before they were married. She gave this to me when I first rode out with the Rangers, and I've worn it on my little finger ever since. But now I wish you to accept it as a token of my undying love and commitment to you."_ 

Rin was speechless, utterly stunned. Hanasian slid the ring onto her finger where it was way too loose. He retracted it and slid it on her middle finger. She parted her lips to speak, but Hanasian forestalled her by setting his finger gently to her lips.*

_"You do not need to answer now. Maybe you wish to think this over a bit?"_ he suggested. 

It didn't seem so to them, they stood gazing at each other for a long moment, lost to all and everything but each other. Despite his common ancestry and her noble heritage, Hanasian hoped she would accept him.

There was a bit of commotion inside the large room where the company had gathered. Foldine introduced his sister Fraefoc, who had accompanied him to Pelargir. Expecting the worst, she was ready to return any comment that would come her way. Instead, the company was on their best behaviour toward her. Mecarnil went to talk with her and Foldine while the men were catching up with their old comrades who were wounded in Tharbad. The new men watched and listened, trying to settle into all the banter being made. Loch came to the realization that he was no longer the newbie, and would be happy to pass on those duties. The thought of taking ship again gave his stomach a whirl, but he seemed resigned to it. He did not like the idea of separating with his sister though, leaving her in the company of soldiers. Maybe he could convince the cap to let him go with the land party…. No, won't happen. He goes where Wulgof goes, having to keep an eye on the standard.

Darian, the King's messenger, arrived with further word that the Night Explorer*would depart that very night.*It was yet another way to keep any untoward plots off kilter. Mecarnil secured agreement with Foldine and Fraefoc to an idea and went to search out Hanasian and Rosmarin. He stepped out to find them in an embrace.*

_"Pardon my intrusion cap, but the hour has come. Word has come the ship will depart this night as the waxing moon sinks into the west. We have a plan to cover for Rin as well. Foldine's sister who had come with him to Pelargir has agreed to dress the part and board ship. She looks close enough like Rin that she will make a fair decoy boarding the ship in the dark. Come, for time is short." 

"Yes…. shorter than expected. We will be there shortly,"_*Hanasian replied softly.

Mecarnil left and Hanasian wiped a tear away from Rin's cheek.

_"So it has come sooner than we thought. Joy will fill my heart when I see you again in Umbar. I had hoped we would have this night together, but it is not to be. Say you will be my wife, for I will love no other ever again.”_

It was just as well that Hanasian repeated himself once more. Rin was light headed and convinced she had imagined what he had said, or misheard some how. It was all so… so… He was staring at her, forlorn hope and a startling vulnerability revealed in his expression that prompted her put him out of his misery. 

_"Beloved! Yes! Oh yes! I want to be your wife more than words can say!"_ 

She was shaking, a bittersweet joy was flooding through her. She kissed him urgently even as another rebel tear slipped free. Rin could feel his heart racing against her own. 

_"We will have other nights, and days,"_ she whispered after a long while, a finger tracing the strong line of his jaw tenderly. Foresight's chill eddied along the wake of her words. 

_"But not this night, love,"_ Hanasian said sadly. He caught her fingers and kissed their tips before he reluctantly released them. By the light of the half moon, Rin soaked in the sight of him amidst the whirlwind they were caught in. This sight would light her way back to him. Her hands drifted to her belt and fetched something out. Compared to what gleamed on her hand, it seemed a ridiculously paltry thing. Still… Rin pressed a length of her hair, braided and secured at both ends by white silk embroidered with gold. He recognised it immediately. 

_"It is not much, I know,"_ she started to say. He closed his hand around it, and used his other hand to close around the nape of her neck and pull her lips to his once more. They were both light headed and weak kneed as the moments passed. Hanasian groaned and straightened. Rin pressed her fingers to her flushed cheeks and they returned inside with feet that seemed heavy. 

_"Fifteen days? Twenty? Not so long. Not so long,"_ she said to herself in a bid to convince herself that it was true. Hanasian sighed as he shouldered his gear. Rin bent to her own, fishing out what she needed to send with his detatchment. On their return to the common area, the keen eyed paused. Something was different. Videgavia spotted it first and broke into a rare smile. 

_"What brought that on?" _Molguv wondered aloud. 

_"Rin have you been thieving again?"_ Loch inquired, spotting the gold that now suddenly gleamed from her hand. Rin's gaze dropped as Videgavia lightly cuffed her brother about the ear. 

_"Oh… OH!"_ Loch exclaimed as his mind kicked into gear. Then, the gig was up. Loch was the first to reach his sister and he nearly crushed the tiny bottles she was carrying in his enthusiasm. Mecarnil was the first to reach Hanasian. Word spread like wildfire amongst the expanded group. There was enough time for an ale, celebration and farewell, only barely. Rin distributed the small bottles of stomach settling potion to those she knew would need it on their voyage. It was done discreetly. Bear, Gian and Foldine were happy to reintroduce themselves. 

_"You look better," _she said, scrutinising each and not saying anything further. 

_"So do you, lass,"_ Bear replied, mussing the top of her head fondly. 

_"No lifting, no pulling, no throwing, no exertions…. Do you get sea sick?" 

"No, and before you harrumph at me you should know we've already been accepted back in by the Cap." 

"I don't harrumph," _Rin replied, eyeing Foldine's sister. The decoy. Guilt panged through her anew at the thought. Fraefoc eyed her back. 

_"I'm sorry about this,"_ Rin said. 

_"When Foldine said how terrified you were of them, I couldn't understand it. Now that I've seen them with my own eyes…" 

"Oh, their bark is worse than their bite… mostly… except for the frowning twin and you won't have to worry about him. He'll be my joy. They won't give you any trouble. They're good men, essentially. Just ignore Wulgof. He likes to bait people for his entertainment." 

"We should talk further," _Fraefoc said. So it was that the two women settled down as the ale was being shared around in close discussion.

_"That's not good. That's never good," _Khule observed glumly as the two women's heads pressed together. Foldine, who was listening to frank assessment of his fellow Company members from a woman's perspective chortled on several occasions until Fraefoc applied her elbow and he moved out of reach. 

_"Thanks, Rin. That's really helpful. Please don't worry about this. You helped my brother when you didn't have to and could be forgiven for not wanting to. Consider this my way of repaying you." 

"It still isn't right… but if that's the way you want to look at it." 

"It is." 

"Very well… do you want that cheese?" 

"Hate the stuff. Take it."

"Really?"_ Rin bent to address her next statement to Foldine around Fraefoc. _"I like your sister,"_ she said with a grin.


----------



## Elora (Sep 23, 2011)

The hours were short, painfully short. Loch had only left her once before, when she was a mute, traumatised six year old child. The result of that had been so horrifying to him that he had never left her again. She never spoke of it. He secretly hoped that she did not recall it. He would never forget it. This, though, was different. She was not six anymore. He was not leaving her. The people around her were not the smiling demons he had left her with before. These were people that were Company, family. These were people that could be trusted. It seemed like only minutes passed before they had to be on the move. 

_"You sure about this, Rin?"_ Loch asked.

_"Hanasian? Are you kidding? Absolutely!" 

"No, I mean, this… staying." 

"Oh, well… it's the best option of a bad set, Loch. And I'll be fine. We all will be. I'll see you in Umbar. You, on the other hand, will not be fine unless you do what you're told and stay away from bars, ale, and women." 

"Hah! You're a fine one to talk! You're the one getting married!" 

"And you're the one that earned himself a night in jail. I bet you can't even remember her name." 

"Farah… it means quicksilver in Khandese and the way that she- OW!"_ he protested as she tugged sharply on his ear.

_"Focus, Loch. No funny stuff. This is serious. You hear me?"_ 

Loch quit rubbing at his ear and grinned down at her faint frown. She was worrying at him. 

_"I'll miss you too, Rin,"_ he said, embracing her.

They started to move out. Fraefoc was wearing a Company cloak and pin over her clothing. She and Rin were of the same height. Fraefoc had braided her hair and pulled it to one side so that it would show when she drew up her cowl. In the darkness, they would see the hair and the pin and her height and assume it was Rin. The idea made Rin uneasy.*

"_Here," _Anbor handed her a faded green cloak. It was his own, from his Ithilien days. She put it on over her own Company cloak, stuffed her hair underneath both and pulled up the green cowl. 

_"Now just try to walk like a man," _Wulgof advised. 

_"Helpful. That's really useful," _Rin observed, edgy. She had been dreading this moment since she knew it was coming. They all moved out, some moving ahead to ensure nothing lay in wait for Hanasian and Fraefoc. Rin was at the back, keeping a low profile. The closer they got to the docks, the more agitated she became. Caritas had the gang plank down and they had already unfurled the mainsails. The "Night Explorer' was tugging at her moorings, eager to be away. 

Those taking the ship, excluding Hanasian and Fraefoc, hurriedly boarded. Fraefoc chose a place that was well shielded. Hanasian and Rin stood behind a stack of wooden crates. 

_"Now it will be my turn to find you, beloved,"_ Rin said, trying to put a brave face on.

_"The Desert Moon, by the central bazaar. Mecarnil knows it well." 

"Fitting, for it will be by moon and stars that I shall find you each night we are apart." 

"Travel safely, my love." 

"And you, and you."_ They wrung all they could from this final embrace and then it was time for Hanasian to board. Fraefoc walked up first and he followed, glancing about. With a cry, the final mooring lines were freed and the ship ghosted away from Pelagir's docks. 

Rin could see Hanasian standing by the rail, Fraefoc had removed her cowl and stood by his side. Rin stepped out from the crates into an open space and raised one hand, the left one that bore his ring. She saw him raise his own arm in response, the length of braid she had given to him dangling from his hand. She wanted to chase along and it took all her restraint to stay where she was. She could not prevent the tears then. A hand, Mecarnil's, gripped her right shoulder. Hanasian had left them with his bride. No greater trust had his friend shown than in this act. 

_"Come… we should go,"_ he said. Slowly she lowered her arm. It was a quiet, subdued return to the Passage Tavern. They had scant hours before they had to set out themselves. Khule knocked on the door to the room she had shared with Hanasian. At her weary murmur, he cracked it open and deposited the clothing he'd managed to secure for her. It was strange, to say the least. Wan, somewhat deflated and somewhat forlorn, Rin examined what Khule had dropped onto the table.

_"It's too long at the back, and the front is missing the top half ," _she observed. It seemed to be a sleeveless coat that fastened like a vest in front far too low and only to the hips... or rather like a girdle given the brevity of the front. It was the oddest and brightest coloured garment she had ever beheld.

_"That's how they wear them,"_ Khule steadily replied. Rin sighed and turned her attention to a long swathe of bright red fabric. 

_"And what do I do with this?"

"Wrap it around your head and shoulders." 

"In this heat?" 

"Yes." 

"The women of the south must be extraordinarily bad tempered and who could blame them?"_*Rin paused and clucked her tongue.*_"Ah, Khule. I must sound ungrateful. I'm sorry." 

"Forget about it, Doc. I understand. I have sisters." 

"I do appreciate this. Really... Well, I'll try very hard to." 

"It'll only be for the first few days anyway," he replied and then took his leave. 
Rin arrived downstairs before dawn garbed _as a southron woman. She wore the brightly hued sleeveless coat over her white company shirt. The lacings ensured it encased her torso tightly. She had exchanged her customary leather trews for wide breeches tucked into boots. The veil was wrapped around her head and her hands were concealed with gloves. Whilst the coat left no doubt as to her gender, she was barely visible. Certainly, she did not resemble in the least the former queen of Cardolan. Frea stared openly at her. 

_"Something wrong? Have I got it wrong?"_ she asked, twisting about. It was impossible to see properly once the veil was on. She wore a chain around her neck. It was gold and it bore Hanasian's ring as she could not wear it with gloves. This she tucked down into the low top of her coat that shielded her rib cage. The other ring, the seal of Cardolan, was safely secured in a pouch. Frea shook his head, unwilling to give voice to what was passing through his head at that point. Some things a man did not say, particularly not to the woman betrothed to his cousin and one that he had to serve next to. One thing was certain, Khule had her hiding in plain sight. Brightly coloured plain sight.*

There was no time wasted on small talk. They were mounted and across that bridge, accompanied apparently by a woman of the South, prior to dawn. Gondor's knights had already assembled, two hundred strong. Elfwine's Rohirrm were following, all five hundred of them. The presence of a southron woman was both notable and not surprising. The Black had a reputation for its unusual recruitment practices. Faramir squinted at her speculatively from his own horse. 

_"I thought Aragorn's cousin was joining us,"_ Gimli said nearby from his perch behind Legolas. Faramir said nothing and Legolas shrugged with typical elven fluid grace. 

_"Mortals change their minds. It's a long and dusty road to Umbar,"_ he replied. 

By dawn's light, the advance contingent of Aragorn's land forces moved south along the Harad Road toward the Poros Crossing. By mutual agreement Mecarnil took command by day of the Black, and Folca by night. It suited both men well. The Black fell into a familiar pattern of scouting patrols that circled about them as they moved. As for the southron woman, presumed by most to be their guide or informant or some such, she rode quietly amid a contingent of Ithilien Rangers.


----------



## Elora (Sep 25, 2011)

Around mid afternoon, Faramir's horse drew up along side. 

_"Congratulations,"_ he said, catching the ring that dangled from her neck. Rin fidgeted with the veil wrapped around her head. 

_"Thanks," _she replied, drained, heart sore, frustrated and surrounded by soldiers as far as her eyes could see. She felt worse than useless. She was unable to ride patrol like this. There was no call on her for her core duty. She was brightly coloured excess baggage as far as she could tell and the lack of something to do just made the pain of separation from Hanasian and Loch bite all the harder. 

_"It'll only be a couple of days, just to be on the safe side," _Faramir said, reading the slump of her shoulders clearly. Rin mumbled something not fit for ears into her veil. The exchange was overheard by one very attentive Elf. Legolas smiled with the discovery but kept it to himself. Clearly, they were concealing her identity for a good reason...and he liked that coat very much for all of its bright colours.

By the light of the waxing moon that night, Rin found that she could, at least, cook. She sat by the campfire, writing in her journal of her first day without Hanasian or Loch in the Company. Folca had, thankfully given her a turn at watch to sit later on. Not completely useless baggage, then. How did he fare, her beloved? Did they have favourable winds and current? What of the new recruits? How was Loch doing? Was Fraefoc safe? How was Bear recovering? That gut wound had been a serious one. 

As she stared out during her watch later over an unfamiliar land, her thoughts and heart drifted to the sea and those on it. Her gloved hand closed around the ring around her neck. One day down, fourteen to go. She could not wait to ditch the cover and get back to her usual self.* She could not wait to reach Umbar!

*The "Night Explorer”*

The Desert Moon... Hanasian remembered the place. Indifferent thoughts passed through his head as he watched the shore grow farther away, attempting to watch Rin to the last. But to everyone, Rin was beside him. This strange woman was taking her place. He looked again to the shore, and his wary eyes watched the movement of the people as they drifted into the night. He was at the same time filled with joy that Rin wished to have him as her husband, and saddened that they will be apart for a time. He had to hold it in, and he sucked it up and was once again the captain of the company.

He allowed everyone try and rest before sunrise, but he got little. The new day brought with it a loneliness he never thought he would have, but he held hope that the time would pass quickly. He set to work with the newest members of the company to try and take away his thoughts.*The brothers of Anfalas were already hard at work making sure their blades were sharp, and Anbor joined them. Loch came by and tossed them some oil to keep them from the salt air, and set to work in helping sail the ship. Unlike the voyage down from Mithlond, this one was more sombre. They were unsure of their reception in Umbar, and prepared to go in as hostiles. Mulgov quizzed and explained the ways of the south to those that had not been there. Wulgov made a good sergeant, breaking in the newbies with drills and sword work. They seemed to take it all in stride.

The day passed and the night saw the moon a bit farther up in the sky at sunset. Hanasian wrote the names of the new recruits in his journal, and noted that Bear and Foldine were not yet in a condition to battle freely. Bear especially. Any harsh moves on his part could set him back. Yet he seemed in a jovial mood. Wulgov spent his free time trying to gain Freafoc's favour and interest. But she despised Dunlandings, and was instead interested in Mulgov who seemed to her exotic. In a few days time she would be in a city of exotic men. She would likely turn and head back north when the ship set sail home.

Hanasian prepared plans for their landing at Umbar. He would come in flying the banner, letting the city know that the Black Company had arrived. He would seek out a couple people he had known and employed the past time he was there, and Mulgov would call on his contacts. They would march through the city and set up camp on the east side. It would be easiest to keep watch on the roads that go south and northeast from there. Depending on what they find out there would decide his next moves. He had an idea what was involved with this insurrection, but not knowing how deep and how far it has progressed until they got there mean that they would be going in essentially blind. Of course, the northern and eastern paths would provide him with his earliest glimpse of Rin.*

He watched the moon sink away before he put away his pen. He had closed the night with some prose while thinking of his bride.

_Gentle breeze, dances with your hair. I see you, but when I reach for you, you are not there. Yet I feel your warmth, inside me, and I know that we dance together, in our hearts and dreams._

He flicked a dry leaf he had picked up over the railing and it drifted down into the dark sea.

_"Goodnight Rosmarin,"_ he whispered, and turned to go to his bunk.

Tomorrow would come too soon, and it would be much like today. He just had to make sure everyone was ready. Hanasian was wishing he had five of his best men with him, but he had three, no four, and a couple good, but disabled hands, along with three of unknown quality or quantity. Things could be worse. Things can always get worse.

*The Harad Road*

The further they pushed along the Harad road, the greater their watchfulness became. The additional men provided by Faramir were welcome. It was a difficult task they had to fulfill. Seven hundred mounted men had to be shielded so that, in turn, those on foot could be shielded. The army of the Reunited Realms and Rohan was a southward thrusting spear and its tip was Black and Green. Southern Gondor had long been a disputed territory. Successive tides of war, from south, east and west, had ensured that the population was now sparse. Gone were the agents that had once served Sauron. Their descendants now remained, and they were not welcoming to any force. At best, the patrols of the Black and Green were met with thin tolerance. The tension, therefore, steadily ratcheted up as they neared the Poros. That place, for the Black, had an unhappy history.
Despite this, the companies worked well together on the whole. Patrols swept about and any hostiles intercepted well before they reached the seven hundred men behind them. Contact with the forces behind them was maintained as far as was necessary. If the combined cavalries of Rohan and Gondor had to slow, then so too did the spear's tip. Some days they moved far. Other days seemed to crawl by. For Rin, it was a largely tedious affair. There was little call for her skills, and under her present cover that was just as well. Had a significant incident passed, she would not have been able to sustain her cover as someone who is not a healer.

Rin's bright disguise prevented her from riding patrol on the basis of Mecarnil's strong, unrelenting opposition to the prospect. She had suggested that she could assume her usual garb to ride out and resume her costume upon return. Still Mecarnil opposed her. Rin found herself relegated to simple tasks. She could cook, repair equipment, gather firewood, stand watch, sleep, eat and ride – provided that veil remained in place at all times. This, she had been informed by Mecarnil and Folca both, was how things had to be at least until the Poros. Of the Green, Faramir was the only one who had guessed her identity and he kept that to himself. Rin found herself ill at ease amongst the Green. They were strangers to her, soldiers, and she found herself struggling once more against that bone deep fear. The suspicion was mutual. To the Green, she was a Southron turncoat now acting as guide. They tolerated her because they had to.

The Black was determined to prevent any ambush at the Poros. History would not be permitted to repeat. On the night before they would cross the Poros, Rin realised that every member of the Black, including Mecarnil's latest best friend, was out on patrol along with most of the Green, including Faramir. That left her alone with three Green rangers, all unfamiliar to her. Neither Rin or the rangers were well pleased with this state of affairs. They sat at a safe distance. Rin maintained a silent vigil until she had to face a simple reality. If she did not sleep now, she'd fall off her horse tomorrow. She resigned herself to an uneasy night, a keen longing ache for Hanasian, her brother and indeed any familiar man of the company echoing through her.

Rin wrapped her bedroll around her as a thin shield against the three strangers nearby. Her thoughts slowed and returned to Hanasian. Rin sighed, picturing his face, hearing his voice, recalling his scent and the solid feel of his presence. A thrill eddied through her as she recalled his proposal. She slid into sleep on that memory, searching for Hanasian in her dreams. What she found was something else entirely.


----------



## Elora (Sep 25, 2011)

The landscape was unfamiliar and strange to her. It was thick, damp, cloying, drowning out ground and sky, claustrophobic. It was hot. It was a jungle. The jungle was silent, unnaturally so. In the midst of a small clearing, only recently made it seemed, stood a monster and a man. He was tall, and wore armour that had clearly been fashioned with a clear purpose: to inspire fear. It was an effective contrivance. What little clothing that could be seen through the armour was coloured the dusty red of dried blood. He wore a coronet of cruel iron spikes. Worst of all were his eyes: pale grey, lifeless eyes like all the hope, humanity and kindness possible within a person had fled long ago. He had a predator's eyes to prove it. He was a man and a monster all at once.

Around him there were soldiers. They wore armour too, but it was scavenged piecemeal stuff. They held loaded crossbows that they pointed towards the spongey earth. She stood in front of the monster with three other men. They had no armour and no weapons. They stood wearing defeat and the ragged remnants of a uniform, but not fear. They had pale skin that had been tanned and weathered by the sun. Their faces were hollowed by resignation and privation. Their shoulders were slumped. These three, however, did not cower or quiver. The monster spoke in a harsh language that was incomprehensible to her. The officers around him then raised crossbows and she realised to her horror an execution was underway. Rin drew breath to scream. The man next to her lifted his head and glanced through her.

_"Verawyn?" _he asked, startled. She could not answer him in time.

An instant later there was the sickening sound of the quarrels meeting flesh and bone. The men around her, including the one who had spoken her mother's name, crumpled to the muddy floor of the jungle. The monster started speaking again, this time it was a fell chant that turned her blood to ice. She could smell death, new and old, and a perversion of life force and power. It mingled with fear, viscera, decay, mud, water and new growth. She was pulled out of this horror by a ranger. He wore a green cloak and a terrified face and he shook her hard.

_"That was Haradi. You'll not ensorcell us, witch! Get rope!"_

She was disorientated and stunned at first, conditions that did not last long. A dark memory surfaced from Dunland and Rin realised that history was set to repeat. It all happened so fast. A fist and a sharply applied knee had the first ranger howling and down. A second closed faster than the first and her dagger was in her hand before she knew it. He swung for her, the same blow that had levelled her foster mother all those years ago and begun the nightmare she'd witnessed as a child. Rin lashed out in sheer desperation. The second man grunted in pain, his forearm opened in a long gash. Then an arm, like an iron band, closed around her throat from behind. She knew panic as she struggled for air and then darkness collapsed upon her from all sides. It was fast and effective. The witch was subdued. She sagged like a rag doll, dagger falling from nerveless fingers. Mardoc had her stretched out on the ground in moments.

_"Hands and feet both… and we'll need to gag her. Faramir can deal with the viper in our midst,"_ he said dispassionately. The other two, one bleeding badly, set to binding her as instructed. Mardoc set to unwinding the veil so as to gag the witch. When a pale fall of tangled hair emerged in the firelit camp, Mardoc frowned. He'd seen that hair before. He unwound the veil faster, stomach twisting.

_"Something wrong,"_ the bleeding ranger asked.  Mardoc uncovered a fair face that was not the face he wanted to see.

_"Isn't that-"

"Sauron's balls!"_

The bleeding ranger's exclamation was punctuated by a spear that had been hurled into their midst. Its shaft shivered with the force used. The the man who had thrown it wore a black cloak and an enraged expression. Frea was not alone. Khule had his sword out and he was running, face a cold mask. Mardoc rose with the other two and wisely stepped back as soon as they could.

_"Ambushed again,"_ Frea snarled, _"This time from within!"_

_"We didn't know! We thought she was a haradi witch. She was chanting something in their tongue, the words had a fell power. When we sought to restrain her she became maddened!"_ The ranger that spoke first was truly shaken and confused. He had a black eye rapidly forming.

_"You'd better start explaining yourself before Mecarnil gets back in, or he'll have your heads,"_ Khule said.

Frea knelt by the unconscious healer and swiftly sliced through the rope at her wrists and ankles. He collected Rin up, bitterly angry, and returned to their fire. Khule sheathed his sword. Mardoc took up the explanation, setting out events for Khule in a dispassionate, unadorned tone that spoke of the truth. *Khule returned to the fire with a clear understanding of what had happened from their perspectives.

_"They got more than they bargained for. Mardoc's stealth is the only reason she didn't do more damage. They really believed her a haradi witch," _Khule said. He could guess what had provoked such a response from Rin too, based on what Loch had let slip.

_"A genuine error then,"_ Frea grudgingly allowed, squinting over at the three rangers in deep conversation with each other.

_"So it appears…. Though how Doc knows haradi is beyond me."_

A soft hitch in Rin's breathing ended their speculation.

_"Easy, Rin. We've got you now,"_ Frea said as her eyes flew open and started to recoil. Both men could see her searching for her assailants. She saw only them. Relief was in her expression then.

_"What happened, Doc?"_ Khule asked. Frea helped her to sit. Her head throbbed viciously.

_"Asleep… dreaming,"_ she replied, cautious to not emphasise the second word lest she be accused of witchcraft._"Then… I don't know. It was a blur, fast. I thought they-"_ Rin's words shut off suddenly.

_"Like Dunland, Doc?"_ Khule guessed. Rin rounded her shoulders protectively and nodded, silent again.

_"Mistaken identities all round then,"_ Frea said. Inexplicably, Rin climbed to her feet.

_"Now what?"_ he asked, mystified as she walked to her gear and retrieved her pack and then started for the three rangers. Khule and Frea both stood and followed her. One man had been bandaging his own arm.

_"I think I may have sliced one of you open,"_ Rin said as three faces stared at her apprehensively.

_"Come to finish the job? Wouldn't blame you if you did,"_ he said, eyeing the two men that appeared at her shoulder. Rin shook her head and studied the growing blood stain that spread on his self applied bandages.

_"No… if I wanted that then I'd leave you to your own devices. Blood loss, infection, muscle damage… all I'd have to do is wait."_

The ranger considered the matter. He and his two rangers had set upon a woman in her sleep and assaulted her. That woman was a member of the Black. She was of royal descent and thus a member of nobility and if that wasn't enough she was related distantly to their High King. He held out his arm, a veritable olive branch, and she set to work. It was at this point, Mecarnil rode in. Frea peeled away to intercept him. Rin was busy stitching and Khule was keeping an eye on things.

_"What happened?"_ Mecarnil asked as he swung out of the saddle.

_"She had to ditch her cover. Training mishap ,"_ Frea replied. No member of the Green would pull Rin out of her bedroll again before thinking twice. The thought made his mouth twitch in a grim smile a moment before he sobered.

_"Would Rin know haradi?"*_Frea inquired.

_"Not as far as I know… but there's no telling what she sees and hears at times, like her mother that way is my guess. Remember the downs?" _Frea nodded and Mecarnil continued, _"All those years left to her own devices, there's no telling what she's learned along the way. Her education, I can only presume, has been unusual at best. "

"I think she may have dreamed something, like the downs, again. It could be important for our mission, if you can get it out of her. She's typically tight lipped about it."_

Mecarnil grinned at the challenge. He had just the man in mind for that.


----------



## Elora (Sep 25, 2011)

In the end, Mecarnil didn't need his perfect man. Farbarad was finding it difficult going in any case. Since her identity had been revealed on the banks of the Poros, Rin was difficult to catch alone. Mostly, she was dealing with the needs of the Black and Green companies. Then word spread that they had a healer in their midst and she was dealing with the needs of the seven hundred men that followed. One healer, seven hundred men: it meant that she was scarcely idling time away for him to approach her for a friendly discussion. Like most healers, Rin did not take kindly to interruptions to her work. On the occasions when she wasn't working, she was usually eating or sleeping.  

It took another three days to reach the River Harnen. In all, this column of the Black had been on the march for a week before they reached and Near Harad proper. Rin had no one to rotate her duties with. Naturally, she put the needs of her company first without prompting or conscious thought. These men were the nearest thing to family for her, aside from Loch. Rarely Rin managed to slip away in search of fresh supplies. Farbarad tried for these times, but invariably someone found her before him. He saw her deal with these in her usual direct manner. She was not interested in alliances of any sort and lacked any political ambition with the same singular intensity that her father had when it came to entertaining political ambition. He saw her chase away one envoy with a small branch. 

Mecarnil had selected Farbarad as his number one man for Rin in the absence of Hanasian or her brother for one simple reason. Farbarad had known Rin since her birth. Indeed, he'd been assigned to her prior to her birth. She'd quickly wrapped the Ranger around her infant fingers. He had no family of his own and took his duty seriously. Bereth was a distant man at the best of times, particularly when he realised his heir had the temerity to be a girl. Farbarad was the adult male Rin spent most of her time with in that first year. When she had been lost, Farbarad had been hit hard. He'd returned to Pelargir seeking his last chance at redemption and found a great deal more than he had ever dared anticipate. This was the child for whom he had fashioned toys. This was the child whose forlorn cries had stalked his dark moments and dreams since she was abandoned in Dunland and lost. 

There was so much to say, and Farbarad had yet to find a way to broach the matter. So, he waited and watched and wondered at the twists and turns of his life. On the far banks of the Harnen, Rin's curiosity finally got the better of her. She sought out Mecarnil, unaware of Farbarad's connection to her past. She caught Mecarnil on his way back in from patrol. 

_"What happened to the other two Rangers?"_ she asked as he reigned in. He was momentarily surprised by her question. 

_"The other two that survived Dunland with you. What happened to them?"_ she expanded. 

_"We went our separate ways. I sought out Hanasian's company. Durfinin went south, I think. Last I heard he had signed on with Aragorn's men in Gondor. Where he is now I do not know. Farb-" 

"Durfinin? Could he have been sent south? Could he be there down in Harad, part of that rearguard action?" 

"Possibly, why?" _Mecarnil asked, thinking that it was just the sort of assignment that appealed to a man intent on punishing himself for his transgressions. Durfinin had taken Verawyn's death hard. He doubted that the ranger could ever forgive himself. 

Rin chewed her lower lip. It was for good reason she never spoke of her Dreams. She'd seen what happened to women accused of witchcraft. Mecarnil watched her wrestle with herself. He kept his peace. Hanasian was quite successful when he waited her out. When she spoke again, Mecarnil felt a flash of victory. At last, she'd decided to cooperate with him. However, as Rin spoke of what she had dreamt, his good cheer faded. 

_"Was that him?"_ she finished with. 

_"Durfinin knew your mother better than all of us. He'd been assigned to her since she first was betrothed to your father. It's him, I think. You've seen the rebel, Rin." 

"How do you know it was Durfinin? Could be the other one." 

"No. It wasn't." 

"Why not?" 

"Because he's here, Rin. He's Farbarad." 

"There's two of you with the Black now?"_ Rin asked, startled by this revelation.

_"Yes. In any case, it would seem that you've seen Durfinin perish, or how he will. Terrible as that may be, what you've learnt of the rebel is important. Aragorn must be informed." 

"Won't he ask questions about how we know this?" 

"Naturally… is that a problem?" 

"Not for you, I suppose. It'll be me at the stake when they find out." 

"No one will do that, Rin." 

"Easy for you to be confident. Easy for you to say."

"Firstly, no one would be foolish enough to mistake you for a witch. Rin, this is in your blood as much as healing is. It's not sorcery or witchcraft or any such nonsense. Secondly, they'd have to go through us to get to you. As Frea and Khule have already demonstrated, that's no mean feat." _

Rin absorbed all of this without further comment. Believing the matter to be resolved, Mecarnil set his heels to his horse to seek out Aragorn. The fragile note of Rin's next question made him hesitate. Intensely private and familiar with how the world can exploit any hint of weakness, she'd always hidden such vulnerability from most of them. Mecarnil could think of two she had permitted past that inner wall of hers: Loch and then Hanasian. 

_"Do I look like my mother?" 

"So much so that I thought you were Verawyn's ghost when I first saw you at Bree. It's no wonder Durfinin mistook you for her. I hope that in sighting her, he may have died with some measure of peace. When you're assigned to someone and they perish while you live, it is difficult to bear. It haunts you." 

"Who were you assigned to?"_ Rin intuited her question from Mecarnil's tone. He spoke from experience. 

_"Your father. When Cardolan first began to teeter, royal heirs were assigned Rangers to safeguard them. It was this practice that enabled them to survive in some way after the fall of the Last Prince. You, however, managed without us." 

"The healing and the… dreams… is that from my mother or my father?" 

"Both. Your healing comes from your father, although you are unusually strong. Stronger than him, certainly, and likely strongest of your line. The dreams comes from your mother. The future and past spoke to her frequently, almost daily. This doesn't seem to be as strong in you." 

"Thank you,_" Rin said, meekly. 

Mecarnil could only wonder how many questions she had. Like as not they had mounted over the years and no one had been able to answer them. She likely did not know even when she had been born, or what her first word had been. Farbarad did, and if she let him she might learn. If she let him. It was clear she was struggling with the reality of who she was and it would take time to sink in. Rin turned away and Mecarnil was free to press on. He did so, pausing only to pass one simple message on to Farbarad. 

_“She knows,"_ he said to the Ranger.

Ultimately, Aragorn found the tidings confirmed his chosen course. In a counsel of all commanders, and his cousin, it was decided that the rebel was indeed of Black Numenorean descent and likely practising his forbearer's arts. It had been unlikely, to Aragorn and Faramir's thinking, that greed and glory would have been sufficient to rouse the tribesmen of the south into open rebellion after two Ages of war under Sauron's yoke. Fear, sorcery, necromancy would be a powerful goad. Taking an army to face such a man would be a disaster. Through attrition alone, their opponent would gain sufficient numbers to overwhelm them if he could marshal the dead. No amount of training could induce soldiers to fight their own dead comrades. It would be a rout with atrocious consequences.


----------



## Elora (Sep 30, 2011)

The best course was to defensively ring Umbar and send their finest covert operatives south with all haste. The rebel had to be brought down and the tribesmen sent home well before he reached Umbar and the ample supply of fodder for his necromantic perversions. This resulted in another change to orders. The Black was to ride hard for Umbar and get south with all haste. Last reports had the rebels following the coast to avoid the arid interior of Harad. Elfwine's riders would pick up the slack left by the withdrawal of the Black.

_"One sorcerer we can take, Sire, but the tribesmen are another matter. We do not have enough men,"_ Mecarnil observed. Rin, who had fallen silent, found herself under renewed scrutiny. She hoped she was not being sized up for a stake. 

_"Still have that ring,"_ Aragorn asked her. She nodded. 

"_No big concessions. Be guided by Hanasian and Mecarnil. Do what you think is right. Sue for peace on my behalf." _

Rin added her voice to those protesting in the tent around a detailed map of Harad. Faramir, however, was quiet as he cocked his head and studied Rin carefully. That sealed it, as far as Aragorn was concerned. They rode out hard through the next dawn, a Black arrow for Umbar. In their midst was an increasingly worried woman. She was no diplomat. She had no experience or grounding with this. If she failed, how many of the men of the Black would perish due to her ignorance and incompetence? She wasn't fit for this and she was surely only be a liability. 

_"Stop thinking so hard. You're giving me a headache,"_ Frea observed in his own dour way. _"Besides, I thought you'd be happier now we'll reach Umbar faster and there's less work to do."

"Now who's thinking?"_ she replied. Her heart did indeed soar at the prospect of reaching Hanasian sooner. It had been eight days already. He'd have made Umbar now. But how long would he love her if she failed in this and cost him his men? The thought made her quail within but she kept that firmly to herself.

*On the Night Explorer*

The days on the ship were passed with drills. More than usual. Going into Umbar with the unknowns too many to count, Hanasian wanted his small detachment to be ready. The weather cooperated for the most part, only becoming choppy one morning with contrary winds. But everyone managed to hold it together… even Loch. The kid had the making of becoming a good sergeant leading the new men through their paces.
Each night, Hanasian sat alone writing. He made sure all was recorded, and hoped Mecarnil kept note of what their party has done these days. He would incorporate it sometime in future days if given a chance. Maybe Rosmarin will have her own words to add? … Rosmarin…. He missed her more than he could say. The only thing he could do was to keep his mind focused on the task at hand. But before turning for the night, he would go to the rail and look out over the sea towards the north, as if he could somehow catch sight of her as she rode towards Umbar.

_My Love, I talk with you as I see your face in the reflection of the moon off the water. May it be that all is well with you, and the days pass without incident till the day we meet again._

They were now two days out, and Hanasian ordered drills in full battle dress. The heat of the sun grew in its intensity as they pushed further south. He was relentless, and made sure they men had enough water. The grumbling of the old hands, contrasted with the quiet determination of the new hands to not disappoint. They all gave everything they had. Even Bear worked at some moves. He was ready in mind, but his body healed on its own time. Still, the days seemed to bring a renewed vigour to him. As they days passed and they drew closer to their destination, a grimness overtook the men. Wulgof and Mulgov both became serious and quiet. Jokes were all but non existent these last days. Loch drew close to them and took to heart their demeanour. He too took on a quiet seriousness that was rather unlike him. Hanasian noted it all, and seemed pleased that the mix of new and old have come together in good cohesion. They were as ready as they were going to get.

The favourable winds pushed them forth, and the captain said they would port a day early.

_"Captain Hanasian, you will be ready to disembark come sunrise?"

"Yes, we'll be ready. I'll need the two-wide gangway. We'll disembark in formation."_

The captain nodded and slipped away. That evening Hanasian told each member of the company that he wished them health and long life, and made sure they took rest early, for they would be up and ready before sunrise the next day.

The sun pushed its first signs of dark blue up in the eastern sky. The faint light found the nine men in two lines of four with Hanasian out front. They had been called to alert, and watched the dim lights of the haven of Umbar approach. They were coming in quiet and fast, and the captain of the ship picked his landing so that they could get off quick. Few on the docks stirred, and when the ship tied off, the gangplanks were thrown and Hanasian led the men off.

_"Company, ready yourselves. Be alert, keep eyes, ears, noses, and any other sense you may have alert. We'll go forth with weapons in hand but sheathed. Mulgov will take the point as soon as we clear to the wider street. Ready … go… double time!"_

They set off in step, rapidly coming to ground. Loch and the new recruits *looked every bit as grim as the veterans. Hanasian led them down a tight alley from the quay, and anyone who was out this early stepped back in surprise. Seeing armed men was nothing new in this city of the Corsairs, but seeing one as intense seemed to take them off guard. Hanasian paused as the men went by. Mulgov took up the point and kept them going, and Hanasian fell in at the back of the line next to Wulgof. Hanasian smiled as he realized that Wulgof put Loch in charge of the Standard. The kid did not fail in looking impressive following Mulgov. The Haradian wasted no time moving them through the city. Everyone would know that the Black Company had arrived.

Past the center of town, they were joined by a unit of the local guard. Men of mixed race in red and black attire tried to impress the newcomers of their ability. Yet they seemed more suited for a parade than a fight, and Hanasian saluted their commander but did not pause. They fell in behind the company. Molguv wanted to get them outside the city where they could watch the approaches. Another unit of locals joined the first, and Hanasian for a brief moment became concerned about their numbers. Even a poorly trained and organised army can still win on numbers, if they got inside their opponent's minds. It was up to Hanasian to keep the grimness and intensity up, and so far the new men showed no sign of fatigue.

As Hanasian planned, Mulgov led them out to the east of the city proper where they set up camp by a clump of trees. It was then that Hanasian and Mulgov met with the commanders of the locals who had followed them. Also, some grim soldiers of Gondor joined them. Their captain briefed them on the situation.

_"It is good tidings that the Black Company have arrived in such haste. Your presence will make a difference I know. Yet I hoped there would be more of you."_

Hanasian said nothing of the rest of the company, and he let the local commander continue.

_"As it stands, the rebel have a strong base in the south, and seems to push north into areas where they enjoy some popular local support. But this support is fleeting, and in a couple instances we have managed to halt and cause them to pull back. But that is unfortunately farther in the east. It seems the southern coastlands are more apt to join the rebel. They are primarily families of the old Numenorean order who still despise Gondor. Most of the common people are indifferent, having lost too many sons in wars far away. It is here that we are faltering."_

Maps were brought out, and Hanasian asked about certain aspects of the methods of attack the rebel used. Too familiar… they should have been more vigilant when they were down here before. This time it would be taken care of. Hanasian made some suggestions on defensive tactics, and in parting the commander of the army of Gondor spoke to him in Sindarin,

_"These people cannot be trusted. Their local guard will look impressive and make the right moves, and individually or in small groups they can be good fighters. But they don't have the stomach for the ill deeds, and there are surely spies amongst them. Your presence will be reported as soon as possible."_

Hanasian nodded. He knew. All too well. Still, he would try and use them and engage them. Best have close to keep an eye on them.

The day ended with little drama. The locals drifted away at sunset, and the company along with about fifty of the Gondorian garrison camped and kept watch. He sent the men out on night patrol to get a feel for the terrain. The next day they pushed out a bit farther, setting up a defensive perimeter each time. It could come in handy should they find themselves falling back to the city. The third day after arriving, the company had their first engagement. It wasn't really much, a shower of arrows fell on them from behind as they rode back to camp. They never saw the rebel, and no casualties were taken. It was just a signal of their awareness of the patrol's presence, and freely available arrows that they had in store presumably.*
Little else happened as they held their line. Hanasian got a feel for the locals and which ones were trustworthy enough to assign a part of the line. Finally, word had come that mounted riders were approaching.


----------



## Elora (Sep 30, 2011)

*On the road to Umbar*

Full gallop in battle gear was hard work. When the heat and the length of their ride south from the River Harnen was added, it was bone numbing. They paused only to spell their horses. During their first pause, they found themselves suddenly caught in an ambush that had startled their most eagle eyed. Videgavia had not even seen them coming. Mecarnil had insisted on full battle dress from that point onwards. There was no distinction between soldier and non soldier. There was simply alive or dead. The choice was as much Rin's as anyone else's. She chose alive. She started counting the steps to Umbar as a way to keep herself awake and alert.

The intensity of opposition increased as they drew towards Umbar and the coast. Frea found himself privy to the basis for Loch's claims about Rin and her ability with a bow. Once she knew what to look for, she was keen eyed, swift and uncannily accurate. Rin had never used a bow on anything other than game before. She felt decidedly queasy about the use she put it to. It settled over her like a greasy blanket, just below the layer of dust and grime from the road. Better the bow than the knife, though. She could not bear to belly through the night searching for targets with a knife between her teeth like Videgavia and the others could. She was a healer. She had to draw the line somewhere. Her conscience drew it there, for now.

_"First kill?" _Frea had asked her. Rin shook her head, re-braiding her hair, lips firmly sealed together. It wasn't, yet she wasn't about to get into that grim tale at this point. What troubled her is the ease with which she had sighted and gotten off that shot. She'd sunk three arrows into him to be certain, each one a kill shot. He had been young. Not a boar, not a stag, not a bird… a young man. Thankfully, there hadn't been enough time to think further on it.

They had paused after the moon had set on that last night. Folca and Mecarnil agreed that one last, solid thrust should see them through to Umbar's Dawn Gate on the eastern side of the city in the next day. The air already held the unmistakeable salty tang of the sea. Umbar… Umbar meant Hanasian and Loch. Videgavia and Berlas had already set off with their knives between their teeth. Rin didn't mean to fall asleep. True, they'd barely slept for three days such had been the peril. She started awake and nearly sunk a left hook into Frea's jaw for his trouble.

_"My fault. Should know better by now," _he grumbled as he jerked himself backwards out of reach. _"We're riding out, Doc. You good?"_

She stood, nodded and retrieved her horse. Gian too had taken the time to close his eyes and squeeze some rest out of the pause. Videgavia and Berlas had returned to report. There was still resistance out there, but not as thick for some reason. There had been sign of their camp sites, nothing else. They pulled up just past dawn. Mecarnil dug out a second Black Company Standard. Frea and Folca adorned their spear hafts with pennants of a similar design. Rin was directed to unbraid her hair.

_"I want them to know we've arrived,"_ Mecarnil said mysteriously. So it was that they rode the last leg. Cloaks flying black beneath the sun, plate and mail gleaming silver, standards, pennants and hair dancing in their wake. Ahead, a defensive line was sighted and there was the sister standard amid Gondor's men. The Black was reunited by late morning. The line parted to let them plunge through at speed, closing after them. Mecarnil signaled for a halt, slid from his saddle and approached Hanasian with Folca. Both men formally saluted before Mecarnil clasped Hanasian's forearm in greeting.

_"All present, all well, Captain,"_ he reported without delay. What he did not speak of, but did covertly indicate, is that orders had changed. Loch passed the standard to Wulgof unceremoniously and literally pulled Rin the rest of the way out of the saddle when he decided she was taking too long to dismount. The anxiety had had been carrying around within him broke. She was safe after all. Relief flooded through him.

_"You smell like horse,"_ he observed, a ghost of his grin returned as he squeezed her as much as her battle dress permitted. She was all chain mail and leather.

_"So do you…. But I have an excuse. What's yours?" _she replied as he set her back on his feet and resumed the Standard.

He walked away, grinning to himself, and followed Wulgof, Khule and Molguv. Mecarnil, Folca and Hanasian were already approaching where the rest of the newly returned Black stood. Rin watched him walk towards her, transfixed and feasting on the sight. She had ached for this moment. In her dreams, she had not been wearing mail, nor a thick layer of dust from the road and her hair had not been wildly tangled. Nor had there been fifty of Gondor's soldiers for an audience.

_"Captain,"_ she said, as he neared, and echoed Mecarnil's formal salute. Her heart drummed beneath her mail and leather.

_"Healer,"_ he replied, returning the gesture. She wasn't sure, looking back, who broke first.*All she knew is that one minute she was standing by her horse and the next minute she had her arms wrapped around the man she had just saluted. 

_"Found you, my love,"_ she whispered, cheek pressed to his jaw, and breathing his scent deep into her lungs. But this was not the place for a lover's reunion. Both gathered themselves and stepped back. For Rin, it was as though a missing limb had reappeared again.

_"Cap, is it safe to take counsel here,"_ Mecarnil inquired once the pair had separated. Hanasian glanced about. There were locals about, studying what was unfolding with close interest.

"Time and place, Mec," Hanasian replied in Sindarin and Mecarnil nodded his understanding. It took another twenty minutes to secure the line and permit key Black personnel to pull back.

_"Hope you've got that ship still, Cap," _Mecarnil said once this was done, '_For we'll need it or another as can be gotten."_
His report halted as a Gondorian captain arrived. Hanasian waved him to continue and so they did, in Sindarin. Rin stood quietly, watching and listening to what was clearly an elvish language dance around her. She studied faces and men, and watched those of the Black move about. Bear and Foldine both appear to have further recovered, though Bear still moved stiffly. That was to be expected. The new recruits seemed to have settled in remarkably well. The two brothers Hanasian had taken with him were working on something they had scrounged up.

Though she stood in the middle of a knot of armed, highly capable men, shoulder to shoulder with her captain, Farbarad was hovering as closely as protocol permitted. Videgavia was hovering too, habitually watchful. He was scrutinising the local men that supplemented the forces, face an unreadable mask. Mecarnil updated Hanasian in typical brusque style. He didn't go into detail. That could wait for later. He did mention that the king had sent them ahead, further was known of the enemy and that Faramir's Rangers, Elfwine's Riddermark and Gondor's Knights were hot on their heels. They'd faced increasingly sturdy opposition that had recently melted away. Gondor's captain looked well pleased with such tidings.
Details on necromancy, foretellings, urgent deployment south to assassinate the rebel and the use of whatever means, diplomatic or otherwise, to press peace back on the southern tribesmen of Harad remained unspoken.

_"There's more to this than can be said, Cap, just at this moment,"_ Mecarnil finished with. 

Hanasian nodded and considered the best path to take. They'd need to fall back once the defensive lines around Umbar were established. That would take a day or so to dig in, now that the Black was reunited.


----------



## Elora (Sep 30, 2011)

_"Fall out along the lines. We'll need them dug in. Mecarnil, take the left flank. Folca, take the right. I'll take the centre here with the good captain."_

_"Forgive my impertinence, but what of the woman?" _the Gondorian captain asked, nodding in Rin's direction and somewhat confused by her presence in military garb.

_"Have you any healers?"_ Hanasian inquired. The captain shook his head, weighing up the wild haired woman in a new light. Hanasian switched to Westron to announce the disposition of this element of his company.

_"Doc will be located with us centrally,"_ he said. This Rin understood and it brought her attention back to the men she stood with.

_"I can patrol outlying positions if necessary,"_ she suggested and both captains nodded.*

Just like that it was back to business. There were no windswept embraces, nor showering of rose petals, nor the swelling of sweet music. She simply fell in step, pulling her gloves back on and collecting her weary horse, to follow Hanasian and those men who were bolstering the men already assigned there. Loch was there, with Wulgof. Farbarad had managed to wriggle in. She frowned faintly at that. She didn't need a watcher nearly as much as the Black needed a soldier and he'd signed on to serve the Black, not her. Frea, Folca and Gian headed off to the right. Rin marked the direction the men moved off in for future reference. Mecarnil, Khule and Berlas headed off to the left.

_"It's like they just went home all of a sudden,"_ one of the men at the central position said.

_"We need intelligence… but we have to grab one of them first,"_ his fellow observed.

As it turned out, finding one to question was easier said than done. For the experienced hands, the sudden quiet after days of escalating tension only suggested something bigger brewed. It was a case of waiting for the other boot to drop. For the inexperienced, it was either a welcome respite or utterly dull.

Wagers of raids, in overwhelming numbers, sprung up along the lines. This helped while away the time through the rest of the day, the night and the following morning. Not everyone needed to find something to occupy themselves. Rin, for example, found herself dealing with the usual influx. Word of a healer spread and like magic, she was wading in people who needed her services immediately. Some of them were genuine. Most were curious. She managed to winnow through the chaff by sunset and deal with the genuine cases by midnight.

By that point she was so fatigued she felt drunk. The fact that she couldn't walk a straight line hampered her further. Her battle gear started to weight more and more until it threatened to topple her outright. It was Farbarad who noticed how she weaved between patients, struggling to walk or stand. Unlike Mecarnil, Farbarad didn't waste time attempting to reason with her. He went straight over her head. Hanasian ordered her to down for ten minutes. Fatigue did the rest. 

Loch found her slumped face first over her packs, so deeply asleep that no amount of shaking would rouse her. He managed to roll her over and dropped her cloak atop her. At some point Hanasian found her during the night. She wasn't aware of this. All Rin knew is that when she woke, his arm was flung over her and she felt like she had slept well for the first time in weeks. 

Shortly after daybreak, fresh troops arrived from Umbar and this provided Hanasian with an opportunity to fall back to Umbar. Clearly, there were further tidings afoot and in any case half of the Black company were exhausted from their headlong race to reach them. Such fatigue would kill them, one way or the other. The signal went out to those securing the left and right flanks and the Black pulled back with the defensive lines in as good a shape as possible. 

They made for the Dawn Gate, and once through the city's walls pressed without delay for the "Desert Moon". Umbar had a rhythm that was vastly different to northern and western cities. Early mornings, late afternoons and evenings were busy times. For those new to Umbar, the presence of so many on the streets so early was a surprise. Rin could see the flicker of pickpockets weaving through the crowds. Hawkers cried for custom, and the smells and sounds were both familiar and utterly alien. Traces of Numenor survived in the buildings and in some of the faces visible. However, Harad, Khand and even Rhun held sway here. 

Umbar was a port divided into quarters, according to the four heritages found in the city. Where the quarters converged was a large open space, the main market where everything imaginable and many things that were not were available for sale. If it had value, if it could be bought or sold, it could be found here in Umbar's central bazaar. 

What struck Rin most was the number of male faces. She didn't realise it at first. It wasn't until they really hit the morning crowds that she noticed how so many of the visible faces were men and boys. Then, she spotted the serene passage of a person veiled from head to foot. A woman, she guessed, from the height and build. Was it liberating to be so invisible, so protected from the scrutiny of others or was it claustrophobic. She couldn't decide which. 

The Desert Moon sat like so many inns and taverns at the eastern cusp of the grand bazaar. Molguv was first to dismount and he disappeared inside. He re-emerged with several stable hands, arrangements made. Though it was not yet midday, the heat and humidity was already building rapidly. A storm was expected to blow in from the sea by mid afternoon. 

The company dismounted, retrieved their gear and found the cooler dark interior of the tavern a welcome change from the dazzling brightness and colour of the bazaar outside.

_"One hour and we'll meet - Company moot,"_ Hanasian directed. Men rumbled assent. A whole glorious hour. Rin followed Hanasian to their room. He'd barely gotten inside and set his gear down when he heard her curse in passable Haradi. Hanasian turned to discover she had already managed to discard any plate and was trapped midway in removing her mail corsolet. Her entire upper body had vanished within its depths and she hopped up and down trying to dislodge it. 

With a faint smile, Hanasian stepped forward and pulled the mail the rest of the way up and over her head. 

_"I've been itching to do that for days,"_ she said with a rueful smile and rolled shoulders now free of the weight of steel. 

_"Oh how I have missed you, my love,"_ she confessed as he set the mail aside. 

_"And I you,"_ he returned, cupping his hand over one soft cheek. 

Now that her hands were ungloved, Rin removed the ring that she had kept around her neck and settled it home once more. One whole hour...
The reunited company was in a mixed state. Some who had come over land were weary to the bone, while those who had come by ship were a bit more rested. But all were in need of a rest, and none more so than Rosmarin and Hanasian. Yet time to rest and relax and enjoy one's company would be fleeting. One hour was all they had. They intended to make the most of the first hour they had alone since Pelargir and their betrothal.
A tapping followed by a whisper was all Hanasian heard. It had not been an hour yet. In fact it was barely a half of one. Like a shooting star, the intensity of their reunion had burned bright for some few moments before they slid into a light slumber in each other's arms. It was probably a good thing this interruption came, though Hanasian was ill pleased.*It was entirely possible Hanasian and Rin would continue to sleep, taking comfort from each other, without it.


----------



## Elora (Oct 5, 2011)

_"What Mulgov? This better be good!"_ Hanasian growled as he got himself together. 

_"Oh, it is. There is someone you need to talk to, Cap." _

With a quick kiss on Rin's cheek, they headed to the depths of the Desert Moon's cellars. Upon arrival, Mulgov introduced a young Haradian named Morcul. He seemed on edge and kept looking around as if someone was looking for him. Mulgov talked to him in Haradian and then turned to Hanasian.

_"We said we needed to grab one of them, but what do we say to one who wants to freely join us?"

"He could be a plant, and is a turncoat at best."_ Hanasian replied, eyeing Morcul suspiciously. Mulgov was insistent though.

_"If I was told the company history right, didn't Khule get involved with the company in a similar fashion?"

"Sort of, but different. I take your point, however. What is it he offers us?" _

Mulgov went over what Morcal had told him.

_"He says he can get us to where the rebel leader is encamped. It is well south of here, and says that the rebel forces here at the front are a well-trained cadre led by a trusted lieutenant. But outside this core, most of the line troops are second-rate conscripts picked up along the way," _he finished and waited for Hanasian to absorb this information.

_"That would explain why their push to Umbar had slowed, given that their good men are being spread thinner to keep the morale and backbone of the main army from breaking. I'm thinking once the bulk of the men get here, they will have little trouble holding against such a force. It would explain why our orders have changed,"_ Hanasian analysed.

It was then that the local police commander of Umbar broke in with some men and seized Morcal. Mulgov began to take exception but Hanasian held his hand up for him to pause.

The commander turned to Hanasian and said, _"This man is a known rebel and is wanted for questioning. We take him to our lock hole."_

The men led Morcal out, and Hansian again restrained Mulgov.

_"We don't interfere with the local authorities. That man took his chance coming into the city, and he was obviously spotted or someone tipped off the locals. Either way, we will have to decide whether what he said is true,"_ Hanasian counselled.

Khule saw the locals leaving with a man who looked similar to Mulgov if not as big, and took the opportunity to follow them. They went to the watch house where it seemed some high-ranking Gondorians had gathered. Interesting. He watched until it was time to gather at the Desert Moon.
Hanasian was the last to arrive. Hanasian had gone back to find Rin, who was getting dressed to go to the moot.

_"Sorry about the interruption my love. One day soon we'll time to spend in each others company without any interruption. But it is not this day I'm afraid."_

He gave her a kiss and she pressed into him as she passed out the door. Hanasian grabbed his writing kit and soon followed Rin into the secure underground room they had rented from the proprietor of the Desert Moon. It wasn't comfortable, but would suit their purpose well.*After they all had their say and grumble about not being able to enjoy the sights, Hanasian gathered their attention.

_"Right men, it's been a tough road for most of us. Still we have come here in better strength than we have been in some time. Every one of you here bring something to the table, and each of you make the company as a whole stronger. Now some have been wondering why we were taken off the line and sent here. I believe Mecarnil could tell us more."_

Mecarnil stood, holding a rolled parchment with the King's broken seal on it. 

_"Our trek down overland was a hard road, but much had been gained in our knowledge of who we are up against. Coupled with additional information obtained today, it has become the utmost importance that we set out by sea this night. Our company, along with a select few men the King has attached to us, will be setting off on a small ship to land at a point well south down the coast. It is a variation on the original plan we had when we set out from the north. However, our intelligence is much better now."_

Mecarnil paused and there was some murmurs in the cluster of men. Hanasian studied the side of Rin's face as he listened to Mecarnil for some clue. He was aware that some of their information had come from her. However, she remained carefully guarded.

_"We will have a fast ship to get us there, but it will not wait around. Once ashore, we will be on our own and will have to work our way back north after the rebel threat has been removed," _Hanasian summed up.

In short, they were to locate and disable this warlord rebel of Sauron's. Hanasian had hoped to be able to stay there one more night, but it wasn't to be. Briefing on the intelligence their orders were founded upon continued for some time. Runners from the king came and went, and the preparation was carried out with remarkable precision. So well was things done in secret that nobody had a clue the old river cargo ship they would be taking was loaded with provision. In the night, the company slipped out of the Desert Moon by way of an ancient tunnel, and came unseen to the wharf where they boarded. Another midnight sailing. At least he was here with Rin this time. It was not long before they were away, and the little ship steered south hugging the coastline. It was now that they were away from Umbar that more emerged of their mission. There was little chance of being overheard now.

The small ship was made for river transport of people and cargo. The majority of the vessel was given over to cargo storage. Just above the belly of the ship was a long open area strewn with hammocks. At the stern, where it was wider, was the galley on one side and a small cabin for paying passengers. On the deck stood the cabin's quarters. With the arrival of the Company, the crew took to sleeping on the deck. They wanted the soldiers below deck, out from under foot. Even if they clung to the coast, they were still taking a river boat onto the sea and that would make for tricky sailing as the late spring storm season hit.

They cleared Umbar's immediate harbour easily, but the promised storm found them as they hugged the southern coast of the greater inlet. It made for an uneasy and busy night for anyone able to sail. Thankfully, the storm found them in relatively protected waters. Mercifully, no one was lost, even if they all were soaked to the skin. Blessedly, Rin had yet more of those little vials for unruly stomachs. The storm was a powerful but brief demonstration of Osse's power. Once the storm had passed, there were a few broken limbs that needed tending. She was becoming quite adept at fusing snapped bones, even if she did say so herself.

But the time the storm had passed, even the most sea sick were exhausted enough to sleep. Hanasian and Rin dragged themselves to the small cabin below decks through the hammocks were filled with snoring lumps of men. They were so tired, they said not a word as they too collapsed into sleep. Rin's last conscious thoughts ran in several directions. She needed to dry out that shirt she had left on the floor. She needed to get into the galley to make up more sea sickness vials and get started on that repellent. She was bone deep grateful for the fact that once again, the steady warmth of the man she loved was at her side.

Molguv and Khule stood together in the cargo hold. Khule held a lantern up high. It was dawn, just, but it was always dark down there. Molguv was crouched. They were wedged between stacks of cargo.  

_"I'm telling you, either you go get Doc or he'll die down here. He might die anyway, by the sound of him. I can hear gurgling every time he breathes. They worked him over good."

"If we get Doc, this whole thing is blown wide open,"_ Molguv said. 

_"Shoulda thought of that before you smuggled him on board. If he survives, and if he's worth the risk, you might get out of this in one piece. If he doesn't pull through, or if he proves the turncoat Cap thinks he could be, then your number is up."

"I didn't interfere in local politics. I didn't go against orders." 

"No, but you don't do the enlisting. And, this man is officially a stowaway. Don't rightly know what the ship's captain will say about that, either."

"I still think we can use him, Khule, criminal or not."

"Then go get Doc. I'll keep an eye on him. Does he speak Westron?" 

"No." 

"Well, there's that, at least. Remember to tell Videgavia and Frea that when they're stringing you up for compromising our mission." _


----------



## Elora (Oct 5, 2011)

Khule watched the large Haradian climb the ladder to the higher level. Molguv emerged to find the men still slept in their bunks. The sun had yet rise still. They'd only gotten to bed some two hours earlier. He heaved a sigh and then walked carefully between the hammocks to avoid disturbing anyone. He paused at the closed door between him and Doc. Molguv cracked the door open and found both Hanasian and Rin were soundly asleep. He could move with surprising stealth despite his bulk. Molguv felt desperately uncomfortable about sneaking up on them like this. He paused, noting the vulnerable, relaxed expression of deep sleep on the company healer's face. She was rarely this relaxed when awake.

He shook his head, realised that he was prying, and tried to wake her. It took more than he thought. Eventually her eyes flared open and then widened again as she caught sight of him leaning over her. He held his finger up to his lip and pointed at the door. She frowned at him and glanced to the sleeping man at her side, debating with herself. Molguv was convinced his luck had ended when she shooed him away so that she could grab a dry shirt to throw on. He retreated, powerfully relieved. She emerged shortly afterwards, kit slung over one shoulder and still lacing the upper ties of her shirt. She favoured Molguv with a scowl, hair still sleep tousled. He took her unspoken protest in his stride and led her back down into the cargo hold. Khule's lantern was the only light in the dark space.

_"This had better be good,"_ she growled as she followed Molguv through the inky hold. Khule's expression was grim and she soon found why.

_"Who is he?"_ Rin breathed as she took in the state of the man on the floor of the hold.

_"Informant – Far Harad tribesman. Said his name was Morcal,"_ Molguv supplied, wary of giving too much away.

_"He's been beaten half to death, or more "_ Rin said, crouched by the prone man. The swaying light Khule held made it difficult, but after a quick examination Rin was convinced that there were numerous injuries, many of them internal. Any one of them enough to kill a man in their own right. She looked up at Khule, who shrugged, and then to Molguv.

_"Well?"_ she asked. 

_"City Watch took him at Umbar. This is their work, not ours." 

"And you want me to heal him." 

"If you can." 

"Why should I?"

"Because he could be useful to us. Because you're a healer and you don't like unnecessary suffering. Because you know what it's like to be alone and on the wrong side of the law."

"Does Hanasian know he's here?" 

"No." 

"Does Hanasian know about him at all?" 

"Some,"_ Molguv hedged, _"Are you going to help him?" _

Rin peered at Molguv steadily. He was putting her in a difficult situation. 

_"Help him, Rin, if you can. Molguv knows you'll have to tell the Cap in any case," _Khule said with a cautionary glance to the Haradian. Molguv nodded unhappily and Rin*began.

Neither Khule nor Molguv had seen a healer work. Morcal needed more than patching up, he needed more than field medicine. He needed healing and this would need to be done in stages. She began, logically, with the most imminent risks to his life. His lung was punctured, his kidneys were barely functioning and his heart was labouring. If Khule or Molguv expected to sense anything, they would have been disappointed.

There was no sound or light or chanting or waving. As far as they could tell, she simply laid her hands on Morcal's chest and closed her eyes. Her breathing shifted, as did his. They could see the colour wash from her face. Morcal's eyes flew open and he stared in shock at the pale haired woman that had her hands on him. His eyes rolled wildly until they settled on Molguv and then he uttered something that sounded desperate in Haradrim. Molguv rumbled something by way of reply and the man looked with renewed shock at Rin, whose eyes were still closed. Then his own rolled back in his head and he was out again. Rin had not paused her work. 

_"What was that about?"_ Khule asked Molguv in the ensuing silence. 

_"He wanted to know why some strange unveiled woman had her hands on him. I told him she was a djinn. Only way around it."_

Rin moved to the next stage as she sensed Morcal was unconscious again. This would be painful for them both. She worked by instinct and learning, blending and weaving the two together in a way that would be difficult for her to articulate. It was exhausting. She opened her eyes after what felt like a day had passed. A wave of dizziness gripped her, as she had expected. She waited it out and then reached for her kit with clumsy, tired hands. It was time now to see to the final, peripheral things. She needed to marshal her focus for this too. A poorly cleaned or bandaged wound could kill him as certainly as a punctured lung could, more slowly and with infinitely more pain. By the time she was done, Rin's clammy skin was awash with sweat and Morcal's blood. She was alarmingly pale and her eyes were fever bright in the hold. Molguv had to help her stand.

_"Done what I can. He'll need watching for the next few hours. Each hour he breathes, the better his chances become. Still, he could through my fingers anyway," _Rin said in voice that sagged with weariness.

_"Molguv will watch him,"_ Khule assured her. 

_"He'll need to be brought up. He can't stay in this hold. Another storm could topple these stacks on him and crush him,"_ Rin warned, voice tired and breathy. _"I'll not be able to do a damn thing should that happen."_

_"You go report, Doc. We'll bring him up," _Khule replied steadily, concern mounting as he studied her. 

He helped Rin over to the ladder and then watched her disappear through the hole to the above level. Some men were up by now and most of those were in the galley. Farbarad, however, noted, her wan and bloodied appearance. She waved him away as she weaved a crooked path to the cabin door. She didn't knock, just pushed it open to find Hanasian was up and Mecarnil was there. Hanasian was holding the scroll Mecarnil had brought from Aragorn. It held the full details of necromancers, assassinations and the fool's mission of peace negotiations to follow.

_"No big concessions, what a joke! What would I know about big? Three goats seems big to me!"_ she growled irritably as she pushed shut the door behind her.

Mecarnil's jaw was half open and Hanasian climbed to his feet, scroll forgotten, at the sight of her bloodied appearance.

_"If this is secret ranger business, I won't be long. Need a new shirt… damn… it's still wet… damn, blood in my hair…"_ Rin knew she was rambling as she peered at her reflection.

_"What the hell happened to you?" _Hanasian asked pointedly.

_"Stowaway… some Haradian… Morcal… Khule's helping Molguv bring him up from the hold. Probably going to die anyway…"_

Hanasian swore and strode from the cabin with a thunderous expression on his face, the door swinging wide, as Molguv and Khule manoeuvred Morcal into a spare bunk.

_"Was all my fault, Cap. Khule didn't have nothing to do with this. Umbar's Watch worked him over, dropped him on the street. I figured he might still be useful so I used my initiative," _Molguv reported in a rush.

_"Told him to go get Doc when he showed me Morcal. The rest, I guess, you know Cap,"_ Khule said as Rin emerged from the cabin in a damp shirt and now with damp hair. He had no idea how she managed to still be on her feet.

_"He don't speak Westron, so he can't understand what we've been saying even if he was awake," _Molguv added.

_"That man is not conscious now and will not be conscious for a number of hours should he survive,"_ Rin said.

_"Oh he will, Doc,"_ Bear affirmed. He knew personally how skilled their healer was.


----------



## Elora (Oct 9, 2011)

_"You brought on board an unauthorised man in what is a sensitive and highly covert operation, and your defence is that he can't understand what we say?"_ Videgavia asked Molguv, astonished. Frea looked ready to tear the Haradian to pieces.

_"He has good information! He knows about this rebel! He knows the disposition of his men and materiel!"

"He knows that we'll be vulnerable, well beyond the lines and unable to call for back up if he leads us astray,"_ Wulgof said heavily.

_"This is a man that was pressed unwillingly into service by a man he describes as some kind of monster. No one wants this rebel dead more. We help him free his people… we'll be in good standing when it comes to the negotiations to send his people back home again. I know these people. They are my people. I know how they think. They don't want more war. They don't more would be wraiths and Dark Lords. Ain't anyone one of you here that has paid more of a price than his people, my people, over the Ages."

"Molguv, do you know this man?"_ Gian asked on a hunch. Molguv expelled a telltale heavy breath. 

_"I didn't realise it straight away, Cap. Honest. I got so many cousins, no way I can keep track of them all and it's been years since I was last home."_

Men rumbled over that until Hanasian held up a hand for silence. 

_"He'll be under constant watch. Soon as I sniff that he's a traitor, he'll go over the side and I don't care if he's your cousin or your brother and I don't care if he can swim or not. Soon as he comes to, he'll be questioned. Rin… where's Doc?" _Hanasian looked about.

_"She's here, getting my hammock all damp, out cold,"_ Wulgof observed as he glanced down. It had to be his hammock.

Rin had sat down while the debate raged and it had proved to be a slippery slope after that. With only an hour's rest the day before and then two hours of extensive healing, she was soon unconscious herself. She'd simply gone to sleep where she sat, slumping down with her legs still dangling over the side of Wulgof's hammock.

_"Right… well, that's that for now, I suppose,"_ Hanasian said as he eyed Rin's dangling legs a moment. Very distracting. He collected himself and pressed on.

_"Molguv, you are officially on report. Stowaways are a serious matter. The Captain of this ship is well within his rights to take whatever measure he sees fit. You'd better hope that our Company doesn't have need of a healer in the next day or so, because by this action you've effectively stripped us of that resource. On your head be the consequences,"_ Hanasian grimly said.

_"That long?" _Khule queried, genuinely surprised. Had he of known, he would have counselled Molguv differently.

_"She's mortal, and has a mortal's limits. Don't let her strength deceive you,"_* Farbarad replied. _"In any case, healers can burn out. It's not a pretty sight. You don't want to see that happen."_

Farbarad gave up startling some sense into the men as he tried to lever Rin out of Wulgof's hammock. He managed to roll her like a sack of grain onto his shoulder. She was a dead weight, completely limp. Hanasian followed Farbarad back to the cabin. Farbarad deposited her on the bed, nodded at his captain and withdrew. Hanasian managed to pull the damp shirt from her. She didn't stir. Molguv's cousin must have been very badly injured indeed to inspire this degree of catatonia. He sat on the edge of the bed and studied the scroll that Mecarnil had given him. It lay on the floor.
If Morcal was not a traitor, a plant, and if the man lived then Molguv may have handed them the tool they needed to pull this off. They'd have four days a-ship before they put to shore. Beside him, he heard Rin murmur his name. He glanced at her and saw her smiling in her sleep. Necromancers, politics, informants or traitors… and there she was smiling in her sleep. Somehow, it made the many things that sat on his shoulders sit a little lighter and provided some soothing respite to his churning thoughts.

Hanasian made sure she wasn't bothered by men curious as to her status as she slept, and she slept and slept, then slept some more. The pitching of the boat didn't seem to affect her at all. Hanasian himself took a bit of a nap while with her, but since she showed no sign of waking, he had left her to tend to some business.

Mulgov was convincing that his cousin would be of great assistance in the south, especially since the 'plan' as put forth by Aragorn was to go in on foot and without a rendezvous ship to wait for them. They would be left to find the rebel leader, hopefully capture him, and make their way north by whatever means at their disposal to meet up with the main forces pushing south. It was a tall order. Hanasian was still unsure about Morcal. The working over he got in Umbar was pretty tough. He was fortunate to be alive and that showed considerable strength. Hanasian decided to put it to the company this night as to what to make of Morcal. He went down to where most of the men were still gathered.

_"How is Morcal?"_ he asked Mulgov.

_"He will live. Will be a bit sore for awhile. Where is Rin?"_ Mulguv replied, feeling decidedly guilty.

_"She is sleeping. Seriously exhausted. I will go and awaken her later when we discuss our mission. I will put the issue of Morcal up for a vote of the company, so you all best decide if you think he is trustworthy enough to have as one of us.*

"You say he's alright, but he has been fighting on the side of the rebels. So, anything that has to do with what we're actually going to do down here will not be spoken with him in earshot. I know he said he could get us in, but we will have to test that. So everyone get rest now, for later I will call everyone in, and a few hours after that we'll go ashore."_

Hanasian turned to go, and the others grumbled a bit but decided that a bit of sleep would be good, for there may not be another chance for it in some time. Slipping back into the cabin, Hanasian saw that Rin had not so much as moved. He settled in a chair next to her and took her hand, and as he brushed her fingers, he fell asleep. It was dusk before Rin stirred. The coast was an inky smudge through the open cabin windows and Hanasian was sleeping in chair, a hand wrapped around her own. The evening breeze caught his hair. Someone had lit a lantern in their cabin. She lay quietly, enjoying the swaying of the boat and the sight of Hanasian until she could not lay still any longer. They had business of their own, interrupted at Umbar, to attend to. Hanasian sensed her move and he woke. A relieved smile curved his mouth.

_"There you are,"_ he said and she bent to kiss him.

It was a while later before the pair emerged from the cabin. Both were dressed ready for immediate deployment, yet despite that both seemed in excellent spirits. The Company was distributed around the open area below decks. Loch looked up from a game he was playing with Wulgof.

_"Ha, told you she wasn't out of the game," _he smugly announced.

Wulgof and several others grumbled as they handed over coins. Rin shook her head and continued on to the hammock that contained the stowaway. He was guarded by Videgavia and Frea on either side. Both men wore grim faces that softened a fraction as they made eye contact with the healer. The fact that she was up again had allayed a growing concern that perhaps Molguv's stowaway might rob them of their healer more than a day. Only Loch, familiar with Rin over the many years they spent together, had been confident that she'd bounce back sooner than they expected. She may look delicate, but she was made of steel and he had the bruises to prove it.

_"Awake?"_ Rin inquired and Videgavia nodded.

She peered over the edge of the hammock. Morcal was still in residual pain, yet he was in considerably better shape than when she had last set eyes on him. Her idea had worked. It had worked! She felt a thrill of discovery and success. Even if he were a traitor, he'd just done the Company a considerable service. The realisation painted a smile on her face that removed any lingering vestiges of fatigue from her expression.

_"Djinn! Djinn!"_ he croaked at her as he watched her smile over him. It brought Rin back to reality with a solid thump.

_"You know what that means?" _Rin asked Frea and Videgavia and both men shrugged noncommittally. They knew they were not going to be the men who enlightened her.


----------



## Elora (Oct 17, 2011)

_"What are you looking so pleased about?"_ Frea inquired, unable to help his curiosity.

_"Hard to explain,"_ she said.

_"We're not idiots, if you please,"_ Frea countered sullenly.

_"Fine… don't say I did not warn you. You may be familiar with the elven technique of re-knitting bones. I manipulated that concept to apply to things other than bones: organs, muscles, sinew, flesh and the like. All you need is a sufficiently detailed knowledge of anatomy and preferably more than one healer on complex cases. You know how meat if pounded loses it's structure and becomes tender, which is why we pound it? When someone is that badly beaten, the same thing happens. His kidneys were nearly jelly..."_ Rin paused as Frea started to turn green, _"Didn't pick you as having a delicate constitution, Frea."_

_"Jelly..."_ he stammered and Rin shrugged. She had warned him, after all. She returned to the business at hand.

_"Has he had any water?"

"No, Doc,"_ Videgavia answered.

_"He'll need it if he's to answer questions."

"Djinn!" _Morcal croaked, illustrating her point.

It was Khule who brought water to Morcal in a battered tin mug. Rin observed the man drink, straightened and nodded to Hanasian, who had been watching closely himself. Morcal would live, which meant the Company had a decision to make. Hanasian sent Loch above deck to secure a couple of hands to watch their stowaway and then motioned the company to the galley. It was the furthest point from Morcal and it was there the Company settled to finalise matters pertaining to their mission and the stowaway.

The galley was a small and soon crowded place. Hanasian scanned the faces. An unlikely collection of men, some of them old hands and some of them new hires and in their midst a woman who was not a soldier, the woman he would wed when this was done. She had his ring around her neck again and she elbowing Loch to get him off her braid. Any man with sisters suspected that Loch had sat on his sister's hair on purpose. Loch's crooked grin made it clear to all, Rin included.

_"Right, the rest of the details. The rebel leader has been identified as Black Numenorean and he's using some of their usual tricks," _Hanasian said.

_"Such as?"_ Khule inquired.

_"Necromancy,"_ Mecarnil said and Rin shivered despite the warmth of the evening air in the crowded galley.

_"We'll go in fast and sharp, take him out. Idea is that once he's out of the picture, those supporting him will want to go home. We're to do what we can to make that happen fast and permanently."

"Any ideas on how to go about that, Cap?"_ Foldine asked, scratching his head like several others, Loch included. _"It's not like we're an army."_

_"Persuasion, incentive, diplomacy,"_ Hanasian answered.

_"Insane,"_ Rin muttered before clenching her jaw again.

_"What...Doc? Is that it? Because if that's it, then it's a very bad idea. She's one of the least diplomatic person I've met. She chased the last envoy off with a small tree!"_ Berlas frankly observed.

_"She won't be doing it on her own,"_ Mecarnil countered.

_"I have a name, you know, and I'm sitting right here! If anyone refers to me by her or she one more time in this discussion, I'll add another her to our number. I can promise you that. And, for the record, it was not a tree it was a branch and that man had it coming because you should have heard what he said about Rangers. I'm not the least bit sorry about it. I only wish I could have really caught the ass with it,"_ Rin growled.

_"See?" _Berlas said.

_"Enough… ideally, we want this would be sorcerer-king captured alive. We'll aim to bring him back to face the High King. Any that survive of the rear guard are to be pulled back with us. We'll not have this boat, so we'll need to secure transport to return over land."

"How many of the rear guard are likely to survive?"_ Anbor asked.

_"Not many,"_ Rin muttered, shivering again.

_"How good is this information? I mean no disrespect to the King, but for something this risky the basis should be solid or we're just committing suicide the hard way. Did you already question that stowaway in Umbar, Cap?" _Bear asked like any veteran might.

Hanasian rubbed at his chin and Rin closed her eyes. She'd been dreading this. The only person who knew about her dreams sat squished next to her. Loch sensed her sudden coiling and glanced at his sister. It was his advice as children that had started her secret. They'd both just seen a woman who had such glimpses burnt for witchcraft. Never tell anyone, Loch had said to her after that. Now, here she was, jammed into a galley of soldiers who felt increasingly more like family and the nasty truth was about to spill out. Would they burn her or drown her? Videgavia spotted Loch and Hanasian both glance at Rin and her jaw was locked tight.

_"We all know, Doc. We were there, most of us, at the Barrow Downs. We saw it again near the Poros. It's no secret," _Folca said.

_"Worst kept secret I ever heard. She talks in her sleep! The things we heard on the way to Umbar..."_ Frea added.

_"I am NOT a witch!"

“Obviously… or Frea and I would be toads by now,"_ Wulgof said.

_"Or perhaps Doc is an exceptionally poor witch, of no concern or threat even to herself,"_ Khule pointed out.

_"I told you there'd be no burnings,"_ Mecarnil said. Loch closed his gaping mouth with an audible click of his teeth. Loch heard his sister sigh beside him and he saw her close her eyes again. Was she really going to admit it after all these years and if she did, how was he going to keep all these soldiers from her once she did? They seemed calm now, but that could change in an instant once she owned up to witchcraft.

_"Fine, I Dreamt it and I was questioned by every commander in the combined armies of Rohan and the Reunited Realms and they thought it stacked up. I'm still not convinced. I think we need to question Morcal to confirm things. Just ask Loch how difficult it is to interpret Dreams."_

Heads swiveled to study Loch and his eyes widened as his sister neatly implicated him in witchcraft. He crossed his arms, shook his sandy head.

_"I have no idea what you're talking about and I am not saying one more word on the matter,"_ Loch replied and pressed his lips into a thin, unhappy line.

_"So, to recap: we're off to capture a sorceror-king who practices dark arts and once we've done that, we're to use our silver tongued and politically astute healer to sue for peace with the tribes of Far Harad and then we're to fetch ourselves back to Umbar with captive in tow,"_ Foldine said.

_"I say we bring Molguv's cousin with us,"_ Bear said, surprising them all.

_"Why?"_ Frea asked.

_"Well… because even if we don't listen to a word he says, we can use him with the tribes people… a hostage…"

"He's too much of a risk, and this job has too many of those as it is," Gian said, speaking up for the first time.

"We can watch him. No way anything will get past us,"_ Khule said.

_"Not like my sister did at Tharbad,"_ Loch said.

_"That's different!" _Khule replied, pride stung.

_"Don't see how. Morcal's in about as good a shape as she was,"_ Gian observed and then hurriedly corrected himself, _"Sorry Doc… didn't mean to she you."

"Morcal don't look so good in a wet sheet as she did, and I'm not apologising for that Doc so you're wasting a perfectly good glare on me,"_ Molguv countered.


----------



## Elora (Oct 22, 2011)

The discussion circled about the merits of bring Morcal with them or tossing him overboard. Rin was the last member of the Company to cast her vote.

_"He could be useful getting us in, he could be useful in arrangements with the tribe, he could be a thorn in our side. All I know is that he's helping me perfect a new technique and I'd like to have him around for a bit longer, just to see how that pans out if nothing else."_

The vote was a narrow one in favour of bringing Morcal with them.

_"If he proves a liability, Molguv, you know what will happen,"_ Hanasian warned the Haradian.

It was done just in time. The boat's captain appeared in the galley doorway with news that if they did not put to shore now, the approaching storm would push them too far from the coast to do so again until the following dawn. A night landing was clearly preferrable. It took three long boats to ferry the Company ashore. Then they scurried up over the beach to the thick jungle canopy for cover. As a matter of course, scouts spread out. Molguv questioned his cousin and determined a general direction, north east. Rin worked a touch further on Morcal once Molguv was done, nudging things along and exploring her technique while they waited for the scouts to return.

_"Careful, Rosmarin. Can't have you going down now,"_ Farbarad murmured over her shoulder.

Mecarnil watched with interest. Had he or indeed any of the others save, perhaps, Hanasian, made such an observation Rin would have kicked back. However, as Mecarnil suspected, the old bond between Farbarad and his former charge was there still and she simply nodded and stood. Mecarnil stowed his discovery away under the things good to know when it came to getting the Company Healer to comply with unpalatable instructions. Rin approached Hanasian. He stood watching the sea just inside the tree line. The little boat was trying to tack about quickly. She could smell the approaching storm in the air, metallic. Rin slipped her hand through Hanasian's.

_"We can do this, can't we,"_ she asked quietly.

_"Absolutely. I believe we are ready, my love."_

Rin nodded, reassured by that statement of belief. The scouts returned and it was time to move. They needed to be off the coast before the storm hit and pinned them down. It would be a wild one in the jungle tonight.

They headed inland some in hopes the overgrowth would offer shelter from the storm. There was rain, lots of it. Lightning too, every handful of seconds it seemed. Thunder chased each bolt that lit the darkness, and for a time it seemed instantaneous. For all of this, the wind did not follow. The air hung thick with humidity and it couldn't be stirred. The only good thing about the rain was it was cooler than they were and it washed the sweat off some. The heat of the close air and jungle evaporated the rain almost as quickly as it fell, making the air even more steamy and nearly impossible to breathe.

The company buckled down and took it in stride. Full battle dress, packing their provisions with them, and making time. It could sap their strength quickly, and Hanasian was concerned about the returning wounded. Bear was getting better, but didn't really need this strain. Most of the northern boys who recently joined didn't like it one bit. Neither did the old hands who had been here before. They just knew about it enough to expect it. Only Molguv, Morcal and to a lesser extent Khule appeared unaffected. It was a relief when the storm front finally passed them over, cutting the rain back some and permit a cool breeze off the sea. Despite the conditions, they had come far and had met no resistance. In fact, their surprise was complete. It was time to allow a rest.

An hour passed and most sat and slept with an eye and an ear open. Hanasian and Loch stood watch. The kid seemed to be taking it all in well, and was showing what he had in him. So too was Rin. She checked feet for blisters and treated them as best she could, and only after tending to everyone did she rest her eyes. Hanasian made a few notes to write into his journals later. The company as it stands now is a good one. It wasn't the hardened veterans one and all that he had led into the south or east in years passed, but a new breed. A mix of those old aging war horses and young adventurous youth. Some only heard tales of the great War of the Ring, and sat by the fires while their folks told of kin who fell before the gates of Minas Tirith or battled before the gates of Mordor, or under Mirkwood's eaves. Yet the discipline he asked for and knew would be needed to get these men through to a new day had paid off already. Hanasian was proud of these men, and proud of his bride to be. She was full of grit, and surprises as well. Yes, he was a very fortunate man.

Hanasian drifted into a waking dream of life with Rin without the duty of the Company. It was a nice break from the reality of their situation. He shook it off when a blast of wind rattled the water from the trees and onto them. They had gotten used to the rain, and they didn't seem to notice it gradually tapering off to almost nothing, being replaced by a chorus of steady but diminishing drips from the tree leaves. Hanasian signaled Loch, who was starting to pick up some of the hand-sign, and he also got the attention of Wulgof. He also got Bear's attention, and he came to take Loch's place on watch. Hanasian drew the other three close and whispered, _"Wulgof, you take Loch and go ahead about half a league to make sure the track is clear. Take Farbarad and Anbor with you. Go."_

Hanasian had Frea's attention, and he, Khule, and Videgavia arose without word and faded into the bush to the southeast of the track. The rest remained in slumber, with Mecarnil keeping note. Hanasian remained at his watch, ad silence fell all around them. Hanasian wanted eyes and ears out before and beside his approach. Though they managed to gain good distance under cover of that storm, things would be quieter this following day, and they would have to be quieter as well.

It was just before dawn when Loch, Wulgof, Anbor and Farbarad arrived back at camp. They reported to Mecarnil and Hanasian they had come across a camp of smugglers, determined the threat as minimal and slipped around them without trouble. Anbor stayed to keep an eye on them while the others went farther down the track, and when the others returned to him, he reported they moved west toward the sea. They were likely off to meet a smuggler ship. They would have to beware of them when they moved north.

The rest of the company quietly emerged from their slumber. The cold camp only offered the dried meat and fruits for breakfast. Though it was not raining, the skies were thick with it and the air and humidity had returned to its unmoving self. They set out with Wulgof in the lead, Mecarnil following, and Loch with the standard following next. Hanasian checked each one as they passed, and let Farbarad bring up the rear as he slipped in behind Rin. He squeezed her hand, gave her a nod and a smile as they pushed forth after the others.

They all were silent, with barely a noise from the leaves brushing against them as they went forth. A slight pause when Wulgof reached where they had sighted the merchants earlier, and the way was undisturbed since they had been there last. Two men, Berlas and Bear, split off down the track the merchants had used and set watch while the rest passed. They fell in as rearguard as Farbarad passed. It was some time before Hanasian broke noise discipline and whispered to Rin ahead of him.

_"Feet. This will be hard on their feet, especially if it doesn't dry soon."_

Rin nodded as she studied the feet of the man in front of her. Miles and miles loaded down in wet boots will take its toll. They will have to rest again around the noon hour, but with the uniform grey and sticky air, it was hard to determine time. Hanasian would have to give it his best guess.
He was getting ready to pause for an hour when word come from Loch that a small village was in front of them. They all took position on the track with a ten step spread between them, and every third man faded into the jungle to form a defensive buffer. Hanasian came forward with Rin to have a look-see. A few people, a couple armed men, and all quite unsuspecting. Mulgov and Morcal came forward and said that it was a settlement well south of a bigger town that was where they suspected the rebel leader was at. Hanasian gave word that they would pull back several hundred yards and fade into the jungle to rest. He would set out a few men to scout ways around, and be ready to move shortly after they get back. It should be about an hour. The rest proved to be tough, for the rains started again.

Rin hunched her shoulders against the rain and felt it sluice beneath mail, leather and her shirt. Everything was damp, save the stuff she had tightly wrapped to keep the water out. She resisted the urge to check on it. Opening the pack and peeling back the wrapping would not be a good idea in the midst of a deluge. The rain came in large, fat drops that seemed to fall like stones and slap down on everything and everyone one. It was cool, yes. It provided noise cover for their passing. But she chewed over the impact it would have on the health of the Company like she was gnawing at an old bone.


----------



## Elora (Oct 29, 2011)

She cast a glance to Hanasian, who had drawn up his cowl and curled beneath it to take some rest. He hadn't rested since they came ashore, along with a number of other key men of the Company and she wasn't happy about that. Feet… she'd passed out little jars of salve. They needed a barrier between their feet and the incessant water. They needed sunshine and a place to dry out more. However, Rin was a realist. In this place, they were not about to find a idyllic clearing on a balmy summer day to sunbathe feet and clothing until they were nicely dried out. So, it had to be the salve. She already had her eye on a number that were limping. At least she'd sorted out the insect problem. That additive to their water had proved effective so far.

Rin stared down at her own feet. She had her knees drawn to her chest with her arms wrapped around them. Only her boots peeked out from the hem of her sodden cloak. They were caked in mud. Mud could be useful, if it were the right kind. The re-appearance of the scouts broke through her silent musings. They were back early and they were missing two of their number. Elcarlas and Foldine slipped back into camp and made for Hanasian, who had woken at their return. They said not a word in their report and once more Rin cursed the fact that she hadn't cracked enough of the hand signals to understand what was being reported. After a brief exchange, Hanasian signaled that they would move out and Rin stood. Another river of water gushed down her spine as she did so. Foldine edged towards her and peered at her intently for a moment. Then he beckoned. She followed him as he re-traced a path back the way he had come. The Company was following.

After ten minutes of trudging through sodden jungle in the rain, Rin discovered what Foldine was leading her towards. She saw the other two scouts standing around a third figure that was propped against some unrecognisable tree. Gian and Dias stepped to one side and Foldine took up position behind her as she crouched by the fallen man. One of the rearguard if she judged the remnants of his uniform correctly. He was close to death, pierced with crossbow bolts she had seen herself on that chaotic night by the Poros. His eyes were closed and his breathing was shallow and fragile. She had no idea how he had hung on. At a guess, he'd been like this for more than a day. The bolts were deeply embedded and she had a sinking sense that there was scant assistance she could offer. He'd lost too much blood, was too weak, and if she removed those bolts, she'd kill him outright with a haemorrhage.

He barely stirred as she checked him over. The barest whisper of undergrowth told her that the rest of the Company had caught up. His eyes opened then. He was neither a young nor an old man. He caught at her hand with surprising strength and then glanced over her shoulder to men that stood behind. Rin felt a hand on her shoulder and she looked up into Hanasian's face. He could see that this was a soldier fallen beyond her reach. The man tried to say something that was difficult to discern. Blood bubbled on his lips and his voice was weak and soft. She could sense the unshakeable stillness of death hovering. Hanasian knelt closer to the man's face and bent to listen closer.

Rin felt the soldier gather his failing strength for one last effort. All she could do was to push down the pain. She heard his breathing and voice ease a measure as she did so. Then, she felt the wrench as he lost his battle with death. Most healers disengaged prior to this, as it was a truly horrible sensation. She did not, for he had still been talking right until the last. She stared at the hand that had caught hers. Bloodied and muddied, it no longer held the tension of life. His eyes were vacant, open, sightless and Hanasian leaned back. The rain continued to fall. Molguv had crept up by now and she heard him whisper that the jungle would care for him. They could not afford to delay and bury him.

She reached and closed the soldier's eyes. She did not know his name. She always knew the names of the people she came to, but not this man. For a reason she could not define, this angered her. Rin removed her hand from his limp one and washed it over her face to gather her wits. Foldine and Gian moved the man away from sight. She saw Gian mark the tree for later. They would return to bury this man when this was done if they could, no matter what the Haradian had said. Another signal from Hanasian and they were on their way once more. The rain intensified as the day washed towards night.

The frequency of patrols was increased as visibility diminished. The afternoon melted around them. Time itself was becoming a slippery creature. Morcal continued to point them north east. They met no one as they pushed their way forward. The further they pushed north east, a leaden weight grew at the back of Rin's skull… death that was not death, many non deaths lay ahead of them. After the soldier on the track, the taste of it was fresh in her mind. She was not the only one to sense it. One glance around confirmed that those of the Company with Dunedain descent also sensed it to varying degrees. It made them edgy, jumpy. This only worsened until they found the town Molguv and Morcal had mentioned.

The rain had beaten at them through the night, drumming on their heads until an hour before dawn. The jungle had become quiet then, like it was holding its breath. They had slowed, cautious, and crept the final way until Wulgof at the lead signaled for a halt. The town was teeming with armed men even at this hour. But that was not all. It was surrounded with undead men who had been left to ring the town. They did not need food or water or sleep. They did not need protection from sun, heat or rain. Their presence hit Rin like an anvil dropped from a great height. She doubled over beneath its weight and felt her anger coalesce into a cold rage. It made her want to retch and her skin crawled in disgust. Even the non Dunedain of their number could sense it now.

The town was girt in horror. Morcal and Molguv were pale despite their dark skin. The undead were tribesmen who had refused the call to arms. Some of them were kin. They stood in formation, condemned to this nightmare existence, their families slain to the last child for their disobedience. So many men, the numbers of the slain in their wake beggared comprehension. Hanasian signaled to move back and spread out. By the time dawn arrived to dance in clear skies, the Company were again hunkered down. Loch, Videgavia and Molguv bellied off, knives between their teeth, like snakes through the jungle floor. Anbor, Berlas and Elcarlas climbed trees to set watch from a higher vantage.

Hanasian moved through the line, checking on men. They were grim, angry, tired and worried. This was as much a test of their discipline as any battle would be. Rin too made the rounds to do what she could. Even Mecarnil looked as miserable as he must have felt. Farbarad had lost his warmth. He pressed something into her hand before she moved on to check on Hanasian, who had at last settled into position. She paused to study the object. It was a small, wooden bird that had once been brightly painted and now was worn and faded. The wood had a smooth, glasslike sheen, for much handling and there seemed to be small tooth marks, as though some child had chewed on it. It made her want to cry. She did not know that she was holding a piece of her childhood.

Rin looked askance to Farbarad. He merely closed her hand around it and nodded at her, before he returned his gaze to his sector of the watch. It had a reassuring weight in her grasp. Rin tucked it into a pouch and moved on to check on Hanasian. She concluded her rounds by pressing her lips to his brow and then settled in to position. Rin pulled the small bird back out again. She turned it around and around in her hand and realised that this had been how the wood had become so polished and worn. Rin wrapped her fingers around the bird's shape and stared out at the town's fell guard. She still had that cold rage burning within, but somehow the undead's effect was lessened on her. Rin glanced to Hanasian, and considered asking him if they really had to take the rebel alive. She was not the only member of the Company considering disobeying that part of their orders as they waited for the three scouts to return.

Hanasian watched and pondered the available courses of action. Not many of then offered much comfort. The only thing comfortable was the fact it was cooler and dryer, with the sun giving its warmth in just the right intensity. When it started to feel too hot, a racing cloud would pass in front of it offering a few minutes of shade. It was an opportunity to dry the feet though, and Hanasian ordered those who managed to keep their boots dry with leather wraps around their tops to keep watch while the others took the time to seek a moment of comfort. It was tricky, for one did not want to get caught out of their boots in a surprise attack.

They had been so successful on their infiltration that they still held full surprise. As yet they had not had to slay a single rebel, so none of their number had gone missing. Things had gone so good in fact, Hanasian had a brief moment to ponder what it was he was overlooking. Sooner or later they would have to ante up. Until then, he worked out a plan. He called together Mecarnil, Videgavia, Folca, and Khule to put it forth.  

_"Here's our situation... the town has a considerable number of armed men who appear to be some elite guard. They all have an old Numenorean insignia that I last saw when we took the ships sailing from Umbar. So this is no pressed mob of conscripts. They will not be easily fooled, and if they are surprised, it will be short-lived. As yet, knowledge of our whereabouts is unknown, and so we will have that in our favour for our initial move. Here is what I propose we do."_


----------



## Elora (Oct 29, 2011)

Hanasian squatted down to a patch of wet dirt by their feet, and the other three did likewise. He had to quell any rash movements that may be spurred on by the obvious massacre that had occurred. The sun and the cooler winds from the north east did nothing to assist him. The stench was starting to rise from the dead and this further agitated his company. Hanasian used his finger to show their line of movement. He guessed two ways to get into the town could be used, and they would use both.

_"I'll need one of you to volunteer to take some of the hardiest with them to infiltrate through the dung gate. You will have to make your way over to our left and through some of those ditches that hold some of the slain, and crawl under the wall where the sewage runs. I will do it if nobody wishes this detail."_

_"I will go,"_ came words from one who had walked up quietly. It was Wulgof. Maybe he is starting to think more like a sarge. Hanasian paused as he looked up. Wulgof made it easy and squatted down with the others.

_”Good, you will lead. Take Berlas, Anbor, Farbarad, Foldine, and Belegost. By the time you get done crawling through all that mud & dung, nobody will be able to tell you are northern whiteys. Of the three groups, you will likely be the first in."_

Hanasian calculated the timing, nodded to himself, then went on.

_"Mecarnil, you will take Frea, Folca, the brothers Daius and Donius, Anras, and Gian, and will move around to the east and find the water source. You should be able to enter that way, and if not, you can disrupt its flow while the brothers figure out a way to get you in.

"I'll take Loch, Videgavia, Khule, Mulgov, and Morcal and we'll work our way straight in on the track. The jungle is thick enough to offer cover, and the last hundred yards we'll work at appearing like merchants. Mulgov and Morcal will go in first, followed by Khule, then us three. Not sure what scrutiny we'll get, but we'll hope for the best.*

"Rin, Bear, and the rest will come with us as far as the edge of the bush, and will wait there as our reserve. Any questions, observations, comments, changes, better ideas any of you have to offer? If not, this goes to the rest of the company."_

A few comments were offered up, and it was agreed that only Mulgov, Morcal, and Khule would go to the gate, for they would get little questioning if they appeared as merchants. It would be a stretch for the rest of them. Also, it was suggested that Rin go in with them. Though her appearance would be exotic for these parts, a demonstration her skills along with an explanation from Mulgov would easily get them in. Healing hands were a lost art among the Black Numenoreans, and they are considered sacred by the Haradrim. With the blending of the two cultures throughout the last two ages, some strange beliefs and superstitions have emerged.

The evening came upon them, and they gathered for a cold meal. Hanasian laid out the plan and reluctantly agreed to Rin's going in with the gate infiltrators. With their assignments given, it was Wulgof who set out first. Mecarnil set out shortly thereafter. They had the farthest to go. The rest worked the mud and dirt on to offer as much cover as possible. If the plan worked, then Hanasian and the reserves would be able to walk into the city by the gate without raising any alarms. That was ... IF everything went according to plan. It was all now in motion.

Timing at night was not an exact science, especially when there were no clues from the sky. The sunset brought with it something they hadn't considered this far south at this time of year.... cold. Apparently an unseasonable chill wind had blasted its way south, and it had brought freezing temperatures and frosts as far south as Anfalas, Befalas, and the southern reaches of Ithilien. The air had lost it's freezing temperatures by the time it had gotten down to where they were, but the fact it got that far south was indeed a rarity. What it did was create a ground fog to rise after dark, with all the warm rain that had fallen there recently.

As the hours passed, it grew thicker, and visibility was almost non-existent. That wouldn't be too much of a problem for those going up the track, but for the two groups flanking the town to the east and west, it became very tricky. Wulgof, having dealt with fogs in Dunland and Rohan, knew his way through it. In fact, it helped keep them concealed from any watch on the walls. What it did do though was slow their going. Mecarnil too knew fog from the north, but unlike Wulgof, they were moving through thick bush and tree, and had no high landmark of a watchtower to use. Mecarnil guessed his way and turned to the town when he thought he had gone far enough.

Hanasian sent forth Mulgov, Morcal, Khule, and Rin, giving her a quick kiss and a squeeze of her hand as she left. How did it come to be that he was sending his lady in a most dangerous mission? She was company, and she was who he loved. The turmoil inside of him as these two battled each other within was a hard pill to swallow. He watched them go into the mists and out of sight, wondering if he would see her again.

Things, naturally, did not go according to plan. Wulgof had not found the dung gate, but had missed it and bypassed it. He had come around to the north of the town. Realising his error and the fact that none of the de-facto company leaders were with him, he let a wave of panic pass through him. Saruman's army was not one for individual innovation. Wulgof over his head here now without anyone, even the grouchy horse-lord Frea, there to tell him what to do. Those with him were not really leaders. As Wulgof pondered his options, he grasped realised now, too late, that this was a test Hanasian was putting to him. It meant much to have the trust and responsibility handed to him, but he didn't have to like it. When Belegost asked what they were going to do now, Wulgof mumbled something to himself about knowing better than to volunteer for anything.

_"We'll cut down this slope so as to come to the town wall more to the north. We'll try and find a way in."_

Belegost nodded and waved the others forward. Wulgof hoped he could salvage this in some way.

Mecarnil too missed his mark and had cut toward the town too soon. As they approached the town in the lighter jungle growth, Donius tripped and fell.

_"What the... who put this trip line in the way?"_ he mumbled as his brother helped him to his feet.*

Daius reached down and pulled at a small log. It pulled against the brush and grass, and revealed that it was a scaling ladder. It wasn't as old as it appeared and had been obscured well. If Donius hadn't caught it with his foot, they likely would have passed it by entirely.

_"Interesting,"_ Mecarnil said when he came back to have a look. _"If everyone is well, let's go. We're late."_

They moved forth. The brothers each took an end of the ladder and carried it along with them. All seemed quiet when they reached a clearing before the wall. Obviously nobody had set off an alert, but they were well off their mark of the water inlet. Mecarnil looked about and contemplated a move farther around through the thick bush where no track lay. His thoughts turned to the recently acquired ladder and the faint track they had found in the mist. Donius pointed up the wall to a barely discernible door. It appeared to be a disused waste door of some sort.*

Daius whispered,_ "Think we should give it a go?"_

Mecarnil nodded and the brothers were off across the clearing with their ladder. Anras followed as their cover. It was a perfect fit. The ladder reached the door. Donius rapidly ascended and opened the door slowly. A store room of some sort. Maybe a larder near kitchen. It was empty. Donius waved down to Mecarnil and the signal was given to go in. Donius disappeared through the door, followed by Anras. Daius held the ladder secure as each man went in and was the last up himself. The men collectively held their breaths as the ladder was pulled up and the door shut. No alarm. They were in unseen. Now to work out where they are, and where they needed to go.

As these events transpired, Morcal waved at the guard they approached. One seemed interested at the figures that approached from the fog, but the other didn't seem to pay any mind. Mulgov smiled and waved too, and they stopped when the curious guard walked out to them.

In Haradian he asked, _"What is your business here at this time?"_

Morcal said without prompting, _"We are merchants. We bear food and medicine required by the freedom fighters. We were slowed by the storm as we should have been here in the afternoon."_


----------



## Elora (Oct 31, 2011)

The guard looked him over, giving only a glance to Mulgov, Khule, and Rin, all heavily wrapped and hooded against the 'cold'. The bored guard, obviously the senior, waved them through, not interested in moving away from the fire he was by. It was an advantage that this cold snap had given them. Haradians didn't like it one bit.*

Her lips still felt the warmth of Hanasian's even as she stood in a situation beyond her wildest imaginings. She was far to the south, infiltrating a hostile town, in the company of soldiers in whom she had placed trust for her life just as they trusted theirs to her. The hostile town was the only part of the scenario with which she was acquainted. Homeless vagabonds were rarely welcome anywhere. She recalled her promise on the ship to Pelargir. She would not become a ghost to haunt him. Not this night. When they slipped through the main gate unchallenged, an instinct honed across her life told her that their luck was about to shift. The man on the other side of the gates represented that fork in the road. Would she see Hanasian, Loch or any of the others again? The guard pressed a wax seal to a parchment that Morcal had produced. They were in with allowance of free traders. They got in easier than they had thought.

A man scowled at the four figures before him. His was the unlucky lot to find space for these late arrivals in a town already overcrowded. He frowned at the paper Morcal thrust at him and held up a torch. Damn wind would freeze his fingers from his hand thanks to this lot of stragglers. The first two were tribesmen. Not like they needed more unwilling. The town was already ensnared in men like these. From that region that had proved most unwilling too. Well, talk was that the king's grip on the undead was far from certain. More fell inanimate each day. Probably they'd need to top up the troops. The man shouldered through the first two to look closer at the other two. Smaller in stature, different tribe. He flicked past Khule without hesitation. Dark eyes wrapped in a cowl bore no further inspection. The other though, deep blue eyes and pale skin no matter how thickly he wrapped himself. 

_"No tribesman is this!"_ the man said in haradi. 

_"Djinn,"_ Molguv replied steadily. 

Rin resolved to get to bottom of this djinn matter if it was the last thing she ever did. The man squinted at Molguv and then spat to one side. Rin did not know it was an instinctual warding against bad spirits. Nor did she know that the Haradrim considered healers to be amongst a pantheon of spirits loosely gathered under the collective term of djinn. Rin did know to not say anything about bad manners. 

_"Enough trouble as there is. Don't need no djinn,"_ the man growled, backing away as Khule drew closer to Rin. His hands closed on the pommel of swords beneath his wrappings. 

_"Healer,"_ Morcal insisted and this made the man hesitate before he reached and ever so cautiously yanked back the cowl that covered Rin's head to see for himself. 

Reactions were instantaneous. His eyes widened at the revealed pale skin and hair. She scowled fiercely and yanked the cowl back into place. He spat, a warding sign, for good measure. No one wanted to upset a djinn. 

_"That way! She will be tested,"_ the man said as he jabbed a finger at a largish and unlit building towards the centre of the town. Morcal and Molguv nodded and they led the other two away. The man spat to one side once again and then went to organise the testing. If they lied, they committed a grievous sacrilege that would go not unpunished. He hoped they lied, for if they did not then the king would be healed and no one wanted that. Better that they lied and they were executed for their heresy than the alternative.

Wulgof came to the north gate some time later. There was nobody there. No guards, no watch on the wall. Stranger yet, the gate was unbolted. Wulgof gave it a pull and it opened. There seemed to be nobody inside either, it was early morning before dawn, but it was an odd thing. He decided to take press his luck and he waved the others forward. They simply walked in.

Some time had passed before Hanasian and the rest of the company moved forth beside the road. The hour before dawn saw them ready to take the gate if need be. The two guards seemed to paying little attention. As they studied the gate, Hanasian saw a sign from the wall above. It was Mecarnil. His signing motioned them to go around to where the door was, and one of them would drop the ladder for them. Hanasian motioned for Loch to take point and skirt away from the guards to the east. By first light they were up the ladder. The town was beginning to stir in the foggy morn, and somehow, the company was inside without detection. Their luck still held.

The large, unlit building was quickly found to be unoccupied. As Morcal lit candles, it was revealed to be some sort of temple. Rin's jaw dropped behind her veil as she took in the scale of it. The roof was lost in shadow. Everything seemed made of stone and huge. There was writing of some description ringing a large open space. A stone table seemed to sit at the apex of some sort of plinth and columns stalked the plinth, the inner and outer walls. Khule crouched to watch at the door as Rin took in their surrounds. 

_"What the hell is this place?" _

Even though she whispered, her voice carried well enough to Molguv. He was prowling columns and shadows. Word of a djinn, particularly a healing one, would spread fast in the town. It was entirely possible it had lured people to the temple before they themselves arrived. 

_"It's a temple, of sorts,"_ Molguv replied. 

_"Temple?"_ There was a particularly sharp note to Rin's question. 

*"You better tell me what a djinn is, Molguv." *

_"There's a crowd gathering,"_ Khule warned. It was the infant hours of the day and yet a crowd gathered outside. 

_"A djinn is… a collective term,"_ Molguv started and hesitated as Rin placed her hands on her hips. 

_"For what, precisely?" 

"For… healers… all you need to do is prove you're a healer. Since you are a healer, that should present no difficulty for you, yes?" 

"Why would do put healers in temples, Molguv?" _

Damn, Molguv thought. Women with spit were fun. Intelligent women with spit were hard work. Hanasian was welcome to her. This, of course, did not come out of his mouth. 

_"Can you just get ready, Doc? You need to be ready because if you can't prove you're a healer, things will go real bad." 

"How bad?" 

"Ever seen a haradi ritual execution? No? Well, be ready and you won't have to." _

Rin approached the large stone table and started to set out her gear. She was well aware Molguv hadn't given her a straight answer, but he was right. Now was not the time to quibble. Outside, the press grew. In its midst were Hanasian's and Mecarnil's men. Word of a djinn was plunging headlong through the crowd. A healing djinn. Many were not happy about it. Vidgavia's signal told Hanasian that Wulgof and his men had been sighted also. Their luck had stretched this far, but would it hold for those inside, behind the massive stone ediface the townspeople clustered before? 

A deep bass thrumming shifted the press from behind. It came from men beating a complex rhythm on large, goblet shaped drums. Grumbling, but not openly, people cleared a path that was soon flanked by men who were far more than conscripts. Everyone bowed their heads as they passed, meaning that the Black in their midst continued to blend in. The phalanx of elite troops shielded a veiled palanquin that was carried towards the temple. Khule's eyes widened as he took in the approaching scene. 

_"Show's on!"_ he called and narrowly stepped into shadow before the leading guards thrust the door wide open.

_"Djinn! Attend!"_ they boomed in haradi. Rin understood the djinn part of the command and swallowed thickly through a suddenly dry throat. Morcal and Molguv traded glances and then looked back at Rin. Molguv reached and pulled back her cowl. 

_"More different you look, the better," _he told her.


----------



## Elora (Oct 31, 2011)

Molguv walked out with Morcal and took up position on either side of the large stone table. They bowed from the waist. 

_"Who calls on our sacred mistress?"_ Morcal replied in haradi. 

_"Lord of the South, High King of the Drowned Lands, Master of the Singing Sands,"_ came the ritual response. 

None of it made any sense to Rin, who waited in the shadows. Morcal and Molguv understood who they were referring to. Rin's test would be none other than the very man they had been sent to capture. Morcal made the ritual gesture of welcome and the official party entered the temple outright. Rin's glance of the palanquin had her heart pounding. That looked official, very official. Surely she would not have to heal the very man she wanted to kill. 

Once the royal guard was through, the crowd filled in behind them. The Black entered the temple as they laid out the king on the stone table. Rin stepped out and a combination of torch light and the pale light of dawn cast her hair in shades of rose and fire. In the setting, even those who knew Rin to be mortal found it a fey, otherwordly sight. She wore a remote expression, a mask to hide the turmoil and uncertainty of her thoughts. Rin looked out over the gathered people and then wrenched her eyes to her test. Could she heal him? Could she marshal her will and heal him? He lay in his dreadful armour, but seemed much diminished from the monster of her dream. Blood, dried and old, was caked in his ears and traced down his neck. A bad sign. A sign of mortality. Perhaps that stole the nightmare from his presence and yet the stench of the dead wafted through the high narrow windows. Mortal and yet terrible. She should never forget that. 

_"State your desire and we shall convey it to our mistress,"_ Molguv said as Rin stood in silence and stared at the figure on the table. 

_"Insolence! I shall speak to her myself,"_ the most ornately armoured man bellowed. His voice careened off the surface of the wide space and it drew Rin's attention to him. This man she had seen before too, in her dream. A gaze of endless winter ice met his pride. Rin's cold rage surged to life once more and it showed in her uncanny eyes. The officer licked his lips uncertainly.

_"If you insist, though I warn you that our mistress has little patience for the unschooled utterings of mortals," _Molguv replied calmly. 

_"Healer! What shall she do if displeased?" 

"Refuse to heal, and only that if fortune shines on us this day." 

"Then you shall be executed, all of you."

"Tell me, friend, have you heard of a mortal who bested a djinn? You know you can do her no harm. Do you think she will care if we fall?" _Morcal said to the other side. Khule edged around the cusp of the crowd, difficult for it spilled out of the temple. He could see the senior soldier consider whatever it was Molguv and Morcal had countered him with. Then, after great length, the man nodded and Molguv bowed before turning to convene a mystical discussion with their mistress.

_"Your test is our target, Doc… and do you think you could do something fancy? Not lights or anything… maybe wave your hands and chant something so you appear… mystical?" _

Khule heard her expel a sharp breath shortly before she stepped towards the table. Wave her hands… How could she wave her hands if she was throttling the monster? In the temple, the talk of the crowd simmered so very quietly. 

_"Haven't had a djinn here for generations." 

"I heard the djinn left us at the end of the Great War." 

"Why would they return now?" 

"Why here?" 

"Perhaps he really is our rightful king." 

"Perhaps she is bored. You know how djinn are." 

"Unpredictable, untrustworthy, unreliable and cruel." 

"Hush, she is starting." 

"More of the dead fall each day. His hold fails. I hope it fails..." _

As Rin laid her hands on the cruelly armoured chest, the rebel's guard surged forward. She glared at them fiercely as sensations swamped her awareness. He was a dying man. The bleeding from the ears was only the beginning. Rin withdrew her hands and glanced to Molguv. 

_"I don't know if I can do this,"_ she said, her words carrying to the fellow members of the Black that shared her language. 

_"Just close your eyes and imagine it is one of us," _Molguv unhelpfully replied. 

_"I need more information. I need to know what caused this." _

Molguv conferred with the senior soldier, who in turn reluctantly conveyed the source of their leader's malaise. It rested in the very power he was using to corrupt life and death. When this was relayed to her, a wild idea leapt into her mind. She didn't need to heal him outright at all! An absolutely reckless smile came to her lips. Loch, in the crowd had seen it before, in Edoras shortly before all that cheese had gone missing. She didn't often smile like that, but when she did. 

_"Oh no,"_ Loch lamented. 

Rin delved, not the least bit concerned about being delicate. She did not set out intentionally to cause pain. No, that would be in defiance of everything she was. However, she felt not the least bit of remorse when this man she worked on felt pain. Healing was painful and she did little shield him from it. Only the worst of it. He wouldn't thank her, for he didn't know what she buffered him from. It was a juggling act of the highest order. She needed to heal some things but leave other things untouched. Just enough to get him on his feet again, perhaps capable of speech. It was far from certain. His power had wrought true devastation upon him. When she had thought she had done enough, she waved her hands and stepped back. A collective murmur rippled through the crowd. 

Though she had not done everything she could, it had still taken its measure from her strength. Rebuilding a brain and heart was hard work and she was still fine tuning her technique. It was possible that she had failed. The rebel's guard pressed close again. Then the sorcerer drew a sharp breath and moaned. The senior soldier closed on the table, suddenly deferential and fearful. He seemed, to Rin's eye, to barely conceal anger and disappointment. The rebel opened eyes that long ago been stripped of all humanity and peered at the ceiling shadows. Morcal and Molguv suppressed their relief. It would be unseemly if they appeared uncertain of their mistress' abilities. Many in the crowd suppressed moans of bitter disappointment. 

_"He wakes," _the soldier cried as he assisted the rebel to sit. 

_"A djinn has returned in our hour of need! Glorious shall her welcome be, so that she may stay amongst us." _

_"She will abide a moment yet, if certain provisions are met,"_ Molguv said with artful skill. 

_"Name them,"_ the senior soldier commanded and the haradian stood his full height. He had not missed the dark cowls in the stunned crowd. 

_"She will select her accolytes herself and she will abide in this place for as long as it pleases her. She has no need of sustenance, but her attendants shall be provided with such food and drink and other needs as satisfies their wants." 

"A high price in these times!" 

"Then you had soon find yourself another djinn." 

"This will be provided, but she will attend me upon my command and her accolytes cannot be drawn from my men. This proviso only, and a deal shall be struck,"_ the rebel said, his voice dusty. 

Molguv instructed Rin to nod, which she did. 

_"The bargain is struck." _

With that, it was done. The rebel was aided back into his palanquin and vanished behind its veils. The crowd parted, it's curiosity now answered. There was a dejected pall over those assembled. Morcal, Molguv and Khule pushed through them, tagging Black Company men and pushing any others out. It took nearly half an hour to clear the temple and shut the doors. No sooner was it shut did the men race about to locate surveillance positions and examine the temple's offensive and defensive qualities. Rin came down the steps to the floor of the temple and those who gathered there. Had she done the right thing? Daylight was starting to send shooting liquid shafts into the belly of the temple already.


----------



## Elora (Oct 31, 2011)

_"How'd you go, Mecarnil?"_ Wulgof asked. 

_"Found a ladder and climbed in. You?" 

"Missed the dung gate and walked in through the north gate… unlocked and unmanned." 

"Hmmm, they're low on stores. We found our way through a storeroom next to what looked to be a large kitchen that was empty. No supplies." 

"I heard what that crowd was saying," _Khule added, coming down the stairs. _"They want this rebel gone. Most were hoping Doc would prove false. Maybe they're hoping someone will attack and take him out." 

"If someone doesn't tell me straight what a djinn is…" _Rin's threat was left dangling as she wrapped her arms around Hanasian and held him for a brief, tight moment. 

_"If we round up local support we could do this easier than we think,"_ Molguv said. 

_"Or we wait… that man is dying. Won't be long,"_ Rin said ominously and heads swiveled sharply to her. 

_"What did you do?"_ Loch asked fearfully. 

_"I healed. I was just selective about what I healed is all. I'm not a monster. Orders are to take him alive if possible. I made it marginally more possible, but probably not possible enough."_

Loch rubbed at the back of his neck, relieved. 

_"What's killing him?" _Hanasian inquired. 

_"Himself,"_ Rin said unable to hide her satisfaction at the justice of that. Morcal edged closer to his cousin and said something in soft haradi, eyes downcast. 

_"Morcal says we can expect visitors, with offerings and requests for intercession from the djinn,"_ Molguv said. 

_"I think we are best to prepare for a summons,"_ Khule said. _"They made it clear. Molguv's demands were granted on two conditions: she attends upon command and her 'accolytes', which I guess is us, are not taken from his men. Seems to me that they'll call for their djinn again," _Khule explained.

_"Then us accolytes go with the djinn. Could be the chance we need to get close,"_ Frea suggested. 

_"Any way of knowing how long the wait will be, Molguv?"_ Berlas inquired. As Molguv shook his head, Rin spoke up.

_"Soon, I think... day or so. He'll need healing to perform the next... rite and if things are poised on the knife edge we think they are, he will not want to be seen to fail."_

_"This is too much like a siege to my taste,"_ Foldine said as he glanced around the temple’s shadowy interior. Helm's Deep was the sort of situation he never wanted to experience again and this was cutting a little too close to the mark.

_"Don't think he'd let us wait anyway. Did you see the way he looked at Doc?"_ Folca observed and men nodded.

_"What's that supposed to mean?" _Rin demanded, looking about. Wulgof rolled his eyes. 

_"Is she serious?" _he asked Loch, who shrugged an affirmative. 

_"So our target is besotted with Doc, and he thinks she's some sort of local Maiar. I think he'll let her get real close, if you know what I mean," _Wulgof drawled.

_"WHAT?!?!!"_ Rin exploded, voice ringing through the temple. 

_"That's not all bad, provided she looks the part," _Berlas suggested and men nodded at that. 

_"She'll be able to get us close, like Frea and Wulgof said,"_ Foldine said. 

_"Now just wait a damn moment! I am not masquerading as Maiar. No. No way. Absolutely not." 

"Too late, after that display this morning," _Molguv told her smugly. Rin spun on her heel and stalked away, muttering.

_"It could work…"_ Khule said to murmured agreement.

Not everyone was happy with the idea. Farbarad was one who thought it too risky. Hanasian had yet to reconcile himself to the conflict between his heart and his head also. Discussion was ended by a whistle from Videgavia. Men scattered to shadow and Rin was hustled back up the stairs and shoved unceremoniously into an alcove at the back of the dais. Her gear was tossed in after her. Morcal and Molguv stood, again cowled, around stone table and Khule unbarred and drew back one door to admit a local official. 

The man blinked into the depths of the temple, momentarily sun blinded and then cautiously edged in. He was clearly none too happy about his mission. Still, he clung tenaciously to it and once he had left again, the Black Company's opportunity was secured. 

_"Tonight at sunset,"_ Molguv relayed in Common Tongue once Khule had barred the door again. 

_"Our djinn has been summonsed to attend our sorcerer. We'll have to make sure she looks the part." 

"We'll have to get her to agree to do it. Such a reasonable woman, always amenable to changing her mind. Shouldn't be a problem,"_ Wulgof drawled in response to Molguv.

Hanasian sent Khule off with the Anfalas brothers to scrounge up whatever was needed for the deception. They returned with interesting tidings along with brightly coloured drifts of silk. 

_"Word has gone out that he'll try another rite tonight and it's about tipped them over. Don't know if they're at the point of open rebellion, but they're close. Could be that we'll need to fight our way through to reach our target. We may find ourselves in the middle of a civil insurrection," _Khule reported as he passed the silk to Hanasian. Mecarnil read his friend's face and stepped forward. 

_"Leave that to us, Cap. None of this will work if Rin won't play ball. If anyone can talk her round, it's you. Where is she anyway?"_ 

At that, Molguv grinned a moment and then raced up the stairs again. At the foot of the stairs, all they heard was a heated exchange between the healer and the haradian. The expression on her face was not that of a woman in a reasonable frame of mind. 

_"Good luck,"_ Mecarnil and Loch said in unison to Hanasian. Hanasian stared at the silk in his hands, took a deep breath and started up the stairs. 

_"Rin… need to talk,"_ he said and she regarded him warily. 

Hanasian disappeared with Rin, shepherding her along to a secluded area for a discussion about the task ahead of them. In his wake, men considered themselves fortunate that their captain was tackling this matter and not them. No one knew what passed between the two. It took quite some time, indeed the rest of the day, before either was sighted again. Hanasian emerged without the silk. Rin was a few steps behind him, her cloak pulled tightly closed. Wulgof spotted that her feet were bare and let out a victorious shout. This was one wager the contrary woman had not cost him.

_"We have our djinn," _Hanasian said. 

_"We have our plan, Cap,_" Mecarnil responded.

_"This will only work if she looks the part,"_ Khule warned. 

_"I am NOT removing this cloak before I absolutely have to. Understand?"_ There were no small number of disappointed expressions at Rin's edict.

_"I can assure you she…. Looks the part,"_ Hanasian dryly said.  

_"And we'll do ours,"_ Molguv said. The odds were remote, but not hopeless. These were conditions the Black thrived in.


----------



## Elora (Nov 2, 2011)

As sunset burnished the sky in a glorious riot of colour, a djinn was revealed on the top step of the temple. Her attendants flanked her, each cowled and cloaked in black, which made the colours of her garb burn all the brighter.* Silk caught on the breeze. On the street, out the front of the temple, all had been made ready. Indeed, a veiled palanquin had been sent empty to ferry the djinn despite the proximity of the destination. Once within it, heart skidding in her chest, she had only the vague shape of men visible through the opaque fabric as reassurance. When the palanquin stopped, the curtain was drawn back and an "accolyte" reached in with a hand she knew and loved well. Her eyes met Hanasian's, hers large and simmering with worry and his silvered with his own concern. He knew, she did this because she wished to serve well, for him. His fingers pressed on her own and then she was out and released.

A carpet had been lain down and gilded lanterns sat atop plinths. It was opulent, and made obscene by the rank stench of the dead and the silent throngs of hungry, angry townspeople. This unholy path she trod with bare feet. Firelight flickered over exotic pale skin that seemed like marble, satiny marble to those that waited. She emerged to find a table laden with a wasteful excess of food. One man stood by it, terrible armour now burnished. She did not miss that he held onto the table to steady himself and she could not suppress a flash of pleasure at his weakness. It curved her lips into a cold smile matched only by the ice of unusual blue eyes. Overhead, the silk fabric of the pavilion sighed as the evening breeze rippled through it. 

Her attendants fanned out, matching the configuration of the elite guards that stood at regular intervals around the table. On the far side, down a slope, more guards hemmed in a large group of tribesmen. They lived, for now. Their target held out a gauntleted hand towards his djinn. Clad only in silk, and not nearly enough of it to Rin's mind, it took every measure of her courage to step forward. With her went Molguv at her shoulder. There was one other seat and she moved to that, relieved it was at the far end of the table. Rin heard a stream of haradi. Beside her Molguv bowed and turned to whisper in her ear even as he covertly signaled to the other accolytes. 

_"You are bid welcome and he hopes you are pleased by his offering. He says he will do you great honour in demonstrating his power this evening as an amusement for you, if you would but demonstrate once more your own power in accordance with the bargain struck." 

"He means the rite, doesn't he? All those men down there. He’ll slaughter them and..."

"Aye." 

"If I touch the man again, I don't think I'll be able to help myself. I want him dead, Molguv. Eru help me! I'm a healer and I want him dead."_ 

At the far end of the table, the man the djinn wanted dead licked his lips and watched, transfixed by the unearthly creature before him. His guards were similarly stunned. Even the miserable tribesmen, too proud to submit to his rule, watched like wide eyed children. Such a remarkable creature, and she had come to him. It was a portent, surely, like none before. The chief attendant straightened and inclined his head. The would be king gestured and a serving boy, clad in a loincloth over his dark oiled skin, struggled forward with a full silver carafe. The game was afoot and Molguv's signal was clear. When Rin rose to "demonstrate" her power, her attendants would move as one to eliminate the central guard and capture their target.

Hanasian wasn't sure what happened. Rin moved to begin her demonstration, and what was set in motion was somewhat unexpected. The company moved to take out the guards according to their plan, and with the ring of steel, it was apparent that some of the guards may have been ready for such an event. Wulgof's attempt was blocked and he was held to a standstill, blades clashing. Mecarnil dispatched the unsuspecting guard he was near and turned to help the Dunlending. The spreading confusion was not helped any by a bright flash and the resultant cloud of smoke. There was too much happening here. And it was happening too fast.*

Hanasian saw Rin make for the sorcerer, death in her eyes, and moved to stop her. He noticed also one of the guards, who moved first and knocked Loch on his butt, had stepped toward the sorcerer as well. Hanasian had knocked back the man he was faced with in surprise, and so he moved to prevent Rin from killing the sorcerer. But Hanasian assumed the guard that moved in was trying to stop Rin from touching the sorcerer, and at the last moment he turned to prevent him from taking out Rin. Instead the guard struck the weakened sorcerer with a small sharp object in his hand, and in that moment his hand was severed by a sword from another guard!*

A split moment before that, Rin was knocked back by some spell from the sorcerer, but regained her footing. Steadying herself, she sank back to the ground dazed. Hanasian right then saw something coming toward him, and as he reacted and started to fall backwards, he felt something hit his face. His reaction was enough to soften the blow, and falling backwards, he saw Loch take the guard down, running him through while Hanasian landed on his butt. Things became a bit hazy to him right then, as the clash of steel faded. The smoke started to clear as well.*

In the time it takes to breath a dozen breaths, the carnage become apparent. The sorcerer shook as if he was having a seizure. The captive tribesmen had run amok further down the slope and everywhere was the terrifying roar of riot. A storm of blood and violence and vengeance had been released. Every one of his guard lay dead or dying from wounds inflicted by the company or from each other. So too lay Gian, motionless while the expanding pool of blood from him met the rivers from others. He was gone. Anbor too lay gurgling around a grievous wound in the throat. His hand tried to hold it together. Anras, having taken down three of the guards, rushed to Anbor to help save him. Mulgov was slightly wounded after being cut by a sword edge while he was crushing the guard's head. The rest managed to get through with minor cuts, scrapes, and bruises. 
Too much happening too quickly, and in too little time. Apparently there was a plot among the elite guard against the sorcerer, seeing this distraction as a chance to take him out. Analysis would have to wait though. Alert members of the company moved to seal off the scene, but it was only a matter of time before word got out that something was amiss. They had to get out of there somehow. But with one of their own dead, one seriously wounded, the doc stunned, and the cap himself wounded, it would be a challenge.

It was Loch who came to his sister who sat unmoving. A slap on the face seemed to bring her around.*Khule shook her, saying, _"Doc. DOC! You are needed!" _

It seemed to bring her out of whatever she was hit with from the sorcerer. She spotted Anbor and immediately slid herself over to tend him. He was probably wishing he didn't so eagerly join the company in Pelargir. 

Hanasian got up on his own and silently barked orders with his hand flipping about madly. Mecarnil searched to secure an exit, and Wulgof and Belegost watched the front on case anyone thought of coming into the pavilion. Fortunately for the company, the riot had carried those still alive off to seek out supporters of the sorcerer. The company moved rapidly, retracing their path to the security of the temple. They sealed the large doors with the knowledge that they were now trapped, penned. How would they be able to get out carrying their dead, wounded, and prisoner? It had all the makings of a seige and Foldine kept shaking his head at this turn of events.

_"Is that rebel still alive?"_ Hanasian asked looking at the quivering, blood stained foaming body.
*
Rin nodded grimly and this made him very dangerous and unpredictable. His seizure, maybe caused by some sort of poison that the would-be assassin guard had on his palm blade, or maybe not, seemed to caused a stroke of some description. No matter, he was not conscience of what was going on around him. 

Mecarnil checked the walls for any doors and found someone hiding in an alcove. He called out in the native tongue and Mulgov came over to see. It was a boy, maybe ten years, no more than twelve. Mulgov engaged him in a rapid conversation, and the boy seemed excited about something. Mulgov nodded and started to tell Mecarnil and Hanasian what was said.

_"The boy is an orphan and a sneak. He said that his ladder was missing so he had to get inside the city by other means. Apparently he came in through a tunnel that goes under the wall, smugglers hole. I asked if he would show us the way out, and he readily agreed." _

_"How can we trust him after what happened here?"_ Mecarnil asked as he looked around at the others.*


----------



## Elora (Nov 4, 2011)

It seemed the company was recovering, save Anbor who wasn't getting any worse. Rin was fighting a battle for his life even then, silks now a bloodied and torn ruin. Mecarnil dropped his cloak over her shoulders, a gesture of kindness for the woman was practically naked. She barely marked it, absorbed in her work. Gian was wrapped in his cloak. Mulgov asked the boy about what he saw and relayed the boy's answer. 

_"Says he saw smoke and fire, and some fighting. He didn't know what was happening, but was happy the head was taken. His father was forced to go to war farther in the north, and his mother had died years ago. So he will help us for some food."_ 

_"Well, there is plenty of it here. He is welcome to have as much as he can carry, for we aren't waiting around,"_ Hanasian said, wiping at a warm wetness that flowed down his face. 

_"Damn… guess I was hit harder than I thought," _he murmured. He had a gash from his scalp across his forehead down to his left eyebrow, then on the bridge of his nose and on his right cheekbone. _"Will have to tend that later. Can Anbor be moved?" _

Khule noted that Rin had just finished working Anbor and had stopped his bleeding. In her turn she had noted the bloody state Hanasian was in. Still dazed by whatever she had taken the brunt of, she stood to go to him, but got dizzy. Khule caught and steadied her. 

_"Here are your leathers, Doc," _he said kindly, aware she wouldn't want to venture into the jungle in what remained of her already scant silks.
The boy collected all the food he could carry away, and then some. A few of the others took advantage of it as well, with Loch right behind the boy in his collection. They were ready as they were going to get. They needed to get out of there before someone got curious. Who knows how much time they would have? 

The boy opened a wall panel in a dark corner and led the way. Mulgov went next. If he could fit, then the rest could too. It was the dead weight of Anbor, the sorcerer, and the body of Gian that was hardest to move, but they all managed. Foldine brought up the rear, and as best he could, pulled the panel back into place. They were in the dark moving slowly to wherever this boy was leading them. A leap of faith by the company, but one that was needed to be taken. 

The way was straight, with few bends to contend with. One towards the end was rather sharp as it turned to the right. Getting their casualties and prisoner around that was a bit of a challenge, but it was done. When they came to an opening, they each crawled out and stood. It was still dark. They were still underground in some sort of cavern. They could use a torch right about now. All they could do was slowly step forward toward a faint point of light. It seemed like it took forever to get closer. They did manage it, and sitting down before a crevice opening, they decided to rest. Hand-sign was useless in the dark, so a slight whisper was passed back. It came forward again, and soon everyone was there and accounted for. Rin sat Hanasian down and said, 

_"You need tending!"_ she said, all stern worry. Hanasian agreed, for he had a pounding headache.

By the time they reached a secure place to stop, Anbor had died. Two dead... A bolt of futility hit Rin but she was able to relentlessly quash it. The guilt, however, was not so easily dealt with. If she had not delayed, could she have done something for the man that had assisted her at Pelargir? Anbor's injury had been grave. Blood loss had killed him. She could do much, but she could not make blood to replace what he had lost. If she had gotten to him faster, he would not have lost so much, and so perhaps he had a chance which she had squandered in her bid to kill the captive. It was a hopeless path her thoughts marched along. So many possibilities, so many decisions, and not every one leads to the outcome a healer wanted. Death waited for all mortals and no healer could best that reality. Her thoughts spun grimly as she tended to Hanasian.

A glancing blow, that she could deal with now she had learned what she had through Morcal. The bones of his skull were intact and it was a matter of knitting muscles, tendons and flesh now. Hanasian's concussion was another matter. She could sense the throbbing pulses of pain that caged Hanasian's skull. His speech wasn't slurred and he had not upended his stomach. There was a chance, a remote one, that he was not concussed at all. Such things were notoriously difficult to discern.

All Hanasian could sense was what Morcal would have sensed on the ship some days ago had the stowaway been conscious. Hanasian felt a warmth suffuse him, no more than that. Then it was gone and the throbbing was reduced, but not vanished. It was difficult to see in the dark, but Rin washed blood and grime from her beloved's face while men gathered their wits and wrapped their second dead. Her fingers were gentle , stroking softly over his face in a bid to assure herself that he was well. When she was done she sat back on her heels to seek her own equilibrium.

_"Anyone else?"_ she asked to be sure no one else needed anything. 

_"Why, so you could help us like you did Anborn?"_ Berlas bitterly asked. 

Men rumbled at that and Berlas fell silent again, reigning in any further outburst. The sour taste of failure filled Rin's mouth and twisted her stomach. Two men dead, what was the use of her? Hanasian reached for her but she was already moving away to where their prisoner lay twitching and insensate. She had no defense to offer Berlas, and she was not convinced he had spoken unfairly. Molguv opted to tend his own injuries, in a bid to spare the drain on their healer's strength.

Their prisoner had been poisoned. The sorcerer was the man singularly responsible for the horror that ringed this miserable place. She could hear the dead screaming at the outrage the sorcerer had inflicted upon their very mortality, a relentless wall of overwhelming emotion constantly surging against her healer's sensibilities. Another surge of icy rage shivered through her, chased down by a startling realisation. To betray a healer's purpose in a desire for vengeance or justice was the same slippery path this sorcerer had walked before her. He likely believed his deeds justified by some twisted logic. But to heal the man after Anbor's and Gian's loss, to heal the man and leave the chance that he would continue with his horrors was equally confronting. What if he escaped somehow? By healing him, she was perpetuating this travesty. But who was she to determine who lived and who did not? As Rin wrestled with her ethics, the Company grappled with their course. 

_"Seems to me that we got caught in a wider net. Ambush within an ambush,"_ observed Foldine. 

_"As like as not. Regardless we can't hide down here like rats for long and we have two men to bury. It will need to be done quick in this heat," _Bear replied. 

_"Our next course of action is simple, we just need to get out of here and back north,"_ suggested Khule. 

_"How exactly? Got that figured out too, have you?"_ Wulgof drawled. 

_"Knew this was going to be hard. Too late to start whining now if you don't have the stomach for it,"_growled Frea. 

_"Sniping at each other is not going to achieve anything," _came Loch's unwisely timed observation and he was met with a chorus to keep his young mouth closed. 

_"Hey, you kill that prisoner and you'll really drop us in it,"_ rumbled Daius as he belatedly noticed Rin was hovering near the sorcerer. 
His words were lost on her, so intently was she focussed. It was harder than she had guessed, and yet the screaming fell silent and the sorcerer still drew breath. Only then did Rin remove her hands from the sorcerer and breathed in relief at the removal of all that pressure.

_"That better not mean she killed him,"_ Bear said, mistaking the sigh for one of grim satisfaction. 

_"Can you not hear the difference?" _she inquired as she moved back away from their prisoner. Her question was met with tense silence. 

_"The dead no longer scream. He lives still,"_ she clarified, voice washed of inflection and flat. 

_"For how much longer?"_ asked Hanasian quietly.


----------



## Elora (Nov 9, 2011)

_"Difficult to know. He's been poisoned, and he was not a well to begin with. Brain and lungs are failing. I'm not sure if I can heal all of that to return him to good health and if I tried, I'd be out of action for the Company for some time." 

"By the Valar, you hear the dead scream?" _Farbarad asked,*deeply shocked. 

_"Yes,"_ Rin replied automatically. 

_"Do what you can to keep him alive, Rosmarin, but not at the expense of exhausting yourself. We may well have need of you as we make our way north,"_ instructed Hanasian. 

_"We will see if we can flag down a smuggling ship if we can, negotiate or take it by force, make our way north that way rather than fight our way north through the lines. We'll deliver our hostage to the front, alive and showing no sign of maltreatment," _he continued. 

_"Great, swimming. I hate swimming," _Wulgof grumbled at the prospect of hijacking a smuggler's ship. 

_"What of Morcal?"_ asked Molguv.

_"He comes with us. If he still has the stomach to join our number after this, we'll consider it when time permits. For now, we're not leaving anyone behind to point out where we went,"_ Hanasian replied and they started to make preparations to move out into the night for the coast again.

Rin barely managed to get the rest of her gear on in the darkness. There was no time to wash blood from her hands. Nor was there time to braid her hair again. No sooner had she stowed her equipment and weapons were they moving out towards the torch light. They approached warily, quietly, slowly, in single file. 

They found the torches had been flung, or dropped, to the ground. Their owners were nowhere in sight. They did not tarry there, with two dead to carry. Instead they pressed back into the thick and hungry jungle intent on their objective. Time was of the essence. They angled west and north, judging the smugglers they had observed yesterday would have likely made for Umbar to sell their goods at the best margin. There was no pursuit, which was troubling a first and then when no contact was made through the rest of the night considered a boon. They paused only to bury Gian and Anbor at dawn of the following day. 

That they had to leave their dead in this fetid place galled some. The stark reality was that they could ill afford to be slowed by their dead. It was a sombre, brief and necessary affair. When it was done, Rin spared scant water from her bottle to wash the last remnants of blood from her hands and face. She could not sluice away the sense of failure that she carried with her from the temple. She was withdrawn but she was also determined to do her duty. As men took what brief rest they could, she ensured the prisoner remained alive. The poison was a particularly ferocious one. When Berlas approached her to make peace, she simply met his gaze with her own. He caught a glimpse of the failure she felt before she turned away.

They gained the coast in good time, arriving at dusk and still free of pursuit. Another stroke of fortune saw them greeted with the sight of the smuggler ship lying at anchor, quiescent and compliant. Quick discussion saw three of their number lose their heavier battle gear and weapons to swim out to the ship. It was a long, tense wait on the shore as night thickened around them. Still no pursuit. For the experienced of their number, they had stared to view this as a portent of trouble again. It seemed that half the night passed before those on the shore sighted a lantern being waved and heard the sound of oars as the ship's long boat was sent to ferry them across. Throughout this time, Rin had been silent. When they gained the ship, the absence of crew was noticeable. 

_"Where are they?"_ Foldine asked. 

_"No idea, but let's not squander our good fortune,"_ Folca said. 

Now even more nervous than ever, they sorted through who could sail in their number. Despite Wulgof warning him against volunteering, Loch was with a number of men who stepped forward and they were soon haltingly on their way. Others set themselves to watch for the misfortune that surely hung heavily over them. What none of them realised, not even the one responsible for it, was that the undead had fallen across Harad. No one was paying any attention to the Black Company. Most were celebrating the downfall of the rising tyrant or desperately reforming battle stratagems along the front line to the north.

Those men were faced with the gathered might of the Reunited Realms just south of Umbar.

_"Sire, it is as the scouts have reported. Their undead have fallen and they're scrambling to cover the holes left in their lines,"_ Faramir reported as he flung himself off a lathered horse. 

_"We should press now, while they are in disarray, while we have the advantage,"_ Elfwine said, spurred on by his uncle's confirmation. Aragorn was silent a moment, trying to perceive something of what passed further south. He was not elven kind, but his kin was there... Unreachable still. 

_"No, we wait. Patience shall be our ally," _the High King replied. Imrahil and Faramir nodded, older and wiser heads than the young prince of Rohan. 
It was not solely mercy that prompted Aragorn to hold his hand longer yet. The fall of the undead was the loss of their opponent's most significant weapon. If it meant what he suspected, that the man responsible for this horror was no longer at large, the rebel army would likely experience huge losses through desertion. This was now no different to any armed uprising. Delicate dawn light proved his guess well founded. A much reduced contingent of rebel Haradians remained. Many of their conscript forces had dissipated in the night. 

On a smuggler vessel, Loch approached his sister as soon as he was relieved of his duty at day break. He found her with their prisoner, still grimly silent and awake despite the fatigue he saw stamped on her face. She as not slept since the night before they entered the town, nearly three days ago. 

_"Rin? What's wrong?"_ he asked as quietly as he could. 

His sister did not take her eyes from the prisoner. 

_"Go rest, Loch,"_ she eventually replied and his brow furrowed. Loch scratched at the beard along his jaw, a tell tale sign the man was thinking, and then crouched to bring his eyes to the same eye level as his sister's.


----------



## Elora (Nov 9, 2011)

_" Rin... Rosmarin, you're not going to kill him are you?" _he asked, searching her expression.

_"No." 

"Still upset by what Berlas said?" 

"No." 

"Then what?" 

"Go rest, Loch."_   Her brother heaved a deep breath and she braced herself for another wave of questions. 

Instead, he stood and the sound fall of his boots on the decking of the ship faded as he went in search of an unoccupied hammock. When the creak of groan of the ship in the waters was all she heard, Rin let out a soul deep sigh and pinched the bridge of her nose. She had already bullied Hansian into sleep, concerned about the lingering effects of his injury and the healing that had followed. She had doled out more stomach settling potions, though less needed it now an at first. She had re dosed their canteens with the herbs this kept them free of insect predation. She had seen to injured feet and kept their prisoner alive and unconscious. But she had not been able to shake the growing sense of culpability. Anbor had died because she did not get to him in time. She had delayed because she was busy compromising every value she held dear to her in a bid to kill their prisoner. Her lapse, her failure, had cost another his life. 

Videgavia was not asleep. He was watching. He saw her jaw bunch as she bit down on whatever it was she was holding within her. She took another deep, shaking breath and forbade tears. Tears would not bring back the dead. She had not killed the prisoner. Her breathing shook with the force of her shame. The sound of boots drove her to gather her composure. It was Farbarad. 

_"Rest, Rin. I'll watch our charge. I'll wake you if something goes awry,"_ he offered gently. Rin shook her head, not yet able to trust her voice. It was mid morning when Khule and Frea approached. 

_"Need to bind, gag and hood him. You can't keep him unconscious all the way to Umbar,"_ Khule said. 

When they got no response from the healer, the pair set to their task. They stepped back when they were done, and still Rin sat staring at the sorcerer. Khule and Frea exchanged a glance with each other before they moved away, uncertain as to what to do.*

Hanasian awoke, head blessedly free of throbbing a last, to find the ship was still afloat and moving slowly north. The prisoner was still alive, and secured. Anbor and Gian aside, all personnel were accounted for. He found Rin by the prisoner. It looked like she had fallen asleep from where she had stationed herself. She was curled up tight, her sleep fitful, on the bare boards by one of the posts the prisoner's hammock had been fastened to. 
Hanasian bent, gathered her up and deposited her in the hammock he had just abandoned. He removed some of her gear to smooth her sleep. As he smoothed tangled stands of hair from her face, he heard her half sob something as she slept. 

_"Forgive me,"_ she said, breath catching in her throat

_"Forgive you? Forgive what?"_ Hanasian whispered in her ear.

She didn't answer but though still troubled, it seemed to calm her enough so that she could lie still. He stood by for some time to ensure she slept. As he did so, he glanced at the prisoner. A thought came over him that he could be more dangerous in the hands of Gondor than in Harad, and Hanasian fiddled with the hilt of his knife in a restrained urge to kill him then and there. Too much trouble him. Cost two good men. The webs of deception ran deep, and he couldn't clearly sort it all out in his head.

After seeing the prisoner would be well looked after while Rin slept, Hanasian gave her a kiss on the cheek and went topside. It was quiet up there... too quiet. The stiff wind was contrary earlier, but now there was no wind. A chill drifted down from the north, and they could barely keep the erratic southerly gasps of breeze in the sails. The men manning the ship debated their options. They could drop sail and drift with the tidal current north along the shore, or they could anchor and wait in place. Neither was a good option, but the conditions offered no other. The onset of fog rising from the warm sea into the chill air made the decision for them. They would have to anchor and wait to avoid the risk running aground in the fog.

_"Conditions are bad tonight,"_ Loch said to Hanasian as he came by to check the lamps. Hanasian stopped him and had him light a stick from the lamp to light his pipe. Running lit had its own risk, but who would be out in this?

_"Yeah, need a good morning breeze I think."_ Hanasian said as he watched the smoke drift slowly up to slowly mingle with the fog. 
Loch continued on his round, and Hanasian watched the bland darkness shrouded in grey. As the hours passed the fog thickened as morning approached. Hanasian was about to turn in when he felt a hand on his back. He turned quickly to find Rin standing there. He gathered her in to ward off the chill in a tight embrace. 

_"You seemed troubled in your sleep,"_ he said before kissing her forehead, _"Maybe you could tell me about it?"_

She leaned into him, deep in thought, when Wulgof came walking up quietly.

_"We have a problem..."

"And that would be...?_"Hanasian asked due to Wulgof's long pause. A couple more breaths passed before he continued.

_"This boat leaks. We have been taking on water almost since we boarded. Nothing that can't be handled if the boat don't get worse."_

Hanasian turned, and Rin straightened up and turned to Wulgof. She whispered as if to herself,_"Its him."_

Wulgof paused at her words, but then went on.

_"That isn't all of our problem. We are being shadowed by another boat."_

Hanasian took note of the fact their boat, despite being solid when they took possession of it, had started to have multiple failures of sealing. Of the fact that Rin seems to sense their prisoner may be somehow causing it, and the wild card of a ship doing as they are. Hanasian signaled Wulgof to raise the anchor as quietly as they could, and they would drift to first light. Not knowing what ship was near them, should a warm southern wind take this fog away, he wanted to be ready to make a run for it. 

He then turned to Rin,_"M'lady, you must tell me what you know...”

"It is difficult to be clear… my mind feels woolly…"_

Hanasian waited as Rin pinched the bridge of her nose and collected her thoughts. What had their prisoner hit her with, he wondered.

_"It is as though he has mastered precisely the opposite of healing…. Decay… Entropy…At least that is how is seems to me… and I am no Wizard, my love,_" she said.

_"Can it be stopped?"

"I thought I did in the temple tunnel… if he is doing it again, I was clearly mistaken. He'll rot this ship from beneath us if he can."

"Can you try anything else?"

"Yes."

"Without killing him?"_ Rin paused at that question and turned her face away.

_"There is something I could try. It may kill him… it may not."

"See to it, Doc."

"Aye Cap,"_ she replied and she was off.


----------



## Elora (Nov 27, 2011)

Hanasian moved about the deck, whispering orders for quiet stealth and readiness. If they could spring away, they would. When he appeared below deck, Rin was emptying a powder into a bottle of water. She shook the bottle vigorously, and then repeated the process with half of a second packet of powder.

_"Nothing you can do, Doc. That's red frog poison. He's a dead man, even if neither of you are prepared to admit it yet," _Molguv warned with a knowledgeable air.

_"I'm not trying to heal him…"

"Then what are you doing? Wait, isn't that-"

"Yes, it is, now hush and let me concentrate. If I don't balance this right I will stop his wicked heart and we'll have lost two good men for nothing!"

"But that could kill him anyways! It's the deadliest substance we know of! How did you get the recipe, eh? That's assassin's knowledge!"

"Only a little bit… only mostly… just enough to slow him right down, put him far, far under…if I balance it right,"_ Rin answered, avoiding Molguv's other questions. All sorts of things were used by healers, even poisons in the right circumstances.

Rin shook the bottle and studied the various packets and pouches spread out on the boards around her pack, counting them as she ran through the complex combination in her head.

_"Are you sure of this, Rin?"_ Hanasian inquired as she added the final item, shook the bottle and sniffed at its contents.

_"Not entirely… it's a calculated guess at best, but I don't have any other ideas right now,"_ she jerked the bottle away in a hurry. They traded a long gaze and then Hanasian nodded slowly. Rin got to her feet, shook the bottle one more time and approached the prisoner.

_"Never heard of mostly killing someone on purpose…"_ Molguv muttered in the background.

_"It has a certain elegance, I suppose. Slows the blood, slows the poison,"_ Khule replied.

_"If any here has a better idea, now is the time to speak up,"_ Rin said, poised to tip the contents down the prisoner's throat. Silence returned below deck. Rin swallowed and upturned the bottle. His bound feet kicked and Frea had to hold his bound hands down.

_"Don't breathe it in,"_ Rin warned as Frea jostled with the prisoner. His struggles weakened and his body slackened. Rin remained where she was, watching and monitoring his pulse and breathing.

_"Down…. Yes down you go… you monster… far below… That's it…"

"You killed him!"

"I did not. He's breathing still… see, there! Wait….there again…see?"_

Rin straightened, stoppering the bottle and expelling a pent breath. She glanced over to where Hanasian stood and nodded. It was done.

Above deck, they had started to drift with the current. This change in their course alerted the other ship. In the fog, conditions were treacherous and visibility all but absent. Still, it was clear the other ship was moving to intercept and in their wounded condition, they could hardly elude it.

_"Cap…we're being intercepted. Run up colours?"_ Loch inquired from the hatch.

Hanasian's mind raced. There were two likely outcomes. If the ship was one of theirs, their Company identity would assure them assistance and bring them off this crippled, rotting vessel. However, if the ship was Corsair, Company identity would assure them no quarter.

_"No… and conceal all Company devices and sigils. I want every man on deck, archers in the rigging. Frea and Folca, I want you down here and barricaded. You will be our last line of defense should this other ship prove Corsair. Kill the prisoner. He cannot be permitted to fall alive into Corsair hands.

"But mark me well, I want no steel bared, no arrow loosed until I give the signal."

"Aye,"_ men chorused.

The Company moved swiftly, collecting up gear and weapons. He caught Rin collecting her bow and quiver and moved to intercept her before she got on deck and into the rigging.

_"Will you wait down here?"_ he asked as she slung her quiver over one shoulder.

_"I've heard talk of these Corsairs…. Brigands, bandits of the sea… cruel and without mercy… If it is your order that I remain here, then here I shall remain. But I ask that you let me go above. If I must choose an end, then I would choose one different to my mother's. Please, my love."_

Hanasian collected up one hand, which he pressed to his lips. Upon release, she reached to curve her fingers around the line of his jaw. Much passed between the pair with that stolen moment and then it was away. Hanasian watched her make for the main mast and start up the rigging. He moved along the deck, spreading men out to avoid clustered groups. In the growing grey light of dawn, the other ship loomed closer. The treacherous wind did nothing to assist them to flee and their sails hung limp. If this was not bad enough, none on board were aware of what had been unleashed with the dosing of their prisoner. Robbed of any control, the entropy became a wild and ravenous force.

It was eerily quietly. Thick fog made it an alien place, as though they foundered on an endless plane of Ulmo's vast ocean. The silence was shattered by the crashing of grappling hooks on deck. They bit hard, yanking the lines taut and yanked the smaller smuggling ship hard towards the larger approaching vessel. Hanasian held his hand aloft, a command for continued control and restraint, and counted them fortunate that the hooks had found wood and not men to bite. The deck beneath their feet canted towards their captors and men swarmed across, agile as cats and clearly accustomed to life and battle upon sea. As they landed, the smuggler ship shuddered and gave a terrible groan as timbers along its port-side hull staved in under pressure. The crack reverberated through the ship, vibrating up the mainsail. Those aloft had to hang on tightly to avoid a sharp, deadly fall to the deck below.

_"Ho there, stand fast or be drowned,"_ a man called in a strong, clear voice from the other ship before he kicked off to swing aboard.

_"Never were there smugglers so pleased to see the King's navy, I reckon. And here we were hoping for a tussle to pass the time,"_ he said upon landing. At that, Hanasian signaled to stand down and spread his own hands wide. Far above, in the leaning rigging, nocked arrows sagged.

_"Captain Nerlas…well met once again,"_ Hanasian said, reaching forward to greet him.

_"Ah…. Stand to, lads… sorry excuses for smugglers they be, but we don't want to tangle steel with this lot. Captain Hanasian, seems you've a spot of bother. Might you want to come aboard?"

"Aye!"

"Well, be quick about it. I'll need to cut this crate free shortly lest she bring us both down to Ulmo's embrace."_

And like that, the captain of the Night Explorer had his boarding party swarming about at double time. By the time the sun had managed to fully rise, the Black stood on deck. They watched their former vessel quite literally disintegrate before their eyes. Nerlas ran his hand through sun bleached hair and shook his head, whistling low.

_"Never seen a sight like that in all my life,"_ he said and turned to where Hanasian stood on deck, Rin at his shoulder.


----------



## Elora (Dec 7, 2011)

It would take them another two days and three nights to make it to Umbar. They made good time with Nerlas’ expert crew at the helm. They thrust through the seas northward like a hot knife through butter. But, it was far from smooth sailing. On the second evening, they had sped straight into a Corsair ambush. The result was a savage, startling encounter that left three of Nerlas’ crew dead, ten Corsairs dead, and one member of the Black Company seriously injured. It was fitting that the one responsible for injuring Loch was also the one responsible for ensuring it did not kill him. In fact, it was by inflicting that injury that she managed to preserve his life.

Loch reached Umbar with his left shoulder and upper chest tightly bandaged and a tale to regale any who would listen about how his sister finally made good on years of threats and shot him. Any member of the Black who wondered if the Healer would be able to keep pace in a military unit had their questions answered. Frea gave up badgering her to pick up a spear. He and Wulgof both believed that she was precisely deadly enough as was in the interests of their continued good health. Not a single man was caught gossiping about the incident either. Their healer was not a woman to get on the wrong side of and she was not particularly happy about shooting her brother.

The toll of the ambush did not end there. Their prisoner did not survive. It had been brutal encounter with the Corsairs. When they had managed to break through the hatch to where they had barricaded their insensate prisoner, it looked clear that the Corsairs would prevail. The Black simply could not countenance releasing the sorcerer to continue the wholesale slaughter and perversions of his campaign on the mainland. Rather than that, his throat was slit.

Rin didn’t quite know what to think about that. On the one hand, she had found it hard to restrain herself in administering the counter poison. Just a touch too much and it would be ended as she had longed to do since that first encounter in the temple. Since she had first sensed the horrendous screaming of his enslaved dead. On the other hand, they had lost two good men to take this sorcerer alive and now for what? She supposed that there was always a sense of futility in war…and in any case the evil he was responsible for had been brought to stop, saving incalculable lives that would otherwise be forfeit.

The Black Company had left Umbar a mix of old and new. It returned as a blooded, experienced unit that had seen a particularly difficult intense period of service through together. They may not all be the best of friends, but a mutual appreciation, respect and regard had sprung up from the shared hardships. Forged in the heat of battle and face of imminent death, it was a strong bond that linked them all. The Umbar they returned to had also changed.

The harbour was filled with ships that were loading with detachments of Gondor’s infantry. It was a simple thing to pull aside a scurrying messenger on the dock to learn that the army was shipping out. Knights had already left for the long ride back north. Rohan too had moved out on the day before. They’d expected to find Umbar at siege with war being waged just to the south. Naturally, Berlas inquired what had prompted this sudden change.

_”We’ve been south, missed all the news,”_ he explained to the harried messenger.

_”Rebel army fell apart a good seven days ago. Started when the dead finally fell to rest. Only a few core rebels left, and they’re fleeing for their lives from their former troops… Ithilien’s hunting them now.”

“And the King?”

“Do I look like I would know of the King’s movements?”_ the messenger scoffed and hurried away about his business.

Wulgof leaned against the Standard, he had to bear it given Loch’s injured shoulder, and squinted at the rooftops of Umbar.

_”Well, looks like he’s still ‘ere. Either that or they’ve forgotten to take his flag down,” he drawled.

”We’ll make for the Moon, where we left our horses. There may well be orders awaiting us there,”_ Hanasian ordered.

They arrived just after midday, found their horses had not been sold on, and secured rooms at The Desert Moon. They did not find orders. Hanasian dismissed the men with firm instructions to return to the inn early and out of trouble. Loch, injured as he was, was inn bound in any case. He mourned this openly. Rin departed in urgent and immediate search of a bath. Cold, hot, she didn’t care as long as the water was clean and not salty. She returned markedly cleaner and finally free of mail, plate and leather.

Clad in the blue dress Anis had gifted her with in Bree, she felt curiously naked as she returned to the common room. No sword, no packs, no bow, no armour, not even boots. She found Hanasian sitting in deep conversation with another man she did not immediately recognise. Both had long pipes clenched firmly between their teeth and tankards in front of them. Rin hesitated at the sight, wondering if it might be best to give Hanasian some time. It looked like he was up to Ranger business. Even Mecarnil and Farbarad were keeping their noses out of it. Unable to decide, Rin turned it over in her head as she went in search of her own tankard.

As she waited at the bar, a familiar voice sounded at her shoulder.

_”Well now, this is a surprise. A dress and everything! Should we be flattered?”_ Faramir asked as he propped himself against the bar.

Rin rolled her eyes.

_”Hardly. It one of the few clean items of clothing to my name. But, you believe what you want to believe. I’ve heard lordlings like to flatter themselves.”

“Flattered I am.”

“How goes your hunt?”

“Heard about that already? Well enough. I anticipate we’ll have those at large within our grasp by month’s end. They have no succour from the larger populace, makes our job considerably easier.”

“I can imagine. Morcal has quite a few tales to tell about what those men got up to further south.”

“So, how goes the wedding?”_

Rin choked on a mouthful of ale and Faramir tipped back his head and laughed.

_”Are you mad? I haven’t had time to brush my hair, much less plan a wedding! You must think yourself very funny.”

“Oh, stop riling my cousin, Faramir. You’ve seen for yourself what her temper is like once roused. I don’t need an international diplomatic incident on my hands just before I ship out,” _Aragorn chided gently. Faramir held up his hands in surrender and they sat at the table with Hanasian and Aragorn.


----------



## Elora (Dec 7, 2011)

_”I was just saying to Hanasian that I’ll need you to call in at Minas Tirith to sort a few things out,”_ Aragorn continued on blandly. Despite this, Rin’s eyes narrowed suspiciously.

_”What sort of things? I thought everything was sorted out already?”

“We need to sort out your position at court-“

“Oh no. No no. I don’t have one. Nothing to sort out.”_

In the background, Mecarnil snorted and said to Farbarad, _”See? See what I had to put up with at Mithlond?”

”And then there is the matter of a dowry,”_ Aragorn continued on as if she had not said a word.

Rin’s mind jumped a few gears. One minute she was awaiting orders concerning next deployment and now, dowries? She pointed to where her brother sat, nursing an ale and an injured left arm.

_”That’s what he is, isn’t he?”_ she asked as he grinned sheepishly.

_”Yeah,” _Loch enthused, and then quietly asked Mecarnil what a dowry was.

_”Shouldn’t take long, a day at best. Whether you decide to ship out now or later after Faramir’s hunt has resolved is your decision, Hanasian. Whatever you decide, you’ll find a ship more than willing to carrying you north when you’re ready.”

“We have it in hand, Hanasian. Don’t feel compelled to stay on. Not like your men, and healer, haven’t done more than enough,” _Faramir said.

Hanasian nodded at this, taking it all in and Aragorn stood.

_”If I don’t make this ship, I will have a lot to explain on the other end. Gentlemen, cousin, see you in Minas Tirith.”_

And like that, Aragorn was on the move again. Faramir was forced to throw down the remainder of his ale.

_”Damn, hate it when he does that,”_ the prince muttered and took off after him. There was some business to sort before Aragorn shipped out for Gondor.

That left Hanasian with a decision: join the hunt or head home. Rin was already up again, checking on her brother’s shoulder despite his protests. The option of heading home was appealing. Perhaps he could show her his mother’s home, maybe Edoras too, on the way. If they made it back to Arnor in time, they could have a midsummer wedding… perhaps at Fornost, or even Rivendell. Rivendell had an impressive library that would fascinate her. Lord Elrond had been a gifted healer and the knowledge he had stored there was envied the known world over. They sorely needed time together, without duty impinging on them. Time they didn’t have to steal away from their oaths of service to the crown. His entire Company badly needed to rest. He didn’t doubt the ability of Faramir’s men to hunt down the remaining rebels…but there was still unfinished business here.

When the Company reconvened in the common room that evening, Hanasian put it to the vote. It was not a narrow margin. Some, Morcal included, wanted to join the hunt for the rebels. Most, however, wanted quit of Harad.

_”But Minas Tirith? Too many people and the ale is overpriced?” _Bear said.

_”Yeah, but remember that tale of that bar maid there we heard back in Bree?” _countered Wulgof.

”_What tale?”_ Bear and Foldine chorused in unison.

_”I’ll fill you in later,”_ Folca said, catching the expression on Hanasian’s face.

_”We ship out then,”_ Hanasian said.

_”Now, about that bar maid,” _Folca said a heart beat later.

The men leaned in around the table, even if they had heard the tale before at _The Prancing Pony_. It was a good tale. Worth hearing twice.


----------



## Elora (Dec 18, 2011)

The ship ride back north was in better luxury than their covert ride south. It turned out that a garrison of troops who arrived late were to take up positions and assert the realm's control beside the loyal Haradian army, and the hardcore remnants of the rebels faded away. So the company had a well stocked ship with room, and along with the remaining Gondorians who had borne the brunt of the revolt, they were on their way back to Pelargir. 

It wasn't the hardest or even the most intriguing of the company feats since the war, but to Hanasian, it was one of the most memorable. Maybe because of the fact the woman he loved was there with him, involved as much or moreso than the rest, and everything seemed all the more personal. Everyone looked relaxed to a degree. Yet the sense of loss could be seen on their faces. 

Hanasian took the time on the ship to catch up on his journals. He made sure it was recorded as it happened, and the names of the fallen were remembered. So too did he spend time with Rin, and it seemed to be too good to be true that they were able to spend time alone together without interruption. 

_"Beloved, how much has changed in such little time? You have gone from fearing soldiers such as us to being among them and being one of them. How do you feel about it all now? I am curious to know what you think my love." _

But Rin was silent and did not answer right away. Instead she took his hand and then embraced, and it was a long time before they were seen again by anyone on the ship. For his part, Hanasian wanted to quit the company and go away and settle down with Rin somewhere. A quiet life with no death or war. He pondered all he had been through and done, and the memories came fast and hard. He woke up in a sweat next to Rin, who was worried about him.

_"Dreams, that is all,"_ he told her, but his face spoke otherwise. 

_"Tell me about them?" _Rin said, sort of asking, sort of insisting. 

Hanasian paused, but didn't say anything right away. He said, 

_"But you have not answered the question I asked my Love." _

Rin looked puzzled, and said, 

_"You have not asked me any questions. What is it that you think you asked?" _

Hanasian rubbed his temples with his fingers. 

_"Then I dreamed the question as well. I guess I can start telling you of my dreams by asking you the question I asked you in my dream... I was wondering how you felt about soldiers now that you have been amongst us for awhile, and through a campaign too. You think about that while I tell you of the hard part of my dreams. I was in command of the company, but it was not one I knew. We had become so large that we were the defacto army of Gondor in the east. Every one of us was a paid mercenary, and we had become brutal in putting down uprisings. A sense of lawlessness had crept over us and we had become that which we have always fought against. Scenes from real battles come to me amongst this, and I wake up in cold sweats."_ 

He stood and took Rin's hand. 

_"I at times have an ability to see, but my vision is cloudy. Maybe you have a better view into me?" _

He leaned to her and kissed her. He had given her a lot to think about. He was glad they had another day before they came to port in Pelargir.


----------



## Elora (Dec 18, 2011)

Rin guided Hanasian’s head to rest against her as she considered his words. She knew the fact that he spoke to her of such things was a measure of his trust in her. The man she loved was a deep one, and a great deal ran beneath the surface that he permitted few to see. Sweat was already cooling on his brow, beneath her fingers. He felt the steady beat of her heart, closed his eyes. He believed he could hear the flash and twist of her quicksilver thoughts. After several moments, he felt her draw breath to speak. 

_”It is difficult for me to recall a time when I did not live in fear of the monsters I considered soldiers. 

“As I became older, I began to comprehend the depth of the fear and hatred those men bore. It robbed them of any humanity, any mercy, any compassion. It made of them animals, savage and wild and bestial. Men such as these, the men of your dream, do not wake in the middle of the night haunted by screams. Such remorse is beyond them. 

“I gave no man of the Company any cause for mercy. I knew the law, having spent considerable time skirting its boundaries in a bid to survive. In the face of open provocation, your men held their hand. In the face of orc attack, your men offered protection and indeed their lives without being asked, without hesitation, without expectation of reward. 

“It is not the sword that creates a monster. Rather it is the heart and mind of the one who wields it. It is the cause and use it is put to. 

“Beloved, you are not a monster. When I look at you, I see your heart. It is a good one, a precious one, one that has endured trials and emerged stronger, wiser, tempered. Mistakes can and will be made, but you will never become the monster of your dream. You will not permit yourself to, Hanasian.” _

Rin paused then, recalling that she had just argued what Khule had argued around the campfire that morning after Tharbad. She smiled in the darkness of the cabin and Hanasian sensed it. 

_“What is it?” 

“You asked me how I feel.... I feel alive. For the first time, I feel alive and...whole. I expected to find suffering and death when I ran into you at Tharbad. Instead you have given me life. You have given me freedom. You have given me choice.” _

Hanasian felt her shift against him, felt her fingers drift down his spine. It was still some hours before dawn and Pelargir and sleep would be some time in coming... 

A panicked yelp as the sun peeked over the horizon roused those that slept. Rin and Hanasian fumbled with tangled bedding and tangled limbs, tugged at clothing and burst out of the cabin at a race. The sight that greeted them was, to say the least, unexpected. The source of the panic was one Lochared of Dunland. He stood in the centre of the below deck area in a state of shock, peering at a small shaving mirror he had scrounged up from one of the others on board. He wasn’t the only one in shock. Men stood agape around, staring at him. His hair, his beard and the hair visible on his forearms were a vivid green. In the mirror, Loch caught the astonished expression of his sister behind him. He whirled and pointed an outraged, quivering finger at her. 

_”YOU! YOU DID THIS!” _


----------



## Elora (Dec 18, 2011)

Rin looked hard at her brother. Even the whites of his eyes seemed a faint green. She stepped forward and grabbed his outstretched hand. Nails too. Fascinating. Rin let his hand go and circled her brother. 

_”WELL?”_ he demanded. 

_”I’ve never seen anything like it,” _she mused. 

_”I’m GREEN!” 

“Very...Green all over? Right down to your hairy feet?” _

Loch blinked at her, tossed her the mirror and darted to the nearest set of doors. The howl of outrage that emanated soon after confirmed that he was quite green, everywhere. When he emerged, outright anger was simmering on his face and his hands were balled into fists. Unfortunately, since he was green, he did not nearly look as intimidating as he might have wished for. Rin couldn’t help herself. It was Wulgof’s fault. He chortled first. Rin clapped a hand over her mouth and had to look away to regain her composure. 

_”You better know how to fix this, Rosmarin,” _Loch growled. 

_”Fix it? I have no idea how this happened! What did you eat and drink in the last... two days. Everything, Loch. Tell me everything.” 
_
The list, by anyone’s measure, was prodigious. 

_”Was that all?” _Foldine quipped sarcastically. 

_”None of that explains your present state, Loch.” 

“What’s that goop you’ve been slapping on my shoulder at every opportunity?” 

“It’s a combination of an antiseptic and a healing salve. It does not transform men into plants. Just settle down and take a seat. I’ll see what I can do.” _

Rin almost ran back to the cabin. Hanasian dispersed the audience as best he could and followed. He found Rin sitting on the floor. Her hands were clamped over her mouth to quieten her laughter and tears of mirth rolled down her face. 

_”Is this some sort of sibling prank?"_ Hanasian inquired, helping her to her feet. She shook her head and tried to find some air to speak with. It took a few attempts. 

_”No. This is far better than anything I could have contrived,” _she replied and started to go through her pack. 

What Rin was looking for was something, anything, to de-green her brother. As she searched Rin noticed she was missing some things... and other things were not where she had left them. Hanasian watched her empty out two packs onto the ruin of their bed, flick through them rapidly and then swear. 

_”Both pouches, and that is damn expensive and difficult to get too. No wonder the rat is green. But he can’t of consumed it all on his own or he would glow in the dark by now...and besides, how would he know that it could be smoked. I didn't tell him. I'm not that stupid...” _

Rin shot out of the cabin and confronted her brother. 

_”Did you enjoy it? Give you a buzz? Who else smoked it with you? In fact, where is Molguv? Haven’t seen him all morning despite you howling like a wet cat.” 

“I don’t know what you’re talking about. Don’t you try to turn this on me. That won’t work. Fix this or there’ll be trouble, Rosmarin. I mean it!” 

“I am missing two pouches, Lochared. Fancy that, eh? Two...I know you wouldn’t have known that the missing pouches contained certain...things that were very enjoyable when smoked. Just like you wouldn’t know that it would turn you green. You wouldn’t know that its use as a powerful sedative in medical applications far outweighs any short lived fun derived from smoking it. I used it, for example, to put that shoulder of yours back together to spare you from excruciating pain. 

“However, I would expect that the missing Haradian might. When did you flitch it? How did you even know I had it? I acquired it on the quiet. Made sure of that to prevent this very stupidity. The only way you could have known is if you went through my pack. 

“Cat got your tongue all of a sudden, Lochared?” _

Loch quite literally squirmed as his sister connected dots he hadn’t. All of the anger melted out of him. 

_”Molguv smelt it,” he admitted, ”We didn’t just paw through your stuff like bandits. He knew it was there and he said that if I got it, he’d share it. I didn’t know all that other stuff. I didn't know it will turn us green.” _

A quick search flushed out a distinctly less green Molguv. Loch was not a small man, but the Haradian truly was a giant by way of proportions. Between his size and his dusky skin, the green tinge was not as pronounced on Molguv as it was on Loch. But it was there. 

_”Is it permanent, Rin?”_ Hanasian inquired. What he was going to do with permanently green soldiers was a conundrum he hoped to be spared from. 

_”No...it will fade, over time Cap.” 

“How much time?” _

Hanasian watched a devious light flash into her expression and then vanish. She was all business once again. He braced himself. 

_”That is entirely dependent on how much water they drink. My recommendation, for them both, is to drink as much water as they can bear and then more. Absolutely no ale. Ale will dehydrate them and make them greener for longer. If they adhere to this, perhaps it will fade in two or three days. They need to flush it from their bodies.” _

Hanasian nodded. 

_”And then there is the matter of replacing what was stolen. You mentioned it was expensive?” _he inquired. 

_”Indeed. It’s rare, the further north we get the rarer it becomes. Accordingly, the price increases.” 

“If it could be acquired at Pelargir, how much would it cost?” 

“Well... presuming prices have not varied since I last acquired it there...2 silver marks a pouch.” 

“TWO! That’s four silver marks!”_ Molguv exclaimed, eyes widening. 

Rin spread her hands out. 

_”I know... painful...but I do not set the market value.” 

“But that’s robbery!” _

Rin regarded the Haradian steadily. 

_”She’s robbing me again. After Tharbad, and that beer business in the Shire, this makes the third time!” _Molguv sighed. Khule looked distinctly pleased by events. 

_”Your pay will be docked accordingly. The next man who misappropriates medical supplies will fare far worse. Am I understood? This is your first and only warning.” _

Men nodded at Hanasian’s steely orders. Molguv and Loch were passed their water bottles and left to their own devices. Rin returned to the cabin to repack her bags. 

_”Will the water do anything?” _Hanasian inquired and watched her shrug one shoulder and cast him a positively predatory grin.


----------



## Elora (Dec 18, 2011)

They docked as planned at mid morning the next day. The Black Company arrived resplendent in full uniform and standard proudly aloft in the summer sky. Their two green members were carefully shrouded, despite the summer heat. They were in no hurry this time, and in any case had need to linger at least as long as it would take to procure what had been taken from Rin's supplies. They made for their usual venue, The Passage Tavern. 

With Loch and Molguv in their current green state, there was scant chance of a recurrence of the mishap that had marked their last sojourn in Pelargir. They were not facing imminent battle. There were no matters of court to contend with, no secret assignations with monarchs of the willing or unwilling kind. No lords plotting pre-emptive action to forestall treason unplanned. Those missing, those fallen, were still missing though. 

They settled in the common room of the tavern easily. Rin was struck by a sudden memory of Anborn as he passed her his old green cloak. She'd been too distracted by Wulgof's unhelpful instruction to walk like a man to thank him properly for all he had done. Now he was gone. Rin glanced to Berlas, his peer. The Ithilien Ranger seemed quiet also. Loch and Molguv grumbled about their diet of water as those around them received cool tankards of ale. There was a pause and a murmuring of the names of fallen men before they took their first drink. 

The usual buzz of discussion, baiting, jokes, speculation, wagers and gossip started up. Farbarad and Mecarnil sat off to one side with Videgavia. They'd chosen a darker corner to stretch their legs and enjoy their pipes. 

_"That bird. What's the deal with it?"_ Videgavia asked at last as Hanasian settled himself in and started tamping his pipe. 

_"Made it for her. You know how children are. They latch onto one thing and that's how it was for her and that bird. She loved that thing. Wouldn't go to sleep without it. Found it in my pack after I made it back to Imladris and couldn't bear to discard it. Carried it around like a great millstone of guilt for years. Damn pleased to hand it back to her, I can tell you." 

"Often make toys for other men's children?" _Videgavia inquired. Farbarad smiled quietly about his pipe. 

_"That's not how it was,"_ Mecarnil replied in his stead. _"Farbarad was sworn to protect her, like I was to her father. I met her father when he was a young man, but spend enough time and you become...attached. Even if your charge is a proud, unbending, ambitious man. 

"Farbarad was assigned to Rin before she was even born. She saw more of Farbarad than she did of her own father in those days." _

The men fell silent for a long while. Hanasian couldn't help but wonder what Bereth would make of their current situation. 

_"So, this Minas Tirith business..." _Mecarnil hedged, glancing to Hanasian sidelong. Hanasian shrugged his shoulders. 

_"Should only take a day, whatever it is." 

"If she plays along," _Mecarnil said. 

_"Then where?"_ Videgavia inquired. 

_"Rohan maybe.... have to be at Imladris before Midsummer." 

"A summer crossing of the Misty's would provide some useful training for our younger members,"_ Farbarad said. 

_"Keep Loch and Wulgof out of Dunland too,"_ Videgavia added. 

_"Haven't decided yet,_" Hanasian said with a note of finality. 

_"After the wedding, Cap. What are you going to do?"_ Mecarnil asked. 

_"Haven't decided that either,"_ Hanasian firmly replied. This was not a matter he'd discuss with them before discussing it with Rosmarin and that was that.

While they had spoken, a local entered the tavern and had scanned the common room. As soon as he spotted Rin, he made for her. Rin stood up as he approached and diverted him back out the door again. When she returned several moments later she looked pleased with herself. None of the others at the table noticed this, pre-occupied with their game of cards. The four rangers sitting in the corner couldn't help but notice. Rin looked over to Hanasian and nodded. It would appear that her supplies were now complete. 

_"You know, there once was a time when this Company would have not known what to do or how to be with a woman in their midst... particularly that one,"_ Videgavia observed. 

_"Certainly no way she'd come and go in their midst without them noticing and turning themselves inside out, like that first day. Never thought she'd do it, to be honest, given how things were when we first crossed paths. But look at what just happened. The green giant hasn't even glanced sideways at her and you know what he's like with 'exotic' women. She's one of us. She's even cheating at cards worse than Wulgof does. Did you see that? She just stole Frea's beer!" 

"My beer!"_ Frea objected a moment later. 

_"Tell you what, trade the beer for this winning hand of cards..." 

"Show me the cards..."_ Frea whistled at the hand and accepted the trade. 

The grin on Rin's face was obvious. She'd stolen his beer and offloaded her ill gotten winning hand all in one fell swoop. Loch, familiar with this sort of shenanigans, levelled a green tinged suspicious glare at his sister. Course, he couldn't say too much as he was cheating also. They all were. They were soldiers. 

Hanasian drained his tankard and stood. 

_"Off somewhere?"_ Mecarnil inquired. 

_"Time to intervene before she robs us blind, again," _he replied with a smile and made for Rin. The three rangers watched the pair depart and once it was safe, fell to planning. 

_"Imladris, midsummer, that's what he said right?"_ Mecarnil queried. 

_"Yes, which means that our options are Minas Tirith, Edoras or Bree, dependant on which path he choses to take north." _Videgavia confirmed. 

_"Too much will be going on at Minas Tirith and you know what's he's like. He'll put duty first, of course. Edoras is our best bet," _Farbarad suggested. 

_"Agreed... but what to do with her, eh?"_ Mecarnil asked. 

_"Surely she'll be fine one night on her own,"_ Farbarad said. 

_"Who says it will be one night?"_ Videgavia asked with a wide, rare grin and the other two men chuckled. 

_"She'll be fine. She probably has her own arrangements to make... wedding stuff... you know how women get," _Farbarad assured them. 

Mecarnil paused a moment. 

_"But how would she know about any of that? She's grown up wild. What would she know about weddings?" _

The Ranger had a point. 

_"Well I'm not explaining it to her,"_ Videgavia flatly said. 

_"I suppose that's my job,"_ Farbarad glumly noted and Mecarnil and Videgavia vigorously agreed. 

_"I really miss her mother," _Farbarad sighed. 

As Rin and Hanasian wandered Pelargir's streets along the Anduin, they too were talking. 

_"So it's some sort of tradition, is it?" _Rin inquired, the fingers of one hand wound through Hanasian's. 

_"Apparently. I can talk them out of it." 

"Nonsense. Do it, have fun." 

"Are you certain? These things can get a little...chaotic." 

"Have fun, my love. It can't all be duty, duty, duty. It can't be relentless all the time. Please." _

Hanasian leant in to kiss the top of her head and she smiled that way she did when she was really happy about something. It made her nose crinkle slightly. It made his heart skip a little faster. To Rin, he looked relaxed. She only wished that this Minas Tirith business didn't hang over them. When would she be free of this mess, she wondered. When would she be free to live the life she wanted with the man by her side? 

_"Do we really have to go to Minas Tirith, Hanasian?" 

"Yes, I think we do. It's important." 

"But I thought it was all done already." 

"It's been started, a good start. I'm not sure if its finished yet and I think we'll need Aragorn's help to finish it. He really means you no harm, Rosmarin." 

"I know... it's just....Nobles..."_ Rin's expression was one that Hanasian could not help but laugh at. 

_"I know what you mean. But they're not all bad. Faramir, for example. You like him, don't you? A good man and a noble." 

"You mean a good man despite his noble rank." 

"Perhaps. So too is Aragorn and a good number of nobles of his court." 

"I'll do as I'm told, I suppose. But I'm not going to court. He can throw me in jail. I'd rather go there." 

"Here we are. You ready?" _

Rin bounced on her heels. They had last danced at Bree. He'd been promising her this for days now. She dragged him inside. They emerged again well past midnight and enjoyed a starlit stroll back to the _Passage Tavern_. Everyone had retired by the time they arrived. Everyone rose before them the following day. No sooner had she acquired tea and an apple did Farbarad pounce. 

_"Girl, we need to talk,"_ he started ominously as he steered her away to a place where they could talk. 

_"What was that all about?"_ the Anfalas brothers inquired. 

_"Wedding,"_ Mecarnil said simply. No more needed to be said.


----------



## Elora (Dec 22, 2011)

Far to the north two riders marked the final leagues to home. They had ridden far, as hard as their mounts could bear. It had taken them forty days. It had been done faster, in thirteen coming via the Gap of Rohan and then up the Old South Road from Tharbad. However they had cause to employ stealth and hence could not move as swiftly as someone on the open road. The news they carried was important. The door opened and a woman of her middle years squinted out into the darkness. 

_”Who goes there,”_ she demanded in an iron tone shared by so many of their kin. Life was harsh and unforgiving here. Death came in so many ways. 

The riders reigned in and called out their names. Any closer and they’d bristle stiff with arrows. Though the archers could not be seen, they were there. It was why they had sent this grandmother to call the challenge. The woman withdrew. The curtains were opened and a lantern was set on the sill. No more than that was needed. They continued on the remaining distance, tied off their horses and forced their aching bodies into the cottage. 

_”Well?”_ said a man, silver haired and cunning as a fox. In his hands was a great yew bow, loosely nocked arrow now sagging against the string. 

_”Erían lives.”_ 

The news was met with incredulous, stunned silence. 

_”Where is she now?”_ the silver fox inquired, eyes narrowing. Why had they returned without her? Despite their fatigue, the messenger’s faces betrayed anger. 

_”She’s fallen into Arthedain hands. She serves in their army, is sworn to their king, and will wed, they say, one of their men. She was sent south, to Harad with the forces that are to quell an uprising. We two rode as soon as we realized what had occured. Cullith remains in Pelargir to watch for her return.” 

”They mean to kill her,”_ growled one man, this one younger than the silver fox by a decade. 

Since Verawyn’s death, her brother had grown cold as the ice that gripped the north year round. It was entirely unsurprising that he had elected to remain and watch for his sister’s daughter. As those around him muttered of dark deeds and treachery, silver fox had time to think. Lost for so long, it was a wonder she had survived. A Harad campaign may not yet prove her undoing, and if she was revealed it would be difficult for the Arthedains to quietly manufacture her demise. The people of Cardolan were ever resilient, strong folk and her bloodline was strong - royal, untainted. Lost and surrounded, a woman alone, what choice had she when confronted with their rivals? Who had been there to guide and protect her? What decisions, what counsel would her embittered uncle proffer? After a while the silver fox held up a hand for silence. 

_”None of that matters. She is ours and by the Valar, WE WILL HAVE HER BACK! We will have her back alive and she will rebuild our people. Never more will we have to scurry and hide in secret vales. Or she will fall, and we will teach Arthedain the true meaning of vengeance.” 

“And if that, then what? If Erían falls and the royal line is ended, what shall we do then?”_ inquired the middle aged woman. 

The silver fox drew himself up. 

_”Then we shall do what we have done before. We shall start again. We will select a suitable successor and we shall gather under his hand to raise our land once more. Cardolan shall survive. 

“We must go south once more, by various means. To Minas Tirith, to Pelargir and beyond. We must seek word of our Queen and if she should survive still, we must bring her back to us. Too long has she been left without succor, without shelter in the wild places of this world. We will bring her home.”_


----------



## Elora (Jan 8, 2012)

Hanasian smiled at Farbarad's reluctant approach to Rin and left the man to his business in favour of joining the others for his morning tea. The mornings were mostly like this. A gathering in the morning, a check on the level of greenness of Loch, and less so Mulgov. Then they would go to drills for an hour. Afterward they would scatter about the city until they all gathered again at The Passage in the evening. 

They had been in Pelargir for over a week, and Hanasian was revelling in the time he had with Rosmarin. For her part, she kept herself busy as ever. There were wares to collect, local healing knowledge to uncover and the importance of keeping prying hands from her gear. Farbarad warmed to his self appointed task of introducing Rin to the various rituals expectations of a marriage, and they would go walking after dinner and slip in late. Hanasian was in a state of bliss to have this uninterrupted time with Rin. So much so that he was letting slip on the company discipline. Frea and Folca were good sergeants in the field and one could not ask for better tacticians. However, neither were inclined to sustaining discipline when their down time came. 

Mecarnil did well as a second, but he was preoccupied with Arnor and his attention was divided. Farbarad was also rising to the fore, particularly evident in all that he was trying to do with Rin. Ill at ease with this at first, he had soon settled into it and the opportunity it offered to renew a bond shattered so many years ago by ambition and violence. Hanasian was grateful for both Cardolan rangers. Being of mixed blood, the intricacies of Arnorian bloodlines was, for the most part, lost on him. His familiarity with Arnorian politics extended as far as what he had learned of the elves of Imladris had taught. The elven tendency to skim over the details of mortals in their telling ensured this was limited. The one exception was Elrond, but opportunities to ply that lord for details was rare and limited to the rare occasions paths crossed in the meadhall. As one week grew into two, Hanasian found himself leaning increasingly on Videgavia. The Northman was one of the few remaining company originals and he had an inimical way in keeping the others in line. It was Videgavia who had the company work their drills in the mornings. It was Videgavia who ensured all returned at night. Still, for all of this, the usual suspects were soon able to locate trouble once their hue returned to normalacy. 

Of all people, it was Khule who ensured no one found themselves guests of the city's jail. With Minas Tirith looming, and with it the resumption of Cardolan's lingering business, Hanasian was reluctant for this period of calm to end. Two weeks drifted into three and Videgavia himself began to relent. He skipped a day of drills, then a couple days later he skipped drills again. Drills diminished steadily to only two mornings out of five. He said it was because of the heat. Still, he made sure everyone was back in the evening. 

Mecarnil noticed them first. His keen nose for trouble picked up their scent. Night after night, he marked their presence at the tavern. He brought this fact to Hanasian on a warm night, the air stubbornly hot despite the setting of the sun. Rin watched Mecarnil whisper something to Hanasian. Ranger business again, she concluded. Even so, she was curious. A glance at Hanasian's expression was enough to prevent her questions from slipping out of her mouth. Mecarnil and Hanasian spoke in what sounded, to Rin, in a garbled and confused tongue that jarred. It was a combination of Rhovanion and Rohirric words blended with the hand signals she was only starting to make inroads on. Videgavia assisted as well, coughing in such a fashion that may be reasonably believable unless a healer was listening. Rin quirked an eyebrow, curiosity spinning ever faster now and fanned by the smile that Hanasian sent to her. 

_”Shall we take our walk m’lady?” _ he inquired and Rin found herself forced to school her expression away from further surprise.

Rather, Rin stood and smiled benignly. There was clearly something afoot and subterfuge was required. She accepted his arm and they headed for the door. No sooner were they across the threshold did Hanasian relieve the curiosity that chased at her heels.

_”Tonight, we’re on duty. Mecarnil had noticed some men that are at the Passage every night. They blend in as regulars… except they aren’t. Mecarnil noted today that they were not here when we first arrived, but started showing up a couple days later. They appear to be locals, but one in particular Mecarnil thought was slightly out of place. He then noted their movements, and whenever we would go for our walk, one or two of them would leave shortly thereafter, but return before we did. It’s his hunch that they are watching us. Tonight is a test.” _

They stood to the side of the front entry, easily able to view those who might also depart by that way.

_“So we are testing them to see if they come out after us, bait as it were.” 

“Yes, and seeing us here they will have to do something to cover themselves. Such as truly leave for the evening. We will then start our walk and nonchalantly follow them.” _

Rin smiled slightly and cuddled in close as the door opened, a role very easy for her to play for it was no role at all. Only one man emerged this time. It was the man Mecarnil considered out of place. His eyes met Rin’s in the dull flicker of the inn’s porch lamp and surprise lit his face for a moment. He recovered swiftly, stepped away and unsteadily made off up the street. He seemed no more than another patron who had enjoyed a night in the cups. On cue, Hanasian turned as Rin hooked her arm through his and they began to walk. They struck up harmless lover's chatter, leavened with ample laughter.

_”So do you know him?” _ Hanasian asked in the midst of their merriment

Rin whispered after a giggle, _”No... not sure. He is definitely a northerner though.” 

“Aye, one who has been here awhile. He has managed to get dark enough to look like a local, yet his eyes give him away. He's done well to conceal them, squinting as if his vision is bad. The little surprise we caught him in proves Mecarnil was right. Now where will he take us?” _

They laughed and whispered, letting some of their lover’s talk carry as they walked. The man went to a tenement and went in, glancing neither left nor right as he vanished into the dark building.. 

Hanasian paused their steps and said in a louder voice, _”Let us go this other way. I want to show you something but forgot about it when we left the inn.” _

They pivoted and started walking back the way they came. They walked back to the inn and went inside. Mecarnil was there but Videgavia was gone. A few fingers told Hanasian that he had gone out the back, and was shadowing us. It was always good to have some back-up should things go pear-shaped. The other three men were still there, but shortly after Hanasian’s and Rin’s arrival, one left. Probably to find out what happened to their other man. 

_”So it truly has come…” _ Hanasian whispered to himself. Even so, any at their table could have heard him. It was time to leave Pelargir. 

The sunrise arrived as clear as it had just about every day since they arrived. Hanasian stood at the window studying the streaks of colour in the sky. They reached toward the sea from the east. 

Rin woke to find him quiet and still, his thoughts turning over. She watched him for awhile, soaking in the sight, before she softly asked, _”What are you thinking my Love?” 

”The same thing I’ve been thinking these last few weeks when I wasn’t trying to forget about it. I have been procrastinating and enjoying this free time with you Rin. But I am afraid it’s time to get things righted again. We will go to Minas Tirith, and there we will do what needs to be done.” _

He turned from the window and looked at Rin, still wrapped in a sheet. 

_”I’ll have to get the company back in order. In three days we will march out. I thought of taking a ship upriver, but I think a good march would help get them all back in shape. That and it may throw off whoever has decided we are worth watching.” _

A smirk came across Hanasian’s face as Rin rolled the sheet over her head and groaned. He recalled her words from three weeks ago.

_”I’ll tell you now, my dear, knowing Aragorn, he would likely build a jail cell in court so you could be in both places at once. So be careful what you ask. Also, I would like it to be there where we will marry. I wish not to wait any longer… unless you wish it to be elsewhere at another time. I grow restless. Maybe you would like to tell me your thoughts and maybe a bit on what you and Farbarad have discussed?” _


----------



## Elora (Jan 8, 2012)

Beneath the sheet, she knew Hanasian was right about Aragorn. She was tempting fate. She could be dragged there, kicking and screaming, or she could retain her dignity and go willingly. This had been Mecarnil’s point from the beginning, from Mithlond. There was no escape from this. She could only push on with what had begun. If she wanted to set things to right. And she did. 

_”My love, it matters not to me where we marry. Minas Tirith, or indeed anywhere. It will be as your restless heart desires, Hanasian. As for Farbarad, I’ve yet to unravel his advice. It seems inordinately complicated and I fail to see why it should be so...complex. Something honest, simple and heartfelt.“_ 

The pair emerged downstairs to find Videgavia, Farbarad and Mecarnil in close discussion. 

_”Did you recognize that fellow last night?” _Mecarnil inquired before either had taken a seat. 

_”No, and good morning to you too,”_ Rin replied dryly as she reached for the pot of tea. 

_”Northerner,”_ Hanasian supplied, accepting a cup of the steaming liquid. 

_”A surprised northerner,”_ Rin added. 

_”Who vanished into thin air,” _Videgavia rumbled, disgruntled. 

_”We’ll move out in three days. Resume the drills, get the Company ready, and stay alert. Perhaps they will follow us, perhaps not. Either way, we’’ll be ready,” Hanasian said. 

”Wish I had a clearer look at his face,”_ Farbarad grumbled. 

_”Three days, and another six, and then the fun begins if I don’t miss my guess,”_ Mecarnil said, rubbing his hands over his face. 

_”Meaning?”_ Videgavia inquired, rising to roust the others for the morning drill. 

_”He’s expecting me to make his life miserable once we get to Minas Tirith and whatever this business is of the king’s. But what has to be, has to be,” _Rin answered. 

_”What’s this? Trying the easier path this time, lass?”_ Farbarad inquired lightly, sardonic smile playing over his face a moment. 

_”Thought I’d try my hand at something new,”_ she returned with a casual half shrug of one shoulder. Mecarnil’s eyes narrowed suspiciously all the same. 

_”If you think that’s going to gull me into a false sense of complacency,”_ Mecarnil rumbled. 

_”Me? Eru forfend! Maybe I’ve just decided that you may have been right about some things.” _

Videgavia pounded on Farbarad’s back when the man choked on his tea. Hanasian smiled behind his cup at the expression on Mecarnil’s face. Suspicious before, he was outright paranoid now and Rin wore a particularly well pleased expression. 

_”One final matter. Rosmarin and I have decided to wed at Minas Tirith,”_ Hanasian said calmly. Farbarad choked on his tea a second time and set the cup down hurriedly. 

Minas Tirith it was, then, in three days time. The Company fell back into familiar patterns. Supplies were required, tack and equipment prepared, horses readied, drills resumed morning and afternoon. That night there was no trace of the three watching men. The second day proved as busy as the one before it. Again, no trace of watchers. The third day proved busier again.The Company split after morning drills. They set out to complete arrangements before to the afternoon drill. Rin pressed a knee weakening kiss on Hanasian before she drew up her hood and set off into Pelargir’s busy streets. He saw her smile flicker in the depths of her cowl as she looked back over her shoulder and vanished around a corner in a flow of people. 

A final day in Pelargir and so much to prepare. She needed a dress fit for a wedding. Minas Tirith was a mystery to her, but she had a sense of Pelargir now after three weeks. A dress and something for Hanasian. A bride should present the groom with a gift, according to Farbarad. She understood at least that much. The first place she went to eyed her dubiously. They took in her martial appearance in such a way that Rin was relieved to have left the sword, bow and quiver at the tavern. By mid morning, Rin had learned a great deal and all of it pointed to a single fact. She’d have to wear her uniform to the wedding. When she mentioned why she was there, women clucked their tongues sympathetically and explained that at least four weeks would be needed to produce a suitable dress. 

Rin pushed out of the last store, feeling defeated and overwhelmed. The street was crowded, noisy and the sun glared. Around the corner, however, the alley was shadowed and cool. To this she made her way, slumped her shoulders against the wall and pinched the bridge of her nose. She needed to think and for that she needed to calm down. She had two dresses...and really it didn’t matter nearly as much as everyone seemed to think. What she wore was not as important as it seemed. Two whole dresses, when not four months ago all she owned were rags. The day was wasting, she told herself. Time to see to Hanasian’s gift. That she could accomplish and that was important. More important than a dress. Rin’s shoulders straightened. She took a deep breath, drew up her hood and entered the slipstream of humanity again. 

As the day’s heat built, the crowds in the street thinned. Shortly after midday, Rin forced herself to walk casually into the closest stall. It had only been a momentary glimpse but had been enough to make her pulse skid. Rin waved off the vendor, distractedly picked through cards of wool, and considered her options given there was at least one and as many as three men had trailed her. Clearly, a return to the tavern was in order. Rin smoothed her breathing and scanned the street outside. Across the diminished throng an alley opened. Alleys, roof tops, through buildings, under buildings. There were many ways to move covertly through a town or city. Any cut purse or street urchin knew this to be true. It had been six months since she had been forced to this, but it was in her bones now. Habit sent her hands checking to see everything she needed was secured and ready for a headlong, hurtling race up and under and over and around obstacles and buildings and people. She’d start with a diversion, a simple enough proposition. 

Rin waited for the tell tale flicker of pickpockets in the crowd beyond. Pelagir, like many such towns, had entire tribes of such children. Once she had spotted one such child in action, she slipped out of the tent she had taken refuge in. Rin drifted in the same general direction as the thieving gang, upset a nearby crate of oranges. As the orange orbs rolled over the sun warmed ground, the vendor came hurrying out. Rin simply stared in the direction of the thieves. The grocer spotted them and let out a tremendous shout. 

_*”HIE! STOP! THIEVES!” *_

People in the street froze a moment and children scattered in the manner than enabled pickpockets and urchins to evade capture. As bedlam ensued, Rin darted across the street for the alley and pressed into its shadow. A window sill provided her purchase up the wall and she rolled onto the roof with a gasp as she hit the slates. Just as well she had leather between her shoulder and the sharp edges she had hit. Rin scrambled to her feet and started on her way in a low crouch. She needed distance fast, and then down before they marked her against the sky line. Below, she could hear the cry of Pelargir’s Watch. By now, the child thieves would be long gone, vanished into the dust of the street like ghosts. 

All Cullith glimpsed was the swirl of her black cloak as Rin slipped into the alley amidst the hue and cry upon the street. The snarl of the crowd delayed him enough that she had vanished from sight by the time he reached it. The only clue as to her whereabouts was the shattered slate tile that lay on the ground. Cullith muttered an oath and peeled away. She’d be making for the tavern if she had any sense. He set out, moving rapidly through the streets. It remained to be seen whether she could somehow slip the net that had been tightening around her. 

At the rear of the Passage Tavern in the late afternoon, the Company assembled for the afternoon drill. Cullith hung back, waiting for a familiar face to arrive. From time to time, he scanned the rooftops around him. No sign of her still. He’d already returned to the tenement and found it abandoned. The man of Dale, the one that had followed him several nights ago, peered up a street and nodded at three men that approached. Cullith studied them. Of the three rangers, two of them were familiar. The third was the Company captain. He had the look of a man that could account for himself should steel be bared. Not a man to cross idly, held in high esteem by the High King and for good reason if the tales were true. Cullith waited ten heartbeats for weapons to be unsheathed in readiness for a drill. He pushed his own cloak back to ensure his own were visible and started towards the makeshift practice area. 

Videgavia’s whistle altered every man to Cullith’s presence by the time he’d taken but two steps out from the alley he’d been crouching in. Cullith carefully, slowly raised his hands and continued his way forward. Hanasian whipped about and recognised the approaching man’s face. His sword whipped out with a fluid whisper and his expression dangerously cooled. Signals flashed and the Company was soon arrayed in a formation that would prove difficult for Cullith if things went awry. 

_”Cullith?”_ Farbarad said, incredulous. 

_”She isn’t here and she isn’t at the tenement. We have to move, now. They’ll press hard, for Ethring to the west. If they discover that she has no intention of resurrecting her father’s ambitions, I cannot say what will follow. These are desperate men.” 

“And you are not?”_ Mecarnil inquired softly, dangerously. Cullith barked humourless laughter at the question and bared his teeth. 

_“Make no mistake. She is my sister’s daughter. My only surviving kin,”_ he snarled. It was enough, it had to be. They already had a lead of at least two hours.


----------



## Elora (Jan 8, 2012)

~~~

_”We need to put as much distance between us and Pelargir by nightfall.” 

“Without killing our horses...or our queen. Give her a moment more.” _

The first man grunted and turned to adjust a girth strap on his horse. The second man turned back to where Rin sat. He studied her a moment, approached and sank to his haunches. 

_”You needn’t fear, m’lady. He’s only keen to get you safe, get you home.” 

“Untie me then, oh gentle sir, if it is my comfort and safety you are so mindful of,”_ Rin growled, eyes narrowed. The man smiled and rubbed at his jaw. She saw the imprint of her fist was forming into a satisfying bruise. 

_”In good time, m’lady. Perhaps, when your uncle arrives, and your mind has been cleared of the pervasive lies set within it.” 

“I think you’ll find you’ll have other guests to ready yourself for.” 

“Indeed, my queen. I bow to your wisdom. We should indeed depart, for other guests do await.” _

The water skin she clutched between her bound hands was plucked from her grasp first. Then she was pulled to her feet and propelled towards the horse. The two men hoisted her into the saddle and secured her hands to the pommel. In moments, they were trotting and then cantering, her horse secured to the saddle of the one man that spoke with her. She tried to twist back to see if there was any sign of pursuit through the dust her mount kicked up. Defeated in that, she straightened and locked her teeth against the jarring of each stride. Tied as she was, there was no way to adjust her weight in the saddle and roll with the horse’s gait. Each jolt prompted her to think. They had her knives, every last one. A humiliating exercise considering where she had secreted them. The further they travelled, the harder it would be for her to make her way back. Rin eyed the ropes at her wrist. Secure, but not painfully so. 

Rin needed off that horse and before a third man, whoever and wherever her uncle was, arrived and the odds worsened again. By the time they slowed to a walk, Rin had already started to feel the grip of the rope loosen. All she need do is stretch it enough to slip over the pommel. They started canter again and Rin swore as the jarring resumed up her spine. By sunset, they had covered enough ground to permit a stop. She had run out of time.The men dismounted, and one turned back to release her hands from the saddle while the other unhitched her horse from the one in front. 

_”You’ve been busy, I see. A shame,”_ he observed as he noted how loose the rope was. Not enough to get it over the saddle horn. 

He lifted her down easily, her joints stiffened and painful after an afternoon tied to the saddle and passed her wrists to the other man as he unsaddled the horse she had been removed from. Rin was towed, forced to follow both men a short distance to where the saddle had been set down. 

_”If you please,”_ said one man. 

_”And if I don’t?”_ she retorted and the world suddenly spun. 

When it righted again, Rin found herself seated, hands retied to the weighty saddle. Both men straightened, surveyed their work and nodded in satisfaction. One turned for the trees. The other began setting out the horses and rubbing them down. Rin bowed her head and closed her eyes. The shadows between the trees stretched as dusk tumbled into twilight. Overhead, the stars emerged, distant and beyond the conflict of the world they hung suspended over. Rin tipped her head back to study them a moment and then set herself to starting on the ropes again, this time using her teeth. Rin’s efforts ceased at the faintest whisper and her head turned in its direction. She peered at the growing darkness, straining to listen. It had sounded like an arrow, a trick of an increasingly desperate mind she concluded The Company would not know she was missing until the afternoon drill, which meant that these men had a sizable lead. Nor, if she was realistic, would they have any way of knowing what had happened or which direction to set off. Likely, they were combing Pelargir’s streets now. She was on her own. 

In the trees, Mecarnil crouched over the body, checked and signaled. One was dead. The other, however, was the greater threat if Cullith was to be believed. Another arrow would be best, and swiftly before he realised his partner’s fate and took action. The Black Company bellied closer. Farbarad took careful aim and was forced to wait until the man in the clearing moved out from behind Rin. The opportunity did not arrive, but company did. Rin’s movements ceased and her head snapped up as men emerged on the far side of the clearing. Another six men, each heavily armed and armoured, came leading their horses. Rin’s stomach sank then. For the men watching in the trees, it was clear their plan required adjustment.


----------



## Elora (Jan 22, 2012)

A fool's mistake to let Rosmarin go anywhere in this city alone. Especially with these characters known to be about. Surely she had one of the Company shadowing her? The evening gathering told Hanasian there wasn’t. Rin was clever that way. Her ability to slip a tail made her a good member of this company. Unfortunately the arrival of her uncle on the scene had complicated things, and there was more at play here than they in the Company, and he who approached realised this. Hanasian made the gut-call that they would have to take this man at his word at the moment, for his words had a sincerity to them that Hanasian detected. 

_”We ride now. We likely won’t be back so Belegost, Bear, you remain here, secure our wares, obtain a wagon and head to Minas Tirith. The rest of you ready up now!”_ Hanasian commanded.

They lit out fast and hard, with Loch riding point in search of sign his sister may leave. Foldine, a fast rider, was not far behind. The rest followed, with Wulgof keeping Cullith close. Khule and Berlas followed as rearguard. Loch proved himself as a tracker, but then the abductors didn’t seem to keen on covering their track. The sun had set and the night took hold. Hanasian kept hard at it, slowing only to allow some rest for their mounts. But even they felt the need to push hard, and were willing to go. Into the night they went onward. 

It was well nigh two hours when Loch slowed, and flashed an awkward sign to slow to silent speed. The kid been learning, he just needed to practice it before he signals something he ought not. Foldine slipped up beside him silently and verified his signal before quickly flashing it to the others. Suddenly Loch’s fist went up, meaning to hold up. They all dismounted in quick, silent succession, and Folca secured the horses with Morcal. The men fanned out silently. They had found a camp, likely that of the abductors. Hanasian and Loch moved in closer for a look, and they both spotted Rin in the starlight. 

They had wisely camped cold, with no fire, but they verified they had found the ones they sought. Hanasian signalled that the two men needed to be terminated. One went down silently by a swift, sure arrow of Mecarnil. Farbarad was tasked with the other, but didn’t have the shot. Hoping he would move, they quickly saw that there was more men coming. Hanasian flashed fingers, and a slight whisk of breath told Farbarad to hold up but be ready. Hanasian looked at the arriving men in the dim starlight. 

_”Men of Gondor!” _ he whispered in a breath like the wind. 

Things had gotten more complicated just now, and the hand of conspiracy has been seen just above the thick bush. It was instinct that took hold in that moment. A nightbird call from Hanasian sent Farbarad’s arrow aflight, and it called the others to action as well. The kidnapper fell forward just as the soldiers started to secure their mounts. Surprised, they started to draw swords. Hanasian nearly signalled for battle, but being these men were soldiers in the army of Gondor, he decided they should find out their intentions first. With a wave and clicking of fingers, Wulgof brought Cullith forward, and the rest of the Company spread and turned as they moved forward. The soldiers seemed to ignore Rin entirely at this point, sights set instead on armed men that emerged from the trees. 

_”Hail captain of Gondor!” _ Hanasian called out as he moved forward. Only Mecarnil and Farbarad remained hidden, fresh arrows at the ready in case trouble erupted. 

_”Who comes forth slaying men in the dark?” _ The captain uneasily called out. 

_”I am Hanasian, captain of the King’s Black Company.” _

Hanasian walked forward with Loch beside him, unfurling the small standard he carried as bearer-apprentice. Wulgof and Cullith were on his other side. 

_”We came from Pelargir in pursuit of abductors of a member of our company. She is bound over there,”_ Hanasian continued.

The darkness hid her well, but the igniting of a torch lit the small clearing and revealed her, the horses and the corpse of the dead man. 

_”Ah, the King’s mercenaries. Thought you would be in pursuit of rebels down south. Anyway… heard there was trouble out this way, so we came to investigate,” _ the other captain dissembled smoothly.

Cullith was too quiet in all this. A look from the second in the flickering light told Hanasian that they knew each other. A couple glances to the others and something seemed awry in a way that was difficult to define. Hanasian tapped Loch and he handed Wugof the standard. 

_”Go free your sister.” _ Hanasian told Loch, and the scout moved quickly to Rin. 

His knife was out and was about to make quick work of her bonds when a voice from the wood said, _”I wouldn’t do that son.”_ 

Loch cut Rin free without hesitation. The hiss of an arrow followed and the young man rolled into the brush pushing his sister ahead of him and keeping his back towards the hidden archer. 

Another arrow hissed, this time from Farbarad, and it entered the neck of the man who had tried to kill Loch. He fell from the tree with a thud, and the ring of steel broke the night as swords clashed. It was on. Mercarnil’s arrow hit the leader, hitting him in the neck just above his armor. The torch fell and sputtered out, plunging them once more into starlit darkness. The second man dodged to his left, clashing swords with Foldine. The third man dodged right and made a pursuit toward where Loch and Rin had disappeared. The forth hit the ground flat, not having a stomach for a fight. An arrow that hoped to take down another man found an arm and pinned him to a tree. The sixth man tried to backtrack, but ran headlong into Khule and Berlas. It was over in only a few breaths. They had two of the men as captive, and Loch and Rin emerged from the brush. 

_”Captain. We have a problem,”_ Loch said. _”There are more men coming. On horseback, I could hear them.” _

Hanasian nodded, counted heads and said, _”Bind these two, and lets fade. Where’s Cullith?”_ 

He, nor Wulgof were anywhere to be seen, But there was no time to ponder this.

_”Fall back to our staging point, and be ready to ride out fast,” _ Hanasian ordered.

He went and took his place beside Rin, giving Loch a nod. They moved as quick as they could back to where Morcal and Folca were. Mercarnil and Farbarad guarded their rear. Just like that the two captives were alone in the dark.


----------



## Elora (Jan 24, 2012)

Just when things were heating up, getting interesting, an arm dragged Wulgof back into the trees. He managed to tangle the feet of the man responsible for ruining his excitement. The pair dropped to the shadowed ground, grunting and panting. Wulgof managed, at least, to hang onto his sword. He managed to rise to his knees in the darkness, several tree root shaped bruises and abrasions now amongst his collection. At such close quarter, a sword was useless. Worse than useless, he was more likely to kill himself than his assailant might be. Wulgof dropped it in favour of a weapon more suitable. He cast about the shadows he was standing in and tried to get a fix on his assailant, dagger weaving in the best guard position he could manage without knowing who or where his target now was. 

_”Put that pig sticker away, you fool,”_ his attacker snarled. _”If I wanted your blood, I’d have it...and after what your kindred did to mine, no one would fault me for it.” _

Wulgof shook his head, fixed his guard in the direction of the voice and tightened his grip on his dagger. 

_”Fine, hang onto it if it offers you comfort. Just get down low and keep still,”_ the other man responded. 

_”Cullith?” 

“Low and still, Dunlending. Need I remind you to keep your mouth shut?” _Cullith responded. 

As his eyes adjusted to the darkness, and as Cullith moved, Wulgof was able to make out the dim outline of Rin’s uncle, purported uncle. Wulgof was not convinced the man was what anyone thought him to be, which seemed to be a family trait if he considered the woman who was allegedly his niece. She wasn’t what he had expected her to be either. Wulgof saw Cullith belly forward towards the edge of the trees for a better view of the clearing. 

_”To hell with this,”_ Wulgof grunted, sheathed his dagger and retrieved his sword, intent on re-joining the fray below. 

Cullith’s intervention was swift and effective. Wulgof’s teary vision focused on tree limbs overhead after a few moments. 

_”Typical,”_ Wulgof wheezed when he was able to get air into his lungs. _”Three weeks of watching paint dry and when the fun finally arrives I have to sit it out.” _

A hiss from Cullith silenced any further rumination. Wulgof considered his options. If Cullith wanted him dead, he’d be dead. Clearly something was about to occur that the man thought worth watching. Wulgof flipped over and bellied up beside Cullith. The strife below was done and Hanasian was issuing orders. Rin emerged with her brother, in one piece. Wulgof felt a flood of relief, which he would naturally admit to no one. He glanced to the man lying next to him Wulfof could make out the pale glimmer of her uncle’s gaze as it settled on his niece. Something rather like pain twisted his expression for an instant and it was gone. 

The pair waited until the Company had abandoned the clearing, two captives left in their wake and five bodies. Loch had let slip about approaching riders. Hanasian had mentioned a staging point, likely voicing that for Wulgof’s benefit. Still, Cullith waited in silence. After ten heartbeats, the two captives began talking to themselves in low voices. An argument was building. One man had fought, the other had capitulated and now the one who had fought figured the piper needed payment. Cullith let this brew another ten heartbeats before he rose and walked steadily down the gentle slope to where the two men had been left. Wulgof trailed after him, instincts trilling an alarm. Why had Cullith waited until the Company was out of his hair? Why was he approaching the captives? Why had Cullith ensured that a Company man was present for this? 

_”I was wondering when you’d show up again. Hurry, before that damn guard arrives,” _said the captive that had fought. 

The one that had surrendered simply studied Cullith uncertainly. It seemed to Wulgof that even his own conspirators doubted Rin’s uncle. Cullith considered the two bound men a moment and then turned to the man that had yet to say anything to him. 

_”You did not fight. Why?” 

“He’s traitor,”_ snarled the the other captive. Cullith dealt him a blow casually. Wulgof heard the wet crack of the man’s nose as he toppled backwards, dazed. The Dunlending’s uneasy ratcheted up. Casual, easy violence, against a man bound and defenceless, an ally even. 

_”Why?” _Cullith repeated to the other captive, speaking louder to be heard over the other man’s painful moans. 

_”Treason... I just - I couldn’t,” _the man stuttered, closing his eyes in resigned acceptance of whatever doom he thought was about to fall. 

At Cullith’s back, Wulgof considered taking the man down now. Beating a bound man was one thing, murdering him was quite another. Cullith, however, merely cocked his head. 

_”Explain.” 

“Sh-she chose- it was her will to surrender the throne- treason...against the queen and High King.” 

“You think Silver Fox wrong.” 

“Aye, though I was coward enough to say nothing and ride with them. So do what you came for. I’ve surrendered enough of my dignity already. I’ll not be toyed with. I’ll not beg for my life.” _


----------



## Elora (Jan 24, 2012)

Cullith turned and fixed an unreadable expression on Wulgof. The other man still moaned. 

_”The riders approaching are likely soldiers patrolling lands filled with strange armed men in a time of peace. Up to you who they find here, Dunlending,”_ Cullith said, and with that sheathed his sword and set off at a lope across the remainder of the clearing. 

_”Where are you going?” Wulgof called. 

”There’ll be others. The rest I will leave up to your imagination,” _Cullith replied, tossing it over his shoulder as he disappeared into the dark trees on the far side. 

Wulgof turned back to the two captives. One lay on the ground, quiet now and wondering what was about to happen with a Dunlending at the helm. The other had closed his eyes and bowed his head. What was he supposed to know about this, Wulgof wondered. How was he supposed to tell the Company Healer that her closest surviving blood relative had once again vanished into thin air? Wulgof hissed a curse in his native tongue and pulled out his dagger again. He stalked towards the man that still knelt and slashed the binds that held his hands behind his back. The man fell forward onto his hands and knees and glanced about him in surprise. 

_”Make me regret that and I’ll hunt you down myself, Dunedain,”_ Wulgof growled. 

_”What would you have me do?” 

“Come with me, and hurry. It’s a long walk otherwise.” _

The man got to his feet, ignoring the weapons that had been divested from him by the others upon capture. He nodded once, solemn. Wulgof cursed again and set off, prodding the man with his sword. 

_”What about me?”_ called the remaining captive as best he could with a freshly broken nose. _”I was only defending my realm.” 

“No good deed goes unpunished,” _Wulgof replied as they left the clearing. 

The staging area was a defensible rise that the Company’s horses had been picketed on earlier. They had two choices, ride out and hope to out pace the approaching riders despite the fatigue of their mounts and riders, or stay and hope to defend the area should the riders prove hostile. Ultimately, the Company decided to stay and defend. Wulgof and Cullith was still missing, they were tired and the horses were in no condition to out run those that approached. Men fell into position in readiness, each murmuring a word or placing a hand on the shoulder of the Company healer as they did so. Despite their relief, tensions still ran high. So high, in fact, that Wulgof and his prisoner nearly found themselves on the business end of several arrows and spears. 

Hanasian’s brows climbed in the darkness and he shifted to stand in front of Rin before he was aware of it. Wulgof’s companion was not Cullith. That was the only thing clear. The closing rumour of horse hooves prevented any further questioning. Wulgof pushed the man ahead through the ring of his Company and took up his own position. Hanasian drew out his sword, attention split between the arriving horsemen and the newly arrived stranger. As he drew closer, Rin gasped in recognition. 

_”You!” _she gasped, falling back a step. 

_”I mean you no harm, m’lady. I swear it,” _the newcomer avowed and sank to one knee in supplication. 

_”You up there on the rise! Explain yourselves! Why do you move through the night girt for war in this land and time of peace?”_ a man below called up, clearly irritated. 

Wulgof shook out the Company Standard. 

_”We are the Black Company of Arnor, and we seek peace as do you,”_ Hanasian called out. 

The man below called for light and torches were soon lit. A squad of soldiers numbering approximately fifty sat on their horses. In the transient light, it took some effort to make out the sigil of a swan on shields. 

_”Peace? Six bodies nearby and a man bound like a wild animal with a broken nose says otherwise,” _the squad commander challenged. 

_”I will vouchsafe your passage, Commander. Listen to our tale and judge as you see fit,”_ Hanasian replied. 

The commander conferred with the men on either side and then swung out of his saddle to amble up to their encampment. Hanasian used that time to order weapons stowed and cast a penetrating glare at Wulgof. There was more than one man who needed answers.


----------



## Elora (Jan 24, 2012)

_”Six bodies and a beaten man. Is Cardolan’s legacy only to be that of blood spilled?” _he heard Rin say in a defeated voice. The man she had recognised remained on one knee. 

_”Get on your feet,”_ Hanasian growled at him and beckoned Wulgof closer. Farbarad and Mecarnil followed the Dunlending. Loch hovered to one side, close to his sister. She stood, shoulders slumped and head bowed. 

_”This had better be worth hearing,”_ the commander said as he gained their vantage. 

Hanasian spoke sparingly, laying out the bald facts right up to the point at which he had left the clearing. 

_”Traitors and malcontents, you say? Easy accusations to throw around. What proof have you, Captain?” 

“The country side is crawling with strange, armed men, I gather. I suppose you could freely think us but part of their number.” 

“Aye, that I could,” _the commander agreed, thumbs hooked through his baldric as he rocked back onto his heels a moment. 

_”Very well, Rin, show the commander,” _Hanasian said in a quiet voice. 

Rin let out a sigh, tugged up the leather of both sleeves and proffered up the evidence. The ropes, and her efforts to free herself of them, had left their mark. 

_”Think you that we are so far fallen that we would do this? That I would permit, or order this be done to my bride, Commander?”_ Hanasian asked, aggrieved at what he saw. 

_”Ach...”_ the commander said, turning his head to one side and glancing away as Rin lowered her arms again. 

_”There are others. Her uncle seeks for them now,” _Wulgof said. 

_”And this one? Not one of the Company,” _the Commander said. 

_”No,” _Hanasian replied dourly, glancing at Wulgof and then at the recent captive. 

_”An honest conspirator, who would have backed out if he could have,” _Wulgof said. _”Cullith thought it enough to free him.” 

“I don’t know who this Cullith is, but a conspirator is a conspirator. Have you any objections, Captain, to us taking him into our custody?” 

“I do not,”_ Hanasian replied calmly and the commander turned and signalled down to the men below. Another two men swung out of their saddles and started up towards them. 

_”As for Cullith, he is our healer’s uncle. His character is less...certain,”_ Hanasian said. 

_”I tell you this. Better you find the others than Cullith, commander. Unpredictable as he is, he is not a man crossed. He will accord no quarter to any foe,”_ said the captive. 

_”And who is his foe?”_ Hanasian asked. A sardonic smile twisted the man as the two soldiers took hold of him. 

_”I wish I knew, for all our sakes,” _he replied and they watched him be escorted away. 

_”What will happen to him?” _Rin asked after a moment. 

_”Trial, I expect. A matter for the king and his court to determine. Though, I’m a soldier, not an advocate, m’lady. Captain,” _the commander said, brusquely turning his attention back to Hanasian. _”With the hue and cry of the night, I will deploy my men below. A small detail to deal with the fallen will be needed, but there are more than enough to ensure you are spared further predation this night. As for the morrow, I had thought to continue our patrol. In which direction will you make?” 

“We will re-join with the rest of our Company on the Great South Road. I doubt few rebels will be so foolish as to attempt anything on such a busy thoroughfare.” 

“Well and good. The very same direction we were to patrol in. We can see you at least that far.” 

“Will that be necessary?” _Rin asked. 

_”M’lady, Prince Imrahil would insist upon it. Neither he nor Faramir would countenance anything less, given the threat posed by these rebels.” _

Rin opened her mouth as if to reply and then thought better of it. She closed it and nodded, seeming defeated. 

_”Our thanks, Commander,”_ Hanasian replied. 

_”If that will be all, Captain, I shall see to the disposition of my men,” _the Commander replied, saluted lazily and ambled back down the slope to his men. 

He issued orders as he walked. The majority of the squad dismounted, a group of ten riding back to the clearing to inter the fallen rebels. A camp was swiftly established below, and the Black Company followed suit above. A fire was created, pickets and watches set, food set to cooking. It was a familiar routine, comforting and in sharp contrast to the rigours of the day. Rin found herself watching the men around her, a sudden fear constricting her throat. It kept her away from those that gathered around the fire to trade banter. Six men, all told, had died today. Only skill and fortune had meant that none of them were Company men. But how long could that continue, she wondered. If Cardolan’s legacy of strife was to haunt her steps for the rest of her days, then surely it would claim those around her. 

A brush of gentle fingers down her cheek startled her so badly that she flinched in naked fright. Heart pounding, she realised it was Hanasian. He frowned slightly and repeated the gesture, brushing back wild tangles of hair. 

_”Come, Rosmarin. Sit,”_ he said. Mutely she nodded and he led her to a place to sit, slightly away from the others. They marked this and left the pair to their privacy. 

_”Give me your wrists, love,”_ he said, reaching into a pouch at his belt for a soothing balm. He worked quietly, fingers gentle on the broken skin. 

_”Bear and Belegost will have found a wagon by now, loaded up the rest of our gear including yours. We’ll meet them on the road to Minas Tirith in the next day or so. We’ll be safe on that road, but I would be surprised if the White City was free of rebel sympathisers. There must be some supporters here in south to provide food, gear and succour. So, we will need to be cautious in Minas Tirith. No more slipping free of tails, my love. It is too dangerous. Too dangerous-” 

“I think it would have been better if I had died that night, with my mother,”_ Rin said in a voice devoid of colour. Hanasian’s ministrations ceased, shocked at her statement. He glanced up. A single track of tears traced down one cheek and her eyes were closed. 

_”Beloved, no! You cannot think such a thing!” 

“It is true. None of this would be happening if I had. None of it. No rebels, no kidnapping, no peril to your Company, no dead men, no beaten men, on my account. None of this would have happened if I-” 

“ROSMARIN!” _

The tone of Hanasian’s voice drew heads to where he sat with Rin. It was enough to open her eyes and reveal the icy despair within. 

_”This is not your fault. None of it. Oh my love, would you truly allow these brigands hold sway over all you bring to me, to us all?” _

She said nothing, and her eyes sank to the ground. 

_”Come, you are weary and frightened and nothing more. Rest, dear heart. This will pass, we will prevail. You will remember this, see this in the morning.” _

Rin let him guide her down to the ground. She curled up around herself, aching in body and mind and spirit. She felt him fit himself against her back and wrap an arm around her. 

_”Sleep, love. Just sleep,”_ he murmured and Rin surprised herself. She fell into a featureless sleep, slowly uncurling and seeking the safety Hanasian offered.


----------



## Elora (Feb 1, 2012)

It was not that easy finding a suitable wagon to use for their purposes. Bear managed to con a guy out of one of his two wagons in a wager in a card game.

_"Better get one from someone who has two than someone who has one. You take the one, and the man suffers total hardship. But the man with two will only suffer some loss,"_ Bear told Belegost as they scrambled in the dark gathering all the company left behind. 

Among the journals and the Standard, there was some interesting items some members had. Easterling books that Khule held onto, and some rare-looking bottles of wine that Frea and Folca both had two of each vintage. A very well done charcoal sketch of a very beautiful woman well kept in a tube amongst Wulgof's otherwise unruly collection of detrius. Most interesting was what the Captain had stowed away amongst his journals, records and writings. Two silky flowing gowns with a wrap lined with soft feathers. Surely they were gifts for Rin that he would give to her on their big day. Belegost was careful to keep them hung smooth and straight, even if the conditions weren't the best. Finally they had it all. Even Mulgov's home-brew that he had thought un-findable. They found two jugs, but they would say they only found one. Someday in the years to come, and per chance the company ever came back to pelargir, Mulgov would go seeking the second jug, hoping it had aged well. He will never find it.

They set out north on the west side of the river, silently plodding north toward Minas Tirith. Bear was used to traveling away from the company, for it was a long journey that he took after being wounded at Tharbad.

_"Its like this a lot, isn't it?" _ Belegost asked Bear as they bounced along the road north. Bear sipped out of the jug and and thought about it.

_"Yeah. Seems so. You spend your time quietly as you go here and there, and grow bored and itch for some action, then when it comes, usually suddenly and without fanfare, you are shitting yourself in battle hoping it will end and you come out of it in good health. I think we got the easy end of this deal here. May we see them all again in Minas Tirith."_

Belegost nodded as he tok the jug from Bear. After healthy hit and a screwed up face as he held back the cough that wanted to explode from him, Belegost thought about it for a bit before nodding.

_"Yeah. Suppose we did. Best put the cork in this for now, and keep what senses we have in the night. We do want to see everyone in Minas Tirith."_

Bear nodded and looked straight ahead. The road was quiet and without trouble, which they would find to be the case all the way to the White City.

~ 

Rosmarin fell into a deep sleep, and Hanasian thought about his lovely bride-to-be. He was thinking of how she would look in either black or white. His find was per chance in Pelargir, and he was a bit worried about whether they would would make the sweep that Belegost and Bear would do. All he could do was hope for the best, in more ways than one. He hoped to be in Minas Tirith sooner than later. For now, it was good that high men of Prince Imrahil's command were there, and that this mess had stabilized for a moment. This night, they could rest well from their long pursuit. To have a fire in the field without worry of detection was a comfort not often enjoyed. It seemed to help the relaxation of the intense company. Still, despite this, Hanasian could sense his Company was not in the least pacified. There were dead being buried and the Company's loyalty remained in question. However, it was also clear that the Company's actions came only in response to the attack upon one of their own. The commander of this legion knows the reality of the field. Of that, Hanasian was sure.

What Hanasian was not sure of was how far these noble royalists would go. To him, Rosmarin was a beautiful woman who he had met by chance in a field outside Tharbad. Her history, seemed to be worrying at her heels now that it had caught up with here and it had the potential to undo their hopes and dreams for the future. Still, Hanasian mused, it is what it is. He would have to deal with it all beside her, which he would gladly do. There were those who wanted her to be crowned Queen of Cardolan, and the extreme of those would have her Queen to surplant Aragoron. Cullith had mentioned this and added a third group who believed she should succeed the High King to the throne before his son - a small group, admittedly, but still there were there. 

On the other side, there was those in Gondor who thought she should be put to death, at least imprisonment or banishment from the kingdom given the threat, the symbol they perceived her to be. King Elessar had already intervened on that front in Pelargir, but it was possible that not all of his southern court concurred with their liege. Mecarnil and Farbarad had spent three weeks discussing that between themselves, turning it over this way and that in a bid to find a way through. Between the many factions, both Rangers worried that the Company healer would be torn apart. Hanasian brushed her hair from her face as she slept and wondered if they would ever find time to be, without the cares of the world imposing their will on them. Still, Hanasian wished it to be no other way, for no matter what he was called to do, he knew she would go with him. 

It was a cool dawn sun that found them wakening. A quiet day, and a day that would find them riding in peace with the troop of Inrahil's men. Yet, the larger conspiracy that Cullith spoke loomed in Hanasian's mind. He was quiet while he pondered its meaning, and all that he had thought of before. But for now, they rode toward and would follow the South Road. Unfortunately, they would not meet up with Belegost and Bear until the evening they came to the ford of the River Euri, where the two men had to spend time fixing a broken wheel.


----------



## Elora (Feb 2, 2012)

The returning Black Company literally swarmed over the wagon bed to retrieve and inspect their belongings. Belegost did his best to discreetly bundle particular items into his Captain’s safe keeping, with only a hint of a grin visible. Molguv seemed initially perplexed and then smugly pleased as he reviewed his gear. Again, the men settled in for the night by the side of the Great Southern Road. The talk centred on the events that had propelled them from Pelargir at first. Loch seemed happy to answer the questions that he could, however questions for Rin were met with a wall of silence. In the face of that, talk soon turned to Minas Tirith, and what lay in wait there. It was not all rebels and the grim ghosts of a tortured past. There was family for some, such as Bear, familiar haunts for others and for three of their number it would their first meeting with the White City.

The forces split the next morning. The commander assigned the captives to the keeping of the Black Company along with a report for Imrahil, who had been called to the city in Faramir’s absence. The Company watched the force ride for Pelargir in the early morning and set off north for Minas Tirith soon after, the prisoners consigned to the wagon. The day passed without incident, trundling along the road around the wagon. The monotony of the journey came as a welcome relief. They fell into a familiar routine. Scouts ranged, riding formations were maintained, pickets and watches were set without chivying. Hanasian was mildly surprised, given their relative disarray in the preceding weeks, and greatly pleased. Still, after five days on the road Rin had said little about anything, reserving her scant words for the man she loved and whatever it was she jotted into her journal.

Hanasian let the Company settle in and watched Rin bury her head in her journal again. He caught Mecarnil and Farbarad’s attention and with a signal the three withdrew in the direction of Videgavia. The four rangers left the watch in the hands of Morcal and moved away to a location where they could safely speak.

_”There will be more of these attacks,”_ Hanasian said.

_”Likely, given what little Cullith said,”_ Farbarad said heavily. _”They will keep coming. I think she knows this.”

“Course she does. She’s no fool,”_ Videgavia replied.

_”I’ve managed get some information from the prisoners,”_ Mecarnil said.

_”What have you learned, Mec?” _Farbarad asked.

Mecarnil rolled his shoulders a moment.

_”Half truths, twisted into jagged goads, have reached the north concerning Rin’s actions in Pelargir prior to Harad. They’ve been penned up there, feeding their resentments for generations. As far as they’re concerned, their rightful queen has been robbed and they mean to set it to rights. I suspect from his words in Umbar that Aragorn saw this happening.”

“How would Aragorn see that coming?”_ Videgavia wondered.

_”He knows Arnor,”_ Hanasian replied and Farbarad grunted his surprised as several pieces fell into place.

_”Sauron’s balls... he knows Arnor! But how will he persuade her to play that game, eh? She gave up one throne already...”

“That’s it, Farbarad...and I know how... he’ll appeal to the healer in her. He’ll have to! I just can’t see any other way, can you?”

“No, Mec.”_

Hanasian and Videgavia traded a baffled glance at the obtuse exchange between the two Cardolan rangers.

_”Well, glad that’s straightened out then,”_ Videgavia dryly observed and Mecarnil patiently expounded.

_”He as good as said so in Umbar, even in Pelargir after the announcement. Rin ceded her throne, but she remains of royal descent. He will name her place in the succession at court in Minas Tirith and formally recognise her. As I figure it, she stands after Aragorn’s heirs and just before the Steward. Eldarion’s a healthy young fellow and he has sisters, so she will remain some distance away from the throne - far enough to keep her safe from the court of Gondor and close enough for the hotheads of the North. It’s a necessary formality.

“Once named, it will be impossible for any to claim she has been robbed. I think he’ll leaven it with Cardolan’s crown wealth to some degree. The wise thing to do would be to direct most it back to Cardolan’s remaining people. Offer them land with Cardolan’s former borders, get them out of the far north and return them to the land they believe is rightfully theirs. He’s already rebuilding Tharbad, so it would be a natural progression. A few roads and schools, the chance to return to what was taken through war and pestilence so long ago.”_

The four Rangers stood in silence as they contemplated this.

_”In other words, she gave up one throne only to be tossed into the line for the higher throne. I don’t know about the rest of you, but I don’t want to be around when she figures that out.”_ Videgavia said

_“I’m not going to tell her,”_ Farbarad exclaimed, _”That’s for the King to sort out. Us, we’re just Rangers when all is said and done.”

“True. I think she suspects something along these lines already, given what she’s said so far. I’ve been expecting to find her curled up around Molguv’s special reserve under the wagon since we met Bear and Belegost on the road. She wants little else than the right to freely choose her path in life. If she could, she would choose one that led as far away as possible from thrones and courts and nobles. She wants peace. Eru knows I certainly do too."_

Hanasian exhaled heavily and the continued on.

_"So, whatever it is that waits for her in Minas Tirith’s court, it will come after the wedding. Any talk of this Cardolan matter will wait until after the wedding. It will wait. It must wait. Let her at least have that,”_ Hanasian declared.

There was a general rumble of agreement from the others and they turned back for the camp.


----------



## Elora (Feb 2, 2012)

Rin glanced up at their arrival, trepidation flickering over her features a moment as Hanasian settled down beside her. Rin chewed her lower lip a moment, released a deep breath and dared a question. 

_”Something amiss, my love? More trouble?” _

Hanasian pressed a gentle kiss to her brow. 

_”Straightening out priorities. First things first,”_ he replied. 

_”Logical,” _she agreed. 

_”I’m glad you think so. Rin, when we reach Minas Tirith, I would have us marry as soon as we may.” _

He saw a glimmer of a smile emerge, the first since leaving Pelargir. 

_”Really?” 

“Yes, really.” 

“Even though,”_ she gestured in the general direction of the prisoners. 

_”Especially though,” _Hanasian replied and saw her smile reach her eyes. 

She laced the fingers of one hand through his and lifted it to her lips. Surrounded by the Company, she could do no more than that as they curiously looked on. Still, for all of that discretion, the layer of silence melted away and the Company saw the return of her usual animation. Word spread through the Company quietly. Plans begun in Pelargir were amended and others were set in place. They reached Minas Tirith on the tenth day with these plans flourishing. Cardolan, courts, nobles and rebels be damned. There was a wedding that came before it all. 

The gates of the White City were ever attended and the Company arrived with the Standard unfurled as they met the escort that had been provided to them. They rode through the streets at a fair clip, passing through each tier without delay. The old hands knew where it was they were making for. The new hands were distracted by the city they rode through and the people that they passed. Ever higher they rose, wagon in their midst, towards the gleaming white stone building that crowned the city and held the heart of the Reunited Realm of Men. By the time they reached the summit, Loch’s familiar lopsided grin was firmly in place. He’d spent years listening to his sister wistfully yearn for the famed libraries and House of Healing. For all of that, it was a place of mystery and excitement that already wound a siren call over him. 

They passed through the gates and into the compound, their escort clattering away as they made for the nearby stables. The castellan, a whip thin man of middle years, strode out to meet them upon sight and was there before anyone had dismounted. 

_”Well met again, Captain Hanasian,”_ the man said smoothly, glancing at the woman who had just swung down out of the saddle with mildly contained curiosity and then onto the captives in the wagon. 

_”I trust your road has too long or troublesome,”_ he added. 

_”Not as long as some, longer than others,”_ Hanasian replied flicking his attention to the wagon. 

_“Those two are for the cells, charges detailed in this report.” _

Hanasian handed the commander’s report across as the castellan. The man nodded once, gestured at two nearby guards and soon had the prisoners on their way. 

_”As for you, Captain, other arrangements have been made. The ostlers will see to your horses and gear. They are skilled with all manner of military animals”_ the castellan said with unflappable efficiency. He turned without further ado and glided towards the palace proper. 

_”Like to seem them ostle an oliphaunt,” _Molguv quipped quietly to his cousin, as they fell in after the man. 

The Black Company of Arnor were led to their usual lodgings. Though not ornate, they were comfortable and well appointed. No soldier’s barracks or sailor’s hammocks were these. Rugs of various design softened the flagstones, windows admitted light and the summer breeze cooled by Mount Mindolluin kept the rooms crisp. Their gear soon joined them, and men extracted their belongings and headed in pairs to their room. No sooner did the door to the Captain’s room close did the other doors open. A quick glance up and down the hall and the other’s emerged to exchange a flurry on hand signals. They would have to move quickly and, all things considered, conditions were ideal. The Tower of the Guard was perhaps one of the most secure locations in all of Middle Earth. No safer keeping for the Company healer could be found, for she could not follow where they were going tonight. 

Rin and Hanasian leant against the door to their rooms and grinned at each other. 

_”They’re out there now aren’t they, flapping their hands about,”_ she said. 

_”I believe so. It doesn’t have to be tonight,”_ he replied, trailing one finger along her jaw and sending her thoughts skittering. 

Outside someone cleared his throat and then knocked on the door. 

_”Ah...Cap...um... Need you out here,”_ Molguv rumbled. 

_”Not tonight? Try telling them that,”_ Rin whispered through the heat of her blood, _”Go on, my love. Go to them. The sooner this happens, the sooner we can have a wedding.” _

Molguv glanced over his shoulder when the whispering on the other side of the door fell quiet. 

_”I think they might...ah-” _

The door opened and Hanasian emerged, distracted and tugging his uniform into place. At his shoulder in the open door, the Company healer looked eminently pleased with herself. 

_”Have fun, boys,” _she purred, reached and ran a retaliatory finger down Hanasian’s spine. 

_”Better hurry up,”_ Hanasian growled at them, half turning back. Molguv grabbed his elbow and pulled him away. She waited until they had vanished around the corner, and closed her door. 

_”Right, that’s them taken care of for the next twelve or so hours...ample time to turn that blue dress into something for a wedding...just need needle and thread...”_ Rin muttered as she set out in the opposite direction. 

The men stationed throughout the tower, naturally, did not have such implements on their person but they knew where she could go. As the men of the Black Company of Arnor entered the first tavern of the evening, Rin ventured into a distinctly feminine study. The woman that looked up had hair of ebony, eyes that rivalled the stars and was as lovely as the night. Arwen Evenstar smiled, not in the least surprised by the woman that now hovered like some eldritch apparition just inside the threshold of her study. 

_”Rosmarin of Cardolan. At last I am permitted to meet you. At least it was before Elrohir. Come, I know why you are here and I have just the very thing in mind.” _

Rin found herself frozen to the floor and struck dumb all at once. Arwen was the first elven woman she had ever seen, and Rin had no idea who she was. Arwen drew closer and pulled Rin into her study with gentle persistence. She orbited the mortal woman, kin to her own husband, another scion of Numenor. 

_”Yes, just the very thing. Hanasian will not know what hit him. The wedding is soon, yes?” 

“How did you know that? How do you know Hanasian? Who are you?”_ the questions tumbled out of Rin’s mouth all in a hurry. 

Arwen smiled enigmatically. 

_”You are just as my husband said you would be. Aragorn is keen sighted as ever.” 

“Oh,”_ Rin squeaked as she realised she stood before the High Queen of the Reunited Realm with plans to borrow needle and thread. Arwen herded Rin towards another door. No safer keeping for Cardolan’s former queen indeed.


----------



## Elora (Feb 10, 2012)

The guys had something planned, and not seeing Anras around led Hanasian to suspect what they had in mind. A smirk spread across his face when he saw they were heading for the Silver Bark Tavern. Now the Silver Bark is not by the gate like the popular White Tree Inn, and can be hard to find for anyone not familiar with the back nooks of the first level. Tucked up against the mountain, the carved out stone amphitheatre shape made it a prime location for live entertainment. It was hard to say what entertainment was in store this night. 

As the cluster of men neared the door, Hanasian thought back to the last couple times he was here. Some good company men were recruited here, but it seems that only Anras remained of them. Hanasian shook those thoughts off as he laughed. He could hear the music inside. It was going to be an interesting night. 

As they reached the door, it opened seemingly on its own, but it was because a man was walking out. A tall and muscular sort who was in the same size of if not Bear, then maybe Mulgov. A polite exchange ensued as they passed, and the guys went in. 

_”Did you see that guy? He looked like Mulgov’s father may have met Farbarad’s mother on the side about 40 years ago.”_ 

Wulgof’s comment earned him a slug from Farbarad and an elbow in the ribs from Mulgov. The rest laughed. Hanasian paused at the door to take one last look at the guy. Wulgov did have a point. The dark locks and body features were similar to Mulgov, and his grey eyes were similar to Farbarad’s or more-so, Mecarnil’s. His skin color was roughly that of Khule’s, which was a darker, yet fair-skinned. Interesting. But what was more interesting was the singer that just came on stage… 

The guys grabbed a table up close, being there weren’t too many in the place this night. A few guys had taken a side route to the bar, and returned to the table with fists of tankards. Mulgov had a bucket for himself. They all settled in for some talk and banter. Everyone was there, with the exception of Anras. Any enquiries about were met by their expecting him to show up at any moment. Hanasian enjoyed his ale rather quietly while he watched the woman sing and the three musicians who accompanied her play. A rather deep-tuned lyre, a harp, and a man sitting playing two tall drums with his hands. They seemed to play off of each other well, and the vocals filled in around it all. The Silver Bark lived up to its reputation of being a choice location preferred by musicians. An interesting combo, but Hanasian was thinking of a similar singer from other places… like the Forsaken, and the The Lakeside in Dale, and the Splintered Chamberpot northeast of Bree, and the now defunct Trolls Nose in the hills of Rhuadur. A familiar connection he felt every time he had seen and heard her, but they had never talked. Still, it was beautiful music and the guys of the company, which was everyone save Rin, were enjoying the brew and the banter. 

The music moved toward more of an eastern mix, and the air in the tavern seemed to grow thick. It may have to do with most of the guys in a communal eastern waterpipe which they were burning pipeweed in. A couple of the guys were reluctant to smoke anything after their green incident, but they loosened up some when Hanasian took part. With ales and music flowing freely, Hanasian noted that they were pretty much the only people in there. Some had left, and a couple came in. One was the guy they ran into when they arrived. He was seated with someone who also looked familiar, but it would have been impossible for her to be who it reminded Hanasian of. Still, Hanasian found his attention drawn to her, when it wasn’t drawn to the singer. It was then that Anras was seen. He came in the door and whispered to the man and the woman, and they started to go to the stage. 

The singer just finished a song and then said, _”And now, a couple guests of mine whom I met on my travels will perform with me. Hamoor on congas, and Oganyan will dance.” _

She then broke into a hypnotic tune with her band, and it took Hamoor only moments to join in. Oganyan started to dance in a traditional Khandese style that Hanasian recognized both from his time there, and from a shadow in his mind.. Simra. 

_”She has danced at the Oasis!’"_ Mulgov stated in a knowing manner, maybe hoping to have an inside track to meeting her… 

_”She has danced at the Veiled Breath in Dorwinion!” _ said Khule, countering Mulgov’s statement. 

_”Pelargir, the first time we came through…”_ Videgavia said, and added, _”…and, I have seen her at the Lakeside in Dale as well.” _

One-upping them both. Frea and Folca whispered amongst themselves, both sure they had seen her at the Black Stallion Inn back in Edoras. Foldine overheard them and agreed. 

Hanasian remembered her too, from the Forsaken before the war. But she went by a different name. Practiced in the arts, she did not seem to age. Suspected to be Elvin, for there seemed to be too much history that spread like a wind behind her. But there had been a first-hand account of the slaying of the one he thought of. None other than Malassuil, an esteemed Ranger which helped train young Hanasian, recorded her death outside the Forsaken Inn some years before the war. This woman could not be her, yet the resemblance was striking. 

Loch was mesmorized. He thought he saw much in Pelargir, but Oganyan drew the young man in with her smiles and flashing eyes. He was probably going to mess himself. 

It was Morcal who said she had sisters. Known widely in the south after the war, they had fled Khand and the strife that lingered there. Frea, Folca, Videgavia, and Hanasian grumbled a bit at the mention, for they had been there, and they had left a few brothers in the company there as well. Morcal went on about how they danced in Pelargir and Umbar to make ends meet, and two of them eventually married and settled. But one was wild and soon went to Pelargir, and northward. It appears she is here now. 

The here and now seemed to become evermore surreal, as the serving girls seemed to have changed…. They were the same girls, just with less clothing. Anras sat there smiling as Hanasian noticed….


----------



## Elora (Feb 10, 2012)

There was simply no way for Rin to prepare for the day, or the night, that awaited her. Never could she have dreamed that she would meet an elven queen. Never could she conceive of what that queen would lead her to. Soon, everything concerning the wedding was resolved. She emerged from that encounter with a spinning head. Her mother’s wedding dress and circlet, her parents letters to each other, and even the date upon which she had been born. No one had ever told her that before, and it had stolen her breath away to learn of it after so long. But the fates were not yet done with Erían of Cardolan or Rosmarin of the Black Company. No sooner had Arwen reunited her with all the various heirlooms and possessions that now fell to her keeping was Rin scooped up again. This time, she was swept off to a place that she had long wistfully hoped to find. The House of Healing of Minas Tirith were rightfully known and revered by healers. Since Lord Elrond’s departure for the Undying Lands, the House had become the centre of medicine and learning in all the lands. 

There was not a healer or medic that did not yearn to walk its sweeping halls, and Rin was no different. The day, consequently, passed rapidly. It was a blur of discovery, debate, inquiry. It was exhilarating to find others to share her ideas, argue her perspectives and be challenged in return. She was able to test her logic and technique on the extension of the elven bone setting to other forms of injury. To find colleagues at last, after so many years finding her way on her own, was simply a joy she could not properly disguise. She had not snuck into a class. She had not been found crouching under an open window to listen to some master of healing hold forth in a lecture. She was there, in her own right, justified as healer to the Black Company. It made her head spin. 

Thus, somewhat off kilter and her pulse still racing from that last amputation, Rin was not well placed to resist the two women that arrived seeking her. One she knew and welcomed with a ready smile that Fraefoc returned. The other woman, dark eyes and hair, smiled prettily until Fraefoc introduced her as Bear’s sister. In short order, Rin discovered that Foldine had packed his sister back to Minas Tirith, prevailing on Bear’s sister to assist in keep his sister out of what he considered harm’s way: namely, any Haradian or Easterling that might cross Forcwynn’s path. 

_”They conspired, the fiends! I asked Foldine after you, and the man positively squirmed. Well, now I know why...I swear, brothers are all the same. The only reason Loch hasn’t interfered in my wedding is because the groom is his commanding officer!”_ Rin said. 

_”We went seeking Foldine and Bear,”_ Braewyn said 

_”And Molguv. Is he here?” 

“Yes, and he has a cousin with him - Morcal,”_ Rin said. _”Only they’re all off out there somewhere, muttering about some masculine tradition that has to do with weddings.”_ 

Fraefoc's brows shot up and she exchanged a long gaze with Braewyn. Then both women looked back to consider Rin. 

_”What?”_ Rin asked, setting down the towel she had used to dry off her face and hands after washing the blood from them. _”Did I miss a bit?” _

_“They’re out there, and you’re here, working all on your own,” Braewyn said, shaking her head. 

”Well two can play at that game,”_ Fraefoc announced. _”Do you have a skirt? You’ll need a skirt for this.” 

“For what?” _said a man behind them, head poking through the door and curious expression on his face. Rin shrugged her shoulders. 

_”She’s getting married soon, when Rin?” _Fraefoc said. 

_”Two days, I think...” 

“Two days, and here she is, working while the rest of the Black Company-” 

“Are off celebrating... well, no matter. We were thinking of heading into the city after a long day anyway. I had hoped you’d join us, Rin. Your friends are more than welcome,”_ the healer said, a tired yet genuine smile lighting his serious features. 

_”She’ll need a skirt,” _Braewyn said and the healer’s smile grew. He nodded, and returned with a voluminous black skirt of light cotton that would float it was so delicate. 

_”Will this do?”_ he inquired. 

_”Perfect!”_ Fraefoc declared, relieving him of the skirt and turning back to Rin with a devilish smile on her face. Rin involuntarily backed up a step. 

_”I don’t see why I can’t just go as I am. No holes, clean, mostly. What could I possibly need a skirt for, and in any case-” 

“Grab her Braewyn,”_ Fraefoc said and the healer decided he would withdraw. 

It took, in all, ten minutes. 

_”Are you sure this is a good idea?”_ Rin asked dubiously as she glanced down at herself and what had been revealed. 

Fraefoc tilted her head and Braewyn tapped her lips. They both stepped forward and tucked up one side of the full skirt under the leather vest they’d permitted her to retain. It revealed a certain length of the leather boots that encased her lower leg. Both women stepped back and nodded in unison. 

_”Oh yes, perfect, though it makes me positively green to say so,” Braewyn announced. 

”Let down your hair... there, a little tangled and wild. Just how all the maids of Minas Tirith strive.” 

“Really? All of them? Do you know what I would have given for a shirt just a couple of months ago? And now you tell me they don’t want shirts, only vests?” _

At that juncture the healer returned and his eyes widened a moment. He audibly sighed, collected himself and announced over his shoulder to his fellows that they were ready at last. They moved fast as group through the streets of Minas Tirith, young men and women apprenticed as healers at the House. Some Rin knew specialized. Young though they were, there were some remarkably advanced in potions, child birth and children, and illnesses. There were others who specialized in injuries and what some referred to as surgery. To heal with steel was their motto and they were, Rin had started to learn, a rather formidable group of decisive individuals. There were, lastly, those like her that took an interest in surgery and medicine. Such practitioners were rare. 

Their group pressed into an alehouse that was well known to them. The proprietor of the Soothing Alms waved them onto a large table and sent a bountiful pitcher of ale to follow soon after. As they shucked off the rigours of the day, Rin spent her time bringing Fraefoc and Braewyn up to speed with events in Umbar and introducing the many faces around them. Someone banged his tankard on the table to bring quiet to the group and all eyes turned to the young healer that had provided the skirt Rin now wore. 

_”I would have you charge your tankards for this is not any night. This is not any aftermath after battle is waged with pain, suffering and disease and death. No, there is a healer amongst us, yes a healer indeed, who in two days will wed some very fortunate devil!” _

Tankards banged on table tops as the men of their number considered the particularly fetching leather vest the woman in question wore. The spokesman continued, winking at Rin and her friends. 

_”And so we are here to celebrate not only victory, but LIFE! For what is marriage, if not a celebration of life!” _

There was a raucous cheer. 

_”Hey, Rin, what will you do with the children? You’d can’t very well load them in saddle bags,”_ a nearby woman asked. 

_”Children?”_ Rin echoed, the question throwing her off centre. 

Laughter rolled around the table. Her tankard was topped up, Fraefoc winked at her, and soon enough Rin was draining it. Never one to back away from a challenge was Rosmarin of the Black Company. A cheer went up, a new jug of ale was ordered and the night was truly afoot. Rin didn’t catch the name of the next place they went to, not that it mattered. There was music and dancing aplenty. Soon enough she was on her feet and her skirt was flying. The life of a healer was spent spitting in the teeth of death, of mortality, of grief and suffering. No small wonder then, that those of the House responded by living life to its fullest. 

Rin made it back to their table, grabbed her tankard and emptied it down her throat in a lusty display of thirst, cheeks flushed and hair flung back. Her wrist jingled with silver bracelets that she stared at, puzzled by their appearance from nowhere, seemingly. She was, Rin concluded, very drunk. At least she hadn't cracked her ribs prior this time.


----------



## Elora (Feb 10, 2012)

_”Oh! At LAST! It’s been ten years! I’d abandoned all hope, and yet, here you are. Fey as the night!” _

Rin gave off her inspection of her wrist and peered at the man that now bowed deeply before her. 

_”Who r’you?"_ she asked, perplexed at the silver that caught her eyes now. It glinted at her, slung snugly around her hips. Where had that come from? 

_”Oh, you do not remember me?”_ the man asked, straightening and unleashing a devasating smile upon her. 

Fraefoc and Braewynn both squeaked, eyes large in appreciation and Rin started to recall when she had seen this man before. 

_”Edoras?”_ she asked, trying to concentrate with only marginal success. 

_”Ah, she does remember me! You temptress you! One minute you’re waving at me, and the next that ill tempered oaf drags you away.” 

“My brother,” _Rin said dryly. 

_”My apologies,”_ he returned, arching a brow. _”For ten years now I have wondered who you were, even if you existed. And now, here you are, as luminous as the dawn. What is your name? I simply must have it!” 

“She’s betrothed,”_ Fraefoc pointed out and he frowned. 

_”An unusual name, that. But, then, she is an uncommon beauty.” 

“No, I’m getting married in two days,”_ Rin said, smiling despite his grandiose flattery. 

_”Then there is not a moment to lose,”_ he replied, grabbed her hand and plucked her forward. 

_”Your name?”_ he asked as he pulled her close and swung into the press of other dancers. 

_”That you shall have to earn,”_ Rin replied, pulling herself back to a modest distance. 

_”As you wish my lady,”_ he vowed. 

Rin rolled her eyes, her expression seen by Fraefoc and prompting considerable hilarity. Soon enough, Rin was breathless with laughter as the aristocrat she had last seen ten years ago swung her about the floor. Back at the table, Braewyn and Fraefoc fell into a deep conversation that drew in a number of other healers. Rin was oblivious when a young woman rose, tucking a pouch into her pocket and hurried for the door. Her aristocrat was charming, if a little too ready to press himself against her leather vest and a little too preoccupied with the flare of her calf in her leather boot. He managed to keep her for three dances and he had her laughing often and freely. More than once she was forced to adjust the position of his hands. 

When at last he had returned her to her table, the young woman had returned. She sat, nodded at Fraefoc and all of this was missed as Rin drained the last of her ale. She felt flushed, her skin glistened in the light and her hair was tousled. 

_”Here, Rin, try this,”_ Fraefoc said, passing Rin a smaller glass which she tossed back and sent fire burning down her throat. 

_”Dwarven,”_ Fraefoc explained as she pounded Rin’s back and sent silver shimmering and jingling._ ”Brew it in Ithilien, now, from what I am told.” _

_“It’s dangerous,”_ Rin gasped, setting the glass down. 

_”As is he,”_ Fraefoc replied, looking now over Rin’s shoulder. 

All the women at the table were dreamily transfixed. The aristocrat was positively dismayed. Rin turned about and found herself forced to lean back. The man that stood there was massive, broad shouldered and heavily built. So much so, Rin though he’d give Molguv a run for his money. His skin was dusky but his eyes were that piercing grey, so similar to Hanasian’s that Rin felt a familiar flush dance through her. He smiled slowly. He extended his hand down to her. She stared at it a moment, swallowed hard, and set her own within his massive grip. Gently, so painstakingly, he knelt then and pressed his lips to her knuckles. 

_”Oh, that’s just not fair!” _Rin protested as he gazed up at her. 

_”Hear, hear! Not fair at all!”_ the Edoras aristocrat by Braewyn added, noting the way Rin’s breathing had picked up. 

The man stood, a fluid languorous movement, and drew her up to her feet. With a backward glance to her two friends, Rin was led back to the dance floor, other men scattering out of the way. Once in position, the man ran the back of his hand down the curve of her cheek, pulled her into position and began to dance in a way that meant that Rin’s feet did not have to touch the ground. Indeed, she dangled from his grasp and considering she was a tall woman in her own right, it was no mean feat. 

Fraefoc was well pleased with the outcome, though by no means was she finished. She'd find Molguv tonight no matter what Foldine had to say on the matter. When Rin was returned again, her plan was already set. Farewells were made and the three women were soon on their way. By this point, Rin’s usual restraint had utterly dissolved. She trailed along behind the other two, happily dancing along the street, swinging her skirt as she sang beneath the moon. They passed a small trio of men and soon, Rin and a complete stranger were skipping about and singing with each other. Down they went, through the tiers and thankfully, the three men took their leave. 

_"They were nicsh,"_ Rin announced, flicking her skirt and twirling about. 

_"Really, I think we should probably take her back," Braewyn said. 

"Not yet. We're almost there,_" Fraefoc said, collected Rin's arm and towed the humming healer the final distance. They entered an tavern that was precisely the sort of place Molguv might frequent. A quick glance around the common room revealed that the Haradian was no where in sight. 

_"I'll go check out the back,"_ Fraefoc declared and left Braewyn with a very merry healer who had begun enthusiastically waving at the patrons that were there and watching greedily. 

By the time Fraefoc returned, empty handed, Braewyn was propped against the bar and decidedly peeved. 

Rin, however, was in fine form. She stood on a table was was singing some Dunlending song, complete with the dance steps to go with it, to a crowd of appreciative onlookers. 

_"Now see what's happened,"_ Braewyn muttered as Fraefoc joined her. 

_"How did she get up there?" _

Rin brandished a decanter of a intense blue liquor at that point and the answer became apparent. 

_"That's NOT how fine Ithilien Starfire is to be treated,"_ a gruff voice interjected. 

The singing came to an end and people looked down. 

_"Oh, look! A hairy hobbit!"_ Rin said, giggling as she pointed to the glowering dwarf. At his shoulder stood an elf trying very hard not to burst into laughter. 

Legolas stepped forward and Rin obligingly leapt into his arms, still clutching the bottle, and permitted herself to be lowered. Legolas set her feet first on the floor and Gimli stepped forward to relieve her of the bottle. 

_"Hey!"_ Rin protested, frowning. 

Gimli stumped off to the table, and Rin pursued, flicking her skirt out of her way in a rather hypnotic fashion as far as the other men were concerned. 

_"You are accompanying her,"_ Legolas inquired of Rin's companions, both of whom nodded momentarily overcome with his elvish presence. 

_"She's getting married in two days,"_ Braewyn said. 

_"That's no excuse,"_ Gimli muttered, gently stroking the bottle and swatting Rin's hands out of the way. 

_"And her Company?"_ Legolas inquired as they walked to the table. 

_"I had hoped to find them here,"_ Fraefoc said, barely able to suppress her disappointment. Braewyn stifled a yawn which Legolas caught. 

_"If you wish, ladies, we can return her safely to her quarters,"_ Legolas offered, just as Rin tackled Gimli out of his chair in her attempt to wrest the bottle from him. 

The trio standing watched a dwarf wrestle with a woman on the floor a moment. Braewyn turned and headed for the door, followed more slowly by Fraefoc. Legolas turned and obtained something more suitable for the pair on the floor. He returned and upended a pitcher of water over them. Rin gasped and sprang upright, water running over her and under her vest. Gimli scrambled to his feet, muttering about the indecently frequent bathing habits of elves. Men watched, captivated by the drenched woman. 

_"Waz that really necsharacy?"_ Rin inquired, pushing damp pale hair back from her face and weaving slightly on her feet. 

_"Last drink and back we go,"_ Legolas announced, glaring at one man who was fixated on the damp thin cotton of her skirt. 

_"Spoil shport,"_ Rin declared, sitting heaving back down again and crossing her arms under her chest in protest. Legolas heaved a sigh, remembered himself and turned his attention to the dwarf, who was also having difficulty looking away. 

_"Like she said,"_ Gimli snapped, sat next to Rin and handed her the bottle. 

It would be a long night, Legolas concluded. Still, it could be worse. Their guest was a far easier place to rest ones eyes than the dwarf, particularly when she lounged back against the wall and stretched her long legs out over the nearest chair, leather outlining the gentle flare of her calves. 

_"But why him, lassie?"_ Gimli persisted, taking a swig of the bottle and passing it to Rin. 

_"It's just... everything about him! His heart...his mind...his eyes...those shoulders...his voice..."_ Rin sighed, and lapsed into silence with a particularly revealing smile on her face as she considered the man she would shortly wed.


----------



## Elora (Feb 16, 2012)

More ale, laughter, dancing. Ample attention was being poured out toward Hanasian, though he didn’t seem to take advantage of it. The other members of the Company did and Loch was managing to get his enjoyment of the ladies in amongst his drinks. He was beginning to not be such a light-weight with these matters. As if a spell was cast on him by the dancer Oganyan, he turned his attention to a young blonde wench that seemed to fancy him as the evening went on. Eventually they disappeared somewhere together. Wulgof cracked a joke about the kid probably wanting to get married after what he thought he was about to go through. Mulgov roared his laughter, and then after a moment, asked Foldine where his sister was. He didn’t answer. But the smile told Mulgov all he needed to know. She was in the city. 

Hanasian seemed to be resistant to the brews he had been drinking. A veteran at pacing himself, he seemed immune to not only that but all the seemingly incidental contact, like the ‘accidental’ softness that bumped his head when the serving wench was reaching to collect empty flagons from the table. He had never been known to quit working, and only with Rosmarin coming to the Company did he begin to take time for himself other than to write. Even now, he was observing all he could of his surroundings, and those surroundings consisted of Oganyan dancing about him, ending up in his lap. A veteran of the Khand uprisings, he knew how such things go and played along. 

_”You dance quite well for one who entertains here in the White City. I thank thee for your performance.” _

She had the skill of the land yet was a renegade of their tradition. 

Oganyan smiled and asked, _”May I sit down with you for a time?” _

Hanasian nodded and offered Loch’s recently abandoned chair. Oganyan took some water from one of the serving wenches.

_”You know of the land and the custom. You served there?” _

Hanasian sipped his ale and said, _”I did time there some years back. I don’t wish to recall those days now. Tell me, how is it you have come here?”_


Oganyan smiled evilly and said, _”I go to lands where what I do is considered exotic. It is something I wanted to do since I was a girl yet arrived at womanhood. I was able to train some wandering elf woman in the arts. She told me of the joys and sorrows of a nomadic life. I suppose it intrigued me. I travelled here and there, not staying too long, and the last time I came to the White City, I have yet to move on.”_ 

Hanasian nodded and talked some more with Oganyan despite how she reminded him of Simra. He was felt he was wasting valuable time he could be spending with the love of his life, and missed Rosmarin deeply. Such was the way of these things, though he would not have believed it would have happened to him. The same distance could be seen in the eyes of other Dunedain Rangers who had married before him, and it always seems to be the men throwing the party for the groom that enjoy it the most. Yet, he found himself actually enjoying their talk. 

_”So this nomadic elf you speak of… “ _ Hanasian asked, _”She had an enchanting air about her. Dark, black hair? Dark eyes with a silvery glint? Skin a golden tan color?”_

Oganyan nodded, then asked, _”Yes, you know her? If so, tell me where she may be found? For I wish to see and talk to her again.” _

_”Yeah, lady…"_ Hanasian said, _”I have met her once, a long time ago in my young days as a Ranger. My father knew her, as did my father and his father and grandfather. But I can only tell you where to find where her body was laid to rest.” _

Hanasian suspected some wizardry, for Oganyan looked way too much alike. Oganyan seemed stunned, asking _”You mean she has passed from this world?” _

_“Yes, and only a place remains where her body sleeps.”_ Hanasian answered.

He then plied her with questions of the time they met, and all that went on, and when it came time for Oganyan to again perform, Hanasian noted all that was said, before being interrupted.

_”Come now Cap… surely you and Lady Oganyan have arranged a bit of a back-stage rendezvous, no?” 

“No, I leave that up to you Wulgof. I’ve enjoyed the attention, from Oganyan and the serving wenches, but I have no interest in any of it. You and the men enjoy yourselves as you see fit. I will keep watch out here.” _

Wulgof gaped and no words came out… he wasn’t going to pass up an opportunity like this. Soon Wulgof, and the rest of the company save Mecarnil and Farbarad, had disappeared into the back rooms of _The Silver Bark_. The three were at the table, listening to the singer they all had heard but nobody knew her name, and watched Oganyan dance hypnotically in the background. 

Mercarnil asked, _”So what will you two do after you get married?” _

Hanasian raised an eyebrow and grinned, _”What we been doing, only moreso.”_


Farbarad chuckled, and Mecarnil shook his head and said, _”I know that, but I speak of the future. You two will have to settle somewhere, for surely children will come and this life in this company is not conducive to married life.” 

“Yes, you are right. I haven’t been my usual self since Tharbad, or even since Simra was lost. To speak plainly, I have been pondering resigning. Each time I got close to considering it, I couldn’t think of what I would do if I did. But now, with Rin, I have something to think about and consider should I do so. 

"You are capable of the captaincy Merc, but I don’t think Aragorn would appoint you. You are my second, but Vid has tenure and has proven himself. He will say he don’t want it, but if offered, he would not turn it down.” _

Farbarad said, _”Well, our Captain is speaking his mind a bit here. Maybe the beer and smoke has done its work?” _

_“Maybe,”_ said Mecarnil. 

_”Maybe,”_ Hanasian echoed. 

Oganyan concluded with a up-tempo drum solo. She stepped down and whirled about the room. They were the only three in there other than the barkeep. She moved around them, sliding a bright red sheer scarf around Hanasian, and brushing Farbarad’s cheek as she faded into the dark hall. Farbarad rose to follow but hesitated. He sat back down. 

The three nursed their last ales, and one by one the guys emerged, slow moving but smiling. They only waited for one more before leaving, to find another place in town this late. After waiting a while, Hanasian finally decided that Loch may need some intervention. He and Mulgov went back to find him. 

He was quite drunk and the young serving wench was quite happy with him being in her room. Hanasian went over and shook him some and said, _”Come on kid, we’re leaving. Got other places to stop in at.” 

“I’m not going! I’m staying! Staying with ….. uh, Brenae! We’re getting married!” _Loch bellowed.

Mulgov stepped in and said, _”You can’t kid…” 

“Why not? Cap is marrying my sister… I marrying Brenae!” 

“You can’t, because I married her…. last week.” _

Loch blinked a couple times in puzzlment as Mulgov continued,_”Except her name was Dawnae.” 

“Whaa…?"_Loch said as he tried to stand and take a swing at Mulgov.

Loch lost his balance and consciounsness. The big man just lifted him up over his shoulder. 

_”Let’s go," _Hanasian said as they turned to leave the girl’s room. 

Loch's stomach did not survive intact and Molguv's back was an unfortunate casualty. 

_”I’ll be back for you Brenae. I loves you…” _ Loch slurred.

The Company settled up their account at The Silver Bark, with Anras taking care of most of it, and they set out down the street, zig-zagging a bit though they were sure they were walking a straight line. Mulgov wanted to pass Loch off on someone else, but nobody wanted to get near the sour-smelling two. 

It was the brothers who said, _”We know just the place to go now…” _

And they went in search of the legendary wench that tales were told of, but to no avail. By the time the sun started to rise and the stars were disappearing one by one, this party was over as they all sat along the wall by the gates of the city… 

~ 

Hamoor was surprised to happen to run headlong into the men known as the Black Company. By chance he thought. It was very possible it was chance. But he would have to give this more thought later. Maybe a word with them would be forthcoming, but not this day. Right now, he had things to do and people to see.


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2012)

The discreet door was more reinforcement than wood. It squealed as it was opened, from inside the walls of Minas Tirith. A blearily blinking dwarf emerged, mostly empty bottle clutched protectively to his chest. Gimli was followed by a profusely apologizing elf. The Mirkland prince was exhibiting the pinacle of his courtly charm on the guards that crowded the doorway. Gimli belched, which seemed to rouse the woman slung unceremoniously over the elf’s shoulder. She immediately picked up where she had left off. The sound of a ribald sea shanty that she had acquired from a sailor in Pelargir soon floated over the roof tops of buildings that leant for shelter against Minas Tirith’s walls. 

_”Again, I apologise. She has had little by way of instruction on civilised conduct, I am given to understand, despite her noble descent. Yes, as you say, a terrible tragedy to be twice orphaned. You are being most considerate and understanding considering the circumstances. I can assure you that the last of the purloined goods have been restored to their owners.” _

Something metallic rang as it dropped from the woman’s leather vest to the cobble stones behind the elf as he back out the door. 

_”Damn!” _the woman said, chagrined enough to disrupt her rendition of the shanty and commence an drunken attempt to retrieve the object despite her current position slung over an elf’s shoulder. She started to kick her feet in an effort to dislodge herself, silver at her wrists jingling with each attempt. 

Legolas had the grace to blush as the guard clapped eyes on the dropped object and recognised it as one of his own possessions. 

_”Rather, then, I can assure you that any missing items in the king’s cousin’s possession shall be immediately returned to their rightful owners,” _Legolas amended. 

The guard stooped and collected up the small cup, grunted, and the door slammed decisively closed. 

_”Ill tempered,”_ observed Gimli as the woman resumed her shanty about a sailor, a badly leaking boat and what he managed to stop the hole with. 

All of this was not missed by those of the Black Company still awake. As Legolas turned about, he clapped eyes on the men lounging against the city walls. Some were dozing, others were watching with faintly amused expressions. Three rangers, one of whom Legolas and Gimli recognised from the closing phases of the War of the Ring, got to their feet. 

_”I can admit that I am well pleased to see you,”_ Legolas said with some emphasis as Rin and Gimli broke into the tenth round of the chorus. 

Legolas swung Rin down as gently as he could. She wove a little, straightened and clapped eyes on Hanasian. Her smile was as incandescent as the dawn that was breaking around them. Mecarnil shook his head in reproof whilst Farbarad grinned at his intoxicated former charge. She saluted the two rangers sloppily before she tumbled into Hanasian’s arms. 

_”Enjoying yourselves?” _Hanasian asked, mastering his smile. 

_”Yesh!”_ Gimli said fervently. 

_”A singular talent for mayhem, Hansasian,” _Legolas warned. 

_”Oh, indeed,”_ Hanasian replied, perfectly contented with the elf’s assessment. 

Mortals were mysterious, Legolas mused to himself. He decided against advice, for the feelings of the two were abundantly clear in how they gazed at each other in the emerging dawn. Then Rin nearly overbalanced, saved by Hanasian’s arms. 

_"HEY! RIN! I’M GETTING MARRISHED TOO!” _Loch announced exuberantly and a rather loud discussion began between the siblings that soon roused those that still dozed. 

Men staggered to their feet, enamoured with the wild haired, flush cheeked healer draped over their captain’s arm. Any reservation, any cool distance had utterly melted and the transformation was remarkable. 

_”Where did those bracelets and that belt come from?”_ Mecarnil inquired. 

_"Shtole them,” _Rin freely admitted and then stabbed an off centre finger at Foldine and Bear. 

_”You two colluded. Messhing with livesh,”_ she remonstrated. 

_”Is Fraefoc here, Rin?"_ Molguv inquired and Rin smiled before Hanasian spun her about and pressed her to him. 

_"Mmohfff,”_ Rin said at first, voice muffled by Hanasian's chest before settling in to enjoy herself. 

_”Well, I had best let you be about your way,” Legolas said, one brow arching as he observed all of this. ”A word or two of caution, if I may.” 

“Aye?”_ Mecarnil asked as he draped his cloak over her bare shoulders and haphazardly buttoned leather vest. 

_”Aside from her wrists and hips, any valuables found in her possession-” 

“Are not her own?”_ Khule finished, a wry smile on his face. 

_”Indeed...I see this comes as no surprise?” 

“No,” _Hanasian replied, thinking back to that first meeting outside of Tharbad. 

Those wide, deep blue eyes peering so deeply, so startled into his own as she dangled from his grip. Wrapped in rags, soaked to the bone, fevered and clearly in need of warmth and decent food. Wild, fey, untamed...as if she had fallen from the very tree she had suddenly emerged from. Mixed with her fear of the soldiers, a determined glint of steel evident in her theft and again, later, in her return to battle to heal. And now, she was humming that provocative shanty in his ear, warm and steady beside him. In a matter of days, she would be his wife. His wife. The mother to his children. Had he ever of envisaged this? Indeed, with the very woman he had been sent to seek out when she was but a child? 

Legolas quietened, taking in the expression on the man’s face. For all of the revelations of the night, this was the most profound. There was a deep contentment in this man’s eyes, a sense of fulfillment that had been absent before. And, for all of her unschooled, unfettered ways, she loved him fully. She was wild, that was all, and how could she be any different considering her circumstances? The rawness of it all, the heights of joy rubbing shoulders with the bleak realities of life, was so all inextricably mortal and human. Legolas was prepared to admit to himself it was this capacity to live so fully, so completely, that mortals possessed that enchanted him so. 

_”Hanasian, I wish you joy,”_ Legolas said after a moment. 

_”Damn shtraight! Lucky man to have a woman of her word. She said she could steal the shirts from their backs. When we shaid that she was jesting, she took their breechesh too,” _Gimli added, admiration clear in his voice. 

Legolas inclined his head in salutation and steered his inebriated companion away. Hanasian did not need to glance down at his bride to know she was asleep. He could feel her heavy, regular breathing rise and fall against him. Hanasian collected her up, let her nuzzle into his arms and started for the way back to the palace. His Company fell in behind him. Molguv, Foldine and Bear were quietly arguing. Loch was composing sonnets to his future wife. Farbarad had a particularly sentimental expression on his face. 

_”Shirts and breeches! That’s an achievement,” _the ranger quietly observed. 

_”You were ever too permissive with her,”_ Mecarnil returned, voice similarly subdued, breathing new life into an argument that had lain dormant for over thirty years. 

_”Someone needed to consider her something more than a disappointment, a failure. You sound just like her father, Mec.”  “All the same, she is of royal descent!” 

“I know! Think I don’t? That aside, I’ve never seen her so happy and as for the Cap, he’s obviously delighted and why wouldn’t he be? Let her live, Mec. Just let her be. No harm done, is there?” 

“What if someone saw whatever it is she got up to tonight-last night?” 

“Listen Mec - you’re just plain wrong about this. She’s got every right, perhaps more considering what she has survived, to celebrate the joy of her life.” _

Behind the two rangers, something dawned upon Loch. _”What happened to my shister’s shirt?”_ he inquired. 

_”What it was, hope it happens again,”_ Wulgof quipped quietly. 

Rin did not stir again until Hanasian swung her down. She found herself seated on the edge of the bed in their room. He stood close by, arms crossed as he stared down at her. 

_”Well, anything to say for yourself, recruit?”_ he asked. 

_”It was all the dwarf’sh idea,”_ Rin replied hopefully. 

”_That’s it? Nothing more?”_ Hanasian replied and watched her shake her head. _”Then I am left with no choice.” _

She swallowed hard and her eyes widened ever so slightly. 

_”Yes, let the punishment begin,”_ Hanasian replied, and leaned down to where she was perched on the side of the bed. 

~~ 

Hamoor rubbed at his chin, spurring his thoughts on as he took in the scene he observed through the window. There was much to consider...and the surprise was that he had already encountered Aragorn's cousin. She was not in the least what he had expected in a woman around whom a rebellion spiralled. There had been no artifice, none of the usual games he expected of nobility. Just a woman, on the cusp of marriage, filled with life and laughter, Yes, much to consider.


----------



## Elora (Feb 28, 2012)

Hanasian considered his options, several springing to mindand most not likely at all to seem punishment. Instead he lifted her, sat herin a chair, and turned a bucket of water over her head. She sputtered at itschill. Let the punishment begin, he mused.

_"You will need to sleep some I think. Itake it you are ready to marry me, or has the thought of that drive you to tryand out-drink a dwarf, particularly THAT dwarf?"_

Rin was clearly unsteady, disorientated andHanasian’s swift reaction with the now empty bucket he held prevented a greatermishap. Whatever she had ingested, it was not agreeing with her.

She flopped back against the chair. Hanasian easedher up in sitting position, grabbed a cup of water and convinced her to drink.

_"You sleep a while, my dear. You will needrest to be ready to marry me tomorrow."_

Rin blinked a few times finding it difficult tofollow his words. He returned her carefully to the bed where she instinctivelycuddled into a pillow. When she was sound asleep, a matter of moments only, Hanasiantook Rin’s medical bag and supplies to ensure she had no easy path to relievethe consequences of her actions. Her punishment was to suffer through this. Hisown head ached from too much ale and insufficient sleep, yet it was manageableand he had not been drinking whatever it was his bride had been.
So commenced the final day before their wedding, and theritual where the bride and groom do not set eyes on the other until theceremony itself. With a final glance around the room, and the sleeping woman onthe bed, Hanasian set out again with his gear and the Black Company. They relocatedto the large parlour room of the White Tree Inn, this time no ales or liquor tobe sighted. All, save Mecarnil and Farbarad, found a place to sleep whereverthey could in the manner of any accustomed to the realities of militarydeployment. They slept propped up against each other's backs or the walls. Oncethe two handmaidens of the Queen had departed and any last details were set inplace, even those two rangers let themselves succumb to the lure of sleep.


*On this day, by the Sea of Rhun...*

Easterling soldiers wearing the armour and coloursof Gondor were not a common sight here anymore. The clans who swore fealty toKing Elessar were proud and their oaths endured strong. The peace and freedomgranted by the King has been good to them in return. Many sons and daughters hadbeen born into their clans, the fear of the young being taken off to war now amemory and no longer a reality. Those that so chose to take up service didfreely and were eager to serve in Gondor's Legion of Rhun. The troubles of thewarring clans had been subdued when the Company had been there last, and it didnot return. A scattered few drifted east and faded from memory for no troublecame from them. 

All this changed for the Captain of the Guard when the leaders of the clanscame to the gate of the Prefect of Gondor’s residence.

_"Prefect, the leaders of the seven clanswish to meet with you," _the Captain reported

_"What does their request pertain to?"t_he Prefect sighed as he stood and looked out the window. This, he thought,was a hard land to be the King's representative in.

_"It pertains to the far eastern provinceand the two clans that live there. It seems they are having troubles acceptingthe rule of Gondor still."__

I thought that was settled years ago,"__ t_hePrefect said, putting his hand to his forehead. 
The Captain shrugged, _"Itseems not... at least according to these clans."_

The Prefect shook his head, more for his ownbenefit than for anyone else.

_"Very well then, the breakfast is about tobe served, invite them to join us if they wish.
"__
Very good sir."_

The offer was well received. 

The discussion over breakfast went smoothly andthe clan leaders were clear in their concern over a leader in the east of theland. The man was not of the clans of that table, but rather hailed from theSagath. The clan leaders had surprisingly detailed information which they werepleased to share. They told the Prefect of a mid-level commander in the oldarmy who had emigrated east after the downfall and peace. A proud leader whocared much for his men, and would at times not carry out orders when they weredetrimental to his men's survival in the war, he managed not to be killed bySauron’s agents, and returned home marching at the head of his remaining men.

After they had left, the Captain was asked by thePrefect what he thought, and to speak freely.

_"If you remember sir, during the troubleswith Khurg, there was a commander that was instrumental to our winning thebattles that led to his capture. He disappeared soon after. Rumor has it hewent west, joined the King’s mercenaries, the Black. But he had a brother andfellow commander of another unit under Khurg. His brother did not choose a sideand instead disbanded his unit and faded away. Nothing more was heard from him.My guess is that the Sagath leader could be either brother."__

"Yes, quite possible. What was their names? Doyou know?"_

_"Sagath warrior class. I believe theirnames were Khule and Khor."_

The Prefect took his quill to clean parchment,hurried the ink dry by waving it in the warm air and sealed it shut with hismark.

_"Take this to the local constable and havehim try to locate them. See if they have family around here, and see if you canfind any of the men who served under either of them."__

"Very good sir,"_ The captain took the scroll and turned and left, knowingthis could be either very easy or impossible as there was never anything moderateabout this land or its people in his experience.


----------



## Elora (Feb 28, 2012)

The day got off to a slow start, particularly for Rin and Loch. In both instances, the use of miruvor ensured they were recovered and on their feet reasonably quickly. Farbarad convinced Molguv to spare some of his personal supply to ensure the man giving the bride away would be functional and ready on time. Rin was assisted by Legolas, remorseful on Gimli’s behalf. The Queen’s garden was readied and the kitchens buzzed with the preparations for the feast. Grey rangers, knights and healers saw to straightening out their garb so that they could look in and present their best wishes. The men of the Black Company polished, trimmed and cleaned. But, that was not all. Those around the bride and groom found themselves hard pressed to keep their respective charges from sneaking away to find the other throughout the day and especially the night.

For Hanasian and Rin, the eve of the wedding was a restless one. Minds were filled with racing thoughts. Hearts were racing in anticipation. Some of this nervous energy was burnt off when each saw to packing for the time they would spend together after the wedding, just for them. Rin had no idea where that would be. Hanasian was determined to keep that entirely to himself until the final moment. Added to all of this was the stunning revelation of something Aragorn had hinted at in Umbar. Rin’s dowry was revealed by the king to each in turn, and each had stared at him with a poleaxed expression. It was land, a significant tract, that had once belonged to Rin’s ancestors when Cardolan had been a realm proper. 

Located near the elvish haven of Harlond, between the Blue Mountains and coast, it had been abandoned prior to the fall of Amon Sul in III - 1409. It’s proximity to the elvish haven ensured the land did not fall entirely under the sway of the desolation Sauron sent through the realm. Gardens were long gone, and perhaps one building yet remained if the survey of the site ten years prior remained accurate. But, it was well stocked with woods and game, a gentle land that offered a home should Hanasian and Rin chose to make of it one. For Hanasian, it was the means to realise his dreams for their lives together. For Rin, who had last had a home when she was five years old, it was utterly overwhelming. Oblivious to all of these hopes, thoughts, dreams, ideas and plans, the moon serenely sailed full and high over scattered silver clouds that night and the dawn that followed was clear and bright.

Bells tolled joyfully through the city that morning. Hanasian woke, feeling curiously calm despite the momentous day before him. Rin woke to find herself surrounded by a particularly formidable ring of handmaidens who hauled her away to be scrubbed and polished and scented to within an inch of her life. At the inn, there was the usual last minute flurry to ensure all was ready, all were accounted for and all got themselves to the Queen’s garden prior to midday. Loch was dispatched, pulling at his stiffened collar uncomfortably, to the royal apartments to await his sister. The others moved through the garden finding a long carpet of soft petals that led to the graceful spread of garlanded elm boughs.

Hanasian took his position beneath the elm, flanked by Frea and Folca who stood this day as his cousins. Arwen had selected a particularly fair and private location within her garden, which had flourished under her care and burgeoned in the full flush of summer. A brook nearby laughed as it danced over smoothed stones, and the breeze made the leaves shimmer in the light and sighed through the air. By design, few would attend the ceremony. Apart from the Black Company, only the king and queen would be present. The Black Company formed up an honour guard, pairing off along the petal carpet, and Hanasian had nothing left to do but wait for his bride. 

His gaze wandered through the garden, over the grass and brook and plants, up into the endless blue of the sky. Down again, to the gleaming polish of his boots. He tugged absently at his jacket, straightening out creases no one else could see, his hand automatically drifted to the space the hilt of his sword usually occupied. When it closed on thin air, he realised he was fidgeting. A glance sideways to Frea confirmed this had been noticed by his cousins and amused them. Frea squeezed his biceps consolingly. Hanasian took a deep breath, expanding the silvery blue of his jacket, and cleared his throat. Watching further away, Aragorn smiled quietly at his queen. He had walked the Paths of the Dead with the groom, and a great deal more besides, but never had he seen Hanasian looking quite so anxious and filled with expectation and working so hard to seem steady and calm. It conveyed in a way no words could just how much his friend was yearning for his bride. For all of his anxiety, never had Hanasian seemed so contented.

Loch knocked on the door he had been instructed to knock on and heard his sister bid him enter. He felt curiously nervous as well, finally facing the moment when he would set her hand in another’s and with that act, release her to this stage of her life. His sister stood with her back to him, wrestling with a circlet that refused to stay in place. Loch’s thoughts stalled as he set eyes on her.

_”Can you help me with this, Loch? I can’t quite reach,”_ she asked, peering intently at her reflection in the mirror.

Still mute, Loch propelled himself forward and set the circlet in place. It was so delicate, silver leaves winding around scatters of pearls or sapphires that glowed against the smoothness of her hair. It fell simply, a wealth of gold that spilled down to her hips like a molten river. Silk net, worked with silver roses around the edges, floated down from the circlet.

_”The top layer, Loch. Can you lift it up and forward over my face?”

“A moment, just a moment,”_ he finally said, picked up her hand and turned her around to face him.

She wore little adornment. A pearl hung suspended in the hollow of her throat. A belt of sapphires circled her hips. Hanasian's betrothal ring gleamed on her hand. Nor was the gown ornate. It's silk fell like water over her to pool on the floor, an extraordinary play of creamy lustre, pale blue or lavender according the fall of the fabric and the angle of the light. It somehow made her skin glow, her eyes luminous as deep meres found hidden high in mountains. To Loch, she seemed an otherworldly creature. There was no hint of the urchin, the waif or the thief. She looked as regal as her heritage. Then, she smiled and she was the sister he could recognise. Her eyes shimmered, tears unshed as they always were. She had not wept since that terrible day in Dunland, not for joy or sorrow. Loch pressed a gentle kiss on one cheek and then the other. Then, he lowered the veil over her head and led her to the man he knew would love and care for her in a way no other could best.

Wulgof and Videgavia stood at the head of the column. Sharp eyed Videgavia was the first to spot the approach of Loch and his sister, Rin appearing to glide through the garden. This produced a cascade of reactions, as men straightened their stance. As they passed, each man fell in behind until at last, Loch stood with Rin before Hanasian with the Black Company arrayed in silence around them. Loch placed his hand over Rin’s, it had started to quiver as soon as she had sighted Hanasian. He studied his Captain's face and with solemn deliberation, Loch transferred Rin’s hand to Hanasian's. He stepped away with a truly splendid grin in place. The bride and groom turned to face each other, hands clasped. Her face obscured by the veil, he was left with the sound of her voice as she spoke his name and invoked her vows to him.

Rings were exchanged, hand bound ritually and the bond sanctified. Then, at last, Hanasian lifted back the silk net to reveal the face of his wife. His eyes shone clear, untroubled silver. Rin soaked in the sight him, felt her heart thud in her ribs. This man was the pillar that held her sky aloft and her earth securely beneath her feet. He was her light, her love, her husband and all of this she allowed to be revealed in her face. Hanasian lifted his hands to gently cup her upturned face, and bent to press his lips to hers. He closed his arms around her and swept her up, kissing her deeply as he lifted her from the ground and turned about, silk and netting drifting around him with the scent of her hair and skin. She clung to him as fiercely as he did her, drinking in the man that made impossible dreams alive and real and theirs. Suspended in that moment, the world and all its many opportunities and paths unfurled around them.

_"Beloved," _she whispered when he set her down again, his brow still pressed to hers, _"You are my joy."_


----------



## Elora (Mar 2, 2012)

The joy he had never felt before Tharbad had filled Hanasian to no end. Now to see Rosmarin so beautiful, he could hardly breath. As if in a dream that had come true and was reality, Hanasian could barely hold his joy. He forgot all sense of custom and manners, and swept his bride up in joy and kissed her, drifting around and around as he did so. It was a moment that would be forever impressed into his mind, and he clung to her and held her close... they were one! 

Hanasian kissed her again after hearing her words, but he could not say a word, his smile burned into his face. Nothing else mattered! Cheers went up from the others in attendance but all Hanasian heard was Rin's words: _”You are my joy!”_

Joy... this was what it was! Hanasian was filled to overflowing with it! With the grant of land, Hanasian wanted to have the home Rin dreamed of built there, but for now, a small old cabin occupied the bluff overlooking it. That all would have to wait for later days, whenever they may be. Right now it was time to celebrate! 

The reception was held in one of the palace ballrooms, with guests from all over the Kingdom attending. Hanasian didn’t think himself so popular, and credited his lovely wife, the Royal Queen of Cardolan for being the main attraction. But it was people who he had met in the campaigns in the east and south that were there. How the King passes word was beyond Hanasian’s comprehension, but it likely had to do with his foresight and the seeing stone. There was Kozz, who had become the King’s Prefect of Khand. And Darus of Dale, and several of his kin from the north who had rode the Paths of the Dead in the war. With the guests came also the security, which was seen to by Faramir’s House Guard. The Steward and the Lady Eowyn were there with the King & Queen, and a band of musicians who swore they never ever played together before this night had gathered and were playing beautiful music. It was a magical time! Hanasian even looked about the faces to see if an old man was attending. No, Gandalf the wizard was not there, but the air was filled with such joy that Hanasian just had to check. 

With a clap at the end of the band’s number, a tall man with a distinct limp stepped up and rang his wine glass. Hanasian hadn’t seen him there as yet, but if a smile could come over his already smiling face, it would have. Massuil one of the Dunedain Rangers of the war, started to speak.. 

_”I’ve known Hanasian since our first days as Rangers, when we rode under the command of Elendur and Arkaeth before the war. We shared our first sorrows at Raven Falls in Rhuadur, and our early joys at Imladris. We watched over the Shire in the shadows, and were scattered at Sarn Ford by the Nazgul. We heard our Chieftain’s call and rode south under the command of Halbarad. From Dunharrow we walked the Paths of the Dead with our Chieftain and King, and we battled together in the war with memories too many to and many too dark to recall here. I just want to say that I was proud to serve with Hanasian, and knew that with him near, my back was secure. I tried to do the same for him. But I have to say that when word came that he was to marry, I was overjoyed! For I thought he would wile away his days with that quill and parchments while out in this world on his campaigns. Anyway, I’m getting long and seemingly losing my way here, so I will toast to the lady Rosmarin, who has put a gleam in Hanasian’s eyes which never was there before! To your lifetimes of happiness and joy together!”_

The rise of agreements and tinking of glasses and applause erupted, and with his arm around Rin, he watched Massuil limp off the stage. Their eyes met across the room, and Hanasian lifted his glass to him, and Massuil did likewise. None save Rin and any of the company or Rangers who had seen it knew that words were passed with the movement of fingers around the glasses. They would catch up later on. 

The music began again and Hanasian turned to Rin and asked, _”Lady Rosmarin, may I have this dance?”_



Rin smiled and they twirled out onto the floor, her dress floating after her. Hanasian looked only at her for the whole dance, watching her eyes and enjoying the glow about her face. Happiness like this was unthinkable even a short tim ago, but now, it would never leave him. 

Even as the song ended, Hanasian and Rin continued to dance. It wasn’t until Loch got up on stage and rang his glass and said… 

_”I would like to say a few things here.…”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 2, 2012)

The floor was cleared and eyes, many of them very important and highly ranked, settled on him. It was then Loch realised that his words might not seem half as polished as that ranger who spoke before. Loch ran a self conscious hand through his hair and cleared his throat. 

_”I’m the first to say that I am not an educated man. My words will seem simple, but they are honest.” _

Loch paused then, bracing himself. 

_”Things were hard for Rin and me a long time.I won’t put a pretty face on it. It was bad, sometimes real bad. We didn’t have much, apart from each other. Sometimes that was all we had. Somehow, it was enough to get us by. 

“Today I gave the most precious thing I ever had to somebody else. I didn’t do it lightly or because I had to. The thing is, he’s the only man I ever met that seemed worth it. She ain’t never been so happy, so filled with light before. We haven’t had a whole lot to be truly happy about. But, my sister is, because of Hanasian. He’s the best man I know, and he’s married the best person I know. 

“A toast, for Hanasian, who has the most valuable thing I ever done had and will now have to keep her occupied! I got my money on four children, Rin. Don’t let me down. I put a whole month’s pay on it!”_ 

Laughter rippled throughout the crowd. Glasses and tankards were drained and the music began again. Massuil edged towards Hanasian and after a more personable introduction, Rin left the two Rangers catch up, nibbling Hanasian’s ear before she moved off with a twinkle in her eye and a whisper of silk. She edged between the tables and guests, chatting here and there. All the while she was astonished at the people in the ballroom. She had no idea who most of them were. Gimli and Legolas stood across the room, chatting amicably with the king and queen. Faramir stood, clearly enjoying the company of a fair haired woman who must surely be Eowyn. Molguv demanded a dance with his “pet queen”, who then handed her onto Khule, who handed her onto Loch. Rin begged off a fourth dance, pleading the need for refreshment. Hanasian and Massuil were still in deep conversation.

_”It is good to see so many of my kin from the north make this journey, and on such short notice too.”_ Hanasian said to Massuil 

_”It wasn’t all that short. Word at Bree was that you had eyes for a wild beauty, and so we started preparing then. We just didn’t know where we would be going. Then word came from Aragorn in the way he does it, and we set out, much older and less fit than we were on our ride back in the war. I myself was glad to be able to still be able to ride.”_

Hanasian looked down and saw a fine polished cane in his hand, and he was leaning on it rather heavily. Hanasian asked, _”How goes that wounded knee? You walked off the pain after pulling that orc-arrow out of it at Pelennor.” 

”Not so well really. It seems to grow more an inconvenience as the years go by. Sure, it wasn’t poisoned, and it was not much of a wound at the time, but it seems to nag me,”_ Massuil said, he went on, _”You know I would be with you every step of the way if not for this.” _

Hanasian paused and said, _”It isn’t so glamorous to be living on this side, you know. I just never felt I would fit in anywhere after the war, so I stayed and I serve, and do what our Chieftain asks.”_ 

Hanasian gave Massuil a deep stare as if to read him, but the visions were all jumbled and distorted. Hanasian smiled and shook Massuil’s hand. 

_”Brother of the paths, you do not stand alone. We are bound by that which few have served. And there are evermore few of us. Take pride in that which you have served, and may you find peace this day.” _

Rin found herself faced by three men she didn’t know, but Hanasian did. They were polite, personable and curious about how she and Hanasian had met. They explained a little of how they knew Hanasian, and assured Rin that if ever she had need of their assistance it would be forthcoming. Rin had a sense that she was rapidly acquiring family, of a sort. There was her brother, and now there was her husband. There was her distant cousin and of course there was the Company. And now, there was this fellowship of rangers that Hanasian was part of that seemed to close in around her as well. It was a strange, warm sensation that lingered with her after they parted ways. 

_”He’s always had an eye for the beauty of this world, and a taste for challenge. For all the maids of Imladris that looked wistfully in his direction, it’s easy to see why this one finally captured his mind and heart,”_ said one ranger and his fellows agreed. 

_”Come then, let us go congratulate him. I suspect we may need some haste, given the task set before them by the bride’s brother.” 

“Task? That would not be how I would describe it,” _replied one of his fellows and Massuil was joined by three Grey rangers intent on congratulating the groom on his nuptials. As other Dunedain closed in, Hanasian's quiet discussion with Massuil concluded. They were all smiles as they gathered, talking and listening to the tales each had to say of themselves since their parting of ways. 

To Rin’s great shock, Voromir glided towards her. Or, she thought, slithered. The man bowed and mouthed empty words of courtesy. At the sight of this, several guests felt themselves tense. Mecarnil, Aragorn, Faramir and Imrahil all watched avidly. Rin was holding a glass, and she had that look she acquired when she was contemplating how to bring somebody down a peg or five. It was clear, as they watched her study the contents of her glass and then Voromir, she was considering something generally frowned upon in courtly circles. Aragorn caught her eye and raised a cautionary brow. She sighed, smiled blandly at Voromir and then threw back the contents of her glass when he moved away. 

_”There, you’ll make a diplomat out of her yet,”_ Imrahil observed dryly. 

Eventually Hanasian left the other Dunedain to talk among themselves about this and that in the north. Hanasian slipped up by his lovely bride. He whispered in her ear, a lazy smile flickering over his face and colour rising to her cheeks as she laughed. From his smile, and her response, there were no prizes for guessing what Hanasian was suggesting. They swayed together, lost in the wonder of the other. The merriment drew on, the sun sank and the king and queen withdrew. This, then, marked a change in tempo. With the withdrawal of the king and queen, the nobles politely withdrew and those that remained would do so until the bride and groom departed. 

_”I say Ithilien,”_ Wulgof insisted, tossing back some ale. 

_”And I say they’ll make for Tolfalas,”_ Anwar insisted. 

_”I say it’s none of our business where they go and what they get up to,”_ Mecarnil insisted for propriety's sake and was ignored as speculation moved on to how long it would take for the news that the Company healer was with child to arrive. 

Below, on the sixth tier, Cullith straightened and peered upwards at the palace. His niece was married, to a man she had chosen, a man that had proven himself to be of fine measure. He looked down at the figure sprawled unmoving at his feet. The last assassin, he hoped. His wedding gift would be that she would have the freedom to chose her husband. Cullith shucked off his spattered shirt and dropped it by the assassin’s body. He started rifling through the assassin’s meagre possessions in the lean to, looking for a fresh shirt that he ducked into. 

So weary of this deadly ambition, Cullith washed a hand over his face. His beard had grown ragged and unkempt, such little time to see to it with the madness of Silver Fox unleashed. Then he sat and waited for the assassin’s employer to convey the good news that it was all now pointless. His niece was married, the horse had bolted, and to hell with their offensive, foolish concepts of protecting the integrity of Cardolan’s bloodline. Cullith smiled at the irony of the day. It had been precisely this issue that had shattered Arnor so long ago when the youngest of Earendur’s three sons insisted on a bride who was not of pure Dunedain stock. Now, the scion of the second son had chosen again, according to her heart and mind and only to that. A fitting answer to the blind pride of her ancestor, and her father. 

The sound of boots outside the ill fitted door brought Cullith to his feet, his ironic smile of victory still on his face as a man pushed into the small space. 

_”Greetings to you, country man, on this joyous day. I hope that you will spread the glad tidings far and wide, for Erían has wed.” 

“Who?” 

“A man of her choosing.”_

Cullith watched the man’s face twist into a silent snarl and then he was away. Rin’s uncle glanced at the corpse. 

_”Politics. Ever a nasty business,”_ he said and departed himself, for it would not do to be caught within the walls of this city just yet.


----------



## Elora (Mar 4, 2012)

The thoughts of the dead assassin’s employer silently raged as he made his way to his home. Erían had turned away from them, turned away from her people, betrayed them all and in doing so proven their deepest fears that she was not fit to rule despite her royal lineage and the sanctity of her Numenorean blood. It was time to find another, just as Silver Fox had suggested...and perhaps there was the answer too. There would be much to discuss this night, for it was no easy task to unmake a queen and create a king. 

And yet, perhaps all they needed to do was wait. If she were unfit to rule, she remained of pure lineage. Perhaps, if they were clever enough, they could secure a suitable heir. The throne could skip a generation. It would be a difficult feat, for the heir could not possibly be sired by her husband. It had been Earendur’s youngest son’s deathly fascination with a woman of unsuitable heritage that had fractured Arnor and given rise to the disaster of Angband. No, they’d not repeat that error after so much blood was spent in preserving the lineage through all that followed. A difficult feat, and one that may require noisome deeds to achieve, but if it produced a suitable heir for Cardolan...and what mercy could one turned traitor against her realm and people and history expect? Much to discuss this night indeed.

It was Anras who came over to a few of the Company men, Khule, Wulgof, Molguv, and Videgavia and whispered to them the planned honeymoon. Most had no idea where it was, but the those from Gondor did, and smiled. It would remain a secret from all the rest of the Company, particularly Mecarnil, Farbarad, and Loch. Lord Faramir had made personal arrangements for the couple, and his ferry awaited them on the Anduin. But even those of Gondor did not know the whole of it, only a general idea. 

The evening grew late. Hanasian retrieved a suitably personal favour from his wife and let it fly toward the single men gathered. The rush of hands seemed to miss it, and before it hit the floor and was forever sullied, a hand intercepted it. A young Gondorian Knight of the house of Imrahil lifted it up, and his eyes immediately set toward Nimawyn, a fair young maiden in the service of Lady Eowyn. When it came time for Rosmarin to toss her flowers, it was Nimawyn who easily out-leapt the other ladies in waiting to take it. Surely there was something in the air between these two! 

Hanasian was all smiles as they walked away down toward the landing where the Queen's own coach awaited them. With the proud horses, they would be taken to the ferry in all ceremony and circumstance. There they would board the Steward’s ferry, and on the other side be met by the Lady Eowyn’s personal coach. Then it was south journey south for their time alone, no distractions. They would spend a few weeks in the privacy of Henneth Annun, behind the falls of the Windows of the West. 

It didn’t take Hanasian long after they left the White City to make good on his promise to his wife in the ballroom. It fell to a red-faced driver to interrupt them to let them know they were at the river. Rin emerged, straightening her dress, but her hair remained entangled. Hanasian was all smiles behind her again, and trying to straighten his own attire. They behaved themselves on the ferry, and shortly after boarding the coach and setting out, they fell asleep in each other’s arms. 

It seemed quite awhile before they arrived near Henneth Annun. They would have to walk a ways and Rin didn’t want to ruin her dress. Hanasian offered a cunning alternative that caused Rin to blush. She decided to leave the gown on, just in case. Hanasian followed her along the trail, smiling in the night. They managed the narrow track well, and though a slip here and a pause there slowed them, they soon came to where they would pass under the falls. They worked their way in, and Hanasian was quite enamoured with the effect produced by the tiny droplets of spray from the falls upon his bride. But looking at the old cave, the Steward and the Lady left nothing untouched. A beautiful setting was prepared for them overlooking the Window of the West, and they were here alone. They would enjoy each other’s company so much over the coming weeks. 

Back at Minas Tirith, the company was given leave for a month. But even though they were on leave, it was asked they all check in at morning call, and they had a place in the city set aside for them in the soldier’s ward. 

Their pay was distributed, and Videgavia hoped they would stay out of trouble for the most part while on his watch. Farbarad and Mecarnil finally had a moment to try and relax, though it seemed much still lingered on their minds. They headed off together. Khule, Loch, Morcal, Wulgof, and Molguv all headed back to the Silver Bark. The rest scattered about alone, or in pairs to find their own place to relax and unwind. 

Hamoor observed the men arrive at the Silver Bark, and whispered to the young serving wench twins Brenae and Dawnae that they should continue seducing the young kid. Oganyan would take care of Morcal, and he would later sit down with the Easterling, Southron, and Dunlending for a chat.


----------



## Elora (Mar 5, 2012)

Reminiscent of days long before, Mecarnil and Farbarad found themselves in each other’s company, the day after the wedding. The event had prompted a certain nostalgia as it was, particularly sharp for them when they realized Verawyn’s daughter had chosen her mother’s wedding gown and circlet for the occasion. It was a sweet discovery, a mélange of old bitterness woven through it. It was only natural, then, that the two men would to talk of the service they shared to Cardolan. They did so over a pot of tea, mid morning, overlooking the bustle of Minas Tirith’s main markets. 

_”Any regrets?”_ Farbarad asked Mecarnil on a whim when conversation had fallen to a lull.

_”Plenty,”_ Mecarnil chuckled wryly, expelled a smoke ring and continued, _”Only they’re never what I thought they would be at the time.

“I regretted taking up Cardolan’s service when I discovered what was going on. Tried to make amends by serving in the war and regretted that too before it was all done. Returned to service with Cardolan again and regretted where that ended for years. Wouldn’t do it differently, though. Only thing I haven’t regretted is the Black. Hanasian’s a good man. Yet, if I had walked away from Cardolan a second time, who knows if she would have made it as far as to marry him.”

“Actually, who knows if she would have even left Imladris. That first three months were unbearable. I don’t think I slept more than a moment, fearing one of his fool advisers would take it upon himself to dash in her head and demand a male heir,”_ Farbarad added as he took a mouthful of tea.

_”Remember, Mec?”

“Mmmm, happy times.”

“I regret that you didn’t let me snap Berith’s neck.”

“I don’t. For all his flaws, and he had a few, he was at the least her father. If you thought him cold and cruel, then imagine her fate in the hands of one of his advisors. A pack of wolves one and all. I know for a fact that they suggested an ‘accident’ befall her and he baulked.”

“Only because he wasn’t sure how Elrond’s sons would respond. Not for any true sense of honour, not because he felt his infant daughter needed his protection, deserved it.”

“Still, by my reckoning, those last months were the worst by far. Remember?”_ Mecarnil asked and drew deeply on his pipe as an old, bone deep anger and sorrow turned over.

_”I remember it took him three months to deign to see his daughter, and he did so purely by accident. Verawyn happened to be holding her when he arrived. He came only because she kept refusing his letters, his missives and me. He came because she forced him to, in order to tell her his decision. I watched Verawyn fall to her knees with Rin in her arms and beg him to relent.”

”Rin screamed for hours that day. There were two things that stopped me from killing her father that day. You and bird I started carving in a bid to make her stop. Rin’s wailing followed me for years. There’s a regret for you. The other one that haunted me was the day we set out. Remember Verawyn’s face, Mec?”_ Farbarad asked quietly.

_”She knew. She knew what it was her husband was dragging them to. She knew she would ride to her death. I thought I would run that day, but when I saw her I realised that if she could face it, then I had to.”

“Such a gentle woman,”_ Farbarad said softly, a shake of his head.

There was a long quiet then.

_”For all of those regrets though, I’d be hard placed now to decide which one I would give up. As you said, Farbarad, would any of us be here without all of them? Would we have found her again? Would Hanasian be happily married and would the Black Company have an accomplished, if light fingered, healer?”

“The answer is no, for if there was any regret I would surrender it is the regret that I did not snatch her away as I thought of doing in those first few months. Only the anguish it would cause Verawyn stopped me.”

“Really? You were going to steal the royal heir of Cardolan?”

“Damn straight, Mec, and if I had of raised her as my own, she’d not be keeping company with the likes of the Black Company of Arnor,”_ Farbarad laughed.

_”That bird carving,”_ Mecarnil started.

_”Soon as I handed it to her, straight into her mouth for it’s first chewing...well gumming at that time.”

“That was the bird you gave to her in Harad?”

“Mmmmm....didn’t realise I still had it with me. I tried to get rid of it over the years, but couldn’t. That bird stopped me from taking Berith’s life, and those little tooth marks on it stopped me from ending mine over the years. I went to Pelargir to seek redemption. Never knew it would bring me to her again. Never knew.”

“Would you have come if you had known, Farbarad?”

“I honestly do not know, Mec.”_

It was as good an answer as any and the rangers sat in silence, nursing their pipes and tea.


----------



## Elora (Mar 14, 2012)

*Far to the East, about the time of the Harad insurrection.*

The waves of the eastern sea broke gently on the shore. Commander Khor stood there with his young second Khirue, watching and waiting. The lack of words allowed only the sound of the surf breaking on the pebbles on the beach until Khirue said, _”Do you think they will return again?”

“Yes, they will return. Though I deem them a long-forgotten remnant of mighty kings of old, they are still powerful. Though their numbers were few, their dress and demeanour spoke much. Yes, they will return.”_ Khor answered then added, _”And this morning’s light may not have brought them as they promised, they come now on contrary seas.”_

Khirue shielded his eyes from the sun. The mastheads could barely be seen against the horizon, but time would bring them into sight. It was the afternoon before the first ship anchored off the coast and two others could be seen coming. The young commander was excited but Khor was grim. Knowing what he was about to do could spell the end of Rhun as he knew it, Khor was willing to gamble on the future. Men like Khirue and the young warrior caste would see it through. Khor only hoped that the wisdom of years could hold them in check long enough. And that word doesn’t get to the west too soon.

They watched as the launch came ashore with several men. Language and communication had been difficult the first time but was less problematic this time. It seemed they had a common understanding and the seafarers had some ability to learn and understand the language of the east-shore Easterling clans. Their language was a bit harsh in sound but at times melodic, much like the dwarves of the northwest. Khor used a mix of Westron, Rhunic, and the old speech of their ancestors to get across what he wished to say. He had hoped that they would have better understanding, but both the Easterlings and the seafarers were careful to clarify all that was said. It was only after a day of talks that the visitors spoke in language fully understandable to the Easterlings. A tall leader named Dahk had come late on another ship. 

With him was another hooded, robed man who said nothing and did not leave Dhak’s side. Dhak spoke of things Khor had little knowledge of, like the Sea Kings and the offworlders, and the devastation of the lands by shaking and rising seas. Dhak spoke of his history, tales of how his people had been all but wiped out and the unnumbered years it took for them to recover. Through the years, small bands on ships of ill repair, great and small, seemed to find their way to the coast of a remnant of what was once known as the dark lands. They felt they were kin from afar, and so they grew in number and strength. Through this all, the hooded man seemed to be in a trance that Khor found unsettling. Somehow, Dhak perceived his unspoken questions.

_”You have wondered why we come only now, when our first ship landed several moons ago.”

“Yes I have,”_ Khor answered.

_”We had been here long ago, when the Maia known as Sauron was again strong. But his eye was ever searching west, and we could not permit him to see us. It was his words that caused the destruction of our fore-bearers. Though we were strong enough to cause him grief in his east, we pondered approaching the western kingdom in alliance. But our emissary ship, after a long voyage in contrary seas, was attacked and lost as it approached north. We understand now that they were also kindred of old, but they served Sauron.

“We not so strong or prideful as to challenge Sauron on our own. We decided to stay away over the eastern sea and let these lands follow their course. Now, he has been vanquished by the West, yes?”_

Khor answered, _” He has. Rhun allied with him and so we too were vanquished.”_

Dahk went on, _” And you think we will help you in freeing your lands from the benevolent rule of the western king?”

“Very little escapes you I see. Yes, this is the hope of some of our clan,.”_ Khor replied, eyes on the hooded man at Dhak’s side.

_”And the other clans?”_

Khor's reply was immediate, _” They serve the King of Gondor in exchange for relative freedom to live life in peace.”_

Dhak suggested in wisdom.

_”You should settle for this. The war has decimated your strength. You need peace to regain strength. Too soon would you challenge this king who led victory over the dark one. It will go ill for you should you challenge him now. Enjoy this peace and use it well. For a time will come when the king will pass his kingdom to his heir, for good or ill. No matter which, heirs are never the men their fathers were."_

Talks were careful and slow. Ultimately they agreed to send a small force of several hundred ashore to work on winning the other clan chiefs to their side. No army would immediately march west and return Rhun to complete independence now. However Rhun would recover over time, renew their mighty warrior caste and extend their roots for support. Khor already had the eastern clan in hand. word of this was already bringing many of the old warrior caste who ill liked being allied to foes of old. The trouble Khor saw was if word was getting to these disaffected men, it would be reaching other ears as well. 

It would be disasterous should Gondor move against them before they were ready. Indeed, since the Fourth Age, the army of the Reunited Realm had been proven fearsomely effective against rebel insurrections. It would take many years before Rhun could muster the strength again, and it appeared there would be little help from the seafarers. Yet, even if Gondor received word this very day, they would be hard pressed to muster a force strong enough and move them this far east. Particularly given the rebellion sputtering violently in the south of Harad.

The day ended with the seafarers leaving a dozen men ashore to make camp and to interact with the Easterlings, a core of men to function as liaison between the two peoples on shore. Likewise, several Easterling volunteers set out to the ships. Khor hoped the new-come men’s curiosity would be to Rhun’s benefit. Despite this, Khor’s fear of what could come of this alliance persisted. He had cast his lot and will see it through. It did not make for a sound night of sleep.

Aboard ship, Dhak did not sleep too well either. His shadow had recovered his capacity for speech and set out several arguments in disagreement with Dhak. Indeed, Dhak’s shadow could perceive certain advantages they could bring to the table.

-------------------------------------------

*Henneth Annun*

A whole month with the love of his life! Three days in, Hanasian remained in a state joyful disbelief. Walking was not an easy thing, and there was no real need to have to. There was food aplenty, and the constant sound of the falls became in itself a soothing sound that permeated them. It faded slightly on the sunny days only to swell during the rain that passed in fits over Ithilien to soothe summer’s waxing lambent heat. There was nothing to part them in this time and so nothing did. They did not, indeed could not, venture very far. They made it as far as the pool at the frothy feet of the falls, and basked on sun warmed rocks in the haze of the afternoon. Or they would explore the various passages and places of Henneth Annun. Usually, though, they found other things to occupy their time with. For the first time, Hanasian could forget all he had known. 

_”My dearest wife, all joy in life is mine, for to have your love and to be able to hold you and kiss you and … well, it would be our life together. Do we give it all up and go west as the elves say? We have been blessed. Right now that is what I want to do. But I fear I will miss it all. My father had this failing.”_

Hanasian looked at Rin in her soft sheer silken wrap as they lounged on the bed. There was a faint smile playing over her lips as she peered up at the clouds through her lashes. Her expression was all mystery. It took Hanasian some time to get to the bottom of Rin’s response to his question. At first, admittedly, he was distracted. When they caught their breath again, he could see her smile flickering once more. Elusive, secret, it intrigued him. Ultimately, she kept him dangling until that very night. They had chosen to venture out under the stars to perch high above the falls and take in the glory of the night. Around them Ithilien was in the verdant grip of summer. The season was laden in the air, swelling and swirling around them as they nibbled on what food had appealed to bring with them. The moon had started to wane, yet the light was sufficient still to catch in the pale silk of Rin’s hair and panes of Hanasian’s face. 

They sat there, contentedly discussing their future. West, they agreed wholeheartedly, each eager to shape a life and a home with the other. The question, however, was when. Rin revealed her secret. It was voices, heard each morning before she woke now. Young voices mingled with Hanasian’s, laughing as they sang a rhyme with the ever present sigh of the distant sea underneath it all. It was all she knew of, all she Dreamt. Just voices, the very breath of hope and joy that seemed to suffuse her, scour through her mind and veins with the morning light and the sensation of Hanasian beside her. 

_”Very well,”_ Hanasian murmured into her hair as they studied the night sky. _”We shall go west.” 

“We will know when, my love,”_ Rin assured him. 

That night, it was warm enough to sleep under the stars and they did so, feeling as though they floated on the very cusp of the world. Wrapped in each other and their beckoning future, they were untroubled by the world that slumbered around them.


----------



## Elora (Mar 14, 2012)

*In Minas Tirith.*

The Company seemed to relax and unwind as the first week drifted by. That is all but Farbarad and Mecarnil. The two rangers stood shoulder to shoulder in a cell. Both men studied the body of a man that was sprawled on the floor in silence. He’s been brought in with the turn over of the city guard, and they’d not reached him before someone else clearly had. Cullith had put up a fight. Mecarnil turned to the guard that had discovered the prisoner’s fate. 

_”Did he say nothing else?”_ the ranger asked heavily and the guard shook his head. 

_”Nothing that made sense,”_ guard replied. 

_”Let us be the judge of that, if you will,”_ Mecarnil replied. 

_”Two words, then. Stop and wrong, that was what he said.” 

“And you saw nothing, I suppose,”_ Farbarad said without turning around. 

_”Nothing like this has ever happened before. I saw nothing, and neither did Mithgorn.”_ 

Farbarad washed his hand over his face and blocked the ghastly bloody smile that yawned across Cullith’s throat from his sight. 

_”It don’t make sense,” _the guard murmured, more to himself. 

_”What doesn’t?”_ Mecarnil asked sharply. 

_”He turned himself in, you know. Wild claims about that spate of assassin killings in the city of late and all them rebel supports what turned up dead over the past week. Raul brought him in, said he was desperate to get locked up. Why would he be so desperate to come to the place he would die? Man cunning enough to kill all those men? Don’t make sense.” _

Farbarad shook his head and walked just behind Mecarnil as the pair made their way back out of the city jail’s narrow corridors. 

_”We’ll never know what he needed to tell us so badly he was willing to risk arrest and execution for,”_ Mecarnil said. 

Farbarad studied the stones of the street he walked in the night, turning over what he knew of Verawyn’s younger brother. Cullith had ever walked the edges. Whatever seemed bad enough, wrong enough to stop to him must truly be a horror. But what? They’d been looking for the rebels that were surely in the city for over a week now to no avail. What had Cullith uncovered that they had not? 

In the second week, Videgavia was summoned to the palace by Aragorn. 

With the service of tea the King asked him, _"I understand you have been named Company Lieutenant?"

"Yes, it seems so."_

The King nodded and said, _"You have served admirably in all your days. Do you get on well with Khule the Easterling?"_

Videgavia hesitated before answering, _"Sire, you must know of my loathing of the Easterlings from the past. I am a man of Dale. Yet Khule and I have reached an understanding despite the tumult of our people’s history. Our last mission east has tempered me somewhat in this regard."_

The King again nodded and after a few sips of his tea and a thoughtful look into his cup, he inquired _"What is your assessment of Khule's ability to lead?"_

Videgavia swallowed his tea in a great lump, wondering what this was leading to.

_"I think he is a good soldier, and will step up if needed.... Sire, may I speak freely?"

"I expect it Videgavia," _the King answered.

Videgavia asked,_ "Sire, these questions seem best posed to our Captain."_

Aragorn considered his tea a moment before he replied.

_"Leadership is a hard thing. My days as Chieftain saw me depending on my second and good friend Halbarad to lead the Rangers in my absence. So too does Hanasian look to you. Hanasian may not return to the Company at all. Therefore you would be Captain. While he is not here, my questions fall to you."

"Yes, sire. Khule is very capable and would likely do well in need."_

Aragorn drained his tea, unsurprised by Videgavia’s report.

_"I'll need you to pick three of the Company for a special mission led by Khule. They won't be returning any time soon, so you best spend the next couple weeks seeing who would wish to join, and seeing who will be accepted. Consider the strengths of the men you would choose and how they complement each other. You have until tonight to consider your preferences on that basis."_

Videgavia bowed and departed, mind crowded with the many challenges his tea with the king had set before him. The first was to find Khule, and then hope he was sober enough to see the king.


----------



## Elora (Mar 16, 2012)

*The Silver Bark*

_"That was you?” _Frea exclaimed, astonished as Loch nodded. 

_”Yup! Right up the northern escarpment,”_ Loch replied smugly, _”The way down wasn’t so easy though,”_ he added. 

Loch mimed windmilling arms and a sudden drop, face first, into the ground. There was laughter around the table. 

_”No surprise you weren’t the graceful one,”_ Wulgof said, wiping at his eyes. 

_”Not me. That was Rin. Meduseld’s guards had cut the rope,”_ Loch corrected and the laughter doubled. 

The image of the Company healer falling face first into the ground particularly amused Wulgof. She was always so in control of herself ordinarily. Always so...together. Aside from that morning a little over a week ago, but she had been clearly intoxicated then. Loch launched into the rest of tale. 

_”There’s what, fifty marks now Folca?”_ Frea inquired of his twin brother. 

_”Fifty seven marks on your heads,”_ Folca supplied and Loch seemed particularly impressed with that. So too did Molguv, the closest rival to the title of professional thief in their number. 

_”What did you do with the cheese?”_ Molguv asked, well aware of the reports of the cordon Eomer had drawn in on Edoras in the wake of the humiliating theft. 

_”She ate it, of course,”_ Loch replied, grinning as men rolled their eyes. 

Videgavia had, naturally, missed none of this. For all of his innocuous ways, the scout had proven himself capable in more ways than one. Hanasian had spotted immediately that there was more to the young man than appeared on his slightly scruffy equable surface. Videgavia agreed with his captain wholeheartedly. Khule was situated across the table from Loch, dozing fitfully.

_”Here’s trouble,”_ Foldine rumbled good naturedly as Videgavia stepped forward and into sight of those gathered at the table. 

_”He awake?”_ Videgavia inquired. 

Morcal obliged with a rousing slap on Khule’s back, between the Easterling’s shoulder blades. Khule started up in his chair, focus already evident in his almost black eyes. They glittered dangerously, for all of their lingering bleariness. 

_”Not good enough,”_ Videgavia declared and Molguv’s face split into a blindingly white grin. 

The Haradian emptied a bucket of water over Khule’s head and then wisely stepped back. Khule was a veteran, a proven capable commander, and an accomplished assassin. By this time Khule was on his feet, murderous expression fixed on his normally cool features. 

_”Come on then, we have business Easterling,”_ Videgavia grated and, to Khule’s credit, the Easterling’s attention swivelled to the lieutenant. 

The man had discipline that most officers would give their eye teeth for. Discipline and cunning. Who else to put with the man, though. None of the Rohirrim. They’d stick out like sore thumbs if Videgavia guessed the purpose of Khule’s mission aright. Maybe the brothers from Anfalas. Maybe Loch and Wulgof. Maybe Anwar. Perhaps himself, but what if Hanasian didn’t come back? Videgavia knew, were he in Hanasian’s shoes, he’d not return to a life of service. Too many left their wives and children to a life of hardship and loneliness in the name of duty. Videgavia pondered such things in silence as he escorted Khule to his appointment.


----------



## Elora (Mar 19, 2012)

Khule and Videgavia met the King in a low hall of the city, not in the palace proper. Looking much more like the Ranger Strider than the King of the United Realm of Numenor in Exile, he nevertheless carried himself with authority. He eyed Khule who stood wearily, but professionally beside Videgavia, and wasted no time.

_”You are Khule the Easterling, of Rhun?”

“Yes m’lord.”

“And you joined the Company when?”_ the King asked.

Khule shifted his weight ever so slightly as he swallowed, finally saying, _”When the Company was last in Rhun, after the defeat of Warlord Khurg.”

“I see_…” the King replied. He walked a few paces and turned again toward the two, asking, _”Commander Khule, do you have family in the east?”_

Again, Khule shifted, hesitating, ”_M’lord, I have no ties to the east. All that was became forgotten when I was accepted into the Company-”

“Yes, I know of Hanasian’s requirements of his Company,”_ the King cut him off. _”But my question stands. I would prefer you to answer me truthfully.”_

Khule took a deep breath, knowing the King Elessar could likely read his thoughts anyway.

_”Yes, yes I do. I have a half-brother whom I did not meet until just before the war.”_

The King did not reply, just stared into Khule’s eyes as he continued, _”My father & mother no longer live, and the mother of my half-brother had another son, which makes him my brother in some sort of way I guess_.”

The King nodded, _”Yes, and you don’t have any ties with any of them. Relax Khule. Videgavia will tell you what you will need to do.”_

Videgavia was a bit dismayed at that. He wasn’t sure what Khule would be doing, but he did know what was needed. He turned to Khule, _”You, along with two others will be on special assignment for the King. I’m going to say to take three others, but two at the minimum.”_

Khule looked around, and the King took up where Videgavia left off.

_”You and your men will travel east to Rhun, and there will meet the Prefect. Afterward you will likely journey to the far reaches to the east. You may be asking yourself why, and why you. Well, you know the lands and the language. You also may have some local contacts to assist as well. Videgavia has some thoughts on who should go with you.”_

Videgavia nodded more to himself than for anyone else’s benefit, finalising his selection even as Aragorn spoke. 

_”I have assigned to you Wulgof, Berlas, and Lochared.”_

Khule was about to say something but Videgavia held his hand up to prevent interruption. As Videgavia’s expression was was all business Khule wisely elected to keep his silence.

_”I send these three with you because Wulgof won’t stand out, Berlas is a master of not being seen, and Loch is sneaky. All these traits will come in handy I believe. Now, what is it you will be doing…”_

The King stepped in at this juncture.

_”I need some good reconnaissance. Normally I can perceive enough with my mind and stoneto know what is developing in distant places. But since returning from Harad, I seem to only see and sense vagueness far to the east. There seems to be something there, but whatever it is seems to be able to shroud itself. My prefect seems uneasy, and with him the clan chiefs of western Rhun seem uneasy. There is little else I can grasp. Therein lies the problem. So you will needs be my eyes and ears. I must know what is happening on the ground. You will likely have to go east, and you will avoid trouble. You will gather information, and then when you have a good idea what is going on, you will make for the Prefect’s compound, or if need be, back here to Minas Tirith.”_

Aragorn seemed perturbed for a moment, but returned to his stoic self. He said to Videgavia, _”Make sure they are ready by morning, for their escort will leave after breakfast.”_

He handed Videgavia a parchment and turned to go, saying, _”Thank you both for your service. You may return to your Company.”_

Videgavia and Khule saluted the King as he left. He seemed to disappear down the dark hall, gone out of sight even though Khule and Videgavia were right behind him. 

Videgavia told Khule, ”_You have your orders. Grab Loch, Wulgof, and Berlas and spend the rest of this day getting provision together. You will be a light mobile force, so you will have to pack what you can and scavenge what you need as you go. You will be well received by the Prefect when you get there. He will see you have what you need should you arrive without it.”_

Khule was silent and his face was grim. He had to be a commander again. He took a deep breath and let it escape through his lips in a hissing sound. 

”Fine…fine. Do I have to take the kid? I mean…. Anras or one of the brothers from Anfalas…”

“It’s been decided. Loch will do alright. And you may have a need for his unique abilities. Don’t make the same mistake you made on the way to Bree. Neither he nor his sister are to be underestimated.”

Nothing more was said. When they arrived where most of the Company was, Videgavia soon had their attention.

_“Listen up. Wulgof, get provisions for the road. Loch and Berlas, you get yourselves ready to go. You will be accompanying Khule tomorrow morning on special assignment. Anything you want to leave behind have ready for the Company to pack when we move out. Foldine, you are temporary Standardbearer for the company. Wulgof, you’re Khule’s second. Daius, Donius, you go and screen any wouldbe adventurers who want to join us. They will be gathering at the Mean Mead. If you deem any worthy, have them go to the Silver Bark tomorrow night where the rest of us will look them over. Now, this day is still here, so, let’s get ready.”_

There was grumbling and questions, but they knew Videgavia was serious. The man rarely jested and Khule’s expression left them in no doubt. Something was up, and so preparations were made.

The next morning came and the whole Company was ready to move out. They marched in formation to the docks where Khule, Berlas, Wulgof, and Loch boarded a small river barge. They were loaded down with packs and had satchels of provision with them as well. Berlas would lead them off on the east side of the river to where horses had been prepared for them. The parting was somber and professional, though Loch seemed to be his usual affable self. His manner was more befitting a camp-out with a couple friends at first. When the barge shoved off he sobered, aware that for the first time ever he had no idea when he would see his sister again. Slowly the small barge faded into the morning mist that hung over the river.

No sooner had they turned to march back to the city in formation did Mecarnil get Videgavia’s ear about what had transpired the night before.


----------



## Elora (Mar 19, 2012)

_”He’s dead,” _Videgavia repeated and the two rangers nodded.

_”And this is a bad thing?”_ Videgavia guessed from the expressions on their faces.

Mecarnil seemed taken aback by the question, but Farbarad shrugged his shoulders.

_”Perhaps...we’re not sure,”_ Farbarad replied and Mecarnil turned a startled expression on his fellow ranger.

_”Cullith was our only line, our only connection on what Malagorn was up to and now he’s dead. Yes. It is a bad thing. Even if we ignore the fact that yet again, she’s lost another member of her immediate family prematurely, this is a bad thing.”

“Who’s Malagorn?”_ Videgavia asked, trying to follow along.

_”Silver Fox,”_ Farbarad replied distractedly, addressing most of his attention on Mecarnil.

_”We don’t know exactly, Mec. Cullith was not what you’d call reliable... or predictable. He’s-”

“Dead,”_ Mecarnil said emphatically.

_”Dubious...and his methods are even more questionable. There’s been a string of assassin’s taken out in the city, and you heard what that guard said as well as I. Cullith claimed responsibility for that, and whatever else blood he took upon his hands beyond the city gates,”_ Farbarad said.

_”So...we’ve a few less assassins and rebels, and an unreliable man of questionable values is no longer a risk,”_ Videgavia summed up, ignoring the fact he was still none the wiser on who Silver Fox/Malagorn was.

Mecarnil nodded and Farbarad frowned.

_”So, I suppose, it is worth bringing them back early?”_ Videgavia asked, hopeful that they might agree and the Captain would be back sooner than later for entirely selfish reasons.

_”No,”_ Mecarnil and Farbarad chorused.

_”Better by far she’s out of this for now. It’s a rotten business however you look at it,” _Mecarnil said.

_”So, what has this got to do with the Black Company exactly?”_ Videgavia asked.

_”Well... nothing...yet,” _Mecarnil added as Farbarad cleared his throat.

_”We’re not sure, Vid. We don’t know what we don’t know. I think we should spend some time fixing that, while we have it up our sleeves. I just don’t think it’s wise to presume all is well as ends well,”_ Farbarad persisted.

_”If you can spare us, Vid,”_ Mecarnil threw in.

Videgavia grunted at that and nodded, _”Sure. Truth be told I’ll sleep straighter knowing there isn’t some great ambush waiting for them on their return.”_

Videgavia eyed Mecarnil closely as the ranger seemed suddenly uncomfortable, _”What?”

“Well there is an ambush, but it’s for her own good. For everyone’s. She has to sign those succession documents before she leaves the city. If I have to ambush her with them, I will. I make no apologies for it.”

“Except that one,” _Farbarad said with a grin at the apologetic yet defiant tone of Mecarnil’s voice.

_”Good luck,”_ Videgavia said earnestly, unable to stop himself from grinning either, _”From what I heard, a liberal application of dwarven spirits may render her more...agreeable,” _he helpfully suggested.

Mecarnil muttered something under his breath, Farbarad grinned widely at the man from Dale and the two were off to see what they could unearth. Videgavia’s smile lingered a moment and then faded slowly.

_”It just isn’t fair,”_ he said to himself, considering the fact that Rin had again lost a member of her family before she even managed to be introduced. Just as well she had them, he supposed.


_”What’s your story then?”_ Donius said, sick and tires of adventurer tales.

_”Want to serve, do something useful, travel. The usual,”_ the fellow replied and then launched into a tale of how dull his existance was and how valuable he would prove to the Black Company. Daius waved a hand to bring the song and dance show to an end.

_”Fine, whatever. Silver Bark tomorrow night,”_ he intoned and then fixed his attention on the next would be member of the Black Company.

This one was a woman, wearing an outfit similiar to the one Rin had sported not so long ago. She had Daius’ attention and vote. Donius was inclined to agree with his brother, only he had a little more concern for avoiding the inevitable ribbing he would get if she proved to be nothing more than wonderful to look at.

_”Skills?”_ Donius asked.

_”Yes... yes, do tell us your skills,”_ his brother enthused, leaning forward.

_”Relevant skills,” _Donius added as he saw her expression brighten.

_”Oh...well, I’m hard working and eager to learn.”

“Recon, infiltration, theft, diplomacy, combat, healing?” _Donius inquired, ignoring Daius statement that she seem suitably qualified from his vantage.

_”Scouting, tracking, hunting, weapons, sabotage,espionage, assassination, engineering?"_ Donius continued as her smile faded into uncertainty.

_”What’s recon?”_ she asked.

Daius glanced with irritation at his brother as Donius shook his head.

_”I’ll teach you,”_ Daius promised and her smile grew again as he stood and set off for a more private table away from his boorish brother.

_”Next,”_ Donius intoned, rolling his eyes before they settled on a nondescript man of average height and average appearance.

Donius squinted at him and blinked. Remarkable! The sort of everyman that no one would pay a second glance too. Quiet, just fitted right on in no matter where he was. Perfect camoflague. The man just sat there studying Donius in return.

_”You’re fit and able?”

“Yes.”

“A talker then,”_ Donius’ smile grew as the man imperceptibly shrugged. This one would give Videgavia a run for his money.

_”Perfect,”_ Donius said, _”Silver Bark-”

“Tomorrow night. I’ll be there,”_ the man replied, nodded calmly and moved off. He barely made a ripple in the crowd despite the press of people.

_”Perfect,” _Donius repeated.

The rest, Nilrick observed, got short shrift. Only a couple more, and the one who had decided he was perfect was clearly favouring those who would make his preferred candidate shine. Nilrick did not smile. He did not feel satisfaction. He glanced to one side and saw the effusive, talkative man that had gone before him was sitting at the bar.

_”Derran,”_ he introduced himself and shook Nilrick’s hand enthusiastically.

_”I can tell we’re going to get on like a house on fire, what did you say your name was?”

“Nildrick. And I didn’t.”

“Didn’t what?”

“I didn’t tell you my name before.”

“Oh, no matter. Bygones be bygones. I tell you this, Millrid, you and I, we’re both in.”

“Really?”_Nildrick replied, ignoring the mistake Derran had made with his name because bygones were, as he had said, bygones.

_”Truly... I know this. We’re in. We’re in the sharpest, meanest Company of Arnor and Gondor combined,”_ Derran confirmed and held up his tankard for a refill.

_”And you’re pleased by being part of this sharp, mean... presumably deadly and risky Company,”_ Nildrick observed.

Derran looked at him a moment and then winked.

_”Oh yes. Sharp, mean, deadly and risky...but worth every moment, every drop.”

“Enjoy living dangerously?”

“You could say that.”

“Oh?”

“Have you seen her? Saw her in Pelargir, in that uniform. All that leather... a very dangerous business. And, she’s the Captain’s wife if that’s not dangerous enough for you.”

“Ah, the Company healer.”

“Can’t wait to get healed,”_ Derran said, grinning, and tipped back his ale.

Nildrick considered his own tankard a moment and Derran’s attention was soon pre-occupied with a pretty face on the other side of the bar. When Derran turned back to Nildrick, he found the position occupied by someone else. This, somehow, seemed natural. Derran shrugged and turned back to the bar maid.

_”As I said lassie, we’re soon to sign up service to the king. Yes, loyal men, steadfast and true,”_ Derran continued, knowing just how well women liked men in uniforms.


----------



## Elora (Apr 1, 2012)

It would be an interesting time at the Silver Bark. Anras was put in charge of security, and he along with Belegost made sure the place was secure. The owner was paid handsomely for the rental of his establishment. It took a bit for him to leave, taking the dancer Oganyan with him. Gone too was Loch's girl, and all of the ladies who attended them on Hanasian's night. A few daughters of local families, after assurances to their fathers that no funny business would be had, were permitted to work that night and were paid well for it. It was a private gathering of the Company, and drinks were taken lightly as it was all business. With the approaches to The Silver Bark watched by shadows that were Frea and Foldine, Bear's ominous presence stood outside the door to make sure nobody got in. 

Each band of recruiters had given out a series of unique passwords to their prospects that they were to keep to themselves. With these words linked to names, and descriptions of each name well detailed, it would be known if any had shared theirs. If any did, they would be stricken from consideration. Donius, Folca, and Morcal each checked their respective prospects, and everyone who was even remotely serious who made the cut showed up. Videgavia got them all to listen, and after a brief on what was expected of everyone who was accepted, a few had second thoughts. After they left by the front door, they were sequestered by Mulgov and led around to the back into a storeroom and held until the end of the meet. Five in total through the meet decided to “leave”. Those who were decided upon by Videgavia as good prospects were given new passwords and were told to meet at the White Tree Inn by the gates of the city the next afternoon. Those that weren’t were led to believe they were, given someone else’s old password and told to meet the next afternoon again at the Silver Bark. Again it was a test of confidentiality. 

When it was done well past the midnight hour, thirty-three were to go to the White Tree, and a few more than that were to go to the Silver Bark. There were many Gondorian soldiers who were too young to fight in the war, with a couple older professional veterans. But there was also in the mix a scribe, a thief, trader who knew many languages, a smith, a carpenter, a sailor, and a farmer. Derran and Nildrick managed to make the cut. Finally everyone was allowed to depart, and the Company remained for a time for a parting flagon of ale. 

_”Some lot,” _ Mulgov muttered, not too impressed with the latest crop of prospects, _”Why are we looking at taking in so many anyway?”_ 

Mulgov’s question was aimed at Videgavia, who was enjoying a slug off his ale before answering. 

_”Have you had a look around here recently? With Khule, Loch, Berlas and Wulgof gone, Mercarnil and Farbarad off dealing with this Cardolan matter, and the Cap’n and Healer gone for a couple more weeks, there isn’t too many of us left. We could be as likely as not ordered out before the Cap returns, and we will need some strength in numbers. Most of these prospects will likely end up as fodder, with a few standouts that know how to survive. We don’t know what is coming our way, but from what I get as a feeling, and with this business our four are on in the east, I know it isn’t good. So quit griping about what we got here and offer some useful critique on any of them.” 

“Well, for one, I don’t like the chatty guy. Something about him…. Anyway, if he makes it, I’m watching him,”_ Mulgov said whimsically.

Videgavia said, _”How right you are. For you, Mulgov, have just been promoted to sergeant of the new Company.” _

With that, Videgavia drained his flagon and let it slam to the table. He stood up and said, _”Now, everyone back to our quarters. Get some sleep, for we have work to do tomorrow.” _

They formed up in ranks and half-timed it back. Some of the lingering recruits saw them go and were impressed. 

The next morning, research into some of the new prospects went well for Videgavia. It was mid afternoon in the market area where he was approached by a rather large man with braided locks.

Videgavia took a second look at him and said, _”You are the conga player at the Silver Bark from a couple weeks ago.” 

“That’s right. Hamoor is my name. I would like to join you.” 

“Join me? Sorry, I don’t play that way.” _

Videgavia was a bit puzzled at Hamoor’s request, but figured he would see where it goes. He listened as Hamoor started talking again.

_”You are a funny man. You know that I mean the Company.” 

”Of course I do,”_ Videgavia said.

He finished his dealing with a food vendor and started to eat. He said with a mouthful, _”If you're interested, be at the Silver Bark by sunset.” 

”Or maybe the White Tree?” _

Videgavia slowed his chewing for a moment but carried on, mumbling, _”As you wish Ravenclaw.”_ 

Hamoor smiled, and with a wisp of wind, he vanished into the crowd. 

Videgavia was troubled at the security leak, but it didn’t throw him off too much. A man like that has the ways of a good Company man and he couldn’t just pass that up. Even if he had his own agenda… 

Getting back to their quarters, everyone was polished up and looking like they belonged to a fine military outfit. Videgavia took Folca and Frea, Donius and Daius aside. 

_”As expected, we had a breach. I don’t think it’s a bad one though. Remember the man we ran into at the Silver Bark on Hanasian's night? He will be here late. His word is ravensclaw. Hopefully we’ll be done with the rest of this lot by then. Anyway, Anras, you and Morcal will deal with the Silver Bark cadre. Tell them they’re all in, and that they need to get themselves as a company to Pelargir forthwith for training. Their collective password will be ‘guardwatch’. And when they arrive, they need to report to Mungoloo. They will be the city guard’s new recruits.

“Listen carefully. Make no mention of Khule, Loch, Berlas or Wulgof. Also, none of the Cap or Rin. They’re likely to be known, but what they’re up to is none of this bunch’s business. So, let's see this through.” _

That afternoon at The White Tree, they gathered in a private dining room. Videgavia stood up on a chair and addressed the thirty-three prospects. 

_”Right, you have made it this far. You are the first group of prospective recruits to the Company that will have some set requirements. First of all, we aren’t interested in your names. You were each given a password to get in here. Those words are recorded with your names, and they will become your names. Secondly, many of you likely come in here with some sort of agenda or are hiding from something or someone. That could go ill for you. I give you fair warning that this Company is at present sworn to the King, and therefore all the King’s laws. If any of you have run afoul, well, you will be given up should you be discovered.”_

One of the recruits whispered to another, _”We could be in deep water here.” _

The other, a petite Gondorian woman maybe in her twentieth year, whispered back, _”Relax, he is saying not to get caught. If that happens, then we’re in deep trouble of the worst kind. We’ll be fine. Besides, we didn’t use our names, and we won’t be called by the names we did use.” _

Videgavia noted the whispering pair, and he went on, _”Third, if you have anything to say to each other while I’m going over all this, you will have to answer to me. So… Stillwater and… Slippery… Slippery??? Who gave out that password?”_ 

A restrained and muffled chuckle from Mulgov and a few in the crowd was heard, but Videgavia just rolled his eyes and continued, _”Yes, you two. You have something to hide. Fine. Don’t we all. You best make sure your house is in order before signing the oath. Yes, you’re in.” _

Derran mumbled something to the guy next to him, _”Maybe if we mumble and whisper to each other we’ll get in too.” 

“You!”_ Videgavia yelled, pointin at Derran, _“Thanks for volunteering. Now quiet! No more talking from any of you!” _

Derran wasn’t sure if he should be pleased he got in, or worried that he just got every nasty detail to come along. He decided to go ignore his talkative nature and the urge to inquire which it should be and kept his mouth shut, with difficulty.

Videgavia leaned over and whispered to Mulgov, _”That one … ‘Babble’, he’s your new corporal of this new Company. Since he talks a lot, we’ll see if we can out it to good use.”_ 


Mulgov turned away, mumbling something obscene in Haradian under his breath. 

_“What?”_ Videgavia questioned.

Mulgov replied, _”Delighted.” 

“Don’t worry too much about it,”_ Videgavia said,_ ”The first few days will see who washes out and who has leadership qualities. We’ll get those old vets to help out on the training.” _

Videgavia looked back out over the group and said, _”Now, most of you are wondering if you, like Stillwater and Slippery, are in. Well, that remains to be seen. Go now and get your affairs in order, and be out on the far wall of Pelennor by mid morning. The hard work will begin. We’ll see how you all go, and we’ll make things official afterward. You’re all dismissed…. Except you Ravenclaw.” _

As Videgavia expected, Hamoor had managed to slip in un-noticed. He had been there most of the time, and Videgavia guessed in his mind that he was at the Silver Bark the night before. A good one him. 

_”Grab a chair at a table. Let’s have a chat…”_


----------



## Elora (Apr 1, 2012)

Farbarad and Mecarnil sought high places and low, the bright open spaces of the city and the dank, dark underbelly. They revealed nothing. No whisper, no scrap, no sightings and no names. In short, the city that had bristled with threats was suddenly clear of them. They extended their search into the surrounding countryside and returned empty handed. Whatever Cullith had stumbled over had vanished. Farbarad had an alternate theory that suggested Cullith’s end came as a result of the company he kept rather than the information he possessed. Mecarnil could not ignore the fact that someone with sufficient reach had assassinated a prisoner within the city’s jail cells within hours of his capture. Minas Tirith was not Umbar. As much as he wanted to believe Farbarad’s alternate theory, he could not bring himself to do it. 

Defeated and ill at ease, the Rangers trudged into The White Tree. Videgavia was over talking to the hulking braided man they’d seen several weeks ago. Farbarad favoured him with a suspicious inspection as he ordered his ale. 

_”You! I’ve heard about you, and you too,”_ said a man neither Mecarnil or Farbarad had met before. 

Farbarad grunted sourly and ignored him. Mecarnil stared fixedly ahead, waiting for his ale. Molguv folded his arms and watched Babble sink himself even deeper into the hole he was already in. 

_”You’re those Rangers what served Cardolan, right? You are, aren’t you. You’re the ones left, at any rate,”_ Babble continued. 

_”Congratulations,”_ Farbarad growled. 

_”Who might you be?"_Mecarnil inquired. 

_”I’m one of you now. Least, I think I am, aren’t I whathis name...what is your name by the way,”_ Babble asked another man who shook his head. 

_”We’re not using names. My passcode is Rowdy,”_ said the most nondescript man Mecarnil and Farbarad had ever seen. Rowdy nodded at them midly and continued on his way. 

_”Anywhere, where was I? Oh, yes, new recruit, passcode Babble.” _

Farbarad turned his back on Babble to face Mecarnil, _”He must be joking. Tell me he’s joking, Mec.” 

”Ah.... Mec... short for Mecarnil... that makes you Farbarad eh, the one sworn to protect the crown princess of Cardolan. Is that what she is now? Where is she anyway? I was hoping she’d be here tonight...but absence makes the heart grow fonder, eh? Oh, no, no. No need to scowl like that, Farbarad, I was just joking. Yes... harmless fun.... Hey, Stillwater and Slippery! Wait for me! I am rather enchanted with your name, Slippery. Who recruited you, eh?” _

Babble was a man who knew when to make himself scarce. Molguv decided that he’d need to have a word to the man that now scuttled away from a now openly bristling Farbarad. The ranger swung back to Mecarnil. 

_”I’m going to break his neck,”_ Farbarad promised, glaring now at Videgavia. 

_”Drink your ale first,”_ Mecarnil advised, turning to watch Babble with his suspicions forming. 

Tankard in hand, he turned to lean against the bar and take in the people in the room. There were a great many new faces. A veritable crop, most green but some moved the way an experienced fighter did, including Rowdy. Unsurprising there was a woman in their number, likely encouraged by the precedent set by Eowyn Dernhelm and now Erían of Cardolan. This newest recruit had the look of trouble, Mecarnil thought, eying the small woman. Still, not his problem unlike the absent bundle of trouble. Mecarnil sighed at the thought. Despite her flagrant disregard for courtly manners and propensity to argue any point he might wish to make, his bundle of trouble had a particularly fond spot in his otherwise tired heart and he wasn’t the only one. Babble had earned himself the unwelcome distinction as the recruit most closely scrutinised by the current Company men for his ill advised open curiosity in the Company Healer and the protective regard each felt for the woman. How many others had been drawn here by Cardolan, Mecarnil wondered. Farbarad turned about and expelled a breath. 

_”You know what I’m thinking?”_ the sandy haired ranger said wearily. 

_”That somewhere in this room is the answer we’ve been turning Minas Tirith inside out for?” _

Farbarad blinked at his fellow ranger, _”You have a devious mind, my friend.” 

”Oh, ignore that, Farbarad. I’m just worn out and worried that we’ve failed her,”_ Mecarnil replied, surprised at the dark paths his mind traced. 

_”But what if you’re right?” 

“I’m just a paranoid, old man.” _

The more her name was dropped, the tighter the Company tensed. It was clear to him that this would be no easy task. The Black would not surrender the traitor queen up quietly and with their numbers swelling, it would become only further perilous. Still, there was not a man better suited for the task before him. Nor was their any other way but the path he had selected. Infiltrate, allay, worm his way in and extract her when the opportunity arose. And there would be one, for in a military unit such as this, the potential for distractions and cover was limited only by their assignments. 

Molguv found Babble in a side alley. Babble was not alone. Frea, Folca, Foldine and Bear had the recruit cornered. 

_”Just watch yourself,”_ Frea insisted, his voice dangerously quiet. 

_”My turn,”_ Molguv growled. 

_”We’re done here,”_ Bear said. 

_”No, not by half,”_ Foldine declared. 

_”Next time you shoot your mouth off about the Doc, I’ll knock your face down your gullet, pull it back out and start over again,”_ Molguv said matteroffactly. 

_”I was just joking,”_ Babble said nervously. 

_”Find something else to joke about.” 

“Half the city’s talking about her. There aren’t enough of you to go round.” 

“Did he just say what I think he did?”_ Foldine asked. 

_”I believe he called our bluff,”_ Folca agreed. 

_”I was just saying that she’s a popular topic of discussion is all.” 

“That’s it. I warned you. Didn’t I? I warned him!” _

Derras’ mouth snapped shut as the Haradian surged forward, fist clenching. 

_”Tomorrow, save it up for the wall tomorrow,”_ Bear said, the only man of enough size to attempt to forestall the Haradian heavy. 

_”Yes, tomorrow. We’ll be waiting for you, Babble. Welcome aboard,” _Frea taunted and Derras was let slide away. 

_”I don’t like him,”_ Frea said. 

_”You never like the recruits,” _his brother observed, _"Heck, you didn’t like Doc for the longest time and yet here you are.” 

“Yeah, well, then she knocked two Green Rangers over and took a swing at me. I was just reserving my judgement.” _

Molguv snorted and Bear tossed Foldine a knowing look. 

_”He’s my corporal. If anyone’s going to sort him out, it will be me,”_ Molguv said. 

_”Well, be quick,” _Foldine advised, _”There’s a line forming. Farbarad’s at the front of it and I don’t reckon Mecarnil’s far behind.” 

“He’s my corporal and that’s that. Any risk he poses to the Company is one I will deal with. You have my word on it.” _

Molguv turned back for the inn, leaving the three rohirrim and Gondorian heavy out in the alley. 

_”Reserving your judgement...what a crock!”_ Folca said after a moment.


----------



## Elora (Apr 9, 2012)

Mulgov caught up with Derran on the way back to the inn. Derran instantly felt a bit better, saying, _"Sure an edgy bunch them eh?" _

Mulgov grabbed Derran and shoved him off to the right of the door of the inn. By the time Derran turned, trying to keep his balance, Mulgov slammed him against the wall, a knife against his neck. A slight redness started to form along its edge as Derran gulped, making the cut worse. Mulgov said, _"Listen you... you wanted in, and got got in despite your mouth. Even managed to get promoted as my corporal. So we're going to get things straight here and now."_ 

Mulgov's left hand replaced the knife on his neck, and the blade tip now rested just below Derran's right eye. Mulgov went on, _"First, not another word about the Doc. No questions. No comments. Nothing. The Cap would have just as soon pressed this knife a bit harder if he heard how you carried on. Do you understand Corporal Babble?" _

Mulgov pressed the knife tip slightly harder into the soft skin of Derran's eyelid so he couldn't acknowledge without pain. A slight nodding could be felt more than seen. 

_"Second, keep your eyes off Doc and on business at hand. I prefer a corporal with two good eyes, so don't make me have to remove one. Do you hear me Corporal Babble?" _

Mulgov saw Derran nod reluctantly, seeing he was at this point scared. So Mulgov looked around to see if anyone had yet noticed them, and it looked like he was still clear. 

_"Third, and especially third.... you only have an expressed eye problem. Expressed by your tongue. You seem to have tongue problems. Tongues make the words that are thought of on brains, and you make too many words. Get this... You NEVER know who's listening, and listening for what. So a word of advice... keep your mouth shut. Being that you have had ample warning from my esteemed old company colleagues to do this very thing, be happy all you get today is what you have coming from me. Wouldn't have been the first time a new recruit disappeared without a trace the day they joined, so be happy I came along when I did. Worse would have happened." _

With that, Mulgov's hand snapped swiftly, removing the knife from Derran's eye and into its sheath. Yet the damage was done. A fair cut into his eyelid started to leak blood, and the pain caused Derran's hand to go up to cover it. He would be scarred for life. The cursing that spilled at the same time was cut short when Mulgov lifted his other hand into a fist and banged the bottom of Derran's jaw, causing his teethe to come together hard with his tongue between them. This made him forget about his eye and he doubled forward. 

Mulgov wrapped his arm around him and steered him toward the door if the inn just as a passing city patrol guard asked, _"Is everything alright with your friend?"_ 

Mulgov smiled and waved, saying, _"Yeah, he's fine. He just missed a step. Fell on his face." 

"I see..."_ said the guard, _"Just make sure he doesn't have any more mis-steps, right?"_ 

Mulgov slapped Derran on the back causing him to cough, launching some blood and a piece of his tongue out of his mouth. Mulgov said, _"He won't. We'll go sear his wounds with some of that Iron Hills heavy the dwarves brought in last week."_ 

The guard waved them off and they entered the Inn. Derran was stunned still, and was sat down at the usual table. Videgavia and Hamoor Ravenclaw were still talking when they paused to watch Mulgov and Babble come in. Videgavia ordered two of the 'Dwarf Stouts' as the Iron Hills Heavy was known as locally, and pointed at the table. Even so, Babble was none too keen to say anything. 

Ravenclaw said to Videgavia, _"I saw that coming." _

Videgavia nodded, saying, _"I did too. Being he's returned with Mulgov means he passed muster this time. Now, back to what you were saying. You almost joined the company before? When?" _

Ravenclaw nodded and said, _"A number of years ago, when they were in pursuit of someone abducted and being whisked away to I believe Khand. I gave your Captain some information that expedited their journey onto the heels of the kidnappers, but alas, I understand that didn't turn out so well." 

"No, it didn't," _ Videgavia said, remembering that day in Pelargir. Ravenclaw went on. 

_"So when Hanasian was talking to a few men who wanted to join, I was among them, but decided that I could not give up my life here at the time. What did I know? Now I believe I could make a contribution." _

Videgavia looked up from his teacup and asked, _"And what is it that you could 'contribute'? And to and for whom?" _

Ravenclaw smirked and said, _"It's funny, your captain said much the same thing those many years ago. Let's just say that I noticed that of all the men who did join back then, I only recognise two still with you now. The Gondorian soldiers..." 

"Belegost and Anras." _

Ravenclaw nodded and Videgavia continued. 

_"They all have fallen. Some as soon as Pelargir, but most in the east. One as recently as a few months ago, and rests now in Tharbad. I, the Cap, and Belegost all thought you looked familiar at the Silver Bark. Yet, the question still stands. What is it that you can contribute?" _

Ravenclaw didn't answer right away, but eventually said, _"If you accept me, as you seemed to have, then I will be loyal to the Company and they will be the beneficiary of my contributions. Now if we are done here, I have some personal business I need to attend to before tomorrow."_ 

He started to walk toward the door and Videgavia said, _"See you in the morning, we'll make it official." _

At the table, a blood-stained towel rested against Babble's eye, his hand holding it there. His other hand held the tankard and he worked sips from it into his sore mouth. He wasn't saying anything. 

Foldine came in as Ravenclaw went out. He was to quickly report that the others had gone off to gather provision for the field so the new grunts would get it full on right away. The idea was to take away their comforts and see how many remained. Of course they wouldn't know that until tomorrow night, and Foldine whispered it to Videgavia as he was walking over to the table. 

Videgavia nodded, and Foldine smiled at Babble before saying, _"You're awful quiet. Let me guess... you slipped and fell on the stairs" _

Babble only managed to raise the corner of his mouth, and Videgavia pushed him toward the door before sitting down at the table. He looked Babble over closely, then eyed Mulgov who shrugged nonchalantly. Videgavia then said, _”I see you’re getting the hang of company life already. Believe me when I say that worse will likely come your way. It's best to be in good with those who have your back when a pinch comes. I’m sure your immediate commander has made that clear to you?” _

Babble managed an affirmative mumble. Videgavia patted him on the cheek and said, _”Good recruit. Now… you go and do what you were told. And don’t be running into any more walls.” _

A nod came as Babble stood. Videgavia gave Mulgov a sign and as he walked passed, he paused him with a whisper. 

_”Stay with him until late, then return here. We’ll see if he shows up tomorrow.” _

Mulgov flinched and gave a nod, mocking what Babble did. Videgavia set a boot to the set of the Haradian's breeches as the man left, and muttered, _”How does the Cap put up with this time and time again?” _


----------



## Elora (Apr 9, 2012)

Loch was sweating, and it was only mid afternoon. It turned out that instead of three horses, word only got to the men east of the river that one sturdy pack horse was needed. So they were walking, at least for the first day. Hopefully some riding horses will catch up with them by the evening. 

_”Who messed this up? I didn’t know we would have to walk to Rhun. How far is Rhun anyway?” _

Khule smiled at Berlas and said, _”It’s just over there kid.” _

He pointed at some gnarly peaks shrouded in cloud. 

_”We just have to head that way, skirt north of them, then head east.” 

“Isn’t that where Mordor was?”_ 

Wulgof worked hard at keeping a smile off his face, and Khule said, _”Yes kid. You know your geography. See, we have this here ring, and somewhere in there is the remains of that old volcano, and we…” 

“Cut it out… I know the tale of the brave Halflings too. Again I ask, how long before we get to wherever it is we’re going?” _Loch asked again in a less whiney voice. Khule straightened a bit to adjust the load of his pack. 

Wulgof drawled, _”A long, long time if those horses don’t show up.” _

The four managed to stomp along an overgrown track, probably used by armies to march on Minas Tirith or Osgoliath. Without the heavy feet and cruel wastage the orcs spread before them, some of the scarred lands managed to grow some vegetation. Unfortunately, in places it was just high enough to prevent any breeze to get in and not high enough to provide much usable shade. Berlas took the lead here and managed to get them through. Khule followed on. Wulgof stumbled a bit, kicking an old rotten log. A muffled hum could be heard, and Khule stepped fast ahead and gave Berlas a nudge. He too started double-timing. Loch, having brushed up against some stinging nettles, said while looking at his hands.. _”What is this that is stinging my hand?...GAH!” _

Loch let out, then lit out running. 

The wasps were quite mad from having their nest kicked, and their soldier guards thought attack was the best defense. The one they saw was Loch passing by and they made their presence known. Khule looked back to see Wulgof moving faster than he’d ever see him run, and behind him, came Loch with his arms waving about as he ran. With the distance between them closing fast, Berlas chuckled and ran faster. Khule followed. By the time they stopped, they both were laughing as they caught their breath. It’s not easy running with a full pack on your back. Wulgof arrived, winded but also laughing. Loch came puffing up behind, still waving his arms about. They had outrun the bee-scouts, and once they deemed there was no more threat they abandoned the attack. Loch still ducked and waved when a wayward buzz was heard. Wulgof laughed harder and Loch looked tired. 

_”What are you lot laughing about? It wasn’t that funny.” _

Still, he managed a smile and a chuckle with the other two. Khule finally asked Loch, _”So, were you hit? How many did you get?” _

Berlas suppressed a chuckle into a rough low honk, and Loch taking the question somewhat seriously, said, _”I killed two that landed on me, but a third got me.” _

He held up his arm and a welt was forming on his wrist. His hand was red with spots and Khule pointed at that. Loch shrugged. Berlas looked at it and said, _”Nettles. Very irritating. But very useful. Maybe you should go back for some. Where were they?” _

Loch used one of his ration of one-finger salutes. Berlas smiled and shook his head, saying, _”Keep your eye out. We will likely run into some more of those thickets and we could use some of them to sooth that bee sting. If Doc was here she would make you go back to get them.” 

“Useful are they?”_ Khule questioned. Berlas answered. 

_”Yes, quite common in Ithilien, and their seeds riding the summer southerly winds are likely how they come to grow here.” _

Loch rubbed his hand against his side as he asked, _”What do they look like?” _

Wulgof said, _“Well, they’re green, and you usually don’t see them amongst the other green until its too late. So next time, stop and fight back, and take some as prisoners.” _

A sarcastic ha-ha was all Loch could muster. Khule said, _”Break time is over, we need to get to that track from the south before dark, and the sun is westering fast. Loch, you take point. ” _

Loch, last one in was the first to leave. He could have used a bit more break, but he kept quiet and soldiered on. Wulgof and Khule looked at each other and shrugged. They didn’t get so much as a whimper from him. They followed on, and Berlas waited and watched their back trail for a bit before following.


----------



## Elora (Apr 10, 2012)

No sooner had Videgavia settled back down in a chair did he sense two men stand very close to the table he had seated himself at. He did not open his eyes and instead let his hands rub at his weary face. 

_”Rough night?” _Farbarad rumbled and Videgavia muttered something indistinct before he lowered his hands. 

He looked up at the two rangers that stood at the table and guessed that what he saw in their expressions must be mirrored in some way in his. 

_”You as well?” _Videgavia inquired and the two rangers took a seat. 

Farbarad selected a chair that gave him a commanding view of the room. He had been dispirited upon arrival, then agitated, and now he was uneasy. Every person, even the ones he knew, was closely inspected by his restless eyes. He held a tankard of ale that he barely touched and his jaw was tight around a pipe that had gone cold. The ranger was at work. Mecarnil looked tired. 

_”We looked everywhere, and found a great load of nothing Vid.” 

“So, that’s that then?”_ 

Farbarad muttered something and scowled so hard at some poor man that the patron nearly tripped over his own boots in his hurry to escape. 

_”I don’t like some of these recruits,”_ the ranger said a heartbeat later. 

_”You’re not the only one,”_ Videgavia replied, starting to lose his patience with the incessant complaining. 

_”This turn of events is nothing new, however,”_ Mecarnil intervened before an argument could take shape, _”Remember the crush of would be members at Pelargir last? Your batch, Farbarad. Remember, Vid?” 

“Dross mostly...and agents and children,”_ Videgavia summarised, nodding. 

_”So I figure you must have a plan, Vid.” 

“What’s your interest in our recruitment all of a sudden, Mec?” _

Mecarnil closed up tighter than a dwarven mithril mine at Videgavia’s question. Farbarad’s jaw bunched a moment. 

_”Oh, tell the man, Mec. He clearly isn’t one of them,”_ Farbarad urged. 

_”I could be wrong, Vid.” 

“I’m tired, Mecarnil. Tell me or don’t. Just make your mind up soon.” _

With a weary sigh, Mecarnil sparingly laid out their concerns using the careful means of signals unique to the Black. The answer was simple. Mecarnil and Farbarad would take a particularly close involvement in the tests of the recruits and the rest of the Company was already keeping a weather eye on them. Not a single one of them wanted this latest batch to prove a liability. It went without saying that they were thinking as much of their own skins as of those in Henneth-Annun. You were only as safe as the man at your back or shoulder, and if they let one into their midst that did deliberate mischief to the Company as a whole or any part thereof, a particular fury would be unleashed. 

_”So you gave Babble to Molguv,_” Mecarnil stated after all was arranged and Videgavia permitted himself a devious grin. Farbarad barked a laugh around his pipe and then realised it had gone out and swore. 

The new faces were vanishing fast, leaving the hardened core open to inspection. Any one of them was sufficient to give a fighting man pause. These weren’t mere soldiers. Some may have been, once. These were weapons in their own right, honed and perilous. Only a fool would under-estimate them. Four were missing and this was good. The Easterling was particularly potent, assassin and warrior both if the tales out of Rhun were reliable enough. The Dunlending was as deadly as he was laconic, sorely missed among his former comrades it was said. The younger one was somewhat unknown, but there had been talk of a particular ferocity within the man when it came to his foster sister. Able scout, vigilant, and inclined to be protective. As for the Ithilien man, he’d yet to meet one of Faramir’s that was a slouch. Yes, it was good those four were elsewhere. It didn’t matter where they were. Simply not here was good enough. 

That left the others. The two Cardolan rangers he knew of and they were everything he had expected. These two, like the third now reportedly dead in Harad, had been selected as much for their skill and prowess from a field of highly able men as for their intelligence and loyalty. He expected a great deal of trouble from them potentially. The man they sat with now was another one to watch. Vague reports only convinced him that Videgavia was a force to contend with. The three rohirrim and two from Minas Tirith were fierce, experienced campaigners. Two of those owed his target their lives outright, and of such things is an unbreakable bond made. As for the giant from Harad, he had seen for himself why particular care was required when dealing from him. At the front of this formidable pack, then, was its captain and his target’s husband. 

While his employers considered him a man of common, mixed heritage, he did not suffer from such delusions. Hanasian had been a well regarded member of the Grey Company and had continued to ascend since the War. His feats and accomplishments within that Company and now this one were the achievements of a keen mind, a fearless spirit and a prodigious skill in weaponry, strategy and ranger-craft. Elven tutored, he was considered a friend by the High King, two Princes of the realm and Elrond’s sons. This son could not have fallen farther from the tree, yet if ever there was something to take note of then it was the capabilities of Hanasian’s father. His son was so very much more. 

Lastly, his target. No coddled princess or dainty lady this. She had survived the wild, treacherous world, as a mere infant. She had emerged from the teeth of terrible slaughter. She should have frozen or starved. She should have been pulled to pieces by a savage land and people or bought and pressed into service as often happened to young, abandoned girls. Instead, she had not just survived but flourished. His employers considered her somehow impaired. These were men that thought women made poor rulers. None of that mattered to him. Facts mattered to him and those painted him a very different tale. A frightening intellect and one of the foremost healers. Possesses unknown gifts of foresight and the undiluted blood and abilities of Numenor. As dangerous as the High King, and not nearly as inclined to courtly conduct and restraint. Thief, rumoured at one time to have apprenticed to Treagon, Master Assassin and survived no less. While they said it was solely due to her natural charms and Treagon’s masculinity, anyone who knew the man understood that to be false. Treagon was assassin first and man second in all things, particularly women. And all that before she had been trained by Hanasian’s Black Company. Now, she had been blooded in battle and reports were that she had performed well, better than even her own Company had anticipated. She was a finely wrought sword, fair to look upon and as deadly as the elven blade she carried. 

This job, then, was filled with portents and warnings and things to weigh. It would take time, precision, care and above all luck. He would need many plans, rather than one. A plan for each eventuality. It was a pity that they did not engage him earlier. It would have been child’s play to snatch her from the forces that Elessar sent into Harad. That would have been ideal and before that inane attempt to abduct her from Pelargir upon their return. Amateurs though they may have been, it had only served to teach the Company a lesson they had been sure to take full advantage of. Ultimately, he needed to be ready to act the moment the opportunity arrived and the capacity to see it through all manner of consequences. There was a danger in thinking too far ahead. For now, he needed to rest because he knew there would be interesting events the next day. He had to get through those, and this Company would not make it easy. Their standards were high and rightly so.


----------



## Elora (Apr 10, 2012)

They had spent the day gambolling. There was no other way to explain it. Bare feet, free of care or worry, filled with sunlight and laughter and the glory of each other. Through the trees, along the stream, in the stream to tickle sweet fish from the cool waters for dinner. Such joyous abandon of course did not go unnoticed. Legolas’ people curiously looked on, content to observe the pair of mortals while away a summer day with nothing better to do than relax. Hanasian and Rin were indecently happy and it showed. They had made their plans. At the first sign of impending children, they would go West. Simple as that. 

_”What more obvious sign can there be?” _Rin had teased him. 

Each morning, Hanasian demanded an inspection. _”Nothing yet? Halloo?”_ he would murmur against her abdomen until she laughed and swatted him aside. 

_”Why such a hurry? Do you find yourself wearying of decent sleep and a surfeit of peace and quiet?” _

Even though they were mortal, and their years would be numbered, neither felt particularly impelled to rush or delay. Rather, they were content to let things take their course. It was enough to know that it would happen. That night Hanasian sat up at the table by the hearth. The fire had been lit for light more than warmth. He had spread before him the gift Rin had made to him for their wedding. It was a particularly fine writing set. The pens, nibs, pots and even the leather had been fashioned by elvish hands. The leather was dyed a deep blue and silver cord was woven around the edges. It would be as sturdy and useful as it was beautiful. Beside which, Hanasian confessed to a deep satisfaction at using something that had probably been used by its previous owner to craft that appalling petition his daughter had summarily burnt in Mithlond. In due course, Hanasian would bequeath to his own children. Given the inclinations of both parents, it seemed likely at least one of them would appreciate a gift such as this. 

Hanasian glanced across at his wife. Her back was to him as she lay on the bed. He could see she was sleeping from the even rhythm of her breathing. He studied her a moment, a long moment, and then returned his attention to the blank sheet of parchment before him. He needed to write his sister and tell her that he had, in fact, married that girl he had made mention of at Bree. Beyond that, who she was, he suspected it was best to leave that unsaid for now. Such topics were best broached in person and one of these days he wanted his sister to meet his wife. The idea of the two women meeting made him both cautiously smile and wince. Both women were inclined to say exactly what they were thinking. 

As Hanasian wrestled with what to write to his sister, Rin drifted in another world entirely. It was a confusing one that blurred things together that did not belong. A horse stood on an ocean, ears flicking impatiently. Then she was underground, but that was not particularly concerning and nor was the cow that sat in a subterranean antechamber, contentedly chewing its cud. Then she was trying to ford a stream that continued to rise higher and higher. It pushed her back and she shoved forward. She had no idea why she needed to get to the other side. Then she was in a warm place. A big building with a massive space within it. Straw, chickens, cows, grain. One of her favourite childhood haunts. The sun could find its way through the timbers of the barn and create warm golden stripes on the things inside it. She liked to sit in there and watch her father work. Every now and again he would call out her name and she would answer. Sometimes, she didn’t, because then Da would stop what he was doing and come look for her. 

She heard thunder, but the sun was still shining and the sky was a clear faultless blue beyond. Da was repairing the stone wall that kept the sheep and cows out of their garden. His back was to her and he called out her name, a rhyming sing song call. Warm mischievousness turned through her and she held her breath and did not answer. He called again, still working and she did not answer. Thunder tolled. He called a third time and she was smiling so hard her cheeks hurt. Then the sun went away and she could not see Da any longer. Horses, strange men with frightening faces, savage glee and hatred making them monster masks. Da ran to the house and slammed the door. Ma and Loch were inside. Ma was pleading, desperately. She could see it now because somehow she was standing there too, clinging to Loch’s arm. Then Da went out again before she could say she was here, she was here, she was here Da! He didn’t need to go find her because she was here and she was only playing a game and she was sorry! Don’t go out, Da! Glass shattered, the sound of fists on flesh. The spray of arterial blood. The grunts and snarls of the monsters and they wrought their carnage and torment. Where was Da? So much blood, creeping towards where she huddled with Loch. Ma was twisted, still, staring. Her brown eyes did not laugh or twinkle anymore. Run! Flee! Hide! Where was he? Where was Da? 

_”Love? Rin? Rosmarin?” _

The low panicked moan had alerted Hanasian that something was wrong. Her breathing had become shallow and rapid. She was muttering something in the Dunlendic speech and the bedding had twisted around her. He tried again to wake her, gently shaking her shoulders. Then she seemed to writhe in his grip, her eyes flew wide and such naked terror as he had never seen before stared back at him. She pushed him away hard, crawled to the far corner of the bed and curled into a tight ball. He recovered his balance after a moment and saw she was shivering so hard her teeth were chattering. 

_”Dear heart? My love, it is I. You are safe. I swear it.” _

Another sound now, a whimper. He dared approach and curve an arm over her shaking, rounded back. No words now, just soft sounds to soothe and gentle movements. He stroked her hair, murmuring nonsense sounds into her shoulder. He dare not guess at what dark horror had snared her dreaming mind. The future or the past, right then it did not matter. It took perhaps half an hour for the rapid gallop of her breathing and pulse to abate. She curled her fingers through his shirt and held with a white knuckled grip. He smoothed back hair from her face as best he could for she had it buried against his neck. The shivering eased and in another half hour she was dozing again. 

Hanasian sat with his wife cradled in his arms, back against stone, and gazing up at the night sky through the window overhead. It had been a beautiful night, though in winter, when he had discovered the ruin of her foster family’s farm. At the time, he had not dared hope any child had survived such savagery as had been visited there. And yet, here he was, holding proof that such a feat was possible. Not just once, but twice. Two survivors. One bottled his scars up and shoved them down deep. And this one faced hers head on, though mostly in silence. If there was one thing he knew, aside from the depth with which he loved the woman he held, it was this. He would permit no such thing to befall his wife and children. No marauding killers would descend like ravenous wolves to consume his family. As his mind turned, the woman he held shifted against him and sighed, as if in relief.


----------



## Elora (Apr 14, 2012)

*Aboard ships far to the east...*

Dhak woke, startled. His shadow stood silent at the rails as he looked out over the sea toward the land of the Easterlings. His robe slightly quivered, and it was obvious to Dhak that his shadow was engaged in a profound mental battle. Dhak made to ask him what was happening, but the shadow lifted an arm to silence him. He did not want to be interrupted. Dhak always became nervous when he got this way. 

Far to the west in the Tower of Ecthelion, Aragorn sat alone. The Palantir was before him but he did not upon it and instead stared east. He sought to know of events there, through his own perception or that of the Stone. He knew his scouting party had encountered the Ithilien Rangers that watched the northern reaches of that land. They had made good time and would make better now they had horses. Yet he was troubled by his failure to penetrate through the foggy wall that stood far to the east. Try as he might, by mind or Palantir, he saw only shadows. All seemed well this side of it, at least for the common folk of the Easterlings. The clan chiefs were uneasy, as was his Prefect. And he was so very tired now. Aragorn sighed as he broke away from looking east. Immediately the weariness fell from him and he pondered this for a moment more before he descended from the tower. 

Aboard the ship, the shadow staggered and nearly fell. He caught himself, straightened to resume his steady stance. Dhak was surprised by this momentarily revelation of vulnerability, and he was prepared to admit somewhat amused. Somehow, this made his shadow less...ominous. 

He asked, _”What is it that wearies you so?” _

The shadow was breathing hard but slowly turned to Dhak. He had yet to relax his guard. 

Taking a breath, the shadow wheezed his answer, _”The King of the West is a mighty man._” 

The shadow steadied himself further with another deep breath, _“It is a great drain upon my strength to obscure our presence from his sight.”_ 

Dhak observed the shadow continue to assert control and edge closer to the unsettling man he was accustomed to, despite his earlier dismay. 

Dhak said, _"You are reconsidering our plans then?"_ 

The shadow turned at that and considered the matter, his breath still wheezing from him. 

_“Yes, I think it wise for our obscurity comes with a price. His inability to see does not mean he does know know. It may be of further detriment to our cause, in fact. And he will only look harder the next time he has a chance to. I will hope it is later than sooner, for I am tired.” _

Dhak nodded and thought, finally saying, _”Maybe it would be best to sail away from these lands for a time. We will then be out of sight when he looks for us. Our people we leave behind will blend in here, and in due time when more of us come, we will be better prepared and ready. And, meanwhile, Khor will continue his preparations.” _

Dhak’s shadow lifted his head and sighed. If the shadowy figure iever smiled, or could smile, he was doing it. 

He nodded slightly,_ “As suggested after our meeting with Khor, we could obtain a certain advantage for us. Yet, at the time, you were...reluctant.”_ 

Dhak crossed the deck to look into the west. It was a difficult decision to male. Still, he deemed they would for now have to retreat out of sight proper. 

_“Tell me again of this advantage,”_ Dhak asked. 

The robed shadow at his side stood tall, his arms folded before him and hands concealed in the sleeves of his sky-blue robe. When he spoke, his voice was stronger again. 

_“If we bring here, offshore, the one of my order whose youthful mind and strength will be of much use to us. We will set her on the obscurity, and free me to what we it is we came here to do, and still more. Only...” _

The shadow paused, voice trailing off and Dhak prompted him, _“ Only... only what?” 

“She will need to be controlled,”_ the shadow sighed and this was shared by Dhak, who grimaced. 

_“Hence, my reluctance. We can only bring her ashore when we are truly ready and that may not be for years!” 

“Yes, yes...much will depend on her progress since our departure. It remains to be seen if she can be controlled. In the least, we can bring her close.” _

The shadow turned from the rail, the discussion concluded in his view, and slowly crossed to the other rail and studied the eastern horizon. Dhak turned to tap at a door. 

Quietly, at Dhak’s back, the shadow whispered, _”I will ponder these things now while I rest.” _

The shadowy face retreated further into his hood and tilted down. He folded his arms and close his eyes, taking himself into a trance to renew his strength. This brought Dhak a smile, for it meant that his shadow would be out from underfoot for days. A new plan would be set in motion and he immediately issued orders to retreat further from the coast. Messages were sent for Khor and those men Dhak had left ashore. The captain of the smallest ship of their flotilla was summonsed and issued with new orders and parchments that outlined them prepared. 

Then, Dhak had to wait for his shadow’s arms to drop back to his side. He knew eventually this would happen, for he had seen it before. Dhak removed the shadow’s signet to seal the parchments and thus declare who had issued them. Then, Dhak applied his own signet as confirmation. It pleased Dhak in the main, yet he retained some unease at the prospect of yet more of his shadow’s unsettling order arriving.


----------



## Elora (Apr 15, 2012)

At the rail the shadow stood as if frozen. In dark memories of the distant past he remembered his two companions. They had come from the west and travelled well into the east and south. When it seemed there was nowhere else to go, they discovered an old ship, mighty in size and strength, aground on the shores of the great eastern ocean. There, entangled in vines of the tropical forest that pushed its way to the edge of the sea, the three of them worked to explore the ship. Secrets they discovered, some by their leader and some by him which he didn’t share. While their leader found Numenorean lore, he had discovered the navigational logs and maps, which he shared with his friend. By this time they had begun to distrust their leader, even as he sought to tighten his grip on their order. When he decided that they would return west, they two refused and the ensuing argument was not easily forgotten. After much effort, their leader decided to return without them and the two, once their strength was renewed, had discussed the find. 

Years had passed, and with one studying the weather,water currents and the paths of the sun and moon, the other worked to make the ship worthy. Few men desired to help them, only twenty refugees from the far south. Still, these twenty had been enamoured the two. They called them ‘high men’ and became fascinated with the ship and the prospect of setting it afloat on the great sea. One day the time had come. The weather and the tides of the sea were perfect. The mood was full and a swift storm blew hard from the east. The seas rose high as the tides swam in far over the land. Then as the tides and winds turned back, the men worked to free the ship. Huge sails had been fashioned and they were lifted to catch the wind. The ship slowly wrested itself free itself from the land's iron grip. They, and a dozen large tribesmen from Far Harad, were adrift then, sailing the seas in an old Numenorean ship! They made for the east on favourable winds, and though the maps and distances of the logs were all now far from true since the great Numenor's downfall, they searched until they found land. 

It was how the two came to the far away lands over the eastern sea and there they remained. He had kept himself pure and refrained from the vices of the local population they had discovered, but his friend did not. He gave himself over to the ways of the nobles and in time married a daughter of one of the high families he had befriended. It was unwise for one of their order to intermingle with the children of the Atani, the second born. From the time the child was conceived, his friend was steadily drained of his strength. His wife died upon the childbed and his friend descended into the coma that gripped him to this very day. 

As for the child, many said she channels her father’s power and has all the physical strength and beauty of her mother’s line. But even in an ageless adulthood, she remains in mind a child. It would be dangerous to bring her here. Her father would have to be brought as well. So perilous, but it could be done. He would have need of a strong containment spell to keep his friend's daughter on her task, for she could wander. He did not know how she would be now. He would have to prepare for the necessary adjustments for the proper strength. Memories and thoughts, visions all began to fade and he stirred slowly to full wakefulness. 

He woke to early dawn, some three days later. He looked about and found Dhak speaking with the captain of a messenger ship. The man was reporting that instructions had been carried out. By sunrise, the flotilla would be beyond the horizon. Dhak had not slept in this time and belatedly noticed his shadow’s stirring. Again the man stood tall, arms crossed and hands buried in his sleeves. Wearily, Dhak went to him. 

_“We have moved from sight of the western lands. We are readying one ship to return home with word. Will we proceed with what we have discussed?”_ Dhak inquired. 

_“Yes. Bring her father as well.” _

Dhak was pleased to have anticipated this. The shadow gave to him a parchment, an order, which Dhak took to the messenger ship’s captain. This parchment Dhak did not apply his signet to. No one could know how the girl would perform. By morning, the messenger ship had slipped far ahead and out of sight. They themselves were beyond sight from the western shores. 

Khor wasn’t sure what to make of the decision of the seafarers to go. They said they won’t be far, but he could not go to sea to find them if need be. The only thing that remained was a company of armed men who didn’t talk much. They were dressed in the local clan uniforms, and except for being taller, looked every bit the part. The young warrior class of the eastern clans would form up around these men and become the core of the new Easterling army, but for now they are the subservient local law enforcement for the king of the west.


----------



## Elora (Apr 21, 2012)

Hanasian and Rin seemed to have lost themselves to the world. The time they had together, every moment of every day, through the sun and rain, and the moon turning its face about, blessed them both in ways neither could properly imagine. Soaking in the other's love day and night as they pleased, and drinking in each other at every moment. Life couldn’t get any better than this. 

But with the moon coming around again, both knew it was time to return to Minas Tirith. As much as they wanted to forget the world and live happily in each other’s arms, they both knew it wasn’t to be. 

_"My dearest beloved....” _ Hanasian said as he held Rin and looked in her eyes, _”Forever will this happiness live within me. A blessing of Eru you are to me. For though my life before knowing you was well, it is now fulfilled in your presence. I Love you Rosmarin, ever and always.”_ 

He embraced her and kissed her long. He didn’t want this time to end. But as appointed, the carriage arrived, and a messenger came to Henneth Annun summoning them. It was time to go.

The journey back was in itself relaxing, for it seemed the two had not one care in the world. They went a different way than that they had taken to arrive, for the bridges of Osgoliath was newly opened. It was nice to be able to ride and not have to board a ship to ferry across the river! They spent two days in Osgoliath, seeing the city return to life from the devastation of the war. It was here on their second day that a visitor came calling. 

The man seemed noble, but was rough dressed with a few day’s growth of a beard. Still, Hanasian recognized him right off.

_”My Chieftain! It is a pleasant, yet disturbing surprise to see you here.” _

Hanasian bowed with his greeting. The door closed and the hood went back. Aragorn had come to Osgoliath as Strider. Unrecognized except by a few, he looked grim. 

He said, _”I hope the time away together was blessed. You both look happy and relaxed.” 

“We are at that! We thank you for the leave!” _ Hanasian said, but he did not smile. Rin too could see there was something on Aragorn’s mind. 

Aragorn went on,_ ”I thought I would greet you here, and therefore have a chance to tell you all that has happened since you left a month ago.”_ 

Hanasian was deep in thought. It all was coming back now, _”Tell me it isn’t really bad.” _

Aragorn nodded and said, _”I would like to tell you that, but I will let you judge for yourself. You will find when you get to Minas Tirith that some of your Company will be gone. Khule, Berlas, Wulgof, and Loch have taken this task in hand and I think they will do well. I sent them east to be solid eyes. I've been leaning on your second, Videgavia, rather heavily and I think he is quite a good leader of men. He’s stern them, but given he has recruited over a hundred men, and a few women, to the Company on my order, he has performed well. The veterans refer to the recruits as ‘the New Company’, and the southron Mulgov is in command of them. Mostly young adventurers and the old veterans of service. Many of the veterans have taken up as corporals to help train the others. All up, it seems they are a good bunch. Now you know that the company you return to has vastly changed from the one you left. May all be well.”_ 

Hanasian nodded as he took this all in. Loch on a special mission with Khule and Wulgof. What could go wrong with Berlas with them? Hanasian shook off the thoughts of it, and resolved to ask Videgavia about it at the next Company meet upon their return. 

They set out for the city the next day. Strider had likely slipped out during the night, and was again King Aragorn in the morning. Hanasian worried about his friend, hoping he got to sleep on occasion. 

As they approached the city, Hanasian could see men working with weapons in the field. He fought back the temptation to take a side trip over to see them. He would let them be, and would be at the evening meet. 

He turned to Rin and said, _”Well my love, we are back.” _


----------



## Elora (Apr 21, 2012)

Over one hundred people added to the Company of Arnor. Some were training under the tender hearted bellowing of Molguv and Bear. The barracks looked filled to the brim. Nearly one hundred and twenty people and one Healer. Rin’s mind had been performing contortions since Aragorn had mentioned that back in Osgiliath. She’d not missed the flicker of amusement as her cousin brushed her thoughts either. Funny was it? How was she supposed to sort out two separate Companies, Old and New? It could require her to simultaneously be in two places. Not to mention the logistics of adequate supplies for that many potential patients. The increased likelihood of misadventure and the consequences. Well, until her brother, Wulgof and Khule reunited with Molguv that risk was somewhat diminished. 

Hanasian had turned to her and said something, but she couldn’t tear her eyes off the proliferation of Black Company uniforms and all that it meant. True, a return from the peaceful bliss of Ithilien to anything approaching daily routine would be jarring...but this? 

_”I think we should hurry up and get a family started,” _she muttered as she looked about her. 

After all, had she not said they would know when to go west? Is this not now? 

_”Well and good, my love. Only not right here,” _Hanasian replied, smiling ever so slightly as he pressed his lips to her brow. 

Their arrival had not gone unnoted. Videgavia was approaching at speed from one direction and Farbarad was approaching at speed from the other. They converged on the pair. 

_”Am I pleased to see you!”_ Vidgavia said earnestly, reaching for Hanasian’s forearm. 

_”I hope you’re ready for this,”_ Farbarad said to Rin. 

_”You’ve been busy, Vid,”_ Hanasian replied as his second turned to greet his wife. 

Videgavia pulled back to study both Hanasian and Rin’s faces. They were suffused with a positively ridiculous amount of delight. 

_”I’m not the only one,”_ Videgavia replied dryly as he took them both in, _”Though, I have to say you must be mad to return. I wouldn’t, unless wedded bliss doesn’t agree with you two?” 

“Agree? Look at them, Vid. It’s almost nauseating,”_ Farbarad chuckled and then glanced at the barracks behind their backs. 

Someone in a window was waving. 

_”What are you looking at?” _Rin inquired, eyes narrowing as she studied the Ranger’s intent expression. 

Farbarad and Videgavia exchanged a brief, almost guilty glance. 

_”Cap, lots to discuss. Meeting?” _Videgavia inquired of Hanasian, who nodded his assent. 

_”Excellent, then, Doc, need to talk to you about the new female recruits,”_ Videgavia said as he moved to stand with Hanasian. 

Farbarad meanwhile had deftly placed his hand under Rin’s forearm and begun to steer her towards the barracks. 

_”Now, just wait a moment,”_ Rin protested. 

_”I’m afraid I can’t do that. Take my word for it, Doc. Better to get this over and done with quickly,”_ Farbarad replied, nodding at Videgavia and Hanasian. 

The two men watched Farbarad’s attempt to escort the Company Healer in a dignified manner descend into a brief scuffle over who owned Rin’s forearm half way towards the barracks. Healer and Ranger faced off, scowling at each other for all they were worth and then Farbarad said something quietly that seemed to have an immediate effect. Rin drew up to her full height, picked up her skirts and veritably steamed towards the barracks. Farbarad, who was left now in the dust, turned back to shoot Hanasian and Videgavia a truly wicked grin and then hurried after her.


----------



## Elora (Apr 21, 2012)

_”What was that about?” _Hanasian asked mildly. 

_”Oh, I’d say he offered to cart her in over his shoulder,”_ Videgavia replied initially and then realised Hanasian was probably asking a deeper question, _”Ah, the ambush Mecarnil and Farbarad have been planning. That’s what that is. Cardolan business. The pair have been run ragged by it and they can’t defer it any longer.” _

Hanasian nodded and decided that he’d give Mecarnil as much time as needed to sort that out. He turned to his second and then frankly asked him if he had lost his mind. 

_”Khule, Wulgof and Loch...those three...and only Berlas to maintain order,”_ Hanasian said. 

_”I kept Molguv back and that, I can tell you, is the lynch pin of that unholy cartel. Besides, the Khule that set off was the Khule we recruited years ago. All business, as was Wulgof,”_ Videgavia replied, quickly falling in to stride beside his captain as they conducted their meeting ambling about to see whatever it was they could see of the Black Company of Arnor. 

_”This, Mecarnil, had better be good!” _

Rin’s opening statement arrived before she did, but Mecarnil was prepared for it. Long years in the field, the Ranger had mastered the fine art of the ambush. Once the healer had entered the room he waited in, Farbarad at her shoulder, she pressed on with her barrage. 

_”And, I want to know something. How did you know we would be arriving today? Hmmm? Or have you just been sitting in here waiting for something to hatch?”_ 

She crossed her arms under her breasts, lifted her chin and dared him to return fire. 

_”Oh, use your head woman. Aragorn told us,” _Mecarnil replied calmly and enjoyed the way her mouth opened in surprise. 

He had found his way under that icy wall she used to such devastating effect. In this time, Farbarad had found a comfortable arm chair and installed himself in it. He set to packing his pipe, long legs stretched out before him. He nodded at Mecarnil and Rin did not miss that. So, they were in on this together, were they? Mecarnil flicked a hand at a stack of parchments. 

_”What are they?”_ Rin asked 

_“Matters you need to attend to as soon as possible, Rosmarin. We’ve waited, through mutual agreement, until after the wedding. It would be perilous to wait longer. Oh,” _Mecarnil said as her mouth opened with another question, _”Before you ask, agreement between Farbarad, myself, Videgavia and your husband.” 

”Hanasian?!” 

“Yes, it was his idea, if I recall correctly. Now, shall we get to it?”_ Mecarnil inquired, taking pains not to appear over eager, _”I have the ink, quill, wax and your seal prepared. A simple task of signing. It need not take more than a handful of minutes.” 

“Signing what, precisely?” 

“I can take you through them one by one, if you like. Why don’t you take a seat here and we can get started.” _

Farbarad could see just how hard Mecarnil was working to remain calm and unperturbed and it seemed to be effective. By contrast, Rin seemed uneasy. It was a complete reversal of roles. Mecarnil selected the first paper and began to take her through it but she read for herself anyway. Her eyes flowed like a mountain rapid over the words faster than Mecarnil could explain. He was mid-sentence when she dipped the quill in the ink pot and signed. Mecarnil’s expression registered a brief instant of surprise as the seal was affixed. He picked up the second document and began again, shooting Farbarad a pleased and grateful glance which the Ranger accepted placidly in his arm chair. This approach had been his idea, and it was working, but the true test would come with the final three documents. 

There was relative peace in the room for a handful of minutes, until they reached the more contentious documents. Farbarad watched Rin’s expression go dangerously smooth and inscrutable. She set the quill purposefully down. 

_”No, absolutely not.” 

“Rosmarin, this comes from the hand of the High King himself. See his mark there, and there.” 

“It could come from Eru, still the answer is no,”_ Rin replied flatly. 

Once, when faced with such implacable obstinacy, Mecarnil would have sought to reason and cajole and debate. This time, the Ranger nodded and it was time to commence the ambush. 

_”I see. That is your final word?” 

“It is.” 

“Very well. Farbarad, if you would be so kind?” _


----------



## Elora (Apr 21, 2012)

Farbarad strode smoothly out of the room. He returned with two city guards, who eyed Rin hard in the way of city guards across the land when faced with a potential custodial acquisition. 

_”Rosmarin, Black Company Healer, otherwise known as Erían of Cardolan?”_ inquired one guard. 

Rin felt a familiar frisson of nervous agitation skitter through her. True, she wasn’t in an alley somewhere with someone else’s food or valuables stuffed under her clothing. Still....she had long experience with such a scene. She knew that look and she knew that tone. 

_”Rosmarin, Black Company Healer,”_ she replied, choosing to remain seated and eyeing the window behind Farbarad’s recently vacated armchair. 

_”Rosmarin, we have reports that you were engaged in several acts of public nuisance some weeks ago, at particular impost to our personnel.” 

“I have no idea what you are referring to,” _Rin replied and the guard unfolded a piece of paper with details on it. 

_”Ah, well let me enlighten you. To start, there is the matter of bathing in a public fountain.” 

“Ridiculous! There was no bathing. We - I mean I fell in and I got out again. Is that an offense?_” Rin countered, swiftly correcting herself to avoid dragging the two woman that had been with her at the time. 

_”And there there is the matter of the public disturbance created in the Harlond.” 

“I was never in the Harlond!” 

“No, but some twenty three naked Dunlending men were. All claimed you had defrauded them of their shirts and breeches in a crooked game of chance and then led them on a merry chase through the city until you managed to lock them into the Harlond. Took us nearly three days to clean up the mess. Twenty three independent witnesses.” 

“That’s twenty three separate counts of theft...or, if you consider the shirts a separate offense to the breeches, that would make it forty six instances of theft...and then there is the matter of the crooked game...”_ added the second guard. 

Rin focussed on breathing. She needed to breathe. Forty six theft charges...she could barely remember their faces and it had been that damn elf and dwarf who started it. Besides, taking their shirts and breeches was mild, compared with what such men had taken from her and Loch. Calm, she needed rational thought. As Rin sat in stone cold silence, Mecarnil and Farbarad exchanged a brief grin of victory over her head and the guards continued on. 

_”Lastly, there is the matter of a theft from those who watch the city walls. In that, we have three bracelets, a silver-” _

Rin’s composure cracked at that. She shot upright and began elucidating a great number of points all at once and all rather loudly. The guards returned the favour and soon the office was a scene of shouting and gestures. 

_”Why don’t you arrest the dwarf and elf? They incited all of this. All of it! Up to their ears in it, the both of them! Too important and powerful for you to take a shot at, are they? ‘I’d like to see you try,’ the elf said. ‘Take their breeches and I’ll give you the rest of this bottle,’ the dwarf said. Where are they?” 

“Oh, so you do remember now? Suddenly recalled something, have we?” _a guard countered and Rin’s mouth snapped shut a moment and then she continued on, selecting a new argument. 

Into the midst of all this walked Videgavia and Hanasian. Farbarad had a grin from ear to ear, and Mecarnil looked like a cat who had recently acquired a bird dipped in cream. Rin was leaning over the table, both fists resting on its surface and arguing for all her worth. 

_”You know, all of this could be avoided if you just sign the papers, Rin,”_ Farbarad said into a lull and Rin whirled about, eyes blazing. 

_”Extortion! That’s black mail!” 

“That’s necessary, Rosmarin. It is as simple as that. This document is necessary for the orderly succession of rule and the integrity of the realm. This document is necessary for the appropriate governance of the former realm of Cardolan. And this document will ensure that whoever is out there plotting foul deeds, your children will be protected,” Mecarnil said placidly as Videgavia escorted the two city guards out to thank them for their performance. 

”No, no, no! Arrest me! Fine! NO!”_ 

Farbarad placed a hand on Mecarnil’s shoulder and the man walked to stand by Videgavia. 

Farbarad passed the three offending documents to Hanasian across the desk, who read them swiftly. 

_”Rin, I know you gave up the throne...signing the succession document for the high throne places you just in front of Faramir. Aragorn has a son, a direct heir already, and daughters. The likelihood of you being saddled with his throne is as high as Loch deciding a write a treatise on the art of fish tickling. It could happen, but it’s not very likely,” _Farbarad explained. 

_”If you don’t sign it, my love, then you will remain a lode stone that could be used to rally opposition to the rule of Aragorn and his heirs. This is what he meant when he said he could not unmake your lineage,” _Hanasian said quietly and set the document on the desk between them. 

_”And we promise not to call you Princess,”_ Videgavia added as husband and wife exchanged a silent glance, filled with meaning obvious only to them. 

_”Especially Frea,” _ Videgavia finished.

Then, with a sigh, Rin picked up the quill and grimly signed the document. Princess of the realm! Absurd! Ridiculous! At least it named Erían and not Rosmarin. She could always drop that name entirely. It had yet to feel like hers anyway. Incognito, she’d like to see them try to find her should they need to. There were a million ways a person could conceal themselves out there in the broad wilds and rolling dales. 

_”This one will set in place a Prefect over Cardolan. It doesn’t have to be you, but at the least you do have the right to veto whoever it may be. Consider what could be done to restore safety to vast tracts of that land. Consider your own experience.” _

Rin signed again as she set quill to the decree. 

_”Would have to be a remarkable individual to sort all that out,”_ she muttered darkly,_ ”And that is the voice of experience talking. As for this last....this seems to me to be continuing a tradition that I understood to be required for the royal line of Cardolan. There is no longer a royal line of Cardolan and I will not willingly or accidentally create the perception otherwise.” 

“In this, I agree with my wife,”_ Hanasian added, _”Have not either of us earned the right to live our lives and raise our children without the constant presence of watching eyes?” 

“Rosmarin, in the days leading to your wedding, a score of assassins arrived in this city. Their patrons varied, some known and some unknown. You were the target of some, Hanasian the target of others,”_ Farbarad reported 

Rin was shocked by this. She lifted her hand to her mouth and her eyes sought Hanasian’s. 

_”It gets worse,”_ Farbarad said and at that Rin moved out from behind the desk to seek Hanasian. 

Once she had reached her husband, Farbarad continued with his grim task. 

_”The chief reason they failed was your uncle. Cullith cleaned Minas Tirith’s house, by means no one in this room would sanction but perhaps can, at least, understand. Cullith went further, though. He scoured the countryside in the weeks. When he turned himself in, he claimed to have dealt with many rebels against the kingdom and Cardolan. This has been verified independently. He took over thirty lives.” _

Rin felt physically ill at this. Thirty lives, thirty lives! Her stomach twisted. She had been to hamlets smaller than that. Every man, woman and child, dead by her uncle’s hand under her name. She clung white knuckled to Hanasian, face emptied of colour. 

_”Where is he?”_ Hanasian inquired as his wife attempted to recover her equilibrium. 

_”Dead...murdered in his cell before he could be questioned. It is our belief he had uncovered something sufficiently dangerous to prompt him to turn himself in - to bring it to Aragorn’s attention. The king shares that belief. We do not know what, and we may not uncover it in time. 

“In light of this, the king agreed with our assessment that the peril is too great to you and your children to abandon the tradition of a bonded Ranger just yet. Not, at least, until we can be certain the danger has passed,” Mecarnil stated. 

”Is it truly so perilous?”_ Hanasian quietly asked. 

_”There is nothing I would put past them,”_ Farbarad said vehemently, eyes flashing with a long harboured anger. 

_”While you remain with the Company, nothing need change from our usual caution. However, if these men remain at large and their hand unplayed when you depart, you will not go alone. We will not intrude. We are well versed with such a role to conduct it unobtrusively,”_ Mecarnil said. 

_”That would strip Videgavia of two experienced men at the least, and Rangers at that,”_ Hanasian replied, turning to study his second. 

Videgavia’s eyes flicked from his captain to the woman on his arm as he chose his next words. 

_”I would not be able to live with myself otherwise,” _he stated. 

Rin pressed her forehead against Hanasian’s shoulder and breathed in his scent. She wanted freedom and this seemed to be a cage...and yet what price her freedom? Hanasian’s life, their children? She lifted her head, cupped her hand against his cheek and their eyes locked. Then, she lowered her hand and crossed to the table to sign the final document. 

_”Now, get them out of here before I burn them,”_ she growled as she set her seal to the last parchment. 

Farbarad complied, swiftly gathering up the papers and heading out. There was silence in the room for a handful of heartbeats. 

_”We’re back, love,”_ she sighed at Hanasian.


----------



## Elora (Apr 22, 2012)

_”If we keep this up, we’ll reach the Prefect tomorrow,”_ Wulgof said, massaging the sole of his left foot. 

They had a small fire going, for there was little to be gained by concealing their presence now. All four had acquired mounts and local clothing. So close to a settlement, many camped in the surrounding lands. They blended in by appearing just another party of travellers. In this land, no one asked too many questions of people they did not know, and so they were left to their own devices. In the weeks it had taken them to reach this far, they had seen little of note. Rather, a general uneasiness had imperturbably grown with each passing day. 

Berlas had taken the first watch. Wulgof would take the second, Loch the third and Khule the fourth. They had fallen into a routine, each occupying essential roles. Berlas was a skilled ranger, accustomed to the sort of terrain in Rhun from his service in Ithilien. Moreover, he knew a great deal of the language and customs, given the increasing number of Rhun people flowing through the lands before and after the war. Wulgof was a hardened, experienced soldier. He worked tirelessly, did what he was told, offered careful opinions only rarely. He often took the rear or point, equally valuable in both positions. 

Loch was the least experienced campaigner. For all of that, he was a superb hunter and scout and he had an ineffable manner that could disarm and charm the most taciturn. Despite his size and strength, and the fact that beneath that sunny exterior lay a simmering rage, he somehow managed to bring some ease to those around him. He was also welcome comedic relief, intended or otherwise, and the one most likely to try his hand at something inadvisable of all the four. As for Khule, he was commander and master of the people, culture and language. They all followed his lead without him even needing to say so. Something in the way he was with them, rarely seen in the Company. More than that, he possessed a darker set of skills that no one wanted to test out. Assassins were not men lightly crossed. 

_”Put your boots back on. Otherwise, none of us will live to draw breath by morning,”_ Loch replied. 

Both Dunlending men had the sun darkened look of Rhun now. Loch’s lighter hair could be easily explained away. Many children in this land had mixed heritage, by choice or not. War could be a terrible thing, and its aftermath left more than bodies and scars. By contrast, Rhun was a far more welcoming place for such children. Starved of people by the war, they did not quibble over whether the next generation had unwatered Rhun blood in their veins. All of this turned in Khule’s mind as the two Dunlenders exchanged quiet jibes with one another. 

_”Why didn’t you come to Rhun?”_ Khule asked in a lull, catching both by surprise. 

_”You and your sister,”_ Khule added by way of clarification. 

_”Why would we?”_ Loch replied. 

_”Far less trouble over your heritage. Many a village would have welcomed two healthy people, two sets of able hands. Particularly Rin’s,”_ Khule replied. 

_”There were no shortage of people happy to offer Rin a place in Rohan either. I’d be damned if I sold her into that. Saw for myself what it reduced women to. Forgive me for a sentimental fool.” 

“No, I don’t mean that...I meant her skills. The mortality rate of the people in Rhun of simple things, easily prevented, it catastrophic. They would welcome her as a healer, not as a - well, you know what I mean now,”_ Khule amended as Loch’s face took on a familiarly dangerous feral quality. 

_”Oh,”_ the man rumbled, rolling his shoulders and stowing his wrath, _”Well, in that case, the answer is simple. We didn’t know, Khule. We didn’t know Rhun might be easier or harder. And, in any case, getting there is no easy feat. It’s a long way on foot, without shoes or a map or any real idea of your destination. In any case, I’d be surprised if anyone would have welcomed us as children. Another two mouths to feed? I think it was hard for everyone, no matter where they lived. Rhun, Rohan, Dunland. Another two mouths is another two mouths. Simple as that. Maybe, had we of known, as adults we might have tried our luck. We were already in Edoras by then, and you know how that turned out.” 

“The cheese,”_ said Wulgof to the fire. 

_”Oh, I gave her a hard time over it, but it was time to leave in any case,”_ Loch said after a moment’s reflection. 

_”Why?”_ Wulgof asked. 

_”We were too close to...well let’s just say it was getting increasingly difficult for us to work off our lodgings. Brianne had an eye for recruitment and it had fallen on Rin.” 

“I don’t know how you managed it, Loch. It’s not an easy life, that one, but to refuse it when it offered a roof and food,”_ Wulgof rumbled, _”I know many a man and woman who have not been able to chose as you and Rin did.” 

“Easier to do when you saw the aftermath. Rin would return each day with a new tale of woe. And, we did not manage to keep our noses entirely clean. I think Khadre, one of Brianne’s girls, was a source of considerable education for Rin.” 

“Khadre...a familiar name,”_ Khule said 

_“Yes, a woman of Rhun if I recall correctly. Popular within Brianne’s stable, for all the wrong reasons. Rin frequently had to see to her. They struck up a friendship, as women do I suppose. Khadre let slip that she had started to teach Rin some dances one morning and Rin went bright red. That’s when I knew it was time to move on. I took the Meduseld assignment the next day.” _

Both Wulgof and Khule’s eyebrows rose, but they wisely said nothing of the discovery that the Company Healer knew a great deal more than strictly proper for a woman of her heritage. The sort of dances Khadre would know were not the sort of dances a Dunedain princess should. 

_”Why even take board at Brianne’s in the first place?” _Khule instead ask, even as the image of Loch’s sister in the Harad silks dominated his mind’s eye. Now he knew what had taken their Captain so long in that temple and why it was the Captain smiled in a particular way when he had emerged, fortunate man. 

_”Better than the alternatives, believe it or not. Meduseld isn’t the only job to turn sour. We took a job a few years earlier, proved to be more to that than first met the eye. We got snagged, of course. No one robs an assassin, especially not Treagon.” 

“A lie,” _Khule said flatly, dismissing it out of hand. 

_”Not at all. You saw what she mixed up on the ship back to Umbar as I did.” 

“It’s not possible.” 

“It is. We were sent in to retrieve his book. Rin was only fifteen. I couldn’t fit through the opening, so she went in. Treagon was waiting.” 

“If it was true, you’d both be many years dead,”_ Khule insisted. 

_”What can I say? Perhaps the man had a hard time killing a fifteen year old girl. That’s what I thought at the time.” 

“I can think of another explanation,” _Wulgof added and Loch nodded. 

_”Yes, well even after he took her on as an apprentice, it still didn’t dawn on me. Took six months for me to figure out what was happening. She refused to go. Insisted it was deepening her knowledge as a healer and that he was perfectly honourable. I saw the gleam in his eye eventually. He saw a perfect student, someone to bring in yet more gold, someone no one would suspect, someone who could get into and out of places he never could. And he enjoyed instructing her too much. Still, for all of that, she took more from him than he bargained on.” _

And, with that, Loch smiled and leant back. He stared at the sky, arms folded beneath his head. 

_”Can’t be his heart. Man doesn’t have one,”_ Khule said. 

_”She took his purse, his book and a plethora of skills on the fine art of fighting with daggers. Oh, and she’s wicked good with poisons and potions, for all of her talk of surgery.” _

Wulgof grunted a dry bark of a laugh. 

_”And I wanted to teach her how to throw a dagger. Treagon’s only apprentice...”_ the man said and Loch grinned up at the stars. 

_”Yeah, she had a good long chuckle at that. We both did.” 

“What about you, Loch? Did you happen to study under a master assassin?”_ Khule asked and saw Loch roll over to his side. 

_”Have you given any thought to what you’ll do with yourself, now that she’s making her own path in life,”_ Khule asked. 

_”Not especially. What happens, happens. I’m with the Black. That’s how it is. She’ll always be my sister. Simple as that,”_ Loch said. 

_”You know her life will take her in a very different path now, don’t you?” 

“What? Children?” 

“Not just that,” _Wulgof said and at that Loch rolled back to face the fire. 

_”She’ll live much longer than you, longer than most of us in the Black excepting those of Dunedain descent,”_ Khule explained. 

It was clear from Loch’s expression that this thought had yet to occur to him. He chewed it over, rising to a seated position. 

_”Wulgof, mind if I take the second watch?”_ he asked after a while. 

Wulgof shook his head and so Berlas was relieved by Loch instead of Wulgof. Berlas found the other two men in silence around the small fire. Conversation remained at a standstill through the remainder of the night and into the dawn.


----------



## Elora (Apr 22, 2012)

As predicted, they reached the Prefect by late afternoon and found the man and his compound in the grip of preparations. 

_”Black Company, I have been expecting you,”_ the Prefect said, surveying the four dusty and nondescript men that stood in the yard, reigns still in their gloved hands. 

At a gesture, the four horses were taken for tending and the men were following the Prefect into a relatively quieter office. The sun was a brilliant gold, searing shafts stealing in between louvres that had been cracked to admit what breeze there was. The four men removed their gloves and outer robes and gratefully accepted a cool earthen mug of sweetened water. 

_”It appears we arrive at a busy time, Lord Prefect,”_ Khule said, the sound of men outside carrying into the office still. _”I was not aware that word had been sent ahead or that we had been marked.” 

“You were not discovered. The King.... he sent word of your approach and I have been looking for you. Yes, you have arrived at a busy time. Word of your approach was not all the King sent. He has, at last, seen what appears to be a military build up along the eastern coast. It is pushing towards us, gathering up momentum. To what end, I do not know. The tribal leaders here are uneasy. They speak of war, fomenting rebellion. Their leader is known to you, I believe. He has made no threat, sent no signal of his intention.” 

“I would expect nothing less of my brother,”_ Khule replied, gambling that the Prefect already know of the connection. 

_”Brother? Is that what he is?”_ the Prefect replied, looking surprised. 

_”Half-brother. I have not seen him for many years. So, forces gather under his lead, to an unknown end. Your ears are filled with whispers of war and Rhun’s warriors have been left idle for too many years. It seems we have arrived here to gather word the King already has.” 

“Not in vain, I am told. Aragorn is sending the Black Company to follow. Much expanded. We cannot sit here and idly wait. I am told to offer you a choice. Remain and wait for the rest of your Company, or push on ahead and see what you uncover. 

“I’ll leave you with that to consider. There is much to do to prepare a compound and civilian settlement for possible siege,” _the Prefect said by way of dismissal. 

Another officer, this one senior, showed the four Black Company men to their quarters. Each sat on the corner of the cot, pleased to be out of the sun and yet with itching feet. 

_”So, wait or go now,” _Berlas said into the silence. 

_”I didn’t come all this way to make their beds up and light a lantern for the rest of them,”_ Wulgof growled. 

_”Besides, the sooner we start out, the sooner we can have useful intelligence for them when they get here. It’s what they would do in our steads, isn’t it?”_ Loch added. 

”_My guess is that the Prefect already has some intelligence. There is a lot of preparation going on out there on a mere chance. A lot of labour, a lot of supplies, a lot of coin,”_ Khule observed. 

_”Intelligence he won’t share...because of Khor?”_ Berlas asked. 

_”Possibly...or because the Prefect can’t verify it,”_ Khule replied. 

_”Well, that’s that then. Unverified intelligence is next to worthless,”_ Wulgof said and the other three nodded. 

Before dawn the next day, their four cots were abandoned though their departure was unmarked.


----------



## Elora (Apr 27, 2012)

To Hanasian, it seemed Rosmarin was both relieved and bothered by the business she had done. There was a certain weight lifted from her, but there seemed to be a different if lighter load put on her. Her mind was obviously pondering what it all meant. 

Videgavia was more than happy to hand the leadership back over and Hanasian fell back into the captaincy well. It seemed to him that he had fallen into a month-long sleep and dreamed of the extreme happiness he felt while away alone with Rin. Watching her addressed her stocks of herbs and liquids and pondering in deep thought made him smile. They were together, and now that they were back and the official business was taken care of, a load seemed to have been taken off of him as well. It was also good to get Mecarnil and Farbarad back from their seeming endless concentration on Cardolan. Timely as well for there was work to be done. 

With the new recruits working day in and out on the regimen of soldiering, some few fell out. As they did, some few late to the call or showing keen interest in joining were vetted and some joined in. The number remained around one hundred. These first several days under Mulgov's iron hand managed to draw out their various proficiencies, and Hanasian made sure these strengths were recognized and developed. Those that were good with the bow were assigned to Foldine, who was probably the second-best archer in the company. The best, Berlas, wasn’t available. Those who had a tact for close knife work were assigned to Videgavia. Those who had a sense of subtle agility were assigned to Mecarnil. The brothers Daius and Donius took a few of the less physical recruits who had various useful skills of hand and mind, like writing, navigation and languages. With training come minor accidents, and with Hanasian keeping his eyes out for anyone who had special skills, he did his best to best fit them. Rin tended most of the wounds, but she couldn’t be everywhere. So it was that three recruits who showed some ability in tending wounds were brought to Hanasian’s field tent one afternoon. 

_”Welcome. Give me your names please.” _

The four stood, taken aback by the casual demeanour of Hanasian’s after the strict dogma that Mulgov used. Did he want their names, or their Company tags? 

The a tall skinny man from Lebannin, spoke first, _”Sparks."_

Hanasian nodded and looked at the next Gondorian recruit. Taking the cue from the first man, he gave his tag as well, _“Rocks”_

Hanasian was already looking at the third, who was a big man with exotic looks. 

_”Ravenclaw.”_

Hanasian paused and eyed him carefully before saying, _”I see… you can go back to your assigned unit.”_

Hanasian pondered the man for a moment before looking to the last recruit. A short youth who had an innocent look in his eyes. He stood as tall as he could and said, _”Bells… well, it was Two Bells but it seemed to have gotten shortened already.” 

“I didn’t ask you to explain it, just give it. Why do you want to join this company Two Bells? Adventure? You ever kill anybody?” _

A clicking swallow was heard as his mouth opened and closed in silence. 

_”Very good… Vid has gone over the rules well. Now, you three are here for a reason. It was reported that you stepped out to tend to wounds some of your comrades had suffered. It shows compassion if not the skill however small. You will be…” _

A noise was heard outside, a voice grumbled as it approached. Hanasian cracked a slight smile as he recognised it. Soon it could be clearly heard that it was about the situation…. 

_"… how does anyone get in the way of a practice spear throw? They line up in a row, count down...what, did they not see him standing there? These men will slice each other up and it's me that is running to and fro trying to keep them from bleeding to death…”_

The tent flap opened and closed, and Rin stood daubed with blood stains and looked rather harassed. She paused as she saw there were others in the tent. 

Hanasian seized the initiative immediately right off, _”You know our healer Rin. Rin, meet your apprentices.”_


----------



## Elora (Apr 27, 2012)

Rin had not expected that there would be others in the command tent when she had received word of Hanasian’s summons. In the walk from her last patient, she’d been turning over her plan to manage the much expanded Black Company. The sticking point was the time and expense of the plan. Farbarad had been at her to resume training. Every day, morning and afternoon, he told her she needed to train. Unfortunately, every day had seen Rin up to her ears in blood, strains, sprains, broken bones and bruises. So she had not had to point out the obvious to Farbarad. All she had to do was gesture around her and he would shake his head and move on with his business. Were the apprentices his idea or Hanasian’s? Hanasian had not breathed a word of it. 

She surveyed the three faces. One, a child’s hope still in his youthful face. Another, a bean pole of a man. A third, a veritable impassive lump. Her eyes went back to the youth and she found herself wondering what would show in his face at the end of a terrible day of gore, killing, death. A chill of premonition skated down her spine and she rolled her shoulders to free her thoughts and corral them back to the present moment. The youth swallowed hard, and had started to sweat. She frowned slightly, flighty healers were bad news, and then realised she had been staring at him. 

_”Apprentices,”_ she repeated, bringing her eyes to Hanasian and noted the small smile on his face. 

_”I am a benevolent commander,”_ he intoned, smile growing as she raised an eyebrow at him and returned for a second look at the three apprentices. 

_”I wonder if they might agree with you when all is said and done,” _ she murmured, _”I’ll admit, three apprentices is a much better idea Hanasian.” 

“You had other plans?” 

“Well, half formed...problematic. I had thought to train the whole lot of them in basic things, add a small kit to their pack....but the Anfalas boys would need to come up with over one hundred kits and as for time to train so many...three is much more manageable. Why these three?”_

One of the recruits was careful to keep his smile from his face as Hanasian and Rin discussed the merits of the apprentices. For days he had been wrestling with the problem of legitimate proximity. His target was well protected, deep in the bosom of the Black Company. When she wasn’t working, which seemed rare, she was in the company of her husband or the inner core of the Black Company. It would take him months to penetrate that inner core, presuming the right circumstance emerged to differentiate himself from the horde of new recruits. Worse, his target was not the sort of woman to just idly strike up conversation and she was more strongly reserved than any siege wall around people she didn’t know. Only last night he had considered becoming one of her patients, as that seemed to him to be the only way to obtain legitimate proximity. Something sufficiently serious as to require protracted treatment. It was a bad plan, because it would require him to move far more swiftly than he had prepared for. 

And now, for something no more than slapping a quick bandage on a bleeding Gondorian woman. It had been an unconscious decision, one born of years of military service. Spend enough time in the field and you acquire enough knowledge to serve yourself and your fellow soldiers well. True, those around him were not colleagues, but there had been nothing gained by having the small female recruit bleeding out there on the training ground. As her apprentice, his problem of legitimate proximity would be solved. A fortuitous advance, this one provided by Hanasian himself it seemed. Yes, best not to smile and to observe all he could. The interplay between husband and wife was crisply professional. There was something about them that told him they were deeply attuned to each other. The smooth flow of their conversation, small gestures and expressions. The discussion ended and Rin turned back to consider her recruits. 

_”Right...you can stick with me until I know what you can’t do.” 

“I don’t need a nursemaid,”_ protested Bells, thinking he had just been relegated to the reserve bench. 

_”Excellent,”_ Rin snapped, pouncing on the youth with an icy scowl, _”Because we’re fresh out of those. Only thing more dangerous than a sword is a healer who thinks they know more than they do. You’ll stick with me, boy, or walk. I don’t care which. So. What. Will. It. Be?” _

Two Bells would have taken a step backwards if he thought he could get away with it. The Company Healer had drawn very close and had jabbed her index finger into his chest to punctuate her final words. She was taller than him, and in her blood and dust smeared uniform she made a formidable sight. Two Bells was entirely unprepared for her and at a loss as to what to do about it. She was Company Healer and his master, or was it mistress now? She was married to the Company commander. She was a princess, if the talk was correct, and she looked like she would and could happily strip his skin from his bones with a flick of her wrist. Two Bells swallowed hard and decided to remain put and silent. The other two men had acquired a certain small, appreciative smile. The very same smile, Hanasian noted, that Frea and Wulgof acquired after successfully baiting his wife.


----------



## Elora (Apr 27, 2012)

_”Rin, stop playing with your food,”_ Hanasian said fondly after a moment and Rin stepped back and shot him a truly devious grin. 

_”Oh, why? For years I dealt with cantankerous, crabby, irritiable masters. It’s character forming,”_ she demurred, now calm again. 

_”Will they do, Doc?” 

“We’ll know by days end, judging how training is going again. You three, off to Donius or his brother. Tell him Doc wants you kitted up. Hook needles, gut, bandages, antiseptic. Once you have those, join me with Molguv’s group.” _

Rocks turned for the opening of the command tent first and the three new apprentices, Doc’s Ugly Ducklings as they would be called by day’s end, filed out of the tent. 

_”Oh, thank you my love,”_ Rin breathed now that no one was on hand to observe. 

Hanasian heard the weariness and relief in her voice. He rose and approached her and she leant into him gratefully. 

_”You should have said something earlier, Rosmarin,”_ he said into her hair. 

_”I wasn’t convinced I had a good solution, and I didn’t want to trouble you. You’ve been as busy or busier than I, Hanasian. Last thing you need is me throwing half baked ideas and complaints at you on top of everything else. You are a benevolent commander, and I am a benevolent wife.” 

“How benevolent?” 

“Impetuous, Captain!” _

A clearing of a throat saw the two spring apart like scalded cats. Rin whirled to see a tall figure just inside the tent opening, shrouded in a worn grey cloak. 

_”I trust I am not intruding,” _Aragorn said, pushing back the cowl of his cloak and noting the way his cousin’s cheeks flushed slightly. 

Slightly behind her, Hanasian seemed to be smiling as he executed a brief bow. 

_”I have work to do,” _Rin said and started to edge past her king and towards the way out. 

_”Before you escape, Rosmarin. Thank you for signing those documents. Tell me, have you been sleeping well?”_ 

Rin was startled by the initial intensity of Aragorn’s gaze but she overcame her surprise and strengthened her will. 

_”Yes, sire. I have.” 

“No troubling dreams?”_ 

Rin shook her head, and said nothing of what had skated down her spine before. She didn’t know what it meant, what it may indicate. Anything further was interrupted by the sound of Molguv bellowing her name. With a rueful smile, she took her leave and left Hanasian with the king. Aragorn seemed quiet and Hanasian left him to the privacy of his thoughts. Then, after a moment, he shook himself free of them and drew out parchment from beneath his cloak. They bore a familiar seal on them and there were different coloured ribbons. One, green, indicating that the orders could be opened here and now. Blue told Hanasian that there was further instruction to open on the road. Aragorn extended both to him. Hanasian took them, turned to the table and poured out two cups of cooled water. Rin had taken to dropping herbs in their water. This batch had a sweet, wholesome taste to it. 

Hanasian broke open the parchment with the green ribbon as Aragorn relieved his thirst. He lowered the cup and uttered a word that Hanasian didn’t recognise. 

_”Your wife’s work,”_ Aragorn said of the water and Hanasian nodded, distracted. 

_”So, back we go, sire,” _Hanasian replied, finished scanning the orders and Aragorn gravely inclined his head. 

Hanasian folded the parchment. Rhun, there again...All he could hope was that it would end better this time than last.


----------



## Elora (May 7, 2012)

_”So, you know where you’re going?” _ Loch asked Khule as they rode steadily down a forest track east of the inland sea. 

_”Yes, used to live in these woods. Thought it best we slip away from the city this way. We’ll be clear to the east by nightfall.” _

Berlas kept his eyes out through the trees. The Ranger from Ithilien was their best eyes in the forests. The trees were old firs, of a sort that didn’t grow readily in the west. Even though it was a sunny day, it was dark and shadowy under the tall boughs. How this enclave of trees survived for so long in a land of axemen was something to wonder about. 

As if Khule knew what Berlas was thinking, he said, _”Sacred lands we cross. Be careful not to disturb anything. We are allowed to pass on this track, but let us not go off it.” _

Wulgof, who had been well ahead of the rest, had dropped back and in hearing Khule, said, _”What do you suggest we do then. One of these behemoths decided to lay itself down across the track. We can’t ride over it, and from what you say, we can’t go around it either.”_ 

Khule dismounted and walked forward. Looking for sign, he paused, then turned to wave forth the others. 

_”We can go around to the left. A crude path has been consecrated and will be safe for us.” _

They carefully made their way around the great crater and roots of the old tree. They even managed to enjoy a brief stirring of the air to break up the stillness under the trees. 

_”Do you get the feeling that some of these trees are watching us?” _Loch asked as they rounded back onto the old track. 

Berlas nodded and Wulgof smiled, saying, _”Ah son, you’re from Dunland, have ye not heard the tales of old?” _

Loch grunted and said, _”No, who was going to tell me?”_ 

Wulgof said, _”You have heard of the trees of Fangorn, yes? Well, tales had it that the west was filled with trees and shepherds, but the men from the sea came and made war on them, and turned the trees into ships and houses and such. They did not listen to the voices and permit some to thrive, but cut down each and every one. Our people lived in the trees, and the men from the sea drove us back with the trees, where now only a few remnants clung to the valleys of the mountain streams that poured down from the melting snows of the Misty Mountains. These trees are watching us. They remember.” _

Loch moved a bit faster. They would be out of the wood by nightfall, but they would not have a fire. They would dine on some of the fresh foods they acquired from the Prefect’s stores. Maybe it was Khule’s knowledge and skill, or maybe everyone knew where they were and kept clear, but they ran into not one soul on their day’s trek. The darkness was complete, and before the first watch was set, they talked a bit. 

Khule said, _”Note this in our report… things are very quiet… almost too quiet.”_ 

Berlas had taken to keeping a log of their journey, keeping notes and such. Hanasian would appreciate it if nobody else. 

_”Duly noted,” _he said as Khule pondered, nodding acknowledgment. 

Khule then said, _”Well change up the watch tonight. Loch, you have first. I’ll take second, then Berlas, then Wulgof.” 

“Why the change?” _Wulgof asked. 

Khule answered, still pondering his thoughts, _”Because I want our youngest and sharpest eyes and ears open early this night. I’ll watch after, and if nothing happens by then, it will be a quiet night.” 

“You suspect something?” _Loch asked as he looked about the dark. 

Khule answered, _”No… well perhaps, but its probably nothing. You just stay aware, but don’t move unless you absolutely have to. Come get me if something seems imminent.” _

Loch nodded and his eyes stared across the rolling grassland. He looked back toward the wood that stood black against the starlit night to their west. A cool chill settled over the land with a slight north breeze, but by the second hour all was calm. Dew was starting to form light ground fog started to cover the land. When Khule awoke, He found Loch looking off to the west. He didn’t even flinch with Khule’s silent arrival. Loch was learning company life well. He could smell a brother approaching. 

_”What do you make of that over there?”_ 

Loch pointed toward the woods, and Khule leaned forward as if it would help him see further. Over by the edge of the wood, a small glow could be seen. Maybe embers from a fire, but Loch did not see any being lit. There was also no smoke rising. Khule dropped his satchel and took his knife out. 

He said, _”Sorry Kid, you’ll have to watch a bit longer. I’m going for a closer look.” _

And within seconds, Khule slid from sight into the gathering fog. Loch was a bit worried and wondered if he should wake Berlas or Wulgof, but he stayed in place and waited and watched. As it grew close to Berlas’s watch, Loch thought he heard something. He nearly ran Khule through when he appeared but stayed his hand. Khule was wet with dew and his own sweat. 

_”Just as I feared. We’re being tailed. Not sure what the glow was, as I wasn’t able to get close. But no time to worry about that. Quietly wake the others and we’ll walk out leading our horses. We need to move…” _

And in the early morning darkness, the four moved on silently yet swiftly with Khule leading the way. 

~~~~~

The morning light found the Prefect sitting outside looking east smoking his pipe. His chief warden came with the last pouch of it. 

_”Hopefully more will come with the party coming from the west, but I think they will have other concerns than pipeweed. I thought we had a store of it?” _ The prefect said at the news. 

His warden mumbled something about it being used up, but he was troubled, for he was sure he had stowed several pouches from the last keg before he traded it to Khor many months ago…. 

_”I take it the King’s scouts have left?”_ The prefect asked.

_“Yes sir, early it seems, though nobody noted their movement,”_ his Warden answered. 

He didn’t say that he noted it and sent some men to shadow them. No word has come back from them though as they seemed to have lost their trail almost immediately? He needed to send runners out for them, and to get word to Khor… 

_”I would have liked to have spoken to the leader... Khule again, but no loss. Did we send anyone to follow them?”_ the prefect asked. 

His Warden answered, _”I did send some trackers to follow but they sent word that they disappeared almost immediately. I hope to have word from them soon.” _

It was then the Captain of the Easterling Gondor Legion called, and the Prefect dismissed his Warden with instruction to see if he could find more pipeweed. The Captain was grim. 

_”What is it?”_ 

The Captain spoke, _”It seems word in the legion is an army from Gondor is coming?” _

The Prefect scowled and said, _”No, not an army, just the Company that was here before.” _

The Captain nodded and said, _”I see. I’m just a bit concerned.”_ 

The Prefect stood and asked, _”What is your concern? Speak freely.” _

The Captain scratched his bearded chin before speaking, _”Well, of late things are unsettled. The Legion seems to be content but there is talk of wanting to do more. I’m afraid this idea from the east may be affecting the men. They want to follow in their fathers footsteps, and I think many will desert to the east, or try and join the company. Already a few have deserted.”_ 

The Prefect foresaw trouble and it seemed the situation was deteriorating faster than he expected. He always thought he had agents in his house, and even more so now. 

The Prefect nodded, and asked, _”And where does your loyalty lie?” _

The captain fidgeted and said, _”I support the Western Clans and they wish to have peace with the west. But this may be seen to be best served by joining the ones who fought here before.” 

“I see,” _ said the Prefect. 

The Captain continued,_”Well, joining the Company still serves the King. And it is known that they are sent where the fight is, and this appeals to many of the warriors. Many wanted to follow Khule before but they were too young. They have not forgotten.”_ 

The Prefect thought a bit. Maybe he could use this to his and the King’s advantage. He said, _”We’ll discuss the options when the Company gets here. They may be rewarded should they stay in line now.” 

“I will let them know,” _The Captain replied, and with a salute he left pleased with this outcome. 

He hoped the men he sent out in search for the four Company men were successful.


----------



## Elora (May 7, 2012)

Khule and Loch were quite tired, having not gotten any sleep the night before. Berlas and Wulgof were a bit more alert, but they didn’t know the land. They all were exhausted when Khule called for a rest in an old barn. 

Loch went out as soon as he lay down in some old hay, used to sleeping rough. Khule leaned against the wall and dozed off, keeping an ear awake in typical company fashion. Berlas watched, and Wulgof made up some of the dried rations for everyone to eat. Their horses enjoyed the old hay in the barn, and for now, they hoped they were out of sight. They would move on again after nightfall. 

Not far off, a squad of men had watched. It was one of the younger soldiers who said, _”It is him! He is in command of this squad of men!”_ 

His sergeant hushed him, but he and the other ten guys were excited. They were all like-minded and wanted to report back to the Captain that they had found the Black Company men. 

The sergeant said, _”Our squad, who we see as our clan, have risen in the Gondor Legion, and as a squad we will go forth. Even the one who runs word back to the Captain will be with us. Seth, you were last to join us, so it is up to you to get word back. Then, return as fast as you can. I do not know how this will go, but we will have advantage in numbers. Seth, you go now. The rest of you, with me!”_ 

Seth set out quickly, knowing he had the most important errand. What the Captain did with the news he didn't know. He just wanted to get back. Had the four Company men remained a day at the Prefect’s quarters, it would have been harder, but it seemed this was the opportunity so many wanted… he ran faster. 

The sergeant set his men save one in order and they walked in step straight toward the barn. The lone man scurried along a slight fold to their right, getting a good view of the rear of the barn. He would be able to see if any slipped out, though the westering sun was starting to throw long shadows. 

Berlas noted the movement of men, down to the detail of the runner heading out. He didn’t see the flanker but he assumed there would be one. When he saw the approach of the ten men, he tensed, then had Wulgof wake Khule. 

_”Khule, I think some friends of yours are coming to visit.”_ 

Khule silently watched the approaching men from the barn door. 

_”Mmmm, they walk in step like Easterling army regulars, but just off enough to show they are not veterans.” _

Wulgof frowned and Berlas asked, _”What do we do?” _

Seeing they were well outnumbered, and more could be close, Khule realised it would be futile to either resist or try to slip out. He sighed as Loch now joined them at the door. 

_”Invite them in. If all goes well, maybe we can have a fire tonight.” _


----------



## Elora (May 8, 2012)

In the time approaching deployment, activity became frenetic within the Black Company. Few beyond the Old Company knew where they were going to. Training, supplies, finalising squads and weeding out any obvious unsuitables all had the Old Company up to their ears with things to do. Hanasian poured through intelligence reports from Rhun over the past two years. Videgavia took up the record keeping and general day to day ordering of preparations. Farbarad remained on the look out for any hint that a New Company brother or sister was anything other than they appeared to be. 

Mecarnil thought he had a streak of good luck. Despite being abysmally busy training apprentices and tending to the expanded Company, Rin adhered to her responsibilities and undertakings without complaint. He handed her a battered old history tome on Cardolan and expected it to be tossed at his head or onto the fire. Instead, she not only read it but memorised it! He suggested she attend any meetings concerning the selection of Cardolan’s Prefect and expected to have to drag her there. Rather she attended voluntarily, punctual and properly presented, well informed as to the candidates and prepared to offer well reasoned opinions on their merits. No curses, no disappearing acts, no arguments, no bribery. It certainly made his lot easier, and about time too is what Mecarnil thought. 

Yet as busy as it was, it was running like a smoothly oiled machine. A commander with Hanasian’s experience knew that this would come to an end. It had just gone too cleanly for too long. There were the usual pre-deployment hijinks. Hanasian did not anticipate that his wife was the master mind of the whole affair but he was unsurpised to learn of Molguv's involvement. Excepting Rin, all made a clean escape and this was the plan. His wife was discovered dangling from a rope mid way between the embrasure of the seventh level and the level the Company barracks were on with the purloined goods on her person. A neat diversion for the City Watch. Hanasian found her in the city jail, busily working on the lock with the concealed pick kit she had smuggled in. The city guards were prepared to one of the nobility. They were not about to turn her clothing inside out, or treat her roughly. Hanasian knew where they would have had of searched to locate that kit. She was the perfect diversion, for of them all, she would receive the best treatment and have the best chance of escape once captured. And, Hanasian knew, with the stunt Rin had planned it was certain that someone would be captured.

Were it not the night before deployment, Hanasian may have been inclined to leave her there. This was precisely the sort of stunt he expected of the Dirty Three. But, Hanasian did not have plans for the night with these men. He had plans for his new bride, the woman who was trying to break out of lawful custody at that moment. He settled into a shadowy alcove and watched her work. She muttered things under her breath and expertly manoeuvred her tools. 

_”Why won’t you give? You’re a standard lock, nothing special. I’ve met your kind before a dozen times or more...” 

“Rust,”_ suggested a gap toothed man helpfully through the bars between their cells. 

Then, a satisfying pop. Rin swiftly stowed her kit out of sight again, cracked open the cell door and slipped out on silent feet rather pleased with herself. She almost padded into Hanasian in the dim light. He was not a cruel man, but he enjoyed the expression of open surprise on her usually composed face. Rin was not an easy woman to unsettle. 

_”For a moment there, wife, I thought I may have married your brother. What possessed you to break Faramir’s office?” 

“And out again, and Faramir's and not Aragorn's,”_ Rin pointed out.

Hanasian heard her pride in her accomplishment in her answer and found himself exasperated.

_”Vid asked me to train the women. Tonight was a... graduation exercise. Did they all make it back?” 

“Yes.” 

“That’s my girls,”_ Rin said fondly. 

_”Mecarnil will have a fit,”_ Hanasian said and Rin shrugged coyly. 

_”Mecarnil doesn’t have to know, does he?”_ she asked, wide eyes aimed squarely at him. 

He knew what she was doing. Was absolutely aware that she was using her attributes on him in the knowledge that he greatly appreciated those attributes. And, despite being aware, her ploys were working. Those eyes! He could happily drown in them. 

_”I left Faramir a note, explaining,”_ she said winsomely. 

_”As a matter of principle, this can’t happen like this all the time,” _Hanasian persisted, unable to look away from her, _"You can't bat your lashes, wind a strand of your hair around your finger and press into me like that and expect I will capitulate." 

”Just this once, perhaps?”_ she asked, voice soft now and that devious smile of hers twitching at the corners of her mouth. 

Marriage, Hanasian concluded, was enjoyable and he knew this would not be the last time. Rin's smile broke free outright when she saw an answering twinkle in his beguiling grey eyes. Hanasian grabbed her hand and whisked her out of the jail with words of debts being settled in a manner of his choosing. Though Rin thought she might like that very much indeed, she wisely said nothing of it. 

Instead, as she was towed through the city streets and dusk, _”Why didn’t you leave me there?” 

”It’s the night before deployment,”_ Hanasian replied, intent on their destination for the evening. 

_”I’m ready to go, the Ducklings are too,”_ Rin persisted and Hanasian turned to face her. 

She cocked her head, open curiosity, and he could she had a number of questions lined up as per usual.

_”Because, it’s the night before deployment,” _he repeated more slowly, particular emphasis where it belonged. 

Understanding dawned in her expression then and he was pleased to see her questions fade. After all, they were newly weds. There was more than one way to work off pre-deployment nervous energy and it would be some time before they had any privacy to speak of. There was a private dinner, and then the matter of that special something he had been saving for a night like this. Saving for his thief, his wild love, his wife. No time to waste!

~~~~~ 

When Wulgof woke Loch, the younger man woke with food on his mind. 

_”No, not breakfast,”_ Wulgof replied to Loch’s rumbling stomach. 

Yawning, Loch rolled to his feet and stretched out his spine. He hadn’t been asleep nearly long enough and it wasn’t fully dark yet. 

_”Company,”_ Berlas offered him by way of explanation. 

Loch nodded and headed for the ladder to the hayloft. He scrambled up that, more squirrel than man, cracked the smaller door at the rear of the barn, and spotted the flanker. Loch whistled this fact to the three men below, nocked an arrow in readiness. 

_”Ready for anything, nothing hasty,”_ Khule said as the men outside continued closer. 

They halted outside, still in formation and hailed Khule by name. Khule blink in surprise, Wulgof scowled in eternal suspicion and Berlas shrugged. 

_”Who wants to know?”_ Khule asked and was given a name in return that meant nothing to him. 

_”Have they got breakfast?”_ Loch shouted and Wulgof rolled his eyes. 

_”We do!”_ said the leader of the men outside. 

_”Good enough for me,”_ Loch muttered upstairs. 

Berlas shook his head, convinced that the scout would do just about anything for just about anybody if there was food or ale involved. 

_”Just you at first, for a polite conversation. No sharp edges,”_ Khule said and the leader outside inclined his head and approached slowly, hands held open and out to the sides. 

By the time the man reached the barn doors and slipped through them, Wulgof and Berlas both had their swords drawn but tips resting on the ground. The man peered at Khule intently, eyes bright in the dim light within the barn. 

_”It’s you. Khule,”_ he exclaimed, staring openly. 

_”Do I owe you money?”_ Khule asked, not entirely in jest despite how the man’s face split into a broad smile. 

_”You joined the Black Company,”_ he said. 

_”Aye, as did those two leaning on their swords now,”_ Khule warily replied. 

_”And that third with a bead on my man,”_ said the other, _”Do you command the Black?” 

“I lead this lot,”_ Khule said, shifting his weight from foot to foot. 

_”Would you share our fire this night, Khule? You and your men. Would mean a lot to us if you would.” 

“And why would you share hearth and food with us?”_ Wulgof asked leerily. 

_”Because he is Khule,”_ the man replied and Khule signalled Wulgof to silence. 

_”Gladly, we welcome our fellow brothers,” _Khule replied, falling back on the old rituals, and with that the man slipped out and called instructions to his fellows. 

Wulgof was swift to query Khule’s decision in the man's absence. 

_”Was that wise?” 

“We’ll stay on our toes. Don’t drink the mares milk, and you should be fine,” _Khule answered. 

_”What’s wrong with the milk?”_ Loch’s asked from the loft. 

_”It’s the sorriest case of hero worship I’ve ever seen,”_ Berlas commented and eyed Khule, _”What’s the history here?” 

“It's nothing. I just don’t like killing people I don’t have to. Simple as that,”_ Khule said uncomfortably. 

Little more could be added for those outside entered the barn. A fire was started, a meal was prepared and through it all, men stared wide eyed at Khule as if they couldn’t believe their luck. Berlas and Wulgof hoped things wouldn’t go sour when they learned that Khule, like any other man, had clay feet. Loch was preoccupied with the food. Of the Black Company quartet, it was Loch who struck up conversation and laughter and the other three were able to glean much from what Loch was able to prise forth with his amicable manner.


----------



## Elora (May 13, 2012)

The morning seemed to come all too soon for Hanasian. Waking with the first sign of daylight, Hanasian extracted himself from Rin’s embrace and she rolled away with a moan. Now only wrapped in her gown, and feathers fitfully drifting here and there over the floor of the room, Hanasian stroked her flank.

_”Time to arise my love. The day begins,”_ he softly said to her.

Rin’s response was not unexpected. She grunted and burrowed deeper into the covers. Hanasian began, then, considering extending their time alone further. However, the outside world was not inclined to make an exception on the newly weds this day. Hanasian’s thoughts were interrupted by a tap on the door.

_”Message from the King. He needs to see you right away!”_

The voice echoed through the door before Hanasian got to it. He pulled the door open, and the messenger handed him a parchment with the King’s seal on it.

_”Your orders. I think there has been some change in plans made overnight. Please hurry, he wants to see you forthwith.”

“I’ll be there shortly,”_ Hanasian grunted and with that, the messenger departed with a salute. 

Door closed, Hanasian turned to look over at his wife. Rin had stirred, curiosity rousing her and she had her head resting in one hand as she studied him expectantly.

Hanasian said, _”You best get ready. I’ve been summoned to the King’s chamber. You are welcome to come along if you so choose, but I think he wanted me there moments ago.”

“You go my Love,”_ Rin said, _”I’ll get ready and will meet you on the field.”_

Hanasian had pulled on his dark grey leather breeches, and cinched up his dark grey leather vest. He didn’t bother with a shirt and stomped his boots on. His belt with two knives and a couple pouches attached was all he had on when he left to see the King…

Hanasian arrived at the King’s chamber, and was summoned to enter.

_”Welcome my friend,”_ Aragorn said distantly as he sat looking out a window facing east. 

He did not turn to greet Hanasian. Looking at the light upon the King, Hanasian could see that he had not slept. 

_”M’Lord. I came as quickly as I could. Pardon my appearance, for I was expecting to take to the field by mid morning. Even now the men are gathered for their morning meal.”_

Aragorn stood wearily and turned. To Hanasian he appeared much older than when he last saw him. The only other time he had seen such a dramatic change in him was when he battled with Sauron with the Palantir. Then, the greyness came to the edges of his beard and hair, and lines spread toward his eyes from his temples. Now he was a bit more greyer, and getting out of the chair seemed much more of a burden to him. But he quickly shook it off, and came to Hanasian and clasped his forearm. He was again himself. 

He said_,”It appears I have misjudged the stability of the east. With our recent troubles in Harad, my eyes did not look as hard as they should have. Then when I did, my vision was obscured. So too when I used the seeing stone, as if the lost Ithil stone was preventing me from seeing. But last night I awoke with a fear that something was amiss, and I sent my will into the stone to see clearly into the east. 

“There was a power there that I had to wrest with. Not like that of the accursed Dark Lord, but one strong enough that it took most of the night for me to completely subdue. It remains a mystery to me, but I can see that trouble brews to a boil even now in the east.”_

Hanasian took a deep breath. Grim tidings and the Company was to set out today for the east. Hanasian asked, _”Any word on my men which set out east?”_

Aragorn paced a moment before coming to a standstill, _”Yes, they are well, and they know that their eyes and ears are my eyes and ears. An interesting development had occurred though. It seems that the Black Company has become legend among the young warriors since you were last there. 

“They seem to think Khule is a great general and they rally to him. He seems to take it all in stride, and has used this to recruit a whole company of Easterlings under the banner. But I wonder where their loyalties lay. As for Khule… Videgavia said he was a solid commander. What say you?”_

Now it was Hanasian who paced a moment before he answered, aware of just what might hang on his words.

_”He was quite useful to us when we met him in the east, and with some things he had to do then, made some powerful enemies. I question not his loyalty, and I am sure he has reason to be doing what he is doing.”

“That is what I hope. Berlas, Wulgof, and young Loch seem to be going along with it. But that is not the least of our worries. There are undercurrents across Rhun, and this isn’t some fear driven rebellion such as we had in the south recently. This is much deeper. 

“So I have summoned the army to prepare, and I’ve sent word to King Eomer that his aid is needed. You will go today as planned, but you must make haste. For I fear we may be too late to stop that which is coming.”_

The sun had broken over the eastern mountains as Aragorn and Hanasian spoke and poured anew over maps of Rhun. They discussed the clans and loyalties, and the undercurrents if restlessness that was working its way through the land. The loyal government was eroding. The young warrior class either deserted the Guard and went away east to join Khor, or it seems had banded together in the guard under a code of the Company. Sending Khule in and with word that he has returned to the land of his birth, may have emboldened this group. But it was too early to tell. 

Finally, it was time to go. Hanasian took two parchments from the King as he prepared to leave. 

Aragorn said, _”Take care of yourself, Hanasian. Give my best to Lady Rosmarin.”

“And please give my best to your Lady, Queen Arwen. Namarie.”_

Hanasian made his way to the camp, looking for his beloved. It seemed everyone was in order, and the new recruits could even keep time. Hopefully most of them come back.


----------



## Elora (May 13, 2012)

Only a day after the Company set out that the situation in the east seemed to melt. The Prefect was assassinated by a poison dart as he ate breakfast. Three senior clan chiefs were felled by internal rivals. It seemed the revolt had tipped its hand, either by chance or by plan. Regardless, chaos quickly ensued.

The four Black Company men had a good evening talking and eating. They even got some rest while one of their number kept watch. It was relaxed. The next day dawned clear and quiet, this peace broken by a young runner steaming in full speed. The youth spoke to his sergeant in their Easterling language; the sergeant became concerned. Khule too took note, and he signalled to Wulgof that things were going sideways quickly. That said, Khule was impressed that the sergeant kept his men well ordered. 

He said to Khule, _"This is our runner. He went to get word to our captain that we had found you. It appears he got word to him, but this morning the Captain fell. There has been some sort of uprising. The Prefect and some chieftains have been assassinated; fighting in the ranks of the guard erupted. Fortunately the code of the Company had prevailed with much loss. The instigators were crushed at the palace and around the lake, but things remain uncertain."_

Wulgof looked out the back as he said, _"I knew something was up when we were there. I could feel it."_

Khule hushed Wulgof and Loch took to the loft to regain his vantage. Khule mumbled, _"Great, This is just great. No sooner do I get here then a civil war breaks out."_

The sergeant said to Khule,_ "It seems the guard of the code of the Company is coming here. Word of you has reached them, and they all want to join."_

Khule rubbed at the stubble on his cheek and said, _"I don't have the authority to accept them into the Black Company...."_

Wulgof cut in_,"Extraordinary times sometimes calls for extraordinary measures, and I think this is one of those times. Besides, if you don't accept them, it is doubtful we will live to see the end of the day. We'll have to worry about the details when our Company gets here... if they get here. "_

Khule thought about it, and with the first troop marching over the rolling hill coming into sight, he made a decision. Standing up on a step, he said to the dozen Easterlings assembled in the barn, _"Right, attend well. You want to join the Black Company? That is good. There are oaths of loyalty to the King of Gondor and rules you will need to know about. We'll go over all that later when time permits. For now, I will swear you all in as honorary members until we get the rest all sorted out."_

Each man in turn starting with the sergeant gave a nod and a salute of their fist over their heart. Wulgof whispered to Khule as they did this, _"Honorary members?"

"Aye, the Cap sort of did that for Loch and Rin after Tharbad if you remember. Kinda gave them a trial period to decide. This is a version of that sort of thing,"_ Khule said in return. 

Wulgof looked unsure, but sighed and said as he turned to face the new honorary members, _"Extraordinary times."_

Khule said to the Easterlings, _"Alright now, We'll do the same to your colleagues when they get here, but I'll need you to make sure they are one of your order. We don't let just anyone in."

"It will be so. We know each other, and have code words to verify. Much has been put into place secretly,"_ the Sergeant said, and he barked some orders to his men and they all filed out of the barn and lined up. 

Loch got Khule's attention and held up the small banner he had taken with him, being the apprentice standardbearer. Khule gave him a nod, and he came down and affixed it to a broken length of lumber from the barn. He followed the Easterlings out, Khule, Wulgof, and Berlas after him. The four Black Company men stood in line behind the Easterlings as they watched the others soldiers approach. At first there appeared to be only another dozen, but all told, over fifty had gathered. They all seemed to have given a good account of themselves, and the sergeant seemed alarmed that he did not see certain faces among them. The captain was not the only one who fell, or so it seemed.

They set up camp outside the barn and set defensive positions on the hills around it. 

Wulgof, observing this turn of events, laconically said to Berlas, "_I guess they're on our side. I wonder what the rest of the Black will say when they get here to find we have expanded the company five-fold?"

"I hope they've done some recruiting as well. I would like to see some more westerners to balance this lot out," _Berlas said. 

Ever with an eye to the immediate, Wulgof added, _"We'll see. Right now I just hope Khule can keep control of these men."_

Berlas looked about and glumly replied, _"You got that right."_


----------



## Elora (May 14, 2012)

The Company was in full swing when Hanasian first arrived at their embarkation point. To the untrained eye it seemed chaos. Horses, men, a few carts, dust wheeling about; Bear and Molguv were bawling out orders. To the trained eye, however, it was a military Company mobilising. It would take the better part of the day to get everyone across the river by ferry. Frea, Folca and Foldine’s hard work in arranging horses for the expanded Company was finally on show. The horses were well chosen animals, the finest available for such purposes and, above all, militarily trained. Moreso than a few who nervously rode them onto the ferry. The carts were the first things across the Anduin. 

These held the heavier supplies for the Company was not going secretly but in open force. They held spare weaponry, water and other essentials. A number of crates held vital medical supplies and Rin protectively hovered like a hawk by them. She would have followed them over had Hanasian arrived earlier and had she known what was closing in on her. She had been so very well behaved and compliant, but she was NOT going to wear that wretched plate armour under any circumstances. Her chain mail was bad enough despite the padded under tunic. How she hated the stuff. It was heavy, noisy, hot and it caught at her hair. It made it difficult to move as nimbly.Yet, she knew enough to pick her battles and so had arrived wearing it and both Cardolan Rangers had been pleased with that. Was it not enough?

Rin stood on the bank, hand shielding her eyes from the glare of sun on water, and watched the last of her supplies go across. She had retained few empty spaces, for in field harvesting. The land they would travel through would offer such things that she would be foolish to pass by. She’d already issued out a list of things for the Ducklings to acquire as much of as possible along the way. Nettles of all sorts, a variant of the wondrous aloe plant and a several other things besides. Things they would need to treat the saddle and foot sore Company in the days to come. Her reverie was disturbed by a firm tap on her shoulder and Rin twisted about to catch an eye full of plate armour. 

_”No,”_ she said flatly, not bothering to find out who held it. 

_”You have to,_” Videgavia said and watched her eyes narrow. 

Rin turned back to face the river, muttering all sorts of unladylike things under her breath. 

_”Doc...will you just put it on so we can get under way. They had it made special for you, see. Custom, so it will be more comfortable. Please?” 

“Comfortable,”_ Rin snorted derisive amusement, _”It’s iron. Comfort is the last thing it is. I will not wear it, Videgavia. I won’t! I refuse! No. I will not wear it. No.” _

There was a clatter as Videgavia set the armour down on the bank. It dawned upon him that the two Cardolan Rangers, now nowhere to be seen, had known that Rosmarin would refuse the armour. Could he get away with stuffing her inside it? Perhaps...if he had four assistants to hold her down... and eyes in the back of his head for her inevitable reprisal. 

_”And, what’s more, it think it’s wretched of them to send you to do their dirty work. Where are they, eh?”_ Rin grumbled. 

_”Hiding,”_ Videgavia sourly said, wishing he had thought more carefully about accepting this task. 

He eyed the woman standing next to him sidelong a moment. He could see the glint of chain over her leathers. She wasn’t completely unprotected. Mind you, she was also nobility. Royalty. Were he in Farbarad’s or Mecarnil’s shoes, he wouldn’t want to explain to the court why an arrow or errant sword swing had felled a crown princess. Videgavia expelled a long breath. 

_”Look, just tell them it's far more perilous to put it on at this moment,”_ Rin said, voice thoughtful as her idea took shape. 

_”How do you figure that?” 

“Water. The last thing they need is for me to drown crossing the Anduin, wearing needless armour.” _

Videgavia brightened at that. She had a point, the crafty woman. He liked crafty women. 

_”And once on the other side?”_ Videgavia asked. 

_”What will be, will be,”_ Rin replied evasively, even more devious than before. 

He eyed her sidelong again. Well, less he knew the better. Videgavia nodded, satisfied with this arrangement and moved off. Hanasian’s found half of the Company on the far side of the Anduin and most of the other half in the process of joining them. By the time he located Rin, only a few remained for the final ferry to the far shore. Hanasian quickly relayed his tidings to those there and a veritable war council was held on the spot. 

_”We move fast then,”_ Videgavia surmised and Hanasian nodded his assent. 

_”Have to...no telling how long it will take the larger force to mobilise and civil war already seems likely,”_ Hanasian replied. 

Frea washed his hand over his face at that. Civil war...a truly abominable sort of war. 

_”Rin, you know anything about this?”_ Frea asked, scanning Rin’s face for some further information. 

She shook her head slowly, clearly worried now, _”Not a thing. I’ve not dreamt a thing about Rhun. Glimpses of Loch, that’s all. I’m blind as the rest of you.”_ 

Rin's swaying braid held a white feather in the weave of her pale golden strands. Hanasian plucked it free, a reminder of fairer and happier things than war. He knew the night they had just spent would be one he would remember to the end of his days. He tucked the feather into his fist but not before Rin spotted it. The soft hint of a smile told him it was the same for her. 

_”What will be, will be. We’ve dealt with such things before without the benefit of foresight. We can do so again,”_ Videgavia announced quietly. 

_”Civil war...messy,”_ Molguv said, rubbing at his face. 

Rin’s thoughts bubbled with the beginning of an idea. This war would be fought on a field wider than that of battle. It would be a fight for the hearts and mind of the populace. For that, they needed a particular type of warrior that the Black Company had. She was suddenly pleased at her stockpiling of supplies. Enough for Company and Rhun, at least those they met on the way, if she was judicious with their use and they could replenish as they went. Hearts and minds...hearts and minds. No time to get into that now, however. They needed to get across the river and on their way quickly. Loch was in the middle of a civil war and it would take weeks to reach him. Instinctive fear skated through her at that thought. 

Soon enough the final ferry was on its way to the far shore. Mecarnil and Farbarad had headed across earlier with Bear to help him maintain order on the opposite bank and to clear away the landing path to ensure they could depart swiftly. So it was, on the final crossing, a tremendous splash was heard off the port side of the ferry. The very side Rin happened to be standing at, watching the river speed by. Ripples spread out and her face was very carefully neutral. Videgavia eyed the Company Healer a moment and chose silence. He didn’t see her toss the armour overboard.

When they disembarked and finally formed up, the Company set off into what remained of the day. Not an hour into the ride did Farbarad knee his mount towards the Company Healer. 

_”Where’s your armour?”_ he asked and Rin’s eyes widened innocently. She’d been pulling that stunt on him since she was a baby and he could almost predict what she would say next.

_”You know, I haven’t the faintest idea. Perhaps it was left behind in that final flurry.” _

Farbarad nodded at that, unsurprised. It was against such eventualities that he had packed separately another set of armour. But, he’d keep that up his sleeve so to speak, for a time when it was really needed or she really irritated him. Rin watched a mild, amicable smile slowly spread over Farbarad’s features and was well pleased by this response. Mission accomplished, she concluded with satisfaction.


----------



## Elora (May 14, 2012)

They pushed at a reasonable rate that day, pulling in after dusk to set up a cold camp. Deployment was always a tedious, laborious, affair. It was for good reason that soldiers through time have reviled this necessary chore of service. The road to Rhun was a particularly long one. When Hanasian broke open the green ribboned parchment and learned it was now permissible for the Company as a whole to learn of their destination, over one hundred groans and moans were heard. Long as the march would be, it would prove a valuable opportunity. It would give the greener members a chance to learn essential military routine. It would give them a chance to conduct larger, more complex exercises. Rin made the most of such things to weave her Ducklings through them, fine tuning the delicate edge a medic or healer must walk on the field of battle. It was all pretend, all under ideal and predictable conditions. Still, it was better than nothing and maybe, just maybe, this drilling would provide enough habit to get them by in reality. In the terror, the bedlam, the blood and fear of real battle, habit and instinct could save lives. It could be the only thing left.

Understandably, things were a little awkward with the Company. Molguv and Bear routinely despaired of the New Company each dawn and dusk. There were stragglers, those out of formation, those who fell asleep on their watch. There were those who had yet to figure out the difference between a march, a field trip and a holiday. There were those whose faces shone insufferably with the gleaming light of adventure. Best to knock that out quickly and so a punishing pace was set for everyone and it worked, at a price. Each day, at dusk, those needing assistance were dotted through the Company. Each dawn, soldiers grumbled harder about having to get up and continue on. No mutiny, of course. Still, the gloss was being worn thin, mile by mile.

A week into the march, the Company halted for the night. The Old Company were wearily working through hobbling their horses and establishing camp and pickets without complaint. Those of the New Company still with the energy to talk were groaning at another set of aches, pains and blisters. Rin and her Ducklings trawled through the Company, setting to rights what needed to be and only that. There were resources to be conserved and no one rivalled Rin for frugality. Aside from plate armour, she was not a woman to waste anything. Not the slightest scrap. Protests and exhortations bobbed after them from those deemed not miserable enough to require intervention. Gratitude and relief followed in their wake from those who were miserable enough for treatment. Still, as carefully as she husbanded their resources, a week at this pace had exhausted some supplies and a concerted harvesting project on the march was now required. That was a difficult feat to muster if they continued marching at this rate. 

Preoccupied as she was with such practicalities, the Dream caught Rin by surprise. She was sitting cross legged by the camp fire, leaning comfortably against Hanasian as she remeasured bundles of dried herbs. The next moment she was elsewhere, unaware that her head had sunk against Hanasian’s shoulder and her fingers had ceased their movements. This, in itself, was not unusual. Another weary soldier by the fire. However, Rin’s eyes were not closed and it seemed as though she did not draw breath as she stared fixedly at the dancing flames. A signal from Folca alerted Hanasian, who was engrossed with his journal. Aside from this moment, no one at the fire moved or made a sound. 

_Rhythmic creaking. The smell of brine and pitch and wood. The snap of sheets and the high pitched whine of lines thrumming in the gathering wind of a storm. The half light of sun filtered through angry clouds. The sway of a rain slick deck. Then, disorientation as she lurched onto steady, soldi ground. The sound of desperate panting, air gargling wetly in the back of a throat. It was properly dark now, was the storm that bad? No, night - red sickening, leaping, dancing light. Fire. Fire in the night and the iron tang of blood, fresh, and of terror. Then, something glistened. Streaked with gore and sweat and a gruesome mud made from blood and dirt. A man’s arm, straining as he reached ahead of him into the terrible gloom of that night. In his fist, her eyes travelling along the bulge of sinew and muscle and tendon and bone, a rag...on a shard of a plank. No...the sickening firelight illuminated it a moment. Not a rag. The Standard. The gargling, straining breath. Whispering something over and over and over like a prayer. ‘Please, please, please.'_​
The camp fire gave off the pungent scent of burning herbs. Rin’s reaction had been visceral denial. She lurched away from Hanasian’s shoulder and pushed everything in her lap away in refusal. No. It cannot be. It will not be. Rin’s heart was pounding and her head swam. That arm, that fist, she knew almost as well as her own. It belonged to Loch. Hanasian stroked her back, trying to restore some calm. 

_”Not good,”_ Folca surmised. 

Rin shuddered and drew her knees up to her chest for warmth. Her shoulders were hunched defensively and her brow furrowed.

_”Keep this quiet,”_ Hanasian warned those around the fire, aware that the Company was worried enough. 

_”Doc, what did you see?”_ Foldine asked, leaning towards the fire the brush the last of her herb bundles from the flames and add it to the pile he had already saved from a fiery end. 

_”I saw battle, war,”_ Rin replied tersely before her jaw bunched and she closed her mouth resolutely. 

Those at the fire exchanged silent gazes and Rin was permitted her silence, for now. Much later, as they settled into their bed rolls for the night, Hanasian felt Rin’s hand steal into his own. Her fingers felt cold, despite the warmth of the night. He lifted her fingers to his lips, and as if that were some sign, she drew closer and clung to him. He let her settle there a moment. 

_”Long ride tomorrow, my love. Perhaps Molguv’s special reserve would ensure you rested tonight?"_ he quietly murmured into her hair. Some distance away, the bird call signal from one of the Company sentries confirmed all was clear. 

_”I’m not sure that it would help, dear heart,”_ Rin sighed. Hanasian was reluctant to pry, but he heard the tremor of distress in her voice still. 

_”Can you yet speak of it,”_ he gently asked. 

_”It was Loch...it was bad. Battle gone bad. He was clinging to the standard, pleading - begging it seemed. He sounded injured. I do not know if this has already happened or will happen...it wasn’t clear. A night time battle gone bad...and ships on the wings of a storm, hastening. I do not know whose and I do not know to which shore or port.”_ 

Hanasian stroked her hair, smoothing the tangles from the day in the saddle. After a while he felt her breathing even out and then, the harmless twitches of harmless dreams. He lay there, studying the stars overhead for a long while. Civil war, glimpses of doom past or future. He hoped Aragorn and Eomer’s army had mobilsed by now and they would reach Khor in time to prevent whatever it was Rin had seen. The ships...what connection those? On such thoughts was Hanasian carried to sleep, his wife’s body warm where it nestled against his own.


----------



## Elora (May 20, 2012)

The situation in Rhun was complicated. With the assassination of the King's Prefect, it signalled to Gondor that they were in open rebellion. But it seemed the plotters didn't count on one big factor... the arrival of Khule, Wulgof, Berlas, and Loch. Still more confusing was who exactly the plotters were. If it was a means to an end to bring independence, then it was not well thought out. If it was brought on by Khor's agents, it was a terrible mis-use of well-placed people. Most likely it was planned by rogue officers who didn't side with Khor, but unfortunately, they weren't as strong as they thought they were. 

The fighting in most areas was over that day, but some areas it went on. The northern reaches seemed to be where they were strongest, and there, those not of like mind were either slain in the fight, or grouped together and fled south. 

With chaos among the clans and within the biggest clans, most government control broke down overnight. The remnants of the loyal Easterling Gondor legion held a small area around where the Prefect had lived, and others who had word of the Company marched toward where they heard the Black Company was at. 

The next morning when daylight began to break, Khule looked out over the field. It was dotted with watchfires, and it seemed the numbers had more than doubled. 

He summoned Dhagat, the sergeant that led the original dozen, and asked, _"You know all these men?" _

Dhagat looked about the field and said, _"Some. I know of what units many are from, and it is quite a mixed lot." 

"I figured as much," _Khule said. _"You and your twelve just got promoted. I need loyal leaders, and I am counting on you for this. Have your kid... Runner, go and ... well a few others too, and have the commanders meet me here at the barn. Also, check the perimeter. With this many men of arms gathered in one place, it will surely draw attention. Also, find fresh word as to what is going on."_ 

The sharp salute of the right fist thumping his chest over his heart was all he did, and he turned to go. Immediately he was barking orders to his men, and with precision they fanned out. Runner took off to the far edge, and by the time the sun was well up in the eastern sky, eighty-four commanders of the various units had arrived. They were joined by a dozen sergeants who led their small units, and a few young individuals who were not military but were armed. 

Loch whispered to Berlas, _"Khule has his own army!"_ 

Berlas nodded, looking at all the men. Wulgof sat up in the loft, watching the goings on outside, but also keeping Khule within earshot. He was worried about their situation. If this mob turned on Khule, then they would be stepped on like a bug. Even with the rest of their Company there, it would be a bad odds. And if they recruited, they would not likely have the know-how to survive long against these well-trained warrior class soldiers. It all rested in Khule's hands and so far he had held it together well. Wulgof was the only one of the three that had been in Rhun the last time. He knew what Khule was like back then. He could see a bit of that coming out now. He sighed and watched. 

~~~~~ 

The men loyal to Gondor held their own around the Prefect's house. It seemed the weight of the rebel gangs stayed north and east of them. Toward the west, little had changed and the patrols remained loyal and doing their work. It was a good thing too, for they would be the first ones the rest of the Company would first meet. 

To the north where the clan chiefs had been assassinated, things were chaotic and lawless for most of the day. The rebels seemed to be poorly organized, which allowed a large group of loyal soldiers get away south. But they seemed to steady themselves by the end of the second day. 

Word got east to Khor late on the second day. He was not happy at first, for it was too soon. But he reacted quickly by building up defences to the west. He didn't need an influx of rogue soldiers flooding in, but he did want to screen them as they did. It was one of the first of these that brought him even more distressing word... the Black Company was in Rhun.


----------



## Elora (May 23, 2012)

*Black Company*

The morning sprouted still warm from the day before. Hanasian and Rin were entangled, the result of attempting to find a comfortable position on the ground and the closeness of newly weds. Arms and legs were everywhere under the thin sheet over them. However they were no different to everyone else in the Company. There was little time for anything but sleep during the night hours. The warm season was waning ever slightly each day and the dark hours grew each day before the sun brushed the eastern sky and chased away the stars.

The days still seemed just as long and the going was hard. Even though a trade route had started to flourish between Osgoliath and Rhun, the route through the rough rocks and edge of the swamps was not in good condition. Moving trade goods on wagons was one thing and the way was much improved over what it had been. However a deer track would have been considered a substantial improvement on past arrangements. Moving over a hundred well-armed and provisioned men over it was another matter altogether. Hanasian had sent Darius and Donius along with the recruits they had picked out ahead with the recon scouts so they could try and clear and widen the track through the rough country. They were mostly successful until the Company caught up with them. Then there was no time to do more than clear a few rocks that made pinch points and fill in any deep cuts in the rocks to make easier passage. For all of this, they were approached the western reaches of Rhun after two weeks on the march. The day started sunny like the days before. By noon, heavy clouds had gatheredin the north. Videgavia knew the signs and he said as much to Hanasian as they rode into a wider plain, glad to have left the rocks mostly behind.

_”It will be raining by evening. Autumn is coming. A not the best of times to be going east….especially with this gut feeling we may be there for the winter.”

“Yes, it was winter when we were here before too,”_ Hanasian replied and Videgavia nodded at that. 

Hanasian’s brooding gaze took in the men moving along around them and after a moment he said, _”Not the worst bunch we had, but I’m not comfortable going in with most of these men having only four or so weeks of hard training. Still, they seem to be taking to it rather well considering.”_

Videgavia again nodded. He added, _”They are a fair bunch. We only had seven drop out, and most of them were due to injuries. Tell me cap, why did Hamoor… Ravenclaw want to join this time? He seems to be straight with us, but there is something about him… “

“Aye, well you didn’t think much of most of the men we brought in at first. And if we get in deep any time soon, most of these will not make it. The ones that do will know how to survive. And I think Mulgov has done a great job with the resources at hand to get them this far. Plus I think we may have a few rough gems with other skills too. I think Darius and Donius have quite a cadre of specialists under their eye."_ 

Silence fell around the two men as they rode. Hanasian looked about and found Rin not far behind. She had her charges close as well, and predictably she had them busy as she seemed to prefer. They were sorting collected herbs and making notes while on horseback. Bear drove a heavy wagon of provision. He was one of the best drivers. While he was well, he would never be completely recovered from his wound from Tharbad. When all was said and done, he had survived evisceration. It did him well to be able to sit some.

The afternoon darkened and it was looking more like night when the first fat raindrops started to fall. White flashes of lightning split the heavy grey and the pursuing thunder hit hard enough to hurt the ears. Any grunts of complaint were well muffled by the sound of the driving rain and the need to control anxious mounts. Donius deployed a creation he had made to collect water for their use. A good thing too, for they had been depleting their supply in the dry heat of the past days. His rig managed to fill to the brim several of their empty barrels. This brother was considered a clever man indeed.

Though it seemed night had come, the rain slowly tapered off and just before it quit, an eerie orange cover the land. The sun managed to find the edge of the cloud as it sank low and it beamed its light under the dark clouds. The raindrops looked like silver beads and a rainbow could be seen at times. But it too faded and soon the red, orange and pink clouds were dark proper. With the onset of night the rain stopped. They set to camp and the defense was set in an arc to the west. Sentries were set to the east, and the rest settled in to eat and to rest. Hanasian ordered there would be no fires this night, for he had a feeling they were being watched.

And they were being watched. The western guard of Rhun had noted the approach of the Black Company.


----------



## Elora (May 24, 2012)

The arrival of the Black Company, in numbers far greater than ever seen in Rhun before, was as the autumn winds that seemed to sweep up mid afternoon and build towards dusk. Sometimes the winds carried storms, wild and savage affairs. Rin had seen their like in Dunland. How they did not get struck by lightening she did not know. What she could do if they were she could not fathom. It was just another thing to gnaw on during the day. Sometimes the winds only carried dust and heat and dried vegetation. Sometimes the scent of smoke, not just domestic hearths. Every now and again, the unmistakeable scent of death.

The wariness of the Company steadily escalated, particularly amongst those who had been to Rhun before. Old memories rose from uneasy sleep for many, Hanasian included. They moved as quietly as they could, lit no fires at night. The Black Company hackles were well and truly raised well before the first ragged party sought them out at the end of another long day. A haggard looking man and woman with haunted eyes, a dead babe in the woman’s arms against her thin chest. Desperation drew them out, for it was no easy thing to approach a military unit on the march in their state. Their tale was a familiar one. Particularly for the Company Healer.

Treachery swung this way and that in civil war. They had been burnt out of their farm, two elder children left amid the ashes of their home, nearly a week ago. Pitiful as they were, their arrival triggered a ferocious debate amongst the Old Company while the New Company silently looked on and wondered what sort of Company it really was. It was increasingly likely that they were bound for war and they could neither support civilians nor carry them with them into war. Rin had been unsettled and increasingly worried with each passing day. She had been silently brooding over the dream and her brother’s fate, her temper wearing thinner with each passing hour. While she could rationally acknowledge the logic and perhaps, even the ethics, of Molguv’s position, she saw an entirely different battle front to contend with. She argued that if it was civil war, they needed as much as the populace as they could get or face being devoured whole by the nation. Back and forth the argument went, increasingly vehement until Molguv’s questioning of her grasp of military strategy snapped her usual control 

_”Spend twenty years on the losing side of a civil war before you dare ask me that question again,”_ she openly snarled, _”Or, let me make it really simple for you. One word: DUNLAND! Now you can all scarper off to wherever it is you need to get to in a hurry. I am staying here and I am doing my job and that is an end to it!”_

She whirled on one heel, snapped the name of the nearest Duckling who was skulking nearby, and stalked off to where the two refugees had huddled together, sunk in defeat into the grasses. Two Bells trailed in her wake, looking over his shoulder at the grim faces of the Old Company and forward at the stiff back of his mistress as she stalked ahead of him, cloak flapping like an angry banner. No matter which way he looked at it, he would be in trouble. There was nothing to do for the child and its parents needed a great deal more than any mortal or immortal could provide. Water, bury the infant, immediate medical care, news on what they had seen on their way to this point and where the dangers might lie, some food and it was done. Rin brooded for a long while as she watched them shuffle away. If she watched long enough, they’d disappear into the gathering dusk. The afternoon wind whipped her cloak out behind her and Two Bells knew by now to be quiet if he could. But he couldn’t.

_”Will they make it?”_ he asked, saw her frown slightly and then swing her attention to him fully.

He watched her with those infernally hopeful, youthful eyes. She knew what he wanted. He wanted to know that it was worth it, that it had been successful. That it would be better again, for them and for him. She also knew what she owed him.

_”I don’t know, but I hope so,”_ she answered truthfully and watched his eyes drop to his boots a moment and then lift to watch the departing pair. In this time, it had finally dawned upon Rin that she had been perilously close to open insubordination.

Rin left him there, watching after the forlorn pair in the distance, and turned back to face the consequences of her outburst. After three weeks on the road, the men around her looked every inch the very formidable monsters she had spent years fearing. Molguv particularly, hulking and dark and heavily bearded now. He scowled at her as she passed, and Rin felt her surprise as she scowled back without trepidation. Oh, how swiftly some things changes and how permanent other things were. War led to suffering. Brother against father, mother against daughter. There were those who were there to fight, to contest, and those whose lot in life it was to endure. Rin knew, no matter what they did, that it was likely the two refugees would not make it through the week. But, they might encounter others and say what the Black Company did and word might spread and they might acquire a far more powerful weapon than any spear or sword. Some things were brighter and stronger than steel and might alone.

The lateness of the day resulted in them making camp. Some grumbled about the delay of an hour making the next day longer. She could not dispute that, another hour away from Loch. Was he still alive? Did her dream mean what she sensed it did? Was it the storm of yesterday or the one tomorrow that would be the one that would carry those ships? Where did they go to and who was on board? So preoccupied was she that Farbarad had to step to one side quickly so that she would not walk into him outright.

_”Achieve anything useful?”_ he asked her but she scowled instead at the bundle he had wrapped in his arms, seeing straight through his opening salvo.

Despite the wrapping, it clanked. Farbarad tried to reason with the woman all the same, just once.

_”Look, you can put this on voluntarily, or I will sit on you while Mecarnil stuffs you into it. I reckon Molguv might help too, so no use plotting how to get the slip on the both of us.”

“I can’t do my job dressed as a giant metal turtle.”

“It’s this or not doing your job at all.”_

Farbarad leaned closer as her jaw firmed and her shoulders squared. He placed a hand on one shoulder, which she glared at, and made certain that she heard every word he was about to say very clearly.

_”Not up for debate, Rosmarin. Next lot of refugees may not be all that they seem. You put this on, you get to wage your civil campaign for a little while longer. Don’t put this one, we’ll truss you up and toss you in Bear’s wagon for the rest of the campaign.”_

Farbarad saw one sceptical brow rise. The setting sun burnished her hair and he knew she was weighing it all up, calculating her odds. She had worn the same expression when she had broken into Elrohir’s office as a child and decorated some of his more precious books with crayon not ten minutes after she had been sternly warned out of the elf lord’s sanctuary. She had been unrepentant upon discovery, crayon still clutched in her hand, all of ten months of age. He smiled at her now without any mirth at all and looked hard into her changeable winter eyes without hesitation. 

_”It’s true. Mecarnil wouldn’t hear of it. A gentleman like him would be horrified at trussing you up like a prize calf,”_ Farbarad said as if he could hear her thoughts, _”Me, well I’m a whole other sort of man. So, do you really think you’d like to test my will or word? I take my oaths of service seriously indeed, Princess.”_

And there, before she concealed it, he saw surprise in the depths of her eyes. They were silvery now, only faintly blue. She blinked at him, re-evaluating. She heaved a sigh and inclined her head. Mecarnil, who was watching the exchange from a safe distance as he set his horse to picket, felt his jaw drop open. Of course, once Rin had to wear armour, so too did the Ducklings much to their chagrin. Long accustomed to sleeping rough, sleeping rough in mail and armour while armed was another undertaking all together. Consequently, Rin’s frayed mood had declined further by the time morning arrived.

More ragged, hopeless, bereft and desperate parties emerged and as Farbarad had predicted not at all what they appeared to be. The Company lost two to ambushes on one particularly bad day. Rin stopped muttering about the armour when she had to deal with the ravages of a particularly toxic poison dart. Even Rocks, a stoic lump of a man, looked deeply unsettled by the time the second man had died. It had been a slow, nasty death.

_”No man should have to die like that,”_ he said as he closed the tortured recruit’s sightless eyes.

_”Have you still got that dart?”_ Rin asked Two Bells, who stood nearby and had done exactly as he had been instructed to.

_”Find something to wrap it in. Silk – Donius will probably have some undyed silk tucked away. Don’t touch it. Bring it to me when you’ve done that.”_

Bells, dart safely aloft before him, sprang away. The press that had gathered veered away from him, eager to avoid the dart and whatever had produced that terrible death.

_”Bury them. We have to move out,”_ Videgavia ordered, for it was not yet noon.

As men swirled about to set to their task, three ‘refugees’ and two Black Company men to bury, Sparks couldn’t help his curiosity.

_”What are you going to do with the dart, and from horseback and by whatever starlight can be gotten tonight?”

“More than one can play this particular game, Sparks. All we need to know is what they’re using to play it. I mean to find out. How is no one’s business but my own.”_


----------



## Elora (May 24, 2012)

Rin left Sparks and Rocks to consider her words. Doc had been pointed about sharing information and knowledge. It was, she had said many times, how any healer worth their salt learned. They acquired information, tested it, challenged it, reconsidered it, applied it, passed it on to others. An endless flow, like time or the seasons themselves. Her recalcitrance to discuss this particular matter was, therefore, odd. But not even Two Bell’s boundless curiosity could shake more from her and by mid afternoon, she had sent all three of them as far away as possible from her. Banished, the Ducklings rode throughout the rest of the Company, equal parts curious and relieved and contemplative according to their individual natures.

It was no easy thing to test a poison for identification on horseback, clad in inflexible armour. However, Rin had expended all of her leverage in that argument with Molguv. She wasn’t about to attempt to plead a second delay. Thankfully, Hanasian happened to catch a particular flask that had slipped from her grasp before it shattered on the ground. He returned it to her, peering at her hard. She flashed him the barest of smiles and returned to her task. At least she was focussed on something, which was better than brooding over things as far as Hanasian was concerned. There was just no time for husband and wife to talk, to really talk, to share their mind and their worries and their hopes. A time and place for everything and this wasn’t it. Besides, where was that army Aragorn had been sending and was that yet another band of refugees/assailants that Foldine has flushed out?

The week slipped by and Rhun stretched out around them, a massive land by anyone’s reckoning. The next day, the Company encountered its first sign of civilisation. It was an unusual rainy day, dreary but on the whole welcome. The Black Company had found a small cluster of buildings, not even big enough to be considered a village. They reigned in and swiftly decided to send a squad to the settlement. Hanasian sent in a mix of veterans and recruits, and two healers. One was his wife, the other was Two Bells – the youth was rarely far from her in any case, a real duckling was the running joke amongst the Company men, trailing his mother duck about with the occasional quack. They were not so wise to say so within mother duck’s hearing. No man openly hinted that the Doc might waddle or quack, especially when she was armed to the teeth, married to their commanding officer and of a particularly sharp mood of late.

With the detachment sent in, the remaining Black Company set to encircling the settlement and spread a defensive net to see what they could flush out of the surrounding land. As Hanasian had expected, the land was not nearly as empty as first appeared. In the settlement itself, a whole different sort of trouble was emerging. As cots go, the one that Rin stood in with Bells, Videgavia and Farbarad was a hovel in every sense. The air was close, dank and reeked of violence. The reason for this was a nightmare sight, spread on what passed as a floor. A child, perhaps ten summers old, lay broken and battered on the pressed earth. His uncle or father stood under Videgavia’s mistrustful eye in a corner, dark eyes darting from the child to the Daleman to the door. Outside, the incessant drip of rain and the sound of the rest of the detachment checking the settlement could be heard. Inside, the silence was oppressive. It was one of horror, dismay and shock. Even to the most hardened, what they had found was enough to twist a man’s stomach into rebellion. Two Bells lost no dignity by being green around the gills. Even Farbarad and Videgavia were. Rin, pallid in the grey light, crouched by the child and desperately tried to determine what, if anything could be done.

She eased the tortured child up, murmuring softly to him and blanched at what she glimpsed before she set him down.

_”Is that-“_ Two Bells broke off his question and pressed a fist to his mouth as Rin reluctantly nodded. He rushed out into the rain and Rin spread her fingers over the boy’s shattered chest.

_”Kidneys,”_ she said, more to herself than anyone.

The boy had been beaten so badly that his kidneys hung out of his body. It was just one of a terrible set of injuries. Bones smashed and protruding from his slack skin, bruises so deep they were black and huge. Worst of all, he had not died. Somehow, he clung on and he watched her with silent suffering. She continued to murmur to the child softly, doing what she could with what she had to steal some of his pain from him. Evidently, she took enough to enable the child to gasp something in his local tongue.

_”Not true! LIES!”_ said the man Videgavia watched in thickly accented Common.

As she comforted the child, for no one could heal his devastating injuries, she noted the contusions on his sun darkened skin. Fists and feet had been used. Adult sized ones. But something like a bar or rod had also been used. It was this that had smashed through the usually resilient leg and hip bones. The child tried again, urgently repeating what he had said before to her, somehow recognising that his last chance to see justice was slipping away and then he was still forever more.

Rin’s hands shook as she removed them. Death, to have her hands and to be attempting a peripheral heal when death took him was always excruciating. For the child, though, it was a mercy. Slowly Rin straightened and her expression was blank as she lifted her head to study the other occupant of the cot. A bar, a rod. Someone had taken not only their fists and feet to this child, but had used something to beat him with. And, as she studied the increasingly agitated man who squirmed under the sudden and ferocious scruitiny of a Dunedain set of eyes, she found herself grappling with memories of her own. Oh, this one struck so closely to her bones. Rin closed her eyes as it all pressed home hard and all at once. She very much wanted to take the elven sword at her side and separate the man’s head from his shoulders. For this child, for all the other children, for the child she had been once. She wasn’t sure who said her name, but when her eyes opened she saw it then. The walking stick the man clutched behind his back. The sight of it made her shudder hard. Her hand had closed around her sword hilt and she had partially drawn her blade without realising it.

_”All clear out, except this mess of Two Bells by the door here,”_ Bear called, his bulk nearly filling the doorway and breaking the sudden tension that seemed to have gripped all those within.

_”Bring the man. Hanasian needs to see this,”_ Rin said, voice hoarse as she released her sword and unhitched her wet cloak.


----------



## Elora (May 24, 2012)

She carefully wrapped the boy, movements so gentle that none of the three veterans could bear to watch. The boy’s body was in her arms when they glanced back and the sombre squad made their way back to the Company. 

_”What’s this, Doc?”_ Hanasian asked as Rin arrived with the boy’s shrouded body in her arms and ghosts in her eyes.

_”This is a child who was beaten to death by his uncle,”_ Rin replied and set the child once more on the soaked earth.

Rain ran over them as she pressed on, turning to one side to indicate a man that Videgavia and Farbarad was escorting none too gently. Bear’s face was thunderous. He looked like he could chew rocks. Two Bells looked like he might lose his stomach again. Rin was dangerously composed.

_”Not to put too fine a point on it, children are beaten all over the place. Why is this a Black Company matter?”_ Molguv asked and blanched at the burst of expression that showed before she could conceal it.

_”That is his uncle. I hope you can confirm why the child was beaten, fists, feet and that carved walking stick with the pieces of his nephew’s bone and blood still clinging to the grain. I suspect he beat the boy because the boy was caught running information and or supplies. Between whom, that’s what we need to know. Do you understand the Easterling tongue, Molguv?”

“Some,”_ he admitted and then listened as she relayed what the boy had said to her.

_”Well, do you understand it?”_ she asked, and repeated the foreign words again.

Molguv nodded, _”Yes, despite your accent. But the fact remains, Doc. You could have just sent for one of us. The questioning could have been done in the village. Now he knows we are here and in what strength. Once the interrogation is done, then what? This should have been done in the village.”_

Rin’s hand closed around her sword hilt,_”No, it could not.”

“Why not?”_ Hanasian pressed, catching at something in the steel of her tone.

_”Because there were not enough Black Company men in that squad to prevent me from killing that man on the very bloodied earth upon which he stood,”_ she admitted and then swung away to leave them to it before she forgot herself again. 

Sparks and Rocks emerged to collect up the shrouded boy for burial. Molguv and Bear set to interrogating their prisoner. Rin was left to her own devices, for everyone’s sake, and she spent a good amount of the afternoon pacing back and forth. Videgavia shook his head and considered Hanasian a long moment.

_”If she keeps this up, she’ll explode and at the worst possible time,”_ he said as another rain squall set in.

Hanasian grunted agreement, but knew that the approach would need to be carefully timed. Meanwhile, there was a prisoner to interrogate and the matter of his intelligence to analyse. Accordingly, the Company had not moved by mid afternoon and Videgavia called for exercises despite the sodden weather. There were moans and groans but soon enough they had fallen out into their training squads. Any spare moment to hone their skills was not about to be wasted. They wanted to retain as many of these men and women as possible. In the midst of it, Folca decided that enough was enough and took it upon himself to approach the still pacing Company Healer.

His twin spotted him on the final approach and pulled him aside.

_”Are you sure that’s wise?”_ Frea asked and Folca rolled a shrug.

_”Well, Khule’s the best swordsman and he’s not here and Hanasian’s not far behind Khule but he has his hands full. I’m third best, so if I’m lucky, I should come out the side in one piece or near enough. Besides, something has to give.”_

Frea released his brother’s arm and watched his twin intercept the healer. In the rain and amid the training squads, it was nearly impossible to hear what was said. Whatever Folca managed to say, the amicable and happy go lucky side of the Rohirrim twins was successful in getting the Company Healer to draw her sword on him. She swatted at him half heartedly a few times, and appeared to be humouring him until he pulled a move that had her flat on her back in the mud. Then, it was properly on and the match between the two became a serious one. Folca was a superb swordsman. He had no intention of injuring his opponent. He was not entirely sure the same intention was shared by Rin. She looked like she meant business, fierce and savage and startlingly fast despite the weight of the armour she wore.

By the time the washed out night arrived, several things had happened. The Healer’s mood seemed to lighten somewhat, probably due to exertion and the numbing exhaustion that followed it. Folca seemed a little stiff in his movements. Babble was no longer prepared to risk being discovered lingering about like a bad smell. The prisoner was questioned and handed back to the inhabitants of the settlement to deal with. His justice would come, but not swiftly. The Company now knew that civilians, children, were being used to run information and supplies to various forces in the field in Rhun. 

By the close of the fourth week on the road, Hanasian had his answer on the whereabouts of the army. There was another ambush, this one brazen for it came in broad daylight. It offered Rin a fine opportunity to test out the counter toxin she had been feverishly working on in every spare moment. Of course, they had to survive the ambush and this one was well executed. To Hanasian, it seemed proof that Khor’s hand was active in this area. It was military perfection to stage running strikes and then melt away, bleed off an opponent before they even reached the main stage of battle.

Imagine Hanasian’s delight and surprise to find on the western flank that an advance party bearing Rohan’s colours approached. This turned the tide of the encounter irrevocably in their favour. By the time things had settled again, Hanasian espied his wife’s fair head as she winnowed through the press in search of wounded. When none other than Eomer himself swung down from his saddle, hair now silver but eyes as vivid a blue as ever, Hanasian found he had important matters to see to. Of course, there was no bowing or salutes. Out in the field, such behaviour was a certain way to have your ranking officers swiftly killed by your opponents. Hanasian soon learned that Eomer had set out with all haste at the first sign of trouble with their ancient foes and had a great deal to say about what they had seen on their way to this point. The two swiftly fell to talking, two commanders in the field with a troublesome matter before them as their men mopped up around them.

Hanasian’s discussion with Eomer broke off as word carried to them of the outcome of Rin’s counter toxin. Sparks reported that it worked, in a fashion, but those afflicted would need some time to properly recover their strength.

_”Ah, your wife,”_ Eomer said as they set out to locate Rin and see for themselves. 

Hanasian rolled his shoulders. _”Yes…she’s a direct woman, lord, and she is particularly sharp when someone interferes with her work.”_ 

Hanasian saw that Eomer only smiled as they strode through the combined press of Company and Rohirrim.

_”Be at ease, Captain. Elfwine was thorough in his reports from the Harad campaign,”_ Eomer replied and Hanasian abandoned damage control at that point as, in any case, they had located Rin.

_”Whichever idiot you may be, GET OUT OF MY LIGHT!”_ Rin snapped, not lifting her head and instead staring hard at the man she was working on.

She heaved a sigh, considered the flask in her hand and held it up to the recently vacated sunlight a moment, muttering at its colour and viscosity more like an alchamist than anything else.

Then, she flicked her attention to Hanasian’s face and he saw some regret in her expression and her cheeks faintly coloured. Then, her attention drifted momentarily to Eomer. The king was clad as any Rider might be and she spared him little time beyond initial study.

_”I hear it’s working, but I can see from the look on your face it isn’t,”_ Hanasian said and she heaved a sigh and agitated the flask.

_”I just don’t have everything I need for this particular mix and there’s no way to get it unless one of those horse boys have horses with wings. It just isn’t doing quite everything it should.”

“Horses with wings…Just as well all the wizards have left these shores. If one of them heard that idea, I shudder to think what fearsome creature would result,”_ Eomer mused and Hanasian watched one eyebrow climb incredulously.

_”Wizards? Sounds like you’ve actually read a book if you know about those. Who is he?”_ Rin’s last question was directed at Hanasian.

Behind her, Frea, Folca and Foldine had all gathered and were watching avidly. Something was afoot.

_”Eomer King, my wife…Rosmarin of Cardolan and Black Company Healer,” _Hanasian sighed to Eomer and caught out of the corner of his eye he saw Frea elbowed his brother knowingly. Rin’s transformation was truly stupendous.


----------



## Elora (May 24, 2012)

One moment, cantankerous and sarcastic and the next moment she seemed close to outright panic. Rightly so, Hanasian mused, given her turn of phrase to a monarch. Her eyes grew huge, she swallowed hard, and he just knew that if she could flee that very instant she would have.

_”Oh!”_ she squeaked and at that Eomer seemed to suddenly realise something.

_”There! That’s it! I have met you before. You were a mere slip of a thing then, perhaps eighteen years old, no shoes?”

“I- I’m not sure, sire…Perhaps you have me mistaken with someone else.”

“Oh no. I remember faces, particularly yours. You… I remember now…a stolen bracelet from one of the chamber maids.”

“A lie! Firstly, bracelets are inedible and secondly it was so ugly it couldn’t even be sold for coin to purchase food.”

“As I thought… Well, I’m pleased that I decided to hear the matter myself. I’d have no way to explain how I came to permit a maiden of royal descent be placed in stocks or jail. Had I known then what I know now…To think, a crown princess a beggar and serving in my own halls…”_

As the king reminisced, something akin to panic took hold of Rin’s thoughts. What was the tally on them now up to? Sixty marks or more? The king of Rohan remembered her? Oh he was smiling now, but that would all end when he realised who she was and what had happened and then it would be irons or worse, rope around her neck. Hanasian watched all of this with narrowed eyes, particularly the barely concealed amusement of the three Black Company rohirrim. 

_”Perhaps, when this business is seen to, you will return with the Captain to my halls, this time as a guest rather than kitchen staff?”_

Rin stared at Eomer, struck silent by her predictament. Behind her, Molguv tried very hard to not laugh and failed. At that moment, Two Bells saved her skin. He skidded up, babbling of some disaster and Rin finally had a legitimate escape. She seized it with both hands and was away in a twinkling of the eye, peering anxiously back over her shoulder to check she wasn't being pursued.

_”Definitely her. I never forget a pretty face. In any case, despite her dissatisfaction, I’d be more than grateful if you would consent to sharing that elixir. I’ve lost close to eight men from those infernal darts.”_

Hanasian was more than happy to share such information and he continued the discussion with the king regarding the difficulties of the campaign and how best to combat them. By the time Eomer and his party left, he had extracted the necessary information from a Company Healer who seemed determined to not show her face to the king again, ever. Hanasian departed, instructions in hand and Rin let out a miserable sigh. Of all the dumb luck, she mused, rubbing at her forehead. That cheese job in Meduseld would haunt her to the end of her days, she was sure of it.

Ultimately, while she was preoccupied with lamenting her fate, Molguv sidled up and nudged her.

_”Didn’t offer him any cheese then?”_ he asked and Rin gaped at him a moment and then her jaw closed with an audible click.

_”That idiot! He said something, didn’t he! That idiot! Lochared better still be alive when I see him next because when I do, I am going to kill that man, twice over!”_

Thankfully, the rest of the day passed with little else of note, Bear’s wagon loaded down with men who would need time to recover sufficiently to ride. The presence of Rohan and confirmation that Gondor was not far behind did something to ease the general mood of the Company.


----------



## Elora (Jun 3, 2012)

As the chaos ensued after that first day, inside a small prison cell sat a smiling Khurg. Aged and showing signs of senility, he had expected to live out his days locked up. Though it had been many years, the elderly general warlord of the Sagath clan retained his sympathizers. It was thought that most had been killed or imprisoned when Khurg was defeated many years ago. And little was ever said among the ranks of soldiers or the people since. But now it was becoming apparent that a cadre of young officers had simply disbanded and went underground after that fateful battle. Working quietly and in deep secret, they crafted the plan that would free their old leader. Though all things didn’t quite go as planned, and the events were triggered a little earlier than they wanted them to be, it had so far fallen in their favour. 

A week had passed when the rebels launched a concentrated assault on the part of the city where the loyal Gondor Legion Guard had gathered and there was heavy fighting. The loyalists gave way a couple blocks at first but managed to take back one. With their supplies dwindling, their position was becoming precarious. Yet overnight the rebels just faded into the darkness. The next morning was quiet…. too quiet! The besieged soldiers sent out scouts to locate their foes. All returned with reports that the city was abandoned. It didn’t make sense to spend such an effort to dislodge the loyalists then simply abandon the front. Something must have happened elsewhere. It was about the noon hour when a din rose to the north. Battle had started, but who was fighting whom? Forming up into ranks, the loyalist men who had taken refuge there after fleeing from the north set out toward the smoke. The Prefect’s guard stayed and kept vigilant watch. It would fall to them to hold the area until relieved.

The prison was just north of the Prefect’s compound and the rebels had in their assault the previous day taken and freed the prisoners. One of them was Khurg. Despite his frail age and senility, he had enough of his wit to know that there would be reprisals for all that had happened. He and some of his old command freed along with him, attempted to wrest for control over the unruly rebels. But the younger commanders who had set things in motion refused to give up their command. Throughout most of the morning, the rebels spent the time trying to sort out their hierarchy. Though Khurg was recognized as their overall leader, the chain of command was not clear below him. It was a style that had suited Khurg well in the old days, but right now when their fortunes were on the verge of changing, decisive leadership was needed to get their affairs in order.

~~~~~

To the east, Khule, along with Berlas, Wulgof, and Loch were preoccupied with their new role as the Black Company elite in the eyes of the many Easterling recruits. They spent a week to organize them, indoctrinate them in some basic Company rules and conduct, identify the natural leaders, and set the men to the task of guarding their land. Khule knew he would have to get them moving, and his senses told him it would be soon. He had daily scouting reports from a light reconnaissance squad he organized under Runner. They ranged far enough west to garner word of the rebellion. Feeling he was as ready as he was allowed to get in a week, Khule issued the order to move out in the early morning hours. Khule, Loch, Wulgof, Berlas and most of the original twelve Easterlings marched at the head, with four groups of forty men following in their wake. They appeared sharp and professional, as far as these things go, and were in high spirits that they were marching to battle under the Company’s banner. Never mind it was going to be against their brothers, kinsmen. 

Runner’s squad took the point and guided Khule’s Eastering Company to the north, then west. It was almost the noon hour when they came to an opening in the wood. Down a grassy slope they could see an encampment of rebel soldiers. Khule immediately recognized the banner of Khurg flying in their midst, a ghost from his past flickering over rebel heads. He waved at Dhak and had him set up a picket of men along the wood line, to watch for guards. It was strange that the edge of the wood held no rebel watchers to guard such an encampment from an obvious path of concealed approach and ambush. Could the rebel be so poorly organised? Nobody watched the outskirts and it seemed only a few paid any attention as lookouts immediately around the encampment. He had to strike now. 

Addressing the companies, Khule said, _”We have reached the hour of battle. All you who stand before the standard of this Company, and have taken oath to serve its commission, your hour has come. Before us are the rebels who have plunged this land into turmoil. It will fall to you to claim it from them and ease the suffering of your people. For beyond the hills to the south and west marches our Company, and it will be well for us to have matters in hand for their arrival.”_

The cult-like adherence seemed surreal to Khule, and Berlas and Wulgof flanked him as he spoke. A cheer was about to begin but Khule anticipated it and held his arm up and flashed the hand-sign for silence. With his other hand he made the motion that the Easterling armies had used for centuries to signal silence. They would attack in stealth and they did not want to give their presence away to soon. 

He went on, _”Form into the two-two formation and make ready to move. When we are half way down the hill, rear regiments spread to the flanks so that we charge as a wedge. Maintain unit cohesion and watch each other’s backs. May this day go well. Now let’s go.”_

The four Easterling regiments formed as a large square and set forth toward the camp. Hopefully the surprise gained would carry them over. Though Khule was fairly sure most of these men would hold to their oaths as Company men when the blood started to flow, there may be some whose allegiance wavered. Oaths were one thing. The spilling of your kinsmen’s blood was quite another.

Fortunately for Khule, they held together rather well. After they were sighted, the soldiers in camp made ready to welcome the Company as brothers. This was an unexpected surprise, and while it afforded them the unparalleled opportunity to approach, Khule’s face held the tension of the civil duplicity it was. One of the Company commanders gave the order to draw swords and chaos ensued in the camp. Alert of an attack went out, but confusion remained. By the time the Company men made contact with the first men of arms in the camp, only a few rebels survived the onslaught. Crude ranks of rebels formed, engaged, and shattered when several of their men were slain. Khule’s Company men took losses as well. This served to enrage the warrior blood of the others and the battle took on a ruthless quality that Rhun warfare was known for.

Surprise had been achieved and the initial success was great, but there was a sound, and another contingent of rebels emerged from the wood to the southwest. The Company fell back in good order to form up a defensive line and held this line with the first engagement of this new force. A second assault was held as well and the afternoon saw the two sides fall into stalemate. Khule thought they had a good line to hold but was unsure about their right flank. Some of Runner’s squad set out northwest and some went southwest. It didn’t take long for word to get back to him that their position was tenous at best. A small group of soldiers were moving north toward their left, and the rebels had a strong grip on the track to the north on their right. With their backs to the east where uncertainty loomed, it could all go badly for Khule as easily as it had gone so well. With the approach of evening, there was little choice this night but to dig in and hold the line and hope for the best. As for what that might be, Khule could think only of the arrival of relief from the west. Khule set the watch and told the other men to rest. 

He hunkered down with Wulgof and Berlas, both men looking as weary as he felt, and said, _”So we don’t know who is who half the time with this lot, and we aren’t sure how many factions there are.”_

Berlas nodded and Wulgof sourly grunted and the three men talked in the sparse way of men who had served in tight spots with each other before. To an observer, hardly anything discernable was said. Runner was not far off, talking to Loch. They were close in age and the two young men seemed to naturally gravitate to each other. 

_”You have done well in a short time Runner,”_ Loch said, _“You have gone from the lowest of the low as a boy soldier in the eyes of the others to an important position in the Company. Your scouts are good eyes and Khule sees you as their leader."_

Runner nodded as he looked at the ground, not understanding all that was said, but enough. He was proud of this but wasn’t sure how he accomplished it or whether he could continue to in the future. Runner, however, was troubled.

He said to Loch in rough Westron, _”One man did not return. He was he was younger than me. I sent him on the hardest route. Loss, hard.”_ 

Loch frowned at that, aware that his new companion was confronting the realities of battle this night. In this case, Loch felt older than his years. In this, he was the veteran. 

He said to Runner, _”He may still be alive. Maybe he got delayed or couldn’t get back for this reason or that. What was his name? He will be remembered in the Company lore.”_ 

Loch hoped his words would help, but in his mind he kept the thought the man may have gone over to the other side. No, he remonstrated with himself, Runner seemed to trust the man. He just might still be alive, maybe.

_“You need to tell Khule of this. He needs to know.“_

Runner nodded and said, _”Dorghat. He called us his family.”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 3, 2012)

They both then walked over and squatted down on their heels near where Khule was. Some of the commanders came over and sat as well, wanting to be a part of any planning. 

Khule sketched a crude map of lines in the dirt and said, _”Under the circumstances, we will have to make for the city. We won’t be able to repeat our success of today on these men again, and with our casualties a tenth of our total strength, it is likely we’ll face a stronger, more determined rebel army in the morning. Word is the Prefect’s guard still hold the city centre and are likely besieged. We will try and breakthrough to them, and hold until our men get here. However, should things develop before then, we will adjust as necessary.”_

Night fell with a relative calm between the two armies. But it didn’t last long. A commotion on the south side of the rebel camp erupted into a full-on fight. Whoever it was that arrived wasted no time raiding the rebel camp, setting fire to some of their provisions. Seeing this. Khule ordered one of the regiments to move forth to the left to assist and to find out who it was. His hopes were it was the Black Company, but no such luck. Still, The regiment under the command of Khade quickly set out toward the south end of the rebel line where the fires could be seen and swords could be heard. Khule got word out through Dhak for the others to form up but hold, ready to move forth in attack, but wait ready for now. The old hurry and wait routine that seemed to feature in military service. There would be no rest this night.

This move by Khade’s regiment caused great confusion in the rebel camp. Believing a large force was moving on them from the east under cover of darkness, Khurg gave the order for a general withdrawal to the west into the cover of the heavy woods. Sensing this, and seeing that the battle to the south of their line was going in their favour, Khule ordered the remaining three regiments to advance. With only a few engagements, they shadowed the withdrawal of the rebels and prevented them from moving much of their materiel. Soon they stood in the enemy camp surrounded by much of their provisions. It was into the early morning hours before the last skirmish and clash of sword was heard.

Khule sooned learned that the initial raid was performed by loyalist men from the city who wore the Easterling Gondor Legion badge. The commander had heard of Khule and the Company but did not go to join and had instead chosen a different line of defence against the rebels. He was in high spirits when he discovered that their forces had met and fought side by side in the night’s battle against Khurg’s murderous lot

_”I am Commander Kolas. It was an honor to fight with you here this night!,”_ Kolas said, _”We were just going to hit them once and fall back, but when we saw your army moving toward us in the dark I decided to make a stand since our retreat was blocked. It was sheer joy to us when we saw your men cut into the rebel flank, so we renewed our attack!”

”So it seems to go in this madness. We were going to settle in for a night of attrition before your attack. We had our run most of the afternoon,”_ Khule replied. 

The two talked for some time before parting. The news that the city was nearly overrun but abandoned by the rebels the day before, and that there remained a contingent of men guarding the Prefect’s house was conveyed to Khule. He was also informed that Khurg had been freed. He knew that, and that it only happened this day was a big reason the rebel camp was in such disarray. If Khurg and some of his old command were now in charge of this rebel army it would not be caught at unawares again. The division in command distracted the younger command. If it was resolved in their favour, their attention would be squarely focussed on military matters. It was, no matter how it was looked at, only likely to get harder to deal with these rebels. Harder and bloodier by far. Here, this day was for those who had stood loyal against the rebels. Khule had moved at just the right time, as had the Legion from the city. But to the west, events this day were not so fortunate.

There, the Easterling soldiers were not so much involved in the revolution. They had heard that Rhun had broken with Gondor and so they put up their best defense. They would fight at choke points then withdraw, and would conduct end-run raids on the supply road. With the arrival of the horsemen of Rohan, screening the road was much easier, but it was still hard going. The Black Company would also employ the end-run tactics combined with steady pressure forward. The arrival of Gondor’s infantry freed the Company up to push around the strong points. On the day Khule marched the Easterling Company into battle, the Black had reached the west side of the wood. That evening, Morcal and Sticks brought in a prisoner.

_”Look what we found lurking around the edges of our line!”_ Morcal said as they came in. 

They could see it was a boy wearing a regular Easterling army uniform. Belegost stood and took hold of him so Morcal and Sticks could rest. The boy had big eyes as he looked at the men that surrounded him, hard bitten warriors to him, a terrible and awe inspiring sight to behold. He raised his hands and stood as tall as he could. 

Mulgov said dryly, _”Congratulations Morcal, you captured a boy.”_

The boy said haltingly, _”Company man? Company men you?”_

He pointed at the badge on Belegost’s vest, and to the Standard that flipped lazily in the breeze behind them. 

Belegost said as Videgavia walked up to apprise the situation, _”What? Wha’ts your name lad?"_

The boy looked at Videgavia and said, _”I am Dorghat. You Black Company men… I Black Company man.... We are brothers!”_

The boy pointed to a crude small badge on his tunic that was too similar to theirs to be coincidence.

_"Maybe in a few years boy...”_ Videgavia replied.

_"No, I am. Khule say! We brothers!"_

Videgavia scratched his beard and said, _”Mec, go find Hanasian. There is something he needs to see and hear…”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 3, 2012)

It was inevitable. Hanasian and Rin had their first argument, a quiet tussle of wills that resulted in each of them stalking off in the opposite direction. Hanasian, fuming, hunched over his journal and irritably scratched in the latest updates. His paper bore the brunt of his ill temper. Unfortunately, the men recovering from the poison darts were left to the tender mercies of the Company Healer. Men that could get away, did so with all haste. Unfortunately, those recovering in Bear’s wagons were hampered. One staged a remarkable recovery and managed to evacuate on wobbly legs.

To their credit, Two Bells and Rocks endured for as long as they could. That came to an end when Two Bells produced the latest batch of the anti-toxin. Rin snatched it from his hand, hissing as she held it up to the dying light of the day.

_”What are you trying to do? Kill the man? What sort of colour do you call that?”

“C-Caramel?”_ Two Bells quavered and then flinched as her eyes narrowed.

_”Look again!”_ she demanded and thrust the flask back across the wagon bed at him.

Two Bells reluctantly took the bottle from her and peered. Rocks sighed beside the younger man. This was not going to end well.

_”B-Brown? Green? No, hazel!”_ Bells ventured.

_”Exactly! I’ve told you a dozen times if I’ve told you once, Bells. There is a precise order it is to be combined in-“

“I know! I do! Honest!”_ Bells stated urgently and Rocks clapped the youth on the shoulder.

_”Come on, then. Before you dig yourself a deeper hole.”_

Rocks steered the younger apprentice away as Bells began reciting the recipe, stumbling and becoming further frantic with each misstep. Rin heaved a sigh and pinched the bridge of her nose.

_”Rough day, Doc?”_ said one of the three remaining men in the wagon bed.

Rin’s reply was indistinct and she focussed on her work, sealing her mind off from that dreadful exchange with Hanasian over the Edoras business. Why, she asked herself, could not the Company maxim apply to her as it did everyone else? There were plenty of Company men and women who had gotten into strife before and they were permitted their secrets. What would Hanasian think of her if she told him?

_”Doc, that bandage is pretty and all…but I got hit on the other side.”_

A loud and particularly creative curse rose from the wagon. Some at a safe distance clapped. Hanasian’s head rose and his frown intensified. His quill hovered over the page as questions bounded about his mind. Why was she being so difficult? Why could she not be truthful with him? Was duplicity embedded in her nature? Was this who she was? He knew about it all anyway. Frea had spilled the beans after Eomer had left, unable to help himself. What was done was done and he suspected the matter would be easily cleared up if she had a mind to. Why must she conceal it and, more troubling, what else did she hide? Mecarnil cleared his throat warily.

_”Look, it’s a bad time… The fishing party have returned with a winnow, an interesting one. Vid wants you to come see, Cap.”

“Can’t he sort it out? No, belay that, Mec. I’ll go,”_ Hanasian sighed and glanced down at his journal to see a great, fat ink blot creeping over the page that soured his frame of mind further.

Mecarnil wisely squinted off into the middle distance. Hanasian growled, tore out a page and crumpled it in his fist. He tossed the paper onto a fire he stalked off to locate Videgavia, Mecarnil falling into stride beside his agitated commander and old friend.

_”How long has it been now, since we deployed? Four weeks? Six?”

“Four weeks and three days,”_ Hanasian bit off and Mecarnil nodded sagely.

Ah yes, four weeks and three days and the man by his side had not had a moment to spare with his new wife. Yes, they had a month together, but that was not nearly enough to learn the difficult art of marriage. And, marriages were particularly difficult for those in active service. Duty always intruded, always had to be set first, and that took a toll on a man’s heart and a woman’s soul. Mecarnil’s thoughts flickered, but he kept his opinions to himself and soon enough they had reached the small party that had captured the boy soldier. The lad repeated his outlandish claims, inflating his chest as much as possible, and Hanasian’s face registered surprise.

_”So, you were recruited by Khule?”_ he asked and Dorghat was only too pleased to describe the series of glorious events that led to him becoming brothers with the Black Company of Arnor in halting Westron.

_”And where is Khule and your unit now?”_ Videgavia inquired, struggling with the tender years of the boy’s face. He couldn’t be more than fifteen.

Dorghat readily reported all he had scouted out since setting forth, eager to demonstrate that he was a Company man, one of them.

_”He could be a plant,”_ Molguv pointed out and Morcal and Sticks frowned at each other.

_”He could. Or he could be genuine,”_ Mecarnil replied.


----------



## Elora (Jun 3, 2012)

They spoke in rapid Westron and it was difficult for Dorghat to follow. Not, however, for the Company Healer who arrived positively bristling. Her network of female Company members, informally dubbed the Black Cats, had informed her and she found precisely the sort of scene that made her blood boil. Or, it would have had her blood not already been simmering at a rapid pace. Warriors, fearsome looking ones to a civilian’s eyes, dripping with weapons and doubts, ringed a boy not old enough to sprout downy whiskers. His eyes were wide and his head swivelled back and forth on a thin stalk of a neck as he desperately tried to understand. His expression wavered between hopeful and frightened in equal measures.

_”What is this, then? Interrogating children?”

“Oh, just what we need. Champion of the trod upon, crusading to another rescue,”_ Molguv stated, crossing his arms over his chest.

_”This is a military matter, Doc. Stand down,”_ Videgavia ordered with a reasonable expectation that she’d ignore him. 

_”The hell I will, Vid – the boy can barely stand. Just LOOK at his feet!”

“I man,”_ the boy protested meekly, utterly amazed by the sudden appearance of a woman that seemed to be made of ice she was so very pale to him.

Then he glanced down at his feet, bloody and torn because his boots had fallen apart on him many miles ago. Yes, they were painful, but he was Black Company and he was equal to all his brothers required of him. Hanasian’s gaze met Rin’s and something there sizzled a long moment. Videgavia had not missed the stunned expression on Dorghat’s face. Fifteen, he was the perfect age… Videgavia signalled a crafty idea to Hanasian, whose brows rose as he considered it. Then he nodded and stepped to one side.

_”Tend to him, Rin,”_ Hanasian ordered and Rin stepped forward to do so.

She crouched by the boy, coaxed him to sit and set to work. The men standing about exchanged knowing looks over their heads. The boy did anything, absolutely anything she asked, unable to tear his eyes from her. If she had of asked him to leap the moon, he would have died trying. A fifteen year male was prime fodder for infatuation regardless of which land he called home, and older women were irresistible to such lads. Rin spoke with Dorghat as she worked, choosing simple words that he could grasp across the language divide. She extracted how far he had travelled, how many other brothers like him were out there, and whether Khule had any companions still with him.

As she commenced bandaging his feet, she glanced in question up at Hanasian who nodded with implicit understanding of her query.

_”You’re a strong young man, Dorghat. You will be on your feet again in a week. Will you ride with us until then?”_

Dorghat’s eyes shone as he nodded. Sticks collected up the boy and carried him into camp, trailed by Morcal. Rin remained crouched to gather up her gear while a rapid-fire discussion took place over her head.

_”The city, it’s where Khule is making for. He has too… over one hundred mouths to feed now, he needs supplies,”_ Molguv stated.

_”Won’t the rohhirim be pleased to learn that over one hundred Easterlings have been signed up to their Company,”_ Belegost said.

Videgavia waved that aside for the moment, _”Word is the city has fallen, though. One hundred or three, he’ll need support.”

“Street fighting doesn’t suit armies, Vid,”_ Mecarnil stated.

_”But it does the Black. We need to replenish our own materiel anyway. And, if the city has fallen, the situation will be grim for those within. Order, safety and healers…Rin, are your Ducklings up to it?”_ Hanasian asked, voice perfectly modulated and strictly professional.

Rin stowed the last of her stuff and stood in their midst.

_”As ready as they can be made. They know how to operate now, and the Company knows how to operate around them,”_ she replied in kind – just as impassive.

That night there was a larger Company meet where the strategy for the city was formed up. They would enter from two sides, north and south, to pursue their varied objectives. Key was finding more supplies and Khule. If opportunity arose to flush out rebels, support loyalists or assist the civilian populace they would take that as well. Rin got to her feet and strode into the darkness, muttering something about patients, after the discussion concluded. Mecarnil was waiting for her and nearly took ten years off her life when he spoke in the darkness.

_”Rin, make it right again.”

“What are you trying to do? Scare me to death?”

“Did you hear me?”

“Yes. I would if I could. The milk is spilt and there’s not a damn thing I can do to undo it all.”

“Nothing?”_

He heard her expel a weary breath.

_”Look, Rin, I don’t wish to interfere in your life. But the thing is, tomorrow a dart could find you or Hanasian and then where would you be?”

“But it was years ago! I can’t go back in time, Mec.”

“What was?”_

Another sigh and she grudgingly furnished scant bones of the Edoras matter.

_”That’s it? That’s all? Woman, he knows already.”

“HE KNOWS?!”

“Yes, I know,”_ rumbled a familiar and much loved voice in the darkness behind her and Rin lost another ten years off her life.

_”It’s not how it seems. I’m not a traitor, we weren’t agents for Rhun. I- I’m going to throttle that man when I see him again. I don’t see why the Company rules don’t apply to me.”

“Rosmarin, I am not here as your commanding officer. I did not ask as your commanding officer. I simply wish to know the woman I have bound my life to.”

“But – if you know you might wish you had chosen otherwise, Hanasian.”

“Do you still doubt? How many times must I say it? Always and ever.”

“What do such words mean to me? What can they mean? Always? Ever? Permanence? Safety? Security? Illusions or, if real, ever denied to the likes of Loch and I.”

“Whose ring do you wear on your finger?”

“Yours.”

“Then, woman, know this. There will come a time when you will know, in your heart, what such words mean because I will show you. We will build it. You will have it. I swear it. I swear it by sun and moon and stars. I swear it. Together, we will shape it, if you believe in me. Can you? Do you?”

“Do you?”

“Yes… despite what you would hide from me. I believe, knowing there is much I may never know of you. Have you any idea how terrifying that is?”

“No, for you have been open and honest with me,”_ Rin confessed uncomfortably, _”What do you wish to know?”

“All of it, all of you. Only that.”

“Are you sure. Once it is said, it cannot be unsaid.”

“You must take the risk. Do you believe in me or not?”

“Oh, impossible man. That is unfair!”

“Yes, it is,”_ Hanasian agreed, heard her sigh and then felt her hand grasp his arm and draw him down to sit.

She spoke quietly, shy and reluctant. But she spoke, peeling away at events he never imagined at. Some made him smile in the nights. Other’s stole his breath and made his eyes sting. Hers had not been an easy path by any measure and never before had she displayed so much trust as she was now as she whispered in his ear, warm breath against his cheek. After a while, he softly placed a finger over her lips. She was near enough that he could map out the panes of her face, or knew them so well now that his mind filled in the details.

_”Enough, love,”_ he whispered to her and felt her lower her head to his shoulder. They sat that way for a long while, in silence, as the Company slept around them, and then crept to their own rolls divided no longer.

The following morning saw the Company ready for the city and two very happy individuals floated about hither and thither. Molguv rolled his eyes and Babble muttered under his breath how it just wasn’t fair. One of the Black Cats caught his glance in her direction and flashed him an entirely unpleasant, hair raising smile. When Babble blanched, the woman looked over at her companion and chortled in a fetching girlish manner completely at odds with their martial appearance.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2012)

The move toward the city should have been easy. But just because the rebels had been surprised by Khule’s arrival, and didn’t expect the loyal Guards raiding from the south, and with their initial contact with the main Company on the east side of the wood, still they managed to slip the pocket they had found themselves in. Their position had become tenuous at best, roughly being shaped like a thumb pointing south. Had Khule and the main Company had some communication that day, the better part of the rebellious armies of the northern clans could have been surrounded and eventually forced to surrender. But communication was nil, and the arriving Gondorian infantry was only then relieving the Company. Khule’s Easterling Company was in an uncertain position, unaware of the strength of the northern rebels or what may be taking place in the east, and opted to move into the abandoned city. 

It had only been by chance that Dorghat managed to work his way around the north side of the main rebel army. In his quest to gain information for Runner and Khule, he found he was unable to get back east and so avoided capture by moving west until he ran into the Company. There were two schools of thought on whether Dorghat allowed himself be caught by Morcal, or if he was actually snared by the Southron. Only Dorghat knew for sure, and he refused to shed any light on it. 

Once the Company had disengaged and turned their position to Gondor’s infantry, they prepared to move east toward the city. But delays in getting shifted set them back a day. It would be the early morning of the next day that the full Company could move out. They took Dorghat with them. He said he knew a good route, and though some did not wish to trust him, Hanasian reminded Morcal that he wasn’t trusted when he was brought in either. Hanasian decided to give the youth a chance to show his worth. He after all considered himself a Company Man and Hanasian wasn’t going to judge decisions made in the field by Khule. There was likely a good reason for this, and it was up to them to catch up with the Eastern Detachment, as Khule, Loch, Berlas, and Wulgof were known as by the old Company. 

Hanasian, in a hope he could get word to Khule, called a small group that happened to be around him at the moment together. He said, _”So we will trust the word of Dorghat and he will lead a few of our men into the city in hopes to find Khule. Morcal, you will go with him, as will Frea, Donius, Ravenclaw, and Flint. Wait… Donius you stay.” _

Rin came walking up to see what was being discussed, and Hanasian said to her, _”Rin, I need one of your medics to go with Frea. They will be going into the city. Who do you suggest?" 

“I think Two Bells will be best,”_ Rin answered without hesitation. 

Hanasian said, _”Have Two Bells report here now. Frea, you keep two eyes and two ears out for anything that looks off. Evade, don’t engage, and try and get to the Prefect’s Palace. Hopefully one of our men will be around who knows you. Wear your emblems, and have a small standard ready. If the rest of these men Khule has under his command are as willing to join us as Dorghat, then it will be well with us. We’ll trust the boy to get you in.” _

Two Bells came up and Rin said, _”You’re attached to Frea’s Company. Get your field kit and be ready to move.”_ 

Two Bells shuffled off silently and it was not long before they were ready. They set off with Dorghat in the lead. He was followed closely by Morcal, and then Frea who mapped the way. Two Bells followed, with Ravenclaw watching the rear. They were inside the city by nightfall. 

Khule’s Company maintained a strong rearguard as they rolled down the rebel line. Slowly the men pulled back, but a few remained, ready to take up position as soon as the rebels moved forward. However there was no pursuit. Instead, Khurg ordered a general withdrawal to the north to solidify his line against the combined forces of Khule and the western Company. Khule realized this and ordered the Easterlings to maintain their front north of the city under command of Wulgof and Berlas as his second. Meanwhile, Khule and Loch, along with some of the original dozen and some of the loyal Guards, sought out the Prefect’s Guards who remained at the Palace. 

The city was abandoned for the most part. But signs of life were crawling out of their hiding places. Mostly women and children, and they scrounged for whatever food they could find on the dead soldiers of both sides. Flies had already swarmed in on the bodies and Loch for a moment felt his stomach become queasy. 

He said to Khule, _”If I get killed, I don’t want to end up like this.”_

Khule looked about and said, _”Don’t worry Kid, the Company looks after their own. “ 

“But there can be those situations where we can’t get to the fallen,”_ Loch said in his quasi philosophical manner. 

Khule answered, _”Don’t get killed. Then you don’t have to worry about it. Make the other man worry about it. Now quit thinking about it or it will eat you up. Now, what do you think of Runner and his band of merry fleet feet?”_ 

Loch thought a moment about it and said, _”I can relate to them. Having to grow up sooner than they should. I think they will be the most loyal of the bunch.” 

“Aye, that’s what I was thinking too.”_

A fire was burning in the street not far from the Prefect’s palace. People stood about it and one was heard to say that it would be a cold night coming. If the weather turned now before much more was settled, things would be hard for all involved. Even now as the sun set, a deep chill could be felt on the breath of the wind. 

The guard came out to greet them and reported the day had been quiet; no sign of the rebels. Khule explained that they had withdrawn to the north. It was then that Loch spotted Dorghat moving between buildings. A guard also saw him and another. 

_”Who goes there?”_ the guard challenged 

Dorghat disappeared behind some rubble and the others moved low and slow. Khule set out forward and Loch stepped in behind him. A few of the original twelve followed, swords ready. Khule called out into the fading twilight, watching as the flickering light of flames danced about the ruins. 

_”I know you are there. Be you friend of Gondor and the Company, show yourself!”_

Dorghat looked at Frea knowingly and Frea smiled. Never thought he would be happy to hear Khule’s voice again. 

Frea stood and said, pale hair gleaming in the torchlight, _”We are the Company. Come looking for you!”_ 

Khule too smiled, the Company had come! Loch saw Dorghat and said, _”I see you got one of our boys there with you! I think his commander will be pleased to know he yet lives.” 

“We’re coming in.”_

Khule signalled to the guard that it was their men and the guards relaxed slightly. As Frea’s group came forth, Khule saw that other than Dorghat, Morcal and two others in Company insignia accompanied Frea. One was a complete stranger and the other was the vaguely familiar but not as Company. 

_”This is it? Where’s the Company?”_ Khule asked as he looked Two Bells over. 

Frea said as they shook hands, _”There has been a lot of changes since you left. We recruited well over a hundred new heads, but attrition and our first battles with the rebels have reduced that number to ninety. The rest of the Company will be tomorrow likely. I see you did some recruiting of your own.”_

He looked at Dorghat, who stood proud as he listened to the meeting of two Company brothers. 

_”You could say that I guess. It was unintentional, it just worked out in our favour,”_ Khule said, also looking at Dorghat. 

Frea asked, _”So what is your situation? We had contact with some faction and the road was a tough one with the Easterling guards either welcoming us or fighting us.” 

Come and rest,”_ Khule said, _”We are setting up across the street from the palace. It’s the best place not wrecked other than the palace, but the palace guards seem to be adamant not to let anyone in there.”_ 

Frea nodded and said to Two Bells, _”See if any of these people need your services. Set up a ward somewhere. We’ll bring you some food.”_

Khule motioned to a couple of the original twelve to help out and the rest gathered in the main floor of the building next door. Runer had come when he heard that Dorghat was back and the night for them was spent in relative comfort. But for those holding the line, it was a miserable night, for it was cold, and a light rain started to fall.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2012)

_”So who’s first?”_ Frea inquired as they gathered around a welcome fire. 

The drip of the rain outside made him consider Folca a moment and then grin because cold and rain never failed to put a dint in his brother's imperturbable cheery facade. 

_”You, since you’re so damn happy,” _Khule replied, _”Who're the strangers?” 

“That's Ravenclaw…and the young one I sent off is one of Doc’s new medics. Not healers, of course, but the next best thing to one. Got three of them now.”

“How’s Rin?”_ Loch inquired, eager for news given that he’d not seen her for months. 

_”Same as ever and I tell you, Kid, you’d better start running now.” 

“Why?” 

“She knows you told. The rest you can figure out for yourself,”_ Frea informed him with a wide grin. 

Loch withdrew to chew that over and to see, if all else failed, whether he could lay low with Runner’s troop until the heat died down. Maybe a few years. While Frea and Khule exchanged information on the disposition of each arm of the expanded Company, Ravenclaw saw to getting food organised. Warm food would make a welcome change from the cold rations they’d been subsisting on for weeks, especially on a night like this one. He ventured out to locate Bells and was directed to a ramshackle room that was large and poorly lit. Bells was trying to remedy that and Ravenclaw could see he’d been busy weatherproofing it as well. A few people lay within, dwarfed by the size of the room and making the ratio border on absurdity. 

_”Expecting more business?”_ Ravenclaw enquired as he ventured in, skirting a puddle as he went. 

Bells glanced over his shoulder, nails in his mouth and a hammer poised in his hand. The sight of food, warm food, gave the young medic the necessary incentive to finish boarding over a gaping hole in the wall above the rear window. A few rapid thumps, the clatter of a hammer being discarded, and Ravenclaw was soon left standing with one metal plate in hand. 

_”Thanks,”_ Bells said moments later, voice muffled by the food in his mouth. 

_”Don’t mention it. Seriously, this room is huge…and I passed at least four that had better walls.” 

“We’ll need those too, make sure they know that out there.”_ 

Ravenclaw expelled a breath and glanced at the three men Bells had already placed inside the cavern. He shook his head. Ravenclaw stood to go and Bells hastened to his feet, still chewing. 

_”Before you leave, could you help me with something?” 

“Sure,” _the larger man answered and Bells grinned in a way that made Ravenclaw wish he hadn’t decided to be so agreeable. 

By the time Ravenclaw emerged, missing both his cloak and his spare cloak, he had a head full of information that had to be relayed to whoever was heading back to the Company and a damp chill in his bones that he believed would not leave until Spring. 

_”How’s he doing in there?”_ Frea asked as he returned to the fire. 

_”Fine, just fine. Someone going back to the Company? I got a skin full of messages from Bells for Doc.” 

“Bells can tell her himself when they arrive tomorrow. Where’s your cloak?”_ 

Ravenclaw growled something under his breath and chafed his hands in front of the flames, _”They’re all the same, you realise. Mad, cantankerous, argumentative, demand the clothes off your back and the sun from the sky.” 

“Aye…and they hold your life in their hands when you can’t and give it back to you when you can again, no price demanded. If they want the sun, they can have it. If you tell Doc I said that, I’ll break your neck.”_ 

Khule grunted agreement and Loch chortled from where he was stationed with Runner’s group. Dorghat’s tales of the Black Company transfixed the young men. Amazed, Runner turned to Loch and asked if it was true that the Company recruited women too. 

Loch nodded and tapped his chest proudly, _”Aye, my sister was their first and only. My sister, mind you, so careful what you say Dorghat.” 

“No, there more now,”_ Dorghat interrupted and stared at his fingers as he did a mental tally, _”There eight now.” 

“Eight?! HEY FREA, are there more women in the Company now?” 

“Aye,”_ Frea replied, winking at Khule as Loch let out a great whoop of delight and continuing with, _”As I said, Khule. A great deal has changed since you lot took off.”_ 

Those outside had an uncomfortable night and there was no difficulty getting everyone going early. The light rain broke just before dawn only to return with greater fury an hour afterwards. If marching was unpleasant at the best of times, in the cold rain it was miserable. Donius earned himself not one but two kisses, one for each cheek, when he rigged up cover for those in the wagons unable to walk. He flushed bright in the watery light as the Company Healer spun away, calling a flurry of instruction out to her remaining two medics. One the wagons started trundling, the Company began moving out through the dreary day. 

_”We have to get this mess cleared up before winter hits,”_ Videgavia called from his sodden hood across to where Hanasian rode.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2012)

They reached the city walls, dilapidated if compared to the brilliance of the White City, just after midday. Sitting cross-legged on a large boulder by the road was a figure in a weatherproofed cloak. Rain, fat cold drops, spattered onto his hood and shoulders. The outriders whistled a warning back to the column behind them and held up their hands, suspicious and wary. The figure lifted his head slightly and weighed the sight before him on the trail. Four drenched and mud splattered men on wet horses that flicked rain from their ears with ill concealed rancour and stamped their feet, demanding to be on their way to a stable somewhere. Foldine, Folca, and two he didn’t know. Gondorians, by the look of them. 

_”Well…you could probably use a bath by now, but I would have thought you preferred warmer stuff than this,”_ the figure said. 

Foldine squinted through the rain. All he could see beneath the hood was a straggly, unkempt sandy beard. 

_”Have you anything useful to tell us, Kid?” 

“I been working on that for ages! Anyway, streets are secure. You’ll find us adjacent to the Prefect’s Palace. They’re expecting you and I already ate all the hot, fresh food and drank all the ale.”_ 

With that, Loch was off his boulder and capered back through the gates like a mad, sodden, puppet, slipping and sliding on the mud. Folca scratched at his jaw and issued the all clear and move on signal. Foldine muttered into his beard. The other two recruits, a woman called Nets for a reason no one understood and Sticks glanced at each other. 

_”Who was that?”_ Sparks inquired. 

_”Company Jester,”_ Folca answered. 

_”If that toad has eaten all the food, I’ll hang him by his heel and use him for target practice,”_ Foldine grumbled. 

_”He was joking, surely. An entire city’s food and ale?”_ Nets demurred. 

_”Jester and Gut,”_ Folca clarified and kicked his horse forward and through the gates. 

The scene inside was one the veterans had expected. It was grim and one they had seen before too many times. Most paid it no heed, braced themselves against it. The rain and chill did something to lessen the stench of decay but it could not abate it entirely. Bodies lay where they had fallen. Rin was singularly horrified and she became rigid in her saddle. The spectre of disease raised its deathly head and she kicked her horse forward as far as she could because there were things that needed to be seen to immediately. As a result, she rode straight past Loch, was out of her saddle and off in search of Bells before anyone else had dismounted. Sparks and Rocks were forced to scurry after her, packs bouncing as they rushed off. The rest of the Company was more orderly. They pulled up, dismounted, unloaded and filed off where they were directed to, perfectly content to be out of the saddle and the rain. The wagons pulled up and those within were unloaded in the large room Bells had earmarked. Rin paused on her way out again to inspect the direction of traffic. Momentarily satisfied that was in order, she went in search of Hanasian and Videgavia and anyone else she could find in charge. 

She found the two men hunkered down with Khule and already in deep conversation around a fire that had been lit in a metal drum of some sort. Khule nodded at her and the conversation paused. 

_”Yes?”_ Videgavia inquired and she wasted no time. 

_”Those bodies have to be properly disposed immediately. I need a detail.” 

“There is an entire city out there, Rin. We don’t have the manpower for that right now.” 

“I need that detail, Vid. As simple as that.” 

“Can it wait?” _

Rin wiped her hands over her wet face, searching for some way to convey the urgency of the situation, _”It already has and too long, judging from what we saw on the way in. How much time have we got? I don’t know. I don’t know if we’re out of it already. I won’t know until the first case presents, and then that will become a tide and we will have a plague on our hands and four or four thousand healers will not be enough! 

“I need that detail! And quicklime…and shovels… That, or we camp outside the walls – several miles away and to the north, given the force of the prevailing winds of late. And food, it could be tainted. Supplies here will need to be checked. I need that detail!”_ 

With that she spun away and was out in the rain again rounding up men for the unpleasant but necessary task. By nightfall, the immediate area around the Prefect’s Palace had been cleared out and the causalities from Khule’s detachment had arrived for treatment. Bells’ selection of the large room was proven well founded. Time blurred and became indistinct the Ducklings and Rin. Word spread fast that healers were in the city, near the Palace. In the hour before midnight, the first civilian arrived and they spilled over into the other rooms that Bells had requisitioned. Civilians were kept away from military personnel. Any spare cloth was used to section each room, strung up as makeshift curtains to shield the majority of the room from the sight of what went on behind it. In public, they were calm, decisive, organised and in control. Behind that curtain, they were human again as they struggled their way through the initial onslaught. It was terrifying and exhilarating both. There were victories; particularly poignant when an old Palace Guard shuffled in with what appeared to be a mushroom which he said would remedy anyone still suffering the effects of the poisoned darts. He was right, and Bells actually capered about between the stretchers in sheer relief as Sparks clapped out a lively rhythm. There were defeats as well. The worst was a breach birth that Rin just could not save. Too late a frightened child of six had brought in her mother. Their father, as it turned out, had perished along with many of the loyal Palace guards. Just before dawn, the child had lost her mother and an infant brother as well. 

Rin sat outside the room, numb and exhausted, staring at the wall of the Palace across the way. Someone had left a chair there. Her hands rested limp on her thighs and there was blood to her elbows and all down her torso. It was quite now, the worst of the initial set up done. Rocks led the child out, glancing at Rin as he passed. A few words passed between Rocks and one of the other Palace guards that had kept a vigil outside. The man placed a gnarled, battle scarred hand on the child’s back and led her away. Rock’s turned back to consider Rin. She hadn’t blinked or moved a muscle aside from her jaw, which she clenched tighter, and tighter. Unlike the rest of them, she’d been working straight since early the morning before. One of the things that could be done behind the makeshift curtains was sleep and she had bullied all three of them into it. 

_”You should clean up, get some rest,”_ he said, pitching his voice so that she could hear it and listening to it echo off the stones around them. 

No response, so he started forward and tried to pull her up out of her chair. He got a response that time, but it was not helping things. Rocks stepped back, head canted and weighing up what to do next when she abruptly stood and shouldered past him. He returned to the ward and got back to business while Sparks and Bells snored behind their curtains. Rin found Hanasian hunched over by a candle, pouring through reports and scratching out notes. They’d taken what had once been a hall of some sort as barracks and around men and women snored, dry, reasonably well fed, warm. She didn’t say a word but something made Hanasian look up from his study. Gone was the mask. Absent was the control. Fragile, distraught, exhausted and lost now. Silently he stood and drew her further in. The slightest pressure on her shoulders and she sat suddenly. He rummaged through his packs for cloths and began cleaning away the clotted blood she was covered in. As he worked, she closed her eyes. Her shirt was ruined and he peeled it from her. The chain mail she wore beneath gleamed in the candlelight. 

_”Too much. You do too much,”_ he murmured, thinking she was asleep. 

_”I serve,” _she replied, words slurred around the edges by her fatigue, _”As I swore I would.” 

“A little moderation, every once in a while, is that too much to ask?”_ 

No answer then, because she had fallen asleep sprawled against him. He gathered her up, reached for his papers and continued working until morning proper came. He left her to sleep through breakfast. By lunch he had left with a small patrol to get a direct look at the northern line himself. By mid afternoon she was up again and back at her work in a shirt she had borrowed from his pack. The rain had abated, but clouds hung heavily overhead. Hanasian stood on what passed as the northern walls of the city and studied the sight before him. He could see the Company standard that Wulgof and Berlas had raised. Further ahead, a darker mass on the horizon. 

_”They’re massing,”_ Khule observed from beside him. 

_”Where’s Khor in all this?”_ Videgavia asked and Khule shook his head. 

_”No word to be had of him. Could be he’s there, or not. The Sagath are…divided.” 

“Nothing new, in other words,”_ Hanasian said quietly. 

_”Nothing new,”_ Khule affirmed. 

_”We need fresh information; numbers and factions. Else we’re fighting blind,”_ Videgavia said. 

_”Aye, it’s time the Black got on with the business we know best,”_ Hanasian said as he turned away from the horizon and started back down the stairs at a jog, _”Company meet tonight – inner core only. Spread the word. Khule, bring Wulgof and Berlas back for it.” 

“Aye, Cap,”_ Videgavia and Khule said in unison.


----------



## Elora (Jun 17, 2012)

It was the first time since Minas Tirith that the Company was together in one spot. The ‘Old Crew’ as they referred to themselves now. Hanasian, on Loch’s recommendation, had Runner and his messengers be the watch around the room where they met. Their youthfulness had set them apart in their extreme loyalty and enthusiasm, so who else would be better to have as a guard? Outside, a handpicked dozen of Khule’s Easterlings and the new Company of Minas Tirith were set in position, and the rest were bivouacked on opposite sides of the Prefect’s Palace. The Palace Guard held steady around the palace and the other Easterling units held the front line north of the city.

Hanasian looked about at the eighteen faces and gave a slight smile.

_”It has been a long time since we all gathered, or so it seems. It is good to see you all here this night.”_

He looked at each in the eyes for a moment. The Company had changed so much in such a short time. If only this small crew was the Company still, the course of action from here would be dramatically different than what was to come. But with the Easterling corps that Khule brought in, and the Gondor corps that Videgavia recruited on the advice of the King, they had nearly a hundred and fifty members now. Before the fighting commenced for them, they were near two hundred. 

Hanasian said, _”You are the core of the Company, and though some have not been with us much longer than all the new recruits from Gondor and Rhun, you were in on your own merits. There will be things we here will be the only ones to know for now. Those of the new Companies that show themselves to be trustworth will be brought in. There are already a few who have shown their worth. If any of you have any who you think are worthy of more development in the Company, then come speak to me about them. Unfortunately most will be just grunts, and will likely be casualties when we move. So you will need to take the necessary precautions for any you take to.”_

Hanasian started to walk around, looking at the members. His wife sat on a barrel, oddly enough wearing her chain mail. She seemed distracted, her concerns were elsewhere, but she rested while she could.

He shook hands with Videgavia, one of the veterans of their last Rhun campaign. Loch leaned against a pillar, moving a small knife about in his hand with exacting control. The kid looked like a veteran already. A nod he gave when he looked up to see Hanasian looking at him. Wulgof sat next to him, and Berlas next to Wulgof. They seemed to have made some unspoken bond having had come east before the rest. Khule sat alone, already thinking of who out of his company he would like to see live. Next were the Southrons… Mulgov and Morcal, and clustered by the fire were the Rohirrim. Frea, Folca, and Foldine sat and in the flickering orange light they looked similar. The Rangers stood apart slightly, relatively relaxed in their charge for the heir of Cardolan in their midst. Mecarnil and Farbarad eyed just about everyone outside this group with suspicion, but within this group there was no such doubt. 

Belegost, the engineer brothers Donius and Daius, Bear, Anras, and Belegost sat around in an arc that brought Hanasian back to Rosmarin. She looked up at him, and unspoken words with an embrace of shadow went between them. He paused and wondered if he still had what it took to do this. He wanted to right then run off west with his love, leaving the rugged life of the Company behind. Maybe when this was done. Maybe… he turned and stepped up onto a large block

_”I know it is hard to know them, but try and know their nicknames. I want to record their deeds in the histories. Khule, if you can get the names of those who had fallen in your Company before we linked up, it will be appreciated. I think the others would like to know they are remembered. Vid has done pretty well with the new recruits from Gondor.

Now, the plan. The Gondor regulars will push against the rebels to the north, and with the pressure on, they will likely retreat somewhat. There is rumour that King Bard II has sent his son, Prince Bain II with an army east into Rhovanion to hold the Easterling rebels from moving west. But there are always rumours in war. If it true, it will be a blessing. If not, the Gondor army will hold and squeeze. The horsemen of Rohan and the loyal Easterling Gondor legion will assist them in this. Our job is to deal with the as-yet unknown situation in the east….”

Khule cut in as he stood, ”It is not unknown. Khor is out there and he likely has an army of some strength. But my brother is at best unpredictable and plays his hand close. It was how he was even when we were under Mordor’s command.” _

Hanasian let him finish before continuing. 

_”I was getting to that. Videgavia told me it was the area that concerned the King before he sent the four of you out. It is what we will continue to do now. We go the early morning the day after tomorrow. There will be an attack against the rebels by the Gondor regulars and we will form the right flank of that force. The Gondor legion will be with us and they will press ahead while we slide off to the east as darkness comes. So there will be a hard day of fighting, as this will not be anything easy. It will be a full infantry assault, and with it will come death, wounds, and confusion. We will need to try and keep our core together as best we can. 

“Bear, you will be hold back with some of Runner’s kids to get enough supply for a week moved east. The men going forward will carry their usual supply for three days. We will be reduced in numbers when we break, but how much will depend on several unanswerable variables. Now, you all get some rest, and get me the names of those you want to look after to me tomorrow.“_ 

Hanasian walked over to Rin and took her hand. There was little else they could do for those in this city. It will be up to the local guard. 

_”Come my Love, let us get some rest too.” _

She slid down off the barrel, her mail clinking somewhat. As much as he wanted to, he didn’t ask her why she was wearing it this night.


----------



## Elora (Jun 18, 2012)

The meeting did not end simply because the Captain had departed with the Company Healer. In fact, their absence meant that another matter could be dealt with. It did not take long because all within the room were in agreement. The Captain and Healer could and would do what they could to look after others. Better to instruct the sun to stay abed or the stars to turn their faces than to attempt to suggest to either individual otherwise. By the time the meeting properly concluded, they had agreed that come what may, two people would emerge on the other side if it were the last thing those gathered accomplished. They had agreed something else as well…the less said of their arrangement the better, lest either one take exception to it as one or the other were likely to do.

Hanasian’s hand was warm around her own, strong and steady. They walked the area that the combined Company now occupied, each quiet with their own thoughts. Rin’s mind shied onto something new every time she tried to settle it. She was distracted, knew it and little liked it.

_”Your mind is so busy I can hear it ticking like a hobbit’s fobwatch.”

“You’re a fine one to talk,”_ Rin replied and he smiled, because it was true and because she was deflecting him.

They walked a little way further, nodding at those who acknowledged their passing. So much galloping through her mind, she scarce knew where to begin. Battle, real battle. Different to anything she had experienced before. Bigger, more frightening. How to prepare for that? How to prepare for the fact that there would be people that would be dead for no other reason than she could not reach them in time. It would be bigger than any strife she had encountered prior to the Company, bigger than Tharbad or Harad. She felt overwhelmed by it and she knew now was not the time for the Company Healer to get a bad case of the jitters. She had three medics and the entire weight of the Company depending on her to have a steady hand, a cool head. She had no way of knowing if she would be equal to what would come. The sheer unknown enormity of it was, frankly, terrifying.

_”Medics and Cats,”_ she said, murmuring really.

_”The title of your Black Company diary?”_ Hanasian inquired, squeezing her hand and spotting a brief smile illuminate her features.

_”No, those I want to get through. The Ducklings, the Cats…and as many as possible. All of them.”

“Ah, well, no small feat then. Rin, you understand that it is inevitable that everyone will not get through.”

“Yes, but I do not have to like it. I know we will try our best and that for some, it will not be enough.”_

For a night that was to be restful, their conversation was taking a decidedly unsettling slant. And she hadn’t even gotten to the bottom of what had set her mind spinning like a top. They had to hop over a puddle and when she landed, her chain mail made a distinct jingling noise. Oh, she hated that noise! And it rubbed despite the padded undershirt, dug into places she rather it didn’t, and weighed her down. Hanasian glanced down at her mail discreetly, and again decided not to say anything. She knew he wondered, though. It was too early to say anything. Such things were always uncertain so early on and they were hardly in an ideal setting. She could be wrong too. However, perhaps there was a way to broach something important, and related.

_”My love, do you recall Henneth-Annun?”

“Frequently, more than once a day,”_ he murmured, lips brushing her ear and making her shiver as a result.

_”Ahhh,”_ damn her scattered thoughts, ”_Remember how we agreed that we would know when it was time to go West?”

“Of course...”_ Hanasian replied, his mind now spinning because what if she said that time was now? 

_”I think we know,”_ Rin continued, cautiously scanning his expression and finding it guarded. 

_”We do?”

“Yes…after Rhun. Do you not sense it?”

“Ah, yes. Of course… Are…are you certain it is not now?’

“It seems right to wait until after this, else we would abandon them mid campaign and I do not know if I could ever forgive us for that. Could you?”

“I could not,”_ Hanasian said, both relieved and a little disappointed at the same time.

”Then, is that what we will do? After Rhun will we go…home?”[/I]

The way she shaped the word, the way her eyes had become deep blue pools, the hope that lit her face. He cupped her face in his hands, heedless of who might look on, and kissed her deeply.

_”Yes, my love. We will go home after Rhun, by the fastest road and horse available.”_

Rin stretched on her toes to kiss him soundly, relieved that at least this was in place. The rest would have to unfold, she would have to wait and hope for the best. Until she knew either way, she’d wear the damn chain mail regardless of how it caught at her hair and yanked strands from her scalp. And, tonight would be theirs and theirs alone. She took his hand and pulled him along towards their rest, their calm respite before the mighty storm that awaited them all.

News that the Black would be deploying and the disposition of its personnel were disseminated carefully and promptly amongst the wider Company. The night passed without incident, or at least incident that found its way to the Captain and Healer. The next day was predictably busy with preparations. Weapons, armour, gear, immediate supplies checked and re-checked. For Rin, in addition to all this she saw to arranging the care for those still in the makeshift wards that would not be coming with them. It was an important responsibility and one that required considered judgement.

It would prove to be an uneasy night for most of them and Hanasian or Rin proved no exception. They moved out prior to dawn, during the darkest period of the night, and were in position as planned arrayed along the side of the units that would assist them to push forward and fade east under the mantle of battle confusion. It was an ambitious gambit. Rin glanced to Loch. He had a white knuckled grasp on the Standard and the tension in his shoulders told her that he was as nervous as she was even if he didn’t look ready to run screaming for safety. He kept rubbing at his jaw. She knew it was his tell. He was worried.

Rin swept her eyes over the Company’s many faces and names, until her eyes rested on Hanasian. They had said their words in private, away from everyone else. Oh she loved him so. There had to be hope, and for her he was it. He would get them through. Then the horns that signalled the start of the attack split the dawn. It had begun and shortly thereafter, the world as she knew it broke apart. The sound as those on the front engaged was like nothing she had ever heard before. Savage, ferocious, steel, screaming men, thumping on shields, the hiss and whistle of spears and arrows, the shriek of pain, the terrible wet sound of bodies collapsing. Yet, in what seemed to be utter chaos, there were threads of order and even logic.

The Company moved in unison, pushing forward with those around them. Momentum was the key. It was like a bloody dance, on a floor crowded with the dead and the dying. It was the most terrible thing she had ever seen and the scale of it was monumental. And through this, somehow, she and her medics had to ply their trade. Impossible! Just impossible, or so she thought until she saw the first one go down, and then there was no time for thought. There was only action.

The Rohirrim were singing, voices fell and bright with battle lust as they fought and slew. Loch’s laughter told the Company around him that his bloodlust had taken him. The fighting was intense around the Standard and he was in the thick of it. Hanasian, Videgavia and Molguv divided their attention between directing those around them and waging their own battle. Medics and one healer darted, weaving in and around and in between and delivering punishment to any rebel who sought to target one they had tended. Still, for all that, there were losses as Hanasian had told them there would be. Rowdy, Nets, Stillwater all fell that day.

By mid afternoon, they had crept their way forward and now only had to maintain position until darkness fell. The rebels would not permit them to remain untested and so even this was punishing. Time blurred, the hours stretched and time and again Rin would look for Hanasian and he for her. The dread abated somewhat and the battle dragged on. Later in the afternoon, the rebels tried their hand at a particularly cunning tactic calculated to unnerve and unhinge the Black Company. They began to target the women of the Company.

The tactic failed, partially because the Black Cats were most ferocious when cornered. The response the rebels earned from their targets took them by surprise, for the women were not the softer marks they had believed them to be. What is more, the Black Company men swiftly perceived the tactic and nothing could better galvanise them better. Thus, in the closing stages of the day, the fighting became vicious and savage despite the exhaustion of those who fought.


----------



## Elora (Jun 20, 2012)

Blood was everywhere. It was on everyone, and stained the ground dark in the waning twilight. Hanasian had managed to keep the pressure on and it seemed the rebels thought the Company would be the focal point of the main attack. In this they were successful in that it allowed the Gondorians to push into their flank and inflict heavy casualties. For their part, the Company fared well, though not without loss. Of the old company, Anras was slain, as was his picked recruit Sandals. Donius suffered a wound to his arm yet fought on. Loch had a gash above his eye but it didn't seem to trouble him. It was his first battle scar to mark his young face. Belegost deflected a death blow down and seriously injured his foot.

Of the new Companies, the Gondorian recruits suffered the worst in the loss of their number. The Easterling Company fared better due to discipline and training, but still, they now numbered less than seventy. The Gondorian legion of Easterlings were not enthusiastic about the fight, but Wulgof and Khule with some others managed to prevent their retreat. They moved forward as the rebels began to yield. Hanasian seized the opportunity and began pushing his combined Companies towards the east. Part of the Gondorian company set themselves into defensive positions as rearguard under the command of Mulgov while the rest slid away in the darkness.

The Black finally stopped in a field two hours past midnight. The Easterling Company had gathered around Khule there and Hanasian knew that the Black was exhausted from the day’s battle and the protracted march afterwards. Defensive watches were set in all directions and many hoped that the rearguard would reach them soon. With the Company now largely at a standstill, Hanasian saw that Rin was diligently tending the wounded that required attention. Most were not life threatening injuries, but could become so if not properly dealt with when the opportunity arose. As a gamble, he sent east a small band of Easterlings, many of them Runner’s squad, led by Loch. Though they were boys, Hanasian and many of the others considered them men after their steadfast valour in battle. Berlas accompanied them as well and their orders were to probe east, watch and evade. Unless imminent death confronted them, the small band was not to engage in battle. Hanasian hoped they would return within a few hours. 

For most of the others, it was time to rest, sleep, eat, sing, pray, talk or whatever gave them some comfort after the rigours they had endured. It was a day of days for the Black Company. Hanasian tapped Videgavia as he walked by.

_"Look Vid, they are a Company... all of them!"_

Videgavia looked back over the field of shadows. Hanasian went on, _"They were seen as the 'New Company’, the Easterling or the Gondorian Company. Now they mingle as one Company. It is something that being brothers in arms in battle does to one's soul. May they have peace of mind this night.”_

Videgavia took a harder look. Another page of the history of this Company has started.


----------



## Elora (Jun 20, 2012)

The longer he waited, the harder this was going to be. Working side by side with her for months now, he was struggling to remain as detached as he needed to be. He was a professional. He knew that in order to perform his role he could not get attached to his target or his employers. The longer he spent, the harder it was to fight that grudging regard that threatened to bubble through. After the day that he had just had, and what he had seen, a genuine admiration had taken root. It had been battle, and he’d experienced their like before. But never as a medic, juggling the lives of others with your own at the same time. She had seemed utterly fearless, pressing in where the most sanguine of warriors would have hesitated without a backwards glance, working with flawless concentration. And, when their foes had started to target their fallen, such ferocity and valour had been unleashed and still more when they started to target the women of the Company later in the day. 

It was impossible not find yourself respecting someone like that. Though she had seemed fearless, he knew from working so closely with her she had been as frightened as rabbit caught in a snare. It was natural, especially as the lives of her husband and brother hung in the balance with her own. That fear did not diminish his regard for her, however. It only served to feed it, because she had triumphed over it. The regard he felt towards his target extended more broadly to the wider Company, particularly those considered the ‘Old Company’. Not a single one in that number he would not be delighted to serve beside under different circumstances. The extent of the betrayal was starting to gnaw at his gut. No matter how he looked at it, it was a great mess and he had no clear idea how to extricate himself from it. 

Just as he was starting to nod off on the back of such pleasant thoughts, someone tapped his shoulder and mentioned something about Belegost. He climbed to his feet and followed Foldine to where the soldier was sprawled. There was an interesting mix of men gathered around Belegost. Molguv joined Wulgof and Foldine and Belegost was not in a good way. 

_”I’ll be fine,”_ the man insisted as a shuttered lamp was uncovered to permit a fragile beam of light onto his mangled foot, _”Just some blood is all. “ 

“Blood, and half your damn foot man,”_ he answered, taken aback by the severity of the injury. 

It was a marvel that his foot remained intact, given the angle of the injury. 

_”This is bad, Belegost…really bad….Doc needs to take a look at this.” 

“She’s busy. You do it.” 

“That’s the thing. I’m a medic….you need a healer…either Doc sees this now or she’ll be amputating later. Either way, she needs to see this.” 

“I’ll go get her,” _Wulgof said and disappeared into the night. 

All he could do was compress the bleeding, because it wouldn’t do to have Belegost bleed out. How long had it been? How much blood had he already lost? Rin would ask him these things. There was a calculation that could be done, she said, based on the size of the person. The range of her knowledge was stupendous. She brushed it aside as just something that had to be. She had told him and the others that a healer working in remote locations had to have advanced knowledge of a range of matters in order to function effectively. He had no idea how she crammed all of into that head of hers and he was slightly in awe of it all. Wulgof returned just as he was working out the final calculations and, as he had predicted, she immediately demanded the information. 

_”Almost there,”_ he muttered, busy performing mental contortions and as per her usual self she did not the patience to wait and instead asked Belegost when he had taken the wound. 

_”Ah….well then, what the devil are you doing still conscious?”_ she answered, having snapped out the calculation in an instant. 

_”Sorry, Doc,”_ Belegost dutifully said, sounding sleepier by the moment. 

_”A little light, so I can get a visual map,”_ she asked, setting her hands on his ruined foot. 

Foldine cracked open the shutter and if she was horrified she hid it behind that professional mask she said they needed to wear. He could see why. All three of the men were watching her expression like hawks, waiting for some sign of disaster. Instead, all they saw was cool control. She nodded and Foldine closed the shutter on the lamp. 

_”Won’t you need that for stitches,”_ Wulgof inquired, confused. 

He knew, however, that stitches were not what she was going to do. Rin didn’t answer Wulgof. The task she was engaged in was extraordinarily complex. She’d tried to explain it to him once and it had bamboozled him utterly. There was only one way he knew how to elucidate it to others. 

_”She’s not stitching him up. She’s doing something…else.” 

“What?”_ asked Foldine. 

_”Nearly impossible to explain…suffice it to say that what she is doing is the difference between us medics and a healer…and the difference between Doc and any other healer I ever met or heard of for the last two hundred years, give or take.” 

“Whaever she’s doin’, it don’t hurt no more,”_ Belegost slurred. 

He knew it was an elven technique that she had seized upon and then pushed into new bounds. Experimental, she had said, difficult. Brains were impossible, and the maze of hands, shoulders and knees almost so. Flesh too, given the network of muscles and ligaments and nerves and flesh to be knitted together. She had said it was knitting, but she didn’t use needles. It required an intricate knowledge of anatomy and the sort of skill that was rarely seen in mortals. For that reason, she had said she would happily part with one of her kidneys for the chance to study the principals of the elven technique from an Elf or, failing that, an elven library. Whatever she was doing, it was as remarkable as it was difficult to understand. For Belegost, he knew it likely saved his life. In field amputations rarely ended well. Best case, Belegost would never be able to soldier again and would be unable to walk unassisted. A man needed his toes for a great many things. Worst case, infection and gangrene would kill him in a slow, torturous, ignominious way. 

The only sign that it was done came when Rin shifted position and removed her hands. 

_”Took longer than it should have, Belegost. I am sorry. I am just…tired…”_ she said. 

Belegost, however was too addled by loss of blood and the remarkable thing that had just happened to him to respond. Rin, a shadow in the night with the faintest of starlight caught in the pale prism of hair not smothered in blood, pushed to her feet as she said she’d need to check in on him later. She managed to get no more than three steps when her legs melted beneath her. Wulgof was faster than he had expected and managed to catch the healer before she hit the ground hard. 

”_I got you, Doc...,”_ the Dunlending said kindly as he caught her weight. 

Rin murmured something, her head falling to one side against Wulgof's shoulder as Molguv lent his aid. Together, they managed to walk the Company Healer back to where Hanasian had stretched out a bedroll beside his own. Hanasian stirred, having only just lay down himself to catch some rest. 

_”Too much again?”_ Hanasian drowsily asked as the two men disengaged themselves from their Captain's wife 

_”Wouldn't be Rin, otherwise, right Cap?”_ Wulgof asked as Molguv pulled up the blanket over her. 

_"Probably not,"_ Hanasian agreed. 

Bone tired, he pulled close and was relieved that Rin showed some sign of awareness as she nestled in. If she had truly exhausted herself, he'd have to lash her to her saddle in a few hours. Hardly a desirable state of affairs given their current status. Rin managed to wind herself around him, clinging to him fiercely. That she could, after what she had witnessed, was a wonder in itself. Though they were both bruised body and soul, and covered in the grime of battle, he was warm and whole and alive. A wonder, a marvel, her hope made flesh. Never would she let him go again. 

It was shortly before dawn before Loch’s scouting party returned with little to say except that the lands seemed sparsely populated and no military activity had been sighted. But nor had any trace of Khor been uncovered. 

~~~~~ 

On a ship, far to the east, a cowled figure stirred after many hours spent still and quiet. 

_”Could it be as simple as this?”_ he whispered and glanced at another woman who had been restrained for her own safety and that of others. 

_”Old blood…powerful blood…coming to us…No need for us to…I had thought he had no kin, but now there can be no mistake. A healing, outright, and a mortal…royal blood, untainted. Could he be so unwise to send such a one to us, or has our obfuscation been more successful than we could hope for?” _

Outside the cabin, another heard this and wondered at what he had unleashed in acceding to his shadow’s counsel… and how it might be blocked. The Order could not be permitted to restore their mad priestess. It would mean the ruin of civilisations on both shores. Yet, he had no men of art to set against them. He himself was just a soldier… and history was clear. Against the Order of the Blue Wizards, even the descendants of Numenor could not hope to prevail…


----------



## Elora (Jun 26, 2012)

Loch was distressed. He couldn’t quite put his finger on it. Yes, they scouted thoroughly, and no, they had little to report. But it all just didn’t feel right. He should tell Hanasian, but he thought he would rest a bit and think it over. He was quite tired after a battle then a long-range patrol. Something just wasn’t right. It was Runner who set it all in motion, waking Loch with word that one of their squad had not returned with them. It suddenly all made sense. Runner said he only knew the man for a short time, but had no reason to doubt his loyalty. 

Loch said to Runner, _”You know, Dhorgat didn’t return either, and that worked out in our favor. Somehow, I don’t think this will en so well. Gut feeling. You must come with me to the Cap.” _

Runner, always eager to be close to the core of the Company, followed Loch closely. He took the time to tell Loch that one of his men had a suspicion about one of the medics. Loch stopped and asked him more about this, but Runner didn’t have anything solid to offer. Still, Loch would remember, and thought he should keep a closer eye on his sister when he could. Right now, he was concerned about their missing man. 

_”Cap… I have a follow-up to my earlier report.”_

Hanasian was writing, but set down his quill when Loch arrived. Rin was nowhere to be seen. Hanasian could see Loch was disturbed and said, _”Go on.”_ 

Loch paused, then said, _”Runner here has reported that one of our number on patrol did not return with us.” _

Hanasian said, _”You know men go missing all the time. Usually in battle, but on occasion on night patrol. Do you fear for his life? Or is there something more?”

Yes… well, no sir,”_ Loch stammered, he went on, _”It’s my gut, sir… something doesn’t feel right.” _

Hanasian has more than once went with his gut in the past, and there was no reason not to hear Loch out. He said, _”Tell me Kid, what is it you are feeling?” _

Loch shifted his weight and Runner drew closer, not sure he should say anything yet. Loch went on, _”Well sir, it wasn’t so much that we saw or found nothing, but we should have. Whoever was out there, didn’t want to be seen or found, and left no sign. But things were too neat if you know what I mean. And with our man not returning…. Well, I think it is just not really how we see them.”

“You get any rest Loch? No, of course you haven’t. Your mind is too busy going over everything. If you can manage a short nap before sunrise, I’ll send you out with some of the Gondorians. Fresh eyes may be needed. Vid, get Plants, Birds, Rocks, and Things together at first light. Dhorgat and Loch will accompany them, as will Wulgof. Khule and the second Easterling squad will follow as their reserve muscle."_

Videgavia questioned Hanasian, _”Sir? Rocks?” 

“Yes, our missing man may be hurt. Besides, it will do the meds good to get out.”_ 

Videgavia questioned again, _”The Easterlings as the reserve force?” _

Hanasian nodded and said, _”Yes, the rest of us won’t be far behind.”_ 

Videgavia nodded and left to make sure everyone received their orders and knew what to do at morning light. Hanasian ordered Loch to stay and lay down to rest, even if he didn’t sleep. He wanted to make sure he gave it a good try. It must have worked, for the scout was out within minutes of lying down. Had to be exhaustion.

A call went out that a runner was coming in. He was from the Gondorian army to the west. A general offensive would be starting, and assisted by the men from Dale in the west, and the Rohirrim will push their eastern flank and cover the rear of the Black Company as they pushed east. Their orders were to find Khor, and talk with him. Hoping to find out what his intentions are and what his loyalties are concerning Khurg. They would be ready for a fight, but hoped they could avoid one.

The next morning at first light the advance squad set out. Loch had managed a couple hours sleep and was there with Runner. They slipped east in stealth, followed by Khule and the second. Soon after, a mixed brigade of Easterlings and Gondorians moved out. The rest of the Company moved slow behind them as they spread their hold. The rearguard kept vigilance against the rebel north, watching the eastern flank of the Rohirrim just as the Rohirrim watched the western rear of the Company. But there was no threats to their positions. The rebels likely had other concerns with the Gondorian army pushing them north and an army from Dale pressing the rebel western flank. For all intents and purposes, the rebellion that started with such precision and surprise, was really no more than a grand prison break for Khurg. Though the destruction and suffering of the Easterling people was high, it didn’t seem to be of a concern to Khurg, as it was not when he was in power before. They were on the defensive now, and things would stabilize now in western Rhun with the protection of the Gondorian army. But the unknown factor remained in the east. The Company would push east to the Sea of Rhun, and beyond it. The wood on the eastern side would prove to be tough, for it would be a tough order. And as usual for this time of year, it started to rain. 

~~~~~ 

*Meanwhile, far to the west in Bree…. *

A cloaked man dismounted at the inn east of Bree. He had heard from his grandfather the Forsaken was a place where Halasian could be found in years passed. It would be a start for his search. He looked at the place and sighed. Doubtful anyone would be there, but it didn’t stop him from having his dagger ready. He forced open the old door, and it squeaked back after he entered. Inside appeared deserted, but not unused. Just not recently. Lots of history here. But any clues he had hoped for were long gone. Just the ghosts remained. Yet some of them seemed to whisper to him. But there was nobody there he could talk to. He would have to go to Bree now.

The next day he arrived in Bree. Talk was words were passed at the Inn of the Prancing Pony, so he made his way there. The evening spent talking to old timers and youngsters alike, proved somewhat useful, if tiring. He would rest in the comfort of the inn this night, and will ponder the information he had gained. He hoped to learn more at morning breakfast. Depending on what else he hears, it would decide his road in the morning.


----------



## Elora (Jun 26, 2012)

She had to snap out it. She had known what to expect anyway. The stabbing pain that drove her to wakefulness after a scant hour of sleep was not a surprise. Despite the mail and armour and leather, battle had delivered sharp and repeated blows to her abdomen. She had known what would follow then and there. It was done. The pain had ebbed after a time and now aching hollowness permeated her. She needed to snap out it. There was no time to spare for self indulgence. Hanasian was deeply worried as it was by this campaign and he needed to focus on the Company for all their sakes, as did she. She would have to tell him later, after all of this was done. Or, perhaps it was best if she said nothing at all. What purpose would be served, she wondered. Her cloak was sodden, her metal and leathers chilled. She shivered hard, pushed this all aside and focused herself on things more constructive.

In the seven days since battle, she now had a thorough assessment of who was still in fighting shape. There were injuries that could be seen and still others that took time to emerge. At least eight had seemed profoundly shocked in the immediate aftermath and she had since revised that number to six in the subsequent days of observation. They could not be placed on the front again, for their own safety and that of those around them. She was worried about Loch as well. Something had darkened in him, become shadowed. There were still the glimpses of his reckless, relentless optimism, but he had changed and he had little time to discuss such things with his sister. 

Something was amiss, and everyone knew it. Despite this, the break gave men a chance to recover their stamina and strength. Belegost was coming along nicely indeed, as were a number of others. Talk was rife with speculation of what lay ahead and around. Talk of an ambush, a gathered force under a supposedly iron fisted and highly regarded commander, Khule’s brother. Yet Loch ran the patrols far and wide, sometimes reinforced by Berlas and Khule’s hand picked men for greater range. Yet they found nothing and this only served to increase general tension and unease. 

Farbarad squinted through the rain at the heavily wrapped figure that rode ahead. Everything about the way she sat her horse, the set of her shoulders, they way her head drooped, her protracted silence, worried him deeply and he knew he wasn’t the only one. He glanced sideways at Mecarnil who shook his head. 

_”You’ll get nowhere with her. She doesn’t answer. Not me, not Hanasian. Barely eats. She isn’t sleeping either. Just works and broods, day and night.”_ 

Farbarad drew breath to reply but a stupendous concussive boom knocked the air out of him and everyone else. It sounded like the sky had literally cracked open. People cried out in instinctive fear, crouched in saddle or on foot and, when Farbarad next looked up he saw that Rin was no longer in the saddle. She was on the muddy ground, writhing. He threw himself from his horse with a shout and Mecarnil immediately dived down to locate Hanasian. There was another terrible explosion from far above and Farbarad thought Rin would crack bones so hard did she twist. She was panting hard, her eyes rolled beneath their lids and she was moaning deep in her throat, a primal sound of abject terror. Hanasian fell to his knees with a splash and tried to steady her thrashing head. Bells and Sparks arrived and a small crowd was growing around them. 

They scattered when the earth they stood on started trembling and growling. There was a deep ripping sound, wet and savage that thrummed through them. Horses screamed their fright and up ahead Videgavia saw great swathes of the earth tossed violently into the sky. Rin had managed get a hold of Farbarad’s arm and she nearly broke it as she screamed, back arched rigid. Blood seeped from her ears and then she went utterly limp, shaking like a leaf in the wind.

_”What the hell was that?”_ Farbarad asked, shock and fear making his voice savage. 

Both medics shook their heads, Sparks still measuring the frantic galloping of her heart, _”A fit? A coincidence? Never seen nor heard of this before…and neither has she, I’d bet. Her heart is slowing. Whatever it is, seems to be passing.” 

“She’s cold as ice!”_ Hanasian said, stricken as he cradled his wife’s head. 

_”Company, we pause here for the night. Donius, where’s that wagon cover? And any spare blankets or bedding. We can’t risk a fire, Doc would have our ears we delivered up a whole field of people shot through on her account. Now move, people, move!”_ Videgavia bellowed. 

The shocked Company flinched and then began to scramble, glancing either at the sky or the ground in fear as they went. 

~~~~~ 

_”What was THAT?” _Khor asked, appalled and not the only one in the tent to be so. 

It was crowded with his various officers and their dark eyes were flat with naked fear. Dhak’s expression was grim, as were most of his men. However, there was a cadaverous man with a rictus grin who was delighted and he was soothing a young woman, as mad as she was beautiful to behold. She was incensed.

_”There, there…not too much. You are thirsty yes….but for now this little is enough and it will not be long,” _the man crooned as he smoothed back dark sweaty strands from the woman’s brow. 

She lapsed onto her couch, mewling like a distressed kitten. Khor found he was shaking. Yes, he was terrified but the urge to take out all their throats then and there seemed liable to tear his restraint apart. 

He bit hard on his growing rage and fixed his attention back on Dhak, _”Again, I ask. WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?!” _

The extent of the Easterling’s distress could not be more apparent to Dhak. Khor was a quiet man, a thinker, a man of control. It was stamped upon him, right down to the close-cropped and immaculately trimmed beard that shadowed his lower face in precisely maintained proportions. Dhak’s throat was dry, his stomach twisted in fear himself. That small display had been truly horrifying. What the Order could do with immediate contact did not bear consideration.

_”A demonstration, as promised, of the power you have allied yourself with Khor. Just a small insight of what our people are capable of. The armies of Gondor, Rohan and Dale beset your land. What you do about it, with such allies as us, will require careful consideration. No commander takes the field without a full grasp of his…resources.”

“Enough. No more for today. Leave and take that…”_ Khor bit hard on the urge to denounce the woman a witch, _”woman with you. This is a command tent. Suitable accommodation is available elsewhere.” _

The sorcerer’s eyes were sharp, but he merely nodded and more of these foreign devils that he found himself in bed with stepped forward to lift the now twitching woman up. Officers and officials spilled out of his tent and Khor turned his back on them all, reached for something stronger than water and poured out a healthy measure with shaking hands. 

_”Khor, this cannot be. It cannot. You have seen what they can do. How long did your people suffer under Sauron’s yoke? Would you be willing to shoulder another to merely throw off Gondor’s control?” 

“A thousand more years under Gondor’s heel would be kinder than the few weeks under Khurg’s freedom, and as for your Order!”_ Khor spat, back to Dhak, and drained his drink in one gulp before continuing, _”What do you know of the Black? Little, I would guess.” 

“Even less than that.” 

“And so…you come creeping into my tent to implore me to ask the Black Company of Arnor to turn around and run like whipped curs home.” 

“It must be, or you risk setting a new dominion over the throats of your people and mine.”_ 

Khor sighed and said _”Have you any among your number you would trust with your first born son?” 

“What do you propose?” 

“Be ready to depart by sunset and mark me well. Speak of this to no one else you will be torn to pieces before you can draw your next breath.” _

Khor’s mind was afire with calculations and possibilities after Dhak’s departure. The Black did not recruit women. Of that he was certain. Perhaps this was all part of a wider scheme. His allies were as fractured as his own people. Would this prove advantageous or disastrous? Who was the pawn here? Games within games. In any case, all he really needed was a clear shot on one woman (the witch or this fictional one they said was the source of her atrocious power) and then this new evil would be defeated. After that, he’d deal with Khurg. As he expected, Khirue edged into his tent with silent questions in his eyes. 

_”Continue preparations here, be ready, be watchful, but do not move out until I, and only I give the word.” 

“And the foreigners, Commander?” 

“Watch them closely. If any follow us, you know the signal to raise. Even in this rain, the oil grasses of the Sagath plains will travel faster than sound itself._"


----------



## Elora (Jul 8, 2012)

In the Undying Lands, Manwe sat in his high tower and stared east. He was troubled. Sworn away from meddling in the affairs of men, it grieved him that some decisions they had made were now affecting them in this age. A hand caressed his shoulder and he pressed his to it. Varda stood behind him and watched eastward now with him. 

_”You sensed it too?”_ Manwe asked Varda, and she squeezed his hand and said, _”Yes. I felt it as if it had hit me.”_ 

Manwe caressed her hand and sighed. He asked her, _”Were we right to send them? I know that at the time Sauron meddled and caused much grief in the lands, and in our wisdom we sent forth the Istari Maia into the realms of Middle Earth to oppose him. But was it the right thing to do?” _

Varda ran her hand about his neck and came around to stand before him. 

She said, _”Beloved, what has been done is done. We pondered this long before sending them. We chose as best as we could. Only Mandos spoke that ill unseen may come to pass from our deed. In the end, only Olorin succeeded in what we hoped they would do. Alwendil did not fail, but became lost in the beauty of the lands. 

“Our biggest hope in Curumo failed in the worst way, becoming a traitorous ally of Sauron. Alatar and Pallando … I opposed sending them both. As friends, they were bound to each other, and they faded into the lands without word.” _

Varda’s eyes sparkled as she gazed into the east. 

Manwe sighed again and said, _”Until now. This was my greatest fear… that one would mingle with the children. We had warned Melian to no avail when she wed Thingol, but thankfully this led not to much ill. But Thingol was of the Eldar. I always feared that if one of the Maia mingled with the second born that it would be ill. And it has come to pass. Are we responsible for this? It will wreak havoc on the age of men.”_ 

Varda took Manwe’s hands and he stood. Together they stood hand-in-hand in silence, gazing deep into the east seeking knowledge. 

In time, Varda said, _”My many eyes will watch, but I feel that we may have to act to bring this to an end.”_ 

Manwe sighed again, and after some time, nodded slightly. He said almost in a whisper, _”I will call to council the Valar.” _

Varda’s kiss on his cheek soothed him, and they walked down the tower stair in silence. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The Company was shaken. They had stopped after the spectacular event that seemed to strike down their healer, Rosmarin, of Cardolan. The position was defensible, but it could be better. It would be better also if the rain, lightning, and thunder would subside. Each flask and following deafening clap made everyone jump, as they were not able to get the one that made the ground shake out of their minds. Everyone was on edge. 

The eastern reach of the Company was just north of the Sea of Rhun, and Loch, Runner, and Berlas held watch on a knoll. They were joined in time by Mercarnil. He slid into the trees that provided as good a shelter that could be expected, and he said, _”Should be glad these trees didn’t get lit up by that lightning. High ground, trees that had obviously been hit before. Anyway, have you seen the stars tonight?” 

“STARS???”_ Loch said surprisingly before continuing in a quieter voice, _”Nothing but grey dark clouds, rain, and the lightning you mentioned.” _

Mercarnil pointed to the north, and the others looked. Mercarnil said, _”Haven’t seen them so… active."_ 

A small part of the sky had cleared and the few stars there seemed to burn much brighter than any of them had known. A bright streak crossed over there and for a brief moment lit the ground up. Then a gentle, soothing breeze came from the west and the rain stopped. The clouds reclaimed the sky and the stars could be seen no more, but a sense of calm had fallen upon the four. Loch strained to see the stars as the clouds closed. They would not feel rain again until the early morning. Marcarnil said, _”It felt as if Ebereth was watching us. If it were so, may she bless us.”_ 

Loch asked, _“Ebereth?” _

Berlas nodded, and Runner looked puzzled but interested in hearing about it. Mercarnil went on, _”Yes, the Lady of the Stars. Tales of old spoke of her beauty and her power. The stars of the sky are her many eyes, and with them she sees and knows. And if her concerns are turned toward something, her eyes sparkle with intensity. From what I just saw, I would say she is watching. This could prove good or ill for us.” 

“Well, I will hope for good._” Loch said. Mercarnil smiled at him briefly and said, _”Yes, I do as well. Now you go see your sister. I know you are concerned. I’ll take your watch.” _

Loch, instead of arguing to the contrary, took leave and set off back to where his sister rested. He had hoped she was well, and whispered as he walked in the dark, _”Ebereth, please watch over my sister.” _

A gentle breeze blew around him, warming and drying., and it seemed a whisper could be heard though he did not know what, if anything, was said. He stepped a little faster toward the wagon where his sister lay.


----------



## Elora (Jul 9, 2012)

What Loch had hoped to see when he gained the wagon was his sister awake, conscious. She was not. Hanasian sat by her side with his hands wrapped around one of hers. He did not appear to have moved since Loch had last seen him. Farbarad was on the other side, mashing lumps of vegetables in the steaming cup of broth. Farbarad was determined to get some sustenance into her, awake or not. Hanasian had been exhausting himself trying to rouse her with some sort of Dunedain thing Loch did not understand. Farbarad glanced up as Loch climbed into the wagon bed. 

_”No change?” _he said and both men shook their heads. 

The scrape of Farbarad’s knife against the tin of the cup continued, _”Mecarnil says Elbereth is watching. Is that true, do you think?” 

“We can hope so, Loch,” _Hanasian said wearily, lifting one hand to smooth already smoothed hair on his wife’s head, _”Wherever she is, I hope the Lady of the Stars watches over her.” 

“Isn’t she here?” 

“No, Loch. She is not,_” Farbarad said, finally satisfied that the broth was smooth enough and had cooled enough. 

Loch watched as the two men attempted to feed his sister. It was a painstaking affair. Small mouthfuls and then Hanasian would gently apply pressure to her throat, stroking until she swallowed. Without her armour and chain, she looked much diminished to Loch’s eyes. She had seemed so…vibrant when he had seen her for the first time back at the city. A whirlwind of busyness and preoccupied as per usual, and vibrant. She had glowed. Farbarad and Hanasian persisted at this for at least half a cup. In all this time, she made no movement of her own. What if she never woke up, Loch wondered. She was rarely idle by choice. In all their years together, it had been her putting him back together. She was rarely ill herself and usually managed to avoid all manner of mishaps that he failed to. Again that warm whispering wind curled around him and he glanced at that patch of clear sky ahead. Dancing stars. Farbarad set the mug aside with a grimace. 

_”I hate this. How can you bear it?”_ he asked of Hanasian, loathing the fact that this was an enemy he could not see or defend his charge against. 

_”I do because I must.” 

“You’re both exhausted. I can sit with her if you like,”_ Loch said. 

_”Kid’s right. An hour or two would do us both good. He’ll wake us if anything happens…and keep the visitors to a minimum,”_ Farbarad said. 

_”Visitors?”_ Loch inquired. 

_”She’s to be left in peace, Loch. Doesn’t matter who they are. Noone aside from you, Vid, Mecarnil and the Ducklings are permitted into this wagon,”_ Hanasian said, a little louder than was necessary for a small knot had gathered again after observing Loch arrive. 

_”I’ll see to it,”_ Loch replied and watched as Hanasian bent, whispered something in his wife’s ear and pressed his lips to her brow. 

The wagon softly swayed as both exhausted men alighted. He heard them settle under the wagon bed. Loch edged a little closer to where Rin lay. She was swathed in many blankets and cloaks. There must be more than a few shivering Black Company men and women out there. It was quiet…and he wasn’t sure how it started. Only that it did. He found himself talking to her, because she was too still, and he craved something familiar from her. Old memories, stories, jokes, there were so many of them because she was all he had in this world and he had shared nearly every moment of his life with her. 

On the knoll, the darkness gradually relented. Dawn in the east was a stupendous thing. Mecarnil was transfixed by the sight of the rising sun. It seemed to emerge from the depths of the sea they were abutting, rising over the distant island in its heart. There had been no news from camp. That mean nothing had changed. It had been a day, a night and now another day. At a guess, no matter how attentive they were, they would have as long again before she perished. His eyes burned with fatigue. Hanasian would be devastated, the Company would be. Brother after brother had come by, searching for some sign that their Healer was unharmed. Theirs. She was theirs. She was Hanasian’s. She was Cardolan’s. She was Loch’s. No wonder the woman fought so fiercely sometimes just to be let be. He should have put his foot down. He should have spoken to Aragorn. Rhun was a dangerous place. She had no business being here. She was all they had left of Cardolan and she had walked unopposed into one of the most dangerous lands and for what? The Company had gotten by without a healer before. That damn oath of service. He had hoped to dandle whelps of Cardolan on his knee, not this. Farbarad looked upon her as a daughter, always had. No sooner had he managed to pull the ruin of Cardolan’s ambition together again was it now disintergrating…and he no clear idea why. 

Mecarnil scrubbed at his face, heeled his eyes. One of the Easterlings, the young one Loch called Runner sidled up to him. 

_”Ranger?” 

“Aye, of the North,”_ he replied, attempting to gentle the weary growl of his voice. 

_”Something you should see, yes?” 

”If you say so, lad,”_ he said, once again wondering why they insisted on place questions on the end of statements in this part of the world. 

Runner led him stealthily down the knoll and into the tall grasses that swayed on the shore of the sea. It’s soft susurrations provided cover for the noise of their passing. In time, Runner led him to where Berlas stood. Berlas was not alone and Mecarnil could only stare in shock a moment. An Easterling, and three others that most definitely were not Easterlings at all. Those three stared back in equal amazement. Mecarnil shook himself out of it. Runner was looking at him expectantly. 

_”Yes, Runner. I should see this,” _he confirmed and Runner’s chest expanded somewhat. 

_”Mec, I should make some introductions,”_ Berlas said tensely, his crossbow trained on the Easterling who was standing quiescently, dark eyes sharply observant. 

_”This here is Khor,”_ Berlas said and Mecarnil grunted sourly, _”Sorry, Commander Khor. Apologies for my manners, Commander. With him are three…allies…I thought you might recognise them, but they said you wouldn’t. The one standing next to the Commander is called Dhak.” 

“Well now, Commander, you’ve gone and found yourselves some unlikely allies from far afield,”_ Mecarnil said, peering at the three Dunedain faces. 

Khor’s sardonic smile emerged, _”You have no idea how far, Ranger.” 

“I have never seen you before. You are not of Arnor. Nor of Cardolan. I know both better than the backs of my hand. And so, Rhudaur?” _

Dhak shook his head, his face taut, _”No, such names…realms I presume…have no meaning, no relevance from us. We hail from the sea….south.” 

“South?”_ Mecarnil’s mind was spinning now and he was too tired for this, far too tired for this, _”Black? Faithful?” 

“Neither…but we have little time to discuss this now. There is a healer in your number... trueborn?” _

Berlas’s hands tightened on the stock of his crossbow instinctively. Yes, Mecarnil thought gratefully, not a single one of the Old Company that he could not place his absolute faith in. 

_”Yes,”_ Mecarnil grudgingly replied, his bleary eyes narrowing. 

_”A woman?”_ Khor pressed, leaning forward. 

_”What of it?”_ Berlas snapped and Khor wisely relaxed back. 

For all of this, Khor’s face lost it’s habitual sardonic cast and became troubled. 

_”A woman of noble birth…royal?”_ Dhak inquired, incredulous. 

The early dawn was split by the ring of Mecarnil’s sword. He had it out and pressed against Dhak’s neck in a fluid, instinctual movement, all fatigue fallen away. 

_”Queen of Cardolan by birthright, Crown Princess of the High King’s Court, cousin to the High King, Black Company of Arnor’s Healer and wife of it’s Captain. What interest is any of this to you?”_ Mecarnil snarled. 

Khor’s face when from troubled to chalky white as Mecarnil spoke. He glanced at the one holding the cross bow, a man of Gondor by the looks of him, and saw that vengeful glitter there. Oh, the Black Company was notoriously protective of its own and well he knew it. But this was the wife of its Captain. And she was kin to the High King. All thought of assassinating her vanished into thin air. Hanasian and the Black Company would tear Rhun to shreds, and what was left would then be utterly ahnilated by this high king. Khor did not need a blood feud with either man. 

Meanwhile, Dhak was speaking, _”She is sorely beset, yes?” _

Khor groaned…the man’s questions were going to get them killed and with them would go any chance Rhun had at peace. 

_”We can help. We know why. We wish to stop it. We need to see Hanasian,” _Khor said urgently, adding, ”We have no hand in this evil, and we share a mutual interest in its defeat.” 

The Ranger’s sword did not waver, but the Gondorian passed his cross bow to Runner when Mecarnil flicked his eyes to him, and was soon off. When he returned again, Khor was not surprised by the fact that the Gondorian brought others. A familiar face in the Daleman, eyes glittering dangerously, and a giant of a Southron. Under careful escort then were they taken into the camp of the Black Company of Arnor. A hasty camp, made out of necessity. Scowls, dark expressions, a camp bristling with steel and enimity…and a wagon. In front of it stood another two familiar faces. One was Khule, his brother’s face inscrutable as ever. Hanasian’s expression was stamped with the mark of having his wife cut down by some unseen foe. He looked as perilous as he was, more so than his father had ever been if the circumstances were right and it seemed to Khor that nothing would be more treacherous than to attack the woman Hanasian had taken to wife.


----------



## Elora (Jul 17, 2012)

Berlas was his usual stoic self when he came to Hanasian, who was seeing how Rin was doing and quite worried. Maybe he wasn’t thinking as clear as he should, for he had a headache that throbbed with every noise. Berlas tapped him on the shoulder and as Hanasian turned his head, a quick sign of Berlas’ fingers told him that his attention was needed on an urgent matter. He left the cover where Rin lay, and duties of care were given to Rocks and duties of watch were given to Hamoor. As they had walked over to a watch-fire, both Berlas and Hanasian made signs that those they passed of the old Company recognized, and with stealth, they slid away to join the two at the designated fire. Khule signalled some of the Easterling Twelve that were nearby to watch their meet, and they quietly took up positions around the fire some distance away. 

Berlas said, _”It appears that Commander Khor and some of his visiting friends have come to talk.” 

“Khor? You sure?”_ Hanasian said cutting in. 

Berlas went on, _”Well no I’m not sure, but it was how he introduced himself. Khule will have to make a certain identification. But Cap, the three with him are a creepy sort, if you know what I mean. Their appearance is not like the Easterlings, but more like Farbarad or Mecarnil, or you and me. And one who must be their leader asks to many questions about Rin.” _

Hanasian flashed signals around, and a fair party led by Videgavia was soon off to answer Mecarnil’s summons. 

As Mecarnil waited for their arrival, the intense stand was too long, and too silent. The Easterling and his three visitors were not allowed to move, and some words passed between Khor and a couple of the Easterling companymen. 

Mecarnil said finally as two of the Old Company arrived, _”Khor and friends, we will take you back to see our Captain.”_ 

Videgavia turned to Berlas and said, _”Mulgov, you get who you will need to keep a tight watch. Keep Runner with you. If anything odd is sensed, you send him fast.” _

Mulgov signalled for some who came with him to spread out and take watch. Mecarnil invited the four to walk with him and Videgavia. 

As they came into camp, Hanasian walked up slowly with Khule by his side. Neither said a word until Hanasian turned to Khule. Khule then said in the Rhun dialect, _”Greetings brother. You are looking well, if stressed. Who are your friends?”_ 

He then turned to Hanasian and said in Westron, _”He is who he says. Captain. Don’t know who these others are though. I’m sure the commander will explain.” _

Hanasian nodded, still grim and silent. Some simple flicking of the finger told Khule what to do. In full military custom, he stood tall. He then began formal introductions. 

_”My Captain, meet my older brother, Commander Khor of the fifth Legion of Rhun. Commander, I present you to Hanasian of Arnor and Rohan, Captain of the Black Company, a Free Company of the West.” _

A bow from Khor as he said, _”Former commander of the fifth, as my brother is former commander of the ninth.” 

“Yes, of course,”_ Khule replied. He then looked at the one standing next to Khor. Dhak stepped forward slightly and bowed slightly, saying, _”I am Dhak, from east of the sea.” _

Mecarnil had stepped aside Hanasian and said in Sindarin, _”He is the one asking questions of Rin. I don’t like him or his associates. Do we treat them as guests or prisoners?” _

Hanasian whispered back, _“Both. They will be guests as they are here for some negotiation, so we will allow for their comfort as visiting dignitaries. But keep them all, especially Khor, well guarded. Khule has indicated there has been some grumbling amongst the Easterling legion of our Company about this turn of events. Nothing we need to worry about, but we don’t want anything happening. It will be best for us if Khule and Khor can make some sort of peace between them. So for now we will show them to a quartering tent, and we will prepare for a formal council.” _

With a wave, preparations were set in motion. Hanasian then went over to his guests and shook Khor’s hand, saying, _”It is an unexpected surprise that you have come to us Commander Khor. For it has been, in part, your activities that have drawn us here to Rhun once again. As I, and my King, wish to know your intentions, I also wish to know your purpose in coming here to us. We will speak of this, and of what you seek as well in a council. But right now, you must be weary.” _

Hanasian started to lead the guests to the tent prepared for them. Dhak, having been observant, said as they walked, _”We have great interest in your people, and we have great fear of some of our own. In this we wish to speak, yes?” _

Hanasian looked over at Dhak and his two silent countrymen and said, _”Yes, we will discuss these matters shortly at council. For part, I will wish to speak to Commander Khor alone, and I will speak to Dhak and your party as well. We have great interest on your people, for it seems that there may be a kinship long sundered. But now we rest. I have matters to tend to before we meet again.” _

The four were shown into their tent, and several of the Gondorian legion took up positions around it. Nobody was going to come or go until council. Hanasian made his way back to where Rin was being tended to. Hamoor was on vigilant watch and Hanasian sent him to join the Gondorian guard around the guest’s tent. Hanasian entered and caused Rocks to jump. 

Hanasian said, staring Rocks down, _”Is there a problem?” _

Rocks fidgeted and said, _”Uh... no. Just didn’t expect you back so soon.”_ 

Hanasian thought Rocks was trying to conceal something, when he heard a soft voice. 

_”Is that my husband I hear?”_ 

Hanasian, forgot about Rocks and came to Rin’s side. He said as he took her hand, _”Yes! It’s me! I’m here love.”_ 

Rin didn’t try to move except for her eyes. Soft and glowing, she asked, _”What happened?”_


----------



## Elora (Jul 18, 2012)

_”What do you recall?”_ Hanasian asked gently, picking up her hand again and stroking the long fingers. 

What indeed, Rin mused, attempting to collect and assemble her recollections into something approaching a rational arrangement. Pain, brutal and savage and frightening. Then it’s sudden absence and the vacuum and emptiness it left behind, a chasm that she drifted like a mote of dust. So cold and vast. Then, music like she had never heard before. Impossible to describe, impossible to recreate, otherworldly and achingly beautiful. Inexorable tugging, like she was been drawn by a tidal surge and powerful voices. Many of those…and with them came pain because it was too much. A coruscating light and messages echoing and rolling around the inside of her skull. She did not belong there. She had to be sent back. They were coming. They were coming. They were coming. 

Where was there? Who were they? No, it made no sense at all. Yet her limbs felt as light as feathers and she felt uncommonly whole and rested. She glimpsed Rocks studying her from over Hanasian’s shoulder and she tightened her fingers around her husband’s as she shook her head. She had no way to make any sense of it yet. 

_”There was some sort of attack, a power of unseen force, that coincided with your collapse. You fell from your horse, under the sway perhaps of this force, and you were greatly distressed. That was yesterday morning. You have been unconscious ever since,”_ Hanasian said and watched Rin’s eyes drift to the man that stood to one side. 

_”A fit…bleeding from ears and nose…significant drop in temperature and escalation in pulse…and a possible concussion from the fall. How many fingers?” 

“Four, one, three…oh, enough Rocks. I am not concussed.” 

“How do you know?” he challenged, testy and out of sorts. 

”Mostly, because I say so.” _

Rocks inhaled deeply and then pushed the breath sharply out again through his nose. Then, grumbling, he climbed down out of the wagon. A crowd was gathering and he was forced to shoulder his way past. Farbarad’s hand halted him, planted in the centre of his chest. The ranger was clearly exhausted, pushed to his limits. He and Mecarnil had been huddled together since the visitors arrived, speaking in Elvish as if the rest of them could not be trusted. 

_”Is she conscious?”_ Farbarad asked tersely and Rocks’ head jerked assent once. 

_”Yes, yes and not concussed because she says so,”_ he snapped back, shaking off Farabarad’s hand and pushing past the pair. 

This announcement rippled through those assembled, mostly Old Company men with some exceptions. Rocks had spent enough time in military units to know that word would spread faster than wildfire. Already the Dunlending was on his way to find Loch and Frea was on his way to find his brother and Foldine. Bear, Berlas and Belegost, the three B’s as Rocks thought of them, were looking pleased with themselves as if this development had something to do with them. Mecarnil and Farbarad were already climbing into the wagon and, short of room in there now, Videgavia was leaning over the rear of the wagon tray. 

_”Simply, enough is enough Rin,”_ Mecarnil said, raking his fingers through his hair as both Rin and Hanasian considered him. 

_”This can’t continue,”_ Farbarad said, pitching in as he had already agreed to do. 

_”What are you talking about?”_ Rin inquired warily. 

_”This,”_ Mecarnil replied, hands expanding to encompass the interior of the wagon. 

_”Well, I’ll be out of this wagon as soon as my commanding officer permits me. Then it will be freed up for proper cargo again.” 

“No, not this wagon. I mean Rhun! I had my concerns about this and I held my tongue at first. That was my error and I’ll not make it a second time. This is too dangerous and we simply can’t-“ 

“That’s enough,” _Hanasian interjected and Mecarnil looked unhappily to Farbarad. 

_”No, it’s not actually. He’s right. We can’t-“ 

“Enough…Mecarnil, Farbarad…enough. This is our last campaign. Rin and I plan to depart the Company once it is done,”_ Hanasian said, eyes moving to Videgavia’s thoughtful mien. 

_”But only when it is properly done. Not a moment before,”_ Rin insisted. 

Mecarnil’s brows rose and his head swivelled to consider his colleague. Farbarad looked desperately relieved. 

_”And I hope that you will accept the captaincy, Vid.” 

“More talking,”_ Videgavia said, lip curling in distaste, _”An honour, Hanasian…but I am not certain I am ready for it…or if the Black will accept me.” 

“I am, on both counts, which ought to count for something don’t you think?”_ Hanasian replied steadily. 

There was a silence at that, thoughts tumbled in heads and Videgavia rolled his shoulders. 

_”Right, well, if we’re to finish this, then let’s finish this. You want to speak to Khor first, Cap?” 

“Aye,”_ Hanasian replied, lifted the back of Rin’s hand to his lips and began to make his way out of the wagon.


----------



## Elora (Jul 18, 2012)

It was then that Rin began to move and was met with four men shaking their heads. 

_”Oh no…and don’t even try it. You might run roughshod all over your ducklings, but it won’t take with me as well you know. You’re not going anywhere until you eat something and prove to me that you’re fit to move. Do you disagree, Captain?”_ Farbarad asked mildly and Hanasian shook his head. 

_”Not at all,”_ Hanasian replied as Rin scowled, and continued his way out of the wagon. 

He left his wife with her two keepers and headed for Khor’s tent. Videgavia and Khule entered with him and interrupted the Easterling’s restless pacing. If Khor had been discovered looking uncertain, he was quick to mask it. He clasped his hands behind his back, squared his shoulders and stance so that he was able to meet the gazes of the three men levelly. 

_”Commander,”_ Hanasian began, nodding, _”You have interesting allies and have come to us at an interesting time.” 

“Captain…neither one of us has the luxury of time to expend, so forgive my forthrightness. I am not a supporter of Khurg and the plan to free him did not involve me or have the support of my men. You may have been told differently and you will need to decide whom you believe on that count,”_ Khor said brusquely. 

_”There has been word of rebellion, connected with you and your gathering of disaffected men from the tribes, for some time now,”_ Khule answered and at this Khor shrugged. 

_”Of course…and it came from the Prefect, who was likely informed by men who gathered his intelligence for him…and was not the rebellion that saw Khurg unleashed again one that came from within the Prefect’s compound? I gathered the restless young warriors…it was that or have Khurg’s supporters gather them up. The Prefect was poorly advised by men keen to see him fall. He was losing support. An alternative that was not Khurg was required. That is all.”_ 

Khor had been about to move onto his next point however something happened to forestall him. He blinked, unable to quite understand or look away. Spun gold, tumbling and dishevelled, over long lithe limbs clad in the ubiquitous black leather of her Company, the delicate structure of her face, and most of all those searing blue silver eyes. Storms…storms of sky or sea that raked over him and seemingly through him. She was not alone, of course. The dark haired ranger he had already encountered was in her wake, chagrined. 

_”I told you, Mec, I’m fine now. Honest,”_ the woman said as she fully entered the tent. 

Khor’s brows climbed as he glanced at his younger brother. Words were not needed. How did anyone get anything accomplished with this about? 

_”You get used to it,”_ Khule answered in their local dialect and Khor shook his head, sceptical all the same. 

_”Commander Khor, it appears you are meeting the Black Company Healer, Rosmarin of Cardolan,”_ Videgavia said slowly, as unhappy about this as the dark haired ranger was, _”Early.” 

”So it seems,”_ Khor replied in Westron, bowing smoothly in an eastern style that seemed to make her scowl irritably. 

_”Who told him?”_ she demanded and turned on the dark haired ranger. 

_”Doc,”_ Hanasian said to his wife and she turned back to face him. 

_”I remembered something. They’re coming. That was what I was supposed to tell you. They’re coming.” 

“Who are?” 

“Well, I thought the Commander might know,”_ Rin answered, eyes returning to Khor and for some reason he shivered. 

_”Whoever they are, I hope that they can manage a feral witch and her litch of a wizard. That is why I am here…and it is why Dhak accompanied me. If we do not stop them here…then we will have the distinct pleasure of watching a new Dark Lord or Lady take shape. I have no desire to watch history repeat itself. One War was more than enough, Captain, was it not?”_ 

Khor’s mouth sealed in a thin line as he stopped himself from speaking further, shaken by the way the woman’s scrutiny seemed to pull things from him. Perhaps it was her lofty Dunedain blood, the very blood Dhak said enabled the witch such terrible powers. With a start, Khor realised he had spoken that aloud. Hanasian’s wife was staring at the thin, delicate skin of her inner wrist and the veins that ran so close to the surface of her creamy skin. 

_”I think it’s time for that council,”_ Videgavia said. 

_”The sooner the better. Witchcraft is an anathema to our people. I do not long how long Khalid, my second, can hold the men in check,”_ Khor said and cursed, _”Is that what you are too? A Dunedain witch?” 

“No!”_ Rin objected, eyes wide and stepping back in sudden fear, _”No I am not! I am not, do you hear me Commander!” _

With that, she withdrew, fled really from the tent. The four men inside followed her out and the command was given to summon Dhak and his two companions for the council. 

_”I believe you’ve made a new friend,”_ Khule said dryly in their mother tongue. 

_”She’s of royal blood? I expected…no, I am not sure what I expected,”_ Khor amended and his younger brother grunted, flashing a rare grin. 

_”Could be worse. You could be missing your purse and not even aware of it,”_ Khule said inexplicably. 

There was little time to question him further, however. The council was about to begin imminently. Dhak and his two men joined Khor as people gathered around them. Hanasian held up a hand for silence and Dhak’s eyes found the woman that stood just behind her husband. The three men said something to each other that Khor did not understand, but those who understood archaic Aduanic did. Then, all three men dropped to their knees right there. Khor was not the only man surprised by this. 

_”Them too? You told them too? We had a deal, Mecarnil!”_ Rin said belligerently to the Ranger at her side and folded her arms under her chest, highly agitated now. 

_”I don’t know what the hell you three think you’re doing,_” she growled. 

_”Allegiance, we seek to swear allegiance,”_ Dhak answered, head still bowed. 

_”Oh no you don’t. Not here, not me, no way. No.” 

“You are of the High King’s court, no? Crown princ-“ 

“First I am accused of being a witch, which I am NOT, and now this?! Look, I don’t know who you are or what you’re up, but this is not how it works. Right?” 
_
Rin glanced first at Hanasian, then Mecarnil and Farbarad. All three men looked perplexed and her relief at having cut the stranger’s pronunciation of that ridiculous word faded. Farbarad was scratching at his head. 

_”Right?”_ Rin repeated, not nearly as certain now. 

_”Well…by rights…you’re probably the high ranked official member of the court in Rhun, so it might,”_ Farbarad said, Hanasian and Mecarnil nodding slowly and Rin threw her arms up. 

_”Fantastic,”_ she drawled, vastly displeased. 

_”Company, we will first hear what Commander Khor and his companions have to say or request of us. Then, we will discuss what our response will be. It would seem that we confront powers beyond the mortal ken,”_ Hanasian said, gesturing that Dhak and his men should stand once more. 

_”Wizards again. I lost a battle under one fighting another, we had to deal with another in Harad and now this? I have had my fill of wizards,”_ Wulgof muttered darkly and beside him Molguv grunted. The council had begun.


----------



## Elora (Jul 23, 2012)

There was a sense of tension in the air as everyone began to gather. It was too risky to have this council in the open and so Hanasian issued a silent order that they would disband. The older hands knew to watch for further instruction and it arrived sure enough. The leads of the Old Company would reconvene in the largest provision tent. Mecarnil and Farbarad shepherded Rin between them and she did not protest, eager to be away from Dhak and the uncomfortable realities he presented. She had given up her throne to avoid precisely the sort of business that had just unfolded. 

Dhak and his two countrymen were unsure what was going to happen, but freely went with their armed escort to the council tent. They seemed to discuss matters in a native tongue that nobody else understood. But it didn’t take a genius to know there seemed to be some sort of contention and disagreement among them. But after they arrived in the tent, they sat quietly and seemed to accept what Dhak had said. 

Meanwhile, Khor was taken to see Hanasian. It was obvious that Khor had played his hand in the east and was ready to deal with whatever outcome was to come. The discussion between the two seemed hard and formal, with little being achieved, and so Hanasian said it was time to go to the council. But what was achieved was Khor felt he could trust this captain of the Black Company, and considered throwing in with them if the conditions were right. He would have to talk. As they started to walk to the council tent, Hanasian and Khor were joined by Khule and some more Easterling companymen. 

Shortly after that, they paused as Khor said, _“I never wanted rebellion to happen. I didn’t expect it to happen. Khurg is a scourge on this land, and in his aged state, very dangerous. Yet he still has powerful followers. But even I feel the years on me, and maybe my little brother does too if he paused long enough to think about it. I know that Rhun cannot survive without the friendship of Gondor. But old rivalries run as deep as the years of strife between our nations. I tried to find strength in these newcomers from over the eastern sea but there is something more to these people. I think they come from a land far away and out of the reach and sight of these lands. It was not the right thing to do, but before I realized, I was in further than I could conceive. Now, it seems there are powers at play with them that even the worst of the clan struggles could not reach to meet."_ 

Hanasian looked at Khor as he took in all he had said considering his next words carefully

_"I believe the arrival of the newcomers has distressed our King. There is some power that has kept his eyes from seeing the shores. It is why we have come east again. To find out what was happening in the mists of the east. But it seemed events took their own hand and played it. The rebellion and freeing of Khurg was unlooked for. So too was the assassination of the Prefect. Also, it seems many of your younger countrymen have seemed to have taken a liking to our Company. This too was unexpected."_ 

Khor nodded and said, _"Yes, it seems my brother has done well in this."_ 

Khule stepped around Hanasian and came face to face with Khor. He said, _"I did not ask for this brother. It just happened. So they look up to being part of the Company. So? I'm not in command, Hanasian is the Company captain, and Videgavia is his second. Most of us are feeling the strain of all the wars and battles. Let alone the years. It is the young men that the future leans on, be they from Rhun or Gondor" 

"I agree brother," Khor said, "but as to how it all comes to be is the mystery we need to watch for."_ 

Hanasian said, urging the two to move on toward the tent, _"There is much in play here this day. I need to know from Khor, how I should deal with your guests? They have some power to cause grief, especially with my wife. So do you embrace their wishes or oppose them? I need to know, and know now, before I meet with Dhak."_ 

Khor, paused again and sighed, _"I never wanted it to come to this. I had bargained with them when they first came in hopes a might in arms would be our saviour. Their counsel was to wait until the passing of the King. I, nor many of us, would live to see that day, so I started having second thoughts. The newcomers have disagreements of their own, and this will be what Dhak will likely speak to you about." _

Hanasian looked grim as he nodded. He said as there were footsteps heard behind them, _"It was good we had this talk. We will speak again soon, alone. Right now my wife joins me for the council."_ 

Rin arrived, escorted by a vigilant, hawkish Farbarad who favoured Khor with a wary glance. Khor gave a bow while Khule stood tall, hoping to remedy any earlier discomfort between them. She cautiously inclined her head, no more than that. Hanasian embraced her and quickly kissed her cheek as they met. This was a revelation to Khor, such warmth and affection from Hanasian. They continued in silence to the council tent. 

In the tent, Videgavia had gathered most of the old guard that weren't on the front watching. They were awaiting the arrival of Hanasian. Little did they know that he was also bringing Rosmarin, who seemed to have recovered enough to attend. The best of the Gondorian and a detachment of the Easterling legion were set as guard. As they entered the tent, Dhak stood in honour, and Hanasian waved him to sit with a wary glance at his wife who was clearly on edge. They all took up position around a large brazier that Donius had scavenged from the city and brought along.

Hanasian said to start, _"We will forego the formalities and get right to it. Lord Dhak, I wish you to answer me these questions. What what are your intentions? What is it you seek from us? And what power do you know of or possess that causes the earth and sky to explode?"_ 

Dhak blinked and saw this man knew how to clearly get to the point. Dhak stood and folded his arms as he looked about the people in the tent.

_"I will start by saying that our people have come far to reach this shore. The seas are rough and strange, and passage is hard. Many millennia did our forefathers come over the sea from the west and settle the lands. There was in time a mighty tumult of the land and sea, and there was much destruction as the world changed. But a few of our kindred lived on, making life with what they could of what they had. 

“It was the coming of the two wizards that things started to change. We had our knowledge re-awakened, and we were soon able to build ships to sail the seas. But we could find nothing to our west but mists and shrouds, and the sea always drove us back. It was only by the power of the two together that could part the shroud. But even they could not for long do this.

“So it came to pass that one of the powers wed a mortal and she had a daughter. It is this daughter that we fear, though she makes crossing the sea passable. She has powers unknown to us, but she does not think for her mind is broken. It is she that threatens us all. I ask you to help us break this hold. What say ye?"_ 

Hanasian just blinked as he listened, he looked at Rin to see if she was affected by the words of Dhak. She sat silent, listening intently and scrutinising one of Dhak’s companions. Hanasian knew there would be more to this campaign in the east than what they had hoped or expected.


----------



## Elora (Jul 23, 2012)

_”If we agree, what do you hope for?”_ Hanasian pressed, sensing there was a great deal more. 

_”The Order must be dismantled. Here first and then we must root it out at home. There will be reprisals, terrible, if we fail to pursue it back to its nest. As you have already seen, I would have us swear to the High King and abide by his rule and that of his heirs. Perhaps…an alliance? A reunification of our sundered peoples. Your king’s realm would expand and in return, his protection?” 

“You seem eager to swap one ruler for another. On whose authority do you speak?_” Rin inquired softly, her gaze resting on one of his companions. 

Her question prompted Dhak to glance at his two companions briefly and this told those that watched a great deal. 

_”My lady, the Order’s dominion is oppressive. I cannot be sure of how many of my countrymen share our desire to throw off their shackles. There have been attempts in the past to free ourselves that have failed and the consequences have been dire. Many of us have families at home. Many may decide the safety of their kin outweighs all other concerns.” 

“But not you…and you have family there, do you not?_” 

Dhak answered carefully, _”Yes, I have family there…and had the Order not waged war against the court of the High King I would not be standing here now. I have no thirst a war that would mean our destruction irrespective of who prevailed. The Order is powerful enough. If it rose yet further to cast its shadow over the realm of your court or if it failed…_” 

Khor glanced about those gathered within the tent in a bid to gauge the response thus far. Opinion seem divided. One, a dour faced rohirrim whose hair was showing silver and face was a map of the grassy plains of his home, nodded in acknowledgement at Hanasian’s wife. He was clearly pleased with something, and Khor imagined he knew what. 

_”How many in your camp, Commander Khor?”_ the rohirrim inquired tersely and confirmed Khor’s suspicions. 

_”I gathered some five hundred men of the various Sagath tribes. This number is further supplemented by one hundred of Dhak’s country men. More are a-ship, waiting. How many I do not know.” 

“Three thousand,” Dhak replied grimly, noticing how the noble woman’s gaze still rested upon the same man, almost predatory in its intensity. 
_
_”And your five hundred, Khor?”_ Khule inquired. 

_“Will not serve any wizard or witch, regardless of their cause,”_ Khor affirmed. 

_”So that only leaves some three thousand and ninety seven Dunedain, two wizards and one insane witch,”_ Frea summed up. 

_”Perfect,”_ Wulgof sarcastically intoned, _”Un-winnable odds and a strawhead that can count._” 

Khor watched the dark face of a Southron split into a wide smile and some of the tension leaked from the tent. Rin shook her head as if to clear it, the gesture noted by a number of those in the tent. 

_”This witch of yours, she is the one that poses the threat that the king foresaw…and is responsible for the attacks,”_ Videgavia asked as a shudder skated down Rin’s spine. 

_”I cannot speak for what your king saw. But she is the tool responsible for what you saw, manipulated by another. One of the two wizards I spoke of,”_ Dhak replied as Hanasian leant to confer with his wife. 

_”What is it?_” he asked, aware that Farbarad attended closely on the other side. 

_”A…tugging…someone or something, tugging at me…”_ Rin murmured and shook her head again as Hanasian’s gaze met Farbarad’s. 

_”The witch?_” Farbarad inquired gravely. 

_”I don’t know. Possibly…” 

“Is it like before? Do you recall?”_ Farbarad pressed and something flashed in Rin’s eyes at the question. 

_”No,” _she snapped, _”As it so happens, she doesn’t announce herself. Who’d a thunk it?” _

Rin crossed her arms, scowled at the flames. 

_”It probably is_” opined Wulgof. 

_”Oh probably,”_ Rin breezily replied, _”Is this a council or some sort of frenzy in wild, unsubstantiated speculation?” _

Molguv cleared his throat and kept his eyes on his boots, determined not to look at Wulgof and so avoid laughing out loud at his pet. 

_”Well you’re fully recovered, clearly, and back to your usual charming self,” _Frea growled. 

_”Which, in itself, proves that we are not in this alone. Doc has been healed, clearly, and is being shielded now. The Valar are in play in this, mark my words,”_ Folca stated and Rin shivered involuntarily again. 

The idea that something like the Valar had any particular interest in her was far from comforting. She frowned and tucked a strand of hair behind one ear and was glad when Molguv spoke up into the uneasy silence that followed Folca’s announcement. 

_”The only way to eat an oliphaunt is one bite at a time,”_ rumbled Molguv, _”If you must eat them at all. Stringy, fatty meat…”_


----------



## Elora (Jul 23, 2012)

_“Just what is that supposed to mean?”_ demanded Foldine irritably. 

_”Well…we start with Khor’s camp. Even if this trio is all we got, between our numbers and Khor’s men, we will easily outnumber the ninety odd remaining.” 

“And the wizards? And witch?” _Wulgof inquired and Molguv shrugged his massive shoulders. 

_”I suspect Folca is correct. More than mortal men are in the field and if it is through their intervention that the witch cannot wreak greater harm, then I am grateful. However the Valar will do as they see fit in this and in all things. The Company must, as ever, look to its own affairs. The decision as to whether to engage with the Order seems clear. They present a salient threat to the High King’s realm, a hostile invasion. Irrespective of the disposition of forces, and whether Khor’s men will stand with us or not, we must give answer to that. It is why we are here,” _Hanasian stated. 

There was general assent to this. 

_”I repeat, my men will not serve with the Order. They have had their fill of wizards and dark power. Let me send word to them that you move against the Order,” _Khor pressed. 

_”We will consider it,” _Hanasian allowed and with that Khor had to be content. 

_”And, presuming we survive that, then we must decide if we pursue this threat beyond Middle Earth. One bite at a time, as Molguv rightly pointed out,”_ Hanasian continued, nodding at Molguv. 

Bear rubbed at his chin, _”You’re not sure if we’ll make it that far, are you Cap?” 

“I can give no assurances. While the numbers may seem in our favour, there are greater powers at play.” 

”There usually is,_” Wulgof sighed, undeterred. 

Hanasian considered next his wife and found her studying Dhak thoughtfully. She expelled a breath and looked at Hanasian somewhat forlornly. 

_”I suppose I sort of have to now, don’t I?” _she asked him, clearly nonplussed. 

_”It may be for the best,_” Hanasian replied, considering Dhak a moment and then nodding. 

_”I don’t like this at all. What if I’m wrong, or if they appear more than they already are?” 

“Rosmarin, you have been staring at them for nigh on half an hour. Do you honestly think you are making a mistake?” 

“I suppose not,_” she allowed, fingers already searching for something she apparently believed stowed on her person. 

_”Ah…”_ she hedged, cheeks flushing, _”I appear to have lost it.” 

“Is this what you are looking for?”_ Farbarad inquired, emptying a small pouch he had kept at his belt into her hand. 

_”Well, of course you’d have it,_” she growled and he smiled smugly. 

_”Naturally,_” he agreed as she slipped her father’s ring onto the finger she had seen Aragorn wear his on. 

It felt heavy, unnatural and wrong. Dhak watched this occur, blinked and dropped to his knees as she edged closer, reluctant. 

The exchange was tense, Dhak swearing allegiance first and followed by his two companions who spoke in halting Westron. All three pressed their lips to the mithril rose of Cardolan and with that, found themselves sworn to a king they did not know and a realm they barely understood. Rin was swift to slip the signet from her finger and return it to Farbarad. With that done, all was set in motion. Men peeled from the tent, each with their own tasks to see to. Videgavia assigned Dhak and his three men to Molguv to keep a weather eye on. Khor found himself assigned to his younger brother and on his way to explain to no few of Khule’s recruits just where he stood on the matter of Khurg. With battle to prepare for, there was no shortage of tasks to see to in the remains of the day so that they could move into position the following day. 

Hanasian himself tasked Loch with the task of slipping forward with Runner’s squad to see what lay head. If word could be gotten to Khor’s men, it may well mean the difference between victory and defeat. In the dying embers of sunlight, Loch stood with his head bowed near his sister, both of them deep in discussion. They spoke Dunlendic quietly. Hanasian watched Rin glance to where the medics were gathered, sterlising bandages and then shake her head. Loch gestured at Runner and Rin sighed. Clearly, they were having a difficult conversation. Rin pinched the bridge of her nose and then nodded barely. This, apparently, was sufficient for Loch and he wrapped his arms around his sister’s shoulders in farewell. When he pulled back, Rin spoke again, this time tapping his chest to make her point. He nodded dutifully, they embraced a second time and then he jogged away towards where Runner stood. He lifted his hand to his sister and she returned the gesture, watching as Loch and Runner moved out and into the now long shadows of dusk. Hanasian set down his journal, having mostly recorded the events of recent days, and got to his feet. 

He curved a hand to rest on her shoulder as he walked to her side. 

_”He’s very good, you know…” 

“I do, my love…still…_” 

She turned her face to study his in the sunset. Already the chill of night crept around them. 

_”Vid tells me that you, Farbarad and Mecarnil have barely slept these past three days. I said the Company Healer should do something about such an untenable situation,_” Rin said gently, and ran her fingers tenderly over his bristled jaw. 

Hanasian let his eyes close at the gesture, _”An early night, then?” 

“A shame all the tents have been broken down,_” Rin murmured and something in her voice made his eyes open to consider her speculatively. 

_”That would hardly be restful,”_ he remonstrated and saw a brow quirk. 

_”Well, not at first….but afterwards you would sleep like a babe.” _

Hanasian pulled her to him and rested his chin on top of her head. 

_”Well, yes…but such a plan would not work for the other two…unless…” 

“Careful,_” he heard her warn, breath warm against his neck. 

_”Unless you have been teaching those Cats more than Vid or I asked you to.”_ 

He felt, rather than heard her laughter thrum through him. So vital, so alive, this was an unlooked for treasure that he instinctually tightened his arms around. 

_”I will not be drawn on who is teaching whom what when it comes to those women,”_ Rin replied mysteriously, pulled back and gathered up one of his hands in her own._ ”Now, to bed with you, husband.” 

“Yes, wife,”_ he replied dutifully, towing her after him on his way to their packs and bed rolls. 

He was truly exhausted and no sooner had he stretched out was he drifting to sleep, Rin still fitting herself around him. He woke only once during the night to a sky clear of cloud and bejewelled with stars that seemed to flicker and dance. Rin was breathing steadily against his ear, nestled close and warm. Hanasian felt himself swiftly sink below the surface of his dreams. Elsewhere, under the same stars, one young man watched the face of another expectantly. 

_”You’re certain?”_ said one of them and the other nodded. 

_”An opportunity we cannot squander, Runner,”_ Loch replied, decision made as he signalled the rest of the squad. They would get word to Khor’s men…and more besides. They would deal with the witch that had so nearly killed his sister once and for all, before battle began in another two days…sparing countless lives in the process. But it would not be easy. Important things never were.


----------



## Elora (Jul 31, 2012)

Dorghat was the linchpin to Loch’s plan. He had been sent with speed back to the Company to report that they had located the place where the witch from the east of the sea was living. It also seemed evident that Khor’s men were nowhere to be seen. Instead, a cadre of mariners from the east made up the town garrison. There appeared to be more than a hundred. Around a rather ornate, if squat, stone palace, two large guards stood beside the door wearing black velvet tunics and tall domed helms that covered their faces. Any Easterlings that happened by steered clear of the place. Even the regular soldiers of the east passed with nervous quickness and in good order. Something was amiss and Loch could not put his finger on it. He knew that there was likely more here than what Dhorgat was going to report, so he would have to send another. With that in mind, Loch slid back to the wood where Runner and the others waited. 

Loch said, _”I don’t have time to teach you all the silent language of the hands, for I barely know much of it. But I want you all to know these signs.” _

They listened and watched closely, eager to know some of the languages the Company uses. Loch went on, ”_The number of fingers tells how many score of men, and the four fingers at an angle tells how fast they are moving. Once placed, keep an eye on each other, and on the roads both in and out. We don’t want our men walking into trouble here. Now, who's the fastest?” _


A young man who may have seen eighteen years raised his hand as others pointed at him. It was unanimous. 

Loch asked him, _”You… Kallach, are you ready to take word to the Company? It is a matter of urgency!” _


Kallach nodded enthusiastically. Loch came face to face with him and said, _”Tell them we suspect there are more than the one hundred soldiers from over the sea. There is a different sort as well. Also, Easterlings with Khor's insignia have not been sighted. They must be wary on their approach. Now you get that to them fast!” _

Runner said a few words to Kallach in their Easterling dialect, and Kallach prepared to travel light. He chewed some dried meat and fruit and packed the rest in his small satchel. Moments later he set off west. 

Loch and Runner set their remaining men out at various watch points where they could see one another. Their number were few but they were determined. Runner was disturbed by what he knew of Loch's plan. All he could do was keep watch on him the best he could. He could see Loch, closest of them all to the palace, perched on an overhanging rock surrounded in scrub bushes. They all watched, counted and tried to calculate the numbers of men that moved about. As they did this, Loch made some calculations of his own. The thief in him identified the best way into the palace, and marked the comings and goings of the guards and others. Now all he needed was a distraction. 

He didn’t have to think about it and was barely ready when it happened. A cart pulled by a horse broke a wheel and spilled a load of potatoes into the street. Not only were the guards distracted, but so too was the rest of his men and he realised he would have to do this alone, without Runner. Loch slipped out and down the steep slope. 

Runner was only distracted for a moment and when he turned to look for Loch, discovered the Black Company scout couldn’t be seen. None of the others could see him either. Where had he gone? Runner moved stealthily toward Loch’s last position and caught sight of him. At least Runner thought it was him. A man with Loch’s gait was partially dressed as one of the guards and bypassed the cart as one of the door guards tried to get the man to move along. Runner, aware of what Loch was up to, wasn’t going to let the man go in alone. But how was he going to get in? And where did Loch get his disguise? 

It didn’t take Runner long to find out. Working his way around and down Loch’s scant trail, Runner found a dark stain in the dirt at the bottom of the slope. Loch had landed on one of the guards that happened to be standing there, and killed him. Runner hid the dead man in the bushes before trying to find a way inside. It was clear to Runner that he wasn’t going to be able to go in the Loch did. The guards were back in position at the door. He would have to search for another way. 

It seemed dark inside the palace despite the bright autumn daylight without. Loch slipped from shadow to shadow, watching and mapping the passages in his mind. On several occasions he had to freeze or move for cover while men in the ornate black velvet passed. 

Once one paused, saying in their language unknown to Loch, _”I thought I saw a shadow move.” _

But the other looked briefly down the hall and shook his head. They went on. Loch took a moment to steady his breathing. He was on his own here. Rin was nowhere near. It felt odd, unnatural even, to be doing this without her yet he did this for her. For his sister and for his Company. He was sure the woman was brought here from the ship. He moved in silence as he searched. Finding a stair, Loch felt confident would be up there. But how to get up there without being seen? The sweeping stair was at least eighty steps, and the open railing offered no cover. No thief, or assassin, wanted to be caught on the stairs. It was why the rooftops were invariably preferred.

Meanwhile, Dhorgat had reached the scouts of the Company, and soon his report had been given to Hanasian.


----------



## Elora (Jul 31, 2012)

The Captain quickly snapped out orders, ”More scouts out on the flanks, and watch carefully. Get word to Wulgof on point to move swiftly and keep eyes and ears forward. We need both swiftness and stealth, for our advance team has placed themselves in a precarious position. “ 

Hanasian summoned Khor, but Dhak came with him. Regardless, Hanasian asked ”Where would your men be Khor?” 

Khor's reply was halting as he puzzled, _"They likely avoid the presence, but I am sure they not too far away.”_ 

Dhak had a look of concern and said, _”It is as I feared. With the woman on ashore, it may be that the way across is being held open and more ships will come. Our time runs low.” 

”That just may be, but we aren’t going to walk into a trap. We will get our men and Khor’s men out if we can, but it will seem this will be a hard road. We better get up front,”_ Hanasian replied, turned and called, _”We need a runner to return with Dhorgat! We need to get word back to Loch.” _

Dhorgat was soon ready to set out without rest with a lanky young man from the Gondor legion called Mallet. Meanwhile another runner came from the east with word that a general offensive was being waged against the slowly shrinking bastion of Khurg’s rebels. Intended to be good news, Hanasian knew that no further help would be forthcoming until that offensive had successfully concluded. They would have to go it alone, as impromptu allies with Khor and Dhak’s faction of the mariners from east of the sea. 

Kallach was making good time west when he heard a noise. He paused and started to go to ground when he heard a hiss. He fell hard as his hand grabbed at his neck. The arrow aimed at his chest had caught him at an angle and cut him deeply. He faded as he bled out with a soft, wet gurgle. His message would never reach the Company. Moments later, a soldier dressed in black approached the dead messenger. He searched him for anything written or otherwise useful and found nothing. The message had died with the messenger. Another came to stand and look at the body. The two men started to talk when a yell came from behind them. They had barely time to turn before being cut down by sharp axes of the Easterlings. Khirue’s men were determined to stop the scouts the Order had sent out and most had been killed. Unfortunately, they arrived too late for Kallach. Khirue ordered his men to push west and set watch and to push east to guard the road by holding the high ridge. They would be able to see most of what was east and hoped Khor returned soon from the west. 

The Company pushed on without surcease. Dhorgat and Mallet located the advance of Khirue’s western watch and were held and questioned. Khirue found it hard to believe that the Black Company had people in the east, even in the city by the sea, when they had not heard of it. Loch and Runner were quite good at evasion. Once the pair had convinced Khirue that they needed to get word through, with the agreement of Commander Khor, Khirue let them through with a few men of his own. It was likely they would need help. 

Meanwhile, Loch spent the hours standing in a windowsill behind a large curtain. Trapped halfway up the stair, he had taken refuge in the only place to hide. Little did he know that there would be a general gathering of the Order. There may have only been a dozen who seemed to be a part of a high council, but they kept standing and walking and talking in a language he did not understand. He had no chance to move and his legs were throbbing with stiffness. But to move would surely be his end. He would wait them out. He had to.

There was a commotion and the talking slowly ceased one voice at a time. Loch, able to see slightly through a strained stich in the curtain he hid behind, could see heads turning toward him. Had he been spotted and they now toyed with him? No, someone was coming down the stairs! Loch could not see them but he heard them begin their descent. Instinctively, he counted the steps with each footfall. His tally reached thirty three when the light dimmed with their passing. All he could see was a flash of red with long flowing dark hair. It was the woman he had come for! It seemed she had sensed him as she passed for her head turned slightly. But she didn’t miss a step. On her arm was an old man in black. He could see the heads below begin to bow as the two approached the bottom of the stair. Two more sets of feet started descending the stairs, and Loch counted as he watched the floor. At thirty three steps, two shadows passed by the curtain. These must be the attendant girls. One said something back up the stairs as she passed, and they too were soon at the bottom of the stairs. 

Those around the woman and the old man appeared to exchange pleasantries. Loch noticed the woman did not speak or show much of any expression when he could glimpse her face. He swallowed hard for he thought her beautiful and his resolve faltered. A bead of sweat ran into his eye, its saltiness burning. Loch didn’t flinch, just watched. He had to move or fall, his legs both ached beyond anything he had ever felt. He saw the people on the floor had started to move to another room and were no longer looking up the stairs. Silence fell as voices drifted away. Loch had to take a chance. He started to move a leg that badly wanted to move yet felt as limber as a tree trunk and eased himself down to the stair. So far so good. No cries of alarm and with as much speed as he could muster to his aching and stiff muscles, he continued up the stairs three at a time. Somehow he managed to be both quick and quiet and he gained the top of the stair. 

Pausing just long enough to see if the hall was clear, and unsure what he would do if it wasn’t, he stepped around and looked at the doors. The ornate frame around a door three from both ends of the hall seemed to be the most likely location for where the woman was housed. Pausing by it, he again looked down the hall toward the stairs. Someone was ascending and a woman’s voice seemed to be asking a question. It was one of the attendants… the one who spoke going down the stairs. Loch pushed against the door and it seemed to give way before him. His stiff legs could not control him. Loch lost his balance and fell hard against the door. It hit someone who was opening the door to respond to the ascending attendant and they fell backward. Loch fell atop her, his hand covered her mouth. The door bounced shut and he realized he was in trouble. He had one girl gagged under him and another approaching the door. He stood and pulled the girl up by her wrist, and thought putting his finger to his lips might mean something to her. Her eyes were dark but bright, and what happened next took Loch by surprise. She quickly pushed him toward an open closet door and closed it after him just as the room door opened. A questioning voice and the girl he had tackled said something in answer as she stood with her back to the closet. Loch realized he was at the mercy of this girl maybe his age if not younger. His only chance was if she kept him secret right now. Going by the exchange it seemed his luck was holding. Then he heard the latch of a lock. He had been locked in! The two voices faded and the room door closed. 

_"Loch, you've really done it this time,"_ his voice in his head told himself, _"You've gone from being the assassin that would save your sister from torment to the prisoner of an attendant girl!"_

But he had his knife, a few of then actually. He used one to trip the lock open and he stepped out. This was where he wanted to be. The curtain by the bedside would have to do. He would be able to strike from there. But it meant more long hours of standing still.

On the outside of the palace, Runner searched. He found why a guard was placed below the slope. There was a larder in the back side. Runner managed to slip inside the door and get out of sight. He knew it was only a matter of time before the missing guard was going to be missed. 

_"Oh Loch, what are you thinking!"_ Runner thought to himself in the darkness of the cellar. 

He knew he didn't have half of Loch's cunning and so he had to think himself a way to find his commander. The first thing was to find a way out of here without raising alarm. Finding the door that led up into the kitchen, he found it locked. Choices were limited. Going back out the way he came, or out this way when the opportunity arises. Runner too had to bide his time.


----------



## Elora (Aug 1, 2012)

As the sun westered, two men wondered if they would survive to see it rise again and the Black Company of Arnor finally met with the Khor’s substantive forces. The Company pulled into position at last in the late afternoon. Word had spread that Loch and Runner were in a precarious position. This meant that Rin was on hand as Khor’s lieutenant laid out the bones of the matter succinctly. 

_”More of the mariners arrived after the Commander departed, including others we had not encountered before. From their garb you could easily think them largely ceremonial, you’d think…only the regulars along side them want nothing to do with them. Once they showed up, we pulled back and cordoned off the area. Our estimates puts their total numbers at around four hundred now. A few less, since we decided we didn’t like their scouts,” _Khirue finished with a fierce grin that set his dark eyes to dancing. 

_”These newcomers…are they familiar to you, Dhak?”_ Hanasian inquired and man grimaced, aware that Rin was staring at him hard. 

_”Nothing ceremonial about them. They were a military sect, but now are widely considered part of the Order themselves. They will defend it to their last breath. Fanatics. They little like to rub shoulders with common soldiers. But that palace will be infested with them. It bodes ill.” 

“And what of Loch’s squad?”_ Videgavia asked. 

Khirue’s mirth vanished and he rolled his shoulders. _”Seem to be missing two, though. They’re ahead. Cunning, stealthy…wouldn’t mind having them as our own.” 

“Which two?”_ Rin demanded, pouncing on the Easterling. Khirue blinked in surprise and glanced askance at his Commander. Khor gestured with his hand and the lieutenant answered 

_“Don’t rightly know...”_ Khirue responded, hesitating as he struggled to discern the correct form of address for the woman. Clearly of rank, and clad as a warrior, she was an enigma to him in all ways. At his answer, Rin scowled and spun away on one boot heel. She had clearly instructed Loch to be careful! Careful! Odds were he was one of the two, and that Runner that seemed permanently attached to his elbow in recent times was with him. She knew it. Just knew it! Rin kicked at a clod of grass. Easier to be angry with him than afraid. And she was. Fear iced her blood and in her mind was the sound of his pleading chant repeated over and over again: Please, please, please, please... 

This was torture! Every muscle in his body screamed in agony. Loch ached to move, just a twitch. He’d been trying out those muscle exercises his sister had told him about, but after a time they just weren’t enough. Could he do it? He’d never set out to kill a woman like this. He’d never killed a woman before. Was she someone’s sister, like Rin? Was she a target because of what she was, rather than who she was, like Rin? Down such paths lay recrimination, doubt and failure. He attempted to slowly tense and relax his muscle groups and harden his resolve. He was not doing this because he wanted to. He was doing this because he must. For his sister, for his Company, for the king and realm they served. 

Dorghat eased the door close behind him and surveyed the empty room. It had to be hers. Neither she, nor Loch, were in sight. But Dorghat knew that if Loch was not here already he would be soon. Madness. This was madness. He understood why it must be, but it was madness. He regretted ever telling Loch that he knew where the witch was now. But, it was done and now their fates were in motion. He padded silently to the bed by the window, crouched and slipped underneath it. There was a muffled oomph and the sensation of colliding with a body. Panic set in until a familiar, if incredulous and hoarse voice whispered _”Runner?” _

Runner suppressed the insane urge to laugh and briefly grunted assent. He heard Loch expel a sigh of relief beside him. 

_”Just as well these witches have very wide beds,”_ Loch said and after that was silence.


----------



## Elora (Aug 1, 2012)

There was a special way to breathe to ensure you were not detected. There was a special way to think to ensure you were not distracted. There were special exercises to keep the body as limber as possible to ensure you were not handicapped. The sun gradually sank, there was footfall outside the room. The door opened and several people came in. Runner was closest to the door and judged that there were two women and a man from the feet he could glimpse. They spoke that strange language of them, nonsense to the ears of the two young men under the bed. Though there were three people, only two spoke. The man spoke rarely, voice dry and sibiliant. A young woman also spoke. 

Back and forth the feet wandered, sometimes out of view. Then, two feminine sets of feet approached the bed and a wooden screen scraped over the stone floor as it was drawn across behind them. Runner felt Loch’s fingers tighten around his wrist. Carefully, oh so carefully, Loch and then Runner rolled out from the other side of the bed and peered over the mattress. Both women had their backs to the bed and window. One woman was patiently unlacing the back of the other woman’s red gown. Loch recognised the witch from her garb and hair. The other was an attendant, possibly the one that locked him in the wardrobe before or one of the other two. Would they have to kill two women tonight? What of the man? 

Slowly they crept around the bed and padded towards the women. Loch’s grip on his knife was slick with sweat. He had to this. He had to. Runner’s knife shook in the light from the sconces. By none other than sheer chance, the attendant glanced to her right and saw Loch standing there. Her eyes went wide and her mouth formed a silent ring, hands stilled on the laces she was unweaving. Loch moved his eyes to the witch and then back again, hoping she might understand, hoping that her earlier concealment of him was a tacit statement of mercy. The attendant’s small hands dropped from the laces and she stepped back. It was now. It had to be now. Runner saw Loch coil and he leapt for the attendant, wrapping a hand around her mouth and literally picking her up as he dragged her backwards, so that her shoes would not scrape and scuff on the flagstone floors. 

On the other side of the screen, the man heard movement that somehow seemed out of place. He frowned and turned towards the screen, goblet of what passed for wine in this land forgotten now. Loch heard the man ask a question. The question was repeated as the screen was dragged roughly to one side. The man’s eyes registered alarm and then rage at what he saw and he gathered not only his powers but those of the woman that sagged in the arms of the assassin, head lolling and a curving red gash across her throat. In desperation he released all that he held and chaos was unleashed. 

_”Rin, time to come clean. You’re more than a thief, aren’t you?” 

“Not by design,” _Rin muttered, eyes fixed on the trail that Loch’s squad had seen Runner hare off down earlier in the day. 

_”Treagon?” 

“I was never officially his apprentice and I only stayed six months.” 

“Look, all I need to know is whether you’re up to the task of getting in and out of that palace or not.” _

At that, Rin transferred her attention from the trail to Khule. _”Khule, how many times to you think I paid an unofficial visit to Meduseld?” _

Khule studied her expression a moment and then nodded in satisfaction. He had found his last member of the squad that would be sent in after sunset to locate and extract Loch and Runner from the palace their squad had sighted them approaching. It would be a small team, numbering only four: Videgavia, himself, Berlas and Rin. 

_”No. Absolutely not. Over my dead body. Hanasian, tell him,”_ Mecarnil hissed as Khule reported on his selection. 

Hanasian glanced over to where his wife stood, stripped of her usual gear. No armour, no packs, no sword or bow and quiver. She was winding her braid around her head and had a length of black fabric that she would shortly wrap over her head. Khule gestured at her without looking. 

_”She’s able to get into spaces the rest of us can’t. We need a woman for this, and none of the Cats are her equal as of yet. We’ll watch her like she was our own because she is.” _

Mecarnil muttered something in Sindarin under his breath and Hanasian reluctantly nodded. Khule didn’t salute for obvious reasons, but he knew what his captain was entrusting him with. He turned on one heel and strode to where Rin stood with the other two. There was a brief conferral, most of their plans already set. Rin turned to sight Hanasian. She lifted her hand slightly and saw him echo the gesture. This was going to end well. It was. Her vision on the trail was false, a possibility already averted. That had to be it. As the sun set, four shadows slipped past the lines and ghosted towards the town. The evening stars had started to emerge. There were pools of shadow, places of obvious cover that they flitted to. Behind them, the Black Company watched and held its breath. 

Rin had a particular approach in mind, confirmed as they drew nearer to the palace. It was not the smooth stone assembly seen elsewhere. Natural hand and foot holds abounded. Up the side, down through the top. The eastern face that looked out over the sea would be best. The guards would be clustered around likely access points. But no one would be expected from the inland sea. The question was, did she have enough rope for the climb. It was a relatively squat structure, but still easily four stories tall. Once she was in, did she have enough rope to secure her fool of a brother and drag him out by the ankles. Her mind was busy with such thoughts it happened. It seemed that a giant, invisible hand seemingly picked up the earth and gave it a good shake as if it were a carpet. The resultant force exploded like a great wave across the town with a dull whump. 

Far aloft came the piercing cry of an eagle. The stars flared brightly and then faded back to their customary beauty. By the time the Company had picked themselves up, a heavy pall of rock dust hung in the air where the palace had been. Beneath it laid grotesquely tangled ruins, as if the palace had been nothing more than a house of cards. 

_”Manwe, Aule too…Varda…whatever happened, it was big,”_ Mecarnil murmured, ears ringing. 

On the road, the four people lay sprawled on the ground. Slowly they rolled themselves to relative cover. Rin shook her head and stared at the scene ahead. Fear gave way to dread at what she saw and she had no clear recollection of what occurred next. When her senses cleared next it was late at night and she sat in the rubble. The night was crystalline cold and unnaturally still, as if it held its breath. She was covered in dust, sweat and blood, and filled with the realisation that Loch was gone. Despair flooded her and dully she stared at the scene around her. Torches had been brought to cast back the night and the light danced and flickered over the ruin. Men scrambled over the shattered stones and timber, heaving what could be moved aside either alone or in groups. Elsewhere ropes and horses were being used. It was utterly incomprehensible to her until atop the largest pile Wulgof raised his arm. 

_"DOC! HERE! FOUND ANOTHER ONE!" _

She had no idea how or why her body obeyed and yet she rose and answered the summons. And so it continued, stone by stone, victim by victim. Those not combing the ruined palace for two missing Black Company men were taken aback by the calmness of the town. The only strife had been with the men that Dhak had described as fanatics and most of those men were too injured by the palace's collapse or lying within the tangled wreckage to mount any significant opposition. And yet, the Company felt as though they had just confronted a grievious battle. They felt battered, bruised, tattered and saddened. When dawn finally spread soft delicate light over the east, some thirty bodies had been recovered from the ruin. None of them were Black Company men.


----------



## Elora (Aug 4, 2012)

The devastation of the blast not only collapsed the palace, but it had caused some damage to nearby buildings. As the search and clean-up went on into the morning, Hanasian de-briefed and recorded in detail everyone of the Company men that were a part of Loch’s squad. They were at the time of the blast stationed at points in the hills above in an attempt to get a better understanding as to what may have happened. Most reported a flash of light before the shaking of the ground was felt. Then a shockwave of heat and cold blew past them and the air had a strange odour. This account was all the same with the difference in what odour was noted to resemble. Then they all reported they fell unconscious. Likewise, Khule and Khor questioned any locals that were nearby and other than the amount of time and what their senses noted. It was all pretty much the same. 

Hanasian could see that Rin had retreated into herself and was silent yet dutifully treating the injured one after the other. There were a lot of them. Everything from minor scratches to shattered limbs. She started to treat Ghorn, one of Runner’s men for a severe head wound when he woke suddenly. Hanasian was right there. He was asking what happened! 

_”Let me bandage your head before you start talking and moving around too much!”_ Rin barked at him. 

He settled back as if scolded by his mother, and Hanasian let his wife finish her work before pressing him for more information. It was then that Videgavia came with his report, and Hanasian brushed Rin’s hair with his hand and let her know with a look that he wanted to talk to Ghorn, and her, but was going to step away and hear what Vid had to report. They walked some steps away, still in sight but out of earshot, before Videgavia started speaking.

_”Still not sure what happened Cap. Dhak is with the few of the black mariners that survived trying to get anything from them, but they are a tight-lipped bunch. Dhak said something about the rift being closed, but it didn’t make much sense to me. 

“Since they speak in their language akin I believe to old Adunic, little of it we can make sense of. And I’m not so sure about trusting what Dhak says either; being he’s the only one we have to translate. If body language and vocal tones are to be trusted, they seem to be arguing more than anything.”_ 

Hanasian waved Mecarnil over and asked, _”You of all of us are the most learned in the languages of the Old Edain. I have seen you intently listening to Dhak and his companions when they go off talking to one another. Have you been able to make any sense of it?”_

Mecarnil shook his head in such way it was difficult discern whether he meant yes or no.

He said, _“Cap, all I had found was some old worn parchments that were quite water damaged. I have studied more the writing than the spoken... being that nobody in Middle Earth speaks the language true anymore. 

“We have some key words and phrases that we use that we have learned being raised in Arnor, and you, me, Farbarad, Aragorn, and some of the old Greys know them. But what we know is not a language. So no, I can’t tell you any that’s being said, but I listen and pick up the inflections I think is the punctuation inscribed on the old scrolls. I’m learning Cap, but I can’t tell you anything.”_

Hanasian nodded, and said, _”Farbarad will have to stick with Rosmarin for a bit, help in healing and observing her. I will too within my abilities to do so while leading this Company. Now, Vid, what is our situation?” _

Videgavia looked around and then started to speak, _”Overall, it looks like we as a Company came out reasonably well, apart from Loch’s command. We found one dead, three badly injured, and the rest shaken. Khor’s men he had in town suffered wounds, and some of the Mariner regulars that were nearby were killed with a dozen more wounded. 

“It seems most of the dead were clustered around this palace, and were those of this ‘Order’ that Dhak referred to. Unfortunately, we have three missing.”_

Hanasian glanced over at Rin who had Ghorn sitting up and looked back at Videgavia, saying, _”Loch, Runner, and who else?”

“Ravenclaw.”_ Videgavia answered.

Hanasian then asked, _”Ravenclaw?”_

Mecarnil looked about and mumbled, _”Yeah, that would be about right.”_

Hanasian turned and asked, _”What did you say?”_

Mecarnil spat and said, _”Nothin’” 

“Didn’t sound like nothin’.”_ Hanasian said.

Mecarnil looked at Videgavia who huffed out a sigh and said, _”Let it out Mecarnil. You’ve been itching to for some time now. I know you want to tell me that you told me so. 

“A bit of background Captain… as you know, when you were off honeymooning, it was left to me to recruit and get things set to head to Rhun. Ravenclaw, otherwise known as Hamoor, was one of the men who volunteered. 

“I didn’t like the man, especially since we all had rejected him first time he tried to join when we were in pursuit of Simra. But this time I thought we could use him here. So far it seemed to work- -” 

“I would let it out if you would shut up.” _Mecarnil cut in, _“I said at the time he had a bad air about him. Didn’t like bumping into him on Hanasian’s night, didn’t like him years ago, and certainly didn’t like him becoming part of the Company. If I wasn’t so wrapped up in royal business at the time, I’d have made myself clearer.”_ 

Hanasian put his hand up to his head as they bickered, and then grabbed both by the collar of their tunics. He dragged them close, nearly knocking their heads together. 

_”Enough! Yes, he stinks, yes he has history, and there is something about him I don’t like either. But what’s done is done, and like it or not, he is Company! Now I don’t need this from you two right now, or ever, really. There are many reasons men go missing. 

“Remember when Mulgov was missing three days the last time we were here in Rhun? He went to relieve himself in the woods in the dark and ended up falling down a steep slope and knocking himself out. He eventually found us again. So, for now I write Loch, Runner, and Ravenclaw down as missing in action. Now Vid, how are we in numbers?” _

They both were silent, and as Hanasian let go of them, they stood straight and adjusted their tunics. Hanasian could see that Rin had noted the discussion, and signalled that Ghorn was ready to talk. Hanasian gave her sign that he would be there shortly, and listened as Videgavia finished giving his report.

_”Except for Loch, we have the rest of the old crew, fifty-three from the Gondorian recruitment, and sixty-seven of Khule’s Easterling recruitment. Of them, there is only a half dozen of Runner’s squad of swift feet left fit. Kallach is confirmed killed on the trail by Khirue, two have broken limbs and will not be moving swift anytime, Ghorn is badly hurt and being attended to, and as reported, Runner is missing. 

“Khor has ninety-six with his main body under Khirue, and says there are another fifty or so posted on the outskirts. He has sent word to have all but sentries recalled. Of the mariner regulars, there are sixty-four who we have contained comfortably, being treated as prisoner-guests as they seem to listen to Dhak, and we have seven of this Order in captivity. 

“Dhak said some of the regulars have reported some of the Order’s elite guard had left the day before, which corresponds with what Khirue said when they killed the ones who killed Kallach.”_

Hanasian nodded and said, _”Thanks Vid. I want to have a Company meeting this afternoon before it rains. Let the old crew save Mulgov and Khule know we’ll meet there by those trees in an hour. Have Mulgov and Khule come see me now, and let their companies know there will be a meet in two hours by the destroyed palace. 

“Until then, have them rest, for the night has been long and the march before that longer. Meanwhile, see if any sign of Ravenclaw can be found. Khor has the locals still rummaging through the rubble for sign. I’m going to see if Ghorn can tell me anything more.” _

They parted with a grasp of the hand, and Vidigavia and Mecarnil headed up the hill where the old crew was, chuckling. 

Vid mumbled, _”Mulgov had to be a sight… laying there knocked out for however long with his breeches down to his knees…”_ 

More chuckles, and when they tried to contain themselves upon reaching the old crew’s camp, Mulgov looked at them and said, _”What’s so funny?”_

Which set them both laughing hysterically. Vid got a hold of himself and managed to say without laughing, _”You and Khule need to go see the Cap right now. He’s with Rin at the aid camp in the field below.”_

Mulgov waited for Khule before setting off down the hill, saying, _”I wonder what is tickling them?” 

“It’s best you don’t ask,”_ Khule said, not having a clue what it was all about, _“I’m more worried about what the Captain wants.” _


Hanasian came up to Rin and gave her a kiss. He could see the deep worry in her face beneath her professional demeanour. She was going to go attend to another when Hanasian stopped her. 

_”I want you with me to hear what Ghorn has to say. The others say he was closest and was moving to cover for Runner.”_

Rin hesitated, then said, _”I don’t know if I can, love. I’m not ready to accept Loch is dead.”

“He isn’t dead, he is missing,”_ Hanasian said, _“If you feel the need to go to tend others, then do so, but I ask you to stay.”_

She paused and thought as an Easterling soldier was brought with a rag tied over his right eye. Rin squeezed Hanasian’s hand and said, _”I would for you my love, but Rocks and Two Bells are working without break, so too should I. I‘ll only be a few steps away, tending this man. We will talk later of all this.”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 4, 2012)

Hanasian gave her a kiss and she set to work on the man next to where Ghorn sat. She was likely within earshot anyway. Hanasian sat down next to Ghorn, who tried to get up and stand at attention. He was in every way a proud Easterling member of the Company, and thought having the captain talking to him a great honour. Hanasian steadied the young man and helped him sit back down.

_”Easy. I need you in good health. Let us talk some. Tell me all that happened as you remember it.”_

Ghorn started when he saw Loch’s last signal. He had been busy counting the order’s elite guards moving out. Four troops of twenty, of which one group went up the hill. The approach of Khule and Mulgov distracted him slightly, but made him want to be as detailed as his memory would be. Hanasian signalled them both that there was possibly eighteen of the Order elite somewhere outside of the town. One of the least bandaged of the runners was sent to the camp on the hill to get word to Vid and the others. They would have to be on the alert as it was obvious these men were dangerous and unpredictable. Hanasian made a note to speak with Dhak and see what more he would say about this. But right now, Ghorn was reporting.

_”When I again looked to signal my numbers to Loch, he was gone. Runner too was out of position, but I spotted him heading for Loch’s last position. He was puzzled by Loch’s disappearance too. 

“I signalled him my numbers and he signalled back to me he was going in. He remained in sight by the palace for a short time, but disappeared from my sight around the back of the palace. I started to work my way down to cover and the others set new positions to keep full watch. 

“I took up Loch’s old position and it was a long time, maybe hours before I decided to move down. I had not seen any sign of Runner, or Loch, and I got this feeling that something was happening inside. I had counted and had it signed to me that all but the twenty of the guards had come back to the palace, almost as if they were summoned. 

“It was right when I stepped down that everything went white. Heat and cold both blasted me and I was thrown back against them rocks, and I remember no more… wait. A vision. I don’t know if I was awake or sleep, but I saw Loch and another. 

“They were flying, as if they went by me. It was not Runner with him though. It could have been the effects of the blast but it seemed so clear at the time. It bothers me that I don’t know who was with him. Next thing I know is I am lying here in pain. That is all I know sir.”_

Hanasian took his hand and squeezed, saying, _”Very well son. You heal and get well. We need you back with us!” _

No better words could he receive. He smiled and gratefully lay back down, obviously dizzy. Ghorn watched as the captain stood and directed Mulgov and Khule to summon their commands and have a meet before the all Company meeting. Many decisions had to be made this day, none easy. 

Ghorn said as Hanasian began to walk away, _”Sir, if I remember any more, I will let you know.”_

Hanasian nodded to him and said, _”Yes, do that. Consider it an order.”_

Hanasian felt he was starting to gain a handle on working these Easterling Company worshippers of Khule’s. He was headed to talk to Dhak when Two Bells came to him and said, _”Captain, there is something you may want to see.”_

Hanasian detoured and went over to where the rubble was being sorted. A wisp of smoke, steam, and chill icy air weaved around each other from the pile. A precarious opening was made that led down into the cellar of the palace. A couple locals braved entry, and brought out a broken bloodied body of a girl. 

After they crawled out, one said in the dialect of Rhun, _”There is another! May be alive!”_

Two Easterling Company men pushed their way in one after another. They found them partially buried in dirt and trapped under a beam.

_”Breathing but not conscious,”_ one of the men said out to another of his comrades outside the hole.

The commotion that someone had been found alive spread and Rin looked up. She resisted leaving her patient in mid–operation to see if it was her brother and returned to her task of removing a huge splinter of wood from the man’s eye. The eye would heal, but wouldn’t be able to see much from it. 

Rin needed to believe her brother was alive, but she prepared herself as best she could to accept he was dead. She didn’t miss a move when word came that it was a woman found alive.

The two men worked to free the woman from under the beam. There was no little room to work but they managed to use a part of a beam as a lever to get the pressure off of her. They could see her gasp for air and breathe easier but they had lots of work to do. They dug away the dirt and rocks, and managed to move her. She moaned in pain but it had to be done. 

The man outside the hole said, _”You two nearly done in there? We hear creaking so hurry up. The whole place may soon fall on you!”_

The two heard creaking too. They had placed support from the pieces of wood and rock around the best they could but knew they were changing the dynamics of the structure. They freed the woman free and worked her to the opening, where she was pulled free. A cracking sound followed and things began to slide. They scrambled out as the remaining framework came crashing down. Too close! Hanasian would get their names and give them each an award of honour later. Right now he wanted to know about the two who were pulled out if the rubble.

One was dead, but the other was not. He sent for Rin to tend to the girl, and sent for Dhak, Khor, and had one who appeared to be an officer of the surviving Order elite brought forth. He wanted answers and he was going to get them. Two Bells examined the surviving girl and cleaned her face. To Hanasian, she didn’t look like she was from any race of men he had ever seen in these lands. Of the closest, the dark hair, tanned skin, and facial features reminded him most of the women of Khand. But not enough to be Khandese. He suspected that she and the dead girl beside her were from east of the sea, perhaps a people long sundered in the beginnings of the song? He hoped answers would come. Dhak was the first to arrive. He was astonished to see the girls. 

_”They didn’t!”_ he said in the eastern mariner language under his breath. 

The girl heard him and stirred. She looked over to see the face of her sister and wept as she reached for her hand. She said something that only Dhak could understand. 

When pressed by Hanasian, he said, _”She wants to know where her sister is, her other sister. Captain, don’t let any of the Order see her. They think they’re all destroyed.”_

Hanasian agreed and countermanded his instruction to bring the officer. He and the rest of the Order were instead were put under the watch of Wulgof, Bear, and some of the Company men that had just recently arrived. Wulgof inspected a building one of Dhak’s companions suggested they use and deemed the cellar perfect for the job at hand. The prisoners were herded into the cellar and the place guarded several trusted Company men. Hanasian was satisfied with this arrangement and pleased that newly arrived men were used by Wulgof. For whatever reason Dhak didn’t want them to know about the girls being found, he thought it was best the guards didn’t know about them either. There could be powers at work here he did not know of. He would have to deal with them later. 

He listened as Dhak interpreted what the girl said. He asked her how many sisters were there and she answered three. Dhak talked with her for some time, and told Hanasian of the three sisters who had come over the sea to tend to the witch. They were apprentice students, hoping to learn what they could from her, and given the task because the three triplets had shown some sort of a benign shielding capacity. 

The Order hoped they would protect the witch through their proximity, but it seemed things went horribly wrong. Hanasian didn’t think Dhak was telling him everything, but he had to fear the worst. Thinking this girl may hold the key to what happened, he wanted to know more, but right now the girl only cried. She could talk no more. 

Rin’s arrival prompted immediate action.

_”You men! Get some blankets! She is barely clothed and is shivering! And cover her sister and move her away! What’s the matter with you?”_ she cried in dismay.

Hanasian pushed the others away and let Two Bells and Rin tend to her many wounds. The girl’s leg was smashed and her ribs were bruised with some of them broken, but she would survive. The girl slid into and out of consciousness, knowing her older sister was dead and her younger sister missing. She was surrounded by strange voices speaking strange languages she did not understand. She was in a strange land, all alone, and as she drank some water with something Rin had given her, she fell into a deep sleep. 

Setting a guard around the girl, his wife and the Two Bells, Hanasian gave orders that she be taken to somewhere warm and dry once Rin approved her being moved. Hanasian went next with Dhak, Khor, Khule, and Mulgov to where Wulgof was keeping the prisoners and interrogated the officer of the Order. He got little information and left Dhak to verbally spar with him until they were sealed in. What to do with them were just one of Hanasian’s problems this day. He had another renegade band of these Order fanatics on the loose in the land, Dhak and his soldiers, scores of wounded soldiers and townsfolk, a seriously hurt woman from across the sea, scores of dead to be buried or burned, a grieving wife, and the mystery of three missing men. It was only mid afternoon too, and the rain started to fall from the grey sky. They were going to get wet during their meeting.


----------



## Elora (Aug 4, 2012)

The call to a compulsory Company meeting arrived just as the rain started to rush from the heavens. Thick, angry drops splattered, hurled resentfully down.

_”You have to be kidding! We’re up to our necks in blood, bone and mud here. A meeting now?” _Rocks protested when Babble arrived with the news. 

The man nodded, shoulders hunched beneath his rain cape and strode off towards where the Black were camped. Rocks glanced back to where their healer was. She didn’t appear to have taken any notice. Rin was in grim shape. Every time they brought someone or something out, he saw hope turn to ashes in her face. The fact that he could discern anything of her thoughts revealed a great deal in itself. This was a woman whose capacity for self containment rivalled some of the best. Her leathers were ruined, abraded and gouged after a night and day of forcing herself into dangerous places to provide emergency treatment before the located victim could be removed. She’d been on her feet through a day and a night and now most of this day. He knew she was reserving her strength, parcelling it out so that she could make it last for as long as possible. Farbarad had asked to step down and rest already and she had refused him, staying that she would not leave until Loch was found. When she went down, it would be hard. Rocks glanced at Bells and issued a covert signal for the younger man to head off to the meeting. Once Bells had complied, Rocks cautiously approached Rin. 

_”You know, I seem to recall you telling us that the only thing more dangerous than a medic who didn’t know what he didn’t know was one that worked while exhausted.”_

He had anticipated her silence and so continued to apply relentless pressure, _”Never figured you for a hypocrite, Doc.” _

At that, her fingers stilled a moment. He saw her jaw bunch and she swallowed hard. Then she resumed her stitches. They were good and the civilian she was working on would heal cleanly as a result, but they were not her usual painstaking perfection. Another sign of how exhausted she was. 

_”I would have thought that you had enough trouble to wallow in without adding failure to report as ordered to the pile.” 

“If you don’t let me concentrate, I’ll stitch your mouth shut,”_ she growled and Rocks smiled and jammed his hands under his arms. 

_”If you don’t show up to this meeting, you won’t be stitching anyone’s anything as you'll be on report. How useful will you be then, eh?” _

In this time she had finished up the stitches and she shot him a look that suggested she was repressing the urge to clip his ears by the slimmest of margins. Rin expelled a sharp breath and beckoned one of the Easterlings over. Once she established that the man could do a decent bandage they were on their way.

Donius and Daius had done their best to rig up some kind of shelter with what they could set their hands to. Even so, it was not nearly enough to keep everyone dry. Rain thrummed over the capes and hoods of men and women who clustered together. Rocks realised they were amongst the last to arrive. What happened next, however, surprised him. People parted way silently to admit them, a silent mark of respect for the particularly grim work the four of them had been doing and, Rocks suspected, a way of offering some comfort for the woman who had lost a brother. He was lost, as far as Rocks was concerned. The rubble was their tomb, their tangled cairn. It was a thought he kept to himself as he followed Rin through the press, and he was not the only one to think it. 

Upon sighting Rin, Frea levered himself off a camp stool and beckoned her to it. She took it reluctantly, pushed her hood back and revealed that her composed mask was in place again. Rocks headed to where Bells and Sparks stood on the other side, near Wulgof, Molguv and Morcal. Many eyes darted between the three medics on one side, the healer on the other, and the command of the Black Company in the middle of it all. Hanasian swiftly called the meeting to order and Videgavia opened with a summary of their current situation. 

_”Which brings us to the three Black Company individuals currently missing, and our next course of action,”_ Videgavia finished, glancing to Hanasian. 

_”Missing? We know where two are, even if we haven’t found them yet,”_ Wulgof interjected belligerently, eyes flashing. 

Rin’s jaw tightened and her head bowed so that her chin nearly rested on her chest, arms tightly crossed and fists clenched so tightly that her nails dug into her palms. The pain gave her something to focus herself on. She kept her eyes fixed on her muddy boots. Folca’s hand lightly brushed her shoulder and she jerked away. 

_”As for our next course of action, it’s as obvious as the nose on my face. We find this Order and hunt every last one of them down. What has happened here demands an answer!”_ Wulgof finished. 

_”There is nothing obvious about this,”_ Hanasian cut in sharply, _”Nothing! We don’t know nearly as much as we guess. Loch and Runner could be anywhere here. Have you searched every nook and cranny of this forest, Wulgof? First things first, anyone who has knowledge of where Ravenclaw might be is to step forward now.” _

Wulgof muttered darkly, but otherwise there was no response. No one stepped forward. 

_”Right… we have three men missing, a number wounded, some eighteen elite hostile foes and some hard decisions to make.” 

“If Loch were about, we’d have found him by now. It’s been a day, a night and a day,”_ Wulgof persisted and Foldine’s temper snapped. 

_”Can you have some respect, some decency? Must you be so eager to declare him dead and buried, in the face of his sister?”_ 

_“Look at her, you fool! She knows! Just look at her! This devilry demands answer! The longer we equivocate, the longer will justice be denied!” 

“Justice? Sounds like another Dunlander thirsty for vengeance to me. Thought you’d outgrown your barbarian roots,”_ Foldine sneered and at that angry voices began to rise. 

Tension rose inexorably towards dangerous heights. People jostled against each other. Hanasian, Videgavia, Mecarnil and Frea shouted for order frantically. They were tired, heartsore, overwhelmed and if any one of them drew a weapon against their fellow soldier, catastrophe would follow. The sound of a piercing wail sliced through the mayhem like elven steel through summer grass. It startled them all, including the woman responsible for it. 

Rin found herself on her feet, panting hard and shaking so hard her teeth threatened to chatter. She ripped the Company brooch that pinned her muddy cloak to her throat free and flung it at Wulgof's chest with all her remaining strength. Her cloak soddenly slumped around her boots and the pin bounced off Wulgof's chest and fell to the ground heavily. Seering rage burnt in her eyes. 

_”WHO ARE YOU? WHO ARE ANY OF YOU? WHO! Is this what the Company is? Is this what we stand for? Thugs and mercenaries?”_ she rasped, voice husked by grief. 

She strode to confront Wulgof, bare inches from his face, _”Lochared is NOT DEAD! Yet, even if he was, who are you to demand vengeance in HIS NAME? After all we have endured!” _she savagely demanded of him. 

_”How DARE you! How dare you incite anyone to spill blood in my brother’s name! How dare you render him a savage effigy! Is THAT WHAT YOU ARE? Ravenous, hate filled, bent on revenge, another monster marauder from Dunland?”_ 

Wulgof’s eyes were wide with pain at Rin's onslaught. _”No, Rin! No-“_ he mumbled, eyes dropping and she teetered back a step. 

She turned, still quivering and the toe of one boot kicked the brooch. Rin stared at it a long moment before she raised a grief ravaged expression to Hanasian. The hush amongst the Company was absolute, broken only by the drumming rain. Her back was to the gathered Company and she could not bare their pity filled eyes. 

Rin turned her head and asked over one shoulder, _”How many of you believe Wulgof is right?” _

A great number of hands raised. She knew this because she saw in the grim expressions of Hanasian and Videgavia. 

_”Then I was wrong about this Company…and I will have no further part in it.”_ 

Bells, Sparks and Rocks gaped at her flat statement, devoid of inflection, weighted with despair. She turned and pushed through them, headed back out into the rain without cloak or hood. Hanasian shot a pleading glance at Farbarad and the Ranger hurried after her, grabbing the nearest medic and dragging him with him. Hanasian drew a deep breath and steered the meeting back onto course as the two men trudged after Rin. 

_”I need something to knock her out. She can’t continue like this,”_ Farbarad said plainly and Rocks nodded. 

_”I know just the thing,”_ he replied, the very thing Rin had been using on the various survivors in mind, a refinement of Molguv's Special Reserve. 

It was not the only thing in the medic’s mind and his thoughts jarred, clashing with each other. They caught up with her down at site, where a small number of injured people had gathered under the canvas rigged up over the medical area. She was so exhausted that her reactions were already lagging. Farbarad placed two gentle yet firm hands on each of her shoulders and resolutely turned her about. Rocks pressed the soaked scrap of bandage over her nose and face. It was a simple thing, easily done. Her eyelids dragged down over her betrayed expression and Rocks’ thoughts cleared into a single realisation. He couldn’t do it. He just couldn’t do it. Silver Fox hadn’t paid him yet. Yes, he was giving up a veritable prince’s ransom, but he couldn’t. As the last remaining tension fled Rin’s body and she sprawled against Farbarad, whose expression was achingly sorrowful, Rocks felt a great weight lift from his shoulders.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2012)

Rosmarin was sound asleep in their tent and Hanasian thanked both Farbarad and Rocks for all they had done. She would be asleep for some time, so Hanasian sat by her side and updated his annals. It pained him, but he made note of Runner and Loch as ‘missing and presumed dead’. It would be their status until hard evidence proved otherwise. Other men of the Company had gone missing and were written off as dead the same way with even less proof, because there was just nothing to find. Hanasian referred back to the List of Names and read through them. All had been accounted there, and even those who served the least of time were remembered. Caras, a young Gondorian who joined as they rode out of Minas Tirith toward Rhun the first time to battle the warlord Khurg had burned to ashes in the ambush of fiery spears. There was nothing to find but his belt buckle days later. Or Faradas and Ergono who went out on a scouting patrol when they were in Khand. Neither were ever seen or heard from again. They disappeared withut a trace. Back in the war in the Battle of Pelennor Fields, Malach was so badly hacked up and trampled, the only thing recognizable was the hood and the mangled brooch of his grey cloak. Hanasian thought about them all and could see each of their faces, laughing, yelling, arguing, thinking… he reached over and played with a curl of Rin’s hair and sighed. Sometimes you want to believe they are alive, but the pragmatic side of your thinking says they are dead. Runner was a good lad. He practically worshipped the ground we Company men stepped on. Loch… a wild and free spirit, who embraced too well all that the Company was about. 

Hanasian didn’t want to, but it was in the best interest of the Company. Rosmarin was relieved of her role as Company physician. Temporary mind you, but definitely now. The loss of her brother and the stresses of the life in the Company has taken their toll on the Queen of Cardolan. Two Bells, being most capable, will have to fill in. Rocks will back up, and a couple of the Easterlings seemed to have taken interest in the healing arts, which was something not widely considered in the Easterling armies. Perhaps he could get Rin into teaching some of them a bit of her healing arts? The Company cannot have too many medics and it looked like the Easterlings would be a major part of it from now on. Maybe in a few days she would be more acceptable of this?

Hanasian decided to give the Company some down time if they wished it. Many took it upon themselves to conduct the clean-up around the palace while the locals, many of the Easterling legion, and Khor’s men helped elsewhere in the coastal town. The Gondorian legion took up the outpost guard with some of Khirue’s men. There had been raids on some of them and a few were killed. There seemed to be none of the raiders killed. It was the renegade Order squad. They would have to move on them, and soon. Mulgov and Khirue organized some raiding parties of their own, and sent them out at night in search of the renegades. They proved elusive, but a few had been killed. 

Meanwhile, those who were in the town worked to had painstakingly remove the rubble of the palace stone by stone. Runner’s squad of swift messengers were there doing their part, and the old crew got into the digging. It was likely more to do with them wanting to find their comrades and always holding an ever dimming flame of hope that they would find them alive in some wine cellar enclave. But alas, it was becoming evident that this hope was futile. A knife hilt with burned marks on it where the blade was had been recovered, and Wulgof identified it as Loch’s. A warped belt buckle was identified as Runner’s, along with small pieces of cloaks from them both. The finding of Runner’s homemade Company patch, and Loch’s right boot in the debris of the palace largely confirmed it for Hanasian’s records if not in the minds of the rest of the Company. 

After two days, all that could be found there had been. The remains of bodies found were identified as men of the Order, and blasted fragments of flesh and red silk were rightly identified as that of the witch. An aftershock bounced the land and it was fortunate the search through the palace rubble had concluded. For it had caused the collapse of a few weakened and damaged buildings around the town, and Dhak seemed very pleased that the building housing the captured order had fell in on them. Nobody was in a hurry to see if there were any survivors under that wreckage. 

On the morning of the third day, Hanasian announced that Runner and Loch were listed as missing and presumed dead, and they would be holding the Company service for their missing comrades. It wasn’t an absolute acknowledgment of death, but it may have well been. It would be a wake of memory, and there would be much to remember.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2012)

Little had been seen of Rin by Hanasian’s design since the events of the last Company meeting. Only those few who he permitted into the tent had set eyes on her. Farbarad, Mecarnil and Videgavia all were stricken by what they saw. Pale, silent, all too still aside from the recovered dagger hilt that she turned over and over in her hands. No matter how many blankets, no matter the amount of wood stuffed in the brazier that Farbarad had found, she shivered. She ate, barely, when told to. She slept poorly, driven mercilessly by dark nightmares of distant events. 

Round and round the dagger hilt turned. How he had brandished them in Mithlond, chuckling with delight. A matched set, elvish make, that he swept about in absurd, grandiose flourishes like a rank amateur. Which he was not and it had made her laugh until her sides ached. That late afternoon memory, on the decks of the ship that took them to Pelargir and their first Company deployment, now seemed so very remote. The dagger hilt spun again and then, a gentle yet strong hand wrapped around hers. His touch was so warm, so vital. 

_”Are you sure, beloved?”_ Hanasian asked her, crouching over his heels in front of her and studying her anxiously. 

She nodded at him but Hanasian was not in the least convinced she was up to this. She was wan, and her dark garb only further underscored it. All the spark, all her brightness had been snuffed out of her. The delicate structure of her face struck him as fragile, her eyes too large. She had lost weight and he was reminded powerfully of their first encounter. She looked more forlorn and stricken now than she had then and once again he found himself tempted to forbid it. Yet he could not bear to deny her this. His wife had lost every member of her immediate family to deaths that were too soon and far too violent. She had never had the chance to farewell any of them, until now. He did not think she would forgive him, no matter his motivations, if he prevented her farewelling her brother. 

_”Very well,”_ he said softly, and pressed his lips to her brow. 

He drew the hood up over her head and slowly they emerged into the dusk. It was a clear, bitterly cold, night. Torches flickered in a stiff wind that came from the inland sea down at the collapsed palace. The light danced over those who had gathered. The stars had begun to reveal themselves, one by one, and the moon seemed over large. Slowly, down the slope they went, followed by Mecarnil and Farbarad. 

The crowd was surprisingly large. The Company was there, of course. Khor and a great many of his men where there, as were the Easterlings Khule had unofficially recruited. A great many of the townsfolk gathered as well, for many considered that the two men were responsible for freeing their town of an entirely unwanted and sinister presence. What surprised Hanasian most, however, was the presence of so many of Dhak’s men. They stood as solemn faced and respectful as all of the others. For Rin, the faces largely blurred. So many of them, all around, none of them Loch. Every time she saw a Black Company uniform she found herself looking for her brother. Her mind had taken to deceiving her cruelly. 

Runner’s squad clustered on the shore. A small boat had been found and filled with candles and keepsakes. It was their custom to release their fallen upon the sea, to be taken to the sacred isle at its heart. A great many voices urged Runner’s spirit to the protection of that isle. When the chanting was completed, the line was released. It slapped into the water and the greedy tide ensured that the little vessel bobbed away from shore. A silence fell over those assembled as they watched the glittering candles, protected from the wind by the gunnels of the boat, drift out over the waters of the vast inland sea. 

But it was not yet done and Rin had started to shake hard. Still she managed the first step towards the pile of rubble. Hanasian made sure that she reached it and she sank to her knees before the stones to set her hand upon them. He heard her suck in a breath and then placed her other hand upon the tumbled stones. Her head bowed between her outstretched arms. Brother…are you cold? Was it fast? Did you suffer? Did it happen before you knew of it or did you lie here, listening to us look for you, death devouring you slowly, piece by piece, hour by hour? Have I failed you? Did you know I looked for you? So many of us searched? Did you think I abandoned you? The stone she touched held no answers, no memories. Slowly she raised her head and the hood slipped back to reveal the gleam of her hair under torchlight. She did not know if she could muster the strength to do what was needed but she knew that he would try for her. Rin drew a deep breath into her trembling body, lifted her head and began. 

Never before had anyone gathered there heard Rin sing, not even her husband. The lament was a reflection of the land and people it sprang from and Wulgof sucked in a breath at hearing his people’s dirge. It was fair, wild, fierce and perilous. Wulgof joined his voice to hers once he found it and together they wove the two verses as custom required. He sung of the strength and loyalty that all Dunlanders were expected to epitomise. She sang of the hearth and home that all Dunlanders were expected to protect as ferociously as required. The third verse, however, Wulgof did not take up. It did not belong to him. It was not right for him to sing. There was only one to whom it belonged and the fact that she sang alone, where there should have been many, made it all the harder for him to bear. 

There was no shame in grief and Loch had touched many lives in his brief time with the Company. His generosity, his good cheer, his steadfast loyalty and his rascal’s smile had left their mark. Once the lament was ended, there was a period of protracted silence. Then, either alone or in small groups, people began to drift away. Hanasian knew the way of his Company. Up at the camp, there would be people talking long into the night, sharing memories. Rin slowly rose to her feet again, hand lingering on the stone as if loath to surrender contact. Her fingers traced the grain of the stone, badly damaged by the forces that had held forth here. A gust of wind tugged at her cloak and dark skirts and sent her hair flying. She seemed lost somewhere else entirely. Recalling the barrows on the northern downs and fearing what these stones might reveal to her, Hanasian stepped forward to pull her hood back into place. 

His fingers grazed her cheek as he did so and she took in a breath and turned to face him. Rin stared intently at him and he had the impression that she was seeing him for the first time in days. Her eyes roamed his face, searching for what he knew not. Then she spoke his name. It was like she was waking from a dream, a dark dream. He traced the fine line of her jaw softly and her eyes drifted shut. 

_”It is done, beloved,”_ he told her and took up her arm again to return to the camp above.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2012)

Wulgof squinted against the morning sun, his head pounding more than it ought to. It had been a late night spent with Molguv, Khule and the others. He shaded his eyes with one hand. His other hand fidgeted with an envelope. It was thick, crinkled and grubby from being crammed into a soldier's pack. Wulgof looked back to where the others stood and saw them shoo him on. It was time, they said. He didn't argue with them over that. However, given his last encounter with the letter's recipient, he was not in the least convinced he should be the one to give it to her. Molguv and Khule outvoted him on that. He heaved a sigh and trudged the rest of the way. 

Hanasian had decided to make the most of the bright winter day. He had scared up a table from somewhere and some mismatched chairs. He had installed Rin in one and then headed off to check in with Khor, Dhak and the men that guarded the Order. Rin had a book open that she wasn’t paying any attention to. Instead, she was staring at the ruffled surface of the sea, lost in her thoughts. The funeral garb of the previous evening was gone. In its place she wore her battered leather breeches, a thigh length tunic with a frayed hem and her badly abused leather jacket open over it. Her boots were unlaced and her hair was only loosely braided and had started to come free. A beggar princess, Wulgof thought, surprising himself with the poetic concept. When Wulgof’s shadow fell across the table, she drew in a deep breath and blinked to refocus those remarkable eyes of hers on his face. The Dunlender felt his gut tighten. 

_”I’m not here to argue or give you a hard time,”_ he said as hesitancy entered her expression. 

She lifted a pale brow at that and she said, _”Not even if I deserved it?” _

Wulgof found he couldn’t really answer that and her eyes dropped away from his face and back to the sea. He sat down at a spare chair and wondered how he was going to do this. 

_”If you’re here to see me in any official capacity, I must advise you to seek out one of the others. I have been stood down indefinitely,” _she said. 

_”Look…your brother asked me to give you this if anything should…happen…” _

Wulgof pushed the tattered envelope towards her across the table and she stared at it like he had brandished a poisoned dagger in her face. 

_”Rin…I hope this isn’t out of line…but me and the others just wanted to say that we’re sorry…and…well you’re Black too whether you quit or not. We do right by our own. Not that the Cap don’t do right by you or nothin’…”_ Wulgof's voice trailed off and he found himself wishing that Khule had done this instead of him. 

She continued to stare at the envelope and so Wulgof stood and left her to her privacy. She swallowed hard and reached for the envelope. Her fingers only shook a little as she folded out the paper inside. 

_”Rin, 

If you are reading this then I am dead and I just want to say that I’m sorry. I didn’t do it on purpose. I really do listen to you when you tell me to be careful. Please, don’t be mad with me-“​_
Rin jerked her eyes away and back to the sea below. Her heart pounded in her ears. Paper crumpled in her grasp. She closed her eyes and focussed on her breathing. It was shallow and unsteady and her head was starting to spin. Only when she felt she had a grasp on herself did she recommence reading Loch’s letter. His cramped handwriting made her heart ache. So many arguments back and forth about why it was important to learn how to read and write. He had forced a whole page out, a significant effort for her brother. She could hear his voice in her head as she read and she steeled herself to push on. As she read, the warmth the sun had left in her blood faded. 

She folded the paper up again and placed it back into the envelope. Her heart was pounding again but this time it was anger that propelled it. As chance would have it, Rocks ambled down the slope towards the town right at that moment. Her eyes tracked his progress as her mind tried to come to grips with this information. The question was: what, if anything, to do with it? And, when? Her answers came willingly. Enough was enough. She was sick of being hunted. Sick of running and hiding. Sick of watching the treachery of others cut down those she loved the most. Rin slowly stood and set off down the slope. Enough. Was. Enough. 

_”Company meeting mid afternoon, remember?” _called Farbarad after her and she lifted a hand in acknowledgement without pausing. 

Hanasian watched the Company arrive for the meeting. His wife arrived late, her expression taut. She was walking very closely behind Rocks. Rocks peeled off to sit with the other medics, seeming unusually rattled. Rin stood with Farbarad and Mecarnil off to one side. She met Hanasian’s eyes a moment and he realised then that she was icily angry. She turned slightly and murmured something in Mecarnil’s ear that made the man go utterly still. She placed a hand on his forearm to stop him from drawing his sword and spoke again. He shook his head, clearly disagreeing and her expression became colder still as she spoke a third time. His arm relaxed and she turned next to Farbarad and whispered to him. Farbarad’s spine stiffened and his head whipped about to stare at her. The pulse in his temple started to throb. She spoke on, the skin around Farbarad’s eyes tightened and he nodded once. He pushed Rin firmly behind Mecarnil, whispered something to his colleague and swiftly departed. Mecarnil set a flat stare directly on Rocks. 

Farbarad materialised again, this time directly behind Rocks, was not lost on Hanasian or the medic. As much as Hanasian desperately wanted to know what was happening, the rest of the Company had arrived and it was time to attempt this meeting once again.


----------



## Elora (Aug 14, 2012)

In the north of Rhun things did not go well for the rebellion. Their hand was played in the Prefect's assassination and the release of Khurg from prison. Despite these early successes, achieved through surprise, they had been compressed by an increasing force on three sides into an ever-diminishing part of northern Rhun. Further to the north were the dwarves of the Iron Hills at the ready. The rebels had not yet fought with them and had no desire to. To the west pressed the Army of Dale across a solid front that kept them from infiltrating west. From the south pushed the combined might of Gondor and Rohan, reinforced by the Easterling Guard that remained loyal to the Prefect and Gondor. Food now ran low and resolve of the northern clans had become strained. 

The collective of former commanders and officials that thought getting Khurg out would be a good thing were mostly of the fragmented Sagath clan. Even they saw how their hopes had been misguided. Despite their intention to restore the old ways, matters had gone terribly awry. They had underestimated the degree of Khurg’s declining mental state. Khurg had shown little gratefulness for his freedom, with fierce admonishments that it had taken all he had to offer them. After the first weeks of masterful military tactics that saw them withdraw from a superior force, it became apparent that Khurg now lived in some past moment of his life. He could not accept their present reality and dismissed it as fantasy. He was convinced that he was once more the supreme warlord of Rhun and whittled away his days with rants and edicts for underlings that had either died or never existed. Soon, his closest circle was comprised only of the few servants cared for him. Nobody was sure what happened, but the morning the joint Gondor/Rohan/Dale offensive started, Khurg was found dead in his bed. Blood seeped from his ear and stained the linens about his head. They whispered that it was his mind at war with itself; each part finally killing each other in an intense battle in his sleep. Ignominious old age and dementia proved the end of Khurg, the Easterling Warlord General of Sauron. 

The armies of the West made little headway when the offensive started. The first day proved difficult, but signs of weakening rebel resolve became clear as their lines fragmented. Tired and hungry, they began surrendering, in small units at first that increased in size as the days passed. Word spread through the rank and file of Khurg’s passing. The remaining senior struggled with each other to assume command. Beset with disarray and privation, the will of the northern clans to continue disintegrated. Many of southern and central Rhun quietly thought it a fitting end to the rebellion. Kings Aragorn and Eomer rode forth to meet only two tribal chiefs and accept formal surrender. For the Sagath clan it was a bitter moment, their pride bruised and their resolve in tatters. The remaining Sagath scattered and made their way east, some hoping to find the armies of Khor while others hoping to find the Black Company. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The remaining men of the Order had hunkered down in a thick wood to the north of the town on the eastern sea. Their commander was puzzled and unsure what to do after the blast and resultant disaster had claimed their mistress. 

_”It should never been able to happen! It had to be treachery!”_ The second said, scratching his head. 

The commander said, _”Yes, something unlooked for I think. My suspicion is on the sisters three. The young one, a dreamer, was never fully committed, and I had my suspicions about the eldest as well. She always seemed distant. But no matter, whatever it was, it has killed our supreme mistress as well as the wizard of old. With their deaths, the rift is now closed to us. There will be no returning to our lands.” _

The second nodded, but then said, _”But the shielding the sisters have… could they not still find a way back? Would they know enough?”_ 

The commander shook his head and said, _”It is doubtful they, or any of the House survived. Powers known and unknown to us were at work, and they all came to head in the house that our mistress occupied. Maybe some of our comrades survived, but it is doubtful.” _

The second looked deflated and lost, and asked, _”What of us now? All we had served and believed in has come to an abrupt end. We are now lost in a foreign land, adrift.” 

“Not adrift!"_ the commander said, _“We have come to do what had been ordered, and that is what we will do to the last man.” _


----------



## Elora (Aug 14, 2012)

The second nodded reluctantly, recalled a conversation he had with the elder of the sisters on the ship. Maybe he wasn’t as committed as a man of the Order was expected to be, he thought. He wished to know the fate of the sisters. He would have to go along with his commander… for now. He said, _”What can eighteen of us do here in this land?” _

The commander gazed the fire. It hissed with every raindrop that fell into it. _”We must go down into the city and see what we can discover. The way will be watched, so stealth and evasion will be our path. Kill only if needed, and listen and see. Groups of four will go, starting tonight. The rest will stand here, for it is quiet, off the tracks and well hidden.”_ 

The second nodded, deciding to take three of his hand-picked men with him this night. He found two of them and gave them the word to be ready. But the third he could not find. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Ravenclaw watched and listened. He circled the perimeter of the camp and slowly drew closer. The first guard he came to didn’t even notice him and only realized his presence when he felt the thin rope seize his neck. Not a sound was heard as Ravenclaw stretched him out on the earth, neck broken in a swift twist. Ravenclaw moved forth in silence and two more guards fell the same way. Satisfied with his work, Ravenclaw retreated to the safety of his small cave where he notched the staff he always carried. 

The commander did not get word of his dead men until after his second officer set out with three others for the town. He ordered further vigilance and to await the return of their scouting team. But they never returned. The next night, three more guards fell in silence. The commander realized too late they had been found and were being picked off, one by one. The third night he did not set guard, but set out for the city himself. He took with him three men, and his second officer accompanied with another three. They had little hope to live another day if they did not move. 

Ravenclaw followed one of the groups and took out a lagging man. He set himself in his place and made his way down. He was impressed with the skill the sergeant showed in evading the watch of the Easterlings, and they got past a couple watchpoints the Black Company set up as well. They sought out the brethren of the Order, but realized they would find none alive. Ravenclaw slipped away from them once in the town, shed his disguise and headed toward the Company's camp. He would have much to answer for in his disappearance. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The meeting of the Company was tense and Hanasian could feel there was something in the air. However he could not dwell on whatever it was right now. He had given long and hard thought to the Company's next step and the news brought to him by a swift rider earlier in the day made him think even harder. The whole Company saw Gondor's messenger arrive and hand over the parchment. With a bow and a few words, the man was off west without rest. The Company knew there were tidings, perhaps even further orders. The man had delivered a message from King Aragorn that confirmed he was now in Rhun with the army of Gondor. News of Khurg's death and the rebellion's collapse had also arrived. Aragorn intended to come east as soon as possible with King Eomer in hopes to settle hostilities. This was welcome news. Hanasian was mindful his Company sorely needed rest. The wisdom of the King would be most welcome in seeing to the mysteries of the mariners and the Order. Had it not been for the ill-fated rebellion, they may have never come to know of all this in the east. Yet it was the veils of wizardry that fogged the vision of the King, and his suspicions proved to be mostly true. 

Hanasian wanted to announce his retirement as Captain, but he resolved to await the King's arrival. Maybe after that, this matter would be settled and he and Rosmarin could leave freely. Maybe it would be the end, and the King will disband the Company? These matters would have to wait for another day, despite how they circled his mind on wings. This day, other matters had to be addressed. 

_”Company attend me well! 

"It has been a hard run here and little rest has been had while we grieve our fallen comrades. Yet we do rebuild our strength. We will remain here a little longer, for our King is coming. The armies of Gondor and Rohan have been successful in bringing an end to Khurg's rebellion. Though it had only brought more grief to the people of Rhun, it is hoped it will be the beginnings of healing between the clans. As for the Company, we have grown. Dedicated Easterling soldiers serve in honor, and the recruits of Gondor have served with distinction. We have established a strong medical cadre and individuals with the ability for leadership have blossomed and will be ranked as sergeants. 

"Is there anything that anybody wishes to say here while the whole of the Company is gathered?” 

“I do,” _spoke a voice well towards the back of the assembled Company. A bit of celebration formed around the man who spoke, for it was Ravenclaw. That they had one of three men return provided no small measure of cheer to the grieving Company.

Hanasian called to him,_ ”And we want to hear it Hamoor. But first, where have you been? We were about to bury you along with the others, but my gut said to give you a few more days.”_ 

Ravenclaw spoke of how he got separated from the Company, his attempts to return and how his misfortune led him to find and kill several of the Order renegades. But he didn’t tell all. Hanasian cut him short and said that he wanted a full report by the next day. 

He then said, _“Is there anything else that I should know about?”_

He looked over a Mecarnil, who was looking at Farbarad who was looking at Rocks.


----------



## Elora (Aug 14, 2012)

_”…bury you with the others…”_

Rin could not help but be stung by sharp and bitter resentment. Why had Ravenclaw returned and Loch hadn’t? It wasn’t fair that everyone should be cut down so violently and so early around her. Her jaw tightened and she squeezed her eyes shut. And then she heard it. Loch’s voice, asking her solemnly if she’d really turn her back on all she was to trade one man’s life for another’s. Oh, but that cut deeper still. And then, the beguiling murmur that perhaps Loch wasn’t really dead either. That way lay madness, but it beckoned sweetly to her to come slithering down its slippery precipice. In this time, Ravenclaw had finished his report and Hanasian had asked a question. Her eyes flew open and she found he was staring pointedly at Mecarnil and, worse still, Mecarnil looked ready to talk. The expression on Rocks’ face was sheer panic. They’d tear him to pieces if Mecarnil reported now. This was not the arrangement they had made, she and him. She had to intervene before it all slipped between her fingers.

_”It is not a Company matter,”_ Rin said loudly and far sharper than she intended to.

Farbarad, at Rocks’ shoulder, lifted both brows in open surprise and Mecarnil choked on his own tongue. Those assembled murmured to each other and a number of the core Company members began to appear gravely concerned indeed. It was going from bad to worse!

_”It isn’t,”_ she hissed at Mecarnil, _”And well you know it! I will not see the entire Company dragged into this mess. Cardolan’s ambitions have stolen enough lives. You insist I accept my rank and position so here I am. Mecarnil, as your queen and a Crown Princess of the court of the Reunited Realm, this is not a Black Company matter. Gainsay me at your peril, Ranger.”_

Though this was said all very quietly, everyone had observed them. From her position behind Mecarnil it was clear his spine had stiffened. Anger, dismay, disapproval? Her heart thudded in her ears. Time dragged before Mecarnil finally broke his silence.

_”Princess Erían,_ he said with particular emphasis on that wretched name, _”Is correct.”_

Rin felt the urge to grab Mecarnil’s ears and tug them in the opposite direction. Hanasian’s gaze flickered back and forth from Mecarnil’s face to his wife’s furious one. A Cardolan matter, then, he swiftly deduced and calmly nodded his thanks to Mecarnil for saying as much so neatly.

_”Very well, then. We will reconvene once the King has arrived. Until then we will maintain our current position. Ravenclaw, your report by this time tomorrow. Company dismissed.”_

As people peeled away, Rin swept around to confront Mecarnil with eyes that glittered with her anger.

_”I suppose you consider yourself particularly clever now,”_ she snapped at him and he rolled his shoulders belligerently.

_”I believe I have already made my position on this matter clear. You have no way of comprehending the perils associated with this notion of yours,”_ he replied as Farbarad pushed Rocks towards where they stood.

_”What better teacher than bitter, cruel experience? The ambitions of these men have taken everything from me. I have lived my life under their shadow whether I knew it or not. Do not patronise me, Mecarnil!”_

Mecarnil’s stony expression wavered at her answer. It was entirely unexpected. He glanced to Farbarad, who actually looked chastened, and then dropped his eyes a moment.

_”My apologies,”_ he murmured, meeting her icy eyes a moment later.

Hanasian watched this exchange with no small amount of interest as he waited for the others to depart. Some, the old crew, lingered until he dispatched them with a clear signal to be gone.

_”One of you, I presume, will tell me what is going on,”_ Hanasian said once they were on their own, looking in turn at each of them.

Rocks’ mouth compressed into a thin line. Mecarnil resumed staring holes through Rocks. Farbarad re-evaluated Rin with new eyes. Rin approached Hanasian and extracted a piece of folded paper from beneath her jacket. The pair stood off to one side, heads together. Hanasian flinched as he read the opening line and glanced at his wife. Her eyes also lingered on the words Loch had set there and he could see the pain within their depths.

_”Where did you get this?”_ he murmured to her.

_“Loch left it in Wulgof’s keeping. He gave it to me just before midday. The second half, love, is the heart of it,”_ she replied and redirected his attention back to the letter.

When Hanasian came to the end of it a second time, he found himself confronted with the urge to take Rocks’ throat out then and there. Rin’s hand tightened over his forearm. Mecarnil watched them discuss the matter. Back and forth it went between them for a span of heartbeats and then Hanasian drew a deep breath and nodded tersely before they swung back to face the others.

_”Secure Rocks and make arrangements to meet with us at dusk in our tent. Bring Videgavia, Folca, Frea and Berlas with you,”_ Hanasian ordered and after a moment’s delay the two Rangers complied.


----------



## Elora (Aug 14, 2012)

Hanasian and Rin spoke quietly with each other as they returned to camp. The pair disappeared into their tent and were not seen until Mecarnil and Farbarad arrived with the others as instructed at dusk. Husband and wife were waiting for them. Once all were settled in Hanasian laid out the matter.

_”We have within the Company a man who has been approached by one of Cardolan’s rebels to perform a task.”

”Who?”_ Videgavia asked sharply. His dark eyes glittered with sudden danger.

_”Rocks,”_ Folca replied swiftly, _”Saw Mec and Farbarad bring him up after the meeting.”

“Is it him?”_ Videgavia inquired and Rin nodded her head.

_”It is…and I would say at this point that he has not done as asked by these rebels despite at least one opportunity to do so. He is the sole advantage we have over these men and I mean to exploit it to the fullest extent.”

“Fine…I hear what you’re saying. Don’t slit his throat, yet,”_ Frea grumbled.

_”Just what was he asked to do? Assassination?”_ Berlas queried, head cocked to one side.

_”No…his part, as far as he admits, was to deliver Rin to others who would make themselves known to him at Lake-Town by mid winter. That is all we have,”_ Hanasian answered.

_”How certain of this are you?”_ Folca inquired and Hanasian looked to his wife.

_”Runner’s squad noticed something amiss back at that city and reported it to Loch. Truth be told, so did I, but events overtook us before I could pursue it further and in any case it was a minor thing.

“Loch mentioned his concerns to me before he set off that last time,”_ Rin paused and her eyes fell as she mastered a welter of emotion that was entirely unwelcome at that juncture, _”But he was vague. Apparently, he set down the details he had yet to substantiate in writing and left it with Wulgof in the event of anything…untoward. I received that letter today, just before midday.”_

Rin’s jaw bunched as she recalled that final conversation with her brother. They had nearly argued outright. She’d found his suspicions outlandish and unfair and she had told him exactly that. She remembered the queer look he gave her. His mouth had been open to argue and then he had changed his mind and directed their conversation onto safer footing. She knew now why. He knew he had written it all down and he trusted to Wulgof. He had not wanted their last exchange to be one fraught with conflict. She would take it all back now if she could. So many things she would do differently. As her thoughts circled, the discussion in the tent surged on.

_”So I take it that you intend to use this information to flush the rest of them out into the open and deal with them once and for all,”_ Videgavia said and Hanasian nodded assent.

_”You’ll need more than Mec and Farbarad for that,”_ Videgavia stated.

_”This is not a Company matter, Vid, and in any case we cannot risk a large group. If they see us coming it will tip their hand and any advantage we have will be lost,”_ Hanasian replied.

_”May not be a Company matter but it is a family one. We’re in,”_ Frea said and Folca nodded emphatically at their cousin.

_”And I…because Loch isn’t here to see this one through,”_ Berlas said simply and Rin found her thrust into a humble realisation that she had not yet considered.

_”If you set out within the next month, you could be in position comfortably at Lake-Town before mid winter,”_ Videgavia said and Hanasian nodded.

_”This will be discussed with the King, Vid. Until then, we need Rocks under constant watch. This needs to stay tight, so others won’t fetch any ideas into their heads. Nothing is official until Rin and I have spoken with the King, but it would be wise to commence preparations for a journey to Lake-Town with our small group,”_ Hanasian stated and it was done.

On the discussion went, plans set down and arrangements made. Rin found it difficult to keep track of it all. Within the hour things were in order and the tent went from crowded to comparatively empty. Hanasian dropped some wood into the brazier and stirred the coals. He studied Rin carefully as he did so. She seem distracted and withdrawn.

_”You’re quiet,”_ he observed softly and set down the poker to sit beside her, _”Have you doubts?”_

A wry smile flittered across her face at his question and she emerged from her thoughts and met his eyes.

_”Only a few thousand, just like you,”_ she answered and Hanasian smiled as she continued, _”But I do not doubt this is the right course to take. It has to end, beloved. We cannot live our lives forever under the shadow of their treachery, nor can Aragorn’s realm.”_

Hanasian gathered her close to him and held for a moment. He stroked her hair and felt her heart beat against his chest.

_”Come, lay your troubles aside for just a while and rest here with your husband.”

“Gladly,”_ she sighed.

It was late and little moved within the camp. He had waited for precisely this moment. The Company was a living creature to him. He knew its moods, its heartbeat and breathing like his own. He slipped into the supply tent where Rocks was being held with a clear purpose in mind. The man had been restrained, bound to the wrist thick sturdy centre pole. Rocks did not sleep easily and this was no surprise. He padded towards where the man had curled around the pole and slowly drew out a long knife. He crouched and pressed the chill metal against the man’s jugular. Rocks grunted as his eyes flew open and his body tensed. His mouth nearly brushed the man’s ear as he bent and whispered.

_”Have you wondered why we are called the Black? Betray her and you will learn. We will come for you. Have you heard what the Easterlings, Dunlendings and Southrons do to traitors?”_

Despite the honed edge pressed over his throat, Rocks swallowed and blood started to well in a thin line across his neck, as the man elucidated further. Satisfied, he withdrew his dagger and padded out of the tent again. Outside he nodded at Khule and Molguv and signalled his thanks to Berlas who had agreed to watch Rocks through the night.

Berlas resumed his position with a grimly satisified smile as he watched the Dirty Three stride into the night. If anyone could terrify, it was Wulgof in a very bad mood. Dunlendings…scratch the surface and they were howling savages. Wulgof, at least, was their own.


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2012)

The trio of the old Company had let Rocks know in no uncertain terms. Some things are just dealt with. The Company seemed to do that on those occasions that it is needed. Hanasian didn’t want to know about it, but Hanasian had also felt his leadership and his ability to lead this fast-changing and wide-ranging legion of men had come into question. His marriage to the queen of Cardolan and his need to exercise his duty as Company commander was a hard thing to balance. Rosmarin’s presence added further difficulty no husband easily dealt with. Hanasian did not know of any man who would ever be comfortable with the dangers his wife faced in the course of her duties. Rosmarin did not withhold herself either, did not expect to be sheltered or protected. She seemed to throw herself into what could only be described as harm’s way in her service to his Company. She was not just another soldier, not to him and not to the two Rangers sworn anew to Cardolan. They were circumspect about their concerns but he knew they ill-liked the situation and he could not blame them. They had sworn to protect a woman in an impossible situation and they would answer to censure from the highest levels if they failed. She did not make it any easier. In his heart and mind, Hanasian knew what he had to do for himself, for Rin, and for the Company. 

He awoke from the uneasy sleep he had found himself in. Rin slept soundly beside him, her breathing coming in long deep breaths. Where her thoughts and dreams lay this night Hanasian had no idea, but he was relieved to see she rested. He played with the locks of her hair that had fallen across her cheek, and after winding them around his fingers for a while he set them back into place again. She was beautiful and the love of his life. If that compromised his decisions in any way, it was because he could not help it. But should that compromise cost just one life or many of his Company, he could not live with that. No, the Company needed someone who could lead without burden. Still, the Company was his, and this day dawning was the day they expected King Aragorn to arrive. 

Hanasian let Rin sleep, as he readied himself. Before going out to see to call the Company to arms, he woke Rin. 

_”Wake up my love and ready yourself. The Company is being called to arms. Parade grounds in an hour.”_ 

He gave her a kiss and left the tent. With the first of the Runners, an honorary title given to the remaining men of the messenger and scouting squad that Runner had gathered, Hanasian sent word to all the commanders in the area. It was made clear that everyone should wear their best. Within the hour, Hanasian and the Company stood ready. Rin was dressed in her battle leathers, the only uniform presentable enough left to her, at his side as Aragorn and Eomer made their final approach. It was a welcome any field Company would have been proud to give. 

With the battles in the north done, Aragorn sought to reconcile Rhun under it’s own rule. He wished to avoid the need to leave an occupying force, but the only way this could be done effectively was if all the clans come together. This appeared to have occurred rather easily, for the word of otherworlders landing on the eastern shore of the great Eastern Sea had spread and made the Easterlings tense. Only the most stubborn would not see an advantage with an alliance with Gondor. The leaders of the clans answered the call to join the Kings of Gondor and Rohan in the east, in the town of Skhar where the Black Company was positioned. They travelled the road east swiftly for the winter was nigh. Aragorn wanted to see for himself the origin of the disturbance and would not be swayed to delay the trek until spring. The weather was chill and wet, with a steady drizzle falling nearly all the way. So it was until they descended from the highlands toward the city. The skies remained was grey and threatening, but it was dry. 

The Company had prepared tents for some of the men, and space for the tents of the kings and their men were readied in the fields near the town. Aragorn approached slowly and studied the sea and its horizon. The obscuring of his vision east came to an end with the great shift of the ground. He was surprised to find things so well in order here, but he knew why that was. He had the Company to thank for that. They had handled matters as they encountered them and had even turned Khor aside. He and Eomer dismounted before Hanasian and Rin, the Company standard snapping in the breeze, black and silver against a grey sky. Both men bowed formally before Hanasian greeted them. 

_”It is good you have come m’Lords. There is much to discuss and settle, and I believe we have much to reveal to the other.”_ 

Aragorn nodded as he embraced Hanasian, said, _”Much changed since we saw each other just a few short months ago. A new threat had come unlooked for, and unseen, yet not un-felt. I will be very much interested in knowing of that, and how you dealt with it.” _

Hanasian sighed, _”I think it would be wise if you and I met privately before we all gather.” 

“There will be time. It will be at least two days before the clan chiefs I have summonsed arrive,”_ Aragorn said, _”I will need to talk with your man Khule, and also Khor, for I understand he is here?” 

“He is.”_ Hanasian replied as he scratched his cheek, _”I have found him quite amicable and have given him some autonomy in administering his territory here.” _

Aragorn frowned in thought, then asked, _”Do you think that was wise? He was likely active in planning rebellion.” 

“There is more to it than that…”_ Hanasian answered, _“There is much to discuss, and now is as good a time as any, for it will be some time before your tent is raised. Come, let us walk.” _

The two walked slowly about, with the King’s Guardsmen not far behind, and was Rin left to deal with the king of Rohan and no immediate option of escape. Hanasian explained that Khor had quite a number of men under his command with able commanders. Even with the Company expanded by the Gondor recruitment and Khule’s Easterling intake, their losses in battle had their number around one hundred. It would have been unfeasible to challenge Khor in battle without known reserves. He spoke also of the mariners from across the sea who had taken over this city due to its usable port, and though Khor accepted them at first, he did not like their demeanor. It was apparent now that they were beset with their own political differences. While Dhak wished to pursue an alliance, others appeared to want subjugation. Talk about Dhak and the mariners led Hanasian to explain the events as he knew them, and that Loch and Runner remain missing after the collapse of the palace. Aragorn was sure there was no direct intervention by the Valar, but it seemed the events progressed faster and in a way that none had anticipated. Hanasian took Aragorn to meet with Dhak, and to see the girl they had saved from the palace ruin. Afterward, they both walked to the ruins of where the Order had died, and then to the quay to see the two ships. 

Aragorn stared long at the ship, _”The art of Numenor is in those timbers yet they are foreign. It will be well to know from where they came, but it is well beyond my reach to go there. Would it be within the Company’s grasp to find out?”_ 

Hanasian answered solemnly, _”It may well be in the Company’s grasp, but it is not in mine. To ask us to leave these lands may be a tall order for many. Yet there may be some who would answer such a call. I know Loch, our lost apprentice standardbearer would sign on if he were here. He was in a natural element when he was aboard ship sailing south. I think a hardy crew of seafarers will be required to man these ships and we have few such amongst us.”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2012)

He paused and looked about and they started to walk back before he continued, _”I intend to resign my commission in the Company.”_ 

Aragorn didn’t seem surprised by Hanasian’s statement, _”It’s a hard thing to do, to have your wife with you in harm’s way. In truth I expected this day to come when you returned from Ithilien last.”_ 

Hanasian said, _”Well, it isn’t just that, though that has dominated my thoughts. There are still desperate people who wish to kill Rin, and there are severe dangers in being a healer on the front lines. Sometimes in her independent thought, she is reckless. I find myself second-guessing decisions I know to be right, for the fear of harm that might come to her. But it is not only that. The veterans amongst us are aged, and even I feel the years. The younger recruits have a fire and a will of adventure, but they lack the battle experience. Those who survive their first and second battles usually will do well enough, but I don’t feel I could lead them.”_ 

Aragorn nodded as they walked, aware of what Hanasian wasn’t saying. He could not watch the next generation die around him in this Company. The king’s thoughts ran deep for a while before he spoke again.

_”What is the state of your Company? Who would you have succeed you as Captain?”_

Hanasian was silent for a few steps as he formed his response, _”Well, Videgavia would do it and do well, but he is not much younger than the veterans. The twins from Rohan, Wulgof, Mulgov, all are aged and some would not do well with leadership. Khule could do it, as could Mecarnil, but he will resign to stay close to Rin, as will Farbarad. I think the best and steadiest of the younger men would be Berlas. Give Vid the captaincy and make Berlas his second. That would be my choice.”_

Aragorn agreed, _”I could see that. But I will have to ponder the future with all that I have heard here. I see my tent is set. I think I will retire for a few hours and rest and think.” 

“As will I.”_ Hanasian said and they clasped hands as they had of old, allies, friends, men of the North.

Aragorn said in parting, _”These are interesting times, for the last of the old warlords have gone and peace may be at hand. Much will change before this week is passed.”_ 

Hanasian nodded, _”We will speak further this evening over dinner. The Company will gather, as will the Easterling commanders. There is much to be done.” _

With that they parted. Hanasian walked back to his tent and found Rin sheltering inside. He silently took her into his arms and kissed her.


The day had been an eventful one. She had known that Hanasian would resign but she had not expected it to be now. Though it made sense, it still caught her by surprise. So too had the fact that she had been left to entertain the King of Rohan. Eomer made her distinctly uncomfortable and the reason for that reminded her painfully of Loch. Now evening approached and there was to be a dinner. It was some kind of formal event, with nobles and officers and the sort. Really, she would rather just remain in the tent, where Hanasian had found her hiding from Eomer upon his return from his meeting with Aragorn. 

_”Is Aragorn upset?”_ she asked warily as Hanasian moved about the tent in preparations. 

He shook his head, picked up one of his boots and began polishing it. 

_”No. Why would you think that?” 

“Well…isn’t it my fault?” _

Hanasian head lifted and he considered her where she sat, cross legged on their camp bed. A number of possible responses ran through his head. 

_”Captains do not remain Captains their whole lives, if they are fortunate enough to live them out. There is no one to blame. Change in command is inevitable, indeed a healthy thing.” _

Rin nodded but appeared unconvinced all the same. She dropped her eyes away and considered the dagger hilt beside her. She spun Loch’s hilt less and less with each passing day, he had noted. Rin was fighting against grief and despair and was slowly winning ground, but she was still not wholly herself. 

_”Out with it,”_ Hanasian prompted and her eyes lifted to his, mouth already open to protest her innocence. 

She reconsidered when he cocked a brow at her and sighed, _”None of this would be happening if I hadn’t signed on…if our paths hadn’t crossed. You wouldn’t have these concerns to worry about. You’d still be Captain…and now Aragorn has lost one of his most experienced commanders in the field.” _

Hanasian was still a moment and then, with deliberate care, set down boot and the rag he was using to polish it with. 

_”Did you just ask me if I wished we had never met?”_ he inquired, voice deceptively mild.


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2012)

Rin flushed under his scrutiny but her resolve firmed and she challenged back, _”You’re being evasive and that means you know I am right. I’m onto something!” 

“A fast horse to madness, woman, and that is no mistake. I thought we agreed on this. Do you expect me to believe that this,” _his hand swept the interior of the tent, _”Is what you want for the rest of your days? If so, you certainly have an odd way of telling a man. Most career soldiers base their accomplishments on following orders.” 

“I do follow them, mostly, and you want people to think for themselves! And I am most certainly NOT a soldier!” 

“Mostly,”_ Hanasian teased and he saw the foundations of a genuine smile there in her face for the moment. 

He picked up his boot and rag and resumed polishing, _”I know what you’re up to in any case and the answer is no.” 

“No to what, precisely?” 

“No, you cannot hide the night away in this tent.” 

“I’ll find another tent.” 

“I’ll pull them all down. You’re going. That is an end to it.” 

“I have work to do,”_ Rin grumbled and pushed out of the tent. 

Hanasian shook his head. He distinctly remembered standing her down from her duties. So much for mostly following orders. Or was this her version of thinking for herself? 

_”And I have nothing to wear,” _she called from outside and that, he realised, was true. 

Hanasian was nothing if not a resourceful man and Rin was prepared to admit that she liked what he had sourced through Donius, only not outwardly because she was still nonplussed about the dinner. Hanasian could tell, however, from the way she studied the clothing she wore. She played with the tunic that skimmed narrowly down to mid calf. It was local garb and so was slit to her hips in the manner of women’s clothing here. The hues were that of the coast, muted blues and greys that suited her fair colouring well. 

Muted grey pants were so full underneath as to appear as a skirt. A creamy long sleeved shirt under the tunic. The fabric was warm, soft finely milled wool and heavy cotton that had a faint sheen to it. There were no draped, billowing sleeves or skirts, velvets or silks. There was no stitching or stones. As much as he enjoyed her in such things, this had an exotic and unmistakeably feminine appeal that he also enjoyed. While Hanasian’s thoughts wandered down enticing paths, Rin bent and reached for her sword belt and Hanasian shook himself back to their tent. 

_”Put that down.” 

“But-“ 

“I mean it. Donius has gone to considerable effort.” 

“But isn’t-“ 

“This is more than simply finding you something presentable aware, a common enough occurrence for I have never met a woman as hard on her clothing as you. This is about the local commanders meeting with Aragorn and Eomer.” 

“Really?” _she retorted sceptically and shook the sword belt she had yet to release in his general direction, buckles jingling, _”Because this does not look like a meeting or an Easterling. And, by the by, I was not in the least responsible for what became of my last tunic, if you care to remember.”_ 

Hanasian remembered well indeed, had been remembering all afternoon as he had polished his boots with rags made from its remnants. But, her ploy to distract him, while artful was not going to work. Vixen. 

_“How many local women have you seen sporting weapons, even simple belt knives here? Not only that, what have you to defend yourself from? Or is that those also attending cannot be trusted to protect you? That is how such things are viewed here, my love.” 
_
Rin sighed in defeat and dropped the belt onto their bed, _”Fine…Anyway it would look odd with these impractical slippers. I can’t even run in them for fear they will come right off.” 

“That,"_ Hanasian murmured as he straightened his formal uniform, _"Is general idea.” _


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2012)

Despite Hanasian’s assurances and the fact that he cut a truly delightful figure in his uniform, Rin was not convinced that the evening would go well. Aragorn’s warm greeting only served to deepen her unease. Eomer was there again, and just as determined to strike up some sort of cordial rapport as he had been the other two times their paths had crossed. They took their seats at the table reserved for nobles and officers and the conversation was polite around her. 

_”Hanasian reports that your men have acquitted themselves well, Commander Khor. Indeed, he credits the general state here in no small part to you,”_ Aragorn said as he smoothly plied the currents that ran under the surface. 

Khor glanced with some surprise at Hanasian and then his sardonic smile emerged, _”Only fitting, really, that we assist to remedy the mess made here.” 

“Do any of this Order remain still at large?”_ Eomer asked. 

_”No. Only two survived the initial earthquake and our subsequent engagements. One appears to be an officer. Both are under guard.” 

“Neither will capitulate,”_ Dhak added to Khor’s account. 

_”And yet you did,” _Aragorn pressed and Rin shifted uncomfortably in her seat. 

She stared at the food before her. Loch would be scandalised by her lack of appetite. ‘Insects, Rin. We’ve been so hungry we ate insects once and that, right there, is lamb…or least, I think it is.’ She prodded at it with her fork but couldn’t muster herself to eat it. She knew that it had been a mistake to take that oath from Dhak. She’d not only made a mess of things for Hanasian, she had started on Aragorn’s court. Rin sighed, because this was entirely the point she had made to Mecarnil at the outset. She was not qualified for this sort of thing. She knew not a thing about it. She was a damn good thief, an even better healer. Give her a terrible disease, a broken body to mend, or somewhere to get in or out of that she wasn’t supposed to. The rest belonged with others who knew their business. 

Dhak meanwhile smiled gallantly at the only woman at the table, _”Surely it is no surprise.” _

Aragorn inclined his head and Hanasian squeezed Rin’s hand under the table. 

_”Indeed not. In this it was fortuitous that someone of sufficient rank, and charm, was present with the Black,” _Aragorn stated and glanced at his cousin. _”It was astutely done. The oath will be honoured.” 

”Is it common practice now for the West to embed highly ranked nobles in such Companies?”_ Khor inquired. 

_”Absolutely not,” _Aragorn said and Eomer agreed. 

_”I understand there has been some debate over it in Minas Tirith,” _Eomer continued. 

_“It’s none of their business! What I do, where I go, how I occupy my time is solely my concern!” _Rin stated and Aragorn held up a hand to placate her. 

_”M’lady,” _he began and she expelled a sharp gust of distaste that made Khor’s, Dhak’s and Eomer’s mouths twitch with amusement, _”They are naturally concerned for the safety of any heir, no matter how distant, to the high throne. Especially one that has been missing for so very long and discovered in such spectacular circumstances. There is nothing for you to be concerned with. The matter is well and truly in hand.” 

“Oh…come now Aragorn. You cannot suggest that your court does not want her precisely where they can keep an watchful eye on her?”_ Eomer added mischievously. 

_”I think, in this instance, I will be generous and permit the Lady Rosmarin to first grace your court, Eomer,”_ Aragorn said dryly and Eomer’s laughter boomed out through the gathered men and women. 

_”Done! Now you shall have to come visit, by merit of Royal Decree,”_ Eomer said victoriously and twisted to where Gram stood quietly listening, _”And we shall truly see if this maid with hair as gold as Meduseld’s eaves cannot manage our rowdy marshals.” 

“When next I seek my sister, we shall be sure to take up your invitation, m’lord,”_ Hanasian said firmly before Rin could dig herself any deeper. 

_“How wonderful,”_ Rin muttered, stabbed at the lamb on her plate and felt a pang at how much she missed the grin that Loch would have plastered all over his face right now. 

Once the evening meal was done, Aragorn moved to discuss more broadly the many matters that had drawn him here. He spoke of the need for Rhun to know peace and stability and his hopes that it could be delivered by a hand other than his own and without a sword. He praised the bravery, skill and accomplishments of the Black Company and Khor’s men in resecuring this port. He welcomed Dhak and his adherents and spoke of his hopes for renewing the bond between peoples long sundered. He spoke of the danger posed by the Order to the freedom of all. Hanasian knew the king was sowing seeds.


----------



## Elora (Aug 26, 2012)

_”How would you deal with those who seek to throw us under their yoke?” _asked a voice from the crowd, and Hanasian thought he recognised Wulgof’s voice.

_”Deny them…but I would not sit here and merely wait. If they can come to land here, then it is not beyond them to put a hostile naval fleet off the coast of Gondor itself. They have proven able to defeat even the palantir.” _

There was murmuring amongst those listening until a voice spoke out, _”It’s obvious what we have to do.” 

”The Company has reached a fork in its road and the paths it might follow are many. They cannot be decided now. Before you can do that, you must know who would lead you.” 

“That we already know, Sire, and a fine job he has been doing of it too! Hanasian will lead us,”_ called out a voice towards the back but the more experienced men were not in the least certain. 

It was an open secret amongst the inner core of the Company that Hanasian had other concerns that would surely take precedence over the Black. In any case, he had a life to shape with his wife and one that he surely deserved begin before the years slipped further away from him. They were aware of just how much their Captain had given of himself, first in the war as a younger Ranger and thereafter in the formation and leadership of the Black. The older hands, those who knew this and who just how dearly he loved his wife, were not in the least surprised at what followed. 

_”Brothers and sisters of the Black, and those who have fought by our sides, the time has come for me to step aside and to let this Company continue to flourish beyond my limitations.” _

Molguv and Bear called for quiet amongst the more recent recruits and Foldine asked the necessary to reach what appeared to him to be a mostly forgone conclusion. 

_”Who will lead us?” 

“Hanasian has endorsed and I have approved Videgavia for the captaincy,”_ Aragorn replied and Videgavia nodded at the reaction because that surprised not even the newcomers. 

_”And, to assure the secession of strong leadership within a Company that is essential to the stability and interests of the Reunited Realms, Berlas of Ithilien has been promoted to second in command.” 
_
Not everyone was surprised, but Berlas certainly was. Videgavia found it hard not to laugh outright at the expression on the other man’s face. 

_”Let us all pause, and consider all that Captain Hanasian has achieved for the Black, for the realm, for each of us here. It is for good reason his name stands large amongst the many worthy men who have served us.”_ 

There was silence, and then a rousing cheer of approval and gratitude as a toast was made. Another followed it for Videgavia, and then for a bewildered Berlas and then for Khor’s men and then for Dhak’s men and, last of all, for all those that had fallen along the way. 

When the tankards were lowered, Aragorn turned to where Rin quietly sat by Hanasian’s side. Her hands were wrapped around her tankard and her expression was sorrowful no matter how she attempted to hide it. Aragorn knew that that fires most siblings never faced had forged the bond between Rin and Loch. Hanasian himself reported that she had witnessed his violent, untimely death. It was not the first time she had been confronted with such catastrophes and she endured with the steely determination that must surely be thickly woven through the cloth of her spirit. 

_”I was grieved to learn of Lochared’s untimely death. From all reports, he served with unstinting loyalty and valour the Black, Cardolan and the Reunited Realm. I am sorry I did not know more of him.” _

All Rin could manage to do was nod and Aragorn pressed on, _”One of the many customs our respective peoples shared was the recognition of those who served with particular distinction.” 

“The Companion of the Rose,”_ Rin said quietly, glancing up and surprised Aragorn. 

_”Yes, as it was in Cardolan. In Arnor it was Companion of the Seven Stars. It seems to me that your brother surely merits such recognition.” 

“Indeed,” _Hanasian replied and watched Mecarnil and Farbarad nod emphatically. 

_”With your consent, I would confer both titles upon Lochared. While it cannot restore him to you, it would ensure his contributions are duly recognised,”_ Aragorn said. 

Hanasian squeezed the hand he still held and Rin was unable to speak. Her eyes were bright with bittersweet gratitude that was palpable to those who watched. The night passed swiftly as did the day that followed. One by one, clan chiefs arrived until all had gathered. In that time, Aragorn met individually with Hanasian and the others. By the time he had spoken with the Company’s outgoing and incoming captains, Khor, Dhak and Khule, his idea was formed. 

The next day he and Eomer would meet with the clan chiefs. That night, they sat in his tent and shared a far simpler and quieter meal. He had pulled in Videgavia, Hanasian, Mecarnil, Farbarad and his cousin to join him. The meal passed simply and Aragorn had watched how Rin picked at her food. It seemed odd to him that a woman who ate so little did not look gaunt. She was back in her leathers and keeping her own counsel. At a guess, and he knew healers well enough, she was preoccupied with her work. The others had tamped their pipes and were enjoying them. 

_”Are you not hungry?”_ Aragorn pressed her, leaning forward and she shrugged one shoulder. 

_”She should be. She’s barely kept anything down all day,” _Farbarad said from around his pipe and she sent him a scowl because he was supposed to simply do his job and not spy on her. 

_”I’m not hungry. Clap me in irons and toss me in jail!” _she muttered caustically. 

_”Very tempting, is it not Hanasian?” _Videgavia said mildly and Rin sighed at the unjustice of it all. Men always stuck together. 

Aragorn leaned back in his chair and diverted matters away from Rin before she did something reckless, as Hanasian might put it. She shot him a relieved glance when next he spoke 

_”Hanasian, Videgavia…I desire your opinion on something, your free opinion,” _Aragorn said. 

_”Of course,” _Hanasian answered. 

_”I have spoken to Khor and his brother. The clan chiefs that assemble tomorrow expect me to announce an occupying force will remain to assure Rhun’s stability. I would rather the formation of Rhun’s first Free Company, comprised primarily of Easterlings.” 

“And Khor to lead it?_” Hanasian swiftly guessed and Aragorn inclined his head. 

_“A Free Company is risky…it could be suborned, won over by partisan interests,” _Videgavia answered. 

_”I would require an oath that it never take up arms or rebellion against the Reunited Realm.” 

“Then are they a Free Company at all?”_ Hanasian asked. 

_”They are free to act as they see best, provided they comply with the laws of the land and do not engage in rebellion. I know it is dangerous, and that is why I hope to second Khule across to assure its…neutrality towards the West.” 

“How did Khor put it last night…Rhun cleaning up its own mess? It is a gamble but it could work,”_ Hanasian said and Videgavia nodded reluctantly. 

_”It would give those who do not want to take ship somewhere to go…no dissolute warriors wandering about with nothing better to do,”_ Videgavia said. 

And so the matter was set. All that remained now was to have the clan chiefs agree to it, and after that split the Black Company and then this matter of the conspiracy in Esgaroth. Aragorn wanted to question the agent himself because it was a perilous venture that his cousin proposed. Perilous and possibly reckless. She was not nearly as careful with herself that anyone would like and of course, the same could be said of him, Aragorn mused. But that, naturally, was entirely different.


----------



## Elora (Sep 2, 2012)

The incessant rain did nothing to dampen the talks amongst the clan leaders of Rhun and the High Kings of the West. The days stretched into weeks and the chill kept the fires burning throughout the camp. Yhe political aspects for the most part left Hanasian to his own devices for Rosmarin would at times choose to go and sit with Kings Aragorn and Eomer during the talks. Hanasian had other concerns. Splitting the Vompany was proving a bit harder to manage than first thought. As a whole, it was full of factions based on origin and when they were recruited. The old crew was just that, old, and Hanasian’s announcement that he was retiring set many things in motion. 

Wulgof who found kegs of black local ale in a cellar of a building reduced to rubble by an aftershock. Mulgov, Donius and Daius, Morcal, Videgavia, Belegost, Folca and Frea, Bear, Foldine, and Berlas all set up their bivouac there. Sometimes Khule, Mecarnil, and Farbarad joined them. Each night they gathered and drank some of the ale in any sort of utensil that would work as a makeshift cup. Th discussion always turned to their collective futures. 

The night was particularly cold. Rain that was really drops of melting snow felt like small knives when they hit exposed skin. The makeshift shelter the old crew had built over the cellar was particularly crowded. Everyone was there except for Hanasian and Rosmarin. Dhorgat had been accepted and was the “Kid” now, after Loch, in Wulgof and Mulgov’s eyes. Like the before, the talk moved to what they were thinking of doing in light of the Captain’s retirement and the future new Company. 

Wulgof stated in a fairly loud voice, _”Well, it is good the Cap can quit and go off and make a home with Rin. He has that option. Me? I have nothing back in Dunland, so I will be staying with the Company, whatever that means.” 

“Me too,”_ agreed Mulgov and a tin cup clashed with a flat pan, splashing ale around and they downed their ale. 

Folca said, _”Well, I’m getting too old for this soldiering. As much as I hate the smell of horse dung, I’m thinking Westfold would be good to see again.”_

His brother Frea didn’t say anything but nodded in agreement as he rubbed his shoulder and moved it around to work out the stiffness the damp cold had caused. 

Videgavia then said, _”Well, I’m committed to the Company no matter. And if a blade or arrow or a bolt of lightning doesn’t take me down, I’ll be here. From what I hear, things are going to change quite a bit. But that is only rumor.” 

“And I will be a part of it as well,”_ Berlas said, stood and lifted his clay pot of ale. 

Belegost agreed with a hearty assent and lifted his proper mug. It looked quite out of sorts. The brothers Donius and Daius also concurred.

Bear shook his head and said, _”I haven’t been right since Tharbad. As much as I love this, I don’t have the fire, or even the strength to push onward unless the captain asked me to. I think I will take the option to go home if it is offered.”_

Mecarnil said, _”I will go with Rosmarin.”_

Farbarad stood and said, _”As will I!”_

There was silence after everyone took a drink and all eyes turned to Khule. The man had been very quiet. He looked up and realized they all were waiting for him. He just shrugged and went back to looking at the floor. 

Dhorgat saw the opportunity and said, _”I will go with Company, I Company man! And the Runners will all go too.”_

He too looked at Khule and finally the man stood and spoke, unable to ignore his painfully young eyes.

_”You all don’t get it do you’? This is it. Here in Rhun, the Company ends. The man who started it is giving it up. And the rest of us are going this way or that way. But there is more to it. We have here two fair armies of Easterlings, one of which is Company and seems to grow with new recruits from the rebellion campaign each day, a fair if small company of Gondorian recruits we picked up before heading here, and us old crew. Now I’m Company all the way, but I am being asked to make other considerations.”_

A voice in the dark said, _”And it will be good to know what it is you all are considering.”_

Heads turned to the opening that was covered by canvass to help keep the heat of the fire in and the cold wind and freezing rain out. Hanasian pushed it aside and stepped in. 

Vid jumped up and asked, _”How long have you been out there?” 

”Long enough to know what most of you are thinking about doing. If you drunks would have thought of posting a guard, I wouldn’t have been able to gather such information from your banter.”_

They all looked at each other and eventually their eyes swung to Morcal. He had stepped in to warm himself by the fire for a few minutes when the discussion and drinks had started. He had been pondering his future when Hanasian first spoke. 

_”Sorry sir, I had been out there for some time, and needed to warm up.” _

Hanasian nodded and said, _“I see that, being you’re the only one wet from the rain in here. Dhorgat, you relieve him. Give us warning if anyone approaches.”_

Dhorgat’s chest puffed with pride and he smiled. He wasted no time grabbing his cloak and sword, demonstrating the same tolerance for unpleasant duties most avoided where possible that his namesake, the original “Kid” had. It was a good choice for now Hanasian had all of the old crew there. It was time to tell them about the future of their Company. 

He said, _”You might want to give me some of that ale.”_

A wooden bowl was found and some ale was poured and passed to Hanasian. He took a good drink and then set it down as he started to speak. 

_”After much talk, several things had been agreed upon tonight. Mainly, the future of Rhun and the future of the Black Company. First, Rhun will be a free state with an alliance with Gondor. 

“The chiefs are weary of war and fighting, and too many sons have been lost. They hope peace will prevail, but will have an army on call if Gondor calls for aid. Likewise, Gondor will come to the aid if Rhun should outside influences or outright invasion should come from over the sea. 

“In this Rohan abstained, but agreed to support Gondor in the east should the need be required. This army will be Khor’s army, but Khor will not command it. His second, Khirue will command. Khor has chosen to take a core of his men and will be readying for a voyage. 

“Now, about the Company. By order of King Aragorn, the charter has been withdrawn and the Company is disbanded.” _

A commotion of murmurs and rumblings and gasps was be heard, but Hanasian quietened them again.


----------



## Elora (Sep 2, 2012)

Hanasian went on, _”Now… listen up … all this means is we are no longer bound by the restrictions placed on us by it. Since change was coming to it anyway, it was best to make other changes now as well. 

“Anyone who wishes to go back to whatever lives you may have had or want to make will be paid out. You’ll return west with Rin, myself and the Kings.

“For those of you who remain, you will be paid to conduct a mission on behalf of the King of Gondor and the new Legate of Rhun. You will be a Free Company that will abide by the traditions and rules made by the Black Company and, in effect, an extension of the Black. But you will be a Free Company. With the task that is set before you, this is a good thing.”_

Hanasian drained the ale he had, and went on, _”Those of you who wish to go west will put yourself forward tomorrow. Those of you who wish to remain here will venture forth as the Free Company of the West, for where you are going, it will be well east of here.”_

Hanasian spoke impassively. He was both reluctant to miss the adventure they would encounter, yet relieved he would not be a part of it. The men grumbled and whispered to each other as to what this all meant. Hanasian spoke again when their questions seemed to be forthcoming. 

_”And it gets better. Dhak and his remaining few will also join, as will Anvikela, the girl pulled from the ruins and healed by Rin. All I can say about your next mission is you will be seeking her homeland. 

“What that entails is a mystery to me and everyone else. Yet you know what we have encountered here. All I can say is that it is best to be on the utmost alert, for the unknown will be daunting and from what we know, full of peril.” _

The men were subdued. With the rest of the night and the keg of ale, each would make their final decision. 

Up in the hills above the town, the Gondorian component of the Company was set on watch for the night. There, the rain was a bit more frozen but it wasn’t quite snowing. It did manage to soak everything within its icy grip. Huddled around a struggling fire stood Flint, Two Bells, Things, and Sticks. Flint was a master with fire,and did all he could to keep this small one burning. The hissing of the wet wood and falling slush seemed to make as much steam and smoke as it did heat, and they huddled around to discuss matters. 

_”I knew it would not be just adventure and sightseeing,” _ Flint said as he piled some branches atop the burning embers. 

Two Bells, nodded and said, _”I have to say I learned quite a bit from Rin. All I did to get noticed is to care enough to help fix a man hurt on training. Now, I think I have found a good calling.”_

They all managed to stay as warm and dry as they could, aware in their minds that they would be left with a big decision to make come morning.

Morning arrived and the weather remained unchanged from the day before. The only good thing was it warmed somewhat and this made the rain less icy. The Kings and those whose path took them west gathered. And those whose path held them there also gathered. The formal decommissioning of the Black Company took place with little fanfare and Hanasian handed over to King Aragorn the annals of their years. They would be homed in the royal library of Minas Tirith. Once this was done, a new commission for the Free Company was provided. 

Those who remained were sworn in and their orders were handed to both Videgavia and Khor. They were to make ready to take ship east to find the lands from where Dhak, Anvikela, and the Order had come. It would prove to be difficult since the way between lands had been severed with the death of the witch and the wizard of old. However, Aragorn remained optimistic that it would be possible after he met with Anvikela. It would take them some months to ready. It was never wise to set sail on the open sea as a northern winter settled over them. Anyone with seafaring or even river boating experience was called to the port. 

The Free Company as well as the Gondorian, Rohirrim, and Easterling armies were culled for volunteers. No fewer than a hundred stood waiting when Aragorn’s host set out west. This new Free Company would have many new faces, and the half dozen old faces would have to do their best to carry forth the traditions. With the Easterling followers who joined, it would not be too hard, for they knew and even worshipped the Company and their ways. At last the time arrived to set out west and they did so under the cover of winter rain, for it fell on that day as it had most other days. It would be a long journey in the short gray days, and it would be sometime past midwinter when they would arrive in Esgoroth.


----------



## Elora (Sep 2, 2012)

The host that travelled west was sizeable, far greater than Rin had anticipated. The days grew colder and shorter and the distance they could cover shrank as a result. Yet they attained the eastern reaches of the Iron Hills before mid-winter all the same. Here they would split. Most would press south, for Rohan and Gondor. It was snowing that day and the wind whipped it about them. It was a fraught day. It was the day men bid their captain farewell and returned to lives they barely knew. It was the day that they left their brothers, and one sister, to face uncertain tides in Lake-Town. It was also the day that Rin’s secret was discovered. 

It had not been easy to conceal it. So many men, kings in their midst, meant the host travelled warily and eyes were watchful. It had taken all of her abilities to come and go as needed after meals. The nights were by far the worst. The watch set was vigilant and the smell of food cooking had driven her to find some way through them. She had lost count of the number of times that she had nearly lost her dignity and her privacy as well as her stomach. Rowdy was the worst of them. He had an unearthly ability to sneak up on people and a knack for arriving at precisely the wrong time. Rin suspected the man knew. She could only suppose his silence was habitual rather than any sympathy for her wishes. 

If this was not enough, Aragorn made the most of his time with his cousin. She found herself spending large tracts of the day in his company as he did what he could to fill in all of the education she had missed on courtly matters. Rin was prepared to admit to herself that it was actually interesting. However, it was difficult to concentrate. She was frequently light headed and distracted, and not only because she found it impossible to keep food down. Her mind drifted between what lay ahead at Lake-Town and beyond, how she might control her stomach and what she would do once she got her hands on the benighted fool who had called this morning sickness. Morning! Probably a man, she concluded. Over all of that, however, her mind dwelled on her husband. 

She knew he faced a difficult transition and she felt a profound sense of guilt that he did because of her. It’s what all the Old Company men had said before they had left. She didn’t doubt them. Would he be happy, content, to stay at home? This was a man who had wandered the wide world for longer than she had been alive. Now he faced a very narrow set of horizons, or so she thought, and now this…the timing was singularly appalling. She wrestled with this and, until she found an answer to her satisfaction, she resolved to say nothing. 

Aragorn was a perceptive man. He knew Rin to be an intensely private soul and she kept her own counsel with such success that it drove those closest to her to distraction. He was pleased to note she slowly thawed towards him. She was, after all, kin. He saw glimpses, only flashes, of what lay behind her walls. He had known from the outset that she was of dangerous intellect. Distracted though she clearly was, she proved able to absorb the information he conveyed to her. As the days passed, she smiled a little more often. There was one occasion where she laughed outright. The loss of her brother had struck her to her core, but he was confident she would emerge stronger than ever in time and he said as much to her husband on the day their party divided. 

_”Time, Hanasian, and patience. You have an abundance of both, and she will not give up on you. The woman you know will return to you. This will not overwhelm her.”_ 

Hanasian nodded, relieved, and the two men squinted through the snow at where the subject of their discussion was sorting things out to her satisfaction. 

_”No, no, no, Bear! It is not nearly too heavy or large for you to take with you. Mark my words; by the time you make Rohan, you’ll be glad of it. Now pack it, unless you want me riffling through your possessions!” _

Bear was easily two times her mass and stood a head higher. Despite his age, he was the very image of a formidable veteran warrior. He stood in the snow by his horse as Rin bustled around him, exasperated and amused. Then, he lifted his shoulders in a resigned shrug. Rin, by that time, had opened one of his panniers and was boldly pawing through it, making room. He very gently, but firmly, picked her up and set her to one side. What he said to her could not be heard, but she smiled at him brightly, he melted somewhat and then ruffled the top of her head. She swatted at his hand and he chortled at whatever she shot back at him before she moved onto the next Company man preparing to depart south. 

_”This matter at Lake-Town…I need not tell you great care will be needed. I have prepared letters to request aid is made available to you. I have spoken to Eomer and he has readily agreed to make men available to ensure those you capture make it to Minas Tirith for trial,”_ Aragorn continued. 

_”Thank you, sire. We’ll make for the Gilded Lantern and proceed from there.” 

“These men will recognise Farbarad and Mecarnil, and likely you. It is well you take Frea and Folca with you. Will anyone else come?” 

“They all would, given the chance. Rin insists this is not a Company matter. Suffice it to say they do not agree. That said, Rowdy has volunteered to take Berlas’ place and, truthfully, he is most welcome along with others that had decided to volunteer irrespective of what Rin thinks. A larger force will attract too much attention and scatter the men we seek to apprehend.” 

“You mean to draw them out, bait them?” 

“Aye,”_ Hanasian replied grimly, clearly uncomfortable, _”That has been her plan from the outset. I hope to track them down before it comes to that. We have enough men to lay a good net in Esgaroth, and we know covert work well.” _

Hanasian’s attention drifted to his wife. She was moving from horse to horse and, in the snow, she appeared at that moment to be winter incarnate. It hung in her pale hair like a jewelled crown, it brought a fetching flush to her cheeks and it made her eyes sparkle in a way he had little seen since Loch had perished. 

_”I’ve questioned Rocks on several occasions. I believe the man has told us all that he knows, and he believes it to be the truth. That said, we cannot verify the intent of this conspiracy,” Aragorn said, ”I have given the matter no small amount of thought. These are rapacious men, and the only conclusion I arrive at is truly evil.”_ 

Hanasian’s gaze returned to Aragorn and found he was unusually troubled. 

_”What is it?”_ he asked quietly, his stomach twisting. 

_”There can be only one reason they desire her alive and healthy. Royal heirs have two purposes. The first, to rule, is one she has set aside in a public manner. The second remains; and that is to produce a successor as soon as possible.”_ 

The enormity of what Aragorn suggested left Hanasian aghast. His face paled and Aragorn watched his old friend grapple with horror and anger. 

_”But…why? Even were they to succeed, what difference would it make?”_ 

Aragorn sighed, for it was a dark matter he spoke of, _”If they declare her of unsound mind, they invalidate her decree to dissolve Cardolan’s throne. Clearly, they know she will never accede to take it up herself. They would take the child they force from her, mould him to take the throne. As you said, these are desperate men.”_ 

Aragorn set a steadying hand on Hanasian’s shoulder. What Aragorn spoke of staggered anyone of good heart. Abduction, imprisonment, rape, child stealing, treason, and likely murder because she would only become a liability once they had the child. 

_”Does she know?” _he whispered and Aragorn shrugged. 

_”I have not spoken of it to her, but I would not be surprised if she has deduced it for herself. Hanasian, I tell you this not to change your course. I tell you this so that you might determine ways in which to locate these men before the necessity of baiting them arrives. To achieve these ends, they will need a secure location to hold her for some time. Arrangements must be in place, people…supplies…it is a staggeringly complex scheme…and you know the flaw with such things.” 

“The easier it is to unravel,_” Hanasian said and Aragorn nodded. 

_”I wish I left you in brighter circumstances, my friend. I will watch for tidings. I hope that when summer and the need to seek Fornost comes, I will look in on you as I pass and discover you both happy and well.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 2, 2012)

The leave-taking began with that, and it took most of the day. Words, bittersweet smiles, embraces, jests all passed and at the very last, Bear swept Rin into a tight embrace. He frowned and lifted her up a second time that day. 

_”Hmmm,”_ he commented loudly, mischievous grin flickering over his face as he set her down and held her out at arm’s length, _”You’ve been living on a sparrow’s diet, and yet despite that, you’re almost getting fat, woman!”_ 

Rin flushed with bright embarrassment and pulled her cloak tightly about her. Men chortled but Hanasian noticed the furtive alarm that crossed her expression before it vanished behind her scowl. His mind ticked that over, on top of everything else, and all of sudden it all lined up. The distracted mood, the inability to keep anything down, the grumbling over how tight her leather breeches were getting and the way that her hair and skin glowed with vitality. It happened, he had heard, for some women. His head spun for a second time that day and he glanced at Mecarnil and Farbarad. The two Rangers had known her mother. Mecarnil squinted at Rin and Farbarad’s jaw dropped open for a moment. He began to chuckle, turned and clapped a congratulatory hand over Hanasian’s shoulder. 

_”Mind your manners, Bear, or that sister of yours will be getting a letter from me,” _Rin growled and scooted out of his reach. 

Hanasian looked utterly dumbfounded and she knew it was all spiralling out of control. By late afternoon the snow had thickened, the shadows had deepened and those headed south had departed. Rin was a bundle of nervous energy. She threw herself into re-organising her packs. Frea ambled over to her and grinned at his brother. 

_”Letting yourself go already,”_ he rumbled provocatively and she answered by way of a rude gesture. 

_”I am not getting fat. I was just weighted with things I had yet to stow after the supplies were divided.” 

“Is that what you’re packing now?” 

“It’s none of your business!” 

“That, if I am not mistaken, is Bear’s favourite dagger!” _

Frea dropped to a squat and pulled the pack she was organising from her. Upon inspection, he found a small number of items that were not her own. 

_”Doc! Have you no shame?” 

“I wasn’t robbing them!” 

“No? Then what’s this?”_ Frea brandished one of Foldine’s favourite pipes, _”Taken up smoking, have you?”_ 

Rin coloured again and she mumbled, _”They’re keepsakes.” 

“Souvenirs, you mean.” 

“No…memories…and…” 

“And what?” 

“And maybe they might come looking for them some time.” _

Frea dropped Foldine’s pipe back into her pack and cocked his head to one side. Her eyes were lowered and so she did not see the fond smile that slowly grew across his face. His embrace startled her. 

_”You couldn’t just ask them to visit you, could you Doc? You’re a strange one, alright,”_ he said as he patted her back with awkward affection, like he might a favoured pet, or horse. 

When he pulled back, he frowned at her, _”Although I still think Bear was right.”_ 

Hanasian’s hand descended on her shoulder and drew her to her feet. 

_”Yes, he was,”_ Hanasian said solemnly as he studied Rin’s face. 

Her expression tensed and her eyes dropped from his, uncertain and troubled. 

_”I think we should speak, you and I,” _he said and drew her away from the others. 

Her heart thudded in her throat and she knew he had figured it out. Was he angry? Was he upset? Was he pleased? She found herself utterly unable to read him. When Hanasian turned to her again, he placed two fingers under her chin and lifted her face. The only way she could avoid his eyes was to close her own. She was so nervous she thought she’d be sick. It would not help matters and she clenched her jaw against it. 

_”When were you going to say something, wife?”_ he asked her and his voice betrayed his emotions. 

Confused, hurt, surprised and scared. She swallowed hard. 

_”I…wasn’t sure at first…and then…there was no chance, no time…so much was happening…and-“ _

Her voice faltered and then her eyes did close. He could feel her shaking through the fingers he held under her chin. 

_”And you were not sure how I would react,”_ he answered for her and she winced before she nodded. 

_”I know we discussed this…but that was before…everything…and now…this is not the time…I didn’t do it on purpose…I…” 

“Look at me. Look, Rosmarin! Open your eyes!”_ 

When she did, he could see the dread in them. It made him want to shake sense into her and comfort her all at once. 

_”Again you underestimate me! Why? What cause have I given you to doubt me? Honestly, Rosmarin, you drive me to the edge of my wits sometimes!” 

“I am sorry,”_ she whispered forlornly, arms wrapped around herself. 

The snow was coming in flurries that sealed them off from the rest of the world like a thick, chill velvet curtain. It made the howl of the wind in the gathering evening all the sharper. 

_”For what? For concealing this from me?” 

“For everything!”_ 

Hanasian’s hand dropped from her chin and he found it difficult to speak for a moment. He pulled her to him and wrapped his arms around her. He bent his head to speak his next words into her ear. 

_”So help me, woman, if you are apologising for carrying my child…Yes, the timing leaves a lot to be desired. But I do not regret this…I will not reject this…Rosmarin…this is a remarkable gift we have…and I demand you share it with me. I’ll accept nothing less from you. I am your husband, I am this child’s father and I will always be so. Do you understand me?”_ 

He felt her shudder with relief against him and she nodded before he continued, _”Now…this makes it all the more imperative that we resolve this business in Lake-Town without placing you in harm’s way. I’ll brook no argument on this. I have already spoken with Mecarnil and Farbarad and we are all three of us agreed. You will abide willingly by this, or you will be sent to Minas Tirith.” 

“Please do not send me away!” _

She held him so tightly he found it hard to breathe, _”Very well…now, my love, let us find a fire…and I will see about making some tea.” 

“Tea?” 

“Yes…there are several that will do for this purpose. You must eat more.” _


----------



## Elora (Sep 2, 2012)

A fire had been coaxed into life in their absence and the air about it was heavy with expectation upon their return. Mecarnil and Farbarad had clearly spoken with Hanasian’s cousins. Folca smiled openly and Frea winked at Hanasian. Rowdy and Rocks both made no response at all, for different reasons. Water was soon set to the boil and Hanasian sourced what he needed from Rin’s packs. She peppered him with questions over what he was using, how much, how it worked, her curiosity clearly getting the better of her. In time a mug of steaming tea was poured out and passed to her. She wrapped her hands around it to warm them and sniffed experimentally at the brew. 

_”Come on…all of it…and if it works we can see about something more substantial.” 

“If it doesn’t?” 

“We’ll try a different one.”_ 

Rin’s face screwed up at her first mouthful, _”Gah! Are they all so bitter?” 

“No…this one is by far the worst,”_ Hanasian calmly replied and she stared at him pointedly. 

He busied himself with removing the water so that food could be warmed through and ignored her for a while. 

_”Then why start with the worst?” 

“It’s the most effective,” _he answered mildly and then added, _”And it’s the one you will remember the next time you decide to withhold something important from me. Now, drink up. All of it and another mug besides. Take your medicine, Doc.” _

Mecarnil grunted laughter he could not conceal at the expression on her face. She did as bidden, grumbling in Dunlendic all the while. It was not easy to get down, but once down it surprised her by staying there. After that…food…it had been so long since she had eaten anything of substance. That night, Rin was overruled when it came to drawing lots for the watch. She wasn’t happy about it, but she was hardly in a position to press the matter with the others. She wrapped herself carefully against the cold and Hanasian did the same. They slept under a hastily erected tent, but the ground was freezing. The hunting done along the way had not only supplemented their supplies but provided pelts and skins to act as a barrier. It certainly helped, but it could not hold the chill back entirely. 

In time, her shivering stopped and Hanasian was warm against her back. Her mind delved through the day’s events like an otter seeking dinner. Hanasian’s words circled her thoughts. He thought she underestimated him and she knew that was not the case. She hadn’t found the words to convey it to him at the time and they jostled at her now. 

_”I do not underestimate you,”_ she whispered and his response was to softly hush her, his breath warm against the back of her neck. 

Rin shifted slightly and pressed on, _”I told you this in the Chetwood. You are a marvel to me and always will be. Rather, I know myself.”_ 

One of these days, he would realise he overestimated her worth. She was convinced that would happen. Each day she would gladly take until that moment came and he walked away. It was like knowing the fire that warmed her now would consume her, wreathe her in agony, and yet she could not bring herself to step back to safety. 

Hanasian shifted the arm he had clasped over her and brought his hand from her stomach to press his fingers gently against her lips. He was too tired to argue and this was a matter words could not settle. The woman he held had been convinced over thirty long years that she was less than a speck of dirt. It would take time to undo that, and love. Not just his, but the child she carried. Patience, as Aragorn had wisely said, and love. He had both in abundance. 

Some miles away, Bear patted his torso and belt to locate his dagger. At this point, the cakes of cram rivalled rocks and only a very knife could penetrate them. No one wanted to eat a whole cake of the stuff in one sitting. After a few unsuccessful pats, Bear glanced down. He twisted about and tried to locate it and then swore. 

_"What's the problem?"_ Foldine asked, busy with something himself 

_"I've lost my bloody dagger. Now! Of all times! Had it with me from the getgo, and now it's gone!"_ 

Foldine snatched up his waxed leather pouch of tabbac, tucked it under his tabbard, and began to hunt for his pipe. 

As he did so, Bear continued, _"I suppose I've dropped it in the snow somewhere. Hell of a time to lose it, on the way back home."_ 

Farbarad grunted, more in surprise than at Bear's statement and searched again. He had located his second pipe, but the first which he ordinarily kept carefully wrapped with it, had vanished into thin air. Foldine drew out his second best pipe and his eyes narrowed as he reviewed the day. Bear loses his favourite dagger, after carrying it successfully through years of risky activities. He had lost his best pipe, on the very same day. The same day as they had parted company with Hanasian...the same day as a certain Company Healer with known sticky fingers had diligently divided up supplies as if she were the Company's storemaster, logistics expert... 

Foldine sighed and then flipped Bear one of his daggers. It landed in the snow near the marine's foot. 

"_Yeah...must have dropped it in the snow. That's it. That's what happened,"_ Foldine said dryly and began packing tabbac into his second best pipe bowl. At least she had not taken the tabbac...and he had a reasonable idea where to find her to get his pipe back.


----------



## Elora (Sep 9, 2012)

*The Free Company of Rhun *

Many partings were made amongst friends and comrades in Skhar when the wet gray morning came. Hanasian and Videgavia, who had walked the path of the Company from its first days, spoke long of things past and present. Partings were hard but the old crew was very stoic. The emotions they felt were kept mostly in check. It would all come out in the next few days. 

Not only was it hard for the old crew, but so to with what had become known as the Gondor Legion. Some few of them, most who had some experience with watercraft, and some who were itching for adventure, decided to stay in Rhun and signed on with the new Company. Also, a half a dozen men from what had become known as the Rhun Legion decided to go west on an adventure of their own. Of these, all save one went with the King’s Army. One decided to accompany Hanasian, because he was one of the original twelve, and his loyalty was to the original company captain. He had gone forth with a high recommendation from Khule, so he considered it to be an honor to go with Hanasian. Hanasian in turn put high regard on Khule’s word, and the young Easterling would be most helpful in the days ahead in Dale. 

Some of the young soldiers from the Army of Gondor, mainly those whose seafaring Numenorean blood ran a bit thick, were given leave to sign on with the Free Company. Also, a few from the Army of Rohan stayed after given leave of their duties by King Eomer. 

With the goodbyes being hard for most, it was some time later that day toward evening that the old Company men gathered around in their bar camp. It was Berlas who noted something missing first. 

_”Has anyone seen my favorite beer pot?”_ He asked. 

Wulgof answered, _”It was on the bar yesterday, as was my cloak. It seems to be lost as well.” _

Everyone decided to take stock of their personal goods, and the discovery was an item precious to each of the old crew was missing. Mulgov said in a low voice, _”Rin.” _

There was a certain amount of grumbling but nobody was really upset about it. The possibility that they would never see Rin, Hanasian, or any of the old company that departed was heavy on their minds even if they didn’t say it. 

It was Berlas who spoke as he reached for the missing fine silver chain he usually wore around his neck, _”Well, maybe next year, should we go wayward on the ships, we will come to Mithlond and may see them again.” _

They were silent in thought. Nobody really thought that would happen, but it gave the old crew something to consider. 

The rain never seemed to stop there. From fine foggy drizzle to heavy cloud bursts, the water and mud was hardly noticed after a while. No matter, work had begun on the ships within days of the King’s departure, and it was determined they would only have enough hands to man one. So the second ship was stripped of anything that would make the voyage easier and docked out of the way. Provisioning began but was slow going finding all that was needed. They had no idea how long or how far they would be going, and what they would find. In an effort to gather as much information as possible, Videgavia summoned Anvikela to speak with him. The lady had remained out of sight since the day she had met with King Aragorn. Since he was tasked with leading this Company and expedition, and she was entrusted to his care, it was time to find out a bit more about her. She arrived without notice, in the company of Nets and Flint. He stood and greeted her with a slight bow, and she returned a slight curtsy. 

He asked, _”Greetings Lady Anvikela, I trust we are keeping you comfortable?”_ 

Her eyes did not move from the floor by Videgavia’s feet, but she said in a deeply accented Westron, _”I am well. I am but a servant, yet you treat me as royalty. Why?” _

Videgavia was taken aback by her question. He looked at Nets who shrugged, then he said, _”It is the wisdom of King Aragorn that could see you are a remarkable woman. We are to see to your needs, and we treat you as though you are a princess from a land far away that we know nothing about. You expressed a wish to him that you wanted to go home, and we are going to attempt to do just that. Think of us as your escort home.” _

He had stepped closer to her, and stooped down enough to look into her eyes. She did not want to look at him but he managed to capture her gaze. She lifted her head as he stood. 

_”That is better. I prefer your beautiful eyes looking at me instead of down.” _

Anvikela almost broke eye contact and looked down, but instead only blinked and blushed. 

Her question sounded curiously like a statement, She said, _”You have powers?” _

Videgavia said,_“No, the only power I have is my strength of arms.”_ 

She said haltingly, as if she did not know the words, _”I served the Lady … for I had shielding…. with my sisters. But…”_ 

She swallowed and her eyes watered. Videgavia looked concerned and said, _”You are free to look away. I’m sure I’m hard on the eyes. I just wanted you to know it was permissible to meet my eyes when talking to me.”_

She swallowed again and maybe a slight smile spread across her face for a moment as she said, _”I wish not to. I just know not of your ways. We… my sisters and I, were not to look the Lady or the Order in the eyes. “ _

Videgavia offered Anvikela a chair to sit in, and she did so haltingly. He said, _”Sit please. Now we are a rather rough bunch since most of the cultured of our number left for the west, but we know it has to be hard for you losing your sisters. We don’t follow your Order's predilection for subjugation either. Be at ease with us, and let us show you respect. You are our honored guest from another land. Now I need to talk to Nets and Flint. You are welcome to stay if you like." _

Anvikela nodded and said, _”I would like that.” _

She sat quiet as Vid said to Nets, _”Thank you for keeping an eye on Lady Anvikela. Good work teaching her our common tongue.” _

Nets shrugged and said, _”She is a fast learner.” _

Videgavia nodded before saying to Flint, _”Heard good things about you.” _

Flint stood for a moment, finally asking, _”What have you heard?” 

“I heard you could write.”_ 

Flint answered, _”Yes I can when I have the time and the means.”_ 

Videgavia nodded, saying, _”Then you will have the job of records. Hanasian was always writing things and kept records of everything the Company did, who served, who was lost. I want you to do that. Berlas could do it, but he will not ever get started. He would give briefs to Hanasian, and he can continue to do that for you. If you don’t want to do it, let me know now.” 

“It will be an honor to do!”_ Flint said. 

Videgavia retrieved everthing Hanasian had left of his clean parchments, ink, and quill and handed it to Flint. 

_”I suggest you get started. A record of names will be a good start.” 

“Yes sir”_ Flint said as he left. 

He passed Dhak and his shadows outside the door. They entered without announcement, and Dhak said, _”I understand you wanted to talk to me, no?” 

“Yes, come in. I want to know what we can expect when we come to your land?” _

Videgavia said, noticing the instant discomfort in Lady Anvikela upon their entry. 

Dhak said as much as he needed to, at least as much as he thought would appease Videgavia. But he underestimated the new Company Captain. He could tell Dhak was balking at the idea of trying to set sail for home. With the departure of the royalty, he now sought to convince Videgavia that it would not be worthwhile to go. Maybe he was right, Videgavia thought, but he and all who signed on with the new Company were commissioned by the King to do this very thing. All Dhak’s stalling and vagueness did was to make Videgavia trust him even less. He obviously had something to hide. But Videgavia let him talk. Videgavia could smell a rat, and Dhak, for all of his prowess, was smelling like one here. He would have to talk with Khor about him, for he had much more extensive dealings with this man. And it was clear that Lady Anvikela did not trust him. There is something more going on here, and Videgavia hoped to gain as much knowledge about it before they would leave port. 

He had a lot of time before that would happen, so he told Dhak and his companions, _”It would be best for you three to stay within a certain boundary in the city. I don’t want you walking freely about for your own safety.”_ 

Dhak looked at his companions before asking, _”We are not your enemy. Why do you wish to limit us?”_ 

Videgavia said, _”More for your own safety. For there had been some whispers on the street that you were the last of ‘the invaders’.” _

Dhak took exception, _”So you will imprison us, no?”_ 

Videgavia said, _”No, I won’t. You are free. The streets of Skhar could be dangerous to you, so know that should you and your companions go about, we cannot guarantee your safety.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 9, 2012)

It was a chance Dhak was willing to take. He nodded and excused himself, with his shadows. The rumors were true, and Videgavia knew that Lady Anvikela too would be in danger of reprisal. He decided to have her lodged in a house closer to where the company stayed. Nets and others would remain with her at all times. 

It would be many weeks before they would be ready to leave. Word came that in addition to the supplies left by the King upon leaving, his foresight had called for more supplies to be sent to help heal the country ravaged by civil war. Some was provided for the voyage, which would help with their provision. 

After that day onward, the cloud of grief slowly seemed to leave Lady Anvikela, and in the days and weeks afterward, she and Nets spent more time with the old crew, and she learned more and more of the language and the ways of the Free Company. Videgavia and Berlas kept a close watch on her when they were in the Company den. She would not drink, so she was appointed bartender, and it seemed she was beginning to relax among them.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Esgaroth New Town in Dale *

The snow fell lightly in Esgoroth and along the west shore as the chill wind from the northeast pushed across Long Lake. The light dusting gave a chill, silvery sheen to the night, and the air was quiet but for the sound of the wind and the water lapping the edge of the lake. The few lamps that were lit gave a shrouded glow about them, and one of these was by the sign of the Guilded Lantern. Inside, the handful of men that had not gone home worked on finishing their stout ales before leaving. One man in particular was talking to the serving girl who was cleaning tables of empty flagons and plates. She didn’t want to be bothered, but a silver coin convinced her to hear him out. She was to watch for strangers and note their appearance and the time they were present. The man told her he would return in a week or so to hear any news. A second silver coin was passed to help her remember. Having made a week’s wage in a moment to do what she does anyway was a blessing. It would help her care for her aged father who was wounded in the War. The man downed the last of his ale and set his flagon on her tray and headed for the door.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Iron Hills*

There was still some distance to cover and little time left to them. Mid-winter was only a week or two away. Between Esgaroth and the eastern corner of the Iron Hills, they had to traverse the Hills, the Desolation of Smaug, the Lonely Mountain and then the lake itself, for Esgaroth stood under the eaves of Mirkwood. The morning was blindingly bright and blessedly still. Wind nor snow marred the sunshine. Their small camp was up at its usual hour, their breath silvery in the air as they moved about. They had a routine for breaking camp and this morning proved no different. 

Rin had stowed her bedroll, gathered her pack and panniers and grasped her saddle ready to lift it onto the back of her horse. She just levered it off the ground when Farbarad swooped and snatched it from her with a frown. 

_”Hey!”_ Rin protested as he swung it away and onto her horse. 

_”I don’t want to see that again, do you hear?” _he growled fiercely at her. 

Rin planted her fists on her hips, _”And why not? You had no trouble at all with me saddling my own horse yesterday.” 

“That was yesterday,”_ Farbarad said and bent to cinch the girth strap tighter now that her horse had let out its breath. 

_”And what’s the difference between then and now?” _

Farbarad finished checking the tack and simply looked at her over one shoulder. His gaze travelled to her panniers. 

_”How heavy are they?”_ he asked and Rin sidestepped to stand in front of them. 

_”Is this how it’s going to be now?”_ she challenged and Farbarad shrugged. 

_”Yup,”_ he affirmed with a nod, _”At least for a good…well can’t be nine months. What would it be now? Eight? Seven?” 

“NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!” _Rin responded, scandalised. 

Farbarad shrugged unapologetically and scratched at his beard, _”Well, that may be. This is how it’s going to be until the little one comes, whether you like it or not. No matter how you scowl and argue.”_ 

He shot her an unrepentant wolfish grin and set off. Meanwhile, the only other woman with them was doing a very poor job of concealing her amusement nearby. 

_”It’s not funny,”_ Rin stated and that only made Slip laugh harder. 

The small woman actually wiped tears of mirth from her face, _”Aw, it’s sweet!” 

“It’s offensive,”_ Rin replied and grabbed the straps of one pannier. 

_”They’re just trying to take care of you.” 

“I’ve been taking care of myself my whole life. I don’t see why today is any different,”_ Rin grumbled as she strapped the first pannier on. 

_”You really are difficult to please, aren’t you?” _

At that Rin grinned across the rump of her horse at Slip, ”It’s the only way to manage all these men.” 

They were off at a good clip soon thereafter and the Iron Hills drifted by, mile after mile. Rin saw no sign of Dwarves despite Mecarnil’s insistence they were there and they certainly marked the passing of the mounted party. The weather stayed fair for several days, the nights were severe and cold. However, just as they gained the eastern cusp of the dragon’s desolation, the weather took a turn for the worse. The snow fell with increasing fury, the wind picked up and blasted over them. It was miserable going and both exposure and frostbite kept Rin more than busy. It took them three weeks all up to reach Esgaroth. It seemed to Rin, irrational though it was, that the blizzard gave up once they seemed likely to survive it. 

Esgaroth appeared like a golden jewel in the chill night. It glimmered and beckoned down on the icy lake. Each lantern in each window was like a golden star. It had stopped snowing but the wind had picked up sharply after sunset. Hanasian led them into the town at a rapid pace, eager to make the Guilded Lantern as soon as possible. No sooner did they make the stables were Mecarnil and Farbarad off their horses. The stable was marginally warmer than outside, but they were all shivering before the two Rangers had returned and reported that arrangements were satisfactory for the night.


----------



## Elora (Sep 9, 2012)

In the Guilded Lantern was a warm hearth, hot food, a hot bath even. Oh how she wanted one of those more than anything in the world. Her scalp itched and she thought she would smell like horse for the rest of her days. All this glorious luxury was only a few short steps away. She even had coin to pay for it. 

_”We’ve secured enough rooms for those of us as will remain here as well as extra rooms tonight. We’ve a private dining room as well, thought that best,”_ Mecarnil said. 

_”And a bath? You organised that too, didn’t you. They’re warming the water right now, aren’t they?”_ Rin asked, practically bouncing on her heels in excitement and a bid to warm herself up. 

Mecarnil glanced at Farbarad and Slippery moaned, _”Typical! Content to wallow in their own muck for years, these men are!” 

“You never complained ‘bout that afore,” _protested Stillwater and Slippery sniffed. 

_”I never had anything to compare you to before.” _

Farbarad grinned suddenly, _”Of course we remembered…not worth our hides to forget, is it?” _

Rin muttered something under her breath and Hanasian had to catch at his wife’s cloak to prevent her from marching out into the open. He pulled her back, pulled the cowl of her cloak back up over her head. 

_”We cannot afford for you to be seen in Esgaroth, Rin,” _he cautioned solemnly. 

With that, they left the stables and entered the inn warily. They went first to the private dining room. It was panelled in oak and sizeable enough to accommodate them easily. Bread and cheese had already been laid out and a serving maid bustled in laden with a tray of foaming ale. All Rin wanted was a bath. All the men wanted was the ale. She was not permitted to wander the inn alone. Slippery proved her saviour. 

_”Come on, I’ll take you,”_ she said and the two of them vanished in a twinkling of an eye. 

_”Three crowns we don’t see either one for at least an hour,” _Folca said. 

_”Gives us time to discuss things without interruption,”_ remarked Frea. 

While the men downstairs had their discussion, the women upstairs lounged in steam, bubbles and blissfully hot water. Their fingers and toes had become prunes, their hair was detangled and every last inch of skin was properly clean. 

_”I’ve never seen anyone love a bath quite like you,”_ Slippery drowsily commented. 

_”They’re still new, I suppose. Had my first hot bath, with proper soap, just before I officially signed onto the Black, in Bree.” 

“Really?” 

“Mmmmmm….” 

“I bet there isn’t any warm baths back at that town in Rhun.” 

“There isn’t. I looked for them.” _

In a while it became evident that the water was not going to stay hot forever and nor would the food last indefinitely below. The women emerged and rummaged through their packs for clean clothing. Slippery just pulled on a simple tunic over her leggings. With her belt slung around her hips, all she needed were her boots again and she was ready. Rin, however, found things a little more challenging. Since regaining the ability to eat, certain things had begun to markedly change. For starters, she was not going to get back into her breeches again. That left her with the two dresses Bea had given her at the Prancing Pony. The blue dress was out of the question. However, the chemise with the ruby kirtle still fit…if she let the laces across the front of the kirtle mostly unlaced. Slippery giggled, fingers pressed to her lips. 

_”You’re going to need clothes soon,”_ she said and Rin sighed. 

_”It’s happening already. I’m getting fat…no wonder Hanasian isn’t happy about this,”_ Rin replied, gesturing at her midriff. 

It was concealed by the soft folds of her chemise, but there was no mistaking the soft swell that had started to emerge. 

_”It’s a change, is all. Men are terrible at change…and I don’t think he’s displeased. He’s just got a lot on his mind. There’s no point getting glum about it Rin. I mean, you can still see your toes, so enjoy things while you can, I say. Now, I saw cheese below. Let’s see if it’s still there, shall we? Don’t forget your hood,”_ said the young Gondorian woman with a wink. 

Slippery started off down the hall for the stairs at a jaunty jog. In the dining room, things had largely been arranged to their satisfaction. 

_”So, tomorrow we’ll set out for Bard’s halls. Best if we stay there, all things considered, so that we’re not recognised. Safer for Rin too,”_ Mecarnil recapped, _”And we’ll run the patrols out of here.” 

“Anywhere we can find local work, the right sort, will be a good place to start,”_ Frea said, _”Eyes and ears open.” 

“How will we communicate with you if you’re at Bard’s?” _Rowdy asked, the first thing he had said in days, _”Like as not you’ll be seen coming and going if you make a regular habit of it.” 

“I’ve a letter from Aragorn for him. I plan to request access to the ways under the town.” 

“Beneath the boards?” _Stillwater inquired in response to Hanasian’s statement. 

_”Aye, there’s a way beneath from Bard’s hall to access points throughout the town, over the surface of the lake itself. It’ll be the best option for us, if he’ll consent. Aragorn has requested his assistance and Dale is an ally of Gondor’s still, as recent events in Rhun demonstrated.” 
_
The discussion paused as the door opened to admit Slippery and then Rin. The two women removed their cloaks and quickly found places at the table. 

_”Any hot water left?”_ Frea asked. 

_”Any cheese?” _Rin swiftly retorted. 

A serving maid circled, picking up empty tankards and dropping off freshly filled ones. Rin leaned back to intercept her. 

_”Please, some more cheese? And ale?” 

“Cheese, certainly…the ale though…” 

“You can’t have run out, surely,”_ Rin answered and the maid glanced at Hanasian. 

_”She’s been told that you can’t have any,” _Hanasian said. 

_”None! That’s an outrage!” 

“I can fetch you watered wine, ma’am,” _the maid said awkwardly on the heels of Rin’s protest. 

_”Water…no tea, yes tea would be best,”_ Hanasian replied calmly as Rin stared incredulously at him. 

_”Yes, good sir! At once!” _the maid answered and shot for the door. 

_”And bring more than just cheese. She needs a proper meal.” 

“I don’t want a proper meal. There is nothing wrong with cheese!”_ Rin mutinously growled and crossed her arms under her chest. 

_”So, everything settled?”_ Slippery brightly asked, moving her ale out of Rin’s reach for good measure. 

_”Yup…we’ll start the net tomorrow. Cap, Doc and the two Rangers will head off to Bard’s. They’ll use some sort of underboard boat system to reach us here and keep in contact,”_ Stillwater furnished. 

_”Underboard?”_ Rin asked, sufficiently intrigued. 

_”Nothing you need concern yourself with,”_ Farbarad said crisply. 

_”And why’s that?” 

“Because you won’t be setting foot outside of Bard’s hall, nor near a window, until this is all done.” 

“But…that means I’m a prisoner!” 

“Until this is done,”_ Hanasian solemnly said, _”If that is what it takes to keep you safe, then so be it. You chose, Rosmarin, to come here rather than go south to Minas Tirith.”_ 

Rin looked like she was going to say more but then the tea arrived. Rin stared glumly at the teapot. Slippery imagined it was some sort of symbol for her loss of control. That’s what was troubling her so. She was losing control and freedom, and she had chosen this what is more. It wasn’t that Hanasian was upset with her. He was merely trying to defend his wife and unborn child the only way he could. Still, as the conversation moved on, Slippery could not help but feel sorry for her friend. Rin had a forlorn, lost look to her. Her shoulders slumped further when a proper meal was set down and she was ordered to eat. Slippery watched the other woman wrestle with herself and moment and then pick up a fork. If any of the men noticed this quiet battle they gave no sign of it. No one except Rowdy, who noticed everything. 

They did not stay up late for they were all fatigued from their travel. They were soon all on their way to rooms, the routine for the night’s watch predetermined even though the Guilded Lantern had been deemed safe enough for them to remain the night. 

_”It’s for the best,”_ Slippery whispered to Rin and squeezed her hand on their way to their respective quarters for the night. 

Rin nodded but otherwise said nothing. 

_”I will take no unnecessary risk, no chance, Rosmarin, and I make no apology for it,”_ Hanasian said to her as he wearily removed his boots one by one.


----------



## Elora (Sep 9, 2012)

Again Rin nodded and said nothing. The morning came too soon and after a brief breakfast they were on their way to the halls of Bard II. Rin remained quiet and withdrawn upon arrival. A quick introduction and Aragorn’s letter ensured they were swiftly led into the homely comfort of Bard’s hall. Bard was a man bowed by the season and the weight of years on his shoulders. He sat in a stout chair, swathed in blankets, great silvery eyebrows drawn together to bristle as he read Aragorn’s request. 

_”This says you’re kin,”_ the elderly lord said, peering up with dark eyes that were still sharp with wit but not sight. 

_”Come closer then, girl! I don’t bite! No teeth left,”_ he demanded and flashed his gums. 

Rin sidled reluctantly closer despite his assurances and he studied her a moment and then nodded. 

_”Well, what aid do you be hoping for?”_ the lord said after a while, eyes flicking back to Hanasian who had done most of the talking, _”You stay there, girl,” _he added when Rin shifted to step back. 

_”Lord, I have brought men who will flush these traitors out for you. However, I do ask that you permit us to abide here, so that we are not recognised before we can locate them,”_ Hanasian replied and Bard’s head nodded. 

_”Yes, yes,”_ he said impatiently, _”Of course! Not the first you are to request that. Nothing else? They said you’d ask something else. Where are they?” 

“With respect, my lord, where are who?”_ Hanasian asked. 

_”I said stay there, girl! You’re a flighty one, make no mistake. You break one of my windows leaping through it and there’ll be trouble!”_ Bard roused at her and Rin flushed. 

Precisely at that point, the door to his reception hall opened and in strode two individuals that Hanasian did not expect to see at all. Both executed gracious bows for Bard and then again for Rin, which only served to unsettle her further. 

_”Elladan! Elrohir! A fine sight unlooked for! Mae Govannen!”_ Hanasian cried and the twins smiled. 

They clasped hands first with Hanasian and then with the other two rangers. 

_”Have you asked yet?” _Elrohir inquired. 

_”No!”_ Bard grumbled. 

_”He’ll be wanting use of your dock, lord, and the access hatches you have wisely constructed throughout your fair town,”_ Elladan said smoothly. 

_”Is that all? This is what you kept me waiting for? Hmpf…no respect for an aged man. Well of course. You’ll be wanting boats too, I suspect,”_ Bard stated gruffly and then levered himself out of his chair. 

His son’s wife took his arm and began leading him from the hall. 

_”Put them in the west rooms. They’re the warmest this time of year,”_ Bard continued and his escort inclined her head in understanding. 

_”What are you doing here?” _Hanasian inquired, still surprised by their arrival. 

_”Aragorn sent word of trouble, of course. We but followed the trail.” 

“But you could not have set out before the High Pass closed,”_ Farbarad said. 

_”Think you that the only way across the Mountains?”_ Elrohir gently teased. 

_”Your delicate elf boots probably barely made an impression on the snow,”_ Farbarad replied, voice a roughened growl to heighten the comparison. 

Rin watched all of this bounce back and forth, silent and definitely overwhelmed. She had not moved from the spot Bard had commanded her to occupy. Memories flooded her. Sunlight. Colour. Smell. Taste. Large boots and blue flowers. Lochared most of all. It made her heart ache. They had loved that little place, there under the trees, where the stream was gentle. They had whiled hours away there, together. There were frogs and fish and butterflies and all sorts of wonderful things to do and explore. Bard’s hall fell away and she was lost in that bubble of memory. No cares or concerns. No death, no conspiracies. No wars or battles. No unborn children that were driving a wedge between her and her husband. 

Her bubble popped when a man of middle years appeared to show them to their quarters. She crashed back to reality. Loch was dead, Hanasian found it impossible to look at her without questions crowding his eyes, and she was about to embark on her prison sentence. Hanasian walked with the twins behind their guide, deep in conversation about what the two had found since taking up the trail on the western side of the mountains. Farbarad and Mecarnil followed and Rin trailed along. When she did not walk fast enough for their liking, Farbarad turned about and snapped at her to hurry up. 

The western rooms were warm and comfortable. She was not permitted a window to look out upon lest someone mark her identity. She was not permitted to wander the hall either, nor step outside. With her instructions issued, the men soon departed to explore this dock of Bard’s and the boats. Rin turned about the now empty quarters. She had never felt lonelier. Lonely, overwhelmed, caged. She sat down in a chair in the parlour she stood in as Slippery’s words from the night before circled. This was for the best, apparently.


----------



## Elora (Sep 16, 2012)

As it did most every night in winter, the chill northeast wind blowing across the lake spread a light dusting of snow over Esgaroth New City. The freezing temperatures rarely let its grip loose, unless the low sun found a break in the gray blanket of low clouds and fog during the peak of the day. But even then, it would warm barely enough to melt some of the collected snow into wet gloppy slush and mud that would freeze again in the waning daylight. On the nights after those days, one had to watch for ice under foot and under the fresh snow. But for that moment of the struggling breath of warmth, the days it didn’t warm were better. 

It was such a chill night, with random stray snowflakes falling steady as Tarina, the serving maid at the Gilded Lantern, walked home from a hard evening of waiting tables. Barely enough snow had come after nightfall to leave tracks in. There was enough to hear the light crunch of footfall. The sound made her feet hurry a little faster towards home. Her last look back to see who may be following revealed a faint shadow in the distance and she turned to run the last block home. But the hidden ice claimed her step and her feet went out from under her. By the time she turned to try and get back to her feet, the shadowed figure stood over her. A hand reached down and helped her up. But he wrapped his arm around her and his other hand pressed over her mouth, silencing any sound she tried to make as she was drawn into the alley and out of sight. 

A voice hissed, _”Cease struggling girl! You will be safe! I’ll let you go but I expect only whispering from you.”_ 

Tarina nodded and his hand relaxed. She took a few hurried breaths, each one let out a silvery plume in the chill air, before she whispered, _“I expected you days ago!” 

”Have you found anything for me?”_ the man asked. 

Tarina found her anger as her breathing began to slow, _”You scared me half to death! You could have come to the inn!” _

The man wheezed, _”No, I could not. I paid you to be my eyes and ears there. So tell me, what do they see and hear?”_ 

Tarina pulled free of the man, straightened herself and said, _”These eyes have seen a lot, but these ears have heard very much. There have been some travellers coming into town, most are traders looking for a place to winter. Words are the usual… the price of tea from the south, or of pipeweed from the Shire. Where the inns with the best beer are, and how the roads are much safer now that King Elessar rules.”_ 

The man grew impatient and gripped her wrist hard. 

_”Stop! You’re hurting me!”_ Tarina cried faintly. 

She saw the blade the man now wielded, and he pulled her to him, grasping her under her arm and spinning her back against him. The blade rested against the pale skin of her neck.

She wept and gasped out faintly, _”Please! I have a father who needs me. Please don’t kill me!”_ 

The stench of his breath blowing over her shoulder from behind caused her to wretch, and the movement of her neck as she tried to keep her stomach in check pressed the knife into her skin. A light crimson trickle started to run down her neck and started to stain the collar of her shirt. 

He wheezed in her ear, _”A coin bought your eyes and a coin bought your ears. They best start seeing and hearing more than the usual common room chatter lest I claim them back for the money I spent. Much is seen and heard in common rooms, usually in the shadowy corners out of the way. Now, I will ask again, what have you seen and heard since I saw you last?”_ 

Tarina sniffled as tears ran down her cheeks. Her voice shook and was breathy with distress, _”Please! I will tell you… days after you left…”_ 

The man began to relax his blade from her neck, but he and Tarina heard next was a loud thud. The man fell forward, his weight pushed Tarina to the ground for he was knocked out cold. She looked up into the dark alley above her and a young man who held a log of firewood reached for her, grasped her hand and helped her to her feet for a second time that night. She looked at the dark body sprawled in the snow and then at the man who hit him. The man spoke in heavily-Easterling accented Westron. 

_”Do you know him? He was hurting you.” _

Tarina again looked at the man laying in the snow, then said, _”No. He paid me a sizable tip some days ago, and thought it should buy him other favours.” _

The Easterling then said, _”I am Kholas! I come look for you to give tip. You served me a good dinner and kept my ale full. I wanted to give you something but they told me you went home. I saw your tracks in the snow. Then I saw them turn with others into this alley. I stood by the wall and listened, and when I heard your voice I took log from pile there. He was cruel to you, yes?”_ 

Tarina smiled slightly, then said, _”Yes, he was.” _

Kholas pointed at the blood on her shirt and said, _”You are hurt!”_ 

He considered swinging the log he held at the man’s head again, but Tarina grabbed his arm, saying, _”No.. no… I’m alright! Leave him be….” _

Kholas nudged the man with his boot but he was still out cold. A breeze carried ever more snow with it, and it was falling harder now. Tarina picked up her bags of leftover bread and cheese rinds from the inn and said, _”Will you walk me home? I can be certain I am safe that way”_ 

She smiled up at him and he nodded. Kholas walked over to the woodpile and set the log back exactly in the same place he had found it. Tarina had her bags mostly gathered and he hurried over to help her with one. She almost slipped and fell again on the ice but he grabbed her around the waist. Tarina didn’t seem to mind as she smiled. Kholas returned it and let her regain her footing. She took his arm and they started to walk down the street.


----------



## Elora (Sep 16, 2012)

_”I would say introductions are in order, yes? I am Kholas of Rhun, merchant, trader, and traveller. I travel to trade merchandise.” _

Tarina smiled and said, _”Pleased to meet you Kholas. My name is Tarina of Esgaroth. I am a serving maid at the Gilded Lantern Inn. I’ve lived all my days right here. As for travels, my brother and I set out once. We tried to walk all the way around the Long Lake.” 

“Did you make it?” _Kholas asked. 

Tarina answered, _”No. We left north, and we forded the river that feeds the lake from the Dwarf King’s Mountain. We worked our way south, but the river leaving the lake was too deep and swift. We lost all our belongings and only barely managed to get back to the east shore. We found an old boat that had been abandoned in the bushes, and we made it ready to carry us over the lake back to Esgaroth.” 

“I boated some, along the edges of the Sea of Rhun. My boat leaked a lot. How did your boat fare?”_ Kholas said excitedly. 

Tarina sighed and said, _”Not very well. It was abandoned for a reason. Fortunately, my brother rowed while I scooped the water out. We were in sight and approaching Lake Town when some rot gave way and water poured in. It sank and we swam the final leg. So ended my days of journey.”_ 

Tarina didn’t live far away and both Kholas and Tarina took ever smaller steps as they talked. Kholas said, _"Perhaps someday you will go elsewhere and see many sights. It is a big world out there." 

"I would like that. Maybe one day."_ 

They walked along silently for a short time when she stopped. 

_"This is where I live."_ 

They stood in front for a moment as she took the bag from Kholas. She smiled and said, _”Thank you very much for what you did for me tonight. My father would be quite pleased with what you have done.”_ 

Kholas smiled and said as the snow drove ever harder and faster in the building gale, saying, _”Please, I will shake your father’s hand and tell him I was honoured to help you get home tonight.” 

“No…”_ Tarina said with some sadness, sighed and said, _”It would not go well Kholas of Rhun. 

“My father fought in the Great War and it was on the battlefield south of here where an Easterling axe hit his helm, splitting his head taking his mind. Another Easterling axe cut his leg giving him his limp. Though he healed and lived, he has not been right since. He remains bitter in his old age. Part of him died that day, or so I believe.”_ 

She looked at the ground by their feet and sighed again. After a moment, Kholas said, _”Your father and my father fought. Perhaps they fought each other. I was just a baby when he marched away towards Dale in the Great War. He never returned.”_ 

They stood there in silence a moment and then, on chance, Kholas held his arms out and Tarina embraced him. They stood quietly together for a moment, buffeted by the wind before Kholas said, _”Such is war. May there be no more wars.” _

Tarina nodded as she burrowed in Kholas’ cloak, saying, _”May it be so. Yet things I see and hear, I think there is still much trouble in the wide lands.”_ 

Kholas looked over Tarina’s shoulder into the dark gray shroud of the snowy lands and asked, _”What have you seen and heard Lady Tarina?”_ 

She pulled her head back to look at his face. He looked at hers as the snow flakes caught in her hair. He reached to pull her hood up about her cheeks as she answered. 

_”There is trouble brewing here. That man tonight, he wanted information. I don’t know who he is, he just paid me one night to gather it. I didn’t want to tell him, but he nearly forced me to had you not done what you did. 

“I will tell you for I have seen you are alone. A small and very secretive party of travellers arrived at the Inn nearly a week ago. They rented many of the rooms, and reserved the private dining room for themselves. I was able to observe them rather close that first night, for I served them the ale and food. Not all are still there, some left after that first night. Three Rangers of the North and woman of their people left and have not returned. Between that man and these people, I smell trouble all over.”_ 

Kholas’s finger went up to her lips and tapped them and she stopped talking. 

_”Fear not. There will be little if no trouble Lady Tarina. Come, let us get you home before you are missed.”_ 

Tarina nodded and they walked once again. It was only about fifty paces to get to her house, and Kholas noted its location. She started to go when Kholas said, _”Wait! I wished to give you this! It was to be your tip tonight, and why I left the inn to find you!” _

She turned and he handed her three coins. Two were silver like those she had gotten from the shadowy man. The other was a gold coin of Rhun. Its worth was in its weight, not the value embossed on it. She looked at it and said, _”Thank you Kholas, but this is far too much! It would buy a week of meals at the inn!” 

”No, it is for you, for your kindness to this man from the lands of a once hated enemy. This hour tonight means more to me than you will know. Please take it. Keep it secret and use it at need.” _

Kholas said as he closed her hand around the coins. 

_”But this one is Rhun gold! I cannot use it without drawing suspicion. What do I do with it but to have as a keepsake of this night?”_ she said as her eyes started to tear up. 

He wiped them away and said, _”You keep it. In the right time, at the right place, you will know when to use it. You may want to visit the smith at the livery.”_ 

Tarina’s father opened the door and peered out into the darkness. 

_“Tarina! That you? You’re late! Who is with you?” _

Tarins smiled at Kholas then turned and said, _”A gentleman, Da. I had a bit of trouble on my way home tonight and he helped me.” _

He grunted and tried to make out the figure beside his daughter in the driving snow. He finally said gruffly, _”Well you are home, so he can be on his way!”_ 

He slammed the door most likely to try and keep the heat of the fire inside the walls. Tarina smiled and leaned up and gave Kholas’ bearded cheek a kiss. 

Kholas smiled and said, _”Maybe I will see you again? I’ll likely not leave for days. Weeks maybe. I might be convinced to stay until summer! The weather’s very bad now you know. Nowhere to go.”_ 

Tarina kept smiling as she walked away, not turning back toward him, but said over her shoulder, _”You know where I work.” _

Kholas smiled and turned to walk away. He mumbled to himself as he walked into the wind, _”Same place where I am staying.” _


----------



## Elora (Sep 16, 2012)

He followed the barely noticeable tracks they had made. But for where they had stood for a time, they were already obscured by fresh snow. Kholas was careful and all the more vigilant in not making any noise in the quiet night. Only the wind howled mournfully. He was especially careful when he returned and saw the man he had knocked cold was no longer where he had laid. The amount of snow where he had been gave Kholas a rough idea on how long he had lain there. He looked about, expecting a sore-headed man come flying at him at any moment. But there was only silence. He followed the tracks down the alley and saw the door of which they led. He then returned to the street and walked to the Inn, and he again slipped inside into its warmth. 

Mecarnil sat and ran over all those he had watched that day. There was nothing out of the ordinary really. He had hoped they would be able to coax out any of those who still wished to kill or take Rin captive. He hoped their numbers would be so few they would finally die. But like a bad rash, there was always one who wished to keep the idea of an independent Cardolan alive. They had to find something in this cold snowy town. Rocks said they would be near here. With the weather as it was, if they were hiding in the outskirts, they would have to come in at some time. No, they were here. Surely they have the Gilded Lantern watched. Surely the arrival of their party, as late in the season as it was, had been noticed by someone. 

Trying to remain unnoticed was at times proving difficult. There were a few around who knew Hanasian, and even he almost ran into someone he knew. The best man they had to get out regularly was Rowdy, Slippery, Stillwater, and the old twins Frea and Folca. Also, arriving much later, was Kholas, an Easterling that Khule recommended from his original twelve who came to him to join the Company. He spent the first night out in the wood, and the next day as well. On the third day he arrived at the Gilded Lantern and he looked every bit the part of an Easterling trader. He was the best source of independent eyes and ears for them in the common room. 

While some of the others would come and go, and at times sit and listen and watch, they never acknowledged Kholas, nor he them. He rented his own room, which by sheer luck was directly above the private dining room. It was also by sheer luck that the private dining room was where an unused floor hatch accessed the underboards. It wasn’t on the map Bard provided, so was probably never used. Being it was sealed, it would take a bit of work to get it opened. It was a matter of luck that Kholas in his room the first night noticed a large knot in the floorboards . 

He carefully managed to work loose the knothole so he could whisper to those in the room below. The knot he worked loose was tapered the right way so he could simply drop it back in place to conceal it. He thanked the tree for growing a branch just so, and the mill for cutting the wood so, and the builders for using this plank so. It however wasn’t so easy for the men in the dining room below. To get near it, one had to climb up close to the ceiling in the corner of the room to be able to hear him. They needed to avoid the noise carrying and occupants of both rooms had to be careful about who might be outside the respective doors. This meant that an intricate process of moving of a table and then clambering atop it in the corner of the room was needed to get someone up to hear Kholas. Still, it was worth it to keep Kholas separated from the Company in the eyes and minds of the locals. 

Rowdy early on had noted that the young sandy-haired serving girl seemed to spend much of her day serving them. He had to assume she would be listening to conversations and watching carefully those who came and went that weren’t regular. And they weren’t regular. It was in the afternoon that Rowdy sat at a table with some locals playing cards. On the afternoon Kholas first walked into the Inn, Hanasian would have been proud of these two new men, recent inductees to the Company from two different cultures in two different places, not knowing each other beyond the divisional patch they shared. 

They communicated with just a sidelong look. Kholas knew before he ordered his first meal who to watch and she was rather pretty, an unexpected treat on this very serious matter. It was Kholas watched her that night and again the next day and into the night. She was definitely listening if not watching. He had managed to not catch her eye, but he did talk to others about trading, filling the air with words of no meaning. When she left for the night, he followed her.

Returning well chilled to the common room, Kholas shook off the chill with the snow all over him after he entered the Inn. Rowdy was in a card game with a couple remaining locals but noted his face. He found her and had information. It was time for him to retire from the game. 

The next hand he scraped up his winnings and said to the two remaining players, _”Don’t worry, I’ll be back tomorrow night. Maybe you will win it all back!” _

They grumbled and decided to call it a night. Rowdy went to the dining room, and Kholas had a small mug of stout before retiring to his room. The innkeeper went and locked the doors for the few hours before the Inn would open for breakfast. It was only a few minutes before the knot was lifted. There was a quiet scramble to get Rowdy up to hear what Kholas had to say. He was direct in his report.

_”I found the serving girl. She was paid to gather information. She was good in not telling for her contact threatened her. I took him down and I spoke with the girl at length. She has noted the coming of the Company and has noted everyone that arrived the first night. She knows there are some missing from the inn and can provide basic descriptions of who, or rather what, they are. I think I can keep her from talking to anyone else. Make suitable adjustments to accommodate her eyes. She will be here at work again in the morning.”_ 

The knot plugged the hole and Rowdy climbed down. 

He said to Frea, _”We’ve been noticed by the serving girl. What’s more, someone paid her to talk of what she may see or hear. Kholas took care of him and her for now. Nothing is believed to have been said. We need to talk with Hanasian.”_ 

Frea chuckled and Folca said, _”He’s been out of sight, holed up with his wife in Bard’s hall. Surely he will be paying us a visit by morning.” _

Rowdy considered that and believed it would be doubtful Hanasian was seen any time soon, all things considered. He knew what he would be doing were he in Hanasian’s boots.

_”One would hope. But in case he doesn’t, we need a back up plan. Now that I got a job at the smithy, I’ll be outside this inn. So I hope this will not be a problem,”_ Rowdy said.

Frea asked, _”You are a blacksmith?” _

Rowdy answered, _”I’ve some experience. Made chain mail mostly as an apprentice. Didn’t like it much, but it will be enough to get me by. I won the job in a card game. Any of you get any work?”_ 

Folca answered, _”Yes, in the livery, which is right next to the smithy.” _

Nobody else answered. It was about that time that the hatch was worked free, and at the right time. Hanasian came crawling up a few minutes after it got opened. The first thing Hanasian did after emerging was to go to the hearth and tried to warm up. 

He said, _”Damn, those crawlways may be convienient to move about under the city, but you’re only inches above the water and the wind gets under there and freezes you to the bone! Now, tell me what you all know.”_ 

They let Rowdy fill him in on what Kholas told them. Hanasian nodded and considered their situation. It was always the serving girls, he noted. His father had been quite fond of several, especially the sisters at the Forsaken about the time he was born. Why mother put up with him he would never know. Hanasian himself befriended a few along his path as well and found they were well placed and often valuable assets. They always hear and see more than people expect. 

He asked, _”Is she a threat?”_ 

Most were unsure, but Rowdy said, _”Kholas says he has her handled.” 

“Good,” _Hanasian replied, _”I think the man who was asking for information that may be one Rocks’ contact here. We need to find him.” _

Plans were made as to where they would look, but it was unanimously agreed that the best chance would be for this man to find Kholas. They were sure he would have a grudge to settle. The tap code got Kholas to pull the knot, and instructions were given that pleased him to no end. He was to keep befriending the girl and keep her close, and in time the man would make his move.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2012)

Hanasian returned from the Gilded Lantern filled with news and chilled to the bone once again. Rin piled wood onto the hearth in the parlour as Mecarnil and Farbarad closed in. Elladan and Elrohir had left some days ago, intent on searching Mirkwood and hopeful of seeking aid of some sort from Thranduril. As Hanasian reported the details, Mecarnil’s expression lost some of its frustration and Farbarad’s gained a fell light. They had a lead; the net was being drawn tighter. 

From her position by the hearth, Rin observed that having something to focus on did the two Rangers as much good as it had done her. Hanasian had been artful indeed and well she knew it. At first, he had ensured that he had drawn her full attention in ways only he could. With Mecarnil and Farbarad out during the day, and Elrohir and Elladan absent, they had the rooms to themselves and Hanasian had found an excellent use for them. 

_”We owe Khule a great deal for sending Kholas along,”_ Farbarad said once Hanasian had finished and Mecarnil grunted, stroking his beard as he pondered. 

_”And I owe Rowdy an apology,”_ he allowed a moment later because he had harboured enduring suspicion of the man. 

_”Another to add to the list,”_ Rin observed and Mecarnil’s head twisted about to catch her quiet smile. 

_”Well played,” _he admitted, they were each as proud as the other, and Rin lifted a shoulder in half a shrug. 

_”I’m learning,” _she casually answered as she walked towards her bedroom, for it was late. 

She had caught Hanasian’s smile as she brushed past him and a moment later Farbarad asked, _”Speaking of learning, how goes those other lessons?” 

”I didn’t burn the pastry at all today.” 

“Pastry? Is there a pie? Why haven’t we seen it?”_ Farbarad persisted, aware that he was onto something. 

_”Note she referred to the pastry…not the filling,”_ Hanasian murmured and Mecarnil chuckled. 

At her request, Rin had been permitted to venture into Bard’s kitchens. Rin’s plan was simple. In under a year, she’d have a family to care for, plus two hungry Rangers and there were things she needed to know how to do, despite her unorthodox upbringing. Hanasian was well aware that a preoccupied Rin was far safer than anything else and he was running out of energy as the week progressed. He had agreed once an initial check of the kitchen’s staff and security met with their exacting satisfaction. 

Thus far, she had mastered the art of burning things that should be edible. Ovens, like beds she had discovered nearly a year ago, were trickier to use than their simple appearances suggested. It had only been three days. Tomorrow, she was sure she would have something to show for her efforts. As she closed the bedroom door to prepare for sleep she heard them discussing who between them should take on responsibility for the cooking once they had settled in at home. Apparently, the three men out there were not nearly as certain as she and this only made her more determined. 

Elsewhere that night a man grimaced as his split scalp was closed by another. Silver Fox silver paced to a fro, highly agitated. The man was at his most dangerous in such states and the others in the room watched him carefully. 

_”Fool!”_ he eventually snarled, turning to face the injured man, _”If your carelessness tonight proves our undoing, I will take it from your hide!”_ 

The injured man kept his expression neutral and lowered his eyes in acceptance. There were no excuses to satisfy Malagorn at this time. That Easterling had appeared from nowhere and had he had more time with the serving girl, things would be different now. Now all he had to show for the night was the gash in his scalp, a pounding headache and absolutely nothing other than unsubstantiated hunches and suspicions. Silver Fox looked away and focused on another man. 

_”Your report,”_ Silver Fox demanded and the man nodded. 

_”The farm is ours …the old man was only too pleased to be quit of it and with a reasonable sum of money in his possession. The well is dry and will prove a secure location that she will not be able to escape from. No locks to pick. The farm house is in reasonably good repair and far enough from Esgaroth that no one of any account will notice aught amiss.”_ 

Malagorn nodded, pleased with the development on this front at least. The discovery of the farm had been a boon. Taking up residence in an abandoned building drew attention, but this farm was not abandoned. The old man had proved amenable to selling, his wife dead and his children scattered and the well dry. And that well! What a find! A perfect place to keep someone for a protracted period of time. They would need to hold her for at least nine months, presuming they were met with success immediately. It was also valuable tool to use in bringing her into submission, for that would be necessary. Isolation, darkness, they could cap it and leave her there without food and water for a time. Yes, perfect. And, once they had what they required, simply cap it and walk away. They’d never find the traitor. Never. Cell and grave both. Ideal! 

Pleasing as that was, however, it was clear that there had arisen salient threats in Esgaroth that could undo all of this. The attack on his man tonight might merely be chance, but Malagorn had never believed in chance. It was likely that their traitor was in Esgaroth already. If she was here, the fact that she was not already in their hands proved their agent within the Black had been compromised. The Black were notoriously effective in acquiring information. And he knew Mecarnil was here based on a suspected sighting some days ago. 

Farbarad was unpredictable, wilder. Mecarnil, however, was easier to understand. The man worked according to strict principles of honour and integrity. Had Farbarad been spotted, Malagorn would not know whether Erían was nearby or not. Mecarnil, on the other hand, made it certain that she was somewhere in Esgaroth. There was simply no conceivable way that Mecarnil would leave her. Malagorn knew this, just as he knew it was wise to presume that they not only knew of of this conspiracy, but it’s aims. Erían, Farbarad and Hanasian had not been sighted to confirm any of this conjecture. They therefore would be holed up somewhere safe. If Erían was in Esgaroth, then she would be in the safest placed there was – Bard’s Hall. 

Bard’s Hall was not easy to penetrate. He’d sent men to sign on there as a precaution in the preparations for Mettarë, when the hall would be full of guests and hands would be short. The men he had sent were skilled but had not managed to gain a foothold in the hall itself. Still, the whispers they had heard of guests of great import only confirmed the suspicions that had formed upon possible sighting of Mecarnil. Malagorn’s attention moved from the man responsible for acquiring and preparing the farm to the three men who had failed to gain employment in Bard’s Hall. 

_”Well?”_ he growled. 

_”We’ve found a provender who keeps Bard’s larders full of ale. His labourers found themselves unable to attend work yesterday. Ale barrels are very large and frequently heavy.”_ 

Malagorn tilted his head. This was something, at least. 

_”If you see an opportunity, take it. No unnecessary risks,”_ he said and beside him, ensconced in a chair by the hearth, a man of a similar age to him cleared his throat. 

_”Indeed? If we do not seize opportunity, like as not she will slip through our fingers. What purpose can caution serve now? Is this not our final gambit?” 

“Not necessarily but that is not your concern, Glarvis. I recommend you look to your own son for he had best be ready!”_ Malagorn snapped and his gaze flicked to the younger man that lounged behind his father’s armchair. 

That one had said nothing and spent the evening admiring his nails. While his reputation preceded him, Malagorn had doubts about the boy. 

In his chair, the man’s father snarled, _”He’s ready!” 

“This is not some trembling milkmaid you can merely slap into submission! She will come for your throat!”_ 

At that, the younger man smiled coldly and lifted his eyes from his nails to Malagorn’s face. 

_”Fear not, I will pull her claws,”_ he murmured and Malagorn's doubts shifted at that. He moved his attention back to man’s father. 

_”Have a care, Glarvis, lest your son ruin your ambitions. She must live to bear this heir if it is to be any benefit to your House. As for you,”_ Malagorn swung back to the injured man, _”I want that agent dead and I care not how it is accomplished.” 

“Aye, Silver Fox.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2012)

It took him another two days to contact his bar wench. It would have been faster, but the Gilded Lantern was a busy place and he was convinced now that some, if not most, of the men that came and went were Black Company. he even spotted the Easterling and tempting as it was, he knew he could ill-afford to inspire further censure from Malagorn in some spiteful vendetta. He had work to do, something to accomplish and he could ill afford to be recognised before he had done it. Ultimately he found his opportunity came when the wench came out the back of the inn to toss out scraps. He seized her arm and dragged her sharply to one side, the wooden pail clattering to the ground. 

_”Time to earn your keep, wench,”_ he snarled into her frightened face. 

_”Wh-what do you want?"_ she cringed in alarm and his face twisted into a scowl. 

_”I want you to fetch a man out that is inside, here, to me.” 

“What for?”_ Tarin asked and gasped as his grip on her forearm became brutally tight. 

He bent close and hissed, _”Because I said so, wench!”_ 

She blanched and he went on to describe the agent. Her eyes grew wide and he knew then, he knew that the turncoat was inside. 

_”I haven’t seen-“_ 

There was a crack as the back of his hand caught the side of her face and she let out a soft cry of pain, _”Don’t you lie to me! Bring him out here, or I’ll take my argument up with you. Do you hear me, girl?!”_ 

He shook her hard to jolt her and she nodded, one cheek an angry red already. Then he released her and she stumbled back inside, bucket of scraps forgotten. He pulled back to wait, hand still stinging as he slipped it under his cloak and wrapped it around the wooden stock there. 

Inside, Rocks folded his arms and sighed. It wasn't going well, he knew, even if no one would dare speak of it. They were never going to make contact with this man Kholas thought he could track down. Grudges didn’t mean a thing to these men. What they needed to do was let him out to the place he was supposed to have been at nearly a fortnight ago. They needed to let him make contact, as arranged, to set it all up, draw them all out. These men were smart. Kholas had been back to the building he had marked and found it empty and nothing of any use there. Rocks could have told them that too. Not that they listened to him. Rin would have, were she here. Instead, they had her cooped up safely. She was their other best chance, perfect bait and they had her warming her hands by the fire under their over protective guard. She’d give them hell, the Doc he knew. 

Still, after several days of waiting for the serving girl’s benefactor to reappear, they had at last deigned to let him sit in the Gilded Lantern's common room. It was a small improvement. Perhaps, by summer’s end, they might start to see things his way, he sourly thought. The re-appearance of the serving girl barely caught his attention at first. Once their gazes brushed each other, her eyes grew wide. He could see she was shaking hard and that someone had recently used the back of his hand on her. He drained his water, for there was no ale for him, and nudged it towards her to give her an excuse to approach. Folca and Rowdy were at work. Frea was holed up with the others in the dining room because Kholas had just come back with an arm load of nothing to report. 

The girl collected up his empty mug and swiped at the table with a rag. 

_”Sir,”_ she mumbled awkwardly. 

_”You have the wrong man, if that’s the case,”_ Rocks replied dryly. Rin would have chuckled, but this one just looked ready to burst into tears. Kholas might fall for the helpless lamb charade but he really couldn't see the appeal of it, no matter how pretty the face. 

_”What’s the problem, girl,”_ he asked with a faint shake of his head and she glanced over her shoulder towards the kitchen. 

_”I- There’s a man out back…wants to see you,”_ she muttered miserably, her shaking increased. 

Rocks snorted, _”That so? Well what’s he waiting for? I’m sitting right here.” 

“P-please sir,”_ she stuttered, bottom lip quivered, _”He says if you don’t go out there, he- he’ll – he’ll…”_ 

Rocks sighed and inwardly cursed his newly formed conscience. Life was much simpler, easier and clearer before a certain Company healer. There was a time when he'd send the girl on her way without a second thought in her direction. It was her problem if she accepted money from strange men. 

_”Is that who hit you?”_ he asked and she nodded, a tear spilling over as she fiercely twisted the rag between her hands. 

_”Right…follow, but not too close. Don’t let him see you, no matter what,”_ Rocks said as he gained his feet. 

He trudged out through the kitchen with his serving girl ghost haunting along at a safe distance. He paused at the door, glanced back at her and shook his head. He could not believe he was about to do this. Chivalry was overrated. He stared at the hand he had on the door latch for a moment, took a deep breath, and opened to door to step into the alley. He nearly tripped over a discarded bucket of kitchen scraps at first. The alley appeared empty but Rocks knew better. 

He heard the whack of the hammer an instant before the quarrel thudded into his sternum and shattered his chest wall. He grunted in surprise at that. He had not expected a crossbow. It was one of the screw ones, the sort that were small enough to conceal, accurate enough over short distances and easier to reload. When the second bolt tore into him, he thought it unnecessary. The first one had been enough and bolts were expensive. His vision was darkening as a man stepped out. His contact glanced at him appraisingly, found everything to his satisfaction, and then strode out of Rocks’ line of sight. 

Tarina heard muffled sounds that were unfamiliar and frightening as she pressed her ear to the kitchen door. She heard boots crunch over the snow in the alley and become distant. Unable to help herself, she cracked the kitchen door open and saw a bright, garish splash of red snow. The man lay slumped, as if he sat on the ground and leant back against the wall of the inn. His legs were canted and folded unnaturally and two thick things protruded from his chest. His hands were limp in his lap. His head sagged, eyes open but they saw nothing. Horror flooded Tarina at the sight and her chest heaved as it threatened to overwhelm her. Where was Kholas? Her hand fumbled for the golden coin, tucked into a pocket of her apron and then she recalled his words. 

She left the door hanging open behind her as she flew into the alley, stumbling in her hurry to reach the smithy near the livery. She practically fell into the hot and dark smithy and tripped over the doorframe in her haste. A man, bare from the waist up in the oppressive heat, stood with the biggest hammer she had ever seen raised over his head and frozen there. Fire made his skin glisten and he wore a thick leather apron. He stared at her hard and then his hammer swung down but did not collide with the horseshoe he was fashioning on the anvil before him. He strode towards her, through the fumes of iron and fire and steam reached for her. 

She jerked back as if stung and Kholas’ gold coin fell heavily to the floor and spun a moment. Rowdy crouched and closed his hand around the weight and studied the girl that had burst in. Then he turned about and headed deeper into the smithy. She stared after him, agog. He emerged again, dressed in a shirt and throwing a cloak over his shoulders despite the terrible heat and the way the shirt already clung to his damp skin. He placed one hand under her arm, not cruelly but firmly all the same, and retraced her steps until he found Rocks. The girl uttered a low moan at the sight and Rowdy swiftly towed her past it and into the kitchen of the inn. 

_”You know who did that?”_ he asked on their way to the dining room and she nodded miserably, pale with that greenish tinge that suggested someone was about to wear her breakfast soon. 

He pulled her into the dining room without knocking. Slippery shot to her feet, Frea scowled at him and Stillwater froze at the sight of Rowdy and the serving maid from his vantage atop the table. Kholas wisely fell silent. 

_”Rocks is dead. They know we’re here,”_ Rowdy said, releasing Tarina now they were inside the dining room. 

_”And in your grief stricken madness, you decided to bring her in here,”_ Slippery snapped, eyed Tarina dangerously as she wrapped a hand around a dagger hilt. 

_”She brought me your coin, Kholas,”_ Rowdy replied, ignoring Slippery’s sarcasm. 

_”Kholas?”_ Tarina tremulously said and from the roof came the sound of an Easterling curse. 

_”I’ll get Folca,”_ Frea said. 

_”Watch your footing out back. Treacherous,”_ Rowdy warned and Frea took his meaning immediately. 

_”And I’ll fetch Hanasian,”_ Stillwater said as he climbed down from the table. 

_”Kholas?”_ Tarina repeated and Slippery rolled her eyes at the ceiling. 

_”Well, Prince Charming?”_ she quipped and another Easterling curse was shut off once the knot of wood was plugged back into place. 

Slippery could hear Kholas’ boots on the floorboards overhead as he crossed to his door. She returned her attention to the serving maid. The girl was frightened out of her wits.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2012)

_”Tarina, isn’t it?”_ she asked and the girl nodded jerkily, _”Tarina, I suggest that you grab a seat and take a few deep breaths to steady yourself.” 

“W-why? What’s going on?” 

“Well,”_ Slippery said, glancing at Rowdy who shrugged, _”Soon this room is going to be filled with irritable Rangers with a lot of questions for you.” 

“But I didn’t do anything!” 

“They’ll be the judge of that,”_ Rowdy said and Slippery shot him a scowl because he wasn’t helping and she did not know why the man had suddenly decided to be so loquacious. 

_”What’s going on?”_ Tarina demanded with greater force, becoming agitated now. 

_”Have you ever met a princess before, Tarina?”_ Slippery asked as Kholas admitted himself to the dining room. 

Tarina shook her head from side to side and Kholas replied, _”Well, appearances can be deceiving.” 

“You’re no trader,”_ Tarina spat at him as she turned. 

_”No…though one day I might be. Perhaps…and you have met a princess and a queen.” 

“When?” 

“Do you recall the woman who left with the Rangers of the North?”_ 

Tarina looked from him to Slippery, who nodded, to Rowdy who simply returned her gaze impassively. She recalled the woman clearly. She had been very tall, with pale hair like morning sunlight and such remarkable eyes. She had not been very happy. In fact, she had struck Tarina as so very sad that she hid it behind anger. 

_”You’re going to hurt her! I won’t allow it! I- I’ll-“ 

“You’ll sit there quietly, Tarina, of your own free will or not,”_ Rowdy said and Slippery rolled her eyes at him. 

_”Not very helpful, you clod,”_ she snapped at him as Tarina became fearful once again. 

Kholas stepped forward and she shrank back from him. 

_”I swear it, Lady Tarina, we are not here to harm her, or you.” 

“That is actually true,”_ Slippery helpfully added and then settled in to wait for the hatch in the floor to pop open again. 

Stillwater emerged, along with Hanasian, Mecarnil and Farbarad and one other Slippery had not expected to see. She appeared to be wearing flour. It coated her forearms where she had rolled up her sleeves, smudged her nose and cheek and hung in her hair. No sooner was Rin on her feet did she turn to face Rowdy. 

_”Where is he?”_ she demanded. 

_”You can’t go out there. It isn’t safe,”_ Rowdy replied and Rin took a step closer, bristling. 

_”Where. Is. My. Man?”_ 

With that question, Slippery understood why Rin was here and she glanced sympathetically at three Rangers who were none too happy about it. Rocks may be a traitor, but Rin still saw him as hers. Her Duckling, her medic, one of her men. She had been as fiercely protective of her Ducklings as she was of her Cats and there wasn’t a Black Company man or woman who didn’t know it, Rowdy included. 

_”He’s in the alley. There’s nothing you can do for him, Doc,”_ Rowdy answered once her scrutiny got too much to bear. 

_”We can bury him. Not leave him there like garbage,”_ she hissed. 

Rowdy looked past her to the three Rangers and Hanasian reluctantly nodded. 

_”Bring him in from the alley. Bard’s men have been notified. They will collect him.” 

“The cellar,”_ Tarina said, surprising herself and then discovering all the attention of a princess, a queen even, and three Rangers settled on her. 

She swallowed hard and continued, _”There is a spare room there and it is quiet and cool.” 

“Thank you,”_ said the queen, just like she was any other woman Tarina might bump into on the street. Like she had thanked Kholas the other night, grateful and not haughty at all. 

_”Rowdy, Stillwater, see to it,”_ Hanasian said. 

_”Cap,”_ they murmured and followed Tarina out. 

Slippery sidled closer to Rin and the two women exchanged a knowing glance that spoke volumes. 

_”So, how goes the wife classes,”_ Slippery inquired lightly and despite it all, Rin actually laughed. 

_”Slowly, unless the art of it lies in burning anything edible.” 

“She’s mastered that,” _Mecarnil rumbled. 

By the time Stillwater and Rowdy returned with Tarina, Frea had returned with Folca and it was time get on with things. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

_”Yes…that’s it…now keep an eye on it, your Highness. Young Rob here has been heating that oven for you since before dawn.” 

“Please! How many times?” 

“Until you quit burnin’ them-“ 

“No…the titles!”_ Rin interrupted sharply, both hands on her hips and a frown on a face that was slightly flushed from the oven’s heat. With things on a knife edge out there, no slip was too small to ignore. Since Rocks had been killed two days ago, everyone was on edge. They were all out, combing Esgaroth and its surrounds for anything out of the ordinary. They were all on edge, her included. She lived in dread. Dread that Rocks’ fate would find others, find Hanasian, or the others. It dogged her day and night. Hanasian, Mecarnil and Farbarad left before dawn and rarely got back before midnight, if indeed they returned at all. 

_“Oh…well…I know….but it isn’t right. Not right at all,”_ the cook said abashed and caught sight of a sack of potatoes being set down precisely where the whole kitchen will trip over it. 

These new labourers had proved no end of trouble and he bellowed at the man responsible. To his great chagrin, the man stared right at him then turned about and walked back out to the wagon. Of course, this needed to be corrected at once and it gave him a chance to escape an irritated princess of the highest court. No sooner had he reached the door and the blast of the morning’s chill had permeated him was there a terrible cracking, grinding sound. The barrels in the wagon had come free and rolled to crash into the snow bound courtyard. Two of the labourers had managed to avoid the crush but the third had not been so fortunate. The cook stared agog a moment and then he spun about to face the kitchen. Everyone within was frozen in alarm with the exception of one. Rin stood at the door and surveyed the disaster outside. 

_”Your High-“ 

“Hot water, now…clear that table, send someone to fetch Bard’s cutter immediately and find me clean cloths, whatever you have…sharp knives too, the paring ones,”_ Rin said in a firm voice and the cook nodded, jowls swaying with the movement. 

She placed a hand on his shoulder and squeezed hard so that he would pay attention, _”You keep this door shut until I call to open it. We need it warm in here.”_ 

He fumbled at the latch and she did not look back as she continued into the courtyard. The fallen man lay twisted at unnatural angles in the wagon tray. She picked her way towards the wagon carefully, assembling the scene. The wagon wheels had not been braced. A rope lay, snapped through, on the snow. The man appeared to have climbed into the back of the tray and it would have tilted or rolled under his weight. 

Rin harboured no illusions. It may already be futile. The temperature was frigid, but her pulse was roaring as it always did. Ironically, she never felt more alive than at times like this. There were two other men in the courtyard and one was trying to re-position the barrels while the other secured the wheels. Their movements betrayed a waxen quality that suggested shock to her. They’d need to be brought in as well, but the fallen man came first. If any of the Black saw her now, they would be howling with anger, but so too would the family of this man when they heard a Healer had been available and cowered inside for fear of her own life. It was as simple as that. In truth, the fact she was taking a risk did not occur to her until she was already out of the door. Instinct had taken over and it rode her hard now. Multiple, catastrophic injuries, blood was freezing, jagged bones protruded from skin and clothing, and parts of him had been pulped by the heavy ale barrels that had slammed over him. Somehow, despite this, he still breathed. 

His eyes fluttered as she knelt as carefully as she could to avoid upsetting the wagon further. She paid little further attention to the other two men and set her hands on the broken man’s shattered body to begin. At the least, she could ease his final moments, at best, she could keep his heart working while those inside marshalled what was needed to bring him in and start work proper. She could hear his lungs filling with blood and labouring. His breathing was shallow, wet and gurgling. It was so cold that he was not in immediate danger of bleeding out. His wounds were clotting with frozen blood. The internal bleeding, however, would kill him. In this instance, the temperature was an ally of sorts, for it would slow his heart and thus slow the bleeding inside. 

_”Don’t strain,”_ she advised but he could not help it, his body was screaming for air. 

Rin glanced at the door to the kitchen and wondered if enough time had passed. Would they be ready, provided he survived the transfer inside? It was a delicate balancing act and as she weighed it all up a coarse cloth was pressed over her mouth. She heard the stricken man gasp as her consciousness fled and the full force of his pain returned. Once her weight was absolutely limp, the two men moved swiftly. Within minutes, they had her secured in an empty ale barrel in the tray and the dying man had been left with the fallen barrels in the snow of the courtyard. 

Bard’s cutter paced around the kitchen table within impatiently and then barked at the cook to open the door. The medic was perplexed but the cook was horrified at what they saw, or didn’t see, outside. 

_”Is this some kind of jest? I am not here to be dangled at a noble’s whim, no matter how highly she might be born!” _the cutter growled and the cook slammed the door shut. 

_”GET THE RANGERS NOW!”_ the man cried, aghast.


----------



## Elora (Sep 17, 2012)

Rin stared up into the darkness overhead. Her clothes were soaked in the fetid water she had been left in and caked in the mud and slime that coated the belly of the well. The fabric of her skirts had started to ice. Dare she try it? She could just make out the shaft of the well. It was bricked but it was old and there were footholds and handholds there. She just might be able to work her way up. There was a wooden cap over the well. She did not know if it would be barred or locked. If she fell…well, it would be fast, at least. She would be spared the horror and humiliation of what she knew lay ahead of her. When would it begin? What would they do once they discovered she was already with child? 

Her decision was made with that thought and so she stretched to her full height, scrabbled for a crumbling hold and was pleased no one else was in the well to watch her lower limbs kick and scramble indecently for some leverage in the vault’s roof. A root proved her saviour and she set her weight against it, gathered her strength and propelled herself up in a surge. It would take hours, and all her strength, to get far enough up that she could brace herself across the shaft of the well. It placed inordinate strain on her legs, but it gave her arms respite. Then, back pressed on one side, feet on the other and hands pulling and pushing, she began to wriggle her way back up to whatever was above. 

Rin’s head brushed the underside of the well cap as the day’s shadows reached their zenith. Exhaustion had her muscles shaking. She expected the cap to be locked or weighted but even so she tested it. She could not face a certain death without at least trying, no matter how futile. She nearly burst into tears when the cap started to move. She steeled herself, sucked in a breath and shoved the wooden well cap aside. It fell into the snow drifts around the well. A few more inches and she would out! Shoulders above the lip of well, she brought her arms up to lever herself out, for her legs were about to fail her entirely. As she struggled, the wind at dusk icy on her damp face and clothing, she began to wonder at things. Did they watch? Where was she? How would she escape once out of the well, particularly as she knew her legs would not be able to walk, much less run? Where would she find shelter so she would not freeze tonight? 

Questions crowded her exhausted mind and at that moment the strength in her legs failed and her arms took the full extent of her weight. Death’s maw yawned beneath her, hungry and dark. Panic suffused her in an instant and there was nothing she could do. A cry was dragged from her throat, hoarse and dry from panting with her exertions. Then two hands, like iron, were under her arms and she was pulled sharply up and out of the well. Her head spun as she was dropped into the snow. A moment later, she was hauled up. Rin’s vision cleared and the twilight revealed a face she did not recognise at all. She tugged in new alarm but she had no strength left and it made little impact on him. He dragged her through the snow towards a farmhouse. Light twinkled out between the curtains drawn over the window. Another strange man stood by a door, watching impassively. Smoke curled from a chimney overhead. The man by the door pulled it open as they drew near. She was roughly shoved through the door and into what felt like a furnace compared to the chill outside. The door closed hard behind her and she stumbled to her knees on the floorboards of the farmhouse. 

_”Had I known you to be so eager to begin, I would have sent for you earlier,”_ said a silver haired man. 

Rin pushed herself with great effort to her feet. Her knees nearly buckled and so she pressed herself back against the wall. The man who had spoken stood slowly from his chair and clasped his hands behind his back. He approached the shaking, filthy woman and considered her at length. Her expression, despite her obvious vulnerability, was an inscrutable mask. Her father had worn the same mask in his time and the fact that she had managed to climb out of the well displayed Bereth’s determined fire. That fire had availed him naught in the end, as his treacherous daughter would soon discover. 

What Malagorn was struck by, however, is how hauntingly she resembled her mother. This could have been a Queen they could have been proud of. Fair, proud, strong, and provided she had been true to her people and properly matched to a suitable Consort, Cardolan’s future would not require such a grievous assurance. They would have willingly rallied to her had she just merely proved faithful and true to them, to her heritage, to her birthright and blood. Instead, she had reduced them to this. Malagorn’s hands tightened at his back. Rage, no matter how justified, would serve no purpose. Instead, he stepped back and angled just slightly so that she could see the other two men in the room. 

_”Well?”_ he asked the other two men. 

Rin knew predators when she saw them. She had learnt that lesson early in the most brutal way imaginable. Loch would kill these three in a heartbeat were he here to see them. The two men that Silver Fox spoke to regarded her like she was nothing more than an animal. She had no idea who they were but she knew the threat they represented. The younger one spoke first. 

_”As you said, though she is filthy.” 

“Something I am sure we can remedy,”_ Silver Fox replied, the others smiled and her skin crawled. 

He turned his attention back to her, _”Introductions are due, your Majesty. You, of course, are Erían, Queen of Cardolan by undisputed birthright and traitor to your people as demonstrated by your perfidy and actions of late.”_ 

Malagorn watched her composure flinch with some satisfaction but was then surprised when at last she spoke. Her voice was a low growl of outrage and contempt. 

_”I know who you are, dog, and I care not for the names of your curs,”_ she snarled dismissively. 

It was a ploy, she knew, but she desperately needed to gain some power if she was not to be torn to pieces by the men in the room. She watched the Silver Fox’s expression carefully. A raised brow, a tight nod and a small smile. He had been chief counsellor to her father, her birth father. Silver Fox, Malagorn, as dangerous as a rabid bear and as smart as his namesake. Even Bereth had feared him and worked hard to retain him as an ally. 

_”Well then, it seems we can dispense with formalities, your Majesty, and begin in proper,”_ he said and at that, the young man rose from his seat with a cold smile. She saw then a belt had been wrapped around one hand and he slowly unfurled it. 

It was dark and the sky was clear when she was brought back to the well. Her back was on fire and the frigid air only made it worse. Two men accompanied her. One held a lantern and the other dragged her. She was barely conscious and the brilliant stars overhead left dazzling trails as they streaked over the sky. She blacked out entirely before they reached the well. The two men lowered her down with rope and once she had reached the bottom they simply let go. The well cap was replaced and heavy stones fetched from the eaves of Mirkwood secured it into place to ensure a repeat of the day’s near miss would not reoccur. It was unlikely anyway, given the state she was in after that beating. Not so much as cry or word, but they’d heard the sound of the lashes and the soft grunt of the man who delivered them. 

The well secured, the two men returned to their stations to maintain a watch. Vigilant though they were, their mortal eyes could not penetrate the shadows of Mirkwood to find two Elves concealed there. Elladan had a hold of his brother for Elrohir had stiffened and nearly broken cover at what they had just seen. So very softly, Elladan spoke to his twin. 

_”Seek Hanasian, and swiftly.” 

“No! We will not make that same error again. We left her last time and came to rue it. You saw her as did I…you saw what they did!” 

“Aye…but it will take two of us to bring her out, and they will know. Even if we shoot both guards, they will know. We are not enough, Elrohir. Seek Hanasian! I will keep watch!” 

“And if they come for her?”_ 

Elrohir’s voice spoke of a more personal grief and Elladan knew it. Their mother’s suffering had been immense and it had driven her from mortal shores. They had found this nest of foul, cruel men too late to prevent whatever had taken place already, delayed by their attempt to seek the aid of Thranduril’s people. Elladan laid a hand on his brother’s forearm. 

_”I will defend her, brother, even if it be the last thing I do.”_ 

Elrohir knew the truth of that and so darted away, moving over snow and through the trees with deadly speed and grace.


----------



## Elora (Sep 24, 2012)

The hours stretched as night drew in and Elladan watched and waited for Elrohir’s return. The temperature plummeted and his vigil was edged with concern for the one he watched over. There was no moon but the sky was clear and the starlight more than sufficient for his keen Eldar vision. Though he had advised Elrohir against the wisdom of pressing in on their own, he calculated various approaches that he might attempt on his own. The light from within the farmhouse flared on the snow outside whenever a curtain was twitched aside. He knew they watched. 

From his position in the fringes of Eryn Lasgalan he could mark the dark shapes of the stones they had set on the cap of the well. He would be able to get to the well if he were swift and remove the cover. But that was the least of his concerns. He had no way of knowing if she was able to climb out. If he had to go down to retrieve her, they would be vulnerable for he would not be able to watch from above. Not only that, those in the farmhouse would surely note something amiss and they would not permit him to go unchallenged. What would follow after that was simply too risky to countenance. He would act in haste if he had to. If he must. That time had not yet come, he resolved, and so he remained where he was. 

Hanasian fought despair as the night closed around him. So many wagons came and went in Esgaroth and none of the wagons they had been able to track down had been the one they were chasing. The cook had given a detailed description of the wagon and the men driving it. She’d been taken hours ago. He should never have let her into the kitchen. Never. And now…he could not think upon what was happening now or it would drive him mad and he needed his wits. It was nearly midnight and he squinted at the shape of Stillwater as the man returned them. They were on the outskirts of Esgaroth and Slippery thought she had seen the spokes of a wagon wheel in a fire that several vagabonds had built to fend off the chill. That had been enough to send Stillwater in. 

_”It’s Doc’s,”_ Stillwater said upon return and Hanasian nearly missed pulling Farbarad back from the man. Farbarad’s restraint had been whittled away hour by hour until he was now little more than a fight waiting to happen. 

_”What did they say?” _Mecarnil said as Hanasian shoved Farbarad back. 

_”Two men, wagon full of ale barrels. Stopped, removed a woman from one, unhitched the horses, set off west with the woman on the horses.” 

”West…Eryn Lasgalen,” _Rowdy said. 

_”And farms between the forest and Esgaroth,” _Hanasian added and in his mind the task became impossibly large. The time needed to search each farm thoroughly and the sheer scale of the forest did little to inspire hope. 

_”We should split up,” _Frea suggested and then, from the darkness, came an elven fair voice. 

_”A very bad idea for I believe we have need of every sword you have,” _Elrohir stated plainly. 

_”They have her!”_ Hanasian cried and Elrohir extended a hand and set it on Hanasian’s shoulder. 

_”Yes. Elladan and I have seen her. She is being kept on the farm nearest to Thranduril’s realm.” 

“Is she safe?” 

“She is in a well. I imagine it is very cold. She was not dressed for it,” _Elrohir replied, uncertain of the wisdom of speculation for he believed there was something else awry given what they had seen as she was dragged out and thrust into the well. 

_”I will take you there. Elladan watches to prevent anything else befalling.” 

“Else? What else?”_ Farbarad growled sharply. 

_”We don’t have time for this,” _Hanasian snapped and nodded at Elrohir, _”Lead on, Elrohir, with all speed. I’ll not have my wife freeze to death in a pit waiting on us.”_ 

It was all they could do to keep up with the Elf in the moonless night, for he moved with characteristic swiftness through the snowy expanses. Weary and frantic as they were, however, they made no complaint and no one lagged. Not even Frea and Folca, who were no longer young men. Elrohir led them past the other farms, their twinkling warm windows and the pale plumes of smoke from their hearths. He led them into the bare, dormant boles of Eryn Lasgalen’s trees. On he led them until the promise of dawn blushed the eastern horizon. Only then did he pause and make a bird call that Elladan promptly answered. Elrohir stole forward through the trees until he reached to his brother. 

Elladan did not look away from his vigil. The farmhouse was dark, no light from its windows peeked forth. A small stable stood on the far side, closest to Esgaroth. The house stood twenty paces from the trees they sheltered in. The well stood in a straight line from the door, some ten paces from the house eaves. Elladan held up eight fingers to indicate how many he had detected inside the house. Hanasian flickered a hand sign to him and Elladan shook his head. There had been no sound or signal from the well. At that, Hanasian turned to his own people and gave out the command by hand signal. The others faded away to move into position before dawn arrived to illuminate the snowy farm properly. 

In the well the darkness was absolute. It pressed upon her like a great barrow, outweighed only by the chill that emanated from the frozen earth around her. The rotting water had iced over. So had her clothing. It had been damp with ale, sweat and blood. Ice hung in her hair too. Rin had her knees drawn up to her chest. Her muscles screamed in fatigue from the constant shivering, the earlier beating and her attempt to escape this nightmare. Her jaw ached from the constant chattering of her teeth. She had not eaten nor drunk anything for a long time. Her thoughts were slowing, becoming muddy and dull. All she could do now was hang onto one thing and one thing alone. An idea. A thought. She must not go to sleep. She mustn’t. She had no idea why anymore. Only that she mustn’t. The icy material over her knees crunched as she pressed her brow against them. She mustn’t go to sleep. No…no…only it was so warm there. So warm…why mustn’t she go there? It made no sense. None at all… In fact, it was silly, because it was so warm there and so cold here. 

They moved with the first proper rays of sunlight. Most moved for the farmhouse. Rowdy and Kholas were the first to enter the place. The sound of shattering glass as they bulled through the windows on the far side was the only signal the others needed. The door was pulled open and Frea, Folca, Stillwater and Slippery pressed in from the other side while Elladan and Elrohir waited with arrows ready should any flee from house. Three Rangers converged on the well, tossed the lid aside and shouted down into it. Only silence returned from the well, carried on a blast of frigid air. 

Elrohir glanced to where the Rangers were crowded around the well, foreboding seeping through him. 

_”RIN! RIN! Hurry, rope, Mec! RIN!”_ Hanasian bellowed, voice echoing off the walls of the well shaft.


----------



## Elora (Sep 29, 2012)

It was a sure sign that he was right to get out of the company. He had lost his edge. Maybe love caused that or maybe he just didn’t read signs as he should. How could he allow his wife to be taken again? Short of chaining her to himself, he couldn’t keep her safe. Self-doubt filled Hanasian faster than he could drain it off. He didn’t have the Company anymore, and so his whole being was focused on his love. Perhaps coming to Esgoroth was the wrong decision. Maybe they should have just headed west to their home and set about making it proper. Now, because of his lapse in leadership and thought, Rin was put in danger again. This was it. If she was alright after this, they would go west and not give a care to the world outside. He swore he would not let her out of his sight again. They would live happily together, not bothered by anyone. 

It wasn’t long before a rope was brought, and it was secured to Hanasian as he worked his way intp the well. He lowered himself slowly down, hoping he was not too late to save his wife and child. He found her slumped in the fetid, icy waters, cold to the touch, and removed the rope from himself to secured it around Rin. At his signal, the others above worked to pull her up. He watched her go, sending his enduring hope that she would survive and vowing that those responsible for this would die. Once again he had to let her go out of his sight and the rope did not fly back to fast enough. He scrambled to get out of the well and he saw that two men were being held by Kholas while Farbarad was restrained by Frea and Folca. A third man was walking out of the house with Stillwater and Rowdy, a slight grin on his face. He looked at Hanasian as he stepped forward. Elladan rested his bow and went to tend to Rin, who lay covered in cloaks. Elrohir kept his at the ready and trained on any potential target.

If anyone saw it coming, it was Farbarad. A blink of an eye was too long for the events that unfolded as the muffled silence of the snow-covered lands erupted into chaos. Hanasian ordered Farbarad to be released. As the hands of Frea and Folca relaxed their grip, Farbarad shook them away and considered moving against the third man. But what he saw only caused him to react with instinct. With a hand that moved so fast and sly, Silver Fox ripped himself from Rowdy’s grip and smashed Stillwater in the face with a fist. Before Rowdy could react, the man had Stillwater’s knife and slammed its hilt into Rowdy’s face. Elrohir let his arrow fly but it only sliced the neck of the swift-moving Silver Fox. The man had taken a swift step forward and sent his stolen dagger sailing right toward Rin where she lay. Elladan turned his head when his keen eye marked the blade’s flight. He lifted his hand up to knock it away but Farbarad jumped forth in front of the flying knife to shield Rin. He took it full on in the side between his ribs and his blood spilled in a crimson stain upon snow, Rin and Elladan as he crumpled to the ground. Reactions to this were swift and chaotic. Kholas slammed the heads of the two men he held together hard. One fell backwards dead as shards of his broken skull pierced his scalp and brain. The other spun away, but fell as the concussion caused him to lose balance. Mecarnil stopped his fall with a knife to his belly. He twisted and turning it hard and fast, and then pushed the man backwards off his blade so that he too fell and bled out in the snow. Hanasian lunged after Silver Fox but the sly Cardolanian rolled in the snow, regained his feet and ran for Eryn Lasgalen. Hanasian gave pursuit, his blade in hand and the two men had disappeared into the woods within moments. Kholas set out after them but Mecarnil signalled him to go with him to the right. Frea and Folca together ran off to the left of where Silver Fox and Hanasian had disappeared in the wood. 

The chill wind sifted the falling snow all around in the gray skies. Hanasian followed the trail Silver Fox left; it was quite easy in the snow. Not only did he leave heavy footprints, his bleeding neck left a blood trail. Hanasian didn’t know what he would do when he caught up to the man, but his mind was filled with rage at what had been done to his wife by this man. Not thinking what took place at the farmhouse in those moments, Hanasian pressed on and gave no rest to the man he pursued. 

Silver Fox dodged his pursuer and worked his way slowly to the right in the wood. Hanasian had little trouble following, for the crimson snow pointed the way. It was when the Silver Fox had to climb over a huge fallen tree that Hanasian caught up to him. Malagorn rested as he straddled the log. His strength departed with each drop of blood. The elf’s arrow had done more damage than had first appeared. His breath gave out clouds of silvery steam as he looked at the approaching Hanasian. 

_”You sully all who call themselves Arnorians,”_ Malagorn gasped. 

Hanasian slowed but his determined demeanour did not alter. His knife in hand, Hanasian continued his approach towards the man and said, _”You, and those that think like you have failed. It ends here. Here and now!”_ 

Silver Fox laughed, _”So you will kill me and you will think it will end? It will not. You know that. Another will take my place.”_ 

Hanasian was nearly to the log and was about to grab the man and pull him down to finish it but instead Malagorn fell on his own. The loss of blood from the arrow from Elrohir’s bow had found its mark. It had taken time for the man to bleed out. Hanasian stood before him and watched the snow turn scarlett and pink, and fought the urge to stab him viciously. He stood over the man and cursed him. With that he hoped that now he and Rin would have peace. Rin! He had to get back to his beloved! He had sworn in the well he would never leave her side again, yet he found himself in the snowy woods alone. He turned just as a knife blade dug into his shoulder. It was aimed for his back behind his heart. Hanasian fell and rolled, pulled the knife out. A ranger’s knife of Cardolan! Now, it was he who was staining the snow. Hanasian wondered if he would see his wife again as a shadow crept over him. 

_”You stupid half-breed…”_ a voice said quietly. Hanasian tried to roll and see who stood over him. But he knew the voice. It went on… 

_”Not even that, really. Your Lossoth bastard blood speaks loudly of all that is wrong with Arthedain. You would have us go the way of Rhuadur and mingle, and mingle again. But aside from our great King, true pure Dunedain blood only pulses through ever so few, and the fewest, yet purist, are Cardolanion! You have sullied our rightful Queen you who call yourself Arthedainian. You are from a Lossoth-mingled line, and only half so. You should call yourself Rohirrim since you are half so. Now you mingle the blood of the Rohirrim into our line, and you think we would follow you? No, you will die here, and our Queen will be cleansed and will bear a child of true Cardolanion blood, and our people will continue!”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 29, 2012)

Though Hanasian heard the words, he could not bring himself to believe what was being said. He lay on the ground and stared up at the man that stood over him, he wheezed a response breathlessly, _”Mecarnil… we are brothers in arms! We rode the Paths of the Dead with our King! You know not what you say!” 

“I know exactly what I say, ‘brother’. It has not been easy for me these long years. Yes, we served our King, and yes, I served you as my Captain in the Company. But you are no longer my Captain, and are no longer a Company. I regret it has come down to this, old friend, but Cardolan will again rise from the ashes of the destruction of men.”_ 

Mecarnil raised his knife and sent it down hard toward Hanasian’s chest but he was knocked off balance when a log hit his head. The sound of the wood cracking on Mecarnil’s head was muffled in the snowy trees and Hanasian’s knife instead plunged into the chest of Mecarnil as he fell on top of him, the sound little more than a soft scrape. Standing over the two men was Kholas, his head bloodied down one side. 

_”If you are going to kill, then kill. Waste not time talking.”_ the Easterling said flatly. 

Mecarnil fell to the side of Hanasian as he pushed him off. Hanasian stood and looked at Kholas, who stared at Mecarnil. Hanasian brished the man’s bloody hair from his swollen cheek, wrapped his arm around his neck and drew him close. 

He whispered, _”This did not happen this way. He died in the pursuit of Silver Fox. He deserves to be remembered with honour.”_ 

Kholas was confused; his head still rang from the clubbing he took from Mecarnil. He wasn’t sure what Hanasian was saying but the sound of footsteps brought the two to turn about. Frea and Folca approached through the trees and stopped when they saw the two bloodied men standing. Looking about, they saw the two dead men. 

Folca noted the blood-stained snow and asked, _”What happened here Cap?”_ 

Frea was not far behind his twin and also paused to study the scene. He looked at the two dead men and then to Hanasian and Kholas’s wounds. A silence followed, but Hanasian finally said, _”I’m not really sure what happened. My recollection after Silver Fox hit me with his knife and knocked the wind out of me seems to have blurred in my mind. I think they killed each other in the fight while I was down.”_ 

Folca looked at Kholas, who was still dazed and unsure what to say. Folca asked, _”What do you know of this, Easterling?”_ 

Kholas swallowed and said as his arm wiped the blood and sweat from his brow, _”I don’t know for certain... I was hit with a log or something from behind as I pursued. Mecarnil was not far behind me. I heard a scuffle and I turned to look, and everything went black. When I came to, I came over here to help Hanasian up out of the snow. It looks like the two men fought and killed each other while we both were down.”_ 

Frea wiped Kholas’s head with some cloth, and he jumped away, _”Our Captain is wounded! See to him!”_ 

Frea looked at Silver Fox, then at Mecarnil, then stood and looked at Hanasian and saw to his wound. Folca looked at Kholas, then at Hanasian, before saying, _”You all go. I will tend to our fallen.”_ 

Frea paused as did Kholas and Hanasian. Frea said gruffly, _”Go! See about the others! And us go see Rin!”_ 

The brothers looked at each other before departing, and in silence told each other it happened the way Hanasian said it happened… even if it was a load of lies. 

The three set out back through the woods toward the farmhouse. Folca was noted the tracks. If their Captain said it happened a certain way, then it happened a certain way. Any sign to the contrary would soon be obscured in the falling snow. Right now, their concern was whether the others, and particularly Rosmarin and her unborn child. They returned to find the elf brothers had transferred those alive into the farmhouse for shelter. Elladan and Elrohir tended Rin, who was just now starting to stir as warmth returned to her limbs. They found Slippery tending Fabarad, who still barely lived despite the severity of his wound. Stillwater had a broken nose, and Rowdy had a cut on his face but both men were in no danger of perishing from their injuries. Hanasian fell to his knees beside Rin as she opened her eyes. She smiled shyly as if in a dream and Hanasian leaned over and kissed her forehead.

_”I love you Rosmarin.”_ 

Fatigue and the loss of blood finally took him at that and Hanasian fell to his side. He sank into a world of dreams. It was his turn to be tended. The sounds of voices sounded so far away, and Hanasian struggled to hang on to this world. He did not want to go to sleep… at least not before knowing Rin was alive and well. But the voices filled his head, and he faded into dream…. 

He was only a boy and he sat with his sister as his mother and father talked. Another young man was there; he recognized as his brother Hayna. But he left and his father and mother argued. Father was leaving, dressed for battle. He looked at him and said, 

_”You will understand one day.”_

Then he turned back to his mother. She cried as he kissed her on the cheek. She did not kiss him back. He turned and walked out the door, and little Hanasian and Halcwyn wondered if they would ever see him again. 

He opened an eye and saw the yellow of a blazing fire. They were still in the house and it was warm. He felt hot. He tried to move but couldn’t. It was then the most beautiful face came to him. Rin leaned over and kissed him long and slow.


----------



## Elora (Oct 1, 2012)

The room in the old farmhouse was filled with the scent of wood-smoke as the fire worked at trying to keep the place warm. Hanasian woke up from his dream to find his shoulder wrapped tight and Kholas sitting there by the fire with his head bandaged. It looked like the available bedsheets had been sacrificed for the purpose. Farbarad was closest to the fire but he wasn’t awake. Both Stillwater and Rowdy had bandages on their noses and were sitting at a small table playing a card game. Where was Rin? Hanasian tried to get up but the pain in his shoulder went all the way through him and made it hard to breathe. He began to cough. Slippery came in, followed by Frea who said, _”You settle down there now Cap. As doc tells it, you took a severe blade hit that caught a bit of your lung.”_ 

Hanasian managed to catch his breath but refused to lay back down. He asked, _”Doc? Where’s Doc? Where’s Rin?”_ 

Folca arrived then and found Slippery was tending to Farbarad, but he quickly rounded her and Rowdy back out of the room. Folca said, _”We’ll only be a few moments.”_ 

When it was only the four there, Frea said in a low voice to Hanasian, _”We prepared the body of Mecarnil and figured to bury him today. We were hoping you would wake for it.” 

“How long have I been out?”_ Hanasian asked. 

Folca answered, _”This is the second day. Didn’t miss much. Been a full blizzard out since the fight until this morning.” 

“Where is Rosmarin?”_ Hanasian asked sternly. 

Frea said, _”In the other room by the fire. She’s been sleeping a lot too. Worry not, she and the baby are safe. We’re more worried about you and Farbarad. It looks like you will live. Farbarad we’re not so sure. He lost a lot of blood. The sons of Elrond tended to him and you. I think you will be fine with rest. We hold hope Farbarad will make it.”_

Hanasian leaned forward and motioned the three to draw close. He whispered, _”Who knows what here?” 

“Just us.”_ Folca whispered in Rohirric before saying in Westron, _”We know that events moved beyond all reason. We pressured Kholas to tell us, which he did finally after we pointed out the many inconsistencies we noticed. We all agree it’s the best for everyone, and for the Company record.”_ 

Frea and Kholas nodded, and Hanasian nodded as well. The conflict he felt within him it reminded him of the day in Khand nearly twenty years before. Decisions had to be made faster than there was time for thought. Now a trusted comrade in arms from the war and in Company campaigns had fallen. Hanasian resolved that he would bury the ill that erupted at the last and remember the good. It was what captains had to do. Mecarnil had proven himself a better man that the final madness that had consumed him 

Slippery stuck her head in and said, _”I have to tend Farbarad. You will have to take your meet elsewhere.”_ 

Kholas went over to sit by the fire while Frea and Folca stood up. Hanasian said to them, _”Help me up and take me to see my beloved wife.”_ 

With one on each side, they walked Hanasian through the doorway to the kitchen where a blanket hung, separating where Rin rested from the rest of the room. Hanasian looked in on her and saw her peacefully sleeping. Hanasian said, _”I’m going to lay down here with Rin. Wake us when the service is ready.”_ 

He got as comfortable as he could and buried his face into her hair as he held her close.


----------



## Elora (Oct 1, 2012)

She ran on cool, soft grass that sprang under her bare feet and tickled them in such a way that it made her giggle. Ahead was a dappled array of sunlight that pooled here and there on the ground. Sunlight streamed over Loch as he streaked away ahead of her. He was older. His legs were longer. But sometimes he would let her catch up and they would tumble beneath the trees and laugh. She loved this game. She loved running through the trees and sunlit patches. She loved the feel of the grass under her feet, the warm summer air on her skin, the breeze in her hair that had tangled despite her mother’s care to brush it out earlier. There would be knots so ferocious that tugging them free would bring tears to her eyes no matter how Da and Loch teased her. She’d be sitting in Ma’s lap, giggling and squirming, eyes screwed shut come evening. She didn’t care. It was worth it. 

Rin called ahead to her brother. His answer floated back to her, singsong high and taunting. If he were heading for the brook there would be trouble. They weren’t allowed there, not after last week. She hadn’t fallen in. Loch had pushed her in because he thought it was funny. It was, until their parents found out. Now they weren’t allowed near it, even though summer had made it all slow and shallow and the frogs could be seen hiding in the cool, sucking mud of the bed. Today would be a day that Loch would not let her catch him. He’d run right up to that brook and hop across it like he was a frog himself. Unfair as it was, she knew why. It was because she was growing and she was getting faster. She’d catch him, one day soon. She knew she would. She’d catch him good and all on her own and not because he let her. 

But not this day. One of the nearby ferns reached out and lightly touched her shoulder. She blinked, confused and discovered it was a hand. A hand gently grasped her shoulder and shook it but it was not Loch’s hand, nor Ma’s nor Da’s. 

_”Shhh…Rin….Shhh….it’s me,”_ Frea said as his cousin’s wife flinched from his touch. Folca was stirring Hanasian to wake on the other side. 

The confusion and fear on Rin’s face in that instant made his heart ache but once she had her bearings she hid it away again. He released her shoulder and she turned to where Hanasian lay. 

_”Doc…Doc no, not now. It’s time and you’re not yet strong enough,”_ Folca said and Hanasian managed to lift a hand and wrap it around her wrists. 

_”He’s right, my love,”_ Hanasian said and drew her hands up so that he could kiss her knuckles. 

_”Time for what?” 

“Mecarnil,”_ Hanasian answered. 

Understanding dawned in her face, chased by something else that she hid away. Daylight was failing, the blizzard had subsided in what was proven later to be a momentary respite. It was time to farewell a friend, one he would remember as a friend, a brother in arms. It had to be that way. By the time those able to attend had been girded against the cold, Elladan and Elrohir had returned. 

Solemnly, they picked their way to the site prepared. It was under the eaves of Eryn Lasgalen, a clear view down to the lake and the twinkling lights of Esgaroth. Behind the forest rose the peaks of the Misty Mountains. Ahead rose the Lonely Mountain. Torches had been lit and thrust into the frozen ground as far as possible. Because the ground was frozen, and because the rites of Mecarnil’s people did not involve pagan pyres, the only option remaining was a cairn of stones. 

Large rocks had been positioned around Mecarnil’s body already. Hanasian suspected it was the work of Elves. Certainly Elladan and Elrohir had been busy and likely it had been more than them. He could not see any of Thranduril’s folk now but that did not mean they were not there, watching. With Farbarad still unconscious, Hanasian realised the rites would fall to him. Rin stood silent, uncertain of what to do because she did not know such things. Mecarnil had made it one of his chief purposes to educate her, but his focus had been on matters of the court rather than funeral rites. She stood there eying the stones, thoughts hidden behind her eyes. Folca stood on one side of him, Rin the other and Frea next to her. 

The cold was already leeching into his bones despite the measures taken to keep him warm. He did not know if he could say the words. There were many to speak and his lungs had not yet recovered. Nor was he certain what Mecarnil would make of a half-breed leading his final rites. But he could not think of that, would not think of that now. His grip on Rin’s forearm tightened and he drew a breath to begin. The action made him cough and Rin’s fixed stare on the stones shifted then to her husband. 

Pits and stones…she hated them. All this death was her fault. Had she not gone to the aid of that man. Had she not crossed paths with the Black. Had she not stepped forward and remained just Rin, just a thief and a healer and Erían remained just a sad tale of a little girl lost all those years ago. Now Mecarnil was dead, Farbarad was dying, Loch was dead and Hanasian just might perish too. It was all her fault. What sort of healer brought such death? It was no wonder that Mecarnil was so bitterly disappointed in her. In under a year, she’d killed off half the Rangers that had survived her father’s ambitions. She just might wipe them all out. Loch was buried under stone and now Mecarnil would be too. She could sense the pain Hanasian was in. How was she to just stand there and ignore all of this? HOW? 

Elladan and Elrohir sensed the difficulty Hanasian was having and began for them. In their years they had observed enough Dundedain funeral rites to know their form. As the rites were performed, those around slowly added stones to the cairn. While this happened, Hanasian sensed the pain within him begin to ease. He implicitly understood why this was but it was not the time or place to chastise his wife for it. She was healing him, no matter what anyone had to say about it. She got far enough that he was able to walk forward with her to the cairn. Rin bent and gathered up two stones from the pile at the foot of the structure. She passed one to Hanasian, the smallest so that he could find the strength to set it into place. 

As he did so, he struggled to find the words of farewell. So many things jostled within him. 

_”Rest, old friend. Rest in honour and peace for your service has been long and true. I will never forget that, never forget you,”_ he ultimately said in Aduanic. 

Rin understood none of this and Hanasian resolved that he would remedy that in the time they would now have for each other. So many things he could tell her about her people, her history, even if he were of such mingled descent himself. Rin set the final rock in place with a single phrase in Dunlendic. 

_”Forgive me,”_ she whispered, fingers lingering on the rock. 

Hanasian found himself hoping that the rocks would not betray Mecarnil’s final moments. Her fingers left the stone and her expression was unchanged as she returned her hand to his arm and guided them both back. There was only one left now and he lay gripped in a battle that came of his unflinching loyalty.


----------



## Elora (Oct 1, 2012)

With evening falling thick and fast and the wind beginning to lash them again, there was nothing left but to set the final rocks in place and seek the shelter of the farmhouse once again. By the time they had regained the warmth, Hanasian was lightheaded and his limbs shook with the strain. No sooner had he been guided to one of the few armchairs that had survived the attack did Rin move in again. Elrohir murmured for the need for caution and Elladan sucked in a gasp at what followed. 

While not healers, they were the sons of a master healer and what they sensed was, strictly speaking impossible. Lienduril’s Quickening was not a mortal technique. It was not for mortals. Mortals never performed it. There were very good reasons for this. However, despite the adaptations made, there was no mistaking what Rin was doing. It should not have worked. It should have been catastrophic. 

_”No, enough!”_ Elladan burst out when he could not bear it any longer. 

Rin removed her hands and Hanasian felt no stronger. He drew a breath to say something and then realised something. He could draw a breath without coughing. His eyes widened at that and Rin brushed her fingers along his jaw. 

_”What have you done?”_ he asked with a combination of concern and wonder. 

_”Remember our stowaway – Morcal?”_ 

Hanasian nodded his assent, _”He proved that the rot and nonsense sprouted about Lienduril’s Quickening was precisely that. All it needed was a little tweaking, a bit of practice, some patience… But I can’t do anything about the blood you have lost, my love. That you will have to manage on your own. Rest, warmth, food. Don’t let yourself be gulled. It will take some time before your full strength not only returns but can be sustained.” 

“This is madness,_” Elrohir muttered. 

_”I’ve not lost one yet. If that makes me mad, then so be it,”_ Rin replied as she straightened to her height. 

Before she had turned away Hanasian knew what she was about to do next. He also knew it would be easier to talk the sun down from the sky than dissuade her. The sons of Elrond had no such experience. 

As Rin turned to deal with Farbarad, Elladan planted himself in her way with the pronouncement, _”I cannot permit this.” 

“I do not recall asking your permission.” 

“You cannot do this!” 

“Can I not? I have just buried one Ranger sworn to my service. And now you would have me stand here and wait to bury the last Ranger of Cardolan? He will not last the night.” 

“You do not know that.” 

“He will not last the night and I will not fail him! I have one Ranger’s blood on my hands. I cannot bear another’s.”_

An Elf and a woman of pure Dunedain descent in a contest of wills was a rare sight. Her expression was implacable and remorseless and Elladan’s attention slipped to the man in the armchair. Hanasian subtly shook his head at his friend. 

_”I cannot allow it,”_ Elladan persisted and at that Rin held her wrists forward towards him. The bruises left by others were still dark tattoos on her pale skin. 

_”Then bind me. Hand and foot. Make the knots tight for else I will find a way out. Then lock me somewhere, and watch the door and windows night and day without surcease. Do not open the door, not once. For if you do, I will find a way out. There is not a lock I cannot pick, a door or window I cannot dislodge. I can even find my way out through rooves if I must. I found my way out of that well and had they not beaten me senseless, I would have again. If you would stop me, then that is what you must do.”_ 

She knew it was a cruel tactic. Elladan and Elrohir were both aware of the torment she had endured as a prisoner only days ago. She was being so very unkind and manipulative, but she could not countenance another death. Not Farbarad. Not after Loch and Mecarnil. No, not another. She was fighting for his life and there was not a thing she would not do for either. For had he not thrown his life down for hers? Did she not owe him at least this? 

Stricken, Elladan had no answer. What she presented him with was a sickening choice. Around them the others were silent, frozen into place. Elladan dropped his eyes and only then did Rin move past him and continue on to where Farbarad lay. He felt her begin again, only this time drawing deeper. He shook his head in his dismay and caught Hanasian beckon him nearer. 

_”My friend, you cannot dissuade the tide,”_ Hanasian said, studying his wife’s back as she worked, _” She has been wielding this technique for some time during her service to the Black. It tires her, but no greater harm than that seems to arise from it. Indeed, more than some have been grateful for it.” 

“What do you know of the Quickening?” 

“Little,” _Hanasian admitted, _”And you?”_ 

Elladan made to answer and then paused to glance at his brother. Without knowing it, Hanasian may have made a point. 

_”I have but a little art, Hanasian. No more. Neither Elrohir or I are our father’s equal.” 

“Might it be possible, then, that the only healer amongst our number knows something we do not?”_ Elrohir stated. 

_”Of course…but if it tires her when she is strong and well, what now will it bode for her, or her child? It is a marvel she has not lost it already and Farbarad’s wounds are grievous.” 

“She is stronger than she seems. Tenacious, bloody minded, mule stubborn and fundamentally unable to do as she is told. But she is also a truly gifted Healer. I have seen it for myself and now I suspect you have too. See? I have not coughed once. More than all of that, I know my beloved will do nothing that would endanger our child. After all that she has endured, nothing could be so precious to her.” _

Hanasian’s final words were intended as a warning for her and she marked it well even if she made no open response to it. There was so much damage to repair and she was not in the least certain that she could prevail for all of this talk of strength and gifts and impossible techniques. He was tired, weak, and vulnerable and what she was doing was demanding that he fight. If she drew so deeply on herself that she sacrificed the child she carried, then she would never forgive herself. Nor would Hanasian…or Farbarad for that matter. While Rin worked, Slippery kept things organised. The woman was inordinately attentive. Rowdy was watching too, but then he was always watching. Hanasian kept Elladan and Elrohir engaged with talk of future plans.


----------



## Elora (Oct 1, 2012)

When Rin became aware of her surroundings again it was late. Men snored, even Rowdy. Slippery’s eyes were heavy. Hanasian was dozing in his armchair and she knew that once she gave in to her own fatigue it would own her entirely for many an hour to come. Outside the renewed blizzard howled balefully and the farmhouse groaned in its jagged teeth. 

_”Foolish, remarkable, impossible,”_ Elladan said. 

_”It may not yet be enough,”_ Rin replied, _”He has lost so much blood. I fear too much…so much blood for a realm that should never have been.” 

“Will you rest? Please?”_ 

For the life of her, she could not remember her answer. Nor could she remember cleaning up, getting to her feet and returning to their side of the kitchen blanket with Hanasian. She could not remember dreams. She could not remember a thing. Rin woke with a start at a sudden sound. 

_”Sorry,”_ Stillwater said from his position by the kitchen hearth. He had been stirring new life into the fire there. 

Hanasian was still asleep and this, Rin thought, was a good thing. 

_”You’ll put it out that way,”_ Rin observed and Stillwater waved a hand at her. 

_”You get out of that blanket and it will mean both our hides. I never met anyone who openly provoked an Elf before.” 

“Do what you’re told, lassie,”_ came a tired growl from a weary Ranger the other side of the blanket. 

At that, Rin smiled in relief and snuggled back under the blankets against Hanasian. 

_”Well I’ll be,”_ Stillwater exclaimed, stunned at the sight of an obedient Company Healer. 

He managed to coax life out of the kitchen fire and went immediately to convey the tidings. Frea shook his head. 

_”Impossible,”_ he stated flatly. 

Hanasian kept his eyes closed but could hear the banter go back and forth on the other side of the blanket. Rin settled back in against him and set her head upon his chest. He knew she listened for his heartbeat. He could feel their child cradled between them. He felt her draw a deep breath and sigh as she tightened her arms around him. He felt so languorous that he easily drifted back to sleep again. When he woke again the farmhouse was bright with midday light and the wind had abated. It was also very quiet and Rin was gone. He quelled initial alarm, roused himself and pulled the blanket aside. He found his wife there, peering curiously out the window along with several others. Farbarad was still asleep. Everyone else was pressed to one of two windows. 

_”What is going on?”_ Hanasian asked and at that his wife left the window and came to where he stood. 

_”There are Elves out there, talking,”_ Rin told him, _”I don’t know what it’s about.” 

“Elladan and Elrohir are out there with them. Talking in Elvish,” _Stillwater added, not peeling his eyes from the scene. 

_”Fancy that. Elves talking Elvish. What a shock,”_ Slippery muttered and by Hanasian's side Rin grinned at the woman’s sarcasm. 

_”They’re coming back!”_ Stillwater exclaimed and at that, those at the window scattered back around the farmhouse and strove to appear nonchalant. 

Elladan wasted no time, _”Given events here, Thranduril has recapitulated. He’s prepared to offer sanctuary until such time as you can make your way West. We’d take you now, but Farbarad will need time before he can travel. So frankly, will you. It is too vulnerable and remote to remain here.” 

“All of us? Thranduril would take all of us?” _Hanasian inquired. 

_”Seems he’s not prepared to explain to his son how he came let the cousin of the High King perish right on his very borders without so much as the offer of temporary sanctuary. So, Esgaroth or Thranduril…which is it to be?” _

It was, to say the least, a surprising decision to be presented with. Hanasian looked to his wife and found her looking at him, brow furrowed. 

_”What is it, love?”_ he asked for it may be that she sensed something important. 

_”Who is this Thranduril anyway? And if he’s so eager to help, where was he before? Sounds like a typical noble to me, bending this way or that according to the direction of the wind.”_ 

Hanasian wasn’t entirely how to begin answering those questions and so he turned his attention back to the more immediate matter. Esgaroth or the elven realm of Thranduril. Esgaroth had already proven perilous. Thranduril’s realm was far the safer option, provided his wife did not ask the wrong question at the wrong time.


----------



## Elora (Oct 14, 2012)

Thranduril's hospitality only extended so far. The Rangers of Arnor and the Gondorians were welcome and they were intrigued with Rin and the story that drifted in her wake. They would tolerate the Rohirrim as they were kin of the Northmen and allies of Gondor, but the Easterling Kholas was not welcome. Hanasian at first refused to go unless all of his party were allowed to go, but Kholas eased his concern.

_"I will return to Esgoroth. You take refuge with the elves. It is best to keep eyes and ears in Lake Town. Besides, the pretty serving girl, Tarina, still favours me even though I was not completely honest" 

"How do you know that?"_ Folca asked. 

Kholas answered, _"It was in the way she looked when we left. She didn't like my deception, but she was saddened to see us go. I will return, and if I'm right, I will enjoy my time there that much more."_

Hanasian agreed, saying, _"Yes, meeting a beautiful young woman can have that effect. You go, watch and listen, and we will meet again one day."_ 

Kholas bowed and saluted, and turned to go. The rest of the party prepared to follow the Elven guards. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Videgavia and Berlas ran the Old Company in their own way. Vid sought to make his mark and so daily training was the first activity before a late breakfast. This rigid discipline was the source of constant grumbling but the grit of the men who had chosen to stay didn’t truly object. They just couldn’t say that. It was one of the jobs of soldiers to complain. A friendly competition sprang up between themselves, the Free Old Company commanded by Videgavia as they came to be called, and the Free Company of Rhun commanded by Khor. It kept both companies on a keen edge despite the constant chill weather that tried to dampen their spirits. 

A small yet much needed trickle of Gondorian seafarers made the trek to serve the Old Company, seeing it as a calling by their King, and were swiftly put to work on the ship. Easterling soldiers who wanted a home in arms and did not join Legate Khirue’s Home Guard, were those who wanted to join the Old Company. Only a few were accepted and only then on a recommendation from one of the Old Company’s Easterling recruits. Khor accepted some into his Free Company of Rhun. While those who did not make the cut would have been welcomed in earlier days, the fact they were going to be taking ship to lands unknown meant their available room would be limited. Had they two seaworthy ships and the men to work them, larger companies would have been welcome. 

In training the Rhun Company trained more as an army unit as it was mostly comprised of Easterling military soldiers. The Old Company trained more as a covert and marine force. The seafarers of Gondor joined the Old Company and would form the hands to man the ship. Khor’s Company would be the muscle should they succeed in landing on a far shore. Privately, Videgavia hoped Khor would be the one who would be looking for the fight should it be needed, for they will likely be restless having to spend endless days on a ship at sea. Though the numbers of men in each company were roughly the same, it will be the strength of the Company of Rhun that will hopefully get them out of any scraps they might encounter. Until the winter storms passed and the ship was deemed seaworthy, they trained. 

On the ship, Donius worked below deck to repair some of the sealing that had deteriorated to a point of falling out. It was all he had been doing for some time now. Finishing a stretch near the bow, he drank some water and splashed some more on him to wipe away the grime and sweat. While it was chilly and damp outside, the same gray mist and drizzle day after day, in the confines of the ship’s hold it was quite stuffy and humid. As he rested, he watched his brother come down the old wooden ladder. His weight on the last rung caused it to give way and Daius stumbled to the bottom. 

_”Damn! This ship seems to be falling apart in front of our very eyes!” 

“I agree with you, brother,”_ Donius said as the hard fall made a bit more old seal fall away. He went on, _”I don’t know how anybody expects us to get, let alone keep, this old girl seaworthy.”_

Daius came over and handed his brother a small bottle. Donius uncorked it and winced as he smelled it. 

_’”What’s this?” 

“Not sure…”_ Daius answered as he shrugged. 

_”Khule found it and was delighted. Said it was a decent version of the harsh draught they would use in the war. Orcish in nature, but the Easterlings tamed it some. Still, you will warm up if you’re cold, or cool down if you’re hot. Whatever it is, it doesn’t go down too bad once you get past the smell.”_ 

Donius shrugged and said, _”Bottoms up.”_

He took a long swig off the bottle. After a bit of a cough, he rasped, _”It burns on the way down, but in a soothing way. Now, how are we going to get this ship to stay together? It wasn’t in such bad shape when we took possession of it.”_

Daius took the bottle back and had his own swig. He went to say something but he had to pause for a moment while his voice came back. 

_”Remember that hulk we came back from Harad on? That comatose mage was doing something to the ship with his mind. It literally fell apart before we got to Pelargir.”_ 

Donius nodded as he thought. He said, _“Maybe the same thing here, only in reverse.”_ 

Daius went on, _”Thinking they needed the mage and the young witch to keep it all together?”_

Donius nodded and went back to work on sealing. Daius said, _”Little good working on it if that be the case, is there?”_

Donius pressed some pitch into a crack between planks and tapped on the plank. He said, _”The wood is solid and not eaten. Very good wood this, even for the age of this ship. No, we can get her fixed up. Besides, would you rather we be outside drilling with the rest of the Company?” _

Daius thought about it and nodded, _”Good point. Vid said we’re going to sail, so we best make it as seaworthy as we can. We’ll have to tell him of our suspicion though.” 

“We will tonight.” _ Donius said as he worked the sealing harder. Daius went back topside to continue working on the masts. 

The weeks passed and the fog and drizzle was ceaseless, except for when it would rain properly. The only way to know if there was a full moon was by the way the clouds glowed in a subtle faintness. Strong hands and some shipwrights from Pelargir arrived and set to work on the ship, intrigued by the tales of a Numenorean ship having been found. They got what they came for, and more. With the help of their knowledge of the craft, the old ship started to look and feel better. 

On shore, daily drills and training would give way to materiel movement. The evenings were spent around their fires, or for the old crew, their building they had made into a bar. Some of the men had decided to open the bar to others who were in their company. WulgoF and Mulgov charged higher prices for the cheapest of ales and they were making a fair haul. They would have grown too comfortable had it not been for Videgavia’s consistent drills. 

As the weeks passed, Anvikela grew more comfortable in their presence, and it seemed she had eyes for their Lieutenant. Berlas didn’t seem to mind her attention but thought it ill advised to get too close. All professionalism aside, he was concerned about his Captain. Vid was the first to really reach out to her and get her to come out of her shell. But Videgavia was not interested in anything further. He even encouraged Berlas somewhat. After a time, the men would comment about ‘his girl’ and Anvikela would slightly smile when she would hear that. If Berlas became a bit more protective of Anvikela, it was because she was their eyes and ears into this world they would try and get to when they set out. 
And it wasn’t going to be too long before some fair weather and friendly seas would come.


----------



## Elora (Oct 15, 2012)

The sun slanted between the bare boughs. Earth peeked between drifts of snow. Sun was rare still. Snow had relinquished her wintry empire to sleet, and sleet then to rain as winter passed. While it had not been easy to reach the sanctuary offered by Thranduril, the rewards of their efforts clearly showed. Farbarad’s recovery was near complete. Hanasian had regained his strength swiftly. Rowdy’s broken nose had largely resolved itself and Rin seemed to glow with renewed vitality and vigour. She had even been heard to laugh. Above all else, the care of Thranduril’s folk for the mortals sheltering in their midst, was evident in that silvery sound. It came only occasionally, but that it came at all spoke volumes. Rin had not been heard to laugh outright since the initial march from Minas Tirith. 

In that rare sun strewn moment, Hanasian was on his knees and talking to his child while Rin laughed from above. They were not alone. Farbarad was perched nearby and Rowdy was somewhere close at hand too. The more Farbarad got to know the Gondorian, the more convinced he was that the man would make a fine addition. After all, they were missing a man after Mecarnil’s death and with a child to defend now…and he was only one Ranger. One Ranger, who sat at his relative ease watching a charge he had long considered dead flourish in the fullness of motherhood. She wore it well. Verawyn would have as well had she not Bereth and his politics to contend with. Rin was quite literally her mother’s image, except for when she was up to something. Verawyn had never worn so devious a smile as her daughter did. With the rebels dealt with, there was nothing left but a long and fruitful life. He’d finally made it through to the other side. He missed Mecarnil sorely for it. As proper and exacting as his fellow Ranger had been, at his heart Mecarnil had only wanted what Farbarad now saw. Safety, prosperity, good life and health. 

As if she grasped the cant of his thoughts, Rin tipped her head back and laughed at whatever Hanasian said. The man had his hands on either side of her belly, fingers splayed, and he was smiling in that quiet and heartfelt way of his. A twinkle had returned to his eyes. Initially it had been difficult. Hanasian had not been able to tolerate his wife’s absence from his sight or hearing for even a moment. It underscored just how frightened Hanasian had been. In the immediate aftermath, there had been questions about the bruises on his wife. Farbarad recalled the dark, insidious stain at her wrists. Hanasian suggested that there was far worse. Yet, when questioned, all Rin would say was that those responsible were beyond mortal justice. Certainly she recovered strongly, particularly once Thranduril’s healers were able to take up the work for her. Now, clad in a green velvet gown fashioned in the elven style, no one would know what she had faced and survived. Not just with these rebels, but with the death of her brother and all the long years of desperate sorrow. 

Movement off to one side drew Farbarad’s attention. Though they were well within Thranduril’s realm, he would never completely relax his guard again. He knew that just as he knew the sun would set this day and rise again the next. Elladan and Elrohir emerged from the forest. They lifted their hands to Hanasian and Rin, who paused in whatever game they were playing to study the elves, and continued on to where Farbarad lounged. Their faces were solemn. Farbarad knew that his time of reflection and relative good cheer was ending. 

_”They’ve fired the farm,_” Elrohir said quietly, without preamble. 

Farbarad frowned, _”Who has?” 

“We do not know. Nor does Kholas,” Elladan supplied and Farbarad grunted at that, mind wheeling. 
_
Firstly, the fact that they’d spoken to the Easterling confirmed they’d ventured as far as Esgaroth. That meant that the report to Bard had been made. If Kholas didn’t know, it meant that the Easterling hadn’t seen anything in Esgaroth and if Kholas hadn’t seen anything… But surely they had them all in hand? Surely! 

_”How?” 

“Arrows dipped in pitch and set alight. We found the arrowheads in the ruins. The heat marked the metal,”_ Elrohir answered.


----------



## Elora (Oct 15, 2012)

Farbarad scratched at his jaw and weighed this up. Fired arrows meant that they struck from a distance. Uncertain as to their reception should they close and take more direct action? Why would they bother? Assuming it was yet more of these fools, what could they possibly have left to gain? How many were there? Farbarad’s attention slid back to Hanasian and Rin. They were deep in discussion again, earnest exchange of thoughts. Rin’s expression showed a candour rarely seen by others. As Hanasian made his reply he brushed a fall of sunlit pale hair back from her cheek. She leaned her cheek into his palm. How much should they know, he wondered? He was loathe to let such matters intrude on this precious time of peace. They had known so little of it since their paths crossed. And yet, to keep it from them both would be an unforgivable breach of trust. 

_”We should set out for Imladris as soon as we may. If they lay in wait for us, I would rather chance it while Rin is reasonably agile on her feet. If we wait…” _Fabarad rumbled. 

Rin was now some five months along and though she wore her pregnancy well, with the grace her mother had before her, she was unmistakeably pregnant. As the weeks passed, she would find it increasingly difficult to travel. The mountain passes would be all but impossible. They would slow, vulnerable…no, he could not chance it. 

_”There are some of Thranduril’s folk who have a mind to summer in Imladris. They would bolster our numbers, increase protection,”_ Elrohir stated. 

_”We’re all going too,” _Farbarad returned, aware of the thoughts of the others. 

Frea and Folca were intent on making Bree again. Secretly, though, Farbarad knew that neither man wanted to miss the chance to greet their cousin’s child. Stillwater and Slippery had no interest in returning to Gondor or Rhun. Something waited for them in Minas Tirith that neither were keen to encounter. As for Rowdy, well Farbarad had all but recruited him. He was good. He was very good. Quiet, discrete, attentive, and not in the least cowed by a certain Company Healer. Rowdy woul just batten down the hatches and let Rin storm around him in a way reminiscent of her foster brother. Loch would do the same thing, except he would have the temerity to grin at her which only fuelled her ire further. 

_”Then preparations are required,”_ Elladan said and the decision was made. 

_”I’d best tell them about this,”_ Farbarad said, and resolved to do exactly that tonight. 

This is how it came to be that he sat with Hanasian and Elrond’s Sons in the glow of dinner’s aftermath. Rin was elsewhere, head close to Slippery’s. The two women were up to something. Slippery had that smile he had come to appreciate so well. Every so often there was chuckling, nodding of heads, grins. It was making Stillwater nervous. But it kept Rin preoccupied and that was a good thing. The last thing he needed was to cast a new shadow over her head. While he kept an eye on Rin, Elladan summarised their earlier discussion. 

_”How soon?” 

“Two weeks…if you think she can be ready,”_ Elrohir replied and at that Hanasian thought a moment before he nodded. 

_”She will be. She will ensure she is. Rin wants to go home, wherever that is. Aside from fatigue, she is hale and well.” 

“Fatigue?”_ Farbarad inquired and heard the sharpness of his tone. 

”It is to be expected. She is nurturing a child, Ranger. The child draws on her strength as proper. It is the way of things,” Elladan reassured him and Farbarad nodded. 

Elrohir caught a smirk upon Hanasian’s face, _”Fatigue? Is that your excuse?” 

“It is. Ask her…she finds the need to nap now. My wife naps.” 

“Of course,” Elrohir murmured and Farbarad realised the Elf was being wicked. 
_
For weeks now, neither Hanasian nor Rin could be found in the late afternoon. Hanasian might ascribe it to naps, but Elrohir’s gentle game had Farbarad wondering. Rin may well be fatigued, but what was Hanasian’s excuse? Her pregnancy made her glow. Did he really expect them to believe that all that happened was napping? Before or after? That was the question that Farbarad wanted to ask. Mecarnil’s memory and the fact that the man would have been scandalised, made him hold his tongue. 

Hanasian told his wife of their plan to set out for Imladris in the coming weeks that very night as they readied for bed, but he said nothing of what had been discovered at the farm. She had only just started to sleep through the nights free of night terrors and he was not inclined to see that change. News that they would commence their long journey home made her eyes luminous with hope. 

_”Home,”_ she whispered reverently and he gathered her into the circle of his arms. 

_”Home, my love, as I promised. Our own. Four sturdy walls, a roof that does not leak. A garden too, for whatever it is we would grow…a warm hearth, a safe place. Ours. Our own. Never to wander again.” 

“Home,_” Rin repeated as if tasting the word and settled in against him. 

That night, Rin dreamt of many things. As her child grew, her dreams became strange. No longer frightening, but vivid and fantastical. She dreamt of home as she knew it, the sing song voices weaving around Hanasian’s in a child’s song and the sound of waves. She dreamt of the only home she had known before this glimpse of the future. She dreamt of Loch that night and it was so profound that it woke her. Hanasian drew deep, steady breaths beside her. Loch’s presence was palpable. She could hear his voice. Sense him. So close that it ached. She dreamt that he had been sitting, watching the dying embers of a hearth in an unfamiliar and yet comforting room. There had been a carpet thrown over the flagstones of the floor. Curtains had been drawn over the window at his back, set into a deep sill. He had been seated on a couch, legs crossed at the ankle, boots caked with mud, and he had been smiling. Lopsided, but not devilish. A deeply happy, contented smile. The sort that came when all was good and right in his world. She could almost smell him. And yet, in this elven chamber there was only herself, her beloved and their child. 

Rin considered waking Hanasian to tell him of this but decided against it. Instead, she lay down again and wrapped her arms around him. Loch was gone, a deep rift, torn away too soon, but her beloved was here beside her and they were going home. Each night Rin had the same dream. It varied only in one details. Sometimes Loch would glance up as if he looked in her direction and she would see his dark eyes gleamed with a heartfelt warmth. Two weeks passed and at last all was ready. Between their numbers and those venturing west for summer to Imladris, their numbers stood at a score. If anything or anyone lay in wait for them, they would come to rue their wicked plot.


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

Kholas found winter in Dale rather comfortable. He took up a job at the blacksmiths, and at night Tarina was there with him. He stayed away from her house but was there to comfort her when the old warrior veteran of the great war passed away. 

All the while he remembered why he was there, and his card playing at the inn where Tarina worked provided a perfect vantage point to listen to the banter while making a little extra money on the side. Word from the east was slow in coming as the weather didn’t allow much trade. But as spring arrived, news of the Company came to the inn and he learned they were still in Rhun. Kholas faced a brief moment of indecision. He could travel back east and try and re-join the company before they left. But instead he decided to go west to try to find Hanasian and the others who had wintered with the elves. But what about Tarina? He had to make a decision and it would have to be tomorrow morning. He leaned his head into her hair as she slept next to him and gave her a kiss. 

Preparation had gone on for some weeks for the day they would set out. Rowdy went forth with Frea to scout the way and each time they returned with news that the snows were still too deep. They did manage to make minor repairs along the track, filling in washouts with rocks and cutting away downed trees, but the high slopes were still in full winter. As the days passed, the weather warmed in the lowlands. With rain and sun came the rising waters of the rivers. Rowdy brought back word that he had met with elves from Imladris who sought out the sons of Elrond. Rin’s advancing state meant that as she grew she became further uncomfortab;e. News of the Elves on the trails made it clear to Hanasian that it was time to go. They would not be able to take a wagon and the horses would be used for supplies . One was made ready for Rin, though she little liked the idea and wanted walk like everyone else. Farbarad thankfully prevailed in a rare display of stubborness and so it was that Rin found herself riding at least most of the time. 

It was sunny and warm the day they set out. Hanasian awaited word from Kholas, but he had not come. He considered his concerns for Rin and the difficult journey ahead, they set out feelings on the track just as Kholas called out.

_”Leaving already?”_

Folca turned and saw Kholas and Tarina wading along in the wet snow, leading a horse with supply. 

Hanasian grinned at this, _”You’re late! But with good reason I suspect.”_

Kholas nodded and smiled. With eyes on Tarina, he said with a shrug, _”Her father died this winter. She dreamed of seeing the world, and so she settled his estate and refused to let me go without her.” _

Hanasian shrugged too. This wasn’t a military company anymore. If Kholas and Tarina wished to join them on the trail west, it was a good thing. 

The going went well the first day and they short camped by the track and set off early the next day. The sun’s warmth made the track a muddy mess beset with melting snow and feet and hooves. The light tracks of the elves that came east could still barely be seen and they managed many a mile the second day. The third day was not so pleasant. Thick cloud had settled around the Misty Mountains and the day was a dreary and damp gray. Also, the track became rougher. The limit of Rowdy and Frea’s scouting and repair had been reached. They would find the way harder from here. The evening saw rain fall and the party took refuge under a grove of oaks that had new leaves. While not yet full grown, the trees provided shelter from the wind that was welcome. 

The next few days were slow and tedious. The climb was fraught with danger as the melting snow dropped slides here and there. While this slowed their progress, they were actually making fairly good time in the conditions. Yet the higher they went, the more they had to dig. There were few places to camp at night, and it was too dangerous to push on in the darkness. Once they crested the pass, they thought things would be easier as they descended. The trouble with that idea was the fact that the west side had considerably more snow over the winter. Though it was well on its way to melting, the track that was dug quickly became a channel for the frigid snowmelt. Still, they gained trees again after some days and once there they were able to rest longer. 

It came as no surprise that of their number, Rosmarin found it the most difficult. She suffered pains on occasion as the rigours of the trail took their toll. It sent the men around her into earnest panic as they little liked the idea of having to deliver a child on a mountain trail. But it seemed it was only another way for her to toy with them. Rin remained in good spirits despite the conditions and hardships. It was a sunny day when they met up with the advance scouts of Imladris. They had made it! 

_“Come beloved!”_ Hanasian said as he helped her down from the horse. 

Once down, Rin refused to get back into the saddle and threatened to box Farbarad’s ears if he pushed the matter. She was resolved to walk now to Imladris, where they would rest. Rin smiled in relief at being free of the saddle as she stretched her legs. They arrived under the escort of the Sons of Elrond, and here Kholas would be welcome. Both he and Tarina were in awe of the place, even though it had faded considerably from its days of glory and might. 

_”It will be good to lie down on something soft,”_ Rin said as she walked, _”If comfortable I will ever be again.”_

Hanasian smiled and elected to say nothing. He instead squeezed her hand as they walked. It would be good to rest in a soft bed… 

The hospitality of Imladris had diminished little even though there were ever fewer elves around. The baths were relaxing and the kitchen sent a fine feast to the table. The fresh honey mead went down well. 

_”Sure beats whatever it was Wulgof tried brewing in both Rhun and Harad,”_ Frea said sipping the cup and his brother agreed emphatically. 

Rin pecked at her food and Hanasian kept her eating. The memories of the old crew came back to him and he found himself wondering what they were doing right now. 


Meanwhile, far to the East, over the ocean and beyond the rift between worlds from where the Mariners and the Order Of the High Mage had come… 

It was raining hard that morning when the city shook. Rumors of the destruction of the city exploded from tales once told of the tumult long ago that broke the world. Those tales were now remembered by few, yet now it seemed that the gods had reached once again to these lands and squeezed their hands around it. Like a fist arising from the ground, the lifting turned the majestic stones of the Mage Hall into no more than the broken rocks that they were shaped from so long ago. Inside the core remnants of the Order perished. The city now had few, for the tremors continued erratically making it unsafe. Most of the buildings were damaged or had fallen, and with each shake, more fell. Most who could had fled. Those who couldn’t or wouldn’t were left. They squeezed out subsistence the best they could and cursed the days the wizards had come.


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

Spring unfurled into summer and as the seasons burgeoned so too did Rin. They had settled in swiftly, each in their own way, upon arrival at Imladris. The Last Homely House still retained some measure of its capacity to offer a weary, footsore traveller that which he most desired. For Hanasian, it was a return to his boyhood home of many years. He delighted in showing his wife all the many places dear to his heart, unfolding his treasured memories along the way. For Rin, Imladris was the place of her birth. It was where a significant part of her history resided as well. Records and possessions had been left there. However, for Rin it was different. She had no memories to breathe life into them for her. 

Kholas was rarely seen outside of the company of Tarina. A quiet speculation had sprung up between the other men that if things progressed at their current rate, further travel might be ruled out by more immediate family concerns. Frea and Folca turned their attention to a small herd of horses. They soon had a plan that involved their transport to Rohan and onward sale and the two men were hip deep in negotiations with Elves to secure rights to the herd. Negotiations proceeded smoothly until the matter of saddles arose. Stillwater was content to do mostly nothing. Occasionally, Slippery goaded him into exercise and the man would puff and moan his way around a training yard until such time as Slippery decided she could not bear his complaints any longer. 

No one was aware of what Rowdy did when he wasn’t on duty. Rin speculated that he had located a cave and hung from the ceiling upside down until such time as he was required. He was just so unnaturally quiet. He unnerved her. Farbarad thought this an excellent arrangement and not two weeks after arrival did she wake to find Rowdy standing outside the door to the apartments she shared with Hanasian. He said nothing when she emerged but she saw his little smile. She stared at him hard. It didn’t seem to make much difference. Rowdy wasn’t the sort of man to be overly perturbed by a Dunedain gaze. And that was that. When she brought the matter up with Hanasian, he nodded in approval. 

_”Excellent,”_ Hanasian pronounced, tankard of honeyed ale in one hand and a lazy smile playing over his lips at the evening table. 

Rin opened her mouth to protest but her husband pounced, _”Now you can eat your meal yourself or I will arrange for your new Ranger to see to it for you.”_ 

Had there not been Elves in the Great Hall, Rin would have thrown her meal at him. The thing was, she believed him. He would summon Rowdy. Frea and Folca were grinning over in the corner. Even Slippery was smiling and Slippery was supposed to be her friend. Rin pushed the food around her place, not particularly hungry. She had eaten already. There was more food here than she had ever seen in her life. So much food. How they could eat it all she had no idea. Loch, were he here, would have helped her. He had a prodigious capacity to eat. Pleading fatigue, not entirely untrue, Rin retired early. Rowdy was, of course, waiting outside to ensure she safely made it back to her quarters. Safely. In Imladris. The only thing she was in danger of here was a paper cut. There were so many books to read now that she had a reasonable grasp of Sindarin. 

Back in the Great Hall, Frea leant back in his chair and expelled a long stream of bluish smoke. 

_”You know…I have to say that I’m starting to wonder if it isn’t twins…runs in the family,”_ the man drawled. 

Folca chuckled, Farbarad groaned and Hanasian looked uncomfortably nervous all of a sudden. 

_”She barely eats enough for one, much less two,”_ Slippery replied with some concern. 

_”She is very much like her mother. Verawyn had that same delicate build, even with child,”_ Farbarad said. 

_”Twins,”_ Hanasian echoed, struggling to understand how he would manage two infants at the same time. 

_”One for each of you,” _Folca said merrily and at that Stillwater began to laugh. 

Once his booming laughter died down Elladan broached a different matter, _”We will have guests tomorrow. Men…from Cardolan.” _

Any joviality faded and Farbarad demanded, _”Who?” 

“The Prefect comes to report on progress. I do not think he is aware of your presence.” 

“Is he alone?” _Hanasian inquired and Elladan shook his head. 

_”He has brought a number of his men with him. Aragorn himself appointed this Prefect. Yet, if you consider him perilous…” 

“Farbarad?”_ Hanasian inquired and the Ranger rubbed at his jaw. 

_”Aragorn took particular care with this appointment, and Rin was part of the process. Mec and I found no cause for concern with the Prefect. It’s not the Prefect that concerns me.” 

“You wonder, as I do, at who may have found a place in his service,”_ Hanasian finished and Farbarad nodded. 

_”I can think of no better place to insert myself were I a rebel, as we saw in Rhun.” 

”We can turn the others away,”_ Elladan said and Hanasian frowned. 

_”If you do that, you embroil yourself in the politics of Cardolan. Admitting some, denying others. No…we will simply ensure that they remain unaware of her presence here and she of theirs. I would risk no distress to her. Her time is so near.”_ 

Cardolan’s Prefect arrived with eight men the following day. Hanasian arranged so that they could be observed from a distance. Farbarad saw no familiar faces among their number but cautioned that this, in itself, meant little. Rin found herself with not one but two attentive companions at any time. Her carefully established routine was turned onto its head and no one had any answers for the reason for this disturbance. Hanasian was rarely absent from her side no matter what she was doing. If Rowdy wasn’t with him, Farbarad or one of the twins was. Rin found she missed most of all the ability to wander Imladris’ many paths in the company of her own thoughts.


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

While Rin was cloistered securely, Cardolan’s Prefect proved himself a worthy appointment. His report indicated that the task of restoring the ancestral property bequeathed to Rin and Hanasian had largely concluded though some of the outlying buildings were still in construction. The main residence and chief functionary buildings had been repaired, the fields cleared and sowed and the forests tended. This was welcome news for Hanasian. He had been grappling with the matter of how he would go about repairing the buildings and provide shelter for his young family, at least four others he suspected would continue on with them. 

Hanasian met with the Prefect himself three days after his arrival at Imladris. Farbarad met with the men who had accompanied the Prefect and, gradually, their suspicions faded but their wariness did not. Carefully, Hanasian discussed his plans to take up residence by early Autumn. 

_”Oh yes, Captain. All will be ready. King Elessar made it clear that this was to be so. May I be so bold as to inquire whether your lady wife will be joining you?”_ the Prefect inquired, believing that Rin was elsewhere entirely. 

Hanasian hesitated, glanced at Farbarad who jerked his head in assent, _”Aye, and our child.”_ 

The surprise on the Prefect’s face confirmed that the man was utterly unaware of Rin’s presence or her state. 

_”Congratulations, Captain. A son or daughter?” 

“That remains to be seen,”_ Hanasian replied and the Prefect’s expression was one of understanding. 

_”Ah…yes…the King made it clear that there were certain elements that posed some risk. You are wise to ensure she is safely hidden from view. This only makes it more necessary for me to ask. Have you arrangements for security, Captain?” 

“Why?”_ Hanasian inquired tersely. 

_”My arrival in Cardolan did not go unnoticed. I have been contacted by a number of….interested parties. Some are no more than curious. Others, however…I have ensured particular is taken with the defences of the property. I seek only to ensure that the necessary arrangements are in place, without a gap.”_ 

Hanasian did not return to his quarters until quite late, but he did so reasonably assured that their home would be safe without being a prison or an army barracks. A place of peace for his children, the sanctuary he had promised his wife. The Prefect was a capable, perceptive man, of unquestionable loyalty to Elessar. As he slid under the light sheets beside his wife, Rin stirred. She did not sleep heavily now. She murmured something, a question by her tone. He smoothed her hair and kissed her cheek. 

_”Preparations my love. All is well. Now hush…and rest,”_ he assured her. 

His dreams that night consisted of a winding trail beneath summer leaves towards the sea. It was warm. He could hear the ocean beckoning. He knew that just around the corner he would see his home. It stood on a rise, looking out at the sea and the coastal forest that carpeted the shore below. There was a garden, behind the house and sheltered from the coastal winds. He could hear Rin singing as she burnt dinner and the sound of their children at play. He smiled as he walked through his dreams, at ease and comfortable. 

Rin woke to a hot day. Sunlight streamed through the windows and there was a dull ache in her back already. She had not slept well, again. A night’s unbroken sleep was a rare thing for her of late. Hanasian jested and called it training. He had left for the day; busy with something he would not tell her of. She extricated herself with some difficulty from the bedding. Getting dressed was its usual impossible challenge until Slippery arrived to rescue her. 

_”Hungry?”_ Slippery asked brightly, smiling so widely that Rin felt the sudden urge to slap her. 

The thought made her blink in surprise at her own surliness and then she glanced down at where her feet had once been. They were still there, though she could not see them. She knew they were there because they had started to ache already too. Everything and everyone was starting early except for her. She was late, clumsy, cumbersome and ponderous. Rin heaved a sigh. 

_”I believe, Slippery, that if I only had a mirror I would at last be able to see an Oliphant.” 

“Nonsense! Aside from this,”_ Slippery placed her hands on either side of Rin’s belly, _”You’re still the same…all legs and arms…Too much, if you ask me. You should eat more!”_ 

Rin frowned at her belly and tried to imagine it any larger. She just couldn’t. She already felt as big as a house and had to take care with doorways and corners and stairs and chairs…the list got longer and longer as the months passed. Soon they’d have to suspend her from the ceiling, if only they could find rope sturdy enough for her weight. Slippery gave up and set herself to tying back her friend’s hair. It would be too hot and uncomfortable to leave it out today. 

_”Tell you what…after breakfast, we’ll go down to the pools.” 

“I’m not allowed,”_ Rin grumbled, _”For reasons I am not permitted to know. I think I’m under house arrest and I haven’t even stolen anything…lately.” 

“You, me and Tarina, if Kholas hasn’t stolen her away.” 

“And a small army.” 

“Rowdy and Frea will keep out of our way. You won’t even know they’re there. It’ll be fun. We could have a picnic even.”_ 

They emerged to find Rowdy and Frea waiting. 

_”Don’t you look lovely today, Doc”_ Frea attempted and Rin favoured him with a sceptical scowl. 

_”Don’t try that on me, horseboy. I like it better when you’re taciturn. That, at least, is genuine.”_ 

Frea glanced at Slippery, who grinned at Rin’s shoulder, and nodded. Now that he had a gauge of her mood, he and Rowdy would be attentive shadows, silent. Rowdy slipped ahead to scout and they found breakfast without sighting another soul. For some reason, this only soured Rin’s mood further.


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

_”I’m not hungry anymore,” _Rin said emphatically in the Great Hall and pushed her plate away. She’d eaten more than what she had once had to eat in two days but as far as Slippery was concerned it was not enough. 

Slippery shook her head and waggled her finger back and forth, _”I’ll remember this come lunch.” 

“I’m sure you will,”_ Rin replied and reached for the cup of cool water sweetened by summer berries. 

Her fingers brushed something unexpected under the cup and she nearly dropped the cup. A quick adjustment and Rin found she held a small folded square of paper in the palm of her hand. Her mouth opened in surprise and then her eyes darted up to Slippery. Slippery was making the most of breakfast’s remains. Carefully, Rin unfolded the paper and swiftly read. When she had read it a third time, she crumpled it and dropped it down the bodice of her dress. Her thoughts stormed within her head as she sipped at the water. 

The note explained much. There were strangers in Imladris. Strangers who knew about her. Men of Cardolan, and that explained a number of questions about the sudden change to her routine, where she was permitted to go and what was keeping Hanasian and Farbarad so preoccupied of late. It did nothing at all to improve her mood. Her frustration boiled over into a deeper anger, one that ran cold through her veins. However, Rin could not untangle what, precisely, she was so angry about. Was it the fact that Cardolan’s shadow had found her even here and now? Was it the fact that this had been hidden from her like she was a child? Was it the fear that it would dog the lives of her children through their days as well? 

Tarina strode into the Great Hall looking fresh and light as gossamer. The young woman was clearly in love. She radiated with it. 

_”Finished, Doc?”_ Slippery asked at Tarina’s arrival. 

Tarina glanced at the table and the half eaten plate in front of Rin, _”You’ve barely touched your breakfast!”_ 

Rin actually heard something snap within her and she clamped her jaw viciously to prevent something flying out of her mouth. 

_”She’s a light eater…I think it has something to do with all those years spent making do with barely enough to sustain a sparrow,”_ Slippery said and Rin’s eyes narrowed because now they were talking about her like a child, as if she was not even there. 

_”But we’ll be here all day waiting for her to finish. Once she thinks you’re trying to make her eat, she refuses on principle. Don’t you, Rin?” _

Both women looked at her expectantly. Rin’s jaw unlocked but she modified what she had been about to say and transformed it into Dunlendic so that it would, at the least, not be comprehensible. 

_”She doesn’t seem very happy.” 

“She isn’t, but the pools will remedy that. Come on, grumpy, up and at ‘em. Let’s see if we can’t cool you down and take some of that weight off your back. I see you rubbing at it.” _

The great indignity of it all was that she needed both Slippery’s and Tarina’s help to get to her feet. Once up, Rin decided that there was something she needed to do straight away. 
_
”Go on without me. I’ll join you later, if my guards permit me,”_ Rin stated, fixing a dark glare on Frea and Folca both, _”I’ve something to do that cannot be delayed.” 

”We’ll wait for you. How long do you think you’ll be?” 

“Oh, I don’t know,” _Rin said with sarcastic breeziness, _”How long does it take to straighten out an errant husband and a Ranger?” _

Slippery’s brows shot up, Frea swallowed hard and Tarina looked shocked. Rin plucked out the square of paper on which the names of four loyal Cardolan men entreated her for audience without the intolerable interference of Gondor’s vassals. She brandished this in the air. 

_”Where. Is. My. Husband? I’ll fix Farbarad’s wagon later. Let’s start with Hanasian. Where is he?” 

“He’s busy,_” Frea shot back, crossed his arms and spread his weight into a combative stance that Rin had seen him adopt many times before, in the days of the Company. She knew what it meant and she had not time for it. 

_”Oh, I am sure he is. Let me make one thing very clear to you, Frea. This is my mess to clean up. Cardolan is my problem. Mine! Now where is he?”_ 

Frea’s lips thinned as he pressed them together. 

_”Right!”_ Rin snapped and strode out into the hall at some speed, both hands pressed to her aching back. 

It was not easy for a heavily pregnant woman to walk quickly and Rin was soon panting with the effort. 

_”Slow down, Doc!” _Slippery pleaded and grabbed the other woman’s elbow to halt her. 

Rin rounded on her sharply and Slippery had to be fleet footed to avoid a collision with her belly. 

_”That’s not fair, using that thing as a weapon,”_ Slippery chided her friend. 

_”You knew. You all knew, except me and maybe Tarina. Don’t lecture me on fair, Slip. This was hidden from me.” 

“To avoid causing you harm. Look at the state you're in, Rin! You’re nine months!” 

“And one week. I can still count! And this Cardolan mess is my problem. One I knew I was walking into and one I resolved to settle. Me. How long have these men been here?” 

“Only a few days. Rin…I know you’re not going to see eye to eye with us on this. All I am asking is that you slow down, calm down. The cat’s out of the bag now. There’s no stuffing it back, though I’d dearly like to know how you found out,” _Slippery said and Rin passed her a crumpled wad of paper. 

Slippery closed her hand around the paper and noted that Frea and Rowdy had caught up. 

_”Doc, you don’t look so good,” _Rowdy said and Slippery agreed with the assessment. 

Rin’s cheeks were flushed, the rest of her face pale, and she had both hands set to the small of her back to rub. Rin frowned. 

_”Well, if you’re going to come along on this field trip, Rowdy, you’d better find yourself a sterner constitution. Things are going to look a whole lot worse before I’m done with them,” _Rin growled. 

_”Where are you going?” _Frea demanded. 

_”I am going to find my husband, Frea. I’ll start with Elrohir’s study.” _


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

Rin started off again at a slower rate and Slippery unfolded the paper and read it before she passed it to Frea and pursued her friend. Frea cursed and set off last of all. This was not good. Not. Good. Hanasian and Farbarad were going to hit the roof, once Rin was done with them. Not. Good. 

Rin arrived at Elrohir’s study short of breath, flushed, with a dangerously smooth expression. She found both Sons of Elrond, the Prefect of Cardolan, and the two rangers she was searching for clustered around a table that was covered with maps and plans and deep in discussions. The sound of her laboured breathing in the doorway lifted their attention from the table. Aside from the smoothness of Rin’s expression, the icy blue glitter of her eyes spoke volumes to the depth of her anger. Slippery, Rowdy and Frea were at her back, clearly unhappy. 

_”My word…Princess…this is an unexpected pleasure!”_ the Prefect exclaimed, believing that Rin had just arrived. 

Rin struggled to retain her composure and favoured the man with a long, silent gaze. 

_”I can see the road has been difficult, and no small wonder. ‘Tis a brave thing to venture forth even on the gentlest of roads at such a time.”_ 

Farbarad cleared his throat as Rin stepped through the door and straightened. She had been leaning against it. 

_”My love, you have met the Prefect before…in Minas Tirith,”_ Hanasian said smoothly to broach the uncomfortable silence. 

_”Yes,”_ Rin said shortly, eyes locked on Hanasian now. 

_”Is there something we might assist you with,”_ Farbarad said from the table as Hanasian took his wife’s arm. 

Rin’s eyes snapped to him and she lifted one pale brow. Farbarad watched her draw a deep breath and knew that whatever she was going to say would likely peel several layers of his hide away. 

_”Yes, there is as it so happens. I have met the Prefect. However, the matter of some four men-“_ Rin’s reply was abbreviated by pain that shot up her spine like fire. Her eyes widened and Hanasian’s grip tightened on her arm. 

_”Oh, now?”_ she breathed shakily, _”This is important. Does it have to be now?” 

“It would seem so,” _Elladan said, _”And on this no amount of argument from you will make any difference and well you know it, healer. Hanasian, take her to your apartments. We will see to the necessary arrangements and quickly too, if Lady Rosmarin follows in her mother’s steps in this matter as well.”_ 

At that, Farbarad’s eyes nearly popped out of his head. 

_”What does that mean?”_ Rin asked worried as Hanasian carefully steered her about. 

_”Elladan’s right. It might be best to carry her,”_ Farbarad said as he reached the door. 

_“Was it that fast?” _Hanasian inquired. 

_“Aye…and look at her.” 

“How fast?”_ Rin demanded as the two Rangers lifted her from her feet. 

_”Never you mind, lassie,”_ Farbarad answered. 

The Prefect soon found himself on his own, with his plans and maps, with the sound of the Crown Princess of Cardolan wailing a protest about how noone tells her anything any more through the hall outside Elrohir’s study. He considered the drawings below and nodded his satisfaction. It was well indeed that progress had been so far ahead of schedule.


----------



## Elora (Oct 28, 2012)

There were two remarkable things about what unfolded next. 

The first was that it was fast. It was over in a matter of hours. Opinion was divided over whether this was a good thing. As there was little untoward about the birth, most agreed it was a good thing. The tension of waiting was unbearable. It was made worse by the second thing. There was no wailing. There were no cries or shouts. The silence had been a cause for concern initially. It had seen them bicker outside over who might venture in and Slippery ultimately declared she had no patience for their squeamishness. She returned with the assurance that all was well. 

_”You know Doc. She’s quiet,”_ Slippery said. 

_”It’s the quiet ones you have to watch,”_ Rowdy remarked. 

_”You would know,”_ Slippery retorted and the mood lightened. 

After a while they a steady stream of cursing in any language Rin possessed begin. It turned out that she had learnt a great deal on her travels. 

_”What was that?”_ Tarina asked Kholas out where they all waited and the Easterling actually blushed. 

He refused to translate which made the Rohirrim chuckle, because it seemed likely that she had said something in Kholas’ tongue similar to what she had said in Rohirric. 

_”If Hanasian is limping, we’ll know why,”_ Folca drawled and Rowdy grinned a rare smile. 

By late afternoon the door was cracked open and Elrohir bid Farbarad to enter. The Ranger was gone several minutes and then returned, hoarse of voice and eyes bright. 

_“Not too loudly,”_ the Ranger instructed them and they carefully assembled just inside the doorway, suddenly bashful. 

Hanasian and Rin only had eyes for their infant son. He lay sleeping, tightly swathed, across his mother’s chest. His parents looked exhausted but victorious. Rin was pale but alert and aware of her surroundings. She glanced up at those waiting by the door and smiled. There was such raw emotion there, something she rarely showed and the men shuffled their feet and cleared their throats. This drew Hanasian’s attention from his son to the others. Such astonished joy and pride radiated from him. His arm was still under Rin’s shoulders from where he had lent her strength in those final, wrenching moments. He knew she would not be able to remain propped up if he moved his arm. It had been so terrifying. He had not known what would happen even as his son emerged. It had been so fast that any complication would likely have taken Rin from him. He felt shellshocked now, so awash with emotion that he did not know what to do. A father. He was a father to a son. 

_”Congratulations,” _Folca said earnestly as he crept forward to peer at his cousin’s son. 

_”You’re a braver man than I,” _Frea said a moment later and he caught Rin’s tired smile. 

_”You both are,”_ he amended and bent forward to kiss the top of Rin’s head. 

When they had all gone and there was just the three of them there, the setting sun caught in Hanasian’s hair. He had never looked fairer to Rin than that moment. He was in a chair by the window, his son in his arms. He had held him while Rin slept briefly. There was such a vulnerable expression on his face, so helpless. He seemed so very large and powerful against the tiny infant he cradled with such gentle care. Hanasian caught her movement and looked up. 

_”Tears?”_ he asked for his wife had never shed them in all the time he had known her. 

_”Happy ones,”_ she whispered. 

_”He is sleeping,”_ Hanasian said, glancing back down at his son. 

_”I imagine it was quite an ordeal for him,”_ Rin said, _”What shall we call him?”_ 

Hanasian shook his head uncertainly, _”Is there anyone you would name him for?”_ 

Rin closed her eyes and knew that it was too soon to name him for Lochared. 

_”No, my love…not yet…perhaps in time, should we have another son.” 

“Another? Already you plan another?”_ Hanasian’s lips quirked. 

_”You’ll have to catch me first. I’ll not soon forget this, husband,”_ she answered, mock growl. 

_”Oh, but you will. Women always do…we both know your earlier threats are but empty promises.” 

“I meant them at the time.”_ 

Hanasian’s smile went soul deep and he sobered and studied her face intently. Women, he concluded, were remarkable creatures and he was fortunate beyond all measure to have the one he now watched. 

_”Are you well, my love?” _he inquired, aware that things could yet go awry. 

She saw the fear in his expression and she nodded, _”I am, beloved. You’ve a few more years to contend with me yet ahead of you. Now, to the business of naming. You’re stalling.” 

“Why do I have to name him?” 

“Well, he’s your son and you’ve probably got something Elvish in mind.” 

“You’ve demonstrated a reasonable facility with Sindarin this afternoon. Along with Aduanic, Haradian and the dialect of Rhun.” 

“Yes, yes…but we can hardly name our son after a curse. He is your first born son, my love. This is yours. Take it.” _

Hanasian nodded and glanced back to the infant in his arms. His. Take this he would.


----------



## Elora (Nov 4, 2012)

A son was born to Hanasian and Rosmarin, and though the title meant naught, he was called Ernil, or Prince, by the elves. Hanasian, however, had not considered what he might name his firstborn. His son slept beside his beloved. Rin dozed as well, still recovering from the demands of bringing him into the world. Hanasian’s thoughts circled until, at last, he had an answer. He looked down upon his son and bent to kiss them both. 

_”He will be called Hanavia Lochnard of the House Halvaris, if this name pleases my beloved,”_ Hanasian said and his son squirmed slightly, finding his thumb with his mouth. 

Rin stirred at his voice and smiled as her eyes opened. Hanasian leaned over and kissed her again, as Hanavia struggled to find something to eat. 

Hanasian said to Rin, _”I chose Hanavia as it is a name of old in my line. I wish him to carry the name of Lochnard in memory of your brother, and I feel he may have some of his demeanour. What do you say my love?”_ 

Her smile as her eyes closed once more said it all, and Hanasian kissed her brow and let her and the baby sleep. 

The days that followed proved hectic, and there was still the matter of the Prefect and his ministers to resolve. In the days that passed, Hanasian and Farbarad held them as they gathered information. On the other hand, Hanasian spoke with Rosmarin about what they wanted to know. He did his best to convince her to address them in a diplomatic manner that was unbefitting of his wife for she was nothing if not a direct woman. She remained uneasy with the secrecy of the weeks before, but ultimately she agreed with Hanasian. He was somewhat surprised when she announced that she would address them in the Hall of Fire the next morning. Yet she kept quiet as to what she would say. 

Hanasian, before he went to sleep, kissed his sleeping wife on the forehead and rested assured that his wife would strive to be diplomatic and avoid mayhem. He took it as a good sign when Hanavia slept all the way through to first light for the first time. Farbarad on the other hand, didn’t sleep, for he was not nearly so sure. Mecarnil had always been the one to lead when it came to matters of politics and he missed the man now in particular.

The morning arrived bright and clear, with the scent of summer flowers in the air. Rosmarin was clad in a lovely silvery elven dress that fitted her well. Hanasian was in his best dress uniform, as was Farbarad, and Frea and Folca were in their Rohirrim martial finery. Kholas cleaned up well, and was in his leathers with the old Company crest. Tarina appeared in awe of everyone, even though she too was in a fine dress which she had made. She still blushed when she was referred to as Lady of Dale. Rowdy wore his silver chain mail, and the others wore their best Company attire. Slippery prowled about like the Black Cat she was. Notably missing were any of the Eldar save the official scribes. Even the Sons of Elrond were nowhere to be seen. Yet they were nearby and intent on watching this meeting from afar. The King’s Prefect and his ministers arrived in the hall dressed in their official attire. 

Farbarad stood up and announced, _”The Lady Rosmarin of Cardolan arrives!”_ 

She strode into the room, looking every inch the Queen of Cardolan, bearing her son in her arms. She walked through their assembly and once at the front passed Hanavia to Hanasian. He took his son in his arms and sat down with Farbarad. Rosmarin turned then and looked out upon the faces of all who had gathered. The Prefect had bowed, and wished to ask a question, but she cut him short. Farbarad shifted in his seat uncomfortably, ready for her customary direct approach to begin to permanently ruffle feathers. All Hanasian could do was hope for the best.

She said, _”It had come to my attention, albeit late, that the King’s Prefect and his ministers had arrived here with questions and concerns about the future of Cardolan and my role. Although I had thought all this was settled and put behind us in Pelargir and again in Minas Tirith, I have found it necessary to address lingering doubts that persist, for there has been some who have tried to bring about a free and independent Cardolan by violent means. 

“These attempts have failed, and should any here today yet harbour a similar desire, I tell you now to set it aside once and for all. This is my official proclamation. As the Kingdom of Arnor and Gondor were united under one king in the days of Elendil, so to now are they united under King Elessar. There are no two kingdoms, or three, or four. 

“This fragmentation has only caused grief, and now the division has come to an end. I have acceded all rights and claims as a rightful heir to Cardolan to the King of the West. His rule is supreme and is the final in all matters concerning Cardolan, and Arthedain, and Rhuadur, and Gondor and all its lands. He is your king, and mine.

“If by his will, he should allow a free and independent land under his realm, then it will by his decree alone. But all hereditary rights and claims that some insist remain mine by merit of birthright are forfeit, by my will and my choice and no other’s. This is the last that I will speak of this matter.

“Any and all concerns that may come forth should be brought to the representative of King Elessar, whose appointed representative of Cardolan is the Prefect. I remain what I have always been. I am not Erían but Rosmarin, a girl who faced with her brother a hard road in uncertain times. I reluctantly joined a company of mercenary soldiers when my brother deemed it best for us. The Company commander perceived my gift for healing and convinced me to become their physician. 

“This commander is now my husband, the father of my first born son. I am the wife of a veteran Dunedain Ranger who rode the Paths of the Dead with King Elessar, founded and until recently commanded the Black Company of Arnor. I am the mother of Hanavia, a soldier and a healer’s son. 

“And now, this matter is settled once more and on record in two places, one in the south in Gondor, and one by my own mouth in this hallowed chamber, recorded by the Scribes of Imladris. If there are any who still feel compelled to ascribe a rank and position that is no longer mine, they may serve be leaving my family and myself in peace. For my dreams are not so different to your own. I seek only a peaceful life in a land that once more prospers.

“May you all have a good morning.”_

By the time Rin stepped back down, Hanavia was flailing impatiently in his father’s arms. She took her son back into her own embrace and he settled into the crook of one arm with a soft gurgle. She could not tell if it was one of relief or irritation. Like as not he was hungry. He frowned up at her as she placed her other arm upon Hanasian’s. The hall remained silent as they departed, walking once more through the throng. Hanasian flicked a signal to Farbarad that made it clear that the Ranger could deal with any questions. 

As they walked through the doors, Hanasian whispered to his wife, _”Well said, my Love.”_

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Wulgof went around to gather up the Company. So to did Khor gathered his men together. Except for the men skilled in sailing, and Donius and Daius, all the old crew were there. Videgavia arrived last of all to address them. 

_”Men of the Company and Khor’s Legion, it is now spring and while the weather has yet to break, it warms and the winds and tides will be right for our departure tomorrow morning. Though armed, and trained in matters of military skill, we go forth not as an invading force but as explorers. We may be gone for a long time, or we may return in short order. We set out, commissioned as a Free Company, to seek out the lands to the east. Now Anavikela had said that the way would not be easy to do, if it was even possible to do. But we will attempt it.

“ Any man who does not wish not to depart these shores can resign and be freed of their commission. Is there any who wish this?”_ 

He stood silent and waited. So did everyone else, to a man. After several moments, Videgavia continued. 

_”This will be your last day in Skhar. Get your affairs sorted and be ready to board at first light.”_

Videgavia dismissed the men of the Company and Khor dismissed his men. They were free to mingle and it seemed many converged on the place the Company had called home for these long months. Mulgov was selling out his wares. Of course everyone knew that he had plenty stored aboard ship, but what he couldn’t take, he sold at bargain prices. It was a good party this night. 

Lady Anavikela spent the evening in her room alone. She turned her mind toward home, and for a moment, it seemed she felt her sister and those she had left behind.


----------



## Elora (Nov 4, 2012)

Hanasian considered his son. For the moment, Hanavia seemed contented in the main to have been returned to his mother’s arms. The child held his gaze solemnly, as if he read something of his father’s intention. Hanasian decided to risk it. Instead of steering Rin back to their apartments, he instead led her to the Great Hall. 

_”Where are we going?”_ Rosmarin asked. 

_”You will see.” 

“Hanavia is hungry.” 

“It will take but a moment.”_ 

Rin fell quiet but took to frowning faintly at his side. 

_”I thought it went well,”_ she said a long moment later and Hanasian glanced down at her in askance for he had said as much even as they left. 

Then he realised the thrust of her thoughts, _”My love, this is no chastisement. Be patient, dear heart.”_ 

With all of Imladris’ guests corralled in the Hall of Fire, the Great Hall was empty. Anduril had been removed many years ago, but the histories of Elendil and Isildur still adorned the walls. Waves and tall ships. Tall men with grey eyes and stern faces. A looming Dark Lord in all his dread power. A gleaming shard held up in defiance. This place had fascinated him as a boy. It was part of his heritage, his history. But the figures that strode so proudly across the walls were his wife’s forebears. He led her to where they stood upon Middle Earth’s shore, narrowly escaped from the disaster that claimed Numenor. Their expressions were grim and sorrowful and yet hope was there too. 

_”Do you know who they are?”_ Hanasian asked her and Rin checked a sigh. 

_”It is written on the wall below.” 

“Aye…but do you know who they are?” _

Rin paused at his tone and considered the question with greater care than before. He watched her head tilt to one side. Hanavia seized up a strand of his mother’s hair, delighting in how his fingers opened and closed. 

_”Elendil and his son, Isildur,”_ Rin replied warily now. 

Hanasian ran his knuckles down the side of her face. It had been the delicate structure of her face, the silvery blue of her eyes above high cheekbones, and her ability to heal that had first hinted at her true identity. A heritage that she shared so many generations later with the men she studied upon the wall. 

_”My love, do you recall Aragorn’s words in Pelargir of your inviolate blood?” 

“Yes.”_ 

Hanasian turned her to face him. The soft light caught in the fabric of her gown and made it ripple against her like waves under moonlight. 

_”You are Rosmarin. You are my wife, mother to my son. You were the Company Healer of the Black Company, and reluctantly so at first. But you are also the descendant of Elendil. No-“_ he set a finger against soft lips that even now parted to argue, _”It is as much a part of who you are as Hanavia now is. My darling…you have set aside your throne. All I say is this: do not deny your blood. It is nothing to be frightened of. If not for yourself, then for him. For it is his now too.” 

“As is yours,”_ Rin insisted despite his finger. 

_”Yes…and I’ll not ask him to hide from it. Will you?”_ 

Hanavia began to fret then, waving fists about between them and Rin wondered if the two of them had plotted this together somehow. When Hanasian framed it like that, there was only one possible answer. 

_”No, my love,”_ she said solemnly, eyes returning to the figures on the wall. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

The Prefect and his men did not linger overlong. They set out some three days later, much to the relief of Farbarad. He slid into an armchair with a weary sigh. 

_”Politics…” 

“Best to avoid them,”_ Rowdy offered and Farbarad scowled at the man. 

_”Yes, and where were you?”_ 

Rowdy shrugged unapologetically, _”Avoiding them.”_ 

With Hanavia now sleeping through and finding some sort of routine, thought began to be given to the next phase of the journey. Hanasian flatly refused to place his son and wife on the road until Hanavia was at least three months old. In this time, Slippery and Stillwater came to an agreement and sought Hanasian out. 

_”We won’t be any trouble, Cap,”_ Slippery assured him once Stillwater had finished speaking. 

_”I wager not, for it’ll be a fast horse back to Minas Tirith otherwise and that is precisely where you do not wish to go. Am I correct?” 

“Yes,”_ Stillwater muttered. 

_”I can be an extra set of hands around the house…can never have too many when it comes to little ones. As for Stillwater…I’m sure you’ll find something useful for him to do. How about gardening?”_ Slippery inquired and released her prettiest, most charming smile. 

_”Gardening!”_ Stillwater protested and Hanasian was not in the least distracted by any of it. 

_”I’ll agree, on two conditions,”_ he said at length. 

_”Name them,”_ Slippery said. 

_”I want your real names…and I want the truth about what you’re hiding from.” 

“But Company rules-“ 

“This is not the Company. This is my family. If you think I would take any risk, countenance any possible peril to my wife and child, you do not know me at all,”_ Hanasian pressed, his voice and expression steely. 

Stillwater shuffled his weight and glanced at Slippery. Slippery chewed her lower lip, sighed and shrugged one shoulder. Stillwater let her do the talking in the main. When she was finished, he threw in one important fact. 

_”It was a misunderstanding. That’s all, Cap.” 

“Indeed,”_ Hanasian said dryly, for he had heard the same said by a woman he loved dearly, _”Does Rosmarin know?” 

“No,” _said Stillwater emphatically. 

_”Yes…told her months ago,”_ Slippery admitted and Hanasian rubbed at his face. When it came to his wife and her secrets, she was more jealous with them than Smaug was with his treasure. 

_”Very well…but, at the first sign of trouble…” 

“Fast horse. Minas Tirith. We’ll be on our best behaviour, won’t we Still?”_ Slippery said brightly and glance at Stillwater. 

The man glowered at her. Hanasian waved them off and as they departed, Stillwater made it clear just how unimpressed he was with Slippery’s unauthorised confession. 

_”But it’s Rin,”_ Slippery pointed out. 

_”Exactly! She’s cousin of the High King! Of all the people you could talk to, her?”_ 

Autumn came late that year. It meant that the nights remained mild and this was something to be grateful for. They took a steady path towards Bree. Farbarad and Rowdy, Stillwater and Slippery would accompany them onwards to where they were to settle within the ancient boundaries of Cardolan. Frea and Folca would strike south for Rohan. Kholas and Tarina had not yet decided where they would go. As soon as Bea set eyes on Hanavia nestled in Rin’s arms, the woman burst into tears. 

_”Oh the best rooms, make no mistake. We can’t have you bunking down anywhere else with a little one to tend to, now can we?” 

“It’s just us this time, Mistress,” _Hanasian said, _”No Black Company men will be riding in after us.” 

“All the same…and they’re free. You see, I’ve been keeping them aside for there’s word that there’s a princess about in the north again. Yet to see her myself, and I suppose there’s small chance she’d bother with Bree, but all the same…all the same.” 

“Quite right,” _Rin said, staring hard at Frea whose mouth was already open. 

_”Now come along. Let’s get you settled in…”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 7, 2012)

Bree was, well, Bree. Nothing much ever seemed to change, except for some of the faces - maybe. The mix of men and Halflings was fairly unique to the land and the tales were always a bit larger than the truth there. Still the tales always seemed to be near the mark. The rumours of a princess were true, though they could not see her in their midst. It was a secret well kept by all who knew and their very presence only spoke of the return of the Black company and nothing further. Tales that the Company was far to the east did not prevail and it appeared everyone prepared themselves for the onslaught of Wulgof, Mulgov, and Khule. But the old Rohirrim and the younger Gondorians were all that came. Kholas drew some extra looks but most held that he was no more than an odd Dunlanding and they lost interest. Tarina enjoyed the attention on the back of her tales of Dale but this too faded after a while. 

While the days passed, Hanasian and Rin certainly enjoyed the peace on offer. It had been Bree that had seen their relationship blossom. They walk their haunts from that earlier time, now with Hanavia, without care for the other developments that had emerged along with their love. The presence of young Dunedain wearing a brooch of the rayed star of old, inlaid with the White Tree and Stars of Gondor was of comfort. The King had made his presence felt and the lands breathed easier for it. Moreso, even, than the last time they were in town. Hanasian suspected Aragorn had done that apurpose upon discovering Cardolan’s heir lived still…and his colleagues of old that had attended their wedding were probably in it up to their ears also.

In truth, they lingered in Bree, reluctant to see the fellowship’s end. A cold morning rain put paid to that and they came to realise that it was time to depart before winter approached too near. They waited one more day in hopes that the next might see a clearing of the weather and grant them a little longer yet. That evening Hanasian called for a big feast. He produced a small chest filled with coin and it paid for a party for the town. Rin was, as a whole, astonished not only by the sheer wealth of it all but also that it happened to be in her husband’s possession without her being aware of it. She was a professional thief. It was a matter, therefore, of professional pride. 

Rin asked Hanasian, _”Where did that come from?”_

With a gleam in his eye, Hanasian smiled. 

_”Mulgov always does this. He stashes his gains from whatever his profiteering is in the particular area we were encamped, in hopes of one day retrieving it when he returns. Did you not notice that whenever we were somewhere we had been to before, he seemed to always have more than what his pay was? 

“I realised his and sometimes I would note locations where he seemed to be secretive. I just happened to look in the wall of the room he stayed in before, and I found this! I am almost as sure he will not remember where he has hidden all his little stashes if and when he returns to Bree anyway, and if he should, will write it off as one that a local got lucky in finding. In this case, I’m the local.”_

Rin appreciated this immensely. She chuckled, already thinking she may try and find some of his little stashes herself. Perhaps in Mithlond. He had been lingering around that old blacksmithy. Aye, should she ever venture back there she would have a careful look around. She kissed Hanasian soundly, which he returned in kind, and the pair of them wore conspiratorial grins. It was obvious that Hanasian had planned this well before the day. They went to their room and prepared for the night. 

It was a starry night and a slight northerly breeze came down from the Evendim Hills. Inside the inn the fire was warm and the townsfolk were more than willing to venture to the Prancing Pony for free food and ale even if they had no idea what the celebration was all about. What it was about was the parting of old comrades in arms. Frea and Folca would set out south toward home. After a toast to the Old Crew, Hanasian had passed each of his cousins letters to give to his sister when they arrived in Rohan. Kholas and Tarina decided to linger together in Bree, at least for the while. The remainder were set to accompany Hanasian, Rin, and Hanavia west to their home. Strange, it was, for it was a home none of them had seen before. Farbarad, who had visited the site of the ancestral seat of Cardolan’s Princes decades ago as a much younger Ranger, recalled empty buildings fallen into disrepair and in danger of vanishing into the forest wilds entirely.

The banter that night was jolly and even little Hanavia didn’t seem to mind the noise. In this, Farbarad said, the child bore out well the namesake of his second name. Lochared would have been in his element that night, had he of been there. The talk went on long between Frea, Folca, Hanasian, and Rin. They recounted various exchanges, including her brother’s incident with Frea’s boots in the Shire after the wedding. The tension that had hung between Frea and Rin had evaporated on the march to Umbar and the sparring had become largely for sport than anything else. But this night, they shared laughter and memories and Frea abandoned his fondness for irritating his cousin’s wife. 

The others drifted into talk and drinks with each other and with some of the townsfolk. The night was long when Rin bid Frea and Folca a good night. She bent to kiss her husband, who then rose to his feet to follow his wife and son.

_”Hanavia sleeps already and I am weary. Stay and talk to your heart’s fill, for all I go in search of now is sleep.”_

Hanasian kissed her once more and bestowed a softer, gentler version upon the brow of his son, asleep in her arms, _”I won’t be long, my love.”_ 

Rin’s smile as she turned to go was a knowing one. She left two brothers and a cousin at a table where the ale jugs regularly happened by. The night, for them, would not end any time soon. 

And right she was… there were rounds aplenty, and the food, though diminished, remained plentiful. The three were determined to close down the common room. They talked and laughed and argued about things great and small since their childhood. However, as the common room emptied and became quiet, Frea became serious. 

_”Don’t know what it will be like without battle to go to or come from. I don’t know what to think about that.” 

“I know what to think about that,”_ Folca answered, _”We go home, we relax, and we go to the local inn and drink and talk, like we’re doing here now.”_

Hanasian said, _”I am looking forward to going home. It will be nice not to have to think about strategy and tactics and the local politics and such.”_

Frea drained his tankard and splashed the last on the table as he set it down hard, _”Yes and you will have the best home life a man could hope for, I’m sure. But won’t you miss it? 

“I mean, Folca and I were both were pretty young our first tilt at the fords, and you not much more experienced but for some skirmishes in the north. But since then it has become a way of life. Sometimes I wish I would have stayed on and gone to the end…” _

Folca jumped in, _”Oh yes? And serve under Videgavia? “_

Frea returned, _”Yes. I know he is pretty much all business and too serious, but I miss him, and the others… Wulgof who we had battled, the big Haradian. Even Khule, even though he got all strange when we were in Skhar.” 

“Well, it’s a long walk back now.”_ Hanasian said as he finished his ale. 

_”Me, I won’t miss it. I have enough visions in my head to keep it alive for me should that be what I desire. It wasn’t until I met Rin that I realized that I was not at peace. It’s been forty some years since I last tried and I think I have made peace with my demons. I hope you will too cousin.”_

He saw Frea set his head down on his arms. He was battling the demons of his memories even now and his brother said, _”He will be well, Han. You go to bed. I have this.”_

Hanasian gripped Folca’s forearm and went to find his comfort in the arms of his wife. The morning would come too soon. 

And it was only hours before it did. They had prepared themselves for the ride west, and both Frea and Folca were looking thick as they prepared to part south. They all rode to the south gate, and with long farewells, Frea and Folca rode out south. Hanasian could not help but wonder when he would see them again. It seemed like an end of an era to him. 

As they rode out of sight, Hanasian turned and said, _”Well, I think we should be going too.”_

The party returned to the inn to collect their belongings. It was here that Kholas and Tarina would remain for a while.

_”Fare thee well, Captain!”_ Kholas bade him. Hanasian waved and nodded. They made for the West Gate and rode out of town at an easy pace.


----------



## Elora (Nov 8, 2012)

Aside from a few tense days and nights as they cut through the Barrow Downs, the remainder of the journey was uneventful. Rin recalled all too well just how perilious the stones were and this she steered well clear of them. All the same, Hanasian set Farbarad and Rowdy on the alerts should something unwholesome seek to lure her. The wights had been sent to infest the tombs of her forefathers and it was well known that bright, hot blood was a siren call to them. She slept uneasily those nights but that was the extent of it this time. Stillwater was a little disappointed, though he would not admit it. Hanavia was oblivious, blissfully so and everyone else envied him for it. 

Once they had set the Barrow Downs to their backs and forded the river that marked the boundary of old between Arthedain and Cardolan, the days and nights were wholly unremarkable. Save for the inexorable turning of the seasons, for winter would press on them all to quickly, there was nothing to press them hard. Nor did they camp cold. 

The skirted the northern tip of the Blue Mountains and after nearly a month since setting out from Bree, followed Farbarad at the last through the forest that stood thickly on the coastal plain. With the Blue Mountains at the east, the sea at the west, and the elvish enclaves still found at Harlond and Mithlond to the north, it was easy to see why this had once been the seat of Cardolan’s Princes. It was well defended in addition to being a gentle, rich land. Had it not been for the Great Plague, like as not this land would have harboured Dunedain of the Cardolan realm still. 

Forest kings, once they had been called, and it was easy to see why. It was also easy to see why the powerful spirit Tom Bombadil had found some measure of kinship with the few survivors of Cardolan that had fled to shelter in the Old Forest. Rumour had it that there was no Ranger of the Dunedain more skilled in forestcraft than those of Cardolan had once been. It was a rumour few had ever thought to test as the sorrowful tale of the years had unfolded. As Hanasian watched Farbarad press ahead, he thought he saw some of the truth of that rumour. 

It had been many years, over fifty, since Farbarad had last ventured here. At that time, he had discovered a wild forest largely untouched and untamed, shells of empty buildings that seemed in danger of being consumed entirely. The empty doors and dark windows had seemed mournful to him, as if the stones remembered those who had shaped them and long since fled or perished in that terrible sickness. Remembered and grieved. Now the forest seemed as thick and vital but it was, somehow, a little more restrained. He glanced more than once over his shoulder to where Rosmarin rode. She was quiet, wrapped in her thoughts. The sunlight dappled the trail and flickered over horses and riders both. It made her hair gleam when it found her and then swiftly fell away. Over fifty years ago, had any man suggested that one of Cardolan’s royal line would retake the seat of Cardolan’s Princes, he would have punched the man in his mouth. And now, here she was, riding quietly along behind him on a horse next to her husband. 

Farbarad led them gradually westward and closer to the coast as he took them south. She liked this forest. It was the sort of forest that would have once provided a reasonably good existence in years gone by. Abundant shelter and water and game. The sort of place she and Loch would have gravitated to. Particularly had they know that the mountains contained no orcs. Mountains meant overhangs and caves, excellent for winter. 

_”Just a Dwarf or twenty to deal with,”_ Farbarad had said the night before, adding the twenty for good measure in case she got ideas. 

Dwarves, she thought, easy enough. Keep out of their way, and don’t steal anything from them unless you know they won’t miss it until you are well clear and beyond their reach. 

In time, she started to hear the sighing song of waves upon the shore. It was a sound she had heard for many long months, over a year. She’d first heard it in that glorious month in Ithilien, spent with Hanasian after their wedding. She’d heard the sea underneath the sound of her beloved teaching a child’s rhyme to children. She glanced down at Hanavia. He was nestled in a sling across her chest, little hands curled around folds of her shirt. He slept best when he could hear her heartbeat. Nearly five months old, with his father’s dark hair softly waving against his head and wintry blue eyes that Slippery had predicted would be the bane of every woman’s existence in the years to come. 

_”Yours as well, Rin. Just watch if he doesn’t turn those eyes loose on you the same way you do on everyone else. Only stands to reason he would, given he has your eyes. I’m looking forward to the day that happens,”_ Slippery had chuckled. 

_”Won’t make a lick of difference,”_ Rin had replied and Slippery had only laughed harder. 

_”Sounds like a wager to me,”_ she replied and so it was. 

Rin found that aside from herself, everyone bet on Hanavia for they all knew through personal experience just how potent that blend of silver and blue could do when harnessed to its full potential. Her own brother had famously listed his sister’s eyes as their secret weapon. 

_”Charm? She doesn’t need a gentle tongue. All she has to do is look and they melt, fear or fascination. Was those eyes that earned her the money purses of Khule and Molguv when she was half dead of exposure, hunger and fever. Was those eyes that earned us a place in the Company she had robbed.” 

“Hah! She spent most of that day unconscious,”_ Khule had replied and Loch grinned at him. 

_”Oh aye, and weren’t you all leaning in to see when she’d open them again. You especially, Molguv!” _

And the Haradian had grinned, teeth white against the ink of his skin, unashamedly. 

Home…they were coming home. Home was a place now. Before, for as long as she knew, it had been people. Loch, of course, and then Hanasian and the Company. Home was a place now, and people. It was a strange thing to understand for her. When at last Farbarad led them to their destination, it was difficult for her to prevent her jaw from hanging slack. Hanasian and the others swung down out of their saddles and strode to where the Prefect waited with a small group of men. Most of the men looked to have been working fields she could see to the east. They might lean on mattocks and hoes. They might not wear steel or leather. There was something about the way a fighting man held himself that was unmistakeable. She wasn’t fooled. She watched Hanasian and Farbarad exchange greetings with the Prefect while Rowdy nodded at some of his men. 

Rowdy was a man of Gondor. It made absolutely no sense to her why he would want to sign on. She had the strong suspicion he had not joined the Black Company by happenstance alone. He had begun following her after that battle in Rhun, after the city where she first wondered about Rocks. Since that battle, he’d been following her about like a bad smell and it wasn’t because he harboured any sentiment for her. It was strictly business. Professional. While she sat on her horse, several things fell into place. Aragorn’s words on the trail from Rhun towards Esgaroth proved the key. 

He had spoken of the need for certain precautions. She had voiced her protest at raising her family under siege but Aragorn had not relented. The saddle had creaked as he had leaned across it to drive his words home. He was king, his will in matters concerning the protection of his court and his family was not to be lightly set aside. She had fallen silent at the time, preoccupied with finding a way to argue without appearing to argue and then he had smiled at her sideways and told her matter was out of his hands already and in motion. Now, as she watched Rowdy, she realised just how true that had been. Rowdy looked back to where she still sat her horse and slowly inclined his head. Now she understood. She knew who he was, what he was. She eyed the fieldworkers a moment longer and then returned to her study of what was her home. 

Stone, wood and slate. The principle residence sprawled across the gentle rise and fall of the ground as if it had sprung up from there. It was all one story, and it was huge, at least to her eyes. The land sharply dropped away for they stood on a bluff and the house perched along it. A balcony had been built out over it, cunning design holding it aloft, and stone stairs had been carved into wall of the bluff so that they could reach the shore and inlet below. There was a large garden at the rear of the house, protected from the salty ocean wind. The eaves were deep, more protection from the elements, and offered a cool place to sit in summer or a warm place in winter depending on the angle of the sun. Couches sat waiting already. A house, furniture…the wealth of it all astounded her. It was incomprehensible.


----------



## Elora (Nov 8, 2012)

The house was sturdy, but it was not a keep. It could be a home. A very large home. It would take her and Hanasian time to fill it and as her thoughts turned Hanavia seemed to sense something of that and shifted against her in his sleep. She patted him gently. 

_”Not yet, little one,”_ she murmured. 

There were other buildings scattered around between the trees. One was a stables, another a storehouse. One might make an excellent work area, and there appeared to be a barracks as well. Behind it all, sealing it off was the forest. She recalled the map Aragorn had showed to her. A stream marked the inner boundary, he had said. She knew forest hemmed that stream from the markings on the map. He had indicated that the forest would be cleared to restore fields and pastures that had once been established there of old. It would be there that the “fieldworkers” would live and spend most of their time. 

Stillwater and Slippery were unloading horses. It made no sense to place them out in the barracks when the house was so very large. As for the pastures, Frea and Folca had been hatching a horse trading plan that might have use for such a space…and there was a way to generate an independent stream of income…one to be used to fund the clinic…yes…and as for the barracks…well what of the Black Company who grew weary of the road and had no home to return to, like her? 

_”You getting down?”_ 

Slippery’s question cut across her thoughts. Hanasian and Farbarad had concluded their discussion with the Prefect and he was already on his way. The fieldworkers were returning to their fields. She hoped that they would be fieldworkers in truth as well as in appearance. Rowdy, Hanasian and Farbarad had vanished into the house to sweep it, presumably. The Prefect and his men would have seen to that already, but she knew by now that they’d not permit complacency to catch them unawares. 

Rin slowly dismounted and started towards the house. It felt utterly surreal. Home. This was home. The building grew larger, solider, with each passing step. Inside, having completed their scan, the three men watched through the windows. Rin approached slowly, eyes a little wide, hands protectively settled over Hanavia. A little arm and then a leg stretched free of the sling. She reached the verandah and seemed to come to a standstill. She eyed the building like it might swallow her whole and, in that moment, her expression was unguarded. It was clear that she mystified. 

_”I reckon she might just stand there for the rest of the day and all through the night,”_ Rowdy said, thumbs hooked through his belt. 

_”Not if I have anything to do with it,”_ Hanasian rumbled fondly. He knew all too well how overwhelming this would be for a woman who had never known a home. If he was lightheaded with the generosity shown by Aragorn in restoring this building, Rin would be utterly amazed. It was not ornate. It was simple, clean…Numenor was here, elvish traces of design there…a solid, welcoming, safe haven of a place. A place Cardolan’s princes had wandered. Hanasian strode for the door. There matters he would need to take into his own hands if he was going to get her over the threshold. This was a woman who had relatively recently mastered beds and who would simply dig in and wait until she had figured this home business out for herself before she proceeded any further. He was not going to have her camp under the stars tonight. 

As Hanasian strode out of the door, across the verandah, directly for his wife. Rowdy and Farbarad followed. 

_”Good enough?”_ Hanasian inquired and, eyes still wide and locked on the house, Rin nodded mutely. 

Hanavia was squirming in his sling. He gurgled with delight as his father fetched him out. The little boy was all smiles. A happy soul, much like Lochared had been. He passed his son to Farbarad and Hanavia sank his little hands into the Ranger’s beard as he liked to do. Farbarad winced as Hanasian turned back to his wife and, in one smooth movement, swept her up and over his shoulder. She let out a squeak of surprise but that proved no delay and Hanasian was soon striding back for the door again. The thick oak door, carved by elven hands, but doughty all the same thunked solidly back into place. Farbarad passed Hanavia to Rowdy, disentangling his beard from the little boy’s curious hands with some care. 

_”Now what?”_ Rowdy asked, eyeing Hanavia warily. The little rascal was reaching for his beard already, fingers waggling. 

_”Now you’d better hope he don’t get hungry…because you know what happens then. It’ll be a while before we see those two, I should think.”_ 

Farbarad’s grin was merciless as he walked back to assist the other two with the horses. Rowdy’s shout for Slippery was positively alarmed.


----------



## Elora (Nov 16, 2012)

The ship moved with speed to the southeast in the days after they set out from Skhar. The winds were favourable and the skies clear. They swiftly lost sight of the land they all knew and it was then that many of their number mourned their departure. It was too late of course. Every man had elected to forego their chance to remain on dry, familiar land. The sagging spirits did not come from the prospect of adventure in unknown places. Rather, soldiers who had in the main spent all their days on steady land found the seasickness of the relentlessly moving ocean troubled them greatly. By the third day most had recovered from it. 

Hamoor took on the duty of navigation, with the instruments and star maps at his disposal, and he quickly had the ship striking mostly east. However the ocean wanted them to go south, and it appeared to resist any eastward path. Videgavia did not relent and ordered them to persist with their eastern course. He suggested a gentler route, for no Man could best an ocean’s wild will, that took them southeast. Morcal enjoyed his duty of watch in the crows nest and the experienced sea hands of Gondor gladly let him have it. The day the storm blew in out of the east, these same experienced hands were well clear of the space below the crow’s nest and the contents of Morcal’s unfortunate stomach. Still, the younger Southron grimly persisted with his watch despite his profound discomfort. 

A week passed and little headway was made into the east. The winds become contrary after the storm and the currents pushed them evermore south. If they kept on that route, Hamoor suspected they would run into the wild east shore of Far Harad, a prospect that was not even pleasing for the two Southrons in their number. Videgavia ordered them to turn about and try to make their way northwest. They spent the second week working their way back north and another week trying to ride what seemed like favourable winds, but the storms and weather ensured that they only pushed a little ways east. 

Their lack of progress increasingly frustrated the Company’s new captain and Videgavia had to weigh their options. After discussion with Khor and the Old Crew, Berlas suggested they bring in Hamoor, for the man had shown great skill in his attempts to navigate. While Wulgof went off to fetch him, Videgavia asked his resident engineers, the brothers Daius and Donius, to look into how the old ship was holding up. Their report was not encouraging, mostly a list of running issues that developed along the way. The Company assisted as they could, still there was no escaping the fact that the outlook for their voyage was grim. Videgavia stood silently for a time at the rail, his hand wrapped around his chin. He tugged at hairs of his beard. 

He then took Berlas aside and asked him, _”What of Lady Anvikela? How does she fare?” 

“You should ask her.”_ Berlas answered. 

Videgavia scowled for it was a well-known fact that she had taking a liking to Berlas, and he seemed to have kept an eye on her in his turn. Still, she had not once emerged from the cabin room that was her quarters since boarding. On their voyage over, she and her sisters had spent their whole time in the one room. Perhaps, Videgavia ruminated, she felt she had to remain in her cabin. When he voiced this speculation aloud Berlas shrugged. 

Videgavia thought a moment longer, then said, _”You Wulgof, Mulgov, and I will pay Lady Anvikela a visit. Who, besides you, has attended the Lady?” 

“Barika,” _ Berlas answered, sending a signal that would bring the other two men to join them while Videgavia scratched at his beard again. 

_”Who?” 

“Barik. Was one of the few Rohirrim that signed on with the Free Company,_” Berlas said as they started for her quarters. 

Videgavia was silent for a few steps before he said, _”But you said Barika.” 

“I did, yes.”_ Berlas said, trying to suppress a grin. 

Videgavia would have none of it. He stopped, turned about and glared at Berlas eye to eye, _“What are you on about here?”_ 

He looked at Wulgof and then to Molguv. Both men had been suspiciously silent upon arrival and they glanced at each other conspiratorially. Vid’s temper began to fray and he demanded in a voice that was dark and gruff an explanation for the second time. Wulgof and Molguv’s grins spread across their faces while Berlas took a cautionary backwards step and raised a hand.

_”I’ll try and explain Captain. One night at our bar in Skhar-” 

“He’s a poet!”_ Wulgof quipped, interrupting him. Mulgov gleefully added, _"And he didn't even know it!"_

Videgavia shut their laughter down quick, even before it got away from them, with a look that usually meant someone was bleeding or about to. 

He said, _”You both have been awful quiet of late. Let's keep it that way for a bit longer and shut up. I should know that when you lot are quiet that some sort of trouble is not too far behind. More fool me for enjoying the peace so much that I am reluctant to pursue it. Now, Berlas, will you tell me about Barik... Barika… whatever his name is that tends Lady Anvikela.”_ 

Berlas shrugged and said, _”Well, maybe Wulgof would be better at telling you, since Hamoor brought this discovery to him first. But I’ll get to the point…” 

“Please do!”_ Videgavia growled, out of patience entirely with any prevarication.

Berlas swallowed and said, _”Barik, the feisty little bowman that came east with the army of Rohan, who wielded a short broadsword in close combat with the axes of the Easterling rebels, is a woman.”_ 

Videgavia stared at Berlas a moment, then at the other two and then rolled his eyes.

_”How did she manage to that get by you lot? No matter. Good with a sword, good with a bow, and can pass herself off as a man. She has talent. I want to talk to her.” 

“Well, we promised we wouldn’t reveal her secret,”_ Wulgof hurriedly said and Mulgov agreed with a nod. 

Berlas cut in, _”I didn’t,”_ and he shrugged when Mulgov and Wulgof looked set to argue, _“I didn’t know until we set sail. When confronted her about it I said I’d keep quiet if she tended the Lady. I also said the Cap would find out eventually.” 

“And so he has,”_ came a voice behind them. Barika stood, looking every part the soldier that she was. 

Videgavia turned about and nodded, _”Yes. And I need to talk to you about the Lady Anvikela.” 

“And I was going to find you to tell you of some things I have observed,”_ Barika offered and Videgavia stepped closer. 

_”Every time we have tried to sail east the Lady becomes agitated and frightened, as though she does not want to return. There is something affecting her."_

Videgavia said to Mulgov, _”You stand guard outside the Lady’s door. Barika, Berlas, and I have some business with the Lady and we don’t want to be bothered. 

“You, Wulgof, go and tell Hamoor to steer the ship due east after a full calculation performed with a star reading and wind check.”_ 

Wulgov nodded and headed off. The rest went to the Anvikela ‘squarters. Once there, Barika knocked and was admitted. Berlas stepped in, and then Videgavia after her He bowed slightly and said, 

_”Pardon my intrusion Lady Anvikela, but there are some matters we need to discuss.” _


----------



## Elora (Nov 16, 2012)

With a look of resignation, Anvikela showed them to a table where she had made tea. Videgavia wasted no time in asking hard questions. 

_”Why do you oppose us returning to your land?”_ Videgavia said and added _” We need your help.”_

Lady Anvikela started to tear up and Videgavia inwardly steeled himself for he never liked it when women cried. It was one of the things he had appreciated about the former Company Healer. 

Anvikela said, _”I want to go, I want to bring you to my land. But I fear what will become… what will be required of me, both upon my return, and also in passing the rift. I do not have the strength of the high born whom I served, or the high mages. Even if my sisters lived and breathed and were with me here, it would be a hard task for all three of us.”_ 

Tears ran down her cheeks as she sobbed. Videgavia did not relent, _“Well, you must try with all you do have, and we will do what we can for you. Even now the creaking of this ship warns us. We are turning east and soon it will begin again.”_

She stared at her tea and Videgavia reached for her hand. Berlas took her other hand. Barika stood behind her. 

Lady Anvikela swallowed hard, frowned at the table and said, _”If we are turning, then there is little time. I will try… I will reach out east. I must go to the bow, for it is forefront of our eastward drive.”_

Videgavia looked at Berlas, and then to Barika. They stood, the Lady with them, and they hurried out just as the waves of a storm front started to rise. The Lady came to the bow. Barika secured a rope about her to prevent her from being washed away while the sky boiled overhead. It was a ferocious storm and the ship howled in agony beneath them.

Anvikela yelled out over the noise of the rising wind and thunder, _”We approach the edge of the rift! May we pass safely!”_

She stood tall and proud as the elements of wind, rain, and sea spray tore at her. Videgavia, Berlas, and Barika stood not to far back, and struglled to keep themselves upright. Donius stumbled forth, grabbed Videgavia and yelled though his words could barely be heard.

_”What are we doing? This ship can’t take this! She will break apart!”_

Videgavia watched the woman in the bow of the screaming ship. He thought she had started to glow with a pale blue light but when he tried to concentrate on that it faded from sight. Still, something was happening! The hair on his arms stood on end. Wave after brutal wave slammed into the hull and there was a terrible sound as one of the masts cracked, unable to bear the twisting timbers and the sheering winds. Molguv grabbed a dangling line and pulled it taut with all of his prodigious strength, wishing Bear was there to help him as he strained. It was then that lightning streamed forth from the Lady’s hands and disappeared into the clouds to the east. The clouds swallowed them whole and the percussive waves of impact made it seem like boulders and not waters pounded their ship. Still, Anvikela held on with her arms raised. It was too much and Molguv bellowed in sheer, naked fear as the main mast came crashing down with Morcal in the crows nest…. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The world was in a shambles. What power that had kept the few remaining lights of Numenor’s glorious Sea Captains ablaze was now shattered. The land writhed in agony and the people who remained were suffering. The once grand city was no more than rubble. The only glimpse of its former glory was had in the pillars and arches still managed to stand. The Order had been destroyed; its downfall was absolute, here and in Middle Earth, though few there comprehended that at first. Every day, fewer went to the shore to watch for the return of their loved ones and enough days passed for what little hope there was to dwindle. It had been the power of the Order, and the strength of the Priestess, that had pushed open the way. As they realised the extent of the destruction, it seemed obvious that the rift was once more irrevocably sealed. Any who might have survived were as lost as if they had perished. 

The Sisterhood of Knowledge that had arisen in the heart of the Order around the lost Priestess was set adrift. The link to their chosen sisters had been severed with the downfall of the Priestess. They knew her to be dead, just as they knew that one of the Wizards had perished. Where the other was they did not know. They could not now feel his power. They could not feel any power, save that of their own heartbeats. It was terrifying.

Though their sanctuary suffered cracks and a few fallen stones, the structures remained sturdy. So too were the walls around their grounds. The Sisterhood’s elders, the Mothers, had no explanation as to why they alone in the city and the surrounding lands had suffered so little. They kept themselves sheltered away from the world outside their walls. Their Elite stood guard dutifully outside the walls and the fear of those who remained of the power that once dwelt there kept them safe from the few vagabonds that roamed the lands. It was the night of the bright stars, when the Mothers gathered. They called upon the Sisterhood to hold vigil for their departed Sisters in the west. Little did they know that one of their own reached out for them on that very night, caught in the grinding jaws of the rift. 

The storm came upon them fast, and the lightning and rain that arrived with it fell hard upon them. The roof leaked and the sound of water dripping and pouring started to fill their sanctuary. It was then that lightning struck the high roof and caused it to collapse. The sisterhood nearly panicked at that, but the Mothers could feel the power building. Something was happening. It drew them to concentrate harder even as their sanctuary seemed to collapse around them. Maybe they were coming home…


----------



## Elora (Nov 16, 2012)

Rubble everywhere. Dust too. In his eyes, grinding with every blink. There was a hot cinder smell in the air. Or maybe that of flint being struck? It was hard to tell with all the dust in his nose. He tried to wipe his eyes clear but that only made it worse. Trying to kick off a bit of rubble, he felt his leg pop. 

_”That’s not good,”_ he said to himself. 

He tried to stand. The rubble that had coated him fell to the ground with a bang down as he stood. Squinting, he could see the building around him had collapsed inside. The outer walls and roof were largely intact but they appeared unsteady in the grey dusty light. His head pounded and his right arm felt numb. He looked down at his hand. He could see it was there still, caked with dirt and drying blood. His ears… he wasn’t hearing much beyond a muffled sound that sounded like dripping water, as if from a stream from the Misty Mountains pouring forth its last of the snowmelt in the late days of summer. He squinted to look about and tried to clear the dust and dirt out of his eyes. He tried to move his right hand to wipe his face. It wouldn’t move. So he tried his left hand again. It let go of the stone that he had been hanging onto and he started to topple over. 

_”Leg wont work either,”_ he observed again to himself. 

He propped himself against the stone and wiped his eyes with his finger. It still felt like he was grinding dirt and salt into them but vision started to clear once they started to water and flushed the debris from them. He blinked madly. Things were still a bit blurred and grey but the sound of the dripping water was growing louder. No, not actually getting louder, he realised. Rather it was the one constant sound present. His hearing was recovering. He again tried to take a step but found that to be too ambitious and had to again lean against the large chunk of stone. It used to be an inner wall. Sweat from his forehead and nose started to drip down on his leg and useless hand. Except it wasn’t sweat, it was blood. His head was throbbing, and the sound of the water dripping became ever louder in his head, making it pound. 

_”Water…”_ he mumbled to himself, trying to focus his eyes in the direction he thought the sound was coming from. 

He noticed a silvery glisten in the murk. He could see the stream of water falling down from the broken corner of the roof. He was quite thirsty. He resolved to attempt to walk again. He grabbed the large stone he had leaned against with his left hand and pulled himself along while he attempted to kick his legs to gain footholds in the rubble. It was ungainly, but he managed a step and found he could see and feel his legs. This was a good thing. Now, to see if they would continue to work. He still couldn’t feel his right arm as it hung limply at his side. But he could now start to feel a tingling at his right shoulder. He tried to move his shoulder and he felt a snap and a pop, and pain shot down his arm and up his neck to his head. He staggered as his balance failed and he fell forward into the rubble. 

_”Ouch,”_ he said, stared out across the broken ground in the direction of the water. 

Despite the pain, he could now feel his right arm. His elbow tingled as if a thousand needles were being stuck into it. He moved his shoulder again and though it was painful, it didn’t make any noise. He must have popped it back in. Still couldn’t feel his hand or make his fingers work though. He struggled to get up, but thought crawling toward the water would be easier at this stage. He got close enough to feel the first cool droplets hit his face, and it felt good. 

The remains of another wall stood next to him, and he grasped the broken top with his left hand and pulled himself up. He leant against it while his head spun and his balance struggled to return to him. Once it had he could see now the steady stream of water. He could hear also the steady rain outside that supplied the stream running off the roof. He resolved to take a step towards it and hope for the best. Once an incurable optimist, always an incurable optimist. That’s what she had said to him over the years, shaking her head and sometimes scowling and sometimes smiling. 

A stagger and a step, and then another, and Loch stood in the cool stream. Letting it splash over his head, he washed off the dirt and dust and some of the blood. He also found the source of the blood. A gash above his right eyebrow went up to his hairline in the middle of his forehead. Head wounds always bled bad. She had said that too. He splashed several handfuls of water splashed against his face and his eyes felt much better. They actually could focus now. He rubbed his right arm with his left hand and saw that his sleeve had been torn off to the shoulder. The darkness of his flesh told him that it was burned, but it didn’t feel like he had burns. Most likely a flash burn? Yes, he did watch and listen to his sister when she talked about such matters. His disinterest at the time didn’t mean he didn’t learn anything. Still, try as he might, he couldn’t move the fingers on his right arm. His hand was dead and even though he could now move his elbow. He let the water run down on it and tried to wash off the darkness.


----------



## Elora (Nov 16, 2012)

_”Remember Loch… what do you remember?”_ he wheezed to himself as his head throbbed. Slowly his memories organised themselves. He remembered the mission, and the room, and the witch! 

_”She hit me with a spell!”_ he exclaimed to himself. What a fool he was! Thinking he could kill a high mage with a knife! Rin would have his hide. But what happened after that? He could not remember.

_”Water…” _ a meek voice said and Loch looked around to find its owner. 

The voice! One of the attendants! Yes, the one who discovered him and locked him in the wardrobe! But he got out, and there had been two others that looked much like her when he struck. They were there, if only for a moment. Coming into the room. And the old man was there too, surely he was the Wizard! They were all in the room, and the old mage turned when he had sensed Loch’s presence. But it was to late! Loch had struck! Completely surprising the witch! And surprise to the others! It was the reactions in that moment that set things alight. 

The old mage cast a spell toward him, the girl he had met jumped toward him, the other girl threw herself toward the witch, and the third… what did she do? He could not remember. He saw his knife rake across the witch’s throat, and then everything went white. Heat had enveloped him, and everything faded to black. He had no memory of anything until a few moments ago when he woke up here. Rationally, he had to be standing in whatever was left of the palace he and Runner had snuck into. His gut hinted at other, irrational things that he squelched down. He needed to get himself in order so he could continue to scout, and return to the Company with his report! And an explanation for his sister. She had specifically told him to be careful. 

His mind fell toward duty to the Company, and he felt his head start spinning. 

_”Water…”_ a meek voice said again and he reaslied that it was a real voice and not something out of his head. She was here, somewhere. But where? 

Again unsure if he was hearing things, he called out, _”Where are you?”_

There was only silence. Things were just not right. Things sounded wrong. Or at least in a different way. He snapped the fingers of his left hand by his left ear, and he could hear it well. He went to snap his fingers of his right hand by his right ear, but his hand just jerked and remained limp. He couldn’t raise his hand to his head anyway. So he reached around with his left hand and snapped his fingers. A faint distant echo was all he heard, with most of the sound being heard in his left ear. 

Loch shifted his stance and suddenly felt something stabbing him in the right foot. Looking down, he saw that the leg of his leather breeches were shredded and missing parts from the knee down, and he was missing his boot. The feeling was coming back to his right leg, and it was beginning to throb. He picked his foot up and found a shard of wood jammed into the bottom of it. Removing it made standing a bit easier. But he became dizzy again and lost his balance. He fell to the side, and nearly blacked out but for the cold flesh his left hand came to touch, and he jumped. 

He pushed a broken door, the very one he hid behind and was closed into by the girl, aside and saw her. She lay there, staring at the sky through the hole in the roof, unmoving. Her dress was tattered and some of her exposed skin was dark with flash burns like his. He squatted down to take her hand, and he could see that she still took breath. 

Her eyes blinked open again and she said, _“Water…”_

Loch found a broken jar in the rubble that would hold some water, and reached for the stream that fell from the broken roof. He brought it to her lips and she gulped it down. He helped her sit up and rested her against the door. His head throbbed and his vision was struggling to stay focused. 

_”You are alive Lochared of Dunland. As am I.”_

Loch looked at her and sat down beside her before he fell down unceremoniously, _”What happened? Where are we?”_

The wind pushed the water around, making its splashing change pitch, sending Loch’s hearing into echoes. He could see in his mind that moment when she jumped toward him. He assumed in that instant it was to stop him from killing her charge. But in truth, she had moved to protect him. This girl chose to try and extend what shielding ability she had over him! It made no sense to him.

In that moment, everyone reacted. He was fading and everything started to sound far away, like in a dream you can’t wake up from.

_”I do not know what happened, but I know where we are. What I ask myself is when we are.”_

She took Loch’s hand, and he seemed to return at the strangeness of her reply. 

He said, _”When we are? It’s 44 years into the 4th age of Middle Earth.” 

“That may be so Lochared of Dunland, but this is not Middle Earth.”_

She gave him some of the water he had brought to her to drink. She reached out to let the stream of water splash on her palm and it splashed all over them both. She giggled like a girl and it made Loch remember younger days with Rin. 

Something surfaced in his sluggish thoughts and Loch asked, _”I need to know how you know my name and the land which I came?_

She answered, _”You told me in my dream.”_

That too reminded him of Rin, as did his frustration with the mysteries that seemed to come from the girl’s mouth every time she spoke. He looked at the side of her face and he could see now sadness and a mind in deep thought. The little girl of a moment ago had fled. Loch leaned back and sighed. 

He said, _”Well. It seems you know me but I have yet to meet you. May I ask your name?”_

He had too many questions, especially with her responses. Maybe he could at least get her name. Then he could figure out the rest and then try and find Runner and the others, and get back to the Company and report to Hanasian. He will surely have questions of his own and will want Loch to recall details so he could record it all and Rin would be shoving him about in a bid to get him to lie down so she could tend him, all impatient and irritable. 

As he tried to marshal his recollections into order, he felt awareness slipping from him. 

The girl whispered to him, _"You rest now Lochared of Dunland. You are hurt from our ordeal. I did my best to shield you from harm, now I will do my best to help you heal.”_

Just like Rin…only politer.


----------



## Elora (Nov 17, 2012)

When he came to he thought he was dead. Or blind. Maybe both. The initial panic that seized faded, leaving a metallic aftertaste in his mouth and his limbs trembling like some newborn colt. Cold drops of water fell on him. His back was soaked and where the rain found his bare flesh it was needles. Thousands of them. Prickling him. It made him roll over. That was a mistake. Better the needles gouge his back than his face. Actually, better that he find shelter. Then Loch. The fool. This was his fault. 

It took more effort than he was bargaining on to gain his feet. He peered blearily down, rain hammering on his skull like a drum. Boom. Boom. Boom. CRACK! Lightening! His brain felt like it was all pebbles, rattling around in a kettle. Bare feet were illuminated in the flare of bluewhite death. No boots. Damn. Those Company boots had been the best he’d ever had. Cover. He needed cover. Runner hunched against the decaying wall he had been laying against and decided to follow it until it lead him to a door or window or hole. Anything would do. 

He found a gap in the masonry and fell through it. The night was inky. Things were moving in it. He didn’t know what. Only that they did and he didn’t want to meet them. His collected assortment of aches pains soon disabused Runner of any notion that he was dead. Of course, he couldn’t be so lucky. It was difficult to see in the murky night. He had no idea where specifically he was. He had no idea where Loch was. Given how his luck had panned out this far, it seemed likely that he’d be caught in the onslaught that he knew was brewing. The Black were massing to fall upon the Order in Skhar. Khor’s men would be in the fray as well. And here he was, disorientated, lost and bootless. Not even a dagger. 

Killing a witch with a dagger. A fool’s errand if ever there was one. He hunkered down, squatting between his knees with his arms wrapped around himself for warmth. He was soaked through. Things were starting to hurt. A lot. What had his friend been thinking? Runner understood how important family was. He knew how much his friend cared for his sister even if she was a little frightening. So tall and pale and such a way of looking at someone as if she could see right into his thoughts. When he had first seen her, she was angry. She argued with men. One of the Black Company men, one of the scariest ones, shouted at her and she just argued back. But she had been kind to him and he had been overawed enough to forgive the way she mangled his language in a bid to communicate with him. 

Yes, Runner supposed as he shivered miserably and the heavens rained down death from above, if he had a sister he’d protect her too. But this plan had been suicide. Loch had said he was a professional. This had all the professional precision and forethought of an amateur. As the young man of Rhun pondered just what he would do to even the score with his impetuous friend, he found thoughts of vengeance were keeping the chill at bay. In time, the storm without passed, though not with a whimper. Rather, it slammed a fist down and howled away. Out to sea, presumably. 

The temptation to remain where he was assaulted Runner. He was tired. Everything hurt. 

Everything. 

Hurt. 

And he was angry with Loch. 

But if he stayed where he was his muscles would seize up and he’d not be able to walk, much less return to the safety of his own lines before all hell broke loose. With a stifled moan, Runner began to stretch out his legs. The effort made his eyes water and so his sight was blurry when he thought he saw a shadow flit past the opening he had fell through earlier. Instinct made him freeze, not sitting and not standing. This in no way assisted his aching body. It was dark. A trick of the mind. No…again…a shadow…He could taste metal again. 

He had grown up on tales of the Dark Years. Tales of nights such as these, where nightmares roamed, hunting for the unwary. Punishment sent for those who had failed the Dark Lord…or his pets, sporting at their hunt. He had sensed things moved in the storm. Powers. Was this what he now saw? The tales said that such creatures could smell a man’s blood if they were near enough…sense the heat of his body…hear his breathing, the movement of his lungs. The urge to swallow against his suddenly dry throat seized Runner and he fought it, straining to focus his attention on the gap and the night beyond. 

Stars had already emerged, unveiled again. He paid them scant regard. There! A third time! It paused this time, hovered in the gap, questing for him. Horror bloomed in Runner’s gut. Still, to move was to die. As the shadow poured through the gap, Runner’s fading strength failed him outright and he fell back hard. His head bounced off the ground with a damp crack and tales and vengeance and aches and pains were not Runner’s concern any more. The shadow crouched at his side, poised, ready to strike. 

The light changed. It was grey now, false dawn. It filtered through Runner’s eyelids and as soon as he realised this he realised that a ring of fire encircled his skull. A groan of misery was wrenched from his dry throat. He heard a scrabbling sound and desperately tried to open his eyes. They were gummed shut, gluey. Water splashed over his face, shocking him. His eyes flew open and his hands lifted to form a pathetic shield. It was all he had. He blinked the water from them, gasped in air and peered into the dim morning. 

He expected to see a beast of nightmare. Slavering jaws, cruel teeth, beady little eyes crazed with dumb malice, misshapen form. Instead, he found a young woman was crouched beside him. She was not nearly as well kept as last he had seen her. Her gown was badly rent, her hair snarled and hanging in thick ropes. Dust coated her and she appeared to have burns that were mostly healing. Her head was tilted to one side. Dark eyes regarded him with some caution. Suddenly it occurred to Runner that his hands held up in a shield was faintly ridiculous. He lowered them. 

Her head tilted the other way and then she lifted into view a broken jar of some sort. It sloshed with water. 

He nodded and she held it to his mouth. As he drank, he never took his eyes from her. It was one of the attendants. She studied him critically and lowered it when she judged he had had enough. 

_”You can walk now. Not far, yes?”_ she asked him in heavily accented Westron. 

Runner frowned. He wasn’t sure if he could sit up, much less walk anywhere. Even if he could, he wasn’t in the least convinced he wanted to go anywhere with her. Besides, the attack would have to be starting any moment now. 

_”Where are the others,”_ he instead asked and her head tilted again. 

_”Others?”_ 

Runner realised with that nothing would be had from her and instead turned his efforts to more fruitful pursuits. The first attempt to sit up resulted in all of his recently drunk water returning to the world again. He blacked out shortly after that. He started awake and resumed his efforts. He was sweating by the time he managed to sit up and trembling again. At this rate he’d be an old man before he got his feet under him again. The girl had moved away but studied his progress curiously. 

_”Not far,”_ she assured him. 

_”That’s what you think,”_ he muttered in his own tongue. 

He needed to find Loch and then they needed to light out of there, collect his squad and hightail it back to the Company to answer some pointy questions. A fool of a thing to do!


----------



## Elora (Nov 17, 2012)

Runner was panting by the time he made the gap. Most of his pains had receeded to dull aches but his head was abysmal. He recalled a brief flash of pain from last night and concluded that he probably had concussion. That meant a trip to Loch’s sister…perhaps one of the medics. They weren’t nearly so…so…well they weren’t her. Everyone knew that if you weren’t Old Company or her Cats, well you kept your distance. They were possessive and not the sort of people to run afoul of. The girl flitted to the gap and through it, out into the morning. Dawn was not far off. He was surprised he hadn’t heard the bird calls of the advance squads yet. Things were quiet. Unnaturally still. Something was about to break. Aside from his head. 

_”Not far,”_ the girl said and gave him what was supposed to be an encouraging smile. 

He ignored her and scanned the street. It looked like everything had been slapped about. Rubble, broken buildings, cracked stones. Furniture and scraps of clothing. Nothing lootable, he noticed. That made no sense at all. There was no way all the looting could have finished so quickly with all these buildings cracked open like over-ripe fruit. 

_”I know where your friend is. Lochared,”_ the girl said when it seemed unlikely that Runner would follow her. 

When his wandering attention returned to her, she added brightly, _”I’ll take you to him!”_ 

It was the oldest trick in the book, Runner thought. He’d be a fool to believe her. But, then, considering that he’d followed Loch on this disastrous idea of his, he was already a formidable fool. Then it occurred to him. She knew Loch’s name. That made no sense. Runner sighed and pushed out after her on wobbly legs. He expected she was leading him into a trap, but then where else did he have to go? When instead she lead him to another tumbled down building and his friend, Runner was pleasantly surprised. His face broke into a grin at the sight of Loch lying there. He had an arm thrown over his eyes and he was trying to sleep. The girl saw his expression and mirrored his smile. 

A new surge of strength eddied through Runner and he made it to where Loch was laying with a quarter of the energy that he had needed to make if from his shelter to this one. The girl trailed along behind, pleased with herself. Time would be short, Runner knew, before the anvil fell and the ambush was sprung. He nudged Loch’s calf as he squatted down. Loch looked like he had been trampled and burned all at once. It would make no difference to him. He lifted his arm from his face, opened his eyes and peered up into Runner’s face. 

_”RUNNER!”_ Loch enthusiastically cried, or would have if his throat wasn’t so dry. 

Instead it came out as a mangled croak. Still, he managed to sit himself up, which was a good thing. It would make it easier. Runner smiled at this thought. 

_”Am I pleased to see-“_ 

Loch found it difficult to finish his next sentence. Not because of his dry throat. No. Rather, it was Runner’s fist colliding with his jaw that made conversation hard. No sooner had Runner swung at Loch did Loch instinctively swing back and that was that. 

The girl’s smile dissolved into outright puzzlement as the two men scuffled about on the dusty floor, grunting and swearing at each other. They had managed only one swing each in their condition and were soon reduced to rolling about, wrestling with each other, half hearted strength and full blown anger. It was the strangest thing she had ever seen in all her life. Her years in the sanctuary had never prepared her for this. And she thought they were allies. 

It took over ten minutes. She glanced down at the water she held still and thought that soon had both men howling popped into her head. Just as well they were not as ambulatory as usual, she thought as she hopped away with a now empty jug. Both men sat puffing as water dripped from their hair. Loch had a bloodied lip. Runner had a black eye. They glared at each other, arms resting on their bent knees. This, she thought, was going to be difficult.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2012)

The storm battered the ship and the rift nearly pulled it apart. Had not Lady Anvikela put everything she had into their push east, they would have surely broken apart and perished. As it stood, Only Morcal was known to have fallen but there were three missing, presumed lost overboard in the heavy sea. All were exhausted yet their dulled senses could not shield them from the awareness that something had changed. The air smelled different and this was noticeable despite the thick briny tang to it. The rain felt different too, no more than water now and stripped of its earlier malice. The tumultuous seas had quieted and all that confronted them was a mere heavy storm. Yet Lady Anvikela remained where she was, without rest, with her hands to the sky. 

The seas did not begin to relent proper for another several hours and it was only when they had completely passed through that Lady Anvikela crumpled to the deck. Berlas and Barika tended her, for she had come out of her cabin unprepared. They covered her with a blanket for her dress had been rent by the ravages of the storm. Despite the fact that she was insensate, Videgavia bowed to her and thanked her as she was carried by to her quarters Berlas and Barika. So too did the rest of those who were present on deck. 

Dhak stood and watched in silence, his thought ran deep. Somehow, she had managed it alone, without her sisters or the aid of a high mage. It seemed too easy. It was clear to Dhak that there was more at work here than what had appeared. Other powers were involved, ones he did not know and could not yet guess at. He would have to ponder this and all it meant. He found, however, that this realisation brought him satisfaction despite his fear. The work of the sisterhood had not been for naught. But what had they done? A new wild card, the Free Company, had been added to their deck and it had been quickly dealt out. Only time will tell where this would lead. As ever, Dhak wanted to play his hand in a way that kept him on the side that came out on top. 

The storm had subsided to vast amounts of heavy rain. They were alive and the ship was still floating. Daius and Donius had their hands full. They had managed to recruit several of the soldiers who had a knack for this sort of work, and they were hard pressed in their efforts to keep the ship afloat. Their chief concern after that was the loss of the main mast and the damage caused but its topple. It took more than Morcal’s life. It stole from them their ability to push themselves through the seas. They did what they could with what they had, and the current seemed to keep mostly to an easterly direction, but another disaster was discovered. 

The rudder appeared to have been damaged. After drawing straws, it fell to Daius to go over the side. Holding his breath for long periods, he went under and examined the rudder. The salty water burned his eyes and the movement of the ship made staying close to the hull difficult. The ropes about him tensed and slacked with the roll of the water, pulling him this way and that like a cork on the end of a string. He found it hard to do anything other than look. On his third dive he located the problem. The rudder’s wooden shaft had splintered under the force of the heaving water and jammed itself into the hull. The shaft was barely strong enough to work now and any further pressure could snap it entirely. This would cause them to lose steering altogether. It was clear to Daius. He knew what he had to do though the prospect was little appealing. He surfaced and clung to the ropes as the water slapped at him and the side of the ship.

He called up, _”What is our heading now?”_

A bit of commotion on deck as the question was relayed back to the bridge. Hamoor checked his records and found it no easy thing to answer. After some time and calculations, he said they were heading due east-southeast on a natural current. This was relayed to Daius who tapped his fingers together a few times before he dove under again. He manipulated the rudder to a straight position with his hands and surfaced. Another dive to remove the shard of wood and he returned to the surface again. He signalled that he was ready to be brought up and he was hoisted up to the deck. Videgavia met him with a water skin. Daius drank deeply and coughed. He had always hated swimming.

He said, _”There’s damage to the rudder gear and shaft. A shard from the shaft jammed the rudder, but it is free now. But the gear is quite stiff. I fear that if too much pressure is applied by the wheel, it could snap entirely.”_ 

Vid nodded, not surprised at the news. Donius piped in and said, _”Well, if another storm blows our way, there is a chance that this ship won’t hold together to steer.”_

Videgavia nodded again and finally said, _”We’re here for now and we’re still heading east. When we find land, we’ll anchor and make repairs as needed. Now, I’m not sure how far we have to go, but Hamoor assures me from his best interpretation of the few charts we have of this eastern sea, it seems likely we will make land in three days. So everyone will need to make ready.”_

Donius and Daius didn’t say anything further. The rest of their work party didn’t either. They knew the ship had sailed its last voyage, if not on the sea, definitely crossing the rift. Vid knew too. He would worry about their return journey when the time came. He would have to find a new ship, rebuild this old one, and in either case, convince Lady Anvikela to return with them. Right now, he would carry on. Panic now would kill them faster than a sinking ship or another sudden storm. Eager for something familiar to set their minds to, the Free Company fell to preparations. Their plans were soon in place

The plan was for Khor’s men to move forward and set up a perimeter around their beachhead. They had not planned on landing at a dock. As they neared land a dense fog enveloped them. From time to time they managed to sail free of it into small pockets of clarity. In these brief moments they sighted a city. To its north was a port. But as they came closer, they could see that destruction had arrived ahead of them. Berlas brought Lady Anvikela up from her quarters, followed by Barika. It was the first time she had emerged since the day they crossed the rift. She still looked fatigued, but she came to see her homeland. Wearing a purple hooded cloak, she peered out from the rails. 

She whispered to herself, _”It is as I thought.”_

Videgavia, heard her and asked, _”What is m’lady? What has happened?”_

She clasped her hands together and said in a soft voice to him, _”The death of the High Priestess had caused the lands to break. We must be careful. Let them not find me.”_

Videgavia scratched at his bristly cheek and said, _”You speak in riddles Lady Anvikela. Who seeks you?”_

She did not answer but pointed north of the docks towards the hills inland. Upon one of them a silvery light shone out to the west, as if searching for something. Lady Anvikela whispered to those around her: Videgavia, Berlas, and Barika, 

_”Having tasted freedom in the outside world, they will seek for me to return. But I can not. I will be enslaved to their will once again. Before, I knew not of such things and I knew no differently. Now, I will know.” 

“But I thought you wanted to come back.”_ Berlas said, puzzled. 

Videgavia then said, _”As others before have done, so too will it be for you m’Lady. Morcal, one of our lost, was a prisoner of ours once before he joined the Company. You have been as a prisoner, and then our guide. 

“I will put forth your name as a new member, but it will have to be decided upon. Until then at least, you will have the same protection as any other member of the Free Company.” _

The Lady looked at him, realizing only in part what Videgavia had done. Berlas knew only too well. Barika did not fully understand, but knew it was important. 

Videgavia looked at their expressions and said, _”As long as I’m the Cap, we’ll go by Han’s rules. Same as the old Company. I’ve been lax on appointments and such, but as soon as we get settled here, I will rectify that. Now, Lady, you are our guide. We have Dhak, but I don’t trust the man. Never have. So I will be depending on you greatly here.” _

Lady Anvikela looked at him, and there was a softness in the glow of her eyes. The deep sadness that always loomed there seemed to have fallen back some. 

She said, _”I thank you Sir Videgavia of Rhovanion. I will do my best to repay your, and all the other’s kindness. May it be that no ill will comes to you or your men here. But I doubt I will remain hidden long. I will watch for them, but to keep myself cloaked from their senses drains me. If I seem, or have seemed distant and cold, and tired all the time, it is because I try to shield myself from them.”_

Videgavia looked at Barika and no words passed, but she knew what her duty was. She would be her personal bodyguard. May her own senses not fail her.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2012)

They came slowly toward the docks at night, unlit. Khor’s men stood ready and all eyes were on the shore. The plan was that Khor’s men would go forth and set up a line of defence. They would clear the few buildings that still stood nearby, take high points and set a watch. This would be their ring of steel. Of the Company, Videgavia divided them up according to their tasks. Most of the sea hands would remain with the ship or nearby, on watch at all times. They had worked the hardest on the water, and deserved what Vid hoped would be a time of rest. Some of the engineering squad that Daius and Donius scraped together from the Company hands would remain with the ship and try and conduct repairs. Donius was given command of this group. 

Daius, Flint, Birds, and the rest of their engineers would accompany the main force in hopes of finding useful materials and such. Wulgof and Mulgov would be a part of this crew, and Videgavia would command it. The main force, consisting of the bulk of the newer company, would help Khor with the perimeter, set up points further in to keep watch, and scout the immediate area around their line. Dhorgat and the other remaining men that was part of Runner’s conscripts back in Rhun would form the core of their scouting party, commanded by Berlas. Attached to this group would be Khule, Hamoor, and Belegost. Barika would remain with the ship with Lady Anvikela. Their growing relationship benefited the Company, for the lady had grown fond of the little woman and their talks seemed to bring the woman that was behind the name Anvikela out. The Lady felt she found a friend in Barika. 

While it was a conservative plan to begin with, it was one they could and would adjust as needed. They didn’t want to attract too much attention. They tied off in silence. Those few people about scarcely noticed the new arrivals. Khor’s men moved with such military precision that it was hard to tell they had been cooped up on a ship for many weeks. The shadows from an obscured moon had only moved a finger length before word came back that all was secured. The main Company started to fan out through the ruined city and the scouts moved quickly and headed north towards where the light had been sighted. When they got to a fork in the road, they split into two groups. Berlas took one up the coast while Khule took some up the east fork. 

Silently the men moved through the muddy streets. Lanterns burned only sporadically, an air of neglect hung thick about the place. On occasion a dog could be heard barking in the distance, but they had somehow achieved complete surprise. It didn’t look like anyone of any threat was here and those few who were did not look interested in a fight. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

The water had for the most part stopped Loch and Runner’s fighting. They both were weak but each wanted to get the last punch in and so set to again after they had regathered their breath. Except they had no force in them, none at all. They both collapsed in heavy breathing almost as soon after the second bout began and, after a few breaths, Loch started to laugh slightly. Runner too started to giggle.

_”Oww,”_ both men said in unision, for laughter was painful

Runner wheezed a whisper, _”It was a fool thing to do ya know.”_

Loch was out of strength to even spar verbally, he just raised his hand and nodded. Runner, never out of questions, asked, _”So what exactly happened, and what do we do now? Oh, and who is your friend here?” 

“You… ask too many... questions. The lady will answer the last one if she sees fit to do so. As for the second, we should see about finding the others. Easier said than done though. I’m sure I have a broken leg, my right arm doesn’t work quite right, and I’m missing a boot,”_ Loch said. 

Runner leant back to pick up both his feet and waved them at Loch, _”Well I’m missing two boots. Best boots I ever had. They were a bit big for me, so likely why they didn’t stay on. Now, you didn’t answer my first question.”_

Loch grunted. He looked over at the girl who had sidled off to get more water after she saw the two men weren’t going to kill each other. She looked over at him as if she knew he was looking at her, and she smiled. 

Loch said, _”I’m not entirely sure. I’ve been thinking and dreaming about it for a couple days now, trying to get the facts straight for my report for Hanasian. Just when I seem to have it straight, I get it jumbled and it comes together a bit differently next time. You must remember and give a report too, since we weren’t together.”_

The girl returned, her smile vanished and a wary, serious expression in its place.

She asked them both, _”You can walk, yes? We need to go from here. I find safe place where we hide. You get better there, hurry!”_

tThe slight crunch of stone under a boot could be heard not far away. Runner and Loch helped each other to their feet, and Runner having two mostly good legs, walked Loch toward the arch where the girl had gone. They stumbled over the rubble, through the rear of the building they had sheltered in. She led them towards an opening that had once been a door to the back alley. Out into the rain they went. While the girl stepped out, Loch and Runner kind of clambered out as a three-legged two-headed man. She had them follow the alley along. They entered a small house at the end of stone walls that seemed for the most part untouched by the destruction. The only damage was the corner of the roof where part of the stone building next to it had fallen through. It allowed the rain n, but most of the rest of the house was dry, more or less. Loch and Runner collapsed on the floor in a tangled heap and they commented at the same time, _”Ow.”_ 

They sorted themselves out and propped their backs up to a wall where they could see the single door. The girl stood before the door with her hands out. She brought them slowly together and stood that way for several moments. Finally she turned back to the men and located three discarded vessles to collect water in. She brought them over to where Loch and Runner sat. She handed them each one and squeezed herself in between them. Runner was going to drink but she stopped him, grabbing his wrist. 

_”Wait, yes?”_she said as she looked hard into his eyes. 

Runner tried to hold her gaze but found that he could not and turned away. She held her hand over the jar of water in Runner’s hand, then did the same for Loch’s and then hers. 

_”What are you doing?”_ Loch asked. 

_”Unseen,”_ was all she said, and she lifted her jar of water. 

Loch and Runner knew what that meant when drinking Mulgov’s brew, and they hoisted their jars and tapped them together with the girl’s. 

_”Bottoms Up!”_ Loch said as the two drank heartily of their water. 

The girl seemed surprised at this strange ritual. These barbarians were so amusing. She smiled and drank slowly. It was surprisingly refreshing for water drained off a roof. 

Runner asked her, _”What is your name?”

“I’ve been asking her that question for days now. Each time, I seemed to pass out before it was answered,”_ Loch said. 

The girl smiled, considered surrendering her of mystery to these two men. 

She said, _”As Loch knows, I am the third sister. He knows my name, a name I remembered from long ago as a little girl. It rings clear in my head. But I am not called that. For they gave us new names…”_

She hesitated, as her face grew serious. She had let her defence slip and in that moment she felt her sister! She was coming home! Should she reach for her and help her? Or remain silent and unseen? Scared she would be discovered, she withdrew and tears spilled down her face. Loch and Runner drew closer. 

Loch whispered in her ear, _”Don’t tell us if it hurts that much. I’ll just call you Rose.”_

She wiped her eyes to correct him but instead hushed them as boots drew closer. She whispered, _”Unseen, not unheard. Do not move, no.”_

The three sat huddled together, their eyes on the door. A man walked by, a second did too, peering in the door for a moment and looking around before moving on. The sound grew fainter and finally the girl moved.

She said, _”It worked, yes!”_

They had been indeed, unseen. Loch decided to drink the rest of the jar of water. Soon, the three were fast asleep.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2012)

The morning light came and Loch jumped awake. Runner was sound asleep, laying on his side to his right. Rose was nowhere to be seen. He worked his right hand and shoulder, and though it popped some, it didn’t hurt like it had before. His leg still throbbed, but it too wasn’t as bad as it has been. Loch knew he would likely have a limp for the rest of his life, for his foot didn’t set straight. He could hear his sister even now telling him what needed to be done. He tried to turn it, but pain shot up his leg and side. He let it be. At least it wouldn’t need amputating. He did manage to kick Runner in the bottom of his foot and he jumped awake. 

_”I’m watching… I’m …” 

“Sleeping,”_ Loch finished for him. 

Runner blinked and said, _“That was the hardest I slept in… I can’t remember.” 

“Yes, me too. Must be because we were unseen,”_ Loch replied. 

Runner nodded before he glanced around and said, _”I was supposed to be on watch. I was supposed to watch… Where’s Rose? Why did you call her Rose?”_ 

Loch shrugged, _“I like the flower, and thought it would make a nice name. She is kind of that way…besides….”_

Loch paused as if trying to remember something. Runner said, _“Yeah, well watch for her thorns. She was one who was with that witch. Not sure I would trust her.”_

Loch sighed and said, _”Part of my report that never seems to get mixed up is the fact she had made me well before anything happened. She locked me in a closet for safekeeping when her sister came looking for her. I can still see her eyes as she looked at me before she closed the doors. 

“And here after I woke up she has been nothing but kind to me, and you. Looking out for us. No, I’m willing to give her my trust. Besides, we don’t really have much of a choice.” 

‘Well, where is she then?”_ Runner asked. 

Loch answered, _“She does that. Wanders off while I’m sleeping, always returns, usually with something. Now, about finding the others… I’m not sure we can. From what Rose has told me of the event that put us in this condition, it seems there was some sort of disruption…” 

“Oh really? I hadn’t noticed,” Runner barked. 

Loch smiled and suppressed a laugh, mainly because they made his ribs hurt. He countered, ”No, I mean something beyond our knowledge. Though I woke up in that broken building, she says she was with me for months! Said I knew her name as we exchanged them when we were introduced at a gala dinner. Said we danced and walked in the moonlight by a lakeside. All sorts of stuff.” 

“Right, so the girl dreams of you. How is any of this relevant to our situation and our finding the Company?”

Loch slapped him in the chest with the back of his hand, saying, ”Let me finish! In my report, I know that we were there at the same point at the same time, yet I wake up here as if I was only out for a few moments at the most, while she says we had been together for months and knows more about me than most.”

In fact, more than anybody aside from Rin. Runner nodded and said, “It seemed a few moments for me too. How do you know you were out only a few moments?”

Loch swallowed and said, ”Because after I came to, I was somewhere else, but still had the taste of Khule’s stale jerky he gave us before we left. I had chewed a piece before moving in. If it was any amount of time, say days or weeks, let alone months, it would have long faded. What I’m saying is, how did this affect the rest of the Company? Where are they?” 

“I don’t know. I miss Dhorgat and the boys, and Khule. We need to try and find them,” Runner said with an air of resignation, aware of what Loch was getting at. 

Loch went on, ”Well, we are still two Scouts of The Black Company! While we still live, we will gather information and report back. We need to find out exactly where we are, and yes, when we are. I think Rose will aid us in this.”

The two sat and talked and made plans and talked strategy. It was well into the day when Loch began to worry properly. Rose had been gone since first light. He had never been awake this long without seeing her. He worked himself up to his feet and tried to walk. He stumbled but found that he could manage something approximate to walking if he located a crutch of some sort. Runner walked over to the door. Unsure if they should look out, they stood just inside and peered uncertainly at each other. Loch held up his hand to make a count, three fingers aloft. On three, they both stuck their heads out and peered around. There sitting on the ground against the outside wall was Rose, her knees drawn up to with her arms around them and her head face down resting on them. 

”Rose?” Loch said as he walked along the wall to her. Runner came to the other side of her. She was wet and shivering, even if the rain had stopped and was replaced by a thick fog. She looked up at Loch, her eyes red and tired. 

”Come inside! Try and stay warm!” Loch said as they helped her to her feet. She walked calmly as if she was blind and permitted them to lead her. They returned to the dry floor in the corner of the house where Loch threw an old cloth around her. She held it tight to herself. 

After a moment she looked at him and said in a strained tired voice, ”I have found my sister, but she has not found me. I helped her in her plight but she thought me a dream. She thinks I am dead, as our eldest sister is dead. But the others have now sensed me. For I have given myself to shield my sister. They have not sensed her. Have hope Lochnard of Dunland and the Runner of Rhun, for your friends are coming. For me, I have little to hope for.”

Loch wiped the dirt from her face with his one good sleeve. He said, “Have hope Rose, for you are with the Black Company. We look out for our own.”

He had more questions than answers. Who sensed her, and what did this mean? And right now at this point, he and Runner were the Company. That meant something important. To him, and to Runner. 

”Have hope Rose, for you will again see your sister,” and he his, for they were coming. 

They spent the next three days moving from one place to another. Rose had withdrawn and said little in this time. She brightened when Loch talked directly to her. She tried to answer questions and keep them hidden, and they had managed to find some suitable clothing in a burned out shop. It was good to have boots again. The third night out, the fog thinned and a slight wind came from the west. The moon was bright when the clouds were not in the way. Rose sat staring out to the west. 

She whispered to a sleeping Loch and Runner, ”They have come.”

She caressed Runner’s cheek, and her eyes lingered as they gazed on Loch’s sleeping moonlit face. She kissed him and whispered in his ear, ”May we meet again, in dream and in reality.”

And with that, she silently sped out of the door and down the alley. It wasn’t long before shadowy figures moved in the night. Rose avoided them, but at a corner of a building the sight of armed men moving up along a roofline distracted her. Someone grabbed her from behind. A rag went into her mouth and a hood went over her head, and she was carried away._


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2012)

The deployment of the Company went smoothly and it was a rare instance that all had gone according to plan. The perimeter was well secured, they had found some food and drink, and the city was well infiltrated by the Company. They had set their defensive web and could lie low in the daylight. After so long waiting, this night was theirs. 

Dhorgat fell into the ditch and froze all movement. There were people coming. He could not see anyone and signed to Khule. Khule looked about but could not see much either. Damnable fog, Dhorgat thought, could use a bit of that moonlight right about now. Khule waved at the bowman that was with them. He signed for him to watch the road, and to shoot if he saw movement. The moon broke through the fog for just a moment. The arrow hissed and Dhorgat jumped. A shadowy man fell with the arrow lodged in his side and Dhorgat pulled the other man down into the ditch. The bound girl he was carrying fell atop them and they splashed in the water that ran through it. Dhorgat had knifed the man and pushed him down into the water. He grabbed the bound girl to keep her from drowning as she flailed about. He removed the hood that was over her head and then pulled out the rag from her mouth. He made quick work of the rope that tied her wrists too and signalled her to be quiet. 

_”I have hope, for I am with the Black Company,”_ She whispered to herself.

Dhorgat heard her though. How did she know who they were? He thought to himself. She could see that the youth with her had the same sort of leather clothing that Loch had worn when she first saw him in the room. She stayed low and quiet, for more voices could be heard. 

_”Things are getting tight,”_ Khule said softly as they marked their prey. 

They hoped this was the last, for they did not have the numbers. They had to get Dhorgat back across the road. The men kept talking as they walked by. There were four of them. It was a good thing that thick fog had obscured the moon, for otherwise they might have seen the dead men. Dhorgat tapped the girl on the shoulder and they scrambled up the ditch and crossed the road. 

_”Who’s this?”_ Khule asked. 

Dhorgat answered, _”She was with the man I took, bound and gagged. She knows we’re the Black Company!"_

Khule hesitated as he peered hard at the girl in the murky night. He then said, as he pushed them along, _ ”You’d better be sure. She’s coming with us and she’ll have some questions to answer.”_

Rose went freely. She was not going to be taken back to the Sisters this night. The scouts had returned to the fork, and Berlas grumbled at Khule, _”What took you so long? Daylight is coming and we’re supposed to be back!” 

“Ran into a little trouble that held us up,”_ Khule answered. 

Berlas looked at the girl as she walked by following Dhorgat. 

_”Great. Just great,”_ Berlas mumbled to himself as he took up rearguard, another one. 

They kept a steady pace, and were within their positions in the city before the sun rose too high and revealed them. It was the first time they had seen the sun since they were at the southernmost part of their journey on the sea. It would be a bright morning. What the day had in store was anyone’s guess.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2012)

_”The Black is here,”_ Loch muttered, crouched behind a pile of debris. 

Beside him, Runner grunted agreement. He was peering at the same thing Loch was A dead man. Well, not the man per se but the agency of his death. The fletching on the arrow was Black Company. 

_”Here and tetchy,”_ Loch continued because something had rattled the others enough to drop a man. 

But what? It was just a street. No better or worse than any other dilapidated street. Gaping holes grinned where windows and doors should have stood. Blocks of masonry, pools of water that gleamed brightly in the sun now. Just a street in this forsaken place. What had startled the Black to drop a man here? And, where were they now? They’d been searching for Rose all morning and not seen a single soul. Not a mangy dog or a skinny chicken. Not even a rat. Nothing. The morning breeze played through the fletching. 

_”Perhaps we should go back, let things calm down, have a think,”_ Runner said, knowing that it was all useless. Still, someone had to be the voice of reason. 

Loch resolutely pushed on, limping forward with his crutch determinedly. At this rate, they’d be shot by their own people. When he said as much a long while later, Loch waved it aside. 

_”We will at least have found them then,”_ he answered and then a lopsided grin creased his face, _”And if they’ve accidentally shot us, we might be able to buy enough sympathy to be let off for failing to report on time.” 

“Failing to report? That’s what you’re worried about?”_ Runner incredulously asked. 

_”What else is there, then?” 

“WHAT ELSE? HOW ABOUT AN UNAUTHORISED ASSASSINATION PLOT THAT FAILED, BREAKING COVER, DISOBEYING DIRECT ORDERS...“_ 

Runner’s shout bounced off the ragged walls of buildings around them. The salty tang of the sea was thicker here. They were near the port. Loch just grinned at him, slid down the wall he had been leaning against. He stretched his legs out, folding the good one over his bad one, and crossed his arms behind his head. Galled at his lapse, Runner crouched. His shoulders were hunched and he breathed hard through clenched teeth. Loch’s eyes were closed. He looked for all the world as if he was napping in the sun. 

_”Are you taking a nap?”_ Runner tightly asked between his teeth. 

_“Yup.” 

“Now? We have not found Rose…nor the Black.” 

“You’re just full of our failures. You’re mostly right, except on one count.” 

“Oh?” 

“The Black are already locating us.” 

“How do you know?”_ 

Loch cracked open one eye and decided that discretion on this count would be the greater valour and he said nothing. Either the Black would respond to all of the noise or someone else would. He was an optimist. It would be the Black. 

_“Relax, Runner, you appear….perturbed.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2012)

Wulgof listened for a moment longer and then swung back to where Molguv stood. The Haradian had broken open the crate despite strict orders to leave it intact, and was disconsolately pawing through its contents. More force of habit than any preconceived plot to steal the good supplies before they found their way back to the Company. Since his cousin’s death, Molguv had not been himself. Not even the threat of Videgavia’s wrath brought him out of his shell. 

_”Vid told us to leave them alone,”_ Wulgof said and Molguv shrugged his shoulders. 

_”Salt. It’s just salt.”_

While they had crates and crates of the stuff already, it wasn’t the point. Wulgof rubbed at the back of his neck and swung about as Belegost came trotting back in. The man glanced at Molguv’s half hearted pilfering and then peered at Wulgof. 

_”We should look into that.” 

“I agree,”_ Wulgof said and then, over his shoulder, _”You coming, Molguv?”_ 

The Haradian let his handful of salt drain away, _”What? Sure…if we have to…I suppose.”_ 

He collected up the now ruined crate, set it on one broad shoulder and stumped towards where the other two men stood. A white trail of salt was left in his wake. Belegost’s brows rose and Wulgof shook his shaggy head. They followed the hulking, salty, Haradian, on the alert for any sign of trouble. That shouting had not come from thin air and, after the contact of the night before, the unnatural peace of the place had come to a definitive end. Still, block after block was deserted. A cat careened across the street behind them, screeching like a rabid child. This swung both Belegost and Wulgof about, hearts hammering at the sudden noise in the cloying stillness. Both men glanced at the other, swords at the ready to slay a cat. A cat. Berlas would die laughing. Belegost scowled at the thought, both men stepped back and collided with Molguv. The giant had come to a standstill on the corner, oblivious to them, staring ahead. Colour had leached from his face and it was a horrified mask. He thrust a fist into the crate on his shoulder and threw a handful of salt at whatever it was that had confronted him, panting hard in terror. 

By the time the other two had gotten around the Haradian, two men were coughing in a cloud of salt. 

_”What was that for,”_ one protested. He had a black eye. 

_”It’s what you do when you see a ghost,”_ said the other, lisping through a swollen lip, _”Least, it is in Rhun. Guess it’s the same in Harad too.”_ 

Wulgof felt as though he had been hit over the head. Of the three of them, Belegost was the first to recover. He scratched at his head, stowed his sword and then grinned at the two men seated on the ground against the wall, taking their ease. 

_”Hooo….do you have some questions to answer, scouts! That leg looks bad, Kid.” 

“It’s nothing, ‘Gost. Not twisted….Rin’ll set it straight, though before or after she tans my hide I can’t say.”_ 

Wulgof punched Molguv in the arm and then bent with Belegost to assist Loch up. Runner tagged along easily and Molguv trailed in their wake, another handful of salt at the ready in the event they really were ghosts. 

Word reached camp before they did. Videgavia, Berlas and Khule strode out to meet them. Sure enough, Lochared and Runner were escorted back by a grinning Belegost, a baffled Wulgof and a dazed Molguv. Both looked worse for wear but very much alive. Videgavia waved them off in the direction of the two remaining medics. 

_”Where’s Rin?”_ Videgavia heard Loch ask as Bells and Sparks approached. 

Videgavia rubbed at his jaw. _”Damn,”_ he muttered after a while and Berlas glanced at him and realised the man was thinking the same as him….of a woman, fair and pale, shattered by grief, bereft of everything, now forging her way in the belief that she was utterly alone, far to the west. 

_”She dreams…she sees…”_ Berlas offered and Videgavia wiped his hand over his face. 

_”Let us hope so,”_ he replied and started for where the medics were working. There was quite a crowd gathered already. 

When at last he won through to where Runner and Loch were being tended, Loch had discovered some of the truth of what had happened. He was grim and had lost his cheer. His dark eyes were heavy. 

_”She thinks me dead,”_ he said as soon as he sighted Videgavia and the man nodded. 

_”She looked for you, Loch. Searched for days and nights, refused to leave the ruins, refused to believe you had perished.” 

“Where is she now?” 

“West…she went west with Hanasian. Your information concerning Rocks panned out.” 

“The letter,”_ Loch guessed and Vid nodded. 

_”Wulgof delivered it up to her after…after the funeral, as you asked.” 

“And the outcome?” 

“We have not heard…and I think we would have ‘ere we sailed had things gone ill.”_ 

Loch nodded, features tightening in pain as Sparks worked on his leg. In this silence, on the other side, Runner piped up. 

_”There were three women guarding the witch. One of them was with us. Have you seen her?” 

“Her and her sister both. They are in camp. The third perished that night. It was nigh on ten months ago, though. We wintered there, set out mid summer and it took us months to reach this shore. What have you been doing here all that time?”_ 

Runner and Loch glanced at each other and Berlas interceded, 

_”Another time, perhaps. When they have recovered somewhat?” 

“Of course,”_ Videgavia relented and with that he withdrew. 

The rest of the afternoon saw any lingering Old Company men or women about stop by to see with their own eyes the first two Black Company men to have returned from the dead. By sunset, Loch found himself in the company of Wulgof once more. Khule had joined the Dunlending and both perched on the slender wooden frame of the cot Loch had been installed in while his leg was being tended. The frame creaked under their weight as they passed a flask to and fro. Pleased and relieved as he was to see their faces, he could not shake the weight that was on his shoulders. His sister grieved him. Even now, far away, she grieved him. He knew what this meant, the enormity of it. She had been his world and he hers. And all of it had been taken away from her. The last time something like that had happened she had withdrawn into herself and not spoken for three terribly long years. 

_”Where’s Molguv?”_ Wulgof asked across him to where Khule sat. 

The Easterling rolled his shoulders, _”Recovering. He took quite a fright today.”_ 

Khule passed the flask to Loch and Loch found he had no appetite for it. 

_”Sure is good to see you, Kid,”_ Wulgof said, clearing his throat with emotion that crowded it. 

_”Kid…you sang of him as brother, if I recall correctly. That was what you sang, wasn’t it?”_ Khule prodded. 

Wulgof grimaced, recalling the words of the funeral dirge all too clearly. Recalling the forlorn sound of another’s voice as it rose and sank through the traditional song. He tipped a mouthful of the flask’s contents back, some local firewater they had found here, and after a moment spat it out into the darkness. Molguv materialised and Wulgof, surprised, stammered a rare apology. 

_”Didn’t see you there,”_ he finished. 

The large Haradian did not so much as pause or flick a glance at him. His eyes were locked on the man on the cot. He strode up, towering over him, staring hard. A hand balled up and thudded into Loch’s stomach. His breath wheezed out of him in a hard hush and he doubled over, gasping like a grounded fish. 

_”She grieved you hard!”_ Molguv grated at him. 

Loch nodded, vision teared, and gasped, _”I know! I didn’t mean for it!” 

“Hard!”_ Molguv snarled and wrapped a giant hand around Loch’s shoulder to wrench him back. 

Frozen in one place, Wulgof and Khule stared at each other. Molguv studied Loch’s face. Whatever he saw there seemed to be enough. 

_”You will make it right,”_ he rumbled. 

_”Yes! As soon as we get back. Going straight there! Wherever she is,”_ Loch emphatically stated and Molguv nodded, released his shoulder and held his hand out for the flask. 

_”Where is she?”_ Loch asked as the Haradian tipped his head back for a long swig. 

_”Oh we know. Made it our business to. We’ve our own score to settle with the thief,”_ Wulgof said and Khule muttered something about how unholy it was to rob a man twice. 

_”Excellent….we already have our next mission in mind then,” said Runner from the neighbouring cot, ”Only there’s just one thing. What do we do now?” 

“Drink little scout….more,”_ Molguv demanded, thrusting the flask at Runner’s face. 

When the flask was lowered, Runner frowned and Molguv’s teeth shone in the darkness as he smiled, _”Now…. questions?”_ 

Try as he might, Runner could not remember a single one of his many questions.


----------



## Elora (Dec 4, 2012)

Their fatigue was such that the contents of Molguv's flask was soon taking its toll on their consciousness. 

The men were cleared out being prodded by Two Bells' blade, _"They need rest, not drunkenness. Now out!"

"Aw Doc, we just want to watch them, especially the Kid…"_ Mulgov said as the Dirty Three wanted to stay. 

_"No. I cannot make exception for you even if you are Old Company. Dhorgat and a half-dozen young Easterlings want to come in and linger by Runner as well. Can't have it, at least not today. Come back in the morning."_

With assistance from Sparks, the two medics pushed Wulgof out. Khule went of his own accord after looking down the scalpel that Bells held. 

Molguv finally nodded, _"Just let me do one thing Doc."_

Bells paused but kept his eyes on the unpredictable Haradian. Molguv dribbled salt around the cots that Loch and Runner occupied, then departed with one last look before the tent flap fell back into place.

_"Had to kick them out?"_ Loch mumbled, his eyes closed.

_"Yes. You need your rest and you've both a de-briefing with the Captain in the morning."

"Hanasian? He tried to teach me to write, you know,"_ Loch muttered still with his eyes closed, and failed to add that Hanasian was not the first to attempt it. Not the first, but infinitely more patient than his sister… and far less amusing to tease as well.

Bells grinned, _"Aye, sounds like him. Thought the recording of events accurately was important. It has its place. Did you write anything down?"_

Loch sighed at the question and attempted to sit up. Bells prevented him from doing so.

_"I had no time, nothing to write with, nothing to write on. But I swear, it's all in my head. I just have to be able to get it out. Hanasian won't be happy when he gets my report and there is nothing on it."

"Hanasian won't be getting your report. Captain Videgavia will."_

Loch sighed again and whispered as sleep lured him into her webs, _"Mmmm… yeah… I forgot. He's Captain now…. where is Rose? I would like to see her…"_

Once the snoring started coming from both patients, it was all that Bells needed to hear, and he left them to their rest. Once the medic had sought his own bedroll, Wulgof, Khule, and Dhorgat slipped in and sat on the ground in the tent to watch the pair sleep. Mulgov had begged off, saying he had something else to attend to. In any case, there would not have been enough room for them all had the large man decided to return with them. They watched the two men sleep, but it wasn't long before these three watchers were asleep themselves and sprawled all over the floor, snoring as Loch and Runner were.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The command post was one of the few properly solid buildings about that also boasted a roof that was mostly intact. It was high enough to see over most of the rubble, and within Videgavia and Berlas were in deep discussion. The two men summoned Barika to report.

_"Lady Anvikela knows that her sister is close, but she does not know we have her,"_ Barika said. 

Vid glanced at Berlas before he asked, _"And the other girl?"

"She too knows her sister is close, but I don't think she knows we have her. She was quite distressed when Dhorgat found her. If anything she now seems more afraid of us giving her up to whomever she was being taken to."_

Berlas cut in and said, _"You can assure her that will not happen on our watch."_

Berlas then considered his Captain and asked, _"Do we risk a reunion?"_

Vid scratched his cheek, a sure sign he was thinking about things. Indeed, there was much to consider and most of it strange, beyond their ken.

_"I wish to speak to Loch and Runner first. Barika, you continue to talk to the girl and try to determine what exactly she is afraid of. It's possible we need to be wary of the same people who wish to take her captive. Also, get as much as you can of her days since the incident in Shkar. It will help.”_

Videgavia held his chin for a moment before he again addressed Barika, _"Tell her that she is welcome among us and that we know where her sister is. I want her to find some reason to hope in us. We will need Lady Anvikela to get back home when we're finished here. If we have her with us as well, given how hard we know it to be to cross that rift, it can't hurt. Two of the three sisters is the best we can hope for, since the third is confirmed dead and now rests in Shkar. Maybe, aware of the freedom that is now theirs, they both will want to come back with us. 

"We can only hope. Besides, it appears they fear whatever they know they left behind here. We need them, and they're our only helpful local guides in this strange place. I think it's in our best interests to keep the girls close with us and out of the hands of whoever or whatever they both fear. Hopefully by having them with us, we can make that work for us.”_

“What about Dhak and his shadows?” Berlas asked. 

Videgavia frowned and said, _“Dhak has been less than helpful since we returned, and I didn’t ever really trust him anyway. But I do need to speak to Dhak. I want to hear what he has to say about all this. Berlas, I want you to speak to the Lady Anvikela. Barika, you go talk to this other girl. When you are done, you both get some rest. Then be here early and brief me before I talk to Loch and Runner."

"Right Cap,_" Berlas and Barika both said, heads full of their task before their bedrolls would find them. Videgavia chased them with one last request.

_”If either of you see Dhak, send him to me,”_ A quick salute said they heard him.

The next morning came and Berlas and Barika both briefed Videgavia on their talks with the two girls, and Barika returned to have breakfast with Rose. Their tales were consistent, but Barika was finding Rose a wealth of information. She suggested, and the Captain agreed, that it would be best for her to spend more time with her this morning.

Now it was time to gain reports from the two lost scouts. They both arrived well rested but on edge. Berlas would speak with Runner while Videgavia would speak with Loch. It was clear that the two Company scouts were nervous and unsettled. Berlas left the Captains room with Runner to find another room to talk. Being separated made them both even more uneasy. For Loch, the questions Videgavia asked seemed to fuel the younger man's unease. From Loch's perspective, Videgavia was a far cry from the now easy, approachable captain that Hanasian had been. Yet, in other ways, the two Captains were the same.

Loch swallowed when Vid asked, _"Do you have your summary for the Company annals?"_

Loch glanced to one side and resisted to urge to tug at his beard. Still, his tone was one of apology, _"I haven't written it down yet."_

Videgavia waved it off, _"Berlas and Belegost are the writers in this company, so I'm sure one of them will get what he needs from you when he speaks to you. Hanasian always thought it important to keep these records and I agree with him.

"Now, about your time away, there are a couple things I need to follow up on. Tell me all that you know from the time you were watching the temple in Shkar."_

Loch swallowed, because this was the part that he really struggled with. He spoke of how he came to be in the house and how the girl he called now Rose had discovered him there. He told Vid how he was locked in the closet and not given up as an intruder, and the events after the Witch returned to her room. He paused, gathered his thoughts and continued on to the point that the three sisters returned to the room with the Wizard. It had been at moment he had perceived the need to act or risk discovery and failure. He paused a second time, as if in pain. 

Loch finally said, _"The knife stroke across her throat, it was quick and sure. Nobody had time to react, at east very much. Not the Witch, not the High Mage, or even the three girls. Still, each did something in that moment, and nothing any of the other expected."_

Videgavia was furiously scratching this down, racing his speed with the recall of the scout. A third pause provided him with time to catch up. 

A few moments passed before Vid said, _"Go on Loch. What do you know when you moved on the witch?"_

Loch swallowed and rubbed at his forehead, _"This is where it all get a bit … distorted? I mean I know in my head what I know, but when I try and tell it, I become confused."

"Just relax and speak."_ Vid prompted.

Loch nodded, seeming reassured by his captain's demeanour.

_"I felt her blood on my hand. It burned. Then air around me started to burn! I tried to move away from her, but I was thrown back by her final scream as if I had been picked up and tossed aside. I soon lost all grip on that room. I did see the girls and the Wizard as I fell back. Rose, the girl who found me in the ruins here, moved toward me.

One of the other girls threw herself against the wave of terrible power that came from the Witch. The other girl threw herself against the Wizard. He had seen me and was pointing. That is all I recall. I know or remember nothing until I awoke in the ruins near here. I have these wounds which I cannot explain, with Rose in the ruins with me."_


----------



## Elora (Dec 4, 2012)

It was a strange tale at the least and Videgavia reviewed it carefully with Loch to ensure he had the key details correct. Loch rounded it out by summarising the past week spent recuperating. 

Puzzled, Vid asked, _"You say that you are only aware of a few days, perhaps a week or so at most having passed since this incident in the house in Skhar. We talked to the girl you call Rose and she tells us-"

"Rose? You talked to her? Is she safe?"_ Loch pressed, his focus returning again.

Vid pressed on, _"Aye Loch, she is well. We'll talk more about her later. I need you to listen now. She tells us that a few months passed from the time of the incident to now. She spoke of spending much of that time with you. You don't remember some festival dinner and dance with her? She does. She was very descriptive and, aside from the formal attire she said you wore, it fit you like a glove."

"No sir. I remember nothing except what I have told you,"_ Loch said, lost in thought as he tried to remember anything further.

Loch was not a good liar. He was the most honest thief Videgavia had ever encountered, unlike his sister. At that moment, the man's brow was crumpled as he racked his shattered memories.

_"I believe you Loch,"_ Videgavia assured the scout, "The Company have spent well over a half a year since that day. Rose says it's been months and you say its been days. I have no reason to doubt any of you, but it is obvious that at the moment that you killed the witch, something happened that is beyond our understanding. Mecarnil's theory of other influences…perhaps that. I do not know.

_"Whatever it was, it has affected you, Runner and this Rose most of all; presumably because you were so closest to the witch and wizard. It has affected others to a lesser degree. Lady Anvikela, was found in the rubble of the temple. So too was her sister, though she soon died of her injuries. Your assistance in understanding this is greatly appreciated."_

Loch straightened in his chair, _"I understand, sir."_

Videgavia stood at that point, his mind already onto what would come next. Restless, because it would not be easy, he paced about and slapped a hand on Loch's shoulder before he continued.

_"You have been away from us for a while and you've been sorely missed. Sadly, we have no way of getting word to your sister that you are indeed alive. It will be quite some time before we ever head west to our lands again, so all I can say is that I am sorry for that.

"All we found of yours in the ruins was a boot, a burned shirt sleeve, and the hilt of one of your daggers. Since you are still walking around with only one boot, you will be fitted with new gear. As soon as we get back to the western lands, you will be granted leave to go see your sister."_

Loch blinked, eyes gleaming with the difficulty of it all. The urge to find her, tell her, was so strong that it made his joints ache. Still, he swallowed the lump in his throat and said, _"Thank you sir."_

Vid peered into the man's face, _"Until then, I need you. I only have a hand full of the Old Crew left. The new recruits of Gondor and Rhun are quite capable and are dedicated as any, but you're old crew, and I need you to stay on top of it all. 

"I'm depending on you, the man who made the split field decision to go in like you did. There is a fine line between boldness and recklessness and you have the skill to walk it. You be him. You did well, Loch."_

Vid stood and returned to his chair. Loch was silent for a long while as he struggled with his composure. Over six months. It had been bad enough when he realised that Rin thought him dead for a week. Six months!

When Loch had marshalled his thoughts he asked, _"Would it be possible to see Rose? She was greatly distressed when I last saw her."_

Vid scratched his chin, _"In due time, son. Before this day is done. Right now she is telling Barika all about these events."_

Loch stood, _"Barika? Who is Barika?"

"Much has happened in this company while you have been away. She is a member of this Company who has shown some rather remarkable skills, rather like your sister before her. She has been invaluable in working with Anvikela and now Rose seems to have taken a liking to her. You will meet Barika later today I believe, likely at evening meal. For now, you are dismissed Lochared. It’s the noon hour, and you still need rest. I suggest you get it before this evening."_

Videgavia was pleased to see the old company salute from Loch as the scout departed and he returned it in kind. So few of them in the Company knew it. So few. Another Old Company man returned. A boon unlooked for from an operational perspective.

Loch stumbled over Runner on his way to where he thought his tent was. He too was ordered to get some rest. So much was confusing and bewildering. The two men were glad to see each other, a marked change from their last reunion. 

Runner said, _"That Berlas is a good inquisitor. He asked me more questions and wrote down more than my answer each time. But he said I did well and was glad to have me back. How did you fare?"_

Loch looked about the men about them who were now Company. He didn't know any that he saw except for a few vague but familiar faces. 

After a few steps he replied, _"It went well. Cap took my verbal report and said I did well."_

They walked to a tent that had their names hanging on it and found Runner's squad had already camped around them. It gave both scouts a warm sense of place and belonging in a much-changed Company. The rigours of reporting ensured they were soon wrapping themselves back in their bedrolls, spare rolls from the Company's supplies. Donius and Daius, Loch supposed. Rin had always said those two men were marvels and now he could really appreciate why she was so fond of the two men.

_"I need rest, for I will meet… Rose… in the morning…"_ he muttered to himself, for Runner was already asleep. Loch drifted off into dream in moments. Sparks and Bells kept a close eye on the two and made sure nobody bothered them. The two slept through the afternoon, and only woke for their evening meal. Still drowsy, and after a check by Bells and Sparks, they again went back to their tents and fell into deep sleep. The two docs shared their notes, and decided that both should be cleared for duty tomorrow.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Barika had spent the rest of the day with Rose and found that Rose had quite a lot to say. She even filled in some of the gaps that Anvikela had refused to speak of about that day in Skhar. She remained steadfast in her account of the days and weeks that had followed. Rose told of a festival of lights that she had attended with Loch and how he had been forced to suddenly leave, as if someone had called him away. It was when he left that they woke up in the rubble. Barika suspected it was a dream that coincided with the time Loch was unconscious, but she couldn't be sure and knew she would not be the judge of the matter in any case. But Barika did decide that she would do something that she suspected Videgavia would likely not approve of, unwittingly following in the footsteps of the Company's first female member. She planned it for that night.

After reporting the Captain, she returned to find Rose sleeping. 

_"You wish to see Loch?"_ Barika askedwith a whisper.

_"I would, very much, yes!"_ Rose answered. 

_"Put this cloak on. I will take you to him, but it will be in secret. We will have to return here shortly before this is discovered."_ 

Rose nodded, pulled the cloak around her, hid her head in its hood. Barika peeked out the door of the tent, then tapped Rose. She looked once morebefore stepping out, and employed her stealth to move them quietly between the tents. Attempting this at night was foolish, it was crazy. Loch's tent was not far away and the two were quickly inside Loch’s tent unseen. 

Barika whispered to Rose, _"You have only a few moments. Let him know you are alive and well, and see that he is too."_

With that Barika withdrew to watch by the tent door, confident that there was no harm in this and that it would only further install Barika in Rose's trust. She was already forming her rationale should they be discovered while Rose knelt on the ground next to Loch. She ran her fingers through his hair and took his hand but he did not stir. Rose became strangely still, a detail that Barika did not notice given her attention was on movement outside of the tent.


----------



## Elora (Dec 4, 2012)

Loch reached for his sister in his sleep but clouds and fog assailed him, wrapped him, formed as certain a wall as stone might. It was sudden, but soft, as dreams can be, when Loch found himself side by side with Rose. They walked through a wide field of grass under a clear sky.

Rose whispered into his ear, _"You wish to find you sister. I can help you. Come with me."_

Loch was puzzled but took her hand. No sooner did he do that did it seem as though the field dropped away. It was dizzying, yet Rose held his hand fast. Then it started to speed past below their feet, blurring until the grass looked like the waters of a mountain rapid. Speeding, leaping, dancing waters of the spring melt, at home long ago, when he had delighted in playing by the stream and hunting frogs. For a long time it was like this until they came to a place that looked hauntingly familiar and not at precisely the same time to Loch. 

_"We're out west, by the elf port!"_ Loch said as he looked about. The tall white towers they had passed on their way to Mithlond were within sight.

Rose said nothing and suddenly he was standing and the ground was where it belonged, beneath his feet. In the tent, sweat beaded Rose's brow despite the chill of the day. She could sense Loch's search for his sister. She sensed him start, a sudden surge of excited relief. A shape, a woman…walking with a child in the distance. It was her. Had to be. He knew his sister better than he knew the back of his own hand. Still, he could not get any closer. He held tighter to Rose's hand and tugged her forward.

Oh how it burned! Rose had reached far and brought Loch along with her all that way. But now, she felt the push that was needed to find the other woman's dream. She was strong. So strong and guarded. It was so hard! Anvikela twisted and turned in her tent on the cot. She reached for her sister. Where was she? Was she the only one left? Surely…surely it could not be, else how could she have managed to get this Company of foreigners across the Rift.

Loch had a hold of Rose's hand and he strained towards the distant figure of a woman and child. Rose turned and saw her sister approach. Anvikela was frowning.

_"You reach for the boy's sister, yet you reach not for me?"

"Please do not oppose me sister. Let me do this! My debt to this man is more than I can say!" _Rose replied even as she tried to push Loch toward his sister. 

Anvikela came to stand before them in the dreamscape, _"You endanger us by doing this! They will know we are here!"_

Rose pushed Loch hard to the side and into the dreams of the west proper before all her work could be undone. She said to her sister, _"They already know we are here! It was this man's friends who saved me from being taken back! They know you are here too with the breaking of the rift, but you have shrouded yourself well enough to keep them finding you after you have returned."_

Anvikela turned and fretted, then considered Loch now adrift in dreams not his own. 

She said with an accusatory note, _"This man is the one who brought all this to pass!"

"All the more reason to help him and his friends. They will protect us the best they can and that is something we both need... unless my sister, you wish to return to the Order's control."_

Rose drew herself up with that and Anvikela turned away and stood in quiet thought. Loch was even now returning, looking for Rose, floundering. And, if Anvikela's senses bore true, the woman Rose attempted to lead him to had been the woman who had cared for her when she was first uncovered. Anvikela remembered her well. She had swept in to the midst of those frightening men, made the pain recede and shown remarkable, unexpected compassion. How she had barked at those other men too. So ferocious, in a way that would never be tolerated within the Order. And they had heeded her commands. As fearsome with them as she had been gentle with her. Rose reached for her sister and embraced her.

_"Help me with this. He only wants to see and talk to his sister. She is the high born that they sought. She will be able to see and hear us. Let us take him to her!"_


----------



## Elora (Dec 4, 2012)

Lady Anvikela began to weep. She knew her younger sister was right just as she knew their elder sister would oppose them both. But she was dead and it had been this woman who had shown dignity and compassion even to her despite the fact she was beyond caring. With a nod, tears shining on her cheeks, Anvikela took up Rose's hand and Loch found himself suddenly surrounded their embrace.

Dreams are sometimes gentle, sometimes wild and usually beyond recall or comprehension upon awaking. It was a cold autumn night that such a dream came to Rosmarin. Hanasian was adrift in dream worlds of his own beside her when Rin saw Loch in the distance. The ache of that recognition that shocked through her was bone deep. That, and the fact that there appeared to be a woman on either of his arms, made her hesitate. The wind made the tall grasses dance around them. She remained still, still as the stones that stood around them. Barrow stones, stones that guarded the dead and not nearly well enough to keep the wights out. As soon as Loch saw her the women released him and he approached her. She did not know when such dreams would cease to be a torment. Not yet, it seemed. The shape of his jaw, the lopsided smile and the dark eyes that now leapt with such earnest relief at her. 

_"My sister! How I have missed you! I am sorry I did not return to you, but please rest assured that I live. I am far away in another land, but swear to return to see you. I owe a huge report to Hanasian. Rest easy Rosmarin! My friends have made this possible that I speak to you in dream, at least I think that is what they do, at great peril to themselves and others. I had to see you. Please remember this dream, Rin. Please! My beloved sister!"_

Even the sound of his voice was just as she had remembered. She remained frozen. The urge to reach for him pounded through her. It seemed so real! Excruciating! The two women drew closer to him and took his arms again. Painful as it was to see him, the idea that he would go so soon was worse. She stepped towards him and distantly heard the sound of a child wailing. Hanavia was gone. He had been beside her but now he was gone. When Rin looked up, she found everything else was fading. Everything but the sound of a baby's cries. Rin woke with a shuddering start. It felt like she had surfaced from somewhere deep below the ocean that lay beyond their balcony.

Rin found Hanasian already out of bed, their son in his arms. Hanavia was quiet now but his sniffles said much. 

_"He woke suddenly but you were so deeply asleep, my love. I think he's well, but I suspect he is hungry."_

Rin reached for Hanavia to comfort and fed him. The comfort given and comfort received for he was warm and real against her. It was a salve for the confrontation of her dream. In so many ways, her son was a salve for what had been lost. Of the two of them, he was certainly the greater healer.

Rin whispered to her son loud enough for Hanasian to hear from his chair in the corner of the room, _"Hanavia Lochnard. I have seen your uncle and namesake this night! It was only a dream, and yet for all of that it seemed he was really here. With us. My mind may have come to terms, but my heart still speaks otherwise. How happy he would be to meet you, little one."

Hanasian rose from his chair at that and settled in at her back to rub shoulders he found knotted, "I too dreamt of Loch. Rapid images of him from the time he and you joined us,"_ Hanasian paused, for those had been a memorable set of days in so many ways, _"Much had happened, he said, and he wanted to take me east and tell me something at the end. Said he had a report to deliver. Hanavia woke me, so the dream ended. And yet, like yours, it seemed so real."
_
Rin drew a deep breath and let out a sigh, _"I should not get any hope up that I will see him any time soon. That way lies madness. I know it. Yet, despite that, I confess I feel easier for the dream's lie that he lives still. What is worse, do you think? Madness or grief?"

"Hold it close and take what comfort you might from it,"_ Hanasian answered, _"I too felt in my dream that he lived though I cannot say why. Perhaps he does, somewhere far away from us. There were so many unanswered questions in Skhar. I confess that I have harboured a deep hope that somehow he was alive despite the apparent reality and need to record him as missing and assumed dead.

"Be open to the east my Love, for there may be powers in motion here that we know little, and it may be so that Loch has found his way into them. He may come to you again."_ 

Rose and Loch ran fast through the grass. Anvikela followed not far behind. The dream was closing and they hurried back to their sleeping bodies. 

In her tent, Anvikela started awake. She was sweaty and reached for the pot of water. She drank sloppily from it, spilling a fair amount as she drained it. She gasped and looked about, disorientation fading once she realised she was in her quarters. She lay back and closed her eyes. Her lot had been cast, and she concentrated on shielding herself and her sister from unfriendly eyes. Already they searched. Even if they knew the area to look, they did not yet have their whereabouts.

Rose jumped awake and released Loch's hand just as Barika stepped towards her, _"Come Lady Rose, we must return!"_

Rose stood and leaned over and kissed Loch on the cheek. She then turned and disappeared with Barika's aid for she was unsteady on her feet. They made it back to their tent unnoticed, for now.

Loch's dreams wandered strange and long paths, winding and twisting through the Black Company. He jumped awake when heard Videgavia yell, _"Report Standardbearer!"_

Loch's jumping and flailing awoke the men on the floor. Morning light had just begun to paint the sky a deep blue and chase off the stars. Videgavia straightened and eyed the men sprawled on the floor. 

_"You'd best get out of here before Doc returns,"_ Videgavia suggested. 

Each gave Loch and Runner a pat before they slipped out. Bells watched this procession from a nearby tent, a smile on his face and Sparks snoring hard on his cot behind him. Having friends spend the night was the best therapy they could get but what made Bells smile was the discovery that Sparks had a much more human side to him than previously thought. The men trooping out now had arrived during Sparks' watch in the night. The sound of the morning was now in full swing and the camp began to awake.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

_”Patrol, scout. I need your eyes and ears out there this morning. Some sort of organised force is moving during the night. Look in on Rose on your way past. I suspect she knows something of who they might be,”_ Videgavia said as Loch rolled untidily off the other side of the cot. 

The captain eyed the man. He was brighter now, more alert, and was clearly chewing something over. Loch was the sort of man who could not conceal his thoughts. If he thought it, felt it, they all knew about it. Whatever it was, however, he remained tight lipped. Tight lipped and poorly equipped. 

_”Replace your gear before you go,”_ Vid added as Loch raked his hair out of his eyes. 

At that moment he looked about as well dressed as he had been when their paths first crossed. All that was missing this time was the mud. No, Vid amended, slightly better. He had one boot this time. The captain turned and pushed out of the tent, Loch on his heels. 

_”Where’s-“ 

“Rose’s tent is that way, and supply is behind the command post,”_ Videgavia furnished and with that Loch was loping away. 

There was so much that did not make sense. The discrepancy in recall. The gap in time. How was it that Loch had not starved if he was unconscious all that time? Mecarnil had his theories about the Valar back in Skhar. Videgavia turned these about. Valar involvement did not in the least come as a comfort to him. However this was not the most pressing knot of questions. What concerned him most was Dhak. The man had vanished the very night that Rose, as Loch called her, had been found. The first night they’d made any contact with an organised group that could pose some form of local resistance. Videgavia did not believe in coincidence. Not. At. All. 

Loch being who he was, the first thing he did was fill his stomach. He didn’t realise just how hungry he was until he ate. His sister dominated his thoughts as he ate. Who had been that child by her side? Only young, dark hair like Hanasian and clear eyes like Rin, greyer than her own. The child had peered curiously up at him until he had faded away. Could it be hers? But…Vid said six months…Wulgof slid in across the table and snagged an apple. 

_”You coming with us, then?” 

“Soon as I get some gear.” 

“Good…we could use you out there,”_ Wulgof replied, or at least that is what Loch thought he said around a mouth full of apple. 

_“How long has it been?”_ Loch asked after a moment and Wulgof stopped chewing for an instant. 

_”Didn’t Vid tell you?”_ he asked cagily. 

Loch knew that tone. Wulgof was being careful and he knew why. It was one of the rules of the Old Company. If the Captain thought you needed to know, you knew. Simple as that. 

_”I saw Rin last night. Spoke to her. Rose helped me…and another woman I do not know.”_ 

Had it been anyone else, Wulgof would have denounced that statement as proof he was insane. However, Rin’s dreams were known to everyone in the Old Company. And this Avienkala had powers no one understood. Presumably so did her sister. It was all too complicated for him to make sense of. In any case, such eldritch things like this always led to trouble in his experience, and this was no exception. None of them would be here, having this conversation, if it hadn’t have been for inexplicable forces best left alone. 

_”When I saw her, there was a little boy with her. He held her hand. He…he looked like he was her son.”_ 

Loch’s words intruded on Wulgof’s thoughts and turned them in another direction. Rin as anyone’s mother was utterly ludicrous. Maybe Loch wasn’t mad. Perhaps it had been a knock to his head. That could addle a man’s wits. 

_”The boy was at least two years old!” 

“It hasn’t been two years,”_ Wulgof blurted out and then scowled because Loch always managed to pluck things from him he had not intended to give. He crossed his arms over his chest. 

_”Vid told me it had been over six months,”_ Loch said. 

_“It has been,”_ Wulgof answered, Loch heaved a frustrated sigh and stared at the crumbs on the table. 

_”It was autumn when that temple collapsed in Skhar…since then, we’ve had winter, spring, summer and we’re back to autumn.” 

“A year,”_ Loch said, faintly shocked and Wulgof nodded. 

_”So it could be her son…only he would be a babe in arms still.” 

“Aye,”_ Wulgof said, though it still felt odd to imagine either Rin or Hanasian as parents. Hanasian would always be their Captain to him and Rin was…well…Trouble, of the enjoyable kind. Certainly not mild enough to be anyone’s mother unless it was a bear cub. Perhaps one of those large hunting cats Molguv said lived in jungles of the far south. 

While Wulgof tried to reconcile conflicting images, Loch reviewed the strange events of the night. The more he thought on it, the less likely it seemed to have really occurred. She had been so guarded and wary with him in a way she never, ever was. 

_”Come on then. Time to get you equipped. We haven’t got all day,”_ Wulgof bustled and Loch let himself be towed to his feet. 

_”I need to see Rose on my way out,”_ he muttered. 

_”What, your dreams not enough for you, eh Kid?”_ Wulgof jibed, elbowing him in a bid to lighten his mood. 

_”I just need to see that she’s well. Runner and I owe her a great deal...”_ 

Wulgof ensured he went directly to the supply tent. There were more than few people eager to waylay the scout. After that he almost looked like himself. Next stop was Rose’s tent. Barika was standing outside and her expression was almost as suspicious as Wulgof’s. 

_”She in?”_ Loch asked and Barika nodded tersely. Loch ducked into the tent and left Wulgof outside with this woman. 

Dunland and Rohan. The two studied each other covertly. 

_”What are you looking at?”_ Barika demanded. 

Wulgof wondered if he should mention now that he knew what she had done last night or not. Maybe later…best to keep such chips up your sleeve with women like this. He sucked his teeth and redirected his attention to the camp around them. Barika did the same. No need to be on edge, after all. No one had seen. No harm had been caused. Why was that man smirking? No, none of her business. The less she had to do with the Dirty Three, the better. 

_”I am pleased you are well,”_ Loch said even though she looked tired. 

_”I hope to see my sister today,”_ Rose said, brightening at that. 

_”Rose…was…was last night…real?” 

“What do you think, Loch?”_ she asked and Loch shifted his weight from one foot to the other. His head brushed the ceiling of the tent and he was freshly equipped. A solider again. A foreign solider with weapons and duties she was not sure she understood. She could only hope she had placed her trust wisely. And yet, if she looked past his gear to his face, she sensed she had. If only Avienkala could see that as well. 

_”Come on, Kid! Morning’s wasting! We’ve no time for rendezvous,” _said one of the other men from outside the tent. 

Loch ducked his head at her and offered her a smile, _”I think I should thank you, Rose. Whatever you did, it was a kindness. Yet another kindness. Thank you. If you need anything, you let me know. I’m not far away and these men…these men you can trust. I swear it.” _

And with that he was gone. Barika ducked inside a moment later. 

_”Are you ready, Lady Rose?”_ Barika asked and Rose nodded, weary though she was because Avienkala needed her, now more than ever.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

There was so much that did not make sense. More than usual, when it came to dreams like this. It had sat uneasily with her all through the day. As a result, she was distracted. She poured tea into the sugar bowl, mistaking it for a cup. She attempted to butter an egg, because it was next to the toast. She nearly missed the chair when she sat down in the kitchen for breakfast. 

_”Somebody move that knife, quickly,”_ Stillwater hissed and Slippery obligingly slid the knife away. Rin’s fingers brushed over the table near where it had been, eyes distant and expression inscrutable. Stillwater breathed a sigh of relief. 

_”That was close,”_ he whispered and Slippery applied her elbow to his ribs. 

_”Rough night, Rin? Rin? Rosmarin? Doc? Erían? PRINCESS!” 

“Hmmm?”_ Rin answered, discovered there were people sitting across the table for the first time and realised that there was a frown on her face for a reason she could not quite place, _”What was that?” 

“Leave her be,”_ Farbarad rumbled from down the end. He knew the look. Knew it well. Her mother had worn it in her own time, _”She’ll decide when she wants to say something on it, if at all. Isn’t that right, lassie?”_ 

Rin was frowning at her plate but she nodded distractedly, _”Did someone call me prin-“ 

“Say, Rowdy, are you going to check the hives today. It’ll probably be the last chance before winter closes in,”_ Slippery cut in a little too brightly and darted a nervous glance at Rin. 

The woman Slippery knew would pursue a point to the ends of the earth and beyond. However, Rin was back gazing into the distance again, fork balanced in her hand and forgotten. Hanasian grinned and snagged the piece of sausage that was on the tines. 

_”Going to help him, Slip? Try your hand at it a second time? I do wonder why you’re so eager to get and into the maw of those little yellow and black demons,”_ he said, well aware that Slippery was doing what anyone might do should Rin discover them using one of her titles – she was fleeing. 

_“Isn’t that what they say you should do? You know, fall off a horse…get back on again. Besides, I’ll be prepared this time. I’ll wear a veil,”_ Slippery replied, not at all prepared to own up that she was running away for good measure. 

_“What, and obscure your lovely features?” _Stillwater teased. 

Slippery balled her fist and sank it into his biceps, _”Aw, you noticed! After all these years! So sweet of you.”_ 

She pushed her chair back and the legs scraped over the flagstones of the kitchen floor. That was the signal for everyone else to stand. Everyone did, except Rin, and headed off on their respective duties. Hanasian busied himself in the kitchen. He liked the routine of it. As he clattered about, tidying things away, Rin remained where she was. He wondered if she would notice if he removed the plate before her. Not so much as a flicker. He plucked the fork from her hand and she didn’t notice that either. 

_”Is something wrong my love?”_ he asked and of course she did not answer. He ran his hand across the line of her shoulders as he passed and she drew in a breath and blinked. 

_”Oh, they’ve gone,”_ she said softly. 

_”Aye, as has half the morning. Still thinking on last night?” _

Rin shook her head slightly, _”No…that is done now.” _

That was no lie. She’d figured it out. It wasn’t one of those dreams at all. Never before had her dreams spilled over to affect others and Hanasian had been clear that he had dreamt of Loch as well. The first anniversary of Loch’s death loomed. It was not far off now. She knew from the ache deep within at the thought of him that she grieved him still. It was from there that the dream had sprung. From grief. Nothing else. It was sheer chance that Hanasian had dreamt of him as well. Perhaps for the same reason she had. Hanasian intently studied her expression in a way only he could. She mustered a small smile for him to prevent him from worrying and he leaned in to kiss her brow. 

_”Well and good, dear heart,” _he answered and watched her push back from the table. 

He wasn’t fooled in the least, but right at the moment he needed set down all he could recall for Loch had spoken of much indeed. And, he’d need to keep a close eye on Rin. She might further sense something of the Company’s fortunes in that far land. He did not envy Videgavia his task, and if Rin just might prove a conduit through which counsel could be passed.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

_”Who is this third one!” 

“I. Do. Not. Know!”_ Dhak’s voice bounced off the walls and the woman flinched as she glanced upwards, _”Two of the sisters were located, only one of which survived. The other, apparently is here. You are better qualified than I as to how that can be since all three of them set out with us! As for this third? I do not know! I do not know! Another sister, a fourth? Perhaps you were not thorough enough. Or a new comer, an ally. Surely they have them, for I can think of no other explanation for the youngest being suddenly here. Where is the other Wizard?”_ 

He had been asking that for over a day now. The old woman made a warding gesture by habit. 

_”Not here! I know not where!”_ she whispered. 

_”So there is only you…as I thought,”_ Dhak wearily said. 

Since that night he had been desperately trying to ascertain the strength of the survivors here. Had they been at full strength, their fortunes would be vastly different. All in all, it was far better than Dhak had hoped it might be. Provided that trust could be restored, much could be done now that the Order was no more. Restoring trust would be no small task…and then there was the missing Wizard. If the missing Wizard returned, all was endangered. They needed to find that Wizard. He needed to get back to the Company. How long had it been? Over a day? Heading into two? He pushed to his feet, swayed slightly. 

_”You should rest, Commander. Have you sought your family?”_ 

Dhak's reply was gruff, _”I know where they are.”_ 

He gestured in one of the worst hit areas, where so many of the Order had made their homes. It was, to a building, flattened. Shoulders slumped and head bowed, Dhak departed, his dusty boots crunching over the debris still scattered on the floor of the main sanctum. No sooner had he vanished did one of the younger sisters materialise. The older woman was not surprised. Old habits died hard. Like as not many of them had listened and it was so much easier now to overhear given the holes and cracks in their inner walls. 

_”What now, Mother?”_ she asked and the old woman sighed. 

_”We see what the night’s patrols have found us.” 

“Not the sisters, Mother.” 

“No, and that is the way it will remain for now. But they do not only look for sisters, or have you already devoured what food they found?”_ the old woman replied for such were the practicalities of life. 

_”Were we mistaken then? Are they not here?” 

“Wherever they are is none of your concern! Such matters rest with your superiors.” 

“Commander Dhak. I do not trust him.” 

“How fortunate, then, that you are not one of our superiors, girl,”_ the woman snapped and that was that as far as discussion went. 

Mother’s mind was not idle though. They needed those two sisters sorely and Dhak would be the key to them, she knew, if she could trust him. His counsel had been that it would be wiser to not have their small patrol find them, to cease searching for them entirely. It was a risk for they could slip through her fingers again. And yet, Dhak had warned that if they continued on this path and cornered the two girls they would face a far greater battle than winning their trust. This Company he spoke of was a dangerous force. One that could be useful when it came to rooting out that Wizard. A great deal, then, pivoted on the trustworthiness of Commander Dhak…a grieving man and a former officer of the Order turned rebel. Sworn now to a foreign ruler. And, what of this third woman? Certainly not one of them. Not a sister. The old blood ran so strongly through her. It had been but a glimpse but she could recall it still. How many of such women were there in this distant land? Dhak had been adamant that the woman he had knelt to was of unsurpassed royal descent and now this woman last night. One and the same? 

His family…forever silenced. Their laughter and voices. His wife and sons. Gone. Dhak had struggled not to think of them, to push it from his thoughts for it would bury him and already things were strained. This Company did not trust him. Nor did Avienkala, though he could well understand why that was. He had feared that the reprisals of the Order would find them when he could not protect them. He had feared they would pay the price for his actions. They had, he sensed, though not in the way he had expected. Dhak’s eyes closed as he rounded the corner, despair lapped at his thoughts. There was a city to rebuild, a future undreamt of for those who had survived this, if he could somehow… 

_”HOLD!”_ boomed a voice in Westron and he rocked on his heels as his aching body struggled to comply. Dhak did not bother to open his eyes. 

_”Well now…Commander…I hope you’re in a mood to talk,”_ the man continued and Dhak could hear the scrape of weapons and boots. 

He opened his eyes and was not surprised by the men he saw. Clearly the scout was on his feet and back on duty again. He had an arrow nocked and bow string taut against his cheek. The older Dunlending had a sword drawn, point partially raised and it was him that was doing the speaking. His habitually suspicious expression was in place. Dhak shrugged his shoulders. 

_”I’ll do my best,”_ he answered flatly. 

The two men marched him smartly back to camp and directly to the command post. People paused as they passed through to stare. No one delayed them. Straight into the building, straight through the doors until Dhak found himself in a room with others. Videgavia and Berlas were there, along with three women. Two of the three, the sisters, stiffened in alarm.

_”Found him wandering the streets,”_ Wulgof growled as the two officers studied him. Loch, meanwhile, had edged protectively towards the youngest of the sisters. 

_”With his eyes closed,”_ Loch added. 

_”You look weary, Commander. Perhaps you should sit,”_ Berlas suggested. 

Sit. Stand? Did it matter any more? Dhak was not sure that it did. Still, a hand in the middle of his chest ensured he sat in the chair Wulgof dragged behind him. 

_”I’ve had about enough of this,”_ Videgavia growled, _”I’m sick of talking. I want answers. I want them now. I mean to have them!” 

“He cannot be trusted!”_ Avienkala blurted, an accusatory finger jabbed at Dhak. 

_”No, but they can be,”_ he replied with a nod towards the Company men. 

_”That’s true,”_ her sister said. 

_”That’s beside the point. I agree with Lady Avienkala. He’s been missing for nearly two days. Vanishes the very night we found Rose,”_ Berlas said. 

Dhak snorted at that. Rose. Is that what they were calling her now. Apt, he supposed, for roses had thorns and were not to be trifled with. 

_”I will explain,”_ Dhak said, _”And you will do as you see fit. The Order has been destroyed. Their quarter is utterly decimated. Not a single man survives.” 

“Except for you!”_ Avienkala hissed. 

_”Except for me…and you and your sister, though you are not men. Indeed, you are not Order. Your sisters, those within the protection of your walls, survived as did a small number of their retainers. They have been seeking others beyond the walls for it is not safe outside of them. Which is how they found you…Rose. 

“The other Wizard, the one that remained here, has vanished. No one know where.” 

“Who are these women?”_ Berlas asked. 

_”Dangerous!”_ Avienkala stated. 

_”Yes, just like you. Just like your sister. And yet if they meant harm do you think we would have been permitted to dock here? Would they have let us through the rift? Would you be permitted to remain here, beyond their walls? Do they look for you now?”_ 

That last was a risky ploy, for he did not know if the old woman had heeded his counsel. The two women turned from the others and drew together. Ultimately, it was ‘Rose’ who spoke. 

_”It’s true. They have stopped…for now.”_ 

Videgavia was rubbing at his temples trying to put this all together, _”What do they want?” 

“Freedom. They hope to build a future of freedom. They will need help, for freedom is a strange concept and there is much to repair. If I might be so bold…” 

“By all means, Commander Dhak, for it appears boldness is your strong suit,”_ Berlas replied dryly. 

_”Meet with them, open ground of your choosing. Hear it from their own mouths. If they ask for aid, I suggest tracking down that missing Wizard for he has the power to undo all of this.” 

“Wulgof, Loch, escort the Commander to his quarters. He is fatigued. See that he rests,”_ Videgavia ordered and the two men nodded. 

Once the three men had departed, the Captain turned to the two women. 

_”If you mean to go through with this meeting, do so with caution,” _Avienkala urged. 

_”I mean to, my lady, if we proceed at all. Your assistance will be of great import.” 

“You shall have it, Captain, from myself and my sister.”_ 

Barika escorted the two women away until, at last, Videgavia and Berlas were left in the room. 

_”Hours into his first patrol and already producing results. It’s good to have Loch back with us,”_ Berlas observed and Videgavia nodded. 

_”And yet, a headache already, though it’s not of their making.” 

“What do you make of Dhak’s suggestion?” 

“It could be good. It could be a trap. What’s new?” 

“So, we proceed then? Meet with these women?”_ Berlas asked 

_“Aye… Black Company style. Hope for the best, plan for the worst.” 

“So a meeting then, later today, to plan.” 
_
Berlas was on his way before Videgavia could change his mind. Meetings meant talking. He hated talking. The Captain located his table, a rickety thing salvaged from the ruins, and installed himself at it. He collected up a quill and stared at his last journal entry. Where to begin? He hated writing almost as much as he hated talking.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

For the brief pass of time, mere moments, it took for her to travel from kitchen to the living room Rin had really believed she had it all sorted out. It was done. She strode through the living room. A glance flicked towards the curtains prompted her to note the need to pull them back. The heavy fabric kept the night’s chill out, but the room needed the sun during the day. She’d do it on her way back again. In fact, Rin almost made it through to the other side of the room before a startling realisation stopped her in her tracks. The curtains! Curtains! She swung about to stare at them. Why had she not seen it before? She closed on the window and rubbed her fingers over the fabric. It was thick, plush, soft…and she was a fool! A fool! She glanced around the rest of the room. Yes…it was this. This was it…only…that chair was little closer to the hearth…and the carpet on the flagstones was at a different angle….She recalled that dream from her time in Thranduril’s care as clearly now as it had been then. That had been a Dream! A Dream! Which meant that she was all wrong about last night. 

Hanasian heard the sound of furniture being moved. Frowning, he set off to explore and found his wife determinedly shoving items about in the living room. He leant against the doorway as she wrestled with a table, a familiar furrow on her brow. Her eyes were grey, calculating and weighing things up. She forced the table where she wanted it, planted her fists on her hips and scanned the other items in the room. The chair, he observed, was her next victim. It wasn’t a small chair. It was a large, well stuffed, creature. Not easy for anyone to move on their own. Not him. Certainly not her. And yet, care was needed. He cleared his throat and she ignored him, shoulder planted against the arm of the chair. He had to admit she was a good deal stronger than her delicate features suggested and she had the most tenacious, bloody minded nature he had ever encountered. That chair would move, or she’d reduce it to fire wood. He was very fond of that chair. 

_”Would you like some assistance,”_ he asked, unwise though the question was. 

”No,” came her reply, predictably gruff and notes of irritation. The chair was in grave peril. 

_”Might I ask why you’re arguing with the living room furniture?”_ he continued, trying his best to take a diplomatic approach. He really liked that chair. Rin straightened and wheeled about to face him. Her face was flushed and her jaw tightly clenched. 

_”What?”_ she asked in a perilously quiet voice, a brow lifted in a challenge. 

Hanasian considered his options and found himself committed to his risky path in such a way he could not now surrender it. The urge to groan was strong and it took some effort to stifle it. 

Instead, he said, _”I can only presume there’s a reason for moving this furniture about. You always have them, dear heart. You are the most reason-able person I know.” _

He had attempted that last to inject some levity into the brooding storm. It fell flat on its face. 

_”Oh…I see how it is. If I want to move things about, I need to have a reason and inform you of it before I am granted permission. And here I was thinking this was my home as much it is yours. Well, I stand corrected and thank you very much for pointing out the error of my thinking! I shall-“ _

Rin had not finished by a long shot when he turned about and walked away, but he had stopped listening. He shook his head as he walked away, rueful smile on his face. He should have known better…that had been the equivalent of daubing himself in pig fat and prancing naked through a den of wolves whilst hoping none of them might take a swipe at him. Perhaps five heartbeats passed before he heard her return to re-organising the living room with her secret reasons and not the slightest intention of stopping despite what she had just hurled at him. What had he been thinking? 

Rin permitted herself a brief grin at her success. It would be perhaps two hours before Hanasian ventured back her way again and in that time she would have things just as they needed to be for when Loch came. He would. She knew it. Somewhere in the corner of her mind a wail that she was mad sounded. She ignored that with well practiced ease. A person wasn’t insane until other people said so. Provided she kept her reasons to herself, she was safe. Now…that couch would be the next challenge. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

It was close to midday by the time he finally made it through. The journey from Minas Tirith to, what was it called now? Cardolan? The journey had been no more or less difficult than usual. The season didn’t help, certainly, but there was naught to be done about that. The High King had been clear and so he had pushed ahead. He knew that he would need to show his credentials on this side of the journey. She was of high royal rank, a senior member of the High Court. He would not be permitted in to see Prince Faramir or Imrahil without credentials and Princess Erían would be no different. Should be no different. Aside from the King’s children, she stood in line to inherit the Reunited Realms. He knew there had been trouble, foul conspiracies, but he also knew that this was all done now. 

So, the King’s Rider was surprised by the level of security he encountered right at the last. He had informed Cardolan’s Prefect of his presence weeks ago and he knew the man was aware of his destination and movement through the land. What had appeared to be fields in preparation for winter’s blanket had turned out to be a thick security cordon. The workers were each of them accomplished operatives and he had faced a rather difficult task of assuring them of his identity and purpose. Still, his credentials were good and ultimately the men that had been tracking him proved useful for they could vouch for him given they were in the service of the Prefect. 

After that, he had been permitted to continue on down a path that became little more than a trail through the forest. A casual observer would find it hard to believe that Cardolan’s royal family resided at the end of it. Two ruts, wagon axle width apart, curved through the forest. He spotted no further sentinels there, but his instinct told him that he was under their scrutiny all the same. Up and over a little stone bridge, the stream underneath already iced thinly over along the banks. Around another corner and the trees opened out and he realised he had arrived. 

He wasn’t sure what he had expected. It wasn’t a castle or a keep or a tower, though it certainly was a mannish, stone structure. Smaller buildings were scattered about, functionary things. He could hear the fall of a hammer within a stable. Smoke curled from several chimneys in the main residence. No great walls or gates, he realised. That was why the men had been so thorough. They formed the wall, and someone else would likely serve as the gate. As his gaze swung about he realised the gate may even now be approaching. A woman, he noted, and she prowled directly at him, a hand resting on her hilt and the expression on her face remote and perilous. He swallowed, kept his hands in plain view, and remained in the saddle. 

_”Who might you be?”_ she demanded suspiciously. She had long dark hair, brown eyes that he supposed could be warm if she wanted them to and that moment she clearly did not. She was small but that meant nothing. She was not a woman to turn your back on. The rider sighed for he had hoped to be quit of all of this by now. 

_”High King Elessar has sent me. I have tidings and an item to bestow on Princ-“_ 

He was not in the least prepared for what the woman did. She pulled him down, nearly out of the saddle and hissed in his ear, ”_Are you mad? Not so loud!”_ 

Her response certainly silenced him and she released him and glanced about. He had no choice but to dismount. It was that or fall ingloriously on his face on the ground. Hardly befitting. He drew himself up and attempted to dust his clothing off. Tired as he was, he squared his shoulders and considered the woman. She had stepped away from the horse to peer back at the trees. Whatever she saw there made her consider him anew. He realised then that she had fabric looped around her neck. Not a scarf, for it was too light and delicate. He filed it away under a growing list of odd things in this part of the Reunited Realm. She seized his biceps and pulled him unceremoniously towards the main residence.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

The house was pleasantly warm. It wasn’t easy to get his bearings and it didn’t do to appear overly curious. Still, this was the famed seat of Cardolan’s Princes. Any student of Dunedain history, such as himself, would be curious. The woman hauled him through the wide kitchen and across the living room. Another woman was in there, muttering as she tugged on a heavy carpet. 

She shot up to her full height at their entry and turned about to face them. This woman was much taller and had very pale hair. Like the smaller woman, she wasn’t pleased with his presence. Unlike the smaller woman, this one’s displeasure only made even more captivating. 

_”Who’s this,”_ she demanded, voice a husky growl and he found he was smiling despite himself. He opened his mouth to introduce himself but his captor got there first. 

_”King’s messenger,”_ she answered and for some reason that just made the other woman angrier. Oh, he really wanted to know her name! However, he was pulled from the room just as she narrowed her eyes. 

_”Who was she?”_ he asked his captor and she snorted at the question. 

_”One of the maids,”_ she replied dryly as he twisted about to catch a final glimpse at the maid. 

The small woman pulled him relentlessly down the hall until at last they reached what appeared to be a cavernous study. Books lined the walls, carpets strewn across the floor, a mammoth table in two of the corners. Behind one was a man the messenger presumed was none other than the famed Captain Hanasian. A man of high regard and accounted a friend of the High King. The Ranger frowned faintly at the sight presented him and stood. The woman released his biceps and stepped to one side. True to form, the Captain took in his garb. Gondor’s crest was emblazoned across his chest. Underneath it was an arrow. Not a red one, but an arrow in silver. Hanasian glanced at the woman that had taken him captive. 

_”Is there a problem?” _he asked pointedly and she crossed her arms and cocked one hip. 

_”Not yet there isn’t. But if he goes around tossing fancy titles about, I’m not going to clean up the mess,”_ she replied. 

_”Does she know?” 

“Yes.”_ 

At that the Captain sighed and rubbed a hand across his face. The woman continued on, _”Don’t worry, the lads know too. They’ll collect and return her if she makes a run for it. Want me to bring her in here when they do?”_ 

Hanasian nodded and with that the woman departed. 

_”My apologies,”_ Hanasian murmured, coming from around the desk, _”You must be tired. The road from Minas Tirith is a long one.” 

“It is, Captain. But my lord was clear that certain measures were in place for good reason. This was not entirely unexpected.” 

“I presume you are here to see my wife?” 

“I am, Captain. I have been asked to convey a message and bestow an item into her keeping.” 

“You may wish to sit. It could be a while. Something to eat or drink?” 

“Thank you, Captain. Perhaps after I have executed my orders.” 

“Well, as I said, it could be a while. She may have gotten the slip on them.” _

In all, it took half an hour before anyone joined them in the study. In that time, the messenger had assuaged his thirst and was eyeing small round cakes with some interest. Hanasian had returned to his desk. He was deep in thought, setting something down on parchment. The titles on the shelves were intriguing. Historical works. Elvish books. Healing. Law. Ancestry. Plants. Anatomy. Rows and rows of black leather books without a title at all. The relative peace in the study was interrupted by the sound of a man struggling with something in the hall. Heavy breathing, scuffling boots and then a surprised oath. This made Hanasian set down his quill, rise and head to the door. 

_”Stones, lassie! There was no call for that!”_ a man protested and the messenger heard a woman say something in a strange language – possibly rohirric. 

Then the Captain said something in kind, voice a low rumble. The messenger thought it best he stand and as he did so, the Captain returned with another Ranger and the maid he had seen earlier. She shot him a look that would fell a Corsair but that was the worst she could do. Hanasian had a firm hold of her wrist and the other Ranger, face flushed and amusement flickering faintly in his eyes, was pressed at her back. Still, she had her heels dug in and had the floor not been made of stone, the messenger thought she’d carve furrows in floorboards. The Ranger at her back kicked the study door closed for good measure. 

_”I trust the windows are locked,”_ he asked, Hanasian nodded and the woman growled something in a different strange language. 

Once they had managed to get the maid far enough into the study, the Ranger set a hand on each of her shoulders and Hanasian turned back to face her. 

_”Now…I’m going to let you go now, dear heart, and you are going to demonstrate the nobility of your descent and treat with this man, sent by your own kin down a long road at an inhospitable time, with dignity.”_ 

The maid’s eyes were locked with Hanasian. Maid? No, not at all! This was none other than Princess Erían! The woman had clearly put up a fight. Dirt marked the hem of her simple dress and slippers. So, she had taken flight just as Hanasian had said she would. Remarkable! The Ranger at her back had to be Farbarad. The man plucked a twig that had caught in her tousled hair. Grudgingly she nodded when it became apparent she had no choice and Hanasian released his wife’s wrist. Her eyes slid to the windows and Farbarad’s hands tightened a little. She sighed at that but then began to smooth the folds of her skirts as she gathered her composure. When her attention fell on him, the messenger was astonished at how swiftly she had assembled her thoughts. Her expression was smooth, chin slightly lifted as if challenging him to find some fault with her. And those eyes! They glittered as though she still wanted to pull him to pieces. Remarkable! 

Hanasian could not help but grin at the slightly dazed expression on the messenger’s face. He settled back at his desk and surveyed the scene. She was really doing a number on this poor, hapless man and he recalled a line of similar men, starting with his own and ending with Dhak, who had be similarly beset. 

_”Rosmarin…as I have said once before, stop playing with your food,”_ he chided and at that, she glanced at her husband and the messenger drew a breath.


----------



## Elora (Dec 5, 2012)

_”Oh, if I must. What is this urgent business that intrudes upon my peace and quiet?” 

“Is that what that was in the living room? Peace and Quiet?”_ inquired Farbarad dryly and the corners of her mouth twitched before they stilled again. 

_”Well?”_ she demanded, attention returning to the messenger. 

Years of training kicked in and he reached for the item that had been carefully carried all this way in a pouch at his belt. She was wary as he drew forth a small bundle of black velvet. The fabric had a silvery sheen in the autumn light spilling through the windows. Locked, curse them! Aragorn’s messenger laid the little bundle in his upturned palm and with a glance at Farbarad, approached carefully carrying it before him. He extended his hand towards her and though he said nothing, his expression pleaded with her that she take it up. She did not want to and she did not know why. Still, she forced herself to collect it. 

Something hard was within the soft, luxuriant folds. Curiosity tugged at her and she was easing back the material before she realised what she was doing. The messenger paused, watching long nimble fingers peel the protective layers away until it was revealed. Her breath caught in her throat and she was not the only one. In her hand was the most exquisite thing he had ever beheld. Seven brilliant diamonds curved in a bed of metal that could only be mithril. They formed an arch over a brooding sapphire fashioned into a rose. It too was couched in mithril and through cunning design, the two elements were joined together. It was worth a king’s ransom and her hand quivered, but not solely in the precious gems and metal. It’s worth lay chiefly in what it symbolised and this was where his message was needed. 

The man took a step back and knelt, words memorised floating to the forefront of his mind. 

_”By this small token doth the High Court of the Reunited Realms of Middle Earth recognise the faithful service, sacrifice and diligence of Lochared, son of Dunland. Ever shall we stand in his debt.”_ 

With these solemn words came silence. Hanasian stood and joined his wife. She stared at the emblem a long moment. Farbarad’s hands sank from her shoulders to her arms, a gesture of comfort now. The messenger stood and backed away. Hanasian curled her fingers around it and pressed a soft, gentle kiss to his wife’s cheek. 

_”Keep it for him, my love,”_ he whispered in Sindarin and she jerked her eyes up to meet his. 

The messenger watched her search the Captain’s face, eyes roaming, and then a slow nod. He took that as his cue for the second message. 

_”There is more,”_ he said and three sets of eyes settled on him, _”High King Elessar Telcontar welcomes the tidings of the birth of your son, and acknowledges him as a Prince of Cardolan’s ancient line. Accordingly, Prince Hanavia Lochnard has been entered into the rolls as such. It is the court’s desire that they might meet Prince Hanavia at some later date, at such time as his parents deem suitable.” _

Rin was frozen at this news, unable to ascertain if were good or ill. She looked up into Hanasian’s face and when he realised she was watching him he endeavoured to smile for her. He knew she was seeking reassurance. 

_”Well, my love, could you expect anything less? I daresay Hanavia may find more than one play mate amongst his cousins. Perhaps he might squire somewhere in the years ahead.” 

“With respect, already there is speculation where he might,” the messenger added and Rin frowned at that so he amended, ”If that indeed is what his parents wish for him.” 

“If the court means to instruct his parents what to wish for their son-“ _Rin began, voice crystalline cold and the messenger shook his head. 

_”The court does not presume, your Highness!” _

Her eyes flashed at that but, with a murmur from Hanasian, she relented and accepted what had been said. Rin’s eyes dropped to the emblem she yet held and then she drew a breath. 

_”My apologies…you must think me ungracious and uncouth,”_ she said, any loftiness vanished from her demeanour, and the messenger bowed to demonstrate no offense had been taken. His lord had instructed him most carefully on what to expect once certain matters were broached. 

_”Will you stay or must you return?”_ she asked next and with that she managed to surprise him anew. 

One minute she had been ready to run into the wilds to avoid him, the next she had been willing to tear him to pieces to defend her child and now she was inviting him to stay! In the royal seat of Cardolan’s Princes. The historian in him was bouncing up and down excitedly like a child. 

_”Perhaps one night. My horse is weary,”_ he answered, for his time was not entirely his own, and he found that the only thing better than how she looked when irritable was her smile. 

As it turned out, the messenger remained several nights and they sent him off with a fresh horse. He left with full saddle bags and many memories. Cardolan…a strange place indeed.


----------



## Elora (Dec 28, 2012)

Once they had Dhak settled in a basement of a storehouse, Videgavia had given permission for Rose and Lady Anvikela to live together in a stately, well-guarded room in the building that Videgavia had taken as his command centre. Barika remained there as well, as did Berlas. The rest of the Old Company had taken the ground level, meaning anyone entering the building would have to pass that gauntlet first. While Wulgof, Mulgov, and Khule worked at getting all creature comforts available in place, to those unfamiliar with these men the gathering was a formidable one. All hard bitten warriors, impassive, coldly appraising, always armed. As far as comforts went, there was a notable gap. There was little to drink. A local sour drink did little to numb their senses, and it didn’t taste good to boot. Mulgov went to work on trying to remedy this problem, but the mood on the ground floor was all the more dour for this lack. 

The two sisters had little time to rest and talk with each other since their reunion. Their thoughts had centred on the Sanctuary and those within it. The spectre of a return to imprisonment behind the thick walls loomed. Despite this, the promises made to them by the Company were not forgotten and with the day’s passing an evening to speak in peace was theirs. Peace, but not privacy, for Berlas and Barika both stood guard. They watched the sisters prepare the room to suit themselves. When this was done, the two women stood and regarded each other steadily. Their arms lifted from their sides and they clasped forearms, still gazing into the other’s eyes. A long moment passed before this embrace closed and they drew together. In a language of their own, the sisters whispered to each other. 

Anvikela said, _”Beloved sister, it has been too long since I have seen you, and longer still since I could reveal myself so.”_ 

Rose pressed a soft kiss to her sister’s cheek, _”This is freedom. We must cherish it, as we should those who have provided it to us.” 

”Yes, I do. And yet I feel I betray the trust that was placed in us. This defies all that we have been taught.” 

“Yes sister. We were taught not to feel. We were not permitted to feel. Despite that, did you not have feelings that you wished to express? There was no trust placed in us, only obligation.”_ 

Anvikela considered this a moment before saying more. 

_”When the wizard, the high priestess, and our beloved sister died, I felt the release of the restraints that had surrounded us. It came to me that I was the eldest now, and so I had to control things as our sister had before me. 

“I wished to return home as badly as I wanted to stay way. I am glad that I led these westerners here and have aided them. I have been re-united with you my dear sister. But now…. They wish to meet with the Mothers. This bodes ill. I know not what insights these westerners will draw from such an encounter.

“I feel lost, divided. I must go to help them and at the least shield their minds. They have no means of protection otherwise. I don’t know if I have the power to shield them and shield your presence.”_

Rose cut in urgently, _”Embrace this freedom and live! Go with them and protect them. I will shield myself. I think I can do this.”_

Anvikela smiled at her sister’s words and tightened her embrace, _“We will stand united in this, sister. I suspect yours is the wisdom in this matter. You remain here, well guarded. If they find you, there will be many warriors to shield you.”_ 

Rose kissed her sister again and drew back to hold her hands within her own, Anvikela on her cheek and then held her hands. She said, _” We should remain with the westerners. We must remain strong for their sake.”_ 

Anvikela let her eyes slip briefly to where Berlas stood before she returned her gaze to her sister’s. 

_”We must work on our powers together. As one, we have proven we possess the abilities the High Wizard said we might. Together we will continue to grow, two instead of three, for our beloved sister who fell.”_

Rose nodded, whispered, _”For our beloved sister. You know what we must do.”_

Berlas and Barika watched intently as the two women spoke earnestly with each other. Barika seemed impassive but Berlas was ill at ease. His concern rose as the whispering continued, and yet he could sense no ill will seeping from the sisters. Groundless, baseless suspicion only, he knew, and yet such instincts had kept his skin intact more than once before. Were his eyes cheating him or did the air shimmer faintly, like a silvery nimbus, around the two women? He narrowed his eyes to get a better view and as soon as he did that, the effect disappated and left him standing there squinting at nothing like a benighted fool. The two women linked arms and approached him. Berlas braced himself for whatever was next.

It was Avienkala who spoke, _”As I offered earlier, we will aid you as we can. We have decided to accept the offers made to us by members of your Company. This sort of camaraderie is new to us, the feelings it stirs are strange. Still, we thank you for your generosity. 

“But I warn you again, and my sister agrees. Meeting the Mothers will be dangerous!”_

Berlas motioned Barika to fetch Videgavia and she set out promptly to get him, please to be away from the room in truth. Dwimmer-folk made her nervous, be they Elf or Mortal, like any decent man or woman of the Mark. In her absence, Berlas Cap should be talking to the girls. Barika set out promptly to get him. Meanwhile Berlas asked questions on what offer had been made to the two sisters. He learnt then that Loch had made the very offer to Rose that Videgavia had made to Anvikela. It was an offer that would be honoured. The Company rules in place under Videgavia’s captaincy were no different to those established by the Black’s first captain, Hanasian. The two sisters represented the Company’s best hope of returning home. They were easiest to protect within their ranks. Much easier. Provided they followed orders. Unlike the first woman they had taken into the number.

Videgavia arrived with a scant number of direct questions. The sisters appeared to answer well enough for his liking. It was done. The Company had two new members. As such, the sisters were permitted to venture into the areas of the city the Company ahd secured in the same way any other member was to venture out – in other words, never alone and never unarmed. They could also receive visitors, provided they were screened. The Company had learnt a great deal about members of rank or note from Rosmarin’s presence. In fact, they’d learnt faster than she had, but that was solely down to her refusal to engage in what she denounced as the bad habits of nobility. The two sisters were much as Rosmarin had been. While not of royal blood, they were of rank and they were precious indeed to the Black as it was through them that the Black would return home. 

For that reason, Dhak and those few men that had defected with him back in Rhun were not permitted near the sisters. In the unlikely event that any local people emerged to seek the sisters, they would only be admitted if the sisters wished to see them. It was near impossible to understand the undercurrents of this strange place. Videgavia was resolved to permit the sisters to know who was fair or foul, for they had the experience the Black lacked and they have proven themselves trustworthy in ways Dhak had not. Yes, Dhak was a problem. The more he thought on it, the more of a problem Dhak became to Videgavia and the further away a solution appeared.


----------



## Elora (Dec 28, 2012)

A day passed before Videgavia assembled the Old company, Khor and his second. The sisters were there as well, seated by Berlas and holding each other’s hand. It was their situation that Videgavia wished to discuss. He began: 

_”We’ve had an interesting time here. We have secured the docks down to the southern point through to Khor and his cadre of men. We hold all the high buildings still intact, meaning all available vantages within the city. There appears to be little by way of organized armies to oppose us. In fact, there are few inhabitants at all. We are not, however, an invading or occupying force.

“Loch and Runner have carried out long range patrols and we’ve learnt that most of the people surviving this cataclysm have gone far to the south or east, over mountains that lie there. We lack the number to press farther, but we have recruited a few locals who seem to welcome our presence to keep watch for us in the event that this exodus returns.”_

Vidigavia coughed, for this was a lot of talking, and eased his dry throat with water. As he did so, he prepared himself for the next nugget of truth. This would be sour tidings indeed for many of those gathered around him.

_”It will come as no surprise to you that our ship will never be seaworthy again. It barely limped to port. Until we secure other means, this place will be our home-” 

“About that… We may have a solution,”_ Donius cut in and Videgavia shot a sharp glance at the man.

Donius bent to whisper furiously with Runner, before he pushed on, _”Our long range recon lads have found something that is of interest to us.”_

Videgavia waited for the engineer to say more. When he didn’t, Videgavia pointedly cleared his throat and said, _”Would you like to enlighten us? Or does this require a private talk?”_

Donius blinked, looked around at everyone gathered to be certain, and said, _”I think it concerns us all, so don’t see any harm in talking here.” 

“Very well then. Please tell us,”_ Videgavia said, reigning his impatience in. This was potentially good news. A way home and someone else to do the talking.

Donius approached where Videgavia stood and addressed the group. 

_”Runner’s squad has found another ship. I’ve only managed a brief look at it thus far. It’s a fair ship, newer but smaller. It looks like it was never quite completed. Now we can up and move ourselves down south where this ship sits, but that will bring considerable attention to our movements. I’m thinking we can send a team down and maybe nudge it up here so we can get it ready in our secured port.”_

This prompted waves of whispered speculation throughout the room. The sisters traded a look and Anvikela said something to Rose in their language. With Dhak and his men absent, there was no one to interpret what passed between them. Videgavia clapped his hands together to quell the quiet discussion.

_”This is good news. Donius, is there any chance the ship won’t be there in say a week’s time, maybe two?” 

“It doesn’t seem to have moved in quite some time,”_ Donius replied with a shrug. 

Videgavia nodded, _”In that case, the Black has its long-term project.”_

Smiles, fierce and bright, blossomed around the room. A way home. There’d be no shortage of willing hands for that project. But this was not all that concerned the Black Company and so Videgavia pressed on with more immediate concerns.

_”Right now we need to deal with this Sisterhood. We’re unsure what they want, and Dhak has told us precious little. Loch has mapped out the terrain around their keep. We will be hard pressed to mount a watch around all sides with the people available to us. However, I will be sending a message to them in the hope of meeting with them. Maybe after that we will have some understanding of their intentions.” 

“It will be a danger, to you and all of the Company,”_ Anvikela said clearly and Rose nodded beside her. 

Videgavia answered, _”Very likely. That is why I am going. And you two ladies will accompany me.”_

Rose looked concerned, _”We cannot… will not go inside the gates. If we do, we will be lost!” 

“My sister is correct Captain. Inside the walls, their power is strong. Even remaining beyond the walls but near will tax our strength. My sister and I must prepare for whatever it is you wish to attempt.”_

Videgavia nodded, aware that he now had a few options to weigh up.

_”We won’t go in. We may not even get close. From all we have seen thus far, it appears this Sisterhood of yours has no desire or ability to disrupt us. We’ll wait until they reach out to us directly. When we do go, we will bring them food. In the mean time, you two ladies work together to prepare whatever it is you need to prepare. You’re part of this Company now, and we are going to need you both.”_

The two sisters nodded and appeared pleased with this. Videgavia continued to consider his various paths. He wanted to send an expedition to the east but couldn’t risk it with the Sisterhood in their midst, dormant – for now. He needed to secure the southern approach so they could salvage this ship. It was obvious that the seamen would have to go, along with one or both Daius and Donius. His thoughts came together in a new configuration.

_”A change in plan. We will send those who can bring the ship back here. Berlas will lead this party with several soldiers to keep a perimeter secure while the work is done. We will use Runner’s squad to keep in contact. Runner will go, Loch will stay. You two coordinate the messaging on either end. Anything happens, I want to know about it. 

“Donius, you will be in charge of getting the work done. How long do you think it will take to get the ship up here?” 

“I cannot say until I get a proper look inside the hull,”_ Donius replied, despite the fact he was already making calculations based on what little he had seen.

_”Very well. The first message I get back will be an estimate on time. Take who you need and be ready to move tomorrow night. 

“Berlas, take Khule and some of his men with you. Khor, we’ll keep you and your men in place here and the remaining Company will continue to maintain the cordon and watch. 

We’ll limit our patrols around the Keep, but with Avienkala and Rose onto that front, I doubt little will surprise from that front. 

“That’s it. I’ve said more than enough for a week. If you’ve questions, bring them to me directly. Dismissed!”_

The room buzzed with talk almost immediately. People either milled about or left for their own quarters. Barika escorted the two sisters to their room and sat outside to keep watch. The night passed calmly, the Company preoccupied with the tasks ahead. Dawn was a grey and misty affair. A morning storm pushed in from the sea and transformed the mist into a grey curtain of rain. The pervasive dust became mud that coated ground, gear, clothing and skin alike.


----------



## Elora (Dec 28, 2012)

The clouds gathered around the hill. The beacons were dimmed and struggled against the murk to give off light. The Mother sat, shoulders bowed and head in her hands as the weather set in. This winter would be a cold one. Would it gnaw their bones too? An attendant Sister reluctantly approached the ageing woman. So many calamities sat on her too thin shoulders as it was. And yet, this was too important.

_”We have a problem, Mother. The two sisters have joined in a bond. We do not control them. We can only hope now that Dhak succeeds in winning these westerners to our cause. Through them we may return to some control. The Sisters, doubt, Mother that this will come to pass.”_

Control. The old woman heard the ghost of the Order whisper through the younger woman’s words. Control. Her face hidden by her hands, a mirthless smile lifted the corners of her mouth. How arrogant, how foolish to think survival lay now in the failed paths of the past. Could they ever change? She was one woman. Ever the Sisters would whisper, it seemed, of control.

_“We must send word to the westerners. Commander Dhak was not the right choice for messenger,”_ the Sister said when it seemed that Mother would not answer her.

Behind her hands the old woman closed her eyes and let her silence drift on a few moments yet. When she spoke it, her voice was as thin as paper.

_”Dhak was only one of our messengers. Others have been sent. Only time will tell. Patience, Sister, for time will not be controlled by our will alone.”_ 

The old woman did not glance up from her hands. She heard the rustle of robes as the younger woman bowed, then the diminishing sound of footfall as she withdrew. The Mother sighed and let her mind drift anew. The fog that gathered without seemed to settle within her skull all the thicker with each passing hour.

The party heading for the ship slipped out in the darkness of that night. They found the abandoned ship was as they had left it; virtually un-manned except for the two men that had been left to walk its deck. At times, one of the men would go below and make some noise just to keep anyone close with curious ears something to hear. Khule pushed his perimeter out another block and secured all routes in. This was the limit of his manpower. The streets beyond their line became wider and the alleys numerous. He could keep the few blocks around the docks well enough, but he planned his withdrawal all the same should Videgavia choose to move or should some unknown force emerge from those wide streets and numerous alleys. 

The weeks passed and the work Donius soon began to show. There was much to be done, as before. However, unlike their old ship, this one had not been battered by the sea. His estimate was that within the second month, they could set it out to sea and nurse it to the secured docks. Meanwhile things remained deserted. This did nothing to ease Khule’s habitual suspicion. His guards patrolled now and again in search of anything that might be of use. Little was to be found, but it kept them busy, sharp and fought indolence and boredom. When the time came that Donius decided to try and sail her, the last two messengers were sent to the docks to give Videgavia word. If all went well, they planed to arrive in two days.

He really was paying attention. It was just that he had split his attention in two directions, at first. One was on the empty street in front of him. The other was far to the west. What sort of reception would he get when he showed up, alive. She’d be happy, but she didn’t like surprises. Of any sort. He’d have to pick his approach carefully. Preferably when she was empty handed. More likely to survive her initial reaction that way. With that sorted out, Loch’s divided thoughts turned in the direction of Rose. How had she done that? Was it real? Why did she say he had taken her dancing? He didn’t know how to dance! Just never had the time to learn, what with all demands of surviving as a homeless child with a sister to care for occupying his time. Mind you, dancing had always looked enjoyable. Rin certainly liked it. He had no idea where she picked it up from, but then she was always doing that. Dancing, reading, writing…she just learnt things he never seemed to have the time for. Maybe he’d learn…and take Rose dancing. 

Loch felt a grin creep over his face that did not belong to a scout standing vigil. He swiftly put it away and let his eyes slide briefly to where Wulgof was hunkered down over his heels. The other man hadn’t noticed the lapse. Loch inwardly breathed a sigh of relief and reunited his divided attention on his duty. The street was still numbingly empty. Nothing to report. This was the dull side of service. It wasn’t all battles and secret missions, and exploding buildings. There was lots of waiting around, for hours and hours. Beside him, Wulgof was scratching down notes on a grubby piece of paper. He’d been ridiculously secretive about it. Loch could hear the sound of the other man writing and resisted the urge to sneak a peek. He couldn’t without taking his eyes off the watch and that would earn him a jab in the nose. Curiosity itched at him relentlessly.


----------



## Elora (Dec 29, 2012)

_”You know, I can’t hardly smell the mud anymore. I don’t know what Sparks is grumbling about,”_ Loch commented as he eyed a drying mud puddle some distance from the place they’d selected as their vantage. 

_”All that means is that you’re in sore need of a bath,”_ Wulgof muttered, grinning at the irony of one Dunlander saying that to another. 

Loch scowled, _”You sound like my sister.”_ 

That made Wulgof scowl in his own turn. No man wanted to be told he sounded like a woman. Particularly that woman. He turned his ire back to his list. It was near enough done. He thrust it at Loch. 

_”Here,”_ Wulgof grunted and stared out at the street as Loch looked down at his offered fist, _”Take it. I know you’ve been itching to see it.”_ 

There was no point denying that, so Loch accepted the paper and inspected what was on it. 

_”What’s this?” 

“A list,”_ Wulgof answered 

Just as Loch opened his mouth to offer an incisive observation, Wulgof continued, _”Of all the things your sister stole from us.”_

At that, Loch’s mouth snapped shut with an audible click and he considered the list anew. It was quite a list. Oh, she’d been busy. She’d even fingered Videgavia! The urge to laugh warred with a deep seated peverse pride and the instinct of self preservation. From Wulgof’s expression, it was no laughing matter at all. 

_”They’re all Old Company names,”_ Loch remarked. 

_”Lucky, lucky, us,”_ Wulgof bit off. 

_”But not everyone. Bear…Foldine…Frea and Folca are missing, as are others…” 

“Everyone knows she has a soft spot for those first two, as for Frea and Folca…I don’t know why she let Frea off... He weren’t no nicer to her than I was…”_ 

Loch blinked at Wulgof’s comment. It was clear that the man did not understand and when he said as much, Wulgof’s expression darkened. For all of that, he kept his attention out on the street where it belonged. 

_”Oh, I understand well enough, Kid. She’s a thief! A dirty, rotten, thief, through and though. Can’t help herself, and she picks on those she don’t much like. Anyone who ain’t sweet as honey, anyone she can’t wrap around her fingers, anyone she has a grudge with. Anyone-“ 

“That she wants an excuse to see again,”_ Loch cut in and Wulgof shook his head. 

_”Do you really think she’d not settle a grudge directly? Really?” 

“It ain’t right!”_ Wulgof persisted and Loch sighed at that and glanced back at the list. 

_”No, probably not…but it’s the best way she knows to remember you by. I dare say she’d hope that you’d not just let her get away with it. She’d never admit that she wanted to see you again, never let you see that. The Old Company names missing are those that went west with Hanasian. I wager their packs are a little lighter for it as well.” 

“And I say that’s garbage and lies. You’re just trying to defend her. Everyone knows she didn’t care for most of us, mostly for no other reason than the fact that we’re soldiers. Everyone. This is just her way of spitting in our eye, one last time. Why would she want to see us again?” 

“Because she misses you. You’ve muscled your way in, carved out a space in her life, and she misses you. Simple as that.” 

“Eh?”_ Wulgof asked, his attention swung back to consider the other scout. 

Loch nodded and lifted one shoulder, _”She’ll never admit it, but I know it to be true.”_ 

That rendered Wulgof speechless. He was still offended, angry…but…but if that were true. If she really would miss them…then- 

_”Sauron’s Balls! Where’d that come from?”_ Loch exclaimed and Wulgof flinched. 

That turned out to be a waif of a child, perhaps seven years of age, clad in a tattered shroud and little else. The girl stood in the middle of the street, bare feet visible beneath the ragged hem of her rough garb. Her hair hung in matted strands and fell carelessly around her shoulders to her elbows. She merely stood and stared at them with eyes as dark as her hair and far too large for her face. Her appearance and the fact that it had happened without warning had Wulgof thinking she was some sort of apparition or mirage. 

_”Mirage? I thought they only happened in the desert,”_ Loch scoffed and as if in response to his words, the mirage swayed and collapsed in the street. 

_”Mirages certainly don’t pass out, do they?”_ Loch asked. 

Wulgof was already rising to his feet and edging out into the open warily. He saw no trace of anyone on the roof or in the windows or doors. 

_”No, neither do apparitions,”_ Wulgof replied and together the two men approached the child. 

The hubbub roused Videgavia from the seemingly endless procession of reports. He left his desk gladly, fingers cramped from writing, to see what it was about. He located the source of the disturbance and was unsurprised to find the two Dunlendings in the midst of it all. If there was trouble to be had, Dunlendings were rarely far away in his experience. Sparks was with them and appeared to have a large bundle of dun coloured rags in his arms. When a limp, small hand fell down between his elbow and torso, Videgavia realised with a start that the medic held a child! He was barking at those around him to clear some space and Wulgof and Loch were manhandling those away that did not move smartly enough. 

_”What’s this?”_ Videgavia asked, arriving as Sparks set the child down on some hastily folded blankets. 

Loch and Wulgof glanced at each other an instant. Videgavia’s sharp eyes did not miss that look or a piece of paper that Loch had stuffed under his belt. 

_”It’s, ah…a child,”_ Wulgof started lamely and Videgavia’s eyes narrowed. 

_”A girl,”_ Sparks provided, ”_Half starved.” 

“Just walked up to us and collapsed. Not a word said,”_ Loch added fast. 

_”No messenger from Donius?”_ 

At Videgavia’s question, Loch’s eyes widened and he spun about on his heel with an oath. Wulgof trudged off after him, grumbling all the way. With a shake of his head, Videgavia returned his attention to the girl. Sparks was a capable medic, but rarely had he displayed such care as he did now. He had uncorked a water skin and was trickling water into the child’s mouth. 

_”Her skin’s awfully slack,”_ he said as Bells hunkered down on the other side. 

_”Slowly then…she’ll not have the strength to swallow properly.” 

“I’m not about to choke her,”_ Sparks snapped irritably. 

_”I was wondering when it would begin,”_ Berlas remarked at Videgavia’s shoulder. The Ithilien Ranger had just arrived and was studying the child with cool appraisal. When he was finished, he considered his captain with a grim expression. 

_”We can’t take them all, Cap. Bound to be hundreds of them about here, hiding until the desperation gets too sharp. We don’t have the supplies for all this city’s urchins. And who’s to say they are urchins? What if their parents come looking for them, angry about the foreign army holding their child captive?”_ 

None of this was new to Videgavia. He was about to say so when Rose slipped through the press and uttered a name in surprise. At that, the girl’s eyes opened enough so that a thin, gleaming sliver could be glimpsed through her lashes. The girl managed a few garbled words, as best Videgavia could tell for she spoke the same language that Rose and Avienkala and Dhak did. Rose seemed utterly startled but collected herself well enough to turn to where Berlas and Videgavia stood. 

_”She’s a messenger. The messenger you’ve been waiting for,”_ Rose said and began to walk away. 

_”What do they want?”_ Videgavia called after her. 

_”I must go! We must prepare!”_ Rose called back, jogging now towards her room. 

_”Get that girl inside. I want her conscious and coherent,”_ Videgavia ordered and the two medics nodded. 

That did not come to pass until dusk. This time Anvikela emerged and what Videgavia had been waiting for finally emerged. 

_”They wish to meet, neutral ground. Parley, as I think it is said in your tongue,”_ Anvikela said from her position on the side of the cot. The girl was hunkered down against her, under the woman’s arm. She refused to look any of the men in the eye. 

_”When?” 

“When best suits you, Captain,”_ Avienkela stated. 

As it turned out, the time that best suited Videgavia was the time that Donius’ messengers arrived to say that the ship was some two days away from port. The messengers had expected to be joyously welcomed. He brought fine tidings indeed. Instead, they found that nearly everyone was somewhere else and he relayed his tidings without any of the jubilation to Loch. The scout eyed them from the large bucket of potatoes he was peeling. No one abandoned a post without consequences in Videgavia’s Company. Loch glanced over at Wulgof, who was wielding his knife with savage efficiency. 

_”Did you hear that?” 

“I heard…we’re going home. About time too, since they took all the good food with them for that damn parley. Wish they took these potatoes with them.”_ 

Loch sighed and dismissed the messengers for some rest. After the men had gone, Wulgof growled, _”This is all your sister’s fault. I wouldn’t of been so rattled as to make an amateur’s mistake were it not for her. Confounded woman!”_ 

Loch grunted his agreement. Thousands of miles away, Rin still managed to get him into trouble.


----------



## Elora (Jan 2, 2013)

In the west of Rohan on the green fields northwest of the River Adorn, where its waters calmed from their rush from the White Mountains, there was a stately house. It was the estate of Forcwyn of Rohan, mother to Halcwyn and Hanasian. It was here that Forcwyn lived out her last years and now rested within its grounds, and it was here that Halcwyn made her home with her husband Enedoth, and their children. Enedoth and her sons had gone to Edoras to market some of their horses and Halcwyn had stayed to attend the horses. This is was not uncommon, for Halcwyn did not care over much for Edoras. 

That night the moon shone on the quiet land and lent the fields a silvery sheen. Halcwyn lay sleeping as the moonlight wove through with the trees outside. The dappled silver light danced over her sleeping face as her dreams flowed. 

_”M’lady, youngest and dearest of my children. You who I knew the least! Word comes from your brother….” 

“Father?”_ Halcwyn whispered in her sleep. The old Ranger appeared to her as she remembered him from long ago and she had been three years old. However, when she peered closer, she discovered he was older and rugged. As she watched, the vision faded and she glimpsed him dancing with her mother, much younger again. 

His voice whispered, _”You need to see your brother.”_ 

Halcwyn started awake and found she was breathing hard. Her skin felt damp and it was difficult to draw breath. She stood and crossed to the window. Beyond she could see the moonlight filtered by the trees. Her initial alarm began to recede. The coolness of the autumn night made her shiver. Halcwyn pulled on a robe and went out to the door of the house. She opened it to look up at the full moon properly. It softened, faded from view as passing clouds raced by. Snow would come soon. 

_”My brother…’_ she whispered, _”I have not heard from you in over a year. You were coming, but you were delayed. Where now has the King sent you?”_

The wind tugged at the robe around her and tangled her hair about her face. Tears sprang up then and she turned and went back into her house. There were no answers to be had from the moon, as ever. Halcwyn tried unsuccessfully to sleep for the remainder of the night and, until dawn blushed the east, managed a fitful slumber at best. However, once the sun had arrived she fell into a deep sleep and was not awoken until she heard banging on the door to the house.

Fuddled and disorientated by sleep, she arose and went to it to find one of the men who worked on the estate standing there. Halrad ducked his cap off and held it in his hands before him

_”M’lady, pardon my annoyance, but I worried when you did not come.” 

“Be not alarmed, Halrad. I slept unevenly last night and no more than that,”_ Halcwyn answered and that didn’t seem to calm Halrad down in the least. 

_”Well, I hope you are ready to entertain a visitor, m’lady. There is a man here to see you. Asked for you by name,”_ Halrad said uncomfortably. 

Halcwyn asked, _”It is likely about some horses. Are you sure he is not here to see Enedoth my husband?” 

“No m’lady. He asked for you by name. And I doubt it has to do with horses. He is clad in worn black leathers and has a device on his vest I do not recognize. But he is fair haired as one of the Rohirrim, and wears our riding cloak.”_ 

Halcwyn wrapped herself with her cloak and stepped outside to see for herself. This man Halred had spoken of stood by the fence that ran along the track to the house. He was feeding his horse a carrot, unconcerned. When he noticed Halcwyn’s approach with Halrad, the carrot was gone, his horse was happy and so he stood straight and tall as he thought he should. To Halcwyn he appeared to be a proud soldier and even as she neared the wind pushed his cloak aside and reveal the device Halrad had mentioned. She recognised it immediately as that of the Black Company and as she paused, the man bowed. She noted that he held a leather binding like that used by her brother Hanasian for his journals. A clutching fear gripped her and she found then that she knew what this man had come to say. He was here to report that Hanasian had perished. The man looked on with concern as the woman’s face went a chalky white.

_”State your business to Lady Halcwyn of Westmarch. And be swift, for she is unwell,”_ Halrad said sharply, alarm and a loyal protectiveness rendering him unusually terse.

The man bowed slightly to Halrad in acknowledgement and turned to the lady who stood frozen, clutching her cloak closed against the wind. 

_”M’lady, I am Fordwine of Rohan. I come bearing news of your brother. Rest assured that when I last saw him, he was quite well!”_ 

Halcwyn felt her head spin a little and released the breath she did not know she had been holding. She blinked, the sun now very bright. News she always had feared did not come today. 

She stepped nearer to Fordwine and asked, _”You know my brother? Tell me, where might I find him?” 

“I do not know for certain m’lady, for it has been some time since I have seen him. It was in the eastern lands of Rhun. I served for a time under his command of the Black Company when it rode east. I was wounded in battle there, but remained with the Company for a time. When I departed with the King’s men, unable to serve, Hanasian gave me some items to deliver to you personally.”_ 

Fordwine held forward the leather binding that was filled with parchments. Halcwyn reached for them but pulled her hand back. Dark clouds were streaming, pushed and whipped by the wind.

She said, _”It is foolish to be standing out here in this wind and threatening rain. I have forgotten my hospitality. Will you come inside and take some tea and biscuits? You must be hungry after your long travels.”_ 

Fordwine bowed and said, _”Yes, it has been a long road. It is not easy to get here through the mountains in summer, moreso now with the first snows on the high track from Westfold threatening.”_ 

Halcwyn turned nodded and at that Halrad tended to Fordwine’s horse. The two started to walk back to the house and Halcwyn said, _“You know that way? It is known by so few, and most of that few live here in Westmarch. My husband and sons travelled that way to Edoras to the grand fair. He will return by the Isen.”_ 

Fordwine paused before the door, saying, _”Perhaps, then, it would be best if I remained here, outside.”_ 

Halcwyn turned to look at him in confusion. After a moment, a smile grew and then a laugh. Such courtesy! From a soldier, and member of the Black Company. None of them were evil men, but so few of them were so well schooled in social conduct as this Fordwine was.

Still smiling, she said, _”Do not concern yourself with such matters, Fordwine of the Black Company. If your intentions were ill, no such consideration would have occurred to you. Our neighbours are no less than a league away and Halrad over there regularly takes his lunch with me. I only wish I had fresh biscuits to offer you, for the ones I have I baked a day ago.”_ 

They went in and sat at a table that looked out over the field that reached to the river. The biscuits were a treat for Foldwine, and he said as much but did not wish to speak of what fare they had to sup on while on his long journeys with the Company. The tea he found to be hot and fragrant, as it should be.

Halcwyn said, _”So you had something my brother wished to have you give me? I would receive it now, if I may.”_

Fordwine set his empty tea cup down and reached for the binding he had tucked back into his jerkin. He set it on the table before her and said, _”They are letters he had written to you while he was away. There were so few reliable opportunities to send them. Even in sending them with me, they took a long route, and were delayed. I needed time in Minas Tirith to fully recover and heal from my injuries. Have you received any letters from him recently?” 

“I have, but not recently. I must go and find the last one, but I recall its thrust well enough. My brother had met a girl and he spoke of falling in love, of all things! I’ve written one or two for him since, but I do not know if he receives them. I send them to Bree, in the care of the Inn of the Prancing Pony.”_ 

Halcwyn had a fond smile on her face as she brushed the leather with her hand and toyed with the leather binding. 

Fordwine stood, _”I am certain, then, that you will discover much in these. I will leave you to read, for I must be away.”_ 

Halcwyn stood and asked, _”Will you not stay and rest for a time?” 

“No m’lady,”_ Fordwine demurred, _”If I ride now, I will reach the Isen by nightfall. I wish to see my home again in Westfold. I only stayed there a day on my way here.”_ 

She thanked him for the news of Hanasian, even though it was many months old, and he thanked her for the biscuits and tea and went to find his horse. The creature was contentedly grazing at the grass that grew around the fence posts, having demolished already the few mouthfuls of hay that Halrad had set out for him. Fordwine found his mouth was not at all eager to be away, quite happy with things here at the estate. Still, he consented to having Fordwine in the saddle again for Fordwine was good to him and had, only recently, given him a sweet carrot. Fordwine lifted a hand in parting and, watching from the house, Halcwyn went back to her table and opened the binding.


----------



## Elora (Jan 2, 2013)

Letters were stacked and sorted by date. She read through them, smiling on occasion, and frowning now and again. With her dream still in her mind, she considered his words as she went searching for the letters he had sent before. She also found a map he had made her of the lands west of the Misty Mountains, and she studied it closely. As she did, an urgent sense to see her brother grew within her.

Halcwyn spent the next days preparing for her journey. When Enedoth and the boys arrived, he questioned the wisdom of travelling so far with winter coming on. Autumn was nearly done.

_”You have told me you never wished to travel north before, not since you returned here with your mother. Why do you wish to go now, when the rains and the icy winds from the north come?”_ Enedoth asked. 

Halcwyn replied, _”I have word that he has settled in the north, west by the sea with a wife and now a child on the way. His child is likely born now. I want to see him! I want to meet his wife and child.” 

“Then wait until spring after the snow melts and the rivers calm. Then we can take horses north. I hear a fair Midsummers market is at a town called Bree. We can sell and then go west,”_ Enedoth counselled, trying to calm her father’s restless spirit in her. 

Halcwyn was silent and wished for a moment that she had left before Enedoth and her sons had returned. But she realized how foolish that would have been. She embraced him then nodded. They would journey north in the next year. A concession she had gotten from herself, and Enedoth. He never wanted to go to the market in Bree before. 

She said, _”You are wise to point out my folly to go now alone to the north. I do not doubt my ability to make it to where I want, but I cannot leave you to tend to our sons and horses alone. I will write to my brother and send it to him in Bree. I am sure he, or someone he trusts, will be through to collect it. May he get it before we arrive next year.” 

“I am sure word will find him,”_ Enedoth answered and wondered whether this wife and child had tempered the brother of his wife. Hanasian had seemed a little…unsettled, restless, as if he was troubled by dark memories that might claim him at a moment’s notice, to uncertain effect on those around him including the sister that loved him so. 

They settled into their evening, and after dinner and the boys went to bed, Enedoth fell into a deep sleep in his wife’s embrace. Halcwyn slept a little at first, but awoke again in the night. The moon’s dappled light danced about through the window and she walked to the table where she had collected the parchments and map. She began to pen a letter to her brother in her unique flowing Tengwar script. 



> Dear brother,
> 
> I hope this finds you, and finds you well. I received your letters a few days ago, delivered by a man named Fordwine who served with your Company in the east. It is only now that I know that you have married, taken this Rosmarin to wife and, more, that you had a child on the way. All going well, and judging by the dates of your letters, I presume that your child has now arrived and will be growing swiftly as ever they do.
> 
> ...



She rested her pen and lay her head down on her arms upon the table. She was so tired and it will be so long before they set out. But knowing that some adventure was coming stirred her restless heart, and she smiled at that, rose and slipped back to bed. Too soon would the morning light come, and the boys always awoke early.


----------



## Elora (Jan 3, 2013)

The waiting was always the worst. Videgavia knew that some mastered the art of remaining calm, aloof and detached during such periods. The best he had managed was to appear that way. Behind his eyes, while he waited, all the better alternatives he hadn’t thought of before jockeyed for his attention. This only happened when it was too late to take any of these alternatives up. He checked a sigh and glanced with some irritation at his surrounds. One final check. The men were in position and the supplies remained to his right, just behind him. A lot of supplies. This had better be worth it, he thought. Hungry men with weapons….this had better be worth it. 

That thought made him glance to where Berlas and Barika stood. A small coterie of men stood around Avienkala. Avienkala looked nervous as she stared at the thick, imposing walls. Well, not quite as imposing as once they had been, Videgavia supposed, given they were now riven with cracks. Still, the bronze gates were massive and impressive and, given the hinges that supported them, more than bronze. 

The men of the Order that had been sent to Rhun had steel and iron. Their weapons were not crude or ineffectual. Nor were their methods. This Order had mounted a small invasion force comprised of ruthless and highly trained soldiers with sophisticated armour and weapons. They had used this to mount a vicious attack that fell on the Black Company Healer when it could not find its original target, the High King. Videgavia remembered that fearful, rain soaked day when the sky appeared to crack asunder and Rin toppled from the saddle with a sickening thud to thrash upon the ground as if she was being torn apart by wolves. The Black had only prevailed due to the defection of Khor and Dhak and the information they provided and Loch’s assault on the true power of the Order. 

And here he was, with a formidable yet much smaller force, and food. Videgavia rolled his shoulders. Worst case scenario, they’d die here where they now stood. Best case, he had a lot of talking to do. Videgavia was unaware he was staring at Avienkala until she turned her attention to him. With a steady look, she inclined her head and then came the rumour of the gates that were more than just bronze opening. Leather creaked as men tightened their grip instinctively and took a deep breath. Videgavia flexed his fingers and felt the joints pop. 

He watched a small procession issue from the gates. Seven figures, all robed and cowled in a rich brown, belted with copper. Their hands were concealed in the sleeves of their robes, clasped before them. Videgavia didn’t like hands he couldn’t see. Their heights varied from medium to very small. The robes were largely shapeless, but the build suggested women, or slender men. Mind you, Videgavia considered the Cats the most dangerous force within the Black. His idea, shaped by the Black’s first woman despite the fact that she outright denied any study in the black arts of assassination. Appearances meant little. 

The procession kicked up dust. It had only stopped raining two days ago and already the dust was back. They waited beyond bowshot of the walls and all else was a stone crucible in various stages of decay. Videgavia did not believe it mere coincidence that the walls and the large domed building visible beyond it were mostly intact while the surrounding buildings were reduced to bare skeletons. There was power here. While Loch had managed to eliminate this High Priestess and the Wizard who kept her, it was clear to Videgavia that vast power yet remained to the Sisters. He realised his palms were itching. He wanted his knives. He really did not like hidden hands…or faces, and especially feet. Not at all. 

The procession came to a stand still at a safe distance, though not safe from the archers he had in position. 

_”You received our message,”_ said a small voice, an old voice. 

It’s owner proved to be the smallest of the seven, slightly bowed. Those in front of her moved carefully, slowly, to either side so that she could be seen. Vid clenched as the smallest removed her hands from her sleeves and lifted them to push back her hood. The first thing he saw was the telltale mark of age on her hands. The next thing he saw was hair that was iron grey, braided with copper and wound around her head, a seamed face and nestled in the midst of it, perched above a commanding patrician nose, were two fiercely gleaming dark eyes. The old woman let them rake over the men assembled in front of her until they rested on Avienkala. 

_”Welcome home, Sister,”_ she said and Avienkala seemed to sway. 

_”Mother,”_ she allowed with a gasp and the small woman gave a small, tight smile. 

On instinct Videgavia spoke, _”We have come in good faith and all you see before you are members of my Company. If you assail one of us, you assail us all. I will consider it an act of aggression.”_ 

The old woman began to laugh at that, mirthlessly and yet, for all of that, Avienkala drew in a deep breath and pressed her fingers to her brow. She seemed….eased. 

_”An act of aggression! You come unbidden, secretly, to a foreign land accoutred for war and you talk to me of aggression.” 

“Have we sought to invade, to dominate? Have we whipped your people into rebellion? Have we attacked your rulers?” 

“Rebellion? You have two of the three most powerful Sisters in your grasp, if not willingly then certainly as hostages. Rulers? Our Wizard and Priestess are slain and…and we never got within five hundred leagues of your King…but….ah….I see. We found another…one of the Old Blood, the royal line of Numenor fallen…one…dear to you. You brought…her, yes a woman… you brought her right to us. Is she with you now?”_ 

Videgavia hissed at this and it was then that Avienkala spoke, _”Mind your thoughts!”_ 

Behind him, Molguv bit off a Haradian curse about witches. The small woman tilted her head, her eyes refocussing now on Videgavia. 

_”Are you here to avenge this….aggression?”_ 

Videgavia sorely wanted to say that this was so. He had been as worried and angry as any of the Old at the attack that targeted their Doc, excepting perhaps her husband and brother, but now he felt the bloody, vicious threads of rage tangling through him. The hot need for blood pounded at his temples. Boots scuffled as men fell deeper into the fighting stances and movement off to the side revealed the Cats were being stirred too. This, a small part of him noted, was odd.


----------



## Elora (Jan 3, 2013)

They were not here for revenge at all. In fact… 

_”HOLD! HOLD OR I’LL PUT YOU DOWN MYSELF,”_ Videgavia roared and it seemed to him that something suddenly vanished. 

_”No…Mother,”_ he said raggedly when he was confident someone wasn’t about to charge, or loose an arrow, _”We are not here for blood. We are here because you asked us to come…and we brought food because your messenger was starved.”_ 

At a wave of his hand, Khule let the girl forward. She came wide eyed and stared at the warriors around her. When she set eyes on the old woman, she began to run. Videgavia was no one’s idea of an expert on children but he reckoned they did not run towards someone they were frightened of and, as a general rule, were not idiots. The girl ran straight to the old woman, wearing a tunic one of the Cats had given her belted with what appeared to rigging rope someone had scrounged up at the harbour. The old woman set what could only be an affectionate hand on the girl’s head before she tipped the child’s chin up. Then, with a brief word, she bid the girl to join the others behind her. 

_”We are because you wished to test us,”_ Videgavia guessed and at that the old woman smiled properly for the first time. 

_”This is true,”_ she admitted and then waved a papery hand at the walls behind her,_ ”Even if our intentions remained…military… we do not have the means to achieve them. We can barely keep our own walls and, as you have said, we can barely feed the mouths that remain to us. But to accept the aid of a viper would only hasten our demise and I, warrior, am charged with ensuring our survival.”_ 

The old woman tilted her head again, _”Though, it remains to be seen if that aid remains to be had after the testing is done.”_ 

At that, Videgavia gave the signal and, expressions ranging from wary to outright suspicious, the supplied were carted forward. He was not sure just what he thought or felt about this. Had they been manipulated? As ever, so little about this land and people was clear to him. 

_”Can not our Sisters also be returned to us?”_ the old woman pressed as this occurred. 

_”Your Sisters amongst us are there of their own volition. They stay or leave by their choice alone.”_ 

The old woman considered him a long moment, smiled and then pulled up her hood. 

_”Fitting, then, that you should do the same,”_ she said from within the confines of her hood. 

At that, the others turned about and the procession moved back to the gates. Just as Videgavia was wondering whether he’d have to send his men into their compound to ferry the supplies in, a small group of careworn men emerged from the gates. These, then, must be the too few to mount any campaign. They looked capable enough. Just too few. They eyed Videgavia’s men warily, collected the carts and started dragging them towards their walls. 

As Videgavia led his forces back to camp, he replayed the exchange in his head. He was becoming reasonably assured that a larger force of a different disposition might achieve a great deal here. Exploration, mutual trade…another alliance for the Reunited Realm. Perhaps an exchange of….what…hostages…to ensure good faith? Just as that idea occurred to him, Videgavia recalled his distaste of politics, nation building and diplomacy and he shivered at what this campaign was turning him into. Political hostages? Word games with matronly witches? Exploratory expeditions to map and survey foreign lands? It all sounded distinctly like the sort of business he tried best to avoid. Hanasian had never said anything about this when speaking of the duties of captaincy, he mused. In his place, he’d keep it a secret too. 

_”Thank you, Captain,”_ Avienkala said earnestly, interrupting his reverie and making him cock a brow. 

She explained, _”For not handing my sister and I over.”_ 

Videgavia grunted at that, _”As I said before, you’re one of us now, better or worse. I’m not about to hand you over now even if that weren’t true. We’ve a voyage to prepare for and you’re needed.”_ 

Avienkala graciously inclined her head and Videgavia was left with a familiar feeling that he probably could have been a little kinder or, at least a little less ruthlessly practical. Word games always left him floundering. He’d never had this problem with Rin. She never wanted the flowery stuff, had a powerful suspicion of it, never left him feeling like he was grasping after his own bootstraps. Speaking of which, when he got back, he really wanted to know how she managed to steal his bootstraps. Out of his boots, while he was wearing them. Despite his reputation for nasty knives and an unforgiving nature – or perhaps, he thought with a grin, because of it.


----------



## Elora (Jan 19, 2013)

_”What is it?”_ Runner asked Loch as they stared east from the pass they found in the range of mountains. 

_”Don’t know,”_ Loch said, distracted as he lifted a shoulder in half a shrug, _”But I’m thinking it isn’t good for us, or the Company, or Rose and Anvikela. Thinking maybe Dhak or that cult of women at the Abbey might like it, though. I’m just not sure.”_

Runner slid around Loch and used his hand as a visor against the morning sun, _”We should start back west. We’ve been out a few days longer than we thought. Don’t want to go missing again.” 

“We won’t go missing. We’re not moving in on a known sorceress this time. Besides, we aren’t due to meet Steps and Screetch’s squad until tomorrow at the fork,”_ replied Loch, squinting at the eastern horizon. 

Runner took a drink from his water bag and said, _”Maybe not, but didn’t all the tales say there were two wizards? I think that is sorcery out there. Let’s go Loch. I don’t like it. It isn’t getting any closer, but we may be too close already.” 

“Very well, my friend. I’ll heed you this time. Let’s go.”_ 

The two slid down the steep track they followed to the high ridge, faces grim. They met up with the other three of their squad that had scouted north along the ridge at the bottom and managed to arrive at the fork before sunset. Steps and Screetch drifted in from the twilight, and the ten made a quick meal of dried fruit and meat before they attempted to sleep. They faced a three day trek back to the ruined city. 

As the men settled in after their light meal, Screetch said in his nasally voice, _”You find anything? All we found was old tracks. Many people had gone east in the previous months.”_ 

_“Yes, us too,”_ Runner said. 

Loch said, _”Except we saw a large cloud pushing up into the clear blue sky far to the east when we got to the ridge. Too far away to make out what it was, but it didn’t appear natural.”_

Steps hunkered down, _”Aye, we saw a bit of that. Don’t like it, no.”_ 

Loch lay back, arms crossed under his head and peered up at the night sky, _”No, and we’re off home… back to Company camp at first light. We’ll be pushing hard, so rest so that we are ready to move on the morrow. Runner has watch sorted. No one on watch gets lazy now.”_ 

Loch sounded like an experienced leader of men, a warning implicit in his last statement without needing to belabour it, as he spoke to the young men around him. Most were Easterlings, part of Runner’s team and known to worship the Company for reasons all of their own that Berlas was little comforted by still. To them, Loch was Old Company and he had survived that catastrophe with one of their own. He commanded respect among them. The remaining men hailed from the contingent of Gondor army that had signed onto the Free Company prior to withdrawal from Rhun. While they certainly did not worship the Company, they too had a respect for Loch’s uncanny scouting ability. They enjoyed serving in his patrols. Loch was oblivious to the fact that they would jockey for position to join a patrol under him, wagering and trading places between the various Gondorian scouts. They respected and liked the man, and they knew him well enough by now to keep such things from him unless he became unbearably cocky.

Loch, however, felt no different at all. He was still a recent newcomer to the Company, an interloper they’d decided to take under their wing. He missed his sister and Hanasian, and Bear and Folca and Frea and Mecarnil and even Farbarad. That surprised him. Farbarad was an excellent Ranger, absolutely dedicated to his sister, but there was something wild about the man that made Loch uncomfortable. He found the Ranger unpredictable, unconventional. Rin would find his concern the source for much derision if she knew. He was hardly in any position to stand in judgement over the man’s manners. Neither of them were, having grown up wild themselves. Still, it was his sister this Ranger was charged with protecting. It was just as well steady, honourable Mecarnil was there to balance Farbarad out. Why, leave Farbarad and Rin together to their own devices… it just didn’t bear thinking about it. It would be funny, in the end, but the trouble those two would get up to… No, Mecarnil was Loch’s pick. All the same, he did miss Farbarad’s wolfish grin, the gleam in his eye, the wry humour.

The nights brought to Loch a recurring dream where he met everyone again at the Prancing Pony of Bree. It was no different this night. As he slept, he found himself there once again. The hustle and bustle of the inn seemed particularly frenetic this night. Loch sat alone with his pot of ale and considered pocketing the cheese for his sister. But, he remembered that Rin always arrived with Hanasian to devour the cheese herself so he didn’t. He looked around and saw faces that seemed familiar at first glance. When he looked closer he found they were strangers. He drained his ale and lifted his pot for another. A sweet, familiar voice sounded from behind him.

_”You wish another?” _

Loch spun around in his seat and shot to his feet. 

_”Rose?”_ he asked and she smiled. 

_”Yes? Do I know you?”_ 

Loch’s smile faded as he looked about. He returned his eyes to young woman who was now staring at him, _”No… I think not. You just reminded me of someone I used to know long ago, far away east of here.”_ 

The girl’s smile lingered as she studied Loch’s face. Bernard Butterbar came by and said, _”You aren’t paid to stand and gawk at the patrons. Go fetch the man another beer!”_ 

Her smile vanished and she scurried away, not quick enough to be spared a slap to her rump from Bernard. Loch seized his wrist as the man made to depart and said in a low voice, _”You do that to her again, I will kill you.”_ 

The force of his anger surprised him, but it felt…right. The two men stared into the other’s eyes. The innkeeper’s initial outrage had him considering ejecting this lout from his inn but it faded as he realised the man meant every word of his violent threat. He contented himself with shaking Loch’s grip from his arm and departed swiftly. A little dazed, Loch sat down heavily again only to be pulled into a crushing headlock that made his head spin almost immediately.

Mecarnil said, _”If you get us kicked out of here, we’ll have to be off to the Forsaken!”_

Loch shook himself loose to sit up and face Mecarnil and discovered the man was heavily cloaked and cowled. Something about that startled him, though he knew not what, and he jumped up just in time to hit the tray of flagons the girl named Rose was carrying. He spilt them all over her. The noise of the tray and the pots clattering and smashing to the floor caused the place to unnaturally still silence. Bernard was there in a flash. 

_”What, can’t handle a jostle from a drunken Ranger? Don’t bother towelling off! Just get this cleaned up and get those ales replaced and served. You owe for the spilt ale and broken pots.”_

The girl held back tears as she stooped to scrape the potshards onto the tray, Bernard hovering to scrutinise her every move. She stood and turned and Bernard slapped her on the rump again, all the while holding Loch’s eyes with his own.

_”Go on then, kill me.”_ 

Loch went for his knife but a bony hand grabbed his arm. Mecarnil’s voice sounded again, _”It’s not worth the trouble, Kid.”_ 

Loch hesitated and the grave’s grip on his arm loosened. The hair on the back of his neck stood on end now. He stared at the cloaked figure and Bernard walked away, dismissively tossing a statement over his shoulder as he went, _”As I thought.”_ 

Loch reached for the hood and pulled it back. A skull rocked back and fell to the ground, followed by the rest of the body as the bones collapsed in an untidy, unholy mess. All Loch held in hand was Mecarnil’s old tattered cloak. 

The girl said from behind him, _”You’d best go.”_


----------



## Elora (Jan 19, 2013)

Loch turned and the sad, beer-soaked serving girl who spoke with Rose’s voice pointed at the door. Around her were old faces he knew. 

She pleaded, _”Please! You must go!”_ 

Morcal and Mecarnil’s hands reached for him with ghastly arms from beyond the grave, but she pushed Loch away from their grasp. 

_”Go!”_ 

Loch hesitated just long enough to drop silver coins on the girl’s tray. 

_”For the beer I spilled on you, the trouble I caused.”_ 

Something grabbed his shoulder from behind and Loch jumped with instinctual fear.

_”Loch? Are you unwell? Been trying to wake you. It’s last watch - your watch.”_ 

Loch discovered he was panting as he stared up into Runner’s concerned face in the night. A cold, clammy sweat painted his face and wiped at it, disorientated. Runner held out his water bag to Loch, and he swallowed several gulps. He then poured a little over his head. He felt as though he was starting to catch his breath. 

_”You sure you’re well?”_ Runner asked as he watched Loch stand and narrowly avoid falling over, _”I can take your watch. I won’t sleep anymore no how.” 

“I’m well… I can stand watch. Was just had a bad dream,”_ Loch said blinking his eyes and inwardly wondering how his sister ever managed such terrible creatures over the years. These Dreams were truly awful! 

Loch returned his attention to Runner as his decision was made, _“And there will be no last watch. Get the men ready to move. We leave now. We need to make haste back.”_

Runner peered at Loch’s face a moment but did nothing other than to nod an affirmative salute. It wasn’t long before they were making their way west down the track, back the way they had come. When the first light of dawn arrived they were far away from where they had camped. Loch had elected to take rearguard and though they made good time west, Loch lingered at a rise on the track to look back. There, he guessed about where they camped, a gray cloud hovered. There was no morning sunrise there. Whatever they had spotted in the distance to the east the day before had clearly sensed them as well. Had they of remained at camp as originally planned… Loch realised he was slathered in that cold sweat again and he swiped some of it from his brow as he hurried to catch up the men ahead. The sooner they got back to the Company camp, the better. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

Videgavia stood on the hill in the early morning to study the abbey. It had become part of his routine. After awhile, Lady Anvikela joined him and the pair of them stood there, staring at the walls and the bronze gates and the cracked dome that rose behind. 

Lady Anvikela broke the silence reluctantly, _”They grow stronger. I have felt it all the time we have been here, but I was unable to prevent it until my sister’s help arrived. She fell into a deep dream last night and I could not wake her. I cannot shield every man’s thoughts from them on my own. Yet they are able to shield their thoughts from me. 

“I finally awakened my sister, though she was frightened and unwell. She was soaked…shivering…worried about Loch. Once she was able to concentrate and focus, she was able to assist me and we regained control. I fear that next time we may not be so fortunate.”_ 

Videgavia nodded and considered what Anvikala had told him, uncertain if ever he would be able to make heads or tails of this sorcery and power. They had met the women of the abbey under parley only weeks ago. He still did not know what had been learned or gained in that. What had those women learnt of them? He suspected that the good will of the Company may have been taken advantage of. It was an uncomfortable thought for Videgavia. To lose so much in supplies and possibly expose them to further peril and to gain what? Time, perhaps? And where were Loch and his scouts? Why had he sent them out one last time? His rationale had seemed sound at the time: the messaging was routine, and he wanted to keep them sharp. Now they were overdue. Maybe today they will return. 

Videgavia finally stirred himself to speak, _”My lady, it is fortunate that word has reached us that the ship sets out today. With favourable winds they should be here by night, early morning at worst. Do you think that you and Rose have the strength to get us through?” 

“That is a mystery. We will only know when we try. It would be best if we set out unnoticed.”_ Anvikela thoughtfully said. 

Videgavia nodded as turned his own thoughts about. Perhaps it would be best if they set out from where the ship is. Yes, farther away from this abbey and better able to conceal themselves as far as he could tell. They would have to move now. Videgavia looked around found Dorghat was nearby in the event his Captain had a message to run.

_”You. Get this message to Donius now: Do not sail the ship up to the city. Repeat, do not sail it to the city. Sail as if you mean to, turn back and return to your dock. The company will meet you there in a day’s time.”_

Dorghat frowned with the effort to commit the rapidly spoken message to memory but was handed a scroll written out by the Gondorian scribe Videgavia had taken on to keep his records. Now there had been an excellent command decision. Oh how he hated writing. Dorghat set out south with speed, his Captain’s expression proof for the importance the message he bore.

Videgavia was naturally not finished thinking and soon had his scribe write out a couple more messages. Dorghat’s second stood ready. Videgavia waved him over. 

_”I have to trust you to get word to all the Old Company, and to Khor. We have move swift and quiet. It must appear that we are staying put. Tell them to meet me at Dockbridge as the sun sets. Much will be discussed.”_ 

The messenger nodded and took the hastily penned scrolls. He was gone in a blink of an eye and Anvikela had watched it all. 

_”You plan to move quickly and this is good. But I have my sister to manage. She in some ways has more power than I, and I cannot focus her mind to a task. She longs for your comrade, this Lochared of Dunland. When he is away from the camp she drifts in dream. Should he return, she will be better.”_ 

Videgavia sighed, unsurprised having seen it, sensed it himself. It was one of the reasons he sent Loch off in command of a couple scouting squads. Now he was late. They all were. Videgavia held to the hope that this was only due to some routine thing such as Loch seeing something that required his attention. But there were no runners sent back with any word of their delay. If Loch was not heard from in two more days at the most, he and the men assigned to him on this mission, would have to be left behind. 

Videgavia shuddered at the bitter, dark thought. How could he tell Rin that he had found her brother alive and well east of the sea, only to abandon him there? The idea made him ill. She’d never forgive him and he knew that for some reason that mattered almost as much as he’d not forgive himself. Loch had to make it back. Make it to the city before they had pulled out. 

Videgavia quietly said to Anvikela, _”It may be your sister’s love for Loch in these hours that saves him from a doom I would have to put to him if he fails to return in time. All your accounts have it that the Abbey is reaching for some power. I can only assume it is this final remaining wizard. We have naught to battle him, aside from you and Rose. 

“But I will not call upon you two ladies to this task. We will leave these shores and try to return west, and it is this that I ask you to assist us in. We did not come here to do battle with sorcerers. I do not wish to leave anybody behind in this strange place.”_

Anvikela nodded, expression sorrowful, as she considered the journey back west. So much had happened, altered, since she last set out west. She had been a mere underling of much more powerful people. Sorcerers and Witch. And they had no real opposition to their departure to contend with. The entire will of the Abbey and the Order was with them then. 

Now, she and her sister were expected to carry a ship of westerners back across the rift, with opposition? She wasn’t sure it could be done. The key lay with her sister, Rose. She would have to utter her name. And Loch would have to be by her side.


----------



## Elora (Jan 19, 2013)

_”It’s hunting him!”_ Rose cried at her sister as soon as she entered the room.

Anvikela fell back against the door, startled. Rose clutched at her arms frantically, thick strands of wild hair stuck across her face.

_”I can’t stop it! I can’t reach him!”_

Rose clawed at her in desperation and it was a struggle to force her back so that Anvikela could try to soothe some reason into her.

_”Together we might, if you focus,”_ she said and Rose snarled at that and spun away to clutch at her head.

She staggered, _”It’s no use! You’re not strong enough! It knows where we are!”_

Anvikela shoved the flare of anger at her younger sister’s dismissal aside. It had a bitter sting for it was true. Of the three of them, Rose was the strongest though she hid it well indeed. In its place, a wild thought came to Anvikela.

_”Not for long, Rose,”_ she said as the stern Captain’s earlier actions came to her.

Rose had spun back to face her and stared through the sweaty curtain of her hair.

_”We need someone with a bond to him, Rose. Do you remember that woman?”

“His sister,”_ Rose whispered and Anvikela nodded. She had not known until Rose had said it but it made sense. Sister. Did that make Loch of similar high descent? No, no time to ponder that.

_”Yes…we can reach her, and she can reach him…they cannot hunt quarry they cannot predict. Hurry…prepare yourself. This will be more difficult for neither will be sleeping. Their waking defences will be in place.”

“I am ready,”_ Rose insisted, suddenly preternaturally calm.

Anvikela suppressed a shudder. Sometimes her sister scared even her.

_”Then let us begin.”_

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

There were five of them in total. Elves of Harlond, drawn of all things to a mortal child who crawled blithely around them in the afternoon sun. Hanavia, like the rest of the mortals with him, were carefully wrapped against the chill of the day. It did not snow so close to the coast and so far south of the Ice Bay, according to Hanasian, but it was icy all the same. The Elves, however, seem untroubled by the light afternoon breeze that raised a bright glow to the cheeks of the child in their midst. None of it made any sense to Rin. Oh, she could speak Sindarin now. The words made sense to her. The reason for this entire thing, however, did not. Rin was, as a result, quiet and still as she attempted to sort it all out. Hanasian and Farbarad were relaxed, calm, even pleased. Hanavia was delighted. He had a new toy to play with. It was a series of smooth, polished, wooden rings all of different weight and size and timbers. They interlocked and made a surprisingly pleasant melodious sound when shaken. Hanavia was vigourously shaking them as he wandered about as best he might. He was at the point where he could climb up things. Tables, chairs, people’s legs.

Rin was reasonably certain that Elves did not crawl up other Elves’ legs. Yet they were untroubled by Hanavia’s enthusiasm for climbing up for a better look at them. They would smile quietly down, perhaps stroke his hair softly and he would beam at him. A silent exchange of perfect understanding. It was mystifying and Rin shifted her weight from one foot to another. What was it about Hanavia that might appeal to Elves? Rin surreptitiously studied the Elves from beneath her lashes. They presented no overt threat. In fact, Elves had always been the source of much benefit in her experience. But they always had reasons, sometimes knowable and often times not. These Elves were strangers. Elladan and Elrohir had their reasons for being involved. Even Thranduril had. But what of these? Two women, three men. Or did Elves call their women and men differently? That question sent her off chasing through her learned words of Sindarin and the little bit of Quenyan that she had managed to acquire. Then the oddest thing happened. At least, odder than the encounter she was presently engaged in.

_”Quickly! Come! Yes! Come! For your brother! You must! Hurry now?”_

Rin blinked rapidly and glanced about. Had anyone else heard that? One of the Elvish women had crouched to play with Hanavia. Farbarad and Hanasian were steeped in discussion with the two Elvish males. The other Elvish woman was staring at her now and she smiled to soften any possible offense before redirecting her attention to her companion and Hanavia. Rin smoothed her hands over her woollen coat. Very strange indeed, but no harm done.

_”She’s stuck! She will not budge. This will not work.”_

Rin sucked in a breath and could not help herself. She glanced over her left shoulder, positive now that two women with strange accents stood nearby. Nothing but the stables and the ring of Rowdy’s hammer on that damn customised ring mail Farbarad had insisted upon. If he thought she was going to voluntarily wear that wretched stuff here, he had another thing coming. Of course, if he knew she was hearing voices, he’d not be so keen to have her pick up a sword again for training.

_”Isn’t that right, Rin?”_ Hanasian said and Rin turned about.

_”Oh…yes…of course,”_ she agreed. They all had pleasant, calm expressions on. What harm in agreeing with whatever had been said.

_”Typical,”_ Farbarad muttered in Westron, _”I swear that woman changes her mind with each shift in the direction of the wind.”_

Hanasian’s smile was lazy and broad. Rin opened her mouth to offer something against that and then reconsidered. She closed it with a sigh and resolved to pay closer attention next time.

_”There! We have her now. Do not struggle! We mean you no harm! What should we call you?”_

Rin’s jaw gaped. The bright wintry afternoon had given way to a densely fogged plain. She stared down and could not see her own feet. The voices swirled through the clouds. Women’s. The same two women that had not been there before, with the strange accents. Rin did not like this at all and it showed in her icy tone. Anger was always better than to display naked fear. Always. Fear meant vulnerability.

_”WHERE AM I?”_ she demanded, not quite knowing why she bothered. Nothing these two disembodied voices might offer by way of answer could be trusted.


----------



## Elora (Jan 19, 2013)

_”Her brother calls her Rin,”_ said one formless voice.

_”May we call you that, Rin?”_ the other asked.

_”You can call me Thomas for all I care. Send me back! NOW! Or…or…I’ll do something…or I won’t…yes, that’s it. I won’t do whatever it is you want me to…wait…how do you know my brother?”_

Again, another pointless question. When it came to dealing with disembodied voices on some unknown plane, she really went quite to pieces, Rin mused.

_”We can take you to him. He will listen to you. If he does not, the sorcerer will find him. Or he will be left behind. Please?”_

Something finally materialised into view. A woman, smaller, dusky skin and dark hair that was tousled. She was young, Rin saw. She seemed…familiar…though that made no sense at all.

_”Who are you?”_ Rin asked, three pointless questions for three!

_”I am called Rose.”

“That was not always your name. I know. I have more than one myself,”_ Rin guessed without knowing how.

The other woman smiled and nodded, _”Will you come? Lochared will listen to you.”

“You don’t seem to know him well. Lochard is dead, but when he was alive he made a fine career of ignoring the sage advise of his younger sister,”_ Rin answered and watched this Rose very carefully indeed.

The other woman tilted her head to one side and nodded, _”Yes, a test. I brought him to you, in a dream. He is not dead. I know this. You know this.”

“Am I dreaming now?”_ Rin asked.

_”In a fashion. We waste time, though. Please. Will you come?”

“What would you have me say to him?”_

What Rose said next had her undivided attention. If it was a trick, it was a risk worth taking. For Loch. Rin nodded.

_”Be on with it then. I have guests…Elves of all things,”_ Rin said brusquely and Rose smiled for perhaps the first time. She had a very pretty smile.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

His feet ached. They had pushed hard and though they would need to travel through the night, they needed to stop for this break now. Loch dared not remove his boots. If he took them off now, he’d not get them back on again, and unhooked his water pouch from his belt. He also resolved not to close his gritty eyes for fear of not being able to open them again. Despite that, however, it seemed as if the brief respite barely passed before he heard Runner moving about to get them up again.

Loch groaned and attempted to peel open his eyes. He pushed himself to his feet and peered back the way they had come. No trace of that infernal cloud now, but it was dark and they stood little chance of seeing it. Running from a cloud. Wulgof would have a field day with this when he got a hold of it.

_”No one says a word of this cloud,”_ he grated out, _”Leave it to me to report.”_

And only to Vid, Loch resolved, closing his eyes to rub at them. One more night and they’d reach the city by dawn.

_”Not that way, you great ox,”_ an ascerbic voice whispered and Loch shouted in surprise one name.

_”RIN!”_

Nine men stared back at him in consternation and puzzlement and Loch could hear her laughing.

_”Oh, that’ll be a good one. Can’t wait to hear that tale when you’re back. Listen and listen well. I have a Rose here, says she knows you. I think she likes you, Loch. Doesn’t say a lot for her taste, but there you have it. Rose and Anvikela, her sister though that Anvikela seems a twitchy sort.”_

Loch snorted at that. She was right. Anvikela was nervous by nature. But, then, being buried alive in a collapsed building could do that to a person.

_”Tell them hallo, from me,”_ he said and he heard or sensed Rin give an irritated sigh.

_”What am I? Your personal courier. Tell them yourself. You need to make for Dockbridge. Whatever or wherever that is. Not the city. Dockbridge. Else they’ll ship with out you. And, brother dear, if you ignore my tidings as per usual and miss that boat, I will find you. Oh yes. I will. And when I do-“_

Just like that, she was gone. A whirlwind suddenly vanished. Loch realised he was standing slack jawed with nine men nervously shuffling around him. He closed his mouth with a click and pointed at the coast.

_”Change of plans, lads,”_ he said and without waiting to see if they’d follow, he set off for the coast. He did not bother instructing them to keep that quiet. Pointless to ask them to do that.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The first thing Rin noticed is that it was cold and bright. The breeze was back. It had tugged the fur lined hood of her coat back. She was back, sitting on the ground, and the conversation around her had stilled. Hanavia was peering at her and when she blinked, he grinned and rattled his new gift at her. There was an Elf woman at Rin’s shoulder. The first Rin knew of this was the sensation of her hand as it lifted away from Rin’s shoulder.

_”Oh,”_ Rin uttered, not quite a squeak.

_”Oh? Is that all you have to say?”_ Farbarad demanded irritably.

_”There was no cause for alarm, Ranger,”_ said the Elf woman as she stood.

_”Not the point,”_ Farbarad said.

Hanasian was crouched at her other side. He smiled deeply into her eyes and Rin nodded, sensing his need to confirm that she was indeed well. Insane as a rabid dog, certainly, but otherwise well. He grazed his knuckles down her cheek and then pulled her hood back into place.

_”Much better,”_ he intoned, a deep rumble of relief, and guided her back to her feet and off the very cold ground she had found herself seated on.

_”You can’t just go about behaving like that. It worries people. Pretending nothing happened, nothing is wrong, only makes it worse,”_ Farbarad continued, not to be mollified. Apparently, whatever had happened had truly rattled him. Hanasian had mentioned that the man became unruly when genuinely worried. It was a side of Farbarad Rin had never seen before. He had always been so unflappable, even when injured.

_”If you’re looking for an explanation, I don’t have one for you,”_ Rin replied brusquely and then a bolt of inspiration came to her, _”And I think enough of a disturbance has been made for our guests.”_

A leaf straight out of Mecarnil’s book of Proper Manners. Rin grinned, pleased with herself and Farbarad frowned. Where had this sudden concern for decorum come from? One minute she collapses to the ground like a sack of potatoes, stares fixedly at nothing at all, impervious to all questions or inquiries, eyes glazed and now she is rebuking him for making a scene!

Rin graciously inclined her head and, of all the outrageous things, curtsied. Properly!

_”I seek pardon for any offense or concern I may have given,”_ she intoned contritely.

_”Forgive me if this seems overbold,”_ one of the male Elves responded, _”But does this happen often?”

“First sign I’ve ever seen of voluntary manners,”_ Farbarad muttered. She’d been practising curtsies but when it came to keeping her defensive skills up she resisted him at every step!

_”No,”_ Rin said smoothly, ignoring Farbarad and the urge to chuckle.

The Elf turned to his companions and the woman that had been at her shoulder shook her head, long midnight hair swaying with the movement in a hypnotic fashion.

_”This is not uncommon,”_ she maintained and glanced at Rin before continuing, _”Particularly with the Edain, in the early phases.”_

Rin’s enjoyment of Farbarad’s irritation evaporated with that. Early phases? Of what? Was she truly, really mad? As if she sensed Rin’s question, the Elf woman regarded her steadily with eyes that were still, calm, ancient as a starlit mere.

_”You are with child.”_

Oh no! That wasn’t it at all! Rin was shaking her head before she knew it.

_”I do not think so.”

“It is true.”

“It can’t be.”

“Why not?”_

What sort of question was that? Rin’s cheeks flushed but she had a reasonable answer rapidly enough.

_”I have a son. I know how such things are with me.”

“Ah,”_ the Elf woman said with a knowing smile, _”But this time, my lady, you have twins.”_

There was silence at that. Rin felt lightheaded all of a sudden. When she looked to Hanasian, he looked a little pale. Probably just like her. To break the tension, one of the other male Elves spoke up.

_”You are to be congratulated, Hanasian. Your lady’s grasp of Sindarin is strong indeed if she is able to argue so fluently.”

“Thank you. Another language for my dear wife to argue in was just what I was striving for,”_ Hanasian replied, recovering a little to find some way of smoothing over the current tension. Rin appeared genuinely flabbergasted. This was no secret she had known and kept to herself. He turned to the Elf that Rin had argued with and bowed.

_”My thanks, fair lady, for these glad tidings. We are surprised, no more than that.”

“They are welcome, then?”_ the Elf woman inquired closely and Hanasian found his smile again.

_”Indeed they are,”_ he replied and considered his wife, _”Are they not, my love?”_

All Rin could say was one word, _”Two!”_

And that made Farbarad laugh so hard that he cried. Later on, it would occur to him that he now had a crown princess, her husband and regent, their son and now two others to keep safe…and Rowdy would need to adjust that mail he was making.


----------



## Elora (Jan 24, 2013)

Dorghat ran as fast as he could in his oversized company leathers. He had shed his cloak before leaving; still the track was unforgiving despite having been travelled by many before him. It seemed the brambles reached out to slow him, forcing him to push on. Rain started to fall, ending the weeks of dryness they had enjoyed. He hurried, aware that the track would soon become treacherous, slippery muck and he would have to slow. The urgency of his mission spurred him on, and in time, the ship they would board loomed ahead. 

_”Are we ready to take this thing out on the sea?”_ Donius queried uncertainly. 

Work continued around him and he had been considering sending a runner to Videgavia. They needed one more day – at lest!. But all bets were off when Dorghat arrived out of breath and passed the engineer the scroll. 

_”Damn,”_ Donius muttered. 

There was some small measure of relief in the tidings that he would not have to sail the ship that very day. It simply was not ready, no matter how hard he pushed to have so that he could get it back to the main quay this day. Now the Company was coming to them, and soon it would seem. The testing of the ship would occur with everyone aboard. He would know the ship was ready if they made it west, apparently. He swallowed hard, recalling well the hard voyage east. May the Vala be with them, if they still had eyes for this world. It occurred to Donius eventually that Dorghat was waiting for a response to run back to Videgavia. 

He said, _”Rest boy! Drink, and eat something. We have others, well rested, to run a message back. When you have recovered some, I’ll have a job for you.”_ 

The prospect of working with shipwrights was one Dorghat could barely contain. Certainly sleep was not within his grasp. Still he gladly accepted the offer of food and drink and, with a full belly, was soon sound asleep where he had seated himself against a wall on shore. 

_”Let the boy sleep,”_ Donius said, _”When he wakes, he’ll work on the mast for us.”_ 

There was faint chuckling to be had from the men within earshot. Dorghat’s arrival was soon forgotten, however, as they turned back to their work. True to his word, Donius sent another runner back to Videgavia. 

In the city by the quay, Videgavia informed the gathered men of his Company and Khor’s of his plan to march on the Abbey itself. Only a small number, the Old Company and Khor himself so highly was he now esteemed, knew it to be a feint. Mistrust ran thickly between Videgavia and the women of the Abbey. Anvikela did not say if her former colleagues could read minds, but her warning during parley to guard their thoughts was enough to prompt Videgavia to assume they could. Fortune permitted them a moonless, overcast night and just as all seemed to be in readiness, Commander Khor surprised them all. Khule and Khor talked animatedly. Yet there was no changing his mind. Videgavia got word from Khule, and he wasted no time calling on Khor… 

_”What is this I’m hearing?”_ Videgavia demanded. 

Khor replied, _”It’s simple really. You clearly require a diversion. I and those men that desire to remain with me will march on the Abbey in formation. We’ll be enough, I hope, to keep their attentions away from you. You should be able to slip away, and sail back west.”_ 

Khor’s voice had been even and steady and Videgavia looked the Easterling directly in the eyes. There was no hesitation their either. Remarkable. 

_”You realise that there will likely be no leaving this place once the ship sails.” 

“Yes, this has been considered. I have my reasons,”_ Khor replied, pausing to think one last time about it before he pushed on, _”I’m not going back. There is no place for me there now. 

“If my brother were smart he’d remain with me too, along with some of his men. But his bond, his commitment to this Company of yours is too strong.”

“You could join as well. You, and your men. You would be welcome.”_

Khor shook his head emphatically, _”I can’t join your Company. I can’t play Gondor’s pet soldier in my homeland. So I’ll stay here and take what comes. My men will stay with me because they want to, not because they are ordered to. And yes, they have been asked. Any of your men want to stay, they are welcomed into my command.”_ 

Videgavia nodded slightly. He said, _”No, nobody who is of the Company wishes to stay, unless it’s Loch’s squad. There’s no word from them as yet. If they come in after we leave, they’ll be a great asset to your command – Lochared in particular. They’ll be a handful though, Lochared in particular. Tell them I ordered it or something. Either way, we slip out tonight.”_

Khor straighted to his full height and saluted in the manner of his forebears. He said, _”And we march on the abbey at dawn.”_

Rain, low cloud and mist. 

Perfect weather to disappear in. It was the midnight hour when the first of the Company left. Daius with the engineers that he had kept there were the first. To set out. Molguv followed with the bulk of the Gondorians. Wulgof and a few men loaded up a wagon with supply, and left the key to their bunker with Khor. Khule was last to leave with his contingent of Easterlings. He gave one last search of the city perimeter for Loch, and to keep with routine of the day. Once this had completed, Khule stood before his brother with knitted brow.

_”I admire you brother, but I doubt you and your two dozen men will stand a chance against such sorcery that surely comes.” 

“We will do what we must, just as we always done. What come cannot be worse than serving the Eye. We will do well enough, and one day we may meet again. Or so I hope. Farewell brother,”_ Khor said. 

With that, Khule gave the command to move out. Khor called his men to form up ranks. They had a walk to take this morning. 

Donius saw them coming. Videgavia arrived shortly after Daius with the two sisters. 

Donius sighed as he said, _”Welcome aboard my ladies. It still needs work, so please, for me, can you take it easy on her?”_

Together Rose and Anvikela inclined their heads and they were shown to their cabin where they immediately began their preparations. Two hours after sunrise, they were ready to sail. Videgavia stood on the gangplank by the ship’s rail and looked about. It was then he heard that voice… 

_”Ho, Cap! You going somewhere?” 

”Days late with no word,”_ Videgavia muttered to himself as he hurried back down the plank to meet the men. 

Inwardly pleased that Loch had arrived with all men, outwardly he remained Captin and Loch and his men had been missing. And they had sent no word. The scount was simply too reckless at times, he thought as he watched Loch approach. He liked that. Reminded him of his younger self in ways. Still… 

His words were the words of a Captain, not a young Dale Ranger, as Loch drew close, _”NO word? Have you any idea how close you were to being re-assigned to Commander Khor? Get your men aboard, and resting. As for you…I’ll have a report from you once we have set sail…unless you think it can’t wait.” 

“Sail? Where?”_ Loch said, surprised. When they left, the Company was still entrenched in the city. Now they were off Loch kept talking, 

_”Where’s Rose?” 

“Aboard, not to be bothered. You will see her in time. Get your report done. I want it written too,”_ Videgavia said and ignored Loch’s groan, _”You are confined to quarters until it is finished. As for you, Runner, as his second you’ll work the kitchen for the evening meal. Report to Daius.”_

Loch eyed Runner, considering already asking his friend to trade duties. He’d peel potatoes any day. Better than writing. He hated writing, more even than the Captain. He scout began walking, glum, until another question occurred to him 
_”Where’s Khor and his men?” 

“Covering our tails.”_ 

The ship crept out into the fog silently. Not nearly so quiet was the sound of the marching boots of Khor’s infantry. Halting at the gates, Khor approached and looked in through the rusty iron bars of a small view port. There was no activity visible beyond and so he his men maintain their positions in formation. In time, a lone woman emerged from a tall door of the abbey. Khor stood at ease with his hands behind his back and watched her approach the gates. She took her time and he felt his jaw clench out of old habit. He loathed dawdling. 

_”You are not the Captain.” 

“Nor am I of the Company,”_ he agreed stiffly at first, _ That said m’lady, I think there is much we could discuss.”_

The old lady said hurriedly, _”What would I discuss with you that I haven’t said to the Captain?”_

Khor said, _”As I said, I do not serve under the Captain of the Company. You don’t know me. Still I think we could find some mutually beneficial ground on which to stand.”_

The woman closed her eyes and after a moment, as if remembering something, and said _”I am to ask if you will join us for morning tea.”_

Khor said, _”Kind of you. Still, I would have to leave my men here. It’s cold and foggy and misty. Soaks a soldier to the bone, makes him irritable. It would not be right to invite me in, but leave them here while I enjoyed your tea.”_

Again the woman closed her eyes. She seemed irritated. After a moment, she said, _”Very well. You and your men are welcome. But this is a holy place. Your arms must remain in the parlour with one of your men and one of our servants.”_ 

Khor nodded and said, _”As you say. The Sisters of the Abbey are wise, I think. My men and I agree to partake in your hospitality. We will conduct ourselves with restraint.”_

Khor had considered the dangers, but thought it best to meet it head on. So too thought the Mothers of the Abbey. Neither side realized the danger they both placed themselves within.


----------



## Elora (Jan 25, 2013)

Written report…. 

Loch stared at the blank paper before him. It yawned, a blinding crevice that sought to suck him into its maw. The paper was thicker here, rougher. Rin liked paper. She had told him once how it was made. All excited about having seen it herself, she had come in that evening all flushed, eyes glowing, to explained the process to him. She had snuck into somewhere she wasn’t supposed to be, the way of their lives then, and instead of coming back with food or something that could be used to obtain food, she came back with this knowledge. And she had been late. And he had been worried. How old were they then? Fifteen, he recalled and she would have been twelve. Already showing signs of the woman she would transform into. He had worried a lot that year. They had not moved in safe circles then and the world, he knew, coveted beautiful things – and often shattered them in a bid to possess them. 

He remembered shouting, all his pent up worry and his hunger and his anger boiling out of him. He could not remember what he had said, but it had been enough to wipe the glow of delight and fascination from his sister’s face. It had been replaced with that smooth mask and all of a sudden she was distant and remote, as his all his rage at their situation and the futility of all came rushing out in ugly, tangled, clotted words. The transformation in her manner had been more effective than a bucket of cold water or a slap. It was too late. The words could not be unspoken and she had withdrawn from him for days. It had been the last time she had come to him all abuzz with whatever she had learnt.

He stared at the flecks of whatever they used here to make paper and thought of her now. How on earth was he going to put this down on paper? He had not written anything for months. The letter he had penned to her had taken him some time. Writing was an effort, something he found uncomfortable. But, even if he was better at the act of writing, setting down into words that would not haunt his tracks in the Company was another challenge. Loch set his jaw, inked his quill and set to it. The letters were rough, but he wanted to rest. He wanted to see Rose. 



> ”We saw evide….signs that many others had passed on the trail. We divided to cover more ground. Then a….foul cloud descended. It hunted us, blocked all light. I knew it to be sorcery. We took evasive action, which delayed us…”



Loch paused, hand aching already, and squinted at the page. He had crossed out his attempt at the word evidence. All of it was true…but how was he to describe what happened next? A mysterious cloud. They saw signs of a great passage of people and then they had run like frightened boys from a cloud. And then, to make matters worse, his sister told him to change course. Except Rin was a long way away and thought him dead. And he was here, about to turn in the most absurd and poorly written report he imagine had been tendered in the history of reports. Rin was good at reports. She had completed them without trouble, always on time, never any corrections. Clear, concise, informative. Drawings, diagrams, maps. She had even written for that library or healing house in Minas Tirith. Maybe he would draw a map. That might be a good idea. 

Loch set to once more and roughed out a map that approximated the ground they had covered. With a few markings, he was able to convey where they split, where they saw the sign of a great migration and where the cloud had first appeared. He leaned back in his chair, head canted to one side. Not as pretty as her drawings, but accurate enough. Now, what else? A sudden bolt of inspiration occurred to the scout. 

At the bottom of the map, which conveniently occupied the majority of the page, he wrote,


> ”No losses, no injuries.”



Very important, that. No injuries or losses. Good captains liked that. The sound of boots on the ladder below deck dragged Loch’s attention up in time to see Videgavia picking his way between the hammocks slung about towards him. Loch stood, ignoring the ache of his back, with paper in hand. He belatedly recalled that ink took time to dry and he glanced at his work. Sure enough, a great blur of ink where his thumb had grasped the paper. Videgavia ignored the scout’s sudden chagrin and plucked the parchment out of his hand. 

_”That was quick,” _Videgavia commented as he scanned the report. 

_”Tired. Want to rest is all,”_ Loch replied and the other man grunted. 

_”What’s that supposed to be?”_ Videgavia asked, pointing at the blurred ink. 

_”My thumb,”_ Loch replied with a crooked grin that was not shared and so he corrected himself, _”Where we saw the…ah…cloud…Cap.”_ 

Videgavia grunted again and Loch inwardly breathed a sigh of relief that he corrected himself and remembered to use Videgavia’s title. They liked that, captains. Wulgof’s advice was sage in this regard. 

_”What made you deviate your return course?” 

“Huh,”_ Loch replied, distracted by the imminent prospect of rest…and Rose. 

Videgavia tapped the blurred map, _”Your course changed on return. Why?”_ 

Oh. That. Loch shifted his weight from one foot to the other uncomfortably and then he noticed something. 

_”What’s that sound?”_ 

Videgavia scowled at his scout, in no mood for games, and then realised there was indeed a strange sound. It was dull to them where they stood below deck but there all the same. Loch’s report floated to the floor as Videgavia spun about and ran for the ladder to the deck. As he climbed to the surface, the sound became clearer and all the more unbearable. Loch was on his heels. On the deck, men staggered, hands pressed against their heads. By the mast were the two women, faces obscured by their hair, arms uplifted. An eerie chanting came from them but it seemed to make little difference. A soupy fog had enveloped their ship. Tendrils of it curled around men and fixtures on the deck. But what set their hair on end and teeth on edge was the sound. 

The very water was screaming.


----------



## Elora (Jan 26, 2013)

The thick fog made it nearly as dark as night once it overtook them yet the ship was mived west at a good speed with a hard gale in its sails. The deafening roar caused most of the men to grasp their ears. Echoes of deep, unfathomable mysteries spread about in dreams as each of the men fell to the decks. But the two sisters held together, a wellspring of light in the darkness that had swept around them. Fell voices could be heard in the deep, echoing darkly as though they came from a vast distance. Amidst it, a higher voice pushed back against the cloud, striving as if one against many. Lady Anvikela appeared to grow in height as she spoke strange words. At this, the strands of cloud retreated from most of the men, to draw itself up and meet the woman. It entangled Anvikela but avoided Rose who held her hand. A tendril had begun to wrap about Anvikela’s neck when Rose opened her eyes. She shivered and looked to where Loch lay on deck. 

When a faint tendril of cloud brushed the side of his face, Rose thrust her free hand out and called out forcefully, _”Ila Phaedra tae ne!”_

The ship groaned as it ploughed headlong into waves. They had come to the edge of the world already, Videgavia guessed, disorientated and confused as any of the men. He knew that he somehow had to keep the ship’s wheel steady so that they would not be thrown off course and back towards that sorcerous shore. He shoved his leg into the spokes of the wheel, the only way he knew, and grimly held on as his awareness blinked in and out, guttering like a candle in the wind. His next surge of consciousness revealed the cloud’s many fingers fell back from the women at the mast only to grow tall. 

One tendril reached for Rose and she reached for it, will against will, so that it could not entangle her. Waves broke over the ship and the belly of the vessel shuddered as an echo from far below deepened. The cloud twisted and reared up only to fall upon them. Now Videgavia understood why the scouts had run. 

The women raised their hands and said in loud voices woven in melodic harmony, _”Ila Phaedra n Anvikela tae ne HAE!”_

There was a coruscating burst of lightening that singed the air and left a metallic aftertaste as the women lifted each an arm in unison. Once raised to their zenith, a second blinding white light exploded over the ship, followed by a tremendous shock wave that slammed into the vessel like a great hammer. Masts cracked and crossbeams broke. Timbers shrieked in seeming agony and men were thrown back like scattered leaves, thudding to the deck with that sickening sound. Caught by the wheel, Videgavia was twisted about but not dislodged and his mind was blackened outright. 

Smoke wreathed the craft and water continued to pound and crash against it. Still the women remained standing amongst the fallen, hands held high. Their clothes were rent and torn and they bled from the shards of wood that had pierced the air like tiny missiles. The smoke drifted in ever diminishing banks until the wind banished it entirely and it was then that the women collapsed into a tangled heap. They had defeated the wizard, but only barely and it would be the last time. He was too far away, and he had received no aid from the Abbey. They had broken the rift and their ship was thrown through, but now they drifted carelessly. There was no one conscious on board and the ship’s masts and sails were ruined. They were adrift on the eastern sea of Middle Earth. 

It was Loch who first came back to awareness. He hurt all over. It was all too familiar.

He mumbled to himself _”Not again…”_ 

He couldn’t move at first, but when he opened an eye he looked on what appeared to carnage spread all about him. He managed to lift himself up on his hands and dragged himself to a piece of broken mast. Everyone was strewn about, unmoving. They appeared looked dead and the ship looked as if it was about to sink. In truth, it was only listing to port side slightly. Loch looked over to where Rose and Anvikela had been when last he saw them. All he saw now was a crumpled pile partially obscured by a piece of sailcloth. There was a slight white glow coming from them and the Loch heard a moan. It was Dorghat. He started coughing even as Loch crawled over to the younger man to sit him up. A chorus of moans and slurred words began to rise from all around. Loch clawed his way to standing and staggered over to where the women were. Berlas stood now too, shaking his head from side to side to clear it before he started for the women as wel. The two sisters lay entangled as if they were asleep. They both breathed and it seemed that their injuries were no more serious than cuts and splinters. Still, they would not wake.

So Berlas said, _”Leave them be for now. Keep their watch until I return. I need to see how we fare.”_ 

Loch nodded and sat back down, relieved to have a task no more demanding than watching. Videgavia was on his feet with a bad limp by anyone’s measure. A door flew open and Donius stuck his head out. 

Berlas turned at that, _”Report your status.” 

”I have two dead down here and everyone else has at least minor injuries. Mostly cuts and wood shards and such. The ship holds tight for the most part, but I see we have no sails.”_

Videgavia looked down on the sleeping women and then out over the calm seas where the sun was trying to shine. 

_”Smells like home. But where we wash up, and when, is anyone’s guess. Now, let’s put things to order and quickly, afore the weather turns again.”_

Loch lay back, feeling elated at Videgavia’s words of him despite the fact that he brutally tired and his head pounded with a headache bad enough to worry his sister. He wished she were here now, because they could use a healer as well as medics, he reckoned. A hand crept into his at this thought and Loch opened his eyes to sfindee Rose looking at him. 

_”We are alive free Lochnard of Dunland? We have returned. We are free?” 

“We are, but we have no way to sail the ship. It is badly damaged. And please, will you call me Loch?”_

Rose squeezed his hand and said, _”You know my name now, but I like it when you call me Rose.” 

“Your name? You never told me,”_ Loch replied. 

Rose smiled and said, _”You will remember. In a dream, in a moment here or there. It will come.”_

Dizziness rolled her eyes in her head. This was too much, too soon. She blinked. 

_”Now I must sleep. Regain my strength. You stay with me?”_

Loch moved closer and said, _”I will. I have been ordered to keep watch on you and Anvikela. That I will do.” 

“I like that Lochn… Loch. I will sleep well,”_ Rose said and closed her eyes. 

Loch said, _”Don’t you want to stretch out, and your sister too?” 

“We are entwined for we merged,”_ Rose said, eyes opening again. 

She played with her sister’s hair with her fingers, _”We both must wake to remove ourselves from each other. My sister will sleep for a very long time. She is strong, but she worked hard to shield us. 

“Now I too must rest. Thank you Loch for watching over us while we sleep. I and my sister will rest easier.”_

Her eyes closed and she held on to Loch’s hand. In a few moments she was asleep, breathing deep. Loch was not far behind her. 

Berlas found Videgavia sitting on an overturned crate, a harried looking Bells tending to his leg.

_”Give me some good news Ber,”_ Videgavia said as his knee was being wrapped. 

Berlas considered the options at his disposal and answered, _”The ship isn’t sinking. We managed to keep most of the food and water barrels intact.”_ 

The long pause made Videgavia look up to ask, _”That’s it?” 

“Most of us are alive. The majority only suffered from cuts and splinters and shards of wood in the more serious cases. Also, the seas are calm,”_ Berlas replied. That was it for the good news. 

_”Now give me the bad news.” 

“We’ve three dead and three are missing, assumed they were thrown over the side when the explosion happened. But it could be that what happened to Loch and Runner back in Shkar happened to them. It’s anyone’s guess.

“We have no masts or sails, though Donius says he and Daius can rig something up that may give us a little bit of something to work with. The Old Crew are assembling work parties to clean up the mess.”_

Videgavia nodded and said, _”Well, we aren’t going back. May the currents be in our favour and we wash up somewhere before our provisions run out. We’ll need strict rationing, commencing immediately. You will control that. Take who you need to help you. 

“Be sure everybody gets some rest. We’ll have a Company meeting tonight and I want every man to report on what they remember. This event seems similar to the one at the house, so I want everyone’s accounts. And I want to see the women once they are both awake and in fit condition to report.”_ 

Berlas nodded and left. No rest for him just yet, but he knew who he wanted to assist with the rationing. The Dirty Three were perfect. There was no one more cunning than those three…and perhaps a few of the Black Cats. There was no trouble yet, but it there was no telling how long they’d have to last out here, wherever they were. Best to get the worst of them, the meanest of them, on his side early – before water and food started to run perilously short.


----------



## Elora (Jan 27, 2013)

And to think she had been sceptical at first. Rin gazed down at the evidence the Elf had been right for all of the wrong reasons. Her belly softly swelled with the twins that had not been the cause for her dizzy spell. Initially overwhelmed and tempted to disregard the Elf’s counsel, Rin had been disinclined to explain what had been its real cause. This was not entirely because of the difficulty of putting into words the strange events that had happened. Hanasian’s response to the news had been revelatory. It was so very different than how it had been with news of Hanavia's impending arrival. Free of deadly conspiracies, the pall of grief and the weight of her secret, his reaction this time had been one of unmitigated delight and joy. She knew that Hanasian loved her, of course. Now it seemed that he treasured her all the more. He took great pains to ensure she knew this and it could still take her off guard.

Having spent so many years on her own, Rin was no fool. Her husband had given her all she had hoped for, no matter how vain and futile those hopes had seemed at the time. and she would have loved him as dearly had he given her nothing but himself. The prospect of two infants to handle at once was, she could admit, more than a little daunting, but she somehow felt that she could manage it with Hanasian by her side. Moreso, she found that she wanted this with each passing day. Now, spring had come early after a winter she had found surprisingly mild. It was possible that spending winter indoors, with clothes and food and warmth accounted for its sudden mildness. In any case, spring was here and her twins were growing and there was no doubt that the Elf had been correct.

In the late morning the tide receded from the little sandy inlet at the base of the cliffs their home perched atop. Rin was content to sit on the warm sand with her son. Hanavia was growing so fast he seemed to change day by day. Right now he was napping, curled up in her lap and thumb in his mouth. In a few months even that would not be possible. Hanasian stood in the surf, a fishing line in hand and his breeches rolled up to his knees. The breeze that bright morning tugged at his shirt and hair. He called something to Farbarad, who was some way down the shore, similarly fishing. Farbarad shook his head to whatever it was Hanasian had called at him. Behind both men, darting back and forth on the wet sand, was yet another Elvish gift with disturbingly large paws. It yipped at the waves, part challenge, part promise. The salty water made it’s shaggy grey coat glisten in dark wiry coils. Hanasian named it a wolfhound. Rin named it an extra mouth to feed. But Hanavia would not be parted from it.

Honestly, these Elves and their gifts. A wolfhound! How large did they grow, she had asked with some concern and Farbarad had informed her that as a general rule they grew no larger than a small pony! As if that was to be some source of comfort for her. Dtill a puppy, it was already a font of never ending mischief that only she seemed to see. Everyone else, Hanasian included, turned a blind eye to the puppy’s antics and mishaps. Rin suspected the hound knew what she thought of it. It took great delight in following her about, just watching with those limpid brown eyes, as if that alone was enough to melt her heart. Certainly it appeared adorable enough, bouncing about the little beach in exuberant delight, but she would not surrender her heart to it. Certainly it had only ever been unfailingly gentle with her son, but she would not be fooled.

_”You’re a hard woman,”_ Rowdy had commented only last night. The pup was in the kitchen again, at the table, staring up hopefully at dinner with those big brown eyes.

Rin had snorted and rolled her own eyes, _”Oh please…that? Oldest trick in the book!”_

Then she had made her eyes very large and winsome. It was a knack every beggar child mastered early on. She trained them on Rowdy until he had squirmed in his chair.

_”See?’_ she had said, blinking and looked back at her plate, her hold on the Gondorian Ranger released all of a sudden.

_”Stones! Is there some sort of school that orphan children go to learn that?”_

Rin had arched a brow, entertained a secretive smile and said, _”You’d not believe me even if I told you the truth.”_

Still haunted, Rowdy had scowled at her, _”Well, whatever the case it should be made illegal.”

“Ah, a conscience then. That makes you the perfect mark,”_ she had answered, all the while ignoring the pup staring up a the table as if he had not been fed only half an hour ago.

On the beach Rin leant back on the blanket and pulled her son to her. He loved to lay over her like this so that his dark head rested on her chest. The sun was warm, the susurrations of the waves hypnotic and soon she was dozing, not caring to push the damp bundle of fur that decided to settle in on one side of her. Damn extra mouth to feed. Damn Elves with their gifts. One of these days she was going to give them a gift. Oh yes. Perhaps an oliphaunt. That should be entertaining.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Things went smoothly at first, but rationing was never a welcome advent no matter how well disciplined the troops. Things were made all the more difficult by the growing awareness that they were marooned upon a floating wooden island in the middle of no one knew where - or even when and that was even worse. It was warm and getting warmer. It was tense and getting grimmer. Molguv leaned against the water casks, his tulwar out ostensibly for sharpening. Wulgof leaned over the shi['s rail and watched the water pass, arm dangling.

_”Harad, eastern shore,”_ Mulgov said, whetstone moving down the already wickedly sharp edge of his weapon.

_”Rhun,”_ Khule insisted quietly and Wulgof muttered something in Dunlendic, sick and tired of this debate, this ship, rations and the whole affair.

The makeshift sail that the two engineers had fashioned strove the best that they could. Simple fact was that cloaks patched together were not good for catching wind. But, more to the point, there had to be wind to catch. Despite the fact that there was no wind at all, they were still moving through the water. It made no sense. It was unnatural. What worried Wulgof more was the fact that neither of the women they had brought back with them understood how or why this had happened. Or what it might mean. Videgavia could sniff he air and say it smelled like home as much as the man cared to. Wulgof did not like this one bit. It stunk of dubious business and the Dunlender loathed such things. They never led to any good.

Movement off to one side drew Wulgof’s attention from the water. Loch had emerged, without that Rose acting his personal shadow for once. He stood at the rail and lifted up a long, bronze tube that made things far away appear close. He used the device to scan the horizon, turning until Wulgof could see the glint of sunlight on the lens.

_”A monster!”_ Loch exclaimed with a lop sided grin and then expertly adjusted the device, _”Oh, no…it’s Wulgof.”

“Right first time, then, Kid,”_ Molguv called back as Loch lowered the bronze tube and smiled outright.

The younger man was improperly happy. Happier than he had been when he had gotten his first proper meal at the Prancing Pony. This too was no good in Wulgof's books. Just as the Kid was really starting to show promise, Rose happened. Wulgof had been stewing over that all voyage, as soon as it became apparent. But just at this moment, something else was amiss. For starters, Loch had gone to the wrong side to look for land if they were really in the eastern sea like Vid had said they were. Secondly, instead of ambling over to trade more jibes, the scout tucked the metal tube under his arm and darted back below to report. Wulgof looked over to where Khule sat, tossing a dagger. The Easterling’s eyes were thoughtfully narrowed, confirming that Khule saw it too. Little escaped that one. Something was clearly afoot.

Sure enough, a few moments later Videgavia and Berlas both hurried out onto the deck and went to the wrong side of the ship. Loch hung back as first Vid and then Berlas used the same tube to peer at the horizon. Berlas shook his head. Videgavia was tugging at his beard. Both turned back to Loch, who shrugged. He pointed at the slack sail. Then all three went back below decks again.

_”What do you suppose that was all about?”_ Wulgof inquired and his two companions had nothing to say. Then one of those infernal women materialised seemingly from nowhere. Clad head to toe in black leather, the Cat smiled at them.

_”We’re not where we’re supposed to be,”_ she said, accent a strange lilt that made it hard to place.

Wulgof, unsettled by her sudden appearance, barked back at her, _”And what makes you the expert then?”_

The woman appraised him coolly, irritatingly prepossessed in the same way a certain absent healer could be. Then she smiled at him, as if enjoying his discomfiture.

_”Such charm! I see now why she is so fond of you.”

“Who is?”_ Wulgof asked with alarm. 

The idea that another Cat was fond of him was even less soothing than the one that stood before him. She laughed quietly and sauntered off, hips swaying. If she had a tail, she’d be swishing it at him. Molguv chuckled and Wulgof favoured them both with a sour scowl when he realised that Khule was grinning at him as well.


----------



## Elora (Jan 27, 2013)

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

It was the sweet scent of fish cooking that woke her. Limbs thoroughly suffused with warmth, Rin opened her eyes to find that the two men had built a small fire and were cooking their catch over the flames. Hanavia sat in his father’s lap, hanging off the masculine buzz of every word of the men about him. The giant dog in waiting sat on its haunches, tongue lolling as it eyed the sizzling fish so tantalizingly close.

_”Watch that hound,”_ Rin warned, familiar with the lustful expression on its shaggy, adorable puppy face. The hound eyed her as if disappointed. Damn thing was too clever for it's own good, she thought.

_”The pup? That’s what got your attention?”_ Farbarad said and Rin frowned at that and peered about the beach.

_”Oh,”_ she squeaked.

_”And there we have it,”_ Farbarad said with a grin as Rin sat up fully.

What had been open ocean now was not. A strange, battered looking vessel that had a distinct list to one side was moored beyond the waves and even now, a smaller boat was being rowed to shore. In it, jumping up and down ill advisedly, was a familiar outline that was shouting and waving his arms. Rin rubbed at her eyes. The others in the boat pulled the figure down hard when the boat began to rock dangerously from side to side.

_”Oh!”_ Rin said a second time, thoughts slowly assembling.

Hanasian watched his wife carefully. She appeared genuinely surprised, but then she was an excellent actor and this morning trip to the shore had been all her idea.

_”You didn’t see this coming?”_ he asked her and, eyes on the boat that was drawing closer, she shook her head slowly from side to side. Even now the boat was cresting through the waves.

_”Is it?”_ Rin did not dare finish the question.

_”What do your eyes tell you,”_ Hanasian asked settling down in a crouch at her back and wrapping his hands around her arms to gently squeeze.

_”But-“

“You dreamed of him. I know you did.”

“Yes,”_ she admitted, brow furrowed all the same.

The boat scraped over the sand and Loch burst from it at such a rate that he lost his footing and tumbled over the wet sand like seaweed. No matter. He was on his feet again without delay and pounded up the sand with one thought in mind. In this time, Rin stood and he realised that she was with child. That meant he should be careful. Still, he collected her in a wet, sandy, tight embrace that pulled her up off her feet. Behind him the others were getting out with far greater care and less haste than he had demonstrated. Loch, still laughing with sheer relief – for it had been over a year since he had seen her last – set her down as gently as he could.

Rin stared at him hard a moment, her eyes seeming to pierce him in the way that she could. He had no idea what she saw now when she looked at him, for he was not the brother, not the same as he had been when she last regarded him. Certainly she seemed different. She was…well she was someone’s mother now. A little boy clung to his father watching intently with his mother’s eyes. And he could teel that she was happy, bone deep. And, he realised with a start that she was scowling at him.

_”OW!”_ he shouted when she slapped his chest, surprised more than anything, _”What was that for?”_

That question proved to be the wrong one, for she stuck him again. He hopped back warily, boots squelching, but she came after him.

_”Rin! Hey, stop! That isn’t fair! Ow! Rin, stop it!”_

Of she did not and so there was nothing else to do but attempt to dodge. What else could a man do when attacked by his pregnant sister?

_”OW! STOP IT! It’s…it’s not good for the baby,”_ he tried when she landed another slap.

_”Babies,”_ she corrected him and slapped him again as he stared at her.

_”More than one? OW! THAT’S ENOUGH!”_ his voice rose into a shout.

Rin crossed her arms, tilted her head and studied him.

_”I suppose so,”_ she allowed, and began to straighten out the simple dress she wore.

All of this had been witnessed by a beach full of men. Wulgof, he could see, had a grin from ear to ear.

_”What was THAT for?”_ he asked, injured pride stinging worse than anything else.

_”I specifically told you to be careful, did I not?”

“Well…yes…and I was!”

“Oh really?”

“I’m here, aren’t I?”

“Careful, Lochared,”_ Rin said crisply in a dangerously quiet voice, _”Is not how I would describe launching an unauthorised, unplanned assassination attempt against a witch AND a wizard.”_

Loch swallowed and realised instinctually that telling her that he had done it for her would only make matters worse. Meanwhile, Molguv had spotted the fish.

_”Only two, Cap?”_ he said and glanced back to where Khule and Wulgof stood watching all of this unfold, _”Just as well I saved the best for last, then.”

“What best! You said we were all out of anything decent yesterday morning,”_ Wulgof called back.

_”Salted pork,”_ Khule said, _”Barrels of the stuff vanished into thin air five days ago.”

“WHAT? We was supposed to be protecting the rations! Vid will hang us by our heels from the nearest tree when he hears this!”

“I did protect them. Protected them so good we have something to eat here, now, at this reunion. Two fish will not go far…not with Doc in her current condition. Do you know nothing at all about women?”_

And so they were back.


----------



## Elora (Feb 16, 2013)

The banter kept a steady pace while the ship’s only rowboat busily shuttled back and forth. The final return saw Loch up to row and this would mean another departure from the sister so recently reunited with. She had a grip on his arm though and would not let him go. Hanasian walked over with Hanavia, who shyly watched all the strange people who had come from the ocean. Hanasian started to talk to Rin as Hanavia curiously looked up at Loch. The little boy and the larger little boy had an instinctual awareness that together, much amusement could be had.

_”My dear, Loch is still of the Company, and he is Old Company to boot. Videgavia rostered him last on the boat. You must let him do his duty.”_ 

Rin’s grip relaxed a fraction as Loch said, _”I’m only going to row out to the ship with Wulgof. There are still supplies to fetch. And, there is someone still on board I want you to meet.”_ 

Rin frowned at this mysterious hint and released his wrist. Loch squatted down to Hanavia’s height and said, _”Would you like to go for a boat ride?”_ 

Hanasian chuckled as Rin took her son’s small hand in her own, _”Absolutely not!”_ 

Hanavia seemed somewhat crestfallen. He peered up at his father as Hanasian claimed his other hand.

_”Maybe someday, but not this time.”_ 

His mother swept him into her arms and he settled against her, peering at this new friend.

Rin felt buffeted by waves of conflicting emotion that made it difficult to keep her feet and her head on the crowded beach. She was as relieved as she was overjoyed to see Loch alive, and equally as inclined to throttle the fool for his earlier carelessness and disappearance. So much had changed and so much was the same. A catalogue was already running through her mind as he rowed towards the listing ship.

The most obvious change was his age. The years ran at their same steady pace and yet Loch seemed to have aged, or rather grown, so very swiftly in the year and half he had been gone. He was a boy no longer. Aside from being a man now, he was also a solider. He had been like a puppy for so long that to see him grow into his ‘paws’ was a surprise and one she would have to become accustomed to. While he seemed to have aged, evident particularly in the faint lines that were evident around his eyes now, he remained as he had ever been. Unpredictable, mischievous, capable of no small amount of trouble. How different might things have been for him had she of been there when he was injured, she wondered. When he looked at her, did he wonder at what he had sacrificed for her and resent it, just a little? What did he see now, with Hanavia and twins, she wondered. Something had changed there too. She just did not know what it was. She was so deep in thought that she had no idea of Wulgof’s approach until he spoke. 

_”Don’t worry Doc. He’ll be back. He didn’t have me with him last time.”_ 

Rin found the comfort of that statement rather uncertain and it showed in her expression. Loch waved at Hanavia, who removed his fingers from his mouth to wave experimentally back, and set off with the other Dunlending. There was a glint to Wulgof’s eye that Rin had seen before, but both men headed back for the boat without any further antics at first. Some three yards away, Wulgof tossed something over his shoulder, as was his wont. Rin was braced for it. She knew how the man operated. 

_”He’ll be bringing back his gi… unh!”_ 

Loch elbow caught the Dunlending square in the ribs, and he leaned in afterwards to whisper, _”Shut up man! She’s having a hard enough time with me as it is.”_

He glanced back over his shoulder at his sister. She had one brow arched. Well, the damage was done, he mused as he straightened. There was a certain way to handle this, and having it roughly dumped upon her when she was already reeling was not it. 

Molguv had taken it upon himself to tend to the fire and the two fish. Though no one had consulted the former Company Healer, the men had decided the fish would be Rin’s alone. With the fish set aside for Rin, whether she wanted them or not, that left the others with the salted pork. On the ship, salted pork had become almost a foul curse until Molguv had magicked it away. On the beach, while most remained heartily sick and tired of the stuff, it would do for now. That is, if it was brought ashore. It wasn’t long before Rowdy returned with the others and while the pickings for the feast seemed bland, hearts were light as old comrades found each other. The beach was adrift in laughter and the buzz of chatter as tales were exchanged, some real and most embroidered. Rin had drifted over to the two Company Medics and the trio had their heads together, thick as thieves, for a good while.

The rowboat returned in due course, with Lady Anvikela, Rose, Berlas, Barika, Cat, Runner, and Daius aboard with Loch and Wulgof. A second boat was tethered to it, filled with provision. Mulguv saw as it neared that the salted pork barrels were part of the load. Videgavia saw this too and turned his dark eyes to the Haradian by the fire. If had been none other than Mulguv who had reported some days again that the pork was all gone condemned them to a diet of rice for days. As more and more people realised that there was salted pork being brought back to shore, the mood on the beach darkened. The Haradian was compelled at that point to explain that it wasn’t ‘decent’ anymore, but could be redeemed if they threw it over a proper fire. 

_”I did it so we didn’t all get belly rot!”

“What difference will a fire make now, then?”_ Videgavia demanded.

_”We’ll smoke it good and proper,”_ Molguv replied, licking his lips anxiously as a beach full of hungry, armed veterans forced to live on rice alone for several days eyed him hard. Fortunately for the Haradian, the approach of the boat brought a diversion.

As the boat drew nearer it became apparent that someone was in the back of the provision boat, feverishly bucketing out water to prevent it from sinking. The prospect of losing the only meat they had a second time was too much to bear. Boots were being kicked off and weaponry shed as individuals headed into the water to guide the food ashore, ignoring the larger boat and its human cargo because it wasn’t edible and it wasn’t in danger of drowning.

_”You’d better hope this smoking idea works,”_ Videgavia warned, _”Else you’ll have a beach of hungry, angry and wet soldiers to contend with.”_

Molguv swallowed and squinted down at the fire. Meanwhile, the two boats were safely brought to shore, people and supplies alike. There was no shortage of hands to unload the smaller boat. No one wanted the pork to disappear a second time. Before long, the barrels were broken over and Molguv was hopping around the fire to smoke the pork, while others sniffed tentatively at the meat.

While most of the beach went into a frenzy of activity, Rin took the opportunity to consider her brother as he brought the row boat in. Loch stepped ashore and turned to take Lady Anvikela’s hand as she set foot upon the western shore of Middle Earth for the first time. Quite the gentleman, Rin mused, recognizing the woman from her last days in Skhar. Anvikela was well healed, a stark transformation from the desperately injured and terrified girl Rin had last beheld. That brought a sense of deep satisfaction that she knew, with a glance to Bells, the other medic who had assisted her felt also. Berlas took her arm in his and escorted her from the wet sand and at this Rin’s lips curved into a small smile. 

Loch then turned to help a second woman out of the boat, younger than Anvikela. Rin watched as the girl stood and held her arms out for Loch. She seemed strangely familiar to Rin though she had never met this woman before. Loch carefully lifted her as her arms reached around Loch’s neck and shoulders, and he carried her up the beach before setting her down on her feet. Then, if that was not enough, a light kiss! Rin’s brows lifted briefly. Well, well, well she mused, mind whirring. The others in the boat were left to make their own way to shore. No such tender care or ministrations for them. A wry smile found Rin as she watched one of her Cats and a Rohirrim, no a woman she amended after closer inspection, scamper to shore. No gallant escorts for them, but the women needed them not. The men strolled along after them and Rin spotted Runner. That was a welcome sight indeed.

Rin’s attention flicked back to her brother. He walked arm in arm with this unknown girl, rather like Berlas did with Anvikela. Something tugged at Rin’s thoughts and she felt her brow furrow lightly. How could this one be familiar? One of her hands had drifted to the soft swell of her stomach, a habit of hers when she was deep in thought. Then, like a veritable clap of thunder, she had it! It was the girl from that strange dream on that strange day with those Elves. No sooner had it occurred to her did the idea float away again, slippery and elusive. Was it, she wondered, her certainty of a moment again now fading almost as quickly. Whoever she was, Loch had a glow to him as they drew near.


----------



## Elora (Feb 16, 2013)

Loch could make nothing of his sister’s expression as he approached. It was as inscrutable as ever, but thoughts flickered and flashed in eyes that were a silvery blue in the bright sun of the day. Eyes that missed very little, he knew from experience.

His throat was dry as he leant to whisper to Rose, _”There is someone I want you to meet first.”_

Stones, was this how Rin had felt when he had teased her on that road from Bree to Mithlond? It had all seemed so light hearted then, but his heart was thudding now. She had seemed to take it in her stride, but was this what had really churned beneath her calm exterior? He glanced to Rose and found she was smiling as she looked at Rin. Smiling! Women, Loch concluded, made little sense. 

Rose’s smile, she hoped, might trigger a memory though memories of such things can be ephemeral as she well knew. The other woman was tall in the daylight of this unfamiliar place, as tall as she had been in that shrouded plane they had first met upon. In such planes, it was the stuff of people, rather than their appearance that took dominance. The woman she smiled at had demonstrated a strength of will and spirit that had been remarkable. Now Rose could see her in reality, she saw some of that shine through. The woman kept much of it hidden. The wind whipped the woman’s skirts and hair. A wolf in sheep’s clothing. In this she was kindred with the man at her side.

_“Rose, this is my sister Rosmarin, who I have spoken of much before. Rin, Rose saved my life,”_ Loch said, hoping neither woman noticed the wobble in his voice as they took the other’s measure in the way only women can. 

Rose curtseyed and bowed her head, _”It is my honour to finally meet you, Rosmarin of Cardolan. Both Loch and my sister Anvikela have spoken of you.”_ 

Rin felt her stomach clench. Cardolan? And while she expected Loch to speak of her, the fact that Anvikela had as well was more than passing curious. Anvikela would be hard pressed to remember her, given the state she had been in when Rin had attended her. Loch was staring at her hard, unspoken plea in his dark eyes. Rin dropped a curtsy as deep as Rose’s had been

_”It is an honour to meet you. It is good to see your sister again too.”_

Rin had nearly offered condolences on the passing of her other sister as well, but managed stopped herself. It remained to be seen just what the true nature of this relationship with Loch was, Rin mused. It had been Loch’s actions that had led to the third sister’s death. Despite her wariness, and the jar of discovering that Loch’s affection was now shared with another she barely knew, Rin found it within her to smile. She did it for her brother, who looked about ready to turn himself inside out. 

_”Welcome to our land, and our home. Hanasian and I both hope that you will find peace and rest here.”_ 

Peace and rest! Oh thank the heavens! Loch smiled at these words and felt some of the tension in his shoulders melt away. It had really been a long time since he was able to relax. Yet, he was Company. He looked about the beach and the tall cliffs above. He eyed the house and the ways up to it.

_”It’s a beautiful place you and the Cap have! It is so good to see you again, and to see you so happy and…safe.”_

Rin resisted dual urges. It would have been so easy that he could have seen such welcome sights much earlier if he had not been such a fool. It would have been easier to slap him again, because he never listened. However, with Rose there, Rin did something she thought she would never ever do. Loch glanced down to find Rin had curtseyed to him and almost rocked back a few careful steps just to be on the safe side. 

_”It is good to see you happy too my brother. Come, let us join the others.”_ 

In this time, Hanasian and Videgavia had walked away from the others to have a discussion. 

Vid said, _”I know you’re not Company Captain anymore, but it seems to me that you are in spirit. So I will give to you all my logs and reports and all for you to go over. It might be that you will want to include the scribblings of me an the others in your Company Annals. I found it hard to write, so Berlas did most of it.”_ 

Hanasian answered, _”You need not report to me, and the way I understand your new commission, you don’t have to report to the King either. I expect he will however expect some word on the mission you undertook for him to see what lay beyond the Eastern Sea and you’ll have your chance. He will be attending the Midsummer Market and Festival in Bree, as we will. Until then, enjoy some down time here.” 

“It’s early Spring here, at best…I think,”_ Videgavia demurred, with a faintly confused frown.

_”Aye,”_ Hanasian confirmed and glanced over to where his wife was meeting her brother’s intended, _”It is…but we’ve more than enough space for your Company above. You’ll need time to recover, restock and provision. And, in any case, this is something Rin has her heart set on.”

“That so?”_ Videgavia inquired, curious as to how this could be the case given they had shown up quite unexpectedly.

_”It is. You ask me, she’s had it brewing since she first received word of the property. Between providing a safe northern staging point for the Company, and adjusting most of the pastures to my cousins for a tidy sum, she’s got nearly every foot of land earmarked for one purpose or another. You want to be the one to throw a spoke in her many wheels, Vid?”_

Videgavia twisted about to consider Hanasian’s wife a moment. The reason his hide was still in one piece was his knack to select the winnable fights. Videgavia straightened, something tugging at the corners of his mouth like he almost just might smile.

_“I suppose we should re-join the feast. We both should give a few words,”_ Videgavia said and Hanasian grinned, the matter decided.

_”I’ll let you do most of it, for you are in command of a Free Company,”_ Hanasian said, and decided that he rather liked retirement. 

As the sun moved west a gentle light came off the ocean. The talk was mostly joyous but each party noted certain people were missing. The tales of Morcal and Mecarnil’s deaths were told and re-told, and also that of Khor and his small cadre of men who had volunteered to stay behind in the eastern lands as rearguard. One could tell when the sadder events came up as the loudness of the talking would lessen. For hours this went on, until Videgavia stood on a barrel and drew their attention. 

_”Listen up! Company and others, just a few matters to attend to! Free Company, we will set camp in a field that Hanasian says is fallow up yonder. There is water, shelter, game to spare and the borders are well watched, though I daresay we might find ways to add to that while we are here, if we’ve leave to. Weather should be kind so we will be in good order. Also, we will have some time to rest and relax here. Duties will be minimal, for this has been a hard won respite. While we friends and comrades enjoying our time in the sun now, we remember those who have fallen and cannot join with us.

“Now I turn this barrel over to Captain Hanasian, who has something of his own to say.”_ 

Hanasian shuffled forth to applause led by his beloved Rin. Hanavia was nestled in his uncle’s arms and, with attention keenly focused on his mother, the little boy was clapping as hard as he could just like her, cheeks flushed. Rin lent in to still his little hands, gathering them up to kiss his fingers and making him squirm with amused delight, a soft smile flickering on her face. Unable to discern who doted on whom more, Hanasian peeled his eyes from his family to the wider assembly on the beach.

_”I’ve little to add, really. Your appearance off our shore was quite the surprise to all of us here, Rin and I included. A joy unlooked for when we awoke this morning. It would be our honour if you all choose to accompany us to Bree for the Midsummer Festival. Until then you are our welcome guests. Now, enjoy! Farbarad is bringing some of the best wine and a keg of ale down. And … allow me confer with my wife about something.”_ 

He hopped down and stepped over to Rin, who had reclaimed a squirming son that she held out to him. Hanasian whispered past Hanavia to her, _”Should I have Rowdy bring down that chest of your where you are storing all those item you borrowed from some of these men?”_ 

Rin realised then that the beach was filled with chickens that had come home to roost. Beside her, Loch quietly chuckled.


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2013)

_”Oh, I don’t think that’s such a good idea, my dear,”_ she replied, ignoring Loch’s chuckling beside her. 

_”And why is that?”_ Hanasian inquired in such a way that Rin knew to take care with. 

_”It’s heavy…and it makes no sense to drag it down here. Better that we sort it out once everyone is up top. Doesn’t it?”_ 

Hanasian studied his wife. She had her most winsome smile on. Still, she also had a good point. So he took his son with him back to the barrel and, once atop, hoisted Hanavia onto his shoulder. 

_”All settled then. By the by, this here is my son Hanavia! And soon he will be joined by brothers or sisters, or one of each!”_ 

There were raucous shouts of congratulations and approval, male voices echoing over the beach. It was always the same. Men clapped themselves on the back as if the achievement was theirs alone. Rin rolled her eyes at the display, no small sense of relief at having dodged the executioner’s block this time. Pleased to be well out of the limelight, she gave no response to some of the bawdier shouts about retirement and spare time. Still chuckling, Loch strode forward to claim the barrel once Hanasian had climbed down and in a while, things had died down enough to hear him. 

He started with a list of names, all of them Old Company names, and a sum of money for each. 

_”What’s that supposed to mean, Kid?”_ Wulgof shouted over the others. 

_”Well some wagered one. Some wagered two. Some wagered three…but I wagered four…and the odds are swinging my way!”_ he shouted back, grinning. 

_”It’s rigged! They’re in on it together! He’s her brother!”_ Wulgof shouted back, anything to discredit the wedding day wager and his likely chance of having to pay up. 

Loch tipped his head back and laughed as debate broke out on the beach. 

_”What are they doing?”_ came the quiet question. 

Rin glanced and found Rose stood beside her with her sister. 

Rin shook her head, _”Boys being boorish, of course.”_ 

Despite her words, however, there was a fondness there of the exasperated sort. Rose and Anvikela watched the debate unfold as men approached Hanasian to clap him stoutly on the back. Rose turned to ask Loch’s sister another question only find the woman had slipped away. She turned just in time to see her swallowed up by the ferocious women that the others called Cats. Even Loch was wary of them. Right now, they didn’t look anything other than pleased. Rin was right in the middle of them and there was soon raucous feminine laughter. 

_”There is much we do not understand here,”_ Rose said in their own language and beside her Anvikela nodded. 

_”Can you feel the power of her blood,”_ Anvikela asked, a touch breathless and Rose could understand why. It was so very strong, palpable, and they were so very close now. She was like a lodestone to their senses, a bright burning star. The Company had always shown respect to her and Anvikela. They way these burly men were with Loch’s sister was something else again. Perhaps they sensed in some dim way what was obvious to her senses. 

_”And yet no such thing from her brother. It is curious, no?”_ Anvikela continued and this broke across Rose’s thoughts like a bucket of cold water to her face. Anvikela was, of course, correct. It was obvious. And yet, why was this so? Brother and sister…did they not share the same blood. Rose frowned as she studied Loch. He was off the barrel now and enjoying a ripping argument with some of his fellows. 

_”I do not love him for his blood,”_ Rose eventually said, looking with some force at her sister. Anvikela dropped her eyes. 

_”Of course,”_ she murmured and let the matter rest - for now. 

Though the day had been warm, it was still early spring and daylight hours were short. The tide would rise and there would not be enough sand for them all to stand on. The stairs etched into the cliffs were narrow. Only one at a time could ascend or descend them. With time and tide turning, and with gear and a good number of men and women to fetch to safety, they started to venture their way up the cliffs. 

Once atop the cliffs, Videgavia let off a low whistle at what he saw. He glanced at Hanasian, nearby. 

_”Oh, well done, Cap. Not bad at all! How’d you manage all this?” 

“The generosity of the High King,”_ Hanasian said and then looked over to where his wife stood, directing traffice, _”And Rin’s birthright. This is the ancient seat of Cardolan’s Princes, Vid.” 

“Doesn’t that draw certain fools like bees to honey?” 

“We’ve had one venture by, and he proved to be no more than a curious local drawn by rumour.” 

“Only one?”_ Videgavia remarked and Hanasian nodded, expression clouding as he recalled events in Esgaroth. They had been dark times. Mecarnil’s betrayal. Farbarad’s brush with death. His own. Rin lying pale and near frozen, beaten, at the bottom of that fetid well. He looked down to the boy he held in his arms. He had feared his child and wife both lost. Instead, his son slept in his arms and his wife was busy pushing men about like she was herding cattle. 

_”Matters in Esgaroth were…definitive.” 

“You think there’s an end to it, then?” 

“Oh no,”_ Hanasian said with a shake of his head, _”Never that. Aragorn has gone to some length to secure the borders of this particular tract of land. Beware the farmers in the outer fields. The Prefect continues to advance order and safety within the lands, making it harder and harder for such brigands to flourish. But I will never risk the lives of those I love on the assumption that they are safe.”_ 

There was a haunted quality to Hanasian’s voice that Videgavia marked well. 

_”Esgaroth was bad?” 

“Aye,”_ Hanasian replied and seemed to stir himself, _”And yet here we stand today.” _

And that was an end to the topic for the time being. 

The house was large enough to accommodate some, the remaining restored buildings and land between was more than enough to comfortably accommodate the rest of the Free Company. Anvikela and Rose were accommodated in the house. Videgavia and Berlas elected to take one of the unoccupied buildings to keep a weather eye on the camp. The Dirty Three, along with a rather forlorn Scout now bereft of his rosy shadow took a smaller building. While camp was set up, tables were pulled out of the house and under the trees outside. Seats appeared as well, many of them fashioned from unusual items but serviceable all the same. The celebration that had started on the beach below continued long into the night atop the cliffs, all the while the percussive boom of the ocean sounding.


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2013)

The next day preparations were made to secure additional supplies. Hunting, fishing and foraging parties on the one hand and trading sorties on the other set out. While the larder was well stocked, it would not be long before it started to empty with so many to hand. There were other preparations as well, including security arrangements. There were routines and pass signals and these were handed only to the Old Company. If Hanasian would take no risk, neither would Videgavia. While Farbarad gave the briefing, Hanavia’s delighted shriek as he played outside could be heard. There was no better punctuation than that. The house became a busy place, filled with people and voices. Sometimes, if the weather was fair, they would gather for meals outside. Other times, some would happen by on the odd chance of snaring something from the kitchen. That didn’t happen so much when they knew Rin had been baking. 

_”You know, I never cease to be amazed at how something that looks so good can taste so – so-“ 

“Foul?” _Khule supplied and Wulgof grunted, choking down the last of the little pies he had snatched from the kitchen. He had broken out in a sweat. 

_”And yet, you still ate four!” 

“A man’s hungry,”_ Wulgof murmured, wiping his brow as Loch sauntered by on his way to the house. 

_”Steer clear of the pies, Kid,”_ Khule warned and this brought the scout over. 

There were a few crumbs on the plate and he licked the tip of one finger, pressed it to the plate and sampled the pastry. Loch’s eyes tightened but he resisted the urge to spit the crumbs out by a narrow margin. 

_”Salt instead of sugar, is my guess.” 

“Don’t care to know why they taste so awful,”_ Wulgof muttered, licking the crumbs off his lips and regretting it instantly, _”That sister of yours, she does this apurpose.” 

“Oh?” _Loch inquired, not entirely inclined to disagree with Wulfgof. Baking pastries that tasted bad but looked enticing enough to lure her favourite Dunlending was just the sort of thing his sister would do. 

_”She held her own around the fire out in the field, as I remember.”_ 

Loch lifted a shoulder at that and then bent in so that his head hung between Khule’s and Wulgof’s. 

_”You know what I think?”_ he began conspiratorially, _”Rin has form when it comes to avoiding things she finds unpleasant or tiresome by doing them so poorly that someone else will take over.” 

“Does it work?”_ Wulgof asked, eyes gleaming at this new idea. 

_”You tell me. Will you be asking her to bake you a pie any time soon?”_ 

Wulgof’s shudder said it all. 

_”Genius,”_ he whispered once he recovered. Loch clapped him on the back and continued on for the house. 

Khule however, was not in the least fooled. Loch’s walk was a cocky strut, like he had gotten away with something. He and his sister were usually up to their necks in something together. Such as pulling a stunt on Wulgof. 

Loch shouldered the kitchen door open to find his sister grinning. 

_”Well?”_ she asked, eyes dancing with mirth. 

_”He ate all four of them!”_ 

Rin slapped the table hard, doubled over with laughter and Loch wiped tears from his eyes. He glanced away to look out a window and saw that Wulgof was striding towards the house. This made him hiss. 

_”He’s coming!”_ 

Rin swore, turned away from the door and began poking at whatever was bubbling on the stove. The heat would explain the flush of her cheeks. Loch darted to the sink and pumped enough water to splash over his face. Wulgof entered the kitchen to find the scout dripping with water and his sister up to more at the stove. Loch stared at him, water dripping from his hair. 

_”Ah….just….washing out my….um….face?”_ 

Wulgof could understand, having eaten a whole four of those forsaken pies. He nodded as much as Rin turned about. Her face fell at the sight of him, cheeks flushed and eyes bright. She almost looked like she might burst into tears, if he had to guess. And he’d have to, having never seen her shed a tear in their time together. 

_”Something….wrong?”_ she asked, voice wobbling. 

Wulgof shook his head, dumbfounded. How did she do it? How was it possible? He pushed past the end of the kitchen table and gently collected up her hand to bow over it. Rin, stunned, stared agog at her brother and found him similarly boggled. 

_”I-“_ she began as Wulgof rose and took in her wide eyed expression. 

_”I just wanted to say, to you, that you’re nothing but a genius! Brilliant! I don’t know why I didn’t think of it earlier! All those years, spent doing dross chores like a night blinded fool. Brilliant! From now on, I will only show you the respect you deserve.”_ 

That sounded to Rin like an out and out threat. 

_”Does…does that mean you liked the pies?” 

“Liked them? Liked them!”_ Wulgof glanced over to Loch and shook his head, _”Loved them, Doc. Adored them. Brilliant! You’re a genius!”_ 

He let go of her hand, bowed again and headed back out of the kitchen door, muttering about all the years he wasted. Once she was certain he was not about to come back, or one of the other Dirty Three lay in wait somewhere else, she whispered to Loch. 

_”What was that?” 

“I do not know,”_ Loch answered, bewildered, _”But I ain’t ever seen him so…” 

“Polite?” 

“Reverent,”_ Loch said. 

Rin rubbed at her forehead, _”You know, I don’t know what’s more frightening.” 

“Me either.”_ 

A week passed before a select few shared the evening meal in the kitchen. Videgavia, Berlas and Loch joined Hanasian and his household and their two guests. The table was well and truly full and the talk was light hearted and jovial. Rin had Hanavia in her lap and, between bouncing the child up and down to keep him entertained, she was encouraging him to try different things to eat from her plate. That there was something left on her plate did not escape her brother’s attention from across the table. 

_”You should eat more, Rin,”_ he chided and Rin checked an impatient sigh and muttered something in Dunlendic that made her brother’s ears red. 

_”But…twins,”_ Loch pressed, not to be brushed aside by his sister’s response. 

_”That she’s managing to eat anything is a remarkable improvement,”_ Hanasian replied, familiar with just how dim a view Rin had taken of being ordered when carrying Hanavia. Rose, seated next to Loch, placed a hand on his forearm. 

_”Couldn’t keep a thing down…not the entire road from Rhun to Dale, as I remember it. I can’t believe we missed it, looking back now,”_ Farbarad mused and Rin shifted uncomfortably in her chair. 

_”Don’t know how she managed to keep a-saddle. Those were long, cold days,”_ Rowdy added and Rin decided right then that enough was enough. 

_”Well I did manage it. And a whole lot more besides. I’m not made of glass! I wasn’t dying. I was only pregnant. Happens every damn day! All over the place!”_ 

Her eyes flashed and her words were steel. Hanavia paused and craned his head up to peer at his mother. There was silence around the table. Hanasian saw her jaw lock a moment. 

_”If you’ll excuse me, I must tend to my son,”_ she declared, stood and stalked out of the kitchen with Hanavia tucked under one arm.


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2013)

_”Glad to see some things haven’t changed,”_ Videgavia said into the quiet kitchen and Berlas grinned all of a sudden. 

_”Beg to differ, Cap. She’s positively diplomatic now. Wonders will never cease, far as I am concerned,”_ Berlas said. 

_”How’d you figure?"_ Farbarad asked, scratching his jaw. 

_”None of us are bleeding,”_ Berlas said and there was general, if discrete, amusement at that. 

_”Well, there were children present,”_ Loch pointed out to additional laughter. 

However, once the amusement had passed, Hanasian spoke up. 

_”Last time things were…difficult. We were protective.” 

“Rightly so, considering,”_ Farbarad pointedly interjected. 

_”We were over protective,”_ Slippery said, _”Telling her where she could go and not go, what to eat, how much to eat, what to drink and what not to drink, when to sleep, when to wake, who she could talk to.” 

“Weren’t that bad, was it?”_ Rowdy asked and Hanasian nodded. 

_”Even what to wear,”_ he said, _”Given all that had happened, she did her level best to be…tolerant. If Hanavia hadn’t of come along when he did, I think she just might have begun picking us off. Me first of all. I was probably the worst. Saw it as necessary at the time. Didn’t see the cost, least not straight away. Now, I’m not so sure.” 

“We can do it different this time,”_ Farbarad said, clearly uncertain of how to go about that. 

_”Aye…with Vid’s help. Berlas too,”_ Hanasian said, gaze shifting to the two men in question. 

_”Happy to…however we may,”_ Videgavia said, confused. 

_”Have a quiet word, Old Company and Cats in particular. They’re getting…protective,”_ Slippery suggested. 

Videgavia leaned back in his chair and stroked his beard, _”Aye, can see as how that might happen. They’re a possessive lot. Thought I might lose more than a few to follow you west, truth be told, when our paths split. Consider it done. We’re guests in your home, Cap, and we’ll behave like it or be on our way.” 

“Appreciate it, Vid.” 

“You too, Kid,”_ Videgavia pressed, leaning out to eye Loch down the table. The scout sighed and nodded unhappily. 

_”Didn’t realise,”_ he mumbled and Rose squeezed his arm a moment before he looked up and across at his brother-in-law. 

_”Was bad then,”_ Loch asked and Hanasian nodded, aware that Loch referred to Esgaroth. 

_”Think I want to know about it.” 

“I’m not sure-“ 

“Think I do, with respect, Cap. Left her to face it, though I didn’t mean to. Reckon I ought to know. She’s my sister.”_ 

Hanasian sighed and pushed back from the table, _”This is not a tale for the table. If you’d hear it, then you’ll hear it elsewhere.”_ 

Hanasian rose and pulled the kitchen door ajar. The cool air of the night was swift to penetrate the cozy warmth of the kitchen. 

_”Why out there?”_ Loch asked, on his feet already. 

_”The tale is dark…and its memory stains this house and those within it already,”_ Hanasian said sadly, _”And like as not you’re not the only one who wants to know. Rather tell it once, if I must at all.”_ 

In silence then, the others followed him out into the night and somehow, by means known only to the inner circle of the Company, a gathering of Old Company and Cats pressed close. Hanasian was an excellent archivist and he told the tale as well as any might. While they knew that Mecarnil had fallen, the rest of it was a revelation. Hanasian kept the true circumstances of Mecarnil’s death to himself, for the tale was grim enough. The ocean on this night sounded like the drums of doom, crashing to shore under the full moon. Between the waves, the dark mutterings of those listening, swearing, growling, the creak of hands tightening on hilts created a nightly music befitting Hanasian’s tale. Throughout it all, Loch remained silent. He dared not make a sound, for it he released that then the building rage that pressed at his restraint might also slip out. 

_”They’re all dead, though. Every last mongrel?”_ Mulgov snarled, teeth white in the night as he bared them. 

_”Aye,”_ Hanasian flatly said, turned and walked back inside, desperate to fill his senses with the warmth and safety of the home they had created in the wake of such peril. 

The group disbanded, breaking into smaller groups. Khule was deep in conversation with Molguv and Wulgof. It had something to do with Hanasian’s cousins, Frea and Folca, Videgavia noted. Most were in silence, little say in the aftermath of that. He understood now just why Hanasian had hesitated before. Videgavia stared at the house, the light that slipped out. He understood much, including what an astonishing degree of trust Hanasian and Rin had shown in opening them home to them. Many of the faces in the Company would be unfamiliar to them both. He understood the precautions, their necessity, he understood the discussion around the table tonight. Berlas and Loch stood in the darkness with him. Loch’s fists were clenched and Berlas was deep in thought. 

_”Should we have gone east?"_ Videgavia asked, bracing himself for the answer. 

_”We did, Cap. And here we all stand. Had we all of descended upon Dale, who could know what things would look like now,”_ Berlas said and with that turned away for his own solitude. 

Videgavia let Berlas’ response circle about and settle in. Like as not he was correct. But still…it had come so close to ruin…and what had been done to their Healer…He realised Loch was still standing that. 

_”Kid?”_ he ventured softly, recalling just how things ran with the scout when it came to his sister. Loch shuddered and rocked forward, pushing each step as if he were wading against the tide. He entered the house and Videgavia considered following him a long moment before, with difficulty, he decided that this was a matter for family. 

_”Where is she?”_ Loch asked, voice hoarse, of Hanasian. His brother in law considered him a long moment. Not quite over the edge yet, he concluded, but close. 

_”She likes to sit out on the balcony. The sound of the ocean, the open sky…finds it…soothing.”_ 

Loch nodded at that and began to move in that direction but Hanasian was not yet done, _”Have a care with her, Loch.”_ 

Loch lowered his head, recalling all too clearly just what Hanasian was referring to. Then he continued on. Sure enough, she was sitting out there. She had her back to the house and was staring off at the western horizon. The wind was stiff enough to cancel out the sound of his approach. The moon created a luminous road that stretched towards the shore. It was truly a stupendous sight, but all he saw was his sister. She had taken a cloak to wrap around her and she held her son to her. Hanavia was curled in her lap, a bundle barely discernable, soundly asleep. 

Shame and guilt, sorrow and rage warred within him. He had left her to face what she had knowing full well of the traitor in their ranks. And, while she sat here alive and hale, he knew what she had endured. He had not seen the bruises and marks this time, but he remembered a day many years ago when he had. The same mistake, the same outcome. He had sworn never to do that again, never to leave her, no matter what. And yet he had. The self loathing was excruciating. She had been a child then, barely six, and had he not returned to check on her she might not have lived. He had found her not well cared for in the house but chained, beaten black and blue, naked as the dogs chained with her. Shivering in the cold. Eyes empty and dead. He had run with her, pulling the stake up from the cold muck and unthreading her chain. The dogs, so broken, had not even moved. The chain had dragged on the ground after him. He had run like the wind, convinced they would come after him. Run to that old woman’s shack. 

A witch, they all said, and yet she opened the door and pulled him inside. It took a long time for things to improve. All the while he had not known if she might die or if the witch might eat them like they all said she did down in the village below. Or if that husband and wife, with the kind eyes and wicked hearts, might finally find them. He had made promises and bargains with everyone and everything he could think of. One of them had been to never leave her again. She had never spoken of that nightmare, not even when she found her voice again some two years later. He had hoped that perhaps she did not remember. It happened sometimes, when things were too terrible to bear. 

Loch swayed, caught betwixt past and present. Watching, Hanasian saw the younger man sink to his knees on the cold stone and lower his head onto his sister’s leg. He saw Rin lift a hand and placed it on his head, and he saw Loch’s shoulders shudder. 

_”I’m sorry,” _Loch gasped into the cloak Rin was shrouded in. 

_”Shhhhhh,” _she murmured and he lifted his face to look into her own, _”Come, sit beside me brother.”_ 

Loch pulled himself up and settled in next to her as bidden. Rin shifted Hanavia to his lap and, rather than have her send her only warmth with her son, Loch stripped his own jacket off and wrapped it around his nephew. Hanasian watched as his wife leant her head against her brother’s shoulder. A hand touched his own and he realised that Rose observed this as well. 

_”Thank you,”_ she whispered, eyes on the balcony, _”It is better he knows.” 

“Do you think so?” _

A pause and then she glanced up into his face, _”Yes.”_ 

With that, then, Hanasian left Rose to watch. It was some time before he felt Rin settle into the bed beside him. She was not alone. Hanavia murmured as he nestled against his mother and his mother nestled against his father. Safe, warm, whole. With this now, he could rest, and Hanasian was soon fast asleep again in deep realms beyond dream or recollections.


----------



## Elora (Mar 17, 2013)

With the Company assembled, Videgavia feared that some, particularly the usual suspects of the Old Company, would grow restless. Hanasian sent Rowdy to Bree so as to check for news and generally get a sense of how Bree appeared. There would be a lot of preparation required for the Midsummer Festival. Videgavia decided it wise to send along with Hanasian’s men some of his own Company. Hanasian readily agreed, likely not wanting too many of them gathered around his house. While many of the new Company were sent to posts around the lands, Rowdy was accompanied by Berlas and Wulgof on his venture to Bree. It was Videgavia’s hope that Berlas would keep things (Wulgof) quiet, in a low key. Mulgov wanted to go as well but was vague as to why that was when questioned. He was not about to advertise that he had stashed a certain number of hidden goods in the town on his last venture there. Videgavia was no fool, however, and it was this quality that had made him an excellent commander of the Company. He had other duties for the big Haradian on the day the three men left for Bree.

Spring in Bree meant rain. Winter was little different, except it did not rain all of the time. When it wasn’t raining in winter, it was only cloudy and foggy; unless it was clear, which usually only happened at night, at which point everything freezes. The good thing about this spring was it was raining and ever so slightly warmer than winter. Kholas continued to pound out the yoke he was making for a local’s wagon. Business had been good through the wet winter, the ruts in the roads breaking axles and wheels and the like. It had come as a revelation to the Easterling that his iron working skills would come in use here in the West. 

He had remained in Bree when those that had left the Company in Rhun and travelled through Dale had split and gone their own ways at the close of summer last year. He was comfortable here and had found a niche to settle into. His skill with iron had seen him rise faster than anyone had expected, himself most of all, to become one of the lead blacksmiths in Bree. His skill in fixing broken things was unquestionable, and credit where credit was due as far as the local residents of Bree were concerned. Some remained wary, but that would take time, Kholas supposed. Bree had seen him prosper and it had been kind to Tarina as well. the barmaid he had come to know in Esgoroth had easily found a place at the Prancing Pony. 

For all of this, Kholas still considered himself part of the Company, and by extension so too did Tarina. While he knew the Black Company of Arnor had disbanded in Rhun, Kholas still sensed in his heart that they were very much alive. From time to time he thought of what his life might have been like had he stayed in the east and joined with Videgavia’s Company like so many had. Something had pulled him West, no matter how he wondered about life in the East. He would never have met Tarina had he not come West with Hanasian. That was no small thing. So, Kholas was ultimately happy in Bree. For all of that, however, he was a man of Rhun and a veteran of the Black Company. Thus, Kholas remained as alert and watchful as ever he had been, blacksmith or no, as if he were still on watch for the Company. 

His work at the smith saw his path cross with townsfolk and travellers alike and there was all sorts of useful things learnt in the talk that happened while they waited. For her part, appetite whetted from Esgaroth and the events she had been privy to there, Tarina kept her ears open as she worked at the Prancing Pony. Hers was a special skill. Tarins could pick out voices and track a conversation in the general din of an inn’s common room. While the inn she worked at in Esgoroth had its fair share of tales and characters pass through, it was nowhere near as many as this great crossroads of the West had. 

In the main, Tarina and Kholas heard little of any note and it was mostly forgettable. However, every now and anon a nugget of news or information that was notable and worthy of further consideration emerged. Between them, little was missed. The Prancing Pony was a place Hanasian had used to send and receive messages for many years. The nuggets of worth were sent onto him by Kholas and Tarina as they came to hand. Hanasian made full use of this arrangement in a way he knew would largely elude his wife. He had assumed control over who and when people were sent to Bree, ostensibly to see to household matters, settling of accounts, provisions and the like, not long after they had settled into their home. 

Rin, initially curious and then sceptical, soon decided that if her husband wanted to busy himself with such things, well and good. Sometimes, she would lurk around his desk. He ensured that all she found were accounts, things she soon set aside before she returned to her own work or saw to her son’s needs. Thus, Hanasian would send one or another off to Bree and whoever was sent always stayed at the Prancing Pony (Rin thought it was the only inn in town). Over lunch, Tarina or Kholas would exchange news. It happened at least every two or three weeks, for Hanasian was not prepared to be taken unawares ever again. Of late Tarina had taken to looking up every time someone walked into the inn. Kholas had taken to asking Tarina about the day’s arrivals. It had been over a month since any word was had or sent to Hanasian. The only rumours in Bree concerned the coming summer, the festival, and the market was coming to life. 

These rumours were thick with anticipation. Some said that the King would bring his summer court to the north, to Fornost, this year and, if this were so, he would surely pass by Bree. Needless to say, this fuelled the expectation that this year’s festival would be a great and memorable affair. Kholas found, however that his concerns grew. He considered that his concerns may be entirely unfounded. Certainly, he had no basis for them that he could discern aside from this heaviness, like a knot, in his thoughts. It never hurt to be careful and alert, he told himself. That way trouble could be avoided, for himself, for Hanasian and his family. Yes, caution was always best.


----------



## Elora (Mar 17, 2013)

Halrad rode all night in his bid to reach Bree by morning. He had misjudged the difficulty of the ride and the time it would take in the spring months. Had he not fallen asleep trying to push the day before, he would still have a little dried fruit. But the birds had made off with what was left. He didn’t want to sleep out in rain another night either. Lady Halcwyn had trusted him to go quickly, so that be might swiftly return with word of her brother, Hanasian. She remained greatly troubled by her dream. Halrad, faithful servant, wished to settle her fears, even if it meant riding the many leagues to Bree and back. 

The gate was in sight now and he pushed onward. The morning watch saw only a blonde man on horseback, both of them having covered too much distance with too little sleep. They asked few question of this man from Rohan who made for the Prancing Pony. Men such as this were not common even in these days, but not rare either. He was glad to arrive. Dinner would be most welcome and breakfast the next morning. Afterwards he would have to get his horse re-shod, for the ride back south would be just as hard and it would not do to throw a shoe on the way. 

Tarina spotted Halrad as soon as the door opened. She quickly took him to be a traveller from up the Greenway, from Rohan. As he stood blinking and looking about the common room, Tarina set the tankards she was carrying down on the table before the men who asked for them. She walked around the tables so she came by the door and paused before Halrad. 

_”Welcome, Traveller, to the Prancing Pony. There are few seats this soggy night. If you be alone, there is one small table by the hearth that will feel good after long hours spent in this cold rain.” 

“My thanks, lady. I will sit there. If that is stew I smell on the hob, I would have a fair bowl of, it if I might,”_ Halrad replied, eyed Tarina a moment then looked over to the empty chair by the barrel that served as a table. 

Tarina said, _”Aye, the stew is a good one tonight. Would you like hot tea or fine ale to go with it?”_

Busy studying faces within, it was a moment before Halrad answered.

_”Ah, both if I can. Tea to warm myself at first, Then an ale to have with the stew. Are there any rooms left for hire?” 

“There is one left. It is yours if you give me a name.”_

Halrad turned his gaze back to Tarina. He pondered giving his name and asking her a question or two, but elected to wait on his questions. How a woman of Dale had come to work in Bree was not his concern. To his assessment, this maid of the Prancing Pony seemed sincere.

_”I am Halrad of Westmarch m’Lady,”_ he said with due courtesy. 

Tarina smiled. Not many barmaids are referred to as such.

_”It is a pleasure to meet you, Halrad of Westmarch. I am Tarina of Esgoroth, and should you require anything further, you have only to ask it of me.”_

He watched her depart to see to arrangements for his meal and his lodging a few moments before he turned for his chair by the hearth. He would certainly be asking more questions of her after he had eaten. 

Halrad found the food and the tankard of ale was quite fulfilling and the chill that had settled into his bones earlier that day was finally ebbing away. The hearth was comfortably warm and he ordered a second tankard. As Tarina brought it to him, Halrad noted that an Easterling came in to the inn. This was entirely unexpected. What were Easterlings doing in Bree? He watched him closely, even after the other man met his eyes briefly. 

Halrad thought from the set of the Easterling’s shoulders and general appearance that that man had spent a hard day at work. Likely a smithy. Tiring and thirsty work, that. The barmaid greeted the Easterling with a kiss, another surprise that, and handed the Easterling the tankard that she had been bringing to him. The Easterling took a seat at a table near the far end of the bar.

Happy to be seated and an ale in hand, Kholas looked back at the table by the hearth with the newcomer. By chance, he caught the man studying Tarina as she cleared tankards and filled new ones. While he had yet to speak in any real way with Tarina, Kholas knew that she thought this traveller interesting. Tarina set out with full tankards, setting them down on tables as she threaded her way across the inn. Kholas stood and followed a few paces behind as she made for the traveller’s table. She set the tankard down with a polite smile.

Kholas paused at a nearby table to speak with a local man about the condition of the wagon wheel the man had brought in to the smithy earlier that day. As he did so, he overheard the traveller thank Tarina for the ale.

_”Thank you m’Lady.”_

No wonder Tarina thought the man interesting, Kholas noted, as he told the man that his wheel would be ready to collect in the morning. 

Halrad decided it was time for some questions. As Tarina turned to depart, he began. 

_”My pardon m’Lady. I can see this is a busy night and do not wish to delay you overmuch. I wondered if you might know whether one named Hanasian been here?”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 17, 2013)

It took all Tarina’s skill to not appear startled by the question. She turned it as best she could, and put on her best vaguely thoughtful face.

_”Hmm… can’t say I’ve served anyone with that name here. But then, many come and go here nameless to me.” 

“My pardon for pressing. I seek this man on behalf of another who could not journey north,”_ Halrad said and sipped at his fresh ale so as not to seem overly eager. 
Tarina answered, _”I will keep an ear open for that name. Will you be staying here long?” 

”Maybe a week at most.”_

Tarina nodded and started off to the bar where a fresh tray of tankards awaited her. She eyed Kholas as she passed and he nodded, for he had kept an ear to her conversation with the traveller. Halrad did not notice anything, but he did spot Kholas as she walked by him. Kholas finished his conversation and stepped over to Halrad’s table. Halrad looked up at the Easterling and stood , uncertain what to make of this. 

Kholas began companionably, _”I’m going to buy you an ale!”_

Halrad, taken aback, answered warily, _”Why would you buy me a beer? You don’t even know me. In any case, I can afford my own ale as and when I choose.”_ 

Tarina saw that Kholas’ smile was starting to strain. She swiftly dealt out the ales on her patter and hurried out to collect the empty tankards so that she could come to the table where Halrad and Kholas stared at each other. 

_”Whatever it will be boys, it won’t be trouble, if you take my meaning.”_ 

Kholas said, _”No trouble. I just wanted to buy this traveller a beer. To buy someone I know a beer means some. To buy the weary traveller new into town a beer means more. You are free to decline the offer my friend. There is no harm in doing so.”_

Halrad pondered the Easterling’s words and tried to uncover what ever it was the man was trying to say. He concluded that he had let old prejudices fog his tired mind. In truth, there was no reason to be defensive. He wished no trouble, and he could use another ale. Better still if he didn’t have to pay for it. 

He said, _”By all means, I will accept your offer. I’m only halfway through this bowl of stew, and yet now nearly two ales are gone.“_ 

Tarina breathed relieved sigh thatthis encounter would not require her skills to diffuse it. All she needed to do was to quickly return with a couple tankards. 

While the two men conversed lightly over their beers, Tarina saw yet more travellers arrive. These, however, were not newcomers. Over a month late, she was pleased to see Rowdy there and he seemed to be comfortable with the two others that had arrived with him. Companions, she concluded, and made certain to alert the men once they were at their table of Kholas’ new found friend and his questions at the table by the hearth.

The long ride, his full belly and a couple of ales too many all conspired to make Halrad desperately tired. He pled off from his new Easterling friend, the blacksmith, and made his way to his room grateful to have secured the last bed at the Prancing Pony for night. All he could think off was the welcome soft embrace of warm bedding. He passed down a hall lined with doors at regular spaces, counting them so that he might know which one hid his precious bed. Imagine, then, Halrad’s surprise when a burly ageing man of Dunland burst out of door, grappled with him. The man succeeded in knocking Halrad’s head on the doorframe and Halrad was out cold before he was dragged in, laid on the floor and the door firmly closed.

In the room, staring down at the unconscious man on the floor, one man sighed irritably. 

_”Dammit Wulgof! I said to be gentle! How can we talk to him when he’s in this state?” 

“Sorry,”_ Wulgof muttered, _”It was only a little tap. An accident. Wouldn’t have happened if he didn’t squirm.”_

Rowdy said nothing as he watched the door, waiting for someone to burst in or the alarm to sound should someone have seen what had happened in the door. The quiet man shook his head.

Berlas told Wulgof, _”Go downstairs, have a beer. I don’t want you here when he come to.”_ 

Wulgof grinned suddently and slipped through the door, pleased that his accident had gotten him out for a beer before the bar closed. 

As he left, Berlas added in a low voice, _”You hit anyone down there, and I’ll be gentle with you.”_

Had there of been anything brewing the hall, Wulgof would have run straight into it. As he had not, Rowdy gave up his watch of the door to ensure that he was on hand with water when the unconscious man woke a short while later. Halrad, naturally, did not accept the water from him and instead stared around the room. 

Berlas raked a hand through his hair and began.

_“My apologies for your welcome to our room. We heard you asking after someone who we know.”_

Rowdy straightened and, with a glance at Berlas, ensure he moved well away from the man on the floor. Berlas followed suit so as to make it clear they were not about to do him harm.

Halrad sat up slowly as they backed off, rubbed his bruised cheekbone, _Do you know Hanasian? Is he here?” 

”Might be. What is your business with him?” 

“I come with word from his sister Halcwyn. She will be here for the Midsummer Festival. She had sent a letter, but wished word be brought as well.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 17, 2013)

Berlas and Rowdy looked at each other as it dawned upon them that Wulgof had assaulted, accidentally, a member of Hanasian’s sister’s household. Halrad pulled out a more recent letter written in Halcwyn’s script and held it out to Berlas. 

Halrad went on, _”I see the device you wear at your neck. You are a man of honour, one who served with Hanasian. A man wearing such a device came to the house of Lady Halcwyn bearing many letters from her brother, so I entrust this to you to give to Hanasian. His sister desires greatly to see him once again. She hopes that she might do so at the Midsummer Festival.”_ 

Berlas took the letter, imaging the scowl on Videgavia’s face when the details of this encounter were reported. As for Hanasian….some things were best not imagined, Berlas concluded. 

_”We hope that can be. The festival is why we are here now,”_ Berlas said cautiously, glancing at Rowdy to confirm that the usual caution concerning Cardolan was to be observed. 

Halrad nodded and asked, _”Then Hanasian will be here to meet Lady Halcwyn on her arrival?” 

“You may tell Lady Halcwyn that if she makes the journey to Bree, her brother will meet her,”_ Berlas said as Rowdy went to crack the door and peek out. 

Berlas added, _”My apologies again for the rude manner of our greeting. You have travelled far and it would appear your task is now completed. Go, now, and rest. Your mistress has been faithfully served.”_

Halrad nodded, carefully for his head pounded, and found himself met at the door by the quiet man who had not spoken a word. He had intense eyes, that seemed to scrutinise everything and he wore no device at all that Halrad could discern. 

_”Until we meet again,”_ this strange man said, voice almost a whisper.

The next morning, Halrad arose with a headache. He headed out the door of his room to get some breakfast, and he passed the door where he had been grabbed the night before. 

He peered in to the find the two men, the courteous one and the strange one, were not there. Instead, a maid was cleaning. It was not Tarina.

He asked her, _”Have the men who had this room last night already gone?”_ 

The maid replied, _”Yes, they left early before the sunrise.” 

“Ah… I see. I am sorry for troubling you.”_

Halrad continued on down to the common room for his breakfast. There he espied Berlas, who gave him a wave as he went out the door. 

Outside, Berlas gave the letter to Rowdy in the knowledge that the man would ride swiftly to bring it to Hanasian. They had agreed it would be best to get word back as soon as they could. Also, Berlas wanted Wulgof out of Bree quickly, before any more “accidents” could happen

As he sat in the common room on a damp afternoon, Halrad found he had a visitor. It was the courteous Berlas, and the man had a message for him this time.

_”Your tidings have been delivered, and Hanasian will await his sister, Lady Halcwyn. Take word to her now, and beware. Roads are safer than once they were, but not enough to be carefree.”_

Halrad settled his account at the inn that afternoon and began his way south that very day. The weeks passed and the rain persisted. Halrad was glad to reach warmer climes to the south, but the approach to Tharbad was rough as the river was running high. Still, he welcomed the hours spent in those final days, dry in his saddle. It was a good feeling. The tidings he brought with him to his mistress pleased her well. Indeed, the Lady was overjoyed, and soon all efforts were turned to travelling north for the festival.

Berlas remained in Bree, and more and more of the company being sent in threes and fours each week. Rowdy had finally selected accommodations that met his exacting requirements. He had obtained the use of a house, and how he had done so without dropping names Berlas did not know. Berlas, for his part, saw to the accommodations for the Company. Between them, they saw that all was secured before the King’s men arrived. Their sighting on the Greenway saw Bree abuzz proper with the coming of the King, the Queen and his Summer Court. When the sun did break free of the watery hold the season, spring exploded forth in all its sudden glory. It seemed as though the land itself knew that this would be a special year.

The week before Midsummers Day saw merchants, travellers, traders and families stream into Bree. Tents were pitched, for there were not enough rooves for all that came. The markets were brisk with the business this brought to Bree and so, while hectic, the townspeople of Bree were well pleased indeed. Berlas kept his Company discreet, and allowed the Kings Guard show their presence. They were good at that, polished helms and armour and black cloaks flapping behind him as they went about the King’s business. Still, these were formidable men and they were fully aware that the Company was about. It was then that Berlas appreciated why Rowdy played the Cardolan cards so tightly to his chest. No one, not the King and not Rin or Hanasian, wanted the rumour that Cardolan had come to the Summer Court and the Midsummer Festival with its own private army to add to the rumours that swirled through the town about nobles. Only a handful had started about Cardolan. 

Satisfied all was relatively in order, Rowdy went south and met with Wulgof to watch the road coming up to Andrath. As the men noted a party from Rohan came from the south, they also noted a party approached from the west. A single pennant of blue, with a silver rose, floated on the air. It was the only sign that the western party flew but it was enough for Rowdy to identify them. He grinned at the argument Farbarad had clearly won with Rin over that pennant. How he had managed to keep it aloft was another victory entirely. 

Hanasian and Rin, along with the rest of the Company that had not already travelled to Bree, rode behind Farbarad in the lead. Videgavia himself mounted the rearguard, dark eyes flashing. Mulgov drove a wagon filled with goods for trade, carefully watched by Cat. It was supposed to be occupied by a rather pregnant Rin, but she stubbornly sat a horse. There, Rowdy concluded, lay the trade. If she wanted out of the wagon, and oh how she hated sitting about in a wagon for hours with nothing to do, then the pennant. Farbarad looked distinctly pleased with himself.

The two parties sighted each other and Farbarad rode towards Halrad. 

Farbarad called out, _”Fair greetings to you and all in the caravan! Does the Lady Halcwyn ride with you?”_

Halrad, unfamiliar with Cardolan’s device called back, _”Who hails us from the west?”_ 

The two men met each other between the parties and Farbarad answered in a low voice, _”Her brother, Captain Hanasian, and his family.”_ 

Before Halrad could answer, two riders just slightly south of those in the lead approached one another.


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

It was a strange feeling that came over Halcwyn as she rode toward the shadowy figures on horses. Yet though the years had passed, she knew which one was her brother. She noted the others, but rode straight for Hanasian. It had been so long since they had seen each other and the letters were erratic in their delivery if not in writing. The younger children of Halasian reunited once again. 

Hanasian smiled as he saw his sister ride strike out. He said to Rin in a low voice, _”Behold, My sister approaches.”_ 

They kept a pace over the grass and Hanasian spoke to Rin as the distance closed.

_”One of the things I have admired about you and Loch is you had each other through your hard lives. We only shared our younger days in Rivendell. It’s only been short visits and many letters since. It was always said by the elves that I was our father tempered with our mother’s stoic demeanour. And Halcwyn was our mother with a bit of our father’s fire keeping her spirit simmering. 

"I only wished we both could have known our older brother Hayna. The little I have learned, from our mother and those who knew him, was that he was aflame like our father, but had a fair conscience. Yet was bitter at our father for never being home. I only met him per chance once, the day we landed the Corsair ships near Minas Tirith. We met in battle against the Easterlings before the city. Few words we spoke, but we traded smiles when we spoke in brief of our mother. He was killed later that day, and I buried my brother in honour with the fallen of Gondor. Now my beloved, you will meet my sister.” _

Hanasian spoke long, for he was nervous. He hoped the two women would like each other. But as the distance steadily closed, Hanasian found he could not wait.

_”I ask your pardon my love for riding ahead. I must go forth and meet my sister.”_ 

Rin smiled and nodded, mindful about how it would be if she and Loch had not seen each other in such a long time. She didn’t wish to recall that short time she thought Loch dead. Had Halcwyn ever think that Hanasian had perished? 

She said, _”Go on, my love, I will catch up soon enough.”_ 

Hanasian smiled and blew a kiss to his wife, then turned and sped away toward the woman who was riding now in full gallop toward them. 

The two came close and turned their horses. As they slowed, both dismounted and they embraced. Words were not spoken for some time as they held to each other. 

Finally, Hanasian said, _”You are looking well my sister!” 

“As are you my brother!”_ Halcwyn said. She kissed his brow and added, _”You look genuinely happy! I remember the last time you had visited, you were grim. I long to meet Lady Rosmarin, for she has lit a fire in your eyes.”_ 

Hanasian held Halcwyn’s shoulders and said, _"She approaches even now with our party. She is with child, and so rides carefully. Tonight we will feast before the Andrath, for this is a joyous time. Tomorrow we will ride forth to Bree. I do not believe you and I have ever been there together or even separately at the same time.”_

They embraced again and as the sound of hooves grew louder, both from the east and the west, Halcwyn said, _”Behold, our households approach, and will mingle and learn of each other.” _

Hanasian smiled, and said, 

_”I must warn you sister, that those who ride with me are many of my former Company, and they are diverse from the many races of men, many who had opposed each other on the field in wars now past. There are also two sisters who hail from across the eastern sea. May you enjoy their company in the coming days. Sadly, there are no Elves among our company. The sons of Elrond and some who ride with them are still about, but they too have become scarce.”_ 

Hanasian stepped forth as Rin rode up. He could see from her carefully schooled expression that Rin was her usual, careful self around people she did not know. He helped her down from her horse with the words, _”Beloved Rosmarin, meet my beloved sister, Halcwyn.”_

All he could do now was hope that the two most strong willed women he had ever encountered took a liking to one another.


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

At first all Halcwyn saw of her brother’s wife was the horse she arrived on. It was a tall, white gelding with a deep wide chest and long, strong legs. It was the sort of horse that would have Enedoth bouncing on his heels and darting about to run his hands down fetlocks and over withers. It was a beautiful creature that Halcwyn thought could prove as deadly as it was lovely. The sort of horse a woman who had served in a military unit might possess. The gelding eyed Halcwyn frankly, ears flipping and nostrils flaring. Evidently it decided she posed no particular harm and so it stopped in place so that its mistress could dismount. 

Her brother was clearly excited. He had introduced his wife to her even as he was helping his wife out of her saddle. Hanasian was a tall man, broad of shoulder. For a moment, all Halcwyn could see was his back, the gelding, and hair that gleamed like a pale river of gold under the summer sky. Long strands lifted on the breeze as she was assisted down. As she waited, all her brother had written of this woman ran through Halcwyn’s mind. 

A Dunedain woman, lost nearly all her life, discovered wandering Tharbad with her foster brother. A gifted healer, a brave and true heart. Hanasian had described her as beautiful, but Halcwyn knew that men in love often did that. Enedoth even described her as beautiful when Halcwyn knew full well that was not true. Hanasian stepped away and the woman that had filled her brother with such life and warmth was finally revealed. 

Hanasian’s wife was tall, certainly taller than her. Perhaps as tall as Enedoth, even. She clearly was with child. Hair fell in a river that spilled down her back and over one shoulder. But it was her face that Halcwyn found the most remarkable. Pale skin, luminous, stretched over delicately balanced bones. Eyes, a searing blue coupled with a simmering grey perched like large pools atop high cheeks. A quick wit within leaped beneath pale brows that arched overhead. 

Hanasian’s wife’s expression was difficult to read. Halcwyn sensed that the other woman was waiting and then movement caught her eyes. She glanced down to find long, agile fingers were fidgeting with skirts. Healer’s fingers. Then it occurred to Halcwyn that the woman standing warily before her was a direct descendant from Elendil! Halcwyn’s eyes darted up in sudden surprise and consternation. Where had she placed her manners? This was a woman of royal rank, second in descent only to the High King and his direct heirs. 

The other woman’s eyes widened a fraction and then darted away. 

_”Ah! Plea-“_ Halcwyn began but broke off in utter surprise. 

She had been about to ask for this woman’s pardon as she gathered her skirts to curtsy as proper when the woman she was to curtsy to fell into one herself. Just how she managed to get down so smoothly in her current condition Halcwyn could not fathom. Hanasian’s wife head was dutifully bowed and Halcwyn looked over to her brother. Hanasian simply shrugged. 

_”It is my great pleasure to meet you, Lady Halcwyn. My husband has spoken of you often. News of your impending arrival brought him great joy.”_ 

Oh that voice! Lower than was a woman’s wont. The sort of voice that could soothe a troubled mind, a sorely injured patient. Certainly a voice that could beguile. 

_”I have longed to meet you, Lady Rosmarin,”_ Halcwyn replied and at this the woman’s head lifted and her eyes met Halcwyn’s full on. 

Halcwyn had not been prepared for the full weight of a Dunedain gaze. This woman could look straight through someone, and that will! It was not silver in her eyes but steel, elven forged steel! It all made sense now. How indeed could her brother resist. Her wild, wandering, grim brother would have been drawn before he even realised it. 

_”Thank you. You are kind to say that,”_ Rosmarin said to her and lowered her head to slowly rise back to her full height. 

As she came to stand, Halcwyn took a steadying breath. She had no idea what to say next, what to do. Her mind jumped and she noticed that Hanasian’s wife rubbed at her lower back as discretely as possible. All of a sudden, this was just another mortal woman, flesh and blood and bone, and aside from a love of the man who hovered nearby watching intently, they shared something. The joy and wonder and pain of carrying a child.


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

With the introductions seen to, Hanasian steered them back to where others were gathering. Halcwyn enjoyed watching her husband as beset as she had been upon first making Rosmarin’s acquaintance. As for her three sons, the elder two seemed as bashful as their father but her youngest took to his new aunt like a bee to honey and commenced following her about through the afternoon as the feast was prepared. As the evening unfolded and the feast began, Halcwyn found herself surrounded by men and woman who were, as Hanasian had said, a strange collection. Enedoth was not entirely sure what to make of them and so he tried to keep to himself. A younger man, who appeared to be Dunlendish, had other designs. He sat himself down next to Enedoth and persistently tried to engage him in conversation. 

He had a lop sided grin, an easy manner, and the widest shoulders Halcywn had ever seen. Enedoth would not be drawn but this did not seem to put a dint in the younger man’s enthusiasm. Halcwyn remained close to her brother and Hanasian identified the various members of his party for her, one by one. Their names were familiar to her. Hanasian had written of these men for many years. She had imagined them all to be dark, grim, hard bitten men and now that she saw them, she knew it to be true. And through their midst wandered Hanasian’s wife. Rosmarin did not seem to sit down for longer than five minutes. 

_”Is she always so restless?”_ Halcwyn inquired. 

_”Always…but it is when she is quiet that it is wise to worry.”_ 

Much later in the evening, Halcwyn turned to her brother and said, _”You have done me a disservice, Hanasian.” 

“Oh?” 

“Your letters describe your wife as something of a wild, knock about creature, and yet she has been unfailing polite, well mannered, utterly civilised noblewoman. Even your remorseless men do not fail to treat her with respect and regard.” 

“She has been studying,”_ Hanasian replied mildly and did not add that the reason his former Company treated Rosmarin so well was on account of a healthy dose of fear of what might happen if they did not. If they did not fear Rosmarin, they feared Videgavia, Berlas, Molguv, Wulof, Khule, Lochared, Farbarad, Rowdy and most certainly their former Captain. And then there were the Cats to deal with. 

But it was not as simple as that. They treated Rosmarin with deference because of what she was to them. She would always be their Doc, the one who would risk her life and limb to save theirs. She had fought in the thick of things, shared their hardships. She was theirs as much as they were hers. 

_”Studying?”_ Halcwyn asked and her brother blinked, pulled back from his thoughts. 

_”Yes, my wife is determined to make a good impression on you, sister. Once she has resolved on something…” 

“Yes, I think I can see that. Do you miss your wandering days, the open horizon, brother?” 

“I do, more keenly at some times than others,”_ Hanasian admitted and leant back so that he was propped on one elbow. Some distance away, on the edge of the light cast by the fire, Rin slowly swayed by. She had their son held to her. Hanavia was nestled in against his mother, and his mother was dancing slowly with him, humming softly. Hanasian could see the little boy’s smile. 

_”But I find I miss their faces, their voices, even more,”_ he finished. 

Halcwyn saw her youngest son, up far past his bed time with all the excitement, tug on the skirt of his newest aunt. His fair hair gleamed in the fire’s glow as he tipped his head up with a silent plea to join in. Rin smiled down, held out a hand and he settled his into her long fingered grip. Then off the trio danced, slowly picking a path through the strange men and women, untroubled by those they passed. 

Halcwyn remained up with her brother late, long past the time that Enedoth went with her sons to seek their rest. Most of the camp had settled in for the night. In the quietness, brother and sister spoke long. As sleep settled over the camp, Halcwyn noted that no small number of men maintained a vigilant watch. When she asked Hanasian about this, his face took on a shadow again. 

_”It is necessary,”_ he said. 

_”Do you fear old opponents would seek you out?” 

“Possibly…but rather we know that there are those who would seek out my wife and son for nothing more than the blood in their veins. It is that we must guard against, for the rest of our days.”_ 

Halcwyn shivered to hear the darkness, the quiet rage, in her brother’s voice. Here, then, was her father’s son. Halasian was still there, lurking, and any who sought to attack Hanasian’s family would discover it to their woe. 

_”How do you know this?”_ she asked quietly and her brother closed his eyes a moment. 

_”Because it has happened, twice before. The back alleys of Minas Tirith ran red in the weeks prior to our wedding,”_ Hanasian wiped a hand over his face, _”She has been hunted, Halcwyn, nearly all of her life by foe and ally alike.” _

Hanasian took a deep breath, his thoughts turning to what likely awaited at Bree. Were it just a festival, then they could attend like any other. But it was was not just a festival. It was a Summer Court. The King and Queen were coming, with all their southern lords and ladies. Any loyal vassal was expected to attend. He’d had only a limited discussion of this with his wife. Rin had not been inclined to speak overmuch of the Summer Court. While much of the formal activities would be undertaken by Cardolan’s Prefect, Rin would be expected to appear as well, openly. When he had said enough, Rin had responded with a tart observation on how the prices Bree’s apothecary charges for various supplies would quadruple as a result and that had been an end to it. 

Upon setting out, Rin had gone through everything packed and had removed anything remotely resembling Cardolan. If Hanavia had suddenly developed a case of an upset stomach, she would have found everything. He thought she was mostly unaware of the various preparations made in Bree by Rowdy and Berlas and this was a good thing. But they could not skulk into Bree. They had to arrive, properly. That had resulted in frantic clandestine preparations on the road itself. No easy feat given that Rin had a knack for ferreting out secrets. 

_”I am sorry,”_ Halcwyn said softly and Hanasian shook his head to clear it. 

_”You may yet see that wild, untempered creature, in the coming days sister.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

With the reunion and the brief respite running its course, the time came to finish their journey to Bree. Halcwyn and her family were easily absorbed into the retinue that accompanied Hanasian and his wife. Rin, so determined to forge at least one good impression, did everything she possibly could. As a result, Halcwyn proved the perfect way to occupy Rin while final preparations for their arrival were completed. As Rin had found all the various official tokens of Cardolan and removed them, it came down to improvisation. Two Bells had always been a potions man. He had been working away on a liquid that turned things blue. Over the course of spring, Farbarad had been feeding the man a steady supply of roses to experiment on. There were a lot of roses around the house, planted by the original inhabitants when the principality had first been established there. 

At first the roses had melted, then they went a horrid black colour. With perseverance, Bells finally produced a blue and so, when the wagon had been packed it included a number of barrels of “tanning solution”. In Rin’s inspection, she had cracked each lid, caught the pungent odour of Bell’s solution and decided they were indeed barrels of tanning solution. Thus, Farbarad’s blue roses had survived. Once blue, they had to be dried. Once dried, they had to be woven into various garlands. A certain number for key horses, given Rin had found the livery and discarded it, and one for Rin herself since she had turfed out any circlet or diadem as well. The problem was, the blue roses were in excellent condition for horses. However, once fashioned into a smaller garland they just looked wrong. 

When Bells was asked if he could concoct a potion on the spot to turn roses silver, the young medic threw up his arms and stormed off in disgust, muttering about the abuse, misuse and general lack of appreciation for his alchemical genius. In any case, they had no fresh roses left. 

_”I’ll see what I can do,”_ Slippery said. 

The night before their final departure for Bree, Halcwyn had summoned her brother, his wife and son to a dinner in her own camp. With Rin safely out of the way, Farbarad and Rowdy saw to the final preparations. The small pennant on the standard Loch bore was replaced with a proper flag, 

_”Where did you hide that?”_ Loch remarked as Farbarad attached it to the standard pole Loch kept in his tent. 

_”I’ve been wearing it,”_ Farbarad said and Loch’s nose wrinkled, because the days had been hot of late. 

_”No one will be sniffing it,”_ the Ranger said when he caught Loch’s expression. 

_”Except for me,”_ he replied glumly. 

The small black velvet pouch that held his medal sat on his bedroll nearby, along with his recently cleaned and polished uniform. 

Farbarad eyed it a moment and then grinned at him, _”That’s why you’re Cardolan’s first hero, Kid. Broad shoulders!”_ 

With the flag fastened and a hearty slap to Loch’s shoulders, Farabarad turned to leave the tent. The flaps had only just closed after the Ranger when Loch heard his next instructions. 

_”Make sure you knot your weapons harness too.” 

“What?”_ Loch exclaimed and outside the Ranger sighed. 

_”You can’t bear the Standard, openly armed and accoutred for war, into a convening court unless you are either fighting a war or want to fight a war for or against that court. Are you, or do you?” 

“I suppose not.” 

“Then start wrapping, Kid. Use blue cord.”_ 

Farabard was not so helpful as to mention where blue cord might be found in this camp. Or how exactly the peace knots were supposed to go. Loch bounced from person to person, increasingly convinced the Ranger had put him up to a fool’s errand, until he encountered Rowdy. The quiet man looked him up and down and shook his head. 

_”Of course you don’t know,”_ he said and Loch bridled. 

_”Why would I, exactly?” 

“First hero?” 

“Not because I knew where to find blue cord and how to tie it into KNOTS!”_ 

Loch found that it was difficult to appear angry with someone when he was following them about like a lost puppy. Rowdy made certain that Loch could not see his grin. With cord in hand, Rowdy led Loch back to his own tent, stepped inside and sighed heavily. 

_”Of course you don’t have a sword,”_ Rowdy said as he eyed Loch’s weapon harness. 

_”I did…once,”_ Loch remarked. 

_”Where is it now?”_ 

Loch shrugged and grinned unevenly, _”If I had to guess, I’d say it’s hanging over some man’s table in that place, that town in Rhun. What was it’s name?” 

“Shkar?” 

“That’s the one. Anyway, axes are much better, far more effective. And these, my friend, are dwarven forged. I just lengthened the handles.” 

“I’ve seen dwarf blades, Kid.” 

“You’re looking at a pair right now!”_ 

Oh they were good, Rowdy concluded. Excellently made, superb quality…but Mannish. Still, he had to find a way to peace knot axes and getting into an argument with the scout was not going to assist. 

_”Bring your 'dwarf' axes here, then.” 

“Farbarad said to do the whole harness.” 

“And we will, but we’ll start with the weapons first. It’s how it is done. Why am I explaining this to you?” 

“Because I have an honest face?”_ 

Rowdy snorted at that and set to work. 

It was late when they finished and later still when Hanasian and his family returned to their side of camp. Rin was fatigued by her efforts to present a good impression and the weariness that accompanied pregnancy. As a result, she was soon tucked beneath the covers with their son. Hanasian ducked out of the tent and found Farbarad waiting. 

_”Ready?” 

“Aye,”_ the Ranger said and Hanasian returned for the last relatively peaceful night they would have for a short while.


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

Despite his role in events, Loch slept soundly until dawn. He would have slept longer were it not for Rose. She stole into his tent and he woke to the sight of her lovely face suspended over his own. The woman he would marry, he thought. He knew it now. That part, at least. How to go about it, what to do afterward, all of that remained a mystery, but this was the woman he would marry. If she’d have him. Of course she would, wouldn’t she? He smiled up at her as winsomely as he could. 

_”Rose,” _he croaked, throat dry, and she leaned up and away. 

_”Hurry Loch, you have an important job to do today,”_ she said and with a wink, she was gone from his tent. 

Loch rolled himself out of bed, stuffed himself into a more formal uniform and grappled with his knotted weapons harness. He gave an axe handle an exploratory tug and discovered that if he wanted to draw a weapon, he’d probably lose his pants. A good thing to know. Once that battle had been fought, he collected the standard and knocked his tent down onto himself. Outside, he could hear his sister laughing with Wulgof and Molguv. Of course, not one of them helped him free himself of the tent and so it took some time to fight his way clear of it. Loch emerged, once carefully finger combed hair now rumpled, out of breath, and missing the standard. He shouted a particularly obscene Dunlendic phrase that made his sister and Wulgof double over in more laughter. Tears were running down their faces and Rin was finding it hard to breathe. Good old, kind, unctuous Mulgov assisted her to the ground so she could catch her breath without falling over. 

Well, Loch thought with a scowl, he’d sort her out later. Perhaps when Hanasian’s sister was around, little miss make a good impression. His eyes narrowed as she laughed. And she’d be laughing on the other side of her face when she saw that standard, and the horses. He let her chortle and gasp away, seated on the ground between Wulgof and Molguv, and went in search of the standard. It was not easy to find. He mistook a tent pole for it and this only set Rin off again. Loch threw the tent pole away with some force, unaware of how that forced Hanasian’s brother-in-law, Enedoth, to duck, and dove back into his ruined tent. This time, he had more luck. Rin had her arms wrapped about her growing belly and the twins within when he finally plucked the standard free. 

Loch planted the butt of the pole on the ground and shook off the slightly dusty flag. There was an early morning breeze that caught the blue velvet and made it ripple lazily. Then there was the unmistakeable silver glint of the rose upon that blue field. Loch’s grin was pure triumph as Rin seemed to choke on her own tongue. At that point, one of the Cats led a blue garlanded white horse by. Her gelding! It was not easy for Rin to get to her feet nowadays, but she found Molguv served many uses and she used him to climb her way up, amusement wiped clean from her face. 

_”Where did you get THAT?”_ she hissed, stabbing a finger at the offending flag. 

_”Where do you think, sister of good cheer?”_ Loch replied. 

_”Take it down.” 

“Can’t.” 

“Can’t!?” 

“Oh, no, you’re right. Not can’t…won’t.” 

“WON’T!”_ 

Molguv recognised the tone in Rin’s voice and managed to secure an arm just as she surged forward. She weighed more than he was expecting and she was angry, and so the Haradian found himself hopping forward, towed by the woman he meant to restrain and forcing Wulgof to grab at his belt. His heels scrabbled in the ground for purchase enough to heft Molguv and Rin back. 

_”Not me, you idiot, HER!”_ the Haradian barked at Wulgof. 

_”What’s going on here?”_ Videgavia asked. 

Rin, bristling, turned her full ire on the Daleman, _”Make him take that thing down! Now!” 

“Make him?” 

“Yes! Order him!” 

“He’s not carrying it on my orders,”_ Videgavia said reasonably, _”Whose orders are you carrying it on, Scout?” 

“Farbarad’s,”_ Loch reported dutifully. 

_”RIGHT,”_ Rin snapped, wheeled around and went off in search of the Ranger like an unholy storm sent straight from Osse. 

_”If I were you, Kid, I’d get myself on a horse before she gets back,”_ Videgavia said, watching her stalk through the camp in search of Farbarad. 

Loch did not wait to be told twice. He was not sure what happened, or if his sister found Farbarad. All he knew was that the flag remained aloft on his Standard and Rin seemed to be fuming in her saddle every time he glanced in her direction. In the period between her furious departure and now, someone had managed to get her into a rather formal dress, and then into a side saddle which she loathed with singular fervour, and had dropped a garland of white flowers and ribbons around her head. Beneath those soft blooms, his sister silently glowered her way through the morning. 

Loch remained some distance back from his sister, a safe distance, watching Halcwyn discover an entirely different side to her brother’s wife. Rin had no interest at all in good impressions, conversation, good humour or general pleasantries. She was not rude, just quiet, eyes fixed directly ahead and locked in that spot right between Farbarad’s shoulder blades. It was just past mid afternoon when the call came for him to come to the front. It didn’t make to sense to Loch. He was a scout, and by his bearings they had not yet made Bree. However, as he reached the rise, he saw that Bree had reached them, in a fashion. 

The sight was one that had surpassed Rin’s seething anger and Loch could understand why. It was quite a thing to see. He looked to where his sister sat, staring down at those below. She had the expressionless mask she wore when frightened in place. Loch’s arrival and the flag ensured that the attention of those below were captured. Suddenly Loch was glad for Rowdy’s men arrayed about them like a reassuring blanket. The “farm hands” had emerged that morning without their rural garb and unlike his harness, their simple weapons were quite unknotted. Loch suspected these men would be needed to run the gauntlet below. 

Tents, some of them gaily coloured, carpeted the land. Temporary yards teeming with various stock had been erected. Small hordes of children ran between the tents. It had been those children that had spotted the flag and now called excitedly below. This had alerted their parents and Loch could see the press gathering as people moved forward. It was easily a mile to Bree. Penned in by the tents and the people. It was a nightmare in terms of possible attack.


----------



## Elora (Mar 23, 2013)

Loch’s eyes scanned the people below. Up on horses, pressed together…Loch suppressed a shudder. This was supposed to be a festival. He turned back to find Rose. She and her sister had been gathered into the heavily protected knot that had formed up. Halcwyn looked understandably nervous and Enedoth was not well pleased. Loch looked back to his sister. Her eyes flickered from the crowd to the flag and then to those who were about, no doubt looking for someway to slip out and flee. Videgavia shifted into one particular escape path that she spotted. Loch thought the man had a surprisingly compassionate expression as Rin turned her eyes back to the front. That expression faded and Vid was all dour, dangerous and dark once more. 

The sound of the crowd below that carried up to them was a one that Hanavia decided that he did not like at all. That caused a short delay as he was transferred to his mother. The little boy clung ferociously to her and buried his face into her neck. Rin looped her reins around one arm to retain as much control over her mount as she could and Hanasian pressed his horse closer to the side that Hanavia clung tenaciously to. It was time to be off. They had to move, through this press of people drawn by the spectacle of the Summer Court and Midsummer Festival. 

Loch set a careful pace in the lead, Farbarad behind him. His senses were singing as they closed and the urge to draw a weapon as a precaution was nearly overpowering. Children had winnowed their way forward and they gazed up at him and his horse with wide eyes. As he rode, he could hear the whispers. Who was it? A southern noble house? And then he heard a voice cry, ”Cardolan! It’s Cardolan! It’s her! She’s real!” 

This only whetted the crowd’s appetite further. Loch strove to keep the Standard tall and proud. He lifted his chin, kept his shoulders square and his spine straight. And he watched faces. At some point, someone threw something and he found his hand reaching for an inaccessible weapon even as he realised it was a flower. More flowers followed, most thrown onto the ground but some annoyingly tossed at people. Loch had to duck to avoid having a flower stem spear into an eye. They knotted weapons, but flowers could be deadly, he thought. Where were the peace knots for those, then? 

The noise of the voices was the worst, though. So many things were called out. Once someone called out Rin’s name, chanting began. Then an argument over what her name was. Scuffling followed and the narrow way they moved through threatened to collapse. Loch’s mouth was dry as week old ashes by then but he caught movement amongst the crowd and the way was cleared. He thought he saw what he was certain was a Ranger of the North but the glimpse was too fleeting and he could not tarry to confirm. By the time they reached Bree proper, Loch’s skull was pounding with tension, and he was ready to tug his weapons free no matter what happened to his breeches. 

Word had spread to the townsfolk ahead of them. Bree had once been part of Cardolan. After a year of rumour and speculation, they were finally going to see her! Loch felt palpable relief when he saw the polished helms and bright armour of the King’s formal guard positioned at the gates. He had to take care that the standard did not droop as a result. As he checked its position, he caught sight of Runner. His friend acknowledged him with a flick of his fingers. 

_”Our Princess!”_ someone called from the throng. 

_”She’s a Queen!”_ someone shouted back, outraged. 

_”She stepped aside, and she ain’t wearing no crown!” _

It was time to move again, before things got worse, Loch thought. Evidently the King’s Shiny Guard, as Loch now thought of them, had reached the same conclusion. Loch had no idea how the men knew where to take them. Rowdy said that he and Berlas had kept their selected location quiet. But, then, Loch supposed that men like the Shiny Guard knew things like that. Personally, he was relieved that they did, because he had not the faintest clue and the prospect of him leading them round and round Bree had loomed very large indeed at the Gates.

As they were led through Bree, Loch saw the banners of other nobles unfurled from high windows so that they ran down the front of buildings. Stag and Bear were here already, and he felt a nervous twist in his gut because Stag and Bear had been trouble in Pelargir. Loch concluded that the arrival of these nobles earlier must have whetted the appetite of the townsfolk for pomp and ceremony. He saw the ship of Dol Amroth and the golden tree of Ithilien and a great many others as the King’s Shiny Guard led them unerringly to a large house. He wondered, then, for the first time if the timing of when you arrived meant anything. If so, what did their timing mean for his sister and her timing for them? It was a painful question, Loch discovered. Thinking about it only made his head hurt worse than it already did. 

The King’s Guard took their leave and turned back for the gate and the throngs there. Loch didn’t envy them their task. Meanwhile, the rest of the people that had travelled with them, and one wagon, clattered into the yard and soon it was a press of horses, people and gear. Rowdy quickly had his “farm hands” deployed around the property and Farbarad had already taken to the house to sweep it for himself. No one took umbrage at that. Berlas had been maintaining security for weeks but everyone knew what Farbarad was like when it came to the safety of his charges. Once inspection had been done, they were whisked inside in a flash, their horses seen to by men Berlas had detailed for the task. 

It took Loch some time to get inside himself. He had a Standard to sort out. The flag had to be removed from the pole. It couldn’t touch the ground, or some such nonsense, and so that was a feat in itself. Loch had just managed to unhitch it without dropping the flag or the pole on his feet when Farbarad emerged and relieved him of the flag. He studied it a moment, because it certainly wasn’t folded the way it was supposed to be. 

_”You’ve a lot to learn,”_ Farbarad said. 

_”And who says I want to? Not like I have plans to follow in your steps, Ranger. I have my own life to lead,”_ he responded. 

Farbarad tapped Loch’s chest near the pin he wore. With that tap, Farbarad walked back into the house with the flag. Loch started after the Ranger for a moment and then shrugged. He stowed the pole in the stables but did not tarry to exchange greetings with his fellow Company men seeing to the horses. Rose was inside and if he was feeling jostled and overwhelmed, then he shuddered to think how Rose may be.


----------



## Elora (Mar 24, 2013)

The thunderstorm that blew in with night wasn’t particularly surprising. It seemed, somehow, fitting given the tension of the day. The lightening coruscated the sky and leached colour from the house and the faces within with each crackling lick. Halcwyn steeled herself not to startle as she carried a tray laden with tea, crockery and food into the drawing room. She had only just managed to set it down on the table when a great thunderous crack seemed to sound right over the house itself. Hanavia wailed in naked fear, clutched at his mother where they sat in the corner. Rin rocked back and forth and tried to soothe him but she was far from calm herself. Her son sensed his mother’s tension. Halcwyn set herself to pouring out tea into cups. 

_”Tea,”_ she asked Rin and had to repeat herself. 

_”Oh…sorry…yes, I think…” 

“Do you take milk?_” 

But Rin was off in her own world again and this time Slippery had to answer. 

_”She doesn’t take milk, but she will take honey. Here, let me while you see to the others.” 

“Is she…”_ Halcwyn trailed off, not sure how to ask it. 

_”She’s come through worse than this,”_ Slippery replied as she drizzled a large helping of honey into a cup of dark, steaming tea. 

_”Worse?_” Halcwyn asked, horrified at the idea that anything could be worse than being trapped in a half mad, chanting mob, surrounded on all sides, with a helpless child to defend and carrying two more within. 

_”Aye,”_ Slippery replied and tapped the spoon she had used on the side of the cup three times. This made Rin blink, her eyes focused and she looked around the room. 

Slippery held out the tea cup to her, _”Tea, Doc. Hungry?”_ 

Rin took the tea but shook her head at the question. Halcwyn frowned. 

_”Good grief! She must eat something, surely!” 

“Good luck trying to force it down her. Why do you think I put so much honey in her tea?”_ Slippery said. 

Halcwyn absorbed this and considered the small Gondorian woman. She had never met a woman quite like the capable Slippery. 

_”You and Rosmarin are friends,”_ Halcwyn guessed and Slippery nodded matter-of-factly. 

_”Yes…couldn’t possibly leave the woman to fend all for herself with all those men to manage.” 

“Have you known her long?” 

“Oh….couple of years, I suppose.” 

“Is that all? You seem very….close. You know her well.”_ 

Slippery smiled at that and took a bite out of an apple she had taken from the tray. 

_”I’m a Cat,”_ she explained and when Halcwyn remained silent, she added, _”You know….Black Cats….did Hanasian not mention us at all?” 

“Oh…Oh! A Cat! Yes,”_ Halcwyn said as she recalled how her brother had described this particular unit of his Company. He had felt no small amount of trepidation, if she recalled correctly. But then…did that mean? 

_”And was Rosmarin a Cat too?”_ Halcwyn asked, incredulous. 

Slippery laughed quietly, _”She trained us, Halcwyn.” 

“Oh.” 

“Hanasian did not mention that part, I take it.” 

“No…not exactly.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 24, 2013)

With the women gathered in the drawing room, Hanasian had convened a small emergency meeting in the dining room. 

_”Today was nothing short of an unmitigated disaster! What happened? Where were the Prefect’s men?” 

“Not there,”_ Rowdy said emphatically. 

_”Just as well those Rangers were,”_ Loch added seriously, _”I thought the crowd would riot for a while there. Hate to think what would have happened if it did.” 

“But why were even they there? What drew them out?”_ Farbarad asked, knowing a Ranger as well as Hanasian did. 

Hansian rubbed his hands over his face to scrub the weariness from it and focus his thoughts. 

_”There’s something to this that stinks. No Prefect, Rangers drawn out, and a crowd just one drop of blood away from rabid all in time for our arrival. Or am I being paranoid?” 

“It isn’t right,”_ Rowdy said. 

_”Aye,”_ Farbarad growled and a terrific concussive boom sounded overhead. 

It made their ears ring for a good while and after it faded, Hanavia’s frightened cries gradually emerged along with the distant sound of someone pounding on the front door. Who would be out in this storm? Rowdy strode to the dining room door and peered out to see Khule escorting a heavily cowled man whose cloak dripped water onto the floorboards. He walked with a cane and Hanasian heard the thump of it on the floor as he came up the hall with Khule. Rowdy turned towards Hanasian and the Ranger nodded. 

_”Show him in,”_ Rowdy said to Khule and the Commander nodded and let the man pass him and enter the dining room. 

Once inside, the newly arrived man used his free hand to push back the darkly glistening folds of his leather cowl. A weather beaten face familiar to Hanasian was revealed. 

_”Massuil! Mae Govannan,”_ Hanasian said and grasped the man’s outstretched hand. 

_”Hanasian, nasty business out there today.” 

“Nastier, had it not been for your men. I owe you a debt, Mardoc.” 

“Your fair wife and boy…they are unharmed?” 

“Shaken, the both of them.” 

“Of course.” 

“And my wife is quietly getting angrier with each passing moment, but otherwise unharmed.” 

“It was nobly done today,”_ Farbarad said solemnly, _”Not so often do the Rangers of the North ride to the aid of Cardolan that it will be forgotten.”_ 

Massuil grimaced at that, but met Farbarad’s eyes squarely, ”Farbarad of Cardolan. Aye, I know you and know of you. A hard man, they say, yet fair and woe betide those who seek to harm those he has sworn to protect. You want to know why we were out there today, and rightly so. Were I in your boots, I would want to know the same. I did not venture out on this leg in this weather to inquire upon the health of your charges.” 

Massuil grimaced again and adjusted his stance. Loch offered him a chair but the ageing Ranger waved it off. 

_”Getting into it is one matter. Getting out quiet the other,”_ he said with a mirthless smile as he reached beneath his weather beaten cloak and pulled out a handful of crumpled papers. 

These he set on the dining table with a slap and Rowdy realised the papers were bills. 

_”Found these scattered about three days ago. Thought them interesting. Think you might too.”_ 

Whoever had printed them had done so in a hurry. They were poorly set, crudely formed and roughly cut. The paper was exceptionally poor stock. Hanasian picked one up and read it. Anger lit in his eyes and he picked up another and another and another. 

_”Someone worked that crowd into a frenzy.” 

“Aye, and just sat back and waited for you to arrive as you had to. Heard Cardolan had a Prefect now. Where was he?” 

“Not here, yet,”_ Farbarad snarled, so angry he was quivering. 

_”Convenient, that,”_ Massuil said. 

_”Clever…whip a crowd up…sit back and wait for them to tear us apart… clever…professional. Lucky for us they didn’t count on you sending in your men,”_ Rowdy said. 

_“Suspect they assumed we wouldn’t, that it was a Cardolan matter. Certainly how things have run in the past round here. Cardolan, Arthedain, the old divisions are hardly relevant now, though.” 

“Thank you for bringing these to us,”_ Hanasian said and Massuil shrugged it off. 

_”I said at your wedding that if you or yours ever had need, we would come. I’ve sent word out for more, wasn’t expecting this sort of dirty game. We look after our own, Hanasian. That’s all this is. Were it my wife and child, you’d do the same.”_ 

Hanasian nodded and Massuil asked, _”What now?” 

“My former Company are in town.” 

“They’re your lads?” 

“Videgavia’s now.” 

“They’re sharp….I’ll let my men know, the more eyes the better.” 

“We’ll need to run down the printer of these,”_ Rowdy said quietly. 

_”If you can find him…or her. If they’ve half a brain, they’re fifty leagues away or more by now. But, worth trying. You’re a Gondor man…King’s…but not Guard and not Grey.” 

“No, not Grey,”_ Rowdy said slowly and the two men exchanged a long glance before Massuil broke it off. 

_”You’ve good men here, Hanasian, and you can count on mine. Not a one of them wants this sort of thing going on. I’ll let them know that you all came through. That’ll please them.” 

“My thanks again, MMassuilardoc.” 

“You keep that up, Ranger, I’ll start to think you no longer consider yourself one of us now that you’re some sort of Consort. Too good for us, or some such.” 

“Never that.” _

As Hanasian walked Massuil back to the door, Farbarad eyed Rowdy. 

_”So, what are you exactly?” 

“A man,”_ Rowdy replied and that was as far as he would be drawn. 

It was late by the time the storm blew itself out and Hanavia could finally be gotten down to sleep. Hanasian made certain to gather up all the bills and stow them away. Aragorn would need to see them and they’d need them to track down the printer. Plus, he wasn’t sure he wanted Rin to see them just yet. With the storm’s fury exhausted, rain fell over Bree. Hanasian listened to sound of it running over the roof, down the walls, through the cobblestones of the street outside. He listened to the strange sounds of this unfamiliar house. And he let his thoughts run. Who was responsible for the bills? Was it linked to the Prefect’s strange absence? What and when should he say something to his wife? What harm were his sister and her family in? It occurred to Hanasian that Rin had been gone for some time and so he stirred himself from his chair and went in search for her. 

He found her still in Hanavia’s room. The little boy was carefully tucked into a child’s bed, thumb in his mouth. It was a relief to see him so peaceful after the difficulty of the day. Whoever this was had threatened his son, his baby son. Hanasian unclenched his fists and looked next at his wife. Rin sat in a chair by Hanavia’s bed, stroking his hair or the soft skin of his little arm. He carefully crossed to crouch by her chair and kiss her softly on the temple. As he pulled back, he noticed Rin’s eyes had closed. When she opened them again, they were a frightening blue in the soft lantern light. He had never seen her quite so angry before. 

_”What happened today was deliberate,”_ she whispered, not a question at all. 

_”Yes,”_ Hanasian replied, unable to deceive her. 

_”So be it,”_ she said. 

_”So be it?” 

“They can come for me, if they must…but my son is sacrosanct. So be it. I will have their heads.”_ 

Hanasian pressed his lips to her shoulder, wrapped an arm around her, and gently guided her up from the chair and to their own rest.


----------



## Elora (Apr 7, 2013)

After the day’s trials, it felt good to lay down beside Rin. She worked at getting comfortable and Hanasian slid up against her back after she settled. A hand went over to rest on the side of her belly and he felt one of the twins moving about trying to get comfortable itself. Boy or girl, he wondered. It was one of the joys the day brought to him. With a face full of hair and with Rin starting to breathe evenly, he quickly faded to sleep. 

Breaking flagons echoed through the now-quiet inn. Tarina was tired and knocking the tray off the bar was the last thing she needed right now. She would have to clean it up. Just more extra work after such a busy day. The storm had driven the crowd inside and business had quite brisk. But she wanted to have a bit of time to get out of the inn. Word had it that the Lady of Cardolan had arrived and there was Talk that the King was coming in too. Tarina’s plan had been to slip out and see for herself but the inn had been far too busy well into the night. Now, with the morning hours slipping past, she was cleaning up broken flagons. Tomorrow would be no better. And to make things worse, Kholas had not come yet either. 

The King would not know that the Prefect had yet to arrive as had been planned, well before the King was to arrive and certainly before the Lady of Cardolan had. All that they knew was a strong suspicion that something was amiss. At Bree, the Company created a tight watch around their former commander and healer. The Dunedain Rangers watched the various gates of Bree. The King’s Guards had taken up position at the Greenway to greet and protect the King once he emerged from the narrows of the Andrath. 

There was a reason Kholas did not go to the inn. He had slipped out to south, with Berlas, to meet the scouts of the King’s caravan. They had solid information that he was not too far south and it was likely that he expected the Prefect to meet him. Kholas and Berlas wished to speak with the royal party before they ventured the final distance to Bree. The two men took up positions on the south edge of the Andrath by the road on a miserable night to spend out. They hunkered down in the hope that the next day would prove its worth. 

To the south, the King’s party had set camp early prior to the storm’s arrival. Aragorn was troubled though he couldn’t quite grasp the source of his concern. This ill ease throughout the day had prompted him to decide on a late afternoon arrival on the morrow rather than the morning arrival planned. The rest taken now, he sensed, would be needed by nightfall tomorrow. 

Morning came too soon. Hanasian opened his eyes to hair and found that Rin slept soundly. Still, outside he could hear whispering. He arose and slipped out to find Farbarad and Rowdy in the hall where they had spent the night. The two weary men were discussing yesterday and the Prefect’s absence along with the various implications and how best to contend with each. Shortly before Hanasian emerged, Farbarad had put forth the idea that Rin could represent Cardolan in the Prefect’s absence. Who else could be appointed with the authority so swiftly? Rowdy contended that they should ask Rin rather than inform her. 

It was at this juncture that Hanasian spoke out, _”Absolutely not! Given yesterday’s occurrences, I am more than half tempted to leave for home today. Were it not for other things keep us here, we’d be on our way already! I do not and will not risk harm to Rin or our children!”_ 

Rowdy cocked an eyebrow and nodded at Farbarad, who said after a moment _”Well, that settles that idea.” 

“Indeed it does,”_ Hanasian emphatically replied, _“There is no chance we would be able to enjoy even a moment of the festival or have a moment’s peace here.”_

With his mind made abundantly clear, he returned to where Rin still slept. He pressed a kiss to her shoulder and saw that she shifted slightly, murmured something indistinct but otherwise remained asleep. The strain of yesterday had taken more from her than she had permitted anyone to see, as he suspected. He soon lay beside her, his fingers running through the fine, soft strands of her hair. 

The morning light saw Berlas and Kholas riding south to find the King. They did not have much farther to go from where they had camped the night prior to find the vanguard watch. They were taken to where the King held counsel. 

The King greeted them, _”It had been some time since the days on the eastern shore. Yet I think I know why you come. News of the Prefect?”_ 

Kholas sighed and Berlas said, _”Lack of news, sire. We had hoped that he had come down to meet you yesterday, or earlier further to the south. 

“He did not meet the Lady of Cardolan upon her arrival yesterday and there was nearly a riot. Someone had stirred the crowd to fever pitch with handbills distributed prior. The instigators are still to our knowledge being sought.”_ 

Aragorn’s head dropped at this news and he washed his hands over his face. The King expelled a heavy breath as his hands slid down and his expression was sombre.

_”I had hoped this would be a merry occasion for more than one reason,”_ he said, thinking of the grim report he received close to a year ago now on the outcome of events in Esgaroth. This would have been her first venture out since that. Treachery closed in on both sides of the Misty Mountains, dogged her steps relentlessly. Had he made an error in revealing her presence two years ago?

_”I will send messengers back with you to instruct my men there. We will follow to arrive in the afternoon in force, lest civil unrest continues on from yesterday. Ride now back to Bree with haste. Seek Hanasian. I speak with him, and my cousin, though not as a public meeting.”_

The two men bowed and left to prepare a swift ride back to Bree. With them came the King’s messengers came and a host of guards. The King’s arrival would be known hours before he arrived. 

The riders made speed back north and arrived at noon. Things had changed since they had set out the evening before. The messengers found a commander of the King’s Guard in Bree, and the host of guards set camp on the outskirts near where the road from the Andrath found Bree.


----------



## Elora (Apr 7, 2013)

Kholas made straight for the Prancing Pony Inn. He had a little trouble getting inside the door for it was already a busy festival day. He sighted Tarina serving the crowd and found that eased his concern slightly. The general mood seemed lighter than the day before. He managed to catch her eye for a brief moment and a slight smile told him all he wished to know. He slipped back out and headed to the smithy. He had plenty of work to do. 

Berlas made for the house secured for Hanasian and Rin. The house was no longer concealed. Yesterday’s arrival meant that the throngs knew exactly where they were. The intensified watch made it all the clearer. Two banners extended down the front of the house: Cardolan’s blue and silver on one side and Gondor’s black and silver on the other. 

Berlas was stopped once by one of the King’s Guard and a second time by a grey-cloaked Ranger. It was comforting that more than the Company and Cardolan’s own watched on the one hand. On the other, it spoke to how precarious things yet were that it was deemed necessary. Balanced on a knife’s edge, he thought with concern. The increased presence of the King’s men seemed to keep things calm within the town, while the Company maintained the inner watch with Rowdy’s men, whatever they were, around the house itself.

Upon arrival, Berlas found himself greeted first by Molguv. The giant of a Haradian was stationed by the front door. He grinned at Berlas, no doubt having heard of his twice over interrogation upon the way, but the smile had a savage, feral quality to it. Molguv, like all of the others, took any threat against the Company as a personal one and Hanasian and Rin most certainly would be Company for the rest of their days. Retirement meant little. Added to that was the proprietary way in which Molguv viewed Lochared and Rosmarin. The man was one that considered bonds tribe as a holy thing and he had summarily claimed the two as his the very day he had crossed paths with him. 

Vid had quietly theorised that it all came down to events that day. Had Loch not thumped him and Rin not robbed him, the Haradian would probably have been as interested in acquiring them as he was in Donius. Just what Khule and Wulgof had done, according to Vid’s theory, beggared the imagination.

Berlas nodded at the grinning Haradian and Molguv sidled his bulk to one side to admit him without challenge. Even as Berlas reached for the door, however, he found it opened. Hanasian himself stepped out with his sister Halcwyn by his side. Berlas took several steps back so that they all stood in the front garden, replaying the King’s message in his head and wondering whether to deliver it in front of Hanasian’s sister or not.

While Berlas thought, Hanasian greeted him and said, _”We have come to Bree to enjoy the festival and to meet the King and his Summer Court. If it must be such that we greet the King in the stead of the Prefect, then so be it. We will go in force, for I will risk no harm to Rin.” 

“Very good, sir,”_ Berlas answered, one puzzle resolved neatly for him by his former captain.

Behind, in the doorway, lurked his current captain. After what had been seen yesterday in the preparations, no one was under any doubt that accomplishing this feat would not be easy. Aside from the obvious preparations for security, getting Rin to cooperate was no small challenge. Berlas eyed Videgavia and the Daleman gave nothing away. Did she even know yet? He rolled his shoulders and set to the preparations that he could accomplish. 

One thing that could always be said about the Company, Black or Free, was that when a decision was made, they were ready quickly. Not only did they clean up and get into their dress blacks, they saw to the necessary security arrangements in the process. The Rangers were assembled by some means and appraised of the plan for the afternoon. Massuil had his men set watch while preparations were made.

It fell to Farbarad to brooch the matter with Rin and he was surprised at how easily she accepted the idea. He trotted down the stairs to inform the others that they would not need to secure the Lady of Cardolan to her saddle and then her horse to five other horses to prevent her from making a break for it. Perhaps, he mused on his way, the idea of being trapped inside a house did not appeal to her. He was aware that Rin, Halcwyn, Rose, and Lady Anvikela had spent quite some time together. What had they come up with? Little did he know that it had been Halcwyn’s intervention to tip the balance.

When Rin had finally emerged, and after the rigourous security briefing had concluded, the women had been left with their tea to consider matters. No one was to go anywhere. Halcwyn refused to allow a few rabble ruin her days with her brother and family. She resolved that she was going to head to the camp where her husband had the horses no matter what anyone had to say about it. Little did she know that he had already sold them all. 

If Halcwyn was going, Rin resolved, then so was she. There was a festival out there and for once she was to attend like a guest, a normal person. Rin had seen festivals many times before, but from a very different angle. She had spent more than enough time running, hiding. She had done nothing wrong, this time. She was not about to be kept hidden in a house now. She’d not stolen anything. Rin could scarcely believe her luck when Farbarad came to her and broached the subject of heading out.

The time came, then, to set out to meet the King upon his arrival at Bree. Alert, hands steady and resolve sharp, they formed an impressive party as they rode towards the southern gates.

Word of the King’s approach had gathered a crowd once more. This throng, though, was far more orderly than that of the day before. The heavy presence of the King’s Guard accounted for some of that. However many had been startled and even shocked by what had gripped them and close they had come to a frightening precipice. Upon his approach, the King seemed grim. He was preoccupied with the Prefect’s absence. Yet, as his Queen joined him he found the cloud that had gripped him relinquished its hold on him. Aragorn resolved that this Midsummer festival would be one of the best in memory. Hope, renewal, life and prosperity. That is what would come from this festival and his Summer Court.

His expression lightened and the crowd responded in kind, remembering why they had gathered here and the merriment to be had. As he rode with his Queen into Bree, a host arrived to greet him. The crowd withdrew to allow some thirty of the King’s Dunedain Rangers to approach. The men walked in a large oval and within their arc came a smaller party. Aragorn recognised men of the original Black Company of Arnor there, and a new face near the front that he had not seen before. A sandy haired fellow, possibly of Dunland or Rohan. Foster brother to his cousin, he wondered, as they drew near. Within this narrower circle, was a third party. He saw Hanasian, his old friend, and his cousin. Rosmarin was with child, he noted, and appeared fair and bright in the midst of so many warriors. Behind them came a very pleased looking Ranger of Cardolan. Pleased and relieved, Aragorn amended, as he studied Farbarad.

The crowd eagerly watched this grand meeting, drawn in and along by what they saw. There was no hint of tension, of ambition, of greed. Humbly did the Lady of Cardolan acknowledge her King and Queen. As humble as any of the others in her party. Warmly were they received, greetings of monarch and kinsman returned. A grand meeting was beheld by all, and it was in a sense a relief to both Hanasian, Rin, and Aragorn. The question on everyone’s mind was: where was the Prefect? Things were amiss, but for this moment, it didn’t seem to enter the minds of anyone.


----------



## Elora (Apr 8, 2013)

_”And I say that she’s behind it all! The handbills, the Prefect’s disappearance, everything! I think she's carving out a return to power, and under the nose of the Court what is more. I'm not the only one saying it, either!”_ 

Rin’s stomach twisted at the overheard assessment of her culpability. So many glittering nobles in a stately orbit of that garden; brilliant and fair beneath the summer stars and moon. All of them whispering, speculating. Sedition. Treason. Treachery. Power. Ambition. Greed. They thought she did it! Her! And what proof did she have that she was innocent? Those responsible for the handbills had not been found. The Prefect was still missing! The longer it took the more they whispered. All the while smiling at her with all those sharp teeth. She should never have come, never have left home. Never. Still, what had she accomplished there? Had the wolves decided to hunt other prey than her? Was her son any safer now? For all she knew, one of those she watched was responsible for this. So many wished for Cardolan to fail once more. The realm was riven by division and plots even now. 

While she was distantly aware that her heart thrummed, the twins were definitely aware. They, in turn, were restless. How they turned and twisted and pushed at her. She had to breathe and sit down. Yes…or sit down and then breathe. 

A hand slid around her elbow and someone said, _”There you are!”_ 

It was all she could do to not leap out of her skin with fright. Something cracked, a noise from far away it seemed and she suddenly light headed. On the twins swum, churning about. The hand on her elbow became firmer and then tight. Far too tight. Someone gripped her wrist. If they weren’t careful, they’d tip her hand and she’d drop the glass she held. Down she looked to her right hand. Something wasn’t right. Not right at all. No. Not at all. What was that buzzing sound? The lanterns in the garden were too bright, too hot. She needed to close her eyes and so she did.


----------



## Elora (Apr 8, 2013)

The final shard of glass fell into the bowl with an innocent plink. Aragorn bent close to check one final time for lingering slivers. Finding none, he began bandaging. Once begun, he could look up to inspect his patient’s face. Wan and her eyes unfocused. Her breathing was not so shallow and uneven now. An improvement. 

_”Six or seven months?” _he asked the man who was coiled like a snake beside him. 

_”Five,” _Hanasian replied in a strained voice and added, _”Twins.” 

“Ah,” _Aragorn said and after a few more passes of the bandage, _”Not deep enough to require stitches at least, nor enough blood lost under normal circumstances to be of concern…but twins.” 

“She pushes too hard, as always,”_ Hanasian muttered, exasperated and worried all at once, and Aragorn nodded. 

_”Not that I think she will listen to me any better than she does you, my friend, but I will instruct her to rest.” 

“I rest,”_ Rosmarin said, words sliding around in her mouth like marbles. 

_”Do more of it, cousin,”_ Aragorn said firmly as he tied off the bandage. 

He watched her frown as he set her hand gently down and bent closer to inspect her eyes, _”You are tired enough to sleep even now.” 

“Are you going to arrest me?” 

“What for?” 

“Treason…sedition…” 

“Not tonight Rosmarin.” 

“Oh.” 

“Lean back…go on…there...not so very bad now, is it?” 

“No.” 

“Hush...”_ 

Hanasian watched his king pass his hands over his wife’s eyes and was surprised to see that her eyes remained closed. Certainly she’d not be nearly so biddable were they his hands. Aragorn rose to his feet and removed the bowl and other items he had needed as Hanasian bent in to press a kiss to his wife’s brow. That done, and Rin resting quietly now, the Ranger straightened and followed his king into the next room where the others waited. Aside from Farbarad and Rowdy, events had drawn Faramir and none other than Voromir. It had been Voromir’s swift action that had ensured that matters had fared worse. Hanavia sat on the floor, torn between the two new faces of the Steward and the lord. As soon as his father walked in, the little boy pushed uncertainly to his feet and made for Hanasian. He had only started to walk on the journey to Bree, determined to keep up with everyone else. 

Rin had such things planned for their son. Jugglers, acrobats, actors, all sorts of animals and flowers and food. All the sights and sounds of the festival, all the colours and merriment. Add to that three cousins and she had a feast of discoveries all mapped out. Hanasian had suspected that it would have been exciting for Hanavia and his mother, as certainly no one had managed to give Rin any such wondrous experience when she was a child. But now what? Hanavia reached his legs, tugged on his pants and reached up. Hanasian collected him up easily and settled him in. Pleased to have the same vantage as all of the others, Hanavia contented himself with this arrangement and fiddled absently with his father's shirt sleeve. 

_”I had thought to ask my cousin to act in her Prefect’s stead,”_ Aragorn said as he set down the bowl of glass shards. 

_“I see,”_ Hanasian replied uncomfortably, glancing to where Farbarad and Rowdy waited. 

_”I see now that such a request is too much to ask at this juncture.” 

“Perhaps not, Sire,”_ Voromir said, leaning forward in his chair, _”I startled her tonight. What happened was mere accident, no more than that. She has demonstrated herself quite capable.” 

“Generous of you, Lord,”_ Farbarad replied, recalling all too sharply just what the man’s opinion of Rosmarin had been not so very long ago. He knew the questions, thinly veiled accusations, the man had thrown out at Pelargir. He had been in the gathered crowd there himself, 

_”Things have changed, Ranger,”_ Voromir said, a touch of ice returning to his voice, _”I read that report from Esgaroth.” 

“Ah,”_ Farbarad retorted, dangerous gleam to his eyes, _”Then that is all it took! Her abduction, beating, the attack on -” 

“Farbarad-“ _Hanasian interjected as he realised that Farbarad was about to gravely insult a lord of Gondor. Aragorn held up a stern hand. 

_”I think it best if Farbarad and I wait outside, now that we know Lady Rosmarin is in no further danger,”_ Rowdy quietly said and Aragorn nodded his agreement. 

Teeth grinding, Farbarad permitted himself to be taken outside and the door clicked shut after them. Faramir rubbed at his jaw, ”_Woe betide any he deems to be an enemy.” 

“And I have done little to prove myself otherwise,”_ Voromir finished with a terse nod and considered Hanasian, _”I take no offense, Captain. But I will have you know that my actions are always taken in line with what I deem best for the realm. You saw that in Pelargir and again… in Nildrick and his merry band…I think you know of him as Rowdy?” 

“He’s yours, then? I had wondered,”_ Hanasian replied thoughtfully. 

_”I understand that a number of additional measures have been taken to secure your family here in Bree, Hanasian,”_ Aragorn said, _”They are to continue?” 

“Yes…I had considered returning home as well.” 

“Understandable,”_ Faramir said. 

_”Unwise,” _Voromir opined, _”Aside from what the Summer Court would make of Cardolan running, tail between legs, consider whether this was not the intent of the architect of all of this. What waits for you? Without the Prefect’s men, have you enough to assure a safe return safely?” 

“What the Captain elects to do is his decision alone. It is his wife, his son, his unborn children, his sister and her family,”_ Aragorn stated. 

Hanasian turned away to study Rosmarin in the next room. She had drawn her legs up to curl in the chair. 

_”Neth,”_ Hanavia said softly, unable to manage the full elvish word for mother just yet. 

Hanasian stroked the soft dark hair of his son and turned back, _”We will remain here in Bree until such time as the way home can be secured. With the cooperation of the Free Company, that can commence now, with my King’s consent to deploy armed forces in Cardolan.” 

“Would that it were not required, Hanasian. Yet it is as it must be. I will speak with Captain Videgavia if necessary. The Rangers of Arnor are also at your disposal. If you need more, you have only to ask.” 

“Thank you, sire. I believe that is more than generous.” 

“Let the search for the instigators of that near-riot and the Prefect’s whereabouts continue. If word is received, we will reconvene,”_ Aragorn said and heads nodded. 

_”Lastly, while in Bree, please allow yourselves to be seen. Provided security prevents any unpleasantness, it will serve to further ease tensions if the populace see that the festival continues.”_ 

And so it came to be that the Summer Court went on without the Prefect and Hanasian’s family remained to enjoy the festival and to be seen to enjoy the festival. If Videgavia and Berlas had worried about what an idle Company might get up to, their worries were over. Cardolan was a vast territory and the stakes were high.


----------



## Elora (Apr 8, 2013)

Flecks of foam spotted his mount’s lips. If he pushed much farther at this rate, his horse would be blown and he’d be no less late than he already was. Later, in fact, and that could not be countenanced. 

_”Ho there! Where are you off to so late in the day and at such a speed?”_ 

Mardoc swung his horse about hard in the direction of the man who hailed him. So hard that his horse stumbled. He squinted ahead and saw that it appeared to be a Ranger. The man seemed to materialise out of thin air, but tired eyes at dusk were unreliable companions. He slipped out of his saddle and onto legs no more certain than those of his horse. The creature was shivering beside him as if they stood in the depths of winter. 

The Ranger closed and added, _”You’ll not get much further tonight, friend.” 

“The King? Has the King made Bree yet?”_ Mardoc asked and noted distantly that his voice was as shaky as the horse. 

_”Aye, a day ago now. You wouldn’t happen to be the Prefect of Cardolan, would you?”_ 

Mardoc barked mirthless laughter at the question that sounded wrong, too edgy, even for him. What had happened to his steady nerves and steadier hand? 

_”No, and that’s a good thing for if I was I’d be dead.” 

“That so?” _

Was that movement he caught out of the corner of his eye? Beside him his horse let out a terrible groan and collapsed, thankfully away from where he stood. 

_”See that? Happened to the Prefect while he was in the saddle. Thrown. Neck snapped.” 

“Accident, then?” 

“If you say so.” 

“You don’t?” 

“I’m a messenger. I say what I’m told to.”_ 

Massuil watched the man lose whatever it was that had kept him upright. Horse and man lay on the earth, helpless and vulnerable. One would live, the other would not, if the Valar were merciful. Massuil had given up waiting for mercy from that quarter. He glanced to where one of his men had draw close in response to the signal. 

_”Ride north. You know what to do.” 

“Which one first?”_ 

Massuil rubbed his hand as he thought. Sometimes the muscles tensed from gripping the cane all day into a painful claw. 

_”He’s still one of us. Tell Hanasian first but get yourself to Aragorn immediately after!”_ 

With that the younger Ranger was away, loping into the approaching night and leaving Massuil to dispense the mercy in the Valar’s stead. He drew a dagger and approached, little liking for the task ahead. Had to be done, though. Like many things, had to be done. Besides which, cooked right, a lot could be done with horse meat.


----------



## Elora (Apr 23, 2013)

The Midsummer Festival was one to be remembered, and it was a relief to King Aragorn and to many others that the rest of the days were filled with much gaiety and were very normal. This was a relief to many, for many who were tasked with security of the King, Hanasian and Rin, and the general public were tense even if many of those who in charge of protection appeared to enjoy themselves. The Company was mostly active even though they appeared to be having the time of their lives. The Old Company, that inner core, kept a careful watch on Hanasian and Rin as they moved about, wandered Bree’s markets and spent time in the Rohirrim camp as guests of Halcwyn. Halrad and Foldwine arrived late to Bree and were swiftly appraised by their former comrades. They watched close the Rohirrim camp. The King’s messenger Darian and many of the King’s Guard watched steadily as the King spent time amongst the people of Bree. 

Enedoth had, in the course of his bartering, had gained much wealth. It was far more than he had dreamed he migh. His horse breeds were prized here in the north, and each drew a top price the first day. By weeks end the payments had been made and he had kept news of his fortune close. Still he was sure to lay on a kingly feast to celebrate this good fortune. Much of the Old Company and the wider collection of the Free Company attended. Even King Aragorn and Queen Arwen happened by, a high honour. There was considerable talk of this newly arrived Horse Lord and Lady and the connection to Cardolan’s consort and the Lady of Cardolan herself was made by a number of the more astute students of these things. With such talk conspiracies were made and broken and there were no shortage of talk. 

As the Festival played out, the Ranger rode hard and true and sought out Hanasian in the early hours of a balmy night towards the close of the festival. He found Hanasian on the step of the house they called home while in Bree, smoking his pipe. Delayed by only a few careful questions from Videgavia, Hanasian motioned the young Ranger to approach as he enjoyed the quiet of the night and his pipe. 

_”You have ridden hard and long. What word do you bring?” 

“The Prefect is dead. Massuil is with Mardoc, the messenger, now. The man had pressed himself and his horse so hard that he could not continue after he encountered us.”_ 

The Ranger would have been disappointed if he was anticipating surprise from Hanasian.

The elder Ranger murmured half to himself, _”This explains some things.”_ 

After a moment’s pause, Hanasian unhitched a water bag from his belt and offered to the younger Ranger. The man accepted it with a grateful nod and took a swallow. This afforded Hanasian some opportunity to study the young man. 

_”You are young, yet you wear the Star of the Dunedain. What is your name?” 

“Harlond, grandson of Elendur.”_ 

Hanasian studied him closer still, then after a moment said, _”Yes, I knew Elendur. I can see a likeness.” 

“You knew my grandfather?”_ Harlond asked and Hanasian nodded.

_”Yes, he was my first commander. I only knew him only for a brief time for he fell at Raven Falls in an ambush. We brought his body home”_ 

The young ranger was silent as he absorbed this and Hanasian asked, _”You don’t mention your father. Who was your mother?” 

“I would rather not say,”_Harlond said quietly. 

Hanasian waved a hand and Videgavia and Farbarad, who lingered watchfully, and then said to the young ranger, _”To claim a line as great as Elendur’s is no small thing. By doing so you invite questions such as this.” 

“Lady Anna of Chetwood. I do not know who my father is.”_ 

Hanasian thought a moment, then said, _”You are indeed the grandson of Elendur. Come, rest. You will need to attend promptly to King Aragorn in the morning, so take what you can in the few hours left to you to do so.”_ 

Hanasian offered him a mat on the front room where some of the others were sleeping before he returned to the bed he shared with his wife. 

The next day, the festival came to an official close. The King and Queen said their farewell to Bree and prepared to go north to their home by Lake Evendim. The great city of Elendil, Annuminas, was being rebuilt, and Aragorn wanted to spend the summer there. But the ill news of the passing of the Prefect left him in a dour mood. He worried at the trouble it would pose his cousin, Lady Rosmarin. Troubles that lurked beneath the surface. 

While Aragorn was aware that he would have to announce his intention prior to departing Bree, he was beset by who to name as the Prefect’s successor. He could not make Hanasian Prefect for he was too close to Rin as was Farbarad. Mecarnil would have been his choice, but he has passed. Aragorn realised that there was no successor to name, for now. The realm would have to, therefore, take its place as a province of Arnor and be ruled from his seat in Minas Tirith. Any remaining misguided independence feelings had best not be acted upon, or his army of the North, led by Hanasian and consisting of the Dunedain Rangers and the Free Company would give swift answer. This announcement at his morning address seemed to meet with the crowd’s approval. Bree seemed pleased their King had taken such a stand, a promising start given Bree was an influential centre within Cardolan’s ancient bounds.

With the departure of the King, the crowds in Bree slowly drifted away and life slowly returned to its drowsy routine. Enedoth and Halcwyn and their sons set to go but it was a hard parting. Hanasian and Halcwyn spent the morning talking and the three young boys played and ran laughed and dodged legs of the tall people. All three cried when it came for the wagon to move and Halcwyn left with a promise extracted that Hanasian and Rosmarin would have to journey to Rohan as soon as they could. 

They too would have gone shortly thereafter, but Rin was afflicted by severe cramping pain. Though she would have gritted her teeth and borne it. Hanasian refused to travel with her in such a state. Instead stayed a week and it would be a time of rest for them. The combined Company did not, however, rest much. Between the watch and patrolling the roads, there was little for to rest. All was not lost though for they did, at least, get a night together at the Prancing Pony where they all seemed to be in the common room. 

Talk was of the days of old, and of their time last spent in Bree. Most of those who joined after listened intently. When Mulgov came in after he searched out his stashes from when they had passed through what seemed like a long time ago, he complained that well over half had been looted. But he had enough to buy plenty of ale. Loch and Rose were only there briefly, and slipped away together somewhere. They seemed to do that a lot when Loch wasn’t on duty. Lady Anvikela, who didn’t normally drink, had let her guard down this night, and though she got a bit wild with her table dancing, the only incident was later when she set fire to a table with a drunken display of wizardry. 

Together the two sisters exercised careful control of their powers and kept each other in check. Apart, Rose was with Loch and little else entered her mind, and Lady Anvikela was usually reserved on her own. It was a good thing she rarely drank anything but this night was one of those rare occasions. Anvikela took a liking to the locally brewed golden ale. It was in abundant supply for Videgavia needed a the fresh bucket of ale to put the flames out.

Berlas stood and said to anyone who too interest at what was happening at the table and said, _”Nothing here to see.”_

His stare was intent and noone seemed inclined to argue the point, despite the dark burn that would adorn the centre of the table for the rest of its days. Berlas took Lady Anvikela by the hand and she stood wobbly. 

_”Come m’lady. Lets go for a walk.”_ 

She giggled an acceptance. Berlas led her toward the door and it was obvious that he would likely be doing the walking for the both of them before too long. Anvikela’s customary reservations appeared to have been melted away by Bree’s golden ale and, after some cooler night air, it took her awareness as well. Berlas caught her as she crumpled and carried her back to her bed. 

He pulled a blanket up over her, _”Goodnight Lady Anvikela.”_ 

Matters seen too, Berlas was quick to return to the common room before talk got away on them all. By the time he got back to the Prancing Pony, he found most had drifted away when he returned, including Videgavia. 

Most, but not all. The Dirty Three were still stubbornly installed at an unsinged table. 

To them Berlas said, _”We best get some rest this night. If Doc is feeling well enough on the morrow, we will ride.”_ 

Khule an Wulgof grumbled, saying they should have slipped away as well. While Berlas’ words had been a suggestion rather than an order, they knew they all would be called to order in the morning.


----------



## Elora (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning saw a few tender heads and sluggish risers around Berlas that little Hanavia took little mercy on. The boys parents were notoriously early risers and their son seemed to take after them. Berlas thought that Hanavia had to have been up at the crack of dawn to explore as far into the room as where Khule had settled onto his mat in the small hours of the morning. The boy showed not the slightest hint of trepidation as Khule had opened his eyes to find the weight on his chest was his former Captain’s son. The Easterling groaned which did nothing to discourage Hanavia in the least. He smiled at the man, and once he had decided his fun had been had, clambered off and went in search of his next victim. That, Berlas mused, was a habit he seemed to have gained directly from his mother. That and her eyes. The boy had the same silver and blue intensity she did. 

He was not surprised that neither Rose nor Anvikela were about at this time. At his guess, it would be some hours before Anvikela ventured out of her room. When she did, he would be courteous as ever. Last night was an aberration brought on by far too much of the Prancing Pony’s golden ale. He resolved to make no mention of it, the better to let any lingering embarrassment she may feel fade all the faster. While his thoughts wandered from that to the day ahead, his eyes tracked Hanavia’s progress through the front room and the sleeping men. Once he had pried open eyelids or climbed over prone sleeping forms, the boy wandered out again. His walking was far from confident still, but it was astounding to watch how swiftly children learned at this age. Hanavia had been crawling when he arrived and now he was walking. He had a few discernable words before but since then his vocabulary had expanded since. Khule had been teaching him a smattering of Easterling, Molguv some Southron. He already had Westron, Dunlending and Sindarin from his parents. The lad was a quick study.

He smiled faintly at a sudden memory that sprang unbidden to mind. It was of Rin’s expression as her son called her in the Elvish fashion. She had rolled her eyes in exasperation and asked her husband what was wrong with normal, hard working, practical languages like Westron or her own Dunlendish. Hanasian’s reply had been an unapologetic, toothy grin that had made her mutter fitfully about Rangers. As she had stalked away, Hanavia on her hip and skirts flaring, she had been grinning herself. That memory prompted him up and off his mat in search of breakfast. Like Hanavia, he could hear movement in the kitchen and that was promising. 

The source of the activity proved to be the very Lady of Cardolan herself. She wore simple clothing fit for travel, a grey kirtle and a dusky pink surcoat, and a determined expression as she prodded eggs in a pan. It was good to see her up and about and she looked reasonably well, her hair haphazardly piled on her head but already sliding half way down her back again. In the morning light, she seemed a little pale to him but then that had always been the case. She had seemed fashioned from ice the first he had met her. In any case, Hanasian would not permit her to be up and about if she was not well. Then again, Hanasian was nowhere to be seen and the former Company Healer was the sort of woman to sneak downstairs while her husband was busy elsewhere to cook breakfast. Hanavia hung contentedly off her skirts, playing with the folds and humming to himself. There was tea already brewed and steaming on the table and she had started to gather plates and cutlery. 

_”No bacon?”_ he observed and she wrinkled her nose. 

_”I cannot abide the scent of it cooking for some strange reason,”_ she explained and then added, _”You’re perfectly competent to cook some yourself – once I am well out of the kitchen.” 

“Oh, high praise indeed from you, Doc,”_ Berlas returned. 

With a wry grin, she said _”Well…you’ve come a long way and I felt it was time for credit to be given where it is due.”_ 

At that he stepped back and made a slightly absurd bow that elicited a dry chuckle as she prodded at the eggs. 

_”Are they all for you, Doc?”_ Berlas asked.

_“I suppose I could spare some…if you’re willing to work for them.” 

“What would you have of me?” 

“Well now…let me see…”_ 

He knew what was coming and was already moving to finish setting the table and to start toasting some dark rye bread. He added other things such as butter and cheese and mushrooms, with a careful eye should the cooking of those disagree with the woman who shared the kitchen with him. She eyed the pan dubiously and then shrugged, to the relief of both of them.


----------



## Elora (Apr 24, 2013)

Moments such as these were rare enough that they could be counted on one hand. Berlas had no idea where Hanasian, Farbarad or Rowdy were and the Company were doing their best to sleep off the prior night. He remembered the first one in a rain soaked forest outside Tharbad. Having robbed two of their men and been apprehended quite by fortuitous accident, it had fallen to him to ensure she did not scarper off again as they worked their way out to where her brother had been apprehended. He had warned her not to run, more for her safety than anything else. She had pinned him with those eyes of hers. They had been so bleak, so washed of hope, so frightened, and he found himself stuck fast then and there. Confused and disturbed by his reaction, he had been certain to keep a careful distance. That only grew when realities had been made abundantly clear. Hanasian had placed her on his horse and under his personal protection. By the time they left Bree, fates were sealed, paths chosen and Berlas had been careful to ensure he was not caught in the midst of it.

Still, for all of that, he found he was drawn to her time and again. At first he put down to her spirit, that blazing strength, for she was a most unusual woman. But it was more than that. She was an enigma to him and he had a weakness for mysterious women. There was always more to her than first appeared. Always. She was also peverse, argumentative, stubborn pain in his neck and she managed to undo his efforts at decorum, restraint and proper conduct without breaking a sweat. 

She was the best cheat at cards he had ever met and the things he had heard about that night in Minas Tirith meant that she was a barrel of fun when she let her hair down. Berlas forced himself to collected his thoughts before they ran too far. She was his former Captain’s wife, and a mother, and as such he could not permit himself to dishonour himself, Hanasian or her. 

They settled down at the large table in the kitchen for breakfast, just the two of them. A few times he was rewarded with her laughter, a silvery sound and each time he caught himself wondering what it was like to hear that every day. As they spoke, he did not dare use her name for to him it was too dangerously personal and intimate. She was Doc and he was not Hanasian and that, he knew, was that. Berlas had been so profoundly relieved when Hanasian had announced their retirement. He had been exhausted by the effort of keeping a safe distance, of ensuring he did nothing untoward and the gnawing fear that something would happen that would expose his confused feelings or worst still, something dreadful would happen to her. For all of that, he had been so very overjoyed to see her again on that beach and that familiar lurching feeling in his stomach had returned like an old friend. This morning, however, there was none of that. It was hard work to not look too long at her or too deeply into her eyes, but he was managing. It was going far better than he had dared dream. 

The scuff of boots in the hall signalled the end of this precious time and Videgavia entered the kitchen like a dark shadow. His eyes flickered over them, pausing on Doc in brief assessment and then to the food on the table. He settled at the table, gathered up a plate and began filling it. 

_”We leave today, I take it,”_ Videgavia said, gaze flicking to Doc and then to where Berlas sat a few seats away. Something in his Captain’s expression made him uncomfortable. 

_”I hope so. Have to leave before Molguv discovers the extent of the damage to his secret wealth,”_ she said, smile flickering over her lips. 

_”I don’t suppose you’d know how that happened,”_ Videgavia pressed. 

Rin set her cup of tea on the table, lent back in her chair and placed her hands protectively over her rounded belly. 

_”Well now, you know what happens to women in this state. Perhaps I did, once. Perhaps I did not. Who can say?”_ she said archly and won a rare smile for Videgavia before he set to buttering his toast. 

_”In any case, I am well enough. Have been for days now. Overprotective, peremptory Rangers are the only reason we have delayed so long.” 

“Sparks and Bells disagreed with you Doc. It was sensible to wait and given there are preparations to ready the wagon for you now, I think you’ll get your wish to set out.” 

“Wagon? I am not a sack of grain!” _

And with that, Doc pushed her chair back, collected up her son and marched off to settle some accounts with overprotective Rangers who thought she’d be better off rattling around in some undignified manner in the back of a wagon. 

_”Are they really out there with the wagon?”_ he asked his captain and Vidgavia lifted a shoulder. 

_”They’ve fashioned some sort of cover over the tray with the help of Donius and Daius. Very comfortable, for a wagon.”_ 

Berlas leant back in his chair with a wide grin as he imagined the scene that was likely unfolding right now outside the stable by the house. When his attention returned to his Captain he found Videgavia was studying him intently. 

_”Careful, Ber,”_ he sternly warned, _”That way lies trouble, as I would think you very well know from past experience.”_ 

Berlas knew that Videgavia was not referring to heading out to watch the confrontation. There was little that the Daleman missed and Videgavia was aware of the circumstances that had led to his transfer to the Black Company. He had a habit of losing his heart to the wrong women. Or, as he saw it, the right woman at the wrong time. Both of them had pale hair, one golden as wheat and the other like sunlight on snow, and a fire in their spirit to which he was a moth. Unable to turn his back, likely to perish if he succumbed. 

Berlas sighed, _”That I know, Cap.”_ 

By midday they were on their way, and though he kept his usual safe distance Berlas could see through the back of the modified wagon one grumpy Company Healer, one badly hung over former foreign sorceress and one blissfully napping Prince of Cardolan. Evidently the overprotective Rangers had won. They set a moderate pace, for the return journey was one that had been carefully orchestrated. Scouting patrols and reconnaissance had been arranged to sweep the surrounding land for any possible threat. 

The architects of the riot remained at large and there were serious questions over the nature of the Prefect’s demise. Misadventure or something more sinister? In any case, the Company had their work cut out for them. Get to the bottom of it, assure peace in Cardolan, deal with any insurgencies that may arise. For once, this was an assignment that did not seem them marching endless miles through deserts or jungles, deploying over oceans or boundless plains. This was an assignment at home for many of them. With Aragorn’s Rangers covering the northern lands, they would cover the central and southern regions and wherever the trail took them. Peace keepers…it was an entirely different beast to war and it remained to be seen how the Free Company would take to it. Some better than others, Berlas suspected, as he studied those around him.


----------



## Elora (Apr 24, 2013)

He was certain to be away before first light for he had much to see to. This Festival had, on the whole, been highly instructive. He was certain, now, that Silver Fox had made a fatal error in his calculations that had doomed them from the start. Their plans had always centred on Erían, either to lure her to them or to remove her entirely. He had long suspected this was the case, but Silver Fox had been a masterful at persuasion and his arguments had been convincing. Ultimately he was correct in that Erían was the key. But to come at her directly, secretly or in force, was to guarantee failure. 

First of all, there had been her uncle to contend with. By the time Cullith had been dealt with, most of their people in the south had been eradicated and that left them with the buffoons that had botched the first abduction so thoroughly. When news of that had reached him, he had wondered at whether the two abductors were not, in fact, serving a power other than Cardolan’s remaining loyal cabal. A power such as the Arthedainian High King of the supposed Reunited Realm. It had been a mad scramble to find someone suitably competent to insert into the Black Company. The Black Company was the second formidable barrier. The man they had found had been, in his opinion, a superb choice and he was singularly successful. Of course, there was Hanasian, Mecarnil and Farbarad to deal with. Silver Fox had failed to consider Aragorn had his wiles as well. If they could insert an agent into the Black, then so could the king. 

And last of all but not least of all there was Erían herself. Silver Fox had been a little too swift to discount her as a liability or handicap even from the outset. And, while he himself could admit that Prince would have been ideal, she had proven herself even more formidable than her father. She had survived Dunland, for one thing. That should have told them a thing or two. The Black had honed her into a salient threat or a powerful asset for Cardolan. She came with her own pet army! A little care and Silver Fox could have built an unassailable position but instead he had done his utmost to make her their avowed enemy. 

During the festival she had been close enough that he could have touched her had he but extended his arm. Once he had, for he had offered a steadying hand to her elbow as an overexcited child ran pell mell through the crowd for the honey glazed apples that had just been put out. The Black were everywhere, watching everything of course. Still if he had enough men and Silver Fox’s disregard for the outcome, he could have snatched her or her son. They’d have their Prince then. 

What Silver Fox had failed to see was that it was not the taking that was the test. It was keeping what had been taken. In his opinion, Aragorn had perceived this and considered it no small comfort that one of his closest friends and surest allies had succeeded in bringing Cardolan inextricably under the Reunited Realm. Unity through marriage was not a new thing and what he had seen during this festival had proven that Erían was utterly, inextricably bound to her husband. Cardolan’s Consort, and through him Aragorn himself, had an unshakeable grasp on Cardolan’s throne achieved not through violence and treachery, but by other means entirely. 

Still, it was not a complete loss. Unlike Silver Fox, he could work with Cardolan being loosely allied to the Reunited Realm. There was no need for overt war and independence. Under the Prefect, another of Aragorn’s men through and through, Cardolan had already started to attain a measure of self determination. Tharbad was prospering, a second bridge under construction. Lond Daer had resumed trade with Ithilien, Minas Tirith and Rohan. Life and breath was returning to Cardoaln’s ancient husk that strife such as Silver Fox fomented would crush. 

The Prefect had done admirably well and had the good grace to bow out when his purpose was served. Aragorn had not appointed another for there was not another to appoint. He already had a sense for how this would go. Cardolan would continue, and if it looked to anyone it would look to the one remaining person entitled to lead. The way was clear for her to take a gentle path out from the shadows and towards where she belonged for truly she was destined for this. He had known she was his rightful Queen from the moment he set eyes on her. She belonged to Cardolan and they to her.

She would need guidance, as any ruler did, that would serve her people’s needs first and foremost. And that guidance would find her. In time, with careful nurturing, Cardolan would have what was needed, what was surely deserved after so many centuries of suffering and depredation. Patience and care, a truly strategic vision. These were his strengths. He would pose no threat to his rightful Queen or her heirs. The key was Erían, and to obtain her he would have to avoid Silver Fox’s errors. There was a lot to do to build on the good work of recent months and to captialise on the opportunity he now saw. The way to Erían, the way to keep Erían, lay in the people around her. 

First things first, though: the scum responsible for that riot. They had to be dealt with.


----------



## Elora (May 5, 2013)

_*Meanwhile, east of Bree at the Forsaken Inn during the Festival… *_

Three men sat by the wall, about halfway between the door and the fireplace. The log post by that table added a bit of privacy, but still allowed them to keep an eye on the door and the bar across the way. The only other people in the place was a part-time bartender named Gavion, and a young girl serving maid named Reina. The regular staff had left with the proprietor for Bree to see the King. The three men at the table only knew each other by a nick name, which summed up their demeanour. 

_”Why have you called us here? You know this is where the Rangers gather regularly,”_ Gruff demanded as he looked about the place. The flickering shadows of the candle-lit room making shadows seem alive. 

_”I wanted to know that too”_ Old Man said, _”But Shadowy here said it is why it’s a perfect place to meet. Most all the Rangers are in Bree watching over things with the King coming and all, as is the regulars. There’s a part timer running this place with a very pretty young lass serving us. Says it’s safe.” 

“So what are you? You his mouth or something?”_ Gruff said to the old man and then to the other fellow that had yet to speak, _“Why don’t you talk for yourself?”_ 

He glared at the shadowy man, and after a few moments a raspy voice came from him in a whisper. 

_"This talk of nothing has no interest for me. You are here to speak of Bree. Is he there?” 

“Yes, as soon as I verified it was him, I headed here.”_ Gruff said before he drank down his ale. 

He flagged the bartender for another round. Shadowy smiled ever so slightly as Gruff started to talk again. 

_”He’s there with a few hundred of his friends close by. Rangers, Black Company, others. And there was trouble too. Someone had stirred the crowds up about political issues, and the Prefect of Cardolan was missing. The King was due in later and security got real tight. Had I not been making deliveries regular to here, I wouldn’t have gotten out of the town.”_ 

Old Man swirled the last inch of ale in his tankard, _”Yes, there has been some who had taken issue with the woman he took to wife. Makes things hard for you and- “_ 

Shadowy lifted his hand to signal the others to be quiet for Reina approached with fresh tankards. He leant back against the post, let the hood of his cloak hang low over his forehead, and watched as she made her way from the bar to their table.

Reina did not want to approach the table. These men badly unsettled her, but she had a job to do. She set the tankards before the men with an automatic smile, picked up the empties and set them on her tray. Old Man and Gruff each lifted their fresh ales and sipped them, but Shadowy grabbed her wrist as she started to walk away. The sudden stop caused one of the tankards to tip over as Reina suddenly turned, and ale splashed over the tray and onto her blouse. She froze, peered fearfully into the shadow of the man’s hood. He reached for one of the few upright tankards with his other hand and took it. Draining the last of its contents, he set it back on her sodden tray. 

Shadowy pulled her closer and whispered to her, _”It was paid for and I wasn’t done with it. Remember to ask next time.”_ 

He let go of her wrist just as the bartender called out, _”Reina, stop loitering with the customers!”_ 

She swallowed, held back sudden, hot, shamed tears, and scurried to the back of the bar. But Gavion was not finished with Reina just yet. 

_”They may be the only customers here tonight, but there is plenty of washing up to do. Can’t be chatting,”_ he said sternly to her. 

Reina was relieved he had set her onto another duty instead of sending her back to that table to apologise. She did not want to go back to that table. That man was scary and the others were rough looking. Nor did she say anything to set the record straight about what had happened. She knew that Gavion had noticed the spilt beer on her but he said nothing further to her. She was off through the back kitchen door to fetch water from the well. She would have to grab a couple logs to stoke the kitchen fire to put the water on to heat. 

Outside, Reina found the air was pleasantly cool after the heat of the day and the stars shone bright. She lingered for a time watching them and dreaming until a chill came over her with a slight breeze. The shadows of the nearby grove of oaks moved slightly as their leaves rustled and after the events inside she was skitterish. Reina hurred back inside to the kitchen and hoped she could remain in its safety until the three customers left.

Back at the table, Old said to Shadowy as Reina fled, _”That was really uncalled for, especially when we don’t wish to call attention to ourselves.”_ 

Shadowy looked up, his eyes caught the firelight from under his hood and gleamed. He said in his raspy whisper, _”Don’t matter much. Nobody here. The one I hoped to meet here was led astray at Esgoroth some time back, so he will likely not be walking in the door.”_ 

Gruff then asked, _”Who would this be?”_ 

Shadowy whispered, _”I just come from Dale, and this man was there well before. Got led on a trek east he did and I expected his return to Esgoroth to seek his revenge. But he did not arrive. I left messages for him to come to Bree. He may yet make it one day.” 

”So what are we to do then. Can’t stay here past tomorrow,”_ Old said. 

Shadowy sipped his ale and looked towards at the bartender who was busy wiping the bar top. In fact, his focus was on Reina behind him in the kitchen, working the fire and boiling the water. 

He rasped, _”You two will set off for Bree tomorrow morn. Move slowly for you will likely meet many leaving after the King departs. I’ll meet you there in a few days, a week at most, at Ferny’s Pub.”_ 

Gruff then said, _”Not yet! I have more to report on Bree no matter how distracted you are by this piece of fluff here.”_ 

Shadowy pulled his attention back to the surly man at the table and quashed the urge to do anything too sudden. Instead, he wheezed, _“Yes, I was distracted. What else do you have to say?”_ 

Gruff went on, _”I kept me eyes and ears open whilst at the Prancing Pony. They think me a local there now. There are a few folk that you may be interested in.”_ 

Shadowy sipped his ale and waited for him to go on. 

_”The new blacksmith. He’s been there only since last autumn. Took on apprentice work at first, but soon was the master. Quite skilled, they say almost too skilled for the likes of Bree.” 

“This is interesting to me why?”_ Shadowy asked. 

_”Well, being you mention Dale, and parts east. This man is an Easterling.” 

“I see.”_ Shadowy said, thinking. 

Gruff pushed on, _”Also, there is a bar wench at the Prancing Pony. She’s from the east as well though not so far as the blacksmith… Dale.”_ 

Shadowy scratched his chin, _’Change of plan. Gruff, you go back to Bree in the morning. Arrive by night and get a room at the Prancing Pony. Things should have quietened I think. Old will ride slower, and arrive a couple days later. I will see you at the Pony but you will not recognize me. I will then meet you later at Ferny’s.”_ 

They finished up their ales and retired to their rooms but Shadowy wasn’t long in emerging with his pack. He came back to the common room and looked around. The bartender was nowhere to be seen and Reina was still in back finishing up the washing. He slipped out the front and stood there for a moment pondering what to do. A simple walk may clear his head, but he instead made for the stable, and he left silently for Bree in the night. 

The town had settled after the King’s departure, more so when Cardolan’s party left. Shadowy, with Gruff’s help, had the information he needed. More than enough. He planned his steps carefully now, not wanting to tip off the lingering company men and Rangers. The first thing was to take care of a couple matters. Two of those responsible of stirring up the troubles before the festival and setting security ever so tight afterward had seemingly left town without a word. Once Shadowy heard who was on their trail, he was reasonably confident that they would never return. He was also confident that more than two were involved, but the Company and the Rangers were close on their heels. What he needed was peace and quiet.

In the days after Hanasian and Rin left Bree, Shadowy sat in the Pony watching her. The way she moved, the way she talked, her smile. Yes, he knew it to be her. He also noticed the Easterling that seemed to come in every night, from whom she held back little. He would have to be careful, for she could easily mark him, that is, if he still sounded the same. He didn’t. He would be safe, for now. 

With the general whereabouts of Hanasian now known all he had to do was wait for things to calm down. It would be some time before any move could be made. Besides, there seemed to be other factors in play here, and he was content to watch them play out. They may work to his advantage. For now.


----------



## Elora (May 6, 2013)

With all the Rangers and the Free Company patrolling Cardolan, the realm was stiff with people doing everything they could to assure peace. Unfortunately, their efforts did not extend to Hanavia. His teething had started again on the second day out from Bree and they had now been on the road for a week. Rin felt like she had not slept for a year. Around her, people were getting beyond irritable. There had been a rash of discipline problems that had prompted Videgavia to send the restless ones to the south to secure the key strategic port of Lond Daer and the crossing at Tharbad. Rin had commended that course of action through Hanavia’s distressed wailing, suggesting that undisrupted commerce and travel would be useful in ensuring the populace remained as settled as possible. 

Hanavia was capable of making quite a racket when he had a mind to and so there had been no debate over any of it. No one had even questioned why Rin was offering suggestions. Instead, Videgavia had agreed, wincing at a high note Hanavia managed to reach and had left with Berlas shortly thereafter. Berlas had taken nearly a third of the Company south at dawn the next day. They were for the most part Easterlings, but Runner’s squad remained behind. Hamoor had set out the following day with another third of the Company to support the Rangers along the north. And so, on day five, Hanavia’s teeth had successfully lain siege to his parents and the Old Company. Red eyes, and sharp tongues were at the ready and Rin had no idea how much longer any of them could last at this rate. 

The things that had soothed Hanavia before either were not with them or did not work. She did what she could to ease the pain, but it hardly seemed enough. There was no ice to be had, no cool room to leave soft cloths in. Rubbing his gums did not settle him and could, if you weren’t paying attention, leave you with a well bitten finger. Nothing calmed him. She spent night after night walking back and forth, rocking him. At best, he would settle to a fitful doze, a thin gruel of a sleep and never long enough. He was bad tempered and lashed out, as only a small child could, at anyone and anything near him. Hanasian tried to help but Hanavia would not have him. Rin confessed that she felt a little envious of that. He would barely tolerate her. Men and women slunk about, doing their best not to glare at her. It was, she thought, singularly miserable. Then one of the horses pulling the wagon developed a limp.

When the wagon stopped, so did the gentle rocking of the wagon tray. Hanavia, of course, woke up and soon after that his angry, painful protests returned. This unsettled the horses and nearly resulted in the crushing of Farbarad’s foot. Rin was already moving as fast as she could to gather everything up but it was not fast enough. 

_”Get that child out of here,”_ Hanasian shouted, losing his temper and making the horses dance even harder. 

Rin fled, howling child in her arms, to a safe distance. Of course, she could not go far enough because she wasn’t permitted to wander without an escort. So she went as far as she could, feeling rather like she would fall to pieces if Hanavia did not stop crying, and just sat down on the grass under a tree. Meanwhile, the column of the remaining Company dismounted to stretch their legs while men tended to the limping horse. Sour glances were thrown in her general direction as they moved about. The urge to scream, just as Hanavia was doing became too strong to resist. The force of it just not just surprise her. Hanavia was silent, blinking at her through his tears and saliva, his cheeks a bright red. Those by the wagon and column were staring at her too. It was, on the whole, blessedly and suddenly silent. The urge to giggle, a shimmer of hysteria, nearly escaped her control. She was assuredly mad. And, as that dawned upon her, Hanavia started to whine again. 

Rin set him down and wrapped her arms over her belly. If it was this hard with one child, how was she to handle another two and all at once at that? Still whining, Hanavia crawled through the grass and leaves to the other side of the tree where it was shadier. Rin pressed her hand to her brow and tried to straighten her tangled, crooked thoughts. This would pass. It would get better. It would. She could do this. She had to do this. Rin stared down at her growing stomach. No chance of backing out now. Hanavia had gone quiet on the other side of the tree and Rin leant back against the trunk. She closed her eyes and let the sun warm her eyelids.

Simple things, simple accomplishments and pleasures were what she needed to appreciate. She felt calmer by the thinnest of margins and so she moved around to the other side of the tree to the dappled shade so that she could watch her son. Rin did not realise she had started to slip into an exhausted, dazed sleep until something brushed her arm and ripped her back to the waking world of teething children, angry husbands and a country on the precipice of rebellion. Her heart slammed hard in her chest and she sucked in a deep breath as her burning eyes focussed on a pair of unfamiliar boots. Beyond those boots were horse hooves, muddied. Hanavia was no longer on the ground by her and dread soured in her stomach as her eyes travelled up the boots and legs to find a stranger staring down at her. 

He had her son on one hip and held the reins of his horse in the other hand. Her mind was paralysed by fear. He had her son! Rin scrambled to her feet, breathing shuddering, and pressed her back against the tree. Her son!


----------



## Elora (May 6, 2013)

_”Easy now, my Lady. I did not mean to startle you,”_ said the man holding her son. Behind him were two other men, their shoulders slumped and their eyes on the ground. They had an ill-favoured look to her, a furtive look that she knew all too well. The one holding her son was different. Slowly, he held Hanavia towards her and Rin snatched him back to her with the speed of a viper.

Hanavia nuzzled against her and she angled herself so that he was as far from these strangers as possible. It was then that she realised the two men were tied to the stirrup of the horse the third man led. She was so tired that she could not think straight.

_”You’re not a Ranger,”_ she said, words not nearly as distinct as she might like and the man’s eyes crinkled at the corners.

_”I am not,”_ he agreed, _”My name is Andred. I mean you, nor your son, no harm.”

“Who are they?”

“Men I thought you might be interested in, my Lady, given recent unfortunate events in Bree.”_

Rin knew she was gaping stupidly but her mind would not work properly. She should have already summonsed assistance but instead she asked a question.

_”The riot?”

“Yes.”

“You found the conspirators?”

“These two are all that remain.”

“Yet you are not a Ranger.”_

His eyes crinkled again. He had faded blue eyes and his face was so deeply tanned that it was only a few shades lighter than his brown, slightly unkempt hair and beard.

_”I suspect that is why I found them, my Lady,”_ he answered and Rin could sense that this was implicitly true from her own experience. There were many things duly authorised representatives of the crown could never hope to uncover. Her thinking finally assembled something approaching proper order.

_”I am going to call for help now,”_ she told him and he nodded calmly.

_”I rather thought you might. I’ll offer no trouble, my lady.”

“Good,”_ Rin answered as she angled back around the tree and added in a mutter, _”Because we’ve had quite enough of that for some time.”_

Andred watched her slide out of sight and heard her give the call. She used a military signal, which he approved of. Such signals gave so much more information and ensured an appropriately informed response to the alarm. The Free Company of Arnor was not tardy once the alarm was raised. Erían was whisked away by none other than the Wolf of Cardolan himself. Farbarad had lost none of his temper, Andred observed, for the Ranger dressed Erían down thoroughly as he swooped in. Yet for a reason he did not comprehend, Erían did not defend herself. No one should address her like that, in his opinion. But he could do nothing about that, for now, and had to now let events run their course.


----------



## Elora (May 6, 2013)

It would be some hours before Andred saw Erían again. His prisoners had been removed from his custody and kept under vigilant watch by the redoubtable Captain Videgavia. Meanwhile, Cardolan’s newest Ranger had set himself to interrogation and Andred found that the man was disturbingly effective. Not that this came as a surprise to him. Aragorn’s agent had been rumoured to be the best at the King’s disposal. For all of that, Andred knew that interrogations were all about truth and Andred’s policy was to stick to the truth.

After his interrogation, Andred was left to his own devices for a while. He could see the heels of the men left around his tent. He noticed they were facing outwards and not inwards. The fact that their current commander felt the need to ensure he was kept safe from the Free Company was welcome on two fronts. Firstly, Andred had things yet to accomplish and he needed to be alive to do that. He was unlikely to remain so in the Free Company of Arnor without the Captain’s precautions. Secondly, a potent Free Company so tightly bound to Erían made for a powerful asset to assure her position. He leant back on the pole in the empty tent and ran through the next elements of his plan while around him twilight faded.

Farbarad paced back and forth in the tent and plaintively said, _”Sometimes, I just don’t understand you, Rin.”_

From the chair she was hunched into, Rin sighed miserably, eyes fixed on her feet and cheeks flushed.

_”I just can’t make it any clearer. I can’t! You’re a bright woman, what’s more. Clever than most of us all put together. So…I find myself wondering whether you just want them to win. Is that it?”

“Farbarad-“_ Hanasian wearily interjected with a warning.

_”I have to know, Hanasian. I have to, because if it is true then…then I will not be able to continue my service to Cardolan.”_

Farbarad’s words fell like a millstone into the tent. Rin only hunched over further at them. Her hair fell forward and Hanasian could not see her expression, if indeed she was showing one at all. He knew just how inscrutable she could be at times. He knew that they were tired beyond all belief and tempers were at their sharpest. His was no exception. He had shouted at his own wife and son only that afternoon. Which reminded him of something.

_”Is Hanavia asleep?”_ Hanasian asked, incredulous and Rin’s hair swayed as she nodded.

_”Yes,”_ she tersely replied.

_”How was that accomplished? Has it finally finished?”

“No…I,”_ Rin hesitated a moment, _”I dosed him.”

“Valar be praised,”_ Farbarad muttered from the other side of the tent and this brought Rin’s head snapping up.

_”No,”_ she growled, _”It is NOT something to praise anything or anyone for!”

“And why not? The boy’s quiet!”_

Rin stood up from the camp chair she had been sheltering in throughout the evening’s argument and Hanasian saw that she was quivering with repressed emotion even if it did not appear on her face. She held her palm in front of her nose and spoke through it.

_”He is quiet now, but when he wakes he will be even more miserable than before. The stuff upsets his stomach. You many only see this far ahead, Farbarad, but I have to look this far ahead,”_ she said as she straightened her arm towards him.

Emotion crept into her expression then. Her brow furrowed and she chewed her lower lip uncertainly.

_”And that is how far I am looking when it comes to Andred. A storm is brewing. You say he should not be trusted and you are right. What was it that Mec would say?”_

Hanasian found it hard not to wince at her choice but she wasn’t to know and nor was Farbarad. No one was, aside from Kholas and his cousins.

_”Keep your enemies where you can see them,”_ Hanasian softly said and Rin acknowledged his words with a short nod.

_”If you know a better way, Farbarad, then I would know of it.”_

Farbarad squinted at her a long moment and Hanasian thought he’d argue the point further. Farbarad became difficult to manage when he received unpleasant surprises concerning the woman he now studied. Hanasian idly wondered what Farbarad had been like when she had been lost, presumed dead, in Dunland all those years ago. It was a frightening picture, he thought.

_”I’ll go fetch him, then,”_ Farbarad asked unhappily and Rin looked next to where Hanasian sat.

While Hanasian was of a similar mind as Farbarad on the matter but he could admit that there was a strong strategic case to be had in the argument that Rin had set out. He rubbed at his temples, too tired for any of this.

_”I do not want this Andred within ten feet of you or Hanavia if I, Farbarad, Rowdy or Loch aren’t with you,”_ he announced.

When Rin accepted those terms without equivocation, Farbarad went to fetch Andred. In this time, Rin had tried to put herself in relative order but there was no hiding just how tired she was. Hanasian did not at all like how wan she appeared and wished more than ever that they were home again. Nor did he like this Andred fellow. He could not help himself and he fancied not too many husbands would argue with him on the score. When the man appeared, flanked by Farbarad and Videgavia, Hanasian felt his hand fall to the pommel of his sword as he stood beside his wife.

Andred knew a formal hearing when he saw one. The men on either side of him were unhappy. Captain Hanasian looked like he very much wanted to separate his head from his shoulders as swiftly as possible. His fingers twitched, Andred saw, with the urge to draw his sword. The key to keeping Erían, Andred reminded himself, lay in these men and those without. He directed his attention to Erían herself. He had startled her badly in the afternoon for all of his efforts to avoid it but he thought she’d since overcome the shock. She appeared resolute now, focused and her eyes raked over him with such intensity that he felt his legs might buckle. While she remained tired, he recalled the wisdom of not under-estimating Bereth’s daughter.

_”Your prisoners are to be sent north, to Fornost and the keeping of High King Estel,”_ she said without preamble, her words crisp and cool.

_”As my Lady commands,”_ he replied and focused his eyes on the hem of her skirts.

_”You, on the other hand, will remain with us.”

“My lady?”_ Andred asked, unable to stop himself from looking back to her face.

Erían met his eyes steadily, _”Unless you care to journey with them? Perhaps…seek a reward for your service in their apprehension?”_

There was more to her words than might first meet the eye and he had to appreciate the guile of it. Any reward of the King was not something Andred wanted and, he fancied, she well knew it.

_”I have done nothing to earn any such reward,”_ he recovered, meekly enough or so he hoped, and dropped his eyes again.

_”Mmmmm…do you, then, have a family to return to Andred?”

“No, my Lady.”

“And do you object to remaining with us?”_

Oh, now here was a pretty trap she was setting him. Again, he was impressed. Erían would do very well indeed. If he appeared too reluctant or too eager, he would taint his hand. Andred frowned, fidgeted, shifted his weight from side to side and glanced about.

_”In what capacity, my Lady?’_ he asked warily and glanced up to find she had a very small smile playing on her features.

_”I think you’ll continue to prove quite useful, if you have a mind to,”_ Erían replied and Andred realised that he was best served by saying nothing.

Instead, he ducked his head and let Farbarad collect his arm to pull him back out of the tent. Andred did not need to read minds to know that the Wolf of Cardolan was not in the least happy about this. 

Back in the tent, Videgavia sucked on his teeth and considered Hanasian for a long moment. His attention moved to Rin, who appeared to have deflated somewhat. A moment ago she had been this Lady of Cardolan but right now she was a tired, pregnant woman who had once been Black Company Healer.

_”I hope you know what you’re doing, Doc,”_ he muttered and Rin’s expression became somewhat haunted.

_”As do I, Vid,”_ she admitted

_“Set the Dirty Three on him…and Runner’s lot too. Spread word that he’s not to be permitted within ten feet of Hanavia or Rin unless Loch, Rowdy, Farbarad or I are also present,”_ Hanasian added

Videgavia’s temple twitched at that but he nodded and shouldered back out into the night. It was done. They were out on the tightrope well and truly now and Rin felt the urge to cry seize her again. She was straining every important relationship she had in this. Beside her, Hanasian sighed heavily and she felt his arms steal about her, as certain and strong and warm as ever.

_”Never the easy path with you, is it my love?”_ he murmured into her ear and she shivered against him. 

There was a foretelling in those words, she knew. Tomorrow she would speak to Rose and Anvikela. They may have something to say to her. Tomorrow she would have Hanavia to deal with as well. Tonight, though, the die was cast and she let Hanasian lead her to bed without complaint, eager to find rest and peace in her husband’s embrace.


----------



## Elora (May 20, 2013)

A rare rainy evening after many fine days found the people hugging their ales in the Prancing Pony Inn. It was a summer shower but a breath of chill air had pushed its way down from the north and it made the night air unseasonably crisp. It was this night that Tarina caught a chill. At first she put it down to the damp air and tried to shake it off, but his glare could freeze water. The man responsible for it had been at the inn several nights since the midsummer festivities but this was the night that Tarina truly took note of him. She didn’t like his eyes. Somehow he had rattled her without so much as a word or gesture, and she had a hard time through that night’s service. 

A loss of concentration, an overturned mug of ale on her tray, a slip in some spilled beer nearly caused a nasty tumble for a patron. Each time she glanced over at him and each time she found he watched her. It wasn’t until Kholas came into the inn that Tarina felt her unease somewhat abate. She promptly signalled him about the troubling man and the need to maintain their distance. Kholas took a seat at the rear of the common room, near enough to the man in question. Shortly after that, the man drained his ale and stood to leave, his cloak drawn against the night air. Kholas forced himself to remember that there was, in itself, nothing strange about this. Many of the locals were doing the same thing. While Kholas had not had the chance to engage the man in any way, Tarina had certainly had been marked him. Kholas found he agreed with her in this. He did not, at all, like the man's air. They would keep watch for him in the days ahead. 

That night, they walked home together through the quiet lanes of Bree, the few lanterns still lit pale orbs in the crisp darkness of night where the starlight ruled. Reaching their little house, they quickly settled in for the night. 

The next day Tarina did not work, but Kholas had a backlog of work to do. So it was strange that Kholas did not arrive at the smithy. It was a young hobbit, apprenticed to Kholas, that made the gruesome discovery. He quickly found a member of the City watch, who with the young Ranger Harlond, went to the modest house that Kholas and Tarina had made a home of. They had been slain in their bed, a single old sword thrust into Kholas’ back and then pushed on through Tarina. 

Massuil was west just outside the city gate when word swiftly was brought to him. He was talking to Hamoor, recently arrived with his contingent of Company men. Both Massuil and Hamoor swiftly issued orders for a heightened watch in the wake of the grim tidings. After this was seen to, Massuil made to return to Bree to see this foul deed for himself.

_”Sir, may I accompany you to the scene? Something about this seems all too familiar,”_ Hamoor discretely rumbled, wary for such a request would almost definitely exceed his remit if his concerns were unfounded.

Fortunately, Massuil was not in the least inclined to quibble.

_“Yes, please do, and bring a couple of your men with you if you don’t mind.”_ 

Hamoor selected two of his men to join them, and left a third in command of those remaining, all without a word. Massuil was unsurprised, familiar with the silent signals and language used by the Company for it was formed in large part on the signals and hand language long used by the Rangers of the North. Massuil and Hamoor left their men to mount a watch on the city gates for any that might depart Bree and went as fast as Massuil was able, his stout cane thumping on ground and cobblestones, to the house. Harlond stood outside, his expression grave and eyes watchful for anyone that might seek to enter the house. Despite the fact that he was faced with his commanding officer and a small party, he admitted them only on the understanding that nothing would be disturbed or touched. 

The house only had two rooms and Massuil was soon grimacing in the sleeping quarters at the scene that had lain in wait for him. Hamoor, he noted, appeared singularly unmoved. The large man soon turned and walked out of the room. It seemed passing odd to the old Ranger for was not this man one of Company? A colleague, murdered in his sleep in such a cowardly way and yet Hamoor just turns and walks out, stony faced, without a sound.

Following him, Massuil asked, _”Thoughts?”_ 

Hamoor raised a finger and cryptically replied, _”Aye, I have them. Just need to be sure.”_ 

Massuil watched the man wave one of his own to join him and they disappeared back into the bedroom. Within, the man nodded at the terrible scene and they returned to where an agitated, suspicious old Ranger waited. 

_“It is Kholas. He joined the Company in Rhun and ventured West when the Captain retired. She, I believe, is the barmaid they encountered in Esgoroth when dealing with that business involving Rocks and Do- I mean Lady Rosmarin. When it was done, so I heard told, the maid continued on west with Kholas. Her name was Tarina. Her assistance was vital when it came to dealing with those rebels at Esgaroth,”_ said the Company man who had accompanied Hamoor to view the scene in the bedroom. 

_“I thought him familiar from Skhar,”_ Hamoor said, far less loquacious and then turned to Massuil, _”I have seen this sort of killing before in Pelargir. Too much alike, I think.”_ 

Massuil’s patience had been thinned by the brutal scene in the bedroom. He had seen far worse in his many years. But there was something unusually foul about seeing this particular brutality in a place like Bree. It galled, troubled and angered him.

_“Tell me more about this,”_ he demanded of Hamoor, _”And why did you bring these two here with you?”_ 

But Hamoor was deep in thought again and he appeared as unmoved as he had in the bedroom only minutes earlier. Memories of the days at the Quay Tavern in Pelargir. The wench and her paramour slain this very way. Too much was the same, even the angle of the sword. It was uncanny, and if he was correct, it was downright bad news for his Company. He had always thought clearest while moving and so he walked out of the house with an increasingly angry seasoned Ranger on his heels.

_”We will have to be very careful,”_ Hamoor said to Massuil as he walked, _” I can’t be certain. Few cared enough about the tavern maid or the sailor back then and so noone was caught. Now we are in Bree. Exact same method…and Tarina was a tavern maid. It is the same killer, I think, but I cannot say why beyond that.”_

Massuil stared at Hamoor for a long moment and then turned to where Harlond maintained his watch by the front door to the house.

_”See to it that they are cared for, Harlond. Don’t let anyone else see them like this.”_ 

Harlond drew a deep breath,nodded and this left Massuil with the large, strange Hamoor to deal with next. He found the man unsettling but practicalities and realities could not be debated with, unlike opinions.

_”Considering those two are connected with the Company, Hanasian and Lady Rosmarin, I think it best they are informed.”

“I will send word,”_ Hamoor agreed, clearly preoccupied. 

Massuil squinted at the sun. It was only mid morning and already he felt like the day should have run its course already. He looked back to Hamoor and decided that the only way to extract much needed information was to pull it from him.

_”So you’re thinking a killer from Pelargir just happened to be here in Bree this day to kill Kholas and Tarina? Any thoughts on motive?” _ Massuil inquired.

Hamoor merely shook his head. Massuil was left with no way to tell what Hamoor was disagreeing with when one of Bree’s Watch approached. Massuil could just tell from the man’s face, probably a farmer who volunteered in rounds for this sort of duty as was their custom here, that the news was not pleasant. 

_”Sir, we found two dead men at the Ferny.”_ 

Massuil resisted the urge to sigh and instead asked, _”Anyone local?”

”One man was a merchant who delivered supply to the outlying inn. The other I don’t know.” 

“It’s going to be a busy day,”_ the old Ranger dourly commented. Four bodies and it wasn’t even lunch. What was happening to Bree? 

Shadowy made sure he sat where he had the night before. To not be here would draw suspicion and so he would be here at the Prancing Pony, in this seat, quietly sipping his ale each night for the next week. Few paid him any mind in that time and he left Bree to the south without undue trouble. A day later a posting for a job of serving maid went up at The Prancing Pony.


----------



## Elora (May 20, 2013)

The weeks passed and Hanavia settled as some of his teeth emerged. The wailing subsided and everyone got a great deal more sleep, particularly his mother. However, it led to teeth marks appearing in things. Every now and then a yell would rise up as he tried to chew on one of the Old Company. All that leather, it was inevitable. Usually he was handed a chicken leg or some jerky to gnaw on for awhile and the boy really liked to eat! It was good for Hanavia and his mother, for the twins grew within her irrespective of Hanavia’s teething and expanding appetite. Hanavia’s fondness for his uncle Loch meant he accompanied Loch and Rose around on their walks. They enjoyed that, to a point. Privacy was hard to find with Hanavia, the Old Company and Loch’s duty all to contend with. 

Hanavia’s most enjoyable time was when his father would take him walking through the trees and forest that blanketed their home. They would hike the tracks while one or more of the old crew shadowed them. Hanasian thought it an overreaction, considering that Rowdy and Farbarad and the ‘field workers’ were also in place. Still, this was about the safety of his family and so he was illinclined to debate the matter. 

Andred’s arrival had made things uneasy. The man remained under constant survelliance by Farbarad and Rin had taken to daily morning sessions, heavily watched over, where she questioned the man over tea. Her technique was clinical, typical of one who performed surgery or analysed illness and symptoms with the weight of her patient’s life and that of others sitting on her shoulders. Hanasian was reasonably confident that Andred had come to dread morning tea with “Lady Rosmarin” just as Rin had started to take a grim delight in it. Farbarad, Rowdy and Loch usually stood watch over the uneven exchange. Andred could have been ruthless but remained polite, to the point of painfulness. No matter how she tried, she could not ruffle his feathers.

Necessary as these precautions were, they did not stop Hanasian and Hanavia from coming up with a game he called ‘ditch the Ranger’. Hanasian’s skill as a Ranger made it a simple task for him to throw off whoever was tasked with watching them. The hardest part was preventing Hanavia from giggling when they passed them unseen. It was a good exercise in teaching the boy noise discipline. His own training began at this age. The first one they were able to elude was Rowdy, who was greatly chagrined to find Hanasian and Hanavia waiting for him when he returned to the house empty handed. He had accused Rin of corrupting her husband and son and Rin had been far too amused to bother with taking offense or correcting Cardolan’s newest Ranger. 

Hanasian was also perfectly aware that his wife was storing this away for later use should she decide she needed to elude her escort for any reason. Such was the price a father paid when it came to teaching his son Ranger craft, wood craft and other necessary skills that would serve him well in the years ahead. Unlike his own father, he intended to see them through. Perhaps, if Rin were to give him something as precious as daughters, he would teach them as well. It was that, or have them learn from their mother. While undoubtedly skilled, Hanasian was not certain he wanted his daughter to be as fearsome as the Cats Rin had shaped. Videgavia was still dealing with them and had yet decide if they were a boon or a peril or both

When word came from Bree that both Kholas and Tarina had been slain, a new urgency grew in everyone’s mind. Games in the forest were suspended. Farbarad looked with heavy suspicion at Andred but the man had been utterly isolated and even relatively settled. Rin had managed to elicit very little from him. In fact, none of then had managed to gather much from the man. He was observed to be quiet, obedient, respectful. Little could be achieved with Andred that had not already been achieved and so Videgavia contented himself with ordered a heavier presence on the borders of their home. Though they could not be seen, any and all who moved about certainly were.

Hanasian, for his part, sent word back to Massuil and Hamoor at Bree that they were safe and had nothing to report. He also sent word to Berlas but there was nothing to report from Lond Daer or Tharbad outside of mercantile arrangements and arguments that Rin would have delved into if he had not prevented her. Her time was too close for getting embroiled in such things. Twins, while rare, posed no few potential risks to the already perilous task of giving birth. He watched her carefully as only he could. The others she could hold at bay, dissembling or concealing, but not him. She and the twins seemed to be in good health. 

Still, Hanasian worried and so he permitted Lady Anvikela and Rose to remain close to Rin so that their unique gifts might add yet another protective layer around his family. The medics stayed close at hand and worried their way through the complexities of child birth, contingencies, and principally how to contend with their former commanding officer when the time came. It would not be easy, Bells and Sparks concluded, but the Sons of Elrond were nowhere in sight and unlikely to pop in at precisely the right moment. 

That evening, dinner had been capped by a rousing technical argument between the medics and his wife about healing, midwifery and the many differences between the two. The three of them were still at it inside, speaking in a language that was mostly incomprehensible to anyone not a healer or a medic or a midwife over the kitchen table. Early winter saw the hearths kept well alight and Rin had been forbidden to wander about outside without being wrapped in, as she put it, “half of Arnor’s bedclothes”. And so she prowled about within, pouncing on anyone hapless enough to be caught unawares by his restless wife. It had been this way with Hanavia. She had been so restless that in the final weeks she scarcely slept, or so the others had complained. He and Farbarad had been more than a little preoccupied with the Prefect at that time. His own cousins had declared her a terror. The wise man removed himself from her path and so he stood on the front step smoking his pipe while Rowdy watched the night.

_”A quiet one tonight,”_ Rowdy said without a trace of irony for it was correct. An evening debate was, for Rin, a relatively subdued way to pass the evening. Even now, Rose and Anvikela were keeping a low profile in their rooms. Hanasian nodded silently and let the smoke from his pipe slide slowly through the still night air. There would be a frost come the morning.

_”Aye, too quiet,”_ Hanasian remarked and tamped out his pipe on the step. 

His hand moved quickly in the warm glow from the house and, without further word, he and Rowdy moved quickly into the darkness. While Rin, Sparks and Bells debated, the unseen men of the company led by Loch on this night were alerted and watched the house close. Apparently sleeping men had gathered around the small hut that Andred had been given. Hanasian and Rowdy found the man lying on the ground outside it. He had been hit hard, the Old Company falling back on familiar methods in times of uncertainty. His nose bled but didn’t appear to be broken and curiously, Farbarad was nowhere to be seen. 

Khule reported that the Ranger had taken off in pursuit of someone that none of them had seen clearly in the night. Suspicions confirmed now, so soon after the bloodbath at Bree, Rowdy, Khule, and Hanasian set off in the direction Farbarad had taken. A bird call in the forest around them came then. The lands had been breached, infiltrated, and shortly thereafter Hanasian and his companions found two men dead and Farbarad’s track cold in the darkness. 

Farbarad worked his way up the steep embankment as quietly as his required exertions permitted, only for a boot-heel to send him tumbling back through the trees down the slope. He narrowly missed knocking Hanasian and Rowdy over at the bottm, but caught Khule’s leg and the Easterling fell. Hanasian and Rowdy pushed immediately up the slope and the two men below heard the unmistakeable clash of steel. Rowdy managed to turn the sword at the last moment as bitter steel emerged from the night. Another came at Hanasian and the two men realised only then that they had run into an ambush! In the darkness and the trees, Rowdy slew one while Hanasian battled and slew another. It could not end well, not on that night. When Rowdy turned in the night to lend aid to Hanasian, he was met with a sword in the gut. Hanasian heard Rowdy’s grunt of pain and caught the glint of steel as it protruded from the man’s belly. He yelled as Rowdy slid to his knees and then all went black as a hilt came down on Hanasian’s head.


----------



## Elora (May 20, 2013)

The alarm had reached the house by now but Loch managed to keep things in hand around the house. As much as he wanted to break and set forth to help, he remained where he was. He and his men, and Runner and his lads were all the stood close in. They drew their weapons and stood their positions, staring hard into the night. 

Yelling and fighting bounced haphazardly through the trees. Precious time passed as Farbarad and Khule had recovered their slide and climbed up the slope. They found Rowdy with three dead black-masked men around him, the iron tang of blood and smell of recent death redolent in the cold night air. 

_”Where is Hanasian!”_ Khule shouted and.Rowdy coughed blood they could not see in the darkness as he pointed. 

His outstretched hand was visible and Farbarad followed with great care lest he obliterate a trail or track they would need. He felt about on the ground and found drag marks. Something had gouged the soil and fallen leaves. He guessed that Hanasian had been dragged a short distance and he dreaded what they might lead to as he felt his way along. But the marks only went a short distance before they ended. He could make out a heavy boot print. Hanasian had been lifted, which meant at least two men for Hanasian was not a small or slight man. 

Farbrad asked Khule, _”Who had the watch up here?”_ 

Mulgov and Wulgof pounded through the trees with two other men as if in answer and in time to see Rowdy fade and succumb.

_”Balosat and Fermas, with Gamil out on far watch,”_ Mulgov quietly answered as Wulgof closed Rowdy’s sightless eyes. 

Farbarad felt his jaw clench as he weighed up conflicting options. He glanced about at those with him now, still breathing.

_”We’ll search now, while they are not too far ahead of us. But don’t leave your areas thin. This thing, this night, is not yet done and there are those below who need our defence."_ 

Mulgov and Wulgof both pointed to one of their men who nodded and drew off again with his companion. Khule, Mulgov, Wulgof, and Farbarad set out to find Hanasian. What they found was Balosat and Fermas each with their throats slit. There was no sign of Gamil and sign left behind that Farbarad could detect in the night was jumbled. He found boots prints that went this way and that. Continuing in the night was a certain death, but the longer they waited the worse Hanasian’s chances of surviving whatever this was became. His limbs were so cold, Farbarad distantly noted, like ice. Just as he decided to disregard sound reason, his frozen legs crumpled and he slumped to the ground in an untidy sprawl. 

_”Damn you, Farbarad,"_ Wulgof said as he rolled the Ranger over or at least that’s what Farbarad assumed since the man had reverted to Dunlending in his alarm. Wulgof continued in Westron, _”You’re wounded! Pretty bad from the looks of it.” 

“Must have cut myself, happened when I fell,”_ Farbarad mumbled but Wulgof wasn’t listening. 

The Dunlending said to the others, _”He’ll live, I think.”_ 

Khule threw down his knife into the dirt and cursed in his musical Easterling. Hanasian gone, Rowdy dead and Farbarad injured badly enough to make the Dunlending wonder about his immediate longevity.

_”We have to get him back to the medics and we have to find Hanasian. The trail gets cold while we stand here and we need to find out who these men are. Not just some Cardolan secessionists having a tilt at Doc, is my guess. There is more here. These men, they’re good. Professional good,”_ Khule surmised rapidly as he bent to pick his knife up. 

Khule cast about them as far as he dared. His assessment was that there weren’t too many. No way a large force, no matter how skilled, could have infiltrated the forest. The loss of three might, hopefully, put a crimp in whatever plans they had.

Once Khule returned, Molguv spoke up as he was technically the higher ranked Company member still on his legs in their merry gathering.

_”I’ll stay with Farbarad here. Khule, you go see what you can find out from the dead. Wulgof, you head back to the house. We have three we need to bury, and I’m assuming from the sound that there are no other disturbances around the house. But we are missing Cap, and I don’t want to be the one to tell Rin this."_

Wulgof shivered at the task that awaited him but did not voice a complaint.


----------



## Elora (May 21, 2013)

Wulgof found the scene at the house a predictable uproar. The alarm that had been raised had been met with a full scale, martial response delivered hard by a Captain who did not at all like surprises. Videgavia. Even now the forests, Wulgof wished the Dunedain had cut them all down here so it would have been harder to sneak up, crawled with Company men. The Cats were out in full, frightening force. Loch, meanwhile, nearly split him in half despite the fact that he gave the signal and the pass word, twice! 

_”Put that down,”_ Wulgof demanded of him and Loch slowly lowered one of his wicked axes as the Dunlending emerged into the light spilled from the house. 

_”What’s happening? Where are Hanasian and the others?”_ Loch belligerently demanded of him and Wulgof thought in the soft light that he caught a glint of the beserker in the scout. 

_”Snap out of it, Kid. Where’s your sister? Inside? Safe?” 

“Rin? Yes…why? What’s going on?” 

“Then why can I see her over there?”_ 

Loch turned about and sure enough, there she was, without so much as a cloak against the chill. She was steaming towards Videgavia, who was bellowing out orders and relaying information and the collision between the two looked to be one that would shake them all. 

Loch muttered a Dunlendic curse before Wulgof managed to cuff him behind the ears, _”You should know better than most of us that you have to watch her! We’ve been infiltrated! You heard the alarm. She can’t be wandering about out here and those two medics chasing her have a better chance of turning the tide than taking care of things!” 

“Inflitrated…yes…yes…I heard…and she snuck out. You know how that goes. I don’t know how anyone so very, very….pregnant,”_ Loch diplomatically said, _”Manages it. Is that where Hanasian and the others are? Chasing them?”_ 

Wulgof grimaced at the question and instead said, _”Come on. This won’t be pretty and I’m going to need all the help I can get.”_ 

Together the two men hurried to where Videgavia demanding that Rin return inside, immediately, before now, right this moment. Rin had her fists balled up on her hips and a withering expression on her face. 

When Videgavia finished his orders, Rin’s caustic reply was thrown back at him, _”Firstly, there are a lot of things I could call you, Vid, but my Captain OR my commanding officer are not on that list. Secondly, this is MY HOME, and I demand to know what the devil is going ON! I have a boy in there that was sleeping, there are alarms being given, shouting, running. I am his mother. I have a right to know. Now. This instant. Right Away! IMMEDIATELY!”_

Videgavia actually gaped at her a moment before he noticed the approach of the others and if anything, looked relieved. This made Wulgof only feel worse about the tidings he carried. 

_”You! Report, quickly, for the love of Eru! QUICKLY!”_ Videgavia demanded. 

Both his captain and Rin turned their full, frightening attention to him and Wulgof found the words stuck in his throat. Loch, ever helpful, decided to assist. 

_”We’ve been infiltrated,”_ Loch said and right at that moment Wulgof could decide who was most likely to slap him: Videgavia, his sister or himself. 

_”Alright…this is how it is. I’m just going to say it how it is. Doc, you might want to sit down,”_ Wulgof said after he managed to un-stick his tongue from the roof of his mouth. 

_”I might also want to box your ears and I just might if you don’t REPORT,” _Rin hissed and then, with a sidelong glance at Videgavia added a deferential, _”As your Captain ordered you to.” 

“Aye,” _Wulgof said to the both of them, _”Farbarard found an ambush and he’s injured, serious but not fatal as far as I can tell. I en’t no healer or medic, so I could be wrong. They killed Rowdy, as well as Balosat and Fermas. Gamil is missing.” _

The colour in Rin’s face had drained at the mention of Farbarad and news of Rowdy had made her sway. Loch now held his sister steady with a hand under her elbow. She was staring at him, stricken, demanding, inescapable. Those eyes, terribly blue now in the torch light, flayed at him. Fear, such dread and anger, no rage and he couldn’t say it. Wulgof couldn’t say it for to say it would cause unimaginable pain and no matter what his idle threats were in banter, he could not countenance such grief. Skhar had been bad enough. He did not think he could do it a second time. Why was it always him? 

_”Molguv is with Farbarad and Khule is checking through the bodies of those that Rowdy and Hanasian managed to bring down.” 

“My husband? What of Hanasian?”_ she pressed, aching voice soft as a feather in that night of strife. There was nothing else for it. 

_”They took him, Doc. We followed the trail as far as we could in the dark. We don’t know where he is. I – I’m sorry.”_ 

It took all three of them to steady Rin as her legs buckled.


----------



## Elora (May 21, 2013)

With Hanasian missing, Farbarad out of action and Rowdy dead, Videgavia swung into full action and assumed control of the Cardolan forces as well as his own. He divided them between the search for Hanasian and Gamil, the flushing of the forests and the protection of the house and those within it. Rose and Anvikela offered their full combined might to assure that last and Videgavia gladly accepted it. As a result, by dawn, not a single creature alive or dead could enter or move about the seat of Cardolan’s Principality without one of the sister’s knowing. This confirmed that Hanasian and whoever had taken him was gone, grim tidings. What the sisters did find, unfortunately, was Gamil. His body was found in a thick copse of trees throat slit like the others. It was the last sign on a trail that Videgavia set his full might to pursuing. He even sent the wolfhound with them, the scent of Hanasian in his powerful nose. How Videgavia wished he could go with them. 

But Berlas was far to the south and so he had to remain in a central location to coordinate their efforts. Videgavia sent word north to Massuil and Hamoor and then to Rivendell. He sent word south to Berlas. Mostly he coordinated the remaining elements of the Cats and Runner’s squad. It kept him busy enough that he didn’t see it coming. Loch took off of his own accord, a half cocked message left behind with Rose that “it was what Hanasian would have done for him.” Possibly, Vid thought, though far more likely Hanasian would have had the scout up on disciplinary charges for abandoning his assigned post and Eru knew that his sister needed family now more than ever. In retrospect, Vid told himself that he should have known this would happen. An unauthorised and poorly conceived assassination attempt when it came to his sister and now, an unauthorised and poorly conceived recovery attempt when it came to her husband. For all of that, Videgavia remained mightily angry with the scout. 

As for Rin…well Videgavia preferred the raging woman that had forced them to drag off Andred before she ate him alive on that first night to the quiet one that had haunted the house since. Of all of them, only Slippery and Hanavia seemed to find a way past whatever fog wrapped her. Slippery managed to get some tea down her every now and again but nothing more than that. Hanavia managed to get her to hold him. The little boy knew something was terribly amiss as small children do. 

Early in the evening when Hanasian usually came in from his day’s work, Hanavia asked his mother a question. 

_”Amme? Abba where?” _

Of course she had not answered and so he had repeated the question over and over until Slippery managed to distract him. It was a brutal thing to witness and Rin drew a shivering, shaking breath once her son had wandered off after Slippery. 

_”We’ll find him, Doc. We will,”_ Videgavia had found himself promising despite the fact that false hope was just too cruel to offer now to this woman and he well knew it. 

Whoever had taken Hanasian were professionals. They had a night’s lead on them and a clear idea of where they were going and how they were going to get there and, most importantly, why they had done this. Khule thought they weren’t successionists and Videgavia had been inclined to agree with him. Still, there had been something about the way Andred reacted to the news that Hanasian was missing that made Videgavia wonder. That the man continued to draw breath at all was, remarkably, due to Farbarad. 

Farbarad had been unable to remain abed despite the condition of his leg. Upon waking the following afternoon he had interrogated the healers on the state of affairs and then made it clear that no one was to harm Andred. The man, Farbarad insisted, might be useful. Which made it a good thing that they had prevented Rin from killing him out of hand the night Hanasian had been taken. Videgavia heaved a sigh and left off his thoughts. Rin was seated nearby and in what part of her lap the twins had not laid claim to, her son sat. He was playing a game with Farbarad, bouncing along to the words of the rhyme and counting as intended at each chorus. Rin simply sat there, staring at the fire, as if all of them did not exist. So still, so quiet. So…sad and frightened. As far as he could tell, and she was a difficult one to read. 

_”They trained us and we did just what they wanted us to,”_ she said all of a sudden and everyone in the room aside from Hanavia straightened. His child high voice continued the rhyme for Farbarad for a few phrases yet. 

_”Pardon,”_ Videgavia asked when the silence had gone on for so long that it seemed like she had not spoken at all. 

Rin blinked at the hearth, _”We did just what they wanted us to.” 

“Who, lassie?” _Farbarad asked, leaning forward as far as his injured leg permitted. 

_”The loyalist cabal. If you do not believe me, ask Master Andred. I think you will find he always tells the truth.”_


----------



## Elora (May 21, 2013)

With that she set her son down onto the rug, rose and left the sitting room. Slippery, Rose, Farbarad and Videgavia all exchanged long glances before Farbarad grabbed his makeshift crutch and levered himself up to follow. He found her in the office she shared with Hanasian. She was at his desk, stroking the wooden case he kept his writing tools within as if it were his own hand. Farbarad cleared his throat, her fingers withdrew and she spread her hands over a map. 

_”They weren’t after me at all. They want me where they have me. The Prefect is dead and now they have my husband. They will, I think, not wish to dirty their hands over much and so they will take him to someone that is not nearly so squeamish.” _

Farbarad found she was considering a map of the Reunited King’s coastline, from the elvish haven of Mithlond as far as the Bay of Belfalas. It was one of Hanasian’s. His notations lined the margins and dotted the map. Some of them were easily understood. Water, food, distances. Others, though, were coded. There were a cluster of such codes around Pelargir. 

_”Do you know what his notes say there?”_ Farbarad asked and Rin lifted a shoulder. 

_”In part. It’s not an easy thing to learn and I have had to do it by clandestine means.” 

“He hasn’t taught you?”_ 

Rin smiled at the question and looked at him, _”Would you teach your wife all of your secrets, Farbarad?”_ 

Farbarad found himself smiling at the question but then it cut too deep, too quickly. He saw the pain bloom in her face and she looked sharply away to the map again. He feared for all she carried within her at this terrible time. 

_”They’ll take him by the fastest, most expedient means, to Pelargir. Unless Vid searches on the water, he’ll not find them.” 

“Lassie, it’s been two days and nights now and you’ve barely slept through any of it. How can you be so certain?” 

“It makes sense! This was never about me directly, Farbarad. Andred brought us, on a platter, those involved in a plot against me. From the beginning he had insisted he meant me no harm. Not me, not Hanavia.” 

“And you believe him.” 

“I do, now. Too late, but I do. I should have been listening all along.” 

“I still don’t understand.” 

“Me neither,”_ Videgavia said from the office door. 

Rin sighed, _”This mob of fools doesn’t want me dead. They want me fulfilling what they consider to be my rightful place…something I can’t do with a Prefect in the way. Something I can’t do with one of Aragorn’s closest friends as my Consort. Don’t you see? This isn’t about me, it is about those around me. 

“They took Rowdy, but not Farbarad. Rowdy was a man of Gondor but you, Farbarad, are the Wolf of Cardolan. They took Hanasian, yes, but they will not dirty their hands with his murder for they know that I will hunt down any involved in the harm of my family, including my husband.” 

“Khule thinks it is something else entirely,” _Videgavia said and then frowned as Rin pressed her hands to the small of her back. 

_”He’s not wrong. The men that did this are professionals, acting under strict instructions of men such as Andred. They’ll take him to Pelargir where Hanasian has unfinished business," Rin tapped the codes Hanasian inscribed upon the map, "And let matters take their course there. That is what they are doing. I know it.”_ 

Rin sucked in a sharp breath. Could it really be so soon? And now? 

_”I don’t know about this,”_ Videgavia cautioned as Rin leant back against her husband’s desk. 

_”Me neither, but I do know about that,”_ the Ranger said with rising concern, _”Vid, get Bells and Sparks and see if you can get her to her bedroom.” 

“What? Why?” 

“It is too soon, Farbarad. Too soon!”_ Rin protested in a low, urgent voice. 

_”Open your eyes man and look at the floor! Its begun, soon or not and this happens faster than you can believe. Lassie, hang on now. Hang on.”_ 

Videgavia was gone in an inkling as the enormity of it all hit him. Her waters had broken too soon. The house soon echoed with his urgent shouts as help was summonsed. Hanasian had been taken three nights ago. 

Shortly after midnight, a cold and weary contingent of men stumbled in. 

Wulgof found Videgavia pacing in the kitchen and he executed a sketchy salute. 

_”Report,”_ Videgavia snapped. 

_”Trail went cold a couple of miles south, at an inlet. Found sign that a boat had been tethered above the high tide line. Drag marks in the sand, length of rope that had been cut away from a tree. Empty land, no houses or towns who might use it for fishing.”_ 

Videgavia swore at the report, recalling only too clearly what Hanasian’s wife had said. Hers had always been the sharpest mind amongst them. She saw things others did not. 

_”Found Loch too. He’s outside, under something you might call arrest if you were minded to.” 

“Bring him in,”_ Videgavia muttered and Wulgof rubbed at his eyes. 

_”Now? Don’t you want to let him stew a bit, Cap?” 

“Now and hurry. His sister needs someone in there with her that’s proper family.” 
_
Wulgof trudged outside with the nearest thing to alacrity that he could muster and soon enough Loch was thrust through the door, blinking owlishly at the brightness within. 

_”What’s wrong with Rin?”_ he asked as Videgavia roughly grabbed him by the arm and dragged him towards the sitting room and the bedrooms beyond. 

_”You’d know if you’d bothered to follow your bleeding, forsaken orders,”_ Videgavia hissed in his ears, _”And I will be taking this further, Scout, of that you can be assured. For now, though, bigger fish to fry. The twins have come early and with Hanasian missing. You’re the only thing approaching family she has left.” _

Videgavia thrust the startled scout through the door and closed it. It was far to quiet inside, he thought, and there had been the sound of someone crying. Doc did not cry, in his experience. She had not cried when they thought her brother dead. She had not cried three nights ago. But he could do no more than this and so turned to see to the news that Wulgof and his small squad had brought back with them. The search had to be redirected. Word had to be got to Lond Daer, Dol Amroth and Pelargir with all haste. Perhaps one of the sisters might help with contacting Aragorn. No telling what could be done with one of those Palantir’s, Videgavia thought, desperate for something constructive to do. 

Someone inside had been crying. He pushed it to one side and summoned his remaining people to him for an urgent meeting.


----------



## Elora (May 21, 2013)

_”Let me see that contract again.” 

“Why? You’ve read it more times than you’ve bathed in your lifetime,”_ a feminine voice replied. 

There was humourless laughter and then, _”That’s only twice, so I needs to read it again. Devil is in the detail, they say.”_ 

A desultory grunt, rustling of paper and boots on boards. 

_”When you tap your nose like that, you look like a bigger idiot than I already know you to be.” 

“Just as well your tongue ain’t as sweet as that face of yours. Too much to bear, it would be. Just too much to bear. Ah, here it is!”the man said. 

”Here what is.” 

“The devilish detail! He’s to be delivered alive. It says so right here.” 

“I know that!”_ the woman replied. 

_”If you know that already, how come you aren’t making sure of it? When’s the last time you checked?” 

“What do I look like? I am not his mother, his nurse maid, his strumpet nor his wife.” 

“You look like a woman who wants to get paid on successful completion of her contract.”_ 

Hanasian heard her sigh and the scuffling of boots on boards. 

_”Fine. But next time you can do it.” 

“He’s partial to womenfolk.” 

“The way I heard it said, he’s partial to high born blondes. I’m a low born brunette, but you, my fine fellow, are blonde. Or you would be, if you washed your hair.”_ 

By the time the woman had unlocked the chains and cracked open the hatch on the tiny place they had stuffed him into once aboard ship, Hanasian was sure to slow his breathing and appear as unconscious as he had been the last time they had checked. It was night time and the woman’s companion held a lantern aloft to cast light down through the hatch. 

_”Out cold, still. How hard did you hit him?”_ she asked him. 

_”Hard enough! He wasn’t easy to bring down. A demon with a sword and has more than a head on me. Him and that other man of Aragorn took out three of us before we knew what was what and we were the ones holding the ambush!”_ 

The woman let the hatch fall shut again, the chains rattled and the key scraped in the lock. 

_”And they call us professionals,”_ she sighed, _”If he isn’t awake by morning, you’ll have to fish him out. You’ve probably cracked his skull and we need to get water into him at the least or he won’t be in fit condition for our payment.”_ 

He heard their bickering fade as they walked away, boots creaking on the deck above while water sloshed against the hull his cheek was pressed against. The movement of the boat suggested they were at sea, but relatively close to the coast. If he could break out and get over the side he’d have a fighting chance, at least. Thank the Valar it had rained the night before and he had managed to get some of the water that sluiced through the hatch above. Thank the Valar there were no rats in this coffin of a bolt hole they had him crammed in. Hanasian grit his teeth and set to running the series of exercises that prevented his muscles from locking in agonising cramps. His head possibly was cracked, but the pain had receded to a dull, relentless force that bored through his every thought. It was nothing against the dread, though. What had they done, these professionals? What had they done in their attack against his home? What had happened to his wife and son? Who had paid them and why? 

The rocking of the boat and his physical state made it difficult for Hanasian to keep his wits about him. When the boat shuddered violently around him he was flung awake again. Wind was screaming, the timbers were being pounded and boots were running overhead. Each blow to the boat shuddered through him as well, jarring his joints and teeth. A winter storm had found them and there he was with no hope of release. He had to get out. Had to! For his wife, his son, his unborn children! Had to!


----------



## Elora (Jun 1, 2013)

Hanasian was out for some time after the last hatch check. The storm made staying awake hard, especially when the waves pushed the boat hard from side to side. His head would collide with the timber hull around him and the pain would be too much. Gradually, though, it became obvious to him that the boat was in trouble. He heard a faint yell from the other side of the hull as the boat pitched wildly and concluded that at least one of his captors had been washed into the sea. Unsure how many may be on the boat, it remained one less for him to deal with when he made an attempt to get out. Hanasian thought it likely that they would try and put ashore and ride the storm out. It surprised him to discover that whoever helmed the vessel was either unable to see to wisdom of such a course or unable to take it. From where Hanasian was, it was obvious that this boat would not stay together in the pounding surf. 

The grating sound of the keel running aground forced Hanasian to think hard about what he might do. He could not endure another blow to the head. This much was certain. It meant he would have to make his move at precisely the right time. Unsure about numbers, he considered his options, as he listened for what sound could be heard from above deck. Was it possible, he wondered, that they had all been swept away and the boat was adrift? No, there had to be someone yet above, with the keys to the chains that locked the hatch shut. They would either get him out or he would drown when the boat broke up in the waves. He strove to hear some sign that this was yet true, his death was not yet assured. Aside from the roaring of the surf against the boat and the groaning of timbers under its assault, he only heard the furious shrieking of the storm. The constant lurching of the boat made his stomach roil and he retched, heaving what little yet remained in his stomach. Surely if they were listening for him, they would hear that, he hoped. But more than likely those above were trying to save their own hides in this storm-beaten wreck.

Above deck, Hanasian’s captors had steadily been whittled away until one remained. The woman had been thrown against the mast with the wave that had swept her fellow overboard and she was unconscious. She did not stir again until the boat was floundered on the shore. Waves broke against the side of the boat, the deck shivered with each blow. She struggled to stand up and peer through the driving rain. The flashes of lightening revealed an empty deck. She was alone now. 

She mumbled to herself, _”Well Karlina, you really missed something in your planning. Now you’re in trouble.”_ 

She braced herself with a grab at a railing and as the boat creaked under the next wave’s assault, Karline wondered if she should just try to get ashore or attempt to retrieve the “goods” that had placed her in this very predicament in the first place. If he was still alive, of course. Hanasian could be worth much if she got him to the people who offered the contract, enough to prompt them to chance the sea in winter just to get far enough clear of that damn Free Company. She had no one else she need worry about splitting the profit now, either. It was enough to inspire a certain boldness. Karlina released the rail she gripped and crawled over to the hatch. Still chained, it was fortunate she still had the keys. Better still, one of those weatherproofed lanterns lay on its side nearby, badly cracked but a meagre flame still guttering. She grinned through strands of hair the wind and rain had slicked over her face as she fished them out from her belt. Another wave slammed the boat and she almost lost her grip on the keys. Her grin vanished and she worked quickly after that. She struggled to get the lock open as another wave broke over the boat. 

Hanasian heard the chain rattle overhead. Water dripped through from the deck and seeped through the cracked and leaking hull. It kept him awake and threatened to drown him. Still, he side of the boat was cracked and leaking, he feigned unconsciousness when the light came through the hatch and she looked in. It was entirely possible, he realised, that the woman might consider it not worth her while if she thought him dead. He moved and groaned, letting her know he was alive and waking. It worked. She started down the ladder, and stood in the narrow space with a sputtering lantern that threatened to extinguish at any moment. 

_”We’ve got to get out. The boat is done for.”_ 

Hanasian grunted but couldn’t do much. He said weakly, _”How? You can’t carry me and I am bound.”_ 

Karlina looked down at the man bound on the floor in the shuddering hull of the boat. He certainly looked weak. Blow to the head, little to eat and drink for days now, pale. She pulled a dirk from her belt, crouched and sliced through the rope at his hands.

As she moved to the rope at his feet, she said, _”You will have to get yourself out.”_ 

As she was straightening a wave hit the boat and it lurched hard, closer to shore. The hatch slammed shut with the movement and it knocked Karlina to her knees. The torch fell into the water pooling on the floor and went out. In the darkness Hanasian moved. He was forced to guess where she was and he swung his arm in the hope of grabbing her. Unfortunately, the lurching had jostled them both and he missed. Guessing where she was, he swung his arm about in hopes of grabbing her and instead felt her hands seize him.

The woman’s voice snarled in his ear, _”I knew you’d try something!”_

She shoved him back hard, easy for her to do in his weakened state, _”You listen to me! We need to get out of here. If I let you go first, you will kick me back down and lock me in to die. I’m not going to let you die. If I go first, will you follow me?”_

Hanasian didn’t have any choice. He rasped to the woman in the blackness, _”fine, I’ll follow.” 

“Do you have the strength to make it?”_ 

She sounded as dubious as he felt. Hanasian replied, _”We’ll soon see.”_ 

The water had already climbed from her feet to half way up her calves. Karlina Karlina grabbed for the ladder and climbed, Hanasian followed close behind. She pushed open the hatch and water fell onto them. The ship was at a hard angle listing toward the sea so every wave hit the deck hard. The mast had snapped and now dangled, and some of the railing had already broken away. It would not be long now. She turned and reached for Hanasian who slowly climbed out of the hatch. The heavy gale filled with rain and seawater hit his face, and to him it was refreshing. He thought he could overtake this woman here and now, but she had already a small sword in hand. 

Hanasian called over the wind, _”You should put that away. You’re as likely to hurt either one of us in these conditions.” 

“Alright, but do not try and escape me Hanasian,”_ she said as she reached for a nearby rope, _”Yes, I know who you are. Tie this to your belt. I’ll tie the other end to mine. We’ll have enough slack to safely work our way to shore, but we won’t get separated.” 

“Aye, that should work. So who might you be?”_ 

She paused and stared at him, _”Karlina.”_ 

Hanasian considered her in the dim light, the night lashed by howling wind and driving rain and heavy seas. The best he could say was that she seemed vaguely familiar, yet not. He nodded and tied himself off as she watched him flatly.

She watched him and said, _”You don’t remember me do you? I remember you.”_ 

She was him pause, his face expressionless. In fact, he wasn’t even looking at her. He had dismissed her momentarily and was instead watching the waves and sensing the movement of the boat. Hanasian concluded after a short moment that they would have to make a move off the side of the boat when a wave hit it hard enough to nearly stand it back on its keel. 

He said to her, _”Here comes a good one. We’ll need to jump. We can reminisce once we’re ashore.”_ 

But the wave came and they didn’t go. 

Hanasian said, _”We’ll have to jump when another like that comes. We have to! Are you ready?”_

Watching her reaction when the next wave hit the boat, he realized she was afraid of the water! She began to tie herself off, with shaking fingers but a wave hit and the boat shuddered beneath them. The boat shifted hard, turning the deck back and over toward the shore. She slid off and over the side, Hanasian pulled along after her by the rope that now linked them. He considered releasing the rope altogether and let the sea claim this final foe. It occurred to him, however, that she might be valuable to him alive. Unless he knew why he was her prisoner, and his recollection of recent events was decidedly confused at that time, he might find things went poorly once ashore. The next wave made any further consideration of the matter moot. It washed over the boat and sent him sliding. Into the surf they fell.


----------



## Elora (Jun 1, 2013)

Hanasian had thought they were closer to shore, but the boat was hung up on a sand bar that was now the anvil for the hammer of the storm whipped sea. It was breaking up. He managed to throw an arm over a barrel that floated low in the water. He pulled the rope and drew his captor toward him. He could hear her spit water and cough, and he threw her over the barrel to keep her afloat. The waves pushed them on, and Hanasian found his dangling feet met with something solid. With his captor nearly unconscious, he used the rope to secure her to the barrel, chiefly to keep her on it. It would provide him with the upper hand once they got to shore, provide he remained conscious. He didn’t. 


Hanasian opened his eyes as he felt a wave push against his leg. He was cold and stiff, and had to unstick himself from the sand that the sea was burying him in. The rope was still tied to him, but there was now nothing on the other end. Where was Karlina? If she had of been able, she would have tied him up while he was out. She had been a part of his capture and imprisonment. He staggered to his feet and looked about and spotting her not far away. She was still atop the barrel in some reeds. He waded over to her and found she was alive, floated her and the barrel to shore. He untied her and threw her over his shoulder, carrying her up the low bluff to the grass. As he lay her down, she started to cough and gasp. He sat her up and she spit out seawater. The rain was incessant though, and they had no shelter. He looked at her face close in the dim grey light. If she was familiar to him, he couldn’t recall. She lay back down and rolled to her side, so Hanasian left her there and went to retrieve the barrel. He was pretty sure it said it had salted pork in it. 

Lifting the barrel was hard and the exertion made his head pound. He got it up on the grass and sat it down and sat on it. He touched his head where a welt was and he cringed. He needed a physician. A memory of one seemed to swim through his mind. The Black Company. She was a healer. Blonde. Beautiful. Where was she? This vague memory seemed to hold him for a moment as he reached for her in his memories. His thoughts were disturbed when he saw a parchments washing in the surf. Having archived so much, he took interest in saving these. He managed to fish them out of the water. He saw that one was a map and the other was a well-written parchment. He tried to read it but the wind and rain was doing its best to destroy it. He folded it and tucked it in his vest. Reading would have to wait. Right now, he needed to see if Karlina was awake, for they had to find shelter from this storm. 

She was asleep when he returned, so he looked about for somewhere they could go to rest and maybe even get dry. There was little there though, but he did find a grove of oaks that was dense enough to offer some respite. He returned and tried to wake Karlina by shaking her. 

_”You, Karlina! Wake up! We need to move! The sea is rising and the boat has broken up. Timbers will wash hard ashore with the rising tide. We must go!”_ 

Karlina mumbled and moaned but she nodded and sat up. Hanasian helped her to her feet and she immediately crumpled to the ground with a thin scream soaked with pain. 

_”My ankle! Broken, I think,”_ she gasped, shivering hard, _”It hurts bad when I stand on it.”_ 

Hanasian looked grim as he took a closer look. He could make out an unnatural bulge where a bone jutted out into the leather of her boot. It was just above the ankle-bone on the inside of her right foot. Just touching the outside of the boot caused her to jump. Right now, her boot was the only thing keeping it close to in place. 

He said, _”You broken it good. Bone is snapped clean. I’ll carry you to the grove of trees I found. We can ride out the storm there and with better light in the morning I can make better judgement.”_ 

Karlina didn’t say anything. Aside from the churning pain, she was aware that she was now dependant on a man she had plotted to capture, a man who had no good reason to wish her well. She was in pain, so when he lifted her, she shivered with nausea that rose in her gorge. But it wasn’t long before Hanasian had them under the trees. It was wet there but the wind wasn’t so bad and the rain was held at bay in the most by the branches. He sat Karlina by the biggest tree in the centre of the grove, leant her against its trunk.

He said tersely, _“I’ll be back shortly. We’ll need that salted pork.”_

Karlina’s answer was to close her eyes and succumb to sleep while Hanasian located the barrel and rolled it back to the grove. Too tired to break it open, he sat down heavily next to Karlina and soon enough fatigue had claimed him too.

The light of day found them laying flat together in the leaves. Hanasian stood up and looked about, blinking and disorientated. It was still raining, but the wind had ceased and much of the force of the storm had abated. In the distance, the surf wasn’t pounding as hard. Low clouds and greyness was all he could see, and nothing looked familiar. He had no idea where they might be. He then went back and considered Karlina. She was feverish, and her ankle had swollen through the night. It was not good. 

He would have to make something to move her with. She couldn’t walk and he was in no condition to carry her. Not when he had no idea where they might be and how long he might be carrying her. While he considered her, she muttered something unintelligible in her sleep. He let her sleep and broke open the barrel he had rolled up the night before. Cutting into the undamaged meat, he made slabs to carry. He would take what he could, but he hoped to find some place in the next few days. He chewed down some of the meat, and used Karlina’s knife to go cut some saplings. He fashioned together a couple poles he could lay her on and drag. The rope would work and she stirred as he secured her to the poles. 

_”I guess taking you in alive didn’t work out too well,”_ Karlina said and Hanasian scowled.

_”Lady,”_ he let bitter sarcasm drip for a moment, _” I have made some enemies since the war and have had some times where I cannot remember what I had been up to. The couple years after the war were generally a blur. But I need to know what you’re talking about. Who wants me?”_ 

But Karlina faded away into unconsciousness again and he would have to ask again later. It was time to move. There was a river just to the north, and he would follow it upstream. 

As he walked, he started to think that the land looked familiar, but Hanasian was far from certain. Like Karlina, many things seemed so but they weren’t really when he gave further thought to it. There was little around him but grass and rolling hills and mountains in the distance. But still every step he took as he walked upriver, the sensation of familiarity seemed to grow. The peaks of the mountains were white with fresh snow and the rare break of sun lit them brightly so that he could just make out their frigid gleam. Yes, there was definitely something familiar here. If only this pain in his head would subside! But he had to stay alert. A glance over his shoulder confirmed that Karlina was fading fast. 

It was well into the afternoon when Hanasian paused. The rain had stopped earlier in the day but it had remained cloudy until then. The sun broke through and warmed him and he sat down in the wet grass exhausted. The only thing they had to eat was old salt pork. He sat and chewed a bit of it as he listened to the sound of the water in the river running over some rocks. It seemed to make the throbbing in his head subside a little, and soon he was asleep. He didn’t notice the rain shower that blew over. It was the later westering sun as it again broke through under a cloud and hit his face that woke him. 

He resumed walking and dragging Karlina along behind him as darkness closed around him. Following the river seemed like the right thing to do when he left the shoreline. He would stay with it for eventually he will find someone or someplace along the way. Keeping Karlina awake was what he had to do, but she wasn’t talking. A while later he stopped and they shared nearly the last of the pork. The next day he hoped to find someone or someplace.


----------



## Elora (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning light came bright. It would be a sunny day. Hanasian checked Karlina’s leg and grimaced. It was becoming infected and he had nothing to treat it with. He gave her the last bit of his pork. 

Karlina took it, as puzzled as he, and said, _”Thank you.”_ 

Hanasian considered her again and concluded she was not remotely familiar to him at all. He sat and decided to look at the map he had found. It was roughly drawn, and it looked like it was of the coastline. He studied it intently as his throbbing head allowed and guessed that he was following the River Isen upstream. Was that was why the land looked familiar? He pulled out the parchment and read what he could of it. It was badly damaged. Still, enough remained for him to make out that it was some sort of contract. Whoever Karlina and her colleagues were, they were to take him to Pelargir. He tried to recall how they had managed to take him but it only made his head throb viciously. He could not recall how he had been injured. He could, however, clearly see a beautiful woman in his damaged mind’s eye. She kept coming to him, as though she sought for him. Karlina moaned and the woman’s image faded like smoke on the wind. 

Hanasian considered the contract, considered Pelargir and all the various possibilities and considered killing her and being done with it. She was no ally of his. She was a foe. She was also an injured, ill woman. So he instead gave her a drink of water. 

She peered up at him with fever glazed eyes and asked, _”You still don’t remember? Maybe you remember my mother Katela? Twenty five years ago in Minas Tirith at the White Tree Inn?” 

“I’m sorry, but I was in Khand around that time I think. Maybe… “_ 

Hanasian paused and thought back. Everything was familiar, yet vague and just out of reach in his mind. He knew he was Captain of the Black Company, and he served King Aragorn. But trying to remember names and faces was hard. Some he remembered for they had been killed long ago. 

He asked, _”What year is this?”_ 

Karlina said, _”I think its reckoned 46 years of this age. I’m not sure.”_ 

He considered asking another question but she moaned and fell back. Sweat beaded on her forehead. 

_”It hurts so bad! Am I going to die? Why do you keep me alive? Leave me and go.”_ 

It was a good question, Hanasian thought as he gave her more water, but instead he said, _”No, you’re not going to die. Not if I can help it. I need answers, and you will answer them... eventually. But so far you only have given me more questions.”_ 

Her eyes rolled back and she fell into a sleep. Hanasian drank a bit of water and mulled through his muddy thoughts. At some point it occurred to him that he was hearing things…recalling a memory…but then reality intruded and he grasped that the sounds were real. Horsemen approached: seven of them. Hanasian kept himself carefully still as sat there next to Karlina. He was too exhausted to do anything in any case. Soon enough the horsemen circled them about.

_”Arise and state your business in these lands!”_ the leader of the horsemen called. 

_”I am Hanasian, captain of the Black Company, and this is …”_ Hanasian paused as he thought of what to say. He could tell them she as his prisoner and they would take her, but they want to know his business. Frankly, he wanted to know his business. He wasn’t sure why he was there or even where he was going. 

He continued,_”… someone I met on the way.” 

“On the way from where, and to where?”_ The captain of the horsemen pressed. 

Hanasian could only tell them what he knew himself, _”We were on our way south on a boat when the storm hit us. Of our number, only I and this woman survived. She needs aid, as she is sorely hurt. As to where we are going, we are unsure where we are.”_

The captain signalled one of his men to dismount and check Karlina. He nodded and returned to his horse to fetch some supplies. 

The captain said, _”You are in the far west of Rohan. Few come here save those who follow their herds. We will see to your friend and we will go to a place nearby. I wish to know more of this journey you were on, and the whereabouts of your Company.”_ 

He signalled for the spare mount to be brought forward, and they secured Karlina’s poles to it and the horse of the man that had checked on her. Hanasian mounted the spare horse and they were off again. Hanasian was unsure how he would answer the captain, but the chance of some food and drink, and some aid for Karlina would be welcome. Still, he had too many questions in his head. He knew one thing though. His sister lived in Rohan. His mother had lived there too. Was this why the land seemed so familiar? 

The old log roadhouse wasn’t much, but it was dry and warm with the open fire in the middle of the room. A pot of stew hung from a hook on an iron tripod fashioned from old orc spears. The stew served hot and steaming in a bowl with and a light, sweet honey tea to go with it. Hanasian made short work of both. It seemed to make his headache lessen. Once the horsemen’s captain had sent his own physian to tend to Karlina, he shared the table with Hanasian with a bowl of his own. Around them, the old lady who lived there and ran the place, scurried about. She had soon replaced the stew on the tripod with a large pot of water, and next raced past with some clean linen for the physican to use. This was was a man, Hanasian noted, his thoughts wandering to the healer of his own Company. Same woman as the one that kept haunting his thoughts, he wondered.

The captain reserved his questions until Hanasian had emptied his bowl and his mug and was onto his second.

Only then did the captain speak, _”I have heard of this Black Company, I’ll admit, though I did not expect to find its Captain here. Interesting that your only Company is a crippled young woman. Where are the rest of your men?

“You say you can’t remember the hows and whys that brought you two here to the far west of Rohan by the River Isen. I’m hoping old Lady Belcowyn’s fine stew might nourish your memory.”_ 

Hanasian nodded at the captain’s words but his attention was on the physican. Belcowyn took a packet from the man and tossed it into the water, and the aroma mixed with the smoke of the fire. Something in Hanasian’s mind was awakened by it. Belcowyn then sat some bread upon the table with some fresh butter. He cut off an end and covered it with butter and chewed slowly on it. A good sourdough it was. He noticed the old woman looking closely at him. 

She said, _”You have the look of Forcwyn’s boy” 

“Forcwyn was my mother!”_ he replied, surprised at his mother’s name and blinked at the elderly woman. 

She asked, _”You an only child then?”_ 

Hanasian scowled at her, aware she was trying to trip him up while the captain looked on, and answered, _”No, I have a sister named Halcwyn, and I had a much older brother named Hayna. He was killed in the war. I only met him briefly on the field the day he died.”_ 

Belcowyn peered into his eyes and only then let her seamed face soften into a slight smile.


----------



## Elora (Jun 1, 2013)

She nodded and turned to the captain, _”He is who he claims to be. As for the girl in there, I don’t know her. Never seen her before.”_ 

The captain nodded and was going to say something but a scream came from the corner. 

The physician approached the table, face taut, _”I’ll have to cut her boot away. It is bad and needs tending to. The herbs will help, but I have not the resources to do it properly. I’m a physicker, not one of those Dunedain healers. I can’t say if she will live.”_ 

The talk of medicine, the smoke and scent in the air, the visions in his mind were coalescening for Hanasian. He was remembering. The blonde woman in his mind, the beautiful one, she was the Company healer. She had used those herbs before! Her name….her name…it was important to him…she was important….Rosmarin! The gates opened and it nearly overwhelmed him. She was his wife! More, she was mother to his children…she was to give birth! 

Hanasian stood up and blurted, _”I must get north! My wife needs me!”_ 

He got dizzy and fell back heavily into his chair, so many memories and thoughts colliding chaotically in his mind. New memories, old memories, so many emotions. It was too much. 

Hanasian dimly heard the captain say, _”Easy now… you need looked at too….”_

Hanasian’s mind drifted to the north. He had a son and Rosmarin was to give birth soon. He remembered now, the fight. He could see them slay Rowdy. Then there had been great pain. The same pain he felt in his head right now. He drifted through memory of far away lands and hard battles. He saw his first commander die again at Raven Falls. Hayna again died on the Pelannor, on the trampled and churned bloody ground before Minas Tirith’s charred and pitted walls. He saw the time in Khand stretch in bloodied sands and the long slow battle to subdue the chiefs. It had gone bad there, awry. So many things, atrocities that he had been forced to shut out of memory. He now saw them all. He had been so glad to return to Pelargir and then to Minas Tirith and the days had become messy then.

It had taken so long for him to get him to get his head on and he had gone back home, to the north he had spent his childhood in. Simra had been there. Enchanting and beautiful and doomed because he could not save her from the evil finger that stretched out there from Khand. He remembered hardening, closing himself off. A conscious decision, a necessary one to protect his battered sanity. All he had left then was his Company and he took them wherever they were needed, without question, trying to outrun the sorrow and the pain of the past, almost succeeding. So many years, so many places. The years passed, and he came to that day as they approached Tharbad. Loch would be looking for him, he realised, and this seemed to pull him back to the surface. He found the Captain leaned over him where he had been lain out. 

_”You’re back with us again. Thought you were gone but for your shaking and sweating. Your companion has lived. She is missing a foot, but lives. I think she wants to talk to you.”_

Hanasian sat up and drank some water. Companion? She was responsible for him being here so far away from his wife and family at this critical time. Any mercy he might have felt had vanished. That woman had dragged him from his wife, his son and his unborn children. That woman had been part of an attack upon his home, imperilling that which was most precious to him. She didn’t die of infection, he coldly thought. he would just have to kill her then… after she was no longer useful in finding out who exactly was responsible for his abduction and why they did it.


----------



## Elora (Jun 2, 2013)

The heavy, measured tread of a man walking across snow caught Andred’s attention from within his small hut. He could hear the boots crunch with each step. Definitely a man. Did he dare it, he wondered. Since the night of the attack things had spiralled in ways he had planned. He knew Hanasian had been taken from the way Erían had tried to take him apart with her bare hands later that night. Such untempered fury! Unfortunately, the fool that came down to re-negotiate the terms of the arrangement had landed him in a mess and he was now directly linked in ways that hampered the immediate next phase of the overall plan. Perhaps fatally so. What point having Hanasian taken only to be in this predicament? 

He had anticipated that once contact with Erían and her people had been made his plans would likely unravel, but not in this way. The instructions had been explicit. He had never imagined in his planning that his standing at this point would be certain enough to apply a direct lever. However, provided he remained indirectly linked to the attack, it would be sufficient for an indirect lever. There was little, he had correctly guessed, Erían would not consider if it meant the return of her husband. Killing Hanasian had a certain appeal to some, he knew, but Hanasian alive was far more powerful over the woman they sought to control and it would take a mighty thing indeed to push Erían to reverse her decision regarding her throne. Nothing short of those she loved more dearly than everything else. But now he had been linked directly and none other than Farbarad had established the link! The Wolf of Cardolan, of all the people. 

All of that made sense to Andred. What had happened next did not and it worried him. The Wolf was not known for his mercy towards anyone he deemed a foe yet Farbarad had forbidden the Company to touch him. That was beyond odd. What was stranger still was the fact that the Wolf had trudged out to chain his door shut not two days ago. It was as much to keep him in as it was to keep others out. The door could be opened to pass food and water, which Farbarad did daily without so much as a word. The Ranger looked weary beyond measure, in Andred’s opinion and he suspected it had little to do with the cause of his marked limp. 

Added to this was another development. Some of the Company men had taken to whispering outside the thin walls of the hut he was now chained into about how they might kill him. Fire was their preferred method and all they lacked was enough pitch to keep it ablaze in the wintry conditions. The chain and this malevolent whispering had both started three days ago, which was three days after the attack. Meanwhile, his opportunity to influence Erían was diminishing day by day. He had to get out and speak to her. Andred pulled the door open just enough so that he could squint through the narrow gap to the brilliant whiteness beyond. He blinked tears from his eyes and sighted the owner of the heavy, measured tread. 

_”Loch! Loch! Please it is important! You have to come here!”_ he hissed at the man. 

It occurred to Andred, when the scout lifted his head to stare at him, that he may have just committed a terrible error. 

All Loch had to do was take two of Runner’s squad and scout. His Captain’s instructions could not be clearer and he was achieving little of any notable worth with his sister. No one, all things considered, aside perhaps from Hanasian might. At this point, was not sure even whether Hanasian might be able to. All Loch had to do was angle past the traitor’s hut and keep going. Just focus on his boots, his orders, and keep going. But, when he heard the man’s voice everything started to slide out of his control. 

His pulse pounded in his ears as what could only be described as grisly fantasies crowded into his mind. No matter how cruel the death, he had yet to invent one for the traitor that seemed to be commensurate with the suffering his actions had caused. His hands curled into fists at his sides. Loch realised with a start that he needed to slow his breathing before the monster that lurked within him sprang free. He sucked in a deep, shaking breath of frigid air and slowly released it. Just as his sister had taught him to. The air steamed around his face. Slowly, he lowered his head and forced himself to keep walking. He stared back at his boots to be sure his feet pointed him in the correct direction. Just scout. That’s all. Scout and breathe. 

When Loch lowered his head and pushed on, Andred released a breath he had not realised he was holding. One thing was clear. Something important had happened. Something had changed and he had no chance if he remained in this hut. He needed to get to Erían now. Andred’s eyes traversed to the spoon Farbarad had permitted him to keep for his daily meal. The wood around the hinges was usually the weakest and he only needed to gouge out one– the lower one.


----------



## Elora (Jun 2, 2013)

Videgavia clamped his hands under his arms and stomped his boots. It was another cold one, despite the brightness of the day’s sun. The wind up from the nearby ocean was bitter and there was little protection to be had where he stood. He squinted ahead at a wall was that slowly taking shape. Molguv was wrestling stones while Wulgof and Khule saw to the smaller details. It was not a high wall, not a defensive wall, and it kept the three men busy. In recent times, that was half the battle for discipline. These three men were all of the Old Company that remained now and he watched them labour. He had no idea what to do once they had finished with the wall and what it was to mark. Scouting wasn’t enough. Standing watch wasn’t enough. Farbarad was clear. Andred had to remain alive, though Videgavia had no idea why the Ranger was so adamant on that score. 

He glanced sideways to where the man stood. Farbarad was staring at someone else. She was just too hard to watch, Vid thought, so he kept his eyes carefully away. Too hard to watch. She shouldn’t be out here, not so soon after…after….Videgavia’s thoughts shied away and he looked back to the wall. It ran between the forest and four cairns that had been raised for the men that had fallen in the attack. It had been Khule’s idea, actually. A wall, for those of the Company that could not have a resting place like this one. As soon as Khule had quietly voiced it, Vid had known what it would mean. In any case, given who lived here and the blood spilled to keep them safe, this would always be inextricably linked with the Company. Once Company, always Company. 

Hanasian had hinted Rin had set aside large swathes of land for the Company. Barracks, records, storage, places for those who lived long enough to retire. A place to stage their campaigns from. Of course they would have a place like this, he thought, for the memory of those fallen. A final resting place. The Company’s, like those whose home this was. Videgavia flicked his eyes out to the western horizon. The three men worked on the wall as quietly as they ever had, loathe to disturb the other person who was there. He could hear her singing. He could avoid looking at her but he could not stop the sound of her voice. A lullaby. It was enough to break a man’s heart. 

_”How do you bear it?_” he ground out quietly to the Ranger standing beside him, _”Two days now, for hours. She shouldn’t be here.” 

“Can you keep her away, Vid?”_ Farbarad replied, eyes still trained on the grieving woman. 

Rin’s back was to them. The wind had pushed back the cowl of her heavy, black, fur-lined cloak. It whipped her hair about and pushed her lullaby back to where they stood. She was seated now but sometimes she stood, sometimes she paced. She had been too weak to get from her bed the first day, but these last two days the full, rending weight of her grief had pushed her out from the warmth she should remain in. She was still so weak. 

_”Perhaps we should have waited. Perhaps we should not have set little Míriel to rest so swiftly,”_ Farbarad further mused. 

That night had been chaos. Desperate, painful, bloody chaos. She had fought so hard, even after Míriel’s death so soon. Little Elian lived, somehow managed to survive where her sister could not. He had been so tired come the dawn, they all had been. Rin had lapsed into exhaustion and he had made the decision to set Míriel to rest that day. It had seemed right, he recalled foggily. What did he know, though? He was neither father nor mother. And now, for the past two days, Míriel’s mother came to where her newborn daughter had been buried and sang to her child even as her daughter was carefully wrapped, warm and safe and alive, against her mother. 

_”Perhaps we should have executed Andred then and there,”_ Videgavia growled, a savage note to his voice dragging Farbarad’s attention from Rin to the Daleman at his side. 

Videgavia’s dark eyes were trained on her and there was such grief in his face. 

_”I can’t do this,”_ he snarled and whipped about to stalk away. 

_”Vid, stay away from Andred. Please? For Rin?”_ Farbarad called after him. 

Videgavia glanced over his shoulder and curtly nodded and Farbarad turned his attention back to Rin. Sparks and Bells would be waiting to check on her and Elian. Hanavia would be fretting for his mother at the house. Farbarad sighed heavily and started forward. It was time for her to eat something anyway. 

At the wall, Molguv set down the block he had been wrestling with and watched the Ranger lead Rin away, back towards the house. The warmth, the joviality of his eyes, was gone and they were flat. He flicked them to his companions, also watching with similarly distant expressions. 

_”I reckon we could make some, if we had the recipe,”_ Molguv said. 

_”We don’t have a recipe for pitch,”_ Wulgof observed. 

_”Bells may be of assistance,”_ Khule observed, _”And failing him, Rin herself.” 

“Would she help us, you think?”_ Molguv asked and Khule turned to face the Haradian. 

Molguv grunted a moment later. Khule was right. Both men had seen women lay their children to rest, seen the excruciating pain played out again and again. Such a common sight in their lands. The ululating keening of grief. There was nothing akin to a mother’s grief. Nothing. Molguv bent to pick the block up again and work resumed.


----------



## Elora (Jun 2, 2013)

The bowl thunked solidly onto the kitchen table. It steamed, hearty and rich and warm. She should be hungry. She should be. She was feeding two children now and her body was still recovering from its recent torment. She had lost so much blood. But there were a lot of things Rin knew she should be and wasn’t. Hungry was just one entry on that list. If she had to describe herself, it would be hollow. She felt so hollow that she imagined she might shatter, like a brittle twig, if pressed too hard. Or even a little. Maybe. She wasn’t sure about that. She wasn’t about to throw herself off a cliff either. Yes her husband had vanished into thin air. Yes, her daughter had died mere moments after birth. But she had a son and a daughter and she knew what it was to face this world without mother or father. What if Hanasian did not come back? 

Rin stared at the soup and tried to muster the energy to feel worried, frightened, angry. Tried and failed. The agonising ache of Hanasian’s absence and uncertain fate hung around her neck. Against her, she could feel the rapid fire beating of Elian’s heart as her daughter slept. There should be two. There had been two. Hanasian’s was not the only absence, the only hole, in her life that hung around her neck. What if Hanasian came home and discovered what had happened, how she had failed him and their daughter both? He would be….angry. Yes. And he should be. Because there was one where there should have been two. Rin stared at the soup, picked up her spoon and ate mechanically. 

When Rin became aware of her surroundings again it was late afternoon. She was in the office, seated at Hanasian’s desk. Her hands were spread over the wood, fingers splayed. Hanavia was on the carpet before the hearth, playing contentedly. He must have felt her staring at him for his game stopped and he peered up at her for a long moment. Then he climbed to his feet and toddled towards her, padded around his father’s desk to where she sat in his father’s chair. He climbed resolutely into her lap and found a way to insert himself against her that would not crush his infant sister. Rin buried her face into his hair, pressed her nose against his soft, dark curls and breathed him in, desperate for the sense of something…anything to pull her out of the cloying fog. 

At the far end of the room, Farbarad stood with another man. She had met him, she knew, at her wedding. He leant on a stout cane, expression grim. Rin had no idea when he had arrived. That afternoon, yesterday. None. Nor did she care. She closed her eyes, let them talk, and sent her mind as far as she could, across the miles and searching, searching, searching. 

Massuil expelled a heavy breath and considered Farbarad, _”The king was explicit in his instructions that the Lady and her son be brought north to the greater safety of Fornost.” 

“Massuil, she will not be parted from her daughter’s grave. To achieve Aragorn’s ends, she would have to be bound hand and foot, dragged to Fornost and there locked up. And, I strongly suspect, it would drive her mad. 

“Do not mistake me, I beg of you. I am no rebel against the High Throne or the Reunited Kingdom…But I can’t allow it. I ask of you, please do not force my hand.” 

“I know what you are saying, Wolf. Were I in your boots, I’d fight too. Any word of Hanasian?” 

“He has been found,”_ came the reply, but not from Farbarad. 

Both Rangers stared at the woman in the office. She stared at a window and the wintry scene beyond, children held to her. Her expression was distant, remote and uncanny. 

_”He has been found,”_ Rin repeated and shivered hard before she whispered, _”Alive? Please, alive?” 

“Amme?”_ Hanavia asked from his mother’s arms. 

Like her, his eyes in that moment were an indescribable, piercing shade of blue as he blinked up at her uncertainly. Little Elian murmured, such a fragile and feeble sound. 

_”I must go to him. Now,”_ she continued and then blinked. Her eyes came to the two Rangers at the far end of the room, _”Immediately.”_ 

Massuil sighed heavily. Aragorn would not like this at all. Not at all. And yet the woman he watched was Aragorn’s cousin and like her cousin possessed a full complement of their shared predecessor’s redoubtable will. It was impossible to strive against. He saw movement from the corner of his eye as Farbarad sank to one knee and bowed his head. Massuil followed suit, joints clicking with age. 

In the ancient tongue of their forebearers, Farbarad responded, _"As you will, my Lady."_


----------



## Elora (Jun 2, 2013)

It was much later, indeed after night had descended, before Massuil comprehended the true meaning of Farbarad’s words. He was assisting the Ranger carry gear out to the stables, where a horse was being readied. Torches hissed to throw back the darkness and, ominously, the wind had dropped away so that the air was frozen still. There would be snow tonight. Massuil knew it. 

_”She will, like as not, never forgive you,”_ Massuil observed quietly and, just ahead of him, Farbarad nodded. The torches created a shadow that trailed, stretched all the way back to the house that he half turned and considered it now. 

_”Like as not,”_ he brooded, _”She promised never to even as she slipped under.” 

“Then wh-“ 

“Do you know what happens to people who fail to rest after sudden, massive blood loss, Massuil? Their hearts stop. Just run out of blood. Just like that. So a very skilled and knowledgeable Dunedain healer told me as I lay immobilised under her care in a farmhouse outside of Esgaroth two years ago,”_ Farbarad hefted the laden saddle-bag he carried and turned away from the house for the stables again,_”She’ll never forgive me for a lot of things before I am done, Massuil. I won’t see her son and daughter robbed like that. I won’t deliver Hanasian his wife’s body either. Among other things, forgiveness is something I learned to do without years ago.”_ 

Massuil made no reply to that and a few heartbeats later Farbarad barked a rough laugh that reported sharply through the crisp air. 

_”Besides, while she is powerful in the court, there is still at least one other ranked higher than her. I can count on Aragorn, don’t you think?”_ Farbarad asked. 

_“You think it likely she will resort to the court to prosecute her argument against you?” 

“A man can hope, can’t he?” _Farbarad muttered and Massuil found himself grinning despite the gravity of the situation. 

They shouldered into the stable where the captain of the Free Company stood with a mostly saddled horse and Hanasian’s brother-in-law. Loch was carefully garbed so that he could remain warm and yet move freely. No one doubted the Lady of Cardolan’s assertions that Hanasian had been found alive. Alive, but where and for how long? That was now the issue and there was no conceivable way her brother or her Ranger would countenance the Lady taking to the wilds in a hunt, with two small children and her own state of health nothing less than precarious. 

_”Follow the coast, find the debris, locate a trail,”_ Videgavia was saying as he checked through the scout’s gear himself. 

_”Or in other words, scout,”_ Loch replied, a ghost of a grin on his face. 

Videgavia ceased his checking as Massuil and Farbarad approached. 

_”Want for me to round up any of the Company patrols I find, Cap,”_ Loch asked and Videgavia stroked his chin. 

_”No…leave them in place for now,”_ he answered with a sidelong glance at Farbarad, _”Might be useful to us if Doc manages somehow to give us the slip despite our precautions.” 

“She’s still under, isn’t she?”_ her brother asked, worried now, and Farbarad nodded. 

_”Absolutely. The doors and windows are locked and any gear she might want to take with her has been placed under lock and key,”_ Farbarad replied as he attached the pannier he had carried out to Loch’s saddle. 

Loch rolled his shoulders and heaved a sigh, _”Right then, so you’re saying I’ve got a day’s lead, at best.” 

“I’ve added my men to the immediate cordon of the grounds, considering the circumstances. She won’t be likely to slip through your men and my Rangers,”_ Massuil stated as he attached the pannier he had been carrying to the other side of Loch’s saddle. 

There was silence between Loch, Farbarad and Videgavia a moment that seemed a little ominious. Massuil glanced up to catch their dubious expressions. 

_”This may be the Fourth Age, but my men are no less Rangers of the North than you or I, Wolf,”_ Massuil sharply said. 

_”Oh aye, Massuil,”_ Videgavia replied quickly lest any offense was given at this late stage, _”Only that’s not the concern we’re talking about here.” 

“I think it’s unlikely she’ll try the chimneys. Unlikely, mind you, not impossible,” _her brother continued, _”and only unlikely for as long as it takes her to start feeling her normal self. Shame the doors and windows all operate on hinges. That’s the real weak point right there, and there's nothing to be done about it now.” 

”With Massuil’s assistance, we’ll keep her safely here, Kid. Don’t worry for your sister,”_ Farbarad said solemnly. 

_”She’s in good hands. I know it, Wolf. I know it. Right then…I’m off.” 

“What about young Rose?”_ Videgavia asked uncomfortably and Loch actually flushed. 

_”Some things I am competent to see to on my own, Cap. Said our goodbyes already,”_ Loch muttered and swung into the saddle easily as Massuil held the reins steady. He handed them to the scout once he had settled in. 

The man drew up his cowl and wound several woollen scarves around his lower face. All that could be seen of him now were his eyes and they gleamed with the need to be off. He glanced around the three men that stood in the stable a moment, nodded and with that the First Hero of Cardolan was off into the night to locate and retrieve Cardolan’s Consort. The three men in the stable were soon on their way back to the house. Videgavia peeled off to make sure the Dirty Three weren’t lurking around Andred’s hut. He lifted an arm in parting as he crossed beyond the reach of the torches to be swallowed by the night. 

_”Is it really so likely that the Lady will set off in pursuit?”_ Massuil found himself asking and Farbarad sucked at his teeth a moment. 

_”You’ve not really met the woman in question, I suppose,”_ Farbarad answered. 

_”I’ve seen enough to get a reasonable measure of the woman Hanasian married. More to the point, I know Hanasian. That he agreed to take her into the Company and on active engagements tells me that he trained her, hard. She is skilled, clearly, for the sort of combat situations the Company deals in and her reputation as a healer precedes her. She is also disciplined and intelligent.” 

“Right at this moment, her Company skills are not what concerns me. She came to the Company with a quite a set of her own, Massuil. All we did, as best I can tell, is put the final touches on them. 

“She’s a dangerous one, Massuil. Had to be so as to survive. Don’t let her beguile you. Do not underestimate her. Don’t let yourself be cozened by those delicate features. That intelligent, skilled, disciplined woman is not thinking clearly. There is no telling what she might do. As of this moment, I consider her potential to be the salient threat we must guard and protect against. I hope your men know what they’re in for.” 

“If not, they’ll learn fast enough,”_ Massuil replied as they gained the kitchen door. 

They entered into the house’s warmth and caught the very threat Farbarad had been talking about standing, disorientated but very much awake in the kitchen. She scowled at them ferociously from beneath rumpled hair that fell in shining, pale tangles down her shoulders and back like a mantle. The pupils of her eyes were dark and wide and she stood in a long sleeved chemise that was crumpled. Farbarad sighed. 

_”See what I mean,”_ he muttered at Massuil, _”Keep the door while I get her away from the windows.” 

“You stay awake from me,”_ she said, or tried to, when Farbarad started to move. Her speech was still slurred and it made her scowl again. 

_”Come now,”_ Farbarad said, voice smooth as honey, as he angled himself around to block the bank of windows that lined the kitchen door, _”Back to bed now, lassie. That’s it now, there's a good-“_ 

Rin had turned her back and started back for the living room, unsteady and weaving but moving as fast as she could manage all the same. Massuil thought this a promising development. Farbarad did not, apparently, agree. 

_”SLIP! COMING YOUR WAY,”_ he shouted. 

_”ON IT,”_ came the reply of the woman with the unlikeliest name from somewhere in the house. 

_”Hey there, Doc! What are you doing up?”_ boomed a deep, percussive voice that Massuil recognised as belonging to the Haradian that was once of Hanasian’s men. 

By the time he and Farbarad reached the large man, he had the Lady of Cardolan under control. She looked tiny in his arms. Tiny, and decidedly safely unconscious again. Molguv, on the other hand, looked pleased with his work. He shook his head at Farbarad. 

_”Ranger, you want to play this game you need to do it properly.” 

“There is nothing wrong with my version,”_ Farbarad returned, stepping close to check that Rin was really out this time. 

_”And yet, here we are. You Rangers…so convinced you know everything. For example, I suppose you want her back in her nice, comfortable, warm bed. The sensible thing to do would be to secure her…the cellar is the best option I can think of.” 

“I am not locking her in her own cellar,”_ Farbarad hissed at him angrily. 

_”I’m not saying I’d like to. I mean…it’s Doc…she’s….She’s our Doc. But that’s my point. She’s our Doc,”_ the Haradian rumbled, adjusting his hold on the woman in his arms before he turned about in the direction of the sleeping quarters. 

Massuil had the distinct sense as he watched this incongruous exchange between a Ranger and a Haradrim giant over the insensate form of a Dunedain princess that he may be slightly in over his head. Slightly. This was not helped at all when a particularly vicious looking Dunlender asked him later that night whether he knew how to make pitch.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

Riding was difficult at this time of year. Keeping to the coast only meant that the snow blowing in on the stiff northerly wind was turned to very cold rain. Loch hadn’t felt anything like it since a couple days when they were headed east into Rhun. He hadn’t liked it much then, and he didn’t like it now. Sure he knew Videgavia was the Captain, but Hanasian was still and would always be captain to him, even if he was no longer Captain of the Company and was now his brother-in-law. 

Loch rode the bluffs where the ancient forests made attempts to re-establish themselves from their decimation of the second age. Groves of young trees struggled to grow, huddled together in the grassy hills. Loch found himself riding through them to gain shelter from the incessant rain and would set his camp in them for shelter and remain unseen. The days passed in an incessant parade of grey with rain, drizzle, and cold wind. The clouds did break at times, invariably at night and while that permitted the moonlight through, it left everything frozen, including himself and his saddle and his horse. Loch found himself talking to no one but himself, or Rose or Rin as if they were with him. He never thought he would be assigned a mission to do alone. He usually decided for himself when he did them, as Videgavia well knew by now. Loch guessed it might have been some sort of reward for returning? Anyway, he was alone and cold. Sleeping was hard, with only exhaustion making it possible for more than a couple hours. Just like old times when he and Rin were living wild and rough, only alone. The wind had a lonely sound to it, he thought.

The next day he found himself not far out of sight from the ocean. He kept to the bluffs unless he had to get around some broken ground. The greyness made everything look the same and nothing out of place was spotted along that rocky shore. He did not see another living soul. Likely they had more sense than to be out in this weather. As he made his way south down the coast, the coast started to curve around to the east as he approached where the Brandywine emptied into the sea. Coming to the river, he searched for sign and found none. The river mouth was too wide and deep to cross, so he headed inland along its north bank to find a place to camp. Maybe he could catch a fish or two for a meal. He could see them in the clear cold water. He had been camping cold since he left. He would enjoy a fire this night,and set a line. He needed to make his dried fruit and meat last. In any case, it was probably frozen like it had been the day before.

A fish caught and gutted, he cooked it over the fire with a stick. It tasted so good he tried to lure another one. But as easy as the first one took his line, the disappearance of the fish from the water must have alerted the others, for they only studied or lightly nibbled on his bait. It was not long before Loch gave up, and returned to his fire. It felt good and before too long he was fast asleep. 

Loch woke up irritable. He hadn’t wanted to sleep so hard, but the warmth of his fire, the relative dryness under the tree that overhung the river, the sound of the Brandywine River, and his own fatigue from the many gloomy days had held him in slumber. It was then he noticed the dripping of water from the trees had lessened. It had stopped raining. The wind had died to a very light breeze too. Already it felt warmer even though he was still quite damp. The brightness was welcoming, for the cool winter sun, was rising on a clear cold morning and Loch was more than ready to feel it on his face. He wasted no time breaking camp, and leaving but a little trace, that being the fresh ashes of his fire from the night before in the old rock fire-ring he had found. He rode out from the trees and paused in the rays of the low morning sun. But it seemed only like moments before the warmth started to slip away, for as the sun started to dry the land the cold air caused fog to form. 

Soon Loch was riding the edge of the river looking for a place to cross but he could see little on the other side. The chill dampness closed around him and Loch pulled his cloak closer and slowly rode along. He should be on the coast looking for the Captain, not pushing through fog and scrub along the mouth of the Brandywine. When he came to where the water was swift over the rocks and the banks were shallow, he crossed. The south side was much like the north, and he rode west back to the sea. Looking over the bluff down to the ocean, he could see nothing in the grey fog. He slowly rode south again, determined to find the Captain. 

It was late afternoon when the sun made its appearance again that day. Ahead the thick old growth woodland of Eryn Vorn lurked dark in the orange sunlight. He would camp under its eaves, and decide the next day whether to go in them to search the coast or ride around them. Rin was so certain there had been a boat involved. The thought of his sister gave him something to worry after. She had not been at all well when he had ridden out. If she was out in this weather…It was not long after he set camp did he hear the sound of hoofs. He moved his horse into the woods and waited. Perhaps they would ride by. But of course their footfalls slowed. 

A voice sounded, _”Hail traveller! Who goes about these lands of Cardolan?”_ 

Loch thought the man sounded familiar, but he didn’t say anything. A couple more horses approached. He heard them reign in and knew then that the men knew he was there. 

Loch grimaced at being pinned down like this and said, _”It is I, Lochared of Dunland, brother of the Lady of Cardolan.”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

_“Loch! What are you doing down here? Who is with you?”_ came the surprised reply and Loch knew it to be Berlas. 

Loch said, _”I could ask the same. I thought you were in Tharbad.” 

“We were, and some are still. But some of the King’s Guard have taken up the watch of the crossing. So we removed ourselves west to watch the wide lands of Cardolan. We’re headed for Lond Daer where a few scouts had gone,”_ Berlas said as he dismounted. 

Loch emerged from the trees he had taken shelter in, expression grim, _”Have you not heard then? The Captain had been taken!” 

“Videgavia?”_ Berlas asked haltingly. 

Loch shook his head, shaggy curls waving from side to side, _”No! Not Videgavia, Hanasian! There was a raid. They got in and killed three of us, took Hanasian. So far we’ve been able to track them headed southwest and there is some evidence that they took to a boat.” _

Berlas could see in the fading light how grim Loch was and it fitted his tidings. Berlas signed to one of the riders Loch didn’t recognize and the man turned and rode off at speed. 

Berlas noted Loch’s gaze and said, _”Some young Rohan boys. Better horsemen than the Easterlings. They’ve been watching the river. My gut told me something was amiss. We camp here and ride hard to Lond Daer on the morrow.”_ 

They soon had fire and the three men sat and talked and ate before they lay down. Berlas found Loch was difficult to get further information out of, particularly around his sister, and that did not bode at all well. At least it was much warmer this night and it didn’t feel like rain was coming. But it was still winter. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Hanasian managed to get up and place his thoughts in check once more. They settled into place with cool precision. He walked slowly over to Karlina who sat up in a bed, leaning back against the wall with her eyes closed. Hanasian grabbed a nearby chair and set it down hard with its back toward her and saw she woke with a start. He sat down, slung his arms over the back of the chair and rested his chin upon his arms. He stared hard into her eyes a long moment. 

Once he was sure Karlina had enough time a guage his frame of mind, Hanasian said, _”I’m told you wished to speak with me?”_ 

Her eyes were tired and hollow, as if all fight had gone out of her. She closed them and whispered, _”Yes, I did.”_ 

Hanasian felt himself smile, a slight and cold thing, _”That is good. I wish to talk to you as well. Hopefully you will have answers for me this time.”_ 

Karlina opened her eyes and looked at the blanket where her ankle used to be before looking at him and answered, _”And you mine I hope.”_ 

Hanasian’s smile vanished as he reached into his vest and pulled out a parchment. He looked it over as he said, _”We’ll get to yours if I’m satisfied with your answers to mine.”_ 

Karlina sighed and closed her eyes again. 

Hanasian went on, eyes lifting from the contract to the woman propped against the wall, _”I have this contract in my hand. Very well articulated. Doesn’t say much, but it’s to the point. The party hiring six people to bring me back alive to them is an unknown, for their signature amounts to an X. But I see yours here, third out of six. 

“Now I know that three were slain before Rowdy was felled and I was taken. And I know there were two of you on the boat. That leaves another. Now I can’t make out the last two signatures but maybe you could help me with that. 

“Now, my questions are simple. Who contracted you, and where are you supposed to take me?”_ 

Karlina sat motionless. Her eyes remained closed except for a moment where she glanced at the contract Hanasian held. After a long silence, Hanasian got up and moved the chair out of his way. 

He said to the Captain of the horsemen, _”I think Karlina and I need a moment alone.”_ 

The Captain stood and as he went to the door, he warned, _”We don’t tolerate any ill treatment of prisoners here.” 

“No prisoners will be mistreated. I’m not even armed. We just need to have a private moment,”_ Hanasian said, voice mild even as his eyes simmered as they held Karlina’s gaze.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

The Captain stepped out as Karlina opened her eyes. They went wide when she saw she was alone with Hanasian. He wasn’t armed, she had heard him say, but she was. The boot where she kept her finger knife was useless now, but it sat by her bed. Hanasian sat on the edge of the bed and had it in hand, turning it over as if he studied it. He moved suddenly, pressed against her wounded leg. He leaned toward her and covered her mouth with his free hand while his other hand moved. The tip of her knife was pressed now just beneath her eye and he face was so close their noses almost touched. She moaned in pain from her leg, but could not move without losing an eye. 

Hanasian’s voice was soft as he stared hard into her now wide eyes, _”I may not be my father, but I have done and am fully capable still of things that would make my father proud. You will tell me what I want to know, Karlina, and you will do exactly what I say or you will lose your perfectly unscarred face. And that will be just the beginning. I wont kill you, but you will wish I had.

“Cooperate with me and help me, and I’ll see you get back to Minas Tirith safely. Between those two options, there is the matter of Rowdy’s death. I don’t believe you were there but you were an accomplice to those responsible. The King’s Court will not look favourably upon you in this matter, unless someone intercedes on your behalf. Someone like me…or better yet, my wife. Do we understand each other now, Karlina?”_ 

Hanasian pulled back the knife a little and Karlina nodded shakily. Her breaths came in shaky gasps. 

Hanasian then said, _”Very good. Now let’s begin again. Tell me where you were taking me.”_ 

Karlina nodded, fought back sudden tears, _”We were to take the boat to Pelargir. But with the losses, we didn’t have the men aboard to do it. So we were to go to Tharbad, upriver.”_ 

Hanasian sighed. Pelargir would have been bad. The gateway to the south and east, much happened there that is not accounted for, even under the king. Rin and Loch had made themselves a small fortune out of Pelargir when they thought he hadn’t been looking the last time they were there. The underworld of that city was extensive and there was little that could not be bought or sold, for the right price. It was good they had slain three. Tharbad was better. He had men there, and the Rohirrim helped with the watch at times. 

Hanasian said, _”I see. Seems you kind of missed the river mouth, considering we wrecked near the mouth of the Isen. Once you got me to Tharbad, you would have been paid?” 

“No,”_ Karlina wiped her face with her sleeve and went on, _”The deal was to get you to Pelargir. We could find assistance in Tharbad to re-man and re-fit the boat to finish the journey.”_ 

Hanasian stared at her hard and considered returning her knife to its earlier position below her eye. There was something Karlina was withholding and his patience had vanished. 

Karlina eyes softened as they stared into Hanasian’s, _”I wasn’t wanting to go to Pelargir or deliver you, and our reduced numbers was working in my favour. I was going to free you in Tharbad, figured you’d have men there. But we didn’t get there.”_ 

Hanasian chuckled sarcastically, _”So you were going to free me. Well, I’m free. But you aren’t until you prove your words to me. We’ll go to Tharbad, and we will try and find some of your people. But only because it’s the fastest way for me to get to the bottom of this, so I can get home where I am needed.”_ 

Karlina nodded and looked again at where her foot would have been. Hanasian sat back and twirled the knife on his finger. 

_”Now, you had questions of me?”_ 

Karlina nodded as she gained her breath. Hanasian gave her a mug of water and she drank sloppily from it. She nodded again and he set the mug back on the table. 

She said in a breathless voice, _”I asked you if you might remember my mother Katela. She knows of you.”_ 

Hanasian considered the name again while looking at the contract he had found. It was vaguely familiar. His eyes tracked over the signatures on the contract and found a memory shaken loose by the name after Karlina’s signatur. He only saw Katela once, briefly, in Minas Tirith. She had been with child as she worked tables at the White Tree Inn. He remembered because she had come to his table and served him a pint of ale.

Katela had asked, _”Son of Halasian you are?”_ 

Hanasian recalled innate wariness but he nodded slightly. The woman had glanced about the inn, gave him some parchments rolled up and flattened, then walked away. He blinked and found himself miles and years away.

He said, _”Does she now? Well, I remember a serving girl at the White Tree Inn who looked like you, about your age at the time. She was with child. I suppose she could be your mother, and that you were also there.”_ 

Karlina seemed surprised at Hanasian’s answer. She pushed on, _“Did she give you anything?”_ 

Karlina was leaning forward, Hanasian noted, eager and seemingly fully recovered from her earlier melancholia.

_”Yes, a pint of beer,”_ Hanasian replied, _”Maybe two.”_ 

Karlina seemed deflated. He wasn’t going to mention the parchments. Not yet. 

She asked, _”Did she give you anything else?” 

“Not that I can remember. I’ll have to think on it. If you hadn’t cracked my skull so damn hard, perhaps I’d remember things better,”_ Hanasian said. 

Sure, he remembered. He remembered the parchments too. He didn’t like what it meant either, for he would have to look at Karlina in a different light if he thought about it. Right now, he wasn’t going to think about it. He was going to use her to find and kill the ones responsible for his abduction.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanasian stood up from the edge of the bed, _”You rest up. It will be a bit before you can travel with your leg. I’m sorry they couldn’t save your foot, but your ankle was smashed and rot had set in. A couple more days and you would have died. Now, anything else you want to say?”_ 

Karlina moved her footless leg and looked at the blanket, _”I can feel it, you know. Like it’s still there. The ankle aching, the toes throbbing, and in my mind I think I can move them. But I know they’re gone. A high price to pay for a fools errand.”_ 

Hanasian looked out the window where the Captain stood talking to one of his horsemen. He said without looking back at her, _”Why did you do it? Sign on to this….”_

He held up the contract and waved it side to side slightly.

Karlina said, _”I wanted to see and talk to you.” 

“You kill one of my men, nearly kill me, take me away from my wife and son at a time they needed me most just to see and talk to me?”

“What’s so urgent about being there? Not like there’s no one else there, way I heard it told. Not like she’s on her own or nothing.”

“Do you know, then, that my wife is with child? Twins. Due any day now,”_ Hanasian said, tensing as his headache returned. 

Karlina said in desperate voice, _”I thought it to be the only way to-“_ 

Hanasian turned and threw her knife at her. She screamed as it sailed passed her head, grazing her ear and pinning a lock of her hair to the headboard of the bed. The Captain was in quickly and Hanasian walked past him, saying, _”You left her armed. You should be more careful. See to it she can ride. We’ll leave in the morning.”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

When Berlas said they would ride hard, he meant it. The two newcomers that rode with Loch and Berlas revealed their skill on horseback, streaking ahead. Loch had not seen anything like it before. In all his years in Rohan, he had spent most of them avoiding the Riddermark. Since joining the Company, he’d seen the Riddermark in battle. But this was different entirely. The two young men from Rohan were not laden with battle gear and nor were their horses. For a good while Loch lost himself in the sheer exhilaration of it all. 

The cold and the gnawing fear for those he cared for fell away and he was surprised and slightly ashamed of himself when he realised this. He was not down here on a jaunt. He was down here because his sister’s husband had been cruelly taken. He had left his dearest Rose with her to protect her but feared whether any of them could protect Rin from herself. She was dismantling herself inexorably, piece by piece. In all their years together, he had never seen her quite like this. 

_”There’s more to it,”_ Berlas said from where he squatted. 

They had pulled in to rest themselves and their horses and the Company’s second in command was stretching his legs as he gnawed on some of his hardtack. Loch lifted a shoulder uncomfortably. 

_”You’re terrible at secrets, you know,”_ Berlas continued and Loch squinted at the frozen ground between them as he selected his words with care. 

_”So,”_ he said slowly, lifting his eyes from the ground to Berlas, _”Are you.”_ 

Berlas frowned, opened his mouth and then looked away. He shouldn'y be surprised, he thought, that Loch knew. Ever since the paths of these two siblings had crossed with the Company, they all knew how closely Loch watched his sister. It made sense, of course. The world could be a cruel place and Loch’s sister was and is uncommonly beautiful. Right now, Loch’s expression was cold and unyielding and it was directed right at him. If anyone could spot a covetous glance directed at his sister for too long, it was Loch. But Loch’s reaction confirmed for Berlas that there was more and it was connected with….Rosmarin. 

_”We should be going,”_ Loch said gruffly and stood. 

_”The raid…the attack…they didn’t get Hanavia or… or…” 

“No,_” Loch said impatiently and Berlas felt a little easier. By a fraction. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

Sparks was still rolling his sleeves down as he stood there, expression marked with weariness and grave concern. Farbarad held his tongue by the slimmest of margins. He had nightmares about this man and that night. Eru forgive him, but he had given this man consent to….but it hadn’t come to that. It hadn’t. Rin was with them still and they had saved one and Sparks’ shirt was clean. No spattering of blood on his shirt this time. 

_”I’ve contained the bleeding again,”_ Sparks said, voice bleak, as he tied off his cuffs and lifted his eyes to Farbarad. 

_”I won’t mince words, Wolf. It’s bad. She’s weak. She can’t keep losing blood like this. I’ve sedated her for now, properly…but there is a limit to what any one body can endure and she has reached hers.”_ 

Farbarad could still hear Loch screaming his refusal to let Sparks cut open his sister to save Elian. He could still see the little dagger, so carefully prepared so that it would be fast. He had ranted at them, sobbing, that it would kill her and he had been right. It would have killed Rin but it would have saved Elian and they had already lost Míriel. She is dying anyway, Sparks had said, and Farbarad had thought Loch would launch himself at the sad, desperate cutter. Poor Bells was hunched over in the corner by that time, rocking back and forth and crying. So much blood. So much pain. 

_”What are you saying,”_ Farbarad demanded, voice hoarse. 

_”You'll need a wet nurse and I recommend seeking assistance from the Elf haven at Harlond. Bells and I…we’re not…we’re not trained for this sort of thing, as I have said from the outset.” _

It’s possible Sparks said more but Farbarad didn’t comprehend it. Videgavia seemed to take up the discussion, distant noise as far as Farbarad was concerned. He left them there in the sitting room and found Slippery seated on the side of the massive bed that Rin occupied. She had Rin’s hand in her own and was stroking her fingers gently. The pallor of Rin’s skin was painfully pale and her hand was limp, devoid of the tension that usually animated her skilful hands. Slippery glanced up at him as he approached and he dreaded what he saw in her face. She was grieving. Grieving for her friend, her companion. He did not wish to. He could not do this. Not again. No….the first time had been bad enough. He’d just gotten her back, from beyond the grave or so it seemed, beyond all hope. Had it all just come to this? 

Slippery moved so that he could see better and Farbarad perched on the side of the bed himself. Covers had been piled over Rin to keep her warm. Furs and blankets and both hearths had been lit and kept burning because she could not keep herself warm. She had been cold all the time, shivering, jaw clenched to stop her teeth from chattering and that was before the latest haemorrhage. If he had looked in on her earlier, during the night, perhaps it would not now be as dire as this. She would not have lost so much blood this time. 

He had been loathe to intrude. She was angry with him and so tired. The harder he tried to serve her, the greater he seemed to fail her. Slippery transferred Rin’s hand to his. It felt so cold. She was still so cold. He found himself searching for her pulse and found that faint, fragile thread of life in her wrist. Farbarad laid his other hand over hers to warm it between his own, head bowed and eyes closed.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

_”I hate this!”_ Slippery whispered, her voice harsh with impotent, futile rage. 

She leaned forward and twirled the brush she had just used on Rin’s hair between her fingers. Farbarad glanced at her, looking at Rin was just too difficult right now, and saw that the small Gondorian’s nostrils flared with each breath. Her grasp on the brush hand tightened, her knuckles went white and then she hurled it with all her might. It clattered into the hearth. Slippery stared at it and then slowly closed her eyes. 

_”I feel so…helpless,”_ she whispered. 

Farbarad did not dare say anything for fear of what might come tripping out. His head felt as though it would implode. He glanced back to his hands and deemed that Rin’s was warm enough to slip under the covers with the rest of her. He stared at her face. The delicate bone structure was so alike her mother’s. Right now, like this, she could be her mother. It was her eyes that made her who she was. Such ferocious spirit, such a bold intellect. 

She had become more than he had dared hope she might. As an infant, he had thought he would watch her grow only to be swallowed by the machinations of her father’s politics, a pawn to be bought and sold. He’d dreaded what might happen if she was sold in marriage to a number of Gondor’s noble families. Somehow she had avoided all of that, by paths darker than any might choose to tread, and he had let himself come to believe that he would instead enjoy watching her flourish with her family. Kinder days, gentler days…almost enough to soothe his savaged spirit, and still it had all come down to this. 

_”It is not your fault, Wolf,”_ Slippery breathed beside him and Farbarad started guiltily, _”But if you give up on her now, I will hunt you down.” 

“I-“ 

“No, you listen to me! We fight for her! We must!” 

“How? What can we possibly do against-“ 

“The only reason she lies there like this, is because of men like Andred.” _

Farbarad was very still then. Truthfully, the desire to hold Andred accountable for the full wages of this attack had been chewing relentlessly at his self control for days now. If Slippery pressed him on it, his restraint might crack and he could not hope to serve if he forgot who he was: a Ranger of Cardolan, a Ranger of the North, a Dunedain man sworn to the service of the royal scions of Elendil. 

_”As soon as Loch returns with Hanasian, they’ll know they failed and they will scurry off as quick as the proverbial rats they are. We’ll be left with our dead, our brutalised and the long wait for them to take another tilt, in a manner and time of their choosing,” _Slippery continued. 

_”What are you saying?”_ Farbarad warily asked. 

_”She’s saying we do a bait and switch, turn the tables about and seize back some control,”_ said Videgavia from the doorway, _”Lure the rats out on the illusion of success and crush them once and for all. It is a standard tactic that the Company has excelled at for decades now. If we can’t pull this off, then I don’t deserve its Captaincy.” 

“The illusion of success? What might that be?”_ Farbarad asked and Videgavia’s smile was a terrifying creature. 

_”I was hoping you might ask that, Wolf,”_ he replied and with that he was gone from the doorway.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

By nightfall much had occurred. Videgavia sat in the kitchen, his long legs crossed before him as he stroked one of his many daggers down a whetstone with something akin to tenderness. Hanavia watched on from the floor, fascinated. Massuil was absent, volunteering himself to make for Harlond. It had seemed incongruous for Massuil to take this on. He nor his men were Rangers of Cardolan nor were they Company. Still, the elder Ranger had been emphatic. Among other things, Massuil said it would be an honour, that Farbarad had other matters to see to and that when all was said and done this was a matter of the Rangers looking to one of their own. With that proprietary stake driven home, Massuil had divided his small party into two with preemptory speed. One set off searching for a wet nurse and the other made for Harlond, both moving at speed which was just as well, all things considered. 

Runner, meanwhile, had sent his remaining men out far and wide to call back the Company men in the field. There was no telling just how many rebels might be lured back and so the more they had on hand the better. There were defensive preparations to make and the last thing the North needed were a few rebels slipping the noose after they had begun to draw it close. Things were bad enough with just one monarch disavowed. If both Aragorn and Rin were disavowed, they just might set up the seeds for Rhuadaur all over again. Farbarad and Massuil had both been very clear on that. Frantic, almost. Vid was already making plans within plans. The Company men and women would be very busy indeed setting them into motion, preparing, drilling…and there was the contingency plan to see to as well should everything go sour. Fortunately, the boat was still in decent shape and it was a short voyage to Mithlond. It would be unlikely that Círdan would turn away a ship with women and children aboard from his refuge, particularly if they were scions of Elendil. 

Videgavia held up his blade to the light and considered it at length. So too did Hanavia. The little boy was not yet two years of age and the events of the past week had been terrible for the adults that surrounded him. He had his mother’s eyes, Videgavia noted, and they travelled from the knife to Videgavia’s face with undisguised curiosity. Videgavia had always found children made him nervous, particularly Rin’s son. The boy had a preternatural awareness that just reeked of trouble. 

Almost as if he sensed Videgavia’s discomfort, the boy offered him a small smile and returned his attention to his own task. Vid realised with a start that the boy was fashioning a dagger of his own by rubbing a length of wood against the flagstones that comprised the kitchen floor. Well then, Videgavia mused, Hanavia was his father's and mother's son and clearly well aware that something bad had happened to his parents, Videgavia concluded. 

_”We’ll look after them, lad,”_ Videgavia rumbled and Hanavia nodded as if he understood. 

_”Amme tired,”_ Hanavia said thoughtfully, rubbing the wood back and forth on the stones, _”Abba gone.”_ 

Before Videgavia knew it, he had the boy in his lap. Hanavia peered at him equally as surprised. Videgavia braced himself for whatever the boy might do by way of reaction and so was discovered staring expectantly into Hanavia’s face by the Dirty Three. The last thing they expected to see was their Captain gazing at a child. They froze in the doorway uncertainly. 
_
”Report,”_ Videgavia scowled, feeling as if he had been discovered in a compromising position which Hanavia’s sudden giggle did not at all assist. 

_”He’s made it through,”_ Khule replied. 

_”Alive, I hope. He’s no use to us dead,”_ Videgavia pressed. 

_”He’s alive,”_ Wulgof grumbled. 

_”And he will stay that way long enough to pass on Farbarad’s treasonous missive, won’t he. They have to hear that Doc is taking back her throne and needs their help.”_ 

Molguv sighed gustily. It seemed to be as much an affront to the Dirty Three that Andred had been turned loose, alive and kicking, as being stationed in a brewery and forbidden to sample the wares, or the serving maids. Worse, even, Videgavia amended. 

_”Your orders were clear, Captain. We’ve not lifted a finger to harm him,”_ Khule grudgingly replied. 

Wulgof had ventured as far as the entrance to the sitting room. He peered through it uncertainly. 

_”How’s…”_ he asked Videgavia. 

_”Holding on, still. Everything that can be done, has been done. Farbarad and Slip are with her now.” 

“Spit, like I said,”_ Molguv muttered and beside him Khule nodded solemnly. 

Wulgof lingered at the doorway as Videgavia said, _”I want you three well rested. We have much to do on the morrow. Defensive works and the like. Anvikela and Rose will handle the watch for the night.” 

“Aye, Cap,” _Khule responded, walked the few steps and grabbed at the leather baldric that crossed Wulgof’s torso to tug him away from the doorway. 

_”If anything happens, you will know,”_ Videgavia said, more gently than he had intended but it did the trick. 

The Dirty Three trooped out and Videgavia was left with Hanavia, who was sucking on his fingers thoughtfully. Outside, Videgavia could hear the three men talk amongst themselves. Wulgof was hatching a plot to pursue Andred that, for now, Khule was keeping in check. Molguv was complaining about the fact that Videgavia had gotten to question Andred and had not shared it around. Khule pointed out that sharing would probably have resulted in a dead Andred and he was needed alive, but not for too long. Videgavia found some comfort in the Easterling’s level, strategic head that came to a sudden standstill when Khule continued to elucidate how all of that would change if Rin perished. The Dirty Three’s conversation veered into the various forms of reprisal they would select and Videgavia placed his hands over Hanavia’s ears as a precautionary measure. 

Outside, in the darkness, Molguv nodded and the three of them started to walk away, back to their barracks, as ordered. Once inside, Wulgof said, _”Do you think he heard?” 

“He better have. If they court martial me-“_ Molguv growled ominously and Khule waved it aside. 

_”Videgavia can hear an ant sneeze. He knows how things are. Any way, you two both saw the state Andred was in. Dare say he’d be with us, if it came down to it. I know we can count on the Cats. Reckon a few of the Company too…Berlas…Donius and Daius,”_ Khule said. 

_”Loch, definitely. Farbarad too. As for Hanasian, we all know what they say about his father and we’ve all seen how he can be when it comes to his wife. Probably them two witch sisters we picked up along the way. There are no shortage of people who’d happily take a nice bite out of this pack of rebels even if Cardolan don’t mean a thing to them. But it won’t come down to that because she’s hanging on. Spit, like Molguv says,”_ Wulgof interjected and then threw himself onto his bunk, boots still on. 

_”Used to be I though she had too much,”_ he continued, back to the other men, _”But now I worry she doesn’t have enough.”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

Loch slept uneasily that night, troubled by persistent dark dreams, despite the ground they had managed to cover during the day. At one point he found himself started awake, sitting up and shivering hard as the image Rin’s sightless, fixed, empty eyes floated around in his head. He dragged his hands over his face in a bid to clear his head and glanced around. Berlas was tightly wrapped in his own cloak a short distance away. The man had kept to himself for the rest of the day but Loch remained confused. Berlas was a good man to serve beside and a good lieutenant to serve under. More than that, Berlas had gone out of his way to show kindness to Rin right from the beginning. Still, he was reluctant to say anything at all to Berlas about his sister. It just didn’t feel right, to him, as her brother, for reasons he could not entirely comprehend. 

Aside from Berlas, he saw another shape in the darkness. The moon was out and everything was glittering, beautiful and icy. Another reminder of his sister. But if only one Rohirrim was here, that mean the other two were afield. Loch lay back, listening for the telltale rumble of horses. He stared up at the night sky. Clouds wheeled by, far away and remote. He could not say how long he lay there listening. Next thing he knew, Berlas was kicking the soles of his boots in the Company honoured tradition of waking a lazy man. Or woman. Loch scrambled to his feet, blinking in the sunlight. 

_”That’s more like it,”_ Berlas said and shoved a warm tin mug filled with something hot into his hands. 

_”Quickly. Liven up. We have an appointment to make.” 

“Huh?” _Loch managed and slurped at the bitter, strong tea that someone had brewed. It made his eyes water, which was unfortunate because it was particularly cold that morning. 

_”There was contact in the night. Could be of interest, perhaps not.” 

“With who?”_ Loch asked and slurped another mouthful of tea. It might be bitter, but it was hot and soon the ice on his beard and face had steamed away. He checked the bottom of the cup, worried that it might be eating through the tin. The stuff was strong enough, he thought, to manage it. 

_”Rohirrim,”_ Berlas said, turning away for his horse. 

_”I’m not looking for Rohirrim,”_ Loch muttered and ventured a third mouthful before he tossed the tea down his throat with a shudder. 

He pulled his aching muscles into his saddle and they were off again. Blessedly, there was no fog that morning. Unfortunately, the sun was keen and the air was sharp. Loch resorted to pulling his cowl forward and winding his scarves over the top of it to shield his face from the elements. After about an hour, joints thoroughly jolted, the one Rohirrim with them shouted and pointed. Berlas let his horse veer towards the coast. At least, Loch thought it was towards the coast and he should know, given he was a scout. He hunkered down in his saddle and gritted his teeth. Soon a second Rohirrim joined them, teeth white and flashing in an unbridled grin, golden hair flying as he shot by to join his fellow countryman. Loch was reminded of Frea and Folca all of a sudden. 

A few hours later, Loch saw a party take shape in the distance. One of their number shot forward and a while later called out to them. The two Rohirrm riding with them answered in kind. This, Loch concluded, must be the mystery third member of the mad horsemen. Certainly Berlas did not slow. If anything, Berlas rode harder still and Loch was forced to match his pace. He had counted himself a reasonably fair rider. Horses were not something he had a great deal of experience with. Unlike the Rohirrim, unlike even the Rangers of Arnor and Ithilien, he had not grown up in a saddle. He had not owned a saddle, or a horse, until the Company. He had not ridden hard like this, for days straight, ever before. He was a scout and he usually moved covertly. Mad dashes and wild gallops were not in his usual range. Thus, by the time Berlas and Loch reached the party, Loch’s muscles felt as though he had been dragged behind his horse instead of atop it and he thanked whatever powers had interceded to keep this party in one place to wait for them. 

While Loch slumped in his saddle and wrestled with his scarves, Berlas slid off his horse and strode into the men on their horses. Loch heard a shout of greeting that made him sit up straight. He stared hard and saw that for the most part the group were yet more mad horsemen. But, there in its midst stood Hanasian and he was grinning like a loon. Nearby, uncomfortably watching, was a woman Loch didn’t recognise. She didn’t notice him, so intent was she on Hanasian and Berlas.


----------



## Elora (Jun 10, 2013)

Loch forced himself out of his saddle and was relieved that he only stumbled slightly. Berlas managed to step aside in time to avoid being caught between his former captain and the Company scout. Hanasian was not a man easily knocked from his feet but he winced as Loch collided with him and folded his arms around the Ranger. 

_”Easy there, Loch. I don’t need cracked ribs to add to my collection,”_ Hanasian wheezed, pounding Loch on the back. 

Loch released him and stared hard at him and Hanasian added, _”And if you kiss me, well I won’t be accountable for what happens next.”_ 

Loch swallowed and nodded, as if collecting his thoughts. Hanasian sobered as he took in his brother-in-law’s expression. 

_”What? What is it? Rin?” _

Berlas watched the Company scout wrestle with himself and loose as Hanasian gripped his shoulders and shook him for an answer to his question. 

_”It’s bad,”_ Loch warned, voice shaking, _”It’s real bad.”_ 

Hanasian’s face drained of colour, _”Walk with me, Scout.”_ 

Loch swallowed hard, closed his eyes and nodded. Hanasian’s hands dropped away from his shoulder and he turned to shoulder his way out from the men and horses. Loch drew a deep breath and trudged along in Hanasian’s wake. They only went a short distance and as Berlas watched, one of the Rohirrim drew up at his shoulder. 

_”I take it you’re one of his Company, one of the Black.” 

“Aye…though we’re the Free Company now. Have been since Rhun, since he retired,” _Berlas replied, distracted and then turned to look up at the man who had spoken to him. 

_”I’m Berlas, formerly of Ithilien, second in command under our current captain, Videgavia of Dale. You, I take it, are the captain of these men?” 

“I am,”_ the man confirmed, lifted his gaze over to where Loch and Hanasian stood and leaned on his saddlehorn. 

Aware he would get nothing further from the notoriously close mouthed rohirrim, Berlas resumed his study but not before he noticed the one woman in their number was nervously watching from her horse as well. She had a twitchy manner about her and she was injured. It looked recent. She was missing an entire foot. Well, Berlas concluded, that explained the tension around her eyes and mouth. The pain alone was savage enough, but at least they had tied off her leg. Like as not, Rin would have a fair bit to say about the woman’s state if she were here. Just then, Berlas heard a distinctive groan. It did not come from the woman. 

He looked over to where Loch and Hanasian were and saw that Hanasian had fallen to his knees. He slumped forward again to his hands. Loch slowly crouched beside him, hand on the other man’s back. If that was not enough, the twitchy woman decided that was a good time to make a break for it. She succeeded only on creating a mild ruckus as the men around her were forced to press their horses closer. No one escaped a Rohirrim on a horse, as any idiot knew. Once she was firmly clamped into place, she threw a desparate look in the direction of the captain. 

_”I don’t suppose you know what this is all about,”_ the man unhappily asked. 

_”I’m guessing this has something to do with his wife,”_ Berlas replied. 

_”Which that woman is not?” _

The urge to laugh was quashed and instead Berlas shook his head hard, _”No captain. That woman is definitely not Hanasian’s wife.” 

“Who is she then?” 

“I have no idea.” 

“Alright,” _the captain growled, becoming increasingly frustrated, _”Who is Hanasian’s wife and why has any of this got anything to do with me and my men?” _

Berlas took a deep breath, _”The Lady of Cardolan. Do you know of her?”_ 

The captain shook his head and so Berlas continued, _”She was queen of Cardolan until she ceded her throne to the High King, her cousin. She is a crown princess of the High Court, allied to King Elessar and to your own king here and, I believe, titular ruler of the land we currently stand upon.”_ 

The captain looked sceptical, eyes still on Hanasian and Loch, _“Since when has this land been Cardolan?” 

“Oh…I’d say somewhere around the early Third Age, at a guess. But not to worry, I believe there are certain trade arrangements in place so that your herds can continue to roam here. At least, that’s how I understood the last arrangement between the Lady of Cardolan and Eomer King. And all so she wouldn’t have to go to dinner at Meduseld. I’d say Rohan did fairly well out of that last round of negotiations, wouldn’t you?” 

“And for all that you do know, you have no idea who that woman is?” 

“Never seen her before today.”_ 

The captain grunted unhappily at that. Berlas looked back to where he had last seen Loch and Hanasian. His former captain was on his feet again. More than that, he was walking back. His expression inspired genuine concern. Berlas had seen Hanasian angry before. Berlas had seen Hanasian frustrated, disappointed, worried, happy, drunk, depressed and gleeful. But this…this was rage he was watching and at Hanasian’s shoulder, Loch appeared to be in little better state. 

_”Captain, were I you-“_ Berlas started but the captain was already on it. 

More men gathered around the injured woman and meanwhile the captain kneed his horse towards Hanasian and Loch. 

_”I’ll have to ask you to hold right there, Captain.”_ 

Hanasian rocked on his feet but halted, eyes locked on the now pale woman. 

_”Once again, I draw your attention to the fact that I am unarmed. I desire only a few brief words with Karlina. No possible harm could follow, unless you’ve managed to arm her once more.”_ 

Berlas knew that tone of voice only this time the darkness ran far deeper than he had ever heard before. He shivered. 

_”Lochared and I will vouch for him,”_ he said and Loch looked taken aback but nodded. 

_”Aye,”_ he managed. 

_”On your lives then,”_ the captain announced, turning his horse about to face Berlas, _”On your lives and your honour.”_ 

Hanasian was permitted to approach further. Berlas noted that the man had his hands clasped firmly behind his back. His grip was white knuckled. Loch looked anxious and sad, like a whipped dog. All three of them converged on the woman’s horse. Berlas held the bridle and Loch pressed close to make it difficult for Hanasian to swing at her if his control shattered. 

_”Do you know what you have done, Karlina? This fool’s errand of yours?”_ Hanasian inquired, voice strained. 

The woman, Karlina, shook her head fearfully, _”Nothing! I told you what-“ 

“Nothing?” _Hanasian hissed and Loch murmured a warning, _”My newborn daughter is dead because of the attack you were involved in. Dead. And my wife-“_ Hanasian staggered back a step and Loch interceded for Berlas was too shocked to act or speak. 

_”She is alive, Hanasian. I swear it. She and little Elian both,”_ Loch urgently said, almost fervently, like...like. Berlas caught the note of something akin to a prayer and realised that Loch feared he may not be speaking the truth. He watched the man swallow hard and frown. 

_”Rosmarin,”_ Hanasian moaned, head bowed. 

_”I-I’m sorry,”_ Karlina said, voice shaking and Hanasian’s eyes snapped open again. 

He did not turn about to face her again. Over his shoulder he bared his teeth and snarled, _”Oh, you will be.”_ 

Hanasian stalked away, head lowered. No one met his eyes or was caught in his path. He leapt up into his saddle, coiled there like a predator longing to strike, to lash out at something. His horse shifted nervously underneath him. 

_”Where are we riding to,”_ Berlas asked, still holding Karlina’s horse. 

_”I’m not sure,”_ Loch answered heavily and washed a hand over his face. 

_”Loch, do you think….is Doc still…”_ Berlas couldn’t muster the words. 

_”I don’t know, Berlas. I truly don’t know. She was when I left…but she wasn’t good…Sparks was worried.”_ 

Loch clamped his hands under his arm and strode away for his horse. Berlas was left there with Loch’s words echoing. If it was bad enough to worry unflappable Sparks…Berlas looked up at the miserable woman on the horse he held. One of mob responsible for the raid and like as not he would be defending her from his former Captain and the Company Scout should Sparks’ fears be proven true.


----------



## Elora (Jun 25, 2013)

A chill came over Halcwyn and she woke with a start. She sat up and steadied her breathing. Listening, she found that everything was quiet. The rustle of the tree branches, bare of leaves made a whispering sound as the breeze blew through them. Other than that, there was silence. It seemed to her that sleep would evade her this night even as it held close her husband and children. So Halcwyn walked over to her study where she lit a small candle. 

She took out a leather-bound bundle of parchments and ran her hand over it. Hanasian had given these to her for safekeeping, and said that there were other places where many other parchments and journals had been lain down by him around the lands. They weren’t all his writings for he was given to collect the writings of others as well. He had collected many over the years and she knew he hoped to gather them all in one place one day. He had spoken of the large study he now had in his home. Perhaps there, though he had not been decided when they had spoken of it at Bree. In Halcwyn’s experience, these memories were as fleeting as the generations, and the next would decide whether it was kept or burned. Halcwyn had shared Halasian’s learning in their early years, but she had not kept writing much since it was not the custom of the Rohirrim. She did attempt once to record in writing the spoken stories of the Horse-lords, and in so doing she had thought it would add to Hanasian’s works. But upon re-reading it, she had discovered that it became her own work. Something had shifted between the telling and the writing and she sensed that it was this that prompted the Rohirrim to preserve their verbal heritage yet. Here in her study she held much that Hanasian had given her in his visits that she had not read. On this night she had awoken to the voice of Hanasian as it changed to what she recalled of her father Halasian’s voice. She opened the leather binding and read…. 

It wasn’t Hanasian’s clear, flowing script, but a rougher style. It didn’t appear to be that of her father Halasian at first, but there were parts that did. Halcwyn brushed the parchment with her fingers to sense the author but it remained a mystery. She started to read… 
Halcwyn had only managed a few paragraphs when the sound of stealthy hoofs was heard to approach in the night. She arose and approached the main door to her home just as Enedoth stepped out from their room. 

_”I heard footfall of three horses and awoke. When I saw you weren’t there, I feared for you. I will see to them,”_ he said, his manner stern and not one Halcwyn was inclined to argue with. 

Rather than reply, she retrieved her cloak and wrapped it tightly around her before following her husband to the door.

Enedoth called out, _”Who rides in stealth to our door in the night unannounced?”_ 

Halcwyn saw that Enedoth had an arrow notched and ready.

The three stopped short of the gate by the track and one said, _”No need for that Enedoth of Westmarch, for we were summoned with news that Lady Halcwyn may wish to hear.”_ 

Halcwyn walked out past her husband and the man who had spoken dismounted and bowed. Enedoth relaxed his arrow.

Halcwyn said, _”Foldwine of Westmarch. What news do you bear that I would hear?”_ 

She stared at him solemnly. Foldwine bowed again and said, _”M’lady, word has come from the roadhouse to the west.”_ 

Halcwyn stepped nearer again and signalled to Enedoth that all was well and she needed to hear what he had to say. As she approached the riders, the other two dismounted to join Foldwine and bowed in their turn. They started to talk as Enedoth stood by the door of the house. Soon their son had awoken and found his way to the door. He clung to their father as he rubbed his eyes.

Enedoth quietly said, _”It is the seed of your grandfather. The affairs of your uncle. I don’t have to like it, but it’s part of your mother’s spirit whom I love. All will be well son.”_ 

As his son hugged his leg and watched his mother, Enedoth found himself hoping his words would not be proven false by whatever was to come, for something certainly was to come. Of that he was certain.

After some time, Halcwyn returned to the house and the three men rode away. She remained silent on what it was about, but Enedoth insisted. 

_”I have a right to know!”_ he demanded and at this Halcwyn took a deep breath.

She said, _”They brought word of my brother. Events no one is yet sure of have brought him south and he now makes haste to return to his home. His wife, if I am not mistaken, must be near to her time. They asked if I wanted to see him before he set out.” 

“You’re going, aren’t you,”_ Enedoth replied, more statement than question and Halcwyn nodded.

He then said, _”I can only ask you not to even though I know that you will. So I ask that you take Halrad with you.” 

“I will only be gone for the day, returning by nightfall. There is no need for Halrad to ride with me,”_ Halcwyn answered, looking grim and thoughtful.

But she saw that Enedoth would not relent and so she reluctantly agreed. 

_”I will leave after breakfast,”_ she said, took Enedoth by the hand and led him swiftly back to their room and pushed him back into their bed.

The morning sun did little to warm the still air. Enedoth awoke suddenly from a deep sleep. He knew that Halcwyn had gone. It was doubtful Halrad had gone with her too. He should be upset, but how could he be? He loved her so much, and he knew she would return ere nightfall because she had said she would…


----------



## Elora (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanasian wanted to set out forthwith but was still weak from his ordeal. The Captain of the Rohirrim tried to talk him into remaining the night so that they might depart afresh in the morning. Hanasian was little pleased with any delay to his return to his wife and children. In the end, it took Berlas and Loch both to reason with him hard and convince him that rest before a hard ride would be useful unless he actually wanted to topple out of the saddle and snap his neck on the way home. By the time he had relented, it was clear to Loch and Berlas that Hanasian was not thinking clearly. Injury and grief, no doubt, but it worried them all the same. Hanasian was uneasy with the delay for all of his capitulation to its logic but this changed and he came to see it as a good thing as night fell onto their small encampment and three riders came from the southeast at speed. Two of the riders appeared older men, golden hair now much silvered. Their third companion was younger, but all wore grave expressions. The younger man bore an emblem that denoted some form of rank amongst the Horse-Lords. This was evident in the way the Captain of the Rohirrim with them saluted smartly. Loch wanted to go see, for he recognized one of the men but Hanasian prevented him. 

_”Let them play this out,”_ he said in a raspy whisper and crouched back down next to where Berlas sat, watching on with apparent disinterest. Loch relaxed and sat back on the ground by their fire. Hanasian watched the younger man as he talked to the captain from the corner of his eye, taking care not to stare openly. 

Loch leaned over and started to say, _”Isn’t that-”_ 

Hanasian hushed him with a quick movement of his hand. He tried not to smile as his thoughts drifted to the old woman at the roadhouse. She knew how to get word out without the captain knowing. How these men came to be here and to know what had happened was a mystery to him. As they talked to the captain, he leaned forward towards their little campfire. Berlas and Loch leaned in as well. 

Hanasian said, _”This was unlooked for. I had in my head a plan to leave you both here to deal with Karina by whatever means necessary, but it appears we will be spared by Frea, Folca, and Foldwine’s timely arrival.”_ 

They all looked over where the four Rohirrim stood. Discussions had progressed, it seemed, to the point that the three unexepected men were to take custody of Karlina. Hanasian saw Frea glance over to where the woman was at present. She looked caught between consternation and relief after her encounter with Hanasian earlier in the day. Frea lifted a hand to scratch at his head, and fingers flicked quickly and slightly. Nothing more needed to be said. Hanasian was satisfied with this. 

He said in a quiet voice, as if talking to himself but knowing Berlas and Loch were listening. 

_”As much as I would like to see my sister, I must ride north in the morning. Berlas, you will return to your duties with your men. Loch, you will have to remain here and take care of anything that may be left open. You know what I mean, brother.”_ 

Loch glanced up at that title and found himself looking into Hanasian’s eyes across the fire. Hanasian’s expression spoke of much and he was keenly aware of what his brother-in-law was entrusting him with. That he would do so…that he would trust him to look to the justice of their combined families… In Dunland and Rohan both, such a thing was… Loch let his fingers dance over the hilt of his knife and silently he nodded once, unable to say anything fitting, and returned his eyes to the campfire’s flicker. Berlas saw it too and Hanasian looked at him next. A couple flicks of his fingers and then Berlas nodded. The only thing that remained now was to see what Foldwine and his twin cousins had in mind. It wasn’t long before Karlina was in custody of Frea, Folca, and Foldwine. They didn’t want to acknowledge Hanasian, Loch, or Berlas, and set up a camp for the night some distance away. There was now nothing to do but wait this night out. 

The quiet of the pre-dawn morn found Hanasian slipping into Foldwine’s camp. The men had appeared to be in a restless slumber but instead he discovered they were, in fact, waiting for him. His cousins took him aside and he gave them no difficulty. 

_”We would like to talk Cap, but we can’t. We have orders not to let you near our prisoner,”_ Frea said 

Hanasian sighed heavily. He would have to accept this and go and leave Karlina in the hands of the Rohirrim. Yet there was something in the way Frea had spoken that tickled at his thoughts. A glance over at Foldwine was met by grim eyes. The man had a plan, clearly, and he didn’t want Hanasian knowing about it. 

Folca set his hand on Hanasian’s shoulder and said, _”You look… tired Cap. Retirement doesn’t appear to suit you.” 

“You’re damn right it doesn’t, if this can be called retirement! This was supposed to be a time of peace for us. Yet everywhere we go, or even at our home with some of the finest around us, we cannot rest. Now, I’m going home. I must, and I will kill anybody that tries to hold me back from my wife and children at this time. I would kill that Karlina if I had the chance, or so I thought. I did have the chance, and I allowed her to live even if it’s without a foot,”_ Hanasian rambled, clearly distressed. 

Folca tried to soothe him, but Karlina was sound asleep and didn’t stir all the while. 

Folca said, _”My brother and I are not quite sure what has happened, but Foldwine has ways of getting word. Not sure why, but he seems to have become some sort of bounty hunter. Says there is a price in that girl’s head in Pelargir. Now between you, my brother, and me I don’t think that is the whole story, but we came along when he said it was in some ways Company business. Besides, that Captain of these western riders won’t see her killed on his watch.”_ 

Hanasian was silent for a moment, then said, _”I see. Well then, there is nothing more I can do. I will go home at first light. I will try and sleep a few hours.”_ 

Frea then asked, _”How is the Kid? He looks much older than I last remember seeing him, which was way east.”_ 

Hanasian said, _”He is still Loch. He worries for his sister and wants to see justice done. They’ve both seen too much evil in too short of years. He’s badly smitten with a young enchantress from the east and misses her as well. And he’s saddle sore.” 

“You think he may want to ride with us for a while?”_

Hanasian considered this, _”Unlike you and I, he’s still Company. He has some sort of orders from Videgavia about finding me. He also wants to get back to Rin and Rose, so he may not wish to. But I’ll tell him of your offer all the same. He may join you for a while, perhaps”_ 

The brothers nodded and let Hanasian go. Though Hanasian had not succeeded in his aims that morning, for some reason he felt marginally better.


----------



## Elora (Jun 25, 2013)

The foggy morning did little to change the general mood of the camp. Hanasian was ready to ride home and Loch was too, but he thought about going to visit Frea and Folca. They were up to something. They usually were. He gnawed at a bit of saddle fare as he debated his course. No, he had orders. He had found Hanasian alive, and should stay with him to ensure he returned safely to where he was sorely needed with Rin and his children. As he thought further on that, he wanted to return as well. For Rose…and to assure himself that Rin was…no, she had to be. Farbarad had her in his care. She was going to be fine. Then there was Videgavia’s other order, the one the Daleman had whispered to him the darkness after he had ostensensibly set out to find Hanasian… 

But it was Hanasian that said to him, _”I know what you’re thinking. To return while one of them lives still is hard. I wanted to go to Tharbad and find others responsible as well. But it appears Karlina is out of our hands now. Come, let us say our farewells once again to our old comrades.”_ 

Loch nodded, thoughts still ticking over in his head, and they rode over to where the others had all gathered in the morning. Berlas and his swift riders joined them to say farewell. They were going to Tharbad, knowing they had work to do there. Karlina was mounted on a horse but bound now. She seemed worried until Hanasian approached and then found some comfort in the fact that their ways would be parting. There had been such rage in his face yesterday, savage and raw. Foldwine said they were going to take her to Edoras to answer some charges. They looked about as if searching the mist for someone, but there was no one there. After parting words and handshakes and gestures, Hanasian and Loch turned to go with Berlas and his men. The quickest way back was through Tharbad. 

The Captain mounted up and he and his men headed back west. Frea, Folca, Foldwine, and Karlina moved east into the greyness, and soon all had lost sight of each other. 

As the morning gave way to the noon hour, the fog started to burn off and the sun felt warm. The four slowed and took a rest when Foldwine went to Karlina and said, _”You must need some water."_ 

He unbound her to let her drink and she did so. Once the tin cup was drained, she methodically hit Foldwine with it. He fell backwards in surprise, and Karlina pulled the horse she was riding near. Frea and Folca moved to stop her, but even without a foot she managed to get mounted and rode off at increasing speed. Foldwine slowly got to his feet and dusted his hands off as Frea and Folca joined him to watch their captive’s escape. 

Frea asked, _”How far do you think she’ll get?” 

“Not far enough,”_ Foldwine calmly replied. 

They walked their horses to the top of a knoll where they could see Karlina ride. They could see also another rider coming from the west that would intercept Karlina. When Karlina saw the sandy haired woman, she slowed and watched her, for she may have been sent by her employers to find them. Halcwyn approached slowly, her eyes wide with a hand up in greeting. 

Karlina said, _”Hail rider!” 

”Greetings, and welcome! If you be Karlina, I have a message for you and one for you to give to the others.”_ 

Karlina looked puzzled. She said hesitantly, _”Yes. Who may I ask are the others which you speak?”_ 

Halcwyn rode up beside her and looked Karlina in the eyes, _”First things first, the message for you.”_ 

Halcwyn held out a small parchment, which Karlina took. She unfurled it and began to read. Halcwyn unhurriedly lifted her other hand, a casual gesture so as not to disturb the other woman. Her knife gleamed in the afternoon sunlight as she swept it across Karlina’s neck. She fell backward in her saddle and the parchment fluttered in the air, adrift now. Karlina hit the ground as she struggled to hold her neck, a gurgling sound was all that was heard. 

_”If you consider it in the time you have left, there really is only one message from my brother and his family to you and those you work for.”_ 

Halcwyn threw the knife into Karlina’s heart and this sped the life that was painfully gushing out of her neck. Halcwyn watched until the last gasp was heard and the last twitch of a limb had. Once she was certain Karlina was dead, Halcwyn dismounted, retrieved the parchment and approached the woman’s body. She removed her knife from Karlina’s chest and wiped it clean using Karlina’s cloak. She stuffed the parchment into Karlina’s one boot top. Once this was done, Halcwyn swiftly mounted up, turned, and rode away at a fast trot, emptying water from a skin at her saddle onto her hands to sluice away the woman’s blood. 

Atop the knoll, Foldwine gave a whistle and the horse that Karlina was riding started to walk their way. When it arrived, he gave it a piece of carrot

_”I didn’t think she would do it,”_ he said after a moment, thoughtfully, _”I should have never told her about it all. But thought she may have wanted to see her brother. I think its best we ride and catch up with the Cap, Berlas and the Kid before the sun sinks and the mists return.”_ 

The brothers nodded and set off at a fair pace. Enedwaith was a wide land on the fringes of kingdoms, and few crossed it. As they approached Hanasian, Berlas, Loch, and the two young riders, they were able to have a proper greeting and talk as the sun set. The last of the sun saw Halcwyn arrive home, greeted lovingly by her children and sternly by her husband. She had some explaining to do.


----------



## Elora (Jun 27, 2013)

There was much to share on the ride to Tharbad though they spared little time to rest or talk at leisure. They reached the town with its new bridge under a cold, gelid rain late in the afternoon. Berlas led them to the small post he had established there where a dry roof and four walls were as much a luxury as a chance to sleep or eat out of a saddle was. Hanasian, not yet fully recovered, found the travelling particularly hard. He was exhausted by the time they stood, dripping and mud splattered, in a small common area warmed by some sort of makeshift oven one of the Easterlings with Berlas’ detachment had rigged up. 

Berlas peeled off to make arrangements for quarters during the night but this was not all that waited for them. Tidings had reached Tharbad from Videgavia himself and it changed everything. Berlas read each carefully, rubbed his hands over his face and trudged out to the common room. Hanasian had found somewhere to sit and looked as if he was dead on his feet. Frea, Folca and Foldwine were deep in conversation. Their expressions were beyond grim. The men were outraged, angry at what they had learned. Loch remained standing, so tired that he had forgotten to sit. It took some effort for Berlas to snag his attention but once he had the scout shambled over to him wearily. Another signal had him trailing along, too tired to ask questions, as Berlas went back to the room that doubled as his office and bedroom. 

He pushed a pile of papers, maps and reports mostly, off the chair that he never used and pointed Loch at it. 

_”Sit, before you fall over. I need what wits you have left about you, Kid.”_ 

Loch slumped into the chair, sighed and shook his rain darkened sandy hair. He studied Berlas from beneath his brows, dull disinterest flickering in his eyes but not outright insurrection. 

_”What were Vid’s other orders?”_ Berlas asked him. 

Loch shifted in his seat, crossed his ankles. He was getting better at keeping his immediate thoughts from his face, Berlas thought. Just his luck. This was not time for games. 

_”Don’t bother telling me there aren’t any, Kid. I know Vid. I know you. I know the Company.”_

Loch’s lips thinned as he pressed them together. He lifted one shoulder and dropped his eyes to the mud that splattered his breeches. He began to idly pick clots off to drop to the rough floorboards. Berlas ground his teeth and struggled for patience. 

_”Has it occurred to you yet that we’re all on the same side here? No, that’s unfair of me. I apologise. You’re saying nothing because you have been ordered to say nothing.”_ 

Loch paused in his re-distribution of mud and shifted again, lifting his eyes back to Berlas to wait him out. 

_”Fine,”_ Berlas sighed though it clearly wasn’t. _”Something’s changed since you left, Loch and no-“_ Berlas added as Loch flung himself upright and quivered in his office, _”Your sister has not perished. Sit down, Kid!”_ 

Loch stared at him a moment and then seemed to deflate back into his chair. 

_”The decision has been taken to go on the offensive against these rebels, Loch. Covert offensive. Do you know what a bait and switch is?”_ 

Loch blinked at him as if baffled by the question, _”Seriously? You’re asking me that? How do you think we managed to survive without knowing that?” 

“Ah…I hadn’t thought of-“ 

“Bait and switch! Do I know what it is? You won’t find no one better than me and Rin at it. No one! Not this side of the Misty’s and probably not the other side neither for that matter-“_ 

Loch’s grumbling was brought to a halt when Berlas raised his hand in the signal for utter silence. 

Once he had it, Berlas pressed on in a strained voice, _”A stupid question. I freely acknowledge that. You’re not the only one who is tired and sore and worried near out of his wits, Kid. Back to the matter at hand. Will your other orders compromise a bait and switch offensive?” 

“Depends on the bait. And the switch.” 

“They’ve set a rebel that they had in hand free, a man called Andred.” 

“THEY SET HIM FREE? How is he even still alive?” 

“They set him loose,”_ Berlas continued, ignoring Loch’s question, _” Because he was most effective hook to place the bait upon.” 

“Which was what?” 

“Their plan was to hold Hanasian’s life hostage until Rin bowed to their demands to take up her throne and declare Cardolan an independent realm.” 

“Hostage? That’s not how it would have played out. That’s never how those things play out! There’s no profit in keeping hostages to hand back!”_ 

Berlas held up his hand for silence again and eyed the scout. He knew that the man and his sister had likely gotten into all sorts of things in their years. Rin knew things she shouldn’t, certainly. Things she could not easily explain. 

_”Is that so?”_ he replied thoughtfully and Loch began to look a little unsure of himself. 

_”Before you go asking me just how I know, things what got done before the Company are forgotten. It was only six months with that Treagon, but it were a dark six months. Sometimes, none of your choices are good ones.” 

“Fair enough, Loch. I had not known you’d spent some time with that assassin. Were you apprenticed? I had heard he took none.” 

“None that survived. It wasn’t me in any case. I wasn’t pretty enough for him. And if he ever crosses Rin’s path again, she probably won’t survive either. If he hears we’re putting it about that he had an apprentice, he’ll probably come looking for her and he’s a man that tends to find what he looks for.” 

“Peace, Loch! I take your meaning well enough. We'll not discuss it further.”_ 

Loch sat back in the chair and rubbed at his face. His thoughts were sluggish, dull things. 

_”So the bait is that they think she has accepted and when they come to see for themselves, we’ll switch on them. Then what? Arrest them?” Loch asked. 

“Vid’s a little unclear on that. Certainly the law as I understand it is such that they would have to be arrested if at all possible.” 

“Pity,”_ Loch muttered and then, hopefully, _”Maybe they’ll put up a fight, eh?” 

“Probably,”_ Berlas agreed, _”But back again to the matter at hand.” 

“For this to work, the rebels can’t find out that they’ve lost Hanasian. How long ago did they let Andred loose?” 

“Ah…five or so days I think,” Berlas said and Loch nodded slowly. 

”Then they’d already be closing in, circling the hook. This just all makes it more important that I do what Vid may or may not have asked me to do.” 

Berlas nodded, ”What do you need, Kid?” 

“Sleep. Food. Time. Hanasian won’t stay here long, though. Nor can he travel back on his own, all things considered.” 

“Leave that with me,”_ Berlas answered, the dim shape of an idea hovering just out of reach. 

_”Considering the bait, what are the precautions?”_ 

Berlas blinked at the question and then his brain kicked in. Of course Loch would be asking that. They were running a covert campaign that placed his sister directly in the maw of a foe that had proven to be formidable at a time that she was vulnerable and weak. She’d played this role before, Harad most notably, but that had been different. 

_”He's recalling us all, staged, with an outer net to catch any that might slip through our fingers once the bait is switched. We’ll infiltrate the target as well, so we can take them from both sides when the time comes. Vid has limited the information he has sent out for obvious reasons but I think it highly unlikely that the precautions are restricted solely to those.” 

“They’d better not be,”_ Loch answered and shifted his weight to the edge of the chair. Berlas waved a dismissal at him and watched the scout shuffle out.


----------



## Elora (Jun 27, 2013)

The lieutenant remained to sort through the matters that had accumulated in his absence until he received word that the evening meal was ready. He realised then that he had yet to shed his cloak or any of his other damp clothing. He hurriedly changed and emerged looking rumpled to find that his men had not made the same mistake with their other guests. Fresh clothing, mismatched but dry, had been found for Frea, Folca and Foldwine. The Rohirrim looked a little odd, truth be told, wearing Easterling garb and they knew it. But they were warm and awake. Hanasian, he had learned, had been tucked away somewhere to sleep and Berlas sent someone to wake him. The man had to eat almost as badly as he needed to sleep. 

While this happened though, Berlas drew up to the three Rohirrim. 

_”Interesting development the Company has taken of late,”_ Frea said, eyes drifting over the men in the common room. They were mostly of Rhun. 

_”You were at Shkar. Are you telling me you’re surprised? The Company has always taken on those who could prove their worth. That is not new and these men do a fine job. Not nearly as fractious, either, as you lot are,”_ Berlas answered. 

_”But we’re the better riders,”__ Foldwine said with a faint grin and a proud glint in his eyes. 

”That you are. Listen, a quick word before Cap gets here. What are your plans now that you know what’s happened?” 

“We’re done with the Company, Berlas. We retired,”_ Folca pointed out. 

_”I see.” 

“No,”_ Frea said quickly, _”You don’t. We’re done with the Company but this is a whole other matter. Hanasian is family. I’d thought that Esgaroth thing would be an end to it but its only gotten worse. This has to be dealt with, once and for all.”_ 

There was nothing warm about Frea’s voice or expression. His brother, usually of easy good cheer, was similarly disposed. 

_”And you, Foldwine?”_ Berlas asked and the man shrugged his shoulders in a tunic that was slightly too small for him. 

He fidgeted with a shoulder seam and said, _”I can’t claim family like these two, but the way I see it Cap has always done right by me. Doc too. I’d not be here now were it not for her. I owe them both. Now, I donated my best pipe to her a while back-“ 

“Donated?”_ Frea scoffed and Foldwine half smiled. 

_”Call it what you like, my best pipe ain’t nearly enough to call it even. Besides, sounds like there might be a bit of business for a man in my line of work up north right now.” 

“There may well be….depending on which way this goes,”_ Berlas answered, _”I'm pleased to hear this. I'm hoping you can get Hanasian back home safely and, just as importantly, unseen.” 

“Unseen? I smell a Black Company job,”_ Folca observed but at that point a groggy Hanasian arrived. 

_”Until later,”_ Berlas said, flashed a signal that all three men immediately understood and turned towards his former captain, _”Cap…here’s a place already and some decent, hot food for a change!”_ 

Most of the men stationed with Berlas had joined on account of this man’s reputation so there was no difficulty finding Hanasian a place at the board or a generous helping of what appeared to be a stew of some sort. 

Hanasian was hard pressed to assemble events after arriving in Tharbad. All he knew is that they had, he had slept and now they were late. It was well past dawn, the rain had only intensified and they had not yet set out. He scowled out at the deluge and drew another knife. It was sharp. All of the various weapons that had been donated to him were immaculately kept. In truth, he now had more weapons than he knew what to do with once it emerged that he was without his usual equipment. Still, he spat on the whetstone and began to work the knife over it. Loch had vanished. His usual stunt. No one knew where he was or when he had gone. Berlas had said he would send men after him but Hanasian was far from convinced. This only meant that Berlas knew something. He might have retired from the Company but to be kept on the outside was a bitter pill for its former commander and founder to swallow. 

He would have set out on his own, but that had been effectively scotched. He suspected Berlas was behind that as well. There were no horses to be had and their own were in too poor a condition to continue on with. They needed fresh mounts. If the delay continued much longer, he’d go on foot if he had to. Just thinking of his wife was painful. Loch had found it difficult to convey what she had faced on her own. She must have been terrified. It had to have been excruciating. And then, after all of that, she had to bury their daughter. He’d never see her. Hanasian felt the resistance of the whetstone change as he nicked the tip of a finger. A bright scarlet bead rose and he lifted his finger to his mouth to suck. He had to go on. He had to get back to his son, his daughter, his wife. 

_”Right, now we’re ready,”_ Folca said, voice raised to be heard over the thrumming rain on the roof as he walked into the common room. 

Hanasian turned slightly and saw three Rohirrim standing there. Frea had a heavy cloak, stiff with wax to keep the rain off and a cowl far too deep to be practical for anything else but concealment draped over his left arm. Loch was still nowhere to be seen. 

_”Are we indeed,”_ Hanasian replied around his finger. 

Frea threw the treated cloak at him and his brother said, _”Aye. Managed to obtain passable horses even if they are not of Rohan stock.” 

“And you’re coming? I thought you’d retired.” 

“We’re making an exception,”_ Foldwine said and then, _”Besides, this is…well…personal…and business too, for me at least.”_ 

Berlas strode out and caught the look on Hanasian’s face. His Captain knew something was afoot and he was a very unhappy man. 

_”Loch will catch you up, I am sure. I’ll send him after you as soon as I track him down. Horses are saddled in the mews and you’ve ample provision to see you back. I’m sure you want to get going.” 

“Aye.” 

“Well then, done and done. I will see you in due course, Cap, but not before,”_ Berlas said, the last for the benefit of the three men that stood with him. 

Hanasian’s eyes narrowed but he swung the cloak on, drew up the cowl muttering about occluded peripheral vision, and left them for the rain outside. 

_”Remember, keep him out of sight. I expect there will be a number of rebels gathered even now waiting for the big event. The final distance will be the hardest to pass unseen.”_ 

All three men nodded at Berlas’ final advice, sketched informal Company salutes and followed Hanasian out into the rain for the nearby mews. Hanasian was waiting for them, dripping and suspicious within. In the time he had there on his own, it was clear that the men stationed in Tharbad were starting to deploy. Years of experience told him this. He gnawed at it while he waited. When at last his travelling companions arrived, dripping and shivering, he pounced. 

No one remained Captain of the Black Company for long if he lacked a ruthless effectiveness in extracting information from unwilling sources. Confronted with this, the three Rohirrim decided capitulation was preferable to decapitation because Hanasian was not in a cheery frame of mind. He walked a sharp edge, they could see, between utter blackness and all that followed and the man that he strove to be. By the time, therefore, they departed from Tharbad, Hanasian had a clear picture of what they were riding towards. They crossed the newly restored bridge just after midday and pressed north. 

After such a delay, Hanasian was not prepared to let the weather or anything else get in his way. He set as fast a pace as possible through the heavy rain and kept it up until nightfall. Little was said but Hanasian’s mind was not quiet. The rain continued for the next day as well. Towards dusk, it shifted into sleet as the temperature dropped. Trees were scant and discussion was scarcer. During the night the sleet transformed into snow and they woke to a clear day and a white, glittering world. 

They stood and shook off the snow. The three Rohirrim pushed their cowls back but Hanasian did not. The snowbound dawn was a quiet creature and this silence closed in around them hungrily. They swiftly packed their meagre camp up and readied the horses. They had gained their saddles when a cowled rider was seen to approach them from the south. He pushed back his cowl to reveal his face. Loch looked utterly bedraggled and worn through, but he was also victorious. That much was clear in his flickering smile.


----------



## Elora (Jun 27, 2013)

_”All sorted away?”_ Hanasian asked him speculatively and Loch nodded, confirming Hanasian’s suspicions about the scout’s secondary orders. So far, it seemed like everyone was getting a chance at some justice except for him. 

_”Neat as a pin. Looks like I reached you just in time. You need a scout and I need food. Do you have any?” 

“Typical,”_ Frea muttered and passed him some dried meat from a pouch at his belt. 

_”What you’re saying is that I’m consistent which, I note, is a good thing. So I’ll take that as a compliment,”_ Loch breezily replied, words slurring a little with his fatigue and then borrowed one of his sister's favourite phrases, _”Giddy up!” 

“You’re in no fit state,”_ Hanasian observed. 

Loch patted his midriff and twitched aside his stained cloak to reveal he had tied himself to his saddle. 

_”I’m prepared. Well trained and all that,”_ he answered around a mouthful of dried meat and that was that. They set off with a scout that was so tired he was punch drunk. 

Loch’s return did something to the group of men he travelled with. The tension between them slowly melted. If he wasn’t snoring in the saddle he had tied himself to, he was entertaining them in other ways including how creative saddle sores could be in finding locations to torment him. Or biting hard whenever someone teased him about ‘his Rose’. He was even more protective of her than he had ever been of his sister. He was the sort of man that made you laugh, at him or with him was of no concern to Loch. He was also an excellent scout, a loyal companion and, despite external appearances, of reasonably sharp wit that was softened by a determinedly optimistic outlook on the world that only grew stauncher at each mishap, sorrow or misfortune thrown at him. Loch's innate optimism did not make him immune to concerns about this bait and switch plan. 

It took them seven days all told. The need for secrecy caused delays. It became to clear to Hanasian that Videgavia was drawing Company men into position carefully and covertly. An intricate web was being woven but the stakes were higher than anything Hanasian could conceive of and Loch agreed with him. It sat heavily over his thoughts as they drew near. He was worried. What if it went wrong? There were so many ways that it might and he had already lost a daughter. Even if it succeeded, the price could be too high. What would he find at home? How would he be received? Round and round, like carrion birds, these doubts and questions swooped and picked at him. 

Once they had gained the forest, the Company began to more openly show their presence. In the main, they revealed themselves just enough to show their faces. Relief, genuine pleasure and open curiosity for the three retired Company men that travelled with them. Then they would fade away again. 

_”They’ll send word ahead,”_ Foldwine said and Loch shook his head. 

_”No need. They’ll already know. After the attack, Rose and her sister did something. Now no one comes and goes here without them knowing.”_ 

Loch sounded proud and Hanasian felt profoundly grateful but Frea shivered uncomfortably. 

They pressed on the final way and made the grounds proper shortly after midday. The forest opened out onto a snowy expanse that appeared to run into the now wintry blue sky. Foldwine whistled at the house that crouched along the cliff. It was large, sprawling, and solid. Smoke drifted promisingly from its chimneys. Smoke meant warm, lit hearths and food. Hanasian had feared that they’d been letting rebels camp on the inner grounds and was relieved to find this was not the case. 

Some sort of pulley had been rigged up near the stairs notched into the cliff face and people were clustered around it as something very heavy was carefully lowered down. Some did not wear their usual Company uniform. Some wore what appeared to be livery in Cardolan’s colours over their uniform. It all made for a puzzling picture and a quick glance in Loch’s direction indicated this came as a surprise to him too. He lifted his shoulders in a shrug and scratched at his beard, contemplated it. 

What dominated the area aside from the house itself was the large spreading majesty of an elm tree. Its branches were naked now and its knees blanketed in snow. Under its boughs a game was at play. Hanasian could not help but notice that his son had grown in the time he had been away. He was taller and sturdier too. He skipped and ran, cheeks bright red and scarf flapping behind him, after a ball that appeared to have been fashioned from rags stuffed into a deer’s stomach. Hanavia’s laughter rose as he chased the lumpy ball across the snow, hands outstretched in bright yellow mittens. He was not alone. In fact, he had three rather unlikely play mates.

One was a fierce Haradian from the steamy southern jungles of his unconquerable nation. The second was a prepossessed, cool tempered Easterling military commander who was showing silver at last at his temples. This was a new thing. The last was a self confessed barbarian from Dunland who was presently capering after the boy that ran ahead of him. Wulgof made a dive not for Hanavia but rather his trailing scarf. He landed face first in the snow, the scarf slid off Hanavia’s neck properly and the boy whipped around to laugh fulsomely at the sight of a Dunlander wearing a mask of snow that stuck in his beard and hair. Molguv, meanwhile, made a dive for the ball. Hanavia was laughing so hard that he doubled over, which presented a prime target for the Haradian with the ball. It bounced gently off Hanavia’s back as the boy straightened and then froze as his father slid out of his saddle. 

*”ABBA!”* he cried, heart and soul sent soaring with that beloved title and this made his three playmates look about.


----------



## Elora (Jun 27, 2013)

Hanavia was off like a shot, running so hard that his feet could not keep up with him. He tumbled and rolled and ran as fast as he could towards his father. Hanasian strode forward, longer legs eating the distance, and scooped his son into his arms. The Dirty Three jogged forwards, past father and son, to the others. 

_”You was only supposed to retrieve one,”_ Wulgof said, picking bits of snow out of his beard still. 

_”This is was once an elite military unit,”_ Frea replied with a meaningful glance at his cousin’s son and the now abandoned ball. 

_”It still is. We’re keeping the boy occupied,”_ Khule replied. 

Molguv rumbled, _”You lot throwing in with us on this job as well?” 

“Aye, temporarily mind you. We’ve retired,”_ Foldwine said. 

_”Good. Trust you lot more than I do that Voromir,”_ Wulgof drawled. 

_”Voromir!”_ Loch sharply echoed and Khule nodded curtly. 

_”Lord Stag himself did descend from upon high to grace us with his presence. He’s taken Rowdy’s men under command, which is helpful given he owns them, but he’s...well…” 

“A nobleman,”_ Wulgof grumbled and Molguv spat to one side. 

Khule jerked a thumb over his shoulder at where Hanasian and son stood, _”He has to get out of sight. We have the woods effectively shut down but still, not wise to take chances.” 

“Agreed, but he won’t be going anywhere unless its to his wife,”_ Folca said. 

_”In that case, this should be interesting,”_ Khule replied and Wulgof began to grin widely. 

_”Why’s that?”_ Loch asked as they set off. 

_”Right now your sister is, to quote her, knocking heads together. Was hoping we might be able to catch a bit of the proceedings,”_ Khule replied, _"Tactical meetings are never as interesting without Doc arguing the point."_ 

They made for the house. With the exception of Hanasian and his son, who refused to get down from his father’s hip, the men decided that the kitchen was just perfect. For Loch, Rose was there. For the others, a bashful scout and warm food was there. Additionally, Slippery was in a dress and they could clearly hear the discussions further within. Hanasian continued on, slowing so that he could grasp as much as he could of the rapidly developing situation as possible. 

_”-down, Rin, or you’re going back to bed right this minute!”_ Farbarad’s growl was exasperated and worried. 

_”Ha! Not until this is sorted out I won’t even if you get Massuil over there to help! The numbers are growing, trickle to stream. Best count, we have what? Fifty rebels camped to the north? What if that stream becomes a river?” 

“Fifty thereabouts,”_ Videgavia confirmed and then, _”And it’s manageable. The net is almost in place and growing stronger with each passing day. The ship is nearly ready too. If things turn sour, you and your wee ones will be safe in Fornost and your cousin’s care before you know it. The mast is being put in today and the sails are ready to rig once it’s in. You’re working on the last pretty little dress for our plants in their camp. Anything they say or do, we know, and they’re all so eager to meet their new liege…lady or whatever the correct title is. Everything is holding up nicely.” 

“For now,”_ Rin replied and then swore in Dunlendic, _”I have more holes in my thumb than hair on my head and I can’t afford to lose any more blood.” 

“Which is why I want you to SIT DOWN! You’d find it easier to sew if you did,” Farbarad snapped. 

”Done a lot of sewing in your time, have you?”_ Rin retorted, voice acidic as it was sweet. 

_”If you please, my lady!”_ Voromir said. 

_“I am not yours,”_ Rin grumbled, feathers apparently rumpled, and Videgavia was heard to mutter something that was hard to make out. 

_”Rin…”_ Farbarad warned, for apparently Rin had heard whatever the Daleman had said. 

_”No need to look so worried, Voromir. What harm could I do with a mere needle, hmmm?”_ Rin remarked and then, _”Oh very well. See? Sitting? Happy now are we? How delightful!”_ 

Hanasian could hear the elder Ranger Massuil clear his throat and recognised the sound for what it was: carefully concealed amusement. 

_”Might I inquire as to what you meant by your earlier comment: for now. The matter clearly vexes you,”_ Voromir inquired, the strain of his voice evident and diminishing his effort to maintain courtly decorum. 

_”We have no idea how many of the curs there are skulking out there. None. The best we can do is guess. How many is too many? What do we do if the numbers tip in the wrong direction? How strong is that net, Vid, because we’ll be in all sorts of trouble if that net can’t hold those that slip away from us,”_ Rin pressed. 

_”A fair point, I think. Captain?”_ Voromir inquired. 

Videgavia’s voice sounded like grinding glass, _”A fair point. I’ll grant you, Doc, we haven’t done so good a job as keeping you and yours as safe as you’d hope. We let you down. But not again. Never again. If you can’t place your trust in us, in me, when I say that the numbers will hold, then…then I suppose this is a whole other discussion.” 

“That’s not what I mean,”_ Rin said, sounding profoundly tired. 

_”I’ve answered all of your questions but it doesn’t seem to be enough. We have a chance here to end it, once and for all Doc! You, your little ones will be safe no matter which way it goes. We can do this. I know it. But if you do not, then you must do as you see fit. You have children to protect and I’ll not hold that against you.”_ 

Rin took her time answering, selected her words with care, _”If the rebel numbers are greater than we guess, then we will simply not be able to catch them all here. It would be an impossible feat and not because those that stood with us failed in some way!”_ 

Rin pressed on, _“Those that slip away will know, then, that they have been betrayed. The last thing anyone needs now is rebels disenchanted with Arnor and Cardolan both floating about the north. I will not sow the seeds of another Rhuadaur. I won’t. We need to be absolutely certain that outer net holds no matter what. If it fails….then we will have civil war on our hands. Not in Harad. Not in Rhun. Not in some distant land. Here.”_ 

Hanasian chose the ensuing silence to duck into the large study that he shared with his wife. They had drawn the curtains for warmth and privacy and so it was much darker inside compared to outside. The hearth and lanterns provided a soft, gentle glow that shifted and moved over those gathered within. It took a moment for Hanasian’s eyes to adjust. He found the men either stood or leaned against desks or shelves. Rin sat, however, on a chair that had been placed close to the warmth of the hearth. Her lap was filled with the livery Hanasian had seen being worn outside. 

She wore a heavy, fur lined mantle made for use outside and her hair was wound about her head in a braid that was loose. She stared at him as did the others. He was almost as shocked as she was. The woman he had seen last was vibrant and glowed with life. Rin now, though, had a deathly pallor and was almost as thin as the day they had first met. The livery she was working on slid to the carpet as she stood. Her movements were unsteady, another source of concern, and her eyes seemed huge in her face. 

_”Is…is it just me….or can you see him too,”_ she asked softly, as hopeful as she was fearful of what the answer might be. 

_”Rosmarin,”_ he said, voice roughened and stepped towards her.


----------



## Elora (Jul 16, 2013)

With a few steps Hanasian was before Rin as she tried to stand. He knelt before her, cupped her face between his hands.

_“My love… I am sorry…”_ he whispered to her.

Rin’s eyes were wide and haunted by such sorrow. She was silent, unable to find words that he could see flickered within her and pressed her fingers to his lips. They stayed like that for a long moment, the rest of the study lost to them. Eventually Rin blinked and the spell was broken. Hanasian guided her to her feet at which point he embraced her. She was so insubstantial in his arms. Hanasian drew back and solemnly kissed his wife. There he found her. Her warmth and spirit was suddenly revealed to him anew. Her heavy mantle began to slide and he pulled it back around her shoulders and held it there, unable to release Rosmarin. 

But they were not alone. A little whimper from a bundle in the arms of Anvikela by a doorway broke through and Rin pulled away to go to their surviving daughter. Hanasian followed and silently, Rin lifted Elian from Anvikela and set her in his arms. She was tiny compared to Hanavia, with hair so pale as to seem silvery and with the blue eyes of a newborn babe. She fussed until he made a soft sound deep in his throat and then brushed the fine hair upon her head. Her mother’s hair, Hanasian thought, heart pounding. This was his daughter. He had a daughter. 

He looked to his wife and found her expression was solemn. She was watching him, waiting for something. He could not tell what it was. The others in the room were also silent. Too many questions needed to be asked, too many answers were needed. The tiny child in his arms peered up at him intently. He made another sound and she blinked, curious. Could it be that she somehow knew his voice? For those in the room, watching this, it was clear that plans and strategies were the least concern for those in their midst. Hanasian looked up to his wife and she came closer to carefully tuck the loose end of a blanket around her daughter’s feet. Hanasian murmured something to her and Rin nodded. Without further word, Hanasian and Rin walked out of the study with their daughter. No one followed. Any talk of strategy and plans would for now be left to the others. 

It did not take those in the kitchen long to join the others in the study. It was fortunate that the room was generously sized. Soon the walls, chairs and couches and desks were filled with people. Videgavia was pleased to see the three Rohirrim amongst them. The Dirty Three leant nearby against shelves filled will all manner of books that Rin had clearly accumulated in her time here. Medicine, surgery, healing, botany and a diverse assortment of odds and ends he could only guess at. Molguv peeked curiously at the titles, no doubt wondering what their worth might be. Massuil and Voromir watched on as well. Videgavia had yet to decide what to make of either man, but at least the Old Company was here and he ensured they were paying attention. There was sporadic talk and their discussion hovered around the edges of the trap they were planning. All seemed reluctant to mention it until Loch lost patience and finally broached the matter that had been chewing at him since Berlas had told him of the plan. 

_”Rin is not in any condition to do this. Even if she was, I think it’s too risky!”_

Loch frowned as he looked about each man in turn. They didn’t understand. They couldn’t. While together he and his sister had risked a great deal, it was because they had to. Their survival depended on it. This was entirely different. There were tiny, defenceless children in the midst of it. Hanavia was not even two years old! And there was a far safer option as far as he could guess. The King was somewhere in the north. Why court fate here when they could go to a safer place. All they had to do was board that ship at anchor in the bay. There was no way his sister would risk the lives of her children or consign them to the fate that they had faced themselves for a piece of land. It was just land. She simply wouldn’t countenance anything that might mean that her children faced the world alone for this house and land. It made no sense and while it was clear to him it didn’t seem quite so evident to those around him. Videgavia was one of the few to meet Loch’s eyes as he glanced around the room but the man said nothing.

_”The Kid has a point. We can’t send Doc in. Besides, I doubt Hanasian would allow it,”_ Wulgof added in his roughened voice. 

Voromir stood and said, _”The only certain way to bring this to an end is to have the Lady Rosmarin there and visible.”_

Videgavia broke his silence at that, _”Yes, quite true Voromir, but I have to agree with Loch. As willing as Rin would likely be, she will not be physically able to put herself in this sort of peril. I will admit to genius of it as a plan …. Quite worthy. But without Rin, we will not be able to pull it off.”_

Khule said immediately afterward, _”Hanasian wouldn’t like this one bit either. There is no way he would permit his wife to place herself out there like that. Not now. Since her heritage and identity has come to light, there has been one attempt after another. 

“It won’t end and therein lies the appeal of this plan. It offers finality. As good a plan this may be, I do not think any of us could accept the danger it poses to Rin. Especially in her current state. After all she and Hanasian have been through? No, this borders on insanity to try.”_

Khule’s bearing was grave and he appeared old and strained to those who knew him best. Mulgov tapped him on the shoulder and passed him a plain brown bottle. He took a drink from it and handed it back. Mulgov’s jaw dropped a bit when how his latest brew had not even managed a grimace from the Easterling. The Haradian shrugged slightly and took a drink himself before he offered it to Wulgof. They were all concerned about Doc. 

Loch, meanwhile stared at Voromir. He knew his sister didn’t trust him and, frankly, he didn’t like the man. This had been the chief threat to Rin in Pelargir. And this had been the man in Bree in her immediate vicinity when she had been injured. Mildly of course, but still. And he was a noble. Untrustworthy to the core. The problem with nobles is that they could be as rotten as any knave, but appear lordly and fair and bright. And you couldn’t settle your score with them in the same way if they did you wrong. Rose was beside him and had been quiet as she listened to the discussion slide back and forth. An uneasy silence settled over them in the study and it seemed to her that they would remain locked in this indecision unless someone pointed out the solution that lay right beneath their noses. 

_”What if I do it?”_ 

Loch flinched beside her and said, _”Do what?”_ 

Rose considered him a moment. In a fleeting instant there was a surreal glow and it seemed that Rin was there. She had everyone’s attention now. The Rohirrim looked queasy, Wulgof was stunned. The Rangers appeared intrigued and Voromir was shocked. 

As for Loch, he was having none of it.

_”No!”_ he forcefully declared, bristling. 

_“And why not Lochared of Dunland? Are stealth and cunning exclusively yours?”_ Rose answered with a glint in her eyes that could have resembled daggers and reminded him powerfully of his sister. 

Years of experience prompted Loch to hesitate and keep his mouth shut. Inwardly, he resolved that Rose and his sister were spending far too much time in each other’s company and he’d have to do something about that and soon. Wulgof slapped Mulgov on the chest with the back of his hand to make sure he was paying attention to what was happening. The others looked on with rising curiosity but a signal from Videgavia flashing signals kept them silent for now. The Captain knew there was something afoot and whatever it was, it was something he wanted to leave to play out. Sorcery and the Company had never mixed well. Rose directed her attention from a brooding Loch to the others in the room, 

_”I can do this. I have been studying the ways of your Kingdoms, and with some work and the support of my sister, I can do this.”_

Restraint had never been one of Loch’s strengths. He pushed to his feet from where he had been perched on his sister’s desk and stepped forward. 

_”Do you have any idea what you’re proposing? These people are fanatics! If they even pick up the slightest hint of something amiss, things will go sour. You know what they have done with Hanasian. You have heard what they did to my sister in Dale! If that’s what they will do to people of rank, what will they do to those who are not? No! There has to be another way!”_


----------



## Elora (Jul 16, 2013)

Videgavia looked over to Farbarad and then Massuil. Both Rangers shrugged, unwilling to commit to a path just yet. Videgavia realised it would fall to him to say something when Lady Anvikela walked in saying, 

_”Sir Lochared, you should listen to my sister. Our whole lives have been spent amongst fanatics, yes. It has only been since we have come west with you that we had any idea what this freedom we heard you speak of is. So we are free now. With this freedom we will decide. 

“It is with this freedom that we wish to repay the Company. It is also in this freedom that my sister has found someone she cares for. Therefore she cannot be the one to do this. I will be the one to go, if the Lords of the Company agree.”_

There was silence for a moment. Videgavia let his fingers fly quickly in the hopes of keeping everyone quiet, including Loch. Even as he started to step forward, Khule’s hand grasped his shoulder. He didn’t even have to look at Khule to know why. He stood and watched the two sisters turn to one another. They stared for a moment and then suddenly started bickering in their native language. Their words were heated, and if they realized that the rest of the company were watching them, it didn’t seem to matter. What they were saying was a mystery to all in the room, but the body language and tone gave away a little. 

After their voices returned to a more civil tone, Videgavia cut in, _”Ladies, you appear to have much to say to one another, and quite impassioned at that. But we need to know what it is you have decided. I have a general idea what it is you were discussing.”_

Rose and Lady Anvikela exchanged a look and then Rose said, _”Should it be decided, then it will be I who will go. My sister and Loch are against this, but if it is to be done, it will be my sister who stands behind me. I don’t know if I have the strength or control to help her in the same way. 

“My sister is somewhat more confident. But if this is to be, she will have to be nearby. But it seems it all is only in its beginnings. Should the decision be to my taking Lady Rosmarin’s place in this deception, then we will talk about how it will be done.”_

Loch, still on his feet, shifted his weight restlessly but Rose’s pointed her finger at him and he paused. He knew he wasn’t going to win this fight right now. Still, nothing had been decided yet, and he hoped this would not come to pass. 

Videgavia nodded, saying, _”You speak wisely Rose. Yet I would be remiss if I did not point out the dangers. Loch may have suddenly lost his words, but his earlier concerns are legitimate. 

“Should you be discovered, there would be little we could do to aid you. What you and Lady Anvikela could do, I do not know. Rest assured that your offer will be considered, but this decision will be made when the Cap and the Doc are back with us, and everyone has had time to consider this thoroughly. Now, it is late and everyone here needs to rest. The morning will find us all ready for council again.”_ 

They broke and once out of the study they scattered. Each seem to had thoughts of their own that they kept to themselves or shared with a select few. Massuil and Farbarad walked off whispering to each other on the way out of the house entirely. The Dirty Three made for the verandah that lined the western side of the house to carry on in a low rumble. Voromir remained a moment in thought, unsure what had just happened, but he finally stood and went out to where he had made his camp with the men that had been led by Rowdy. Videgavia watched Loch and Rose wander out, whispered disconcerting words to each other on the way to somewhere private. He noticed also that Lady Anvikela watched them as well. 

He stepped over to her and asked, _”Lady Anvikela, will you walk with me?”_ 

Without a word, she took his arm and they walked outside in silence. It was after they had gone some ways away from the house that he asked her, _”Is this something you and your sister could do in complete confidence?”_ 

Lady Anvikela hesitated, _”Since our departure, my powers struggle to stay with me. I hold them only with use, and I have been amiss in using them. Rose, I think, is another matter. 

“She seems to strengthen even as I weaken. This kind of visual deception we are consider requires a strong and sustained will. If we had Old Blood in our veins it would less uncertain. I can stand behind her, but in the end, it will be in her hands as to whether she can carry it through.”_ 

Videgavia then said, _”If this is so, then if it was up to me, I could not permit this. It will be up to Hanasian and Rin with the final word, but I hope there is another way that will not put anyone, not Rin, you, or Rose, in danger. Yet, I can still see that this plan would work if Rin is convincing among them, whoever she is. It is a difficult choice. Let us go and rest now.”_ 

~ ~ ~ 

Hanasian held Rin close, careful lest he cause her discomfort, and she finally said, _”Do you know what they are discussing out there?”_

Hanasian ran his hand through her hair and kissed her head, _”I know enough. I know that you, or I will have to stand by the wayside. The plans are being made for us, and we will see what is decided in the morning.”_ 

He kissed her and they lay back and drifted into an uneasy sleep together.


----------



## Elora (Jul 17, 2013)

The council the following day was a furious one. There was no other way to describe it. For all of the impassioned arguments and counter arguments that sailed to and fro there was no other way around it. The trap could not be safely defused half sprung. That way assuredly lay mayhem, and the civil war that Rin so rightly feared. Nor could Rin serve as the bait to bring it to a close. Rin did not argue as hard against the gathered will of the rest of them. She couldn't ignore the risks. She knew what it was to face the world without a mother and father. She could not recklessly consign her children to the fate she had faced and narrowly survived. But, this problem as far as Rin saw it was hers. The rebels gathered because of her blood and what they would make of it. Sending in Rose, or anyone else, to draw their teeth was unthinkable. And every time she glanced at her brother she felt her heart ache for the worry and fear she could see him endure. He loved Rose. He knew what could happen. 

By the close of the day the way ahead had been determined. No one liked it. Rose and Anvikela would deceive the rebels. Rose would appear as the Lady of Cardolan, and speak her words. She would ride Rin’s horse, be garbed as a queen might but Rin never would, and carry Rin’s sword. That sword would deliver the signal that would trigger the switch and then it would be in Videgavia’s hands. As for the real Lady of Cardolan, she would be waiting on the ship with her family, her ranger and Massuil’s men. Should it all go sour, that ship would make for Mithlond and then Fornost to report to Aragorn and seek shelter there while a larger offensive is launched. 

As the sun sank, Rin stood in silence by Hanasian’s side. He was on his knees in the snow by their daughter’s grave. It was the first time he had come here. While his return had done much to ease her savaged spirit, she could still sense doom closing around them. The reason Míriel was dead, the reason for the attack, lay at her feet. Had she heeded Hanasian’s counsel concerning Andred, none of this would have come to pass. She was certain of that. Every decision from that moment onwards seemed somehow tainted, dragging them deeper into webs that seemed to gather faster the more they struggled. She had no idea how to turn this about.

Hanasian’s voice was roughened by grief he could not contain, _”What colour was her hair?” _

_“Dark, like your own,”_ Rin answered and sank to her knees beside him. 

His hand sought hers and clung fiercely, like a man drowning. Except she was drowning too. She was going to kill them all, Rin realised, and terror howled through her. 

_”How often do you come here?”_ he asked. 

_”Every day, before…” _

_“The hemorrhaging and then the fever. You should have remained still and quiet and warm. It is what you would have told someone who had lost so much blood. You might have avoided the fever.” _

He was right, of course. 

_”How could I when our daughter lies in the frozen ground, alone?”_ she whispered and closed her eyes. 

”You nearly died. Farbarad told me, Rosmarin. Had it not been for the healers Massuil found, you would have!” 

Rin’s head bowed so that her chin rested against her chest. Hanasian withdrew his hand from hers and the chill bit at her fingers. He sounded upset with her. She had been waiting for this. Her recklessness with Andred had killed his newborn daughter, Rowdy and three good Company men. It had placed him in immediate peril. She had betrayed them all, including those she loved the most. He should set her aside, take their children and run before she killed them all. 

_”Rosmarin, look at me!”_ 

Hanasian had to repeat it before she could find the strength to meet his eyes. His expression was harrowed by grief and fear. But there was no hatred there. Not yet, at least. 

_”Understand me, my love. To stand here, by my child’s grave is nearly more than I can bear. To stand over your own….I could not. A long life, one in peace where our family flourishes. That is what you promised me and I to you. I beg of you, Rosmarin, do nothing that imperils that.” 

“My life, the very drawing of my breath imperils that whether I will it or nil it!”_ 

Hanasian lifted a hand to her cheek and cupped it, _”We will face this fight and we will prevail. And when it is done, and there is peace, we will rest.” _

He gathered her to him and together, they returned to the warmth and safety of their home and those within it. 

As time passed, the Company returned much to Videgavia’s relief. Even with Rowdy’s men, now lead by Voromir, the rebel numbers had become officially difficult. He gladly redeployed his returned forces, confidence returning that they could close the net and scoop all the rebels neatly up. Aside from the three men that had perished on the night of the attack, he was back at full strength again. He had Berlas back. An Ithilien Ranger was an ideal asset for the wooded terrain that surrounded the grounds. Another set of eyes on the lines that he trusted implicitly for good reason. Berlas would sooner gouge his own eyes out than harm Doc, never mind the reasons why. 

Meanwhile, Rose and Anvikela refined their deception. Hanavia did not at all like seeing two versions of his mother walking around his house and so they continued their work carefully. Side by side it was obvious which woman was Rin. Rose could not match Rin’s height and the features were mostly accurate. So, for that reason, Rose would ride Rin’s horse. All it to be was convincing enough, not precise. Rin, meanwhile, had to write an address. It was a difficult task. She recalled all too clearly her father’s imperious demands. Yet, to follow too closely in his footsteps would mean she would be setting down, on paper, in her hand the equivalent of high treason. Voromir could stride into court, wave it around and Aragorn would have no choice but to find her guilty and act accordingly. She wrestled over the wording during the evenings until finally she set the wretched seal to it with some blue wax and her father’s ring. Doom continued to swirl around her as she reluctantly handed it to Rose. Rose would need to memorise it and, if further proof be needed to garnish the bait, offer it to the rebels to read themselves. If she could get them to swear fealty to Cardolan in public, there would be a clear basis for their arrest as traitors to the true king of the realm. This had to be finished as cleanly as possible for everyone’s sake. No messy loose ends. 

Last of all the ship had to be readied. Massuil and his Rangers would accompany Hanasian and Rin and their children. Farbarad, of course, went wherever Rin did. Given the possibility of making a formal report to the court about events in Cardolan, Voromir also joined them. He was, in his words, an independent observer that could vouchsafe from the court’s perspective any report given to it without fear or favour. In all this time Rin’s sense of foreboding grew even as she continued to recover. Hanasian watched his wife like a hawk. She did not miss a meal. She did not exert herself. He ensured she rested, remained warm and safe and steadily grew stronger with each passing day. And so the inevitable moment arrived. Two royal persons departed the house that day. One went heavily swathed with a small knot of wary Rangers, her husband and her small children. Down the stairs notched into the bluff to the beach, safely into the boat that waited to take them to the ship at anchor in the small bay. Sails were unfurled already and a small crew was already aboard. Rin was whisked immediately below with Elian and Hanavia.


----------



## Elora (Jul 17, 2013)

The other emerged in splendid regal garb. A voluminous sapphire velvet skirt, a brilliantly polished and finely worked breastplate and a mail corselet, an elven sword at her left hip and a crown of sapphires and pearls at her brow made for a stunning appearance. She was followed by a hand maiden in Cardolan livery that the real queen had sworn to burn every last skerrick of at the first opportunity in a large bonfire. With them went the First Hero of Cardolan, for where else would he be but by his sister’s side, and the Captain of the Free Company of Arnor who had reputedly already committed his forces to the former Company healer’s quest to regain her throne. The trap was set and the day was unleashed for good or for ill. 

On the ship, the men lined the port rail to watch the shore. They waited for a signal to either come ashore or pull anchor and fly. As ever, the waiting was unbearable. Time dragged and the morning seemed to stretch. Hanasian’s arms began to ache from holding the spyglass up for so long. Massuil leaned against the rail and watched his men distributed about the deck. There was a fair wind, he noted, should they have to sail today. Farbarad paced restlessly, jaw bunching. This had to work. It had to. The sun slowly climbed in the sky. The air lost some of its frigid chill. Still the wind was brisk and had a way of cutting through clothing. Rin, unable to bear waiting below materialised at the hatch. Fortunately, Farbarad spotted her before she came onto deck. 

_”No,”_ he barked sternly, _”Absolutely not!” 

“I am going mad down there twiddling my thumbs while who knows what unfolds up there,”_ she returned, scowling. Distantly, Hanavia could be heard exploring the galley. Pots and pans were clanging from below deck. 

Hanasian turned about and fixed his wife with a particular stare that only he seemed capable of succeeding with. 

_”Oh very well. I’ll make lunch or something,”_ she muttered and the hatch closed again with Rin still safely below out of sight. 

Farbarad resumed his pacing and Hanasian turned back to study the shore. The signal had to come soon, surely. It did not and the sun continued its ascent in the winter sky. After a while, Voromir mentioned something about checking on lunch and he padded below deck to do so. Still, no sign from the shore. Had it all gone sour? Rin’s sleep had been troubled, Hanasian knew, by a fear she could not articulate. Only that she was drowning in inky, icy water towards some nameless, shapeless creature she somehow knew waited for her below.As he waited now for word, he wondered if his wife had not foreseen a disastrous end to this ambitious, brilliant plan. His stomach was knotted and twisting. 

_”I am truly sorry it has to be this way,”_ Voromir whispered below deck and all she could see blood creeping across the floorboards, _”But this is the only certain way to ensure a united northern realm.”_ 

The galling reality was that Voromir was probably correct, Rin thought as she lay on the galley floor. Her senses were flickering. It would not take long considering the state of her current health. The blood continued to gather which surprised her. She had not thought she had so much left to her as all that. 

_”I will not harm your son or daughter. They are safe. I have placed them in one of the cabins so that they needn’t see this.”_ 

The floorboards creaked as he walked to the window. He opened it, climbed up and disappeared through it. 

On deck, Hanasian gave a tremendous shout as he saw the signal at last. Frea stood on the cusp of the bluff, waving his arms. It had been done. There had been losses, none of them Company. There were some injuries on both sides. It was safe to come home! It was safe to come home! He felt lightheaded with relief. Safe! They had done it! And then he heard a strange splash at the stern of the ship. Farbarad, grinning like a man reprieved from the executioner’s block strode down the deck to investigate. Like as not it was Rin disposing of the lunch she was preparing. No one had any doubts that they’d probably not get any. Not that Rin wouldn’t try. She always did try. Cooking with an oven or stove was simply an anathema to her that she had yet to overcome. 

It came as a shock to hear Farbarad’s shout of alarm. 

_”Man overboard! Quick! He’ll freeze!”_ 

Men scurried at that and Hanasian frowned. It had to be Voromir. How he had gotten overboard from below deck was strange, unless Rin tossed him out. He knew she was uncertain about him, but she wasn’t in the business of tossing people overboard as a general rule and she certainly was not yet strong enough to overpower someone to toss them overboard. Then a strangled, horrified cry sounded from Farbarad, for he had reached the window and peered inside. 

_”NO! Oh Eru! NO! Below! Get below NOW!”_ he cried in Aduanic, shocked by what he beheld. 

Without thinking, Hanasian ran for the hatch. The spyglass was left rolling on the deck under the sun, forgotten now. He slid down the ladder and stumbled before he regained his feet and pushed on. The galley, she would be in the galley and she was. Farbarad had climbed through the window and had his hands pressed to her. Blood welled between his fingers. Blood pooled on the floor and around a dagger that had been discarded there. Her eyes had not closed yet, but they were fluttering. 

_”Ribs. He got her in the ribs. Deep,”_ Farbarad grunted, face pale as he applied more pressure,_ ”Missed the lungs though. Maybe missed her heart too.”_ 

Hanasian folded his hands around her face and angled her head back to ensure she could breathe. Farbarad seemed correct. Her lips and teeth were not stained by blood and she was not breathing in a way to suggest her lungs were being filled with it. But her pulse was thready and weak in her throat. She was fading.


----------



## Elora (Jul 19, 2013)

One hundred and forty seven men were arrested and not a single one slipped free. Foldine would be a very wealthy man if he wished to be. A further twenty three rebels perished, Andred amongst them. Only seventeen Company casualties and of them, most of them minor. Loch was so relieved and pleased that he proposed, on the spot, as soon as Rose looked properly like Rose again. He was sweaty, his armour was scuffed and dinted, he’d lost one of his dwarven axes and Andred’s blood daubed his chest in a splattered spray. But he proposed all the same. Once she said yes, he noticed that one of his fingers was pointed in entirely the wrong direction and he fainted before he could explain about the ring. 

Videgavia was delighted. It had gone perfectly. It had gone so well that even Hanasian would be pleased. But then Folca had arrived on a horse, screaming for Sparks and they all froze. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

Spring came and with it renewed life to the land. The great elm tree sent forth new shoots and Stillwater found himself in its boughs, grappling with timber, nails a hammer and himself. It had been such a good idea, but at this rate he would not have it completed by the time they returned from Fornost. He would have broken his thumb and fingers on his left hand, certainly, but Hanavia would not have a tree house. And if Slippery laughed one more time, he didn’t know what he’d do. 

_”Sure you don’t want any help?”_ Donius called up from below, the one proper carpenter in the Company. 

_”Thanks, but no,”_ Stillwater replied around the nails he gripped in his mouth. This was his idea, his birthday gift to the little boy, and he was going to see it done by hook or by crook. 

Tree houses weren’t the only thing being finalised. In Fornost, the last of the rebels heard his sentence about the same time that Stillwater howled over his ltest thumb hammering. The sentence was the same as the others before it, but still Rin felt a great weight lift from her shoulders as the words were spoken. She reached for Hanasian’s hand and squeezed it tightly. It was done. But she could not smile. Over one hundred men would be executed for treason. It was nothing to smile about. From where she sat, she could see Aragorn was similarly solemn. He and his queen both wore black and silver. Aragorn slowly stood as the sentence was announced by Faramir. 

The Prince of Ithilien bowed to the assembled nobles and then to the throne before he strode back to his position. He sat on the left with his wife, the White Lady of Rohan. Now there was a formidable woman, Rin thought. Farbarad had told her weeks ago that Faramir sat on the left because no matter what happened, he could never come to the throne. It was why Rin sat on the right, with the elder children of the King and Queen. Hanasian had to sit to Rin’s left. Rin thought it absurd but such things were important. 

Aragorn waited until the final rebel was led out before he spoke. He surveyed the gathered court carefully. It was filled with nobles, including the wife and two sons of Voromir. Rin had not seen them before today and she had surreptitiously studied them throughout the morning. Voromir’s widow looked, frankly, terrified. Terrified and desperately sad. Her sons, young men, looked angry but really they were frightened and worried. 

_”It is my hope that this strife is now ended,”_ Aragorn said, _”But I have had such hope defeated before. To this end, the Free Company of Arnor will be deployed through the north to seek out any lingering remnants of unrest and to carry this word of this declaration.”_ 

Aragorn turned slightly to his right and his eyes cut straight to where Rin sat as if he had known she was there all along. She’d not seen him looking in her direction earlier and frankly had been pleased to slip beneath his notice. Now she found herself regretting her small token of protest about the foibles of nobles. Instead of blue, a colour she was coming to loathe, she had chosen silver that day. Hanasian’s hand tightened on her own and she knew she had to stand. Aragorn did not look away. Rin slowly rose to her feet and fought to keep her shoulders straight and expression calm. She had nothing to fear, nothing to hide. 

Except a silver dress. Farbarad had warned her. The eyes of the nobles, including Voromir’s widow were drawn to her. It was just a bloody dress! Aragorn lifted his arm and then Rin realised that she had to do more than just stand. She glanced down to Hanasian, who still sat comfortably with one foot propped onto his other knee. He continued to lean back in his chair, one arm slung over the back of the seat she had just vacated. Unlike her, he was appropriately dressed and as ever looked utterly distracting. But she did not notice that now. All she noticed was that he was casually seated while she stood with the court's attention on her. She was not going out there on her own. 

_”Will the Lady and Lord of Cardolan come forth?”_ Aragorn asked and behind them, Rin could hear Farbarad grind his teeth. 

Hanasian rose smoothly, unhurried and unperturbed, and took Rin’s arm. Rin could swear he winked at her but it was gone so swiftly she was not sure. Together they walked to where Aragorn stood, paused and made their obeisance. Hanasian bowed deeply and then sank to one knee. Rin curtsied and the movement was steady. Despite everyone telling her she needed to be patient, she was recovered in the main and so she should be. It had been months and she had been doing nothing else but following advice. First Sparks, followed by Aragorn himself upon arrival at Fornost. 

Aragorn reached for her right hand and held it so that all could see, _”From the outset, despite the perils, the Lady of Cardolan has faithfully served this court. First in surrendering her throne to unite the Northern Realm. Then in her service within the Black Company of Arnor to deliver peace and stability far from our borders. And now, in her own home, to quell rebellion and treachery. 

“Time and again she has sworn oaths of service, fealty and fidelity to the High Throne of the Reunited Realm. But, deeper than that, she has honoured the bonds of kinship. As vouched by Lord Elrond himself, this woman is my kinswoman. Her royal descent and rank flows from the same source as my own. And I acknowledge her as such. 

“As my kinswoman, so let it be known that henceforth, an attack on my kinswoman is an attack on myself. An attack on my kinswoman’s family is an attack on my own. It will be dealt with thusly. Captain Hanasian, you may rise.”_ 

Aragorn released Rin’s hand as the court murmured around them. Arwen, Rin could see, was watching intently. Aragorn stepped past Hanasian and Rin clung to her husband's solid arm, baffled and feeling as if something overwhelmed had happened or would happen. She didn’t know which. 

_”For generations too many to tally, Arnor has known the Rangers of the North. These men of the Dunedain have watched over the lands and those within them. My own Grey Company draw from their ranks and they are sworn to me as their king and their chief. And yet, what of the Rangers of Cardolan? Sworn to defend the heirs of Elendil but not the chieftain of Arnor. Their numbers have steadily dwindled until now only one remains. 

“The Grey Company protects my family and children. It is only fitting, then, that the Rangers of Cardolan be restored so that my kinswoman and her family can know the safety and peace that my own enjoy. Whether you be a Ranger of the North now or not, if you swear the ancient oaths and join this number then you will make yourselves known. If you are suitable, your oaths will be taken by Cardolan’s Lady and Lord and, in time, an enduring peace long denied Cardolan will be returned to it.” 

“And now we come to the final matter before us today.” _


----------



## Elora (Jul 19, 2013)

Aragorn spoke swiftly lest the court overtake his address. Certainly, those Rangers that lined the room remained quiet but Hanasian knew they had been as surprised as everyone else by the announcement. Farbarad looked like he might swallow his own tongue, though whether because he was alarmed or pleased was harder to discern. 

_”In addition to the grievous attack perpetrated by rebels upon the Lord of Cardolan and those men who defended my kinswoman’s home, there was a further attack upon my kinswoman even as the apprehension of the rebels was affected by the Free Company of Arnor and my kinswoman’s allies and men. The man responsible for this attack perished whilst attempting to make his escape in the icy winter waters of the ocean. He was not a rebel. 

“He was a member of our number, this very court. A noble Lord who had served the court well for long years and prominent within Gondor, as his forefathers before him. His lands border those of Dol-Amroth. Lord Voromir took matters into his own hands when he drove a dagger into my kinswoman. Fortune, skill and will alone saw his murderous intentions defeated so that my kinswoman stands here today and not her assailant. 

“His reasons and motives will forever remain with him now. This is not the first time our court has been riven by such violence. The Kin-Strife it became known as. Thankfully, that history has not repeated itself now. Despite his actions, the Lady of Cardolan has not repudiated the court nor her liege lord. Lord Voromir’s actions are a betrayal of us all. They cannot be left unanswered. I have no recourse but to strip Lord Voromir’s house of all title and position, all properties and holdings. In recompense for his actions, his lands and wealth are henceforth the holdings and properties of the Lord and Lady of Cardolan.” _

All Rin could do was stare at Voromir’s stricken widow. The woman was not stunned. There was resignation on her face. Her eyes were closed. Around her, her sons leaned in to furiously whisper to each other. Rin was horrified. In one fell swoop, an entire family had been cast into penury and all that brought with it. She knew just how devastating poverty was. A grinding, wearying, long slow death, a feast of failure and helplessness. Aragorn turned, his wife rose and together they departed the court. The door had not closed behind them before the uproar began. 

Chairs clattered as Farbarad pushed them aside in his rush to meet them. With the walls lined by Rangers and Knights and the penalty for doing violence to the king’s kinswoman already clearly demonstrated, there was little danger of attack. Still, Hanasian and Rin would be swamped. Already they were surging forward. Hanasian drew back a step but Rin hadn’t noticed yet. Her eyes were locked still on Voromir’s family. 

_”We must leave. Now,”_ Hanasian said as he continued to back away, his wife on his arm. 

_”No, I must to speak to-“_ Rin began to say, clearly confused by all that had just happened so swiftly. 

_“Now,”_ Hanasian repeated firmly, and, aided by Farbarad, managed to get behind the knights and towards another door that led, hopefully, out of the court. 

Once they had their bearings, Hanasian and Farbarad rushed to the apartments that had been their home for weeks now. Loch was there with Hanavia and Elian, and Rose. Rin was propelled into the room, pale and clearly upset. Hanasian and Farbarad piled in after her. The doors were locked and then Farbarad set himself against them. 

_”Another day at court,”_ Loch observed dryly as he took in their assorted expressions and then, _”I told you the blue dress was better.”_ 

No one answered. Rin dropped herself into a chair and stared ahead, mind furiously working. 

_”What just happened?”_ Hanasian demanded, harried, and Farbarad shook his head. 

_”I…ah….am not entirely sure.” 

“We’ve acquired Rangers, permanently, if any want to. Any further attacks will be met with the full armed might at Aragorn’s disposal. There’s a pleasant thought. A powerful noble family from the south has just been dispossessed and their holdings given to us,”_ Rin said, ”_Which will do wonders for North South relations down there and transform a widow and her two sons into beggars. Through no fault of their own. 

"Oh, and I think Hanasian is now a Lord.”_ 

Loch’s jaw hung open and Hanavia toddled over to his mother. Rin lifted him into her lap and then stood to transfer the boy to her hip. That’s when people began knocking on the outer doors. 

A week later, they set out from Fornost to home with fifteen new Rangers of Cardolan. It was only a beginning, of course, but it was also a beginning. Rin hoped that the arrangement she had come to with Voromir's widow would stave off trouble in the years ahead. She and her sons would be comfortable, well provided for. That what Rin had planned and authorised. Discreetly, of course. She could not face it if Voromir's widow thanked her for giving them back their chance at a decent life. Best they didn't know. Those who lived on Voromir's holdings could continue to do whatever it was they did. Sheep, she believed, and bees. There was no need to disrupt the long standing trade contracts with Minas Tirith or neighbouring Dol Amroth. Imhrahil had offered to keep an eye on it and she had plans to send Rowdy's men down as well, for safe keeping. They had, after all, been bank rolled by Voromir. They rode slowly, in no hurry and without any need for concealment. They did not advertise their presence or identity either. 

Hanasian found himself in the saddle with his son before him. Hanavia had the reins and wildly waved them about as he kicked his feet. Fortunately, the steady pressure of his father's knees and the excellent training of his horse meant that nothing terribly remarkable happened as a result of his youthful exuberance. His son was approaching his second birthday headlong, much in keeping with how he approached everything else now. He had torn Fornost apart at the seams, or so had appeared. Rin rode to his right, with Elian in a sling before her. The spring light illuminated her hair and skin. Elian was smiling now and starting to respond to people. Her character was starting to emerge. Right now, she was gurgling at her mother. Every time Rin looked down at her, Elian grinned at her mother. Such a happy soul was Elian, and yet quiet. Of course, Rin smiled back. A mother's smile, for a child she doted upon. This only made Elian smile anew. Hanasian found a lump formed in his throat that was hard to swallow around. Winter had been dark beyond all compare. Twice his wife had danced on death's doorstep and yet there she rode with his daughter, the gentle breeze making her hair float and lift around her shoulders when she looked up to check the lay of the land ahead of her grey gelding. She must have sensed his attention for she looked across to where he was. Her expression shifted into something else. Never failed to make his heart thump in his chest when she looked at him like that. Hanasian cleared his throat and shifted in his saddle. Hanavia noticed nothing. Perhaps tonight, once the children were asleep, he mused with a growing...smile. 

_"Rin....When Hanasian proposed, did he give you a betrothal ring?"_ Rose asked from behind where she and Loch had been furiously whispering to each other. 

A mischievous smile played over Rin's features. Hanasian heard Loch hiss something in Dunlendic at his sister. It only made her smile more devilish. Rin held up her left hand so that the sun caught the sapphire at the heart of his mother's ring. 

_"Why, let's see if I can remember....hmmmmm...so much has happened since Pelargir...hmmmm,"_ she answered without turning about, wriggling her fingers. 

Rin looked across at Hanasian and lifted a brow, _"Can you remember, my love?"_ 

At that, Loch groaned, _"I'm trying! Really I am. It's just there aren't many jewellers about and from everything I've heard, you don't just pick up any ring you may find hereabouts lightly."_ 

Farbarad laughed outright at that, _"You are not going find a Ring of Power lying about, not any more. Nice try, though, Kid."_ 

Loch grumbled to himself in Dunlendic for the next hour about how unfair it all was.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2013)

Broken sleep was all Halcwyn could manage that night. Enedoth was not talkative, aware that she would not give him any answers. He knew only that something lingered. It would be of no use to ask or press her on whatever it was. She would talk when she was ready. 

It was some weeks later when two riders of the Westmarch Guard paused on the track by the gate. Halcwyn watched them from the porch. The riders talked to each other for a few moments before one dismounted and approached. 

_”Hail riders!”_ she called out as he neared. 

_”My lady. I hope all is well with you and your family?”_ 

Halcwyn stepped down off the porch to meet him, _”It is. May I get you some water or perhaps tea?”_ 

He bowed and said, _”The offer is most kind, but no, we cannot remain. We pause only to pass on tidings.” 

“What news do you have?” _ Halcwyn asked.

_”A woman was found dead in Enedwaith, not far north of the river. We want folks to know to be aware.”_ 

Halcwyn shifted and looked in the direction of Enedwaith, _”That is well north of here. Who was this woman?”_ 

The rider shook his head. He said, _”It is uncertain. We do not know her name or kin. She does not hail from Enedwaith or Rohan. Our Captain was troubled, though. He seemed to know something further than he made mention of. He instructed us to set out and inform the residents, and… “ 

“And?”_ Halcwyn said, a cold shiver making her tone sharper than she wished it to. 

Her mind raced. What if she left a sign? What if the riders suspect more? What if this man sought to discover if she knew more than she should? Halcwyn forcibly ordered herself to calm. The rider watched her face and nothing would mean certain discovery than a display of skittish shiftiness. She was glad Enedoth was out tending the herds. She had not been good to him of late. She has been cold and distant. Words were few between them since that day. 

The rider looked into her eyes and continued, _”… and to warn everyone to be wary. We do not know where the people responsible may be or what their intentions are.”_ 

Halcwyn drew a deep breath and hoped the rider put her nervousness down to his ominous tale, _”Yes, of course. Nothing out-of-place has been seen around here. Still, we will be on the alert.”_

The rider bowed and turned for his horse. Once he had mounted up he said, _”We expect to return in a week or so. It is possible that we may know more then.”_ 

Halcwyn lifted a hand in farewell as the two Rohirrim rode on. She knew as she stood there that she now had to speak to Enedoth. While he had been accommodating of her dark mood, his concern mounted and it had rendered him impatient. He spent longer and longer in the fields and their exchanges were terse at best. But she could never tell Enedoth what she did, or why it had been necessary. And so, Halcwyn resolved to bury it within her and renew herself. She would become the woman her husband loved so well and put her darkness from her. Word would come from her brother any day now of new nieces or nephews. Glad tidings would mark her transformation and Enedoth knew that at times her thoughts ran black. Once she emerged, he would gladly welcome her back into the light.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2013)

Hanasian pondered something for the rest of the journey home. While he had been fortunate enough to possess his mother’s ring, a family heirloom that he had given to Rin, Loch had no such thing. The best to be hoped for lay in the markets at Bree. From time to time, something of true worth came through. If one looked hard enough at the right time, the occasional ancient Arnorian ring could still be found. No further mention of it was made on the journey, for Loch proved sensitive about it. Thus, no sooner had they reached home did Hanasian send Loch off to Bree, for news. If the younger man knew he was being dispatched to locate a ring for his betrothed, Hanasian knew it would go poorly. The way Rin had eyed him as he issued the instruction, approving silently, confirmed his judgement. And so, Loch was on the trail again, with Molguv. Surely, Loch thought to himself, he would find something suitable there. And markets were where you heard the best news…markets and taverns. Everyone knew that.

As Farbard had said earlier in jest, Loch found in truth that Bree’s markets held no rings of power. Nor any other kind of ring that Loch considered worthy of Rose. While he trawled the markets, Molguv trawled the taverns. There was little of news either. Just the usual buzz about Fornost and the King’s decree. There were posters everywhere as well, calling for those that might wish to serve Cardolan’s Rangers. But talk of Cardolan played a secondary role to the true concern of Bree at that time. It was planting season and Fornost continued to do a lively trade with the settlement. Thus, with little news and no ring, Molguv and Loch set off once more. Loch brooded and Molguv nursed a thumping head on account of his last night at the Pony as they rode through the ancient Barrow lands, the dead heart of Cardolan now grassy knolls and leaning stones.

Loch eyed the nearest barrow and, partially in jest said, _”Maybe I could sack one of these tombs and find something worthy…”_

He hadn’t forgotten what was said to linger under the green grass. He hadn’t forgotten how pale and haunted his sister had looked after straying into their margins. She’d yet to explain how that had happened to his satisfaction. But then, he knew she’d not been able to articulate it satisfactorily to her husband either. And Mec and Vid had been ropable 

Mulgov glanced around him, for all the world appearing like the idea had never before occurred to him. In fact, it had some time ago. He remembered Hanasian’s words clearly. It seemed like an age ago since the Captain had said it. And then Doc had just wandered off as if he had not said anything at all. It would have been all very amusing, had she not looked like a ghost upon her return.

_”One might find much. Much they wished they had never found. The world is now much quieter and evil has fled, it remains best to leave the tombs of the dead alone. Especially these dead.”_

They rode on quietly for several moments before Mulgov eyed the man riding next to him sidelong. Loch had turned the Bree markets inside out and he had not been hunting news. The Haradian knew what he looked for even if the scout remained secretive. He fumbled around with an old leather bag he had always had on his belt and looked through it. He hesitated, then pulled out a ring that he weighed in the palm of one of his large hands. Loch had missed none of this and was trying to simultaneously watch without being seen to watch. A difficult feat, considering there was only the two of them on the road at present and little else to look at.

_”Kid, don’t ask me where this came from, for I don’t rightly know. It was in with one of my early hidden stores from way back that I reclaimed when we were in Minas Tirith before we headed north and ran into you and Doc. 

“I used most of that cache for expenses, but I kept this and a few other items which I brought with me north. I ended up having to stash them here in Bree before we left to catch the ship south. 

“Now, I did have it appraised and judging by the value given it, it would be worthy of a lady such as your Rose. I was going to give it to a lady myself, once I found one. Seems I never will. Old warhorses like me don’t settle easily. You take it Kid, and give it to your Rose.”_ 

Molguv deposited the ring into Loch’s hand. Its gold band had deep red and blue stones embedded in it. His sister would know in a flash whether the red stones were garnets or rubies. She had always had the sharper eye for appraising such things. Loch held it up to the light and decided that they probably were, and the blue stones were definitely sapphires. He placed it on his little finger and judged size indeed would fit Rose. But he could not take it. He knew that. He could steal it, but he could not take it. 

He turned to Mulgov, _”This is a nice ring Mulgov. But I cannot afford to pay you for it.” 

“Aw, you’re good for it,”_ Molguv said and quickly looked away. 

Loch rubbed at his jaw, thinking, _”Molguv, I know you. What do you wish for payment?”_ 

Mulgov looked back, earnest, _”I ask nothing of you Kid. It is a gift from me to you. It isn’t worth anything to me. Although, if you should feel that you would want to do me a favour sometime, I wouldn’t refuse….” 

“There it is…”_ Loch sighed, _”Look Mulgov, I can’t have this be something that will bind me to you. I will pay you what its worth… once I have it appraised myself…. Eventually. For now, I thank you much for this, for I need a ring, and I think this would be worthy of Rose.”_ 

Mulgov nodded, content with this, and smiled. He really had no idea what it was worth, and had he of known he likely wouldn’t have let it go so easily. Likewise, Loch would not be able to pay its worth had he known or was to find out. But both men understood what had really been said under the words, and the matter was left to rest without further thought. By the time they had reached the end of their journey, all thought of independent appraisal had vanished from Loch’s mind. He instead set out to see Rose right away. But his steps became evermore hesitant the closer to the house he got.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2013)

What a fool I am, Loch thought to himself. His walk slowed to a meandering shuffle. You don’t just pick up a ring from anywhere, he thought, yet I just take some ring from Mulgov of all people. I didn’t even steal it, which was absurd now that he thought on it further. In the early evening, light glowed from the windows of the house. Loch stopped and pulled the ring out to look at it in the lamp-light. No, he would not go tonight. He wanted to look at it in daylight. He turned and set off to where he was quartered. He would have to sleep on this and think. Is this unknown ring worthy of being worn by Rose? Yes, this would take much thought. 

Somewhere in the night Loch slid into an uneasy slumber. The morning brought with it a short burst rain. With the sound of water dripping, the sun seemed to make every droplet glisten like it was a crystal. Rin was up already, in the garden, after the rain. He could hear her laugh at Hanavia and warn him away from the carrots for they were not ready to bring up yet, she told him. Loch made his way outside and started to take the ring out so that he could look at it in the sunlight, on his own. 

Lady Anvikela appeared as if from nowhere to stand before him before he could take three steps. He was so startled that he almost dropped the ring into the wet grass. His fist closed around it at the last moment and it remained in his grasp.

"_M’Lady, how are you? It is a wonderful surprise to find you out this early on a wet morning!”_ he exclaimed and then winced because he knew his cheer sounded forced. His sister would be rolling her eyes at him. Anvikela, however, was expressionless. 

She said, _”Morning walks are refreshing, no matter the weather. It helps me keep my head clear.”_

She paused and looked into Loch’s eyes. He found it unnerving and wanted to turn away but didn’t.

_You have gotten a ring to give to my sister, no?”_ she said, more statement than question.

Loch was silent as he tried to guess how she came to know this. Likely Molguv’s big mouth, and if Anvikela knew then did Rose know? He didn’t want her to know. Not yet.

His answer was hesitant, _”Yes…”_ 

Anvikela’s lack of expression endured, and Loch thought that she was almost as good at it as Rin. If those two women ever sat down to play dice…or worse yet, allied themselves…He shivered at the thought.

She asked, _”Would it be too much to ask to see it?”_ 

Loch hesitated but he really did want to look at it again in the daylight. He soon had it in his hand and considered its beauty. Anvikela’s extended her own hand so that her fingers hovered over his palm. They moved in the air just above the ring but did not touch it. Loch considered putting it away but found he couldn’t. After what seemed like an eternity to him, Anvikela withdrew her hand.

_”This ring is very old and very well crafted,”_ she told him. 

_“Do you think it worthy of your sister? I ask because I love her very much, and I want this to be right.” _

It would not occur to Loch until later that perhaps Anvikela’s use of the word crafted to describe the ring meant more than he had understood at the time.

Anvikela looked at Loch and nodded, _”Your words are sweet Lochared of Dunland. You have captured my sister’s heart… and I would like to believe that she has captured yours. Though I do not understand. I doubt I will ever feel for another the way she does. Still, I see this is a wonderful thing to happen to my sister. She has always been a dreamer. And you, Lochared of Dunland are her dream made real.”_ 

Loch shuffled and may have blushed a bit. His words had abandoned him and he didn’t know what to say. 

Anvikela asked him a question, _”I wished to ask you if you have noted anything different or unusual with my sister since the raid?”_ 

Loch found the sudden change of topic a welcome one and he straightened as he considered the question. There had been something as best as he could tell. He had asked her about it shortly afterward, but Rose did not wish to talk of it. She soon returned to her happy self after a few days, and Loch thought no more of it. 

He answered, _”No, nothing specific. She was a bit withdrawn after the raid, but it was passed off as fatigue from your linking and the intense demands of keeping the illusion of looking like someone else. Why?”_ 

Anvikela was quiet for a few heartbeats, and then, _”I was curious. Since that raid, there have been times that I have not been able to reach her, as if she has shut me out.”_ 

Loch weighed up whether he should point out what was obvious to him and decided that he should. Anvikela was not his commanding officer, the Dirty Three or his sister. 

He looked at Rose’s sister and said, _”perhaps she has. Maybe she wishes privacy in her thoughts and memories.”_

No sooner had he said it did he realise that he probably could have been a touch more tactful. Anvikela nodded at his words and seemed to withdraw as if she had a realization confirmed. She started to walk away from him.

Over her shoulder, she said, _”You are quite right in what you say Lochared of Dunland. It is a great thing that you have come into the life of my sister. I will worry not of her now, for she has you.”_ 

Loch nodded as she walked away toward the trees. He didn’t quite understand her words. Perhaps Rin might. He decided that he could wait no longer to see Rose but he would wait a little longer to present her this ring.


----------



## Elora (Aug 12, 2013)

Hanasian leaned back in his chair and considered the letter he had been writing to his sister. There was much to tell her of but finding the right words was proving difficult. Enedoth would look dimly on any tidings that would send Halcwyn on the long, arduous journey north again and certainly this would do precisely that. But to leave something out seemed…wrong. He rolled a shoulder and heard it crack. He’d been at this too long. Rin was outside. He could hear her ordering Wulgof and Mulgov around the garden. It was hard to believe she had once been terrified of them. He rather suspected she terrified them now, though they’d never own up to it. And he could not fault them for that. Intimidated though they were, they were putting up a spirited defence out in the garden. 

Rin was ferocious when it came to that garden. A kitchen and healer’s garden both, it was doubly precious to a healer who had spent most of her years with an empty belly. Molguv and Wulgof were not there, in truth, to help. They were there to entertain themselves. She had pressed them into labour, handed them the necessary tools and was now doing her best to keep Molguv out of the patch she used to cultivate certain plants the Haradian was fond of smoking. 

Hanasian rubbed his jaw and turned his thoughts back to the letter he was writing his sister. He’d just finished explaining that despite the attack, Rin continued to recover. And it was true. On the surface, at least. Every day, rain or snow or sun, she went to that grave. Every. Day. He knew she mourned. The demands of motherhood meant she could not seal herself away but he sensed she would have if she could have. 

And what of him? He too had lost a daughter. A child he had sung to through the months. A child he had felt jostle his hand in response to his touch. He did not go to her grave each day. He grieved…but differently and in a way he found difficult to describe. He knew his wife wondered. But none of that could go in this letter, he resolved, and took a deep breath before he picked up the quill. As he dipped the nib into the ink well, Loch slouched into the study looking thoroughly dejected and then slumped into a chair to stare at his boots. He had a look Hanasian was very familiar with. The scout usually wore it after he had done something wrong and it had been discovered. 

_”Trouble?”_ Hanasian prompted and Loch shifted as if he had not noticed Hanasian there. 

Loch nodded, chewed on his lip, _” I’m just…waiting.” 

“Hiding.” 

“I am not hiding!”_ Loch exclaimed and then flushed and muttered something in Dunlendic. 

_”You can’t have upset Vid because he’s not here to upset.” 

“It’s Rose,”_ Loch muttered and returned his attention to his boots. 

The chair creaked as Hanasian leaned back, _”She heard that you didn’t come and see her immediately upon return, did she?”_ 

Loch looked at him, flummoxed and deflated even further, _”That was a mistake, wasn’t it?”_ 

Hanasian nodded and did his best not to grin at his brother-in-law. Loch raked his fingers through his sandy hair. 

_”To make matters worse, I think I went and upset her sister this morning as well.” 

“Really? How?” 

“Not on purpose!”_ Loch pointed out in a hurry, _”It’s all these….words! Women can be so…such…”_ 

Loch’s response trailed off. 

_”And so, the plan is to what…hide in here until it blows over?”_ Hanasian surmised.

Loch lifted a shoulder, half hopeful, and Hanasian shook his head, _”Start at the beginning.”_ 

Loch warned, _”You sure? It’ll probably only confuse you as much as it has me.”_ 

Hanasian waved the man on and so Loch embarked on his account of the morning. As he spoke, Hanasian made a mental note to have a quiet word to Molguv. A married man had no business owing a favour to that particular Haradian. Once Loch reached the exchange with Anvikela’s about Rose’s withdrawal, however, something else occurred to Hanasian. 

_”Do you believe that is what it is? A desire for privacy?”_ he asked Loch and saw the man shrug. 

Hanasian pushed his chair back and opened a window. The garden ran all the way along the rear of the house and right now he could see his wife. The sunlight gleamed on her hair in a way that he was much enamoured with. But right now he needed her inside, for more reasons than one. For starters, she was advancing on Molguv’s back with a rake at the ready while Wulgof looked on with a smirk. 

_”ROSMARIN!”_ Hanasian called in his best Captain’s voice and was pleased to see it worked. 

Rin whirled about, eyes already wide and innocent. Molguv glanced up from his mischief and only then noted the rake she held and her proximity. 

_”I DIDN’T!”_ she shouted back at him. 

_”YET!”_ Wulgof called and grinned widely when she swung about to glare at him. 

_”INSIDE,”_ Hanasian called and Molguv begun to grin at that. 

_”BUT-“ 

“NOW. I NEED YOU IN HERE!”_ 

Hanasian did not wait for a reply. He withdrew and closed a window and watched on as his wife glared at the house and then threw down the rake to stalk inside. 

_”That’s just great. All I need. I already have two women unhappy with me,”_ Loch muttered fitfully as he looked on. 

_”She needed to come in anyway. It will be some time yet before she can labour all day under the sun.” 

“That had better not be why you brought me inside,”_ Rin growled as she prowled through the study door to scowl at them both. 

Her attention settled on her brother and she crossed her arms, _”What did you do this time? If Molguv has emptied the entire row because of something you did, I’ll take it out of your hide, Loch. You can be certain of that! Do you have any idea how much it costs to buy that stuff from Bree?!” 

“Rosmarin,”_ Hanasian said and she swung around to him next. 

_”And since when did you start giving orders again? Hmmm? When? You are NOT my commanding officer any more, Hanasian! You haven’t been for a good two years! I am not some trained dog to come and go at your bidding and I-“ _

While his wife dressed him down, Hanasian had returned to the window, opened it and given Molguv a very clear warning about his wife’s garden that had sent the Haradian scurrying out of it. He closed the window again and turned about to face her. Rin had broken off now and decided silence was going to be her best option. Her arms remained folded and there was a deep furrow between her pale brows. She was clearly agitated with them both. It was in the shade of her eyes, a brilliant blue, and the delicate flush to her cheeks. Molguv had been in the garden for some ill gotten harvesting. Wulgof had shown up to enjoy the show. 

_”Have you been keeping an eye on Rose?”_ he asked her and clearly took her by surprise. 

_”Should I have been? More than usual?” 

“Loch…tell her what you told me,”_ Hanasian said. 

Reluctantly Loch did so and as he spoke, Rin shifted mental gears so that the garden was all but forgotten now. 

_”I’ll actively monitor Rose…. Her sister as well. Might be nothing, might not be,”_ Rin said. 

_“Anvikela didn’t think it was anything to worry about. At least, that’s what I think she said.” 

“What did she say?”_ Hanasian asked and Loch reported Anvikela’s parting words. 

Rin rolled her eyes to the ceiling and Loch exclaimed, _“What? What did I do wrong?“_ 

Hanasian considered Rin and shrugged at her. Just as lost as Loch was, she realised. Men! She loved these two dearly but sometimes they could be as dense as a rock.


----------



## Elora (Aug 12, 2013)

_”Alright…let’s look at this from another angle,”_ Rin said, _’How did you feel, Loch, when I became betrothed to Hanasian?” 

“Happy!” 

“Is that all?” 

“Yes!” 

“Really?”_

Loch squirmed uncomfortably and looked away. Hanasian took himself back to his chair and sat down at his desk. 

_”Go on, Loch,”_ he said, reasonably confident he knew where Rin was taking this. 

_”I was happy, really happy,”_ Loch persisted but his sister just kept looking at him the way she did when she wanted the honest truth out of him, _”Alright, fine. It was a bit….strange. One minute you’re my sister and the next minute you’re his wife…and…well…it’s just odd.” 

“I imagine it is, particularly when your sister is all you have had for so long,”_ Hanasian said calmly. 

Loch contemplated that and then frowned, _”But what I can do about that?“ 

“Loch, have you given any thought to what happens once you and Rose are married?”_ Rin asked and Loch grinned at her. 

_”Plenty!”_ he enthused and Rin rolled her eyes again and then frowned at her husband, who was grinning along from his desk. 

_”Where will you live? What will you do? How will you provide for children? You won’t be about to bounce along with the Company forever and a day,”_ Rin said, a touch impatiently. 

_”I have to retire?”_ 

Right at that moment, Elian woke up and announced to the world that she was ravenously hungry in the only way she could. Rin paused to let her daughter’s insistent protests make an impact on her brother and then left to go to Elian, muttering about men as she went. 

_”This is complicated,”_ Loch said once she had gone and Hanasian nodded sagely. 

_”That it is, brother. That it is.”_

Much later in the day, after children had been bathed and fed and dinner and Loch had continued his attempt to redeem himself into Rose’s good graces, Rin found herself in the sitting room with her daughter and her husband. Hanasian was stretched out on a divan, having just finished off a pipe and seemingly content with the world. Elian was as content as her father, full belly and snuggled into her mother’s arms. She was growing quickly, Rin thought. She no longer looked so small and fragile. Her little hands were curled up and her mouth was slightly parted as she slept, twitching with dreams. What did an infant dream, Rin wondered and not for the first time. 

Winter had passed and it was Spring proper now. Still the nights in the north were cool enough for a fire to be lit and the sound of wood popping and crackling flames filled the sitting room. It was a peaceful silence and rare in this house. Rin looked away from the hearth with its flickering flames to her husband and found that he was watching her, eyes half closed. When she caught him, Hanasian smiled and his eyes opened. She was reluctant to break the comforting solitude of the moment but she had an idea concerning Loch, Rose and Anvikela. She broached it with Hanasian gently and found that he agreed with her. 

_”It has a certain elegance to it, love,”_ he said. 

Hanasian scooped his daughter up so that she could nestle into the crook of his arm, ”_Talk to Loch in the morning and offer him the stewardship of the southern holding. If he accepts, I will speak with Videgavia.”_ 

The next morning, Rin drew Rose and Loch together and spoke to them of the stewardship position on offer. 

_”What does it involve? Writing and ledgers and the like?”_ Loch inquired suspiciously. 

_”We’ll take it, with our deepest thanks,”_ Rose declared. 

_”Wait! What?”_ Loch protested but Rose was not finished yet. 

_”Will there be any objection to bringing my sister with us?”_ she asked Rin directly. 

_”Now, just you wait there. I’m marrying one of you. Just the one!”_ Loch protested anew. 

_”Of course you can, Rose, if that is what Anvikela wishes,”_ Rin answered and noted the way in which Rose seemed to…unravel…like a spring finally released after being wound too widely. 

_”I believe she will,”_ Rose said, _”But I will ask her._” 

As Rose left to do exactly that, Loch hurried after her. 

_”How about someone asks me first! How about that, eh?”_ Rin heard him bluster in the hall in Rose’s wake. 

_”That went well, don’t you think?”_ Rin said to Hanasian and he was no fool. He nodded his agreement with his wife. 

_”Just what to you expect Loch to do as Steward?”_ Hanasian mildly enquired. 

_”Oh…not burn the place down…or bankrupt the holding. Rowdy’s men are there to keep a steady hand. And he has Rose. Thank Eru. There’s nothing wrong with Rose, by the by. She was just concerned for her sister.” 

“All packaged up neat and tidy then.” 

“Yes,”_ Rin said with some satisfaction and did not add: but for how long?


----------



## Elora (Aug 12, 2013)

Haldeth wasn’t sure what he had expected when he took service with Cardolan as a Ranger. He had feared he would be house bound, tending to whatever needs a royal household with two small heirs had. On that score he was relieved to be proven wrong. While Haldeth was welcome at the house, and there was always a warm bed and a meal for him there, he had spent most of his time where he loved it most and that was in the wilds. It was relatively new country, for until he had taken his latest oath he had kept himself on the northern side of the Branduin for reasons he had not thought about overly much. 

The journey from Fornost had been uneventful but then the Wolf was a canny Ranger and Captain Hanasian’s field craft was renown. They had hidden, as it were, in plain sight. No trappings of nobility, no airs and graces. Just a family and their household on their way somewhere. Haldeth had been warned by Massuil to throw out any expectations he may have formed of Cardolan’s Lady. The warning had come just prior to his oath, made before her and under her scrutiny. It was the nearest he had approached her. But nothing he had heard or been told had prepared him. Nearly a month had passed and he still had no clear idea who she was. 

Haldeth paused in the early morning to fill his waterskin from a clear, fast running stream. Ahead lay Eryn Vorn and it was the most thickly wooded expanse left to Cardolan. For some reason, this cape to the north of the realm, had been left untouched and the forest looked wild to Haldeth’s eyes. It reminded him of the Old Forest further inland and to the north. Perhaps it was the untamed nature of it that drew him on. He had ever taken delight in the wild places of the world and precious few of those yet remained to his way of thinking. Haldeth stoppered his water skin, reattached it to his belt and leapt across the stream lightly. Before long, he was lost to the bright morning light. 

The first thing Haldeth noticed was how close the air was within the trees. He could almost hear the trees breathing. It was darker, of course, but he had expected that. He trod as lightly as he could. Eryn Vorn was some 40 or so miles across at the widest and roughly 100 miles in length. It would take him some time to plumb its depths. As he pressed into the forest, it seemed unlikely that anyone, Man or Elf, would make a home here. Not even old Tom Bombadil would, Haldeth thought. His heart raced for a reason he could not grasp. No creature tracked him. He would know if one did. And then it occurred to him that creatures could be more than flesh and blood. The trees! The trees marked him! It was their scrutiny he sensed. 

Haldeth paused and crouched in the damp leaf litter. The air had an earthy, moist manner to it. Why would trees startle him so, even if they did mark his passing. He had given them no offense. They did not reach for him with gnarled fingers. He was no mere boy, given to flights of fancy. And yet….And yet…. Had it not been his ancestors that had so ruthlessly torn forests such as these down for their ships. Is that what they saw, what they sensed? Whatever the answer was, Haldeth deemed it unwise to linger overlong in one place and so he moved on as carefully and swiftly as he might. 

It was difficult to judge the passage of time beneath the trees. Haldeth found a place that seemed suitably protected, though from what he was not certain, and settled himself into it. His muscles ached with long use as they would after a long day of creeping through the wilds. Perhaps it was nightfall. Perhaps it was only midday. Whatever time of day or night it was, Haldeth needed to rest. Despite that, it was difficult for him to close his eyes. Once he had, in that dark and dangerous place, he found his thoughts wandering to the reason he was there. The Lady of Cardolan was as fair and remote as….as….as one of Varda’s stars. And perilous. So very dangerous. 

Sleep was treacherous, coming and going like the ebb of a tide. For all of that, Haldeth was woken by an unwelcome prick at his throat. He slipped from greasy sleep to find he was at the business end of a spear. The haft was roughly made, likely scrounged, but the blade was a long and well fashioned one that he could see very clearly. It was just like the blades used by his fellow Rangers. Steel, good quality, clean lines. The spear was held by a man whose face was difficult to make out. His garb appeared…rustic…tanned leathers stitched together and little woven cloth. Haldeth also quickly noted the soft rustling of boots in the leaf litter. He had more to contend with than the one man who had prodded him awake with the point of his spear even if he could not see the others. 

After a moment of staring up at the shadows around the man’s face, Haldeth heard him speak. It was a garbled string of words, none of which made any sense. None of this made any sense? He had not been sleeping deeply. He was a skilled, experienced Ranger. And he had seen no trace of any other people in the forest. People always left a trace. Always. And yet this…whatever he was had managed to creep up upon him all the same. Haldeth frowned, partially in confusion and mostly in chagrin. The man repeated whatever he said, only louder this time. It was no improvement. 

Haldeth watched him gesticulate at one of his companions. He heard a woman’s voice then, in the same incomprehensible language. The man holding the spear gave an answer. It sounded like an argument to Haldeth. If it was, the woman clearly paid him no heed for she crouched close by his sword arm and peered at him. Close up in the grainy light, he could make out her features. Grey eyes frowned down at his own. Dunedain, he wondered, startled. She said something to him, speaking slowly. It still made no sense. Her eyes travelled over him, pausing at his sword and belt and then at the pin that closed his cloak. She tapped it curiously and then said something. Haldeth guessed she was asking about the rose there. 

_”Rose,”_ he tried and then, _”Cardolan.”_ 

This made the woman blink at him and then scowl up at the man who hovered with his spear. Haldeth watched her straighten and step back. She was also clad in the same rough leathers, dark hair braided in a bundle of little braids down her back. What happened next Haldeth could not recall, on account of someone applying his spear once again to the side of his head. At least they used the haft instead of the pointy end. 

Because time was difficult to pin down within Eryn Vorn, Haldeth had no idea how much had passed before he emerged once more. Days, weeks or months. Certainly it had been slow going at first. The only thing that had saved him was the pin at his cloak, which was ironic given that Haldeth had been reasonably certain that Cardolan’s device would likely be the thing that killed him when all was done. The sun felt hot and bright on his face when he stepped out. He walked a few steps and then turned back to face the trees. He could see them there, faltering dark shadows. As best he could guess, these people had not set foot outside of Eryn Vorn since the Second Age. And that had likely saved them. Why they had remained there was uncertain. Haldeth was able to make out a sense that they feared the Elves that they thought lived on the northern shore of the Branduin. Why they feared them, he did not know. Perhaps they feared the war and pestilence that had scoured the rest of their people. 

One thing Haldeth was certain of. The people that now gingerly edged out from the trees, blinking in the brightness, were Dunedain. Long forgotten in Eryn Vorn, he had lumbered into the midst of the last enduring kernel of the realm of Cardolan. Aside from the Lady’s lineage, that is. It had been tales of her and the safety of the world beyond that had tempted these few emissaries out from the wild, forest fastness. One was the man who preferred to use the pointy end of his spear. Jerlin was his name and he still did not like Haldeth. His companion was the woman who had argued with Jerlin. Haldeth did not know what her name was. Apparently, it was rude to ask. She would give it to him if she chose to and that was that. Haldeth could not call her Woman, though, and so he ascribed her a name all of his own making: Fae. It seemed….apt.


----------



## Elora (Sep 7, 2013)

Wind carried the chill of the north down over the Westmarch one last time before the warmth of Spring finally took hold that day. Halcwyn had taken to riding alone each morning over the fields. Enedoth could feel the distance yawn between them in the evenings. Thus, he was unsurprised that once the children were tucked into bed, his wife asked him to join her outside. He strode out into the cool night air, mind and heart unquiet, and stood beside Halcwyn. They stood there in silence for a long time. He did not know if Halcwyn saw the stars she gazed at. He did not, in truth. Not until a bright stream of a falling stark cut a dazzling streak over the horizon. That somehow bestirred his wife.

Halcwyn asked Enedoth, _”Have you ever killed anybody?”_ 

He found that he had not expected that and he looked at her profile in the night for a moment as he chose his response. 

_”I have not,”_ he began and sensed her withdrawal begin anew, _”But I have seen people killed. It is painful to talk of.”_ 

Enedoth drew in the cool night air to give himself strength, _”I was but a small boy when the war came to us. My father killed three Dunlendings before he was slain.”_ 

He was unaware of the pain that flickered in his face as memories long silent stirred. 

Halcwyn found herself regretting her question now, _”I am sorry my love. I did not mean to bring sorrowful memories back to life…”_ 

Enedoth raise his hand to block it all from him, but realised at the last that to retreat would make the distance between himself and the woman beside him insurmountable. And so he reached for her instead and embraced his wife. He looked into her eyes. 

_”Memories such as those can never vanish. I have only learned to live with them. It is well past time that you knew. Had I been older and stronger then, I would have killed those men. But had I done so, I would likely not be here now to tell you of it. I remained hidden and only emerged after nearly a day after the Dunlendings left. But I have to ask you this. Why the question?”_ 

Halcwyn had known he would ask her this but only now did the answer emerge in her troubled mind. 

She said quietly, _”Because I have, my love.”_ 

It took a moment for Enedoth to uncover his reaction. Her words had startled him on the surface. Yet, deeper, he was not in the least surprised. The temptation to question her further was strong but he heard the grinding reluctance in her words. Halcwyn was not ready to tell. He put his arm about her shoulder, and they stood silently watching the stars.


----------



## Elora (Sep 7, 2013)

Videgavia’s return from the northern patrol was a brief one but well timed. The Company soon settled back into a routine that came face to face with the growing number of Rangers that now populated and circulated the area. It made for some interesting encounters that Hanavia found fascinating.

On a lazy spring afternoon, Hanasian and Videgavia set out for a walk. The two men had much to discuss and finding somewhere to do so privately was difficult now. In the main, their talk centred on Loch and his role in the Company. His betrothal to Rose and subsequent appointment as his sister’s Steward made it likely that he would need leave, if not outright retirement, from the Company. However, Hanasian was convinced that Loch would find either option unbearable. The young man that Hanasian had recruited a day after arresting him had lost none of his desire to be a Company man. 

Hanasian vaulted over a fallen tree smoothly and, upon landing on the other side suggested, _”This may work to the Company’s advantage after all.”_ 

His companion did not look nearly so optimistic, but that was to be expected with the Daleman. Still, Videgavia did at least try to appear open minded. Command had altered him in subtle ways.

_“Yes, I could see some advantages, but how would it work?”_ he replied, dusting bark stuck to his hand as he followed Hanasian along through the forest. 

Hanasian paused, selected a path that led away from the coast before he continued. Videgavia twisted about and caught the flicker of a Ranger just as Hanasian vanished behind a tree. That made the Daleman smile and he hurried after Hanasian on his preternaturally quiet feet. 

Hanasian picked up the dangling thread of their conversation once Videgavia had found him and the Ranger that had been following them had not.

_”With Loch's appointment in the south, Rosmarin has given him command of Rowdy’s men – she sent them all down there as a precaution a month ago.”_

Videgavia nodded, recalling well just what sort of precaution is was. A double edged one that he had personally approved of. Stability in the south, along with distance between the men that had been bought and paid for by Lord Voromir and the woman he had tried to assassinate. Hanasian’s wife had started to display a clever hand with these sorts of things. 

Hanasian continued, _”Now some, I don’t doubt, will likely resign or worse still, remain but not be committed. For all of that, it could be a de-facto base in the south. We may have to send some of the old crew down just to make sure all is well. ”_ 

Videgavia nodded but countered, _”Yes, may be best. But only if you can trust the current Rangers of the North. Massuil knows them well, but with all this trouble with Cardolan… who can be sure?”_

Hanasian shook his head solemnly, _”One cannot be certain about anything. Still, we must live our lives. These Rangers of Massuil’s are good men. You, Vid, will have to take the Company forward. There is much for it to do, for the king and others. With Loch in the south, I think it will prove good in the long run.”_ 

Videgavia frowned as he fell deep in thought. He finally said, _”I sense you are right even if I do not know how. I do not see what you see. I don’t know if I have this same sense of mission that you have. This is why you will always be the Captain. Me, I'm a namesake alone. My role is to keep things in order for the next Captain. I am no longer a young man and I do not have your Dunedain blood.”_ 

Hanasian sighed and put his hand on Videgavia’s shoulder, _”You know that in time Loch will be captain, don't you. He's made for it, whether he understands it or not." 

"Provided he doesn't get himself killed first,"_ Videgavia interjected, for the only person more adept at placing life and limb in harm’s way than Loch was his sister. Considering the company both kept, this was no mean feat.

Hanasian took it in stride, _"The same could be said for any of us, really. The years pass for us all, Vid. Aside from Khule, the other old hands will never do more than lead a unit. Khule may once have commanded legions of his own, but he no longer desires that now.

“No, Loch… he has the fire in him. But do not dare to let him know it… yet. Give him those men he thinks he needs, and any who wish to go south with him that he will accept and re-oganise those that remain here. He will handle it. 

“I hope he and Rose will have a good life together. But there is something that tells me he has already found his home in the Company and one day will be its captain… “_

While Hanasian and Videgavia stalked through the forests, matters were afoot as per usual back at the house.


----------



## Elora (Sep 7, 2013)

The discussion between Rose and Anvikela had gone on for quite some time. No one, not Loch or anybody else for that matter, could really understand the language that Rose and Anvikela spoke to each other. The sisters assumed that their native language gave them a privacy all of its own. No need for escaping into the woods and eluding watchful, cautious Rangers. No need to worry about eavesdroppers, despite the fact that the Company was rife with that sort of behaviour. What neither woman grasped that that Loch had begun to pick up words here and there. Khule prodded him to divulge details mercilessly. However, in a surprising turn of consideration, Wulgof pulled the Easterling back when he noticed how worried Loch had started to look. 

The conversation being listened too fell into a natural lull and Loch used this to address Khule sternly, _”You can wait until they are done.”_ 

Khule shrugged, accustomed to such bluster and bravado from the scout, and glanced over at Mulgov who shrugged in his turn. They all knew it had something to do with Loch and Rose going south, and whatever was being said was at times rather heated. They also knew that with precisely applied pressure and impeccable timing, Loch would spill it all. All they needed was the right lever. Unfortunately, Rin was nowhere to be seen, busy with other things – like infants and small children.

What happened next took the four men lurking outside by surprise. A rumbling started up in the room. The door vibrated in the frame and refused to open when Loch began to earnestly tug on the door handle. The ground shook if only a slightly, but it reminded those who had been east too much of the day Loch had disappeared. And the day the sky had cracked open. It passed after a few moments and a few moments after that, the door openly smoothly as if it had not been stuck shut at all. Rose walked out wiping away a tear. Loch went to her as she stopped outside the door.

_”What happened?”_ Loch asked as he folded his arms around her and peered through the open door into the room inside, _”Where is Anvikela?”_ 

At this, Khule stepped past Loch and Rose to enter the room. The breeze made the curtain by the open window dance.

Outside the room, Rose said, _”My sister has gone.” 

“Gone? Gone where?”_ Loch asked and looked up at Khule who emerged, head shaking from side to side. 

Rose looked up, caught Loch’s confused frown and placed a finger over Loch’s lips as she calmed herself. 

_”Do not be troubled. She is well. She wished to leave, and I could not convince her to remain and come with us. We…fought as sisters do from time to time. I am stronger than my sister now and I could have taken her powers. Instead, I gave the core of my power to her. I need them no longer. I am to be married to you, Loch, and will live a good life with you. Anvikela wished to go out into these lands and find her own way. She has greater need of them than I. We bonded one last time and she left. She may return to visit one day.”_

Stunned, Loch said after a moment, _”I think you will have to tell the captains of this. They will want to know.”_

Rose nodded and took Loch’s arm. They walked out, trailed by Wulgov, Khule, and Mulgov, who were even more confused by what had happened. 

That night, the gibbous moon hung heavy in a clear spring sky as Anvikela emerged from the shadows gasping for breath. She found herself standing under a fair oak tree that grew on the eastern side of the hilltops. A flick of her hand took another breath from her as a night bird flew out from the tree. The Ranger standing on the hilltop watched the bird for a moment but turned again to watch the tree, ever alert. Men such as these are not easily distracted. Anvikela remained motionless for she had no further strength to conceal herself further. A gust of wind came from the west to rustled the trees and make the dappled moonlight dance. Anvikela used that to step away down into the brush. The Ranger kept his watch even as another approached and looked to where his companion’s eyes were affixed. 

He whispered, _"What do you see?" 

"I'm not sure. It may have been a bird, or the wind, or a small animal. But I was sure for a moment I heard someone gasping and movement.”_

He pointed at the tree and both Rangers stared at it silently for a time before slowly approaching. Anvikela had gone in this time and they found nothing.

As the Rangers retreated to their positions, _"There was an odd feeling there. We will look there again once daylight comes."_ 

Anvikela rested in a thicket down in the valley below. She would need rest, for the parting from her sister had drained her much and she had a long walk yet to reach the road. From there, she would make for Bree.


----------



## Elora (Sep 7, 2013)

Videgavia took Hanasian’s counsel and quietly informed the Company of the choice before them: join Loch in the south if he would have them or remain here in the north with him. With their ship at anchor, the two bases would never be too far apart. He left it with them to decide over the coming days. Hanasian, meanwhile, had his own counsel when it came to the Company. Their presence in the north would add a stability and protection his family needed. With bases on his wife’s land, the Company had acquired itself a patron. It could recruit from both, and potentially take in young men that might become rebels if left to their own devices in the north. 

What is more, Rosmarin’s position in her cousin’s court was never more prominent than it was now. She was a noble of the highest ilk, a queen in her own right, and everyone in his court knew it. If her kinsman called for her to send men for a campaign, and there were always campaigns, she would have no choice but to comply. Yet, who could she send? Simply put, the Company needed Rin and Rin needed the Company. The problem was that while the Company was accustomed to needing its Doc, Rin had lost none of her aversion to soldiers. Hanasian had no idea how she would react to the fact that she had acquired an army, quietly and gradually. It was only a matter of time before she realised it herself. For now, though, she was distracted with Loch’s wedding and the Company remained in her eyes the Free Company of Arnor – not the Company of Cardolan. 

The date of the wedding loomed ever closer, Rin mused to herself as she strode across the grounds, that Loch was simply no help at all. There was so much to be done. All the tables in the house needed to be brought outside and set up under the beech tree. Thankfully, its winter bare branches were now suitably clothed in spring green foliage. Rin had spent weeks frowning at the naked branches, worrying over that. There were the lanterns to be finished so that they could be strung up. The Cats were working on the garlands, none too happily, but so far they had complied. The yard, however, was a mess. It was filled with Company men and Company gear. Orderly enough, she supposed with a sniff, for a military unit but utterly unacceptable for a wedding! It had to all be moved and she was going to start with the worst offenders of all. 

The Dirty Three had been steadily accumulating stuff that had overflown from their little cabin and begun to colonise the area outside. Boxes and bags that no one was permitted to approach. It had something to do with some scheme the trio had cooked up between themselves. Of that she had no doubt. But it was unsightly and it had to go. For one night. For Loch. It was her cabin and grounds they lived in! Rin rehearsed her arguments as she approached, picking her way through the piles. She could hear them inside, chattering amongst themselves in a patois of three languages that Hanavia was starting to use. 

The best approach was a strong one, Rin decided, so instead of knocking she just pulled the door open. The chatter inside came to an instant standstill and Rin’s eyes narrowed so she could see what was going on inside. When her eyes adjusted from the bright sun she stood in, her spine went stiff. 

_”GIVE ME THAT!”_ she shouted and sprang inside, swearing in Dunlendic as she chased the three men about the small confines of the cabin. 

With the options in the cabin limited, Wulgof sprung outside while the other two attempted to delay Rin. He ran from the cabin while the scuffle just inside the door grew in intensity to such a degree that the others about the grounds paused in whatever they were doing to watch. Wulgof heard Khule shout something garbled by pain and Molguv barked laughter that was suddenly checked into a wheezing cough. He spun about to see his hunter surge out of the cabin. Rin was incensed by now and it showed. She lifted one arm and stabbed a finger at him. 

_”TAKE THAT OFF NOW! THIS INSTANT!”_ 

Wulgof heard the unmistakeable note of command in her voice. It was that steely note that had made her so effective as their healer. His jaw bunched and he backed up several steps as he looked down at himself. 

_”Why?”_ he asked, lifting his eyes once more to find she was advancing on him like an unholy storm. 

_”It’s obscene!”_ she hissed at him and then, _”Why was it not burnt with the others?”_ 

Wulgof had a decision to make. It wasn’t a hard one. He continued to back away, noting that Khule and Molguv had managed to drag themselves outside in this time. By the looks of them, they’d be no help and everyone else seemed content to observe. He was in this on his own. Well then, he thought, some things never change. Wulgof decided to not answer Rin’s question and instead brushed wrinkles away over his chest. 

_”There’s nothing wrong with it. Company colours now, anyway.”_ 

The good news was that his words made her halt. More than that, she froze. The bad news is that the former Company healer and now Company patron got angrier still. 

_”What?”_ she asked, voice dangerously low now and behind her, Khule was energetically shaking his head from side to side to tell him to stop – too late, as Easterlings usually are. 

_”What, you didn’t know?”_ Wulgof angled and Rin was obdurately silent. 

_”The Free Company of Arnor is not mine,”_ Rin said, measuring her words out, _”I do not have an army.” 

“We’re not an army, least not yet. More of an elite military unit, that, if you haven’t noticed, seems to act in your interests and is based on your land.”_ 

Wulgof watched Rin’s mouth open and then shut. Her jaw firmed and she glanced around at the others. No one drew a breath, no one looked away either. Wulgof swallowed hard. 

_”Right,”_ Rin said, biting the word off ominously, gathered her skirts up and stalked towards the house with a new target in her sights. 

Wulgof let his breath out and looked down at the blue surcoat he wore. He didn’t like the silver rose overly much, but it was better by far than a white hand and it belonged to a patron that he could genuinely commit himself to. Around him, people shook their heads and returned to their tasks while Khule and Molguv approached. Khule was limping and Molguv had a split lip. 

_”That went well, don’t you think,”_ Wulgof asked the other two.


----------



## Elora (Sep 7, 2013)

By the time Loch and Rose’s wedding arrived, decisions had been made about who would join Loch in the south and Rin had not ejected the Company from her land. In fact, they were all gathered together under the great beech tree, laughing and singing and dancing in celebration of the union between Loch and Rose. Garlands were woven through the branches and strewn across the tables. Lanterns cast a soft golden glow on the merry makers below. Videgavia shook his head as he lowered his tankard. 

_”The younger ones are going with Loch, it seems, while the old warhorses have decided to remain here,”_ Videgavia confided to Hanasian, _”Not how I thought it would split.”_ 

_“Probably a good thing for Loch’s new marriage that Dirty Three aren’t going with him,”_ Hanasian said with a grin from across the table. 

He turned to study those dancing. He could see the happy couple, oblivious to it all, surrounded by the other dancers. He recalled that moment well himself but for now, his wife was nowhere to be seen. Not far from the dancing if he had to guess, and probably up to something utterly unseemly for a woman of her rank. Rin had been doing a lot of that of late in an attempt to prove to herself that she was not a noblewoman, with petitioners and an army and titles and royal privileges and honours and responsibilities. As Massuil had observed, it seemed she had become a little wilder of late. She was certainly keeping his Rangers on their toes. Hanasian hoped it would wear off, that she would settle into this as she had everything else. His wife, if nothing else, was resilient and adaptable. 

_”-in a week or so, do you think?”_ Videgavia asked and Hanasian blinked and looked over at the man. 

_”Certainly,”_ he replied and Videgavia nodded before he knocked back another mouthful of ale. Hanasian did the same, marvelling at the honeyed texture of the stuff. It had been difficult to obtain, costly, and difficult to retain once in the cellars but it all seemed worthwhile now. Imladris’ honeyed ale was perfect for an event such as this. Barrels and barrels of the stuff had been rolled out and, by the look of those around them, everyone agreed. 

_”And what of you? Will you venture down as well or remain here?”_ Videgavia asked just as Slippery appeared at the Daleman’s shoulder and grasped his forearm. 

Videgavia blinked his surprise for Slippery was in a dress and it appeared Rin had taken her revenge for all the ‘fussy’ dresses Slippery had insisted she wear. For all of Rin’s distaste for such things, the dress suited Slippery well. The golden hue emphasised her dark hair and her eyes twinkled. 

_”Come on then. I’m not wearing this thrice damned thing again, so you’d best make the most of it,”_ she informed Videgavia and pulled the man to his feet. 

Hanasian lifted his tankard to his mouth and was left to consider Videgavia’s question. It would be necessary for Rin to show her face in the south, to sure up Loch’s legitimacy as her Steward there and prove that she did exist and was not a monster. And on the way they could look in on his sister…and Edoras as well. Oh yes, there was a certain undertaking his wife had given to the ageing King of Rohan. There was a certain history between Edoras and her nefarious youth. As the night pressed on, Hanasian’s mind was made up. 

In the early hours of the next morning, Hanasian located his wife. She was soundly asleep by now empty barrels of ale, a protective arm thrown over a blissfully asleep Khule. Both their heads were pillowed on Wulgof’s chest, untroubled by the Dunlending’s snores. Molguv had last been seen headed off into the woods, five Rangers in pursuit. Hanasian shook his head. Yes, it really was best that Rin and the Dirty Three were separated for a while. Particularly while she was so wildly unpredictable. Some time in Edoras might cure her of her nostalgia for her illicit hey day. He extracted his wife, lifted her out of the tangle of sleeping revellers. Wulgof snorted and twitched. Khule rolled and flung an arm over the Dunlending, muttering something in his native tongue. Hanasian carried his wife towards the house and their own bed within. 

In the week that followed, Videgavia sent the ship south. Loch and Rose went with it, accompanied by a small crew, eager to spend some time alone with one another, freed from their duties. While the ship made its way south, Videgavia sent those who would join Loch off by road and formed the older hands, including the Dirty Three who were not bouncing back from a night of merriment nearly as fast as they used to, into patrols for the north. While the Rangers saw to the immediate surrounds of the forests and coast, the Company of Cardolan ranged further afield under the mandate of the High King of Arnor. Things settled down into a routine of sorts. Petitioners came to seek the Lady of Cardolan’s justice. The Lady of Cardolan did her best to not be found, busy elsewhere or outright absconding as far as she could make it. The Lord of Cardolan, meanwhile, saw to preparations for a long trip south. 

Consequently, in the first week of summer, a month after Loch and Rose’s wedding, the Lady of Cardolan was in the saddle along with the others who would join them on their journey south. There was no pomp or pageantry, but Rin still frowned because the rose of Cardolan could be seen here and there. She didn’t like it at all but she had lost in her argument with her husband to do away with it entirely. It was, he argued, an official trip and appearance and had to be treated as such. And he was right, only it didn’t become official until the very end down in Gondor somewhere and so there was no need to start early on all the Cardolan nonsense, she had argued. Rin had no idea about the plans to stop into Edoras on the way and Hanasian was determined to keep it that way. 

Twenty of Cardolan’s rangers would be going with them. Some had already set out to secure the way ahead. If it was so dangerous, Rin argued, perhaps they shouldn’t go at all. She had lost that argument as well and so she sat in her saddle and brooded about how obstreperous and intransigent Hanasian had become of late. He had left her with his cousins and Foldine while he quietly spoke with Massuil and those Rangers that would be left behind to watch over the house. Rin twisted in her saddle to study him. 

_”You’ll like Rohan, Doc,”_ Foldine told her and Rin shot him a look. 

_”I recall it well enough to like it from here,”_ she replied and returned her attention to Hanasian. The man was up to something. She just knew it. 

_”Rolling fields, endlessly tumbling into the distant horizon,”_ Foldine continued, waxing lyrical. 

_“Grass, rocks and horses,”_ Rin answered flatly, _”With the monotony broken by the occasional goat.”_ 

Frea chuckled and his brother grinned. 

_”The majesty of the golden roof of Meduseld!”_ Foldine exclaimed and this swung Rin’s eyes to his. 

She stared at him for several heartbeats and then applied her heels to her horse to send it forward to where Farbarad quietly waited. Foldine looked over at the twins and grinned. All three of them knew. They knew about Meduseld. They knew about the cheese. They knew where Hanasian was taking his wife on their way to Gondor and they weren’t about to miss it for the world. 

_”I am going to enjoy this,”_ Foldine said, waggling his bushy eyebrows at the other two and watched them nod their agreement. 

Hanasian came striding past them and swung into his saddle, clearly pleased with something or other. His eyes swept over them, resting briefly on his cousins and winking at them, before he found his wife with Farbarad and gave the signal to move out.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

Loch wasn’t sure just what made a honeymoon a honeymoon, aside from the obvious. In his estimation, though, their time aboard the ship seemed to qualify. Didn’t it? There were enough hands on board to see to the ship and Loch enjoyed the opportunity that created to relax with his bride. The wind was favourable and constant. The seas were gentle, frothed every now and anon when the wind became more vigorous. They made fair time on the open sea where the currents ran favourably to the south. 

On the second night out the skies were clear and the stars particularly bright, or so Rose thought as she stood on the nightdark deck by the starboard rail. Loch was below, soundly asleep. She pulled the white silk robe she had donned tighter around her and gazed to the western horizon. It was out there, somewhere in the dark, as was her sister.

Anviekla’s absence had been a palpable one at the wedding, Rose thought. She missed her even now. They had spent their lives together and separation, now, was not easy. Rose supposed Loch must have encountered the same thing with his own sister. They, like Anvikela and herself, had endured no small hardships together and their bonds were consequently forged strong. 

For all that she missed Anvikela, Rose was certain that her life with Loch would be much more than anything she had known before. If their marriage was to grow, she had to surrender her powers. She had a different path now. Rose’s certainty that she had chosen wisely did not offer her any protection from lingering feelings of weakness and vulnerability. She had always had the refuge of her sister and her powers. Always had the customs and rituals. Recalling one particular rite from her childhood, Rose lifted her arms and put her hands out to the west.

The talk of the Dunedain echoed through Rose’s head. They spoke of the shroud of Varda. Rose gazed along her arms until she found the band of silver that arced over head. She lifted her hands towards this and closed her eyes to wait. For what she did not know. Her robe gently fluttered round her. The ship creaked. The sea sighed its ancient song. Nothing. Rose lowered her arms and opened her eyes, feeling a strange blend of relief and foolishness. She looked down to admire the ring Lochared had given her and smiled.

_”It is better this way,”_ she murmured to herself. 

The sound of footsteps turned Rose’s head and she saw Loch was crossing the deck towards her, sandy hair tousled by sleep. She did not see the tiny spark of white light her ring offered for a scant moment. Rose turned her attention back to the west as Loch fit himself against her back and slid his arms around her.

_”Trouble sleeping, my love?”_ he murmured into her ear and made her smile. So few saw this tender side of her husband. 

She looked over her shoulder at him as her hand entwined with his.

_”No, dear husband. I only wished to smell the fresh sea air again. The last time we were on a ship, I did not sense any of this. Now I feel my senses awaken!”_ 

Loch nuzzled her neck a moment and then led her back to their cabin. They were soon once again asleep as the ship gently rocked. It would be some time before they would be on land again. As Loch drifted off to sleep again, he resolved to make the most of this time with Rose. Too soon, he guessed, his duty to the Company would call. 

Aside from their evening turn about the deck, Loch and Rose were rarely seen by the crew in what was a thoroughly uneventful journey south. The crew were saved from boredom when the seas became rougher and the wind contrary shortly as they rounded the Cape of Andrast and had to push their way east. All told, it only added a day to their voyage. In the opinion of the newly weds, it was a day well worth gaining. 

The eastern sky was dappled in cloud as dawn approached. Loch awoke to find the bed empty and Rose gone. He found her on deck, standing by the prow. A faint sheen of light glowed from her hand and lit her face. Loch frowned for it was a strange sight. As soon as she sensed Loch, the light faded and Rose turned to face him. 

_”Good Morning Rose,”_ Loch said and watched Rose shyly smile at him.

_”Good morning me dear husband.” 

“Did you not sleep well?”_ 

Loch wouldn’t have known, for he went to sleep hard the night before. How often did his wife go wandering while he slept? As he pondered that, he saw that Rose’s played with the ring on her left hand. She twisted it about, fidgeting. 

_”I slept well, of course. The evening was a rather busy one, as well you know. I woke only a little while ago and I came up to see the stars. There are lights in the far distance. We will land today, no?”_ 

Rose turned away and Loch stepped behind her to peer over her shoulder. The ship was cutting a deep furrow east through the waves. His wife was fidgeting, and he hadn’t missed her habit of finishing statements with questions that weren’t really questions. Anvikela had done it too. 

_”Yes, by evening I believe,”_ he answered. 

_“I will always remember the time we shared on this ship. I will miss it, I think,”_ Rose said wistfully. 

Loch nodded and said, _”Yes, for the days ahead will be interesting.”_ 

They stood silent for a time, and Loch did not press Rose further. He knew from experience, a woman cornered into answering untimely questions could be a bruising experience. At that thought, the face of his sister floated into his mind for a moment. Rose turned to him and kissed him deeply, and all thought of anyone other than his wife vanished like smoke on a stiff wind. The newlyweds were soon gone from the deck and did not emerge again until the call came that they were about to dock.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

The ship reached port before sundown and pulled into the fourth quay of Dol Amroth. Loch thought it had a faintly elvish look to it, but he kept that to himself. Once the ship was tied off, Loch led Rose and some of his men off the ship towards the party that waited upon the docks for them. There were three of them, all men who had served in Rowdy’s squad. Men handpicked by Rowdy. Men paid by the noble that had tried to assassinate his sister. Rowdy was a good man, a fine warrior who had given his life to defend Rin. Would he have picked men he did not trust? 

Loch stood awkwardly there and wondered what they made of him: A Dunlending with a wife from a distant land and a band of Easterlings who looked about as inconspicuous as a bear wearing a tiara. Under the evening sun they stared at each other for a long moment and Loch began to wonder how this was all going to end. Finally the man that stood in the middle of the trio, the one with a slightly different insignia on his uniform compared to the other two, stepped forward and saluted. 

_”Commander Lochared, I trust your voyage went well?” 

“Yes, quite well,”_ Loch answered with growing dismay.

Commander? He wasn’t too sure he liked the sound of that. What does a commander do? How do they act? He had not given it a moment’s thought since setting out. He had been preoccupied with, Loch glanced sideways at Rose, with other matters. Rose gave him a calm smile, looking thoroughly unruffled. How was it that woman managed to do that? Loch inhaled and tried to straighten himself out. He was on his own, on point. Videgavia or Hanasian were not here for him to hide behind. What would they do? Ah…..the answer materialised before him.

_”I’ll have your report now. What is the situation here, Sergeant?”_ 

The man took a breath and, with a glance at his two companions, spoke quietly. They were not alone on the docks by any measure.

_”All is well here in Dol Amroth. The tidings don’t affect Dol Amroth directly. Only the usual rumblings here and there that of discontent. The lands and estate of Voromir are secure. No incidents. Still the mood is mixed. They anticipate the arrival of you as Steward and feel no small measure of regret at the change and the reasons for it. Some fear retribution or ill will. Yet the likelihood of threat is minimal. Voromir, for all of his faults, was deeply loyal to the King and those who live on his lands are no exception. The King’s proclamation had been widely distributed and is well known.” 

“Very good then.”_ Loch said and they started to walk. 

He caught sight of a sandy haired old man walking with a stick in hand. The old man, like other elders about the dock, did raise his eyebrows at the sight of Loch’s party. However, in the main they were either ignored or politely greeted.

The sergeant continued, _“We’ve a place for you and your men to rest tonight. I expect the trading will conclude tomorrow morning. The Lady was adamant that trade with Dol Amroth continue uninterrupted. We will be able set out for your new home by mid morning.”_ 

There was so much to think of. Trade, alliances, the good will of the people. As Steward, Loch knew all of this would be entrusted to him in his sister’s absence. But would it be home? Loch seemed to find the faces that stared at them. He felt he was more of an occupier than a resident. The trust his sister had shown in appointing him to this role. He couldn’t let her down. Not just her, all the people that lived on her lands as well. Loch’s mind started to whir, decisions and plans for their days ahead. All he could do was hope they were the right ones. Time would be the judge of that. 

They arrived at an old inn that the Sergeant had procured for them. Loch and Rose were shown to a stately room where they could rest for the night. Runner and the young Easterlings of the Company had a common room set with bunks for them. It would be a restful night for all save two. It was, after all, the last night of their honeymoon.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

The days passed with fair weather and little disturbance for those setting out from Cardolan over land. The only thing unusual about it was how quiet most of the party were. Oh, and the fact that they travelled with a small child and an infant. 

Too much thinking, Wulgof concluded, himself guilty of the same. They would reach Tharbad soon. On the other side lay Dunland. Wulgof regretted that Loch was not here to explore their homeland as they passed through. Still, he mused, the Kid was happy now, married and all. The thought made Wulgof frown. The Kid is a good man. And besides, his sister was with them and Dunland was her home too, once.

He looked over at Mulguv, who seemed to be counting something. The Haradian’s fighers flickered and he had that intense look of concentration on his face. Wulgof figured that the man had to have something in play, a scheme of some sort. Molguv always tries to find the angle most profitable for him. Trouble was, more often than not, it seemed to cost him just a bit more than what he gains. 

Up ahead, Hanasian rode beside the Doc. Wulgof shook his head and amended that. Doc was Lady Rosmarin now. The last time they had been at Tharbad, she had been the thieving wraith that had robbed Molguv and Khule blind, in broad daylight. Well, it had been raining then, hard too, but it was day light. Bold as that. Who could have known that she was of royal descendant? He’d never even heard of Cardolan back then. Wulgof scratched at his head and pondered the matter further. After a while, he shook his head. She might be the Lady of Cardolan. As far as he was concerned, she was Doc. Always would be. And that made Wulgof check his purse hung where he had put it that morning. After that, his daggers. She was fond of those, demon that she was. He patted himself down to reassure himself and then glanced around the rest of the group.

Off to the side, the Rohirrim seemed to be holding together. Foldine was talking with Frea and Folca, and there seemed to be some concern amongst them. Those three were always worried about something. Wulgof decided he wasn’t going to get involved. He didn't like the sound of Rohirric anyway and he knew those three would not stoop to Westron if they thought they could get away with it. 

Behind him rode Videgavia and Khule, talking together. If there was any two who should hate each other, then it had to be the Easterling and the Rhovanion. But Vid was the Cap, and Khule… well, he was a commander once. Officers… yeeesh. Actually, come to think of it, the three strawheads had no love lost for Rhun either. But then, they didn’t like anyone that didn’t advantage them to like. Proud, Wulgof thought, for a bunch of men who smelt overly much like horses.

Wulgof grinned to himself behind hid beard and decided he needed to stop thinking before it got him into trouble. They were approaching Tharbad, Doc’s most southerly settlement. There’d surely be official duties for her. That should prove…entertaining. Just as well he had brought his surcoat along.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

Rin opened the door just wide enough to slip through. No sooner had she closed the door after herself did she hear the measured tread of footsteps in the hall beyond. She held her breath, glanced at the floorboards. She’d have to be quick and quiet. One misstep, one creak, and she’d be done for. A grin tugged at the corners of her mouth. And they said her previous career offered no useful skills at all, she thought. It was all a matter of smooth movements, evenly distributed weight, an eagle eye and a pinch of good luck. She was on the inside of the door without so much as a sound just as the door started to open.

Rin glanced up for the first time and realised she was not alone. Her companions frankly returned her gaze. One was curious, one was amused and the other looked speculative. No time to buy their silence, or threaten it. She could try the wide eyed damsel in distress, but these three were immune to that. Burned too many times before, by her. Farbarad’s head poked through. She was doomed.

_”Have you seen Rin?”_ the Ranger asked and three men gave three different versions of no.

One shrugged, one scowled and the other shook his head.

_”Are you sure about that?”

“You calling us liars now, Ranger?”_ the scowling man asked combatively.

Farbarad muttered something under his breath in Sindarin and withdrew. The door closed and Rin heard his boots continue on down the hall. She let out her pent up breath and considered the three men.

_”Alright, how much will that cost me?”_ she asked.

Wulgof’s scowl reversed and he considered his two companions.

_”An excellent question, Doc,”_ the Haradian rumbled and Rin sighed.

If they didn’t get out of Tharbad soon, she’d be so far into debt that not even her cousin’s royal treasuries could get her out.

Farbarad returned to the parlour and spread empty hands.

_”She has not left the building. That much we know,”_ he said, _”But it’s a large building and she’s one determined woman. We’ll not flush her out before the party waiting downstairs started to get offended.”_

Hanasian sighed heavily. Rin was getting worse. Something had to be done, for all their sakes. He looked over to where his son was busy with a toy given to him by a delegation of business men who had dropped by to curry the Lady of Cardolan’s favour. Rin had scarpered then too. In fact, the only thing she had attended since arriving at Tharbad was a tour of the local medical facility. They’d had to run to keep up with her for that official engagement. Hours later, they’d had to drag her out of there.

_”Hanavia, would you like to see a bridge?”_ Hananasian asked his son and Hanavia considered it a moment before nodding.

Bridges meant water, water meant mud, mud meant squirming wriggling things and frogs. 

Hanasian gathered up his son and set out to join the small delegation that waited to officially open Tharbad’s newest bridge.

_”Don’t forget to name it,”_ Farbarad helpfully advised and Hanasian scowled.

Oh, he’d name it alright: The Misbehaving Errant Wife.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

It took them three days to extricate themselves from Tharbad. After the first day and the following morning, Hanasian assigned a constant trio of shadows to his wife’s heels. Everywhere she went, they went. As a result, the Lady of Cardolan attended every official function thereafter and was in a foul frame of mind as they set off for Rohan.

_”May the Valar watch over you, Princess Rosmarin,”_ the town mayor finished, _”So that you might return to our humble city all the sooner.”_

Rin caught Farbarad’s warning frown and found her husband wore a matching scowl, both directed at her. And so she smiled blandly and waved and did all the stupid, meaningless things that she was apparently supposed to do. The fact that the Dirty Three were watching avidly and smirking did nothing to improve her disposition.

_”That wasn’t so hard now, was it?”_ Farbarad muttered as he rode beside her. 

_”The next person who calls me a prin-“

“HEY PRINCESS, LOOK!”_ Wulgof shouted, waving his arms and pointing along the trail.

Rin directed a withering glare at the Dunlending, already regretting her deal with the Dirty Three.

_”This is it,”_ Foldine said, glancing around him.

Hanasian, still cross with her, was ahead with Hanavia. He had slowed. Rin looked about. All she saw was a trail and trees. They’d barely ridden an hour from Tharbad and Rin wanted to be as far away as possible from that place. Foldine slipped out of his saddle. So too did the Dirty Three and Hanasian. They began to walk about, stopping at a stone or a dip in the land. Rin heaved an irritated sigh and scowled at her three ranger shadows. When were they going to be stood down, she wondered. She’d already tried to stand them down, on several occasions. It rankled that despite the fact they had sworn their oaths to her, they did not take her orders. At least, not the ones that counted. If she wanted tea or her horse saddled, well and good. If she wanted to be left alone, that was another thing entirely.

Rin was so distracted with her cantankerous thoughts that she scarcely noticed Foldine’s approach. He stood with a hand on her gelding’s bridle and looked up at her, a hand screening the morning sun from his eyes.

_”Don’t you remember?”_ he asked softly.

_”Remember what? It’s been four years since I was here last, and even then it was raining and dark,”_ Rin grumbled.

Foldine pointed to where the others were. Videgavia had crouched to explore something on the ground. Hanasian looked…thoughtful. That was a worrying thing, Rin concluded.

_”Right over there, you saved my life. And there, that’s where Bear was, wasn’t he?”_

Rin frowned at Foldine, taken by surprise. Here? Was it really here that she had first ventured into battle with the Black Company? She blinked at where he pointed.

_”Aye, that’s where we found Bear,”_ Wulgof said, _”Nearly lost our heads for it thanks to an orc pike. Suspected you were insane then and there.”_

The screams, gibbering orcs in the dark. The mud and the quivering of Hanasian’s horse as he slipped over the back and sent it charging away with a brisk slap. Now that she thought on it, insanity was the only reason. The Black Company had apprehended her for stealing! The orc attack had provided her with the perfect opportunity to escape. She could have fished Loch out of prison and been away. What madness had brought her back to this place to find Bear, then Foldine and then Gian. She had clubbed an orc to death with a rock! A rock! Videgavia had moved over to the side of the trail and crouched again. They had lost men that night, good scouts felled by orc arrows in the night. One had managed to sound the alarm, the only warning they had.

Rin slipped from her saddle to approach the spot. She had a distant look on her face as she wandered about. She recalled the terror and desperation. The clash of steel and iron, the tang of blood and the stench of orcs and battle. Someone had been singing, she recalled, through the worst of it. She had discovered later it had been her brother and in that moment she had known that he was one of them: a soldier. It had broken her heart at first. She stared at where she had found Bear. She could hear his laboured breathing, still feel the slick warmth of his blood on her hands and arms as she repacked his gut. The whistle of blades through the air and Wulgof panting as he fended them off her unprotected back.

_”Do you regret it,”_ Hanasian asked softly from behind her and Rin whirled about to face him.

_”When I saw my horse run by the edge of battle, saddle empty, I thought you dead,”_ he continued, _”I hoped, at least, for a woman taken alive by orcs is a crueller fate again. You could have run. Do you regret that you did not?”_

Hanasian saw her eyes widen as he spoke. She held their daughter in a sling against her chest. She wore simple garb for travelling, but compared to the rags she had been wound in, it seemed luxuriant upon her. Gone was the fever gleam of her eyes. She had been so painfully thin then. He could tell she was thinking hard about his question and he began to regret asking it. If she answered yes, then what?

_”No”_ Rin replied, barely more than a whisper. He could see that she meant it.

_”Everything changed here. Everything. In ways I could not imagine or prepare for. It changes still, even now,”_ she continued earnestly, _”I try my best and I often fail…but I do not regret it.”_

Hanasian slipped a finger under her chin and lifted it so that he could place a soft kiss upon her lips. He hated being at odds with this woman he loved so much.

_”I know you are trying, my love. I will do all that I can to help,”_ he murmured against her lips and then cupped her face between his palms.

He searched her eyes, much as he had a little way further along the track over four years ago. Then she had dangled from his grip, frightened and angry all at once. She had been desperate and she had been sealed away and hiding behind a wall that had been very difficult for him to see through. Now, though, those walls were gone and the woman behind them was revealed to him. He kissed her again and gave the signal to mount up and continue on.

They were not riding through driving rain this time. Nor were they transporting recently apprehended, very weak and unwell thieves. And so they reached a place where a bank lined with tangled bushes rose sharply above the trail. The slope was no longer slippery with mud. Instead it was grassed over and green. Just down was the spot she had stood for hours, slipping in and out of delirum and staring at the trees. They did not stop here, although the Dirty Three made more than a few jests about daylight robbery and mud wrestling. Even Videgavia grinned when Molguv commented on how difficult it had proven to be rid of the Company’s pets.

_”Pet? She owns us now. We really messed that up,”_ Wulgof said.

_”Told you the frog was a better idea,”_ Khule said, _”Biddable, quiet and tasty in a pinch.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

Their first day in Dunland passed before it occurred to Rin that she was finally back in Dunland. She wasn’t sure what to make of that. Certainly, those around them knew what to do. The Rangers pulled in closer and began to reconnoitre far more extensively. The Rohirrim ensured their spears, bow and arrows were at the ready. There were fewer stops to let Hanavia run about during the day. Rin became instinctually wary, particularly as they passed a farm two days later around midday. The farmer, who lived alone, was more than pleased for company in his fields. He did not recall her but she would never forget him. She would never forget the look of rage on Loch’s face either.

Rin stayed close to the horses, eager to be away from this old soldier with a penchant for vulnerable girls on their own. She could see there was washing on the line by the house. The sound of her heart pounding in her throat as Loch dragged her out at a run. The rip of the sheet as they tore it off the line while sprinting past. Rin glanced down to see her hands shaking. Fear, revulsion, anger – she did not know which. She needed to calm down, though, for Elian was becoming agitated.

_’This the one?”_ Wulgof asked quietly and nearly took ten years off her life.

Rin didn’t answer him and he set a hand on her forearm, _”No need to worry now, Doc. Not while we’re about. He’s just a broken down old soldier, like me.”_

Rin’s eyes narrowed as she studied the farmer. He was seated with Farbarad, Hanasian and her three Ranger shadows, laughing at something Farbarad had said. One look at Hanasian told Rin all she needed to know. The Rangers weren’t there to be sociable.

_”No, Wulgof. He’s nothing like you,”_ she replied solemnly and did not see the queer look the Dunlending directed at her before he ambled away, scratching his jaw and muttering quietly to himself.

Aside from that farmer, they did not see another soul and for that Rin was profoundly grateful. She had no doubt the residents of Dunland knew they were there. None at all. She hoped that they would be left in peace, judged too much of a risk to cross, for the remainder of their time here.

Hanasian watched his wife draw into herself as the days passed in Dunland. She was sleeping poorly. The nightmares had returned. It was as if the past was reaching for her, dragging her back, and he did not know quite what to do about it. Thankfully, no horde set upon them though he expected that had more to do with the force they travelled with rather than fortune or good will. The tradgies and offenses of the past here ran deep. Wulgof muttered about the bare hills and the absence of trees. The man somehow seemed more fierce than he usually did, though he trod unusually carefully around Rin. The Rohirrim were a bundle of naked aggression barely held in check. Khule was keeping a low profile entirely. Rangers were like as not a red flag to Dunland’s bull. Farbarad was a silent storm in a saddle. Thank goodness for Videgavia, Hanasian thought.

Though they had little desire to linger in Dunland, they had to stop along the way. A pleasant dell in the lee of a sharp hill offered an ideal place to camp for the night. Dappled sun, lightly wooded, abundant fresh water fed by the icy shoulders of the nearby mountains. Hanavia wriggled out of his father’s lap, down his leg and leapt to the ground with a joyous shout before Hanasian could even rein in properly. The boy was off like a shot, charging through the dell and soon pursued by three Rangers.

_”Let the lad play while we set up camp. Will do him a world of good,”_ Hanasian called after them as he climbed out of the saddle himself.

The business of setting up camp was down to a fine routine by now. Pickets were established, the order of the watch determined, tents and fire rings set up, fuel gathered. It scarcely needed Hanasian to oversee it, not with Videgavia keeping an eye on it all, and so he approached his wife. Elian had started to fuss. Rin was clearly weary, sleepless nights and days in the saddle weighing on her. She remained, he thought, too thin. She was wearing the blue dress that had stolen his breath away in Bree. She wore that dress a lot and it was starting to show signs of use. Now that it was relegated to travelling garb, he made a mental note to have another made before it fell apart entirely.

_”Come, love. I am sure there is a quiet, cool place close by for Elian,”_ he said and saw her nod, distracted.

Hanasian took Rin’s arm and led her further into the dell. A proper watch had been deployed now and it was utterly secure. Farbarad was with Hanavia on the banks of the stream, predictably. Hanasian could hear his son’s excited chatter as he regaled the elder ranger with his varied discoveries in the cool, sucking mud.

_”Ah, this looks right, don’t you think?”_ he said at a particularly pleasant, quiet spot.

Again Rin nodded absently and settled onto a fallen tree trunk. He sat beside her and kept a careful watch lest her fatigue result in an accident, such as dropping Elian. No such thing occurred and soon Elian was contentedly silent, hands curled against her mother as she nursed. Hanasian reached to stroke the downy soft skin of his daughter’s cheek. Her pale hair was getting long. He brushed a strand of her mother’s hair away from where it had curled over Rin’s nose. Rin barely blinked.

_”I know this is hard,”_ he started, uncertain, and Rin sighed.

What was she thinking, he wondered. He looked over at where she was staring. All he could see was hillside. A green ocean rippled as the afternoon breeze eddied through the thick grasses. They sat in silence until Elian was finally sated and then headed back for the camp. When Rin saw it, her stomach dropped away with a sudden sickening lurch and she froze.

_”What? What is it?”_ Hanasian asked, deeply concerned.

His grey eyes scanned the surrounds. Trees, moss, undergrowth, a bush covered in periwinkle blue flowers... A glance to Rin revealed that her face was the colour of chalk. He could see her pupils had dilated.

_”Surely not,”_ he said and Rin drew in a shuddering breath.

She turned to face the hillock again. Her expression was flooded with emotion and Hanasian called for aid.

_”Fetch Farbarad, keep the children here,”_ he told the Ranger who loped towards them at speed, and passed Elian to him.

_”Aye,”_ the Ranger responded with a glance at Rin, _”Just Farbarad?”

“Yes, for now,”_ Hanasian said and then, _”Quickly. This must be done before the light fails.”_

The Ranger was off, Elian carefully cradled against his chest. While they waited, Hanasian pulled his wife into his arms. She barely seemed responsive.

_”Rin, We do not know what lies on the top of that hill. No matter what, nothing there can hurt you now. Do you hear me?”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

Farbarad arrived short of breath and puzzled, _”What?”_

Hanasian explained in quiet Sindarin and posed a simple question. Farbarad scanned the area and then shook his head miserably, _”I don’t know! It was over 40 years ago now, dark and we were running for our lives.”

“There is only one way to find out,”_ Rin said, eyes still locked on the hill.

_”Is that…wise?”_ Farabarad queried.

_”I have been carrying the past for too long. It is time, I think, to set it down,”_ she answered, not realising she had answered in Dunlendic, and set off towards the hillock.

The years had surrendered the trail that once had been carved into the hillside. The years had taken a lot, Rin discovered. The barn was now a jumbled heap of timbers that grass was devouring. Gone were the chickens and horses and goats and Da’s one cow. Gone too were the windows and door and roof of the cottage. No one had scavenged the stones. The thicker stack of the chimney thrust unevenly into the vast sky. Rin stood in the empty doorway. There was only one way in and out of the cottage. Gone was the table that Loch used to run helter skelter about, knocking chairs this way and that and making Ma cross. Gone were all the pots that hung near the hearth, copper always so shiny that you could see your face in it. Gone were the beds they would all pile into, sometimes all in one on the coldest of winter nights.

Here and there Rin could see, amidst the thick weeds that occupied what once had been her home, broken pieces of glass dimmed by dust and the years. Bottles, she guessed, of all the things her mother had put away to keep for the winter. She had let Rin help her with the pickling, patiently explaining vinegars and oils and brines and which went best with the things Da brought home. The weeds were so high that Rin could not make out the hearth. It had jutted out and it was there that Ma had made her sit while she brushed out tangles in recently washed hair. 

Da would tease her and make her laugh with silly stories to distract her from the pulling of the comb. Loch would pull faces. Da had made a bird feeder one, just for her. He had set it in the window so that she could watch the birds from inside. If she was very still and quiet, they would linger there for a long time. Sometimes he would sit with her and watch. Sometimes Loch would sneak up on them for a joke and frighten them away. Da would chuckle along but pretend to be cross with Loch for her sake. Ma would sing. She could hear their voices, their laughter. Their faces were lost to her though. Rin considered the stones of the doorway around her. She had not touched them, yet.

A short distance away, Hanasian watched his wife in the door of her shattered childhood home. The wind was rising as the sun set. It tugged at her skirt and hair. She had her back to them both. He could not guess at her thoughts. Of all the places to stop for the night, this? His jaw clenched and he cast a glance at Farbarad. Farbarad was staring at what used to be a barn, hands curling and uncurling at his side.

_”I thought she’d be safe here. I really did,”_ he muttered to himself, _”It was our only choice!”_

Farbarad could still see the tears on Verawyn’s face as she carried her child past him and into the barn. He had stood at the door, chaffing at every moment lost. They needed to be off, draw those hunting them away. He had urged Verawyn to make haste, little knowing it would be the last she would see of her infant daughter. Still, if they had not set her here, the child would have been lost as surely as her parents were. Even if the arrow that claimed Verawyn that night had spared her daughter, how could they have sustained the child? She would have perished of hunger by the time they had regained the safety of Imladris. Farbarad found that his logic offered cold comfort to him.

Hanasian wiped his hands over his face. He had feared that the bones he had found scattered across the hill and in the cottage would linger still. He hoped someone had set them to rest and scavengers had not carried them off. He still remembered the gruesome tableaux. His wife’s foster parents had not met easy ends. Her mother, in particular, had been made to suffer. He felt the pressure of their presence even now and noted that Rin had been careful to touch no stones. Nothing could be gained from reliving those hellish final moments that the stones had witnessed. And so, when his wife set her palm to the doorway, Hanasian shouted his alarm.

_All Rin wanted to do was see her mother’s face one last time. And the stones gave her that. She saw what she had already seen. She saw the spark of life gutter out and her mother’s eyes grow cold and empty. She heard the smashing of glass as they had come through the window to unbar the door. She heard their grunts and oaths, the slash of a knife and the spray of blood, the sickening sound of blows, flesh meting violence upon flesh. She felt the press of Loch’s sweaty hand over her mouth as he pulled her closer to her. She watched her mother’s blood pool and gather on the floor. She could see their faces too. Bloodlust and hatred, fear and revulsion. Harsh voices and panting. The stink of rancid sweat._

Hanasian reached his wife as her knees buckled. He pulled her back from the door and against him. Her eyes were open but unseeing and she was muttering something over and over again in Dunlendic. Farbarad pulled his water bag from his belt, emptied water into a cupped hand and sprinkled it over Rin’s face. She was a white as a ghost and Hanasian could feel her shuddering. It was the barrow downs and Skhar all over again, only infinitely worse.

_Shadows leaned over her. She did not know who. They surrounded her. Was it happening again? If she took her mother’s place would Loch know some peace? Had they come because of her, what she was? One of the shadows held her fast, his grip unbreakable no matter how she tested it. The other leaned over. Something dripped onto her face. Blood? No, it was sweat!_

Farbarad refilled the palm of his hand with yet more water and let it fall over Rin’s face. She twisted to avoid him, wrenching herself over so that she lay on the ground between Hanasian and Farbarad, panting into the grass as she repeated that phrase in Dunlendic.

_They released her! Why? What devilry did they plan now? Grass was cool against the palms of her hands. She curled her fists into it and could smell the earth. But nothing further came. No more sweat. No pain or blood or violence from them. She pressed her face against the ground and breathed in the clean scent of the earth. It had passed. They had gone. She was alive. And her tormenters were not monsters at all. They were men. Frightened, cowardly, unwashed men. The discovery resonated through her as she drew in another breath. Against men she could prevail._

Hanasian glanced at Farbarad and saw the Ranger shrug. It seemed that Rin’s trembling had started to abate. She had stopped muttering and now she just lay there upon the earth.

_”Not monsters, men,”_ she said, this time in Westron though the ground muffled her words, _”Men, not monsters,”_

Hanasian stroked back hair carefully and she twisted her head to look at him. Rin’s eyes still seemed clouded, but they were clearing to a delicate starlit grey even as he watched. He ran the back of his fingers over the curve of her cheek. Slowly she pushed herself off the ground. He pulled her into his arms and held her tightly as the sunset cast a ruddy light over the hilltop. Night was not far away and Hanasian was determined to be safely amidst the fires of camp by the time it fell.

That night, Hanasian was surprised to find that his wife slept soundly. The fact that she did so with her Ranger outside the tent, drawn sword across his knees as his vigil was maintained, was no surprise. Come the following dawn, her soft warmth lay quietly against him. He opened his eyes to find she was quietly studying him, hair tumbling around her in delicate golden rivulets. For the first time since, perhaps, before the darkness of winter had covered them, he felt like he was gazing upon his wife. She reached out to smooth his hair, winding the dark lengths around her long fingers as she did so, leaned forward and kissed him fulsomely.


----------



## Elora (Sep 15, 2013)

And so they made their way out Dunland and into Rohan proper. Rin’s irritability seemed to have vanished into thin air. Hanasian began to feel a little guilty about the surprise that lay ahead. It seemed, somehow, even more duplicitous to go to Edoras after seeing his sister. Thus he resolved they would reach Edoras first. The sooner that was out of the way the better. Then there would be no more lingering chickens from Rin’s past yet to find a roost. She had to let go of the past. So much, so many were relying on her steady hand for the future. And, the more time he had to work off her displeasure with him before they reached Gondor, so much the better.

Hanasian kept a careful eye on the Rohirrim. They would certainly realise the change in their course. His cousins and Foldine seemed preoccupied with what appeared to be an argument between them. What it was eluded him but after a particularly tense day of argument between the three men, Foldine threw his arms up one night and stomped over to the fire where Rin sat with Hanavia. Rin stared up at the man, who didn’t notice at first because he was busy scowling over at Frea and Folca. The twins stood together nearby, arms folded, brows furrowed and expressions unhappy. A normal state of affairs for Frea, most unusual for Folca.

In a voice that he was certain would carry, Foldine announced _”I owe you my life and I haven’t forgotten it, despite what some say.”

“Well now, that’s….nice,”_ Rin observed cautiously and this made the man look down at the woman he was speaking to. He sighed after a moment, the last vestige of regret.

_”And so, in recognition of that, I will forgo any…profit that might arise as a result of our…acquaintance.”_

At that, the twins nodded their evident satisfaction and Foldine sighed again.

_”Does that mean I get to keep that pipe of yours too?”_ Rin asked and Foldine’s expression darkened. He’d quite forgotten the fact that the woman he was not now going to claim bounty on had stolen his best pipe.

_”Fine,”_ he muttered and stalked away, leaving Rin to smile conspiratorially at her son.

Of course, the talk of profit had not gone unnoticed by others in the camp. The Dirty Three spent the next three days feretting out this unclaimed profit that lay for the taking. Ultimately, it was Khule who discovered the secret and he brought this to the other two. Molguv’s eyes lit up at the news and Wulgof looked like he eaten a lemon.

_”Oh, that’s just perfect now,”_ he grumbled.

Molguv nodded enthusiastically, _”It’s what we’ve been waiting for. That price is the highest in Rohan. All gold too. Probably weighs more than she does. Do you think they’ll pay the full bounty given we’ve only got half of the culprits?”_

Khule looked thoughtful and Wulgof thumped the Haradian’s shoulder, _”No! We can’t! She’s our patron. How can she pay our wages if she is in jail, eh?”

“I’m sure something can be worked out,”_ Mulguv assured him, _”And they won’t keep her for long. She’s royal, she’s a mother and Eomer has a weakness for pretty faces. You saw how it happened in Rhun. She was as charming as a hungry mountain cat, and all he could do was grin after her.”

“And what about the fact we’d be selling out one of our own?”_ Wulgof sighed and Khule eyed him.

With a shake of his head, the Easterling said, _”Never thought Wulgof would present us with an ethical dilemma. What are we coming to?”_

Ultimately, though, it was impossible to approach Edoras without knowing it. The traffic on the roads increased and then there was the fact that Meduseld’s golden roof sat high above a plain. Difficult to miss, really. As soon as Rin clapped eyes on it she reined in her horse.

_”Absolutely. Not.”_ she declared and had already pulled her horse about before she was surrounded.

_”Time,”_ Hanasian said as he leaned across to address his wife sternly, _”To honour commitments given and undertakings made. Time to set the past to rest.”_

Rin pointed at Foldine, _”There is no conceivable way I am riding in there with a man of that profession!”

“But I promised already!”_ Foldine objected, injured, _”And I gave you my best pipe!”

“Not to worry, Doc. We’ll make sure you ain’t arrested. My personal guarantee!”_ Wulgof earnestly assured her and Hanasian gave the signal to continue on towards Edoras.

_”Comforting,”_ Rin growled to herself and eyed the knot of horses and men that now cornered her in. If Slippery were here, she'd help her. Last time she travelled without another woman, Rin resolved.

_”You know, there is a way you could be assured with confidence,”_ a deep Southron voice rumbled over to her left.

Rin sighed at that, _”After Tharbad, I am utterly broke.”

“Really? That’s a shame,”_ Molguv agreeably commented.

Hanasian missed none of this, _”Molguv, please don’t extort my wife in my hearing. Men, don’t take your eyes off her for a moment. She’s slipperier than an eel. Rin, you have two choices: hard or easy. This is happening. Choose wisely.”

“And I’ve been so well behaved lately,”_ Rin muttered to herself, _”There was an unwise choice, clearly.”_

She was so busy scowling at the place between her gelding’s ears that she missed the grins on the faces of the men that rode around her. And the fact that Wulgof had taken the initiative to wear his surcoat was not discovered until they reached Edoras’ main gates and those that waited there to welcome them into the city.

While the formal welcome at the gates might fall a long way from established decorum, the fact that Rin pursued Wulgof through the horses, tackled him to the ground and ripped the surcoat off him made one thing clear. The Lord and Lady of Cardolan had arrived to call upon the ageing Eomer King as promised some three years ago. For so many reasons, it would be a memorable meeting of northern and southern realms.

As they made their way with their escort and a dishevelled Dunlending wearing blue rags stubbornly around his neck, Hanasian beckoned one of the escort nearer.

_”Whatever you do, make sure my lady wife’s full title is not used.”

“My lord?”_ the man replied, surprised and glanced at Hanasian’s fuming wife.

_”Forewarned is forearmed. Tell the others!”_

As the man scurried ahead, Rin considered her husband at length.

_”Send him off to lock the doors and windows and hide the sharp knives?”_ she sarcastically inquired, the acid of the question masked in her calm, sweet tones.

Unapologetic, Hanasian answered, _”Something like that, dear heart.”_

He rather enjoyed his wife when she was angry. Quite becoming to the eye, he thought with a smug grin that did nothing to calm her down.


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2013)

A brisk southerly wind pushed out from the White Mountains and made the banners and pennants of Edoras thrust boldly. The tower guard scarcely paid them heed as his made his way down to report. 

_”A party of northerners approach. Dunedain in the main, but there are others in their number.”

“Your eyes are sharp Halreth of Snowbourne. Send word sent to the gates to receive our visitors with all courtesy,”_ Erkand answered.

Halreth swiftly bowed and saw to it while Erkand sought our his king. He found Eomer in his solarium, deep in thought. . 

_”Eomer King!”_ Erkand said announcing himself for Eomer was not a man to sneak up on. Eomer made no answer, indeed gave no sign that he had heard for several moments. Just as Erkand was weighing up the merits of further announcement, Eomer loathed repetition, the King glanced up and his weathered eyes settled on the captain of his guards.

Relieved, Erkand approached, _”A party approaches. Dunedain it seems, there are others with them that are not.”

“It would be Hanasian with his company, a varied lot if ever they were. It appears the time for further deliberations has expired. A decision is needed now, though hasty it will be.”_ 

Eomer strode towards Erkand as he spoke but his captain made no further comment. He had served his king long and well.

Eomer continued on after another brief moment of thought, _”Of the body that was found and the reports from the western riders, of their suspicions and charges, no word must be said. I have kept my counsel on this for reasons too many to number. Perhaps I will take private counsel with Hanasian alone on the matter.”_ 

Erkand nodded and looked at the King’s Guard arrayed discretely around the solarium. The slightest ripple, heads inclined barely, confirmed the King’s instructions were understood by the six men that formed the King’s personal guard. 

Eomer King then said as he walked toward the door, _”It will be good to have guests, for the annual Cheese Festival will commence shortly. I will walk with you to greet them as they are escorted from the gate.”_

Erkand was for a moment surprised, but then the King’s childhood companion recalled the extent of history between his King and this Ranger Hanasian. Bonds forged in the bloody maelstrom of battle were rarely broken or set aside. Hanasian and Eomer had seen the Pelennor both on that grim day. Now, well it was no surprise at all. In fact, Erkand expected no less of his King. He nodded and accompanied the King down the wide steps of Meduseld. The guards followed without needing instruction, boots crunching on the stone path that led to the gate. The rapid footfall of a man in a great deal of excitement raced towards them made a startled staccato that no one missed.

_”M’lord,”_ he said hurridley,_” Lord Hanasian has asked that his lady wife not be greeted by her proper titles!”_ 

Eomer eyed the gate guard closely and mastered his smirk. The man wore an expression he had seen on a number of faces in the immediate vicinity of the ancestral queen of Cardolan. It appeared that the intervening years, and motherhood, had not softened her stance towards such customs. Would she, he wondered for a moment, press a dagger she had produced from goodness knew where against the windpipe of anyone who dared call her princess? He rather hoped she might, personally. 

Eomer glanced sidelong at Erkand and found the man’s eyes twinkled in anticipation.

The king cleared his throat, _”That is not unexpected. Let Hanasian be known as my old friend of the Dunedain and his lady wife as exactly that.”_ 

The gate guard took his leave and rode back down the hill toward the approaching party. 

Eomer chose the base of the path that led up to Meduseld to wait with Erkand, the rambunctious wind shoving cloaks and helmet crests and braids of gold or fire this way and that.

He murmured to Erkand, _”Hanasian is not one to care overly much how he is addressed. His wife, however, is another matter entirely. She does care, very much, and not in the direction one might anticipate of a woman of such high descent and rank.”

“I recall Rhun clearly, m’lord. Had I not seen it for myself, I would have continued to dismiss the tales from Harad as mere rumours.”_

Eomer grunted at that. His son had come back full of tales that were very difficult to believe until one met the lady in question.

_“She will eschew as many formal obligations and privileges as she can get away with. We will welcome them as honoured visitors to our realm, but see to it that the court does not get any ideas once it catches wind they have a visiting royal family under Meduseld’s eaves.”

“Yes, sire. That course seems wise,”_ Erkand replied and turned to spread the word to one of the nearby guards that waited with them.


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2013)

_”At least, until we’re certain she’s unarmed,”_ Eomer chuckled to himself.

Once Erkand was certain the instructions were being passed along, Eomer added, _ ”After our greeting, settle them in the guest wing. If I recall correctly, Hanasian and his wife are likely to have small children with them.”

“How many, sire?”

“Three. Once they are settled, have them come to me at their earliest convenience.”_ 

After the small ruckus before the gates, the ride into Edoras was jarring quiet, especially for Rin as the circumstances of her desperate flight out of this very city some twenty years ago pressed close.

Rin eyed her surrounds unhappily and, once one of the guards set off at speed for Meduseld, she shot a scowl over at her husband.

_”Send him off to lock the doors and windows and hide the sharp knives?”_ she demanded, her voice low in a way anyone who knew her knew was dangerous. 

_”Something like that dear heart,”_ Hanasian replied, unperturbed and looking thoroughly pleased with himself. 

This did nothing to stop Rin from consider her various options for escape, followed shortly by her plans for vengeance on all those who were do such a terrible job of hiding their amusement behind her.

Her eyes roamed, appearing grey and sharp in the bright daylight. Hanasian knew that meant his wife was putting her rather too clever mind to nefarious uses. Farbarad had warned him. Unearthly blue meant high emotion of some sort. Stormy grey meant that she was thinking hard and trouble would not far away. Prevention, as his wife was fond of saying, was the best cure for that and she was not so angry as to be beyond reason. In fact, all things considered, she was dangerously calm. He decided to consider that a boon rather than a warning. 

_”We knew this day would have to come. It is best it comes now, under Eomer’s watch. You know he will wish us to see him in private,”_ her eyes whipped to his and he saw they were starting to look alarmingly blue, _”All will be well my love.”_ 

Rin’s jaw firmed and she flicked her eyes away from him without a word. The escort met them only a few dozen paces to where the king stood with his men. They dismounted upon arrival and bowed with one exception. Hanasian was mildly relieved Rin opted to curtsy instead of run as soon as her feet hit the ground. Eomer, himself not one for rituals and formality nodded at the men but stepped forward to bow to Rosmarin. His eyes lingered briefly on Hanavia and Elian, who was nestled happily against her mother, before they shifted to Wulgof. 
Eomer took in the Dunlender’s state. Dress uniform, well presented, aside from the rags flapping around his neck. Cardolan blue, Eomer surmised and guessed that the commotion at the gate involved the Dunlender and the Lady of Cardolan. The Dunlender seemed a little out of water, unable whether he needed to keep his eye on the Rohirrim around him or the woman in their midst. As for the Lady of Cardolan, it was clear that her mood was dark but Eomer could guess at why. Was she not pleased to have come to Edoras? Where was the third child? Eomer would have to see to it that she would leave with a different feeling. 

Hanasian was delighted that their reception was a subdued affair. He did not want to speculate on what may have happened had Eomer treated their arrival as a matter of state. Most of the Company and those Rangers not rotating on dury were given a fair hall to quarter in a short distance from Meduseld. Though sparsely furnished, it provided welcome protection from the wind that came from the mountains and, what is more, a prime view of the city prison cells. No sooner had this been noted were the wagers flying on how long it would take for the Lady of Cardolan to become a resident of such an establishment.

Rin watched them peel away enviously and instead found herself ushered under Meduseld’s eaves with Hanasian, Farbarad, Videgavia and three Rangers. They were to be the guests of King Eomer. Hanasian hovered closely to his wife as they drew nearer. Her eyes became wider as they fixed on the great oak doors of the Golden Hall. He saw her swallow thickly. She was frightened and she clutched their daughter to her protectively. Thus far he had managed to prevent Rin from bolting the other way but for how long? Rin was determined, creative and when frightened she was unpredictable in a worrying way. He knew she could not hide from her past, that she needed to make peace with it. 

Fortunately, he consoled himself, any good cheese festival had abundant supplies of good wine and good ale. Some had even been delivered to their rooms. Rin wasted no time in pouring herself a glass of wine and cutting off a bit of cheese, both at the same time. His wife had lost none of her dexterous control that her professions, thief and healer, demanded.

Hanasian said, _”We should wash off the road and make ourselves presentable and then see Eomer King. He has summoned us to meet with him at our earliest convenience.”_ 

Rin lifted the wine glass to her lips and considered him as she sipped, _“Yes, well, he has a long wait ahead of him before it becomes convenient for me.”_

Hanasian considered her a long moment while she sipped at her wine. While she was peering at the cheese in her other hand, Hanasian plucked the wine glass from her grip and peered deeply into her eyes, ignoring the frown, the blueness and the rising flush of her cheeks. All warning signs.

He said, _”Listen to me, love. You have two options. You can attend the king in my company or, if I go alone, attend the king on your own when he summons you later. Either way, you will be attending the king. You cannot come to Edoras and fail to attend the see King.”_ 

_“Then why did you bring me here? Why did you deceive me? You said we were going to call in on your sister, not come to Edoras!”_ 

Hanasian sighed at the anger in her voice,_”Because I thought you might enjoy the festival. You have been spared the many duties of a formal visit. Speaking with Eomer will take such little time. In any case, I’m sure Halcwyn will be here tomorrow. She likes cheese nearly as much as you. Now make your decision. Come with me as my wife, or face the king on your own as the Lady of Cardolan.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2013)

Rin made a grab for the wine glass but Hanasian swiftly moved it out of her reach. His wife was tall, but not quite as tall as him. Sitting on the bed, watching this curious exchange between his parents, Hanavia peered up at the glass his father held aloft over his head. 

Hanasian said, _”We can have more of that later, after our interview with Eomer King.”_ 

Rin exhaled sharply, the faint growl of some Dunlendic obscenity echoing, and blew a wayward lock of hair away. Hanavia giggled at that. It was clear to her that she wasn’t going to wriggle out of this and so she commenced to straightening herself up, in no particular hurry at all. It was a knack any recruit mastered in the Black Company. Move swiftly enough to avoid censure but not too quickly. Hanasian knew what she was doing. Rin knew her husband was aware. She was getting away with it too until someone knocked on the door.

One of her Rangers, the original three shadows that Farbarad and Hanasian had set on her heels back at Tharbad, poked his head through. 

_”The King wishes you to dine with him. Dinner will be served at sunset.”_ 

Hanasian straightened his tunic and looked over at Rin, who groaned as theatrically as her foster brother might have. She scowled into the mirror at her hair and then down at her garb. By Hanasian’s reckoning they were about ready to go. He took his wife by the arm before she could flop onto the bed and announce she had nothing to wear and was tired and wasn’t hungry.

_”Shall we?”_ he asked 

_”If we must. Let’s get this done and over with,”_ she grimly replied 

Hanasian pushed open the door with his foot, his arms busy keeping Rin from bodily throwing herself through a window to escape. The three Rangers outside were arrayed around a kindly looking woman who bobbed a curtsy as soon as she set eyes on Hanasian and Rin. The wet nurse, Hanasian presumed just as one of the Rangers signalled as much. Rin, who thought wet nurses to be a life saving necessity in most circumstances, considered them to be a personal affront when it came to herself. Hanasian whisked his wife away before she could make her displeasure known and slowly, while she ominously glowered, they walked slowly toward the King’s chamber. 

- - - - 

Things were going rather smoothly for Loch and the men of his company. The way in which he had been accepted into what had once been Voromir’s guest house seemed overly polite. Loch felt uncomfortable moving into the main hall and was content to allow Voromir’s widow and sons the time they needed to get their affairs in order. Unaware of the arrangements and provision his sister had made for Voromir’s dispossessed family, Loch knew all too well what it meant to face the world with so little. He wished there was something he could do to ease their way but this case was beyond his power. This was a matter of the crown. Not just any crown, but the high crown, the reunited kingdom, and his sister’s position in that glittering array of remote yet illustrious individuals. He was here as her Steward, whatever that meant. 

Loch wanted this to be normal. Loch wanted to be just another ordinary soldier or scout. But here he was known as the brother of the Lady of Cardolan, a crown princess and one of the highest ranked royals beyond the High King’s immediate family in all the wide lands. They bowed and scraped and ducked their heads and he could not so much as sneeze without someone wanting to scratch his nose for him. He worried at how those who had only known the long, unbroken rule of Lord Voromir viewed all this. He had the edict of the King on his side, and he had a captain who was far away that had sent him here and the scout felt all of a sudden very prominent and exposed. Loch tried not to dwell on it, but it snuck up on him in unguarded moments such as his dreams.

The dream was typical of those he had at times. He thought of them as Rin’s sort of dreams, the ones that are eerily real and usually always mean something. She had them far more than he did, and hers usually were about the future or the past or both in ways they don’t understand until an event has occurred. Loch’s usually had something to do with the Company marching off somewhere to do battle with some warlord in some far away land on the fringes of the kingdom, or having to put down a resurrection somewhere in the former lands of Mordor. But this time it happened differently. Hanasian and Rosmarin were gone, he did not know where, and Videgavia had fallen. What remained of the Company all feared the fact that he may someday be in the position of having to be Captain. He was voted in by the slimmest of margins, filled with doubt and trepidation that waxed as the dream lumbered on, treacle slow and ponderous, until he woke with an inexplicable start. Right when the outcome of the vote was declared. 

Loch’s sharp movement stirred Rose who slept beside him. He swung his legs over the side of the bed and stood, wiping the clammy sweat from his brow. What was so frightening about that dream?

_”Damn dreams,” he muttered softly, unaware that Rose had also woken until she spoke.

”It has been long since I dreamt. Not since my break with my sister. That changed tonight though. I dreamed, as did you. Tell me Loch, what did you dream?” 

Loch took a drink from a pitcher of water and poured some over his head. He said, 

”The Company… it was dying. We were in a battle that did not end well. There were only seven of us left. Vid fell. I said Wulgof should be Captain as the oldest ranking member, but he put that down and said I was meant to be Cap, and the others agreed. Suddenly I was Cap, even though I said I wasn’t ready for that. No help would come from any of the Old Company, for they had perished. I saw Vid and Khule fall, and Molguv and Hamoor’s status was unknown. They took rear-guard to help the rest of us get out of the canyon.” 

Loch’s voice broke off and into the ensuing silence, Rose said, ”You are nearly captain now. You are here with Rowdy’s men. They look to you, respect you as their own. Come now and rest.” 

Loch came back to bed and Rose ran her fingers trough his hair. She marvelled as Rin had in years gone by, how easily Loch fell asleep again. While it didn’t take long for him to fall asleep, Rose remained awake. Her hand glowed slightly as he caressed Loch’s head. She would keep the dreams away. 

The sun was bright in her face when she heard Loch’s voice in the distance. She felt water on her face and she opened her eyes to squint against the bright sunlight. Loch knelt beside the bed, clearly worried.

”Are you unwell Rose? I have been trying to wake you for some time now. I feared you were dead for you were limp and unresponsive. I couldn’t remember what Rin said to do, or not to do-” 

“I… I am not sure what happened. I was asleep, with no dreams. Last I remember, you had fallen asleep in my arms and I was stroking your hair.” 

She sat up and pulled her robe about her shoulders. Rose directed a small smile toward Loch. 

”I am well, my love. It was just a hard, deep sleep.”

Rose said nothing, though, of the thoughts that threaded through her sluggish mind. She had not meant to go to sleep and for good reason. Sleep meant that she had lost control of it. She had pushed too far too quickly in her bid to regain her powers. She no longer had her sisters for stability and protection. She was on her own. Or, she mused as she considered Loch’s worried face, perhaps not. She would have to talk to Loch about it, but not now._


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2013)

Halcwyn had packed for a ride on her own and Enedoth had no plans to prevent her. Ever since that day a woman was found dead, Halcwyn had changed. He had been shocked by her confession and could not help that he had withdrawn for a while as he came to terms with all this meant. His wife had killed someone. There was only one way forward. She would have to speak to the authorities about it, but she refused to do so and he refused to turn her in. And so both of them withdrew, did all they could to make the matter fade. Though she stood on the far side of their sitting room, he felt like she stood a league or more away and now she was leaving. 

_”How long are you going to be gone?”_ he asked, striving to keep his voice calm and steady. 

_“I don’t know,”_ Halcwyn retorted sharply and then, after a moment, _”It will depend on what decisions are made.”

”Where are you going?”_ Enedoth asked 

_”Edoras,”_ Halcwyn mumbled as she strode to the door and the horse she had readided and left waiting outside. 

_”Let us come with you!”_ Enedoth demanded. 

Halcwyn said, _”You cannot. The foals need tending to and even if they did not, this is something I must do myself if I am ever to find peace. Wish me well dear husband, and may I return complete once again.”_ 

Without so much as a goodbye for him or their children, Halcwyn rode away. As she rode, her mind roamed through the years. She could not say she had ever truly been happy. Content, certainly, but not happiness and now this thing threatened to take even that. She loved Enedoth and their children. She had to make things right again, as far as anyone could when a life was taken. She would have to appeal to the King. 

Halcwyn rode through the night but she rested for a time at dawn in the dew covered grass. While she rode light and on her own, and made excellent time, she did not glimpse Edoras until later in the day. She noted the flags that flickered over the gates and higher, over Meduseld itself. It was too distant to make out the devices but their presence was enough.

_”The cheese festival…I had forgotten. This is ill-timed. Perhaps I should hesitate and linger and arrive on the last day….”_ Halcwyn murmured to herself and her horse.

Halcwyn debated with herself, lingering until the sun had set. In the darkness she rode forth slowly. Skulking her on her own would be suspicious. Better that she make for Edoras, keep a low profile and seek audience with King to throw herself upon his mercy. By her reckoning, if she kept a steady pace, Halcwyn figured she would arrive in the afternoon of the next day.


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

Dinner with the king was the last thing Rin wanted. What she wanted was to leave, immediately and never return. But Hanasian would have none of it and so to dinner they went. 

_”I do not know what offence Edoras has given you, my lady,”_ Eomer said to her at the close of the evening, _”But whatever it is, I am determined to make amends. Peace between our realms assures prosperity for both our peoples.” 

“I was not aware we were at war, your majesty,”_ Rin replied flatly and Eomer lifted a brow at her. 

_”No? Are you so certain of that?”_ he replied. 

The hour was late by the time Hanasian and Rin had returned to their rooms. No sooner where the doors closed did Rin turn to Hanasian and plead with him. 

_”We have to leave. Now.” 

“Now? It’s the middle of the night. We just got here!” 

“Please, Hanasian, we must.” 

“For the final time, Rosmarin, we are staying and that is an end to it!” 

“You don’t understand!” _

Hanasian sank onto the bed and started tugging at his boots, _”Open your eyes, woman! You have a king out there intent on forming some sort of understanding with a neighbouring realm. He has welcomed us into his hall as honoured guests! What do you think he’d make of the fact that it’s head fled from his city in the dead of night, mere hours after arrival and minutes after an evening meal with him? You don’t have a Prefect to do this for you any more, Rin. Tell me, what don’t I understand?”_ 

Hanasian let his boot fall to the floor with a thud. Rin sat before the dresser. There was a lot he didn’t understand. Hanasian didn’t understand about Brienne and what the woman did to those who left town in a hurry owing her money. Worse yet, Hanasian did not understand about Treagon. To be fair, he couldn’t. Some things he was better not knowing, for all their safety. Rin ran the comb through her hair, expression glum. 

_”You’re tired. It’s been a long day. Things will look better in the morning. They usually do. You’ll see I’m right,”_ Hanasian said and started on his other boot. 

The following morning, over breakfast, they were informed that the festival was being opened today and that they were invited as guests of honour to attend. 

_”That is not a good idea,”_ Rin said as soon as the man had left. 

_”Nonsense. It is a perfectly fine idea,”_ Hanasian replied. 

Rin shook her head stubbornly. The crowds would pose a nightmare. Anyone could be in them. A master poisoner, for example. 

_”Just think of all the cheese,”_ Farbarad told her with a grin and she scowled at the Ranger. 

_”It’s a very bad idea,”_ Rin insisted while Hanasian calmly poured out a second cup of tea. 

_”You needn’t worry about your little secret coming out. Eomer clearly is fond of you, though why is a mystery to me as you’ve not been particularly charming to him. You’re kin to the most powerful monarch in all the lands, who happens to be a potent ally of Eomer and a long standing friend. In any case, I suspect Eomer already knows.” 

“Knows what?”_ Videgavia inquired as he strode in. 

The Daleman cut an immediate line to the breakfast table. 

_”About Rin’s last visit to Meduseld,”_ Farbarad replied. 

_”Oh, that,”_ Vid grunted as he loaded up a plate, _”Well if that’s true, there’s a number of Company men that will be badly out of pocket.” 

“Wagering already are they?”_ 

Videgavia nodded and began running through the various odds doing the rounds about various outcomes of their time in Edoras. Prison, pardoned, on the run. Rin noted none of them included dead and buried. And just like that the discussion, if that was what you could call it, was over. They were going to the festival. 

It turned out to be a warm day with a large crowd. The crown prince of Rohan gleefully informed Rin that they had come to see her. The idea, frankly, nauseated Rin. Her best chance of surviving was to keep a low profile. Instead, she sat under a canopy with the royal family of Rohan and a sea of faces to keep an eye on. 

_”Relax, lassie. He won’t arrest you here, in front of everyone,”_ Farbarad whispered into her ear. 

_”I wish he would,”_ she muttered, for in prison she might stand a better chance. It was harder than people thought to reach prisoners. 

_”If it is so unbearable, why do you not just tell him?”_ 

Rin shook her head. Like Hanasian, Farbarad did not understand. The only one that did was hundreds of leagues away to the south. If Loch could see her now he’d be beside himself. Still, at least he was safely out of this for once. If only she hadn’t thrown her lot in with Treagon. It was all her own doing, this. She’d been a girl at the time and she’d had her reasons. Six months with the assassin had taught her more of herbs and surgically precise knife work than she had ever had before. Even the healers in Minas Tirith whispered about Treagon’s infamous guide to plants. The copy, forbidden of course, stashed away in the shelves in her study was worth a small fortune as well as a good decade in jail. The risk, she had thought, was worth it. The skills she had learnt had saved lives. Company lives, civilian lives. That necromancer in Harad, with his unholy craft, would be terrorising people still were it not for her decision twenty years ago. Rin had never imagined, however, how hard it would be to leave the assassin’s service. Twenty years later, she was still struggling free of his malicious coils. 

_”At the least, try to look like you’re enjoying yourself,”_ Farbarad suggested. 

Rin swallowed a sharp retort and turned her attention from the swirling crowd to the events immediately before them. The festival had been opened with a pronouncement from Eomer and now the competitors were gathering. Some were even looking in her direction. 

_”Fine,”_ Rin muttered and strode forward to meet them. 

The sooner she was down in the crowd, the better as far as she was concerned. Hanasian watched his wife move off and waved one a Ranger after her. The Ranger, a man named Caeros, nodded calmly and set off. 

_”She has Elian with her. You don’t think she’d actually run now,”_ Farbarad asked and Hanasian shrugged. 

_”I’m not sure what I think,”_ he answered and then looked down at his son.


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

Hanavia was bored. He sat on the wooden platform, legs crossed and shoulders slumped. His father ruffled his soft dark curls and Hanavia looked up at him, mutiny and injury competing for position on his small, cherubic face. 

_”Would you like to look at the stables,”_ Hanasian asked and watched his son’s face brighten immeasurably. 

_”Off we go then, boy.”_ 

Farbarad watched Hanasian lift the boy onto his shoulders and set off for the nearest set of stables. In place like Edoras, there was no small number to choose from. The Ranger paused. Caeros was one of the most promising of the new Rangers. The Company were about. Eomer’s men and those of the Marshals were about. Edoras was not like Minas Tirith. But then, if something happened and he wasn’t there as he was supposed to be, as he had sworn to be…At times like this he found he missed Mecarnil sharply. The Ranger sighed and headed off after Caeros. 

As soon as Rin was down at everyone else’s level she felt marginally safer. People milled about, laughing gaily, sampling the competitor’s wares. She could hear Eomer’s booming laugh somewhere. She’d seen Elfwine wink at her outrageously as their paths crossed. Then someone loomed at her shoulder. A side ways glance at him and Rin very nearly swore. 

_”Really? What does he think I’ll do with our daughter in my arms?”_ she demanded of Caeros. 

The man shrugged and after a tense moment Rin heaved a pained sigh, _”Oh, fine. Just…keep out of my way!” 

“As my lady wishes,”_ he intoned with a smug grin. 

_”I am not yours,”_ she growled, turned and nearly collided with a competitor who was hovering. 

”_Oh! Oh! My pardon, your highness,”_ the matronly woman bubbled and, over her shoulder, Rin saw Wulgof smirking at her. Rin narrowed her eyes at him and his smirk grew. He then began to saunter onto the next stall and she realised then what the brigand’s game was. Revenge for the incident at the gate yesterday. 

_”Please, there’s no need to stand on ceremony,”_ Rin said in a voice straining for patience. 

_”Oh! Are you,”_ the woman glanced to where Wulgof had been standing and found it empty, _”Are you certain?” 

“Yes,”_ Rin bit off. 

_”Then what…how…” 

“My name is Rosmarin.” _

The woman seemed uncomfortable and wrestled with herself a moment before she recovered, _”Very good, Princess Rosmarin.”_ 

Behind her, Rin heard Caeros make a queer noise. It sounded like a cross between a cough, a guffaw and a giggle. Rin’s teeth ground. 

_”May I say that is a lovely colour? So summery and cheery, and it lights your eyes if I can be so bold. Just look at your bonny wee lass. Isn’t she precious?”_ 

The woman had the ability to talk faster than a stampeding herd of cattle and soon Rin was enveloped. She was drawn in whether she wanted to be or not, surrounded by competitors vying for attention. Some heaped praise upon sleeping Elian’s head. Others remarked upon Rin’s dress. Rin had never seen it before that morning. She’d certainly not packed a dress the colour of burnt oranges. Had the rest of her garb not been curiously missing or travel stained, she’d not have worn it. Every comment on it only reminded Rin that she was going to have to have a firm talk with Slippery once she got home. Provided she survived Edoras. 

Caeros trailed along after her as she was drawn on from one competitor to the next. There, amongst so many happy faces and on a glorious late spring day, Rin felt something of her tension slip despite herself. Bright, hard, yellow crumbly morsels or soft, nutty creamy white pillows. There were even brown and blue marvels. Never had she seen so much cheese and they all wanted her to try some. For free! If Loch had of been here, he’d be absolutely stupefied. Rin was amazed to find that she was enjoying herself. Perhaps, Rin thought as she walked, Treagon wasn’t in Edoras any more. Twenty years was a long time and his profession was a dangerous one. The man could be dead. He had not been young when Rin had met him. Rin wandered along. Loch always said she was a pessimist. Perhaps he was right. 

_”My lady, a small token for you,”_ Caeros said and she turned as he stretched out his hand. 

In his palm lay a pearly white bloom that made her blood freeze. 

_”Who gave that to you,”_ she whispered, staring at the snowdrop. 

_”A man, elderly I think.” 

“Describe him.” 

“Is something amiss?” 

“Describe him!”_ 

Caeros studied her a moment and nodded, his hand closed around the snowdrop, _”Bright blue eyes, seamed face, townsman clothing, worn but neat. A thick grey beard, neatly trimmed, and a yellow-“_ 

Rin whirled and dove into the throngs. Here. He wasn’t dead, he was alive, he was here and he knew she was too. She ignored Caeros’ cry behind her and pushed harder into the crowds. Dread twisted her stomach. If he found her with Elian…She needed to find Wulgof, or better yet all of the Dirty Three. Vid would do nicely as well. Wooden stands had been erected to offer seats for those weary of walking. She slid between a set, heart thudding painfully in her ribs. Had she been so foolish to think he was dead, or that the crowd would protect her? What if he went after Hanasian and their son? His terms had been clear. Cross his path again and his amnesty would cease. Speak of him and his amnesty would cease. She had honoured that, in every way, until now. Rin knew she was shaking. 

_”Rin? Is that you?”_ 

In the tight space it was difficult to turn. Rin shrank down and angled about to find none other than Hanasian’s sister edging her way in from the other side of the stands. 

_”What are you doing in here?”_ Halcwyn asked upon reaching her. 

Rin eyed her a moment and then confessed, _”Hiding.” 

“From what, or who?” 

“It’s difficult to explain,”_ Rin muttered and glanced back out at the crowd. 

_”Who is this?”_ Halcwyn asked, peering at the infant in Rin’s arms. 

_”My daughter, Elian,”_ came the distracted reply as Rin scoured the passing faces. He could be anywhere and she was wearing orange, for pity’s sake! 

_”A daughter? Oh! How I wished for a daughter! She’s beautiful,”_ Halcwyn said and then, _”Did you have two daughters, or a second son?”_ 

The question came like a blow to the stomach and it dragged Rin’s head about to stare at Halcwyn, haunted. 

_”You don’t know,”_ Rin whispered, stricken and reeling. 

Rin stared down at Elian as Halcwyn asked, _”What? What do I not know, Rin?”_ 

Something thunked into the wooden stand frame behind them and Halcwyn’s eyes widened. 

_”That- that’s a throwing star! Someone just threw a throwing star! At your head! What is happening, Rin! You must tell me!”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

If Rin was struggling to pull herself together, the sight of the jagged weapon embedded into wood, a lock of her hair woven through it, served to focus her thoughts. She counted the points. Nine showing and three sunk into the stand. Khandese. There was only one assassin using Khandese throwing stars on this side of the Misty Mountains. If she remained here, she would lose Elian and he’d take Halcwyn as well. All she had was her earlier plan. It was all she had. 

_”Listen. Halcwyn, do you remember Bree? Do you remember an Easterling, a Southron and a Dunlender? Do you remember the Captain, a Daleman?”_ 

Halcwyn nodded, staring at the throwing star, _”They’re not easily forgotten.” 

“I need you to take Elian and seek them out.” 

“What about the Rangers? They’re yours, aren’t they? I’ve seen them about.”_ 

Rin shook her head emphatically, _”No…not them. Seek out Vid, or any of the Dirty Three. All of them would be best. When you find them, tell them that Molguv has won. They will ask you questions and you are to answer them as directly as you can.” 

“Rin, none of this makes any sense.” 

“I know…if we’re lucky, I’ll be able to explain later. Now go.” 

“What about you?” 

“Don’t worry about me. I have Rangers,”_ Rin muttered, passed Elian across to her aunt and began prodding at Halcwyn to urge her forward. 

Utterly baffled and dismayed, Halcwyn wriggled out from between the stands first and Rin emerged after her. 

_”Remember what I said,”_ Rin told her and turned away. 

Halcwyn clutched Elian closer to her and watched her brother's wife press into the crowd. She peered back down between the stands. The throwing star was still there with its pale blonde lock held prisoner. A commotion in the crowd dragged Halcwyn’s head around. One of Rin’s Rangers had found her. The man was not in the least happy. Halcwyn had no idea what Rin said to him but the man jerked back and shook his head emphatically. Rin seized him and dragged him towards a pair of guards. Now was no time to stand idly, Halcwyn told herself, turned and set out looking for the men Rin had told her to find. It should not be terribly difficult to find foreigners in Edoras. She found the Southron first. He was the easiest to locate because of his remarkable size. 

He grinned widely at her approach and his attention drifted down to the child in Halcwyn’s arms. His smile faltered then. 

Anxious, Halcwyn said, _”Rin told me to tell you that you’ve won your wager.” 

“Hunh?”_ he asked, frowning and then straightening from the wall he was leaning against. 

Halcwyn heard the man shout something and then the Easterling came trotting around the corner. 

_”Please, Lady Halcwyn, I don’t mean to alarm you,”_ he said. 

_”Alarm me! Someone just tried to kill my brother's wife with a throwing star right in front of my eyes!” 

“How many points did it have,” _the Easterling asked her and Halcwyn blinked at him in confusion. 

_”How many,_” Khule tried again and then thought better of it, _”No, never mind. Show me. That will be best.” 

“No, she told me to find you and tell you that Molguv had won his wager. She said nothing about-“ 

“And then what did she do,”_ the Haradian asked intently. 

_”Well…then…then she…let one her Rangers find her. They argued, I think and last I saw she was dragging him towards a pair of guards.” 

“She’s desperate, Khule,”_ Molguv stated and the Easterling nodded. 

_”A throwing star….we can guess who that means. Explains why she’s desperate enough to have herself arrested.”_ 

_“Arrested!”_ Halcwyn exclaimed but Khule did not answer her. 

Instead, he issued a set of complex instructions to the Southron. Molguv nodded and was soon gone. Only then did Khule turn his attention back to Haclwyn. 

_”Now, Lady Halcwyn, let’s get you and the little one somewhere safe and quiet, shall we?”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

In the twenty or so years since Rin had last been in Edoras’ prison, conditions had really improved. For starters, the straw on the floor looked like it was changed at least once a month. The cell door clanged behind her and Rin considered her cell with a critical eye. She would have preferred solid stone walls and thick wooden doors. Instead, she had a steel pen sealed in by thick bars. They’d placed her away from the other cells, all the way down the end, in deference to her rank. Aside from the straw, there was a rickety wooden crate that served as a seat or a bed. Her heart was still racing as she settled down on the wooden crate. Had Halcwyn found them? Would she be safe in here? If not, at least he’d only find her. 

Rin watched the sun move over the floor. It was early afternoon. By mid afternoon she heard boots. Several pairs, all moving at a fair clip. Rin lifted her head to see her husband come into view. His expression was thunderous. 

_”Have you,”_ he demanded through the bars, _”Completely lost your mind?” 

“Where is Hanavia?” 

“Never you mind where he is! Is what Caeros said true? Did you have yourself arrested?” 

“Yes.” 

“WHY?”_ Hanasian shouted, voice echoing through the prison. Behind him, Farbarad and Caeros shifted their weight uneasily. 

_”It was necessary.” 

“Necessary?”_ Hanasian repeated, incredulous, and at that point Rin’s temper snapped. 

She was on her feet and at the bars before she knew it and soon her voice was the one echoing through the prison, _”This was all your idea, Hanasian! Face my past, confront my demons, it will all work out for the better. Well, here we are then. Is it? Is it BETTER?”_ 

Hanasian stared at her through the bars and stepped back. She watched him turn his back and walk out. Rin lowered her head. 

_”Do you even know what you’re doing, lassie?”_ Farbarad asked quietly and Rin shook her head. 

_”I'm not sure, anymore,”_ she whispered and turned away from the bars. 

Miserable, frightened, Rin spent the rest of the afternoon trying to unravel her life. Evening came and the guards started to hand out rations. They placed hers against the bars so that she could reach through and eat. Rin had no interest in food and so there it remained for her second visitor. He arrived some hours later. Rin had no appetite for further argument either. She had drawn her knees up and her head rested upon them. Her visitor stood there a moment in silence and then let something metallic fall to the stone floor. 

_”Would someone care to enlighten me,”_ Eomer grimly asked as the throwing star wobbled on the stones before coming to rest. 

Rin did not move. Eomer considered the uneaten meal on a tin plate nearby and then the woman in the cell. 

_”My guards tell me that you have confessed to a crime committed twenty years ago.” 

“Yes.” 

“Does that crime have anything to do with that throwing star?”_ 

Rin did not answer and, with her head resting on her knees, did not see Eomer’s expression become stoney. 

_”Guard! The door!”_ he shouted and that brought Rin’s head up. 

Sure enough, a guard hurried with keys to unlock the cell. Rin moved backwards to flatten herself into the furtherest corner. 

_”Lady Rosmarin, with me!”_ Eomer commanded and Rin refused to budge. 

Defying a king was far less dangerous than venturing out of her cell but Eomer would have none of it. His guards hesitated, reluctant to set hands on her and so Eomer himself strode forward and pulled her out of her corner. 
_
”I think I’d like a few words with you,”_ he told her and whisked her out of her cell. She couldn’t even grab for the bars to prevent it. 

Eomer took her by paths and tunnels she had never seen before and soon they were in the heart of Meduseld. It was precisely where she did not want to be. Eomer hauled her unceremoniously into a room that was not empty. Hanasian was there, Farbarad and Videgavia as well. All three looked absolutely ropable, arms crossed and expressions remote and closed. The door slammed and Rin heard it being barred from the outside. Only then did Eomer release her. 

_”Start,”_ he barked at her as he selected a position. Rin noted that each man occupied a wall. She circled about, surrounded. 

_”NOW!”_ Eomer thundered. 

_”Get me out of here. Now. Put me back in that cell this instant.”_ 

Eomer considered her a moment and then looked over to where Hanasian stood. 

_”Is she usually so…”_ the king searched for a word that he did not need to find. 

_”Yes,”_ Hanasian replied emphatically. 

_”Heed me well, Lady of Cardolan. You are in my land, under my roof. When I ask you a question, you are best served by answering it. Do we understand one another?”_ 

Rin eyed Eomer and barely nodded. 

_”Start, at the beginning.” 

“Once upon a time, we were poor and desperate,”_ Rin snapped at him sarcastically and the king pounced. 

_”So, you did not do it alone then.”_ 

Rin looked away, mind turning furiously. Farbarad was shaking his head at her but no one was surprised when she turned back a moment later and emphatically declared, _”I did it alone.” 

“All the way up the northern escarpment, on your own,”_ Eomer inquired, incredulous and Rin lifted her chin. 

_”You wanted answers, Sire.” 

“That I did. Very well…you did it on your own. Why?” 

“As I said. Desperate.”_ 

Eomer frowned and then shifted tack to keep her unbalanced, _”What has that got to do with today’s events.” _

He watched her jaw tense and again she said nothing. 

_”Do not defy me, my lady,”_ he warned her, _”Why was it that a Khandese star thrown at you?”_ 

A third time she said nothing. Khandese, Videgavia thought, and then asked what was for him and the woman in the room a rhetorical question _”Who owns it, Doc?”_ 

Rin turned to look at the Daleman and said in a low voice _”You know who owns it as well as I do.” 

“Say it.”_ 

Rin looked up at the ceiling and then at the door bolted from outside. 

_”Treagon,”_ she whispered at the door and expected to see it come flying off its hinges.


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

_”Treagon?”_ Eomer exclaimed, _”That cur is here?” 

“He’s always been here,”_ she snapped, still watching the door. 

_”Impossible,”_ and Rin whirled, her temper fraying dangerously a second time that day. 

_”Is that so? Your court, Sire, has been shaped by him like a gardener tends a flower bed. Directly or indirectly, Treagon’s stamp is all over it. And why not? Minas Tirith is too risky, the north too raw and unformed, but your court…well yours was reshaping, decimated by war.” 

“What interest would an assassin have in Edoras,”_ Eomer asked, shaken. 

_”Profit! Gold!”_ Rin answered impatiently, _”He’s no idealogue!”_ 

She turned back for the door. She was certain he’d come through that. Meduseld's ceiling was too solid. 

_”And how do you know this?” _

Rin did not answer but Farbarad did, _”She was his apprentice, for a time.”_ 

Of the four men in the room, only Eomer was surprised by that and it showed. This woman, straw caught in her dress and hair, a mother to two children…kin to the most powerful king in all the lands and a dear friend…she had stolen from him and worked for the most dangerous assassin to walk the lands. 

_”Why would Treagon want cheese?”_ Eomer asked, baffled. 

_”He didn’t! I needed the cheese to sell it so that I could buy my way out from underneath him. It didn’t work. The job was rigged, a death sentence. Probably his doing. Tried to put the damn cheese back, but that didn’t work either, and in the end had to skip, fast, owing a sizeable debt to him. 

“You really do not want me under your roof, Sire. Put me back into the cells. Best that I am there when he comes for me.”_ 

Hanasian stirred but Eomer forestalled him, _”Of course I won’t put her out to be picked off, Hanasian.”_ 

But just what he would do Eomer did not say. Instead, he strode to the door, knocked on it and was let out. It closed after him with a thud that wasn’t nearly reassuring enough. That door was not enough to stop Treagon. For starters, it bolted on the outside! 

_”That won’t stop him,”_ Rin whispered, staring at the door. 

_”Now what?”_ Farbarad asked. 

_”We wait,”_ Vid replied and there was silence a moment before Hanasian very quietly asked a question. 

_”Is there anything else, Rosmarin, that you care to inform me of?”_ 

She could hear he was angry and she’d had about enough of angry men. But there was something else in his voice as well. 

_"Are the children safe?”_ she asked, eyes still on the door. 

When no one answered she turned her back to it, ”I’m not saying another word until someone tells me that.” 

_“They’re safe. Halcwyn is with them…and the Dirty Three…and twenty Rangers,”_ Farbarad said and Rin nodded at him. 

_”Well…at least I managed to get that right today,”_ she said and turned about to watch the door. 

_”Rosmarin,”_ Hanasian warned and Rin sighed. 

_”Fine…Anything else? Aside from this. I was here two years…so, let’s see. There was a robbery of several barrels of mead, one crate of wool, five bolts of fabric. Most of the food we, I mean I ate. Oh…and I think I left town owing money to the owner of brothel. She’s not pleasant, but compared to Treagon…”_ 

Rin’s voice trailed off. 

_”For two years, that’s not much,”_ Vid observed and Rin shrugged. 

_”We – I mean I had other things to do while here. I wasn’t a full time thief.” 

“You were not here on your own.” 

“Loch stays out of this. You bring him into it and I will never forgive you. He’s out, he's clear and he stays that way.” _


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

A silence fell on the room and Rin did not take her eyes off the door for a moment. She was still watching when Eomer reappeared. He considered her a moment and then looked past her to Hanasian. 

_”I’ve moved your family to somewhere more secure.” 

“That won’t work. He knows Meduseld like the back of his hand,”_ Rin sighed, shaking her head as the futility of it all gnawed at her. 

_”I’ll be the judge of that, my lady,”_ Eomer replied crisply. 

_”My thanks,”_ Hanasian replied solemnly. 

_”As for you,”_ Eomer directed at Rin, _”I’ve come to a decision.” 

“I know. I know. I presume the laws have not changed since I was here last. So, take the left hand,”_ Rin said. 

_”Tempting, but no. I’ll not destroy the most gifted healer our lands know lightly. But still, there is a price you will pay.”_ 

Rin considered the king warily. 

_”You, my dear, are going to help me catch a killer.” 

“Can’t be done,”_ Rin told him and he smiled at her coldly. 

_”It can and it will. Now, will you accompany me willingly or will you force me to drag you along?”_ 

It was late before Hanasian pushed through a new set of doors. The hall outside was thick with men watching. Inside, a single candle was alight. Elian and Hanavia were sleeping and Halcwyn was unfolding herself from a chair she had dozed off in. She rose and crossed to embrace her brother. 

_”Hanasian! What is happening?”_ she asked him as he stepped back and he shook his head wearily. 

_”I’m not sure I know any more now than I did before,”_ he answered and washed his hands over his face, _”It was a mistake to come here.”_

Halcwyn watched him cross to the cradle that held his daughter. 

_”Where is Rosmarin?”_ Halcwyn asked. 

_”With the king,”_ Hanasian replied, tenderly brushing pale hair from Elian’s brow. 

He crossed to where Hanavia was bundled up, dark curls on the pillow, and sat on the edge of his son’s bed. 

Halcwyn hesitated before her next question. Her brother was so very sad, she saw. 

_”Where is your other child?”_ she asked and he lifted his face to hers. 

Halcwyn’s fingers pressed against her mouth and she whispered, ”Oh! Oh no!” 

Hanasian sighed and hid his face from her, stroked his son’s hair, _”There was nothing anyone could do. I was too late.”_ 

She heard his voice crack and she went to him, _”Tell me. Tell me everything, brother.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

Eomer was convinced he would prevail but Rin just could not see it. No matter how well the King thought he knew his men and his city, Treagon knew both better. He over a richly detailed map of Edoras, deep in thought. 

_”That,”_ Rin said as she pointed at one of the poorest areas of the city, _”Is all wrong.” 

“Know it well, do you?”_ Eomer asked, eyes gleaming. 

_”Better than you,”_ she returned, _”I’ve lived there! Have you?”_ 

Eomer picked up a stylus, dipped it in blue ink and passed it to her with a simple answer, _”No.”_ 

She had stared at his outstretched hand for a moment. He was sending men in there and they’d be going in blind. Even if they knew where they were going, it would still not end well. Places like that ate men like that alive. She sighed, took the stylus and started on the map. While she worked, he bombarded her with questions. How best to get in. How best to move around. 

_”It’s getting out that you need to worry about,”_ she muttered. 

_”So, tell me about that too,”_ he answered and provided a fresh sheet of thick paper. 

Rin sighed. Did he really want her to map the best routes to conduct a raid on one of the poorest, most desperate, parts of the city? His gaze did not waiver and so, with no great hope that any of it would avail them, she set to work. It took some time to craft something that the men, none of whom had ventured into this blight of a place, could comprehend. Once they had it, Eomer sent them off and then turned to interrogating Rin over the ways in which Treagon had pruned and shaped his court. 

This he kept up until dawn, at which point, he finally permitted her to sit. No sooner had she sat did her fatigue claim her. The king watched her head sag until it rested upon the table. He shook his head, bemused. She had lived in his city, right under his nose, for two years. By her own admission, she had worked in his household twice: once in the laundry and once in the kitchen. Desperate, she had said and he believed her. Eomer rubbed at his jaw. Only a desperate soul would break into Meduseld, from the northern escarpment. Only a desperate soul would take up with Treagon. He had no idea how she had managed to slip out of the city. He’d closed it tighter than a drum when the theft had been discovered. Aragorn had been there. They had been so close to finding her, twenty years ago. Why had she not sought help, he wondered. He heard countless petitions each day. Why had she not come to him, back then? Why had she gone to a killer instead of a king? Eomer thought he might never have his answers. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Caeros’s breath came in shallow, painful bursts. His ribs, he guessed, as he looked down at the ground. At his feet, a man lay unmoving. He still wore his townsman garb. Caeros painfully crouched and pulled the dark cloth that concealed his face away. He revealed an aging visage, seamed and lined by the years, eyes wide, staring, unblinking. The earth beneath was greedily soaking up his blood. The most feared assassin East and West, Caeros thought. It felt strange to be staring at his body. A master of poisons, Caeros had striven to ensure his blades did not land. His ribs were broken and he was dazed from a brutal knock to his head, but, it seemed, he had defeated this demon of a man. His first encounter in Cardolan’s service. Caeros smiled, revealing bloodied teeth, and sat down to enjoy the moment. Just wait until he told the boys back home, he thought. He got the Lady of Cardolan arrested and he had…Caeros’ eyes rolled back in his head before he could finish the thought.


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

In her dream, Farbarad was shaking her, trying to wake her, except he was a wolf. How his teeth did not break her skin she did not know and did not find out for Rin woke proper, dazed, disorientated in an unfamiliar place. Someone leant over her and she shrank back until she realised it was Eomer. He peered at her a moment. 

_”Quickly. I think we have him,”_ the king said and towed her up to her feet. He pulled her along after him, led her outside into the early morning. It was still cool and the air cleared the tangles of sleep from her thoughts. 

There was a small circle of men. Caeros was the only Ranger amongst them. He leant heavily on one of Eomer’s guards. He noticed her sharpening gaze and shook his head at her. 

_”There…is that him?”_ Eomer asked and Rin pulled her eyes from the obviously injured Ranger to the body on the ground, convinced already of her answer. 

What she saw shocked her. She stared and her skin prickled from head to toe. Could it be? She knelt, ignored the blood as only a warrior or healer could, and probed the cooling flesh around the edges of his face. She felt his nose and chin and then she looked up to where Caeros stood. 

_”How?”_ she asked and he sketched a faint smile at her, smug. 

_”Well. Is it him?”_ Eomer asked and Rin slowly stood, blood and dirt added to the straw already stuck to her bright skirts. 

She scrubbed her hands on her dress, took a deep breath and nodded, _”It is.” 

“You are certain?” 

“That man, Eomer King, was Treagon. He is dead,”_ she said, surprised to find herself shaking. Was it really over? 

_”Then I consider this matter closed, Lady,”_ He held her in his gaze a moment, _”Assist the lady and her Ranger to their quarters. Send for the house physician.” 

“No need, Sire,”_ Caeros wheezed, _”Just a few ribs and loose teeth.”_ 

Rin felt a shudder skate down her spine. It was really over. She turned and advanced on Caeros. 

_”Oh no, my lady,”_ he said, _”There’s no-“ 

“Need…yes…I heard…I’ve cracked a few ribs myself, so don’t bother. Guards, set him down.” 

“The house physician-“ 

“Is a fine physician, I am sure, but no healer. Hold still.”_ 

The result of her work was evident in the relief on Caeros’ face. The men around, king included, watched on curiously. Aside from Eomer, none had seen a healer at work. Eomer had watched Aragorn tend his sister but this was different again. Rin leaned back over her heels and nodded so that the guards to help Caeros to his feet. Eomer watched Rin’s head bow and stepped in to steady her as she stood. This time she did not resist or fight but instead leaned in. 

_”I hope, now, we understand one another, you and I,”_ he said to her quietly and she considered him solemnly before she nodded. Eomer’s expression warmed, _”I am pleased to finally meet you, Rosmarin of Cardolan.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 26, 2013)

Farbarad pushed the doors open with his foot and ushered Rin through, his grip tight on her to prevent her from stumbling. She was rumpled, ragged, there was dirt and blood on her skirt and straw from the cells still clung to her hair and clothing. She was also abominably tired. 

Hanasian turned from the window, where he had been watching the morning and brooding, to face them. 

_”He’s dead,”_ Farbarad said as he walked Rin over to the bed. 

She fell onto it with a groan and curled up into a ball. Farbarad pulled her shoes off and tossed them to one side. 

_”The assassin?_” Hanasian asked, not moving from the window, and Farbarad nodded. 

_”Caeros took him as he was closing in on us here. He did not emerge unscathed, and so,”_ Farbarad gestured at the curled form on the bed. 

Hanasian nodded and slowly said, _”Excellent. So now all that remains is to pay off a debt to a brothel.”_ 

It was clear, Farbarad thought, that the man was still angry. He could well understand why that was. But it was also clear that Rin genuinely feared Treagon and the consequences that might befall those she loved if she spoke of him. Farbarad’s jaw bunched as he chose his words. He recalled the coded maps in Hanasian’s study and what Rin had said of them. 

_”Can you say that there is nothing you have held back, for fear of the repercussions that might unfold if you spoke?”_ 

Hanasian turned back to the window. Farbarad sighed. 

_”You can go, Wolf,”_ Hanasian said. 

_”Caeros was injured,”_ Farbarad replied. 

_”How badly?” 

“His ribs were the worst of it.” 

“He’s fortunate.” 

“You’re missing the point. Rin healed him. Remember what she did for Morcal? Cracked ribs, and this is the condition she is in? She’s still not eating, Hanasian, and a good many other things besides.” 

“I know. She is my wife, Farbarad. Do not overstep your place!” 

“I know you’re angry with her. I know you’re worried. You have every right to be. Just…” 

“Just what?”_ Hanasian asked sharply, spinning about. 

Farbarad shook his head and looked away. The man looked helpless. 

_”Go, Wolf,”_ Hanasian said, _”There is nothing more to be done here today.” 

“Aye,”_ Farbarad softly said and turned for the door. 

Once it had clicked shut, Hanasian considered his wife. She had not moved from where Farbarad had set her down. Slowly, he approached her. She did not stir and he did not expect her to. That she was so fatigued was concerning. He began peeling her soiled dress from her. He tossed that to one side and then set about tucking her within the sheets. He sat beside her, ran his fingers through her hair to pluck out more straw and untangle the worst of the knots. As he did so, Farbarad’s words and Halcwyn’s ran through his mind. 

Hanasian sighed heavily, _”Why are you so reckless with yourself? Why must you run into the path of catastrophe? Every time you do this, you leave me to pick up the pieces.”_ 

It tumbled out of him, a torrent that had been building for months. He was shaking as a hand squeezed his shoulder. He glanced up to find his sister there. 

_”Only now can you heal, brother,”_ she said softly.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

_”Heal? How does one heal from such a loss?"_ Hanasian wondered as a father's grief yawned around him, _”As reckless as Rosmarin is, as much as I feel it rising within me, I cannot blame her for being herself.” 

“Then you should not,” _ his sister replied and stepped closer to her brother to comfort him.

Hanasian kissed his wife’s cheek on the cheek, brushed a finger down the panes of her face, traced the delicate lines that he so loved.

_”Rest now dear heart. Sleep deeply and may your mind fill with pleasant dreams“_ 

Rin’s sole response was to breathe deeper, an encouraging sign. Hanasian stood and took his sister’s hand. 

_”Come, let us walk in the sunlight, as once we did when we were children in Rivendell.”_ 

The two left Rin sleeping soundly. Hanasian saw Farbarad sitting directly across the hall from the door he was gently closing behind him. The Ranger was twirling a twig in his hand. Hanasian recognised the gesture. Farbarad had a habit of twirling or stroking things when he was thinking. It was a habit he shared with the woman sleeping on the other side of the door. He looked up from the idly spinning twig to Hanasian and Halcwyn and then slowly unfolded his long frame to stand. 

Hanasian said, _”I have much to discuss with you, but it can wait until tonight. I know you’ve had no rest this past night. I can ask someone else to stand watch so you can remedy that.” 

“No,”_ Farbarad reflexively answered, _”I’ll watch and make sure Rin isn’t bothered, even by me. I do not sleep well in daylight hours anyway.”_ 

While his response was no surprise to Hanasian, Farbarad betrayed his weariness by stretching. He barely suppressed a yawn. The Ranger’s sense of duty, the oath he had sworn decades ago, was keeping him on his feet. Like as not it had kept him on his feet through the long years Rosmarin was lost to the world she had been born into. Farbarad would not stand down now. 

Hanasian told him, _”I wish Rin to sleep her fill and not be disturbed unless King Eomer himself comes calling. Understand?” 

“Not even you?”_ Farbarad muttered and Hanasian hesitated, squinted at him for a brief moment before turning away to go. 

Farbarad said nothing further, expression carefully blank now. He offered a belated nod of acknowledgement that he would do as bidden. Hanasian felt his sister’s hand curve around his own and together they walked down the hallway to the front courtyard. 

Outside, the festival was in full swing and the spirit of Edoras matched it. Lively bustle, bright colour, laughter and music eddied up and down the slopes around Meduseld. They would not find anywhere that was quieter than there where the banners flew, so they just walked around the perimeter of the golden hall in silence. Their circuit brought them to a stone bench that faced out over the Mounds of the Kings below. It was even quieter there, for it was a sombre place. 

_”I wish we were still children playing in Imladris. That time seems so long ago, more than the years that have passed,”_ came Halcwyn’s wistful words. 

_“Yes, I can see those days if I look hard through the fog of years. All the study we did there. I remember the scents in spring,”_ Hanasian said remembering. They sat silent for a time, and when it was broken by Halcwyn it was done so reluctantly, with trepidation. 

_”I need to know something my brother. Has King Eomer spoken to you of anything that befell in the western lands?” 

“No, he has not. With all that has happened, there has been little opportunity for private discussion of any sort,”_ Hanasian sighed as he reviewed the events of the previous hours. His wife had excelled her demonstration of disdain for anything approaching diplomacy.

_I will need to speak with him soon, in hopes of preventing a major incident between two, no three realms,”_ Hanasian replied. 

Halcwyn hesitated for a moment, then said, _”If all the trouble could end here and now, I would be pleased. But troubles do not. The solution of one seems to bring another or many. It is why I have come to see the King. It is about a matter that I am told you were involved in.” 

Hanasian was silent for a moment, suspicions rapidly forming, ”Sister, I am weary and have not slept. I have no need of further riddles. Please, speak plainly to me. What troubles you?” 

Halcwyn turned her face to look out over the vista before them. When she spoke, it was in a halting whisper, ”I killed her.”

“Killed who?” Hanasian exclaimed in initial surprise but then a dark thought filled him with sudden gloom and he guessed, ”Karlina…”

He drew a deep breath and pushed it slowly out again. Then he turned his sister to face him and saw the bright shine of tears in her eyes. 

”Why? How? Please dear sister, tell me all of it!”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Halcwyn gasped several times before she could speak but even so, her voice was dull and broken. 

_”I had a dream. Father came to me and told me that I needed to ride. The next day I did so. As it grew toward evening, I met two men who said they had been in your company. They told me that I would find one who had caused much grief to you and your family riding southeast. They described her clearly and said you wanted to kill them. I felt as though I was still in the dream. All I could do was nod and they left. I rode home but the next day I rode out early and at speed. 

“I came across a woman riding hard, northeast. She stopped when I hailed her and we talked. I knew as soon as I saw her that it was her. She was exactly as they had described. I killed her, as soon as I was sure it was her. No thought, no feeling, no remorse.

“It was as I rode home that I began to realise what I had done. As though the world had started to fall upon me. I could no longer sleep. I could no longer talk to my husband. I could no longer feel. What have I done?”_ 

Halcwyn took a breath and hugged her brother. He felt her tremble.

He said, _”I could tell you that you should not have done this, or gotten yourself drawn so deeply into my troubles. Yet I too yearned to do what you did at first. I began to know my captor in the short time our paths crossed. I suspect I received much better treatment because she was among the conspirators. 

“Her name was Karlina and she hailed from Gondor. She claimed I had met her mother once and she believed I was her father. It wasn’t so, for I did not know her mother in that manner. She had fallen in with some who desired to force Rosmarin to turn to their favour. They sought to use me as a lever to that end and Karlina saw this as a way to find me. 

“Yet none of this excuses her for her part in all of this, in all that followed. This matter still remains shrouded even now. I suspect King Eomer wishes to speak with me of a matter he has yet to disclose. I fear it has to do with Karlina, whose body may lie in state here.” 

“I have come to confess my crime to the King. I will put myself in his hands,” _ Halcwyn said. 

Hanasian wrapped his arm around her shoulders and they sat quietly for some time before he whispered to her, _”All these long years I had wished that you had been spared our father’s curse. He was, for the most part, a good man who did bad things. Too many times I have found myself wondering he would do. For the most part, I have done the opposite. But there have been times…”_

He sighed and then looked deeply into Halcwyn’s eyes, _“This will not bring to ruin you my sister. You are our mother’s daughter. Permit me to speak to the King on your behalf.” 

“No, I cannot hide behind you brother! I will find no peace in that!”_ 

Hanasian hushed her and earnestly said, _”To kill a person is to take all that they have and all that they will ever be away. But that is not all that is taken. It changes something in you. You can never go back. You can only learn to live with it. I wish I could say more of comfort dear sister.”_ 

They were silent for a moment, both looking down at the stones below their feet. Hanasian squeezed her hand and whispered, _”We will go to the King together.”_ 

Halcwyn hesitated and fighting back tears she said, _”You are burdened already with troubles. You need see to mine.”_ 

Hanasian was about to speak when a voice in the shadow of the hall behind them said, _”What troubles you Lady Halcwyn?”_ 

A cloaked man approached and looked out over the tombs of his ancestors as he threw back his hood. Startled, Halcwyn lurched to her feet and swiftly jerked a curtsy.

_”My Lord!”_ 

Hanasian bowed silently but King Eomer did not look away from the mounds below.

_”You may speak freely, Halcwyn, daughter of Forcwyn of the Westmarch of my realm.”_ 

The King was usually polite in his words, but stern in their meaning. These were nothing short of a command for her to speak. Hanasian had heard the tone only hours earlier. His wife had chosen to defy him. He watched his sister now, wondering what she would choose. Halcwyn hesitated and looked to her brother to find him expressionless. 

Eomer then turned to her and said, _”Look not to your brother! The Ranger from the North will not speak in your stead. You will remain silent, my old friend.”_

Halcwyn knew her doom was upon her, _”Sire, I have come to place myself before your mercy.”_ 

Unsurprised, King Eomer asked, _”What can you tell me of thithes woman who rests here? That is why you have come, is it not?”_ 

Halcwyn paused, wondering how he would know this already. Perhaps he had overheard her speaking with her brother.

_”I think… I’m not sure…”_ she stammered uncertainly. 

Eomer then pressed, _”You know of whom I speak?”_ 

Hanasian broke his silence then, _”She is Karlina, one of the party that kidnapped me from my home just before my daughters were born.”_ 

Eomer issued him a stern look and gestured the man to silence. He turned back to Halcwyn, who stood miserably by her brother’s side, and asked again. 

_”You know this woman?”_ 

Halcwyn was silent at first, then, _”No… yes… I don’t know…” 

”A strange answer. Let me refresh your memory. Both of you, come.”_ 

Eomer took several steps but neither Hanasian or Halcwyn followed. Eomer turned back as two guards stepped forth, _”We are going now. The manner is, of course, of your choosing.”_

Hanasian nodded and took Halcwyn’s hand as they followed the king, the two guards in their wake.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Coming to the morgue, the body of Karlina was uncovered. Hanasian saw the woman who had been a part of his abduction and all the sorrow that had followed and his blood started to seethe. It was with difficulty that he kept himself in check. Halcwyn cringed and turned her face away.

She nodded, _”I killed her.” 

“You did?”_ Eomer asked yet it sounded more like a statement, _”The incisions are well placed. At first thought she may have been attacked from behind, but upon closer inspection it was clear she had been taken head on. I was certain that you would recognise her.”

“Her death that is the reason that I have come. I place myself at your mercy and will abide by whatever my King deems just.”_ 

Halcwyn bowed as she spoke and Hanasian sighed. Eomer’s forehead crinkled in deep thought. He considered Hanasian at length. 

_“Hanasian, you seem to be at the centre of much troubles. First all that has happened across the night and now this, with your sister.”_ 

He didn’t wait for Hanasian to answer and instead turned to the Ranger’s sister.

_”Know that you have placed me in a difficult situation. There is some question as to her identity. You cannot say who she was, but your brother can.”_

He looked over at Hanasian and asked of all that had happened. Hanasian told him all of the time of his capture. Eomer listened to the sorrowful tale. It explained a great deal, he thought. A great deal indeed. 

After further consideration he said, _”You speak of it much as my captain did when he brought her body here. He suspected you had done this.”_

Hanasian nodded solemnly, _”Good men died, my home attacked, my son terrified and my wife heavily with child. I would have, there were many times I could have. I could have, and should have let her drown. And when I learnt the fate of my daughters…” 

“Yet you did not. Instead, you saved her so she could be slain by your sister? It makes no sense.”_ 

Eomer rubbed his temples and then rubbed at his chin with his thumb as he thought. He finally said, _” There is much to decide in this matter.

“First, there was some doubt that this occurred within Rohan’s borders. Considering the circumstances surrounding the woman, I cannot rightly say that this was not warranted. 

“However, my captain said she had claimed she was a citizen of Gondor. Word has been sent, and should word come back that identifies her as such, then my hand will be forced. It may not fall to me to determine your fate Lady Halcwyn. 

“You have yet to be charged with anything. Nor can I permit you to go free. Until this matter is closed, you will required to remain here as my guest, confined to the hall.”_ 

Hanasian turned to her and said, _”You are not being sent to the cells, yet you will not be free.”_ 

Halcwyn curtsied to the king, saying, _“You are most merciful my King!”_ 

The two guards appeared beside Halcwyn, and they escorted her to her room, which would serve as an informal cell. Once they had gone, Hanasian turned to the King and found the man studying him.

_”I could have closed this issue by simply locking her up in the deep until word arrives. And that is what I fear may yet occur… dependant on what, if any word should return.” 

“Aye, I thank you, my Lord. It is a fine line that you walk.” 

“It was all I could do for the sister of a comrade of the Great War. However, if things were like this in the realm of Gondor, would Aragorn do anything different? I cannot say. For now, this is a matter to be dealt with in Rohan.”_

Eomer replied with a heavy sigh. 

Hanasian nodded, _”I am sorry that our time here has been so. I fear there will never be a time of peace, whether it is a cheese festival in Rohan or the Mid-Summer markets in Bree. Even at home something will undoubtedly raise its head. There seems to be very little, if any, rest.”_

Eomer stared at the stones on the floor, and Hanasian could see the years in his face. He had become King of Rohan suddenly and he had ruled well since. But when it came to rest, there was none for a King and nor was there any for his wife, the Lady of Cardolan. He had hoped that freeing herself of the ghosts of her past would reduce the burden she carried on her shoulders. He had felt its weight gradually increasing, though she said nothing of it. So many secrets to lift, so many things to cram into that far too busy mind of hers. So many regrets and sorrows crowding her conscience. 

Eomer’s next question surprised Hanasian, as if the King guessed the direction of his thoughts.

_”Rosmarin… she wasn’t in Edoras alone, was she?”_ 

All Hanasian could do was remain still and silent. His wife had striven to keep her brother free of events here, fiercely protective of him during the interrogation of the preceding evening. Such fire in her then, almost savage, the response of little girl, abandoned in a dark world with only her brother to lend her hope.

The King asked another question, _”Who does she think she is protecting?”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Certainly not herself, Hanasian thought with considerable chagrin and exasperation. Was it too much to expect that once in a while she would not cast herself into the fire? Hanasian felt uneasy. It was not his place to answer these questions, but he answered anyway, _”It would have to be her brother… or one whom she knows as her brother.” 

“He is not of Cardolan’s royal lineage then. Who is he?”_ Eomer asked, determined to get at the truth. 

Hanasian walked a few steps towards a stone pillar and stared at its base. 

_”Let me tell you something… as one friend to another, one who has shared battle with you, not as husband of the Lady of Cardolan, or a man answering the King of Rohan, or the Captain of the Black Company to the Commander of the Rohirrim….”_ he said 

Eomer boots scuffed as he came to stand beside Hanasian.

Hanasian sensed the other man nod and he continued, _”While my sister Halcwyn is so very much our mother’s daughter, once in a while our father can emerge in her. So too in me. I know it well. And Rosmarin’s foster brother is remarkably similar. 

“I see him as my brother, in spirit and by marriage. Men like him are uncommon: at times reckless and at others, calculating.” 

“So who is he?”_ Eomer asked again. 

Hanasian ran a finger over a seam in one of the pillar stones, _”His name is Lochared. He is the Standardbearer in the Black Company, a free company presently commanded by the Northman Videgavia, and presently sworn to the service of Cardolan and King Aragorn. 

“Presently, he is Steward, overseeing the lands that were recently allocated to my wife. A prefect of sorts, if you will, in the service of King Aragorn. You won’t find a better scout, or dare I say, and officer in anyone’s ranks. I’m unsure how he will perform as an administrator and may prefer one of your cells, should it come to it, after a while. Loch has a restless nature.”

“I have no intention of locking him up. I have bigger issues to manage. For example, how was Treagon was able to live so long here without being noticed? How many apprentices did he recruit? What untimely deaths involved his hand and how many other attempts? Not to mention the necessity to keep the sister of a friend and comrade in arms under house arrest.

“I just wanted to know the truth of twenty years ago. Would that your wife could be fully truthful with me.”_

Hanasian slid his finger down the pillar but said nothing. Rosmarin might be honest with Eomer, if she trusted no harm would come from it. He was certainly not going to assure Eomer that his wife would trust the King of Rohan. Sometimes, he was not even certain she trusted him. They stared at the pillar in joint silence. 

Hanasian finally stirred, _”I must take my leave my friend. I need to talk with my sister, privately. Does Eomer, King of Rohan, give me leave to talk to his prisoner?” 

“I do,”_ Eomer said, still looking at the pillar. Hanasian bowed slightly and turned and walked away. 

He was nearly to the door when Eomer said to him, _”We will speak again, you and I. If the Lady of Cardolan agrees, I should like you both to join me at the table of the tasting as judges. I will allow your sister to sit with us as well. It will be a fine conclusion to this year’s festival.”_ 

Hanasian turned to him and nodded. Rin would not be easily convinced to go, but if there was cheese to sample perhaps she would be amenable. At least as amenable as a bear cornered by wolves.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Hanasian wasted no time coming to the door of the room where his sister would abide until the King granted her release. He fervently hoped no word would come back from Gondor. The guards stepped to the side to let him pass. He tapped on the door and when she opened it he could see she had been weeping. Hanasian closed the door behind him and kissed her brow.

_”Tell me again about how you got word and description of Karlina? Who were them men from the Company?” 

“Our cousins, and also one other. He said he had been with the Company in he east.”_ 

Hanasian sighed, his suspicion was confirmed. Ever since Bear and Foldine had been healed by his wife, both men had been inclined to abandon their better judgement when it came to the woman they owed their lives to. 

He said, _”Frea, Folca, Fordwine. Rohirrim, each of them. But why did they call on you to be the assassin?” 

”They didn’t call on me. They just told me because it was a family matter. I asked for the necessary information and each knew they couldn’t stop me,”_ Halcwyn walked to the window and looked out to the day beyond, _”You know I can’t remain here, caged. It will drive me mad.” 

“Sister, you must, or more woe will find you. Eomer must wait for word for a time. I do not think it will be long,”_ Hanasian said to her. 

She turned her back on the window to look at him, _”And if word comes? What then? Will I be sent to Gondor? Will I suffer a trial here? What I did I did for my family. I will not regret it.”_

Hanasian sighed, _”You rest easy here for a week. If no word has come by then, I’ll petition the King to set you free. But you have to rest easy until then.”_

He reached into his vest and removed a bound leather bundle that tossed on the bed.

_”Some clean parchment, ink and quill. Do some writing. It helps, I find. I must go now, but be ready to attend the tasting tonight. The King will be sending word to you shortly.”_ 

Hanasian opened the door and was greeted by two spearheads. Once the guards saw it was him, they returned to their upright stance. Hanasian gave them a nod and hurried off. 

He found Farbarad still sitting where he was before, still twirling a twig in his fingers. 

Hanasian asked, _”All is quiet?”_ 

Farbarad nodded as he stood, dropping the twig, but not the brooding expression on his face. 

Hanasian said, _”You’re excused. Try and get some rest.”_

Farbarad remained motionless as Hanasian entered the room. He sat on the edge of the bed by his sleeping wife and kissed her soft cheek once he uncovered it from beneath layers of long, pale hair. She was sprawled on her stomach across the bed.

He whispered, _”If you feel up to it, we can sample cheese tonight.”_

Best to start with the positives, he had found. All he earned was a murmured exhortation too blurred by sleep to comprehend. If she was speaking Sindarin, she had agreed. If she was speaking Dunlendic then he had no idea what she had said. Whatever it was, she did not wake. He watched her long fingers twitch with some dream. Agile, graceful, strong fingers. Fingers that could do remarkable things of many varieties. He drew a deep breath. With his wife asleep still, he had much needed time to sit and think about a good many things.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Loch sat at a large desk and fumbled with paper. He wasn’t the best reader or writer, yet this task he had been given seemed to mostly entail with dealing with the grievances of those who had something against their former lord. Voromir did not cut a sympathetic figure. Loch did what he could to settle things fairly and so far there had been few significant issues to place in a report of some variety. But, then, there was the local commander he had met here. The man was a regular in Gondor’s army and had been high in Voromir’s favour. Loch could not get past the sense that he remained an outsider here, even with the men that had once reported to Rowdy. Rowdy’s allegiance to his sister had been unswerving, but Loch was not nearly so confident in this commander.

It would be some time before men he could trust arrived for they were coming on foot. Months, he thought, at an outside guess. He knew they wouldn’t really fit in with the locals and would become his de-facto personal guards when they arrived. That suited him well for the Easterlings were some of the best men he had served with. Still, he needed someone he could trust here and now until they arrived. He had spoken with the sergeant about this, and requested someone he trusted to come work for him that was not involved with Voromir in the past and the sergeant had agreed to look into it for him. Noone had been produced. It probably needed to all go in a report. But who to send it to? His sister? His Captian? What about the King? And how would he get it there, reliably and unaltered? Loch scowled at the papers before him when no answers emerged and decided he needed some air.

Counting on the fact that there’d be no one wanting his ear about some ill Voromir had done to them waiting out the back, Loch slipped out the rear of the manse and found himself almost immediately accosted by a young soldier. He was younger than himself, even, and Loch had never seen him before.

_”What is your name, soldier?”_ 

The guard swallowed, _”Dorne” 

“Who is your commanding officer?”_ 

The guard hesitated before offering up a name. 

Loch nodded to himself, _ ”You didn’t know his name?” 

“I am new here. Recently assigned,”_ Dorne replied. 

Loch persisted with his questions, _”Have you reported yet?”_ 

Dorne replied nervously, _”No sir… just to the Sergeant. He said I needed to take this watch so I came immediately here.”_ 

Loch ran his fingers through his hair. Rowdy had spoken highly of the sergeant. By Loch’s estimation the man was quite old for soldiering now, but it would not have been that way always. Like as not the man had signed on during the War. He was of that vintage. Loch eyed the young soldier before him. Perhaps the sergeant had been doing as he had said he would. Perhaps he didn’t need to worry about the sergeant… which meant no report,

_”I see,”_ Loch said, turning his thoughts back to the younger man in front of him, _”From which unit have you come from, and who did you replace?”_ 

Dorne was clearly unsettled by so many question, yet he swallowed thickly and answered, _”I’m from Minas Tirith. My uncle is commander in the City Guard. I was sent here to gain some field experience. I don’t know who I replaced.”_ 

Loch squinted at him a moment, _”Remove your helmet.”_ 

Dorne hesitated, _“Sir? I’m on guard…” 

“Just do as I say. Even the local commander has to report to me whether he thinks of the matter.”_ Loch replied, under no illusions that the commander would have removed him already had the man not been loyal to a certain High King. Perhaps his reports should go to Aragorn, now that he thought on it. Dorne removed his helmet an revealed sandy brown hair, matted with sweat. 

Loch nodded, _”You look like Videgavia… well, as a child, if he ever was one.” 

“Sir? Who is Videgavia?”_ 

Loch grinned at Dorne, _”Oh he was my… is my… never mind, I’m not sure myself anymore. How old are you?” 

“Twenty as of last month.”_ 

Loch nodded slightly, _”Well, I think I’ve just seen the face of my new, lone aft guard. Now, about your assignment here. Field experience here? Not sure I like the sound of that, unless they mean ‘outside of Minas Tirith’ experience. You are probably being groomed to be in the Palace Guard.”_

Dorne shuffled uncomfortably, _”I doubt it, Sir.”_ 

Loch scratched his beard. There is more to Dorne’s recent assignment to here, judging by the tone of that statement and the look on his face. He would have to talk with this man further but right of this moment there were other things that needed to be understood between this Dorne and himself. 

_”No telling what the future holds. Take today, for example. You arrived here and were posted to my back door. I needed some air so I come out here. Because we had this talk and now you have new orders.”_

Loch directed his gaze right into Dorne’s dark eyes, just the way Hanasian and Videgavia did when they wanted to drive a point home. Or his sister, though when she did it the results could be a little unpredictable. Some sweated, some fidgeted, some legged it and some seemed to become unsteady on their feet. Except for Rowdy. Rowdy was the only one Loch had ever seen unaffected by his sister’s direct gaze. He missed the man sorely.

_”Orders, sir?”_ Dorne asked, _”I’m on gua-

“Not any more. Instead of reporting directly to your local commander, you’ll report to me. I need eyes and ears close to me that are not bought and paid for by Voromir. I’ll give you your amended orders when you are relieved of duty. It will have a promotion written in. 

“You’ll take them to the sergeant, not your former commander. He will sort it out from there. You’ll find the sergeant in my office when you’ve been relieved from your post here. Now, put that helm back where it belongs. You’re on guard duty.”_ 

Loch reached out and pumped his hand vigorously. Dorne replaced his helm and Loch slapped the man on his shoulder. 

_”As for your uncle’s wish for your field experience, I’ll see to it that you get it. You should be relieved around about dinner time. Report to me after the Sergeant for dinner. You’ll be our guest tonight. No sense waiting about, eh?”_

Loch disappeared back into the house, Dorne standing a touch taller than before. He wasn’t sure what had just happened and his smile revealed his lingering confusion. Perhaps things would be clearer after dinner. 

In his place before his desk once more, Loch set himself to testing out his writing skills. He was glad then to have studied what he did from the more experienced Company hands. He had orders to write up for Dorne. 

’Hereby upon assignment to Sergeant Algor’s command, it was recommended by Sergeant Algor that I take Dorne of Minas Tirith as my adjutant, reporting directly to me. The rank of corporal will accompany this appointment, with its pay grade. Signed Lochared, in the name of Lady Rosmarin, Lady of Cardolan and her liege–lord, High King Elessar of the United Realm’ 

He rolled it and then sealed it with some satisfaction. One problem dealt with, he poured himself some water. So far the day has proven interesting.


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Dorne was relieved an hour before dinner and went immediately to report to the sergeant. Why the sergeant would be in Lochared’s office was a little confusing until Dorne arrived and found them both there. He stood at attention as both men stood. 

_”The sergeant has recommended that you serve as my adjutant,”_ Loch said without preamble, _”I had asked him for a suitable candidate some time ago.” 

Loch held up a scroll with the sergeant’s army seal on it and handed it to Dorne. He then held up another with the King’s seal on it and handed it also to Dorne, ”And this is my approval. Also, the sergeant and I agreed that the rank of corporal will accompany such appointment, effective immediately. 

“Your belongings have been placed in the room at the foot of the stairs. Go clean yourself up and make yourself presentable for dinner.”

Dorne gave a salute that would make his uncle proud and was off.

”Many thanks, sergeant. You’re welcome to join us, of course.”

“My thanks, but no. Perhaps another time. I’m due to dine with the commander. After today, he’ll need some careful managing.”

Sergeant Algor gave Loch a hurried salute and departed with his copies of Dorne’s papers. 


Rose had the small table set for three in a side room off the main dining room. Dorne arrived promptly on time in his dress uniform and found the dining room deserted. There was no one there. Had he made a mistake or was there another dining room. It was a large manse. Just as he was considering leaving, Rose stepped into the room. She wore a flowing gown, a warm caramel colour and she curtsied to him.

”Welcome to our table, Dorne of Minas Tirith!”

Dorne was stunned for a brief moment by her exotic beauty. She was quite unlike any woman he had ever seen before, and he had seen women from Harad on the streets of Minas Tirith from time to time. Still, it didn’t show as he bowed in return. 

”M’lady. I am honoured to dine with you and my commander this evening.” 

Loch wandered in casually, hands thrust into his pockets and looking pleased with himself, ”Welcome Dorne. I see you’ve already met my wife, Rose, the love of my life.” 

Rose smiled indulgently and kissed Loch on the cheek as he strolled past. They sat down at the table and the evening meal was served shortly thereafter. 

Loch asked, ”Do you have anyone waiting for you back in Minas Tirith, love Dorne?” 

Dorne sighed as he looked down at his plate, ”I do and she loves me in return. But her father sees things differently.” 

”I would think being a young soldier would impress many a daughter’s father.”

“It was not because of what I was, but who I was. Too much of the North in my blood,” Dorne answered, pushing peas around his plate. 

Loch frowned, ”Didn’t Gondor set to killing each other over that very same thing many many years ago? Kin-strife I think they called it?” 

“Aye. You know your history well,” Dorne said. 

Loch replied, ”The Dunedain really need to grow up both north and south. It’s been a source of trouble for up there too. In any case, you will do your girl proud here and then you’ll return and be appointed to the Palace Guard…” 

“No, that is not likely to happen. Her father is a lieutenant commander of the Palace Guard, in temporary command while the commander is with the King in the north. He wanted to send me to the frontier, but it was only my uncle’s intervention that got me sent here instead,” Dorne answered glumly. 

Loch glanced at Rose and his wife nodded at him before she said, ”So it was fate that brought you here, no?” 

“And it was fate that put you on guard duty upon arriving, and sarge being where he was to order it, and so on,” Loch said between mouthfuls, waving his fork for emphasis in a way that seemed to irritate his wife and his sister both. Rose frowned at the waving silverware and Dorne finally resumed eating his meal before she continued on smoothly. 

”Serve my husband well and he will look out for you in turn. He cares for his people. I should know.”

They fell to silence at that and continued to eat in that fashion until one of the guards ventured into the dining room.

”Pardon my disruption, Sir, but there’s a woman here who insists on speaking to the lady of the house. She says it is important.”

“What? Now? Can’t it wait until morning?” Loch replied. 

The guard shook his head, ”She refused to leave to return tomorrow. She insists it is important and she insists that she must speak with the Lady Rose.”

Rose smiled at Loch as she stood, ”I am finished eating anyway. I will see what this important matter is.”

“I didn’t agree to be Rin’s Steward for a day filled with writer's cramp and nights with interrupted meals,” Loch grumbled but he stood anyway, as did Dorne, as Rose departed. 

”Does this happen often?” Dorne asked once the men were seated again. 

Loch said, ”More often than I care for. Anyway, Dorne, being that I gave you the job as my adjutant, I forgot to ask, can you write?” 

“Of course sir,” Dorne answered. 

”Good,” Loch stated happily, ”I’m not very good at it. Never really saw the point of it in the rocks of Dunland, for all of my sister’s efforts. I’ve come to realise that perhaps she may have been right, but I’ve only recently started to make any effort at it and in the field, at that. So I’ll have you do much of my writing, and maybe I’ll work on bettering my own under your direction. But first things first. Write that girl of yours!” 

“I have no place to send it to without her father knowing,” Dorne said. 

Loch lifted his brows at him, ”Surely you have some place, a mutual friend, or such you could send it to?” 

Dorne shook his head, saying, ”I was ordered out the day after we were caught together.” 

“I see…I’ll not ask the details. All the same, write her, even if you keep them and give them all to her when you do see her again,” Loch told him and tapped his nose, ”It’s what all the Company men do when they’re in the field. The ones that can write…and have someone to write too. Part of the field experience.”

Dorne smiled slightly and said, ”I will sir. Thank you sir.” 

They quietly finished the last few scraps on their plates and drank down their water.

When Rose returned, she said, ”I think you, Lochared, will need to hear what this woman named Katela has to say.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 24, 2013)

Loch sighed, _”Dorne, you may want to come too. You can see what this job is all about.”_

The three walked into the small room by the door where visitors calling on the Steward were seated. There sat a lean woman with auburn hair peppered with grey. Her face was fair and while the years had overtaken it one could still see the beauty of her youth showing through. She wore a dress that once had been quite fine, as far as Loch could tell of such matters. It still fitted her well but it was worn and stained in places and the hem was frayed, as if she had travelled far in it. Rose sat next to her as she seemed frightened by Loch and Dorne. 

Loch leaned to Dorne and whispered, _”Observe, take notes in your head. Write it all down later.”_

Meanwhile Rose looked to the woman and nodded encouragingly, _”Please tell my husband what you told me.”_ 

She shuddered and finally said, _”Please, I come to you because I heard you are representative of the King in charge of all that Voromir had.”_

Well, strictly speaking his sister was, but now was not the time to split hairs so Loch said, _“Yes, go on.”_ 

Katela then said, _”Voromir had taken my daughter, my only child.” 

“She was abducted?”_ Loch asked.

_”No…”_ Katela said followed by, _”Well yes, sort of.” 

“What’s that mean? Was your daughter abducted or not?”_

Katela swallowed hard, _”Voromir stoler her away with his ideas. I warned her about him, but she wouldn’t listen!”_

Loch sighed and stood, _”Look, seems to me that you’re saying your daughter wandered off chasing after an idea. Happens all the time. She’ll be home one day, unless the idea is a really stupid one.” 

“No, that is my gut feeling. She won’t be back. That is why I have come to you. Will you not search for her?”_

This sounded like nothing he should really have any involvement in. He was a Steward, not a marshal. However, one glance at Rose told him that he was involved whether he wanted to be or not. 

_”Very well, this is what I will do. Clearly you’ve come a long way with very little. Tonight you will lodge for us, plenty of room. We’ll talk more of this in the morning, after you’ve rested. My adjutant Dorne will get a detailed description of her from you then and we’ll ask around to see if she has been observed hereabouts. That is the best I can offer right now.”_ 

“Thank you kind sir… thank you,”[/I] Katela said, rising to take Loch’s hand and kiss it.

As Loch’s cheeks flamed, his wife said, _“I will see Katela settled in tonight.”_

Loch nodded as he extricated his hand and strode out with Dorne on his heels.

Loch said to him, _”A lost daughter is a new one. Pretty sure we would have found a daughter by now if she were here. Still, my wife seems to have taken interest in this one. Try and get as much detail as you can tomorrow. I have a feeling we’ve a long day ahead of us.”_

The next day Dorne was up early and Katela obliged him with a most vivid description. He was bent over his paper, sketching with charcoal when Loch arrived for breakfast. 

_"Good Morning Mistress Katela. I take it you slept well?"_

Katela looked up and Loch could see she must have been quite lovely in her younger days. She had cleaned up well and a decent bed had thrown off the heavy weariness of the night before to some degree. Loch studied Dorne’s work from over his shoulder.

_"I see you have been giving my adjutant details?" 

"Yes"_ she said, brushing her long hair back over her shoulder so it wasn't hiding her face. Loch studied the sketch taking shape intently.

_"I should have asked this last night. What is your daughter's name?”_ Loch asked and Katela pushed back sudden tears. 

_"I named her Ciara, but she went by the name of Karlina."_

Loch tried not to show any emotion. He nodded and looked again at the sketch. 

He said, _"I think we have enough to go on, but if you wish to give any other details to Dorne here, please do so. Your dress is being laundered and tailored, and should be ready for you by this evening. I hope it will not be too burdensome to guest with us another night?”_ 

Katela murmurmed that it wasn’t, distracted by the need to make small adjustments to the sketch of her daughter. Loch strode away then, went up to his office and closed the door behind him. He leant against it and stared at the opposite wall before he uttered one word. Translated loosely from Dunlendic, it meant rancid crushed goat oysters.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

_”But your sister-“

“Rosmarin, I beg of you. Please, please, just let it be. Please!”_

She stared into her husband’s face and wondered just what she was supposed to say to that. His imploring, solemn grey eyes gazed deep into her own.

_”It isn’t right,”_ Rin said softly, brow furrowed, and Hanasian gathered her hands between his own.

_”For my sake, can you please leave this alone. Let tonight pass peacefully,”_ Hanasian persisted.

_“I don’t set out to cause trouble,”_ Rin muttered and, when Hanasian hesitated, she stridently objected, _”I don’t! I didn’t want any of this! I didn’t want to come here! I never wanted any of this!”_

She jerked her hands from Hanasian’s and pulled away, agitated now. Her decision, years ago now, was to let sleeping dogs lie. To leave her birthright untouched and lost. Instead, she listened to others and now...now she had responsibilities she barely understood and she was to just ignore them?

_”Nothing you can say or do will assist Halcwyn now. In fact, whether you intend to or not, you could very easily make Halcwyn's lot even worse.”

“If I’m such a liability, then why not place me under house arrest also?”_

Tempting as that offer was, Hanasian decided to let it pass by. His decision proved wise. She could be reckless when it concerned her personal safety, and insanely stubborn when she thought she was being pushed in a direction she did not want to go, but mostly she was perceptive and clever and had a good heart that had endured far too much sorrow to be foolish.

Rin paced restlessly, mind leaping down several paths at once. In all likelihood, she thought, Hanasian was correct. She well knew that diplomacy was not her sharpest tool. Offending a foreign monarch was not a constructive way to secure Halcwyn’s release. Even if she was correct about a point of law, Eomer may not be able to release Eowyn to her given the circumstances of the case. Moreover, Halcwyn may not wish to be released. Everything Hanasian had relayed to her suggested that his sister was tormented by guilt. Rin had her own firm opinion about Karlina. 

Karlina was party to treason, murder and abduction. She had escaped lawful custody following arrest. Any idiot knew that if you escaped lawful custody, you’d best not get caught again, especially by a relative of someone you had wronged. And, if you were such an amateur in these matters, you had no business getting involved in treason, murder and abductions in the first place. Karlina had elected to become tangled up in something that was far more than she could manage and the inherent and obvious risks entailed had gotten the better of her. In Rin's opinion, it was no one’s fault but Karlina's. 

Still, Rin knew what it was to feel accountable for another's death. A healer soon discovered that it was simply impossible to fend death off all the time.In the early years she had carried each instance with her, millstones around her neck that had almost broken her. The children were the worst. She still carried their faces with her to this day. She dreamt of them. Rin knew that Halcwyn would be suffering greatly. The last thing she wanted to do was make her sister's road harder than it already was. Sometimes, the best thing a healer could do was nothing at all.

_”I will be on my best behaviour,”_ Rin finally said.

_”No arguments, no attempts to intercede, no…trouble?”

“I’ll not make any and if any is given then…I will let it pass. Is that what you want to hear?”

“Only if it is the truth,”_ Hanasian replied cautiously and Rin nodded.

_”It is.”

“Then consider me a relieved husband.”_

True to her word, Rin did everything she could to ensure the evening passed smoothly. Those around her did not take their eyes off her for a moment all the same. The contest was judged, the winner declared, all celebrated. Not a single word or action out of place. Not even when a cartel of merchants cornered her and tried to move in on her venture concerning the sourcing and importation of cinnamon from Harad. That finely balanced, complex arrangement had taken her over a year to assemble and it simply had to succeed. She had plans for the resultant profit that involved several related projects around Cardolan and a good portion of the annual payroll for the Company, not to mention the requirements of a growing number of Rangers, depended on it. The way things had been shaping up prior to setting out, it had become increasingly apparent that they’d need to retain a blacksmith just for the equipment of the Rangers and Company. Blacksmiths were expensive!

As they walked back to their rooms later Hanasian leaned in and said with considerable feeling, _”Thank you!”_

Somehow, it seemed wrong to pat his hand and tell him that he was welcome. Rin glanced over at Farbarad. The Ranger had been distant and quiet all night. She’d barely seen him during the evening.

_”I’d like to see Halcwyn tomorrow. Do you think that would be possible?”_ Rin inquired of Hanasian.

_”I imagine so, provided you honour the agreement you gave to Eomer tonight,”_ he said and saw a shadow flicker across his wife’s expression.

_”I’m not sure it is a good idea,”_ she admitted.

_”Rin,”_ Hanasian wearily began but Farbarad interjected.

_”It’s a very good idea and you will do it. I’ll see to it myself.”

“Oh? And just how do you think you’ll accomplish that?”_ Rin threw back, disgruntled.

_”I really do not have a preference. You can call upon Eomer at the appointed hour to discuss Treagon of your own volition or I can drop you in his office trussed up like a feastday boar. Apple in your mouth if one is to hand.”_

Rin’s eyes widened at him and Farbarad growled, _”Don’t you look at me like that, girl. Not after the stunts you’ve pulled of late.”_

Rin spent the rest of night wondering just how deep the hole she suspected she was in really was. Her ruminations kept her awake into the early hours and would have continued to do so had Hanasian not sternly demanded that she sleep.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

Rin woke to the soft morning light in an otherwise empty room. An open window let a breeze in to brush against her cheek, still cool. She studied the ceiling and reviewed plans for the day ahead. Interview with Eomer, unwise as that was, then Halcwyn and then she had bridges to rebuild with Farbarad, Hanasian and who knew how many other people. She craved time with her children badly. Dim recall suggested that Hanavia had climbed into bed with them earlier that morning but that was not nearly enough. She unfolded herself from the bed and set about preparing for the day.

A short while later Rin her son in the parlour with his father and Farbarad. The men had fashioned an obstacle course from chairs and Hanavia was chasing a small ball through them while the men quietly spoke with each other. Both men glanced up as she walked in, the discussion fell off, and Hanavia abandoned his game entirely to fling himself at his mother, chattering rapidly about far too many things at once to keep track off. 

_”You managed to sleep?”_ Hanasian inquired and she nodded, _”Are you hungry?”

“A little,”_ she admitted because to say that she wasn’t was as good as picking an argument and today things were going to be different.

_”A little will do, for a start. Come,”_ Hanasian replied.

_”Where is Elian?”_ Rin asked as she was beckoned to a table and one of the few chairs not pulled out.

_”Sleeping,”_ he replied and set a small cob of fresh bread before her.

He added a wedge of bright yellow, sharp cheese, an apple and a strange fruit that looked like an orange but was an odd shape. She frowned at it.

_”It’s a mandarin,”_ he told her, _”They grow in Rhun. You’ll like it.”_

He selected a cup and poured fragrant, steaming tea into it. That was pushed in front of her as well.

_”Every. Last. Morsel,”_ was her firm instruction followed by, _”You’ll need it.”

“Why? It’s just an interview. It’s just talking.”

“You’ll see.”_

He returned to his seat by Farbarad and left her to it. Puzzled, Rin tore the bread into smaller morsels while Hanavia leaned against her leg. She passed him some of the bread and then some cheese.

_”Hanavia has already had his breakfast,”_ Hanasian observed.

_”He’s a growing boy. A little more won’t hurt him,”_ she replied as she passed a segment of the strange fruit to her son.

_”It’s not him I’m concerned about. Hanavia, leave Amme to her breakfast for a change and come over here,”_ Hanasian sternly said.

Mother and son exchanged a soulful glance and then Rin nodded. It would not do to encourage the boy to disobey his father. Hanavia scampered towards his ball, sat himself on the floor, and proceeded to make a surprisingly large mess with a relatively small piece of sticky fruit. Once Hanasian was satisfied that Rin was actually eating her breakfast herself, his quiet discussion with Farbarad resumed.

_”You really mean to go through with it?”_ Farbarad asked.

_”Yes. For everyone's sake, including her own. It’s for the best.”

“Are you sure we can trust him?”_

Hanasian considered Farbarad a moment, _”Just what else, I imagine, would you have him do to prove himself? He satisfied Massuil’s requirements and training. He satisfied our own and he’s better than Khule.”_

Farbarad grunted at that and said, _"It just seems a little…extreme.”

“Desperate times,”_ Hanasian replied and then, _”And did you not offer to truss her up like a boar, complete with an apple.”

“I was tired. But I meant it then and I still do now!”_

What Rin very much wanted to know was what they were whispering about on the far side of the parlour. Every time she glanced at them, Hanasian fixed her with such a look that she had no choice but to turn back to breakfast. As soon as she had washed the strange mandarin thing down with the last of her tea did Hanasian pounce.

_”I’d like you to accompany me, Rosmarin,”_ he said.

_”Now?”_ Rin inquired, _”Where?”

“Sooner we start, sooner you’ll find out. On your feet.”_

She looked at him levelly. He was already standing.

_”I think I’ve had enough surprises,”_ she said dryly, _”In fact, I’m confident that we all have.”

”Now, Rosmarin,”_ he told her and started out of the room.

Something was different, she thought. Hanasian seemed as brusque and businesslike as the day they first met. Rin looked over to Farbarad, still seated on the other side of the room. The Ranger shrugged at her, absolutely no help whatsoever. 

From out in the hall, Hanasian called, _”I am waiting.”_

Rin got to her feet reluctantly, muttering in Dunlendic, and ventured out into the hall.

_”Where are we going?”_ she demanded.

_”You’ll see,”_ he answered and was off at such a rate that she had to trot to keep up with him.

While Rin was keen to try to turn things around, Hanasian was clearly in what she would term ‘a mood’. That meant she’d get precisely nowhere, not even if she spun gold from straw. It was entirely unfair to her mind. She’d done as he had asked last night and today she was going to be voluntarily interrogated by a foreign monarch regarding an assassin’s activity in Edoras. Hardly pleasant and yet she was going to go through with it. She’d even eaten breakfast! He led her out the front of Meduseld and down the wide stone steps. The festival was still in motion in Edoras but he did not lead her there. Instead, and at an unreasonably brisk rate, Hanasian led her onto a track that snaked around the base of the great hall and away from the main thoroughfare. Eventually they reached an empty training ground.

It was formed from packed earth that had been covered with sawdust. The dark loamy soil of the area peeked through in patches where the sawdust had been disturbed and not yet raked over. Rin scanned the surrounds for onlookers. Rangers, for instance, had a knack for lurking. The only Ranger she saw, however, was her husband. Hanasian had climbed through the wooden fence that ringed the area and was walking towards his sword. Hers lay next to it. Rin blinked in momentary confusion. She didn’t remember packing her sword. He stooped to collect both swords and turned to face her. Rin remained on the outside, arms obstinately crossed against her chest.

Hanasian held her sword out to her, _”We haven’t all day. You have an appointment you can not be late for.”_

Rin remained where she was and looked him up and down, _”I know how to make this really fast.”_

As she turned to leave Hanasian called, _”You haven’t trained properly for over a year now.”

“And whose fault is that?”_ she called back irritably, _”Our children did not magically appear under a tree one fine morning!”

”Rosmarin!”_

Muttering and scowling openly now, Rin turned back to face him, _”WHAT?!”

“Can’t you…humour me?”_

Right at that moment of all the things she was thinking of doing to him, humouring him was not on the list. She planted her fists on her hips.

_”Things have to be different,”_ he started and waved her sword at her again.

_”They are different. We retired,”_ she returned.

_”This can and will save your life.”

“We have Rangers now,”_ she pointed out.

_”We had Rangers a few days ago. You were determined to do without them.”

“And I survived.”

“You cannot have it both ways. If you will not accept the protection of those around you, if you insist on placing yourself in harm’s way, then the very least you can do is ensure you have the necessary skills to survive. If not for yourself, then for your son and daughter…and me. “_

Rin heaved a heavy sigh. She’d survived forty years without a sword. She’d only picked one up because she had signed on as healer to a military company and it went with the job. But she was not Black Company healer any longer.

_”Fine…I’ll humour you, just this once,”_ she promised ominously.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

Rin slid between the rails of the fence and stalked towards Hanasian to to take her sword from him. She gave the weapon an experimental swish through the air. Hanasian could tell from the way she held it that it felt unfamiliar and awkward to her.

_”You might want to tuck your skirts up,”_ he suggested and Rin directed a sizzling scowl at him.

_”You might want to look after yourself,”_ she snapped back.

Hanasian shrugged, _”When you’re ready, then.”_

Oh, Rin thought, she’d show him ready and a good many other things besides. At least, that was her plan. While things had not gone quite so smoothly as she had hoped, Rin thought she had given a good account of herself all the same. He didn't disarm her or leave her sprawled on the ground. She was breathing a little hard, but sparring in a skirt was not easy. Hanasian stepped back from her, lowered his sword and turned toward the fence.

_”Well?”_ he called and, to Rin’s vast annoyance, she realised that another Ranger had materialised.

The man crossed the grounds with a smooth, rolling gait and a smug grin in place. Caeros! Rin's eyes narrowed.

_”I thought you said she had been trained,”_ he said to Hanasian and Rin’s jaw dropped. What was this?

_”She has. Nearly two years of active campaign service under her belt.”

“As a healer,”_ Caeros dismissed and, to make matters worse, Hanasian nodded!

_”Aye, that is true in the main. While fought one battle, mostly our campaigns were of the running kind: surveillance, extractions, skirmishes, ambushes and attacks. I kept her away from point, for obvious reasons, as much as possible,”_ he agreed.

What obvious reasons, she wondered. Rin could feel her anger build heat but neither man appeared to notice. They spoke as though she was not even there.

Caeros declared, _”Her form is atrocious. Her footwork is better. By a slender margin. She fights on instinct and emotion alone: unacceptable. Still, for all of that, she has learnt how you fight and selects her blocks and attacks, using those terms loosely, accordingly. That, at least, demonstrates some capacity to think tactically if not strategically.”

“You’ll work with her, then?”

“WHAT!”_ Rin exclaimed.

_”I’ll try,_ Caeros said, _”Though I can’t promise anything.”

“I understand,”_ Hanasian replied as if Rin had not said a word.

_”Any…restrictions?”_

Hanasian rubbed his chin as he considered Caeros' question, _”Come to think of it, no. Not a one. You'll have a free hand to do whatever is necessary.”

“I AM NOT-“_ Rin started but Caeros continued on as if neither man could hear her.

_“Then we will see what we will see,”_ Caeros replied and Hanasian nodded amicably.

Then, just like that, Hanasian walked away, assiduously avoiding looking at his wife expression. There was no telling what she might do if she caught him smirking. Rin glared after her husband, as furious as she was apparently impotent.

_”Is that one of Celebrimbor’s,”_ Caeros asked and Rin’s head whipped about. She bared her teeth at him but this did not seem to bother him at all. He shook his head, as if disappointed.

_”To carry a sword such as that and yet never have studied its proper use…”

“I know how to use it,”_ Rin growled.

_”Indeed? Well show me my error, my Lady. I await your instruction.”_

He started it. That’s what she was going say when it was all over. Then, she’d find that husband of hers. Shortly after such thoughts Rin lost track of what happened next. She tried to recall as she peered up at the sky through blurry eyes. At least, she consoled herself, she hadn’t been disarmed. Rin wriggled her fingers around the hilt of her sword to reassure herself and found that they grasped nothing but empty air. A groan wheezed from her at this final humiliation. The too bright sky darkened as Caeros peered down at her from a great height. It was at that point Rin decided that she rather loathed his smile and detested nearly everything else about this Ranger. 

Her ears were ringing and it made his voice seem very far away, _”I see we need to start at the very beginning. I don’t think you’re even ready for practice sticks. Tonight, and I mean tonight, you will begin your study. I will obtain the appropriate volumes to get you started, my lady. The king maintains an excellent selection.”_

Books about swords? Who was this idiot, she thought. Caeros bent to collect her sword and returned it to its hilt.

_”I’ll be keeping this too,”_ he declared, _”Until it is safe to hand it back to you.”_

Rin’s jaw swung has strode off with her sword without so much as a backward’s glance. That Ranger had just stolen her sword. From her!

The first thing Rin did upon her return is report the theft of her sword. Hanasian nodded slowly and Farbarad grinned.

_”Think I’ll buy him a drink,”_ the Wolf said and then to Rin, _”You’d better make yourself presentable. You can’t be interviewed looking like you’ve been dragged through a briar patch.”_

Farbarad selected up an apple from the bowl and slowly turned it about, studying it, to emphasise his earlier point. It was not the response Rin had been hoping for. She stomped off to prepare herself for her interview with Eomer. As soon as that was done, and it was done quickly and candidly to Eomer's great surprise, she set off for the hall that the Company and the Rangers had been provided the use of whilst in Edoras. It wasn’t particularly difficult to get into but it wasn’t unoccupied either. She had no choice but to tell the Dirty Three what she was there to do. In turn, they outright refused to help her paw through the Ranger's gear.

She had no choice but to search herself and so she set the Dirty Three to keep a watch and slipped into the area the Rangers had taken. She found twenty sets of nearly identical gear all neatly arranged. There was no way to know which was Caeros' and so Rin started with the nearest and began to work her way along in a methodical fashion. She was half way through when she heard a faint sound. Rin whirled and discovered Caeros standing there, with her sword, watching her rifle through the belongings of his colleagues. He tilted his head at her.

_”Don’t you have study to do,”_ he inquired and Rin had no choice but to stalk out of the hall empty handed.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

Upon Rin's return to Meduseld she found a small pile of books waited for her in the parlour. She to not read them on principal and instead went to call upon Halcwyn. After weeks of being surrounded by infuriating, high handed, irrational men, Rin found the company of her husband’s sister a welcome relief even if Halcwyn was distressed and worried. Both women were in need of a comforting shoulder. Eventually, though, Rin had to leave. She had a son and daughter who needed her and she left with a promise to bring both by the next day.

The afternoon with her children proved a powerful balm to Rin’s fractious frame of mind. She had almost managed to calm down entirely by dinner. Unfortunately, during the quiet meal, Eomer himself looked in with additional books to add to the pile already perched on the table. He rapped his knuckles on the uppermost cover, nodded his approval, and strolled out with a grin that reminded her of Caeros. After dinner, Hanasian and Farbarad both insisted she study and so Rin had no choice but to transfer what was now a small tower of books to the relative quiet of the bedroom. There, at least, she could pretend to study them. Who knew there were so many books about swords, she thought. How complex could they be? As complex as surgery? As difficult as balancing the active properties of various plants and powders? Surely not. Curiosity, ever the bane of her existence, started to itch at her. She reached for the uppermost book.

Rin flipped open the first book. It smelt of dust and her nose crinkled as she flicked through the pages. They were almost entirely filled with diagrams and Rin opened out one to study closer. Bizarre, incomprehensible, stupid diagrams, she quickly decided. This had to be some sort of trick. In that instant, Rin decided that she was definitely not going to play whatever game the men were up to. She closed the book with a resounding thud and promptly took herself to bed.

Hanasian did not at all seem perturbed that she had not a word to say to him that night or the following morning. He simply carried on as if everything was normal. He set off for a hunt that Eomer and Elfwine had arranged early that day with little more than a polite nod for her. Fuming, Rin resolved she would not, under any circumstances, go to that training ground. Instead, she would lurk in her bedroom, confident that Caeros would not intrude. Not there. Farbarad wouldn’t let. Rin's confidence took a battering that morning. When Caeros discovered that she had locked him out, he had the door removed from its hinges and stood in the hall, staring fixedly at her until Rin eventually trudged out to the training ground after him.

_”Better late than never, but I expect timeliness henceforth. This is no game. Now, which of the books did you read last night?”_

Rin crossed her arms, lifted her chin and remained stubbornly silent.

_”I see…well then…perhaps you will discover the error of your decision today and inspiration to remedy it for the morrow.”_

If by inspiration Caeros meant aching joints and muscles, then he was correct. She had a great deal of inspiration by the time their time that morning was done.

So passed the days. If it wasn’t the festival and formal engagements, she was training. Caeros trained her harder than the Company ever had and, what is more, in the midst of it all she negotiated a fresh trade deal with Rohan. As for her plans to attempt to reconcile things between herself and her husband, nothing seemed to work. She scarcely had a moment to herself and when she did was she so tired that she could barely keep her eyes open. Hanasian became increasingly distant. 

On their final night in Edoras, Rin was seated at the high table in the main hall. Eomer had called a feast, officially in farewell of them, but Rin was under no illusions. Eomer was celebrating the relative calm and peace that had descended despite her continued presence and he was not alone. Eomer was away from the high table, down at one of the many benches below with Hanasian, reliving their War days over as many flagons of ale as humanly possible. Meanwhile, Rin had yet to find a way to sit comfortably with her various bruises. Caeros had decided to risk practice sticks that morning and she felt like she had been thoroughly beaten by a forest of Huons.

If that wasn’t bad enough, Caeros had forbidden her ale, wine or anything that wasn’t water. Rin glowered at the cup-bearer hovering with yet more of it nearby. Water! All because her husband had set a Ranger to torment her. Caeros, the architect of her bruises, sauntered by the high table. He even nodded at her pleasantly. The urge to throw her water on him was strong but her desire to avoid his reprisal in the next training session was stronger. He winked at her, as if he guessed the thrust of her thoughts and she heard her teeth grind. 

Caeros turned his attention away from his pupil. Had Hanasian not confided that her temper was best gauged from the colour of her eyes, he’d not know that he had gotten so very far under her skin. When he’d caught her rifling through his gear some days ago, they had been silver grey, calculating. Right now, her eyes were brilliant, searing blue and those high cheekbones of hers were delicately flushed. He could see her husband sitting at a nearby table, observing the interaction.

_”How goes it,”_ Hanasian asked as Caeros neared.

He shrugged calmly, _”She loathes me, of course. Each session she tries something new to bring me down a peg. Because of that, she progresses despite herself. Of course, if I tell her that, she will stop trying at all.”

“Assuredly,”_ Hanasian agreed.

_”Your wife is …”

“Obstinate, intractable, confounding?”_ Eomer supplied from the other side of Hanasian and Caeros smiled ruefully.

Caeros observed, _”I have a hard time seeing her while away her hours with needlepoint, or whatever it is princesses are to do with their time.”

“If you find you need to motivate her, call her princess and see what happens,”_ Hanasian said and all three men laughed heartily. 

_”The symbol of Cardolan is a rose, and for good reason, methinks,”_ Eomer said, _”Proud, fair, thorny if mishandled. She is cold steel. Difficult to forge and shape-“

“But a man could wish for no better at his side,”_ Hanasian replied, and looked for her just in time to catch the billow of her skirts as she stalked towards the doors.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

Enough, Rin seethed, was enough. From the high table she could see all three of them below, laughing uproariously and she knew what it was about. Who it was about. She was not going to sit there and abide another moment of it. She might not be a Ranger, she might just be a thief, but she still had her pride. Rin pushed back from the table and collected her skirts. Just like the orange dress, the lavender silk chased with silver that she wore was utterly foreign to her. There were yards and yards of it, trailing after her uselessly and yet barely enough of it to cover the sweep of her shoulders. 

It was an ostentatious waste of obviously expensive silk, she inwardly fumed, as she made for the closest doors. Outside, the cooler, quieter air came as a blessed relief although the doors nearly closed on her ridiculous skirt. A nearby guardsman was attentive enough to prevent disaster. With his helm on, Rin couldn’t see if he was smirking at her or not. He efficiently released her from the door, nodded and returned to his post. When the agitated crown princess headed away, following the balcony along, he and his fellow unashamedly breathed a little easier.

As Rin walked, her thoughts and emotions tumbling haphazardly, she took in the night around her. To the south, the white shards of the mountains glittered under starlight. It was a beautiful sight against the velvet sky. She drew in a deep breath and closed her eyes. Every muscle seemed to ache but it was still a beautiful night. She needed composure. She needed to calm down. She needed to not let them see just how much they - a faint sound in the darkness behind her broke through her thoughts and peeled her eyes open again. Her temper flared wildly again, slipping free of her tentative hold on it.

_”I just want some clean air. Is even that too much to ask?”_ she hissed.

_“No.”_

Hanasian watched as his wife turned about. The night painted her in silver and grey and her skirt floated with her hair on the gentle breeze. Bewitching.

_”What do you want,”_ she asked him warily.

He loved this woman desperately. She infuriated him, terrified him, drove him to despair. He considered the mountains visible behind her, as proud as she was. Then looked back at her.

_”Will you dance,”_ he asked her and she hesitated and so he added, _”Please?”_

She set a hand lightly in his and he felt her long fingers curl around his own. The last time they had danced by starlight, he had fought the urge to pull her closer. This time his arm curved around her and held her tightly against him. Then, slowly, they began to move together.

_”Hanasian,”_ she said after a while, _”Are you leaving me?”_

Her question startled him, _”Why would you think that?”

“You are angry with me.”

“Not for the first time,”_ he cautiously answered.

_”It is different this time."

“How?”_

She fell silent and he stopped their dancing entirely to tilt her chin up. Rin had a habit of hiding her face at times like this.

_”How?”_ he asked again. In the darkness he could not make out the colour of her eyes but he saw her long lashes fall to her cheeks and he felt a tremor eddy through her, like wind through the grasses of the plains below.

_”You hardly look at me or speak to me. The only time you have touched me is to offer an arm for formal appearances. It's been that way for days now.”_

While he had known he was angry with her, Hanasian had not realised just how distant he had become. He would have argued the point, told her that she was mistaken if he could have. Instead released her chin and Rin stepped back from him.

_”I know that I have not been a very good wife. I love you, but I bring only woe and trouble. I disappoint you. I worry you. You deserve better, Hanasian.”

“What are you saying?”_

He could see her hands were clutched tightly before her. Her fingers wound anxiously together.

_”I do not want you to leave…but I understand if you must,”_ she whispered.

Hanasian recalled his father’s words in the moment he had left. One day son, he had been told, you will understand. Had that time come, he wondered now, and would he choose as his father had? The silence that followed her words was unbearable for Rin. She turned from him in the moment Hanasian reached his decision. In the darkness he could hear the rustle of her silk as she moved away. He reached and caught a slender wrist. He pulled her back to him and kissed her in way he had not done for months.

_”What are you doing?”_ she demanded once he released her, confused.

He kissed Rin again, softly this time, gently.

_”Isn’t it obvious,”_ he murmured against her lips, nibbling, _“I’m staying.”_ 

He caught her mouth again. Naturally, they were not seen again at the feast.


----------



## Elora (Nov 25, 2013)

Rin and Hanasian fell through the door to their room in a tangle of dishevelled clothing and hair and barely stifled laughter later that night. It felt so good to laugh with him, Rin thought and she turned to stroke his face. She had missed this, missed him. He brought her fingers to his mouth. 

_”I love you, Hanasian,”_ she softly said as their laughter faded. 

Hanasian lowered her fingers and pressed his mouth to hers. 

Against her lips, brow pressed to hers, he said, _”And I you, always. Now to bed. We have a long day and you will have an early start.”_ 

Rin drifted to sleep in her husband’s arms smiling. The next morning, as he ruthlessly prodded her awake, Rin's smile vanished as she discovered he wasn’t joking about her early start. 

_”Good news,”_ Caeros told her in the morning fog. 

She stared at him flatly as he tossed the wooden sticks they had been using to beat her senseless to one side. 

_”Today you get to use a proper sword. Better late, than never, eh?” 

“Late? I've only been at this for what, five days?” 

“Most lads move from wood to steel by the time they are eight or ten. You, my Lady, must be sixty? Fifty perhaps.”_ 

Her eyes, he saw, were blue now and Caeros cleared his throat to complete his morning's motivation with a flourish, _”Now, give me a basic stance. We start off nice and easy, this time, very slowly.” 

“Why?” 

“I've seen stone less stiff than you. A late night, I take it,”_ Caeros replied with an insufferable, knowing wink. 

”_I loathe you,”_ Rin said emphatically and he bowed grandly. 

Despite the fact that they were travelling again, Caeros showed no inclination to vary their training routine. In fact, he increased it as soon as they were free of the city. There was a session at dawn, a session at midday and another in the evening. His only concession to human decency, in Rin’s opinion, is that the sessions were shorter. By a fraction. If Elian or Hanavia were up all night and she with them, the sessions still happened. If it was hot or raining, the sessions happened. If she volunteered to do all of the other duties around the camp, from picketing horses to watching through the night (no one wanted her cooking), the sessions happened. 

Molguv squatted at breakfast on a clear morning and rubbed at his head. The Haradian was Company sergeant for good reason. He was merciless in his training of new recruits. Still it was Molguv who was the first to remark that Caeros’ training regime seemed a little “unkind”. The comment came as Caeros flattened Rin’s tent on top of her and then dragged her out by the feet for the morning session. Naturally, Rin did not go quietly. In fact, she used the nearest and recently unoccupied tent pole to take several swings at her tormenter. Had anyone else been on the Great West Road, it would have made for an interesting sight. None of it succeeded in sparing Rin from the morning session. The Dirty Three watched on as an incensed former Company Healer attempt to murder Caeros, repeatedly and unsuccessfully. 

_”I like him,”_ Wulgof said, _”Reminds me of Rowdy. Only meaner.” 

“His methods are proving effective,”_ Khule pointed out as Rin launched another futile deadly assault upon her trainer. 

Frustrated, Rin cast her sword aside and then threw herself bodily at the Ranger in a move everyone on the Company was quite familiar with. It was known as the Throw of Last Resort. 

_”Then again,”_ Khule amended as Caeros rolled out from beneath her easily and knocked her onto the ground with sufficient force to leave her ears ringing for a week. 

_”Again!"_ he shouted at his stunned pupil, _"And if you EVER throw your SWORD away again I WILL make you carry it over your head all day for a MONTH!” 

”Stay down,”_ Molguv murmured, as if praying, _”Stay down, stay down, stay down, stay-“_

Rin painfully climbed to her hands and knees and then managed to stand, weaving a moment, and then made for where she had left her sword.

_”Can’t keep a good woman down,”_ Wulgof said with a shake of his head, _"Or a stubborn one. Not sure which she is." 

”Do you suppose training such as this is why Rangers so many of them are so adept at swordcraft,”_ Khule inquired. 

No one answered that, but Wulgof’s lips started to twitch with amusement. 

_”Can I tell her its ‘just like dancing’? Please?"_ he asked.


----------



## Elora (Dec 11, 2013)

Loch remained in his office for some time, pondering the dilemma posed by Katela. The possibility that she might meet a similar end as her daughter had did cross his mind. He’d be lying to say otherwise. Yet Loch recalled something Hanasian had said to him once and his sister too many times to count. That sort of thing should not be done lightly. In any case, Katela had done nothing he knew of to merit such an extreme course of action. He’d have a hard time explaining it to anyone, including his wife and himself. The longer he considered it, the clearer it became. He would have to find answers for Katela, justice even if such a thing existed.

While that was clear to Loch, he could not puzzle out why Katela had come directly to this place. Why would she not take the easier, safer path and petition either the King or his Steward? Whatever the answer was to that, he suspected he would also have to find it. Such was his lot now that he was his sister’s Steward.

Dorne’s quiet knock at the door intruded on Loch’s thoughts and he looked up to find his new aide had already entered his office. 

_”Sir, I set Katela up in a small room downstairs. I believe she may be unwell.”

“Oh?”_ Loch asked, hope at a convenient solution rising again and this time without his hand in it.

Dorne went on, _”What I mean is she became rather pale and withdrawn after we had finished.”_ 

Loch nodded at the door ajar behind Dorne. The younger man turned to close it and when he turned back, Loch continued. 

_”I think it unlikely that she would have eaten well on her trek to us down here,”_ Loch surmised and Dorne nodded, _””We will see how she feels in the morning. I will speak again with her then.”_ 

The following morning saw little change in Katela’s general condition. The woman seemed lost in her own world and this made Loch was unsure how to proceed. He eventually decided to send word to Minas Tirith for anyone who vouch for what Katela had reported. Once that was seen to, he called upon Katela and dismissed Dorne. Loch closed the door as well, privacy was best, and turned to consider the woman. Despite there being a chair and a bed in the room, Katela sat on the floor and stared at it. She may not even realise he was there, Loch thought. Sometimes Rin was like that.

_”M’lady,”_ Loch began and found that Katela looked up at him, _”There has been word of your daughter.”_ 

The hopeful expression on Katela’s face made it seem as though several of her years fell away but Loch’s expression remained sombre. As his expression remained unchanged, he saw questions start to flicker to life in Katela’s eyes. He expelled a breath, his mind shifting from one decision to another even as he stood there.

_”When I was up north, I met someone who was as you have described. She was a part of an ill-natured bunch that sailed a ship along the coast.”_ 

Katela shuddered with tension and Loch doubted whether he should have said anything at all. The hardest is not knowing but fearing the worst. It was something that had tormented his sister and he still felt a deep sense of guilt at that. Loch found himself wishing he had news of Rin, Hanasian and the Company. He missed three of their number particularly, men from the far reaches of the lands, banded together playing a game or brewing something nearly undrinkable or arguing with each other on how things had happened in the distant past. He quickly wrenched his thoughts back to his present surrounds. 

_”Their ship wrecked in a storm near the river mouth and broke apart on the heavy seas. We didn’t know how many were aboard, but two washed ashore. I believe your daughter Karlina may have been one of the pair. More than that I cannot yet say.”_ 

Katela breathed heavily as a tumult of conflicting emotions tore at her. Loch saw that she clutched a small cloth doll wrapped in a silk dress and wondered if it was all she had left of her daughter. Loch went to the door and summoned Dorne. 

He said to him, _”Lady Katela may stay or leave as she wishes.”_

Loch left before he could say even more. Already he suspected he had said too much. It was unlikely that he was wrong about connection between Katela and the woman that had washed to shore with Hanasian those months ago. And he knew well what had happened to Karlina. But he was not absolutely certain. Hanasian had said that he had met Karlina’s mother. Only he could know and he wasn’t here. Yet.

Loch stood on the front step and looked out. He had so many at his command here but there were few he would trust completely. Dorne was too new. His sargeant seemed genuine but the man still presented Loch with an enigma. There was something about the officer that suggested the man knew more from his time spent in Voromir’s service than he had admitted to. As badly as he might wish that Runner, Dhorgat and the other lads that came to be “his” boys in Rhun were with him now, they were not. Loch needed someone who was swift and trustworthy he could trust. 

Word had to be sent to Videgavia and Hanasian about Katela and this new development concerning the man that had tried to kill his sister. The thought made his blood boil and the memory of Rin’s deathly pallor as she was brought off that ship surfaced. Hanasian’s fear and desperation, the wailing of his nephew, the brewing rage of Farbarad. The crushing sense of defeat despite their victories elsewhere. His own terror that his sister might perish. Loch drew a deep breath. Short short of sending Dorne or going himself, he wasn’t sure how he would get word to where it was truly needed. He had lost himself in thought so deeply that he didn’t hear Dorne return until his aide cleared his throat.


----------



## Elora (Dec 11, 2013)

Loch turned and asked him without thinking too much, _”Corporal, if I was wanting to get a message to, say, Rohan, who could I entrust it to?”_ 

Dorne considered it a moment, _”From here, I know not. I suspect it would be easy to get a message to Minas Tirith with speed.” 

“Of course!”_ Loch suddenly exclaimed.

Hanasian and his sister were already travelling. He’d been so preoccupied with his wedding that this had slipped his mind. Loch squinted as he attempted to recall the plans. Hanasian had been intent on keeping it quiet, but if memory served they would have to call in on Minas Tirith. Molguv, Khule and Wulgof would be with them. Videgavia too. He knew where the Dirty Three would go in Minas Tirith. Then it occurred to Loch that he’d have to write the message himself. He couldn’t have Dorne write it and have it say what it needed to say in the hidden language that Hanasian and Mecarnil had shown him. Not just writing, then, but in a code he had not used for some time. Could he remember? 

He said to Dorne, who was watching him expectantly, _”No matter. By the time it got to who I send it to in Rohan, it would be old news anyway. Instead, I’m going to write -”_ 

It was a morning of realisations for Loch, for right at that moment it occurred to him that he could not do as he was planning. What would Rose say? It had been so long ago, just before his sister’s wedding. The Silver Bark and the enchanting Oganyan. So many of the men that were there are gone… Anras, Belegost, Mecarnil… is this what it’s like to be a veteran? Gone, Rose would have heard of the tales of that rather memorable night. Loch wondered how many names and faces Hanasian, Videgavia, and the Dirty Three had seen pass. Clearly, he could not send a coded missive to the Silver Bark Inn. Not as a newly married man.

Loch turned to face the path, frustrated, and saw that his sergeant was approaching. The man looked like he had something to say and on a morning like this, Loch was ill inclined to hear about it.

_”Report?”_ Loch asked anyway, little more than a grunt. 

_“Nothing out of the ordinary,”_ the sergeant replied and then, _”Considering that matters are in good order, I was thinking of putting in for some leave I have coming.”_ 

This was sudden…and why the rush to absent himself Loch wondered and yet…And yet! Another idea bubbled into life. He was full of them this morning. Frankly, it was tiring. He didn’t know how Rin managed it.

_”I think you’ve earned it. You’ve kept things in order here at a difficult time. Where are you headed?”_ he pressed, hoping fervently for the answer he needed. 

_“Minas Tirith,”_ the sergeant replied and Loch stared at him such that the man thought he needed to explain himself, _”It’s been some years since I was last there.” 

Loch nodded rapidly and tried not to look too pleased. Best to play it cool and detached. 

”I see. Who do you recommend to act in your stead while you’re away?” 

“Corporal Burksaen. He’s a straight fellow and follows orders. He’s due a promotion. Was passed over last year.” 

”I’ll take your recommendation into consideration and I’d like to speak with this Corporal Burksaen,” Loch replied, wondering who devil this new Corporal was and why he hadn’t met the man yet, ”I’ll approve your leave but it won’t commence until you reach Minas Tirith. I want you to take a message to some of my comrades. If I know them, they’ll be at the Silver Bark Inn. You know where that is?” 

The sergeant nodded, ”Yes, I know that place well. There was this dancer there-” 

“Yes,” Loch swiftly said, glanced over his shoulder and hushed his voice, ”I know her.” 

The sarge raised an eyebrow at his young commander. 

Loch went on, ”That’s why I know the men I am seeking will be there. You’ll know them when you see them. A big Haradian, a stern Easterling, and a cranky Dunlanding that looks like he could use a bath. I’ll give you the message when you are ready to leave. When you deliver it, tell them that the Kid sent you. Like as not they’ll bombard you with questions, and probably try to relieve you of any money you have on you. Be on your guard for that. Anyway, once you deliver it, your leave starts.” 

The sergeant gave Loch a crisp salute and left. 

Loch turned back to Dorne, ”I’m already tired. I need a nap. Wake me if anything urgent comes up, or when this corporal arrives.” 

Loch felt as though he had only just fallen asleep before Dorne shook him awake. He woke to discover it was night already.

”Sir,” Dorne said, ”Corporal Burksaen is reporting.” 

“Yes.. yes… good. I’ll be with him soon.” 

The meeting was short and to the point. It didn’t seem to Loch that the man had any divided, lingering loyalties. If anything, he may have old grudges and that could be very useful for him and his sister. Still, as Loch settled in to scratch out a coded message, he found himself keenly missing his Company._


----------



## Elora (Dec 13, 2013)

_”You are looking well, your highness,”_ Faramir said with a warm glint to his grey eyes.

He missed the glance Rin directed at her husband as he bowed and by the time he had straightened, Rin’s expression was smooth. Faramir turned slightly to grasp Hanasian’s forearm next.

_”Your recent elevation in position appears to agree with you, Lord of Cardolan,”_ Faramir continued.

_”How fares Minas Tirith in your care, Lord Steward?”_ Hanasian inquired, _”Well, I’d wager, judging by the twinkle in your eye.”

“Yes indeed,”_ Fararmir replied and then lowered his voice, _”Until, of course, the recent arrival of a certain crown princess from the northern realm.”_

Hanasian slid a hand between Rin’s shoulder blades, _”You need have no concern on that score.”_

Both men directed their attention to Rin however Rin was preoccupied with not slapping her husband or scowling at Faramir and, of course, remaining on her feet. In the four weeks it had taken them to journey from Edoras to Minas Tirith, Rin had been thoroughly tormented by Caeros thrice daily without respite. She’d only narrowly managed to get ready for this evening in time and muscles chorused raucous complaints after the last session.

_”Ignore them,”_ Lady Eowyn advised as she stepped forward, _”Pay neither man any heed.”

“I have no intention of that,”_ Rin solemnly returned and the former shieldmaiden smiled at the younger woman.

Then her expression shifted and her voice softened, _”Faramir and I were grieved to learn of events this past winter.”

“Indeed,”_ Faramir affirmed, his mirth melted away, _”May such sorrow never again haunt you.”_

Hanasian felt his wife nod, her words stolen and he stepped into the suddenly awkward silence, _”The King meted swift justice to those involved and for that we are grateful.”_

Eowyn stepped forward to claim Rin’s hand and lead her further into the dining room while the men remained where they were. Faramir’s attention remained on the women as they walked on, his eyes on the hem of their skirts as they trailed along the floor in their wake. Eowyn was clad all in blue while Rin wore a deep copper, almost the colour of sunset.

_”The matter is not closed,”_ Faramir murmured once they were far enough away.

_”Eomer has sent you tidings,”_ Hanasian quietly replied, statement rather than question.

Faramir nodded, _”I needs must discuss them with Lady Rosmarin.”

“Of course.”_

Both men looked up as their wives shared what could only be described as ominious laughter.

_”You realise both Legolas and Gimli are in the city,”_ Faramir warned and Hanasian was reminded of what had occurred the last time those two shared the city with his wife.

He doubted the men stationed the city walls would ever forget. They had passed the city gates shortly before midday and several of the men on the walls had called down warm greetings. Rin’s smile had been wide until her gaze settled on their young son and then she had tried to swallow it. It resulted in a coughing fit that woke Elian, while the Black Company men around them openly guffawed.

_”Twenty Rangers,”_ Hanasian replied and Faramir shrugged.

The corners of his mouth tilted upwards and he wagged his hand side to side before him. Chuckling, the two men started after their wives towards the table.


----------



## Elora (Dec 13, 2013)

Gerthod peered over the cracked rim of his tankard, brackish beer sloshing as he pretended to take a drink. Four weeks he had been waiting and there they were. Just as his new Commander had described. One looked to have something of a mountain giant in him. The Southron was massive. The second was a cool, self possessed Easterling. Silver showed at his temples and Gerthod knew that the man was watching everything all of the time. He knew the type. Then there was the Dunlander. That one was in desperate need of more than one bath and belligerently squabbling with the Southron when he wasn’t trying to pick a fight with one of the other patrons in the Silver Bark Tavern common room.

No one else there was interested because everyone could see that the three men were trouble if they wanted to be. What was odd about the Dunlander was the queer collar he was wearing. It was tattered and frayed, but jarringly blue and utterly out of place against his scuffed layers of leather. After four weeks of waiting for these three, Gerthod found himself reluctant to approach them. The message, written on thick hide and tucked into his jerkin, itched at him. All he had to do was cross to their table, deliver it and in an hour his leave would finally begin. That, or he’d be picking his teeth off the filthy floor one by one.

He set his tankard down in a puddle of condensation on his table. This could be some sort of test. He’d already checked the message to see if anything was really written there. There was, outlandish squiggles. Some sort of code. His new Commander, this Steward appointed by the mysterious Lady of Cardolan, was not at all like his previous lord. Perhaps his new Commander was testing his obedience or his capacity to think for himself on his feet. He’d yet to ascertain which trait Lochared valued more. If it were obedience, then he’d need to pass the message one. If it were judgement, then he should get up and leave. Probably should have done that earlier. Gerthod was frowning at his tankard when he observed it to skid across the table.

He looked up to find the very three men most people would avoid if they had any sense, crowded around his table. The Dunlander shoved his tankard against Gerthod’s again and then dropped into a vacant chair. The Easterling, who sat straight in his chair, followed him. It made the Dunlander’s slouch seem both slovenly and insolent. As for the mountain giant, Gerthod’s chair creaked as the Southron leant his considerable weight on the back of it.

_”You’ve been staring at us all night,”_ the Easterling calmly announced.

_”Least he can do is buy us an ale, right?”_ the Dunlander chipped in and lifted an arm to get the attention of the tavern wenches.

The Easterling continued to stare at Gerthod and as there was now no going anywhere, Gerthod threw down the hand his new Commander had dealt him. _”The Kid sent me.”_

His chair creaked anxiously as the Southron leaned forward.

_”Which Kid?”_ the Easterling asked and the Dunlander swore when the tavern wenches ignored him.

Gerthod slowly slid his hand into his jerkin, withdrew the hide and tossed it onto the table. The Easterling picked the hide up, water dripped from it, and opened it out. The hide was so thick that the message was in no danger from being smudged or erased entirely.

_”What is he to you?”_ the Southron asked, voice like grinding stone.

_”He’s my commanding officer,”_ Gerthod replied and concentrated on picking up his warm, watery ale without his hand betraying a tremor.

The Easterling’s cold, dark eyes flicked over the tidings within while the Dunlander stood, his chair scraping over the rough boards underfoot, to shout for ale.

_”This is for Hanasian,”_ the Easterling stated and Gerthod shrugged.

_”That’s no concern of mine. The message is delivered and my leave starts.”

“Leave?”_ the Dunlander exclaimed, head snapping back to Gerthod, _”He gets leave?! When we’d last get leave, eh?”

“Four weeks ago, in Edoras,”_ the Easterling replied, _”And your leave will have a wait a while longer yet.”_

He jerked his head at the Southron and before Gerthod could protest he was bodily lifted out of his chair and out of the Silver Bark Tavern. Now, four weeks in a dark, smoke clogged common room was too long even for Gerthod and he had wanted to leave three weeks ago. But not like this. As he was hauled unceremoniously through the streets of Minas Tirith, the bellicose Dunlander continued without surcease.

_“I bet he gets paid more too. And he doesn’t have to walk the length and breadth of Middle Earth for it. We’re all on the Cardolan pay roll now.”

“Lost your pay already?”_ the Southron carrying Gerthod inquired and the Dunlander snarled.

_”You robbed me blind with that last wager. I was sure she’d scarper as soon as she was through the gates!”

“Your own fault,”_ the Easterling replied, _”She would have had she the energy to. You watched every training session. You should have known better.”

“Course I watched. Everyone did. Didn’t notice you missing one either,”_ the Dunlander retorted and then, while the Southron chuckled knowingly, _”Since he didn’t buy us no ale, perhaps another arrangement can be reached. We’re all on the same side now. Perhaps a loan…no, wait, not a loan. Consider it more of an investment.”

“Aye. An investment in your continued good health,”_ the Southron suggested, his teeth flashing white and glistening in the night.


----------



## Elora (Dec 13, 2013)

Gerthod was convinced that the three men who had absconded with him would likely dump him in a dark alley somewhere, investment or not. Instead, he found himself deposited in what seemed to be an office of some sort. It was well appointed and generously lit. Of course, given that he was in the building at the top of the city where the King resided, that was no surprise. There was no need to shepherd tallow here. 

A thick carpet softened the floors and the walls were panelled in a richly polished wood. Even the chairs scattered about were finely made. The office was a study of blues and silvers: Cardolan’s colours. That and the Rangers stationed outside at the doors made it obvious. He wondered if he would be left here all night. He had no idea what to expect of Cardolan but he imagined there would be little love lost, all things considered. 

He musing this when he heard movement in the hall beyond. The door was finally opened and a most extraordinary creature stepped through. Gerthod knew he was staring but he found it impossible to stop. She canted her head to one side and considered him frankly in her own turn. Her skin was alabaster and her hair was pulled smoothly back from her face to fall thickly from the crown of her head to her hips. Waves and waves of finely spun, pale gold. The delicate structure of her face was all the more apparent. Sapphires girdled her hips, glinting in the light of the office, but aside from that she wore no other ornamentation. There was no fillet. No gems dripped from that long throat of hers or glittered at her wrist. What struck Gerthod most, though, were her eyes. They were the colour of a storm tossed sea and they were trained on him, unblinking.

Belated, he realised she had not entered alone. There were two men at her shoulder, both Rangers by the look of them, and their expressions were reserved. As for the woman, her expression was unreadable. If the Easterling’s gaze had been cool, though, hers felt as though it cut through him like a hot knife. The woman took a deep breath and then slid past him, carefully keeping well out of his reach, for the desk. The two men, one sandy haired and the other dark, were far less circumspect. The dark haired Ranger had a piece of hide rolled up in one hand and a sword with a blue stone in the hilt on his hip. He looked to be well dressed and Gerthod guessed that this man was the new Lord of Cardolan, husband to the woman who stood now behind the desk and founding Captain of the Black Company of Arnor.

_”You have not given your name,”_ the sandy haired Ranger said, voice a rough growl that seemed to match his face.

_”Sergeant Gerthod, and my commanding officer is-“

“My brother,”_ the woman said and Gerthod was surprised at how low her voice was.

_”Yes,”_ he replied and she arched a pale brow at her husband.

_”Yes, your highness,”_ Gerthod stumbled awkwardly and thought he caught a hint of disappointment once he had used her proper title.

The Lord of Cardolan slapped the hide he carried against his thigh, _”Was there aught else Lochared bade you to say?”

“No, m’Lord. Just that message to three men he said would call in at the Silver Bark Tavern.”

“Are you aware of the contents of that message?”_ the sandy haired Ranger inquired and Gerthod found the man had somehow managed to get closer.

_”No.”

“Ah…a shame,”_ the Lady of Cardolan sighed at her husband, _”Such a promising start. I was inclined to like him.”

“You can’t like everyone who forgets titles,”_ her husband murmured, reading the message encoded on the hide he carried.

_”Your highness?”_ Gerthod nervously asked. The scent of sweat, his own, enveloped his head.

She lifted her eyes to his but the sandy haired Ranger with the face that had seen too much answered, _”You know more. Even I can see that, and given the unfortunate events of recent history...”

“I swear, I have done precisely as instructed! I have no idea what the Commander wrote!”

“But there is more, sergeant,”_ the Lady of Cardolan said.

“_I had no part, none whatsoever, in that!”

“I wish I could believe you,”_ she quietly said and a sad smile curved her lips.

_”On my life, your highness, I had no part in Lord Voromir’s treachery. While he was my commanding officer, and I had no choice but to heed his orders, I did all that I could to hinder him. Had I…had I of known the true extent of his actions…”

“What did you know?”

“He sought to prove that Cardolan would rise against King Elessar. But I did not know that he would strike at you, your Highness.”_

She studied him a long moment before she looked away, _”Even Voromir did not know that, I suspect. Tell me, did you know a man called Nildrick?”

“Aye. A good man.”_

There was silence a moment and he thought he glimpsed sorrow on her face before the Lady of Cardolan spoke again, _”I am told you are on leave?”

“Yes, your highness,”_ he answered and whatever he had seen was gone again. She was impossible to read!

_”Then I thank you for seeing to this, Sergeant, and I release you to seek more pleasant pursuits.”_

Gerthod blinked, saluted hard and then realised he should bow. She was far more senior in rank than Voromir had ever been. Then he hurried from the office. The door was closed behind him and he stood in the hall with two of her Rangers. They watched the man rub at his head, bewildered or bewitched. Their mistress had that effect when she had a mind to. They exchanged a knowing glance as he departed down the hall.

Inside the office, Hanasian sprawled into a chair while Rin studied what her brother had scrawled across the hide. It was his hand. He hated writing and clenched at the quill as if he would throttle it. It made his characters tense and crowded, as though they knew their creator might set upon them at any moment. But, aside from recognising Loch’s hand, the message was otherwise incomprehensible.

_”You should teach me this,”_ she said and Farbarad snorted at that from his own chair.

_”So I shall, as soon as you teach me Dunlendic,”_ Hanasian smoothly answered, for this was an old argument.

_”It’s just like Aduanic, only different”_ she replied and set the hide down, _”Let’s recap. Your sister has confessed to the killing of a woman who now appears to have been in league with the man who tried to kill me. And the dead woman’s mother has now arrived on my brother’s doorstep looking for her daughter.”_

Rin shook her head slowly from side to side as the enormity of it all unfolded. Had Voromir really been Andred’s master, the person behind all of it? And now she had no choice but to become involved in Halcwyn’s situation. Faramir had said over dinner that he had something to discuss with her and Hanasian had sinced confirmed that Eomer had written to Faramir about the dead conspirator.

_”Was he behind all of it?”_ Rin wondered aloud.

_”He was Aragorn’s master of…clandestine matters,”_ Farbarad observed but Hanasian shook his head.

_”Not all of it,”_ he demurred for Mecarnil and what had unfolded east of the Misty Mountains was the result of an entirely different stream of malcontent. _”Still, I knew I should have done something about him in Pelargir. Loch named him even then.”

“Stag and Bear,”_ Rin recalled, nodding slowly, _”I must look in on Voromir’s widow before we depart. It would be best to see if word of his sons could be had as well.”

“And what of Bear?”_ Farbarad asked and Rin sighed.

She leaned against the edge of the desk, _”What of Bear? If we start taking pre-emptive action now we set ourselves on Voromir’s path.”

“We would be best advised to remain on guard whilst we are here and to set out for Lochared as swiftly as possible,”_ Hanasian announced and Farbarad nodded.

_”Escort at all times, lassie. Without exception. And no House of Healing either, I’m afraid.”_

Rin’s shoulders slumped but she did not argue.

Hanasian said, _”Faramir will seek you out tomorrow to discuss the matter of Halcywn. Perhaps, we could secure a ship out of Harlond. It would be faster than travelling over land.”

“I’ll see to it,”_ Farbarad said and then, _”What of this sergeant?”

“I like him,”_ Rin insisted, _”He’s discreet. Loch trusts him. And the Dirty Three didn’t tear him to pieces. That has to stand for something.”

“Still, he was one of Voromir’s,”_ Hanasian said.

_“So was Rowdy! You heard what he said about him,”_ Rin returned and then heaved a sigh. It was late, she was tired, and she had to think through how she was going to handle the Halcwyn matter on the morrow.

_”We should keep an eye on him too. Perhaps encourage him to take ship with us,”_ Farbarad said.

_”Watch him, but there’ll be enough of Voromir’s people resenting me without revoking the sergeant’s leave,”_ she muttered.

Her hand floated to her lips to stifle a yawn and at that Hanasian stood, _”And that is quite enough for one day.”_


----------



## Elora (Dec 13, 2013)

The next morning saw Rin standing in the training ground usually reserved for the Knights of Minas Tirith. Careos held out a helm towards her and she already had the padded cap on.

_”It’s too big,”_ she said.

He answered, _”They usually are. Better too big than too small and, before you get started, they always occlude your vision in some way. However, the protection they offer is usually considered a benefit that outweighs that disadvantage.”_

After five weeks of training, Caeros was reasonably confident that she’d take the helm from him and put it on instead of tossing it aside. He was proven correct and this was encouraging. It meant she was coming to trust him and that was important. Of course, it did not mean that she would do as she was told. He suspected that she would always consider orders, instructions and laws as pieces of advice or recommendations. How Hanasian had managed to keep his Company Healer from dragging the rest of the Company into outright chaos was remarkable. 

Rin dropped the helm, borrowed from one of the younger knights, onto her head. It wobbled, clearly too large. Rin eyed him from within. It was a distinct I told you so look. Caeros ignored it.

_”It just needs more padding,”_ he said.

_”Really?”_ Rin muttered sarcastically and then, _”Between the padding and the steel, it’s a wonder knights don’t collapse under the weight or from heat exhaustion.”

“Rigourous training builds strength and endurance,”_ Caeros replied, distracted by the need to locate something to pad the helm with. Rin was already wearing the gambeson.

_”The same could be said of suffering,”_ she dryly responded and then, _”Do you think you could help?”_

Caeros realised that she was padding the helm with her own long, tightly braided hair. She had stuffed most of it up and into it but the thick gambeson sleeves meant that that she could not reach all the way back to finish. He nodded, came to stand behind her and prodded the remaining hair into place. She didn’t flinch or shy away. She just stood there with him behind her, fidgeting with the hilt of her beautiful sword. Only five weeks of intensive, gruelling, punishing training. She trusted him. At least this much. He realised he was grinning in anticipation. Now they could really get started.

At some point an audience was acquired. Rin was used to the Black Company gathering around but this audience included knights. Ordinarily she would have been horrified but she was too busy this time to pay them any heed. She had no idea what had gotten into Caeros. The man was more than monster today. He was a demon. Thank goodness for the helm and gambeson. Without them, she’d be poleaxed on the ground, drooling and witless. She still might be if she didn’t pay attention. Sweat stung her eyes and so she found herself relying more and more on practised sequences when she could not clear her eyes. She had to moderate her breathing too thought the urge to pant became oppressive. At some point, it had to end and she clung to that thought, grit her teeth and tried not to embarrass herself.

Eventually, Caeros stepped back and sniffed.

_”What would you call that?”

“Not falling over,”_ Rin gasped, turned away and leaned against the fence that was far too close tactically but blessedly near in every other sense.

_”You let me corner you,”_ Caeros observed as she leaned against the rail and struggled for air. Her shoulders heaved, _”But at least you did not completely humiliate yourself.”

“A success, then,”_ she panted, sheathed her sword and pulled the helm from her head.

She yanked the cap off as well and dropped both to the ground. Her hair was soaked and her cheeks flushed.

_”Yes, I suppose so,”_ Caeros allowed gently and then, _”For an amateur.”_

She muttered something in Dunlendic but it was half hearted.

_”There you are,”_ Faramir called and Caeros looked up to find the Lord of Ithilien and Steward of Gondor striding towards them through the morning.

_”I hope I’m not interrupting,”_ he said.

_”No, no,”_ Rin answered a little too frantically and Caeros smiled.

_”Not at all, my Lord. We had just finished our first session of the day.”

“First? How many are there?”

“Three,”_ Rin moaned and Caeros’ grin widened.

He nodded respectfully at Faramir and clapped a hand on the back of Rin’s gambeson, _”Midday, m’Lady and, I think, we’ll switch this cotton for a leather gambeson.”_

Rin groaned as Caeros walked away and Faramir said, _”Perhaps we can discuss this another time.”

“I’d rather get it over with now, provided I don’t have to walk anywhere.”

“Well and good,”_ Faramir agreed and leant against the other side of the fence. If there was one thing he had learned as a shield-maiden’s husband, it was not to argue with a strong-minded woman immediately after a sparring session.


----------



## Elora (Dec 13, 2013)

It was some time before Rin returned. She was sorely in need of a bath, particularly if the expressions of the two Rangers who served as her escort that morning were anything to go by. The difference between her Rangers and the Black Company is that the Rangers were too polite to say anything. At least to her directly. She had no doubts they had quite a bit to say in their own company, particularly now that Caeros was training her. In fact, she was convinced some of the training routines Caeros used were not entirely of his making and that she was being training by twenty Rangers, not one. But there was to be no bath, she saw, for Hanasian was pacing restlessly.

_”Didn’t Caeros tell you that I was with Farmir?”_ she asked.

_”Oh, he told me,”_ Hanasian answered and Rin realised then that the source of his consternation was not her delay in returning from the morning session.

Diplomacy was not her strongest skill and his sister’s fate sat in the balance, beyond his control, but still she felt a little stung. She began to peel the damp, stained gambeson off as she walked.

_”Well?”_ Hanasian implored and Rin grimaced for having let things dangle. Hanasian did not like to wait for answers when it came to those he loved and he loved his sister dearly.

_”I said nothing of Voromir,”_ she began, _”For his role is as yet unclear and the man is dead. Eomer’s missive to Faramir contained nothing of it. Rather, it focused on the likely identity of the dead woman and where her body had been found. It said nothing of Halcwyn and mentioned you only indirectly.”_

Rin let the gambeson fall to the floor. It was heavy, soaked with sweat. So too was the tunic she had worn under it. She felt the clammy fabric cling to her back.

_”I indicated my surprise that the matter had not been brought to my attention directly, considering the location of the supposed crime was within my borders and was allegedly involved men now in my employ. Cardolan has not been annexed by Rohan, nor a Prefect appointed.

“I said that if the woman was who Eomer believed she was, her life had been forfeit the moment she joined that traitorous cabal. I pointed out that good men had died, you had been attacked, our home and family attacked and our daughter perished. 

“Lastly, I said that she had attacked men bringing her to face trial for her actions and eluded lawful custody. Such a dangerous and desperate criminal might do anything should someone else cross her path and that it was possible she had perished as a result of self-defence.

“As the matter has obvious personal connections that would throw my impartiality into question, I stated that Eomer had best act as he saw fit given he had appointed himself arbiter of the matter.”_

Rin prodded at the sodden gambeson with the dusty toe of her boot and turned to face Hanasian. He was staring at her but she could not tell what he was thinking.

_”But we know who the dead woman is. I identified her and Halcwyn confessed to killing her,”_ Hanasian countered.

_“Yes, but Eomer did not know that when he wrote to Faramir. All Faramir needed to do was to decide if Gondor would take this up. They won’t now and so the matter will be left to Eomer. Is that not what you were hoping for?”_

Hanasian continued to stare at her, clearly puzzled, but he nodded.

_”Well then,”_ Rin said, _”I didn’t mess it up entirely. Now I need a bath!”_

Hanasian watched his wife retreat into the adjoining room. Training had his been idea entirely and it was transforming her in more ways than he had imagined. The sweaty, weary woman that had just left was growing into her birthright right before his eyes and it was astonishing to behold. She had artfully handled this and now it was possible that disaster for Halcwyn might be averted. Eomer, he guessed, was inclined to mercy for all the reasons his wife had just outlined. Karlina was a pawn when all was said and done, dangerous but not inherently malevolent. The man responsible, however, was another matter entirely and now a mother grieved and searched for answers.

He wondered if Rin could see past her own anger to recognise another mother’s grief. She had an unforgiving assessment of Karlina and he could appreciate why. But her mother needed to be carefully dealt with. He resolved to speak to Rin about this in the hope she’d take his counsel. Just as he bent to pick the gambeson up, a knock sounded at the door. Hanasian turned to see two familiar individuals arrive. Both wore openly pleased expressions of greeting but their eyes combed the room.

_”She’s not here right now,”_ Hanasian said and Gimli looked disappointed.

However Legolas tilted his head and the Woodland’s Prince smiled faintly, _”She is not far. The lady sings.”_

Hansian suppressed a curse for elvish hearing and his wife’s fondness of singing in the bath and adopted a stern expression, _”She is a wife and mother now. She has responsibilities that cannot be set aside. More to the point, she’d not to go anywhere without an escort. It’s for her own safety!”

“Oh, we wouldn’t dream of leaving her,”_ Gimli smiled, _”Not after what she did to the Harlond last time.”

“Is it true she broke into Steward’s office?”_ Legolas inquired mildly.

_”And out of jail, but that was before and if you think I am letting her go anywhere with either of you two, you are sorely mistaken. Dwarvish liquor! What were you thinking?”

“She stole it,”_ Gimli protested and then fondly said, _”Mischevious imp.”_

Legolas turned to select a chair and settled into it. There was no getting rid of either of them, Hanasian realised.

_”How’s retirement treating you?”_ Legolas inquired.

_”Retired? I’ve yet to find a day’s peace,”_ Hanasian muttered.

_”You married her, laddie,”_ Gimli replied.

_”And with your eyes wide open, if I recall. Unmitigated chaos, I told you,”_ Legolas recalled.

_”And yet, here you both are,”_ Hanasian returned.

_”Just like you, we can’t resist the excitement. Ithilien is full of trees,”_ Gimli stated with some distaste.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


Loch stood on the stone pier and studied the scene before him.

_”Damn,”_ Loch groaned and watched a thick pillar of smoke rise into the clear blue sky, _”This is not going to be pretty. She’ll have my hide.”

“Lady Rose, Sir?”_ Dorne asked.

_”No,”_ Loch answered glumly but said nothing of his sister to the young corporal. Dorne would have to meet the Lady of Cardolan on his own terms, just like the rest of them.


----------



## Elora (Jan 6, 2014)

Married her he did, and gladly too. It was precisely the fire that he saw while she trained with Caeros that had drawn him ever closer to her. In the passing weeks he had noticed that his wife’s vigour had transferred from avoiding training to participating in training. She was not one to abandon a cause because it was doomed or too difficult, no matter how futile, so clearly she had changed her mind. Now she wanted to train and while he had hoped for this, Hanasian was entirely uncertain of what had inspired this shift. Was it, he wondered as he leaned against the fence, that she relished the challenge it offered. Certainly she was enjoying herself. He saw her grin as she blocked a low sweep of Caeros’ blade. 

What is more, she had foregone the opportunity to slip away covertly for some mischief with that Elf and Dwarf. Instead, she and Legolas had passed the time with yet more training: knives and close combat instead of sword. Caeros had appreciated the break and found the sessions illuminating to observe from the sidelines. Knives, he learned, were his student’s strength. She was no match for an Elf, no mortal could be, yet she gave Legolas a few things to think about that had the Dwarf chortling into his beard.

With the Lady of Cardolan devoting so much of her time to training, Videgavia called his Company to order on the morning of their last full day in Minas Tirith. He found that getting the Dirty Three to rise so early, let alone get them out on the parade ground, was a difficult feat. However Videgavia persisted for he perceived that they all needed reminding that they were Company, a military outfit, in the service of Cardolan.

With a return to Cardolan in the foreseeable future, it was necessary to return to established discipline. Particularly when the Rangers looked like transforming Doc into one of the most disciplined member of their party. Fond as he was of the Lady of Cardolan, Videgavia knew that if she was more disciplined than his Company then he had lapsed as a Captain in a critical way. He also knew that the Dirty Three would rather eat their own boots than let her outdo them. Thus, the Company assembled, rag tag and bleary eyed but including the Dirty Three that morning. There was, Videgavia saw, a lot of work to be done.

On the last evening in Minas Tirith, Lord Faramir bade all to gather for a feast. Even after the day of drills and weapons practice, the Company turned out looking their best, reasonably well groomed, in their Company dress blacks. Hanasian also wore his dress blacks, though his bore no rank or insignia. Rin wore a simple dress, a muted blue-grey, that was beautiful as she was solemn. It seemed surreal to Hanasian to have both his wife and the core of the old company in such a formal setting without the distraction of some political, even if he could not guess at the cause of his wife’s stillness. Had she Dreamed she would have mentioned it and she had said nothing.

Still, the fare that evening was delicious; the ale fresh, and there was mesmerising entertainment. In time, Faramir rose and those gathered stilled to learn of the purpose of such an evening. 

_”It has been a pleasant few days having you people of the north visit here with us. Weighty matters have been discussed and resolved far easier than otherwise may have been possible. This morning I had sent a message by swift rider to Rohan for King Eomer. But today also I received a message from King Eomer. My wife, Lady Eowyn, will read her brother’s message to you.”_ 

He stepped aside and the Lady Eowyn stood, a rolled parchment in her hand. She carefully unfurled it, drew a deep breath and began in a clear, unhurried voice.

_”This message from my brother is to the King, but as King Elessar resides in his northern realm for a time, the matter at hand falls to my Lord husband as Steward of Gondor in the King’s stead. I have asked to read this to you since it pertains to a matter close to you.”_

Eowyn then looked down at the parchment and read aloud. 

_”I write to you pertaining a matter that occurred on our western frontier. It concerns a woman by the name of Karlina and the manner of her death. Halcwyn, sister to Hanasian, Lord of Cardolan, had approached me to confess her part in the woman’s death. I myself questioned the Lord of Cardolan, and it became clear to me that this matter concerned the Reunited Kingdom most closely.

After further consideration of all aspects and the information available to me, several concerns have come to light. Firstly, this deed did not take place on lands ruled by Rohan. Second, Karlina had taken up with unsavoury men that wilfully attacked the family home of the Lord and Lady of Cardolan and successfully carried out the kidnapping of Hanasian on the eve of the birth of their children – an egregious act. Thirdly, I am aware that the woman escaped the custody of her guard before she was slain. Had she remained with her guard, I believe she would have survived to answer for the charges brought against her. 

“After much thought, I have hereby freed Lady Halcwyn on her own recognizance, as she has sworn to appear and face any charge that may be brought from the land of Cardolan, where the incident took place. Since Cardolan had ceded their royal charge to the Reunited Kingdom of Arnor and Gondor, it now lies with the King of Gondor to hear any grievance and to bring charge. Until such time as the Reunited Kingdom brings any charges against those involved in Karlina’s demise, including citizens of Rohan, I consider this matter put to rest.”_

Lady Eowyn rolled the scroll and passed it to Faramir. Beside Hanasian, he felt his wife quiver and he glanced at her. She was holding her breath, he noted, and her eyes were trained with startling intensity upon the Steward as he stood and took Eowyn’s hand in his own. 

_”I have taken as my responsibility as Steward of Gondor, and ruling on this matter in the stead of King Elessar, I have taken the liberty of speaking to the Lady of Cardolan, her highness Princess Romarin, of this matter and it is not lost on me how uncannily her words echo that of Eomer King. 

“I myself could not imagine anything so horrendous than to be forcibly taken from my wife’s side so close to the birth of my child. Further, there remains the possibility that the distress caused by the attack on her family and men, the assault on her home and the sudden absence in violent and uncertain circumstances of her husband resulted in the early onset and difficulties that resulted in the tragic loss of a child. 

“If I was to bring any charge in this matter, they would be against the woman Karlina and those implicated in the treasonous, vicious plot perpetrated against Cardolan. Therefore, I say that this matter is closed unless King Elessar himself finds cause to pursue this matter further. “_


----------



## Elora (Jan 6, 2014)

Faramir picked up his wine glass and said to the silent guests, _”Now, I hope, the full measure of grief has been avoided this night and we can enjoy these last hours before your departure. It has been a long road from Cardolan to Minas Tirith. A fine sea-going ship has been procured for you and will make for the port of Edhellond. May your journey henceforth be free of care and trouble. To the Reunited Kingdom, to Arnor, to Cardolan!”_ 

Faramir lifted his glass and a cheer went up around the room thrice, though it was somewhat delayed from Hanasian and Rin and muted. Both struggled with grief and memories of that dark time. Yet they looked to one another and Rin slowly expelled the breath she had been holding. They lifted their glasses in unison and drank, but they could not applaud. There was too much sorrow, too close, for that. Still, they felt an undeniable sense of relief and were glad of the Steward’s ruling. Hanasian sought his wife’s face, leaned into the softness of her hair and pressed a kiss to her cheek. At that, he saw a smile come over her face. 

With the formalities seen to, the Company set to feasting and merrymaking with gusto. Even the Rangers seemed to enjoy themselves though, in truth, it was difficult to tell. Hanasian and Farbarad knew, of course, and Rin had a practiced eye for when a Ranger was enjoying himself. Still, the night invevitably wound to a close and when Eowyn and Faramir went to the door of the hall, Hanasian and Rin stood. The Steward of Gondor and the White Lady of Rohan bade each a good night and fair journey on the morrow. While Hanasian and Rin lingered with Eowyn and Faramir in quiet discussion and leavetaking, Videgavia harangued his men into a single file.

Much to Hanasian’s surprise, the Daleman succeeded. They even had reasonable tempo as they started to march back to their accommodations. The Rangers, of course, slipped silently away, some forward and others lingering for their duty centred on the Lord and Lady of Cardolan.

_”Only one day,”_ Hanasian remarked on the way back to their rooms.

_”I know,”_ his wife answered, sounding rather chagrined. Behind them, Farbarad chuckled and Rin sighed and that, Hanasian knew, there had been a wager on that for once had not gone in his wife’s favour.

_”I told you, lassie, set a fire under that Daleman and he’ll accomplish anything,”_ Farbarad observed.

_”I didn’t set one, though!”_ Rin protested, _”And the Dirty Three have been drunk for a sevenday straight!”_

Hanasian eyed his wife sidelong and wondered how she’d know that, given she was so busy training.

_”Oh, you set one by the name of Caeros,”_ Farbarad demurred and Rin sighed again when he said, _”And it will cost you.”

“Somehow, Caeros always does one way or another.”_

Ahead, Hanasian could hear the Company march. It wasn't military precision, but considering how much they had eaten and drank, it was a respectable formation. They managed to keep in step. There seemed few Gondorians from the last round of recruiting here in Minas Tirith a few seasons ago now. Hanasian recalled the days when the Company had filled its ranks with Gondorians and a while later, Easterlings. Yet here the Company was now, Gondorians and Easterlings alike. What their commission with Cardolan would be from here out he did not know, but he could see that the Company he had started would live on, for better or worse, in the years to come. He could see Lochared at its head one day, as captain. He had not known the true extent of potential that Lochared or his sister possessed on that day he had recruited the young man. That had unfurled with time and the memories caused him to reach for Rin’s hand as they continued on their way to the guest chambers allotted to them.

They arose early the next day to embark upon the walk to the quay. This time, Videgavia had the Company in double file and the Rangers modified their formation for the city streets they had to pass through and the children in their midst. Faramir and Eowyn greeted them at the dock. The ship was a solid river and coast runner that could go out to sea if required. Supplies were loaded and the Company and Rangers filed aboard. Farbarad took Hanavia with him, the young lad unable to wait on the dock with his parents. The prospect of a voyage was simply too exciting to resist. Faramir passed a small sheaf of papers to Hanasian and pulled him aside while Eowyn and Rin bent their heads together. The sails were let down and slowly began to puff. Aboard, the ship’s Captain cried something about the tide and so Hanasian and Rin hastened aboard. The lines were released, the anchor already weighed and soon they were off, bound for Edhellond.


----------



## Elora (Jan 10, 2014)

Farbarad could not but help notice something that morning. As he travelled back and forth over the deck, emptying wooden pails of water warmed in the ship’s galley into a larger wooden tub set up on the deck, Caeros was keeping a certain lad distracted. Hanavia had his mother’s temprament in nearly all ways but one. Rin was notoriously fond of baths. Hanavia, on the other hand, had reached the age that most boys reached wherein a bath was only narrowly preferable to having his hair brushed - which was to say that they should be opposed at all costs. Thus, the tub was set up above deck because Hanavia’s bath invariably resulted in a great deal of water leaving his tub in the struggle between son and parent. 

Caeros had been given the task of keeping the boy engaged. If Hanavia saw the tub then there was no doubt that he’d quickly work out what was coming next and abscond. Like mother, like son in that respect. For that reason, Rin was lurking below deck and waiting for the tub to be filled. She had to emerge at the last moment and waylay Hanavia. Caeros’ role then would turn from playmate to well intentioned captor. What Farbarad noticed as he trudged back and forth was how well Caeros seemed to fulfil his function as playmate. 

Hanavia was not a demonstrative lad. Like his mother and his father, he was a quiet boy. Still, Caeros had him chortling easily, disarmed and thoroughly engaged. Farbarad emptied the last pail in and flicked a signal in Caeros’ direction. The younger Ranger nodded and soon enough, he had managed to fish Hanavia out of his boots. Truth be told, the lad needed no excuse to kick his shoes off in any case. Still, Farbarad thought as he leaned against the hatch, Havavia responded well to Caeros. In fact, of all the Rangers that had sworn service to Cardolan and Rin, only Caeros was able to get the young princeling to laugh. 

_”Is he ready?”_ a familiar voice asked, hushed whisper. 

Farbarad glanced over his shoulder and saw Rin was lurking, _”He’s managed to get his boots off. If he starts on the lad’s tunic, the game will be up. He’s fast, that boy, too fast for his own good.” 

“I know!”_ Rin sighed and seemed oblivious to the irony of her frustration for the same could be said of Hanavia's mother. 

_”Well…that tunic of his needs a wash too,”_ she said, making her mind up. 

_”Where’s Hanasian?” 

“Hiding,”_ Rin replied. 

Farbarad couldn’t blame the man. Bathing Hanavia was akin to a pitched battle. The boy could squirm like an eel and he used every trick in the book. 

_”That being the case,”_ Farbarad said, _”Would you like some assistance?”_ 

Rin’s eyes narrowed slightly and she began rolling up her sleeves. She wore, he noted, a simple narrow tunic of faded red cotton and her very worn and scuffed Company leathers, stuffed into her old military boots. Her hair was braided loosely and wound around her head. In short, she meant business. 

_”No…I’m going to do this. The moment I need help, he’s won,”_ she declared stubbornly and set off. 

Farbarad watched her stride across the deck, the bright morning sun gleaming on her golden hair. Hanavia also caught sight of his mother. Whether it was some innate instinct or the look on her face, the boy seemed to ken to what was happening. At that moment, his Ranger playmate became his anchor. Rin collected up her shouting, squirming son, resolutely crossed to the tub and the battle began. Hanavia went in clothes and all and Farbarad wondered if he had not found the lad’s Ranger. Caeros folded his arms and watched on, a smile tugging at the corner of his lips, as mother and son faced off over a bar of soap. The curious, strong willed boy would need a Ranger just as Rin did. Farbarad resolved to discuss the matter further with Hanavia’s parents. 

It took quite some doing, and admittedly it was hard to tell who had bathed whom by the time it was done, but soon enough a small boy ran naked over the deck and away from his sodden, dripping mother. Rin dropped Hanavia’s clothing into what was left of the water in the tub and fixed a hard stare on Careos. The Ranger was smirking. 

_”Not a word,”_ she warned and fished the bar of soap out of the water to wave at him, _”Or I’ll find somewhere to put this.”_ 

Caeros executed a mock bow and sauntered off, still smirking. 

It took them ten days, all told, to glide down the Anduin and along the spectacular southern coast on favourable winds and currents. By the time they entered the harbour of Edhellond, Hanavia had himself a Ranger. 

_”Don’t for an instant think this will get you out of training. As soon as we’re off this ship, my lady, we’re back to it,”_ Caeros said and it was Rin’s turn to smile. 

_”Oh I wouldn’t dream of it…though…I have to wonder where you’ll find the time with all your new duties...” 

“What duties?_” Caeros asked hesitantly. 

_”Farbarad did not tell you? Oh, tricksy Wolf!” 

“What duties?”_ Caeros asked again and Rin’s smile grew brighter still. 

_”Oh…the usual…Baths, for one.” 

“Baths? I’m his Ranger, not his nursemaid!” 

“It could be worse… much worse,” Farbarad observed dryly and then, ”Not that I would trade those precious first months for all the gold in Harad.” 

“Yes, definitely baths…and I’m sure there are other things I can think up,”_ Rin continued. 

Still, the pleasant voyage was sharply punctuated by the sight that greeted them at Edhellond. The charred bones of a ship had those aboard murmuring amongst themselves as they slipped past and weighed anchor at a nearby berth. What had caused that, Rin wondered, as she peered at the burnt timbers from the cabin window. Outside the cabin, Videgavia was revising orders. 

_”Tight formation, let’s keep this fast and clean. Our objective is to secure a suitable location to take stock. Remember, we’re on foot this time and we have two children in our midst.” _

Rin felt a shiver skate down her spine at Vid’s words. This time…he meant Bree and the near catastrophe. No one had forgotten that. A hand, strong and steady, closed on her shoulder and gently squeezed. Rin looked into Hanasian’s face and saw he too was studying the ruined ship nearby. 

_”It could mean anything,”_ he said and this was true. 

_”It definitely means it will be a slow return home,”_ Rin said and this too was true. The ship they had arrived on was not made for the longer voyage north. If they took it or retraced their steps over land, it would be longer. 

_”We’ll need to re-provision,”_ Hanasian murmured. 

_”Aye…presuming we can find provisions,”_ Rin replied, well aware of the tensions between Edhellond and Cardolan. But before she could say more, Farbarad appeared at the cabin door. 

_”The Company has secured the dock. There’s a tavern nearby, good place to take stock and work out what to do next,”_ he said. 

_”Any trouble?”_ Hanasian asked and Farbarad scratched at his beard. 

_”Not as such,”_ he mysteriously said. 

Rin and Hanasian traded a long gaze and they set off. As soon as they gained the deck and could see the dock themselves, it was apparent what Farbarad had meant. There was no trouble. No jeering or hissing, no raising of fists or shaking of weapons. There was a throng of people gathered but they just stood there, silent and waiting. It was unsettling to say the least. Ahead the Company and a small contingent of their Rangers had deployed. 

Hanasian bent to pick his son up from where the boy had been standing with Caeros. Hanavia was quiet, wary and he clung to his father tightly. Rin held Elian closer to her and those Rangers still aboard drew in. 

_”I don’t think we should linger,”_ Farbarad said. 

_”I don’t think we should run, either,”_ Hanasian pointed out and the Ranger grunted. 

_”Let’s get this over with,”_ Rin growled, angry without really knowing why, _”At a nice, leisurely stroll.” _


----------



## Elora (Jan 10, 2014)

After Bree, Rin’s instincts were screaming at her to run, to get back on the little ship and flee. But she walked down, followed her husband and the Rangers past the ominously silent crowd that was still growing. Ahead, the Company had secured a path to the tavern. Rin’s heart was thudding in her ears and her mouth was dry by the time they were hustled into the common room. Only two Rangers stood within, eyes restless and Rin knew the tavern had been emptied. How would the people of Edhellond respond to that, she wondered? They walked a knife edge. 

At the end of the bar the tavern-keep nervously fidgeted with the cloth tucked into his apron. His eyes slid to the Ranger nearby by and then bounced away again. Caeros strode forward towards the man and spoke quietly with him while Farbarad ushered Rin to a chair that was still warmed by its previous occupant. As she sat and shifted her daughter, she caught the tremor of her hands and closed her eyes. Steady, calm, cool heads. Focus, clear thinking. That’s what they needed now. When she opened them Caeros had returned and the tavernkeep was gone. 

_”We’ve bought the tavern for a few days. I hope that’s suitable, m’lord,”_ Caeros said, eyes on Hanasian. When Hanasian nodded, the younger Ranger looked relieved. As new as he was to his role, though, Rin was glad to have him. Hanasian sank into a chair beside her and pulled Hanavia onto his lap. He was as quiet as his father but where Hanasian scrutinised the door, Hanavia peered at his mother. Rin tried to smile for him and stroked his soft cheek. 

Meanwhile, Videgavia strode into the common room, dark eyes gleaming as they raked over the interior. 

_”The building’s easily secured,”_ he declared and then, _”We should send a message through to Loch, let him know we’re here.” 

“And then what? Wait? We’re cornered here and we’re blind – no idea what’s coming,”_ Hanasian countered. 

_”True, but consider the available options,”_ Videgavia countered and his eyes slid to Rin, _”Striking out now would be unwise. We’ve yet to unload the horses and Doc and the little ones-“ 

“Will get by just fine, thank you very much,”_ Rin snapped. 

Videgavia’s brows lifted but he said nothing because nothing was needed. Rin stood and began to pace restlessly, muttering in Dunlendic. 

_”Get the horses unloaded, Vid, and secure that ship. We can’t afford to loose another one.” 

“Aye. Donius and Daius will be heartbroken,”_ Videgavia observed, swung about and strode off. 

More Rangers had drifted in but a good measure remained out of sight. Hanasian expected they’d be securing the tavern. 

_”Sit down, Rin,”_ Hanasian said and Rin whirled to face him. 

_”Why? So we can skulk and hide in here like common criminals? We’ve done nothing wrong, damn it! Nothing!” _

Elian whimpered at her mother’s tone. 

_”We’ll remain here until we know what is going on out there,”_ Hanasian persisted. 

_”It’s obvious what’s going on out there, Hanasian. Those people are scared.” 

“Yes, but why?”_ Hanasian pushed back and the tavern-keeper had the misfortune of walking out, tray of food and beer in hand, and into this debate. 

Rin spotted the man almost immediately, _”Ask him. He’d know! Tavern-keepers always know.”_ 

The hapless man paled at her words and the crockery tankards began to knock. This foreign princess, with her soldiers and Rangers, was staring at him with such intensity. Her eyes seemed to look right through to his spine and beyond. Everyone knew what had happened and here she was, descended from the north to avenge herself. Everyone knew they were barbarians up there! 

_”Oh... well that explains it,”_ Rin said awkwardly and shifted her weight and the tavern-keeper realised he had spoken his thoughts with a start. 

_”I-I meant no disrespect, y-your majesty.” 

“Highness,”_ Rin sighed and then, _”I think I should sit down now.” 

“Yes,”_ Hanasian agreed firmly, _”You should.”_ 

There was pounding from far away, like drums, only it wasn’t. As Loch woke the pounding grew ever closer. He went to throw himself out of bed in the darkness and succeeded in throwing himself on the floor instead. 

_”Ow,”_ he wheezed, face first, and gingerly extricated himself from the bedding and clothing that had assaulted him. 

Meanwhile, the pounding stopped when Rose, far more elegant and composed went to the bedroom door and pulled it open. 

_”Oh! Sorry, m’lady!”_ Dorne exclaimed, the flickering lantern he held spilling onto Rose’s sleepy face. 

She nodded and pointed to where Loch was sprawled on the floor, _”He’s over there.” 

“This had better be good,”_ Loch said as he flipped himself onto his back, _”Not some news about a tithe. I still don’t know what a bloody tithe is!” 

“Outside,”_ Rose sternly said, settling back into bed. 

Dorne bent to assist his commander to his feet, _”It is, Sir. It’s your sister. She’s here!” 

“WHAT!? ALREADY?”_ Loch shouted and tripped over his feet again. 

_”OUT!” _came the thunderous female response and so Dorne dragged his commander out of his bedroom and into the hall. 

_”How do you know she’s here?”_ Loch demanded. 

_”There’s a Ranger, said he rode straight here from Edhellond. Least, I think he’s a Ranger.” 

“Just as well I’m wearing pants,”_ Loch mused, straightened and grabbed the lantern from Dorne and peered at him, _”You’re still in uniform! Do you sleep in it or are you still up?” 

“I was working on the tithe, sir,”_ the corporal said sheepishly and then, brighter, _”I think I know what it is!” 

“Yes? What is it, then? Must be important if Minas Tirith is writing to us about it. Is it good?” 

“Ah…no, Sir. Not unless you’re Minas Tirith.” 

“Figures,_" Loch grumbled, _”Alright, show me this Ranger. If it’s another hoax from one of the bored men, Dorne…” _

Loch let the threat hang and Dorne walked ahead, _”This way, sir.” _

Loch followed Dorne all the way to his office where sure enough a mud splattered, weary Ranger stood at the nearby window. He still wore his cloak but his cowl was pushed back and Loch watched Farbarad turn to face him. The Ranger studied the young man. 

_”It’s been what, three months, and not only are you out of uniform, you are missing your shirt!”_ 

Loch grinned lopsided at him, strode forward and greeted the man while Dorne stood back and observed. A real Ranger of the North! Fascinating, the corporal thought. The Ranger was smiling now but only before he had seemed so imposing and dangerous. Definitely dangerous. 

_”So it’s true! She is here!” 

“Aye…what happened to that ship?” 

“Oh…that…yes…still working on that. How far away is she?” 

“As far as you want her to be. She’s waiting at Edhellond. Odd place.” 

“Ah…I suppose I should go fetch her.” 

“Yes and while you’re at it, come up with something better by way of explanation for that burnt ship.” 

“Well, I didn’t burn it,”_ Loch grumbled, _”Not that it will make any difference to her. Dorne, gather a small contingent of men. We’ll ride at dawn.” 

“I’d rather we left sooner. The mood at Edhellond is nothing something I’d trust. The people are frightened there, and that can turn ugly fast,” _Farbarad said, clearly worried.

_“They’re frightened everywhere in this place,”_ Loch muttered, _”But right you are. Corporal…we’ll want Rowdy’s men, you know the ones I mean. And once we’re on our way, you can tell me about this tithe.” 

“Yes sir!”_ Dorne replied and rushed away. 

_”Tithe? Is it that time of year?”_ Farbarad asked. 

_”Apparently. What do you know of it?” _

The Ranger shrugged, _”Taxes aren’t really my-“ 

“Taxes! I’m a tax collector now? She never warned me about that!”_ Loch exclaimed. 

A short while later, while it was still dark, they all stood out the front of the hall. Dorne had assembled a small party and they stood by their horses underneath flickering torchlight. 

_”Ah…Sir?”_ Dorne said. 

_”Yes?”_ Loch asked. 

_”You might want a shirt, Sir.” 

“And shoes,”_ called Rose from the door. 

A short while later they set out for Edhellond - properly attired to a man.


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

Rain threatened when Loch, Dorne, and a fair contingent of Rowdy’s old company had gathered to set out for Edhellond. The surprise was Lady Rose, who had gotten ready to ride along. Loch had considered to say something but decided not to for he was divided in his thoughts. He wished Rose to be safe, but leaving her here with only a dozen of Rowdy’s former men didn’t seem the safest option. This was so despite the fact that the local military seemed loyal since Loch was indeed the representative of the King by extension through his sister. But Rose had insisted in coming along and Loch knew how futile it was to argue. He had his own experience to draw upon with his younger sister and her formidable will and, what was more, he had observed it at play in how Rin interacted with Hanasian. Ultimately, Loch decided he was pleased that Rose was coming along. This way he would not have to worry after her remaining behind with men he could, at best, partially trust. 

They left a diminished squad of Rowdy/s former men behind to guard the estate’s guest house which Loch had made their home in. As he set out, his trepidation over reuniting with his family and Company in his new role as his sister’s Steward was overcome. Titles and roles were forgotten. All that waited in Edhellond were his old company, his old companions in arms, and his sister and brother. In trust, it would be a relief to have them so close. Only now did Loch understand just how isolated and exposed he felt there in the middle of the King’s southern realm. 

Farbarad and the two Rangers that had accompanied him rode ahead with Loch, Rose and Dorne. The three Rangers did not show any hint of fatigue though Loch knew better. It was a fair ride to Edhellond and the three men must have set out as soon as they docked and now were returning with little surcease. Behind them came Rowdy’s men in a neat formation they had taken of their own accord. Loch’s thoughts shifted to the tithe. If the burning of the ship were not burden enough, now he had a tax to collect. He had few he could trust such a task with and the more he contemplated it, the more worried he became. Rin had said nothing of tax collector and she should he, he reckoned, she should have told him about this and she would have known. 

Upon reaching the ancient, abandoned Elven haven of Edhellond, Farbarad disappeared down a street. He left the other two Rangers with Loch and Rose and they waited for the men to catch them up. Once arrived, Loch continued their approach with his men in formation. He could see the outer defensive ring established by the Company. Farbarad was nowhere in sight, having gone to fetch Rin and Hanasian. As Loch drew close, the Company spread out across the road, a thin line of steel and grim visages. To outside eyes watching, and they certainly were, it appeared as though the two forces would clash there on the street. Loch knew better. The Company would never relax in their duties, especially after the events of the previous winter. They were engaged to defend and protect Cardolan and the Reunited Realm and nothing would stand in the way of that. Not even someone they knew, one of their own. 

Loch called out, _”Hail my friends and family from the North!”_

His eyes snagged on the massive, dark Haradian who stepped out from the line. 

Mulgov said, _”Hey Kid! You’re looking old!”_

That broke the ice. Loch said back, _”Look how gray you are!” 

“It hasn’t been that long.”_ 

Loch took Rose’s hand and motioned for Dorne, who was wide eyed and sweating nervously, to walk beside them as they approached the Company line. 

Wulgof stepped out from his line, wiping something from his bushy beard, _”Hey Kid. Who’s the kid?”_ 

Loch sighed and looked at the collection of mostly company veterans from the Rhun uprising. Dorne was easily the youngest there, fresh faced, fairly smelling of Minas Tirith and ripe for the plucking from the veteran’s perspective.

_”Where’s Khule?”_ Loch asked, hoping to divert their attention from his first recruit and only corporal. Instead, Wulgof edged closer, beady eyes intent on Dorne. 

_”Had to go investigate something,”_ Wulgof said, distracted by his machinations for Dorne, _” He took the enginners to see about the boat.” 

“It’s a ship, not a boat,” Loch said and Wulgof shrugged, ”Anyway, I’m glad someone I can trust is looking into it.”

Before Wulgof could get up to too much, Videgavia finally appeared much to Loch’s relief.

”Lady Rose,” Videgavia said politely, ”It is good to see you well. Commander Loch, you’ve come to report?”

Loch straightened before his captain, ”My adjutant, Corporal Dorne, has accompanied me to provide my report.”

Dorne appeared startled, Wulgof smirked and Videgavia winked at Loch. 

”It can wait until this evening, as can most of the formalities. Right now, it is good to see you.”

Loch heaved a sigh of relief that was not nearly as profound as Dorne’s was. Videgavia’s presence, however, was not enough to prevent Wulgof from eyeing Dorne. As they started to walk forward, the Dunlending inserted himself between Dorne and Loch. 
”You trust all these men?” Wulgof asked, jerking his thumb at Rowdy’s men at their backs but really meaning Dorne beside him. 

Loch considered Wulgof sidelong,”I trust them enough. They won’t rob me blind in a card game like you lot.” 

“Aw kid,” Wulgof protested, ”You wound me.” 

He was not done yet, though, and leaned in closer again to Loch and quietly said, ”Seriously, are they on the level?” 

Loch looked back at the men marching along behind them, ”These men were Rowdy's. He hand selected them. Say what you will about their former paymaster, Rowdy was one of us and so are they, in their own way.”

Having been requisitioned as a temporary headquarters for the Company, Rangers and the noble royal house of Cardolan, the tavern was a den of activity. With Farbarad dispatched to locate Loch, the Old Company had been tasked to establish the necessary security precautions and cordons around Edhellond, This had not pleased Mulgov and Wulgof for it meant that the tavern’s obvious comforts were not immediately available in sufficient excess paid for by Cardolan’s coin.

The Rangers maintained the immediate watch on the ship and tavern while Videgavia set the Company to the outer defences. Khule took Daius and Donius with a few men to inspect the ruined ship still in the harbour. After careful investigation, the two engineers could confirm that the vessel had been deliberated ignited with pitch. What they could not determine is how or by whom. Such an event had to attract the notice of Edhellond’s residents but no one had come forward. In fact, the streets were almost empty and had been so since their arrival. 

The best Khule could guess was that it had to be someone who had been disadvantaged by Voromir’s downfall. As for the engineers, both men were unhappy. Donius in particular took it hard. It had been a good, fine ship. One that he and others had worked hard on, from keel to mast, to get it and keep it afloat. They had crossed ventured to and returned from the Eastern lands in her. It held many deep memories to so many who sailed on her. It was, therefore, an ignominious end.

Farbarad hurried through the tavern door to find Hanasian and Rin sitting at a table enjoying a rare peaceful moment. Hanavia was playing at their feet with some sticks he had found and he didnot want his father to move his foot while he tried to make a bridge. He scowled up at Farbarad in warning, for Adda or Amme usually moved when Barra came.

”They have arrived, with a small company of Rowdy’s men. The Lady Rose has accompanied them,” Farbarad said and Rin smiled.

Not only did she look forward to seeing her brother again. To be joined by another woman, after so long surrounded by a sea of men, was immensely appealing. Hanavia forgot about the bridge he was constructing over his father’s foot and shot up to peer up at Farbarad. 

”Lok!” he chirruped excitedly, eyes shining.

Hanasian stood and took Rin’s hand, ”Let’s greet your brother.”_


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

Loch’s arrival at Edhellond coincided with two things. The horses had been unloaded from the ship and Khule had returned with two downcast engineers to report their findings from the harbour. After all was considered, they prepared to depart as soon as possible. That afternoon, men milled around the tavern’s stables. The two stablehands dashed amongst horse and soldier and Ranger, hopelessly outnumbered but valiantly trying to keep up. 

Inside, men were trooping out with their gear past a bewildered tavern-keeper. Rin was upstairs with Rose getting the children ready to travel. Hanasian was down in the common room, having a quiet discussion with Farbarad, Videgavia and Lochared. This discussion hushed as the tavern-keeper edged towards them. 

_”M’Lord,”_ the man said when he saw Hanasian look to him, and bobbed his head anxiously. 

_”They’ll leave it in as good, if not better, condition as they found it,”_ Hanasian stated, _”Won’t they, Captain Videgavia.” 

“Certainly,”_ Videgavia affirmed. 

_”Thank you,”_ the tavern-keeper said, _”It wasn’t necessary.” 

“Tell that to Doc,”_ Videgavia muttered which made Farbarad and Loch grin at each other. When it came to cleanliness, Rin was the most pernicious badger that they had ever encountered. Loch had endured years of it, for Rin made no allowances for an absence of soap, hot water, clean clothes or shelter. Nor, as the Dirty Three in particular had discovered, did any amount of bellicosity or threats make her go away. 

Looking bothered and out of sorts, Wulgof climbed down the stairs while still guiltily looking over his shoulder. The concern in his expression faded with each step down and away from the upper floor. By the time he reached the foot of the stairs, he wore a victorious smile that made Videgavia inwardly groan. 

The Dunlending would only pay for whatever he had just gotten away with in time and well he knew it. In fact, the man seemed to delight in that fact. Wulgof looked over to where Loch stood and winked before he began to saunter out, a jaunty bounce to his steps, with his gear slung haphazardly over one shoulder. Loch was unabashedly grinning and continued to do so until he realised Videgavia had noticed. The sight of the younger man trying to eat his own lop sided smile was difficult to not laugh at. Videgavia managed. 

The tavern-keeper made no attempt to move off. Instead, he seemed to plant himself more firmly to the floorboards and began to fidget with the towel he perennially kept tucked into the waist of his apron. 

_”Is there something else?”_ Hanasian asked when he realised the nervous man would not speak up otherwise. 

_”You’re leaving early,”_ he answered, voice squeaking ever so slightly. 

_”I think it best to give Edhellond its tavern back, don’t you?” 

“Oh! Oh yes…I mean no…you’ve been no trouble,”_ the man was a terrible liar, _”It’s, it’s just that you have paid for…” _

The tavern-keeper’s words trailed off. 

_”Give that no heed.” 

“You do not wish it back?”_ the astounded man asked, the first hint of a smile they had seen on his face. 

_”Consider it compensation for the inconvenience and disruption we have caused.” 

“Oh! Yes, m’Lord! Indeed!”_ the tavern-keeper’s relief flooded his features and Hanasian considered the other men who stood with him. Farbarad nodded. It was more than time they were out of here and on their way to somewhere safer.


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

At that moment, Hanavia began jumping enthusiastically down the stairs, Rose, his mother and sister in his wake. They were the last to walk out of the tavern to the stables that afternoon. The skies had grown heavier and now hung ominously low overhead. Videgavia strode ahead, issuing orders to clear his men out. Already some of the Rangers had left to secure the way ahead. All were clad for travel and, it had to be said, campaign. Even Rin had donned ring mail despite the fact she hated at the stuff. Her hair was gathered back into plaits in an attempt to prevent it from being caught, her chief complaint about mail, but still she fidgeted in it irritably. 

_”Oh!”_ the tavern-keeper exclaimed at her elbow, startling her for she had quite forgotten he was there, _”I’ll be right back!” _

The man dashed back into his tavern and Rin swung to her brother, _”He’s not coming with us, is he?” 

“I don’t think so…why?” 

“There’s something not right.” _

Hanasian left the two siblings, heads together, there to talk about whatever it was and finished mounting up. Farbarad was fishing out plate from one of his saddlebags with a grim, resolute expression. The plate was too small for him. His eyes met Hanasian’s in silent question and Hanasian nodded. Ring mail would not be enough to defeat an arrow, spear or bolt and they had no way of knowing what waited for them. A warm welcome was certainly not likely and Rin, unfortunately, was a lodestone of a target. Hanavia could not ride with his mother for that reason, or his father, so he was placed with Caeros. Rose retained Elian and Farbarad started for where Rin stood with Loch, urgently debating something. 

_”I don’t know what’s wrong here, Rin! It’s impossible. I’ve not enough men! I’m still sorting out who I can trust.” 

“Your sergeant is solid.” 

“He found you then?”_ Loch asked and Rin nodded, _“Right, well, that’s one man out of Voromir’s standing troops. Dorne I have recruited myself. Rowdy’s men are solid. But this place is vast and its people scattered.”_ 

Rin let a harried looking stable hand scurry by, _”Dropping more soldiers onto these people is not going to help! They’re scared enough already as it is.” 

“I know! We have scared people here who know how to make pitch and are prepared to use it,”_ Loch urged and Rin sighed heavily as she shook her head from side to side. 

He continued on, _”Either give me more men, Rin, or accept that we will never know what is going on here. It will continue to simmer. Or maybe you’ll get lucky and it will peter out. We’ve seen that happen before too. Maybe you want to chance it. I wouldn’t. What I can assure you of, though, is I do not have the capacity to collect the year’s tithe.“_ 

Rin leaned in to place her hand on her brother’s forearm, _”Loch, you don’t have to collect the tithe.” 

“I don’t?”_ Loch exclaimed, _”But I thought…” 

“You’re not the only one who thought that,”_ Rin replied, a thoughtful furrow appearing above her nose. 

_”That is good news,”_ he declared happily and then caught his sister’s expression, _”Isn’t it?”_ 

Rin shook her head, still thinking. Distracted as she was, she had no chance of outdistancing Farbarad. He slapped plate armour onto her before she realised he was there. When she did not resist or squirm lithely away, Farbarad frowned at her. She was still deep in thought, chewing on the inside of her lower lip. Loch shrugged at him, unable to offer an explanation. By the time Farbarad was done, Rin had reached a decision. The Ranger stepped back to check the plate was correctly buckled. Rin, meanwhile, spun on her heel and strode back into the tavern with her sword swinging on her hip. 

Loch shrugged again and Farbarad started after her for the tavern. By the time he had gained the rear of the building, Rin came back out. She was tugging her gloves on and she looked satisfied with herself. The tavern-keeper followed her, carrying bags of provisions should they be delayed along the way. 

_”What was that about,”_ Farbarad asked, trotting along beside her towards the horses. 

_”All in due course,”_ she replied and swung into the saddle. 

Farbarad ran a hand through his hair, shook his head and took to his own horse muttering about the royal house of Cardolan. He was still muttering when they finally rode out. They pushed hard, eager to place some distance between themselves and the unsettled, and rode through the night. It was a punishing pace for Hanavia and Elian but it also made it difficult for any to ambush them. They saw nary a soul on the road though and they reached their destination as the eastern sky blushed with a new dawn.


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

Rin was not sure what she had expected of Voromir’s ancestral seat. She was weary but what she saw managed to cut through that all the same. They rode through barracks that had emptied, their men tightening in formation ahead for inspection. They rode past the guest house that Loch and Rose had taken and the various functionary buildings for the main hall itself. The Rangers had pulled ahead earlier in the night to make it safe and even now she could see them emerging from the main doors and milling about. It was huge, overpowering and very old. Stags had been carved into the stone that the wandering ivy could not conceal. Rin pulled up with the others but remained in her saddle, tossing her reins from side to side as she stared at the hall. 

_”I see why you took the guest house,”_ she said at length and Rose smiled in a way that made her eyes crinkle. 

_”Its bark is worse than its bite,”_ Rose replied and Rin looked at her, wondering if her sister heard the whispering stones too. 

_”You’ve been inside?” 

“Oh yes. I wanted to get it ready for you.” 

“Sounds like a lot of work.” 

“No, no. It was good to have something to do and Voromir’s family took most of their belongings with them,”_ Rose answered, not offering a clue to Rin. 

Rin nodded and then studied the house again. It was waiting for her, as if it knew she were here and that she did not belong. How many generations had lived here? Would the stone remember them all? It was a worrying thought. Yet, in there lay answers. Answers she would need. A light touch on her knee drew her awareness down to where Hanasian stood. He gazed up at her, grey eyes steady on her own, comforting. She reached to touch his face, run her fingers down the pane of his cheek and across his dark beard. Then she drew in a deep breath and climbed out of the saddle. It was time. 

The doors were thick, old wood that had been carved with leaping stags. They had large, brass handles fashioned to resemble antlers. Both leaves were thrown open. Rin approached the threshold with increasing caution despite her mail and armour and sword. The stones were whispering, voices growing to a clamour with each step towards them. It was almost overwhelming. She drew a deep breath and leapt over the threshold and closed her eyes, waiting for the stones to react. Those with her were accustomed to such things. Hanasian slid a hand under her elbow to ground and steady her. 

_”Look,”_ he quietly breathed and Rin cracked open her eyes. 

It was, in a word, stupendous. Vast spaces, richly furnished in a display of old wealth and power. It dwarfed the Rangers standing about the main hall. Stairs led up and away and there were cavernous halls to explore. 

_”I would not be surprised if this was Numenorean in origin,”_ Hanasian murmured as he looked around. It bore their hand, he thought, in the smoothness of the stone, the sheer size and sweeping grandeur. 

Beside him, Rin swallowed and he looked down to see her face was pale and eyes glazed. 

_”Does it call to you,”_ he asked as she stared about her. 

_”I- it…”_ her words stuttered to a stop. 

The spell was broken by Molguv, who sauntered in, took one look and then whistled. 

_”Rich! We’re rich!”_ the Haradian declared and Wulgof scurried in after him. 

_”Look at that! That’s Corsair!”_ he exclaimed excitedly, pointing at an ornate carpet that had been hung on a wall as if it were a painting. 

Videgavia slapped both men on the back of the head, having to reach to collect Molguv’s. 

_”We are not here to loot or ransack,”_ he sternly said and both men deflated slightly before Wulgof got a crafty glint to his eye. 

_”Nor steal,_” Videgavia continued. 

_”Why not! She does! All the time!”_ Wulgof protested, jabbing a finger at Rin who was finally coming back to the here and now. 

_”In fact, you two are not even supposed to be in here!”_ Videgavia pointed out and, grumbling, the two men reversed out the way they had come in. 

Rin ran her hands over her face. She desperately wanted to sleep, only not here. She had to gather her thoughts. 

_”Right,”_ she said, pulling herself together and struck out towards a hall. 

_”And just where are you going?”_ Hanasian asked as she moved off without so much as dropping her muddy cloak. 

_”I have some ransacking to do,”_ she called back and was swallowed by one of the many halls.


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

While Rin systematically scoured Voromir’s estate, the others settled in. Those that did not take watch, and there was a lot of ground to watch, settled into to rest. There was no shortage of comfort to be had. Voromir’s family had lived quite well. 

And so, nearly a day after Loch had arrived at Edhellond, Rin commandeered what appeared to have been Voromir’s library. She had everything she had found spread around it. Papers, books and items to anchor each pile down and she now roamed between the stacks, muttering at papers in her hand and frowning. She had yet to sleep herself but Hanasian knew she would not, could not. Not yet. 

He nudged a pile of papers out of the way and sat in a particularly comfortable chair. Once settled, he started on his pipe. In all this time, Rin stalked to and fro. He could only guess at what she was doing and how she was organising a small mountain of information. Her mind worked very differently to his. He took the opportunity to study her, properly study her. It was only possible to do at times like this, when utterly consumed by something. She stood, glancing back and forth between three sheets of paper she held, frowning and muttering. A shaft of light from one of the tall windows fell over her and she held up one of the pages to it, as if trying to see through it. For months now he had been gravely concerned. 

The events of winter had placed her on death’s cusp twice and the grief and tumult that had followed had not helped. She had been so pale, almost wraith like. Unpredictable and perilous and wild. And then Edoras had occurred and he had despaired. But a transformation had begun there and his wife was a wraith no longer. Tired, muddy though she may be, she was also hale and whole. She had regained her vitality and she was drawing on that boundless energy of hers even now. He felt something change within him. A weight started to lift and it was only then that he realised how heavy it had been. Hanasian’s eyes drifted shut as the enormity of it all started to emerge even as it began to fall away. 

_”No. No, no! That’s not it, dammit!”_ Rin declared in profound frustration. 

It peeled his eyes open in time to watch her whirl about, still in her cloak, and advance in an ominous manner on a pile. His eyes drifted to the hearth. It lay empty and cold, for the day was warm. Still, there was nothing stopping Rin from creating a fire of her own. He’d never forget that day she had burnt, without warning, her father’s missive. When she lost her temper, she did a proper job of it, and the library had a great deal of combustible fuel. Hanasian pushed himself to his feet, relieved he had taken the opportunity earlier to close his eyes for a while, and approached his wife. 

_”None of this makes any sense,”_ she said, greatly offended, as he unclasped her cloak and set it to one side. 

Rin turned to face him, paper bunched in one fist, _”It’s here, Hanasian. Right under my nose. Why can I not see it?” 

“You’re tired?”_ he suggested and she made a rude noise, dismissing that out of hand, _”Alright then, madam, perhaps you are looking too closely.” _

That she did not dismiss. Rin cocked her head to one side, the weight of her braids sliding over one shoulder. Hanasian could not help but take up one of the ends and let his fingers wind the soft lengths around and around. 

_”Distance? How am I to achieve that?” 

“A fresh set of eyes. What are you looking for?” 

“Answers.” 

“Specifically, Doc. What are you looking for?”_ he repeated, letting the braid unwind to start again. 

_”It’s the tithe. I thought something was wrong in Edhellond. Did you know that the tavern-keeper approached me about it.” 

“Voluntarily? The man’s braver than I gave him credit for,”_ Hanasian mused. 

_”He asked for a furlough,”_ Rin said and Hanasian’s brows lifted. 

_”From the tithe?”_ he asked and Rin nodded, _”But I thought…” 

“Yes. The tithe is levied by the crown upon the nobles of the court, not the people. Loch thought he’d been collecting it from the people too, but Loch is new to this. The tavern-keeper of Edhellond is not. And then consider this place. The opulence of it, I understand, but some of these rooms are more ornate than the palace at Minas Tirith!” 

“He was extorting his people? Is that what you think?” _Hanasian asked solemnly, hands still now. 

Rin nodded gravely, _”I need to confirm how far it went, I need proof. And then I’m going to have to inform Aragorn. I may have to sue for relief for these people. But how much? How long has this been happening?” 

“Did the tavern-keeper say?” 

“No,”_ Rin sighed, _”When it comes to their former lord, no one wants to discuss the man or his activities.” _

She leaned in to rest her brow against the front of his shoulder, troubled. 

_”Is this what you went back into the tavern to discuss?”_ Hanasian asked and Rin straightened. 

Before she could reply though, there was a knock at the library door. Both turned to find Dorne standing there, looking uncomfortable, with a heavy volume that required both hands to hold. 

_”Sorry to intrude,”_ he started but Rin ushered him in. 

_”I…I think you’ll want to see this,”_ he said and Rin pointed to a nearby table.


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

The corporal set the heavy tome onto it and moved back several steps so that Rin could leaf through the pages. Each was crowded with a small, neat script and Hanasian heard his wife suck in a breath as she read, flicking back and forth and then glancing over to the piles she had made. 

_”Where did you find this,”_ Hanasian asked as his wife read. 

_”I found it a week ago when I was helping the Lady Rose here. It fell out of a desk we were moving.” 

“Do you know what it is?”_ Hanasian continued, studying the young corporeal. He had a hint of the North in him. 

Dorne shook his head, _”Oh no. I didn’t read it. It’s all numbers anyway. Makes no sense. But when I saw that the Princess was gathering records, I thought it might be needed.”_ 

The Princess, fortunately for Dorne, had darted away to one of her piles of paper and was too busy ratting through it to notice the title or take offence. Hanasian clapped a hand on the younger man’s shoulder. 

_”You’ve done well, Corporal,”_ he said and Dorne brightened, _”Now get out of here before she realises what you just called her.”_ 

Dorne hurried out, trying to figure out what he had said that might be offensive as he went. No sooner had he reached the hall was he summonsed back. He peeked through the door to find his commander’s sister was looking straight at him. She had a way of seeing clear through to a man’s spine and she was doing it now. 

_”Corporal, have my brother bring my Rangers and Captain Videgavia here,”_ she said and he nodded, anxious to be away. Then she smiled at him and turned back to the library. Dazzled, the corporal was finally released. 

Inside the library Rin drew a deep breath and considered her husband. 

_”You have it?”_ he asked and she nodded. 

Videgavia was the first to arrive. He stalked through the library doors, considered the two people inside and asked, _”Now what?”_ 

The Rangers were next and while Videgavia perched on a stone windowsill, they lined the walls. Loch was the last to arrive, looking harried. 

_”How bad is it?”_ he asked, the question falling out of his mouth as soon as he saw his sister’s expression. 

_”According to Voromir’s own records, and reports from various individuals, the people of this land have been extorted for years. Decades,” _Hanasian stated and looked to his wife. 

_”A false tithe – applied to the people instead of their lord and at rates far exceeding that which their lord owed,” Rin said, ”Over the previous three or so years I have been tithed, the rate has been a constant five percent. Here, it has been eleven percent for two years and fifteen for a third. I can only presume the sharp increase was necessary to fund certain clandestine, treasonous activities such as recruiting criminals from far afield to engage in various activities.” 

“You have proof of this?”_ Farbarad pressed and Rin nodded. 

_”What now, then?”_ Videgavia asked. 

_”I need to get word of this back to Faramir, and fast. Not only that, we will need a larger ship – one capable of the voyage north. Perhaps I will be able to win some relief for the people here. Whatever the case, the extortion will cease.” _

Men nodded, murmuring amongst themselves until Hanasian held up a hand, _”But that is not all. Voromir could not have collected this false tithe alone. Those that assisted him are complicit now.” 

“It explains why no one wants to talk about Voromir,”_ Loch said and then he scowled, _”Odds are that most of the officers of his troops here would have been either directly involved or aware of it. Kick backs, favours…an ugly business.” 

“We have to bring this to a close, once and for all. The people here must see that a change has come. Things will not be as they once were. And for that, Loch, you will need more men,”_ Hanasian said. 

_”Already arranged,”_ Videgavia announced, _”With your leave, Doc, I’ll establish a permanent staging post here in the south much as we have in the north. That will supply your Steward with additional, reliable, troops and give the Company the scope to recruit out of Minas Tirith to replenish ranks.” 

“You’ll need a commanding officer here,”_ Hanasian said and Videgavia smiled. 

_”I have one.”_ 

Loch muttered at his boots while Rin assembled everything in her head, _”Right, then. That’s that. Vid, I’ll need a detachment to take that river-runner back to Minas Tirith with my message for Faramir. They can fetch back the larger ship and Loch’s missing sergeant. He’ll need the man now more than ever. 

“Loch, you will need to secure Voromir’s officers for further questioning. There is no telling how the ranks will react to that. It could be ugly. Farabarad, we’ll need provisions for the voyage north. Edhellond could do with the income, I suspect. I made certain undertakings along those lines to the tavern-keeper. I believe you’ll find him amenable.” 

“And the officers? Who will interrogate them?”_ Farbarad asked warily, expecting her to announce something risky and foolish – such as questioning them herself. 

Rin smiled coldly at that, _”Oh…I’m sure I can induce a certain Easterling we all know to assist.” _


----------



## Elora (Feb 7, 2014)

What followed proved to be watershed for that part of Southern Gondor. It took time and care to root out those involved in the false tithe and the more people they found, the more they uncovered by way of additional crimes. Smuggling, it emerged, was another significant arm of Voromir’s activities. In that he was carrying on a long established family tradition that seemed to stretch all the way back to when his forefathers had first decided to establish their halls. Gradually, the people of Edhellond came to understand that the ways of the past were done. Their new Lady succeeded in winning relief for them and set about making much needed improvements. 

The dock was overhauled, storage buildings erected, a permanent market established and a school. Negotiations were opened that would bring trade to Edhellond. There was even talk of a healer coming, they had heard, once he could be brought down out of the North. Videgavia was reasonably confident that Bells would do well down south. He had a contingent of Company men to see to here as well as the local people and Rin’s assessment of his skills suggested he was sound enough to deal with most things. What he couldn’t manage could be sent to Minas Tirith. 

A steady stream of reports started to flow back to Faramir in Minas Tirith. And, while Faramir had indeed provided a ship for them, it did not go north for a good while. There was much to be done there and even if Hanasian and Rin could leave it, circumstances interceded. Their third and fourth child arrived, both at the same time and this time without incident, and Elian was suddenly the sole daughter in a sea of sons. It took four years to return to Cardolan and when they did, they found that the land had flourished there as well. 

Surprisingly, Videgavia thought, most of the Company were still there. Certainly the Cats were, and Berlas and Hamoor. Most of the Easterlings had stayed behind with Loch, along with Wulgof and Molguv. Khule, however, had elected to come north. Videgavia suspected it had something to do with the twins. Now two years old, the two lads and the silver haired veteran were often seen in each other’s company. The Company were not alone. The complement of Rangers had expanded, which was just as well given that the Lady of Cardolan was expecting once again. What had surprised them, though, was something else entirely. 

People had started to return to Cardolan. Farms were springing up, hamlets forming. The land was returning to life, a new Spring, and they welcomed the return of their Lord and Lady gladly. North and South, then, people prospered and flourished, nurtured and protected. On a bright autumn afternoon, Hanavia and his two brothers swooped through a drift of fallen leaves while Elian wove the dark hair of her younger sister, the youngest of them all, into a braid that would last all of five minutes once Adanel tired of sitting still and rushed after her elder brothers. 

Rin laced her fingers over her stomach and stared up at the branches that swayed overhead. Hanasian was stretched beneath her, one of his hands resting on her swelling belly. 

_”Really, I think we should stop after this one,”_ he said sleepily, stroking the child that lay beneath and stirring it to kick at its father’s fingers. 

_”Oh yes?”_ Rin teased as a particularly vigorous kick was applied to her ribs and Hanasian chuckled. 

_“Yes. We’ll run out of Rangers. And room in the house.”_ 

Rin winced at a second lusty kick, _”Having a large family was your idea, as I recall.” 

“Yes, and it’s one of my finest ideas yet,”_ Hanasian said contentedly, marvelling at his fortune. His reverie was brought to a sharp halt when Adanel squealed a protest. 

_”Hanavia, put your brothers down! On their feet,”_ Rin called sternly and then, _”If I have to get up and come over there, no one will be pleased – least of all me.”_ 

A short while later, Rin was on her feet and descending in maternal wrath upon their brood. Hanavia was eleven now and due for squiring, Hanasian thought as he watched his eldest son. He resolved to discuss a placement at Fornost with Rin again and soon. It was a prickly subject for Rin, who clung to her family with understandable fierceness after losing so much of it. Somewhere close, but not too close, Hanasian thought for then it would not be too much of a wrench for son or his mother. 

Elian was all sweetness and innocence, though from the way Hanavia kept glancing at her, it seemed likely that she was the instigator of whatever had transpired. Even though he was nearly two years older than her, Elian had Hanavia wrapped around her fingers. Adanel was three years of age and clung to her mother’s skirt while voicing her discontent. Meanwhile the twins, both aged six and sharing their mother’s pale hair, were maintaining a brave, united front. They had looked suitably abashed before their mother even arrived to pull them into order, though the way they kept nudging each other and giggling ruined the effect. 

While Rin crouched to convene a maternal court, Hanasian shook his head. In his darkest of moments he could not have conceived of this. Even in the early years of their marriage it had seemed uncertain. But now he beheld a beautiful family, one he had fashioned with the woman he loved above and beyond all else. One of his making. There had been times when he had wondered what he was fighting for and whether it had been worth it. Now he knew. 

Justice dispensed, Rin climbed to her feet again and rubbed at her back. In another four months, they would welcome their seventh child. She turned towards where he lay, smiling to herself and shaking her head. The starving, waifish thief he had quite literally collided with was now in the prime of her years. She still had sticky fingers and a nose for mayhem, but she had come into her own proper now. He had never met her birth father, but he could see an echo of his pride faintly in how she carried herself. 

She had become one of Aragorn’s staunchest supporters and the same could be said of his son and heir, Eldarion. There was no question of needing a Prefect now. She capably and ably dealt with Cardolan and Edhellond in her own right. She had settled into her own skin, as Farbarad put it. Only a fool would cross her path with ill-will now. Between her consolidated position and rank at court, the wealth she had carefully built through canny trade, and those who served as Rangers or members of the Company, Rosmarin of Cardolan was a force to contend with. 

She settled down beside him on the grass again and fondly muttered, _”Monsters.” _

Hanasian levered himself up onto his elbows to kiss his wife, _”Our monsters.” _

She smiled down at him, eyes intently gazing into his own, calm and untroubled, ”_Yes indeed, my love.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 21, 2014)

Hanasian looked out from the door of their house to watch the sun set. The kitchen behind him, the ocean in its burnished glory, and yet his eyes were drawn not to the western horizon but his eldest son. Hanavia was silhouetted in the changeable light, off towards the stables where he had room to work on his sword practice. The boy had more training with more styles of sword and knife use from all over Middle Earth than most, but he preferred this spot and avoided the training area established years ago by Rangers and Company alike. Caeros had taken the lad in early. The boy had his mother’s curiosity and none of her aversion. Hanavia had watched Caeros work with his mother and, like night followed sunset, the boy had want to learn as well. 

Rin had not been well pleased to discover her son learning, in secret, from Caeros. Not at all. Hanasian could still recall that day. Yet, to Hanavia’s credit he also had his mother’s steadfast will and it did not crumble in the face of her rare but incandescent displeasure. Nor was Caeros cowed, but that was unsurprising. Caeros had been unflapped in the face of the Lady of Cardolan from the outset. So, the lessons continued but with one mandatory modification – training swords only…unless Hanavia wanted to be responsible for his mother exacting from Caeros whichever injury she had to heal in him. 

Thankfully, most of Hanavia’s mishaps had nothing to do with training. Still, the boy had shown discipline to persist through the years. He had abided by his mother’s limits on weaponry and duration and timing of training without exception. Hanasian had suspected his son had been a little too compliant and made inquiries of his own only to discover there were no secret sessions with forbidden weapons. For all of those limits, though, Hanasian could see for himself how smoothly his son moved. It would be time to squire him soon. And that, Hanasian knew, would be a difficult subject to broach. It had not gone well the last time. The concept of squiring baffled and perplexed Rin no end. Hanasian could not help but smile to himself as he watched his son in the distance. One well intentioned and noble family from Gondor had once made the error of sending a messenger with an offer to squire the young Prince of Cardolan some years ago. The poor fellow had barely left with his hide intact after presenting the offer to the Lady of Cardolan. Farbarad had snuck him out one of the windows to hasten his departure.

Hanavia was quite good with sword and knife by now, and was fair with a bow. He was well versed in writing and history. In this he followed in his father’s steps and indeed took his study with Hanasian seriously. He had his mother’s healing gifts, though the extent of those remained to be seen. Rin had no intention of exposing her son to the full travails of healing in the way she had been. Still, she gave him a carefully considered diet of lore from Edain and Eldar sources – a program she spent many long hours in the night reviewing on the basis of his progression by her side. A scholar, a healer, a warrior. Was this who his son was? 

Hanasian wondered as he watched Hanavia dance in calculated movement with his sword in the setting sun. It would be worthy to arrange for him to study and learn from those who remained in Rivendell. Hanasian believed the Sons of Elrond still dwelt there still, even if so few of the first-born remained. Even if they did not, Hanavia would delight in Rivendell’s lore. The chance to join the Eldar there was quickly passing and would never ever come again. Hanavia was growing fast too. But how to brooch the subject with Rosmarin? Hanavia would be gone for years and Rin…Rin found the idea of sending any child away an anathema. He drew deeply on his long pipe and let the smoke seep out of him in a slow breath. His thoughts tumbled around his head just as slender arms slid around him from behind. 

He felt his wife press against his back. He felt their child shift in her belly and then she pressed her face against his shoulder. Hanasian turned and kissed her before turning again to watch Hanavia. 

_”I will take Hanavia with me when I go to Bree. I think he would like that, and I need to have words with our boy.” 

“Words?”_ Rin asked as she slipped around to stand beside him in the doorway. Somewhere in the house the twins were at war with Elian. It sounded like Elian was winning.

_”About his future I suppose,”_ Hanasian replied and took up one of Rin’s hands in his own, _”He is fast growing and his interests seem to lie as much in lore and healing as they do weaponry. He has grown up surrounded by Rangers and the Company: Easterling, Haradian, and Dunlanding. 

“I would see him learn from the Eldar while he yet may, before they all depart. I know it must be his choice, but we must not hinder him. Neither of us.”_ 

Rin was quiet, saying not a word beside him. Hanasian struggled to retain his composure. Surrendering his eldest child, for years at a time, was not easy for him either. He held his emotions in check though and wondered when the storm beside him would break. Instead, he saw the sunset illuminate a single tear as it tracked down her cheek. A diamond. Rin nodded just once, ever so slightly, reclaimed her hand and withdrew into the house. She agreed with him! She agreed with him? Relieved, astonished and puzzled, Hanasian followed his wife into their house.


----------



## Elora (Mar 21, 2014)

The next day was quiet. Hanasian prepared to go to Bree for his usual ride. Every six or so weeks he went there to see if any messages had been received for him, and to collect and give news. He usually did it alone, but on occasion early on he and Rin would enjoy some time together. In recent years, Hanavia had started to accompany them. Newer still, he took Elian along as well. She would chatter all the way about who she would see and ribbons and the like, much to Hanavia’s chagrin. Thus, when Elian saw her father preparing, she instantly flew into preparations of her own, quivering with excitement at the prospect. Right on cue, Hanavia began to protest the impending presence of his exciteable sister. In the middle of it all stood Rin and she was no help whatsoever. She simply folded her arms over her growing belly, cocked an eyebrow and gave Hanasian a look he was well acquainted with. He had first seen her deploy it in Company days. It was a combination of I told you so, are you insane, this is your problem not mine, and this should be good. It meant that while she had no intention of helping him, she had every intention of staying about to watch the show. 

It all came to a head in the sitting room where Elian and Hanavia were hurriedly dragging out what they would take with them. Hanavia had a small pack. Elian…suffice it say she had more than her elder brother. Hanasian strode with a small pack of his own slung over one shoulder just in time to hear Elian instruct her brother to go fetch her other things. Hanavia’s retort made his mother, perched in a ringside arm chair with that look on her face, chortle. Hanasian heaved a sigh.

_”I cannot take you along this day Elian, but I promise this. Next time, I will take you alone.”_

This, naturally, prompted a flood of outraged tears. While Elian might have her mother’s appearance, in many respected their daughter was quite different. Elian, for example, wore her heart on her sleeve. Rin shook her head and then rose with a dramatic groan to her feet and rubbed at her back for show. Elian’s sniffling faded a little.

_”The twins have been very quiet, Elian. Don’t you think?”_ Rin inquired midly.

Elian’s face contorted from outrage to horror. The twins had been launching assaults on their elder sister’s room an they had been dragging little Adanel along with them and Adanel got into everything! If they were quiet, it could only mean one thing and one thing alone. Elian flew off to eject the mauranders from her bedroom and left Hanasian to embrace his wife and take his leave. By the time the horses were saddled and they were ready, Rin stood in a small crowd of children. All lifted their hands in farewell and watched as Hanasian and Hanavia rode over the rise and out of sight. The sound of the twin’s laughter over some mischief or other floated along in their wake.

The ride to Bree started out silently, for the boy knew that something was different this time. 

After a few miles, Hanasian broke the silence. 

_”We will go to Bree, but we will make for The Prancing Pony at first. Instead we go to the North Gate Inn where I hope to meet an old friend. You were only a lad when last you saw Elladan.” 

I remember Elladan. Bright eyes filled with wisdom, yet a sense of sadness in them,”_ Hanavia said as he recalled.

Hanasian answered, _”There is always a touch of sadness in the eyes of those Eldar that remain. It is said that will not leave them until they quit these lands and seek the West. There are few who now remain here, by necessity and even by choice. I do not think it will be long before there will be no Eldar to be found by men.” 

“It is sad to think of, isn’t it Adda,”_ Hanavia said thoughtfully. 

They rode along over the pathways that weaved through Ered Luin, and finally coming down to the north bank of the Baranduin they camped by the river. The water was running fast and clear, and Hanavia had some luck catching three fish. Hanasian didn’t catch any, and took a close look at the fly bait his son was using. 

_”What gave you the idea of making this?”_ 

Hanavia answered, _”It was Khule’s idea…. Well not his idea, rather, but his suggestion led me to come up with the idea.”_

Hanavia tossed the line in the river in a side pool that had a slight eddy current. Immediately a large trout moved toward it. But the old fish paused to study it. Hanavia tried to try coax the fish to bite. 

Hanasian watched as Hanavia continued, _”He told me to watch the skeeters on the top of the water and how they moved. When a fish took one, I got the idea to make some bait that looked like them.” 

“Doesn’t seem to interest that fellow, but no matter. We have enough for a fine meal and should never take more than we need,”_ Hanasian said as he stood to set a fire. 

The fish were soon smoking over the small fire Hanasian had made, and he and Hanavia ate them slowly, savouring every, sweet, juicy bite. By the time they were finished, the sun had vanished and the sky was a deep blue field for the first stars appeared. Hanasian discussed the coming weather with Hanavia, what it might be and how he might sense it himself. In any case, whatever the future held, the night was sure to be clear. As ever, Hanavia proved a hungry student and this pleased Hanasian. Not only did he take in knowledge eagerly, it seemed he always wanted to learn more. Rin was that way too. Voracious minds the both of them…cost him a small fortune in books. 

As they lay by the fading embers of the fire and watched the stars, Hanavia asked, _”Do you think she is watching us now?” 

“Are you referring to Lady Varda Elbereth? I believe she is,”_ Hanasian replied.

Hanavia had selected a star and was staring at it. He said, _”I find it hard to believe anyone could watch so many at one time, but if each star is an eye, it could possibly be done.”_ 

A streak quickly traced across the sky where they were both looking before fading away. 

Hanasian said, _”That seemed as if she winked at you.”_ 

This seemed to puzzle his son and so, after a moment, Hanasian added, _”At least I like to think so.”_

Hanavia took a deep breath and let it out slowly, _”And that is another of many reasons why I need to go to Rivendell. Time is short and the lore and memories of the Eldar are fast disappearing.”_ 

Hanasian sat up. Yes, he had planned to ask Hanavia about this very thing but how did the lad know. Did he have his mother’s sixth sense, or had he overheard one of the many discussions between his parents on the matter. Hanavia said nothing further and simply gazed untroubled at the night sky. Hanasian lay back down again and decided to discuss the matter with Elladan, should he find him as he hoped he might.


----------



## Elora (Mar 21, 2014)

It wasn’t until they passed Sarn Ford and had come to the rocky passage of Andrath in the South Downs that they left the road to the east. Climbing through the rocks, they came to a narrow break in the rocks that led to a place where the rock overhung the bottom. It was one of many places the Rangers had used in the years past to watch the Greenway, for here at the top of the rocky escarpment, they could see far to the south down the Greenway. The men of Cardolan and those left after Cardolan was extinguished by war and disease had used this place. Here they could rest easy out of sight, and was the appointed place they were to meet Elladan. If the Elf was about.

It wasn’t long before Elladan arrived, as Hanasian had hoped he would, but he did come alone. Whoever travelled with him hung back, though, and only Elladan approached . The greetings were swift and talk turned swiftly to the matter of Hanavia. 

Elladan seemed grim for a time but then offered encouragement. 

_”Few of us linger in Imladris and its halls echo with emptiness. Most have now sailed west, yet, the Keeper of Records remains. Though wise, his mind is strange and he tends to talk to himself. Even as the time of the Eldar is now fleeting, soon he will no longer remain. Who could be trusted as a Keeper of Records? It is doubtful that sons of Men will long hold them dear, for the generations pass too quickly. Yet I think it would be worth to teach those young men of high esteem what we can in the time that yet remains.”_

Elladan turned to face young Hanavia squarely, _ Therefore I offer to you Hanavia, son of Hanasian and Rosmarin, Prince of Cardolan, to be my squire, and to study with not only the Keeper, but with me. What say you?”_

Hanavia smiled, _”I would gladly accept, should my mother and father agree.” 

Hanasian nodded, ”Indeed. Though it has been discussed, my wife and I have not agreed when this might occur. Still, Rin knows as I do that time is fleeting and this opportunity fast wanes even as we stand here. I have business in Bree, but as soon as I finish, I will return. Accompany us if you will.”_ 

Elladan shook his head, saying, _”Nay, I go not to Bree and have not been there in many seasons. I will ride to your home and speak with the Lady of Cardolan. I will meet you there.”_

Hanasian and Hanavia looked at each other, and without words, they nodded to each other.

Hanasian then said, _”Well, my business is routine. Collect and give news, fetch the things I have been aske to bring back with me. Bree is nothing Hanavia has not seen already. Perhaps it might be best if he accompanies you Elladan? Give you a chance to become acquainted.”_ 

Elladan gave brief thought and nodded. Hanavia was overjoyed. As much as he enjoyed the time with his father, he had always enjoyed Elladan’s company when he was young. This would be his first chance to have time alone with him. And, it would give him a chance to bid his family farewell. 

Hanasian said, _”Tell Rin I will arrive home no more than two days after you get there.” _

The night was spent peacefully as Elladan sat up high and watched. In the morning, Hanavia and Elladan set out south while Hanasian set out north. He would be in Bree that night.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

The Inn at Bree, the Prancing Pony, had seen plenty of business and yet it seemed to remain unchanged. Hanasian arrived shortly after dark to a crowded common room. Many of the usual faces were there, including a few of the younger Dunedain seated at a table that had become their regular meeting place. It was off to one side and out of way with an easy view of stairs and the door both. In fact, if he was not mistaken, it was almost in the same place where Aragorn observed four hobbits fresh out of the Shire so many years ago. Hanasian ordered tea while the two young Rangers drank ale. 

Massuil, keeping his steady on these Rangers, puffed his pipe and said, _”Mae govannen Hanasian. No news is good news, they say. Tell me you have no news.”_

Hanasian sipped his tea before saying, _“No news. Mine is a life with a growing family. My eldest was with me but decided to turn back home to ride with Elladan.”_ 

Massuil nodded, aware of Hanasian’s tidings. A Prince of Cardolan would again abide at Imladris, it seemed. This was worth knowing. A fresh platter of bread, butter, and cheese was set on the table and Hanasian wasted no time availing himself of it. 

While he ate, Massuil said, _“Ah, I like your place. I just don’t travel too well anymore. This damn right leg has about given up. They say wounds may heal but their memories linger forevermore. Its been reminding me every time I ride and it has been getting harder to walk. But if I don’t walk each day, it turns into a plank and I can’t move. I see you have greyed some since last I saw you.” 

“Yes, some,” _ Hanasian replied and made a note to mention it to his wife. She’d have a thing or two to say or do about Massuil’s right leg, he fancied. 

But he said nothing of it to Massuil and instead offered, _”I’m only half Dunedain remember. I’m doing well to be in this good of shape this far along.”_

Massuil nodded and quipped, _“Indeed. Must be that fair wife of yours keeping you young.”_

The two younger Rangers had paid no attention to any of this because there was food to be had on the platter. Massuil and Hanasian gave over to silence for a while lest the younger men ate it all. The cheese and bread was fresh, and Hanasian was reminded of who might enjoy the cheese in particular. Their children seemed to have inherited their mother’s adoration for the stuff and it was novel to not have to fight to the death for it.

Hanasian lifted another piece of bread and topped it with some cheese, _”My dear wife Rosmarin is the best thing to happen to me. May it be that everyone can find a true love such as I have. I try and keep myself whole for her and the children both, though at time I can feel the weather in my bones.”_

The mention of his wife’s name had gotten the younger Ranger’s attention at last. Rosmarin was not a common name yet, though a number of young girls now laid claim to it. If the elder Ranger sitting there with his tea talking of a wife named Rosmarin, that could only mean one thing. Both younger men glanced at each other. 

One of the younger rangers, silent until now, said, _”Speaking of weather, it will likely rain this night. I can feel it.”_ 

Both Massuil and Hanasian shook their heads and Massuil said, _”No, not yet. Likely tomorrow, mid-day. Just a shower.”_

So the four rangers decided to see who would be closest: before midnight, first light, mid-day, or toward the next evening. A small wager was made and a round was shouted by the youngest of the rangers. They needed to impress the Lord of Cardolan if they had a chance of being considered and nowadays, competition was getting fiercer. The serving girl was near finished for the night but passed the order to the bar. They talked a bit before the ales were brought to them but both Hanasian and Massuil paused as the serving girl set the flagons down on the table. She gave a slight smile and turned and walked away.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Massuil asked, _”Did she look familiar?” 

“Dunedain,”_ Hanasian said thoughtfully. 

It was obvious that she had the eyes, but she looked as if a commoner of Bree. She was not known to him but he spent little time in Bree now…and Rin was chasing another set of hands, particularly with another child on the way. 

He asked Massuil, _”Have you seen her before?” 

“Yes,” _ Massuil answered, _“She came from the south… Edholland I believe. Came with some of the King’s ministers heading to Annuminas, but she remained here. I think she may have had a falling out with the lady she served. Now she is a barmaid of the Prancing Pony.” _

While Massuil spoke, Hanasian watched her as she talked to the bartender. Edholland might be a concern or not. A falling out with a noblewoman would, in Rin’s estimation, only commend the lass further. He’d need to know more, though, before he made mention of her to his wife. Hanasian’s attention wandered to man sitting at a table with a few other men. They all were talking, but he was not. Instead he watched. Hanasian knew the ploy well. Take up with some locals for a brew, and under the cover of your group, watch for whatever you were there to find. Or whoever. For Hanasian’s part, he kept up the ruse of watching the young barmaid, but his attention was on the man. He leaned over to the young ranger next to him. His clean grey-green cloak had told Hanasian all he needed, but thought a test might not go astray tonight. 

_”Tell me son, what do you see here?”_ he asked. 

The young ranger sat his flagon down and looked over at Massuil briefly before quickly looking over the room. It was only moments before he said, _”The man at the end of the table by the bar doesn’t fit in. He wants to, but doesn’t. He also knows he’s been seen.”_

Massuil grimaced at that, _”Of course he does. You looked right at him! Work on seeing without looking. Look at the man at the next table but watch your target. You work on that.”_ 

The young ranger nodded and said, _”Aye but he knew he was seen before I looked at him.”_

Hanasian nodded, _”Then like as not he is working with someone else here. Your objective is to spot them now. Let this be a lesson to you young rangers. Even while enjoying a few ales, you are still on watch. Always. With the likeliness of any war slim, it is evermore imperative that the eyes of the King remain wide open.”_

The table was quiet for a time until the young ranger noted that the man had departed. A new watch was set then. Who left next, and in which order? They spent the rest of the evening talking quietly amongst themselves as the crowd thinned out. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

After leaving the inn, the man made haste north and spent most of the night skirting the Chetwood. He met a shadowy figure in the depths of the early morning. Whispers were traded and a coin fell into the man’s hand. He quickly slipped off. The shadowy figure stood squinting southwards. He not obtained definite word. The man he had just paid was unclear as to who he was looking for. It was hard to give a description of Hanasian, though, being as he did not know exactly what the man looked like himself. He would have to chance going to The Prancing Pony himself and it would have be the next evening, before Hanasian could slip away again. He would have to do this himself. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The next morning was bright and clear and Hanasian was up early. He never slept very well without Rin beside him. As he lay awake in the early morning, he considered his habit of coming to Bree regularly. It had really become for the most part unnecessary, so he would make arrangements with Massuil that should anything arrive that was urgent for him to get, he could send a runner. He missed Rin and the children and though an inn is usually not quiet, it seemed to be now. Too quiet. There were no small feet running about, up to who knew what. Hanasian drifted into a light sleep as his thoughts turned to his children. The twins had better behaving. 

Hanasian woke up a short time though to a song of a bird perched outside the window on a branch of an oak. The sky was barely beginning to blue in the east, but the scent of fresh bread was filling the air. He thought about their wager on rain last night and chuckled. He readied himself to go and when he got to the common room he was the only one there beside the elderly hobbit woman baking. Without word, she set a few slices of a fresh loaf and had butter, cheeses, nuts, and sliced fruit set out on a board. 

_”It’s all we have at this early hour. The beans are still in the oven,”_ she said. 

Hanasian nodded, _ ”My thanks. This is all I need.”_

He leaned against the bar and ate nearly everything that was on the board. He left the inn before anyone else arrived, went to the blacksmith and picked up a few items he had ordered on his last visit. As he looked about the smithy, a touch of sadness came over Hanasian as he remembered the Easterling Kholach and the Dale woman Tarina. He hadn’t known either long, but it have been a difficult, dark time for himself and Rin. In fact, both had played vital roles in keeping his wife, and unborn son, alive. The couple had met in unlikely circumstance in Dale and they had loved each other. They died too young and senselessly.

Hanasian pushed the memories away and buried them safe, then packed his satchels. Next was a short visit to a shop across the way to check on something he had asked for some time ago and he was relieved it had, at last come! He added his packs to his horse, eager to start on his way home. 

The day’s pace was good, having cleared Andrath and cutting west to the Brandywine. He pressed on through the evening as he had made for the Sarn Ford. He set camp just south of there, where they had camped on watch of the Shire in the days leading up to the war. Laying under the open stars, he fell into a deep sleep and awoke startled in the pitch darkness of early dawn. There were no Black Riders coming to the ford this night but he could not shake the memory from him. Hanasian rose and readied himself, dried fruit and meats tossed down in hurried handfuls as he rode southwest along the river. 

When he reached the foothills of Ered Luin a light rain fell and the peaks were shrouded in mist. But the trail was well known to him and he pushed through as far as he could. Hanasian found there was no option but to pass the night in a cave on the west side as the light failed. Even a well known trail could be treacherous and dangerous when it was wet and dark. The next morning he came riding toward home. He was glad beyond measure to be back.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Elladan considered the boy travelling with him. How old was he? Twelve? Mortal years passed so swiftly and it seemed to Elladan that only yesterday had he handed the tiny, vulnerable, squalling child to his exhausted and exhilarated mother while his somewhat terrified father hovered nearby. They had almost reached Hanavia’s home now, a day after they had left his father to continue on to Bree. Hanavia had started out bashful, the excitement quivering within him robbing him of his words. Elladan had met his fair share of shy lads down the long years and a few well-placed questions from the Elf had soon gotten Hanavia talking. It was remarkable what these mortal children could flourish into. One such quiet lad was now the High King, and married to Elladan’s sister… 

Elladan had hoped to develop a sense of his new squire was and what he hoped to achieve. Would the lad be up to the task ahead of him? It was Prince’s education he was to receive and while every Prince needed one, not every Prince was equal to the task of acquiring one. Some, such as his mother, set about acquiring their own. Elladan found that Hanavia was a thoughtful, intelligent and kind lad who possessed a mortal’s unparalleled lust for knowledge. That all consuming belief that there was some great discovery awaiting them, just over the horizon, gripped Hanavia as it had so many before him. His was a restless mind, searching for new fuel to keep the fires burning. Historian, scholar and warrior. Hanavia would be all of these things if he could and a formidable Prince of Cardolan he would make. 

Serious as Hanavia was, he was quick to laughter and he doing exactly that as they crossed a small stone bridge and entered the inner grounds of Hanavia’s home. It was a truly lovely place. The land had flourished, of course. That was to be expected with the presence of its true ruler. The house prowled against a ridge that fell away to the ocean below, a strong and sturdy thing of stone that was mannish, but Elladan could see other influences there. Eldar influences subtly permeated the Dunedain aesthetic given their shared histories and ancestries. It imbued the structure with its own beauty. 

Elladan was aware that the restoration of the ancient seat of Cardolan’s royal line had been a gift from Arthedain. Aragorn had been keenly aware of the currents that eddied through their respective histories. Aside from the generosity of the gesture, the land was rightfully that of his cousin. It was as much an acknowledgement of that as it was a statement of good will and fidelity between allies. But the practicalities of the gesture had been complex. This place had lain in disrepair, abandoned for centuries as a result of war and disease, and Aragorn had simply not had the time to effect a restoration beyond the main house. 

Elladan could see, however, that the restoration begun by the High King had continued over the intervening years. A large stables, several barracks and various out buildings and workshops spread around the inner area. All seemed to have risen from the ashes of older buildings. People moved in and about the buildings, busy with their day. Rangers were clearly discernable and Elladan surmised the others were Black Company personnel stationed here. He had heard a southern station had been established in the Lady’s southern holdings. Aragorn had been most pleased by that turn of fortune as now he no longer had to look all over Middle Earth when he had need of them. 

Over by the escarpment was a hefty frame. It was a device men used to lift and lower things and it was presently lowering a heavy load of lumber. Men gathered around its legs and leant out to watch the timber’s descent, calling to one another from above and below. 

_”Good,”_ Hanavia noted from his saddle and nodded towards the device. 

When he offered nothing further, Elladan asked, _”What is good?” 

“Fresh timber has arrived. Amme has been waiting on that. I’ll show you, if you like,”_ Hanavia answered, slid off his horse and left it grazing contentedly near the stables. 

Elladan shook his head as the boy scarpered away towards the ridge but a young man strolled out of the stable and nodded calmly at Elladan as if this was all to be expected. Elladan looked to where Hanavia was and then back to young man. 

_”I can see -“ 

“No need, Master Elf,”_ the chap said calmly as he patted the neck of Hanavia’s horse. 

Elladan shook his head again, dismounted and followed Hanavia. He found a set of narrow steps notched into the rocky face of the escarpment that wound their way down to a small, sandy inlet far below. Hanavia skipped down them as if he had been climbing them all his life, which Elladan supposed he had, and he was more than halfway down. Elladan moved with greater care than Hanavia. Surefooted elven grace was one thing. Catching a pebble on the stone and tumbling headfirst the rest of the way was quite another. Still, he caught up to the lad again at the foot of the stairs. Hanavia had paused, hand on a large boulder that sat to one side on the sand. Elladan studied the beach from behind him.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

It was a hive of activity. At one end men swarmed over a new structure emerging from the sand and then the water. It was a jetty, Elladan saw, and it seemed that the Black Company engineers and men were hard at work on it. In their midst were two young lads, scampering about amidst the men. This hive of industry was not what Hanavia was watching. Over to the other side, well clear of the men working, was Hanavia’s mother. The Lady of Cardolan had her skirts tucked up so that they did not get too heavy with water and she had a young girl in her arms. Rin was swinging her about in the shallows and the dark haired girl was laughing gleefully. Elladan could see the Lady of Cardolan was with child once more. Further up the beach was an older girl. She was stretched out on the warm sand, contentedly watcher her mother and sister and the men working on the jetty. This, Elladan concluded, had to be Elian. 

_”Why do you hesitate?”_ Elladan asked Hanavia softly. 

_”Amme is happy. She how she smiles? And laughs?”_ Hanavia’s hand dropped from the boulder to his side, _”I do not think she will smile when she knows why you have come.” _

With that, he stepped out onto the sand. 

Elian loved the beach. She loved the feel of the warm sand between her toes and the salty tang on the breeze. She loved the sound of the waves and the wind bouncing off the rocks. She loved the way the light seemed to dance and skip over the water and make the sand glow and sparkle, sun or moon. Mostly she loved how the twins left her alone on the beach, drawn as they were to the construction of the jetty.

She could hear them giggling, probably stealing bolts or nails or whatever the men called them. Horrors. She could also hear her sister. Adanel was laughing and when she did she sounded like Amme. Adda said it was like silver and Elian agreed. Amme was singing a rhyme to Adanel that Elian knew well. She began humming along to herself, eyes closed, occasionally whispering the words as she wondered what Adda would fetch back from Bree for her. Adda always brought something for each of them and Elian could not understand why Amme did not ask for nice things. The last time, Adda had brought back a parcel that stank. Hanavia had said it was bark – a special kind that made hair grow when it was rubbed. Elian wasn’t sure if Hanavia had been telling the truth. It was so hard to know. He always had such good answers for questions. So far, no hair had appeared on her hands. 

The thought made Elian hold her hands up for inspection. She cracked her eyes open to study them and started when she saw her brother’s face hovering above. 

_”What are you doing here?”_ she demanded, startled. 

Before he could give a silver tongued answer, she scowled at him and remembered she was upset with him, _”If you didn’t want to go to Bree with Adda, why did you not stay so that I could?” 

“Adda sent me back with a visitor,”_ Hanavia told her and Elian narrowed her eyes at him, hairy palms quite forgotten now. 

Hanavia nodded towards where the jetty was being built and Elian propped herself up on her elbows to see if her brother was telling the truth. 

When her eyes widened, he triumphantly said, _”See?” _

_“Who is that?”_ Elian asked as she watched the Elf by the jetty. He seemed to be inspecting one of the large poles that rose from the shallows. 

_”That is Lord Elladan,”_ Hanavia said, sounding as if this was supposed to be impressive. 

Elian frowned, _”Who?” 

“Do you ever listen in history?”_ her brother asked and it was a silly question. History was dull and Hanavia was well aware of her thoughts on the subject. 

_”Lord Elladan is the son of Lord Elrond,”_ he went on, still making no sense at all. 

Elian looked at her brother blankly and Hanavia lifted his eyes to the sky and sank down to the sand beside her, _”He’s High Queen Arwen’s brother.” 

“Why didn’t you say so in the first place?”_ Elian demanded, eyes flaring in excitement, _”Does this mean we will go to Annuminas soon?” _

That would mean Amme would let her wear some of her jewels. Perhaps, even, the pearl diadem. It would mean they could stay where there were people – proper people – and interesting things going on. Best of all, it would mean no history lessons. Elian was well aware that Hanavia was shaking his head at her, as if he were some wise old man. He was only two years older than her. Not even that! Sometimes he could be such a boy.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Elladan decided inspect the jetty closer. One of the Company engineers spotted him inspecting a pier footing and had hurried down to explain how they had sunk and anchored each of them. The jetty would not be very long nor wide. Just enough to reach a ship anchored off shore, easier by far than rowing crew, passengers and whatever cargo back and forth. Ships, Elladan was told, could weigh anchor relative close to shore on account of how the sea bed dropped away sharply. This meant the jetty did not need to be very long. It also meant that it became increasingly difficult to sink the supporting piers. Naturally there was a solution for this that sounded complex, risky, ingenious and utterly mannish. The engineer, a middle aged man called Donius, was practically hopping from foot to foot with excitement the system that let men breathe under water. 

Donius said, _”I can see you have your doubts, Master Elladan.”_ 

His pale grey eyes moved past Elladan to focus on something behind him. He pushed broad, blunt fingers back through his thinning brown hair. 

_”And here comes another who shares your concern,”_ he continued, _”Don’t you Doc?”_ 

Elladan turned to see the Lady of Cardolan only a few paces away. Her skirts were down now and gathered sand as she walked. The breeze had brought a faint glow to her cheeks and Elladan was struck anew by her resemblance to her mother, Lady Verawyn. Verawyn’s daughter, however, was her own woman and the years had brought her something her mother had found little of in her brief life. This was a woman descended from kings in the very apex of her life. Rosmarin nodded at Donius, who now wore a grin that the man was likely unaware of and, Elladan surmised, one Rin likely saw on many a face. She had that effect. 

_”Drowned any of my men today, Donius?”_ she inquired as she closed, a faint curving of her lips taking the edge out of what was an otherwise pointed objection. 

_”No, and I won’t tomorrow or the day after that, Doc. You’ll see.” 

“I hope you are right,”_ she murmured and her attention moved to Elladan. 

He watched her hold her skirts out but caught her before she could curtsy. 

_”Your grace,”_ he said formally, _”A pleasure to see you once again.”_ 

While it was clear that the lady had a fondness for the engineer, Elladan had no idea what she thought of him. Her expression was inscrutable, carefully composed over the fine symmetry of her features as to betray nothing. How the years had changed her from that trusting, open child he had first encountered. She held his eyes briefly before she looked down the length of the jetty. 

Donius stood a little taller and his chest expanded, _”Making good progress now that timber’s arrived, Doc.” 

“Will you need more, do you think?” 

“I hope not. This last load was pricey, I heard.” 

“You heard correctly,_” Rosmarin replied in a tone that suggested that future acquisitions would involve renegotiation of trade terms. Elladan had heard many a merchant say that the Lady of Cardolan was astute when it came to business arrangements. 

_”But,”_ Donius hedged, _”If the same thing happened to this lot as last, couldn’t we just harvest it? I mean, there’s the right trees up there and it’s your land. I’ve even been able to mark a few. Horses, some men, and ten or so days and-“ 

“Donius, if you have been marking trees where I think you have been, you are fortunate to be standing here now. The only reason they let you go is because you were one man, and you did not fell any. If, however, a team of men arrived,”_ Rin shook her head firmly. 

_“But it’s your land…and they’re…well aren’t they your people?” 

“Yes Donius, and I gave my people my word. I’ll pay for timber for this jetty.” 

“But they don’t live in the trees, Doc. Not really. And I bet they cut them down themselves.” 

“Donius,” _Rin warned and then canted her head to one side, _”In any case, you told me that last batch accidentally sank. Surely such an uncanny mishap is unlikely to occur again.” _

Donius found sudden cause to study the sand they stood on. He shrugged, _”Fine, Doc, we’ll do it your way.” _

Rin let it go with, _”It will be a fine jetty, Donius.”_ 

That made the engineer smile again, for engineers always loved it best when their work was appreciated and praised. Smiths, in Elladan’s opinion, were little different 

_”Listen, Doc, about those boys of yours,”_ Donius said, switching tack. 

_”Mine, eh? They’re only mine when their misbehaving,”_ she muttered and then called up, _”Are you behaving yourself boys?” 

“Yes Amme,”_ came two high, clear replies. On the heels of the boys’ immediate and dubious answer came a chorus of deeper masculine affirmations that they too were behaving themselves. It produced a wry smile from Rin. 

She considered Donius anew, _”I found several hammers under their beds this morning. Once they are cleaned off, they will be returned to you.” _

Donius frowned but Rin shook her head, _”Trust me, you do not want to know. Is there anything else missing? Axes, saws…anything sharp?” 

“Oh no, we keep a close eye on the dangerous things. Anyway, I should get back up there before they all slack off. Otherwise this jetty will never be finished.”_ 

Donius nodded pleasantly at Elladan and started back up the steeply sloped beach. Rin watched him depart and murmured something to herself in Dunlendic before she turned her attention squarely to Elladan. Again he was struck by how difficult it was to read her thoughts. 

_”And so here you are, Master Elladan, with my son but not my husband,”_ she said and shifted so that she could study Hanavia where he sat by his sister, watching anxiously. 

_”Hanasian expects to return in two days.”_ 

He watched her nod at that and consider her son a moment longer, _”I know why you are here. I see it in his face,” 

”He does not wish to cause you distress,”_ Elladan quietly answered. 

Rin’s eyes flared and her head snapped about to him as if she had been struck. In that instant he saw complex emotions weave across her face. No sooner had he glimpsed that were they gone. Her composure settled back over her delicate features with startling speed.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Hanavia stood beside his sister down the other end of the beach, his hands clenching and unclenching as he watched his mother speak to Master Elladan. They were talking about him. He knew it. He watched Elladan offer an arm to his mother, which she accepted. Together, they walked through the heavy sand to the stairs. Then Elladan followed her up the narrow winding stairs. 

Down on the beach, Elian asked her brother, _”What do you think she will say? Do you think she will let you go?” _

Hanavia shook his head uncertainly and a heartbeat later Elian said, _”I hope you do go away to Imladris.” 

“Why?”_ Hanavia asked, distracted as he watched Master Elladan depart with his mother, _”Amme and Adda will not send the tutor away just because I have gone. There will still be lessons.”_ 

_“Yes, but I will get your room,” _Elian replied. 

The rest of the day and all that evening was torment for Hanavia. He knew Elladan and his mother had spoken. He just knew it. But neither Elf nor his mother would speak of it. At least Master Elladan said that they had spoken. His mother had not even mentioned that and every time he asked her, she found something for him to do. When was Adda going to come back, he wondered? What if Master Elladan left without him? He tossed and turned through the night and arrived at the kitchen table for breakfast the following morning grumpy and out of sorts. He knew it and, for once, he did not care. 

Elian kept smirking, like this was all some great big laugh. Sometimes his sister really irritated him. The twins, well they were the same as they ever were. They showed up whispering to each other in their nonsense language and showing suspiciously innocent faces. Everyone could see there were feathers attached to their tunics and hair. Adanel was off in her own little world again, humming the rhyme that Amme had been singing to her yesterday. As for Amme, she bustled around the kitchen as if nothing was wrong. Hanavia brooded like a summer storm as she set out plates and food and cutlery. When she placed the bread fresh from the oven in the middle of the table, the storm broke. 

_”Who cooked? Was it you, Amme?”_ he asked, struggling to keep the belligerence from his tone and failing miserably if the expression on his mother’s face was anything to go by. 

_”Why do you want to know, son?”_ she threw back at him, daring him to cross the line. 

Hanavia threw caution to the wind, _”I wish Aunt Slip was back from Fornost! Ever since she went, hardly anything here is edible anymore! Look at that! It’s hideous!”_ 

He pointed at the bread. It did, admittedly, look like bread. If you ignored the shape of it. Everyone, even Amme, knew that she was not good at baking. Hanavia looked around the table at his siblings. Elian was wide eyed, staring at him as though he were some sort of insect. The twins were slack jawed, eyes bobbing between their mother and himself. Adanel had her thumb jammed all the way in her mouth. She was scowling at him. His mother drew a deep breath and set both her floured hands on the table top, long fingers spread. Hanavia stared at them, unable to look at her face. 

_”Inedible, you say Hanavia?”_ she asked, her voice deceptively calm as she pronounced every syllable of his name precisely. 

He was up to his neck, he knew. May as well commit all the way. That’s what Caeros said. Better a sheep than a lamb. 

_”Yes,”_ he said, staring at his mother’s fingers. 

_”In that case, you’ll be pleased to know that you’re excused from breakfast Hanavia. You’ll be giddy with delight to know the stables need mucking out. And don’t you dare show your face in here until such time as you have remembered who you are and the manners your father and I have taught you. Am. I. Clear?”_ 

Mucking out the stables? She thought that was going to make him say sorry? Hanavia tore his eyes from her hands to her face and saw that her eyes were very, very blue. Still, he jutted out his lower chin and snarled, _”Yes!”_ 

He watched her lift her arm and point at the kitchen door. He flew out of it, making sure it slammed good and proper and nearly knocked Farbarad over on his way in. 

Inside, Rin drew another deep breath. Farbarad filled the doorway, a question on his lips that faded away when he took in the kitchen. Her remaining children were silent and still. 

_”Go on then, eat up. Before it gets cold,”_ she said as gently as she could and they set to with determination, eager to stay out of the mess that their eldest brother had just made.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Hanavia was still mucking out the stables when his father rode in. But before he could get to his father to explain what had happened and seek his help, the twins shot in to get there first. They tripped over each other in their rush to say what had happened. It was a blur, but clear enough to condemn Hanavia. He felt shame burn in his cheeks and went back to the stall he was mucking out. 

_”So Elladan is here, is he?”_ his father asked his younger brothers, having made out Elf in the mess of words they had thrown at him. 

_”Yes, Adda,”_ said Worlin in his high voice. 

_”Good, good,”_ came the deep, calm rumble and then, _”And have you been good boys while I was away?” 

“Yes, Adda,”_ Dorlith said this time and went on to explain how they gave Elladan a welcome present. 

When their father asked how there came to be feathers stuck in their hair, the twins explained that the chickens had been more difficult to get into the drawers in Elladan’s room than they had anticipated. 

_”In that case, I think you should go and set the chickens loose and then tell your mother what you have done.” 

“Yes Adda,”_ the boys chirruped, suspiciously obedient, and raced off to the house. 

Hanavia could hear his father continue to unpack and then unsaddle his horse. Next would come the brushing. Hanavia finished the stall he was working on and went to fetch fresh hay for it. 

As he walked back in with it, his father, _”I have not forgotten you are there, son.” _

Hanavia tipped the hay onto the cleaned floor of the stall and began spreading it out. His father continued to curry his horse. 

_”Do you want to tell me what is wrong, or find out for myself?”_ his father asked. 

_”Amme won’t let me go, Adda,”_ Hanavia said, the words bursting out of him. 

_”How do you know this? Has she told you so?” 

“No,”_ Hanavia admitted, blinking away hot tears and shoving the hay about the stall. 

He heard footsteps and sensed his father stood at the head of the stall. Hanavia’s jaw clenched and he kept poking at the hay as his father stood there in silence. But it became too much and he threw the rake down and whirled about to face his father. It poured out of him, all of it, and his father said nothing. He just listened, quietly. By the time Hanavia had reached the ignominous events of the morning, it felt like hours had passed. He fell quiet and bit his lower lip, peering at his father. 

Hanasian looked towards the house and frowned, _”She’s baking? That seals it. We need another pair of hands.”_ 

His attention swung back to his son and his frown did not abate, _”But your behaviour, this morning, lad was…be grateful I was not there to see it myself, boy, or you’d be doing worse than mucking out the stables on an empty stomach right now. Your mother loves you dearer than life itself and well you know it! She deserves better than that from you. You owe yourself better than that, son.” _

He watched his eldest child’s head droop and then nod. 

_”Here’s what you’re going to do. You’re going to find some flowers and march back in there and apologise to your mother.” 

“I don’t think flowers-“_ Hanavia sniffled. 

_”Nonsense. Flowers and sincerity always work. Remember that, lad.” 

“Do you think she’ll let me go?” 

“I think there’s a fair chance that you haven’t completely ruined this opportunity. Your mother will not hold this morning against you unfairly.” _

Hanasian watched his son’s face lift again, renewed hope there. How badly the boy yearned for this. Rin would be true to her word, wouldn’t she? As he wondered that he heard his wife. She was shouting at the top of her lungs from the kitchen. 

_”HANASIAN! YOU GET YOURSELF IN HERE THIS INSTANT AND EXPLAIN TO ME WHY THERE ARE CHICKENS RUNNING FREE IN MY HOUSE!” _

Hanasian frowned at that. What had he to do with…he reviewed what he had told the twins and then groaned. Set the chicken free he had said. They had obediently done as bidden. Go tell your mother what you have done he had said. Again, they had obediently done as their father had told them. Hanasian wiped a hand over his face. No wonder the little horrors had been so eager to do his bidding! Could not Elladan take them with him, for a year or two, or twenty? 

_”Think you might need some flowers too, Adda,”_ Hanavia observed and together, father and son smiled at each other.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Suffice it say that the arrival of evening, the comfort of his own home and the relative peace within it was a welcome advent for Hanasian. Thankfully, Rin had not baked for dinner and on the whole it was rather delightful. Hanavia had made his apologies and was being the very soul of decorum. He even held his mother’s chair out for her and while she rolled her eyes, she also fondly rumpled his hair. Their son was fast becoming a man, but he was still boy enough to beam like a moonbeam at the gesture. 

The chickens had all been located and removed safely. The twins would be up for some time tonight working on their letter explaining why it was wrong to put chickens in the drawers of guests. Or anyone, for that matter. Elian was bedecked with every ribbon her father had brought back with her. She’d made something she said was elven in honour of their guest and, ever the gentleman, Elladan had complimented her on her handiwork. It looked to Hanasian to be about as elven as dwarf, but Elian was aglow. Adanel was in his lap, helping him eat his meal. There was quiet talk around the table about events in Bree and the progress on the jetty. 

The meal concluded and the evening unfolded in a familiar, comfortable way. Those who had eaten with them usually headed off to their respective quarters either in the house if they were Rangers or elsewhere if they were Company men. Some would repair to the long, deep balcony that overlooked the ocean with their pipes to take in the stars. Rin, usually assisted by Slippery, saw to readying the children for bed. As Slip was off, visiting someone or rather in Fornost, Rin had her hands full for quite some time. Hanasian was on the balcony when Elladan sought him out. 

_”I have spoken with your lady wife,”_ he said to Hanasian, _”It is the clear to me that your son has…gifts to nurture. If he were to be a healer then I would counsel him to remain at his mother’s side. There is no better than her, Edain or Eldar, in these lands now. But I do not think your son seeks that path.” 

“Nor I,”_ Hanasian replied and then, _”What did Rin say to you.” 

“Little,”_ Elladan admitted, _”Though she listened attentively. All I know is that she intends to discuss the matter further with you.” 

“What, then, concerns you?” 

“I am uncertain if the Lady will consent to her son’s departure. She has not indicated that she stands against it, nor for it. I find it difficult to know what she might think.” 

“In that you are not the first,”_ Hanasian assured him, _”I still find myself wondering from time to time. She has given me her word that she will not stand in Hanavia’s way. This, though…this is hard for any mother and harder still for Rosmarin.” 

“I can appreciate that,”_ Elladan said and then, _”Perhaps would have been better if Elrohir were here instead of I. She ever seemed to favour him.” 

“I will speak with her further tonight,”_ Hanasian said, _”And what of you, Master Elladan? Are you certain you wish to offer Hanavia a place in Imladris?”_ 

Elladan paused before answering, _”It is true I had some doubts. Not every prince is cut from the same cloth. Hanavia’s grandfather, is a case in point. Bereth possessed a formidable intellect. His flaws lay elsewhere and Hanavia is yet young. Who is to say what stuff his character is yet woven from? Is he like his grandfathers? Or, rather, has the apple fallen a little closer to the tree as they say?” 

“What do you think, Master Elf?” 

“I think, Hanasian, that it would be a great honour to tutor your son, irrespective of whether he chooses to take up the principality of Cardolan after his mother or a different path.” _

Hanasian felt Elladan’s hand close briefly on his forearm and then the Elf was gone. He remained there, mulling the Elf’s words carefully for some time before he went in to bid his children a good night. He found Rin in the study, head in one hand as she scanned through a pile of reports and correspondence. With Slippery away, Rin was using the evening to address work she usually did during the day. There was a faint furrow between her brows and she pursed her lips at something she read. 

_”Extortion! There is simply no way I am paying that much coin! Oh…wait,”_ she muttered, in the habit of speaking to herself, _”They’re paying us.” _

She let out a sigh and pushed the parchment to a particular pile. It was then she noticed him standing there, studying him. 

_”I found someone in Bree you might be interested in. Dunedain…up from Edholland. Fell out with the nobles she was travelling with to Annminuas and now works at the Pony.” 

“We don’t need more staff, Hanasian. Slip will be back soon.” 

“Meanwhile, you can’t tell the difference between an account to be paid or received. And you’re baking.” 

“Were the flowers your idea?”_ Rin asked and Hanasian shrugged at her. 

_”Flowers and sincerity. Always works,”_ he replied and then pushed her distraction aside, _”I’ll write to Loch, see what he knows about her. Can’t be too many Dunedain in Edholland.” 

“Edholland,”_ Rin muttered and then began riffling through the unread pile of papers, _”If you’re writing that lout, tell him to send his bloody report. He’s three months behind?” 

“Do you really want to add three months of reports to that pile right now, love?” 

“Not the point. Ask him. No, tell him. I want those reports. I need those reports. For all we know, the Company could have gone renegade down there!” 

“If they did, he’d be with them. Especially when he hears he’s three months behind in his reports.” _

Hanasian smiled at his wife and it did not work. She was singularly unimpressed. Rin sat in her chair at her desk and stared at him hard, hands resting over her belly. He could just imagine the son or daughter within joining up with her to stare as well. 

_”I’ll tell him,”_ Hanasian promised when it was clear she was not going to let the matter drop. 

At his words, she nodded and knuckled her eyes. It was clear she was tired. Hanasian decided, then, to leave the matter of Hanavia for the morning. 

_”Come, these can wait another day. I will help you with them tomorrow, love.”_ 

Rin sighed and dropped her hands, long fingers clasped together, atop the papers. 

_”They can, Hanavia cannot. I know why Elladan is here. How fortuitous it was you met him on your way to Bree.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2014)

Hanasian did not miss her sarcasm. He really did not wish to argue. She was tired and the issue was a delicate one. One false word or step and she’d dig her heels in. Once that happened, it was all over. Her steely will was a double-edged sword in that respect, steadfast determination on one edge and bitter stubbornness on the other. 

_”Rin, you gave your word.” 

“I know perfectly well what I said, Hanasian! After this morning’s-” 

“You can’t hold that against him, Rin. He’s a boy still. He will make mistakes!” 

“Hanasian, this morning was more than a mistake! You were not there!” _

Rin broke off and muttered something in Dunlendic. Hanasian turned away and struggled for patience and calm. He knew this was hard, but it was cruel beyond measure to chain the boy here simply because his mother found it hard to let go. Was it easier for him? Did he not miss his son already? And had she not given her word? She knew what it was to be denied opportunities such as this. How could she do to her son what had been done to her? Disappointment welled up in Hanasian. And beneath that, anger simmered. 

_”So now what, Rosmarin?”_ he asked and turned back to face her, _”Go on, say it.” _

She stared at him through wide eyes that were so very blue right now. They dropped away to her hands. Her hands moved to her belly. She was silent for a while and then looked up at him again, biting her lower lip. 

_”Say it, Rosmarin,”_ he coldly demanded. 

_”I – I think,”_ she started and then stopped. He watched her eyes drop away again, unable to muster the words. Even she knew she was wrong. Surely, if she were the woman he knew her to be, she would stop herself. 

_”After this morning,”_ Rin began again and lifted her eyes, _”I think he must go with Elladan. I was not convinced before. Understand me, Hanasian. It is not that I cannot manage our son. I do not wish to dispose of him because he is unruly. But I see how badly he thirsts for this. How can I not? He wants this as badly as… I wanted my family alive. How can we not give him this? 

“It will not be easy for him, he has never been away from us. But we must send Caeros too, for he is sworn to Hanavia and a familiar face will be a comfort to him in a strange place. I – And we will visit, will we not? Or perhaps he might return for a time, every now and again?” _

Those blue eyes were trained on him and he was drowning in their depths. 

_”Hanasian…we must let him go. Mustn’t we?”_ 

Relief surged through him. Pride too, for he knew all too well how difficult this was for the woman before him. She was looking to him for an answer and he had no words for her. Instead he strode around the desk, pushed it aside and pulled her to her feet and into his arms. He held her a long time in silence and then, tipped her head back to kiss her deeply. 

_”We will tell Hanavia in the morning,”_ he said, voice husked by emotion, ”Come. To bed with you, woman.” 

A short while later, as he soaked in the presence of his wife by his side, they heard a clucking noise in the darkness. Father and mother both groaned at the same time.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2014)

Donius sat on the sand and watched the waves steadily thrust themselves up the beach. His eyes were trained on the pillars that supported the jetty, his prized construction. The dock was his most notable achievement yet as an engineer. Proudly, he noted the pillars did not budge under the rising tide. Not even a fraction. Unsurprising, really, given the efforts he had made in his design and the fact that he had been observing the rising of the tide for a week now. If his calculations were correct, the dock should withstand the rigours of two laden ships moored under the sort of storms that arose here in the north. Savage things, appearing out of nowhere, howling and shrieking and heaving and then fleeing again almost as fast. A rising tide on a calm day was hardly a storm but he had no other measure to set against it. And besides, the day was pleasantly warm. So he sat and watched for so much as a quiver in the broad timbers that held the whole thing aloft and thought of what other test he might contrive.

He was still thinking when a ship was sighted out to sea. It drew steadily closer during the afternoon and word inevitably spread faster than bad news. Rangers fell in around him on the shore, talking to one another in hand signals that were not really like those of the Black Company or that Elvish tongue that made no sense at all to Donius. No ship was expected and the faces the Rangers turned to the western ocean were wary. Amongst the Rangers were men Donius could understand. The Black Company lounged about in a haphazard arrangement that belied their state of readiness. Donius knew that these men could swiftly move from apparent idleness to terrible action in the time it took to draw a single breath. Their hand signals he could understand. There was a wager afoot already about the ship. The sun steadily drew closer to the western horizon, casting the fiery cloak of sunset over the approaching vessel. It made it difficult to see what, if any, flag the ship might be flying. Whoever helmed it had timed the approach expertly, though, arriving when the tide was most swollen. Wulgof shielded his old eyes with one hand and squinted against the sun. 

_"It looks vaguely familiar. If I didn't know better, is that not the Fidelity?"_ he muttered. 

Mulgov countered, _"How can you tell?"

"Because that looks like Captain Harlas on the bridge rail."_ 

A familiar voice rang over the deck and the narrowing gap to the dock and shore, issuing orders for his crew. It wasn't every day a ship was able to claim the first ever berth at a dock and the crew were already leaning over the rail to peer at the new fixture with anticipation. Donius was suddenly struck by the realisation that a test far better than the rising tide was unfolding right before his eyes. Excitement jostled with immediate concern as he watched the ship heave to, lurching precariously towards his precious jetty. The thing loomed over the carefully wrought timbers of the dock and made the entire thing appear as fragile as spider silk. Lines whistled as they were thrown through to those men who had assembled on the jetty. Donius braced himself for disaster and glanced around the beach one last time. It was filled with people to witness his humiliation as an engineer, including his former captain, the woman who had paid for the jetty, their small army of children and an Elf lord. 

_"Hail and well met!"_ cried Captain Harlas from the deck, unflinching in the face of the twins who had begun to swarm down the jetty towards the Fidelity like the devils they were. 

_"Welcome Captain! This is an unexpected pleasure,"_ Hanasian returned and things appeared to proceed entirely as normal.

It dawned upon Donius that his dock had not failed. He was still grinning about that after the Fidelity had been unloaded, and all the table and chairs had been fetched out of the house and set upon the wide grounds under the summer stars. As barrels of wine and ale were rolled out and food was passed around, Donius sat in a haze of proud delight.

At another table, Harlas sat with Hanasian and Rin and withstood a steady stream of questions from the Lady of Cardolan concerning tidings and doings in the south. She pressed for everything he had seen down the coast, as far as Minas Tirith and even further south. Harlas had heard the rumours of course, concerning the woman quizzing him and her far reaching trade arrangements. It was interesting indeed, he thought, that some of those rumours seemed to have some truth behind him.

_"And Edhellond? Did you stop there? Any news?"_ she asked him, leaning around her husband to fix her clear eyes upon him.

Hanasian shifted in his seat to catch one of his younger sons by his belt as he ran after his sister. The lad heaved a disappointed sigh and Adanel's peals of alarm shifted to delight at her brother's apprehension by a higher power. Harlas used the opportunity to produce a satchel that he hoped would satisfy the Lady and give him a chance to enjoy some of his ale. 

_"Your man down south gave this to me in Edholland to bring to you,"_ Harlas replied as he set the satchel on the table before Hanasian.

_"Quite the backlog of reports,"_ Hanasian observed, surprised, as he pushed it towards his wife with his free hand.

Hanasian well knew that the scout had never enjoyed writing reports and no amount of cajoling from his sister would change it. Hanasian had reconciled himself to receiving nothing at all, or at best a single report. An entire satchel of papers came as a surprise to him and Rin both. Rin began to rifle through them without delay, leaving off her interrogation of poor Captain Harlas to scan each swiftly by the light of lanterns in the oak tree boughs and the fire itself. There was a general air of merriment that night, but her brow furrowed as she read. Reports. Reports, reports, reports. Nothing but reports. Not a solitary word of how he was, or how Rose was. It was all trade, buildings, and last year's harvest.

_"Yes,"_ Rin muttered as she sifted through them and pushed out a sigh, _"But these are just reports! Where's the rest of it? He could have at least sent word on how things were with them."_ 

Hanasian was careful not to smile. Reports had been precisely what Rin had expected of her Steward and, now that she had them, she took issue with the fact that a letter had not been included. 

Hanasian wrapped an arm around Rin's shoulders and kissed her temple,_"I'm sure there is a reason why he didn't include in this batch. Perhaps he sent it by land. Maybe he thought the ship would be bound for Harlond."_

Hanasian ignored Rin?s sceptical sidelong look at him and took the parchments to read for himself, _"Or he could have embedded it into the reports he had written himself."

"A coded letter?"_ Rin asked, unconvinced.

Hanasian continued, _"Some of these reports were written in another hand, likely Dorn's. I never got as far as I wanted in teaching him structure. But at least the corporal can write."

"Shall I request a letter on my way south again, my Lady?"_ Harlas offered politely and Rin scowled at the satchel.

_"I'll not send you nor anyone else to beg for me, Captain,"_ she muttered and Hanasian knew that if he did not intervene now, Rin would be off to write her brother a blistering rebuke in a matter of moments.

_"There will be time enough for such matters later,"_ Hanasian said, more for Rin's benefit than for Harlas, _"There is a feast to hand!"_ 

And a feast it was: a celebration for the first ship at Cardolan?s newest quay and a grand farewell for Cardolan?s first son. Hanasian was all set to depart for Rivendell in the morning. The night was bittersweet, filled with cheer and gently subdued sorrow. Hanavia was aglow with excitement, the adventure before him so close now and beckoning to him. He could not understand why his parents were not as excited as he was. He could see the pride in their faces but he could see something else too. This he set aside, determined to make the night one he would not forget and he had just the thing in mind to do it. 

_"You realise that your son is not drinking water,"_ Videgavia quietly remarked to Hanasian later in the night.

Rin spun about, instantly alert, _"WHAT?"

"Wine. It is just wine,"_ Videgavia replied swiftly for Rin had spotted her son across the way and looked set to swoop on the lad in maternal fury.

Hanasian set a hand on his wife's shoulder, _"It is his last night here for days unnumbered. Shall we sour it?"

"He is still a boy!"_ she protested and saw the knowing glance that Videgavia exchanged with Hanasian.

_"Oh, very well,"_ she said with a dissatisfied sniff, _"But it won't be this healer cleaning up the mess you two seem to think is a fine idea."_

And with that she stomped away to corner Elladan and bend his ear with a list of instructions concerning her eldest child, who was utterly and blissfully oblivious to his mother?s withering disapproval.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2014)

An impromptu toast triggered a cascade of tales from the Dirty Three of the days prior to Hanavia’s birth. It was no mystery why the Lady and Lord of Cardolan had so many children, they said. The bond between them ran deep and true and the trials and dangers they had faced had only forged that bond into something immutable. Stories were swapped freely and far too many tales that Rin would rather the Dirty Three kept to themselves were instead entrusted to the open, eager and hungry ears of her children. They did not need to know that their father had met their mother whilst apprehending her for highway robbery, for example, and she whisked her children off to bed, ignoring their vocal complaints. The crowd steadily began to thin. 

When Khule looked around next he saw that only Wulgof and Molgov sat by the fire with him.

Khule said, _”How is it that we three, of all that have been with the Company, didn’t fall in battle?” 

“We were lucky?”_ Wulgof suggested.

Mulgov grunted as he tried to get the stiffness worked out of his leg, _”Perhaps we were not the lucky ones.”_ 

Khule nodded at this as he watched the flames. He fed a few of the small sticks he had collected from the ground into its maw and watched them be consumed. 

_”Are Anbor and Belegost and Mecarnil and Gian and all the others better off dead? Perhaps it is better to fall in battle than to slowly grow old.”_

Wulgof grunted again before saying, _”That’s the ale talking. Who would want to miss all this? And besides, we may yet be called out to do battle once more.” 

“If that is the case, it best be soon.” _Mulgov said as he twisted his foot about, _”But for now, I’m going to get some sleep. We will be sending off young Hanavia with that elf tomorrow.”_ 

As the night passed some of the younger Rangers newly arrived to Cardolan’s service stood watch. There was a sense of tranquillity upon the land. The stars gently faded and the sun rose in the east all too soon on a day that would be filled with great emotion. Hanavia woke bleary eyed and not nearly as excited as he vaguely recalled from the night before. Now the reality loomed ahead of him, his head felt like it was made of sand and there was a most horrible taste in his mouth. What he wanted was to curl up in bed again, perhaps with one of Amme’s wonderful compresses. Instead, he peeled himself out of his bed and set about preparing for the day.

To be accepted to study by Masters Elladan and Elrohir was a momentous achievement and a joyous occasion. Yet Hanavia felt somewhat deflated as he stood outside to say his goodbyes. Imladris was an exotic place to him, full of wonder, and yet this was his home and his family and his parents. He would be leaving them for many days. The parting was long and, now that he had come to it, even Hanavia’s excitement could not overwhelm his own trepidation. He took his leave one by one, trailed by his hound who would of course come with him. Caeros would come too, each symbols of the home he was leaving. Elian looked excited for him, her eyes bright and gleaming. The twins were upset: Hanavia’s departure meant that they now no longer outnumbered their sisters. Adanel was quiet, as was her way, and solemn. His parents, though…that was hardest of all it surprised him that he had not grasped what this meant for them earlier. Now he understood the pride and the sorrow.

His mother gently stroked his cheek and then leaned in to softly kiss his brow. There was much she would say, he thought.

_”Remember who you are,”_ she whispered softly in Dunlendic, _”And remember that this will always be your home.”_

He nodded and then regretted the movement, for it made his head throb. He saw a sad smile flitter across her face and she stepped back.

His father was far more practical, _”Your mother has tucked something into your saddle bags that should help with your headache. Try to eat something too. That also helps. If you study hard, Master Elladan may send word that we can visit.”

“Yes Adda,”_ Hanavia replied obediently and peered up into his father’s face. His father’s grey eyes seemed to peer at him closely before he nodded at whatever he saw, _”I know you will do us proud, son.”_

Those quiet, gruff words brought sudden tears to Hanavia’s eyes that he rushed to blink away. A soft word came from Elladan and then that his parents embraced him one last time before they stepped back. He realised then that he was released. It was time. They were letting him go. He felt curiously light and adrift as he mounted his horse. He took a look around the grounds and the great stone house that was his home. The jingle of tack signalled that the rangers escorting them had started to move off. Elladan rode out next. Hanavia glanced at Caeros whose face seemed curiously closed off and then started out behind the Elf. Hanavia did not see his Ranger glance back at his parents and exchange a solemn salute before he fell in after Hanavia. Last of all came his hound, trotting along at an easy lope, long tongue lolling from the side of his snout. 

Hanasian and Rin stood by the empty tables under spreading oak and watched their son disappear into the woods that surrounded their home in silence, hand in hand.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2014)

Anvikela wiped the bar even though it was clean. A few travellers lingered about at a couple of the tables but it was the shadowy man by the fireplace that she watched most of all. The tea he had ordered upon arrival sat before him, barely touched. It had to be long cold and bitter. Yet he sipped at it whenever she should glance towards him. It was her job to watch the guests and see to their needs but seemed to Anvikela that he was doing the watching and she was the one watched. He gave her the shivers. 

A greying man entered without so much as a glance towards her and walked as if he was familiar with the place. She had not seen him before in all the years she had worked at the Forsaken Inn. He made his way to the man with the cold tea by the fireplace and slid into an empty chair. The two fell in a quiet, intent conversation almost immediately. Anvikela strained to listen without being noticed from the bar. It was not easy. 

_”I’m think he’s been seen but I cannot be sure.” 

“Why not?”_ cold tea drinker asked. 

The grey man said, _“I do not have a proper description of him. It’s hard to identify anyone in those circumstances.”

“I heard that someone with his description went away east, and so I went there. I found a place on the shores of a great sea called Skharr or such. There was word there that he had sailed off east and neither he nor anyone else who left with him have been seen since,”_ the cold tea drinker said. 

Anvikela’s movements froze, her damp cloth mid wipe on the bar. Could it be, she wondered, that they were talking of Hanasian?

The grey man turned towards the bar and waved for service. Anvikela quickly tapped the last of the ale in the keg, tipping it to fill the tankard. She nodded at him to show that she was seeing to his request and he turned back to his companion. They paid her little notice except to pause talking while she delivered him his ale. When she stepped away to tend the fire, they started talking again in hushed tones.

The grey man said, _”I waited in Bree for months in hope word would come. It did not. Then I heard a rumour that the Black Company was in the south. Once there, I gained word from another who said he had been seen there, but you had gone east by then. So I went south to Tharbad in hopes of learning more. 

“There they had no news or knew of whom I spoke. That was, until I plied a bar maid with drink after her work was done for the evening. She spoke of the cadre of armed men who had been through, Black Company. But they were led by a man of Gondor called Berlas and she had not seen the man you are seeking. So, I made for at the Forsaken Inn. I am glad to have found you here. I did not wish to go to Dale.”_ 

The log hit the embers and the fire cracked. Silence fell between the two men and their heads turned towards her again. Anvikela stood up, replaced the poker by the hearth and returned to the bar. She tried not to hurry, though to have lingered would have brought suspicion as well. Despite her efforts, the two men said no more to each other and soon, both had left the inn.

Anvikela went on tending the few remaining patrons until they too set out into the night for their homes. A quick check of the register revealed that the inn expected no overnight guests. Anvikela’s mind was awash with barely defined thoughts. In the years since she had left, she had been alone and for the most part happy. But she owed so much to the people she had left behind. In a strange world, Hanasian and Rosmarin had given her a new home and a safe place. She had been welcomed into their family. It had been Rosmarin’s brother who had brought her out the bondage she and her sisters had been born into. Rosmarin herself had healed her at Skharr even though she had been her enemy. And there was something about those men that had seemed…wrong. Why were they looking for Hanasian? What business did they have with him? And what could she do to prevent whatever mischief they were about if her powers were failing? She knew they were dwindling. She could not stay and hope that the protective shroud she had set in place upon her departure would somehow endure. She had to do more. There was somewhere she needed to get to, and quickly at that.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2014)

The going was slow and wary at first for she did not wish to encounter the grey man and the cold tea drinker unawares in the wilds around the inn. As she went, she sent more and more of her failing powers, keeping now nothing reserved from the shroud around the ancient seat of Cardolan. This pressed Anvikela sorely and she almost did not sense the approach of the party striking east from Bree. She quickly climbed into the trees and hope they would pass her by and not even realise she was there. There was little she could do to conceal herself without risking the shroud.

Then came a vague sensation. It was almost as if the elf-lord that she saw approach knew she was there. He raised no alarm. Indeed, to her surprise, he seemed to make her smile though she had no understanding of how. It was most confusing. And yet there she sat, perched in a tree, smiling as they rode by below. The elf-lord rode with Rangers and some, she thought, looked familiar to her. They had always seemed to be formidable men to Anvikela and her smile began to fade until she saw the youth in their midst. Surely that had to be Hanavia. Her gaze fell on the large dog trotting along with him and she stifled a gasp of recognition. Hanavia had grown so much! Could so many years have passed? He was all arms and legs now, bouncing along on his horse as if he had been born riding it. The very image of his father, with his mother’s piercing eyes. She recalled holding him in her arms as a small boy. She recalled his small hand in hers, tugging her this way or that. And yet surely that had to be him riding there below. If she dared spare a little from the shroud, she knew she would sense the echo of glorious Numenor in him. Still, if Hanavia was here with all those Rangers, where were his parents? Anvikela waited until the last Ranger had passed by. Neither Hanasian or Rin were there. She would have to press on and find them. 

Anvikela was sure to let Hanavia’s party get well out of sight before she climbed down out of her tree and continued warily towards Bree. As she drew closer to Bree, the burden of shielding their home grew steadily heavier. She would not have the strength to continue for much longer. It was remarkable, really, that she had lasted this long. Her power was waning to the point of ineffectiveness. She hoarded every last shred of it and set it into that shroud and it had stood fast for years. Long enough for their eldest child to reach the cusp of manhood, only now to fail and perhaps at a time they needed it most of all.

Taking a room at The Prancing Pony, Anvikela closed herself away, and with one last gasp of effort cast the last of her strength into the shroud she had kept on Cardolan. It would now slowly wane and fall away. She had no more to give and no way of knowing when Cardolan would be laid bare.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2014)

Two women hundreds of leagues apart woke with a start in the middle of the night. Both slipped from their beds and the husbands within and went to the nearest window or door to peer at the stars. One woman raised her hand and studied the ring she bore upon it. Behind her, in the bed, her husband rolled over and found her missing. She heard his sleepy question and turned to give him soft words of comfort so that he might sleep once more. When Loch had settled back to sleep, Rose turned back to the window and her ring. There would be no further rest for her tonight. 

The second woman, far to the north, went through the great glass doors of her bedroom to the balcony beyond. She stood beneath the stars and gazed first out to sea and then inland, north and east. It was a warm night and the breeze tugged at strands of hair that had slipped from the braid she set her hair into every evening. Gooseflesh rose on her arms. She frowned as she tried to comprehend what had woken her. Inside, her husband was accustomed to his wife’s absence during the night. Years of raising children did that. Being married to a healer did that. In any case, Rin had always found it difficult to sleep through the night when with child. Still, when she did not return to bed Hanasian stirred. 

He lifted his head and saw his wife standing outside on the balcony. The moonlight had transformed her pale hair into quicksilver. With a sigh he rose and brought out to her the shawl she had been wearing of late. When he set it gently on her shoulders he noticed that Rin flinched. Hanasian’s concern was immediate and he came around to take her hands between his own. They were as ice and he saw that her eyes were distant in the moonlight. He glanced over her shoulder and past the balcony’s edge to the small inlet below. The Fidelity was moored safely still, small pinpricks of warm lantern light glowing for the crew bunked aboard in the harbour below. 

_”What is it,”_ he asked her as she looked to sea and then inland. 

_”You heard it too,”_ she murmured softly 

Hanasian began to rub her hands to warm them, _”Heard what, my love?”_ 

Rin’s brow furrowed faintly at his question and he saw her eyes shift to settle on him. From the way she blinked, it was as if she had only just noticed him there. She was surprised to find him standing there with her despite the fact she had spoken to him only moments ago. 

_”My love, are you unwell?”_ he asked and she slowly withdrew her hands from his to pull her shawl tighter about her bare shoulders. 

_”It is nothing,”_ Rin answered and then glanced down at the soft swell of her belly, _”You know how it goes with me.” 

“Yes,”_ he admitted, certain there was more to it than her usual restlessness. 

_”Go back to bed, love. There is little sense in us both losing sleep,”_ she urged him. 

_”You will come too?”_ he asked, reluctant to leave, and she nodded. 

He leaned forward to kiss her long and sweetly and then retreated to the large bed they shared. He lay there for a long time, watching until he could not keep his eyes open any longer.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2014)

When Loch stumbled down the stairs to breakfast he found his wife sitting upright at the table, hands folded atop it calmly. He came to a stop, still scratching at his beard and realised that Rose was neatly dressed for travel. 

_”We have to go. I have to go,”_ she said and he frowned at her. 

_”Huh? Where? Are we both going? Why?” 

“You need to sit down and eat breakfast,”_ she continued as if he had not spoken at all. 

At that his corporal came in bearing food. He too was neatly presented for the day. Loch peered down his sleep rumpled clothing to his bare feet below. His toes wriggled back at him against the flagstone of the kitchen floor. 

_”Good morning, sir,”_ Dorn said cheerily, _”Eggs?” 

“WOULD SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE DEVIL IS GOING ON ROUND HERE?”_ Loch demanded and Rose took a deep breath, well accustomed to her husband’s manner first thing in the morning. 

_”Coffee first would be best, I think, Dorn,”_ she said and the corporal nodded. 

_”Of course.”_ 

It wasn’t much later that Loch found himself squinting into the sun, his frame of mind little improved. The day had begun with the promise of being a hot one and it appeared a promise that would be kept. He shifted in his saddle as sweat trickled down his scalp and back. 

_”But why, Rose? Cardolan is a very long way,”_ he pointed out, _”Especially by horse. It will take us a month. Easy. Maybe longer,”_ he added when he considered the various taverns along the way. 

_”It is necessary,”_ Rose replied from ahead and Loch scowled at her words. Sometimes he was convinced the woman led him about by his nose. 

Try as he might, though, Rose did not relent and nor did she say why they were going all the way to Cardolan. As they set up camp for the first night he tried to question her again. She turned on him, hands on her lovely hips and her patience apparently at its end. 

_”I would have thought you’d be pleased to see your sister and brother and nieces and nephews,”_ she accused and he felt a pang of guilt that he quickly squashed. 

_”Of course I am,”_ he returned, not mentioning anything about his sister’s twin boys. No one would be pleased to see those two monsters again. _”But you know what Rin is like. She’ll demand yet more reports! Reports I can write in the comfort of our own home! In my own time!” 

“Her home. We live in her hall, Lochared and she is paying you for your time. She owns your time. Perhaps if you wrote her a letter every now and again, you’d satisfy her.” 

“Fine! I’ll write my sister a bloody letter! Now can we go home, Rose?” 

“No. It is necessary to go,”_ Rose replied, turned her back and began setting out her bed roll, _”I can go alone, if you wish husband.” _

Loch took a deep breath, rolled his shoulders, bent and snatched up a small bucket to carry to the nearby stream. Rose smiled quietly at her husband and then sat back on her heels. The stars were just coming out and she studied them intently, desperate to understand what waited in the north.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2014)

Rin sighed out on the verandah and shifted restlessly in the chair she had settled into after dinner. Something had been dogging her every step through the day and she was no closer to understanding it now than she had been the night before. It was like an itch she could not scratch and it was quietly driving her crazy. She could not even concentrate on the reports from her brother and Valar knew she needed to. Harlas had delivered her about a month’s work in one fell swoop. Sometimes, she could throttle her brother with her bare hands. If he just sent the blasted reports when he was supposed do, she would not have so much to do all at once. Even her irritation with her brother could not drown out that blasted itch. Rin stared at the dark night horizon and tried to untangle the knot that had formed deep in her thoughts. 

_”She’s not been herself all day,”_ Hanasian said in the sitting room as he watched his wife out on the balcony. 

_”Perhaps she is missing Hanavia. Eru knows, letting a child leave is hard for any mother…especially one who has lost so much over the years,”_ Farbarad commented but Hanasian shook his head. 

_”It is something else, I think. She was not overjoyed to see Hanavia leave, but she was reconciled to it, in the end. Did you sense anything odd the night before last?”_ 

Heads around the sitting room all shook from side to side and Hanasian sighed. 

_”Rin has a knack for sensing things we can’t,”_ Videgavia said and then more speculatively, _”The Rangers have looked twitchy today.” 

“You always think we look twitchy. There’s been nothing amiss today reported by the Rangers,”_ Farbarad swiftly pointed out and Videgavia shrugged. 

_”You’re a twitchy bunch, the lot of you,_” Videgavia maintained as he came to his feet. 

Another thought struck him, _”Perhaps she is just tweaking our noses by occupying our favourite smoking positions. I wouldn’t put it past the woman.”_ 

The two men in the room nodded for it was precisely the sort of thing Rin would do if it suited her. Still, Hanasian was unconvinced. When eventually Rin came in, distracted and distant, she made her way to the pile of reports waiting for her on her desk. When Hanasian started awake in the sitting room, he saw that the small fire in the hearth was all but out. The hall glowed with light and he followed it to its source. Rin was marooned in a sea of paper, ink smudged on the tip of her nose and a ferocious scowl that would make the bravest of men step back. 

Hanasian must have made some soft sound for her head snapped up and he saw that her eyes were a most brilliant blue. 

Rin riffled through paper and extracted a rumpled sheet that she had scrawled notes across, _”This is the tithe report.” 

“I’m impressed he did one.” 

“I might be too, if in fact it was complete. And correct. And not months late. I have no idea how much tithe is due from the southern holdings, Hanasian. None. And how am I to explain that to Aragorn? Because he wants to know where the report is.” 

“Rin, your brother is a scout. You know that intricacies such as these are as suited to his nature as breathing underwater.” 

“Yes,”_ Rin admitted with an exasperated sigh, _”I taught him how to read. And write. But he told me he knew how to COUNT! Look at this!” _

She thrust the paper at him and turned such an imploring look on him that Hanasian had no choice. He took it up and reviewed it carefully. The corrections Rin had made to the volumes were numerous. Edhellond’s wool harvest was missing entirely, and even the corrected figures for the honey suggested there had been some sort of natural disaster involving the bees. 

_”Perhaps you will need to relieve your Steward of his reporting duties,”_ Hanasian admitted reluctantly. 

_”I know,”_ Rin remarked, _”I’ll have to take them on myself. But to do so I need to know the actual state of affairs in Edhellond and I can’t do that from here.” 

“Nor can you do that if you throttle your brother before he can tell you,”_ Rin heaved a weary sigh and leant back in her chair as Hanasian pushed on, _”And I think you can still stand to keep him around, if only to keep the peace and manage the grievances that arise in any land from time to time.”_ 

Rin pinched the bridge of her nose to clear her tired mind, _”There is a great deal to be said for retaining a southern detachment of the Company. I do not think I need to toss the baby out with the bathwater over a tithe report.” 

“Nor do I.” 

“Besides, where would we put all his men if we withdrew them here to the North?” 

“Exactly. Have you noticed something, my love? You are managing a realm.”_ 

Rin's eyes narrowed at him, ”Did you just call me a noblewoman and a politician?” 

Hanasian sketched a mock bow, _”Your highness.”_ 

Rin rolled her eyes at him and amusement tugged at the corners of her lips as she rose and pulled out her skirt. 

_”My lord,”_ she answered, sinking into a curtsy and bowing her head.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2014)

Hanasian dropped the report on her desk, stepped back and extended his hand towards his wife. She canted her head to one side, puzzled.

_”Would your highness do me the honour? It has been some time since last we enjoyed the simple pleasure of dancing.”_ he asked in a solemn tone. 

_”But there is no music to dance to,”_ Rin replied, catching on. 

_”We shall make our own.” 

“You are bold, Ranger,”_ she chided him as she came out from behind her desk. 

He pulled her into his arms and grinned raffishly at her, _”How fortunate for you that I am.”_ 

And so, arm in arm, they spun about their study as if the world was theirs alone. Before long he heard his wife laugh with delight and the silvery sound lifted his own heart and spirits. Around and around walls lined with books spun. Unbeknownst to them, a singular audience formed in the open door. Adanel sat in the doorway and soaked in the reward for creeping out of her bed. She watched how her father held her mother so carefully. She watched how they moved together, each somehow knowing what the other would do next. She watched her mother’s hair swing, not yet pulled back into its braid for the night. And then she watched one of the Rangers, the tall one with sandy hair, approach down the hall. 

Adanel scowled up at him and he shot her the sort of smile that adults did when they were going to do what you didn’t want them to do no matter what you said or did about it. Sure enough, the Ranger cleared his throat and ruined it. Her parents stopped what they were doing and stared at the door, surprised. Their eyes found her sitting there and her mother lifted one brow at her. Adanel knew that that meant but she wasn’t ready to go back to bed just yet. 

_”We did not see you there,”_ her father said and Adanel saw that her mother’s cheeks were faintly flushed, like she was embarrassed. She had looked the same way at the big party for Hanavia, when they were talking about highway robbery. Adanel had yet to sort out what it all meant, but she stored it away with all the other things she noticed but did not yet understand – which is to say that she had quite a list assembled over four years of observation. 

_”I apologise for the interruption. Lassie, we have need of you,”_ the tall Ranger said and this made her mother stop looking at her and look at the Ranger. 

_”Is someone unwell? Hurt?” 

“It is Anvikela,”_ the Ranger answered, _”And we do not know what is wrong with her.” 

“Anvikela?”_ her father asked, _”Are you sure it is her, Farbarad?” 

“Aye. Lassie, you’d best bring your kit. I do not think you’ll want to move her.” _

All of a sudden Adanel seem to be invisible again. She liked it best when this happened. When she was invisible, she could see things and learn things that the others didn’t. Not even Hanavia, who was so clever. Certainly not Elian, who did not seem to try. Definitely not her twin brothers; they were only interested in the things no one wanted them to know. Her mother pulled away from her father and went to fetch her kit. 

_”Where is she?”_ her father asked the Ranger. 

_”Outside, by the barracks. Khule found her, notified Videgavia immediately. Can’t have been more than five minutes ago.” _

All three of the adults strode out of the study, the kit over her mother’s shoulder and her hands busy weaving her hair into a braid. Elian said that hair was braided because it was pretty but Adanel thought it was because it kept your hair out of your face. Adanel also knew that the kit is what her mother used to make people well again. She did not know how it worked, or what was in the saddlebag that her mother used. No one did. Not even Hanavia. And so Adanel trailed along behind her parents and the Ranger, out of the house and into the grounds. 

She could not keep up with them for they were moving fast. Her father was worried about her mother being too tired. She heard him say it to the Ranger walking with them. Her mother didn’t because she was moving faster than both of them, braid swaying down her back as she rushed towards the barracks. There were men gathered there that fell back for her mother, like the tide going out. She did not need to say a word, Adanel saw, to tell them what to do. Her mother knelt by a lady that was laying on the ground. She had dark hair like Adanel’s and her eyes were closed. There were torches about and her skin was shiny, like it was wet. Her eyelids flickered like she was sleeping. 

_”Did she say anything?”_ her mother asked and a grey haired man standing near by shook his head. 

_”Not a word, Doc,”_ he answered, _”Like I told the Captain, she just came out of nowhere and dropped.”_ 

Her mother leaned over the lady and it was hard to see what she was doing. It looked like she was holding the lady’s hand, by the wrist. 

Her mother frowned at that and said, _”Thready. Did she hit her head?” _

Then her mother made the lady’s eyes open and that was really a sight to see. Adanel leaned closer to get a better look. 

_”I didn’t hit her head,”_ the grey haired man replied with a frown and glance to the man standing next to him. 

Adanel saw her mother slip her fingers over the lady’s head and push out a frustrated sigh, _”No Khule. You said she dropped right in front of you. Did she hit her head on the ground?” 

“Oh! No…I caught her just in time.” _

Her mother withdrew her hands and seemed to be thinking really, really fast. Adanel knew that Amme did that sometimes. 

_”Well Adanel, what do you think?”_ her mother asked, eyes on the lady. 

Adanel was surprised to be asked, but she did have an idea,_ ”Spiders.” 

“Why spiders?”_ her mother asked. 

_”Because they are small and hard to see in the dark and they can make you very sick if they bite and the big ones are very bad.” 

“Can you see any bites on her feet and ankles?”_ 

Adanel scooted down to check, not in the least troubled by the fact she was tugging at the lady’s skirts so she could see. While she did this, her mother stood. 

_”Is there anything you can do?”_ her father asked. 

_”Yes,”_ her mother admitted and way she said it sounded like there were extra words she was not saying. Adanel knew her mother did that sometimes. 

_”No bites, Amme,”_ Adanel announced and her mother knelt again. 

_”That’s very good news, my darling. Now be a good girl and move back and make sure that you are not touching Anvikela. That goes for everyone, by the by. The more room I have the better.”_ 

Adanel found herself scooped up by her father, who fixed her with a stern look for being out of bed followed by a little smile. The others shuffled further away too. 

Then a tall man who nearly never smiled said, _”We’re all good girls, Doc.” 

“Very amusing, Vid,”_ her mother answered, then leant forward and placed her hands on the sleeping lady. 

After that, nothing seemed to happen for a very long while and Adanel started to get sleepy in her father’s arms. 

_”What is she doing?”_ asked the tall Ranger standing next to him and her father’s answer rumbled in his chest. 

_”Precisely the sort of thing that made Elladan very, very nervous last time back in Dale,”_ he said. 

_”I don’t remember anything from….oh… I see. She did this to me.” 

“Yes.” 

“And why did it upset Elladan?” 

“I do not know. There was an argument between them over it.and none of it made any sense to anyone other than Elrohir, who had the sense to stay out of it.”_ 

As time passed nothing seemed to change. Her father said nothing more and her mother continued to sit with her eyes closed and hands on the sleeping lady without moving. Adanel did not realise she had fallen asleep until she felt her father move. She stirred and cracked open her eyes to see that the tall Ranger held her now. 

_”Come, little healer. To bed with you,”_ the Ranger said and began to walk. Adanel liked the sound of that and settled back in without complaint to be carried back to bed. 

When Rin finally opened her eyes, she too had no idea how much time had passed. She felt the familiar weight of fatigue press upon her as she relinquished her efforts but it was not accompanied by a sense of victory or success. As soon as she removed her hands from Anvikela she felt someone reach for her shoulders. 

_”Is it done?”_ Hanasian asked, voice close to her ear. 

_”I can do no more than this,”_ Rin admitted, _”We should be able to move her.”_ 

She vaguely heard her husband issue instructions, her senses swimming. Through it all came the erratic rhythm of her heart. Had she pushed too hard in trying to restore Anvikela, she wondered? Had Elladan been right after all? The child she carried shifted restlessly, lurching within her. It was the last thing Rin clearly discerned as her head sagged against Hanasian’s shoulder. She was insensate by the time the men had lifted Anvikela and then herself to ferry them both to her house.


----------



## Elora (Oct 12, 2014)

Rin was moved to her bed, by her Cats – for the Lady of Cardolan would permit none other to serve as ladies (or otherwise) in waiting – and watched closely. It was clear that the healer had exhausted herself; so grave was her concern for Anvikela. Hanasian knew a familiar deep worry as he watched this unfold. Thankfully, he observed his wife transition into something akin to a deep sleep and after many years wedded to a healer of her talents, knew how it would unfold from there. His worry eased somewhat but something ate at him even so. Something was awry even if they knew not what and he had sworn never to risk complacency ever again.

Hanasian posted Mulgov at the door to their bedroom and yet two more of Cardolan’s Rangers he had stationed at the entrance of the hall in an open display of caution. It was unlikely that anything would pass Mulgov while the man was awake, Hanasian knew. He also knew that the Haradian was prone to falling asleep for a few minutes every now and again. Age had caught up with the giant Southron. At some point no one recalled, Molguv’s hair had turned grey but his dark eyes remained as steady and sharp as ever and he still had his formidable strength and reach. Molguv was not the only Black Company member who had been marked by the tide of the years. Time had washed over Hanasian too. Grey flashed at his temples, and strands of silver wound through his beard. 

Hanasian watched his wife sleep and ran his fingers through the thick, soft bounty of her own hair. The gold of sunlight on snow still, she was yet young by the standards of her people and his. Her years showed in the depths of her eyes. All she had seen could be found there, if she permitted you to glimpse it. It had always been so, from the first they had met. He remembered her eyes well, wide in the rain, filled with fear and desperation and a ferocious determination. She was to him as beautiful now as she had been then. But now she was still, at peace, breathing evenly and deeply. Much had changed since that day and he regretted none of it. He kissed her brow and soon he too was fast asleep. 

Morning came, and with it sun and warmth. Yet those within were slow to stir. It seemed everyone slept just a little much longer that day. Hanasian kissed Rin as he arose and she stirred, mumbled something in blurred Dunlendic. Hanasian waited for his wife to wake proper and was ready for her when she attempted to quickly rise. He captured a slender wrist and drew her back towards their bed, fixed her with a stern eye that once had cowed the Company Healer. For all of half a day.

_”You must rest my love. For yourself, for our children: born and unborn.”_ 

Rin appeared convinced as she nodded at him, and slightly dizzy if he did not miss his guess, slightly dizzy. She said, _”I won’t admit you are right, but I do need rest still. I thought I was somewhere else.” 

“Dreams? Where did you think you were?_ It had been some time since his wife had told him of her dreams, those dreams that came to her and, he guessed, their children as well. Hanavia, and perhaps the others. 

Rin laid back and pulled the covers to her chin, thinking. Her reply was soft, 

_”I’m not sure.”_ 

There was no time for anything further. The children came bursting through the door of their parent’s bedroom and piled onto their bed, eager to find reassurance that their mother was well. Evidently the tale of the evening before had found their eager ears, likely from Adanel herself. 

Once they saw that their mother was awake, however, matters changed swiftly. The twins were the first to slip away, eager to have their breakfast with the Company. Rin’s frown of concern over such a concept deepened when Molguv stepped in to escort the twins on their way. She fixed Hanasian with a frank stare and he knew what she was thinking. What could go wrong with the twins breakfasting with a military company in the care of a reprobate Haradian? Elian was next to leave, although with far more grace and decorum than her younger twin brothers. She pressed a shy kiss to her mother’s cheek as she left but was soon back with a tray of food for her mother. Watching all of this quietly was Adanel, perched at the foot of the bed and considering her mother closely. Hanasian knew his youngest daughter would have questions about Anvikela. He caught her eye as she opened her mouth to inquire and shook his head slightly. Adanel sighed and for a moment, Hanasian wondered if her curiosity would win out over her natural wariness. The small, dark haired girl made her decision and, with a bold glance in her father’s direction, shifted forward so that she could sample her mother’s breakfast.

Once he satisfied things were settled, he left his wife and youngest daughter with a kiss for each and went to seek word on Anvikela.


----------



## Elora (Oct 12, 2014)

Anvikela had passed a restless night in the guestroom she had been placed in. At first, calmed perhaps by whatever Rin had accomplished, she seemed to rest but this did not last the duration of the night. She was fevered, shaking and clammy. Despite her discomfort, the woman did not wake. She mumbled words in a strange tongue, said those who had watched over her, and Hanasian guessed it was likely Anvikela's native language. However all of this paled in comparison to the reports that it seemed as her blood seemed glow on occasion. So brightly, he was told, that it was possible to watch its passage through the webbing of veins beneath her skin. She seemed to be ensnared in a world of shadow. Dreams enshrouded her. Hanasian could only guess that some demons of the past were haunting her. Rin's Cats kept close watch on Anvikela, but there was little more they could do. They had been trying to soothe and calm the woman all night. Every now and again Anvikela would smile, as if she somehow knew the efforts of those watching over her. And while one of Rin's Cats reported hr hope that Anvikela would wake soon, Hanasian knew doubt

He could see for himself that Anvikela's breathing was erratic, even if her fever was down. The Cats had attempted to wake the woman and found that she would, or perhaps could, not. Water was squeezed from a damp rag in an attempt to break the fever and give Anvikela some sustenance. Hanasian's foreboding did not lift as he listened to the Cat's report and observed Anvikela for himself. In the light of day she seemed even more fragile than the night before. And if he relayed this to Rin he knew what she would do and feared the toll they would pay. He wrestled with his decision, to tell his wife or withhold what he knew, on the way back to their bedroom and remained undecided as he arrived. As it turned out, the decision was made for him, for he found his wife was again sleeping, Adanel cuddled up to her mother. There was a smile on Rin's face. She was recovering from whatever she had done last night and that must continue. He resolved to leave the care of Anvikela to others. It was unwise to set the counsel of Elldadan aside, just as it was unwise to underestimate the Lady of Cardolan.

As it turned out, it took almost a week for Rin to return to her usual self. Recovered as she was, however, the child she carried was restless. Naturally, his wife fretted. She paced and fidgeted and growled and twitched despite the discomfort their son or daughter wrought upon her, anxious to help Anvikela. Hanasian remained resolute. It could not be risked. 

_"I must see how Anvikela fares! It has been a week!"_ Rin stated, throwing down yet another challenge at Hanasian's feet. They had been piling up of late, a sure sign Rin was getting back to normal.


_"It has been a week. Still, you cannot. But you can't. What you did, what you gave when first Anvikela was discovered likely saved her life. Yet it was dearly bought. I have no desire to bury another child. Or you.

"You must look to your own care now, Rosmarin. Lady Anvikela will prevail or she will not. We will continue to watch over her. It is not for you to intervene."_

Hanasian softened his words with a kiss to Rin's cheek. As he drew close he imagined that he could hear her nature wrestling with itself. He did not know a healer who could stand back and not attempt to help, futile as it might be, dangerous as it often was. And the more gifted the healer, the more driven they were as if their gift pressed them on, demanded it of them. Yet, the sorrow of a child's grave was as etched on Rin's soul as his own. He felt rather than heard her sigh as she turned away, hands cradling her belly. 

_"Has she woken?"_ Rin asked, pressing for information, unable to help herself. 

Hanasian shook his head and reluctantly said, _"Her breathing is faint. They have taken to dribbling water and the juice of fruits past her lips so that she does not perish outright. Still, she had not woken once and I do not know how much longer Anvikela can endure like this."_

Rin sighed and rubbed at her arms, troubled, _"Perhaps Rose will know of something. Has word been sent?"

"Yes, the very night we found her. A messenger was dispatched south, and should by now have arrived in Tharbad. A messenger was also sent to Annuminas to the King. As yet, no word has come back. Still, there are many leagues to cover to Annuminas and more yet to Edhellond and then to return. We have done and do all that we can."_ Hanasian answered. 

Rin nodded and after a moment of thought turned back to face him. From her expression, he knew that she had come to decision. What, he dare not guess and knew some relief when she summoned her healers. He left her to arrange matters to her satisfaction, working from afar. As healers rushed past him, Hanasian went in search of a Ranger to station by the door to Anviekla's room with instruction that under no circumstances was the Lady of Cardolan be permitted to enter the room. Leaving the Ranger there, Hanasian went next to search out the rest of the Company and Rangers with the same instruction. He did not think Rosmarin would risk their child, but he knew how relentless she could be when she felt the call of need.


----------



## Elora (Oct 12, 2014)

After a tense night, Loch had resolved himself to journeying north to see his sister and family. Just not on horseback. Thankfully, he managed to be much more charming this day than the day before and he managed to convince Rose that a ship would be much more pleasant than the long road north. Or, perhaps, she had time to think on it further herself. Not that he’d point out to her that he had been right all along. Even if he had been. As they swung about for Edhellond, Loch found himself looking forward to seeing familiar faces far to the north. All they needed was a ship heading north and as it had been quiet in the south for some time and the King was at Annuminas, Loch thought that they just might be in luck.

Until he reached Edhellond, that is. On their way back to Edhellond they had somehow managed to acquire a full retinue of Rose’s ladies, young women sent out from Minas Tirith to serve with the Steward of Cardolan’s wife. Each of them managed to bring what appeared to him to be the equivalent to an entire company’s worth of luggage and belongings. He had no idea how they managed to pack so quickly, unless they had been planning this trip for some time. Every time he tried to get a look at Rose’s face, she ducked his eyes. He suspected the last person to find out about a trip to Cardolan to visit his sister was her brother.

In all twenty people reached Edhelleond with enough luggage for four hundred in Loch’s estimation. They did not find a ship waiting to go north, however. Instead, still sweating and rubbing shoulders that had loaded up all those trunks, Loch found himself on the receiving ends of a summons to Minas Tirith. He squinted at Faramir’s crest and then glanced at Dorn, who was surveying a gaggle of young women milling about the small contingent of men he had also managed to collect on their way to the docks, excited about a voyage north to Arnor.

_”I think you’d best stay here and keep an eye on things, Dorn. This could take a while,”_ Loch sighed.

Dorn whipped around with what appeared to be a relieved expression, _”Really? I mean, of course Sir.”_

With a sigh, Loch strode down to the docks with the summons gripped tightly in one hand to procure a suitably swift ship with sufficient capacity for their party.

Rose took the news that they were headed east to Minas Tirith well, he thought. Summons from the Steward of Gondor had their uses and Loch wondered if Faramir might have a few more, lying about, that he might donate to him. For a good cause. Getting everyone and everything aboard was an ordeal in and of itself. But, once stowed and away, the voyage itself was easy. The winds were kind and fair and the Anduin was welcoming for a change.

The evening before they would dock in Minas Tirith Loch stood by the starboard rail to watch the moon’s passage over the Mountains of Shadow. Though the war was past many decades, the mountains still gave him the shivers. Still, anyone who knew them from the Age passed would wonder at the life that was slowly returning to them. They even appeared somewhat green during the day. But now, in the silvery shadowy light of the full moon, they seemed uninviting to Loch. 

As he contemplated this, Rose silently appeared above deck. She stood for a moment and considered her dear husband. She could see he was deep in thought. The moonlight shone on him, and it made the silver of his beard shine. He was getting older, and she had an uneasy feeling in her stomach. She put it down to the movement of the ship beneath her feet and quietly approached Loch. Rose came behind him and slipped her arms around him. He started out of his thoughts but knew her touch and then relaxed against her. She kissed his neck and cheek, and looked out across his shoulder toward the shadows of the mountains. 

Rose’s presence dispelled his gloom. His mind had wandered down the courses of his life and its many seasons. The hard days and years before he had met the Company and then all that had happened whilst he served within its ranks. The places and battles, the fear and the blood and the boredom and the excitement. He had thought of the day he had met Rose. He had been so frightened for his sister that day. Loch’s hands clasped Rose’s hands where they had settled against his belly and he felt her slip around to stand beside him. 

Rose glanced at her husband and saw his eyes rested still on the mountains that reared in the distance. Rose leaned her weight against the ship’s rail and studied the shadowed trees that ran along the eastern shore. Unaware of the paths Loch’s mind walked, she turned her own to the day she had discovered Loch in the room and the moment the old ways of her world ended. Because of him. Because of she what let him, what she helped him do. She thought of the days that followed in that broken building, dazed and lost. He had been upset about his boots. She remembered that he had argued with his companion, a young Easterling boy he called Runner. She had never asked him why he had come to that place, that room, with that knife and Runner. Why it had been him and not someone else. Together they stood by the rail, silent and wrapped in memories and questions from days now long left behind them both. Rose leaned out to look down at the river, and the breeze that pushed them up river tumbled her loose hair about. She turned to Loch. 

_”I am glad we are here, Loch. I am pleased that we are going to see Rin. I like the life we have been given here in Gondor, but I think it will be good to get away. For a time anyway.”_ 

Loch brushed a wayward lock of her hair from her cheek, tugging it free from the corner of her mouth and she smiled. He found himself unable to speak, choked with an emotion that was difficult to describe. He knew how fortunate he was to have Rose with him now. A blessing his own father had not known for as long as he had. And he was fortunate to have Rin, a sister such as her. He was grateful for the Company and those who had taught him so much over the years. He remembered that day when Hanasian had fixed him with a look that he was sure would melt his spine and asked him if he wanted to sign up as if it were yesterday, all while his sister watched on from below as if she already knew, fuming and terrified all at once.

He scratched at his beard and thought of the silver hairs that had started to arrive. He wasn’t sure when it started happening, but he had felt it for some time now. When was it that he got old? He was a commander in the Black Company, he was a Steward of Cardolan and acted with his sister’s full authority. And he had the most beautiful wife whom he loved more than he dared believe possible. He pressed a long, slow kiss to Rose’s lips and then sank his fingers into her wind-swept hair. This moment, on this night, on this river as they approached Minas Tirith, he would remember always. He had never been happier.


----------



## Elora (Oct 12, 2014)

For a little longer they lingered until Rose was unable to fight of a deep yawn.

Loch said, _”My love, I would freeze the hours if I could, and spend eternity here with you. I am but a mortal man and for us, time hurries by unending. Come, we should sleep while yet we may, for it will not be long before we dock by The White City.”_ 

They retired to their cabin and they fell asleep entwined. Too soon was the tap on the door and daylight, though the sun had yet to rise above the mountains. One of Rose’s ladies whispered through the crack of the opening door, _”We dock shortly.”_ 

Loch groaned in his sleep as Rose slipped from the bed. Minas Tirith and whatever it was that Faramir had in mind for them waited. That would formal attire and formal attire was always itchy and uncomfortable in Loch’s experience. In this, he and his sister were of singular agreement. Rose soon chivvied him into something respectable. He figured it had to be without the benefit of a looking glass, for it rubbed his shoulders and itched his neck. And his boots rubbed, for all that they were new and polished. She refused to let him near his usual, well broken and deliciously comfortable boots. In fact, he suspected she or one of her ladies might have done something untoward with his prized boots. There had been a suspicious splash off the stern of the ship a few days back. Still, there was a golden lining for all this. He could not help with unloading all those wretched trunks in his formal attired.

Their arrival in Minas Tirith was not a quiet affair. It began with a breakfast banquet so wondrous that Loch almost forgot his jacket. Afterwards, Faramir asked Loch to walk with him. That was not nearly so appealing, for his boots were unforgiving leather demons intent on mincing his toes. But, as the palace’s Sergeant-Of-Arms was to join them, Loch figured that he could not beg off. 

As per usual, Faramir was direct, _”You are going to Cardolan to visit your sister? I wish you to take something to her for me.”_ 

Loch glanced at the other man pacing along in what had to be well broken boots and said, _”Easily done, my Lord. I wonder, though, wouldn’t the royal messengers be better suited than me?” 

“Aye,”_ Faramir agreed, _” It has more of a personal touch if you give it to them. It is a package marked for them in the caravan.”_ 

Faramir then added, _”I have some foresight I wish to share with you, Lochared, though not as sharp as that of our King. Or your sister for that matter. 

“As you know, Videgavia is well on in years. His command of the Black Company will soon come to an end. Hanasian could lead again, if he were so minded. He will not want to. You, Loch, will be appointed Captain when that time comes.“ 

“How do you know this?”_ Loch asked, suddenly uncomfortable for an entirely different reason. The Company was no one’s to manage. The Company was a Free Company, and had taken service with Cardolan.

Faramir for his part shrugged, _"If it isn’t you, they will disband. There is nobody else. We really can’t have that. Please, discuss this with both Videgavia and Hanasian when you’re there.”_

Loch sighed. He liked being a commander and a steward. A Captain, though? On top of everything else or would he have to give the other things up? And what of Rose? 

Loch sighed and they walked in silence a moment before Faramir chuckled dryly at a jest only he seemed to appreciate.

_”Time enough for that later, I think. We have other business to concern ourselves with today.”

“Oh?”_ Loch said.

_”You have the freedom of the city today, with your lovely wife. There is a ball tonight that you will attend. It starts at the setting of the sun and should end early enough.”

“Early enough for what?”

“The caravan sets out tomorrow at sunrise.“

“What’s that got to do with me?”_ Loch asked, scowling at his painful boots and Faramir ignored the question entirely. 

_”Now, about this caravan. Some officials about the King’s business will be in it, and as escort, a company of The King’s Palace Guard commanded by Cenor here, Sergeant-of Arms of Minas Tirith, and son of Anborn, a Ranger whom I served with in the war.”_

Loch blinked at the mention of Anborn and took in the silent third member of their party anew as Faramir continued on.

_”They have been assigned both for the security of the caravan and will the be posted to the King’s Palace in Annuminas. As for you, I see no need to worry quite so much. I know Hanasian, and he would have trained you otherwise. Enjoy the city and your lovely wife. Hanasian always did. I look forward to seeing you both at the ball this evening.”_ 

Loch took in his words, looking for some answer about what this caravan had to do with him. Faramir nodded at him and strode off, leaving him with Cenor. Loch considered Anborn’s son a moment. He had his father’s look to him. Cenor traded a patient gaze with Loch and then it occurred to him.

_”I can’t take the caravan. I’m taking ship,”_ Loch said and Cenor smiled quietly.

_”Until the morrow, Sir,”_ he and with a nod and took his own leave. 

Loch stood there a lone for a while, thoughts bouncing around inside his head. Captain of the Company. Caravan, long and dusty and hot caravan north instead of a fast, cool, peaceful ship. Ball…he raked his hands through his hair and replayed Faramir’s words about enjoying the city. The way the steward had spoken, it seemed there was more yet to be told about what Hanasian got up to here by way of entertainment. Then again, if it was with his sister, perhaps he did not wish to know. At least Rose would not break into the Steward’s office with her ladies in waiting. The very thought made him smile despite himself and he turned to go and find Rose, hobbling ever so slightly now that there was no one to observe.

Freed of formal engagements for the while, Loch’s feet were liberated from their prison and he was overjoyed to be reunited with his footwear of choice.They passed a pleasant day in the city, exploring its smooth stones and marble fountains. Once you got out of the taverns it was actually a very picturesque city. Loch was as astonished by this as Rose was.

_"Have you not been here on several occasion prior?”_ Rose asked, when he remarked on this.

_”I was busy then,”_ he mumbled but could not help the crooked grin that sprang to life on his face.

They had such a lovely day that Loch found that he did not wish to disrupt it by talking with Rose of what Faramir had said. Beside, he reasoned more than once during the day, Faramir could be wrong.


----------



## Elora (Oct 12, 2014)

The ball that evening was wondrous and Loch was minded of the day his sister had married in the palace’s elegant gardens. He found himself looking for her, listening for her laughter. It had sounded often that day, silver and vibrant. He found himself looking for Hanasian too, standing close to his bride or else gathered with several of his Rangers, smiling privately as they discussed their quiet business. Once the music started, though, all Loch could see and think of was Rose. He had managed to wheedle his way to keeping his comfortable boots, suitably cleaned so as not to be utterly reprehensible and, in concession, Rose was intent on dancing the night away. There were plenty of partners for her to pick from but she would have no other but her husband.

Unlike Rin, Loch was not enamoured with dancing. Somehow, though, the joy in Rose’s face helped him rise about his reluctance and self consciousness and the hours flew past in a whirl of music and movement until the final note sounded.

The caravan set out in the morning sun with Loch, Rose and their party very much a-horse and not at all a-ship, and made their way west. It would take some time. The road had gotten much use since the war was done and improvements had been made. There were fair places to camp and water the horses along the way, and the damp areas had been repaired so as the ease the difficulty of passage. There was much he noticed that was new from the last time he had ridden out that way. He hoped this time, things would go as well.

Loch’s wishes for the journey were granted for the journey all the way through Gondor and even as they began the approach to Tharbad. As they came to the very place that he and Rin had ambushed the Company and ended up quasi arrested Loch saw that the recovery of Cardolan his sister had gone to effect had even reached the place where their fortunes had spun. And it was precisely here that Rose fell suddenly ill.

They paused in those very grasses and set a watch out while the Guard physician and one of the King’s herbalist checked on her. Loch waited patiently by, wondering what his sister had been looking for around here. Lamb’s tongue, was it? He couldn’t recall. It had been so long ago and he had no head for plant names. Not like Rin’s at least. As time dragged by, Loch’s worry deepened. Shouldn’t they have come to a conclusion by now, he wondered, and rubbed at his jaw. Just as he was about to ask one of the men if they knew what Lamb’s Tongue looked like, he heard Rose say something in her native tongue, voice raised. 

Then, In common and more quietly, _”Loch! Please, I must speak with you.”_

Loch inserted himself between the two healers and crouched beside Rose. The two healers exchanged an unreadable glance, a habit amongst healers in Loch’s experience, and backed away to leave them in peace.

Rose tried to catch her breath and drank deeply when Loch lifted a water bag to her lips.

_”Lochared, I am with child! I am sorry… I should have told you.”_ 

Stunned, Loch stared at her a moment and then sat heavily down beside her.

_”You… are with child? I… don’t be sorry Rose! This is wonderful news! We have to … we can’t be on the road… “ _

All things considered, Loch thought it was a reasonably coherent, well thought out statement. Rose reached for his hand to try and settle him. He was undecided once again. It seemed to be a regular occurrence of late, he noted. And then, straight away, likely to happen with increasing frequency now. The realisation shook him like nothing had before. He did not know what to do. At all. By rights, they should turn back. There was no telling whether Rose’s discomfort would pass or continue. Then again, they were nearly to Tharbad and they could rest there a while. Loch raked his hands through his hand and stood, looking for Cenor to send a swift rider forth to Tharbad. Rose was set in one of the wagons and there made comfortable in one of the wagons. She did not create nearly so much as a scene as his sister. Loch sat with her as they trundled on towards Tharbad. 

_” How long have you known?”_ he asked even though Rose’s eyes were closed. 

She squeezed Loch’s hand, _”I am unsure of these things, but I first wondered when we were on the ship. I passed the dizziness off as being the rocking. But last night, after the dancing, I felt so tired. I never feel tired, not like that. You know that Loch. And I awoke late and was sluggish. And I could not eat much breakfast. I have been queasy ever since. And since it will not pass, I think… oh-no…“_

Loch knew what was happening. He quickly got Rose to the side of the wagon and behind them, the physician shrugged and passed the herbalist a small bag of coins. 

In Tharbad, riders arrived swiftly; one came from the north and another from the south. Berlas was south of the river on a routine patrol and so he gained word that Loch and Rose were soon to arrive, Rose apparently unwell, the nature of her illness uncertain. Berlas sent word off to all who served in the east to greet them, and had such that they called healers ready to lend aid should the Lady Rose require assistance. Three of the Company set off to meet the caravan. They readily volunteered, for they wanted to see Loch again. It had been some years since the Kid had knocked about with the northern contingent of the Company. Berlas himself was eager to see the Kid again too. As he pondered his memories of their time in the east, the rider from Cardolan was brought to him. 

_”Urgent word from Hanasian… there is need to get word quickly to the Lady Rose at Edhellond. It concerns her sister, Anvikela.”

“You are in luck. I just got word only a few moments ago that they are almost here, saving you a long ride to the south coast. Word has come that Lady Rose is unwell.”_ Berlas said. 

The rider dismounted and took a drink of water. He then said gravely, _” So is her sister Anvikela.”_ 

Berlas nodded slightly. He supposed he should not be surprised. It had been quiet in Tharbad for so long and then suddenly news of the two sisters from the east comes within moments of each other. It was going to be one of those days.


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

Loch was awake, pondering the events of the day, unable to so much as buy an eyeful of sleep. Aside from the watch, who performed their roles quietly, the caravan was asleep. Men formed lumps scattered around and under the wagons. Horses dozed or quietly cropped at a midnight snack. Beside him, Rose shifted in an uneasy sleep and he wondered whether it might be best to remain at Tharbad and send the caravan on without him. Even had Faramir been correct in his surmises, Rose’s news changed everything. Loch’s mind wandered to Hanasian. He had been elsewhere when Hanasian had resigned the captaincy but they had spoken of it afterwards more than once. More than one fellow served with a family waiting at home for them. In the War, there had been no choice. Women throughout the lands had sent forth their husbands, fathers, sons, grandsons, grandfathers. And the women had fought themselves, by choice or sheer necessity, as the war washed over them. That is what Hanasian said. Loch recalled the tall, dark Ranger shaking his head sadly at the time, eyes distant as he fought off unwelcome memories. Hanasian had said the war forced the people to such lengths and that he could never choose it for himself and for his own family.

Loch had not been minded to disagree at the time and nothing had changed as a result of today. He could not imagine leaving Rose and their child behind, not by choice. Not even to lead the Company. And, in any case, what would befall Edhellond? Rin would need to select a new Steward for one and like as not the home he had made with Rose there would pass to the new Steward. Loch blew out a long breath, arms crossed beneath his head and the stars dancing before his eyes in the velvet vault above their heads. He had a good life in Edhellond, one with meaning and purpose. A fine home, even if it technically belonged to his sister. A loving wife…and now a child. Would he be a good enough father? Could he be, given his lack of years spent with his own? What would his father had done? As soon as the question popped into Loch’s mind the answer revealed itself to his restless thoughts. His father had left it all behind to start new, elsewhere. That is what he had done. Not that he managed to outrun the hatred that still marked the lands he had built his farm and raised his young family on. A familiar, well worn sorrow, reached for Loch. His father would have been happy at this news, he guessed, and yet he could not even remember what his smile looked like or his voice or laughter. 

Rose shifted again beside him and muttered something in her own tongue. He could not understand the words but her tone was clear enough. Whatever she was saying, she was troubled. She repeated the strange words and then followed it with a sharp exhortation that he could comprehend: _”No!”_

Loch raised himself onto one elbow and reached to smooth the hair back from her face. Long years spent with his sister had trained him well. A sleeper was best brought slowly out of a nightmare. Bad things, frequently painful for the person waking them, may occur otherwise. He still had the scar that Rin had given him when they were both still children. She had terrible nightmares then. They made her scream and scream in her sleep, even though she could not manage a word when awake. She had bitten him once when he had tried to wake her suddenly. He still had a faint cresent scar on the inside of his wrist, courtesy of his sister’s teeth. Gently did it, Loch knew, and so gentle he was. Rose did not bite him. Nor did she strike him or kick him. But she did not wake either. She calmed, either through his efforts to soothe her or the shifting of her own sleep, and rolled away, leaving Loch to the empty hours of the night once more.

Inevitably, his thoughts turned back to the Company and Faramir’s words. If Loch refused the position, would the Company disband? What of Berlas, Videgavia’s second in command? Surely Berlas was a better choice for the role. Berlas was older, had more experience and actually held a position of command in the Company itself. As his thoughts tumbled over each other Loch heard one of the men watching signal that someone approached. It was not a signal of alarm but Loch was a creature of habit. Before he knew it, he was stepping over sleeping men even as he fastened his sword belt and once again reminiscing about his axes. A man could never have too many axes to Loch’s way of thinking. He came to stand near the sentries just as two riders came into view. One was swaying in his saddle, clearly weary, while the other lifted a hand to push back his cowl and send forth a signal that Loch immediately recognised. In the darkness of a new moon, the two riders had almost closed before Loch recognised Berlas. He smiled in immediate welcome and found that Berlas, by contrast, seemed preoccupied or distant. The man nodded at him, a bare lift to the corners of his mouth as he reigned in. It gave Loch immediate pause for thought. If Faramir was wondering over in Minas Tirith, then perhaps others were talking as well. The unwelcome thought made Loch anxious.

The man riding with Berlas bent forward, arms resting on his saddle pommel. His head was bowed and Loch could not see his face. But any man who hesitated to dismount after a long ride was a man who doubted whether his legs would hold him up. And this was man who had ridden long and hard. That much was evident in the state of his horse, boots and cloak – splattered and unkempt.

_”How goes things here, Kid?”_ Berlas asked.

Eyes still on the other man, Loch waved the sentries back to their positions, _”Well enough. You’re late, though-”

“I came without delay as soon as I heard you were camped here,”_ said the other man, too tired to put any heat in his voice.

Loch frowned, on verge of saying that he didn’t send invites for the impromptu party that Berlas had missed when the other man pushed on, _”I bring urgent tidings from Cardolan.”

“What has happened? Is Rin-“

“It concerns your wife, Steward, not your sister – not directly, at least.”

“Rose is sleeping,”_ Loch answered.

_”She will want to hear this,”_ Berlas countered and Loch hesitated before he rolled his shoulders and beckoned them both forward into camp.


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

Loch strode ahead, eager to reach Rose to prepare her for whatever was about to unfold. Berlas was slower, helping the other man keep his feet. Loch easily reached the wagon ahead of them and found Rose was sitting up. She had already shrugged on the light jacket she had worn during the day and was combing her hair with her fingers.

_”I’m not sure what is happening, Rose, but I have a feeling it is not good,”_ he said to her and Rose nodded.

_”It concerns Anvikela,”_ Rose answered and began to climb down from the wagon.

A short while later Loch found himself again facing Berlas, this time with his wife by his side. Berlas nudged the man he supported and the fellow started as if he had fallen asleep.

_”Lady Rose! I have been sent to find you on an urgent errand by Hanasian, Lord of Cardolan.”

“Anvikela?”

“She is desperately unwell. I was sent to find you as soon as she was discovered. The Lady of Cardolan herself tended to your sister, such was her peril. Yet even so, my lord doubts if the Lady will be able to save your sister.”

“My lady, Hanasian bids you to come north, as swiftly as you may, for there may yet be time. But that was days ago and your sister’s health was precarious even then. I cannot say whether-“

“Anvikela lives still,”_ Rose said with quiet conviction.

_”Rose…listen to me….you can’t take the road at speed in your condition…The going between here and Cardolan is rough, at least directly. Rin is caring for your sister. You know what that means. I think it best we do continue on to Cardolan. At a sensible pace. Haste gains us little if Anvikela lives still, and much to be lost,”_ Loch said.

“Loch, Doc’s abilities as a healer are rightly considered the best in this world. Surely Hanasian knows this as well as you do and yet he has bade all speed be made, knowing what he does of your sister’s skills. I have never found it wise to ignore the Cap’s counsel,”[/I] Berlas said.

_”You don’t understand,” _ Loch objected and turned to Rose.

She forestalled him, setting a hand upon his arm, _”Nor do you, my love. Anvikela’s time is short. I know this. Your sister’s blood sings with power, but even she cannot hold back death indefinitely. I must go and I must go now. Will you come with me?”

“But what of our chi-“

“It is for our child that I must make haste,”_ she replied and Loch heard a fearful note in her voice that he did not understand, _”Please, my love.”_

Loch’s shoulders slumped and he nodded slowly, _”Very well, to Cardolan we go and straight away. Berlas, will the caravan be able to obtain more horses in Tharbad?”

“Your sister has been using Tharbad as a centre for horse sales for several years now.”

“Well and good. I will speak to Cernos about commandeering a few horses at least as far as Tharbad. We’ll take fresh mounts there. I take it that my sister trades in horseflesh from Rohan, Berlas?”

“Would she bother with anything else?”_ Berlas replied.

Dawn stretched across the eastern horizon by the time they were off. Loch rode as fast as he dared, Rose impatient beside him, followed by Berlas, for Tharbad. They would change horses there for fresh mounts and press on for Cardolan. Provided they could procure horses from Rohan, they would make Cardolan within a week at Loch’s guess. It was an estimate that he thought would need to be revised when day broke and he could take in properly the pallor of Rose’s skin. Yet she would not hear of any delay and so they were across the bridge and riding north before midday. Berlas remained behind to ferry the caravan’s horses back to the caravan but he had ensured that Loch and Rose had sufficient supplies to see them to Cardolan and back.

They rode largely in silence, slowing only to spell their horses. In all that time, Rose’s colour had not improved and in the late afternoon she caught Loch peering at her worried.

_”I know what you’re about to say, Lochared, and the answer is no. We should definitely not slow down or turn back.”

“But this is madness! Have you any idea how unwell you look, Rose? What good will this do? This mad rush? Rin will-“

“Your sister is with child herself, Lochared!”_ Rose snapped.

_”What? Again?”_ he asked, dumbfounded, _”And how do you know? Rin is not your sister. You surely do not sense her as you do Anvikela.”_

Rose closed her eyes and gathered her frayed temper, _”I felt what your sister did, Lochared. Your sister is powerful. I did not realise what was happening at the time but I know, now, that your sister has done all that she can and perhaps more for Anvikela. And I sensed the child she carried. I do not think she can do any more. Not without risking her own child. Would you have her do that, for Anvikela?”

“Then, it’s hopeless? Is that what you’re saying? We’re rushing headlong with scarce a thought between us, and putting our child at peril in doing so, and for what?”

“Loch, there are things I must tell you.”

“Then tell me. Now. Or I’ll not ride another mile today -“_

When Rose was finished speaking, Loch was not sure that he understood it all.

He rubbed at his jaw and tried to assemble it all, _”So hurrying is better for you, better for Anvikela and better for Rin.”

“Yes.”

”Even though you are not well.”

“I think it is Anvikela’s passing that makes things difficult for me now, Loch. I must get to her and ease her way. For all our sakes.”

“I knew we should have taken a ship,”_ Loch muttered to himself.


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

Rose’s health did not improve as they pushed north. If anything, it deteriorated but she refused to brook any delay. journey seemed to drag but in truth it passed swiftly. Their horses proved equal to the demands of swift passage and soon enough they were upon the trail that lead through the coastal forest to his sister’s home. Rose’s skin was sheened with sweat and her eyes were too bright by half when they gained walls that Loch had never seen before. They rose ahead, thick stone comforting walls lined with green ivy in places. He guessed that Daius must have been busy with them for his engineering brother Donius preferred to work with wood. Loch paid them scarce regard beyond that, pushed forward over the little bridge and came to the wide entrance flanked by two Rangers Loch did not recognise.

Within the walls, a great deal of work had been done over the years. Ruins from an age passed had been restored. There were barracks, stables and stores. Two young lads ran through the people going about their business. Some were Company, some were Rangers and some appeared to just ordinary people. The two lads were breathless by the time they reached the gate and utterly ignored the two Rangers standing there.

Both turned identical grins on Loch, _”Amme says that you have to come quick. So does she.”

“Look you two, we’ve come a long way very quickly and we’ll go where we want as fast as we want. Besides, my wife has a fever.”

“How do you know. You’re not a healer,”_ one lad challenged and the other elbowed him.

_”That’s why they have to come quick. Amme said so.”

“Oh,”_ said the first lad, nodding as it all came back to him, _”I forgot about that part.”

“Your mother, I take it, is the Lady of Cardolan?”_ Loch inquired, a glance to one of the Rangers to confirm his suspicion that the two lads were none other than the twins that had arrived in Edhellond some years ago. They looked to be six or seven now. Had it really been that long? Both boys looked dubious despite the Ranger’s firm assent.

_”Who’s the Lady of Cardolan?”_ one asked and then the other giggled.

_”She sounds fussy. And bossy.”

“Maybe it is Amme, then,”_ and both lads guffawed, ignoring the disapproval and, thankfully, faint smiles upon the faces of the two Rangers nearby.

_”Well then, I think for that impudence you can look to our horses. Is your mother in the house?”_ Loch asked, one eye on Rose and the other scanning the way to the large house ahead.

_“Aw, why do we always get the horses?”_ complained one boy while the other shook his head, disturbingly cheerful.

_”You’ll have to go to her workshop. It’s that way,”_ said the other, pointing out a well trodden trail that lead past the garden into a thicket of trees.

The lad stepped forward to pick up the dangling reigns of Rose’s horse and Loch was too distracted to ask just what the boy was going to do with the horse. He helped Rose out of her saddle as one of the Ranger’s stepped closer.

_”Hanasian has given strict instruction that Lady Rosmarin is not to be permitted near the Lady Anvikela, for the sake of her own health – irrespective of what she might claim in a bid to compel your assistance. Your sister can be very convincing,”_ the Ranger said.

_”Of that I am only too well aware,”_ Loch muttered and he set out for the trail that Rin’s twin sons had indicated.


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

Rose’s skin burned to the touch and she was disturbingly silent. Upon the trail he encountered two harried looking men in robes that reminded him of the ones the healers of Minas Tirith wore. Both passed him by, heads down as they rushed back towards the house, both carrying bundles of something or rather that were probably for Anvikela. Loch did nothing to delay them and continued on the trail through the trees. In time he came to a large stone building, wide and low to the ground, lined with windows nearly all the way around. Here more people in robes buzzed about, most working in a second smaller garden and coming and going through the door of the building with whatever they had found. From inside, he could hear his sister’s voice. She was issuing orders and asking questions almost simultaneously.

Through the press and buzz Loch pushed until he was inside the building proper. It was a vast workroom, filled with long benches in rows, shelves and cupboards and lines where plants had been hung to dry. There was a broad bench under the window, scattered with bowls and paper and knives and other equipment he did not recognise as anything other than a healer’s tools in a very general sense. Rin had her back to him, her hands pressed into the small of her spine as she addressed three healers standing on the other side. He saw her hair was gathered into a thick braid that tumbled down her back, as bright and clear as ever it had been. Strands of hair had come free and floated about her like gossamer.

_"No…the yield will not be high enough. It is no better than what we are doing now and much harder to make. We need to keep looking. There has to be something better than fruit juice and water! She will waste away if we fail!”_

Her final statement was one of general dismay and frustration rather than irritation with the people she had been speaking to. In any case, the three healers had already turned away to get on with their work, unperturbed by the dire statement that Rin had made. Rin turned towards the windows with a sigh and Loch saw that his sister was indeed with child. She appeared to be five or so months gone, at a guess, and she was frowning furiously at the windows and the garden beyond, clad in what was clearly her work wear. She still had Molguv’s tunic, ragged and patched but serviceable all the same. 

_”Excuse me, sir, but you can’t be here,”_ said a timid girl at Loch’s elbow. 

Rin turned to see who this new interloper was and let out a small cry.

_”Oh you’re here! Where are Dorlith and Worlin? They were supposed to bring you straight here. Why are you just standing there? Rose is clearly unwell. Did you walk all the way from the yard with her in that state?”

“I bloody well rode all the way from Tharbad to here with Rose in that state!”_ Loch growled at his sister.

_”Thank goodness that you did,”_ Rin breathed, stepping close to peer at Rose and ignoring her brother for a while, _”Hmmmm….”_

Loch’s patience reached its limit. He was worried, tired, Rose was sick and his sister was arguing with him over the manner of their arrival at this particular building after having ridden almost without cease for days on end. Without so much as a by your leave or hallo. And, if he was very much mistaken, she looked like she was about to heal Rose and he was reasonably sure that she should not.

_”You are NOT supposed to be healing anyone, Rosmarin.”

“Who told you that?”_ Rin replied, distracted as she laid a slender hand on Rose’s brow.

Rose smiled at her sister in law feverishly.

_”Take your hands off my wife this instant, Rin, or we’ll leave..”

“She has a fever. She is fatigued…weak…and..oh….well now, there’s a surprise. Or perhaps not. Does he know, Rose?”_ Rin murmured, speaking to Rose as if Loch was not standing right there holding her up.

_”OF COURSE I BLOODY KNOW! You don’t need to be a healer to know when someone has a fever! Or is tired! Or that….other thing,”_ Loch said, voice lowering as he realised everyone inside was staring at him, fascinated. He stepped back, removing Rose from Rin’s reach.

_”That’s unnecessary and foolish, Lochared,”_ Rin warned in a low voice, fists planted on her hips and eyes flashing dangerously.

_”I agree,”_ Loch countered, squaring his shoulders against his sister out of habit, _”Have one of your other healers care for Rose. I’ll not have you risk your life of that of your child, Rosmarin. Nor would Rose, were she aware of what you are doing. And don’t bother arguing with me. As soon as I stepped foot past your gates, the Ranger’s there informed me of Hanasian’s standing orders.”_

Rin eyed him up and down and then sighed irritably. At her signal, several healers came forward and Loch was only too happy to surrender Rose to their capable care. As soon as he was assured that Rose was in good hands, he slipped away to find his sister. Rin had removed herself to a bench outside, shaded by the eaves and overlooking the garden proper. Her feet were bare, stretched out to soak up the sun’s warmth as she leant back against the wall of the building. Loch eased his bulk down beside her before she realised he was there, so preoccupied was she. She looked very tired to him, as if she had not been sleeping properly and working far too hard.

_”Anvikela’s pretty bad, isn’t she?”_ Loch said and heard his sister sigh as she nodded.

_”And getting worse. I had hoped that Rose might be able to accomplish something I cannot. I’m useless here, Loch. Useless…”

“You have a veritable army of healers at your disposal. That’s not useless. When did that happen?”

“Oh, I don’t know. They just started to come here, to learn of all things. Had to do something with them else Videgavia said he’d start to use them as target practice. I don’t think he was joking. Not really.”

“Rose sensed what you did for Anvikela, all the way south in Minas Tirith.”

“She did?”_ Rin asked, surprised into looking at him properly and he nodded.

_”Such good that it did her,”_ Rin said, frustrated and then her head tilted to one side and he felt her really look at him.

While he was used to it, he still found it uncomfortable.

_”You look well, Loch.”

“I do? I’m getting old, Rin. And I am tired and worried…and anyway, what I look like doesn’t matter in the least. I’m worried about Rose, and Anvikela and…you.”

“You’ve no need to worry about me, Loch.”

“Thanks to Hanasian, largely, for you’ve little ability to restrain yourself even now. How far gone are you?”

“Five months…but that has nothing to do with it. I was carrying Hanavia when I tended to Farbarad and nothing bad happened then.”

“Aside from a stupendous argument with Elladan. Did you know that he’s told Aragorn about that argument. Apparently the King agrees with Elladan too.”

“He would, wouldn’t he?”_ Rin muttered.

_”It’s dangerous Rin and well you know it. Rose said it was. Elladan and Aragorn said it was.”_

Rin was silent until her eyes narrowed, _”Why would Aragorn tell you about any of that. Or Elladan, for that matter. You made that up!”

“Not the part about what Rose said. You should listen to her. And Hanasian too.”

“I am listening, Loch. I don’t like it. It’s making my job harder. But I am listening.”

“Good.”

“Did you know that you’ve got grey hairs in your beard?”_

Despite everything, Loch smiled at the sudden change of topic. His sister's mind moved at a gallop. 

He dropped an arm around his sister’s shoulders, _”I name them.”

“You do?”

“Yes. This one here I call Rosmarin.”_

He felt her laughter and it reminded him of all the other times they had laughed together, in difficult times.

_”I’m glad you’re here, Loch.”

“As am I, Rin.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

When evening fell the healers declared that it was probably safe to move Rose into the house and so Loch trundled along in their wake, tired but feeling not nearly as heartsick as he had on the way. Even if Rin could not risk doing anything directly herself, her presence created an order that Loch found familiar and comforting. While the years did not touch her as they did him, she had a depth and wealth of experience from battle fields in war and in peace that she drew from. She knew where healers had to go, what they had to do, when and how they had to do it and why. Add Hanasian to that, which occurred just before sundown, and Loch had a sense that everything would be right. Between Hanasian, who had come back from checking the traps about the forest, Rin and the Old Company command they had every angle covered.

His sense of hope was sharply reinforced when Rose’s fever broke later that evening. For the first time in what felt like weeks, he slept soundly through the night and when he woke, Rose was alert and bright and even had some colour in her cheeks. Rin stood at the door with a decidedly smug expression on her face, well pleased with the handiwork of her healers. Her pleased expression lasted until Hanasian happened by and reminded his wife that she was still not to be healing anybody. That brought her scowl back even as Hanasian nodded at his wife and brother in law and sister in law amicably. His cheerful whistling as he strode down the hall only seemed to infuriate Rin even further. Muttering, skirts clenched in her fists, she set off after her husband with an expression that would turn lesser men into stone. In her wake, standing calmly and staring, she left a small dark haired girl. Loch guessed that his youngest neice had to of been lurking behind her mother, like a tiny shadow.

The girl removed her thumb from her mouth and lisped, _”You are not going to die. Not yet.”_

Adanel was not incorrect. Rose continued to recover and Loch initially thought it was due to the fact that she was resting and not in the saddle. Rin, however suggested that it had something to do with the proximity of Rose and Anikela.

_”But how? I mean, Rose said that she thought Anvikela was making her sick. And now that they’re together, you say that she’s not? How do you know, anyway? You’re not supposed to be-“

“I haven’t been healing, Loch,”_ Rin interjected hastily with a sidelong glance towards her husband.

They all sat in the living room, Rose having retired for the night. She tired easily still.

_”Then how do you know, lassie?”_ Farbarad asked. Loch thought the Ranger was looking old. In fact, everyone was looking old except for Rose and his sister. Even Hanasian and Videgavia and the Dirty Three.

_”I can’t just silence my senses, Farbarad. No healer can. What I sense is consistent with what my healers report to me. Anvikela is calmer than she had been before Rose’s arrival. Rose is clearly recovering. Do you have another theory?”_

After a moment, Loch voiced his hopes, _”Do you think, then, that Anvikela may recover?”

“I honestly do not know, Loch. I wish that I did,”_ his sister replied and there was little more to say that night after that.

The following day Rose was recovered enough to want to see her sister. While there was no knowing what might happen, it was unthinkable to keep the two women apart under the circumstances. Rin, for her part, mounted a strong campaign to be permitted into Anvikela’s room for the meeting.

_”For observation only. I promise,”_ Rin said only to find that she was once again outvoted. The hall outside Anvikela's room remained as close as she could go.

Loch, Hanasian and two of Rin’s more senior healers accompanied Rose in and at first it all seemed rather unremarkable to Loch…until Anvikela started to glow.

_”What’s happening?”_ he asked nervously.

_”She has done this before,”_ Hanasian murmured but one of the healers said, _”Not to this degree.”_

Rose was seated on the bed beside her sister, Anivkela’s hands clasped in her own, head bowed. The intensity of the light grew such that it could be seen even out in the hall.

_”What is happening in there?”_ Rin called but before anyone could answer Rose gave an unearthly moan.

Loch watched his wife’s head tip back with an unnatural jolt. When she spoke, her voice was not her own. It sounded like something from beyond the grave.

_”Ware,”_ came the words from Rose’s lips, _”The Moricarni are come.”_

Loch’s hair stood on end. The healers were crouched to the floor, hands clamped to their heads as if they feared their skulls would fly apart. He had no idea what Hanasian was doing. All he knew is that he had to reach Rose for something was wrong. Somewhere, someone was keening. The air became thick and oppressive, seeking to pin him down.

He had no idea what happened next. One minute he was on the other side of the room with Hanasian and the next he was there with Rose. His wife was shaking violently in his arms, there was a distant shriek and then blood. A lot of blood on the floor around the bed. Anvikela lay there, still as a stone and dark, all the light gone, wide, empty eyes locked in an unblinking stare at the roof. He tightened his arms around Rose. Her pulse fluttered erratically in her throat and someone was shouting orders. It sounded like Farbarad or Videgavia.


----------



## Elora (Oct 13, 2014)

Loch sat , dazed, in the kitchen as people milled about. Farbarad was directing Rangers and healers both. Loch's ears rang and itched. He had already found dried blood there. Hanasian was in the kitchen too, sitting at the table and ashen faced. He had not said a word that Loch could recall. Rin was there too, shoulders slumped and arms wrapped tightly around her stomach. Rose was not there and they would not let him go to her. He should be with her. He had to be with her. It was not so much as a thought but a compulsion and it made him rise from his seat. Hands pressed him back down.

_”Not yet,”_ he thought someone said, _”We’re working as fast as we can.”_

The young man who had spoken to him glanced surreptitiously at Rin, as if seeking her approval. She gave the barest of nods, a mere dip of her chin and off the apprentice healer scurried. It had to be bad if they were hurrying, Loch thought and his stomach twisted into yet another knot. A chair scraped on the flagstones of the kitchen floor and when Loch glanced up he saw that his sister had risen. She swayed slightly on her feet and her lips were pressed into a straight line. Hanasian seemed to shake himself out of wherever he was and reached for her.

_”She needs him. You know she does. I have to,”_ Rin said flatly as she edged away from his grip.

_”But can you?”_ Hanasian countered gravely.

_”I must. I am a healer able to stand on her feet. I do not know how many others can do the same.”_

She was already moving towards Loch as she spoke and Loch saw the battle playing out on Hanasian’s face. He wiped his hands over it as if to clear his thoughts even as Rin came to Loch’s side.

_”What happened?”_ Loch asked as his sister bent close. She was the colour of the marble that decorated the halls at Minas Tirith.

_”I don’t know.”

“What about Rose?”_ he asked. She didn’t answer him and that filled him with fear. 

_”Will she die too?”

“I hope not,”_ she whispered, uncertain. This was wrong. His sister was never uncertain.

_”Rin?”_ he asked as he turned to face her.

She was so close to him. Her face hung before his, eyes wide and bright with unshed tears. She blinked suddenly, drew a shaking breath and pulled back to hold up her hand.

_”How many fingers?’_ she asked, voice almost back to its usual self – precise, calm almost, measured.

_”I haven’t been hit on the head! I NEED TO SEE MY WIFE!”_

The surge of rage came suddenly upon him. He saw Rin pull back further when he rose to his full height. He had no idea that his fists were clenched or that the popping sound were his knuckles. Hanasian was on his feet in a flash but Rin continued to back away, shaking her head slowly.

_”That way. She’s in the room beside Anvikela’s. Please do not harm my healers, Loch. I do not know how many I have left.”_

Loch’s departure from the kitchen seemed to leave a vacuum of sorts. Rin could hear him go, hear the scurrying of people rushing to get out of his way. She closed her eyes and tried to steady herself. When she opened her eyes she saw that Hanasian was staring at her, frightened. Her husband was frightened. So was she. Her stomach was still, utterly still. But now was not the time for panic. Still sitting at the table, staring blankly ahead, were the two healers that had been in the room with her husband and Loch. She feared that they were…ruined by whatever had happened. What would they say to their families? Rin grasped for something to steady the shaking of her hands.

_”Rosmarin?”_ Hanasian asked and Rin closed her eyes.

This was a battle. That is what it was. A battle. There were wounded and dead. She was scared and her heart ached but she was a Healer. Her fear and her sorrow would have to wait. Because that is what a healer must do in battle. A healer must endure through the battle and see to the aftermath, the longer war that followed. And if her fears were proven correct, then there was already nothing anyone could do for the child she carried.

_”I’m fine, Hanasian. Truly,”_ she said, opening her eyes and meeting his gaze for a long moment.

He was frightened, and shocked and likely had a headache that would thump the living daylights out of his skull but somehow her beautiful Ranger had pulled through. He was beautiful to her, always had been. Not that she could say that to his face. Men had strange ideas about such things.

_”Do you feel sick to the stomach? Fatigued?”_ she asked and he shook his head and then winced. He was not bleeding from his ears or nose. Somehow he had escaped the apparent concussion that Loch had sustained. Perhaps it was something to do with the Dunedain heritage that they shared but Loch did not. She pushed that to one side. Now was not the time for analysis either. That, too, would come later.

_”We have much to do then, my love.”_

As it turned out, the worst of the damage was centred within the immediate vicinity of Anvikela. All of the healers had sensed something that troubled and confused them. Some had headache or complained of feeling ill. The healers there had escaped the worst of whatever had happened, aside from the two unfortunate men that had been in the room at the time. And, potentially, herself nearby in the hall. More concerning for Rin and Hanasian both were their children. Elian was confused and startled but otherwise seemed unaffected. Dorlin and Worlith were off with Khule and Mulgov to fish one of the local streams, well away thankfully. Adanel was visibly upset but could not articulate what troubled her. It took hours to calm her and by mid afternoon, Rin was exhausted quite literally. 

She sat beside Adanel’s little bed and watched her daughter. She was frowning in her sleep but most definitely asleep. The urge to lie down next Adanel was overcome by the urge to weep. Anvikela was dead and a new life lost. Two men were ruined. Her hands went again to her belly. It had been hours since she felt movement. The stillness could mean anything at all. Anything. Slowly, heart aching and thoughts troubled, she slipped from her daughter’s room and went next to seek out her brother and Rose. She knew what they endured now and it was not something anyone should endure alone.

Hanasian knocked on the door jamb of Videgavia’s quarters. The Captain poked his head around the corner of the building and as soon as he saw Hanasian standing there hurried towards him.

_”Is it true?”_ he asked and Hanasian nodded grimly.

_”Anvikela died this morning. Her sister lost her child. Two healers are ruined,”_ Hanasian said and Videgavia winced as if with physical pain.

He wiped his mouth with the back of his head and shook his head sorrowfully, dark eyes locked on the ground, _”That is terrible.”

“It could have been worse, much worse. Thankfully it was contained to Anvikela’s room as far as we can tell.”_

At Hanasian’s words, Videgavia’s head jerked up, _”Was Rin there? She’s been agitating to get into that room for-“

“She was in the hall outside. That, I think, was bad enough. I daren’t imagine what might have happened were she in the room with us. I have never heard her scream like that before. Not even in her sleep.”

“So that was what we heard. I set the Company scrambling and the Rangers were fair frothing but we found nothing at all,”_ Videgavia studied Hanasian as he spoke, _”You were in with her, though. What of you? You look as though you’ve seen a ghost.”

“I have, Vid. We need to talk – just you and I.”_

There was something about the way Hanasian spoke that blew an icy wind through Videgavia’s thoughts. The Daleman stilled as a result and considered the Ranger. He’d been serving with Hanasian for too many years to count now. They had seen, and done, a lot together in that time. He could count the occasions when Hanasian needed a very private word with him and him alone on half of one hand. And on each occasion, hard deeds had been necessary. Deeds that even those of the Old Company knew little if anything about. Silently, Videgavia nodded. He was too old for this now. But what else could he do? His second in command was in Tharbad and for all of Berlas’ qualities, he was not one to replace him for whatever lay ahead now. Khule had potential for this, but he was old too. Loch was another, but his hands were full with his wife and family. Rosmarin was ideal – but Hanasian had clearly decided to leave his wife out of this.

_”Step into my office, then, Cap,”_ Videgavia said, slipping back into a familiar role from years gone by.

Hanasian sidled through the door, glancing suspiciously about even as he did so. The Black Company was a difficult place to keep secrets mainly on account that recruited people adept at uncovering them and then expected them to keep their skills sharp. Videgavia strode straight for his desk and reached for the shelf overhead. He kept a bottle there for just this sort of thing and he retrieved it along with two glasses. He did not ask if Hanasian wanted one. He simply poured and silently handed the other man one. There were no salutes or toasts. Not for this. Whatever it was, the drinks were not celebratory. Videgavia downed his in one gulp and through the burning of his throat (curse or bless Molguv for that), said _”How bad is it this time.”_

Hanasian swirled the contents of his glass as if studying it. Then he lifted his eyes to Videgavia and he man noticed then that they were haunted. Hanasian said one word before he drained his own glass.

_”Moricarni.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2014)

The liquor (one of Molguv?s if he was not mistaken) did little more than tickle the back of Hanasian?s throat. Hanasian passed the glass back to Videgavia to refill again. The second dram had the same effect. He was chilled by knowledge well beyond the reach of such remedies. Hanasian had no idea how much time was left. Some one would come looking for him. That surely was why Anvikela had spent the last of her life in a desperate scramble to reach him with warning. They were coming for him. He knew that with a sick certainty that squatted at the base of his stomach. They must not find him here. It was unthinkable. He wondered again what else Anvikela knew. He wondered how long she had been shielding them. How long had they been living here, oblivious to what was hunting for him.

Videgavia broke the silence that had sprung up, voice strained, _"What are we going to do?"_ 

Hanasian stared at the remains of the liquor in his glass. He swirled it around, reluctant to speak. 

_"The question is; what am I going to do, with your help?"_ Hanasian replied in scarcely more than a whisper. 

Videgavia nodded and silence arose up. Sometimes, all the choices were bad.

_"Who else of us was there?"_ Videgavia asked, _"Wulgof was, I think. Mulgov came on just after when we went into Harad that first time. My old brain has a hard time remembering now."_ 

Vid half filled his glass again and then offered Hanasian some. The Ranger shook his head, _"No, not yet."_ 

Hanasian's mind trudged back through the years, _"Mulgov's mind is going. I prefer he stays here. Wulgof perhaps, but he's always had trouble keeping his mouth shut. He's the reason why Mulgov and Khule knows anything about them.

"In truth, Vid, aside from yourself and Wulgof, everyone else is dead."_

Hanasian rubbed at his face. Every where he looked he saw ruin and destruction waiting. He could not hope to prevail with all hope abandoned. Surely the Moricarni had to be diminished now. Surely they could not have prospered in the intervening years. He needed to believe they were somehow lessened. He needed information he had no way of obtaining. After thirty years, most of his old contacts were dead one way or another. Even if they weren't, how would he find them again and convince them to aid him a second time against these monsters?

Every moment wasted now, every hour that passed delayed action that they had to take. With Anvikela, and whatever she had been doing, gone they were no longer safe from these men. Not safe for him; not safe for anyone the Moricarni suspected might know or be connected to him. He felt helpless and foolish for hoping, ever thinking, that somehow he had managed to avoid this. A bitter anger soured in him at the futility of his hopes and dreams for a peaceful life with the family he had created. He should never have brought Rin, or their children, into his life. Somehow, he had to defend them.

The tone of Hanasian's voice, the expression on his face was that of a doomed man. It made Videgavia uncomfortable. Defeating the Moricarni the first time had been terrible. These men were demons. Videgavia believed that to be true in every sense of the word. Demons, and they had demanded a ruthless, implacable response that had haunted him down through the years.

Videgavia sighed, _"I remember."_ 

He set his glass down and scratched at his jaw. Hanasian, still standing, turned away.

_"From this point on,"_ Hanasian said, _"We must assume they have eyes and ears here. We can't suspect everyone, but we can't rule anyone out either." 

"Surely not, Cap!"_ Videgavia reacted with immediate dismay, _"You can't mean-"_ 

Hanasian swung back to face Videgavia, _"I mean it! Most wouldn't know they said anything. Word will travel, one to another and another, until finally they hear and they know. Perhaps they already know where I am!

"I can't risk believing anything less, Vid. My decision is made. I hate it, but it must be done. I'm sorry to drag you back into this, Vid, but I cannot do it alone."_

He expected Videgavia to protest. Videgavia did not have a wife and children to protect like Hanasian did.

Videgavia, for his part, did not even blink, _"There is Company business to attend to, then, before we do this thing."_ 

Hanasian agreed with a nod as Vid offered up another dram and this time Hanasian took it. The glasses poured again, Videgavia corked the bottle purposefully.

Hanasian asked, _"You're the Captain. What Company business do I need to know about?"_ 

Vid waved off Hanasian's words, _"Like it or not, retired or not, you are the Captain, Hanasian. It is obvious now, surely, that you can/t really retire no matter how much you wish to."_ 

Hanasian stood there in thought, the glass in his hand seemingly forgotten.

Videgavia continued, _"You made this Company, Hanasian, and it has always been your Company ever since the original dozen. It remains your Company.

"How many of us are left, those of us who fought in the War. Seven? Maybe. Most of us are next to useless now anyway. We could fight if it came to it but age is catching us. It certainly is breathing down my neck. I can scarce be Captain whilst I am helping you.

"The Company faces yet another vote for another Captain. One hundred votes to be cast, based on the most recent figures Berlas sent me. A good fifty of us are from Rhun, dedicated to Loch. The rest are mostly from Gondor and so aligned to Berlas. Berlas is a good man, a good officer... still, we both know why he was transferred to the Company. Any chance the rumours were just talk has been dispelled since. You've seen the same things I have."

"So that is why Berlas spends most of his time in Tharbad,"_ Hanasian replied and Videgavia shrugged.

_"Berlas' idea. Makes it easier for him to not to mess things up the way he did in Ithilien. He will not welcome a posting back here - too close to flames the man seems incapable of avoiding."

"Rin has said nothing,"_ Hanasian murmured.

_"Doc, Captain, is oblivious. She thinks Berlas is just friendly. In fact, Berlas was one of her friends in the company from the outset. In any case, Loch is the only real choice. I think we should just appoint him and be done with it."_

Hanasian considered this for a moment, still holding his glass and Videgavia wondered if his tidings concerning Berlas had come as a surprise to Hanasian. As far as Videgavia knew, there were only two people not aware in some way of Berlas' unfortunate inclinations regarding fair-headed noblewomen. Aside from Rin, who was oblivious, the only other person unaware was her brother. No one needed Loch pounding Berlas into oblivion if he found out.

Hanasian finally said, _"For a quiet man, you talk a lot."

"Perhaps it's my nervous disposition showing."_ 

Ordinarily, Hanasian would have appreciated Videgavia's dry humour. These were not ordinary times. Hanasian finally tipped the glass down his throat. 

He then said, _"Sounds reasonable, Vid, but it could only be temporary until a full Company vote was taken and the commission approved by whoever was retaining you - Rin, in this instance. Loch will make a good captain. He commands the loyalty of most.

"But he can't know, or suspect anything, what we will do. And I have no idea how much Rose might know now that Anvikela is gone. Frankly, I'm not even sure how we're going to do this."_ 

Vid downed his own drink and said, _"You'd best work that out, and fast, else we may as well fall on our swords now and be done with it! You must master yourself, my friend, as soon as you walk out my door."_

Hanasian nodded at Videgavia's advice and the Daleman grunted, _"Anyway, they are probably already suspicious of us already. We've been holed up here for too long."_

Hanasian sat his glass down and headed for the door, _"Until next we meet, Captain. We carry on as normally as we can, as we must. I'll tell you now, this once: within six days, you'll know what I need you to do."_ 

Hanasian shut the door behind him and left Videgavia to work out what Hanasian had meant. As he stepped off the steps, he was charged by two young boys that had been lying in wait. Hanasian scooped them both up. The way they wriggled like puppies nearly broke his heart. That they might have heard something sent shivers up his spine.

His voice was gruff with emotion and he turned this into a mock growl that made them giggle, _"What mischief have you two been into now, eh?"_ 

Plans to take them out on a short hike into the forests that afternoon had vanished. He slung each son over his shoulder like they were sacks of millet and strode back towards the house. He wanted to see and speak with Rin and Rose.


----------



## Elora (Oct 22, 2014)

The room that Rose had been placed in was quiet when Rin came to the partially closed door. No one bustled about within. There was no quiet talking – or weeping. For all she knew, Rose might be sleeping and that, probably, was a good thing. She gently eased the door open to find that Rose was indeed in bed, but not asleep. She lay, still and quiet, staring at the roof. Beside her, as quiet as she, was Loch. He slumped in a chair he had pulled up, her hand wrapped in his own, head hanging between his shoulders. Rin hesitated for a moment, uncertain and then Loch raised his head. He had always had a knack for knowing when she was around. He fixed her with his dark eyes and she ached for her brother. He slowly stood and she ventured into the room. 

Rin’s attention first was on Loch. He watched her steadily, unblinking and unmoving and then nodded his head towards the bed where Rose lay, staring at the ceiling rafters. They were carved, Rin knew, with flowers and vines and sometimes forest animals changing depending on the room you were in. Rin reached for her brother and squeezed his upper arm. He shuddered at her touch but then jerked away, a silent message to focus herself on Rose. 

Rin settled onto the edge of the bed frame – Rose blinked at the movement – and set a hand to Rose’s brow. She did not need her healer’s senses to know that the work had been done. There was nothing left now but to grieve and heal. She knew what it was to be alone, to lose your only family. She would never forget Skhar and the discovery that Loch was gone. And Rin knew what it was to endure the other loss…that of a child. Everyone knew of Míriel, of course, but no one knew of the first child Rin had lost. Rhun had been a difficult campaign in ways even her husband did not know. She had told no one then and the knowledge sat heavy in her now. 

Rose moved with a sigh, rolled away to face the wall. On instinct, Rin moved to lay beside her brother’s wife, back pressed against Rose’s. It was a simple thing, that contact. Undemanding warmth. Watching it all was her brother. Loch stood against the wall, away from the bed with his arms wrapped around his torso. She knew, then, that she would have to tell him. He had to know he was not alone either. 

_”There are preparations,”_ Rose whispered to the wall. 

_”What would you have done?”_ Rin quietly asked. 

_”She must be washed…by those who knew her, loved her. Then she must be freed…fire…it is the only way.”_ 

Rin closed her eyes. A pyre took time to make and she was calculating where they could find wood for it when Rose continued. 

_”It must done within a cycle.”_ 

Rin’s eyes popped open. What was a cycle? Loch provided the answer. 

_”A day,”_ he said hoarsely, _”She means a day.”_ 

They’d never get a pyre built in a day. Two days, at the outside. Alarm fluttered through Rin, the only thing she felt moving within her. 

_”Did –“_ she began and then paused, searching for the words, _”Is the sea of importance?” 

“Yes,”_ Rose said simply and Rin’s alarm eased. 

_”The sea is our shelter,”_ Rose continued and then, forlornly, _”Anvikela so loved the sea. We could see it, from the temple, if we climbed the walls. The temple is gone now…as are they…”_ 

Rose shivered and pulled away, severing contact with Rin and casting her adrift. With preparations to set in place within the day, Rin knew she had little time to delay. They’d need to find a boat, they’d need to find a way to get Anvikela into the boat, and then there was the matter of firing it properly. 

_”I will see to it,”_ Rin said simply and pushed herself upright. Still the child she carried did not move. 

Rin climbed to her feet and considered Loch a moment. He seemed lost. She wanted to go to him but he had pulled himself away. He watched her back, dark eyes burning beneath lowered brows. Rin lowered a hand did not realise she raised and turned for the door. She pulled it to after her only to have it pulled out of her hand. Loch thrust himself out into the hall. She had to hurry to avoid colliding with him. 

_”Tell me,”_ he demanded raggedly, _”What do you know? I know you know something. Tell me, damn you!”_ 

For a moment she thought he’d lash out at her. But she could not back away, could not abandon him. This was her brother and he had never abandoned her. Rin set a hand against the wall to steady herself. 

_”I know what it is to bury the last of your family, Loch. I know what it is to be alone. I know what it is to bury your child.” 

“At least you saw her face! You knew you had a daughter! I never will! Never! How do you grieve for someone you never saw?”_ 

Dangerous as it was, Rin edged closer. Loch pulled himself back and she edged closer again. 

_”Do you remember the first, real battle in Rhun?”_ she whispered. 

His head jerked towards her, frowning. All she could do was watch him. It happened gradually. Through his grief and his anger came a dawning realisation and after that she simply went to her brother and wrapped her arms around him as though they were children again. She held him tightly and felt his head sink onto her shoulder. 

_”You never said-“_ he whispered and Rin closed her eyes. 

_”It was not the place. I had wounded to see to. Remember Gian?” 

“You never said!”_ Loch repeated and he began to shake as his grief finally spilled wide. She held him there in the hall and let him weep.


----------



## Elora (Oct 22, 2014)

Hanasian rounded the corner and saw his wife and her brother standing in the hall. Loch’s face was buried in her hair and he was trembling with emotion. Rin looked weary but steadfast. Nothing would tear her away. The bond between these two siblings had been evident to Hanasian from the outset. In a way, he envied it. Though, Halcwyn’s distance most likely was her greatest defence now. He stepped back as quietly as he might and turned away. He would find another time to speak with Rose and his wife. 

Sometime later his wife came into their study. Her complexion was pale and her expression was pained. He looked up from his journals, swept them aside in a hurry. They were coded, but he could not be sure if his very clever wife had unravelled them all the same. She’d never let him do this if she guessed. He rose from his desk and crossed to where she stood. Rin’s hands were on her belly. 

_”My love,”_ he said as came to her and she blinked at him, pulled from whatever her thoughts were by his voice. 

_”Oh,”_ Rin said and he heard the weariness behind it, _”Wrong room.” 

“Come, sit a while,”_ he urged, folding his arms around her. 

_”I can’t. There are preparations…for Anvikela…a fire…on a boat…”_ 

As she spoke, Hanasian led her to the lounge that sat before the hearth. Despite her words, she did not prevent him from easing her into it. He sank beside her and pulled her into his arms. Her scent was heady, intoxicating. He drew it deep into his lungs. 

_”Have the healers seen to you, yet,”_ he asked and found that she stiffed and pushed back. 

_”Ai! The healers! There are two men and their families that-“ 

“Shhhhhh,”_ he said and pulled her back against him, _”It is in hand. It is all in hand. Just stay here a moment and rest.” 

“But-“ 

“Rin!”_ he said sharply, regretting it almost as soon as he said it. He did not wish to quarrel with her. Then again, he had to carry on as usual, did he not? 

_”Just a moment. Just for a while,”_ Hanasian continued, gentler now, _”Tuck your feet up…There we are…Close your eyes.”_ 

As he suspected, she was exhausted and overwhelmed. He would never forget the terror of her screams for as long as he lived. This had been a difficult day for her in many ways and yet, she resisted for a while. She would not be his wife if she meekly did as she was told in any case. For all of that, he felt her sink against him. Her breathing shifted. Soon, her long fingers twitched in his lap. Hanasian soaked in this precious opportunity while he could. 

Rin did not sleep overlong. When she woke she found the study empty. Hanasian had placed a pillow from their bed under her head, draped her shawl over her and left her in peace. Even his desk was cleared, as if he had never been there. Rin rose and threw herself back into the preparations underway. 

There was much to ready. A gown for Anvikela was needed which was hardly any trouble at all. The boat was little trickier but they found a dinghy and Donius was soon at work, modifying it into something he deemed more suitable. His brother, Daius the stonemason, turned his attention to the riddle of getting Anvikela into her boat in a dignified fashion. He focused on the contraption that they used to haul materials up and down the cliffs that towered over the sandy cove below. 

It was late summer if not autumn proper. The Cats busied themselves with fashioning wreaths. Anvikela would not be sent off alone against the elements and whatever lay beyond. Rin wasn’t sure if this was what Rose wished but Rose, for her part, made no protest. In fact Rose said nothing at all. That night, silently, Rose materialised in the sitting room, startling them all. She stared at Rin for a long moment and then turned away. 

Rin climbed to her feet and knuckled her aching back. 

Slippery stood too but Rin shook her head, _”No…as I understand it, this must be done only by family. Similar to Dunland, in many respects.”_


----------



## Elora (Oct 22, 2014)

The washing and preparation of Anvikela’s body was a solemn affair. The two women said not a word to each other. They brushed out her long, dark hair so that it gleamed. They anointed her with fragrant oil, violet her favourite scent, and arrayed her in the best gown Rin owned. Rin added gold to her wrists and ankles, again moving out of instinct for the rituals of Dunland. Rose did not protest. Then Rin pulled back so that Rose could farewell her sister. 

Rin stood by the door, sentinel. She knew Loch waited outside. He would be nowhere else. When she opened the door with Rose on her arm, she was proved correct. Silently, she set Rose in her brother’s arms and let them go. Tomorrow, she knew, would be harder yet. 

The day of Anvikela’s funeral dawned crisp but fair. A brisk breeze blew out to sea and hastened into the West. The Company gathered to carry Anvikela out, Loch joined by Hanasian and others of the Old Company while Rin walked with Rose on her arm behind. Down below, the Rangers had formed up ready to receive Anvikela and convey her to her boat. The plinth she was carried upon and her final resting place were bedecked with the autumn foliage and flowers that lay thick on the forest now. Foreign plants that Anvikela had marvelled over upon her arrival on these shores years before. With gentle care, Anvikela was lowered down slowly toward the shore whilst they climbed down the stairs. Even Dorlith and Worlin were quiet and subdued. Adanel was yet too young for such things, her mother had said, and so remained in the house with Slippery and the Cats. 

The boat that would carry Anvikela had been positioned so that the currents of the outgoing tide would carry it free of the cove and out to sea. The men that had carried Anvikela out formed up again to convey her to the boat. Then, all stepped back so that Rose stood in the frothing shallows. Rin felt Elian grab at her hand and hang on tightly. The twins clutched at her skirts, leaned against her legs and peeked out at proceedings from within their folds. Hanasian came to stand behind her, one hand on her shoulder and another on Dorlith’s fair head. Loch stood between those gathered and the water line, hands twitching at his sides uncertainly. Rin wanted to go to him, steady him, but she could not. This, she knew, he had to do. He had to know that he did this. Rose turned to glance at her husband and he started forward. 

Loch set his hands to the boat and sank his feet into the sucking wet sand. Rose brushed his shoulder and he heaved, set his full strength against the boat to push it out into the sea. He followed it, driving it forward until it floated clear. Shivering, sodden and sandy, he stumbled backwards until Rose caught at him. He glanced at the top of his wife’s dark head and then looked over to where Wulgof stood and nodded. The Dunlender set alight the arrow he had prepared, put it to bow and loosed the shot. He fired another three, to be certain. It was how such things were done, though without the boats, in Dunland. They stood on the shore in silence and watched the boat drift over the water, a blaze of fire springing up. As the boat was carried out to the mouth of the cove, Rose sank to the sand beside Loch, unable to stand it any longer. 

Of course, Rin came forward to meet her brother and see to Rose. While that trio gathered on the waterline, Hanasian looked over to where Videgavia stood and met the Daleman’s grim eyes. Videgavia nodded imperceptibly. Four days to go. They would be ready come what may.


----------



## Elora (Oct 22, 2014)

The house was a quiet place, subdued, as people drew in around Rose and Loch. While the comfort was necessary, it made preparations difficult. Loch was scarcely seen without Rose. In fact, the only time the man emerged was when Rose was asleep. With time escaping fast, Hanasian knew that the arrangements Videgavia had mentioned had to be made for the Company. And so the Daleman slipped into the house and onto the balcony at a signal from Hanasian. He found Loch there, hunched over and his elbows on his knees, staring at the horizon like a man who wanted to punch it. 

Hanasian waited inside as inconspicuously as he could. He could not hear what passed between the two men on the balcony and thankfully there was no one in the sitting room. Of course, his wife rounded the corner on her way to the kitchen, clapped eyes on him there in the sitting room and paused. Rin did not say anything, but he watched her eyes narrow and he knew that she had sensed something. 

_"Something wrong?"_ she asked but Hanasian was spared answering her. 

Rin had heard the murmuring from the balcony herself and went to the windows to investigate further, _"What's going on out there?"

"Company business,"_ he replied and she favoured him with an arched brow. 

_"Important business, by the look of it." 

"Could be,"_ Hanasian said and Rin turned to him, hands on her hips. 

_"I'm not an idiot, husband. What I am, however, is the present employer of said Company. If it's important, I need to know about it. Or are you just lurking here, hoping to eavesdrop, on idle company gossip? What is going on ? And don't you tell me nothing, Captain, because I won't have it!" _

Hanasian had a moment's sympathy for his twin sons, _"Videgavia is talking to Loch about the captaincy." 

"The Company has two captains already, and Berlas. What does it need a third for?"_ Rin retorted swiftly, and lifted her chin in a silent dare to contradict her. 

Hanasian opened his mouth to reply but her own thoughts jumped ahead even faster, _"Unless?... Oh that is clever!"_ 

He heard a note of approval in her voice, _"It is?" 

"Loch could do with something to sink his teeth into. The idea of Rose rattling about in Edhellond on her own is simply unacceptable and now she won't have to. But then, I?ll have to find a new Steward. I need to write to Aragorn, again."

"Again?"

"I only just wrote him a few days ago."

"About?" 

"What do you think?"_ she replied, events on the balcony forgotten. 

Hanasian daren't guess. Rin had been just outside in the hall when Anvikela had died. Far enough away to be spared the fate of the two healers in the room with Anvikela. She had been screaming, he'd never forget that sound, but what if she heard Anvikela's message? And what if she wrote to her cousin with that name? 

_"The annual tithe, silly!"_ Rin said with a shake of her head, _"What else would I write Aragorn about at this time of year?"_

She was smiling at him gently as she approached, concern in her eyes. She crossed to stand before him and stroked his cheek. 

_"I think, my love, that you should spend a little more time following your own advice," _she murmured to him, palm of her hand cupping his face now. 

_"Which advice would that be, exactly,"_ he said and her smile broadened. He had not seen her smile for days and the sight now was like rain in the desert. 

Rin chose not to tease him about his habit of issuing advice in a display of wifely grace and instead leaned in to kiss him sweetly. Her belly pressed against him and he tightened his arms around her, hand stroking up her back before he knew it. 

_"Rest your worried mind, beloved,"_ she said against his lips and he closed his eyes. Would that he could. 

When he opened his eyes again, Rin was gone. The smoke of her voice curled in his mind and her warmth was still sinking into his skin.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

Videgavia knew he had Loch's attention in a shallow sense but nothing further and it could be no different. Loch's wife could have been killed, their child was lost, and his wife's sister had died. It was not the best time to be telling the kid he would be Captain. But it was the only time and in the Company, as Videgavia knew from long experience, waiting for the right time was a luxury few ever could afford. Loch paid him no heed as he edged towards him on the balcony. Videgavia considered the western horizon and found nothing there but ocean and the sky. Loch, however, was staring at it fixedly and so Videgavia seated himself nearby. They both were silent. Videgavia waited, and waited and eventually Loch looked sidelong at him. 

He seized the opportunity presented, _"You mind if I talk to you now?"

"Come back tomorrow. I've had all the condolences I can take for one day."_ 

Loch's reply was indifferent and he flicked his fingers at some imaginary thing in the air before him. 

Vid saw that he did not have the luxury of treading lightly either and he stood,_ "It's Company business soldier. Last I checked, you are still active: a lieutenant commander. I ask you again, Commander, as your Captain: can I talk to you?"_

Loch looked up at him, a faintly belligerent expression threatening to take hold. Videgavia had seen the younger man use it time and again over the years, principally against his sister. Videgavia had no idea what would happen next when Loch slowly unfurled himself and stood at his height.

_"You're the boss,_" Loch replied in precisely the same tone as he used when discussing nobles with his sister, faintly contempt shimmering under a mask of bland deference. 

Videgavia sighed, _"You don't have to talk. Just listen."_ 

Loch nodded abruptly and rolled his shoulders as if willing himself to settle. He had that distant stare again, one Videgavia had seen on most of the older war veterans. The one he saw in the mirror on some mornings. All he could do now is hope that what he was about say penetrated the heavy fog that Loch seemed to be swimming through. By the time he had finished, Videgavia thought that the other man was looking at him alertly, but his expression was not a happy one. Far from it.

_"What do you mean you're not going to be Captain?_" Loch demanded.

_"Kid, I'm old. Khule, Mulgov, and Wulgof are old. Hanasian is too, even if he has the blessed blood. I"m just saying that I will have to retire soon. And I don"t think there is anyone in the Company that don't think you would be a good Captain-" _

Loch cut in, _"I can name someone: me. You should be talking to Berlas about this." _

Vid nodded, _"Berlas is up to it too. But you know as well as I that when it comes to vote between you both, the Easterlings will go your way. Even the ones who remain from Khule's recruitment. That's close to half our number. Those of Gondor lean towards Berlas, but they aren't on fire for him, not bad enough that they'd lose half the Company over it. You, Kid, have it. You need to be ready for it." _

Loch looked out west again and Videgavia wondered what he saw there.

_"Maybe I'll never be ready for it. I'm married and I hope to have a family. Even Hanasian only lasted a year or so after he married my sister." _

Vid sighed. The kid had a point.

_"It's been noted. I've sent word to Berlas, and he will accept if it came to it. No one can force you into this, Loch. If you?re not ready, Berlas will do well provided he has your support and your Easterlings. We do not doubt Berlas' ability, but we have the utmost confidence in you."_ 

Videgavia turned and had started to walk away when Loch asked, _"We?"_ 

Videgavia paused and half turned to find Loch was looking over his shoulder at him, puzzled again. His sister might be frighteningly clever, but her foster brother was not nearly as slow as he liked everyone to think.

With a nod, Videgavia said, _"Yes, we. Me, Hanasian, the now ancient three. We know you have it in you. And you have the respect of everyone, the Easterlings, the Gondorians, even the few Rohirrim we have would follow you into a fight. For them to have a Dunlanding they would follow into battle says a lot. Keep it in mind Kid. Give it some thought." _


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

In the living room, cornered by his formidable wife, Hanasian continued with the front of normalcy he had been wearing for a number of days now. He was particularly worried for Rose. Suffering loss two fold was a heavy burden to carry. He did not know how well Loch was coping either. How Videgavia would be able to reach the man was uncertain. Videgavia could be compelling but what Loch and Rose faced was far larger and reached far deeper than even Videgavia might contrive.

Hanasian could not let his concern for those around him swallow him whole. It would undo him. Already he doubted if he could do what needed to be done. It was unthinkable and, as his wife pressed against him, it seemed impossible. Fortunate, then, that Videgavia walked back in from the balcony at that point and sighed.

Videgavia as troubled by Hanasian's expression. The man was breaking under the strain. The faintest flicker of her skirts in the hall, combined with the tortured expression on Hanasian's face confirmed that Doc had just been right here, well within earshot if she were so inclined. She could not be permitted to guess at what was happening and yet Videgavia knew that the only person more suspicious than himself and Hanasian was Rosmarin of Cardolan. She suspects everything and everyone all the time. Hanasian's eyes opened and the pain was somehow swallowed in that way Hanasian swallowed such bleakness. 

_"Hold steady,"_ Videgavia warned, alerting Hanasian to his presence and then switching to hand signals, _"She can't know. Especially her." 

"I know,"_ Hanasian signed back and then spoke, _"Is it done?" 

"Aye,"_ Videgavia answered and slipped back out of the house. 

As the Daleman made his way to his quarters again, he shook his head. He believed Hanasian would hold steady. He knew why Hanasian had to and he knew what Hanasian was capable of. The Ranger was a good man and there was nothing he would not do when it came to those he loved. Nothing. But Videgavia could not begin to imagine how any man could leave the woman he adored and his children behind. Certainly not that woman. For Hanasian had chosen a woman that would haunt any man and she was carrying his child. Doc was six months gone now. What they set out to do, he guessed, would take much longer than three months. Assuming they succeeded at all. And if they failed, Doc would be left with a family to raise on her own. He knew women faced this, men too, for all sorts of reasons. But Rin had faced, and survived, enough. Too much. 

Videgavia shook his head. No, they had to succeed. Because bringing Rin news that her beloved husband was dead would probably be the thing that killed him.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

Hanasian knew it was likely that his actions over the remaining days had drawn attention and he was as careful as he could be. It would have been safer, perhaps, to not do as he had done but that was too cruel to contemplate. And so he found time to spend with each of his children alone, and his wife. He sought out the old crew and spent time with Videgavia. He made plans of his own and he slept as much as he could till his dreams woke him. Plans, always plans. Some scribbled out and discarded, only to be resurrected later, at least in part. Late nights at his desk, always locking things away even if his wife could pick any lock she cared to. So he wrote in his code too, reasonably confident that she had not found a way to crack that yet. He discussed all these plans, at length, with Videgavia in the time they spent with each other. Yet even Videgavia didn’t know it all. Couldn’t.

The time Hanasian spent with each of his children was time he wanted them to remember clearly.. He walked with them around the woods and down on the little beach and they spoke of things great and small. His youngest child, Adanel, was a perceptive child and so Hanasian knew that it was nearly impossible to guard himself. Like mother, like daughter in that way. He carried Adanel to a place up on the ridge, somewhere that even the twins could not find. The way was hard in places and while Adanel sometimes seemed frightened of the height, she seemed to enjoy herself. Again, so very similar to her mother in that fierce pleasure gained from uncertainty – that uncommon bravery that sometimes seemed reckless or foolhardy. When they reached to a flat rock that looked out west, they sat and ate the fruit that Hanasian had brought with him – the last of the oranges that Rin had managed to import all the way from Harad. Adanel licked up the sweet juice that ran down her wrist and considered the view offered of her home and the sea beyond.

Hanasian said, _”You never have been here before, my young Adanel. None save Hanavia has been here with me. Since he is gone, it is now your special place.”

“Why me Adda? Why not Elian or my brothers?”_ she asked, juice successfully removed from her hands.

Hanasian took one of his daughter’s little hands in his, _”Dorlith and Worlin have other places, many. They are explorers and you would do well to keep a watch on them. Don’t follow them, just note what they do. But they will never find this place. Not even Hanavia could find it without my help. Only you, when you have gained some years, will know how to get here.”_ 

The words may have slid over her head now, but Hanasian knew she would remember in coming years. Of all his children, Adanel and Hanavia would remember things like this.

_“I like this place! Does Amme know?”_ 

Hanasian chuckled and brushed back her hair, _”Amme and I have other special places. They are for us alone.” 

“Elian says when you and Amme go to your special places, we will get another brother or sister. You went somewhere special with Amme and now she will have a baby.” _

Hanasian chuckled, though the pain of his impending departure stabbed at him, _”Amme and I go to our special places lots of times and no brothers or sisters come. Elian would have been happy had she and Hanavia were the only ones. But that was because of Dorlith and Worlin. She really likes you I think.”_ 

Adanel shifted closer to him as if she was about to confess something, _”I love my brothers. I love my sister too. I miss big Hanavia.” 

“We all do. I miss you all when I’m away._”

They were quiet for some time and Hanasian heard his daughter give a slight sigh as she settled against him and began to doze. She curled, like a contented house cat. Just as mysterious most times. The urge to remain here, just like this, was strong. It would hold back what was to come for just that little longer, or so it seemed. It was a lie, he knew. What would come would come and that was that. He lifted Adanel up and carried her back home.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

After he tucked Adanel into her own bed he went in search of his wife and found her dozing as well. Loathe to disturb her, Hanasian withdrew and took himself off to the place off the sitting room. He was in urgent need of his pipe and as he drew on it, Farbarad found him.

_”Enjoying the autumn days with the children,”_ Farbarad said, not quite statement or question.

_“Yes,”_ Hanasian replied, expelling smoke and realising he need to distract the Ranger before he dug further. He asked, _”You find that young ranger I asked about yet? I need him.” 

“Aye. He was called in. Will serve as your adjutant for a time. Should be here tonight,”_ Farbarad answered and went about lighting his own pipe. 

_”Good,”_ Hanasian answered quickly, _”When he arrives, send him to Videgavia. If he arrives late send him to me. Right now, I think I’m going to go take a nap.”_ 

Hanasian tamped out his pipe and emptied it over the railing well aware that the curiosity of the Wolf of Cardolan had to be at least partially tickled. Hanasian took himself inside as swiftly as he could and came to find himself in his bedroom, studying his sleeping wife. It was good to see her rest. He ran his fingers through her loose hair a few times , then settled in next to her and draped his arm over her. His stomach hurt. There were only a couple more days. 

It seemed like only a moment later that he realised that he must have gone to sleep. When he awoke, he found Rin laying quietly beside him, very still and her eyes wide open as she pondered. 

He leaned over to kiss her cheek, and said to her, _”I love you so very much. How was it per chance that we had to go toward Tharbad, and that you and Loch would try to waylay us?”_ 

_“A good memory beloved,”_ Rin replied and ran a finger down his cheek.

Hanasian sighed, _”I lost two good men just before that. Original company … Amira and Belgon were their names… a Daleman and a Gondorian. I believe it was Amira who talked Videgavia to join us. They were in the war up north. Vid won’t admit it, but he hasn’t been the same since that day…” 

“Not good memories,”_ Rin said and she leaned against him to kiss him. 

Hanasian tensed, expecting their child to kick as Rin pressed into him. The child was quiet, though and they lay there, still and silent, in each other’s arms. Hanasian did what he could to commit this sensation to his memory. The feel of her, her warmth, the scent of her…her hair against his skin, the sound of her voice. This would be what would sustain him through what was to come. He would be as quick as he could. He would demolish the Morcani once and for all before returning. But before he did, he would have to be sure they were gone... all gone. 

They must have dozed off again, for they both woke to a knock at their door. Elian peeked in and whispered, _”Amme, Adda, dinner is served! I helped make it!” _

Hanasian sat up, scrubbed at his face and smiled at his daughter. He stood and collected Rin’s hand as she yawned. 

_”Come my Love. Let us go see what our Elian has concocted for our dinner tonight?”_ 

The trio walked out, Elian between them with a hand in her father’s and an arm around her mother.

Dinner was one of the tastiest Hanasian could remember. Perhaps it was because he was thinking he would miss this. The potatoes tasted particularly delicious, for they had been prepared by Elian. Hanasian was greedily storing memories that, he hoped, that would give him the strength to pull through.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

Farbarad arrived towards the end of the meal with a young Dunedain Ranger. Hanasian nodded at the pair, excused himself from the table and followed them back outside again.

Farbarad said, _"This is Beragil of the House Daurumir."_ 

The young Ranger nodded at his name and Hanasian inclined his head in acknowledgment. He turned to Farbarad and gestured with his hand.

_"A word,"_ Hanasian said quietly to Farbarad but as they started to step aside, Beragil spoke.

_"I know that which you question. Yes, I have Rhuadurian ancestry. Rest assured that I am a loyal Dunedain, in the service of our King Elessar." _

Farbarad eyed Hanasian a moment and then imperceptibly shrugged, _"Well do you know how that goes, do you not?"

"I do indeed, as did my father. Yet the name..well, it mightn't mean anything."_ 

Hanasian turned back to Beragil, _"You are familiar with the hand signs I see. How is your writing hand?" 

"I present you my letter of requisition to become your adjutant, written by my own hand."_ 

Beragil handed Hanasian a parchment. Farbarad raised a sandy eyebrow but said nothing as Hanasian unrolled the parchment and read it. A stern nod and a grunt was all Hanasian gave before he rolled it back up and returned it to Beragil.

Hanasian said to him, _"You come highly recommended by both Massuil, and Farbarad here. That carries much weight with me."_ 

Hanasian walked around behind the young ranger and looked over his appearance and demeanour. He wore the plain grey-green cloak, and had some basic leather armour. Two knives, a sword, and a bow. He likely had more to his disposal. 

Hanasian went on,_"This assignment will likely not be very exciting. I am, after all, the retired captain of the Black Company." 

"Yet it is my assignment and I will see it to its end, whatever that may be,"_ Beragil replied, unwavering. 

Hanasian nodded and considered Farbarad. The Wolf of Cardolan lifted a shoulder and stepped away, eager for a chance at a hot meal like as not. 

_"I don't think you need me here any longer,"_ Farbarad replied and, when no argument came from Hanasian, headed off to find his own rest. 

Hanasian turned back to Beragil, _"Your Tengwar is quite good. There will be a lot of writing involved with your duty with me. Do you know the Cirith?"

"Some,"_ Beragil answered. 

Hanasian stepped back in front of him and stared into Beragil's eyes. The young Ranger was unflinching.

Hanasian held his gaze and asked, _"You look familiar. I have seen you before. Have we ever met?"_ 

Beragil swallowed, _"Yes, in Bree. Once, I was seated at a table with some other rangers when you were there. I was newly signed onto duty." 

"I remember that. But somewhere else I'm thinking,"_ Hanasian muttered, thinking.

Beragil cleared his throat, _"When the Easterling blacksmith and the lady from Dale were killed at Bree. It was the first time I saw blood spilled. I mean-" 

"I know what you mean. You never forget the first time,"_ Hanasian said as he put his hand on Beragil's shoulder. Hanasian was already beginning to like him.

Hanasian said, _"Their names were Kholas and Tarina. Don't you forget that!"

"Kholas and Tarina,"_ Beragil repeated as he committed the names to memory. He would not forget. Hanasian spoke again and brought him out of his thoughts. 

_"We'll have some writing to do in due time. For the moment, I need you to seek out Captain Videgavia of the Black Company. I will meet you in his office shortly."_ 

Beragil hesitated for the first time that Hanasian had seen and then asked, _"I should give you a message I carry first?"_ 

Hanasian frowned, _"A message? From who? And about what? And why have you not said anything of this until now?" 

"I'm sorry sir. I only remembered just now. I lack sleep as I made my way here as fast as I could,"_ Beragil said as he reached inside his vest and pulled out a small parchment. 

He handed it across to Hanasian, _"This was on its way to you from the Messenger of the King."_ 

Hanasian took the scroll and saw that the seal was indeed that of the King's messenger, _"It must be for my wife, the Lady of Cardolan." 

"No sir, it's for you."_

Beragil shifted his weight from one leg to the other, reluctant to contradict his new commander so early. Hanasian looked closer at the parchment. An old rune, one they used to use in the days before the war, marked the parchment.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

Hanasian mused openly, _”The King’s messenger usually delivers his own messages and King’s messenger you are not, Beragil of the House Daurumir. You are, however, a Dunedain Ranger of the King’s Watch of Rhuadur!” _

Beragil was only momentarily taken aback by Hanasian’s recognition of his small starred brooch. Much like the Dunedain rayed star it appeared yet the northeastern star is brighter again. The younger Ranger realised then that he explanations to make and swiftl., 

_“I am not of the King’s Watch of Rhuadur, aside from this message I was commissioned by the King’s messenger to bring to you. I was sworn to deliver it in the name of the King’s messenger to you and you alone.”_ 

Hanasian studied the parchment, _”Who is this King’s messenger?”_

Beragil answered, _“Darian, a southerner. We met in Bree. He told me that he had come from Annuminas and was quite ill. I left him resting at the Prancing Pony.”

“I see,_” Hanasian unfolded the parchment, _”Darian is known to me. He came from Gondor with a message for the Company some years ago… ten, maybe eleven. He is a good man. It grieves me to hear he is ill.” _

He read the parchment and more to himself than to Beragil, said, _”And so it begins._” 

Beragil stood silently as Hanasian drew and released a deep breath

_”You will seek Captain Videgavia now. He should have everything in readiness for you to get started. I’ll join you there later when I’m able. You will find the Captain in the old house out there in those trees.“_

Beragil set off in the direction shown with a nod and Hanasian turned and went into the house with a heart that felt as heavy as stone. He had to show Rin this message of summons and explain why he had to go to Bree in haste. 

He found Rin settling the twins into their beds. Dorlith and Worlin decided the sudden appearance of their father, with a solemn expression, was a good time to settle down and do as their mother had bade them. Besides, when all was said and done, they were tired. It had been another full, exciting day for the twins.

Hanasian withdrew from their room with their mother and found himself on the receiving end of scrutiny she had recently employed on their twin sons. 

He said, _”Come to our study. I want you to read something.”_

He waited until they had closed the study door and passed her the message to read. She did so in silence, reading swiftly twice. The air she exhaled said everything as she read it a third time, as if hoping the words there would change or disappear. When they did not, she let the parchment fall to the floor and turned her attention back to him.

_”I suppose you have to go,_” she said dejectedly. Hanasian took her head in his hands and looked deeply into her eyes. Storm clouds were building there, he saw.

_”I believe… it would be best for all if I go,_” he answered.

_“Take Loch with you. He needs to think of other things,”_ Rin sternly declared but Hanasian shook his head. 

_"No… Rose needs Loch and they need to remain here. I’ll have Vid with me and a young Ranger who knows the ways of the land in this day. I will return as soon as I am able.”_ 

Rin sighed unhappily and he thought she would push harder. He made himself as resolute as he had to be and, as she scanned his face, she hesitated. The parchment was written as a request, but read more like a summons. And, as he had known, she had recognised the hand that wrote it. 

She nodded unhappily, _”I will not argue with you, at least not right now. I am tired and it is late.”_

Rin stalked away from him and while he knew the worst of it was yet to come he felt relieved that this, at least, had gone easier than it usually did. He hoped that she would not lie awake, fuming and this too came to pass. This far along, the child she carried took all the energy she had to give. He found her fast asleep not long later, but the expression on her face was unhappy.

It pained him to see her so. The past week had been one of near constant pain. But when he considered the alternative, he knew that this difficult road was the one he had to walk if he would save those he loved beyond all else. He left the house and made his way to Vid’s office. Their supply was set and their packs ready.

_”I am sorry you will not have a day to rest here, Beragil,” _Hanasian said,_ “At least you may get some sleep tonight. I take it Videgavia has shown you his spare mat?”_ 

They both nodded and, seeing that all was in preparation, Hanasian turned to leave again,_ "It’s the last night I will spend with my wife, so I will not linger here. I will see you both in the morning.”_ 

He was quickly back to the house and wasted no time sliding into bed next to Rin. He breathed in the scent of her hair and he sighed. It was not long before he too fell asleep.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

The next morning was clear and cold. The autumn frost clung to the branches and colouring leaves of the trees, and the steam from the nostrils of the three horses being readied at the stables made small clouds that lingered in the still air. Hanasian readied himself as he spent these moments with Rin. 

Rin felt anxious and she did not know why, really. Not really. Which only made her even more unsettled. Her nerves jittered and jangled and she could not stop fidgeting. She looked down at the boots she had in her hands and willed herself to be calm. She took a deep breath and held it, counting. A moment later she became aware that Hanasian had finished dressing for the day and stood, watching her. A long moment after that, she realised that she was still hanging onto his boots and her breath. She released the air she had been holding and it rushed out of her, making the bedroom swim around her. Hanasian stepped forward and slipped a hand under her elbow. 

_”Steady there, love,”_ he said with concern, looking down at her, _”May I have those now?”_ 

_“If you must,”_ Rin answered and he tried to smile for her. 

_”Will be a long journey to Bree in bare feet.” 

“Then don’t go! I don’t see why you have to go. Send someone else!”_ 

The words leapt out of Rin before she could stop them. She flushed, embarrassed, as he wordlessly retrieved his boots. They had had this argument. It had led nowhere last night and it was leading nowhere now. He sat to pull his boots on. 

_”I don’t want to go, Rin, and I wouldn’t were it not absolutely necessary. You know that, don’t you? You understand that?_” 

Rin nodded. The words made sense, she supposed, but the reasons behind them did not. Nor did the pain that underlay his words. Her husband was in pain. She could hear it in his voice. Did he know something that she was not aware of? Did he know about their child? Had he somehow sensed that? She knew he liked to place his hand on her stomach, sometimes while she slept, and talk to his son or daughter. Had he tried that of late and found no response? 

_”You shouldn’t worry,”_ Hanasian said and Rin blinked as she realised he was standing now, watching her. 

_”I’m not,”_ she replied and he simply raised his eyebrows so she tried a different tack, _”I’d worry less if-“ 

“Rin,”_ he warned softly, voice of deep rumble velvet, and stepped towards her,_ ”Must we quarrel before I go?” 

“No,”_ she sighed and he cupped her face in his hands and tilted it gently. 

Usually, when he did this, her husband kissed her. This time he merely studied her face intently. It unsettled her. 

_”Promise me you will rest,_” he said, brushing against her belly, _”I mean it, Rosmarin. Promise me.” 

“Will you stay if I don’t?” 

“No. I must go. All you will accomplish is to send me away worried out of mind for you and our child.” 

“I promise, then,”_ Rin said, her heart sinking. He really was going and there was nothing she could say or do to prevent it.

_”Follow the bidding of your healers. You well know that they know their business. Rest, dear heart, be hale and safe,”_ he told her and then he did kiss her in a way he had never before. It drove all thought and all air out of her and left her reeling. She felt his fingers softly graze her cheek and then he was gone.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2014)

Hanasian felt sick to his stomach. His nausea had been mounting for hours, first in bidding his children farewell and then his wife. The lies he had told them were necessary. It was all necessary, yet it twisted in his belly like knives. He strode out to where his horse waited. Videgavia and Beragil were there already, holding onto three bridles. Their horses were saddled, packed, and seemed to have a desire to go. Thank the Valar for Vid. Just leaving was difficult enough, organising the gear and horses would have brought him undone completely. Videgavia’s expression was sour and bitter. Beragil’s was sombre. What they were doing, Hanasia knew, would chew at the Daleman in a different way. Beragil likely didn’t have any idea what he had gotten into.

Videgavia nodded brusquely at Hanasian and passed him the reins to his horse. Hanasian swung up into his saddle first, followed by Beragil and Vid. With his back turned to the house, Hanasian prayed they had not gathered there to say one last farewell. He prayed that the twins would not run after him this time, to chase the tails of their horses. His prayers were not to be answered today, though. 

_”Brace yourself,”_ Videgavia muttered dourly and as Hanasian’s horse turned about under him he saw them all gathered there. 

As soon as they saw him facing them they lifted their arms. He could hear his children’s voices, high and sweet and clear, offer him safe journey and a swift return. Rin stood behind them, Slippery at her shoulder. Then the twins started off at a run, giggling.

Videgavia swore. 

_”We have to get out of here,”_ Hanasian hoarsely stated, lifted his hand to his family and then wrenched himself around for the gate. Beragil had already led the way and Vid followed behind Hanasian. Hanasian took it at a gallop, speeding ahead of his sons and along the trail at a reckless speed to pass Beragil. 

Videgavia followed slow enough to give Hanasian the space he needed. But no space would be enough, Videgavia knew, for what they had just done. Hanasian could see in his minds eye how his son’s faces would fall as they realised that their father was not going to play that game. He could see them turn back to look to their mother, hurt and disappointed. Rin would come and gather them to her, murmur words of comfort even as she herself wondered what was amiss. By the Valar, what had he done! What were they doing? What was yet to come? 

The other two men pulled in some distance away. Ahead Hanasian’s shoulders were slumped forward, shaking with distress. Videgavia gave him all the time he could. He knew it would not be enough. How could it? 

_”We should move,”_ Videgavia said when the itching between his shoulder blades got unbearable. 

He didn’t know if Hanasian would round on him in anger or simply take off back for the house again. Instead, Hanasian tightened his grip on his reins and urged his horse forward in abject silence. The sooner they were about it the sooner they could return. Hanasian’s head was still lowered and his shoulders sagged. A signal from Videgavia sent Beragil around and into the lead. Young eyes on point, that’s what they needed right now.

Vid waited until Hanasian had started before he allowed himself to think that the break had been made. May it not already be too late. May they not fail…and ride back to this place and find…Videgavia shook his head as gruesome scenes popped too readily into it. Scenes he had seen before and never wanted to see again.

~ ~ ~ 

Back at the house, the Dirty Three leaned against the wall of the small building they had appropriated as their permanent quarters, each quietly wrapped in thought. Rin gathered her sons up and shepherded them towards the house. Dorlith and Worlin were uncharacteristically subdued and Rin had glanced back at the gate, clearly baffled and unhappy. Khule rubbed at his face and pushed out a deep breath.

_”He wouldn’t, would he?_” Wulgof said a moment later. 

_”Wouldn’t what?”_ Molguv asked, still frowning at the scene they watched. 

_”No….no,”_ said Khule, not needing the explanation, _”Impossible. Hanasian is not his father.” 

“True,”_ Wulgof admitted.

_”You were there at the outset. You saw what we all saw. He adores her, was a lost cause as soon as she collided with him.” 

“Aye,”_ Wulgof said warily. 

_”He wouldn’t,”_ Molguv rumbled, only now catching on to what the other two were discussing, _”He couldn’t!” 

“We’d tear him to pieces, Captain or no, if he abandoned his wife and family,”_ Wulgof ferociously opined.

_“And if he was going to do something like that,”_ Khule pointed out more rationally, _”He’d not take Videgavia along with him.” 

“Yes,”_ Molguv agreed, sounding relieved, _”Vid wouldn’t stand for it. Besides, the Cap is not a fool. Doc has an army, Rangers too. One of the young ones accompanied them. He wouldn’t want to get on the wrong side of either.”_ 

The Haradian deemed the matter settled and began to walk off. Wulgof joined him, curious to find out who was in charge whilst Vid was off somewhere else. Khule however continued to study the gate. The dust was most settled now but he was not. There was something off about all of this and he had a familiar sense that it was going to haunt them sooner or later. 

_”Something just isn’t right.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 20, 2014)

Beragil found the day a confusing one that extended into the night. He had no idea what was going on around him. He barely knew Hanasian or Videgavia. Still, Massuil spoke highly indeed of Hanasian and so Beragil decided to keep his peace, watch and wait. The day passed quietly. Hanasian scarcely made a sound and Videgavia was not the loquacious sort. Beragil took point with barely an idea of where they were headed for. All he had to go by in the dense wood by Cardolan's coast was the trail he had taken in only the day before and so he followed that and he was watchful. 

He noticed movement, shadows, on either side of the trail. They had been yesterday but he had a night's rest under his belt now and his senses were keener. The suspicions that had popped into his weary head the day before were confirmed now. The woods they travelled through were diligently and expertly watched. Rightly so, Beragil supposed, given the history of the land they travelled through. Cardolan had been powerful foe of Rhuadaur for a time. It had vied, even, with Arthedain so mighty had it been. His ancestors had fought men like those he rode with now, men commanded by the ancestor of the woman he had glimpsed earlier today, the Lady of Cardolan. 

Bree had been buzzing with speculation regarding Hanasian's wife. Would she have a boy or girl child this time and when? Twins or not, who could say? Fair or dark of hair? Hanasian enjoyed what many Rangers hoped for, or so Massuil had told him. Hanasian had found a place to call home and created a vibrant family with the women he loved. A powerful woman. More than an aristocrat by a long shot. She was higher in rank than Ithilien and Dol Amroth both! Beragil had heard them say that she was even considered an heir to the Reunited Kindgom, after the King and all his issue. An unlikely match on the surface, then, between the subdued Ranger that rode just behind him and a highly born Dunedain princess. There was more to it, he knew there had to be, but Massuil had proved reluctant to speak further of the Lady of Cardolan. 

_"Rangers do not gossip about their betters, lad,"_ Massuil had warned and Beragil had thought the subject closed but then the old Ranger had grinned suddenly, _"Consider yourself fortunate to have the opportunity to meet her Ladyship. And, under no circumstances address her by her proper title."_ 

_"Why?"_ Bergail had asked and Massuil?s expression became strange - fond, if Beragil had to describe it. 

_"Trust me lad, you do not want to know what she is capable of when crossed."_ 

It had sounded all very ominous and yet, when Beragil had actually sighted her for himself, she was not at all what he had come to imagine. Between Massuil's formidable description and her ancestry he had expected to find a dour woman with a proud and stern mien, a distant gaze and an aloofness. Likely clad all in armour and ready to cry havoc at any given opportunity. Instead, Bergil had been swamped with sudden realisations. The Lady of Cardolan was hauntingly beautiful and, he thought as he observed from a distance, not at all aloof or thirsty for war. She was quite far gone with child and yet she had she had stood with no small store of courage to bid her husband farewell without tears or wailing. 

It was a parting that Hanasian had taken hard, Videgavia too if he did not miss his guess. He could not help but wonder at what would pull Hanasian away now. Something compelling, something that even the Lady of Cardolan with all her Rangers and the Company could not withstand. How was it connected to Annuminas, though? Why was Darian in all of this? Round and round the questions swirled, like the drying leaves kicked along by the day's brisk, cool breeze. Winter was not far off, he guessed. It would come early this year as it sometimes did. 

Beragil led them along the trail until the woods petered out into meadows. He led them on through farmland, where men and women briefly paused their work to lift their hands in greeting to Hanasian as they passed. Videgavia called a brief halt once they had cleared the tract of farms. Beragil had to watch Hanasian and Videgavia confer quietly whilst he watered his horse and himself. After that, he got a heading and that was about all that was answered for the rest of the day. 

They rode well into the night before they stopped. There were no tents to pitch, no camp to make, no fire to be had. The sky above was clear, beautiful and above all cold. The horses were picketed and Bergil was dispatched to his rest. Videgavia followed soon after when Hanasian declared that he would set the first watch. 

_"I'll get no sleep tonight in any case. May as well do something useful,"_ Hanasian said and so Beragil settled himself into his cloak and wondered. 

Perhaps the morrow would bring some answers, he hoped. Until then, he would trust to Massuil and in any case, he had already given his own word. He may hail from Rhuadaur, but he would not be foresworn ? especially when it came to Cardolan and Arthedain. 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

It was, without exception, a difficult day. The children were unsettled and unruly with their father?s strange departure and little could be done to remedy it before evening. They squabbled amongst themselves, were rude to the long suffering tutor, the twins set fire to one of the out buildings and Rin believed she would never get to the bottom of who was responsible for the mess made in Videgavia?s quarters. All she could do is hope to restore the Daleman's office to its usual state and pray he didn't notice. Last time he had caught her in there it had not gone well. 

If that wasn't bad enough, Loch was moping. The departure of Videgavia had sent the Dirty Three questing in his direction. Loch had rebuffed them and told them to wait until Berlas arrived. And then he started after her to summon Berlas, as if the man came and went at her bidding. As if she had any right to be issuing operational orders as soon as Videgavia's back was turned. That had prompted an argument between her and Loch over who was the Company's captain. It had not been resolved. Rin had the distinct sense that they were arguing about two different things entirely. Besides, Videgavia would be back soon with Hanasian. There was no need to go shuffling things about. Loch had directed a wounded look at her, declared that he had always known that she thought he wasn't good for much and then slunk off. 

Baffling - but then he wasn't himself right now, and well she knew it. Rin resolved, as she readied for bed that night, to speak to him tomorrow. Things would be better tomorrow. As she moved about the room, preparing the fires for the night and pulling the thick curtains into place against the glass door that led out to their balcony, the size of the bedroom loomed around her. It had always been a large space, decadently so. The roof was high and the thick, sturdy rafters were swathed now in shadows. The twin hearths made the light within dance unsteadily. 

A large room - an empty room, it felt...hollow and hungry. It was an unsettling thought and one she shoved aside roughly. It was followed by an angry question: why had Aragorn written as he had? Why now? Sorely tempted as she was to think things that, frankly, bordered on treason, her child weighed heavily on her. She put those questions aside as well. They were best addressed in the light of day 

Rin eased into the too large, too cold bed and tried to get comfortable. Easier said than done at this point, she well knew, but in the end the demands of the day and needs of the child she carried won out over comfort and she fell asleep.


----------



## Elora (Nov 20, 2014)

The iron tang of blood hung in the air like a heavy mist. It was not alone. The stench of death and violence, of spilt bowels and split bones lingered. Death, twisted and sudden, or insidious and creeping, as far as the eye could see. They lay everywhere, a shattered tableaux of battle carpeted the ground and even the waters around her. There were some pockets of water, she saw, that were not red. A slaughterhouse. Carnage. Charnel. She could see movement still, small bands roving to deal the final indignities on those who could not claim death’s peace or flee for their lives. They would take their time, she knew, savouring this after-battle pleasure. She looked away from the scene around her to the sword she held in her hand. Despite the gore upon it, it was still a thing of beauty. She barely felt its weight in her grip. 

They would speak of this sword and her. Not all of the bright Elves had fallen on this day. Some she had permitted to escape. Something trickled slowly, like sweat, down her cheek. She lifted a hand to it and brought her fingers away, glistening red. Slowly she brought her fingers to her mouth. The taste was not unpleasant but really she could not see the appeal. In fact, all of what she sensed left no mark at all. She felt hollow. There was no satisfaction, no sense of victory, no exhilaration. Her vengeance had begun and she started to wonder if it could bring her a measure of peace. If she had made an error it was certainly too late to turn aside now. They would hunt her the length and breadth of the lands for this. Gil-Galad and all his puppets, her kinswoman most of all. 

Noise nearby, scuffling, attracted her attention. It was one of the squads. They so slovenly and crude that she never bothered to recall their names or discern one from the other. Orcs were orcs, flawed but useful in their way – if handled correctly. They had been hovering for some time, out of reach, nervously bickering amongst themselves and now, it seemed, someone had been forced to approach her. 

_”Mistress,”_ it hissed, drooling either in mindless glee or anticipation. She knew what it wanted and she had little sympathy for it. 

_”No,”_ she said coolly as the brutish thing sidled closer. 

_”We’re hungry,”_ it persisted. 

She smiled at it then, a cold and yet beautiful thing and it shrank away, gibbering miserably. 

She slowly drove her sword into the soft, marshy earth and then raised her hands. She let her head fall back and felt the harsh, scouring wind snatch at her hair. She felt the ground quiver fearfully and dimly heard water gurgling. After a while, she opened her eyes and lowered her arms. The nearest band were howling with fear, loping away as fast as they could. They would find the going slow now. The marshes had risen to claim their dead. Let the fallen forever be left to stare emptily at the sky above, abandoned in life and death, trapped. Just as she was. Friend and foe, Elf and Orc, eternally entwined. The Gladden Fields were glad no more. Just, she realised, as she was. 

She still felt no joy, no sense of satisfied victory. She felt no exhaustion or pain. She felt no fear or regret. Her heart beat steady, serene and slow like a drum, and she turned and walked from the battlefield. 

Rin woke screaming, rigid with terror. That tolling heart beat thundered in her ears, merciless and cruel beyond all measure, the charnel stench hung in the air still and all she could was her sword in her hand, dripping with blood. 

She found herself alone, in a room she did not recognise. It was dark. There were people coming. She had to hide. If they discovered what she had done, the atrocities she had committed... 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

_”In the wardrobe?”_ Farbarad exclaimed in quiet surprise and Slippery nodded. 

_”She was terrified,”_ Slippery said, _”I’ve never seen anything like it before.” 

“It’s been some time, years, since she has Dreamed.” 

“I know,”_ Slippery said, impatient, _”But this was entirely different! It wasn’t like…then” 

“Did she say anything when you found her?” 

“Nothing useful – Dunlendic tangled with some sort of Elvish. I could make no sense of it at all. Wasn’t easy to get her out of that damn wardrobe. She’s only just gone back to sleep now.” _

Farbarad sipped at his tea and watched the eastern sky lighten, preoccupied with his thoughts. 

_”I know what you’re thinking,”_ Slippery said a while later, _”And I don’t think it’s a good idea. Asking Rin about it will not help.” 

“But it-“ 

“Wolf, no. Hanasian was clear and, what’s more, absolutely correct. Rin needs to rest.”_ 

Farbarad nodded and Slippery removed her forbidding glare. Inwardly, though, he resolved that he would change his mind if the dream returned again. 

_”I’m sure it will pass,” Slippery continued, ”Rin’s just out of sorts with Hanasian going away. He’ll be back soon and she’ll settle down again.” 

“Yes,”_ Farbarad said despite the parchment he had tucked into his pocket after finding it in the study. Strange that the King would summon him in that fashion but for all of that, Farbarad knew Hanasian would return to his wife and family as soon as possible. 

The dream did not return. Not the same dream, at least. Each time it was different. What united them was her sword, that slow heartbeat, callous and unmoved, and a dread too profound to be put into words. 

After a week of this, Rin began to wonder if she was going mad.


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

*OOC - *_Apologies for delay. Major surgery has come and gone and now the show continues...
_
Hanasian stared at the fire, convinced that sleep would not come to him on this night. He looked over at Beragil. The younger Ranger did not share Hanasian’s problem. While this was a good thing in itself, Hanasian hoped that he had mastered the Ranger’s sleep – one eye open and one ear alert. Hanasian thought him an alert one. Across the way Vid was failing in his efforts to not snore. The second watch would fall to Beragil. It was always that way. The newest recruit had the middle watch. Theirs was a broken sleep, if they managed any. So, Hanasian concluded, Bergail could count himself fortunate that he slept now.

Thoughts passed through Hanasian’s mind as if leaves blown on a stiff wind. He considered each as they came. One such thought drove his hand into his vest and his fingers curled around the shape of the item he had tucked into his pocket earlier: Brooch of Cardolan. It had been given to Rin, along with a great many other talismans of her heritage, on the day they had wed. She, in turn, gave it to him. He had brought along as a way to keep her close, knowing even as he had stowed it there in the early hours of that day it was likely not a wise thing to have upon him.

His fingers smoothed the outline of the device. It was delicate, finely wrought mithril – strong and precious…as was the woman he thought of even as his fingertips marked its circumference. Another thought pulled his fingers away from the brooch and set them off in search of another important item. It was only then that he realized that he had not brought Aragorn’s message with him. The discovery shot through him and, as he replayed the evening prior, he guess that he must set it aside or dropped it somewhere in the house. Wherever it was, Rin likely would have discovered it by now.

He knew his wife. She would have read it many times over and set her mind to unraveling its mystery. The timing of its arrival would surely snag her attention. It could have been worse…and then, perhaps it could not have been better. When he considered what he believed lay ahead of him, his thoughts darkened. Best she not know what he did. Best she think it something else, anything else. Hanasian shifted uncomfortably. He knew he would miss her. He would miss his children. And yet, there was no other course.

A star streaked across the sky and Hanasian studied it. Was Rin on the balcony even now, watching the same star? Hanasian shook his head. He had to quit thinking about such things. He needed to focus on the matters at hand and only that. Bree was two, perhaps three days ahead of them. Did the Ranger’s Summons that Aragorn had sent mean that the King knew…it was likely, Hanasian thought. With a sigh, Hanasian realized that the night had passed faster than he initially thought and he rose to his feet.

He crossed to wake Beragil, _”It’s your watch. When that star reaches the trees, wake Vid for the third watch.” _

_“And if clouds come?”_

Hanasian sighed again, _”Then use your best guess.”_

Hanasian trudged to his blanket and set about getting as comfortable as he could manage whilst Beragil took up the watch. He was tightly wound and thought it unlikely that he would find sleep no matter how comfortable he might make himself. At the least, he could rest his eyes and so he lay there, listening to the night around them.

Morning ambushed Hanasian in the form of Vid. The Daleman was warily nudging Hanasian with his foot.

_”Wake up Cap. Got some leagues to cover this day.”_

Hanasian was startled, surprised to have been woken at all. He thrashed away from Videgavia’s boot and shouted, _“I’m awake alright… let’s go!”_

Beragil, already on his feet, paused to glace over to Videgavia. The only person not on his feet was Hanasian. Videgavia pondered Hanasian for a brief moment, then looked at Beragil and shrugged. When the Daleman strode off to gather up his pack, Beragil did the same. Setting out in the early morning light, Beragil found Videgavia was keeping a safe distance from Hanasian. The Daleman, at the rear, noticed the young Ranger’s glance and kicked his horse forward to catch Beragil up.

_”Don’t take it personally,”_ Videgavia advised from the side of his mouth, _”He’s like this when he has a lot on his mind. I’m just glad he was sleeping. It’s worse when he isn’t.”_

Beragil nodded at that and, with a glance ahead at the subject of their discussion, saw that Hanasian might soon out distance them. He pushed his horse forward and, once he had overtaken the man declared,_”We’ll go this way. It’s better concealed and will not add too much time to our journey.”_

Hanasian reined in, _”Never went that way…. Never used to be a track that way.” _

_“There is now,”_ Beragil insisted and set forth, veering to the left. When Videgavia caught up with Hanasian, the Captain lifted a brow in askance. Both elder men studied the younger Ranger ahead a moment before Videgavia shrugged and kicked his horse onwards. The matter evidently decided, Hanasian followed in the rear.


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

For most of the day, Hanasian kept to himself. He was reluctant to talk about anything and when he did, his words were terse. Quiet though he was, his mind roiled with activity. He was already hunting the Moricarni in his thoughts. He did all that he could to recall everything he knew of their ways, signs and such. Anything he could remember may provide an advantage they sorely needed. So few of the Moricarni had survived. Of that Hanasian was certain. The Black Company had been brutal in their eradication. Rin would, in the language of her craft, call it a necessary incision if she knew of this dark chapter as he did.

So many years later, Hanasian knew that he had to consider that the Black Company had not incised deeply enough. It was possible that some of their writings had not been destroyed. It was also possible that their new form might have significantly altered the Moricarni in many ways. Was it not how such things went, after all? History becomes legend, twisted often in ways that bore little if any resemblence to what actually had gone before and so, if this had happened to the Moricarni would they be now? Worse, even, than what Naiore had wrought. Nothing, he thought with a shiver, could be worse than that. Or could it? As his thoughts grew steadily darker he drew away from the other two men he travelled with. That night, he did not sit with Videgavia or Beragil as they camped at the Andrath. And he did not sleep. For if the Moricarni were even more twisted now, what horrors would come searching for those he loved?

They arrived in Bree the next day. Younger Master Butterbur was the more accommodating than his elder when it came to the Dunedain. Barliman the Elder tolerated them, certainly. The Dunedain always settled their accounts and, whilst trouble had a habit of following them, they never caused any directly. Master Butterbur the Younger, however would go so far as allow the Dunedain use of the parlour whenever they gathered there. And at a reasonable price too! It was this parlour that Hanasian, Videgavia and Beragil walked into without delay upon arriving at the Prancing Pony.

Already several of the Grey Company had gathered and Hanasian found himself welcomed despite the grim cast of his thoughts. Even as forearms were clasped, he knew that their arrival here would be marked. He had seen nothing in the streets but still he knew.

More Dunedain arrived and soon most in the parlour were Beragil’s contemporaries, young Rangers. Only a couple were older. Massuil was there, and beside him was a shadowy older man that Hanasian recognized as the King himself. The younger Rangers were not nearly as well acquainted with King Elessar’s guise of Strider. Indeed, few beyond those who had served with the King in the northern wilds before the War would mark Strider for his true identity unless the King wished it. From the way in which the younger Rangers behaved, it was clear to Hanasian that the King had revealed himself to them. Whatever was to unfold in the parlour, all there would know it came from the highest authority in the Reunited Realms.

They wasted no time to set to discussing the recent trouble that had sprung up in and around Bree. All agreed that the start of these difficulties was marked by the death Kholas and Tarina. Hanasian could not help but think that he should have recognized this sooner. The long hiatus between this and recent events he ascribed to the intervention of Anvikela. She had battled this evil on her own for some years. It had spread, and quickly, upon her recent death. Again, his wife’s scream that day, as the full enormity of the malice settled over her senses pierced him.

_You have been quiet, Hanasian,”_ Aragorn observed.

The King’s gaze sliced through him in its usual fashion. It was a trait he shared with his distant cousin. Rin deployed it regularly. Hanasian raised his hand to his chin and scratched his closely cropped beard.

_”Yes, I have been.”_ 

The King was not content with this and pressed further, _”You seem to know more of these matters. I would hear of it.”_

Hanasian’s hesitation showed on his face, _”I have a theory, nothing more, that this is related to… unfinished business.”_

A thin stream of bluish smoke issued from Aragorn’s lips as he considered Hanasian’s statement. He leaned forward, elbows on his knees, _”Company business you mean.”_

_“Yes… Company business,”_ Hanasian cleared his throat and leant forwards himself, "_My King, my Chieftain, I request a moment of your time in private."_


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

Aragorn shot Hanasian a hard look before he nodded. Both men removed themselves from the parlour and found a vacant room nearby. Hanasian glanced up and down the hall before closing the door on it. He took a deep breath.

_”There are…aspects of company business that I have sworn to you, Sire, would never be revealed. The Chronicle held in the archives at Minas Tirith is abbreviated as you know. Specifically, the events of the Khand rebellion and, later, the pursuit and death of Naiore Dannan.”_

Aragorn’s lips thinned at the name, _“You were wise not to speak of such matters Hanasian in the parlour. Still, I think you will find every man there has in his possession at least one piece of the puzzle before us. And you…well I think you put them all together. What do you wish to speak of, Hanasian?”_

Hanasian rubbed a hand over his face. He was tired, so tired already, and he had not really yet begun.

_“I had hoped to spare my family the threats of my past. Yes…I can put the puzzle together, as you say. I know who we now seek. We seek the final adherents, and their followers, of Naiore. Few, if any, of the Moricani remained, as Vid attested to at the time. We were necessarily ruthless. But now, it would seem, not nearly ruthless enough. Enough seems to have survived and, moreso, perhaps even perverted yet more over time from the original dark seeds. They bear the same name now, but they are not the same. I fear they are worse, much worse, than the Moricarni we faced before.” _

Hanasian paused, staring at the flame of the candle that lazily burned near the door of the room. It felt strange giving his fears voice.

_”I am all but sure they seek me. I was Captain of the force that slew their mistress. And if they seek me, then I know they will seek my family and the families of anyone who has ever borne the badge of the Black Company of Arnor.”_

After a long moment of silence, the King spoke.

_”You have confirmed what I suspected, what I feared. Already a watch has been set but we cannot know how many we watch against and how widespread they are in these lands. You will need to speak to every man in that parlour. Each, in their own way, will help you put the pieces together.”_

Hanasian looked out the window for a moment as he thought.

_”And while I am here, putting these pieces together, what of my wife and children? Rin is with child. This will not be a swift, short assignment. What do you suggest I tell her?”_

_“Hanasian,”_ Aragorn's expression softened, _”You have been in my service many long years. All I ask is that you to spend some time, a few weeks at most, teaching these men what you know of the Moricarni. I’ll send word immediately to my cousin concerning what you are doing.”_

Hanasian nodded, resigned and skeptical both. Rin already had one missive from Aragorn and she had given it short shrift already. Still the man was the King of the reunited Kingdoms of Arnor and Gondor, Numenorian Kingdoms in exile. Hanasian could no more deny him than he could breathe water and so they returned to the parlour to set to work.

Hanasian outlined what the pursuit and confrontation with Naiore and indeed, of the weeks prior to her demise. He spoke, voice strained, of his Company’s efforts to eradicate her followers. It was very close to what he had told Aragorn only moments before, even if some details were omitted by sheer necessity.

_”Now we know that some, perhaps only one or two, survived and lived on. From them, the Moricarni have reformed anew and whilst their creator and Mistress is long since dead, they worshipped her alive and perhaps even more so now she is not.

“They are hunting me, and any who may have served or serve now with me. They hunt our families. They will come for anyone you love.”_

One of the young Rangers asked, _” Would they dare challenge the King here in Bree?”_

Hanasian glanced at Aragorn, _”I would like to think not. Certainly, were they under Naiore’s control they would not be so foolish. Now…now I do not put anything beyond them. I do not know how restrained, how strategic or tactical they may be as a group. Assume nothing, and expect anything.”_

Videgavia cut in, _”You young ones listen. They will do whatever it takes to see to their ends. Anyone dear to you is in danger simply because you are here now, in this room. If they so much as suspect you know of them, you and all you love will become their targets.

“The original Company was composed of umarried men, many without living families. Hanasian, our captain, had a mother and a sister he feared for. Now he has still more, a wife and children of his own. Yet here he stands. I assume you all are unmarried?”_


The worried faces around them suggested that many had families, but all nodded. No one, aside from Hanasian, was married and when the chance came to step aside, not a one of them did so. Aragorn had chosen well. As the king moved about the room, Hanasian’s thoughts again drifted to Rosmarin and their children. He had left the Company there and, along with the Rangers in her service, hoped they would establish a vigil that would keep them safe. He hoped they would never need to. Perhaps the Moricarni had yet to learn who his family was…and where they were. Let them, instead, focus on him. It was the best he could hope for.

Hanasian sucked in a breath and found Aragorn was watching him closely. Hanasian turned his attention back to the parlour and the King addressed them all a final time.

_”Begin immediately. Your work is vital. I will take my leave now, for I am out hunting, but I look forward to hearing of your progress. Let it be soon.”_

Aragorn drew up the hood of his tattered cloak and was swiftly gone.


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

Hanasian looked about the room and divided it by age. The younger, the men that had accompanied Aragorn and Beregil would provide the bulk of the muscle. There was no way to know whether they had what it took to do what lay ahead. Hanasian had not mentioned the methods of their coming work and for good reason. The King had left in haste, again for good reason. The older Rangers were not nearly so innocent. Massuil suspected much and, from the hardness of his glance, and knew something of it. Videgavia, though, well he’d had the advantage of encountering the Moricarni before. He knew exactly was lay ahead now. The knowledge sat heavily on him. Hanasian drew in a deep breath, sorrowing at what was to come…and all because he had not been ruthless enough the first time.

_”Something amiss Cap?”_ Vid inquired.

There was a time, Hanasian grimly thought, when he had thought it a dear thing to ask of your commanding officer. Now, though, Hanasian thought otherwise and more to the point, Videgavia should had realized it before asking. He rounded on the Daleman.

_”Well you know there is! But I’ll manage. Don’t ask me that again!” _

Hanasian stepped to the end of the long parlour table, shot a cold stare at Vidgeavia that found its way of the table. No one there repeated Videgavia’s momentary lapse of concern. A terse nod at Massuil saw a map of Arnor swiftly thrown down onto the table. 

It was very old indeed, a complete map of Arnor when first it formed, with various notatons upon it. The lines that marked its subsequent division had been added, with names of each of King Earandur’s sons marked upon each part. Hanasian nodded, his eyes drawn to Cardolan first. This was not the first he had seen this map, but he had been married to the descendant of a Prince on this map before. Rin’s forefather was listed there, long before Cardolan had fallen to the East’s blight. He pulled his eyes away and considered the remainder of the map.

_”Study every detail of this map,”_ he quietly said.

One of the young rangers frowned, _”We’ve seen maps of Arnor before…”_

_“You have? How pleased I am for you…”_ Hanasian stalked towards the Ranger. He seized him, swift as a striking snake, with a hand around his neck and forced the young Ranger’s head towards the map. Closer and closer until there was an audible thunk from the wooden table beneath the map.

_”You won’t have seen this one. Tell me clever young man, what is different about this map from all the others you have seen?”_

Hanasian released the man’s neck and allowed him to stand. The man cautiously rubbed his forehead and peered hard at the map. Finally he shook his head, reluctant to give his answer.

_"I’m not sure. The script is different… rougher I would say. “_

Another ranger spoke up, _”I think this map has been made by someone from Rhuadur.”_

Hanasian nodded and patted this fellow on the shoulder. He looked over the Range who first spoke and then patted him on the shoulder too. The fellow was obviously confused by his sudden change in fortunes.

_”You all will have to forgive me. I am new at this,” _Hanasian said.

Massuil nudged Vid with his elbow and the two elder men leaned back in their chairs.

_”Here it comes…”_ Vid mumbled, not escaping Hanasian’s attention.

Hanasian paused and stared flatly at Vid. After a moment, Vid made a slight hand movement and at that, Hanasian turned his attention back to the young muscle in the room.

_”I am new in the fact that I usually select those who serve under me. You have been chosen for me by our King. I expect you to do whatever is needed to achieve our end. We must eliminate the threat of this and any other murderous order that may call upon so much of a sliver of the lore of Naiore Dannan.”_

Hanasian looked stonily around room.

_”I’m not going to ask your names, now or ever. I don’t want to know you. I don’t care about your story, or why you became a Ranger. I don’t care about any of that. All I care about is the problem before us. All I want from you is to see it through, to the end, come what may._

_“As for this map, here, you can that the most eastern part of Arnor bears the most detail –Rhuadur. My man Beragil knows that land about as well as anyone I know of. Any of you know of it? Any of you even patrolled there?”_

The Ranger who had recognised the map raised his hand slowly as did one other.

Hanasian nodded at them and then glanced at Beragil, _”Good, you three will be my lead scouts. Brief the rest on what you know of the tracks and trails. I have long suspected that there may have been some place in that land that was used back in the dark days of Angmar. Had Naiore worked with the Witch King in those days? I don’t know. I need my notes.”_

Hanasian paused in thought. His notes were not with him nor did he keep them at not. They were notes best forgotten and that is exactly what he had done. It was likely they were at the Forsaken Inn. He had moved most of his various items there over the years. Quietly. No easy feat given his wife’s uncanny ability to sniff a secret out. If not at the Forsaken Inn, the only other place could be…Hanasian shook his head.

_”Too much effort, that. For now, we must assume that the Elf did collude with the Witch King and plan accordingly.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

For two days they stayed at the Prancing Pony to develop plans and establish likely places to check. Their list grew. As a group they would draw too much attention, but they would need to leave soon. It was decided they would all ride east, and spend the next night at the Forsaken. Anvikela had spent much of her final days there and a clue may yet be found. They might even be able to draw some of the Moricarni out.

By the morning of the third day, only Hanasian, Beragil and Videgavia remained at the Prancing Pony. The others had left already set out to gather provisions. Once assembled at the East Gate of Bree they had arranged to ride for the Forsaken Inn. A brief delay there would enable Hanasian to retrieve anything of his old records of value and then it would be onwards to Amon Sul, then Rhuadur.

To Hanasian’s mind, it all seemed like madness. What would they really be able to do? Even with five young Rangers added to their number, their total was a scant eight. Yet they had to do something. Relucant as he was to keep the younger Rangers clear of this mess, Aragorn had made his wishes clear. And so, Hanasian told himself that it was akin to the earliest days of his forming Company. He had his men, now he had to make their first move.

Once settled up with young Butterbar, the trio left the inn. Outside, in the still quiet morning street, Videgavia paused.

_”There is something I’ll need before I go. Mulgov will not remember where he put it, if ever he returns to Bree again and we may well have need of it before this is done.”
_
As Videgavia took his leave, Hanasian and Beragil studied the street. The sign just above the inn, a rearing pony freshly painted by the look of it, swayed ever so slightly.

Beside him, Beragil curiously studied the retreating back of Videgavia.

_”What is he going after?” _

Hanasian lifted a shoulder in half a shrug. There were a great many things Mulgov had acquired, not many of them wholesome but usually entirely useful in his experience. There less innocent Beragil knew, in Hanasian’s mind, the better. He eyed those trudging through the streets at this early hour. He suspected everyone. If he kept his wits and paid attention, he expected to know a Moricarni upon sight – even now. There were not the sort of creatures easily forgotten.

A woman approached the Prancing Pony’s entrance with a brief glance at the two Rangers who stood there. Hanasian nodded at her politely and she offered him a smile and a nod of her own before she considered Beragil. When she spoke, her voice was soft.

_”Beragil? How is it that you are here in Bree and yet I find you here purely by chance, particularly after your sudden and unexplained departure the last our paths crossed?”_

Beragil had the look of a man that wanted to be anywhere but Bree.

Hanasian slapped Beragil on the shoulder, _”Take a moment, lad, with your…friend. Vid will return shortly. I’ll fetch our horses.”_

Beragil’s stammering behind him brought a brief smile to Hanasian’s face as he made for the inn’s stables. Then came the sound of a palm making rather sudden contact with a cheek. Hanasian liked Beragil’s friend all the more.


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

Hanasian no sooner set foot in the tack shed when he was ambushed. The door swung shut hard on the sight of Beragil and Videgavia running for the stable, hands reaching for their swords. They tried to open the door but to no avail. They tried ramming it but it would not give way. Startled as Hanasian was, he did not hesitate on his own score. He slammed his elbow hard and found the soft gut of one of his attackers. Despite the man’s grunt, he did not fully release Hanasian. Both men lost their balance and tumbled backwards, knocking a lantern to the ground with them.

Hanasian slammed his fist into his nose for good measure that convinced the lout to release him. He sprang to his feet and made for the door but the bolt had already been dropped by his attackers and it was secured fast against a swift departure. If the sight of the bolt did not inform Hanasian that he faced more than one opponent, the need to dodge whatever was swung at him as he lunged at the doors by a second attacker did. The blow, as a result, was only a glancing one to Hanasian’s head. It was enough to send him off balance again. He lashed out with a boot as he fell and kicked whoever was nearest to him. It bought him enough time to regain his feet and draw his knife.

However time was not only assisting Hanasian. The first assailant drew his dagger and charged at Hanasian almost as he had just regained his feet a second time. They collided and crashed against the wall of the tack house, struggling. Again, a savage blow to his assailant’s nose drove the man back, reeling as blood streamed and bones cracked. Hanasian delivered a kick that sent him flying towards the small fire that had been created by the fallen lantern.

Outside, Videgavia and Beragil again slammed into the door and this time heard a strained crack from the bolt across the door. This, after all, was the tack house of the Prancing Pony and not the armoury of Minas Tirith. Smoke was issuing from under the doors and any nook and cranny it could find. Within, it swiftly billowed ad carried treatcherous sparks aloft, to the second floor and all the straw kept safe from the weather there.

Coughing, the remaining assailant lurched towards the doors to prevent Videgavia and Beragil from breaking them in entirely. Much encouraged by the strained bolt and greatly dismayed by the increasing smoke, the two Rangers outside renewed their assault on the door. Their frenzied attack on it threw the weakening man on the other side back and shook the entire tack house but the bolt, whilst cracked, get held.

Spotting the man sprawled on the ground through the stinging smoke, Hanasian darted forward to see to him. A swift kick to his head broke his neck but even as Hanasian turned a dagger found his right thigh and sent bolts of pain shooting through his leg. He staggered, leg buckling beneath him, even as the first assailant emerged from the sooty flames, singed and smoldering. He could not avoid the savage swing of the man’s fist. It smashed into his cheekbone and knocked him into the very flames the man had emerged from.

The fire greedily licked the wall and the roof, sending a fitful and treacherous light over all within. Hanasian’s lungs burned and his vision was unsteady yet he could see his assailant closing for the kill. His fingers closed around his remaining knife and he threw it as best it could. A wet gurgle sounded even as Videgavia and Beragil collided with the door once more. It splintered under the abuse and daylight was thrown into the ruinous scene. With it came much needed air. Flames roared into sudden, vicious life, reaching for the source of air. The tackhouse gave a terrible groan and then collapsed. As Videgavia and Beragil were thrown backwards again, they both saw the haunting image of Hanasian trying to stand beyond the flames, within the doomed structure.

The pair swiftly regained their feet but it was too late. The shed was now completely engulfed in flames. They could but watch in dreadful horror as it crumbled into naught more than a pile of shattered wood and charred straw. The terrible sound of a man’s desperate cries from within the conflagration did not end nearly soon enough. The silence that followed was worse still.

A great hue had been raised in Bree and the town’s fire watch was even now swiftly moving buckets of water to keep the old inn and larger stable from catching alight. The tack shed was already lost. There was no hope of saving it or any within, but all the same Videgavia continued to circle it. He was desperate for some sign that Hanasian, as wily now as ever before, had managed somehow to elude a gruesome death. He circled around the shed and the stables, willing some sign to make itself known to him. But there was naught to find.

Sick to his stomach, he returned to where Beragil stood.

_”No one could survive that,” _came the young Rangers voice, broken and flat.

_“No, they could not,”_ Videgavia mumbled, unable to find any comfort for the younger man. They both turned as the other five Rangers rode up, drawn by the hue and cry from the inn and troubled by the delay in meeting at the East Gate.

_”What happened?” _one asked
_
“Hanasian went down fighting,” _Videgavia replied as he turned back to the ruined tack house.

_”He was in that?”_

_“He and his attackers.”_

_”Are you certain?”_ 

Both Videgavia and Beragil nodded mournfully. One of the Rangers dismounted and stepped toward the flames to be driven back by the heat

_”What…” _he said, turning back solemnly to face Videgavia, _”What about the maps?”_

Necessary as the question was, it settled over the Rangers there like a pall.

Beragil answered, _”He gave everything to me to carry.”_


No one there looked relieved and Videgavia himself made no movement whatsoever. Yet Beragil’s answer struck him as strange. In all his years serving with Hanasian, Videgavia had always known the man to carry such things himself. Certainly, he had not been himself of late. The Daleman stared at the ruined tack house, still burning. No mystery as to why that was. Still, even so… Videgavia found his throat suddenly dry.

He finally said_, ”It falls to us seven now. We will continue as planned, with necessary adjustments. First, we will mount a vigil here until the King’s men arrive. Nothing is to be disturbed or moved until then. They will investigate what has occurred here thoroughly and confirm what we already think we know._

_“Once that is done, Beragil will take command of this mission. If you know of anyone else who is trustworthy and will want to join us, I’ll see to it that they are assigned. I always thought we would need a few more men even if Hanasian didn’t want any. He wanted to do this himself.”_

Vid paused a moment at that and then continued, _”Now, two men on a quarter day watch. Since there are seven of us, one from the first watch will take taking the forth as well. We will rotate this way until all is done here.” _

_“Why will you not command Videgavia?”_ asked a truly baffled and overwhelmed Beragil. Videgavia swung to meet him squarely.

_”Are you volunteering to tell the Lady of Cardolan and her children that Hanasian is dead?”_

Beragil blanched at that. All suddenly looked away, even those who had not directly encountered the King’s cousin. Such a task was horrendous to consider, irrespective of her station and identity. The notion chilled Videgavia, the man who was reportedly fearful of nothing, to his bones.

More gently he allowed, _”In any case, it should come from me.”_

They all stood silently, broken by Beragil, _”But of all us, only you and Hanasian know what we face. How am I to know?” _

_“You will know. Much has changed since the old days. It was a moment of our mercy, all those years ago, that has led to this day. You will kno, and you will do what is necessary.”_

Vid considered the six Rangers, pale and grim on this ruinous day, before him.

_”When it is done, seek out Captain Lochared of the Black Company. I think they will be in need of ones such as you, and you may want a place to call home and find what peace you yet may.”_

They looked uncertainly at each other for Videagavia’s words had a fell ring to them. Beragil swallowed, aware that he may have witnessed just enough to guess at Videgavia’s meaning.

Once the inn and the stables were safe from the dying flames, Vid assigned the vigil watches and the grim waiting began.


----------



## Elora (Mar 7, 2015)

Hanasian broke through the burning wall, covered in burns, cuts and bruises and swathed in their attendant misery. For all of that, he leaped towards the rear of the inn, fell and rolled over the ground. Probably good for the bits of him still burning, he thought. He rolled against the inn even as the cook shoved the rear kitchen open and gustily screamed, _”Fire!!!”_

He pulled loose a plank and somehow squeezed himself under the inn itself. Hanasian fumbled the plank roughly back into place and lay there, listening as his mind raced.

They made the first move, he thought. Sooner than anticipated. And here in Bree! It stunned him. That and the repeated blows to his skull and who knew how much smoke inhaled, of course. The brazenness of it, with the King so near to hand was astounding. He knew there would be an inquiry. Things did not just burn down in Bree. Especially tack houses. He had no idea what they would find.

His mind skittered onto the next thing. What would they tell Rosmarin? He gritted his teeth against the moan that rose in his throat. This…this would…and the children…The idea would have made him retch had the fire not already seared his throat.

I have to make this work, he thought with rising desperation. But how was he to avoid no less than six Rangers, not to mention Videgavia himself, finding him? A dreadful idea flicked into life. What if they thought him dead? If he was declared dead, the Moricarni would hear of that as surely as his wife would. Might that mean that they leave off their hunt of his family? What possible gain, what possible torment could they inflict by harming them if he was dead. The dead do not care. Might Rosmarin, devastated as she would be, be saved or would they come for his family anyway?

The confusing questions and thoughts teamed through his rapidly tiring mind and Hanasian drifted into a painful sleep despite the clamber of voices and the sound of water splashing about.

He started awake as a spider crawled boldly across his face. His eyes flew open even though they now burned. He tried to rub them but there was little space to move his arm and he knew he had to be quiet in any case. He blinked furiously and tilted his head towards the exterior of the inn. It was nearly dark outside. His back ached but he could barely move in the tight space he had crammed himself into earlier that day. His only idea was to quietly wiggle back and forth, displacing the dirt as he could his back and legs, and gain him more space. He could do nothing more and he soon went back to sleep…


----------



## Elora (Mar 8, 2015)

The Watch returned in three days and with them rode the King, alarmed by the initial reports he had received whilst hunting. The grim faces of those standing vigil and the blackened ruins they stood about did little to soothe Aragorn’s dismay. He set the Watch to the task of investigating immediately and strode to the parlor he had departed nearly a week prior. Two Rangers stood in a corner, huddled over various maps with Massuil. They looked up at their King in surprise, blinking owlishly. Two were tightly wrapped in their cloaks, so tired that they were asleep on the floor. 

Videgavia was at the long table, head in his hands and shoulders slumped. His eyes were shot and weary as they settled on Aragorn and slowly he rose to his feet. The pallor of his unshaven face made the ball of dread in Aragorn’s stomach fatten. 

With the embers now cooled, the Watch set to their task with alacrity and by day’s end the parlor was empty of all but Aragorn, Videgavia and Massuil. Upon the large table, resting on sacking, were the items retrieved from the ruined tack shed. A belt buckle, a dagger hilt and the thing that Aragorn turned over between his fingers were blackened and badly damaged by the fire. As he did so, black flakes drifted onto the table below. A dull silvery gleam emerged in patches but Aragorn knew it for what it was even without that. He knew who would have carried it here in Bree and his grief silenced him. 

Slowly, he set the brooch down on the sacking and drew a shaking breath. 

_”It’s certain, then,”_ Videgavia said beside him, eyes fixed on the belt buckle. 

It seemed to Aragorn as though the man was asking a question. 

_”Not lightly would he have parted with that. These, too, belonged to him. And,”_ Aragorn steadied himself, _”The bones are that of a man. Scattered…more than one.”_

Massuil sat heavily and wiped a hand over his face, _”Of all of us, I thought he’d have a chance at…something better than this.”_

The old Ranger waved a weary hand at the grim artifacts on the table. Videgavia leant his weight upon the table and let his head droop. It was all there, spread out right before him. Charred bones, Hanasian’s belt and dagger. His wife’s brooch. She had pinned it to Hanasian’s breast upon their wedding day. Their joy had been so bright, their potential so limitless, then. And now this sad tableaux. Or was it? What if they were wrong? What if he was wrong? Where was Hanasian’s sword? Surely they would find that if they found these other items. And yet, if somehow the man had survived that where was he now? Why was there no trace of him? Was he injured somewhere or was he deliberately avoiding them? If the latter, what madness had taken the wretched man? What was he thinking? Questions, too many questions and Videgavia had little confidence he knew what to do. 

The silence in the room grew oppressive. Light was falling and night came more swiftly with each passing day. Winter would be upon them soon. Already the talk was that the winter, this year, would be a harsh one. 

_”With your leave, sire,”_ Videgavia found himself saying, _”I will return to Cardolan and –“_

The King’s hand wrapped around Videgavia’s left forearm to curtail his words. 

_”No. I summonsed Hanasian here to this. Rosmarin, her children, are my kin no matter how distant. I will do this thing.”_

The news spread swiftly through Bree and so there was little time to tarry. Bad as it was, it would be worse still if Rin learnt the tidings from a passing tinker. As Aragorn made his preparations, Videgavia continued to wrestle with himself. If Aragorn was correct, then Videgavia needed to get back to Rin. This new Moricarni were bolder than ever before and she would need all the protection she could get. He was the only one left, now, who knew in any detail what they were up against. But…if his suspicions were correct then Hanasian would need him here. To do what, Videgavia could not guess, but surely something. Besides, accompanying the King to inform Rin that Hanasian was dead when he wasn’t made Videgavia sick to his stomach. 

He’d done a lot of things, questionable things and even, at times, bad things. This, he was convinced, would be the worst of them. Videgavia’s suspicions firmed as the hours passed but try as he might he could not conceive of a way to wriggle out on Aragorn. The King would see straight through any misdirection he could contrive here in Bree and Rin would see straight through him when they reached Cardolan. There was only one thing for it, Videgavia decided. 

After the third bottle, it even started to seem like a good idea if he didn’t think about it too much. Dawn the next day saw Videgavia slumped in a stupor in a corner of the Prancing Pony’s common room. He was in no state to travel and Aragorn would brook no delay. Consequently, the King left with Massuil and made with all haste to Cardolan. 

Aragorn pushed hard, permitted few stops, anxious to reach his cousin before she discovered the truth by some other means. He thundered over the final arched stone bridge and into the main yard early in the morning of the third day, Massuil on his heels. The sudden unannounced arrival of the King of the Reunited Realm, without ceremony or indeed guard beyond one aged Ranger, drew no small degree of attention despite the early hour. Rangers stationed there swirled and coalesced, confusion on their faces, even as Aragorn swung out of his saddle. He pulled off his dusty gloves and strode through them for the house, his expression grim. 

The sudden rushing of Company and Rangers had pricked Rin’s attention too. In any case, she wasn’t sleeping and thus she reached the door before Aragorn. He saw her step out, a shawl thrown around her shoulders, her face already wan. She stared at him a moment, turned around and went back in. The door slammed and he heard her shout at him to go, to leave this place. In some ways, he thought, her senses were keener than his. Of course, Aragorn could no more depart than he could force his way into her home and so he remained there, outside.


----------



## Elora (Mar 8, 2015)

By midday, Aragorn stood in the study before his cousin. Her eyes were a hostile, simmering blue. She was still in her nightdress. It was pulling taut against her swelling belly and Hanasian’s final heir. The shawl looped around her shoulders was clutched in fists that clenched so tightly her knuckles were white. Her hair floated around her face in a eerie, almost eldritch manner, restless tendrils of pale gold. As for him, he was still in the travel stained clothing he had arrived in and his hands held the grim items retrieved from the fire. Still, despite these tokens, she refused to believe him. 

_”Why do you say such vile things?”_ she reproached him. Rin yanked her eyes away from him almost as if she hoped he would vanish and with him, the ill tidings he bore. 

_”Would that it was, as you say, a falsehood. A trick, albeit a cruel one. There is nothing I would not do, cousin, to unmake this terrible truth.”_

For a moment, as the silence stretched and her eyes returned to the evidence in his hands, he thought he might have reached her. Then her eyes swung, militant, up to his face again and her chin lifted. In that instant she was a daughter of Kings, terrible to behold. 

_”He is not dead,”_ she stated, treacherously quiet at first and then rising as she said it again, _”My husband is NOT DEAD! HANASAIAN IS NOT DEAD!”_

By the door, watching on in appalled shock, was Farbarad. He shifted his weight, unsettled. But even so, no one was prepared for what came next. 

Aragorn turned as the study door opened again, some time later. He held a chair in his hands. It had been overturned along with a number of items in the study and he set it down as Farbarad quietly closed the door behind him. The Ranger looked old, Aragorn thought, worn beyond measure. On his heels, but a few heart beats later, came his cousin’s foster brother. Time seemed to have caught the younger man as well. His dark eyes were solemn indeed. Loch glanced at the overturned desk that Aragorn had yet to set to rights. He surveyed the books spilled onto the floor and he caught the knife, still lying by a wall on the rug. Loch blanched at that, winced as if struck. 

_”She is resting?”_ Aragorn quietly inquired and Farabard nodded. 

_”As near as she can get to it, Sire,”_ he began and then faltered. 

How does one explain away an assault upon the High King, regardless of the circumstances? 

_”She hasn’t been sleeping,”_ Loch blurted, _”For weeks. She’s not in her right mind. Nightmares, terrible nightmares that make her scream. She didn’t mean it. Not really. ”_

Of the men in that study, only Aragorn had gotten a good look at Rosmarin’s face the moment before she attacked him. She most certainly meant it. Evidently, from the pleading tone of Loch’s voice, her brother suspected she might as well. Aragorn sat in the chair he had set down, too weary to stand any longer. 

_”The fire…Hanasian’s death…it was no accident,”_ he said heavily. 

At this Farbarad’s glance sharpened but Loch looked confused. 

_”Are either of you familiar with the Moricarni?”_ Aragorn asked. 

Loch shook his head but Farbarad scowled, _”Rumours, faint at best.” 

“More than that, my sorrow to say,”_ Aragorn demurred. 

_”But dead and gone now, all the same.”_

The King sighed, _”So I thought. So did we all.”_

And with that he outlined the nature of the danger. Loch shuddered when it was done, _”A man can never outrun his past.” 

“Are they a threat now…now that Hanasian is…”_ Farbarad’s voice trailed off. 

_”I do not know. All I can be sure of is that they will hunt down the Black Company as surely as night follows day. I would prefer Rosmarin, and the children, were as far away as possible.” 

“Edhellond,”_ Loch said. 

_”I doubt they will care, over much, whether the Black Company they hunt are old foes or new. Edhellond is just as perilous, methinks, as remaining here.” 

“You would rather she go to Fornost? Annuminas? Or Minas Tirith?”_ Farbarad asked. 

_”Fornost is no place for children and I am not yet assured that the fortress has been rebuilt to a sufficient degree,”_ Aragorn replied, _”Minas Tirith is too great a journey to make for her at this time. She is five months gone?” 

“Aye,”_ Loch replied, his frown deepening, _”For how long, Sire?” 

“Until we can be certain she and the children are safe, I will keep her with me. She must go to Annuminas.”_ Aragorn said. 

Farbarad nodded reluctantly but Loch shook his head and addressed his sister’s Ranger. 

_”She won’t leave, Wolf. Not now, certainly not with the King.” 

“She must,”_ Aragorn said, grimly, _”For I will not risk losing Hanasian’s family to the beasts I set him to hunt.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 8, 2015)

It was a miserable, grim party that set forth some days later. They tarried long enough to gather the children and their grieving mother and make arrangements for the Company and Rangers. Loch, perforce, remained with the Company but he sent his beloved Rose with his sister to safety. Rin had retreated into a profound and troubling silence. Only Loch had seen it’s like before, many years ago, and its return now pained him deeply.

_”This has happened before,”_ Fardbarad quizzed Loch and the man nodded, _”When?”_

Loch did not like to speak of it yet Farbarad was clearly stricken. His grip on Loch’s biceps was painfully tight.

Loch swallowed, _”In Dunland.”_

Farbarad’s pale grey eyes combed Loch’s sorrowful face a long moment and then his expression seemed to crumple. He released Loch’s arm and swung away, a hand clapped over his mouth and silvering beard.

_”It’s happening again,”_ he said, his back to Loch, _”And I am just as useless to her now as then.”_

With that Farbarad walked to where they were gathering to depart. Loch thought he looked like a man broken. Again, Farbarad said and he considered that. In a way, it was true. Rin had lost her parents twice, her world had been torn down twice and now it had crumbled around her again. Would his sister ever find peace? Would he? He set off after Farbarad to take his leave of Rose and Rin.

Loch found Rose clinging to Rin. Rin, in turn, clung to her frightened children and her silence. Her baleful eyes looked out on a cold, bitter world bereft of joy or reason and among the Old Company, few could meet her gaze. Word had spread. Rosmarin was transformed into a living reproach for the Old Company. There was nothing they could now do to make it right and well they knew it.

The unwelcome journey to Annuminas was something akin to a waking nightmare that refused to release them. Rose was confused and frightened. She feared for Lochared as did Rin, even if she had no words to voice such things. Her children became bent twigs under sudden weight of their father’s death. There was nothing she could do to shield them from that. Nothing she might say or do could combat the steadfast belief of those around them and so her beloved children wilted. And all the while Aragorn watched them.

In the small hours of the night, when the fire had burnt low and only those maintaining the watch knew it, Rin found the necessary space to let her thoughts unfurl. During the day she kept them tightly wrapped around her. A fire, they said killed him. Rin had seen the aftermath of deadly fires herself. It was a truly gruesome end to make. No matter how she tried, she could not accept that Hanasian would perish in such fashion.

She would have seen such a calamity approach, surely. She would have sensed his agony and suffering. And yet, Rin thought, what if she was mad? Could she trust her thoughts when they flew in the face of the apparent truth? And if she were deluded, what price might her children pay? A dead father, an insane mother…Rin shuddered at the thought. But if she could see it was not so, why could not Aragorn? Her wild anger had cooled. She could see he genuinely believed that Hanasian had perished.

Rin gathered her cloak tighter around her shoulders and poked at the embers with a nearby stick. Sparks danced in the night. What if Hanasian wanted them to believe him dead? It was a horrendous thought. A sudden snap nearby startled Rin from her ruminations and she saw the stick, now broken in two by her hands. Her fists were clenched around either end. Movement in the night lifted her head and a Ranger materialised, drawn by the sudden sound. Rin looked away, carefully set the pieces of stick aside, and hoped he would return to his watch.

He did not, to her chagrin and so she drew inwards and gathered her roaming thoughts to her once more. Madness or not, it was a shield of sorts.

_”You should rest, your Grace,”_ he said softly, crouching by the fire to feed it. It was several hours yet till dawn and yet another day on the road. Aragorn was pushing as hard as he dared.

By now they were growing accustomed to her silence and so he was not offended or discouraged by it. Fire tended, he withdrew his hands and considered her a moment.

_”You need not fear, my lady. Come what may, there will always be a place for you amongst us.”_

She knew what he was alluding to. Rangers gathered their own tightly and she had been informed in no uncertain terms upon her wedding day that, come what may, she was one of them now. His words, however, only triggered another riddle for her. Why would Hanasian forsake his men, and the Rangers along with his family? Surely, he would want whatever aid he might obtain and the Rangers would render it gladly, as would his own men.

A sickening realization popped into Rin’s mind. Unless he was walking away from them all, as his father before him had. A sudden image rose in her mind; a pair of exquisite green eyes. She knew whom they belonged to even before that mocking laughter echoed in her ears. Rin shook her head to dislodge it, surprising the Ranger nearby. Suddenly, she stood and walked away from the fire to where her children slept uneasily.

Rin curved herself around Adanel. The little girl instinctively nuzzled closer. Still, the comfort of holding her daughter could not dispel the chill that had lodged in Rin’s heart. Long had Hanasian feared he would repeat his father’s mistakes. What if those fears were well founded?


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Hanasian awoke in the blackness, aching all over. It was the silence that woke him. The sounds of boots on the floorboards had ceased and there were no voices outside. He turned his head to look between the cracks in the planking and the one he had pried loose earlier came loose at one corner to hand askew. He could see the glow of a watch fire, and the two faces were of the young Rangers that had spoken up in the meeting. This was his chance, provided he could convince his body to move.

He lay there for some time flexing his muscles in his arms and legs. The burning had subsided provided he lay still but any movement brought it rushing back. A light push on the other corner of the plank with his boot saw it fall flat to the ground. He hesitated to make sure it didn’t raise any suspicion. The two Rangers didn’t notice, and they went on talking. Hanasian thought to himself if there was a time to be discovered, it will be now.

He squeezed himself out, rolled onto his stomach ground and looked about. Only the early morning sounds of the town could be heard. He pushed the plank back into place so it would not be noticed and then crawled the short distance to the track that led from the kitchen door at the rear of Inn. There, he stood and with a grimace and limp, moved as quietly as he could manage around the corner.

The street was deserted and his blackened face and arms hid him well. Most of his hair and beard had been singed down to the scalp. His tunic and breeches were burned and split. Hanasian worked his way north toward the gate and paused by the smithy where Kholas had worked. He slipped inside to look around. He only realised that he had lost his belt and pouches when he went to strap on two knives that he found in the smithy. He reached for his vest pocket and found that the whole side was ripped away. He had lost Rosmarin’s brooch, his knives were in his attackers, and any money he had were lost in a pouch that was on his belt. He would have to pay the smith later for the knives and a belt.

A dog barked in the distance and Hanasian squatted. He had tarried long enough and he knew he had to make haste now while the darkness of the quiet morning lasted. He slipped out and made his way down the side of the street to the North Gate. The Watch was awake and alert and they had two dogs with them. Hanasian knew then he would have to find another way to slip out of Bree unnoticed. He climbed into the back of a wagon that was loaded with small barrels and hay bales, nestled down and hid himself as best he could.

He would have slept if possible but the cramped space made everything hurt. He used the time to check the knives he had acquired and found that they were new and sharp. He used one to finishing cutting off what remained of his hair. He then cut holes in the burlap bag that he was sitting on and pulled it over himself. Hanasian devoted the rest of his time to finding a solution to his situation. There was only one choice right now, as far as he could see, and that was to sit tight. Dawn was approaching and he could hear voices nearing. They made straight for the wagon and Hanasian tried to make himself as small as he could as he listened to their talk. He guessed there were at least two people, a man and a hobbit. The talk was of the fire at the Prancing Pony and the deaths of two men. A faint glow of a lantern moving beside the wagon could be seen and Hanasian tried to make himself flat.

A heavy voice said, _”It’s all in order. I had it loaded last night. Here is your docket of loading. The only thing needed is you will have to stop at the Coombe Tea House and collect a crate there. They didn’t get word and never sent it to me. I told them to hold it and you would pick it up on your way past to Archet.” 

“All is well, then. We’ll be ready for a fine cup of tea by the team we arrive. We’d best be on our way now. The sun rises late these days and I can feel the chill of the morn.”_

A slight gust of wind caused some fallen leaves to rustle. The wagon shifted as the man and hobbit climbed up and started rolling shortly thereafter. Hanasian marvelled at his stroke of luck. The problem of getting past the gate was neatly resolved and he wouldn’t have to find a way out of the wagon unseen until it arrived at Coombe.

The wagon plodded along at a leisurely pace and Hanasian tried to remain alert and still. The sounds that passed were the quiet ones of a country lane. Birds called to one another. An occasional bee bumbled by with a heavy buzz. Passing wagons rumbled by once or twice, with friendly greetings exchanged by the drivers. The little talk between the driver and his companion seemed to centre on the day’s work but eventually their talk turned to the recent queer happenings in Bree.

_”Strange, that fire,”_ the hobbit remarked, _“Makes no sense to me. My friend works the stables there at the Pony and he said to me that there was no way that lantern fell on its own. With two men dead, and one of them a ranger, it was a fight I tell you. And I heard the ranger was that Lord of Cardolan…I forget his name, but everyone says he was important.” 

“Bah! That stuff don’t happen in Bree… not since the ruffians came during the war,” the driver dismissed it but the hobbit was not to be dissuaded.

”Remember the smith and the girl, what…some twelve years ago now? He came to Bree with that ranger. And strange shadows have been seen now and again too.” 

“Bah! The smith was from the east and the girl, though nice enough, was from the east too. Their troubles they likely brought with them. I’m tellin’ ya lad, there been no shadows ‘ere since the King returned. And its absurd, all that talk about who the ranger was. Rangers are rangers, I grant you, but the one you’re talking about is married to the Lady of Cardolan – the King’s cousin! It might have been a ranger, but it weren’t him and it was probably just an unfortunate accident. Simple as that.”

”There be strange happenings goin’ on, King or not.”

Their talk faded away and yielded to the sound of the wagon trundling over the gravel of the road they followed. The hobbit was a discerning fellow, Hanasian thought. If only they knew what it is that stirs. Hanasian let the sound of the wheels slowing be his warning for their arrival at Coombe. The sound of people talking and greeting the wagon driver told him that it had come time to make his exit. 

The wagon rolled up to the Coombe & Wattle Tea House, where the driver said to the hobbit, ”We’re early, and you know what that means! I do think we have time for a bite and a tipple both!” 

“It is convenient the Tea House is right across the back way from the inn!” the hobbit chuckled, the prospect of food and other delights pushing all thought of strange happenings to one side.

The driver rolled the wagon around to the alleyway and parked it. He said to the hobbit, ”Can’t be long. Someone will be after us to move this rig sooner rather than later.” 

“I’ll go to the Tea House and get our load situated before I join you. Best get that out of the way,” _the hobbit replied, and with a shake of the wagon, the two went through a door on either side of the alley.

This was his chance! Hanasian worked his stiff, aching, burning body up out of the straw he had nestled in. He was sure their crate would be placed in that very spot. He leapt to the ground and immediately crumpled. Damn leg! Hanasian hobbled off to the backstreet and stepped out. He looked a mess. The fibre sack would only attract marginally less attention than his burnt self. He made for the wooded patch across the way and soon he was out of sight of Coombe. He worked his way east through the woods, taking little used tracks, with little understanding of where he was going. All he needed now was somewhere to hide, rest and heal. He needed time, above all else.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

The track Hanasian started down looked like it had not been used recently aside from a deer or two. The brambles tore at him and he cringed each time a thorn scraped his burns. He reached a point where the track turned sharply to the left after it passed a large rock, but Hanasian got down on the ground and crawled straight, through the thicket. It seemed it would give him the best cover should someone happened to come down this track. He pushed through what seemed endless branches, trying not to make noise. But the snaps and pops of the twigs he broke would have told anyone nearby that he was there. Once he reached the edge of a clearing, he lay down in the tall grass to rest. Despite aching all over, his exhaustion had its way with him. The shade and the sound of the breeze in the trees lulled his troubled mind and he fell asleep.

Hanasian woke up suddenly, drenched in sweat. The sun had climbed and the day was warming fast. Though Autumn was thick in the air in the morning, Summer refused to surrender the day. He looked about the clearing as he tried to wipe away sweat from his brow. It just made the burns on his arm hurt more. The leaves rustled on the trees, desperately clinging to their branches as some broke free and floated away. Hanasian knew this weather would not hold and he wished for cloud and rain. It would feel better than the sun beating down on him. 

He stood and tried to flex his wounded leg. It was bleeding again. He searched the clearing and started to walk along its edge toward some tall oaks that were to his left. The ground started to tilt downward and he realized the trees were much bigger than he had first thought. It wasn’t until he got closer that he could see there was an old run down log house nestled amongst the grove of oaks. He crouched and watched it close before slowly approaching. There was no sign of anyone around and he could hear was the voice of the wind singing with the leaves of the mighty trees. There was no sign of a track but he could see footprints of those who had come and gone before him.

Hanasian crouched and looked at the prints in the dirt nearest to the door. The ground nearby had been turned in the past. A garden had once been planted there, and from the look of it, carefully tended until recent years. The grass had overgrown it now, but Hanasian could see some feral herbs and he knew them from Rin’s own gardens. They will be useful. He stepped toward the door. It had a small glass portal set within it and someone had set a large oak limb across it. He pulled it away and this caused some of the glass of the window to fall away. He glanced about warily before he set the heavy limb down beside the door and then peered in through the portal where the glass once had been. Seeing no sign of anyone, so he pushed the door open. 

Once inside, Hanasian pushed the door closed. Dust, dirt, and broken glass and crockery were strewn about on the floor against the door. He stepped over to the fireplace and sat on the stone ledge in front of it. He looked at the walls and the table that was in the middle of the room. A few old books sat on it, and an old tea pot. Hanasian reached into the fireplace, picked up a hand full of the old ashes and let them fall through his fingers. He guessed there had not been a fire in it for some time… a year at least. It seemed to tally with the thickness of the dust he saw. Whoever had lived here had left and noone had returned since.

Hanasian walked over to the table and looked at one of the books. He brushed off the cover and squinted at it. It was old. He opened the cover and saw that the paper was badly damaged. The pages, he knew, would crumble if he touched them. Though he was eager to try and read some of it, he gently closed the cover. He set it upon another other book and picked them both up. He would put them out of the light and weather of the room that had bore the brunt of the storms and tree branches. He went towards another door that separated this room from the next and gently pushed it open.

The room was dark and had the smell of a cellar. Not in the wet mildew sense, but in the dusty old sense. He couldn’t see very well in there so he backed out of the room again. Hanasian found a candle and searched the fireplace for tinder and flint. He knew that a fire would not be a good idea as fire produced smoke and smoke draws attention. He used enough of the shavings to light a small fire which he then used to light the candle. After that, he extinguished the fire and returned with his candle to the dark room. With the candle held high, above and behind his head, the room was illuminated without blinding his eyes. Hanasian was astonished by what he found.

The room was filled with scrolls and parchments and sketches and portraits. Some clung precariously to the wall but most were either laid out on the floor or rolled up. At the far end of the room there was an old bed. When he stepped closer, he saw that it was not empty. 

The woman had been dead for nearly a year. What he could see of her taut skin, stretched over her bones, she had been old. Perhaps, he thought hopefully, she had passed peacefully in the night. But then, surely she would have been missed by someone. And who had set that oak limb against her door? He stepped closer to the bed, and looked closely at her. Who was she? He brushed a few strands of the grey hair from her face and knew then that he would have to lay her to rest. There was a rolled parchment still in her hand atop the blanket that covered it. He slipped it free and unrolled it to find a drawing of two women. They looked nearly the same, with only slight differences suggesting that they were sisters and perhaps, even twins. The thought struck a memory to life of twin daughters that he pushed to one side. Now was not the time to lose himself to thoughts of the daughter lost to them.

There was a name at the bottom right corner of the page: Anna. He picked up another that lay beside her. It was a profile drawing of a rough looking man who had a look of deep sorrow in his eye. Again, the lower right had the name of Anna on it. There was nothing to hint at where the people he saw might be found or who they were to the old woman in the bed. He walked carefully to the end of the bed where a trunk sat.

The light of the candle then illuminated in the corner of the room a chair and a desk with charcoal and parchment. Hanasian realised, then that the old woman had drawn all of these! There were dozens of them, all with the name of Anna in the corner. Her name was Anna. He would have to clean these up and try and preserve them, for they were intricate and detailed. He looked at the drawings that were in his hand and wondered who this woman was and how it was she had come to die alone. 

Hanasian spent the rest of the afternoon collecting the drawings and looking through the ones stowed in the trunk. From the few writings that he found he learned that the woman was Anna Ferny. She was the sister of one of his father’s mistress’, Courtney. Word had it that Courtney had perished in a raid east of Bree sometime before the War. It was these sisters who were in the drawing he had found in Anna’s hand. As far as he was aware, Anna had gone blind not long after her sister died. Yet, it seemed that she continued to capture the images of the people she knew. How was it she had drawn all these fine drawings but was not able to see them? Hanasian thought Anna must have been a remarkable woman. She likely knew his father, at least of him.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Hanasian bided his time in that cabin until the sun had dropped and the shade reached toward the oaks before he set foot outside. It was so quiet there and he thought Anna must have wanted that to live so far away from everyone out here. He wandered around the side of a house by the old garden and sure enough, he found some tools there. He began to dig at the corner of the garden, careful to spare any herbs that still grew. Twilight was closing fast by the time he had finished digging and climbed out of the trench. What, Hanasian wondered, did Anna do for water? He looked about, saw no solution and so resolved to lay Anna to rest before he tried to solve that dilemma.

Hanasian carefully wrapped Anna in the blankets she lay with and lifted her up. He carried her out and laid her out in the trench he had dug, setting her arms and straightening her legs. He had brought the drawing of her and her sister, and before he rolled it, he took a long look at it in the fading light. He would remember them. He then rolled it and pushed it into her hand much like the way he found it. While he covered her over, Hanasian wondered where her sister lay in these wide lands. It was dark when he was done. He went inside the house, turned an old mat he found over, lay down and fell into a deep slumber.

His dreams came upon him almost as soon as he closed his eyes. Visions of the fighting in Khand streamed before him, and the hard choices he had been forced to make with only a heartbeat of time for deliberation. Other Company battles flashed where instant decisions made the difference of winning a battle or falling back in retreat. Then he was young again, training to be a Ranger. He had sought to know of his father then. He tried to suppress that thought now. He heard words come from the lips of a man that looked like the one he had seen in the drawing. But he could not understand what he was saying. He was in the desert, the wind blowing the sand into his face. He staggered and fell, and his leg pained him badly…

Hanasian awoke with a start and found that his leg, in truth, did hurt. He needed to take care of it, and now. He could almost hear what Rin would be saying, were she here. He should not have waited this long. He got up and coughed. He needed water. Outside, he found the night clear and chill. Mists hung about in the trees behind the log house and Hanasian limped in that direction. It wasn’t long before he came down to a crevice where water could be heard, below by some way. He found a bucket tied to a rope there that was obviously used to get water. He checked the rope and lowered the bucket. The current caught it and pulled and the rope started to break. Hanasian grabbed it with his hand, and he worked at pulling the bucket up. He had water!

Hanasian spent three days there, using the herbs and the water to tend his wounds. He relented did start a fire to boil water, if only to silence Rin’s terse demands in his head. He could get the fire hot rapidly and then let the embers settle. It was the best way to keep the smoke from pluming. His burns began to heal, but he was scarred badly, his arms and his side mostly, and the side of his head. His leg had been lightly burned too but his thick breeches had spared them in the main. The knife wound worried him. He had to cut away some of the dying flesh, clean and wrap it in what he could find. By the time he was done he was dizzy, sweating and hissing at Rin to leave him alone even though she was not there and he was alone.

After a time, Hanasian fashioned a tunic for himself out of one of Anna’s old dark green dresses. He repaired his breeches the best he could. He spent some time investigating Anna’s trunk and inspecting her drawings of people he did not recognise. If only she had named them, he thought. He stowed everything back in the trunk and worked wax to seal the edge. He didn’t know if it would work, but he thought it important to preserve Anna’s work. Where to put it though? Hanasian found a door to a cellar behind the log house and he carried the trunk down there and buried it in the ground. He would have to remember where this place was so someday he could return. For now though, he had stayed too long even if he knew his wife would demand that he rest longer. He decided to go north and east in hopes of skirting Archet, and then make for the swamps. And whatever Rin might say about swamps and infection he pushed firmly to one side.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Hanasian worked his way east and after a day at Amon Sul he slowly made his way north through the Weather Hills. It was here Hanasian found a camp. He remained out of sight and listened. There were four of them. Their talk and their chants had alerted him. Too familiar, he though, yet he heard differences. It was a distorted perversion of what he had heard in the distant, unquiet past. Still, the words they uttered would only be known to those misbegotten creatures that followed that damned Elf, Naiore Dannan. Hanasian settled in to wait. He would move when they were asleep. 

He opened his eyes and looked up at the stars. The cold air raised a mist from the ground, fingers of silver reached up towards the sky. The moonless night was perfect. He crept down silently and came up behind the one who had been set to watch. The man was busy playing some sort of game with stones. Hanasian leaned over the man’s shoulder and he turned. Their eyes met through the pale grey shroud of the rising fog, and Hanasian ran his knife across the man’s neck without delay. He sagged with sigh and Hanasian took up a sword from the man’s body as he stepped over him.

Hanasian approached the fading embers of their spent fire and considered at the three sleeping men, mounds beneath their cloaks. He knew he’d manage one, perhaps two, but the third would inevitably be alerted. There was nothing he could do about that. The third was always alerted. He chose the one who stirred and the sword he had taken hewed the man’s neck as he peered sleepily into the night. The biggest of the three grunted at their fellow’s dying gurgles and the smallest, nimble one jumped awake with knives in each of his hands. Fast as he was, Hanasian was already awake and moving. A swift flick of one of Hanasian’s knives impaled the big man in the neck as he lumbered to his feet. He raised his sword to fend off one of the smaller man’s daggers and it rang in the night, a liquid note of steel that would carry even in the fog.

He parried a second knife and then saw the small one draw his sword. There were more blows then but Hanasian was content to let his opponent wear himself down. While he had good form in movement, Hanasian could tell he was young and still inexperienced. Hanasian had to be quick to remain ahead of his younger opponent but eventually frustration overcame the young man. Hanasian pounced them to disarm him but he countered and Hanasian was forced to step back. It was then his run of relative good fortune came to a crashing halt. His heel kicked one of the dead bodies and he stumbled as a result.

This, in turn, strained his injured leg and it buckled. Hanasian slammed into the ground hard, his spine aching viciously with the impact. His opponent, meanwhile, saw his advantage and seized for it greedily. Hanasian threw his remaining knife, and it would have hit its mark had the man not pulled his sword up from its killing arc to deflect it at the last moment. It was a scant, narrow opportunity. Hanasian lifted a boot and kicked the man as he jerked his sword about and threw his balance off. He flew over the top of Hanasian and crashed onto the rocky ground. Hanasian could hear the explosive sound of his lungs emptying all at once. Hanasian rolled to his stomach and reached for his opponent’s boot to pull him back. The man went for a knife still on his belt but Hanasian caught his hand as he pulled himself over the man. They struggled, both out of breath until Hanasian pressed his hand over the man’s mouth and nose. He continued to kick, with increasing desperation and fading strength. It took longer than the uninitiated might credit. It was not easy to smother or choke a man. Hanasian held him there until he was still and his chest heaved no longer.

Hanasian rose slowly then, crossed to the big man and retrieved his knife from his throat. He cleaned it off with the dead man’s cloak. There was no shortage of weaponry at the campsite. Hanasian dragged the watcher down and lay him next to the two bodies. He stirred the embers of the fire back to life and found a pot that was nestled in the rocks next to it. It still held sort of stew. He didn’t care what it was. Compared to his fare over the past few days, bugs and various plants, it was a feast. The last meal Hanasian could remember was at the Pony, and it had long become a vague memory. He finished off the stew before he set to stripping his bodies. He decided that most of the clothes of the one he killed in the camp first would fit him well enough. He took the big one’s boots, and the cloak from the watcher. He now had four knives and he set himself to inspect the swords next. Eventually, Hanasian decided he liked the watcher’s sword best as well. He collected their pouches of herbs and food, burned his old remnants of clothes and burned the clothes he did not need. He then sat back by the fire as it started to again burn low and looked at the parchment and a map he had found on one of them. He read the parchment and tossed it in the fire. The map he rolled up and stowed. As he did so, he caught movement out of the corner of his eyes.

Hanasian jumped alert again as he saw the foot of the man he smothered trying to push away. He leaned over the man and quickly slit his throat.

_”No mercy. No survivors,”_ he said as a last gasp of life flooded from the man, _”Not this time, not to any of you.”_

He lifted the pack with all he could use, decided to take an extra sword with him, and then set off again north, through the Weather Hills. 

Hanasian walked slowly, favouring his leg, but he worked it enough that he found the pain diminished until he did not notice it anymore. The limp he could not shake and he knew that he never would. All he could do was hope that he wouldn’t have to run any great distance. He paused when he came to the northern edge of the Weather Hills and considered what he had read back at the fire. He looked east in the setting sun and decided to rest. He would set out in the night. 

Crossing the grasslands would be hard and as the day started to break a soft drizzle fell from the skies. The clouds were low and settled in on the ground. Hanasian thought it good in that he could not be seen but it meant that he was similarly blinded. He would not see anyone who may be near, and he could not see the hills to guage his direction. He had to be careful. He steadily pressed on, despite his growing weariness, eager to get as far as he could this day. 

The fog seemed to linger. At one point he could see the lighted grey ball of the sun when it was at its zenith but the murk thickened again and held fast. Hanasian had begun to look for a place to rest when he heard a sound. He rolled into a gulley and lay flat. The sound, soft yet solid, was that of a horse and it drew closer. He prepared himself to leap and to take down the rider. He flexed his leg to try and ready it for the exertion it would need. The horse slowed. It sniffed and huffed its way into the gulley, pulling nearer and nearer. Hanasian was ready to strike when he realised there was no rider. He relaxed his grip on the blades and sheathed them. Closer the horse came, whinnying softly and Hanasian recognised his horse. Joyous was their meeting! Hanasian wasted no time getting his satchels tied on to her and he mounted up. This was good fortune unlooked for, but as he move east through the fog he had to consider there may be some who would recognize her. He would have to be very careful.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

It was a couple days before he reached the Ravenwash. It was a creek that ran south from the Ettenmoors into the River Mitheithel and the place was thick with memories for him. The year he first rode with the Rangers he had seen his first battle here. He went slowly upstream into the rough hills. He listened for the sound of the falls he remembered but heard nothing. The prevailing caws from the ravens were the same though. It was good that they were making noise. He remembered his commander saying as such, that day. It was when they went quiet, as they had that fateful day, when you had to worry.

He heard splashing but it didn’t sound like the falls he remembered. He walked is horse to the edge of the rocks and dismounted. He sat down and looked up at the cliffs. A single small stream of water fell, and it splashed with a meek echo onto some rocks. Hanasian had never been there in Autumn. If the summers are hot and there is little rain, Ravenwash runs dry after the snow melt passes through. It was likely that now only ran little with the rains in the high hills. The sound of the wind and the crashing of thunder in the east, however, spoke to him that there would soon be more water running. 

The evening brought with it a steady rain, and the sky stirred with flashes of light now and again. Hanasian took shelter under a rocky overhang, but it was far from dry. Forced to wait out the storm, his first memories of this place awoke like ghosts. His first kill had been here. His first comrade had died here. His first commander had been mortally wounded here. It was a day that had shaped the rest of his life, echoing all down the years even to now. While Hanasian had passed through this area many times since, he had never returned to this place until now. He had no choice but to face down that day and all the ghosts that haunted it. 

The storm finally passed and it took with it the day. The night was calm, free of anything suspicious beyond the sound of the trickle of the falls as they slowly grew in strength. The rain continued to fall and the trees dripped. The pool below where he stood rose as water poured into it. Hanasian peeled off his clothing and and waded into it, sinking down and rising again. He let the falls rain down on his head and he took in its soothing coolness. He looked at his wound on his leg, and though it was not right, it had healed enough. He seemed to have beaten the infection. He dressed it with the white linen shirt he had taken, wrapped it securely and then washed out the clothing he had. He then took his one sharp knife and shaved the jagged mangle of hair he had crudely cut back at the woman’s cabin. One side was growing back but was quite curly. He shaved it close to make it uniform, and he shaved down his beard. He dove in to the falls pool one last time before dressing. He then went and lay down near his horse and fell into a Ranger’s light sleep. 

The morning broke the same as the day before it: grey, foggy, drizzly. The trees continued to drip and the falls were much fuller now. He ate some of the dried meat that he had taken from the camp he had attacked and considered his course. A glance into the pool below revealed his face to him. Burns, scars, cuts would likely render him unrecognizable for the most part but he was not inclined to take chances. It was vital that everyone thought him dead, particularly his quarry. Hanasian took in a deep breath and looked toward the top of the falls. If he was thinking correct, he would have to go that way, into the Ettenmoors. 

In the six weeks that passed since he left Raven Falls, Hanasian’s path through the Ettenmoors led him to many deserted encampments. Empt yes, but not useless. He found much at some of them. One appeared to have been inhabited only a few days before. He could read the sign that some who followed the Moricarni had been there. While there was no sign of them now, their tracks were recent enough. Hanasian decided to track them towards a thick forest. 

He found more of these tracks there. Many tracks presented a tangled picture. Hanasian could see boots mostly, they were the most recent, but there were smaller feet, and lighter feet that had stepped off the track where they didn’t get walked over. Hanasian paused, recognising this from something he had seen before. He didn’t want to know where they led but he did want to know who owned the booted feet. They looked familiar. As he was untangling the signs on the forest floor he heard the sound of voices. Hanasian stepped quickly into the undergrowth and crouched. As they drew nearer he realised that the voices were familiar. He was in a precarious position. He held his breath as the sound of the boots came closer and prayed they would pass him by and spare him the awful necessity that would arise if he was discovered.

_”This is madness!”_ said one of the men.

The other quickly put his hand up, _”No, this is necessary. It is what we need to do.”_

They stopped almost on top of where Hanasian hid and the man continued, _”If the old ranger had lived, I have a feeling he would tell us we were doing exactly as we should. He said it would be hard and he said we shouldn’t show mercy. Well, it is and we haven’t.”_ 

That he did, Hanasian thought, and that it was. Hanasian saw that the two young rangers had understood what he was saying back at the Prancing Pony. It seemed to him that Beragil’s rangers had been busy seeking out the newest adherents of the Moricarni along with their varied supporters. Rhuadur was ripe with small pockets of followers. They had to be to be able to push as far west as Bree. All Hanasian could do was hope that these rangers had been effective in their work so far. From their talk, it seemed as though they had. These men would have been among the finest had they been there when he formed the company. It was a pity he could not reveal himself to them. It was also a pity that there were only four of them. After some more philosophical talk the two rangers moved on and Hanasian was could breath freely. He was torn between following them and observing them further. But then, they were quite skilled and would likely discover even the slightest thing that would give himself away. He decided to move north and east, deeper into the Ettenmoors, hunting the Moricarni followers through the winter. 

As the weeks passed, Hanasian lost count of his kills but each one was a good one. Even when they suspected someone was coming for them, he managed to finish them. Eventually the days became longer and the air warmed. He settled into a cabin that he had broken into. It made for good shelter and he could rest through the worst of the winter weather. , He considered going back south again, but didn’t want to risk encountering Rivendell’s people. His son would be there, the son that thought him dead. The thought drove a shudder through him. Hanasian had not thought of his family for a long time and that thought was the first crack in his wall he had put up. Rin would have likely have delivered their child now. A boy or girl? Safe and healthy? He remembered her face the day he had to ride away, confused and troubled and trying bravely to hide it from him. He remembered her face the day they had met near Tharbad. He then considered himself. Scarred, burnt, limping and his hair growing back with a threads of grey. Would she know him if he stepped in front of her this day? Could she ever forgive him?

_”Beloved Rosmarin, I love thee so much. I don’t know when this will be done or if it ever can be. Yet, I hold to the hope that one day I might find myself in your arms again.”_

Hanasian squeezed his eyes shut and felt tears track down his cheeks. He ached for her. He ached for his children and these thoughts made him hate the Moricarni all the more. He looked around the cabin and decided that he had tarried there too long. He donned the furs he had taken from some of his victims, and readied to go but it was too late! Someone approached the door.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Videgavia thought his head might crack but despite his pain his plan appeared to have worked. Aragorn had left for Cardolan without him. If fate was kind to him, he would not have to explain himself to the King or to Rosmarin. It was a comforting thought, particularly when it came to Rin. If he survived this headache, and the work ahead of him, and she found out…well she’d kill him and he’d even help her. He did not want to have to explain himself. There was little chance that he would be spared, he knew, but he held to that temporary relief and focussed on clearing his head as fast as he could. 

He went out and circled the inn again. He found Beragil and the other five ready to ride, discussing where they should go. Vid listened to their plan, and nodded his approval. It could only help, in his opinion, to have them carry on as planned and that was what they were intending to do. Beragil could manage liaison with Massuil as far as reporting to the King and receiving orders and that left Videgavia free to pursue his work. The rangers had studied the maps and notes that Hanasian had left with Beragil and decided to set off east toward the Forsaken Inn. From there they would ride past the Midgewater and turn north into the Ettenmoors before they returned to Bree in a months time. 

While they explained their plans to him, Videgavia kept glancing over at the rear of the inn. Beragil followed the daleman’s glance and finally asked, _”What are you looking for?” 

“I’m not sure,”_ Vid answered, scratching his beard. He looked back to Beragil and the others and nodded, _”One month, here at the Pony. Make it look as if you are on one of the King’s routine patrols. Gather what information you can, and if you can get away with it cleanly then do it. Just be sure before you strike.”_ 

Beragil nodded, not sure that making sure would be a good idea if it cost them their lives. They mounted up and made for the east gate. 

Videgavia stood at the very spot he had paused the day of the fire. The grass and dirt had been well and truly trampled and disturbed by now, but Vid kept looking. He walked slowly along the wall of the inn, eyes on the ground. Something wasn’t right. He could feel it. The heat was getting oppressive though and so he retreated back into the inn with a pounding head. He sat and sipped his flagon. While it did not taste very good it seemed to relieve his headache. If it was not about crops, livestock or children, the town was abuzz with the fire and its known victim. Bree, after all, was within Cardolan’s borders and the fact that the Lady’s consort and husband had died here was astonished. The locals worried about what might happen. Would she blame them? Would she punish them? Would she cease doing business with them? Through the chatter, there was one voice Videgavia kept trying to pick out. It belonged to the blacksmith and he could only pick out a word here and there.

_”… knives gone… scabbard… belt… nothing…”_ 

Vid downed the remains of his ale and quietly walked out the front door. He went to the corner of the porch before stepping into the street, and looking down found something dark caught his eye. He picked up a small broken and burnt piece of leather no bigger than his fingertip. It smelled of smoke, and it crumbled when he pinched it. He let drop the remains and looked first one way, then the other way down the street, squinting, nodding his head slightly. 

The blacksmith came out the door, looking content after his lunch, and started up the street toward the smithy.

Vid followed after him, _”Pardon me sir…” 

“Don’t ‘ave time to talk now, fire will be hot n ‘ave to get to work,”_ the hearty hobbit said.

Vid walked along beside him, _”Yes, I’ll not take your time. Just curious what you were saying there at the inn.” 

“’bout the knives? Yeah, gone. Scabbards and belt too! They were fine work.”_

As they neared the smith the hobbit nodded with satisfaction. His apprentice had the forge hot and was already heating steel.

Vid asked, _Where did you have them?”_

The smith stepped inside his workhouse and pointed to a table by the far wall where they were left. He said,_”Was to give them to a customer today, now I have to start anew and they will be late. Who are you anyways?”_

Vid looked at the ground by the table. There were several flakes of burnt leather scattered about the floor.

He answered, _”I’m an old friend of Kholas… Look, how much are you out for the stuff you lost?” 

“The knives were worth aplenty, and the leather belt and scabbards were nice too…”_

Videgavia had a leather bag in hand and he was dumping gold coins in his hand. The smith eyed it curiously before saying, _”…and I’m out my delivery schedule, and that means a lot in this business. People will talk…”_

A few more coins fell into Vid’s hand. He paused before slapping the pile down on the table, _”This should cover your loss and inconvenience. Here is a bit more to not say anything more of them, or of this.”_ 

He set a smaller bag down next to the coins. The smith seemed pleased and Vid started to walk out.

The smith asked him, _”Why do you pay for a theft?” 

“I’m not sure,”_ Vid said, pausing. He turned and looked at the smith, _”Let’s just say I have a feeling they will be put to good use.”_

Vid gave him a stare that the smith understood meant that nothing more will be said. He scooped the coins and the small pouch into a satchel on his belt and set off to start working the hot steel. 

Videgavia stepped out into the street, his eyes squinting as he mumbled to himself, _"Rat! You did it. Now, where are you…”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Vid thought that Hanasian would need some sort of care after that fire. The man had to be in pain and so Videgavia set out for Bree’s healers. It was unlikely that Hanasian would seek the help of people his wife knew well and, further trained, but he had to eliminate all possibilities. Videgavia talked to of the lead healers here and found that his hunch was correct. Hanasian had not come here for help. However, Videgavia did learn what was needed for severe burns. They could not be ignored, not even by one stubborn and desperate ranger. Obviously, though, Hanasian was trying to treat himself. The question, Videgavia thought, was where.

Clearly Hanasian could walk for Videgavia was certain he’d made it to the smithy. He scouted about looking for more burnt leather and then realized that Hanasian’s horse was still at the inn! Vid quickly walked back to The Prancing Pony and went out to the stables. Both their horses were still there. Vid gave them both a handful of oats as he tried to think of what Hanasian might have done. It was not easy at all. The man was difficult enough to understand when he was with you and now Videgavia had nothing but memory and hunches. He tried to fit all the pieces together as he delved into his long memories of time spent with the man. He once said that the best place to hide is sometimes the most obvious. But that would not work well if one was injured and didn’t want to be found. No, Videgavia decided, Hanasian wasn’t at the inn. He’d either found a place to hole up in near by or he’d found a way to get far away. Videgavia decided he was going to start with the obvious first though, and that meant searching the inn. He would have to collect up coin all of Mulgov’s stashes, especially if he had to cover for Hanasian’s acquisitions along the way. The man had acquired knives, so what would he need next? Clothes, came the obvious answer, and treatment for his wounds. So where would he go for that? Who does Hanasian know in Bree? 

Vid plotted a methodical sequence to start working on, starting with the inn. He needed to be sure that Hanasian was not somewhere near and he himself could use a decent rest after the abuse he put himself through the night before. He only drank tea, and retired to his room early with plans to wake when the last of the inn’s patron’s departed for the evening. If Hanasian was near, it would be during the small hours that he would be able to move. Meanwhile, he took account of the fortune he liberated from Mulgov’s hiding places. 

The first thing Videgavia needed was discrete help and there was nobody that would serve this purpose except Hanasian’s horse. When he set out, tied Hanasian’s horse to his own and set out with both. She may have the sense to find him. At least , he thought, it couldn’t hurt. She would carry half his provision that he gathered for a prolonged search. 

As the week passed, though, Videgavia’s frustration compounded. He had followed what he thought was a good hunch and worked his way all over Bree and up to the far north reaches of Archet. There was not a trace to be found of Hanasian. He pondered the paths north toward the North Down and to the east to the Weather Hills, but the locals said that nobody had set out from there. Vid reviewed his route and he considered returning to Bree and the Prancing Pony. Ultimately, he resolved that the Archet Inn would serve well enough. Videgavia rested there and pondered his path.

There, the talk had started to die down about the events of the last week in Bree, with nothing new or strange or out of the ordinary being heard, life was getting back to its usual self. Videgavia pondered an ale but decided he didn’t deserve one. He had gone this long without a drink and he would continue to do so. He made up his mind that his next drink would be with Hanasian when he found him. This day he would stay with the tea, cheese, dried sausage, and bread. Videgavia realized that he would have to play his nose on the next move, and it would either pay off, or have him wandering around in circles through the lonely lands like a lost vagabond. He replenished his provision and decided that this would be where Hanasian’s horse would come in to her own. If anyone could sniff him out, she could. 

He left early, and after unburdening her, let the horse walk free. She set out to the north and east, and soon started to run. Vid set out following several paces behind, initially cheered by the first solid progress in over a week. The one thing Videgavia didn’t think about was the speed of an un-laden horse. Soon he lost sight of her and soon thereafter he lost her track. Still, he considered the course she had taken and he thought there would be a chance of finding him. 

He didn’t. He indeed wandered about the Lone Lands, making first for the North Downs where he skirted east of Fornost and searched the highlands. He then returned south through the Weather Hills, where he found some carrion-eaten corpses by an old camp. Vid could tell there had been a fight, but he couldn’t tell who the victims had been. He was going to set out toward Amon Sul when he noticed something in the rocks. He picked up and looked at the knife, noting the inscription at the base of the blade. It was one of those made by the blacksmith back in Bree. Videgavia went back and looked at the corpses again. None of the men were Hanasian. But Vid was convinced that Hanasian had done this. He looked around in hopes of noticing anything else but he was there too late. Going by the condition of the bodies, he guessed a week late. Now, which way would Hanasian have gone? Vid decided that he would go on south to Amon Sul. 

It was indeed a week since Hanasian was there. He had gone north, then east across the long steppes toward the Ettenmoors. Had the day not been foggy when Videgavia stood on the high ridge on the edge of the North Downs, he may have been able to see a man in the grassland walking east toward the Ettenmoors. Yes, they were close this hour, but neither man knew it. 

For the long months through the winter, Videgavia searched for sign of Hanasian. He had found little more than the charred bits of leather in that first few days. When winter set in hard and cold, Vid found himself again seated at the Prancing Pony. Where had he missed the clue? He could not say. He drank his tea and stared at the wood grain of the table and took little notice when three grim rangers walked in the door. 

Shaking the chill rain off, they saw Videgavia sitting there, and they sat themselves down around the table. Vid looked up as they cast back their hoods. Beragil nodded, and the other two did likewise. There was no joy in this meeting after so long, for Beragil had to bury two of the men he rode with.


Beragil said, _”I am sorry Videgavia, but we are somewhat late.”_ 

Videgavia waved it off. Beragil looked at the table where Vid was staring but could see nothing.

Beragil continued, _"We have found some of those which we sought, but we could not return at the appointed time. We found places where they met, and surprising them, they were …. The matter resolved. However, we lost two of our number, and it seemed that was something had alerted our quarry, so we chose to return.”_

Vidigavia looked up at him sharply and then considered the other two rangers with Beragil. Their grim demeanour told Vid they had seen and done much in the months since they departed. They would never be the same. Vid reached across the table to clasp each man’s forearm. 

_”Welcome to the Company,”_ he said obliquely and sipped at his tea.


----------



## Elora (Mar 29, 2015)

Loud as the urge was to tell them he thought Hanasian was alive, Videgabva knew he could not. Word had spread of his death and things had started to settle. With that awful deceit was protection for his family won. But Vid knew… what did Beragil say? 

_You say the Moricarni were alerted?”_ Vid asked him.

Beragil answered, _”Yes… as if word on the wind had come suddenly. Where we had at first found several groups of these followers, they were unsuspecting. Then a month ago, we could find none, as if they had vanished.” 

“None except the ones who attacked us….”,_ the Rhuadurian ranger with him interjected.

Beragil nodded, _”Yes, we did get taken by surprise on the East Road, but they both paid for it with their lives.”_

Vid took it all into consideration. Attacks on the East Road, and on Rangers none the less. This was unheard of since the War’s end. Vid stopped the serving maid on her way by and ordered ale for each of them. He stayed with tea. 

He asked Beragil, _”You didn’t notice anything that may have been happening around that time?” 

“No…. but once we did come to a place that we thought they would be, and they were there, but they were already dead.”_

Vid nodded, scratched his chin and quietly said, _”I see…”_ 

Videgavia said quietly. He knew now that Hanasian is in the Ettenmoors, or had been. With the cold and the snows low in the hills, he would not find him there now in the dead of winter in that rugged country. No, he had to get in front of Hanasian’s moves somehow come spring So far, his anticipation of Hanasian’s moves had not played well. Videgavia was unsure where he should go, but he would have some time to consider it all. He sipped his tea and thought of Rin. She would likely be heavy with child now and on her own.

Videgavia shook his head at the thought and turned again to Beragil, _What is your assessment of this? I think you will need to go to the King with this news. He will want to know of the brazen attack on his own. Ride to Annuminas in the morning. All of you, use your discretion on what you tell of your work in Rhuadur.” 

“But what are you going to do?”_ Beragil asked.

Vid sipped his tea again, _”Tomorrow I’m going to have breakfast. Then I’m going to prepare to ride back."_ 

Vid wasn’t going to go back though, at least not to Annuminas. Instead he stocked up and prepared for a winter ride into the Ettenmoors. 

A week had passed since he left the Prancing Pony. The weather had not been that good, but then, it had not been that bad either. The recent snows had ended by the time he reached Amon Sul, and the sun even broke through the grey winter sky for a day. It was a mixed blessing. While it made everything very bright, it also turned the snow heavy and wet. The night came clear and cold, making the ground icy. Several days later, he found his first signs of struggle. He suspected it was the work of Hanasian. He decided to assume as much, and use any clues to try to find him. 

Another week had passed, and Vid could only find more dead. He knew now that it was the work of Hanasian, for some had been stripped, and ragged clothing had been left behind. Among them was a pair of burnt and cracked and torn breeches. Vid looked at the frozen bodies, and guessed they may have only been a week or so old. He gathered and burned the remaining clothes, and left the fire to burn. Vid was not making it a secret that he was there. He hoped Hanasian noted his presence. 

With the passing of another week, the snow turned to rain and it made things quite miserable. The melting snow was heavy and wet, and streams of water and mud were everywhere. Spring was coming. Had he been in Bree, the first flowers would be starting to grow. But here, all that had changed was the air was slightly warmer. It still rained, snowed, rained and snowed, with bitter winds for added variety and enjoyment. It made tracking harder in many ways, but easier in some. But he had seemed to have lost the track a couple of days back. Videgavia pushed on kept and happened across a cabin. It would offer shelter from the damn freezing rain that fell… 

He no sooner opened the door when a man jumped onto him. They fell back into the slushy snow and struggled. It came to a screeching stop when Hanasian had his knife at Videgavia’s throat. 

_”Cap! No!”_ was all Vid could cry.

He relaxed his grip on Hanasian’s wrist and trusted that Hanasian would not kill him. If he was mistaken, it would be his last stupid mistake at least.

Hanasian stayed his hand despite the dark turn of his thoughts. The world thought him dead and in truth he felt it, yet Videgavia had found him. If Vid could, then so could others. If he silenced Videgavia, though…It would be a betrayal of their Company oath. Hanasian looked around before removing his blade. Hanasian stood and offered Vid his hand instead.

He pulled Videgavia up and into an embrace, _”It’s good to see you again old friend.”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

After that brief moment when they recognized each other it became a joyless meeting. They were wet, cold, and there was no fire. 

Hanasian said, _”You did not go back? Just as well. Come with me now. I have been here too long.”_ 

Vid had hardly got his breath back when he set out after Hanasian. He wasn’t going to lose him now that he had found him. 

The two pressed north around the east of Mt Gram, and though they found few they had need to kill, they did find some fair caves and caverns. Ill things could still work there, but this day, none were more so than Hanasian and Vid. They deemed it safe to make a fire there, and around the tea and the warmth, they talked of that fight in Bree. Hanasian was sombre when Videgavia spoke of the days that followed but he held himself together. This night was likely one that Hanasian had slept the most, with someone there to have his back. 

The two raided a small ville of Moricarni and after all were dead, they burned the place to the ground. 

On that night, Videgavia felt compelled to say something to Hanasian

_”I just don’t have the stomach for this anymore. Forty years ago, maybe even twenty, it would have been different. But we mellowed with age, and I thought the worst was behind us. Now, I am old and I can’t take this chill weather anymore. I need to go back in. I will go back down to where spring is flourishing.”_ 

Hanasian didn’t say a word. He stared at the fire where the faces of those he had killed floated within its flames. They didn’t stand a chance, a dreadful knowledge he had held from the outset, even had everything gone to plan. Without Vid, he was certain to fail. He could not clean out all of Rhuadur on his own. Vid looked at him across the fire and saw his captain's face grow haunted.

Vid offered, _”Come back with me. Things can be explained.”_ 

Hanasian looked at the edge of his sword. He finally shook his head,_ ”No… I can’t trust that this is over. It isn’t. And what scares me is it may never be over. I have headaches now after Bree. I can’t remember things as I should. I sometimes struggle to hold on to the memories of the faces of those I love. But Rin comes to me in dreams, and there she keeps me alive. I must finish this. I cannot go back with you - not yet. You go. You know where to find me now."_ 

And so with the coming of the sun and the longer days, Vid returned south. Hanasian, maintained his vigil, roaming the Ettenmoors and the dark mountains north and east, returning to the caverns with each pass he made. The caverns, then, became the place where Videgavia would meet him, or leave messages for each other.

Hanasian was determined to reach the end, when he was sure every last thread of Naiore was extinguished. And if he did, he was not sure it was possible to explain this to those he loved.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

_"Curse you, he’s alive,”_ Rin howled at Farbarad while outside the storm shrieked. It’s icy talons tore at the shutters against the windows. 

Sudden pain jolted up her arm and Rin realized with a start that she had slammed her fist on the desk. She snatched it back, startled, and turned away to face the wall and gather her composure. Had her back not been aching for days now, it would have likely hurt more. The blizzard roared with fury that she felt echoed within her. She knew that she was right and yet, after all these months, Farbarad still refused to believe her. He refused to help her find Hanasian and she was at her wits end. 

The doors to her room were thrown open, _”If you think that storm is drowning you out, think again!”_ 

Halcwyn’s eyes flashed angrily as they raked across the room,_ ”And if you think I came all this way to listen to the two of you tear each other apart, you are sorely mistaken on that too!”_ 

Farbarad growled something in Aduanic that Rin did not catch. Halcwyn, however, had no such difficulty. Whatever he said earned him a glance that she had deployed, more than once, to quell Hanasian and other Rangers. Rin, meanwhile, reached for the table to steady herself. A sensation rippled through her and left feeling strangely light headed. 

_”What is it that brings you to this, then?”_ Halcwyn demanded to know, arms crossed and feet planted as if she expected a fight. 

She looked left to right, waiting to see who would speak first. Rin shook her head wearily, hair swaying at her hips with the movement. The set of her shoulders told Halcwyn that her brother’s widow was tired. Entirely to be expected, given the woman barely ate, did not sleep and was heavy with a child due any day now. Halcwyn pressed her lips together and looked across to Farbarad. 

_”You’d best close the doors for this,”_ he said. 

Doors closed, Halcwyn leaned against them whilst Farbarad gathered his thoughts. She used the time to consider the room she stood in. This was the first time she had seen Rin’s bedroom in Annuminas. It was large enough to hold a desk, which even now seemed to bow under the weight of Cardolan’s business. No wonder, Halcwyn thought, that Rin took little sleep. She was working herself ragged, from dawn to well after dusk taking up her duties and those that had fallen once to Hanasian. Aside from that desk, littered with reports and books and puddles that had once been candles, Halcwyn was struck by the absence of personal belongings. 

Halcwyn understood that they had come to Annuminas with little warning but that had been months ago now. She’d seen the children’s rooms and knew that their treasured possessions had steadily followed since. Someone had even given Adanel a kitten. It seemed odd that Rin would not wish for some measure of familiarity in what could only be a strange place and difficult time for her. 

_”Where are your things, Rin?”_ Halcwyn asked. 

Farbarad crossed to the wardrobe and threw it open. Halcwyn was astonished to find it almost bare. 

_”Why are you living like this? Even were you destitute, the King would surely provide.” 

“She has refused him. Repeatedly,”_ Farbarad replied as he closed the wardrobe again. 

_”I don’t need his help,”_ Rin answered testily, _”I live here, under his roof. Is that not enough?” 

“Is it pride, then? That’s not like you,”_ Halcwyn took a few steps closer to Rin and saw the woman move away. 

_”Oh there’s a reason,”_ Farbarad said from across the room, _”There always is. Tell her, Rin.”_ 

Rin’s head dipped forward but she remained silent. 

Farbarad continued, _”Rin doesn’t expect to stay very long, Halcwyn. She expects to leave any day now. She’s been ready to go since we arrived here.” 

“Why on earth would you think that, Rin? It is not safe and I thought that was unlikely to change soon.”_ 

Rin slowly turned around to face them and Halcwyn was startled by the woman’s appearance. Rin was pale, almost as white as the snow that lashed the city outside, but her eyes were a searing blue and they looked past Halcwyn’s to the Ranger standing across the room. Never before had Halcwyn seen her so angry and it was a fearsome sight in a woman of such lofty heritage. 

_”Is this how you wish to play it now, Farbarad? You use his sister against me?”_ she said, eyes narrowed and voice dangerously quiet. 

Farbarad shrugged as if he noticed none of this, _”Perhaps you are right. Perhaps I am mistaken. Maybe we all are, even the King. Perhaps Halcwyn will understand what I clearly cannot. What have you to lose, now, anyway? Explain to Halcwyn what I and everyone you know cannot understand.”_ 

Halcwyn twisted about to look at Farbarad. There was something very strange about his tone. Bitter as his words were, his expression said his intent lay otherwise. He transferred his steady gaze from Rin to her and Halcwyn saw there was no anger there. If anything, she saw fear and sorrow. Halcwyn turned to face Rin and saw the woman push out a weary breath. 

_”As you will, then,”_ Rin answered and met Halcwyn’s eyes, _”I believe Hanasian yet lives.” 

“Have you gone mad?”_ Halcwyn gasped and Rin reached for the desk again. 

_”So it would seem,”_ she sighed and something bent her spine for a moment. 

_”But- but…”_ the implications were staggering, incredible, suffocating. Halcwyn’s mind reeled and she looked to Farbarad for aid. 

_”How could that be? Is it even possible?”_ Halcwyn whispered, her fingers pressed against her lips. 

_”No,”_ came Farbarad’s solemn reply, _”It is not.” 

”And how is it that you’re so certain?”_ Rin snapped. 

_”Aside from all that was found at Bree? Aside from the report of Videgavia, Massuil, Beragil and the King?” 

“Yes,”_ Rin hissed, gripping the desk more tightly. 

Farbarad shook his head sadly, _”Do you think Hanasian could be so cruel as to allow his family to endure, to suffer such grief, his sister, his wife…his children…to mourn him as dead if he was not?”_ 

He took no joy in the fact that his words inspired tears in Hanasian’s sister. He took no joy in any of this. If Rin had been driven mad by her grief, then it had serious implications for her children. And if she continued to wait each day for some word or sign that her dead husband was alive, it would surely drive her mad in the end. It had to be put to an end. 

_”Why, in all these months, would he permit you to linger in such sorrow? Why not so much as a word? Why would he chose to stay away knowing that you carry his child? Is this truly the man you think him to be?” 

“Stop, oh please, stop,”_ Halcwyn pleaded, lifting her hands to her ears. 

_”No,”_ Rin whispered and then her knees buckled. 

Halcwyn rushed to Rin’s side, _”Fetch the midwives!”_


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

_”Push, Rin! Once more! I know you can,”_ Halcwyn demanded and Rin lacked the energy to dispute it. 

The room was stuffy. The fires had been raised to a blazing roar. Midwifes milled about. Rose was sitting behind her, propping Rin up while Halcwyn was to one side, issuing orders like a military sergeant. Molguv would have been proud, Rin thought. 

_”She’s slipping away,”_ Rose warned and pushed back tendrils of hair that stuck to Rin’s slick face. 

_”Don’t you dare, Rosmarin,”_ Halcwyn growled at her, _”You can’t! Not now!”_ 

Rin’s spine knotted in agony, muscles cramping uselessly, as another wave promised to swamp her. She was tiring fast and she knew it. What was the point, really? This child would never know his father. And she, the woman who had lost not one set of parents but two, had no business trying to serve as mother and father both. It was all so pointless. 

Outside the blizzard roared, rattling the shutters behind the thick winter curtains drawn to fend off the chill. It spoke of the futility of it all. There were some things that could not be resisted, not by her, not by anyone. The noise of the room, its stifling heat, the pain that racked her body, the voices demanding she do this or that faded. Rin yearned to be set free. She could sense the oblivion that waited. The children would be well cared for, by uncles and aunts and the King, no less. Not for them the grim years she and Loch had endured. Would Hanasian be there, in the Void beyond that he had said waited for all mortals? Would she find him? Would she know him? Distantly she heard frantic words but they could not reach her now. She would not be fettered again to such pain. 

Then came a thin cry. It was a feeble thing, warbling and new. Rin crashed into her aching body, her freedom gone. The child was swaddled quickly and laid over her. Rose and Halcwyn were crying and laughing both, giddy with relief. Rin felt nothing at all. Emptiness, so vast a chasm that it hummed, lay within. 

_”A son! A beautiful boy,”_ Rose whispered. 

_”What will you name him?”_ Halcwyn asked, gazing at the infant. 

Through a throat parched, she croaked, _”Hayna.”_ 

Halcwyn gasped, _”Truly? Oh, Rin…Hanasian would be so proud.”_ 

Rin closed her eyes. Hanasian could not give a damn. Her husband was dead and the dead were beyond such worldly cares. How she longed to be quit of them herself. 

_”Who is he named for?”_ Rose asked. 

_”Our elder brother,”_ Halcwyn answered, voice shaking with emotion, _”He died on the Pelennor in the War. Hanasian found him there, wounded, after long years apart. He died in Hanasian’s arms. Oh, Rin… I cannot say how much this means!”_ 

Rin considered her infant son. He was staring at her, all wide eyed fascination. Could he guess at his mother’s true feelings, or absence thereof, she wondered. If he could, he gave no sign of it. The door opened as one of the mid wives left to inform those waiting of Hayna’s arrival. The other mid wives efficiently packed away their gear and readied to move mother and child out of the child bed. The sooner, the better, Rin well knew. That they considering this so swiftly meant that the bleeding had slowed. It was yet more proof that her freedom, so close to hand only moments ago, was yet further away. Child birth had not claimed her. 

Rose bent down to whisper in Rin’s ear, _”All will be well.”_ 

She wanted to scream but could not even manage that. Nothing would be well. All had gone awry. Desolation seared her. She should never have permitted Hanasian to go and now her children were fatherless and she was alone. Rin closed her eyes and turned her head away. Men, one of them Farbarad, entered the room. 

_”It is safe to move her?”_ he asked warily. 

_”Be gentle,”_ Halcwyn admonished as he approached, _”If you know the meaning of the word.” 

“I did what had to be done, Halcwyn,”_ Farbarad replied. 

_”Your methods, and timing, leave a great deal to be appreciated,”_ Halcwyn slapped another Ranger’s hands out of the way, _”I will take the child!”_ 

Rin felt strong hands lift her up and off Rose’s lap. Someone cradled her head in his hand. Darkness, the temporary kind, rushed over her senses. 

For the weeks after Hayna’s birth Farbarad lived with a secret dread. He had no choice but to watch his mistress wilt under the weight of her grief and the needs of her children. There was no respite for her. There was no joy for her. The hope that had always been in her eyes before had been put out and that, he knew, was by his hand. Farbarad feared that he had made a dreadful mistake. On the day Halcwyn departed in early Spring, Hanasian’s sister turned to him. 

_”Mark my words well, Ranger,”_ she said, _”Should it come pass that she can no longer endure the despair, I will gladly take the children in. But you…you will not be welcome.” 

“What would you have had me do, then?”_ Farbarad demanded, stung by her condemnation. 

Halcwyn turned to her horse and adjusted something that didn’t require it before answering, _”Hanasian told me something about you, once. He said that he thought Rin loved you as she might a father.”_ 

She turned back to face Farbarad, cocking her head as she looked up into the ashen Ranger’s face, _”Would a Ranger fail to heed the lesson in Lady Gilraen, the King’s mother? Would a father destroy his child’s only hope?”_ 

Somehow, though, and by means Farbarad could not perceive, Rin endured. She was so young still by the measure of her people. Her beauty mingled with her sorrow transformed her into something new. Her wisdom, sprung from grief beyond her years, came to be sought in the King’s council of Arnor. Many a noble sought to catch her eye and win her favour, but Rin was blind to them all.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

Summer saw the King was ready to return to Gondor and much had changed in Annuminas. Rin established a place of her own within the city, beyond Aragorn’s halls and facing the lake. Aragorn began to use his cousin as his representative upon Arnor’s council and there was talk that the King was considering appointing her envoy for Arnor, until such time as an heir of his own came of age. It was in this capacity that Rin commenced a recruitment campaign to bolster the number of Rangers in service to Arnor and Cardolan both, using the midsummer festival at Bree as an unlikely pathway. A tourney was introduced that included trials of combat, jousting, archery and even a melee. From the ashes of a grieving widow rose a woman who was a powerful member of the royal family, strongly allied to the King and with increasing influence through the council across all of Arnor. 

Of course, not everyone was pleased with this but Rin proved herself adept at forestalling anything that might endanger her position and, by extension, that of her children. Worlin and Dorlith became squires to two of the more fractious noblemen in Annuminas. Rin privately said that bestowing the twins on the two fellows was an elegant revenge if ever there was. Hanavia continued his studies at Imladris, writing frequently to his mother and siblings and visiting as he could. Elian emerged as a talented musician and commenced training with those Bards in residence at Annuminas. Rin knew her daughter longed to go south with the Queen's household, to Minas Tirith. She spoke of it routinely, face aglow with the excitement of it all. 

The youngest of her children remained close to their mother’s hand. Adanel seemed certain to follow her mother’s steps as a healer and accompanied her mother whenever Rin was called upon for unusual or complex cases. Little Hayna, known to all as Baby within the household, proved himself to be a happy child despite the upheaval that surrounded his arrival. By summer’s end, Farbarad glimpsed the welcome return of something that had been missing for nearly half a year. A sense of resolve, of purpose, had come back to his mistress. 

Relieved as he was, Farbarad did not perceive why this was and for her part, Rin did not confide in him. He could not help but think that she would never trust him in that way again. She kept her own counsel now and something had changed irrevocably between them. He was pondering this early one morning as he poured water into the teapot. All was quiet, the children still abed. Not even Rin was up, or so he thought until she strode into the kitchen. She was still braiding her hair and he saw that she had sheaves of paper gripped under one arm. 

_”Just boiled?”_ she asked, tied off her braid and let the thick golden length swing over her shoulder. 

Farbarad nodded, _”Sleep well?”_ 

Rin set her papers down on a sideboard and bent to pull out two thick pottery mugs – Elian’s latest artistic project. Farbarad heard her sigh at his question. 

_”As well as could be managed with seven reports to get through by today.” 

“Another day of council, then?”_ 

Rin nodded, spun the teapot around three times as was her habit and began to pour. Farbarad considered Rin’s appearance. Despite her position on the council, Rin eschewed fine garb for more practical solutions. The more ornate her fellow nobles became, the more utilitarian Rin became. 

_”What would happen, do you think, if all the others arrived today dressed in sack cloth?”_ he asked, on a whim. 

_”The sky would fall, of course, before any such discomfort was countenanced,”_ Rin answered wryly. 

In some way, the exchange had a familiar echo to times when it had been easier between them. That only served to make the edges of the distance between them now keener. 

He pushed past that to ask, _”Will you take Baby with you today?”_ 

Rin shook her head and sipped at her tea, _”Today will be filled with one meeting after the next. Best Hayna remain here. I had thought you might watch him.” 

“Me? But what about-“ 

“I’m expecting a number of recruits to report today. Surely you’d like to review them. I’ve made other arrangements for my escort.”_ 

Reasonable as she made it sound, it felt like a dismissal to Farbarad. For all of that, she was his mistress. He nodded quietly and sipped at his own tea. The silence between them stretched until Rin reached for the reports she had set to one side and began organizing them. Farbarad watched her shuffle the pages and the urge to say something, to bridge the gulf between them, grew. 

_”Rin,”_ he began. 

_”Mmm?”_ she responded, attention on the reports. 

_”There is something I want you to know.” 

“Oh, yes…that,”_ Rin said, pausing to scan one report before replacing it, _”I found Dorlith’s most recent surprise for his sister and dealt with it last night.” 

“No, not that,”_ Farbarad murmured and then more clearly, _”I would hope that you know that I have always done the best that I could for you. I have made mistakes, I know, but -“_ 

The clatter of boots in the hall drew Rin’s attention from her papers to her tea. She reached for the cup and drained it, wincing at the heat. As she stood, she glanced at Farbarad and saw his expression. Whatever she saw made her pause for a moment. 

_”We will talk, you and I, this evening,”_ she said and while his shoulders slumped, Farbarad nodded. 

_”Your Grace,”_ said one of the Grey Company rangers from the kitchen door and Rin gathered up her papers. 

_”I’m ready,”_ she said and strode out of the kitchen without a backward glance. 

Strictly speaking, everything Rin had said that morning was true and she would have said more if she could have. However experience had been a harsh teacher and she could not be defeated by well meaning objections this time. Not for this. On her way to council, flanked by Aragorn’s Rangers, she ran through her arguments and plans once again. She would have one chance at this and she could ill afford a misstep. This day was about one thing and one thing alone and everything, right down to the clothes she wore, was in service to that goal.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

Dismal and dank. They were the words that came to mind when Rin saw the Forsaken Inn for the first time. Suitable enough for their business, she supposed. It was even familiar, in a way, for she had made her way through many such places before this one. Rin was already reining in by the time Haldeth threw up his hand. He glanced to her over his shoulder and once she nodded applied his heels to his horse. 

While he spurred forward, Rin slid out of her saddle to stretch her limbs after a long day’s ride. There had been no sign of Beragil on their way here and this troubled her. Massuil had been clear on these arrangements and while things can and did change in the field, some changes were worth paying attention to. If Beragil was not here, where was he? And, also, would Videgavia show up or not? 

They had pulled in at a small copse of trees for cover from the afternoon sun. The mornings were cool but the afternoon's could still be ferocious. Between Rangers and horses, there was little room for anything else. Farbarad shouldered through the press, his expression forbidding. 

_”This is a bad idea,”_ he told her frankly. 

_”Unless you have something new to offer by way of conversation, we can count this one as done.” 

“You have no idea what’s waiting for you in a place like that.” 

“That’s why I am standing here and Haldeth is not. Are you saying he cannot be trusted?”_ 

Rin watched Farbarad swallow what he was going to say, perceiving that she had him cornered. Truthfully, he did not trust the man but then he had been the one to recruit him all those years ago. Since his sudden arrival a little over a month ago, Farbarad had come to regret that decision. This, however, was no such time or place for that discussion. 

_”Haldeth aside, you have no business being here,”_ Farbarad instead said. 

_”The King disagrees with you,”_ Rin steadily replied, _”As do I.” 

“Hanasian would throw you over his horse the instant he saw you here.”_ 

Mention of his name saw sorrow rise within her. It swelled, growing monstrous and fat and pushed all the air from her lungs. Rin was left gasping like a grounded fish in its suffocating wake. Tears stood in her eyes and she was keenly aware that the other Rangers stared at her. 

_”Leave, Wolf,”_ she managed to grind out through her teeth. 

_”Rin-“_ 

Rin rounded on Farbarad so hard that he took an involuntary step back. 

_”When Loch and found places like this we were GLAD! They were BETTER than the alternatives. Would you like to know what we saw, or what we did, in places like the Forsaken Inn?”_ 

The ferocity of her voice, a quiet snarl, took him by surprise. Farabarad shook his head for he dared not imagine such things of the woman that stood before him, reins clenched in her gloved fist. Her eyes raked over him and then she abruptly turned to stare at the Forsaken Inn. He had no choice but to withdraw. 

Silence returned to their small group and they settled in to wait through the afternoon. Haldeth came trotting back at sunset. His signal gave Rin some measure of relief and it showed in her quiet smile as he returned. 

_”Not long now,”_ he murmured as he passed and she nodded. It was time to pull back.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

Sunset surrendered to night and a clear sky revealed a dazzling display despite the moon's absence. Shortly after that, a dim shape could be seen approaching their position. To all appearances, it seemed to be a drunk man lurching on his way after too long at the inn. In actual fact, Videgavia was not drunk at all. 

To his right he heard a night bird’s planative cry and he knew he was close. His stomach twisted into another knot. Why was Massuil not here, at the Inn? Where was Beragil, who should have arrived yesterday? Who was that strange looking ranger in the common room, with wooden beads and feathers in his hair? A hand gripped his forearm and Videgavia hissed a curse. 

_”Steady,”_ he heard a Ranger whisper and his stomach both sank and clenched at once. He’d know that lupine growl anywhere. If Farbarad was here, then… 

_”What are you doing here?”_ he demanded. 

_”I’m no happier about it than you,”_ the Wolf of Cardolan replied and then, _”Where’s Beragil?” 

“You haven’t seen him either?”_ Videgavia hissed and heard Farbarad mutter something vastly inappropriate in Sindarin. 

_”Come on, then,”_ Farbarad sighed and towed Videgavia forward. 

Along the way Videgavia established that yes, indeed, Rosmarin was nearby by and by an ever better stroke of luck he was to report to her now instead of Massuil. Vid wanted to run in the other direction at that. He also discovered the name of the strange Ranger he had seen back at the Forsaken. His name was Haldeth and Farbarad did not like the man. 

_”Is he new?”_ Vid asked. 

_”You won’t remember him. He’s been on patrol for years, right up until last month.”_ 

Memory stirred then of the ranger Rin had sent out years ago. The man had found a lost group of Cardolan’s indigenous peoples and Rin had decided to entrench the ranger there, to protect them from the newly expanding settlements coming to Cardolan. Evidently, Haldeth had liked arrangements just fine, going from the man’s appearance. To Videgavia’s eye, Haldeth had a feral, wild look to him that meant denizens of the Forsaken would think twice before bothering him. And as he recalled, Haldeth had been one of their best Rangers signed on in the days after Voromir’s hand played out. 

He followed Farabard into a wide thicket of trees, a remnant of an ancient forest. The further they traveled, the more fearful Videgavia became. He did not know if he could face Rin and he did not know what would happen if he had to. Farbarad led him some way through the dark trees. At least, Videgavia attempted to console himself, it was a moonless night. She might miss the guilt in his face tonight.

They came to a clearing in the trees and Farbarad gave the signal. At that, Videgavia saw a lithe shape rise across the way. As she approached, he almost swallowed his tongue. Despite the absence of the moon, the starlight was occasionally echoed in her pale hair. Hanasian, Videgavia thought, would be beside himself were he here now. Rin should be safe, far away, with the children. Before Videgavia could demand an explanation from Farbarad, she startled him with an embrace. 

It came as a shock to the Daleman. He was confused by sudden sensations and the emotions they dragged out of him. A year in the wilds, the very scent of a woman made his throat dry. She was so close, so real, so…so not supposed to be here. Hanasian would kill him when he found out. Videgavia was certain of this, provided Rin did not discover the dreadful secret he carried and kill him first. He was a dead man walking. 

_”Hello Vid,”_ she whispered as she pulled back and he found that all the hair on his arms and back of his neck was standing on end. 

_”You better not have lifted anything,”_ he growled back at her roughly, his voice hoarse. 

_”I have missed you too,”_ came a wry answer. 

_”Why are you here? Where is Massuil?” 

“He is seeing to other matters.” 

“And Beragil?”_ he asked and her tone sharpened. 

_”I take it we should have sighted him,”_ Rin said. 

_”Aye.”_ 

Videgavia heard a familiar Dunlendic curse hiss from her as she turned and signaled to the Rangers nearby. Dark shapes streaked into the night and Rin crouched near to the ground. He could not help but feel grudging approval. It was wise to make as small a target as possible. 

_”We’ll keep this short then,”_ she said once Videgavia squatted beside her, _”Your report.” 

“Do you recall the patois?”_ he asked and he heard her sigh at him in impatience. Of course she recalled the Company shorthand language. 

Videgavia launched into his report, thankful that the darkness seemed to prevent the woman from seeing his face clearly. If luck held, he would not have to look her in the eye until all this was over. The Company patois enabled him to deliver a succinct report that, even if overheard, could not be deciphered. As he spoke, however, his mind split between what he might say to Hanasian about his wife’s involvement in this and what had befallen Beragil. 

_”They have been confined, then, to the East Road and surrounding lands,”_ she summarized in the Company lingo, _”And you could do with more men, given attrition.” 

“Men with knowledge of Rhuadar.” 

“Agreed. That is where you intend to push next?” 

“Aye. Unless there is instruction from the King otherwise.” 

“No,”_ she replied but he sense she was thinking fast, _”Rhuadar is a vast land and the numbers there could be considerably more thanwhat we have found this far west. Can this remain a covert operation and succeed, in your opinion?” 

“It must. Open war in Arnor again is unthinkable. I do not think they are so widely entrenched in Rhuadar just yet. We can prevail still. My sense is that we have caught them early, in their infancy.”_ 

He heard another sigh, but this was not impatience. Rather, it was the sorrow and regret of a woman grieving her husband’s death. It made Videgavia sick to his stomach. He could feel her pain and it was within his means to end it with just a few words. And start a new one.

_”I am sorry, Doc,”_ he said instead and then, before she could pull away, he reached closed a hand around her wrist. It was so slender in his fingers. 

_”The children? How do they fare?”_ he asked, certain Hanasian would want to know. 

_”They are strong, like their father.” 

“And mother.” 

“Perhaps,”_ she replied, unwilling to be drawn down that path. 

_“And the baby?” 

“A boy. Healthy, happy even. It has not yet occurred to him that he has a father to miss. He is called Hayna.”_ 

Videgavia nodded, unable to speak past the lump in his throat and the fat toad of guilt in his belly. 

_”What does he look like?” 

“I have had a likeness made,”_ she answered and he heard leather creak as she fished it out of her pouch, _”Here. Take it with you. I can have another made.”_ 

Videgavia tucked the square of paper she had pressed into his hand into his jerkin for Hanasian, feeling very much like a thief himself now. 

_”You should go,”_ she told him, _”We will look for Beragil. If he has fallen nearby, then it is best you are away from here.” 

“And you, Doc?” 

“I have myself and, failing that, my protectors.” 

“Such as Haldeth.” 

“He, and others,”_ she acknowledged. 

_”Rosmarin,”_ Videgavia said as she started to pull away, _”Be careful with Haldeth.” 

“He is a dangerous man. Fare you well, Vid,”_ she said with meaning and then she was gone, a shadow gliding beneath the stars once more. 

Dangerous men, Videgavia thought. Her brother was a dangerous man. The Company was full of dangerous men. She married one of the most dangerous men of all. The woman seemed inextricably drawn to dangerous men and that she thought Haldeth dangerous did not in the least appease Videgavia. Another question popped into his head and made it hurt. What if she re-married? She was free to do so. What is more, there would be many who would see how young, beautiful and wealthy she was. That, he swiftly decided, was not his concern. There was little to be served by mentioning it to Hanasian at this point. She might not re-marry at all. If she did, it would be a mess that was up to Hanasian to sort out.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

Videgavia travelled for three days and two nights, through several late storms to find Hanasian holed up and impatiently waiting precisely where he said he would be. 

_”You’re late,”_ Hanasian growled at him from the mouth of the cavern. 

_”There were…complications,”_ Videgavia replied, for he had delayed on the way so as to think through a number of knotty problems that had arisen as a result of his meeting a the Forsaken Inn.

_”Such as?”_ Hanasian demanded and Videgavia dug into his jerkin to withdraw a folded square of paper. 

He passed this to Hanasian and watched the man open it out. Colour washed from Hanasian’s face. 

_”Who…who is this?”_ Hanasian whispered hoarsely. 

_”Your son, Hayna.”_ 

A wretched sob choked out of Hanasian’s throat and the man could not tear his eyes away from the image. Barely six months of age, the artist had captured something of the infant’s spirit. A happy, placid child, with auburn hair and plump cheeks and twinkling eyes all of grey, like his father’s. Vid had no idea where the hair came from. That had been a shock, really, considering his older siblings all had hair of gold like their mother or night like their father. 

_”Hayna,”_ Hanasian repeated. 

_”It was brought to the meeting and given to me,”_ Videgavia said, deliberately omitting who had brought it, _”By all accounts, he does well as do your other children. They are stronger than they might appear.” 

“Like their mother,”_ Hanasian said, jaw tightening. 

_”I have word of her too, if you-“ 

“No!”_ Hanasian shook his head, turned away and whispered, _”No, Vid. It is too hard. I…I can’t.”_ 

Videgavia’s hands curled by his side. He had never wanted to punch this man so badly before, and that was really saying something given the things they had seen and endured together over the long years. Hanasian spoke in his sleep and his words betrayed his apparent cold determination to forget his family and wife. Then there was the desperately haunted look he would get sometimes. Videgavia knew the man ached for his wife by that alone. As necessary as this deception was, it made Videgavia sick to his stomach. 

While Vid battled to master himself, Hanasian refolded the drawing of his son and tucked it away safely. Something occurred to Hanasian, penetrating the black storm of longing and anguish that roared ceaselessly within. 

_”Given to you, you said?” 

“Aye. Beragil did not show.”_ 

Hanasian looked up at him sharply, his expression remote and resolute once more, his armor back in place,_ ”Anything from the King?” 

“Push towards Rhuadar approved. We can expect more recruits. I’ve asked they have some knowledge of the eastern realm. Beragil might show up alive, but even if he does we will need more like him to finish this.” 

“And the overall strategy? How does that hold?” 

“We seem to have curtailed them to the Eastern Road. No reports of them penetrating further west than Bree. The Company remains contained to Cardolan, bait to lure them west and south, down through the King’s net.” 

“So we tighten it in the push east.” 

“Aye.”_ 

Hanasian nodded at that and then stood, _”Get some rest. We’ll move out this evening.”_ 

Uneasy as he was, guilt was a tiring burden to carry and so Videgavia had no difficulty finding his way to sleep. He woke with a start. It was dusk and Hanasian was shaking him. 

_”What?”_ Videgavia hissed. 

_”Is….is she safe?”_ he asked and Videgavia noted that he did not ask if his wife was well or happy. The man was keenly aware of the hell he was putting her through. 

_”The King has brought her north, clear of the Company, to Annuminas. I understand that Doc has established herself there.” 

“Good,”_ Hanasian said, relieved, _”That is good.” 

“Han-“_ Videgavia started but Hanasian stood, head shaking. 

_”I know, Vid. Believe me, I have thought about it. There have been times when it is all I can think of. Word could be gotten to her. Rin is so very good with secrets…but if it was intercepted on its way…if they learned that I was not dead…”_ 

If the Moricarni learned that Hanasian was alive then they would resume their hunt for him and all that he loved. His children, his wife, could never be safe no matter where they took shelter. 

_”I understand,”_ Videgavia admitted and gathered himself up for the night ahead of them. 

As they strode out into the darkness and away from the cave, Videgavia reconciled himself to the choices he had made. He was deceiving Hanasian and Rosmarin both now. Somehow, it seemed fitting. Balanced, in a strange and horrible way.


----------



## Elora (Mar 30, 2015)

Rin’s party slipped back into Annuminas under a sliver of moonlight without trace of Beragil. Despite the late hour the children were up, even little Hayna. The look of delight at his mother’s return, so pure and unguarded, made Farbarad seethe. But he said nothing of it and let the reunion between mother and children unfold without disruption. It took some time to get the children off to bed and so it was well past midnight when Farbarad found Rin seated in the kitchen. She was whetting her various blades, tending to each carefully before she packed them away. It was a habit ingrained now from her time in the Company. Indeed, she still wore her field gear as she sat there, daggers neatly lined up on the kitchen table. 

_”Out with it,”_ Rin said, not looking up from her work, _”You’ve a face of thunder, Farbarad. Is it Beragil? I am aware you knew him. You fetched him, if I am not mistaken, for my husband. I’ll ask the King to look for him on the morrow. Failing that, Vid can relay the orders to the others.” 

“No,”_ Farbarad snapped, _”It is not Beragil.”_ 

At his tone Rin looked up at him. Whatever she saw made her set the dagger and whetstone down. 

_”Where will this lead?”_ he asked, waving his hand at the weapons on the table. He thought he saw disappointment in her face but it was gone swiftly. 

_”You would have me remain here, where it is safe,”_ she said and then cocked her head, _”Is it because you do not trust me?”_ 

Farbarad crossed to seat himself and lean forward over his knees to address her, _”Rin, I am no fool. I know what you are capable of. I know what lies beyond that delicate façade of yours.” 

“Then perhaps you do not trust our men. Haldeth, for example.”_ 

Farbarad could not help but grind his teeth at that name, _”No, Rin. I trust each of those men, even Haldeth, to serve you faithfully and well. And who you choose to spend your time with is your concern.”_ 

Her eyes narrowed at that, _”He trains me, and that is all. He does that, Farbarad, because you refused.”_ 

Farbarad sighed, _”Do you not see, Rin?”_ 

She crossed her arms and squared her shoulders, _”Educate me, Wolf. Tell me what I am blind to.” 

“All the training, all the precautions, it can all come to naught in an instant. A moment of sheer bad fortune is all it takes, something you well know. And what then, Rin? What of your children then?”_ 

He saw her draw in a deep, shaking breath. Her head bowed for a long moment and he perceived that she was wrestling with herself. 

_”You truly think I am senseless to that. You believe that I, the woman who lost not one but two sets of parents, the woman who endured all that followed could forget what it means to be orphaned. You believe, Farbarad, that I am so cruel, or selfish, or callow-“_ 

He reached out for her shoulder. Rin bit off her quiet words and shied away from his touch violently. She spun out of her chair to her feet and backed away from him, face pale and eyes glittering with fury. 

_”No, lassie, not that,”_ he pleaded, standing himself. 

Rin bared her teeth at him, _”What then?!” 

“You are all they have left in this world!” 

“I KNOW!”_ Rin cried and turned away, shaking. 

_”Then I don’t understand,”_ Farbarad said, chin sinking to his chest. 

_”I do it for them, Wolf, not despite them. I do it so that I can meet their questions, meet their eyes now and in the years to come. So that I can tell them when they ask me, as they surely will, what happened to the men that killed their father. So that they know that I did not sit idly on my hands. So that my people, and even Arnor know that the King and I were united in our resolve to free us all of this evil.” 

“And that is why Aragorn consented? Vengeance?”_ Farbarad asked, horrified. 

Rin snarled something in Dunlendic, and turned to face him, _”Very well, then, go ask him. If you will not have it from me, then go ask your King.”_ 

When the report of Farbarad’s boots faded away, Rin let her head sink into her hands. 

Within the hour, Farbarad stood within the King’s study, quivering with frustration that he could not keep from his voice. Aragorn, on the other hand, was calm. The King considered him solemnly. 

_”And what did she tell you, Farbarad?” 

“That she is doing it for her children,”_ he replied tersely and Aragorn nodded. 

_”She serves all of Arnor in this as she bound by honor and ancient oath to do. But that is not sufficient, clearly.” 

“No,”_ Farbarad ground out, _”The risks are…” 

“I well know,”_ Aragorn said and Farbarad wisely did not argue. 

The King considered Farbarad a moment and was strongly reminded of the Ranger’s title: Wolf of Cardolan. Right now it was not so hard to imagine the Ranger might leap for his throat. 

_”What would you have of me, Wolf?”_ Aragorn inquired. 

_”Stand her down! Immediately!” 

“That is not why she sent you here.” 

“Granted…and she would be wroth. She is willful, as her father was, but she is not prideful. In time, she would come to see the wisdom of it.” 

“If indeed it was wise.”_ 

Farbarad frowned in open credulity at his words and Aragorn pushed on, _”Rosmarin reminds me of someone else. Another woman with hair of gold in another time of peril. Before I took the Paths of the Dead she came to me and I told her what you would have me tell my cousin now. 

“In that, I wronged her. She said as much but I held to my decision. In the end, she defied both her father and I. Had she not, the Witch King would not have been undone.”_ 

Aragorn walked towards Farbarad slowly as he spoke, _”How fortunate we are that there are women such as the White Lady of Rohan. Without them, the Captains of the West, the Dunedain of the North would have failed and none of us would be standing here now. 

“I learned at great cost the grievous error I had made that day. The White Lady of Rohan almost paid for it with her life. She should never have taken that field alone. I will not make that same mistake again with the Rose of Cardolan. I will not force my cousin to act alone. And, in point of fact, I am glad to have her aid in this.”_ 

Aragorn did not raise his voice and he did not release Farbarad from his gaze. His words, he knew, would come as knives and still the Wolf stood staunchly. He was frowning now, trying to reconcile what Aragorn had said. 

The King gently touched Farbarad’s shoulder, _”You swore service, my friend, to a woman with a spine of cold steel. She will do this, whether you agree or not. The question, it seems to me, is not why she has chosen this or why I permit it. Rather, the question is whether she will go forward without you. And only you, Wolf, know that answer.”_ 

Early the following morning, Farbarad followed the sound of swords to locate Rin. As was her habit of late, she was training with Haleth. And, as was his habit, Haleth was holding nothing back. His approach was fast and lethal. He was, in Farbarad’s opinion, better with a sword than even Caeros. He arrived in time to see him spill Rin onto her back. He pounced, sword raised for the kill. The tip stopped scant inches from spilling her life onto the dusty packed surface of the ring. It was not mercy that spared her. Rather, Rin had produced a dagger and held it to a somewhat delicate aspect of Haldeth’s anatomy. 

The Ranger grinned with open approval and withdrew his sword. He then held out an arm to pull Rin up. This she slapped away and got to her feet herself. There was always a frisson at play when training. It was hot, intensive, close work. Sometimes it was aggression and temper. Sometimes it was frustration. Sometimes it was something else entirely. Farbarad cleared his throat loudly and broke the stare between Haldeth and Rin. Haldeth shrugged, sheathed his sword and stalked away for the sheds. Rin watched his departure for a moment before she turned to Farbarad. He could see as she neared that her expression was wary. She was coiled for another argument. 

_”I have come to apologise,”_ he said to her as she closed and was rewarded with an expression of genuine surprise that was not often seen on Rin’s face. 

_”Oh,”_ she said, searching for a trap and not finding one. 

_”Furthermore, I am willing to help you if you’ll still have me.”_ 

He let her scan his face and could see her thoughts were wheeling, _”Are you sure about this?”_ 

Farbarad smiled ruefully at the question and then glanced to the sword at her hip, _”When I first laid eyes on you, lassie, you were a tiny thing no longer than my forearm. When I found you again, you had that sword at your hip. So much had happened, so much had changed, right down to your name. But one thing did not change and will not change. I swore to serve you, Erían of Cardolan. I swore to watch over you, to keep you safe, no matter what path you choose to take.” 

“I will not give this up, Farbarad. I cannot.” 

“I..I know,”_ he said, lifting his eyes to her face, _”It is part of who you are. And so, what would you have of me?”_ 

For a moment he thought she would turn away, that the damage done on the day Hayna was born and since had been too severe. Then she smiled at him and he was so relieved that it he felt a lump in his throat. He had not seen her smile like this for far too long. 

_”I have Rangers to recruit, Wolf, and little time to do it,”_ she told him and together they walked back to the house to set to work.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

The new bridge of Tharbad was truly a marvel to see. The stonemasons of Gimli Construction were the best in Middle Earth and they had recreated the Dunédain style flawlessly. Berlas stood and watched as the work went on high above. There had been hope that the new bridge would open before winter’s advance but inevitable delays during construction had made this all but impossible. The cost, Berlas thought, must be eye watering and all of it borne by the Lady of Cardolan.

It was difficult for him to think of her as anything other than Doc, or even the waif that he had beheld bursting out of the nearby forest so many years ago, slathered in mud and fevered and mostly starved. Now, she was powerful enough and wealthy enough to have such things as this bridge erected. The work would be completed and the celebration of it’s opening would fall on Mettarë. It had better be, Berlas thought, for the coming winter seemed likely to be a difficult one. The temporary ford that had served since the destruction of the last bridge would not suffer the heavy spring runoff that he suspected would come. He wondered if this new marvel would. Only time would tell.

As his thoughts ranged in the warmth of the late summer, Berlas’ attention was drawn by the approach of a horseman at speed towards the ford. The rider would be able to cross swiftly, for the river was it its lowest summer point and easily broached. Berlas lifted his hand in greeting, as did the three men on duty. The rider dismounted on the far shore and saluted. Berlas walked toward the edge of the ford as the rider led his horse across the shallow waters towards where Berlas stood.

_”Commander Berlas, it is good to see you again.” 

“As it is you Runner. I shall not ask what brings you here in such haste,” _ Berlas answered.

Runner reached into a leather pouch he kept slung from his belt and pulled three rolled parchments out, _”I’m come on business of the Company and Crown. These two are for you.”_ 

Berlas nodded as he took them in hand. Upon each were two seals: one used by Loch and the second the official seal of Cardolan. Berlas looked up again at Runner and asked, _”You know what this is about?” 

“No Sir,” _Runner admitted and then added, _”But rumours amongst the men in Cardolan are that the Company will assemble as one and I have a third missive that needs must be taken to the Lady’s garrison in Edhellond by the fastest means. One message has already been sent by ship, but this is to be delivered in haste also. The ship had sailed before it could be added.”_

Excitement shone from Runner’s dark eyes and clearly, the lad had come to be well regarded if he was so deeply amongst the counsels of Loch and his sister.

Berlas looked around and said, _”My tent is over there. You will have time to rest and you need it, as does that horse of yours.”_ 

Runner nodded at him gratefully and made for the tent. Over to Berlas’ left were two young recruits, both of them hailing from Rohan and hovering in the hopes of overhearing something of excitement. At his nod, they trotted quickly towards them, young faces eager.

_Berlas asked the pair, ”What is the fastest way to get to Anfalas?” 

“There is a high pass that would be fastest if the weather doesn’t turn. Otherwise, with speed on a horse, it would be via Gondor,”_ one answered readily.

Berlas nodded, _”I want you both to remain near to hand. Make ready to ride at a moment’s notice. You are now my Company messengers.”_ 

The two young men exchanged wide, toothy grins, and set off to see to their preparations. With a shake of his head for their youthful exuberance, Berlas turned for his tent and arrived to find Runner sipping at freshly brewed tea.

_”Let us read these. As for you taking the message all the way to Edholland, I have two who can do it faster.” 

“You trust them?”_ Runner inquired closely, sounding ever so much like the rangers Doc had been carefully recruiting over the years – Farbarad in particular.

Berlas looked at him sidelong as he broke the seals and unfurled the parchments, _”Yes, as much as I trusted you when you first signed on with the Company. Besides, I have a message I need you to run to Loch.”_ 

Berlas wanted Runner out of his camp as quickly as he could manage but in the brief time that Runner had spent with those on duty as he reached the ford was enough. In whatever little that must have been said, for Runner was not one to chatter, enough had been said to raise concerns among the men of Berlas’ garrison.

He had his scribe copy the message that was to go to Edholland and he added another from himself. He issued a challenge to his two new company messengers and a small reward for the man who arrived first. One was to go by the high pass whilst the other was to take the road through Gondor. Berlas then scratched out a brief response to Loch and agreed to meet him at the appointed time and place. It was a risky thing to commit to, for much depended on how swiftly those coming up from Edhellond would arrive. Still, he sent Runner back north to take his response to Loch. All three men had departed by the coming of twilight that day.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

That evening, a cold wind came down from the north, pushing the heat of the day away. It seemed to Berlas to be winter’s first breath. Berlas sat at a table at Tharbad’s only inn with some of his sergeants. He quietly sipped at his ale, content to listen while one of the men at his table spoke. 

_”Word has it that not only is Hanasian dead but Videgavia is missing! We know that Runner come through today with messages and left again for the north, but not before one of his messages was sent off south with our fastest riders. It’s strange, it is…and as first sergeant, it falls to me to ask you Berlas what is afoot? What is word from the north?”_ 

There it was, Berlas ruminated. Runner said nothing of Videgavia to him and he, for his part, hadn’t asked. 

_“It’s not for me to say as yet. You will be the first to know when it is,” Berlas replied, reluctant to speak overly much of what waited for them in the north yet._

The simple truth was that he had gotten comfortable in Tharbad but he was also aware that he had to ensure the garrison was ready for what was coming. Meanwhile, the sergeants at his table were not content to leave the discussion at Berlas’ vague answer.

_”There has been much talk going around. With Vid gone -” 

“Reportedly gone.”_ Berlas cut in firmly.

The sergeant paused then went on. _”Everyone says that Loch’s been made Captain, and not you.” 

“There has been no call for a vote,”_ Berlas said.

Another of the sergeants let his palm slap the table for punctuation, _”Exactly! Given who his sister is, what need for a vote?!”_

Heads bobbed angrily and Berlas resisted the urge to knock those heads together. They had no idea who they were talking of like that. They’d not met her, much less served by her side.

_Berlas drew a steadying breath, ”Hanasian may be dead, but the ways of the Company he founded have not died with him. At the proper time, if the need arises, the Captaincy will be decided by a vote as it always has been.”_ 

Berlas glared over the top of his flagon as he took a healthy mouthful and set the vessel down hard enough to make the others on the table jump. It brought the rumble of the talk amongst them and of the nearby tables to a stop. He was clearly annoyed at the direction the conversation had turned and made no effort to keep this out of his face. The allegation suggested that the woman that paid their wages had corrupted the ways of the Company founded by her own husband for the petty advancement of her brother. The woman that had been one of them before most of these men had even signed on!

Had any of the Old Company been present, particularly the Dirty Three or the old Rohirrim men such as Frea, Folca or Foldine, the sergeants at his table would be picking their teeth and possibly their ears up from the floor of the common room.

Berlas’ thoughts returned to the day’s tidings. With so many of the Old Company gone now, he didn’t want to be Captain. The few Old Company that remained were with Loch along with most of the young Easterlings he had recruited during the Rhûn campaign. Loch would have added new recruits to that too. Meanwhile, Berlas sat here in Tharbad with the Gondor recruits that had signed on before the last Rhûn campaign, some of Khule’s Easterlings and the Rohirrim that Berlas had recruited and sworn in. And it was enough quite enough, for the business of weeding out generations of inveterate bandits that preyed along the roads. Berlas’ recruits were barely into adulthood, weaned on tales of the great War and hungry for adventure.

He’d had taken in the hardiest of these young men, aware that good riders were something the Company had always seemed to be short of. What they made of their service to the Lady of Cardolan’s and the northern Kingdom he could only guess at. The lawlessness that had made these lands so dangerous had faded, much as the orcs that had preyed on these passes had before them. Now, well now something was in the wind – and the hand of their fastest rider. Despite making it clear, Berlas wondered if some of his new recruits really knew what they had become a part of.

Alas, they all, veteran and new recruit alike, were tired and bored and tired of being bored. The Easterlings had an itch and the Gondorians wanted to go home. After all, serving as border guards making sure anyone crossing the river had legitimate business and protecting farmers and trading caravans wasn’t what they had hoped to be doing for an extended period of time. However most had settled in and behaved. Only a handful had been so persistently restlessly that they had made and found trouble. This had been their assigned duty since being sent there, and while it wasn’t the glories that so many came in search of, it was a job they have done remarkably well. 

Berlas began to ponder the messages that Runner had delivered when he was brought out of his thoughts by the first sergeant’s voice cut across his thoughts.

_”Well… you know what I and most of the Company from Gondor think. We think you should be captain.” _

Berlas looked up at the soldier, then at the other men at the table and found they were studying him in return.

He asked, _”Sergeant, how long have you been in the company?” 

Since before we marched into Rhûn.” _

Berlas nodded, looked around the table he sat at and said, _”And I am at a table of Gondorians. I am a Gondorian myself.”_

_He jerked a thumb over his shoulder, ” Over there is a table of Easterling sergeants. I’m sure you lot would vote for me, and that lot would vote for Loch, or maybe even Khule. So you know how it works. We all are Company… all of us! 

“We don’t segregate ourselves from where we come from or what we may have or have not done. Everyone needs to know that they can trust the man next to him at all times. And, we all follow orders, whether we agree with them or not. If those orders come from Captain Hanasian or Captain Videgavia or Captain Lochared or Captain whomever, then I would follow them, and I would have that from you who I’ve been entrusted to command. Should I become Captain, this will not change. Is that clear?”_ 

The sergeant eased cautiously back into his chair and nodded but Berlas had not only been speaking to those at his table. He had spoken loudly enough that he had captured the attention of the Easterling table of sergeants as well.

Berlas stood and continued, _”Good. I don’t want to hear any more about who is currently Captain and who should be or not. As it stands, Videgavia is captain until he is dead or otherwise resigns. Since word has it he is missing, he is still Cap. Until it is otherwise decided, Loch and I are currently lieutenant commanders; he of the southern and the Cardolan contingent and I of the Tharbad contingent. Is that clear?”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

Silence was his answer and, as Berlas looked about, he saw that the common room was filled with Company sergeants and other officers aside from the inn’s staff and proprietors. Since he clearly had their attention, Berlas decided that he would tell them of the messages that had been delivered earlier during the day.

_”Now, listen carefully…”_ Berlas paused as he pulled out the parchments out from where he had tucked them into his jerkin, _”You want something to gossip about? You want something do? Then this will be just the thing.” 
_
He unrolled one of the parchments and held it aloft so they could see it,_ ”This bears two royal seals as it came from King Elessar in Annuminas, issued under his authority by the Lady of Cardolan who is his envoy.” _

Clearing his throat, he lowered the parchment so that he could read it to them.
_
”The Free Company is relieved of duty in Tharbad once reservists from Minas Tirith, who are now called the Road Wardens, arrive. The Road Wardens have been given charge of the safety of the roads in the Kingdom and all such duties will fall to them. Upon their arrival, the Tharbad garrison of the Free Company will have a fortnight to hand over duties. Once this is done the duties of the Free Company at Tharbad comes to an end. 

The Crown wishes to convey gratitude to the Free Company for its service in Tharbad during our efforts to restore safety and prosperity to the Reunited Kingdom and those who would make of it their home. We hope that your next commission will be met with similar success.” 
_
Berlas looked around the common room at his unit leaders. There was a murmur of pleasure and apprehension, for though they were finished here with a duty that was often dull and prosaic, some thought of the next commission and what it may entail had arisen. Berlas himself considered the words he had read out. It was now many years since the War and the need for large armies had diminished. With the need for order and security to be restored to lands that had long lay unkempt likely to continue for some time yet, it was a relief to Berlas that this would not fall to the Company. He was a ranger, a soldier…not a constable or keeper of the peace or a thief taker.

As for their new orders, they need not wait idly for those either. The second parchment addressed the issue. While the two messages had arrived at the same time was advantageous in regard to timing, no Company furloughs to manage, it also seemed to suggest that the peace and security they had re-established in southern Cardolan was not enjoyed elsewhere in the wide lands of the kingdom. He let the first parchment roll itself up and he stowed it before unrolling the second one. He stomped his boot heel on the timber floor to cut through the chatter that had sprung up around him and again he had their attention.
_
”And now for the news you have been waiting for: our next commission.” 
_
Berlas looked over to the first sergeant and saw the man was nodding, as if he understood already.

Berlas went on, _”Orders have been sent with haste to our Edholland garrison by land and by sea so that they swiftly march to join us here at Tharbad. We are to hold fast until time they arrive. Then, after a few days rest, we are to proceed to Bree with all speed where we will join with the rest of the Company from Cardolan. There we reform as one Company, one unit. The purpose for this will be forthcoming upon our arrival at Bree.” 
_
He paused and let it roll itself up. This time, there was no buzz of chatter. He stowed the second parchment with the first and stepped via a bench onto a table.
_
”Loch makes no mention of why we are to gather so swiftly but clearly there is a sudden need for us in the north. Considering the timing, we are likely to face winter duty. From tomorrow, we will undertake daily drills. Have the men put their affairs into order for it is unlikely we will return to Tharbad swiftly. Questions?” _

There were none, as he expected, and so Berlas nodded and dismissed them with three words, _”As you were.”
_
The sergeants now had plenty to talk about. They would be the ones issuing the orders to the men that would see the Company get into something resembling readiness for a more traditional Company commission than the one they were in the throes of finishing. It had been far too long since the garrison had completed what Berlas would consider a proper drill more frequently than once a week. From tomorrow, it would be a daily occurrence and there was good reason for it. Whatever lay ahead, a winter commission in northern Arnor would be difficult. Particularly this winter.

Berlas left the inn to his sergeants for there was work to be done and it was best done when he wasn’t hovering over them. The sergeants, in turn, elected to spring the new drill schedule on the garrison at first light the following day. They then turned their efforts on preparation for what they guessed lay ahead from the information to hand. Berlas was relieved to see the clannish divisions and talk seemed to evaporate. His garrison was working as one.

The officers went from tent to tent, not missing one, as they rousted men out and chivvied them into ranks. There was much grumbling, particularly from those had decided to put in a long night. At first, the new orders were unpopular. The officers of the garrison were not the only ones to have gotten comfortable in Tharbad. But beneath that, the men hungered for something new to do. They spent their mornings in training, and the afternoons on preparation and after a week, Berlas saw hints that they were getting back into shape. The spectre of their southern brethren loomed large and no one wanted to appear lazy, slow or incompetent when the Edhellond men arrived. As the southern garrison would have surely be in fine order after marching all distance, it was a tall order for the Tharbad men. Soon the energy devoted to grumbling was redirected to saving face. The garrison was determined to be ready to march, with full supply and materiel, as soon as their southern counterparts arrived.

It was a fortnight to the day Runner had arrived at Tharbad when the Minas Tirith Road Wardens arrived. All of them were proud young men of Gondor but to Berlas they looked like boys. Their commander was younger than Loch, perhaps a little older than Runner if by a week, but for all of his youth Berlas found him to be professional as indeed were the men under his command. They wasted no times acquainting themselves with Tharbad and their duties and after three days, Berlas realise that his garrison had finished their commission there in the town.

All that remained before them is to prepare for their march north. As they waited for the southern contingent to arrive, they spent the weeks working hard and gathering supply. Some of their gear was obtained from the Road Wardens by various means and it wasn’t long before their commander ordered his men not to partake in games of chance with the Company. The veterans of Rhûn, Easterling and Gondorian alike, had learned well from the Dirty Three, and in turn passed their knowledge of provision on to the Road Wardens of Tharbad.

The warmth of summer gave way to cooler nights and then to rain. It was a cold rain that fell incessantly and it arrived sooner than was the usual custom. On a dim morning, grey and dully glistening and wet, the two riders Berlas had sent south returned. All their youthful exuberance had been washed away and the pair looked rather worse for wear. They informed Berlas that the Edholland garrison was soon to arrive and, once they did so, Berlas’ command would extend to them as well. This Berlas was resigned to, for their nominal commander had been Loch until he had been drawn north by events in recent years. The Tharbad garrison swelled, tripling in numbers once the Edholland men arrived. After they rested and refitted, the Company set out north up the Greenway beneath the chill rain that continued to fall.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

Hanasian was silent as he and Vid went out to their horses, his thoughts preoccupied by his newborn son. Hayna was a good name. Rosmarin had chosen it wisely and, in it, he could perceive his wife’s meaning in choosing it. It had belonged to his older brother and Hanasian had never really known him. He had met him once, briefly, when they took the fight to the Corsairs, and after victory sailed up the Anduin. For a couple of days, he had a brother, and then Hayna had been slain in the Battle of the Pelennor Field. And now a son he had yet to meet and did not know bore the name of the brother he scarcely knew. Was it a recrimination? Could he manage to rewrite his history with that name? Dare he hope? Would she ever forgive him for what he had consigned her?

Videgavia looked hard at Hanasian and said, _”You look tired Hanasian.” 

“I am tired! Living rough does that. Winter up here does little good for a man’s heath, body or spirit. And it looks like the second winter comes upon us hard and fast.” _

Hanasian’s answer was quiet, his mind still elsewhere. They set to redistributing the packs on Videgavia’s horse to Hanasian’s. Once this was done they slaked their thirst from a water skin. While Videgavia drank, Hanasian considered the supplies that remained on Videgavia’s horse. He also considered the Daleman covertly. Not for long, for Videgavia was notoriously able to tell when someone was paying him close attention. Videgavia re-stoppered the water skin and returned it Hanasian before reaching for Hanasian’s hand, intent on taking his leave.

_”While Beragil has gone missing with the two Rhuadurians, my gut tells me they are alive and still hard at work. I intend to search them out, though I doubt they will still be combing the Ettenmoors,” Videgavia said, “The campaign the king commenced in Bree has developed further within the ream.”_


_Hanasian thought he saw a devious glint in the Daleman’s dark eyes at those words but it was gone in a flash and Videgavia continued, ”I suspect the Company will eventually be called upon – perhaps to occupy Rhuadar. It won’t be a short foray for them either. Wouldn’t be surprised if they move into place sometime this winter, and will be pushing hard ahead of the spring.”_

And just where had Videgavia heard all of this, Hanasian wondered? Had he been rubbing shoulders with Aragorn? Unlikely! There was much that Videgavia wasn’t telling him on this but Hanasian decided against pushing him on it. Regardless of how he had come by these tidings, they settled Hanasian’s mind. The Company would be a good fit for this duty, he thought and then amended, at least the Company of old would be. As for this new generation, this would be a test for them.


Hanasian mildly inquired, _”Who is captain of the Company now?”_

Videgavia didn’t know what to say to that. Ostensibly he still was. He’d not told Hanasian that he hadn’t resigned and turned it over to Loch just like he’d not told Hanasian who was commanding the Rhuadar campaign. Secrets within secrets, they were twisting ever tighter around him as secrets tended to do. Despite the fact that the Company was likely to deploy and he was still its captain, Videgavia intended to ‘go missing’ while he searched for Beragil. He didn’t tell Hanasian he had a rough idea where they may have gone.


He finally said, _”Technically, I still am. But I think Loch has things in hand and will have overall field command as the company’s lieutenant commander. It’s something I’ll need to settle when I get back.” _

Hanasian considered Vid silently for a time. No words needed to be spoken. The time for explanations was not now. He nodded and Videgavia turned away to mount his horse. Hanasian followed suit and they set out together.


They rode through the afternoon in silence before Hanasian said, _”I know where Beragil and his two Rhuadurian Rangers have gone.”_

Vid reigned in and demanded, _”Why did you say nothing of this before now?”_

Hanasian shrugged as he pulled his horse around to face Videgavia, _”Didn’t think I needed to. But pondering what you said, I told you so you would have somewhere to start looking.


“They went east to seek information sign of Moricarni in Dale. If you think about it, our troubles with the Moricarni may have started there. Tarina was from there, where Kholach took a liking to her, and they were the first to die. So maybe there was still something to be learned there. They set out by a hard north mountain track to the East. They would never make it south to the road and over the High Pass before the weather turned.”_

Vid squinted hard at Hanasian, _”So they know then… that you’re not dead?”_

Hanasian nodded as he looked to the west where the sun had all but vanished, _”It couldn’t be helped.”_

They came to a rise where they could see far to the north and west. The clouds hurried past the newly rising moon on a chill wind. Both men pulled their cloaks tighter around them. Videgavia was silent, mind reeling with implications. If Rosmarin encountered Beragil or his two companions, and they said anything… the concept made his skin crawl. Would it be worse if they said something or not? He couldn’t figure that out and was going to ask, but Hanasian started talking before he could say anything,

_”I was in a fight, up by the Raven Falls. I had gotten complacent and they surprised me. It could have gone poorly for me. I was outnumbered, but some well placed arrows and thrown knives evened things out somewhat. Beragil and his companions come upon us as we fought and they lent me aid unaware of who I was. It wasn’t until after the Moricarni were all killed and they came down to the lower falls that Beragil recognized me.”_

Videgavia sighed heavily before he asked, _”How did he take it?” 

“They all were stunned. But Beragil has fortitude and he said he suspected you knew more than you let on.”_


Videgavia snorted at that, _”I had very little to go on. Things just didn’t look right and I was unsure. A few scraps of burnt leather, and the missing knives made me decide you weren’t dead. So… they went east. You must have had something to go on?” _

Hanasian nodded and he pointed north toward the tall mountains, _”I was up there scouting when the first rains came. I found many of the Moricarni gathering. I could not take them myself so I went east to discover where they were hiding. 


“I found that they were coming over the mountains by a seldom used North Pass, probably made by the armies of Angmar to move between the east and west. That is why I wondered if they had infiltrated Dale. 

“I would have preferred they had not gone that way, but Beragil was insistent. They likely found more coming this way. I am hoping they didn’t find their end up there.” 

”How will we know, short of going that way ourselves?” Videgavia asked._

Hanasian looked across at him and at his horse. The supply he carried would keep him for some time, even on a hard road through the North Pass. The only trouble would be the weather, hoping to cross the mountains before the weather turns chill and the snows close the way. Hanasian looked west in the direction of the North Downs, shrouded now in the mists.


He looked again to the north, _”We could… we should. They were confident they would make it but if they were delayed, they would need supply. But it’s late in the season to go now…”_

Both Hanasian and Vid had a degree of admiration for the three Rhuadurian men. They were rough yet had some Dunedain blood in their veins. More to the point, they were the sort of men that would see the Company through the days ahead. Videgavia and Hanasian agreed that they would take their trail and ,if they were lucky, they would reach Dale despite the lateness of the season.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

They set out north and by morning light, they turned for the east. The way led through difficult paths that only grew harder as the days passed. The autumn rains came early to the high mountains and the dry creek beds soon became torrents of white water – impassable even if they were fish and not men or horse. They holed up in the crags in hope that the heavy rains would blow over and only ventured out when it tapered back to a steady fall. They had a hard time finding sign of Beragil’s passage ahead of them but Hanasian managed to find a few clues along the way. Most of hints were on the ground and while most had been washed away, enough were found to assure Hanasian and Videgavia that they were on the Rhuadarain’s trail east.

Days later, the rain still fell, growing inexorably colder as they pushed higher into the mountains. They ploughed on in the miserable greyness of the clinging sodden clouds, when they sheltered in a deep cut in the rock. The next morning they were awakened by something bright. It was the sun. Not was the sky now clear, it was cold! The last of the rain had turned to snow at this elevation, and a soft white blanket covered everything. Vid and Hanasian wrapped their heads and faces and left only a slit to see from. The glare was blinding and squinting through the slit helped keep them from going blind. They crossed the summit and slowly made their way down the east side. As night drew every closer, each day arriving sooner, they stopped in a place by a lone gnarled tree. It didn’t take much looking to find sign of recent activity.

_”They had been here, perhaps a fortnight ago,”_ Hanasian said as he peered at the ground in the failing light. 

_”There’s been a fight too,”_ Vid said as he knelt beside rocks marked with faded blood.

A walk around the area only confirmed this conclusion. There had been a reasonably sized party of men here and the only way Beragil and his two companions could have prevailed against such numbers was through the element of surprise. Still, the two men walking around the site now found no bodies.

_”We’d best not get caught out like they did. Let’s move,” _Hanasian said as they mounted up.

The track was easy to follow now as hoof marks of three horses led them forward down the slope. The following day, a sunny morning surrendered to the approach gray clouds from the north and it wasn’t long before the rain returned. Hanasian pondered the signs and thought of the instructions he given the men Aragorn had assembled back in Bree. He had re-iterated it to them again before they left. He could see though, that they had seen and done hard things since that night in Bree. He considered the fight they must have been in. Perhaps ten men had been killed there by that gnarled tree, more than Hanasian had expected to find clustered together on this side of the mountains.

It was clear to him now that the Moricarni had held this way east and that they, he and Videgavia and the three Rhuadarian rangers at the forefront, had closed the route. The Moricarni had come west, ready to fight, and that suggested that they had planned this for some time. It was likely his work in the Ettenmoors may have set their hand in motion sooner than they liked. But now, how could he know how many are still east of the mountains? That is why they had to get east to Dale. They had to find out how much the Northmen know about them.

The rain was sparser on the eastern side of the mountains but as they worked their way down, the rain fell harder and the gorges filled with water. The air grew colder upon the gusting north wind and the next day the rain was freezing. Winter was coming early. Hanasian could feel it. They were fortunate to have made it east of the Misty’s this late and now he would likely have to stay east until spring now. Once they got below the tree line, they slowed to scout the ways, searching and watching and finding places where they had camped. But they encountered no one, and any supply that had been there had been moved. It appeared they had not found the North Pass soon enough. It was doubtful any more of the Moricarni could get into Eriador from the east now, if indeed any remained eastward at all.

Hanasian thought hard back to the last time he had been in Dale. So much had been swirling around them then, plots and rebellions and traitors and the peril they posed to his wife and the child she carried. Their first born. He strained to remember someone in Dale he might be able to trust now. He also wondered who may be there that remembered him. It had been many years. With his scarring and his greyed hair, he looked nothing like he had when they were last there, but still he had to be careful. There was possibility he would be recognized. The only people he could trust, Hanasian concluded, was Videgavia and Beragil.

The rain did not abate. Instead, it became colder still and confirmed that winter had indeed arrived east of the mountains as was making itself felt as they drew closer to Dale. They reached a decrepit, abandoned cabin where they found respite from the incessant rain and readied themselves to reach Dale the following day.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

When the early morning came, it found two men abundantly relieved to have found at least one night under the shelter of a roof. They left what remained of their dwindling supply at the cabin and made their way towards Dale. When they arrived at Hunter’s Rest Roadhouse, they found Beragil and his men. At first, Hanasian assumed they taking respite from the hard road over the mountains but he realised that they had likely been at the roadhouse for at least a week, if not longer. Videgavia didn’t miss the sign Beragil gave to them nor the face of the rough man by the bar. Hanasian had noticed the rough man right away and challenged himself by walking to the bar and standing there next to him. 

_”Hot tea and some bread,”_ he rasped.

The bar maid gave him a kindly smile and, without a word, had some bread and butter before him and poured out steaming mug of tea. She looked familiar in a distant way but Hanasian couldn’t put his finger on it. Perhaps, he thought, it was one of those drawings he had found back at that cabin near Bree. He would have talked to her, but he couldn’t risk her recognizing him, nor did he have the time. He dropped his coins on the counter, took his tea and bread, went over to the table Videgavia had claimed and sat.

For now, it was best they act like they knew not Beragil and his two companions. They were into a deep game of cards with some locals, and Hanasian guessed that Beragil was maybe on to something. Vid kept looking at the rough man at the bar. He sat his empty flagon down and paid for his service, and walked to the door. He looked around before leaving, but didn’t seem to pay any them any heed. Vid recognized him as one of the card players that the Company men sat in with when they were there many years ago. He, like Vid, was much older now, and his cough was harsh and unhealthy sounding. Vid considered following him out the door, but Hanasian put his hand on Vid’s arm to forestall him. It was best not to tip one’s hand here. So Videgavia instead ordered some tea from the serving maid that passed by their table. 

Coming to the Hunters Rest had proved a wise decision, even though there may be some around who remembered the Company. It had reunited them with the Rhuadarian rangers and thus, a risk worth taking. After staying the night, Hanasian settled up his bill and left the following morning. They had pushed their luck far enough and it was wise that Hanasian fell back to the old cabin while Videgavia remained on at the roadhouse with Beragil and his companions. All the while, the men played cards and this was for one reason alone: the information gleaned from such a pursuit was rich and extensive.

Beragil had discovered why the Moricarni had left the area and that had proved sufficient for them to be able to track down the few Moricarni that had lingered on the eastern side of the Misty Mountains. As for Hanasian, it was soon proved fortunate that he had left the roadhouse when he hand. Too many of the Guardsmen frequented the Hunter’s Rest and there were a few amongst them yet that had been young guards when the Company had last been there. Some recognized Videgavia but he was able convince them that he had not been in Dale since the days of his youth.

A week passed and, alone in the cabin, it seemed to be an eternity to Hanasian. It gave him entirely too much time to think. He considered going back to Hunter’s Rest more than once but he did not wish to attempt fate any more than he already had. So Hanasian sat alone in the old cabin, wondering why he had come here instead of continuing the fight in the Ettenmoors. There he had been busy, spared the relentless onslaught of his thoughts and the gaping chasm of his loneliness and longing for his wife and children. Still, even as he questioned himself, he knew why he had crossed the mountains. The Moricarni were growing suspicious of his shadow as he hunted them through the Ettenmoors. He would have been found out, either by the gathering Moricarni, or by the ever-increasing vigilance of the Rangers in the area. It was necessary for him to leave and he knew he had work to do here.

Waiting for Videgavia and Beragil was excruciating but necessary. He passed the rainy days writing. He wrote to Rosmarin, to Hanavia and to each of his children. The hardest of all of those was the letter he composed to Hayna, the son he had yet to so much as glimpse. His thoughts turned to the woman he had buried at the cabin near Bree, and he took from his pack the leather bound pouch that held her pencils. He looked at one at length and then he drew a likeness of a small child: a boy, with his mother’s sweet smile and mischievous, twinkling eyes.

Hanasian had lost track of days when Vid and the Rhuadurians came at last to the cabin. Videgavia wasted no time telling Hanasian that they had to go. What they had managed to learn at Hunter’s Rest was nothing short of incredible.

The Daleman said without hesitation, _“We must seek the Lord of Dale. It seems he knows much about those whom we seek. He had started seeking them out himself and… dealt with them with extreme prejudice. It was because of this that they pushed west in greater numbers. We can’t be sure of their strength, but it would seem the Moricarni were better established than we guessed. We can only hope that the Dalemen have been thorough. Perhaps we can try and find out what led him to take the actions that he did.”_ 

Hanasian nodded. It was worth a try and he resolved would go along, even at the risk of being recognized. Anything to be spared the torment of his thoughts and fears. They decided to ride in as Rangers, but without further insignia than that.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

Winter lay thickly over the land by the time they came to the halls of Dale. Beragil acted as the leader of the five Rangers, with Vid and Hanasian standing to the rear. This would be a test for the young ranger, and they all assembled behind him. When the Lord of Dale decided to speak privately with Beragil, the two elder rangers relaxed. When Beragil returned, much later, he beckoned the others to follow him out onto the streets of the town. They mingling with the people near the markets and purchased a few items before they moved on. Only once the town’s lamplights had faded into the distance, shrouded by the lightly falling snow, did Beragil speak. 

_”The Lord of this land had good knowledge of our quarry and he was aware that many had left for the west. Had he the resources, he would have prevented it and he was anxious that this is conveyed to Arnor. He is assured that any who are not in his dungeons have been either killed or escaped west. I was not so sure myself until he divulged that he had even arrested a few of his own guard!”

“How long has he known of them?”_ Hanasian asked.

Beragil answered, _”A few years. He held his hand until he was sure and he moved swiftly once he decided he knew enough. He did say that he seeks one in particular – a man who is quite mysterious. My suspicion is it was the same fellow that was sighted in Bree some time ago. The Lord’s commander gave me some information on where he suspects this man may be wintering over. He didn’t want us to alert this man to the Lord’s suspicions concerning his location.”_ 

The five men made their way back to Hunter’s Rest and for a week they tarried and watched. The grey days and chill nights trickled by slowly land they came to suspect they were following a phantom lead. It came one night, late, when the skies had cleared. A moon shone brightly through the bitterly cold land, bathing it in crystalline silver light as the five men silently followed the man they were sure was the mastermind, the commander of the Moricarni known in Bree as Shadow. They hung back and watched him go into a hut. Moving quickly, they had surrounded the place as best five men could whilst remaining unseen. Swift movement of one of the Rhuadurian rangers carried him to the hut door, where he quickly set the structure alight. The choice of burning the cabin down was a harsh one, for they could not know not who else may be inside. As the fire spread no one fled the flames and there were no cries, no screams. 

Once the fire died down, their search revealed a lot, mostly what was not discovered. There were no bones, no bodies. Hanasian was careful to look at what remained of the flooring and under the cabin for traces that someone, the man they had seen enter the hut, but there was none. Somehow their quarry had gotten out unseen. Or perhaps he had never gone in? At first they could find no sign, but as they cast about more widely Hanasian noticed light footprints in the snow. Somehow Shadow had slipped their grasp when they were moving into position. Videgavia, Hanasian and the three Rhuadarian rangers set themselves to tirelessly track Shadow.

For days it seemed as if the man was always just ahead of them, by one step. Still, as the days passed, Shadow’s lead seemed to diminish in his haste to move south and east. One step was eroded to half a step ahead but then, their vigilance and persistence came to naught. The trail went cold, and Hanasian could not shake the feeling Shadow had mirrored his own disappearance. But despite this, they were confident they had destroyed every trace of the Moricarni in Rhovanion. With winter passing, then five made for the East Road as soon as they thought the High Pass could be crossed


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

The Company was glad to finally arrive in Bree. For those who came from Edholland it had been a very long march indeed, with little respite. After a brief rest in Tharbad, they had resumed the march north through weather that was nothing short of miserable. Consequently, it was no surprise that the men looked forward to being off their feet for a few days. The news that they would have to push on from Bree for the Forsaken Inn, another day’s march east, was not welcome news. With their numbers, most would have to stay in their tents in the field south of the Inn. With it being winter, this was not anything the men wanted. But then, this was the Company and Videgavia, had he been there, would have had little sympathy for their complaints or discomfort. There were worse fates for the Company than aching muscles and wet, cold clothing.

The fields to the south and east of the Forsaken Inn were transformed into a military camp by the arrival of the Company. In Videgavia’s absence, they would have to decide who would be acting captain and this loomed large over the Company. It would have to be resolved before they deployed, as everyone assumed that was what they had been assembled to do, but it seemed the Company wanted to put that off for as long as possible. Neither Berlas or Loch wanted to be tagged with the full responsibility and the two men seemed to have an unspoken agreement that the orders issued by one would stand for all. Despite this, there would come a time when these two would have to decide between them. 

That day came in the dead of night after a particularly hard snowfall. The skies had cleared and the full moon lit the land in a harsh, bright palate of grey and black and white. Berlas stood on the knoll that fell away to the south, about a mile from the Inn and looked out over the quiet silvery grey land. Each of his breaths pushed out a cloud that glinted in the moonlight as it dissipated into tiny icy crystals in the still air. The silence wrapped around him made things seem otherworldly, and but for the soft crunch of footsteps approaching, no sound could be heard. With his hand on the hilt of his sword, he turned to find Loch approached, trying to get solid footing on the slope as he came to join Berlas. 

_”It’s a chill one tonight,”_ Loch said as he pushed his feet deep to get up the last couple steps to the hilltop.

Berlas turned toward him and grunted. It was rather obvious that things were quite frozen. The two commanders of the Black Company stood silently gazing over the land. Loch pulled a pouch of fine Southfarthing pipeweed out along with his pipe and offered some to Berlas. Grunting again, Berlas reached inside his fur wrap and drew out his pipe. Loch loaded a fair amount into it and did the same to his own. They both put their pipes in their mouth and drew in.

The sweet taste was relaxing in itself, but Berlas broke the silence and said, _”How do we light this? We don’t have a fire up here.” 

“No, we don’t,”_ Loch said with a slight puzzled look on his face, for he’d not realised this until Berlas mentioned it.

Then he fumbled for the satchel slung around his torso, and pulled out a small block of stone. Checking that he had some dry straw lying in its cut away slot, he said, _”Darius gave me this. Said it could make a flame. Do you think it will be alright to chance up on this rise?”_ 

Berlas looked around and saw that the only ones they would give away their position to would be a Company insomniac or man simply too cold to sleep comfortably.

Berlas said, _”I think it’s worth the risk, just to see if Darius’ contraption works. Provided we can get this done and the flame extinguished before any of the stickybeaks below decide to come and see what is going on.”

“Aye,”_ Loch said as he knelt down and set to work.

A few sparks from the stones in his hand had the straw smouldering, and a chill breath erupted it into a flame. Loch tipped his pipe and drew in, igniting the pipeweed. Berlas was quick to kneel and repeat the process. After that, Loch dumped the straw cinders into the snow and everything was again dark. Clouds of smoke arose from each man as they straightened to their feet again.

Berlas nodded as he felt his shoulders unknot, _”Many thanks, Lochared. I’ve had nothing decent since Tharbad, and even then only on occasion.“

“Young Butterbar from the Prancing Pony owed me from a while ago… Back when my sister and I first took the Company oath there. I have Wulgof and Mulgov to thank really. I picked up a couple of their card tricks and I tried them out in a game with the inn staff.”_

He drew in on his pipe to keep it from going out but Berlas had no problem keeping his lit while listening to Loch.

Loch shook his head, _”Rin’s card tricks were always too complicated for me. The ones I picked up from those two, though, worked a treat. And this, I think, is worth the wait.”_

Berlas exhaled a thin stream of fragrant smoke, _”You won a couple favours but couldn’t collect before we left?”_ 

Loch exhaled a cloud that lingered around his head, _”Something like that. Anyway, he’s paid in full now. I have plenty of the Shire’s best, and even had a keg of the Green Dragon’s finest ale sent over to the Forsaken. Don’t plan on breaking it out just quite yet though.” _

The two stood silently as they enjoyed their pipes. Looking around at the camp below, it appeared they got away with not raising any curiosity with the quick flame but the silence was tense. They both knew it.


----------



## Elora (Aug 9, 2015)

It was Loch who ventured into the morass first, _”Do you know what became of Captain Videgavia?”_ 

Berlas let the smoke out slowly, making a long stream of cloud before damping his pipe on his sleeve. The ashes fell away in a silent wisp.

He said, _”No. I’ve not had an order from him in nearly a year.”_ 

Loch let his last draw seep slowly out of his mouth before trying to get more from the dying ember. He took his pipe from his mouth and turned it, letting the ash and the last ember fall to the snowy ground.

He nodded, admitting, _”I’ve heard from him since then but he seemed to not put much into it. I heard he was in Bree around Midsummer, but I did not learn that from him.”_ 

Loch drew on his empty pipe in hopes there was something that would ignite, but there was only cool air. It was, he decided, time to just say it. 

_”I can’t say what became of Vid, but should it come to a head, you should take on the captaincy. You deserve it, Berlas.”_ 

Berlas coughed and spit on the ground.

He glared over at Loch, _”Are you wanting to stick it to me with overall command of this mob? The majority are Easterlings who look to either you or Khule, and the rest mostly Gondorian or Rohirrim soldiers who were too young and missed out on the war. 

“The word back in the day when Hanasian was still our captain was that you were the one with the spirit to lead the Company. Vid knew that, the old crew knew that and I knew that. You’re the one who’s meant to be captain, Loch.

“Now I am not saying that Vid isn’t, but he has clearly not been really been the same since… since Hanasian died in Bree. I think it hit him quite hard, and he’s not really been with us since, if you know what I mean.” 

“I think I may have a vague idea,” Loch replied vaguely, confident in increasing measure that he really wasn’t sure what Berlas meant._

Berlas kicked some snow out and it spread into a shower of frozen crystals in the moonlight. They were silent for a time, looking out over the camp.

Then came Berlas’ turn to break the silence between them, _”Look, I know I could be captain and I would probably be good at it. But I think you have the stomach for it. So should it come down to it, I’ll be voting for you as captain. And I’ll encourage anyone who asks me about it to do the same.”_

Loch was somewhat stunned that he could be made captain. Berlas had by rights the inside track. He would do well but everything the former Ithilien Ranger had said suggested that Berlas really did not have the appetite for it. Frankly, Loch wasn’t sure that he did either.

To solidify his point, Berlas added, _”I think something big is coming, and I think we will be moving out soon. Hopefully we will have some clear vision of our objective. I think it best that you act as captain, and I’ll be your second. We need to unify on this, show the men we are one.”_ 

Loch didn’t have anything to say at first, but then reluctantly added, _”I don’t want the men to think I’m made captain because my sister is the Lady of Cardolan…”_ 

Berlas waved that aside, _””It will be a fair vote when it comes. Should you not have the confidence of the men and you lose the vote, then so be it. But I’m saying that wont happen.”_ 

They again fell silent and after a while Loch gestured that he was about to attempt to descend the icy hillside, on his feet rather than any other extremity. Berlas nodded and started out, Loch in his wake, and as they navigated the treacherous slope Loch began to talk. 

_”Something has kept me awake for a couple of nights now…I…um…I had a dream the other night, before I left Bree. Now, if Rose was with me, I’d think she was manipulating my mind. It was so real, so intense.”

“I really don’t want to hear about your wife and-“

“No, Berlas! I didn’t dream about Rose. At least, not the dream I’m talking about now.”_

_Berlas heard the man behind him falter and sigh heavily before he blurted out, ” I am pretty sure, and maybe even could be as bold to say that I believe, that Hanasian is alive.”_ 

Berlas looked back as his boot heel slipped forward on the snow. He caught himself and said, _”Hanasian alive? Wouldn’t we all like that to be true – no one more than your sister! But he wouldn’t just vanish like that, not with his family and all. Still, he were alive, he’d come right up here and slap the Captain’s baton right into your chest.” _

Berlas skidded on his boot heels and slid down the last of the hill. Loch followed suit. They were back down in the camp where the smoke from the dying fires lingered in the air. They didn’t say a thing as they parted to go their separate ways: Berlas to his tent, and Loch to the inn where he had taken a room. 

The morning dawned late but was bright with a sun that struggled to give the men any warmth. The cook fires blazed and the inn’s chimney issued a wisp of smoke into the pallid blue sky. Despite the frigid chill, the men pushed through their daily drills if only to say warm. The camp buzzed with tension, for this was the day that their patron was expected. Envoy of Arnor, commander of the Rhuadar campaign, Crown Princess Rosmarin of Cardolan would ride in at any moment and the orders were clear – neat, tidy, professional and orderly. The Lady was said to possess a keen eye for detail and had very clear expectations when it came to military encampments. Above all, they must be clean. And as the sun reached as high as it would get, she came riding toward the inn amid a phalanx of Rangers. They would get their orders to ride north into the Ettenmoors this day.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Rosmarin’s arrival was neither unlooked for nor concealed. She, and the Rangers accompanying her, rode openly without attempt to hide their presence. They were stark against the snowy land. Still, for all of that, the Lady of Cardolan did not arrive with banners unfurled. Aside from the silver roses that pinned the Ranger’s thick winter cloaks, there was little at all to announce her identity. For instance, she did not come in gilded carriage as some of the Company had supposed and as a result, the chief architect of that particular rumour made a tidy sum when the wagers came due. Wulgof was busy counting his winnings and reflecting on the gullible natures of new recruits, by which he meant anyone who signed on after he had, whilst Molguv peered over the heads of the Company men that had gathered to watch the Lady’s arrival.

_”Hmmmm,”_ Molguv rumbled, able to see clearly despite the attempts age had made to bow his height, _”That’s interesting.”

“What is?”_ Khule asked, unable to see overly much for the press, but Molguv did not answer immediately.

Wulgof stashed his winnings and looked up at the Haradian, _”Well? Answer the Easterling! What’s interesting?”_

Molguv shook his head thoughtfully, _”You’ll see.”

“Useful as ever,”_ Wulgof muttered, dissatisfied, but Khule was not content to merely complain.

He slipped forward, moving reasonably agilely despite his years, into the press. Wulgof scowled as the Easterling’s silvered head vanished from sight. Age had turned him in a piece of wizened leather left out in the sun too long but it was different for the other two. Khule became increasingly distinguished to the point that nearly half the Company (the Easterling half) bowed and scraped and deferred to him as if he were the Lady of Cardolan. As for Molguv, he still carried enough bulk to draw a certain gravitas. His inclination to fall asleep on the spot meant that the Company men had learnt to keep a wide berth of the Haradian if only to avoid being crushed beneath his suddenly comatose form. Wulgof, though, well as per usual the mounting years had not be kind and it only served to prove the Dunlending’s belief that in general, life was just not fair.

Molguv turned away and set off down the row of tents. Wulgof scurried after him by instinct alone. A quick check over his shoulder confirmed that the men were scattering too. He followed the Haradian all the way back to the tent they shared. Inside was a brazier that Molguv had purportedly won a few nights ago in a game of dice at the Forsaken Inn…even though the Company men had strict orders to stay well clear of the Inn. Wulgof had a theory of his own about how Molguv had come by the brazier but as the proprietor of the Inn had yet to complain about theft, he had no choice but to accept the Haradian’s explanation. In any case, he was content to let the matter rest for the brazier brought welcome respite from the damnable cold that infested Arnor this time of year.

_”What we need,”_ Molguv announced as he shouldered into the warm interior, _”Are carpets. Perhaps a hanging or two for the tent walls.”_

Wulgof snorted with contempt for the idea but the Haradian was not so easily put off, _”We’re going further north and it’s only going to get colder. You’ll be whining and sniveling like the greenest recruit without a few more necessary…items.”

“I’m not carrying carpets, or hangings,”_ Wulgof announced flatly and crouched by the brazier to feed it more wood.

Wulgof groaned as he lowered himself down to sit on his dry, warm bedroll and asked, _”Who said anything about carrying?”_

The Dunlending squinted over at him, _”Good luck getting near those wagons Berlas brought up with him. He won’t let anyone near ‘em and he keeps them guarded – day and night. The man’s as prickly about those wagons as I’ve ever seen him!”

“There’s a way,”_ Molguv persisted, _”There always is.”

“Even if there is, as soon as we get them on there they’ll vanish. Nothing’s safe from the mob of thieves this Company is.”_

Molguv tapped the side of his nose and smiled mysteriously at Wulgof, _”Not if the wagons continue to be guarded.”_

The Haradian’s smile grew as Wulgof considered the elegance of the notion. They’d have the most comfortable tent in all the Company and they deserved it. No one had served longer than they, except Videgavia and Videgavia had up and disappeared on them. Wulgof nodded appreciatively and then shivered violently as Khule pushed into the tent, admitting a spear of icy air as he did so.

The Easterling bore down on the brazier and held his hands over the guttering flames for warmth, teeth chattering. As he rubbed at his chilled, aching hands, he glanced over to where Mulgov was stretched out and nodded.

_”Interesting indeed. We’ll have to do something about that.”

“I know,”_ the Haradian rumbled.

_”What? Do something about what?”_ Wulgof demanded, eyes bouncing between the other two men in the tent.

Khule speculated, _”Though for the life of me, I cannot understand why Farbarad has not done something already.”

“The Wolf may not know Doc carries Naiore Dannan's sword.”_

At the mention of that cursed name, Wulgof turned his head and spat on the bare earth he squatted upon.

_”Hanasian ought never have given her that thing,”_ Wulgof grumbled, _”Not like she needed the thing anyway. We already knew what she could do with a set of knives by then.”

“None of that changes the fact that she carries it with her now,”_ Khule said, unwilling to reopen that old debate between them, _”And if the Moricarni realise the woman who leads the campaign against them carries their dead mistress’ sword…”_

Khule knew he need not finish the statement and for a moment there was grim silence in the tent as the Dirty Three considered their various options.

_”Going to be a hell of thing to get it off her,”_ Wulgof declared and the other two men nodded.

But then Molguv smiled, _”Then again, it will be a case of long overdue justice. Won’t it Khule?”_

A smile flickered over Khule’s face at the Haradian’s question. So many years ago, a certain waif had dared rob them in broad daylight even though they’d tried to lend her assistance. And now…well now it was time to turn the tables on her.

_’When?”_ Khule asked, _”Tonight?”_

Molguv and Wulgof nodded in agreement and Wulgof added, _”She’ll get the inspection out of the way first, then serve up the details on our next assignment tonight. It’ll have to be late.”

“Excellent,”_ Molguv declared as he stretched out on his bedroll, _”Time for a nap, then.”_

There wasn’t, really, for the camp inspection was sure to begin imminently and the Dirty Three knew that Doc would be thorough. Still, the Haradian employed his knack for instantaneous sleep and was snoring within the minute of his announcement.

Wulgof eyed Khule while Molguv thundered away and, after a while, asked, _”How did she look to you?”_

Khule withdrew his hands from the brazier and tucked them under his arms, _”Tall and fair.”

“Of course she was! She’s been like that since we first clapped eyes on her!”

“She’s made herself into a weapon, Wulgof. That’s how she seemed to me. All steel and deadly promise. A beautiful weapon to match the one that swings from her hip.”_

Khule’s tone sounded as sad as it was pensive and the Easterling seemed lost in his thoughts for a while before he shook his head. Wulgof watched the Easterling’s dark eyes sharpen again.

_”She’s become what we shaped her to be,”_ he said softly and Wulgof’s mouth turned down at the corners.

_”You know,”_ he admitted solemnly, _”Somehow I don’t think that’s a good thing.”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Rin knew from the way Berlas’ smile was plastered to his face that he was taken aback. It had been years since she had seen the former Ithilien Ranger and so she guessed that her appearance must come as a shock to him. Well, she thought, if Berlas had six children to rear alone, a realm to manage, a kingdom to keep tabs on for the king and a military campaign to run all at once, he might look a bit different too. She strode towards him, hand outstretched to grasp his forearm despite his widened eyes and frozen smile. Berlas managed to recover his composure as she closed her gauntleted hand around his arm.

_”Well met,”_ she murmured sardonically as she peered past his shoulder to the growing knot of men, _”This is them, then? All of them?”

“Aye, Doc,”_ Berlas said as he released her armoured forearm and turned about to face the camp, _”Well over four hundred of us.”

“Will it be enough?”_ she asked and Berlas shrugged.

_”You tell me, Doc. You’re the one who knows what’s planned.”_

Rin cut Berlas a sidelong glance, well aware that the fine art of guessing what the next orders might be had not perished amongst the Company since she had left its ranks.

Still, she let the statement slide and instead muttered, _”An old habit – talking to myself.”

“I imagine even you have to talk to someone sensible,”_ Berlas answered and leaned back to grin at Farbarad where the Ranger stood close to hand.

Rin looked over to the Forsaken Inn a moment, _”Loch’s in there, I take it?”

“Aye.”

“Then let’s get this inspection out of the way before he can do anything further about it,”_ Rin declared, displaying her cynicism in a wide streak for Berlas.

_”As you wish, your Grace,”_ Berlas replied, testing the waters to see what else had changed in the woman he had once known quite well.

Rin merely rolled her eyes and advanced towards the camp, hands clasped at her back and her cloak flapping at her heels. Berlas hurried to fall into step beside her and decided that, in short, mostly everything had changed about Doc. From the chain mail and armour she openly wore without complaint and, from all appearances comfortably, to her mannerisms and perspective on the world around them. As they went, he noted her keen eyes missed nothing. They were mostly grey in the light of early afternoon and he wondered if that still meant that she was deep in thought.

Men, including his sergeants, scattered at their approach and Berlas hoped his officers had the sense to alert the other men that inspection was imminent. He wondered what his officers would make of the woman by his side. She had never been what anyone might describe as a conventional member of the nobility. He wondered if that had changed since she had come to reside in Annuminas. Certainly her rank was elevated in Arnor above all others aside from the King and his heirs. The commonfolk, fondly, had taken to referring to her as the Queen of the North when they thought no one was listening. He knew she was frantically busy, rarely at home, constantly on the move and traveling. When she was done here, she was due down in Tharbad to formally open the new bridge.

Berlas glanced surreptitiously at her pale hair again and for a second time he found himself startled. The delicate golden hue he had known it to be was gone and in its place now was unmistakeable silver. Despite the fact she’d been ahorse for days on end to reach them here, it still shone in the sunlight, but with none of that golden glow. Her silver hair, coupled with her youthful Dunedain features rendered her beauty almost uncanny and otherworldly and perilous. On the other side strode Farbarad and Berlas saw the Wolf of Cardolan look gravely across at him. The Ranger nodded slightly, as if he could guess at the thrust of Berlas’ thoughts and Berlas returned his gaze to the camp ahead. Perhaps, he considered, it was unreasonable to expect Doc to be unmarked by the sadness that had defined her life. Hanasian had been beloved by her and then cruelly snatched away before his time. That, surely, had to leave a mark.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

As was always the way with inspections, Berlas saw a fresh crop of shortcomings only just before Rosmarin noticed them. The men were nervous mostly, ducking their heads and touching their brows hesitantly as she passed. Still, she spoke to them as if she were one of them and usually they were left in her wake smiling and perplexed at how that had come to be. The Company medics were the most anxious of the lot and, after Rin had scrutinised everything and declared it satisfactory, the most profoundly relieved. The Cats swallowed her whole into their midst, leaving Berlas and Farbarad standing there to entertain themselves for a good while. Rin emerged with a genuine smile on her face, eyes twinkling, but soon a more solemn expression was in place as she continued on. The only greeting of a like the Cats had offered came from the Old Company. Daius and Donius rushed up to her as though they were lads, brimming with tales about new contraptions and ideas and competing with each other for her attention. The Dirty Three waited for her to come to them and that exchange was the one thing that went the way Berlas expected it to.

While they exchanged insults and insinuations with each other, Berlas edged closer to where Farbarad stood.

_”I know,”_ the Ranger replied as soon as Berlas was in earshot, _”We’re doing the best that we can.”

“Hanasian would not have wanted this for her.”

“A lot happens that Hanasian didn’t want,”_ Farbarad growled unhappily.

_”It’s not my place,”_ Berlas apologised, surprised at how agitated Farbarad was.

_”No, it’s not…but you’re right. She can’t go on like this much longer,”_ Farbarad bitterly declared, _”But you try telling her that!”_

Loch came puffing up to join them, cheeks and ears reddened by the cold, whilst Rin was wrangling with the Dirty Three.

_”What’d I miss? Why didn’t anyone tell me she was here?”_ his eyes narrowed as he considered his sister, _”She wanted it that way, didn’t she!”

“She did,”_ Berlas told him and Loch sighed with his disgruntlement.

_”That’s not fair,”_ he complained, _”Did she notice the-“

“Yes, she did,”_ Berlas said and Loch heaved a second sigh as his eyes drifted to where the Company’s stores had been assembled.

Berlas watched Loch study the wagons there and those who guarded them and then flick his eyes to Berlas with a silent question. Berlas answered it with a shake of his head and that was that for Rin was done with the Dirty Three. She beckoned Berlas and Loch both to accompany her and once she was clear of the camp her questions began.

_”What the hell are you thinking, Loch? The Dirty Three? War is no place for old men!”

“Those old men are the only ones who actually know what and who the Moricarni are. Would you rather we go in blind?”_ Loch returned squarely.

Berlas saw Rin’s jaw tense at the response for a moment as they strode towards the inn, _”Well, I suppose they’re fool enough to want to meet their end anywhere but in a warm, comfortable bed.”

“Knowing those three, I think they’ll have acquired aforementioned warm beds no matter where they might be,”_ Berlas offered to cut through the tension and was rewarded with a nod from her.

_”Like as not, “_ she said and then switched topic suddenly, _”The captaincy. Is it resolved? I’ll not have you take the field without a clear line of command.”

“No,”_ Loch said.

_”Yes,”_ Berlas said and Rin climbed the broad wooden steps that led into the Inn.

She turned at the top to consider them both, _”Vote in an acting captain.”

“Still no word on Vid?”_ Loch pressed and in response Berlas saw open worry flare.

She shook her head as she gazed north and east, _”Not yet.”_

Rosmarin spun about on her boot heel and reached for the Inn’s door, _”Report back to me this evening.”_

Just like that she was gone, with Loch and Berlas standing in front of the steps to the Inn.

_”I bet she’ll take my room, too,”_ Loch said and then glanced at Berlas to shrug, _”So now what?”

“We vote,”_ Berlas said emphatically, _”I’m not coming back here without an outcome, are you?”

“Suppose not,”_ Loch allowed and Berlas guessed that Doc’s brother was perhaps not as intimidated by her as the others were.

Loch turned for the camp again, hands thrust deep into his pockets and boots crunching over snow.

_”How long has she been…you know…like that?”_ Berlas inquired.

_”It was worse. Much worse. This is actually better,”_ Loch told him.

_”Better?”

“She smiles now. Sometimes,”_ he explained and glanced at Berlas, _”And she’s different with the children. Not so grim and stern.”_

Berlas nodded to himself and, after a few steps, _”But she doesn’t laugh anymore, does she.”

“No,”_ Loch admitted, _”Nor does she dance or sing.”_

_”She didn’t even greet you,”_ Berlas said, _”Are you quarreling with her?”

”No – she doesn’t want anyone thinking she shows me favour. Nothing more than that. She knows how the men gossip.”

“Ah, I see,”_ Berlas said, relieved that at least she was not estranged from what family she had left.

The pair split up as soon as they entered camp, for organising a vote took time and effort both. By the time it was done, it was past sundown. Loch trudged through the campfires, shoulders hunched dejectedly, for the Inn.

_”Told you,”_ Berlas said quietly, the only thing he had said since the votes had been cast.

_”You needn’t gloat,”_ Loch grumbled, guessing that Berlas had a grin from ear to ear in the darkness, _”And anyway, it’s only acting captain.”_

The pair found Rosmarin a table by the common room hearth. The fireplace was well alight and it cast the Lady of Cardolan and the Rangers she sat with in a flickering glow. Rosmarin had cast her plate armour aside for the evening. Steel no longer glinted across her torso, atop her shoulders or down her arms. Her hair was combed out smoothly and loosely braided to fall in a thick river of silver down her left shoulder. The table was in deep, quiet conversation as Berlas and Loch approached. From what they heard, it appeared to be in Adûanic and Rin was nodding while one of the Rangers spoke.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Their arrival in the common room had not gone unnoticed. With the Lady of Cardolan in residence, the Forsaken Inn’s common room was littered with more Rangers than it had ever before seen. Some were stationed here permanently now, Loch had discovered, disguised as inveterate customers of the Inn. He wasn’t sure how Rin had managed to accomplish that but he admired the move all the same and he had spent the few days waiting for her arrival trying to figure out which of the regular drunks were in fact Rangers. He was pretty certain the man that permanently occupied the far left bar stood was one but he’d yet to make his mind up about the one that liked to sit in the darkened corner by the stairs. Give a Ranger a few days in the wild and they tended to go a touch feral, in Loch’s experience.

The Rangers at the table with his sister were no less wild and dangerous for all of the fact that they were more neatly accoutred. Their conversation faded away as Rin looked up at him and Berlas. Her eyes bounced between them both for a moment.

_”Are you going to make me ask?”_ she inquired as the Rangers with her watched on.

Her hands were loosely wrapped around a mug of tea, long fingers not tapping or otherwise tense yet.

_”Your brother has been voted acting captain,”_ Berlas said when it was clear Loch could not bring himself to answer and Rin nodded her acceptance.

_”Good,”_ she declared and then asked her brother, _”Doesn’t it feel better to at least have that resolved?”

“No,”_ Loch combatively replied, _”You’ve not told me yet what you’ve got in for us and besides, it wasn’t a fair vote.”_

Rin lifted a brow at his statement and looked to Berlas for an answer which he supplied, _”He thinks I stacked the vote.”

“Did you?”

“No more than usual.”

“It’s done then. Have a seat, gentlemen.”_

At her words two Rangers rose and made for the door to the Inn. Loch sat into one recently vacated chair, muttering about how it wasn’t done and it was only a temporary measure, while Berlas took the other.

_”Your next commission...”_ Rin began, switching to the Company patois out of habit and then pausing.

Berlas thought he saw true concern, if not outright fear in her eyes for a moment and beside him Loch shuddered.

_”I hate it when you do that, Rin! Just tell us, for pity’s sake!”

“You’re to relieve the Rangers currently holding the Rhaudar line. They are to fall back into Western Arnor as they see fit, bearing in mind that the King is eager to restore Fornost. That is to serve as their base.”

“Fornost? What’s next, Amon Sûl?”_ Berlas inquired and Rin’s eyes travelled to his, unreadable and impassive.

_”In time, Berlas,”_ she answered calmly, _”I am of one mind with King Elessar in this. The northern realm is to be restored fully and, mark my words, I will see it done. Do you take issue with this, Man of Gondor?”

“No!”_ Berlas blurted out, startled.

She studied him a moment longer and then frowned, her brow crinkling, _”Fornost…Western Arnor…Rangers…where was I?”_

Farbarad leaned in to murmur something in her ear and Rin’s confusion cleared, _”Yes, now I have it. My thanks, Wolf. The Company is to hold the Rhuadar line throughout the course of winter. Then, once the season clears, you are to commence occupation of Rhuadar. I want to Moricarni extinguished in Rhuadar once and for all.”

“How long are we to occupy Rhuadar?”_ Loch asked.

_”As long as it takes. If it can be done in a year, I will triple the Company’s pay. I suspect, however, that it will take at least two summers. And, if you have not guessed, the coming winter will be bad. I have seen it. Getting into position will be your first challenge, surviving there will be your next. The Moricarni will be the relatively easy part.”

“What of Rhuadar itself, though? Are they supported there?”_ Berlas asked and Rin grimaced.

_”I do not yet know. I had hoped to learn that from Beragil, and failing that from Videgavia. Both have vanished…what I do have comes from the Rangers currently holding the Rhuadar line. They made easy progress at first but for the past six or so month they have been hard pressed to hang onto it. They’re tired, thinly spread, and will not withstand winter’s onslaught. I do not mean to see us lose ground won by their blood, nor do I wish to see the Moricarni break back into Western Arnor.”_

Rin paused then and washed one of her hands over her face. She regarded Berlas and Loch solemnly.

_”I believe the Moricarni must have support. I believe they are organised, they train and they must be recruiting. That suggests a command structure, a base of operations, somewhere in Rhuadar. Whatever the case, they are a sloppy cult dedicated to a dead Elf no longer. You should deal with them accordingly.”

“But if they are supported, then who supports them?”_ Loch asked, _”I thought Rhuadar was largely deserted.”

“Plainly it is not,”_ Rin replied, _”And bear in mind that whoever calls Rhuadar their home now reside within the greater realm of Arnor. They are subject to the King’s laws…and his protections. Am I understood?”_

Berlas and Loch nodded slowly and Loch said, _”Don’t worry. I’ll keep them on their best behaviour.”_

Rin sat back in her chair and Berlas realised that she must have been concerned indeed, _”Good…you had better…because Arnor has had quiet enough of tearing itself apart. Any Company man failing to abide by the King’s laws will meet with the full force of those laws himself.”_

Their talk shifted to more practical matters such as supply. Rhuadar’s reputation as a rather bleak land had been worrying Berlas on that front so the assurance that Rin would keep the Company supplied was a welcome relief. As the evening pressed on, a simple meal of stew was served and the remaining Rangers drifted to other tables aside from Farbarad and another man, with strangely beaded and braided hair and a dangerous air to him. He didn’t look at all familiar to Berlas but despite that, the younger Ranger was clearly deeply within his mistress’ counsels. Every time the man caught Berlas studying him, his eyes glinted knowingly.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Once business was done, which occurred around about the time the last of the bread had been devoured, Loch leaned back in his chair and gestured at the commonroom.

_”Are they all Rangers in here now?”

“They might be,”_ Rin replied evasively and then canted her head at her brother, _”Why?”

“I was just wondering…idle curiosity.”

“Mmmmmm,”_ Rin picked up a fresh cup of tea and sipped at it patiently, waiting her brother out.

Eventually she won for Loch confessed, _”How? How’d you do it? How’d you slip them in here like that? How?”_

For a moment Loch thought his sister would keep her methods to herself but she ended up lowering her mug, _”It’s simple, actually. I purchased the Inn.”_

Loch’s jaw swung at her answer, _”You own the Forsaken Inn?”

“Yes.”

“The Forsaken Inn?!”

“What of it?”_

Loch cast a leery eye about, _”Well, of all the establishments the Lady of Cardolan might acquire, this does not exactly spring to mind first! Aside from the activities known to occur in and around this place, does it even turn a profit?”

“Depends on how you manage those activities you mentioned,”_ Rin said and Berlas thought she was enjoying herself now. It was hard to tell.

_”Banditry! Lawlessness! Petty larceny!”

“The occasional assassination too, I’m told,”_ Rin added.

_”But your job is to apply the King’s laws!”_ Loch argued and Rin rolled her eyes.

_”Lochared, my job is no different to any of Aragorn’s nobles. We apply the King’s laws…most of the time in accordance with what best suits us.”

“That’s OUTRAGEOUS!”

“Oh settle down!”_ Rin snapped, _”I acquired the Inn for its strategic and tactical merit in the campaign, you idiot, not to turn a profit. If I charge in arresting its customers left, right and centre, what do you think will happen then, eh?”_

Loch flushed and the dangerous looking Ranger that still sat at the table shook his head slightly.

_”Oh, I see,”_ Loch admitted, _”That makes sense, I suppose.”

“Of course it does,”_ Rin growled, _”And thank you for so readily thinking I was just like every other corrupt noble we’ve ever had the misfortune to encounter too! Did you honestly think that I’d-“

“I’m sorry, Rin! I am, honest!”_

Rin sniffed at her brother but said nothing further. Berlas found the argument a refreshing piece of normality, both in how the siblings baited each other and the way Rin’s eyes flashed a deep, searing blue. Loch appeared genuinely contrite and in the aftermath the dangerous Ranger stood and excused himself.

Berlas was thinking about doing the same when Loch leaned forward over the table to reach for his sister’s hand.

_”There’s, um, something I want to tell you about, if I might.”_

Rin withdrew her hand, still stung, and crossed her arms over the faded green tunic she wore.

_”That all depends on what you’re about to accuse me of next.”

“Nothing! I said I was sorry, didn’t I?”_ Loch rejoined and withdrew his outstretched hand, _”I’ve had a dream.”

“We all dream,”_ Rin replied, stubbornly intractable.

_”No….a Dream, Rin. Like…like the ones you have.”_

His sister’s truculence evaporated. She sat up straighter in her chair as she uncrossed her arms.

_”I did not know you Dreamed, Loch. When did this start?”

“I don’t Dream…and it only happened the once a little while ago.”

“But you’re certain it was a Dream?”_

Loch nodded, _”I just know it was.”

“I understand,”_ Rin told him, her eyes glinting in the flickering firelight of the hearth, _”What did you see? All I see is ice and…well never mind the rest. What of you?”_

Berlas found himself tensed in his chair, every muscle coiled as he willed Loch to silence. Loch didn’t even glance in his direction. Instead, his attention was centred on his sister across the table.

_”Hanasian is alive,”_ he whispered.

Even though no one else would have heard it, Berlas thought the entire common room froze. Certainly Rin did. She did not so much as twitch or blink for the longest moment.

Then she said, _”I see.”

“I see? Hanasian is alive, Rin!”

“Yes, I heard what you said, Lochared,”_ she replied, her voice taut as a bowstring and she looked to where Berlas sat, _”I’ll see you on the morrow, then. Good evening.”_

Berlas stood as did the others at the table and watched Rin depart, her movements smooth and as tightly controlled as her voice had been. She disappeared up the stairs without a backwards glance and Berlas was struck by how strange her reaction had been. He was so busy staring after her that he did not realise Farbarad was moving until the Wolf of Cardolan had Loch by his shirtfront.

_”Have a care,”_ the Ranger snarled, anger stamped on his face.

Loch pulled himself free of Farbarad’s grip and pulled his clothing straight, _”I’m not joking, Farbarad. Not about this. I know what I saw and she has a right to know!”

“Your sister nearly drove herself mad thinking that way,”_ Farbarad snapped back, _”It was nearly the death of her!”

“Really?”_ Berlas asked, shaken by the revelation.

Farbarad turned away, fists clenching and unclenching at his sides as he grappled for control of himself.

_”She clawed her way back from the brink and I’ll not see that unravelled,”_ he said as he turned about to face them again, _”Not even by you, Lochared. Think what you want, but if you have any love for your sister then you will keep your thoughts to yourself.”_

Loch nodded wordlessly and with that the Ranger strode away to take the stairs two at a time.

_”I didn’t know,”_ Loch said quietly, stricken, _”I didn’t realise.”_

Berlas clapped a hand on the acting captain’s shoulder, _”She’ll come good. You’ll see. She’s made of stern stuff.”

“I didn’t know,”_ Loch repeated, _”How could I not know? She’s my sister.”

“Come on…you’d best spend the night in camp.”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Berlas led him away and offered the troubled man a berth in his tent. Loch passed a restless night tossing and turning and the clear morning that followed found the new acting captain taciturn and irritable. By contrast, his sister emerged looking as fresh as new snow. The Company assembled for her address and to hear their new commission and, with the blessings and well wishes of all within the Reunited Kingdom ringing in their ears, it was time to break came and set forth for Rhuadar.

For her part, Rin strode towards where her horse waited with the Rangers. They had saddled it for her that morning, despite the fact that she had not asked for it and usually preferred to saddle her horse herself. Everything was wrong this morning, including the empty air at her left hip. She had no idea how someone had made off with her sword and she should be wroth. She was, in fact…aside from that corner of her mind that was nothing short of relieved. She had come to hate that sword, and the Elf it had been fashioned for. It had haunted her nightmares, night after night, as had the sword’s original owner.

The hilt of the replacement caught her eye from where it had been lashed to her saddle. The thieves had been well meaning and she had three men in particular in mind. Why they had decided to acquire her sword was a mystery to her but for now she was content to let them have it. And, should they survive the winter that waited for them and the campaign beyond it, she could settle up accounts then. If anything, she was patient.

Rin swung up into the saddle and turned to watch the Company break camp. She lifted her arm to her brother and saw his own shoot up to wave energetically at him. Loch had been filled with self recriminations and regret that morning but given she was sending him into an uncertain future, she had no stomach for taking him to task. She had quarreled with Hanasian before he had left and would have to live with that regret through all the years ahead. She would not repeat that error with her brother.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

If the sound of her weeping had been agonising, the silence that followed was worse still. The Ranger washed his hands over his face, felt the grit on his skin in the darkness that surrounded him, and tried to sustain his hope. As if by force of will alone would get him and his sister through this hell. Time had come adrift by the time he heard something in blank emptiness. Someone was unlocking the door and excitement collided with sudden dread. A shaft of sunlight blinded him and hands pulled him roughly into the searing light of what once been his sister’s sitting room.

The furniture was smashed, curtains torn and there were grotesque dark brown splashes on a floor his sister kept spotless.

The Ranger was dragged through this to the yard outside where his sister’s children, his nieces, had played on bright warm afternoons like this. He still did not know where they were but he feared the worst.

_”You know what we want…you know what we can do,”_ whispered a voice in his ear and the Ranger whimpered miserably despite himself.

_”Please…my sister…”

“She will be ours until you deliver us what we desire.”

“But it can’t be done! It’s not possible!”_ he pleaded.

_”Find a way.”_

And just like that they were gone. When the Ranger dared pick himself up from the ground, he found the yard and house empty. But, by the post of his sister’s front gate there was the favourite toy of his youngest niece. He recognised the stuffed rabbit by it’s bright red vest for it’s head had been wrenched away. The Ranger crouched in the grass of his sister’s yard and buried his face in his hands.

What they asked was treason…but if he refused then he would be responsible for the murder of his sister and her daughters. Shaking, the man rose unsteadily to his feet and with each step, what he had to do firmed in his mind.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

*IV - 57*

In Annuminas the winter’s end had arrived at last and the city streets were bathed in equal measure of relief and sunlight both. Windows were thrown open to admit the much sought after warmth. There were bright streamers and banners hung in all the colours of Arnor’s noble houses. Prominent amongst these was the black and silver standard of House Telcontar and rightly so for the King had returned to the north and with him had come his queen and his heir.

Receptions, banquets, balls glittered within the restored northern city. Minstrels and bards roamed widely. The trials of the winter past were brushed aside. Nestled liberally amongst the black and silver was another standard. This one was all of sapphire and silver and it belonged to a woman that was not in the city in late spring. She was far afield from her official duties in a place where spring had yet to arrive proper and, right at that moment, she was scowling at the thin crust of dirty snow that persistently clung to everything.

Her horse shifted beneath her. The gelding pushed out a heavy breath laden with impatience that she shared. Her brother was late and her business with him was nothing she was pleased to be conducting. Rosmarin of Cardolan tightened her fist around her reins and glanced over to where Farbarad was astride his horse. The ranger was focused elsewhere, his pallid grey eyes somewhere off to the north where, she presumed, his thoughts ran.

They waited in a copse of trees, branches still bare despite the lateness of the season. They had scarcely survived this past winter and well she knew it. The stores of Annuminas had nearly failed them. Had she not been able to move those willing south to her holdings in Edhellond, there may have been starvation outright. It had been close enough that she had genuinely feared outbreaks of unrest within the city for a good number of weeks. Then a horse had kicked a lantern over in a stable by the northern gate and the city had nearly burnt! Investigations were ongoing but so far, nothing had been found to suggest the fire had been deliberately lit. Annuminas had stood on the knife’s edge through the winter of IV – 56 and 57 and she had managed to pull them through it by the narrowest of margins.

_”Just as well the White Wolves stayed away this time,”_ she muttered to herself but even though this was true, Rin harboured no small degree of dread for the winter to come.

Here, in the north, winter had not ended yet. Further south, spring had arrived but it was late. There was genuine concern that the harvest would fail and if that happened, all of Arnor would fall. Not just Annuminas but the entire northern realm! Underneath her layers of wool, fur, leather and steel, sweat dripped down her neck and spine. She needed to have a long, serious discussion with her cousin when she returned to the city. She’d put ships out far afield in the hopes that they may trade their way into replenishing their stores. Surely Rhun and Harad could not be so blighted by Fell Winters as Arnor had been. But if that failed, if those ships returned with anything but full hulls…

The sharp, clear whistle of one of the local birds, a dullish brown pheasant that made decidedly unpleasant eating as they had discovered, reached where Rin waited with the five rangers she had picked for this assignation. They were chosen for their skill and their capacity for discretion. Farbarad looked over to where she was and nodded. Rin pushed her thoughts back to the unpleasant matter at hand as Loch and his fellow commander, Berlas, rode at last through the trees. The thin, stubborn snow crackled under the hooves of their horses and left a clear trail of muddy brown crescents behind them.

_”Sister,”_ Loch said curtly, already suspecting why she had taken the extraordinary measure of riding so far into Rhuadar.

Beside him, Berlas nodded politely and Rin urged her gelding forward to draw nearer.

_”One question, gentlemen:”_ she said, adjusting her reins as her horse ambled towards the two men, _”Why? Chose your answers carefully indeed.”_


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Loch’s attempt to remain cool and calm evaporated and he launched into an impassioned accounting for the Company’s actions over the course of winter in Rhuadar. Berlas continued in his silence. No one could get a word in edgewise around her brother in any case. Rin waited for Loch to run out of bluster and, eventually, he petered off into silence with a shrug.

_”Just so that I understand,”_ she said, _”The detachment in Tharbad thought the surplus incendiary powder the dwarves were using there might be useful and brought it with them. And this was subsequently involved in …how did you put it, Lochared?”

“It was a training mishap. An accident. We were still learning how to use the stuff.”

“A mishap,”_ Rin repeated, _”You utterly rearranged an entire valley, turned it inside out and on its head…but it was just a training accident.”

“It wasn’t even a good one, as valley's go. Nothing but lizards and rocks really,”_ Loch glanced to where Berlas was beside him, _”See, I told you she’d understand.”

“And how much of this powder do you have left?”_ Rin inquired.

As Loch opened his mouth to answer, Berlas finally perceived the moment had come for him to speak.

_”None of it, Doc. We used it all up,”_ Berlas said quickly and saw her eyes narrow suspiciously.

_”It’s all gone?”_ she clarified and Loch recovered from his momentary confusion.

_”All of it. In fact, we need more of it.”

“I see,”_ Rin said quietly and the leather of her gloves creaked anew. She canted her head to one side, _”What does the Company make of this new weapon?”

“They see it’s potential, of course,”_ Loch replied enthusiastically, _”It could bring this campaign to a close months earlier! Think of the lives saved!”

“And useless landscape features eliminated,”_ Rin added, unable to keep her sarcasm out of her voice this time.

Loch missed that entirely in his relief that his sister had not arrested him and did not seemed inclined to do so, _”Exactly! Think of all that arable land…once the dust settles…and the rocks…you know what I mean, Rin.”

“I am afraid I do, Lochared. What did Wulgof make of it?”

“He thought it a grand idea. He said it worked at Helm’s Deep just fine,”_ Loch said.

_”Wulgof was on the losing side at Helm’s Deep,”_ Rin pointed out.

_”Yes, but only because a whole cavalry of Rohirrim showed up at the last gasp. I don’t think these Moricarni have that, Rin. Do you? We know what we’re doing with this stuff now. Give some more and we’ll finish this off for you. That’s what you want, isn’t it? Peace? It’s been three years. Let us end it. You know what Vid would say were he here. Hanasian too,”_ Loch answered and saw his sister’s jaw tense as she clenched her teeth.

She looked away from them for a long moment before answering, _”Yes, as a matter of fact I do. But neither man is here now and even if they were, neither man is the commander of this campaign. That pleasure falls to me and me alone.”_

When Rin looked back at Berlas and her brother, she let her anger shine clearly. Berlas sighed in defeat but Loch appeared genuinely surprised. When she next spoke, her voice was iron. It had to be. There was no other way.

_”Mark my words well: I forbid outright the use of this wizard’s powder. I will not have Rhuadar saved by Saurman the White’s malice. I will not have Arnor’s stability imperilled by rash, thoughtless action here. I will not lay waste to Rhuadar just so that you can go home a little sooner. Is that clear!?”

“You’re making a mistake, and you’ll come to regret it!”_ Loch burst out.

Rin’s tone became icy, _”They are my mistakes to make, brother!”_

A short distance away, one of the rangers cleared his throat and Loch remembered himself. He shook his head sullenly and shifted in his saddle.

Berlas quietly said, _”We understand, Doc.”_

Rin’s gaze snapped to the former Ithilien Ranger, _”You’d better, because the next time I hear of this I’ll have the heads of those responsible. Irrespective of who they belong to.”_

Berlas nodded and endured her scrutiny until she released him. He was struck by a sudden recollection of the woman that had confronted him. It was that morning at the Prancing Pony, many years ago. Hanasian had only announced the evening before that she had signed on and the very next day they were gathered together to receive their next orders. Rin had arrived with cheeks flushed and hair tangled, slightly late, harried and breathless. While the rest of the Company had taunted her roundly, he had found himself seated beside her and unable to join in the fun. Instead, he’d discretely suggested that she untangle her hair.

She’d turned such a wide eyed look of dismay at him that he’d nearly drowned in her eyes. Then she had looked over to where their captain stood, irritably waiting for them to all settle down and her cheeks had burnt anew at the reproach Hanasian had no choice but to deliver. Now, he would be hard pressed to connect the woman on the horse to the woman he recalled all those years ago. Her trepidation and uncertainty had vanished and she looked as indeed she was: a daughter of kings, descended from the royal line of Núnemor.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

Rosmarin drew a breath and broached a new topic, _”Your supply train should reach you in a week or two. I do not know when the next one can be gotten to you, so make it last. If this year’s harvest fails as they fear it will, you may be fending for yourselves like the rest of Arnor is.”

“Is it that bad?”_ Berlas asked, shaken by the grim words.

_”We’ll continue rationing. The men are accustomed to it,”_ Loch replied, voice flat with reproach, _”Any word of Vid?”_

Rin shook her head testily, _”No, and if he’s any sense he’ll stay gone. I have no option now but to arrest and try him for desertion!”_

_“We’ll continue as we have been, then,”_ Berlas said quickly and gathered his reins, _”Travel safely Doc. You’re a fair way into Rhuadar and a significant target for the Moricarni even without that sword of yours.”_

Rin nodded shortly and Berlas wheeled his horse around and departed. Loch, however, remained where he was. Rin could tell he was brooding.

_’Rin, it’s a mistake I tell you.”

“The matter is closed, Loch. I will discuss it no further,”_ Rin said and watched her brother’s shaggy head turn aside.

She sighed unhappily and then reached for her nearest saddlebag. Rin drew out a bundle of paper wrapped in brightly coloured string. Her movement drew her brother’s attention and she tossed him the bundle.

_”Rose sends her love,”_ she told him as he caught it.

_”She’s well?”

“She misses you…but yes, she is well. I sent her south to Cardolan with the children. They are safer there, now.”_

Loch nodded and turned the bundle over in his large hands.

_”Loch?”_ Rin asked quietly and his head lifted so that his dark eyes, coals of anger still, met her own gaze, _”I want you to come home to your wife, whole.”

“I’m not going to get myself killed, Rin,”_ he scoffed as Rin nudged her gelding closer still.

She reached out to wrap her hand around Loch’s wrist, _”That’s not what I meant. I know what it is carry that darkness within you…to wake sweating and shaking in the night, haunted by what you saw and worse, what you have done. Do not do that to Rose, Loch. Do not consign her to watch you suffer like that. Have done with this recklessness.”_

Loch curved the fingers of his other hand over hers and squeezed a little, _”I understand, Rin.”_

She nodded and knew she’d have to be content with that. He let her fingers slip out from underneath his own and she picked up her reins.

_”Have you had any further Dreams?”_ she asked, eyes on a spot between her horse’s ears.

Loch looked over to where Farbarad waited, _”No.”_

His answer was an honest one and he wanted to reassure her that it changed nothing. He knew his dream was true. He knew it. Instead, he let her go and she turned away for Annuminas. Loch remained where he was until Berlas slipped back out through the trees.

_”That went as you expected,”_ Berlas observed, sounding surprised.

_”Of course it did. She’s my sister,”_ Loch replied and tucked the bundle of letters into his saddlebags.

_”Shame we couldn’t get any more of the stuff out of her.”

“Aye…but we’ve enough left for it to be of use to us all the same.”

“You mean to proceed?”

“I see no reason not to,”_ Loch replied.

_”I think she meant it, Loch. If your sister discovers what we’re doing here, she really will have our heads. Even yours.”

“I know,”_ Loch said, _”Rin is not given to idle threats and we still don’t know how she got wind of that accident a month ago. If it wasn’t the rangers-“

“It wasn’t,”_ Berlas said.

_”Then my money is on the Cats. They’ve always been hers ever since Vid created the unit in Minas Tirith.”

“Whoever is responsible for it, we need to ensure we get to the bottom of it before we try to use the powder again. I really don’t want your sister showing up any angrier than she was.”_

A lop sided grin surfaced from Loch’s beard, _”Haven’t seen her that mad in years.”

“Took a demolished valley to make it happen,”_ Berlas said with a faint smile of his own, _”You’re losing your touch.”

“It’s those twin boys of hers. We have to go to extraordinary lengths now to get a bite out of her because of those two.”_

The two men turned their horses about and rode off to regain their Company encampment, discussing their plans for the months of the fighting season ahead.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

_”You know, it’s not too late,”_ Farbarad told her as sunlight flickered through the tree boughs overhead, _”We could still turn south and bypass the city altogether.”_

The idea held no small amount of appeal for Rin as well Farbarad knew. The king waited for her report in Annuminas but her children were in Cardolan with Rose. They were far enough away from the city to be able to slip south. It had been so long since she had held them in her arms that her body ached at the thought of them.

_”Are you tempting me to shirk my responsibilities to the crown, Wolf,”_ Rin inquired.

_”Just a suggestion,”_ he said and nodded ahead, _”Think it over.”_

She smiled as she looked ahead to their resting point for the evening. Amongst the Rangers it was a well known place – ample water and shelter and all things considered reasonably defensible too if it came down to it. A short while later she was unsaddling her gelding whilst the Rangers around her discussed the evening’s duties. Two decided to set off on a hunt. If they were fortunate, they’d find something for dinner and not have to dip into the cache that was here. In turn, that would spare them the trouble of replenishing it on the morrow before they set out. There was firewood to collect and water too. Just the mention of water made Rin’s scalp itch furiously.

_”I’ll get that,”_ she said swiftly as she hauled her saddle free.

_”Not on your own you won’t,”_ Farbarad groused at her and Rin rose onto the tips of her toes to smile prettily across the back of her horse at him.

_”You can help me wash my hair, then. I suspect it will be a two person job anyway.”_

At that there was quiet chuckling from the other men, Haldeth the loudest of them.

_”I’m not here to wash your hair,”_ Farbarad grumbled, _”I’m too busy collecting firewood. That’ll have to be Haldeth’s job, as Mardil has to ride ahead to Fornost.”_

Both Mardil and Haldeth sighed unhappily but Mardil had the worst of it. It would fall to him to let Fornost to expect her arrival any day now and that would not be welcome news. It would be worse yet when she informed them that the King was set to inspect the reconstruction efforts there by the close of summer. As of this moment, she had no idea if there were even any masons left after the last winter. Her thoughts preoccupied by where she might find more masons, Rin collected up waterskins and set off for the brook nearby with Haldeth in tow.

_”I don’t know why you don’t just cut it all off,”_ he told her as they walked along through the trees, _”It’s no use to you in a fight and a pain in the neck when traveling.”_

He was talking about her hair, which was currently a gnarled mass of knots and dust and sweat. Rin twisted about look at the Ranger, with his beads and braids and feathers.

_”But how would you recognise me?”_ she asked and swiftly straightened before he saw the grin on her face.

Behind her, Haldeth drawled, _”Oh, I imagine I’d think of something. I’m quite resourceful, like that.”_

Her grin grew wider at his response but they’d reached the stream and so she crouched on the bank and began filling water skins. Once this was done she passed them back to Haldeth and set to unstrapping her pouldrons.

_”Hey,”_ Haldeth protested when he noticed what she was doing.

_”If you think I’m stupid enough to go into a stream wearing armour…”

“Then don’t go in!”

“I’m not squatting on the bank like some toad and dunking my head in the water for your amusement, Ranger!”_

Haldeth sighed and settled in with the waterskins, _”Fine…you can explain it to Farbarad then.”_

Rin began to unlace a boot and had pulled the first one off when she first heard the sound. She peered across the stream to the far bank but saw nothing. A swift glance to where Haldeth was confirmed that he’d heard it too, whatever it was. Rin returned to scrutinise the far bank but saw no movement amongst the trees gathered there. Then, bouncing across the water, she heard the sound again. It drove her to her feet despite a warning hiss from Haldeth for now that she heard it a second time she was convinced it was an infant.

_”What are you doing?”_ he demanded as she waded into the stream.

Haldeth hurried after her but the speed of the water meant that he did not catch her until she had reached the far bank. Here, when the sound came a third time, even he could tell what it was. Haldeth winced at the woman who stood next to him.

_”I don’t suppose,”_ he started but she was off again.

_”Even if you did find it, what then Haldeth?”_ she asked as she pressed through the trees.

_”I might ask the same thing of you,”_ Haldeth replied through gritted teeth as he followed her along and finally found a way to insert himself ahead of her.

She glared at him forcefully but he asked anyway, _”What if it’s a trap?”_

Rosmarin jabbed a finger in a random direction, _”Even if it is, there’s an infant alone in the woods, Haldeth!”

“We don’t know it’s alone, though!”

“No mother would let her babe wail like that – hungry and in pain. The child’s alone.”_

Somehow she slipped around him and Haldeth regretted training her so well in that regard. Even though she only had one boot on, she was moving so fast he was forced to scrabble about to catch her up. She turned this way and that, following the pitiful, wretched wails of the child. It was the sort of sound that tore at a man’s eyelids. But then, through a particularly rending peal, Haldeth heard something else entirely and it made him reach ahead blinding and drag Rosmarin back towards him by her braid. Once she was within his arm’s reach, he wound one around and clapped it over her nose and mouth. As soon as he did that, she stopped trying to shake him off and went as still as he was. Through the trees came the unmistakeable sound of battle and death.

Dreadful as it was, there was only one thing to do now. He lowered his hand from his mistress’ mouth and shifted silently to take her hand in his. Their eyes met briefly and Haldeth mouthed a single word at her. She nodded even as her eyes flicked to where she could hear Rangers dying. Tears stood in her eyes, illuminated by a shaft of afternoon light.

_”We must run,”_ he said and no sooner had he spoken did a thick, bristling shaft embed itself in the tree by his head.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

In an instant they were off, him pulling her on after him as he tried to find a way to see her clear of the ambush that had closed in around them. They did not stop until the sun had westered and even then it was only because she could go no further. Her one bare foot was bloodied as she fell, gasping to her knees. Haldeth spun about, looking for some sign of pursuit.

_”We cannot remain here,”_ he gasped and turned to where she lay, chest heaving for air.

_”A moment. I need to bind my-“_

Another bristling arrow ended debate and even though he was exhausted, Haldeth leapt forward and gathered his mistress up to resume the race. He ran past the setting sun and into the evening until he could go no further.

Haldeth set the Lady down at the foot of a small hillock. He could hear them coming. There was little point in trying to elude them now. His best chance, exhausted though he might be, was to try to fight them off. He had half drawn his sword when a man emerged from the shadows.

_”Hold!,”_ the fellow called in Adûanic.

_”Come no further,”_ Haldeth panted all the same, sweeping his sword all the way free.

_”If you stay here, they will discover you,”_ the fellow said and this Haldeth knew to be true.

_”I know of a safe place,”_ the man said, _”But we must hurry.”

“Your name?”_ Rosmarin asked from the darkness behind Haldeth.

_”Garrimond, m’Lady – I am honoured to serve amongst the Rangers of Arnor.”

“I know that name,”_ Rosmarin murmured but still Haldeth hesitated.

_”If you will not come away, perhaps you might permit me to stand with you,”_ Garrimond asked.

_”I see little option, Haldeth,”_ Rin murmured, _”Do you?”_

Though he had little liking for it, Haldeth answered by sheathing his sword. At that the other Ranger approached them.

_”Careful,”_ Haldeth told him, _”My mistress is injured.”

“We must delay no longer,”_ Garrimond said and swiftly led them further into the darkness.

By the time they reached Garrimond’s place of safety, Rin had lapsed into sleep in Haldeth’s arms. He hunched to fit the pair of them through the hut’s low door. The interior was simple and rustic, a table and chair and a narrow cot that Garrimond waved Haldeth towards. He set the Lady down upon it, trembling with fatigue himself, while Garrimond lit a lantern from the hearth coals and brought it closer. He clucked his tongue at what the light revealed.

_”This will not do,”_ he said and set the lantern down.

_”There was no other choice,”_ Haldeth told him, _”We had to run or be taken by them.”_

Garrimond nodded sadly, _”I know…I found the others. Over there on the shelf over the hearth you will find a small bag. Bring it here while I pour water.”_

Haldeth located a small cloth pouch that smelt of herbs and other things good for healing and fetched it back to the cot. Garrimond, meanwhile, poured water into a bowl and brought it to the cot. He had found rags too and Haldeth peered at them to ensure they were clean.

_”Fear not, Ranger of Cardolan, I know who your mistress is,”_ Garrimond told him and Haldeth forced himself to step back again out of the other Ranger’s way.

He watched Garrimond sprinkle a packet of white powder into the water and then soak rags in it. He lifted the sodden cloths towards Rosmarin and Haldeth could not restrain himself.

_”Wouldn’t hot water be better,”_ he asked.

Garrimond lowered the rags again and considered Haldeth a moment.

_”Perhaps you might want to check that we were not followed. It would not do for us to be surprised now,”_ the ranger said and Haldeth knew it for what it was.

He sidled to the door and pushed outside again to leave Garrimond to his task. In the darkness beyond Haldeth stared up at the stars overhead. Three men were dead, one of them the Wolf of Cardolan no less. It was a stunning loss that would affect his mistress profoundly. If Mardil had not gotten clear away on his run to Fornost, the tally would rise to four. He had no idea how it was even possible. Four experienced Rangers taken just like that and in Western Arnor too. Still it could have been worse. At least he had managed to get Rosmarin free and clear. He had not failed her even if it meant he had left his fellow Rangers there to die.

By the time Haldeth returned to the hut, Garrimond had finished up. He checked to find Rosmarin still asleep, her injured foot neatly bandaged in such a way that he thought even she’d approve. He glanced over to where the other Ranger sat and nodded with gratitude.

_”She has lost a surprising amount of blood. Her foot is badly injured.”

“It could have been worse,”_ Haldeth said and finally permitted himself to sit down.

With Garrimond in the hut’s only chair, Haldeth perched on the wooden frame of the cot. The other Ranger watched silently as he slipped inexorably into the grip of his exhaustion and it was not long until Haldeth was curled upon on the pressed earth floor beside his mistress’ bed.

Garrimond waited until he heard the rumble of Haldeth’s snoring before he rose. He approached and considered the two sleeping forms for a long while. Then, slowly, Garrimond drew his dagger.

_”Forgive me,”_ he whispered as he lifted his arm.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The crows. It was always the crows, Aragorn thought, as a new wave of disgruntled cawing was set off by his men. Down on the stream bank, the gruesome trophy that had been left there on a rough wooden frame had been taken down. It was a hell of a thing, the king thought, for a man such as the Wolf of Cardolan to be put on display in ignominious death like that. Who know how much longer he would have hung there like that had a hunter not been alerted by the crows.

The site was littered with thickly bristled arrows and that alone told Aragorn who was responsible for this. The fact that his cousin was nowhere to be found was either a very good thing or very bad. It was too early to say which yet. A piercing whistle indicated something had been found. Aragorn tensed, dreading what it might be but there was no subsequent signal to indicate it was another body. Soon one of his Rangers came trotting back from across the stream.

_”A trail, leading north and east,”_ he said, pointing the way.

_”Pursue it!”_ Aragorn nodded and the man whirled away to see to the king’s bidding.

Aragorn’s fists clenched and unclenched. He wanted to track it himself. As he wrestled with the idea Massuil pounced.

_”You know who did this as well as I,”_ the irascible old man declared, _”And it makes no sense whatsoever!”_

Aragorn turned to consider the elderly Ranger, _”Perhaps it was opportunistic.”_

Massuil snorted contempt for that, _”Ha! If it was opportunistic we’d be gathering up Moricarni corpses now.”

“They shouldn’t even be this far West!”

“They were…and they made sure we knew it. Made sure we noticed.”_

Aragorn looked down to where the rough wooden frame still stood, empty now.

_“Think boy! Think!”_ Massuil urged him, _”Why would they take the risk, eh? They’d have to know you’d come after them like a dragon chasing his plundered gold. They’ve had a good three years now to strike at your cousin and they haven’t bothered. Now this, and while the Company is crawling all over the East! And it’s not like the Lady would go quietly with them – not that one! Why would they invite the trouble when their plates are already so full?”

“A message,”_ Aragorn said and Massuil threw his arms up.

_”Well that’s obvious, but to who?”_

Aragorn was quiet a long while, staring at his dusty boots, as he twisted the old Ranger’s question around. When he looked up again, Massuil was peering straight at him with both eyes, including the one that did not see any more.

_”A dead man,”_ the old man said, nodding, _”That’s who.”_

Massuil’s words struck new dread into Aragorn’s heart. If he was right and if the Moricarni had their hands on Rosmarin there was no telling what they would do so as to lure their avowed foe out. And how could Hanasian comply when he was dead? It was truly diabolical.


----------



## Elora (Aug 10, 2015)

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The rag was pulled from her mouth not long after the blindfold was taken away. She did not waste time sucking down fresh air.

_”Please,”_ she begged, _”You don’t have to do this!”_

The man she begged looked at her sadly as he uncorked his water skin.

_”I’m afraid that I do or otherwise I'd not do it,”_ he told her as he raised the skin to her lips, _”Though I have no liking for it.”_

The tepid water coursed down her throat and spilled over her chin.

_”I have children!”

“I know…six of them…but they have aunts and uncles…my nieces have no one else but me. Please, drink some more.”_

He poured water into her mouth again and she was forced to swallow or drown.

_”How is your foot?”_ he asked as he stoppered the skin and replaced it on his belt.

Garrimond did not wait for an answer as he crouched to see for himself. Even though he’d bound her hand and foot, gagged and blindfolded her and murdered Haldeth, the Ranger had done an excellent job tending her foot. It pained her less and less with each passing day. He finished his inspection and nodded with satisfaction.

_”Very good. Shall we move on, my lady.”

“I hope you rot, Garrimond. I hope they find a dark cold cell and leave you there.”

“They probably will, your Grace. I have resigned myself to my fate. I recommend you do the same.”

“Whatever they’ve promised you they won’t-“_

Garrimond tugged the gag back into her mouth but as he was doing so, something distracted him. He was usually so careful to keep his fingers clear of her teeth but this time he failed to be cautious. Rin bit him hard, the metallic taste of blood thick on her tongue, and Garrimond roared with sudden pain. Finger injuries were painful, as she well knew, and while he was grappling with that sudden onslaught, Rin wriggled away to roll as fast as she could down the slope he had paused upon. Rocks and sticks and tufts of grass jabbed at her ribs and hips but she screwed her eyes shut and hoped the jolting roll did not snap a rib or shatter her arms. Once she was at the bottom, she was fresh out of ideas.

Rin landed face first with a pained grunt and spat Garrimond’s blood out onto the ground. She could hear the Ranger shouting on the slope but as she wriggled around the noise cut off. A large looming shape stood between her and the sun and she squinted up at what was probably certain death.

_”Great. Just great,”_ the shape declared, nonplussed, _”You’re not supposed to be here!”

“Videgavia?”_ she asked, stunned, and the shape sighed as if she had just dealt him a great injury.

_”Why is it always me,”_ the shape grumbled as he knelt down beside her.

Still a little stunned, Rin attempted to wriggle away.

_”And why do you always make things harder than they need to be? Hold still, you idiot! Do you want me to leave you trussed up like this? Yes, it’s me…now stop wriggling and hold still. Wouldn’t want to accidentally stab you or anything,”_ Videgavia direly muttered.

He severed the bonds at her wrists first and then her ankles, _”What have you done to your foot? You can’t walk, can you?”

“I can too, mostly…and don’t you start with me, Videgavia! Where the hell have you been? You’re under arrest!”

“Oh, sure, of course I am,”_ he said, grunting a little as he hauled her up and over her shoulder.

_”Did you find Beragil?”_ she asked, her voice muffled by Videgavia’s dusty cloak.

_”Can this wait until we’re somewhere more suitable?”_ he asked as he set off at a trot.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

[OOC: Please note my co-writer backtracked in time for backstory reasons]

*Misty Mountains – Eastern Flank, Rhovanion –  IV 57 – Spring*

Losing the trail was a bitter pill for to swallow but they did not abandon hope. Hanasian and Videdgavia pushed west over the mountains towards Eriador as the melting snow allowed, while Beragil and his Rhuadur brethren went east following a track. Somehow, whether by coincidence or design, the five men met again at the burned out cabin. After combing the ruin, they gathered under the withered oaks to camp for the night. Unsettled, Videgavia stood at the perimeter of the charred earth and stared at it. This set Hanasian to thinking. As the sun set, the Rhuadar rangers established a watch while Hanasian got a fire going. Anyone and everyone, including the one they hunted, would know they were there by the fire’s bright glow.

Videgavia returned, crouched and silent, as Hanasian coaxed the flames to life.

Hanasian leaned back as the hungry flames too and as the fire spluttered into steadier life he said to the watching Daleman, _”You know it as well as I. He got out, even if we don’t know how. I suspect he used the cabin fire as a diversion of sorts. He’d be He is heading north back to Dale as fast as he can.”_

Vid tossed a stick into the hungry blaze, _”Why? The Dale Guardsman would be very much alerted.” 
_

Hanasian nodded, _”Yes they are, but he need not see a single guardsman if he doesn’t press too far in. The Moricarni had supporters there, supply and a line of communication to the west. These have been eradicated, but he may still have a sleeper up there. I suspect he only led us down here to get us out of the way.” 
_
Hanasian took his pipe out and scraped together a bowl from what was left in his empty pouch. A twig had it lit in no time.

Vid took a strip of jerky out and gnawed at it a while, thinking,_ ”You managed it. I suppose he has too. You’ve a suspicious mind Cap.” 
_
Hanasian let a slow stream of smoke out,_ ”Cap? … you’re ‘Cap’ now. Or have you left your duties to others while you run after this phantom with me? You need to go back. Take up the captaincy again, then resign. Do it right Vid. It isn’t fair to the others.” 
_
Vid nodded as he pitched another twig into the fire,_ ” I know. I was going to head west no matter. The rivers are still quite high, but I think they’re passable.” 

”Take Beragil and the scout with you. They are good rangers and they are Company. They need to settle up with their campaign command too.”, _Hanasian said, his pipe out to dump the ash.

He sighed then and put the empty pipe back to his mouth,_ ”Massuil, Aragorn too, never held much with deserters.”
_
Videgavia ducked his head and winced. Neither, he thought, did the woman who actually commanded the campaign. But Hanasian had no idea about that and now was not the time to inform him. Vid looked out to where one of the Rhuadurians stood watch.

He asked, _”What of the quiet one? Is he staying with you?” 

“I think so. He is very observant. Has secrets he does, and I get the feeling he is looking for something or someone himself. But that is not my business. He is wise in the ways of the North Country, and we are going north. His skill will be needed,” _Hanasian answered.

Vid nodded, then asked,_ ”How will you split those two? They’re like brothers.” 
_
Hanasian nodded but had nothing to offer on that. He leaned back against a tree trunk and rested his chin upon his chest. A moment’s sleep was worth much at such times. Videgavia stood and decided to relieve the scout that would travel with him and Beragil.

When the scout later rose to relieve the quiet, secretive ranger in the early morning, Hanasian was awake. He watched the ranger that he had decided would join him north pad back towards the oak trees. As he lowered himself to the ground, Hanasian broke his silence.
_
”I think I can count on two hands if not on one the words I’ve heard you say,” _Hanasian observed.

The Rhuadurian shrugged and said after a moment, _”Don’t have nothing to say.” 
_
Hanasian stood, preparing to relieve Beragil,_ ”That’s fair. You’ve already earnt your Company name anyway. Even Beragil refers to you as ‘Quiet’. But I like to know a little about those I travel with. You’re secrets are your own and I don’t want your biography, but I need to know your name. What is it?” 
_
The Rhuadurian shrugged,_ ”Quiet.
_
Hanasian checked his blades while Quiet stared at the fire.

A moment later the Rhuadarian said,_ ”You said you didn’t want our names back in Bree.”
_
Hanasian leaned towards him, _”You’ve a hard life ahead of you ranger if you’ve not learned that things change. Get some rest. Come dawn we have many leagues to cross, you and I.” _


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanasian soon sent Beragil back to the camp fire to eat and rest. In position, Hanasian watched the shadows and the stars, his mind wheeling furiously. By the time the eastern sky shaded blue, his thoughts had narrowed to the path they would take and what it was they would look for. Yes, he knew. He knew where he went wrong in losing their quarry.

The morning chill was wintry even if the sun rose a little earlier each day. The frost of the morning was lighter and there was even a bit of a chance that the sun would be warm this day. The five men sat about a fire that had failed to draw any Moricarni out and ate their trail ration slightly warmed. It was agreed that Vidigavia would head west with Beragil and the Scout, while Quiet would accompany Hanasian north back toward Dale. They said their farewells and rode off their separate ways.

Hanasian moved quickly, which concerned Quiet. He thought that they might miss something at the speed Hanasian had set but Hanasian clearly wanted to reach the north in haste. Their first break didn’t come until they stopped for the night. There would be no fire that night. With only two, they could not afford a watch and the last attempt had not yielded any Moricarni. Hanasian immediately set to writing in his journal before the day’s light failed entirely and darkness took them. Aside from the scratching of his nib across the rough paper stock, there was silence until Quiet suddenly blurted out his name.

_”Dauremir.”_

Hanasian looked up in surprise, _”I know that name!” _

Hanasian eyed him closely and then made a note in his journal. Dauremir shrugged, uncomfortable again, and picked up a branch that had recently fallen from the bare tree above. He eyed it before tossing it back to the ground in front of him.

Hanasian asked, _” You have Dunedain blood?” 

“So I am told,”_ Dauremir replied, wishing he had said nothing.

Hanasian went on, ”And your parents named you Dauremir. That is interesting!”[/I] [/I]

Dauremir looked over at Hanasian and warily asked, _”Why does my name interest you so much?”_

Hanasian nodded, saying, _”Well, for one, King Earendur of Arnor had younger twin sons. One that very name. He would become the first King of Rhuadur when Earendur died and Arnor was broken up. His twin brother Caontar became the first king of Cardolan. Knowledge of the Line of Rhuadur is even harder to find than those of Cardolan. It was said that the royal line died out when the Hillmen arose in rebellion and slaughtered the family. It led to most of the Dunedain either being killed or driven out where they fled to Arthedain.” 

“Well I can assure you there is nothing royal about my family,” _Dauremir said as he took a bit of jerky out to chew on, agitated now.

Hanasian nodded and decided he would let this be for now. He could look further into what is known of Rhuadar when he gets back…if he gets back. They were silent for a time as the night drew in around them, dark and cold.

Nothing more was said between the men as they pressed north. They tarried seldom and only at need. A moment’s rest by a pool gave Hanasian opportunity to study his appearance. His hair was greying on the left, but was near white and curled where it grew where he was burned. He used his knife and shaved his head close, leaving only stubble. There was nothing he could do about the scars. Would his wife, would his children even know him if he returned? Would they find him too terrible to behold? He returned to where Dauremir had remained with the horses and sat in quiet, dark thought. Even if they could bear the sight of him, he was not in the least assured that they could forgive him for what he had done to them.

The sky was fast turning from deep blue to darkness as the first of the bright stars began to show and Dauremir broke the long silence reluctantly, _”There has been no sign.” 

“Yes, I know,” _Hanasian replied, laid out his bedroll and stretched out upon it, _”Any sign we might have seen would have been a decoy. on the right track. Tomorrow you’ll go in and get supplies. We’ll be continuing north, where it is still winter.”
_
And that was that, even if Dauremir had no idea how Hanasian could be so sure that any signs they had sped past would be false. The following day, Hanasian hung back to avoid Dale while Dauemir went into town to collect supplies. It took them a number of days to acquire what they would need but once it was done, the two set out north towards Ered Mithrin (Grey Mountains) after a week or so.

They were only three days in before Hanasian said,_ ”We are being followed. They have some skill, but they are inexperienced. I suspect they are following you, for I know I have not been seen in town.” _

Dauremir nodded, not looking, _”I thought this would happen. I don’t believe they’ll cause us any trouble.” 
_
Hanasian scowled,_ ”That so? Having somebody on our trail? How could you know this unless you know who it is!” 
_
Dauremir looked out to the western horizon a moment, chosing his words carefully,_ ”I was noticed when we were at Hunter’s Rest. I didn’t see them clearly and but I didn’t want to compromise is us while we were there. I didn’t see them when I was in town this time, but I had that feeling on the back of my neck that someone had an eye on me.” 

“And you don’t think this will cause us any trouble,” _Hanasian replied before he shook his head, _”Then no trouble it will be. We’ll move on now, no camp this night. It will draw us closer to our quarry and put distance between us and whoever follows us.”
_
Dauremir was puzzled, for he expected Hanasian to question him harder , but opted to take the inexplicable reprieve the older ranger offered. They rested shortly until it was dark so that their hunter would think they readied for yet another cold camp. Then, as soon as twilight had deepened into night proper, they mounted up and continued north. Other than leading out into a creek and riding upstream for nearly a league, they did not bother to hide their track.

They were soon back in the snow, wet and cold and slick. It was near impossible to cover tracks in the spring slush and it revealed a solitary track. Hanasian was sure they were on the heels of their shadowy quarry, but he could not determine why the canny man had made no effort to conceal his path at least to some degree. Could he really think that they might not uncover his deception back at the razed cabin?

As for their tail, it appeared they had lost them, even if for a time. Whoever it was may be inexperienced, but they have the gift, and were learning quickly. They had been spotted when Dauremir and Hanasian had reached a high escarpment in the Greys where they could see far south into the lowlands. Their river decoy had worked but their hunter had guessed they were going north. It was doubtful they had regained their trail but the hunter pushed on none-the-less. Hanasian noted to not underestimate them. He also knew that whoever this hunter was, they knew Dauremir better than the Rhuadarian was aware of or prepared to admit.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Spring was late to come to the north and they were daily pelted with rain, snow, sleet and wind. But the two kept on, and one night they found shelter in a cave that was partially covered in ice. The dripping water had made the inside wet, but they were out of the wind, and even the horses enjoyed the relative warmth.

For three days the rains fell hard. Water flowed everywhere and creek beds that were dry most of the year raged with rain and melting snow water. A cave in of ice had blocked the mouth of the cave they were sheltering in, but the two worked at digging and moving the slabs of ice away so they could get out. It wasn’t until the fifth day that the rained slowed to a mere drizzle. Hanasian went out to scout the area and returned with tidings back.

_”We are either in luck or deep trouble. Somehow, our hunter has managed to negotiate the steep tracks in the rain and is now not far away. Our own tracks were obliterated by the slide and cave in. Our hunter is now on the track of our quarry.” 

“ Why is that lucky for us?”_ Dauremir asked, surprised.

Hanasian replied, _”Because they will set off any traps our foe may have set and when he makes a move against our hunter, we will have the upper hand on him.”
_
Dauremir stood, not hiding his concern, and Hanasian’s mild expression shifted into one that was as hard as stone.

Hanasian growled,_ ”Tell me who follows us or sit yourself back down!” _

Dauremir backed away, realizing the sudden threat in Hanasian’s demeanour was no ploy. He leaned against the damp cave wall and kicked at the river of water at his feet.

Then the Rhuadarian sighed unhappily and said softly, _”I’m not sure. I think it is someone who knows me well but I cannot be certain.” 

“Who do you know that would they follow you? You have to know!” 
_
Dauremir shrugged,_ ”I can only guess. But you are right. We will see if they draw out our Shadow.” 
_
Hanasian shook his head at Dauremir’s sudden change in demeanour and drew his sword, _”Well, if we’re going to see anything, we best get into position.” 
_
They managed to get out over the wet ice and snow and they climbed up to a rocky ledge and looked out to watch their hunter ride closer. Hanasian watched close for movement in the rocks. Dauremir kept his eyes on the hunter. Just when thought the hunter would ride straight up toward them, the rider stopped. The hunter dismounted and studied the ground. Then, having noted something, the hunter turned and made off in a westward direction. An interesting turn this was! Dauremir at first didn’t say anything to Hanasian, for he was intently watching and the rocks.

Later, when Hanasian’s eyes moved to search out their hunter, Dauremir said,_ ”They are in the draw, they turned west for some reason.” _

Hanasian squinted hard at the draw and then glanced briefly to Dauremir,_ ”That will go well for us. Look, the Shadow watches. He has revealed himself to us!” 
_
It was an advantage that Hanasian would not lose this time. They watched as he slipped back into his hiding place in the rocks, suspicious of the rider and likely just as curious as they were on why they turned west. Hanasian and Dauremir readied themselves and made way to the north while the break in the clouds prevailed. They had to be very careful.

The days started to grow longer but the wind, rain, snow, and sleet was relentless. Hanasian and Dauremir managed to keep on the trail of their stealthy quarry without him guessing they were following him. The horse he was riding helped in marking the way. Still, they were only able to follow him at a distance. They could not guess why he was lingering so far north in the Grey Mountains, slowly working his way west.

The days turned into weeks, and the weeks reached out into the summer months. The long days and the morning and evening twilight had them moving longer and farther each day. With supply running lean, Hanasian and Dauremir had to ration their remaining dried goods. At times they managed to find small game to eat, but it was always raw, for no fires could be lit. They would then have to move quickly, for the crows and vultures would soon start to gather. It was the same with their Shadow. He was much more careless now, almost as if he were confident of his success. He would even light a fire, as if he did not care who might find him. He seemed to have forgotten the men that had hunted him over mountain and dale.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

*Rhuadar – IV – 57, 17 Lothron  *

Father,

I have located the Free Company of Arnor and informed them of my position as campaign command. It is difficult to say how this has been received for the Company is in a state of uproar.

Tidings of the attack upon the Lady of Cardolan arrived before me and their new captain is the Lady’s foster brother – Lochared of Dunland. I am told the Company voted him in prior to taking the field.

He is overcome with grief for they believe the Lady to have perished and I have been unable to confirm whether or not she has survived. There are three, advanced in years now, with prior experience of the Moricarni. They hold that no one survives as a captive of this foe and there is no one to gainsay them.

Into the breach has come another, a former Ithilien Ranger by the name of Berlas. A steady hand, well regarded within the Company. The Gondorians amongst their number are particularly strong supporters. He has been able to moderate, to some degree, the Company’s blood lust.

Their hunger for vengeance is strong, Father. Unfortunately, Berlas served alongside the Lady for a time and he, too, is disinclined towards temperance.

I will do what I can to contain them, as I must, but I fear it will go ill for any the Company encounter here in Rhuadar. I have sent a small party of Easterling scouts ahead with instructions to warn those they find to flee.

I cannot help but wonder what has prompted our foes to attempt such a bold venture. The risks are many and for what? To seize the Lady of Cardolan? Surely they cannot think that would bring this campaign to an end.

If anything, it appears only to have spurred it on.

Yours,

Eldarion

Rhuadar Campaign Command


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


*Annuminas – IV – 57, 28 Nórui  *

Eldarion,

I have received disturbing reports concerning the Free Company and the use of wizard’s powder.

Rumours are ever the rats of war and they flourish within Western Arnor. Still, I must ask, is this true?

Yours,

A

Elessar Telcontar


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


* Rhuadar – IV – 57, 18 Cerveth  *


Father,

Sadly yes. Battle was joined shortly before dawn on Erulaitalë. It raged through the day and into the night and I will not soon forget it. The screams and moans of the injured and dying will, I think, haunt me to the end of my days.

The killing field was strewn with bodies torn asunder, limbs…I cannot go on to describe it adequately.

Battle was triggered by the sudden arrival of Moricarni fleeing ahead of the rangers that had pursued them from Fornost. I did not discover the ampules of power before the first was ignited and by then it was too late. There is none of the wicked stuff left now, of that I am certain.

By the following dawn, none of the Moricarni flushed from Western Arnor lived. By comparison, our losses were light. Nineteen dead, many more injured. Of those, perhaps two score are serious enough to merit removal from Rhuadar. Arrangements have been made.

Of the Rangers who drove the Moricarni into our savage arms, those of Arnor have since returned and those of Cardolan have been given leave to seek their mistress.

Yours,

Eldarion

Rhuadar Campaign Command


~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

*Imladris – IV – 57, 21 Ivanneth  *

Father,

I hope the Easterling messenger, Runner, found you with my hasty note. Now that I am arrived at Imladris I am able to provide a fuller report.

If Runner found you then you will know that the Lady of Cardolan was located, alive, in Rhuadar. Her captor is dead. She was returned to the Company by Videgavia of Dale, former Company captain. He was accompanied by two Rhuadarian Rangers, one of whom you might know – Beragil.

The Lady’s arrival was a moment of great relief and immense dismay. Her injuries were considerable. Videgavia reported that most were incurred during her escape. Bound hand and foot, her captor had halted atop a steep, rocky ridge far to the north. I believe her captor was attempting to elude the Company and those you have set to pursue the Moricarni attackers from Fornost. As Videgavia tells it, the traitor was distracted by either Videgavia’s presence or one of the Rhuadarian Rangers. The Lady seized the opportunity this presented and, after a brief tussle atop the ridge, hurled herself down it.

Beragil says that he killed the traitor, an arrow to the eye, when the man seemed likely to set off after her. Videgavia says he found her at the bottom, shaken and stunned but otherwise alert. He moved swiftly, keen to locate cover to take stock and put as much distance between them and whoever the traitor was seeking to meet with there.

By the time they regrouped and halted, the Lady had lost consciousness. It was only then that they realised how grave her condition was. Any rib that was not broken was cracked. It is a wonder her lungs were not punctured. Her right wrist was snapped and she was bruised black and blue from head to toes. There was an older injury to her foot, likely sustained during the initial attack at Fornost if I had to guess. At some point, a knife was taken to her, likely to quell her resistance. Most troubling of all, though, was a head injury sustained on her way down that wretched ridge.

The Company’s elation swiftly soured when Videgavia brought her in. The medics did what they could in camp and they tended to her well. The Company’s captain surrendered his position to Videgavia and retreated to his sister’s side. A vigil was mounted in which time she scarcely stirred. She woke once, briefly, confused and unable to recognise her own brother. She could not comprehend nor speak any language bar Dunlendic. I sent to Imladris then and there and some weeks later, my uncles answered my call.

They bore her swiftly back to Imladris, accompanied by her brother. Videgavia issued him a temporary leave of service. As for Videgavia’s own absence, he told me that he had gone in search of Beragil as approved by the Lady of Cardolan. I have been unable to confirm this with her directly, but it does correspond with the records she has kept. The Company has swiftly settled under his more experienced hand.

As of now, they scour Rhuadar for any Moricarni that might yet linger. Few have been found and I suspect the Moricarni may well be a spent force. Again, I wonder at what they hoped to gain.

Our cousin has steadily improved under my uncles’ care. They tell me they are optimistic. Bones knit and bruises fade, as we well know – but even the confusion that beset the Lady in Rhuadar has begun to recede.

Her household arrived a few days ago despite the concern that she may not recognise her children. It proved unfounded, thankfully, and I suspect her children will accomplish whatever my uncles cannot. They have taken measures to ensure the Lady and her household may remain in Imladris, beyond the Moricarni’s reach until this campaign is done.

I expect to remain here a little longer yet, another ten days and no more, before I return to Rhuadar.

Yours,

Eldarion Tel-Conntar

Rhuadar Campaign Command


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

*Northern Rhuadar –  IV 57 – Late Summer 
*
Berlas checked his men before sending them out on one last long-range patrol before they withdrew south for the winter quarters. He had many of his Tharbad men with him, and his recruits from their days in Tharbad now had plenty of field time under their belts. The young Rohirrim all now had nicknames bestowed upon them based on the skills and demeanour they had shown. It had been a week since they had any contact with the Moricarni, and it seemed they had given it their last in the battles they had fought a ways south.

Loch and most of the Easterlings had pushed their sweep east into the high country, seeking out any pockets that may have remained. They did the same to the north. But winter would be coming to the northern heights of the Misty Mountains, which some called the Angmar Mountains. They had pushed as far north and west as the low hills to the east of Mt Gram, and they were overstretched. Berlas knew that he had to make sure he was thorough, and so he planned this last foray.

He would send out six groups in sort of a star pattern from their main encampment on the upper Mitheithel where he would stay with the remaining men. They had instruction to gather information, and search and use any caches they may find, and secure that which they could not use or carry. Berlas doubted they would be back, but one never knew. If they came back next year, he would have a cache of his own. The groups were to avoid any fighting if possible, and to send word if strength was needed. He trusted his field sergeants, for they had done well since their deployment north. A couple were veterans, like Hamoor who had been with them since the Rhun campaign.

One group headed due east up the river into Hoardale, another would accompany them for a time before turning north and back west down a valley to the lowlands that lay between the mountain spurs. They would meet up with the third, which would go due north, then they would go west along the foothills until they met up with the fourth, fifth and sixth group coming around Mt Gram. It was the last three groups that would have the hardest terrain and the longest way to get to their waymeet with the others.

_”You all are as well supplied as can be and know what to do. I’ll expect you back here when you get here. The journey back may get rough if winter comes as early as it did last year. May you find only caches and no battles.”_

The men spent a few minutes on their farewells saying farewells and were soon formed up and ready to move out. It would be months before they would be back here again.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Signs of the waning of the short summer of the far north appeared with the dry withering of the scrub grass in the rocks. But for now, it was if not outright hot, it was quite dry. Hanasian wanted to take a hard look at their back-trail, so he left Dauremir to keep an eye on any movement of the Shadow while he set out for a day of back tracking. 

_”I’ll return by tomorrow evening,” _Hanasian said, _”I’m going to back sweep to that spring we passed. so we don’t fall into complacency. If you need to move to keep his track, do so. But it is appears he has likely settled for a day or two and I should be back by the time he moves. He is familiar with this far North Country. The rocks give little, so he likely has found water there and will not move for some time.” _

Dauremir nodded agreement with the assessment,_ “ will move around northwest up that way so we will be shaded in the height of day. Make haste, and bring back some of that water. We were too swift in our haste when we went by it.” _

Hanasian nodded as he handed the last full water bag to Dauremir and took the empty ones and the one partially full with him. He silently eased his horse away over the rise they had just come over and made his way back east. 

The itch between Hanasian’s shoulder blades had been there since yesterday. He was convinced they were being followed again and determined to see if this was indeed true. He’d said nothing of this, however, to Dauremir. His young companion was an excellent ranger but there was something about his silence and his reticence that troubled Hanasian.

Hanasian made sure he didn’t leave a track and cleaned any sign he saw they had left on his way back. He had hoped to come to the small spring they had passed earlier by nightfall, but he stopped short. Dismounting, he climbed up to a rock ledge to see what he might find. Sure enough, their hunter was back on their trail again. They’d been pursued since Spring, on and off, and yet over the months that had passed their hunter appeared to have learned nothing.

He saw signs of carelessness everywhere. The hunter’s horse rested by the spring while the hunter splashed in the water. All the hunter’s gear, water, satchel, knives, sword and bow were still lashed to the horse. Hanasian eased back from the rocky edge of his vantage. He picked up a small rock in one hand and a larger one in the other. With a hard hook he lobbed the small rock far overhead. Just as the small rock hit some rocks up the far side, he pushed the larger rock over the ledge. The small rock started a small slide in the loose scree. The resultant din made the hunter leap up, look about wildly and reach for a blade. Just as the hunter realised the blade was still on the horse, the larger rock crashed down. The horse spooked, reared and bolted up the track only to slow after a few spans when it sensed and then saw Hanasian’s horse.

Hanasian calmed the mare swiftly and began to study the gear the mare had carried off in her flight. Westernesse blades, Rhovanion bow, Rohirric horse. Scant food, no water, and a small pouch of Gondorian coin. 

Hanasian could hear the hunter struggling up the track, cursing in the common tongue, totally unaware that Hanasian was there. He sent the mare over by his horse, grateful that the pair seemed to get along well, then crouched behind a rock pillar where the track curved. The hunter stormed up the track then paused at the sight of two horses. 

_”Who did you find?”_ the hunter said, her voice raised in mild surprise and no small relief that she’d found her mare without too much difficulty.

Hanasian swiftly emerged behind her and wrapped a hand around the woman’s mouth, his blade pressed against her flank. A brief struggle caused the blade to cut through her leather jerkin and shirt but it drew no blood and she soon capitulated.

Hanasian whispered into her ear,_”You’re late. Dauremir was expecting you much earlier.”_ 

The sudden gasp at the mention of Dauremir’s name confirmed what Hanasian suspected. The woman not only knew the Rhuadarian, the ranger knew in turn who she was. Hanasian’s trust in Dauremir had been reserved since they had left Dale, and even more so when he did not tell of who tailed them. Hanasian spun her around, keeping grip of her wrist as he sheathed his knife. 

_”So you do know, and dare I say, seek him?” 

“I…. I don’t know of who you speak.”_

She said with hesitation, nervously darting her tongue over her lips.

Hanasian smiled at her grimly, _“I know better lass! He told me all about you, back when we first saw you followed us in Spring. I have to admit, though, that I thought you would be older.”_ 

She tried to pull away from him but Hanasian held fast to her wrists. He wasn’t getting too much information from her other than her body language.

He told her, _”I will release you if you promise not to do anything. Yes?”_ 

After another slight tug against his grip, she nodded grudgingly. Hanasian slowly relaxed his hands, she remained still, looking at him. Quiet though she was, her eyes betrayed her. He could see she was calculating distances and options, and he was reminded of another woman who would do exactly that had she stood in this young lady’s boots. Hanasian was ready for her next move yet she still made the distance to her horse quickly. Her hand did not fully grasp the knife she reached for in her saddle as Hanasian collided with her. The knife fell to the ground with them and he knew he had knocked the wind out of the girl. He got his knees under him and held her wrists to the ground as she tried to draw in new breath.

He said in a low voice, _”You lied to me girl and that was not wise. But Perhaps you didn’t understand what I said.”_ 

He stood, dragging the gasping woman up with him, and using rope from her horse bound her wrists together. 

_”This wouldn’t be necessary if I could trust you,” he told her, ” What is your name?”_ 

Still trying to breathe properly, she gasped, _”Didn’t Dauremir tell you?”_ 

Hanasian took up the reins of both horses in one hand and led the woman by her wrists in the other back down the track.

_”He was very protective of some information about you,”_ he told her, looking about to check no one was ahead or behind or above them, _”It’s getting dark, so we’ll go back down by that spring you found and camp there.”_ 

She nodded in agreement as if she had a say in the matter, and again he was sharply reminded of another. Though, were his wife here she’d be considering how best to roll down a mountain rather than actually comply. Fortunately, the young woman he towed along behind him seemed to have lost her will to fight and they settled by the water without further incident. 

With the woman secured to the gnarled tree with the two horses, Hanasian filled his water bags, and took the two from the woman’s horse and filled them as well. Finding a pouch of dried berries on her horse, he sampled a couple. He offered her some, but she turned her head away.

Hanasian finally said, _”Listen, I don’t think Dauremir would want us to get along like this. I prefer to take you to him unbound.” _

He offered her a drink next and after considering it carefully, she did not recoil.


She then heaved a forlorn sigh, _”Alright. Yes, I know Dauremir.”_ 

Hanasian shrugged, _”I already know that. I also know who you are to him. Like I said, he told me.” 

“Then he has told you I haven’t seen him in a long time?” _

Hanasian nodded. He was finally getting somewhere, which was good since he didn’t know how long he could fool her with his charade.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

_”Over a year at least,”_ Hanasian replied and added, _”Believe me, I know how that feels.”_

Hanasian released her from her bonds and watched as she stretched her arms but made no unwise moves. She retrieved her bedroll from her horse. Hanasian sat on a rock carefully looking on as she rolled it out.

Laying back and watching the sky darken, she said, _”My name is Caila and we have been married two years.”_

Hanasian realised then that there was quite a bit that Dauremir had failed to tell anyone, including Videgavia and his brethren. The young Ranger had an even younger wife for one. But, if this answered Hanasian questions about the Rhuadarian, it only triggered a much larger swathe of new questions.

Caila finally drifted off to sleep talking of how she wanted to see her husband again. Hanasian slept alert, sitting up. It was possible the young woman was deceiving him, but somehow he doubted it. The next morning came and Hanasian awoke with a start. He expected to find she had fled with everyting, including his horse. Certainly, it is what his wife would have done. But now, he found Calia was still there by the spring. He rose and went to offer her a hand full of dried berries and nuts to eat.

_”It isn’t much. Food is scarce here.”_

She stood and turned as she pushed her wet hair from her face. She scraped it up and tied it, then took the offered food.

_”Thank you,” _ she said haltingly and ate, studying Hanasian as he walled away again.

Before she could ask him his name, he turned and said to her, _”No, thank you. These were yours to begin with. Come, we should go. By day’s end, we should meet up with Dauremir.”_

Hanasian wasn’t sure what to make of Caila. She was perceptive enough, despite her initial hostility, to know that he was sincere. He could see that she believed he would lead her to Dauremir. He also knew she harboured no small amount of curiosity about him. It was best she did not know his name, though.

They rode at a fair pace, and by midday, they stopped at a saddle in the ridge. Hanasian looked about as he dismounted, taking a water bag and the pouch of the dried meat. He convinced the horses to eat the drying grass that grew in tufts amongst the rocks there. Caila dismounted and picked at more of the dried berries she had.

Hanasian broke off some of the dried meat and handed Caila the other piece, _”Here, take this.” 

He placed the other half in his mouth and peered into the bag at the last remaining piece before he tied it off. 

”You keep this as well,” _he said as he set the pouch into her hand. He slung a water bag over his shoulder and looked north.
_
”This is where I must leave you. I will have to borrow your horse. You take your things, these water bags, and my horse, and go due west on this track. You keep my cloak as well. Dauremir may not want to be found by someone who isn’t me.” 

“No, he won’t,” _she agreed, _”Where do you go?”
_
Hanasian reply was a riddle.
_
“If my gut is right, I go to end this whole mess.” 
_
Calia’s confusion showed but then a coy expression that belonged only to the young crept over her features, _”Should I say that I killed you?” 
_
Hanasian shrugged, _”If that is your wish, lass. I doubt you two will be talking about me over much, given it’s been over a year since you have seen each other. You should get moving if you want to change that today. You stay safe.” 
_
She smiled openly at him, taking no effort to conceal her feelings and Hanasian found himself wondering why Dauremir had stayed away from her so long. Or didn’t talk about her, or conduct himself like a husband separated from his wife by unwelcome circumstance. Then again, the same questions could be asked of him. Or so Hanasian supposed as he whispered to his horse and sent her up the track.

Caila turned back and said,_  ”I still don’t know your name!” 
_
Hanasian mounted up on Caila’s horse and mare seemed anxious over this change of events. He turned the horse around a few times before he called out to Calia, _”You can ask Dauremir when you find him!” _

She turned and rode forth over the rise. Swamped by his large cloak, she resembled a small wraith. He watched her until she dropped over the ridge and was out of sight, hoping he had not just sent her to her death. Dauremir was either going to be surprised and very happy to see her, or surprised and not so happy when Caila finds him. And find him she would, for Caila’s tracking abilities were good for all that they were still developing.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanasian turned Calia’s spirited mare to the north and made his way down the steep embankment. The rocks rattled behind him as he sprinted the horse out onto the still snowy flat. He wanted to make speed and he read the horse well. She was a fast one. Hanasian was guessing at a good place to cut back south. He had seen it on vague maps and so he sought the easiest way. The chill air was growing ever colder by the day here in Forodwaith and it would be too soon before winter’s grip held this far northland in its sway. Working back up and southwest, Hanasian did his best to avoid the worst of the rocky ridges and peaks that reached westward called the Mountains of Angmar.

If he stayed north and followed along them west, it would lead to Carn Dum where no man wished to go. Mt Gundabad was his mark, and hills of the Ettenmoors. With a diligent search and only passing it once, he found the one canyon that cut through these mountains with the least rise. The rocky outcrop shielded its opening from sight in the grey mists, but could be seen easier while moving back to the east. Though the days grew ever shorter, Hanasian was blessed with clear and relatively warm weather through the waning days of summer but for the one day he passed the canyon.

He rested the night at its mouth, knowing the season was quickly turning of autumn which could last a mere days here before the winter winds and snows started. When he awoke in the morning to fog, mist and greyness, he made haste south up through the canyon. He made good headway despite having to dismount and walk his horse up some rocky slopes. Finding a place to rest after the night fell was difficult, and Hanasian started moving south as soon as there was enough light to see. It was this morning that the first rain and wet snow blew in from the north. Winter had come to the Northern Waste.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


The company scouts made good time to their designated points. The second and third both found only supply, and a lot of it. Most was sorted through and taken, with the rest hidden well away. It wouldn’t be found by any who had left these caches, and they noted that it had been some time since anyone had been there. They hoped the hoarders had gone south and were wiped out in the southern battles. They met up at the foot of the valley as they watched the declining weather form over the Mountains of Angmar to their north. 

The first was led by a young Rohirrim sergeant that Berlas thought had some leadership potentia. This would be his first small unit command. They moved easily along the high reach of the Mitheithel to its headwaters, where the trickle of the waterfall fell from high over the cliff wall that was the Misty Mountains. They searched caves and crevices but found little. There was sign that the Moricarni had been there, but not in quite some time. 

The fourth under Sergeant Sticks missed their primary route and they ended up going north up a deep ravine just to the east of the cliffs of Mt Gundabad. Their timing was good, for the second and third had made good time on the edge of the valley, and met the fourth when they emerged from the ravine. They found nothing. No sign of caches and no sign that anyone had been there in decades. 

The fifth led by Sergeant Flint had the hardest route, having to traverse several ridges as they went west then north around the west side of Mt Gundabad. They collected several caches of food but nothing else. As with the other groups, they found nobody. Their only enemy was the route, and this set them well behind schedule. The deteriorating weather added to their hindrances. Surely by the time they got to the far point, the sixth would in position, for they had an easier way to go at the edge of the lowlands to the west.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanasian was tired and hungry, and had no idea when he would ever eat again. Forodwaith gave very little for a man to eat in its short summer. There was a reason so many maps just called it the Northern Waste. He was unsure how things went with Dauremir and the young woman he had sent forth toward him. He hoped the best for them, but he really had no time to care. It was strange what came to mind in times like these. Hanasian had traversed the narrow passage through the Mountains of Angmar and crossed the valley into the hills of the northern Ettenmoors. The young horse was easily distracted by the green grass of the valley floor, and Hanasian was glad for the heavy low cloud and mist. Though he could not see the hills south, so to could he be seen. Still, he estimated he would still get west of where the Shadowy one would be, even if he had moved. It was a gamble to do, but one he hoped would pay off. 

He had gained the edge of the Ettenmoor Hills, and soon discovered he was well west of where he thought he would be. He saw a flicker of light in the greyness, and the heavy scent of wood-smoke hung in the air. He dismounted the horse at a low break, leaving the horse to forage much sought after and needed grass. He waited for nightfall before moving forth toward the camp. The glow of the fire could be seen flickering against the rocks and the scrub as he crept up toward the blaze. Whoever it was, they had no night discipline. He could see nobody on watch. Climbing up to the edge of the flat where the fire was, he lifted his head and the fire came within sight. He could see nobody nearby the fire or anywhere within its light. It blazed bright, so it had been recently stoked, and there was a kettle hanging with water just beginning to boil. Hanasian stayed in the shadows and watched. He may have alerted them but there was no sign of anyone. Maybe when the kettle comes to full boil, someone might appear. 

He didn’t have to wait long. The boiling pot drew out someone. They moved ever so cautiously, sword drawn, turning and looking slow. A second figure followed, watching behind and ready with a short sword. Whoever they were, it was clear that it was not their camp. They had paused on the far side of the fire and turned slow, looking hard. Hanasian remained frozen and blended in with the rocks he was behind. 

It seemed like he came from the sky, dropping down from a rocky ledge above the flat. A tall figure dropped down and kicked the kettle of boiling water toward the two who were for the moment surprised. The man in front quickly leapt toward the attacker, but the one that was following did not move so fast as they were looking away. The water hit their hand and arm and they cried out as the sword dropped from their hand. A knife flew toward them and hit with a thudding sound and they fell back. The attacker paid them no further mind as he turned toward the other who had tried to impale him with their sword.


A ring of steel told of the move being deflected, and they fought hard. Hanasian watched close, and with their turns in the firelight, he recognized the man as the shadowy one whom he sought. It was time for him to join the fray while he had an ally in the fight. Hanasian stood and sprinted up and leaped onto the flat from the rocky ledge, sword drawn. The shadow knocked the other man back with a blow, and turned to access the new threat. Now faced with two sword-wielding opponents, he parried Hanasian’s first lunge. But it gave the other man time and he hit the shadow with his sword. His turning saved him from serious wounding, but wounded he was, and he knew he had to get himself out of this situation.

Hanasian was pushed back and nearly stumbled over the fire pit, but corrected his fall. He glimpsed at the fallen one that was before him. It was a woman! Caila! She looked very much dead with the blood seeping out onto her leather vest from where the knife had sunk in to her. Hanasian now knew the other man was Dauremir. If she was indeed his wife, he will be sorely grieved by her fall. 

Hanasian got around and stabbed at the shadowy man, rending his cloak and splattering blood. But he spun so fast that Dauremir’s killing blow missed, instead he fell forth, taking a hit from the shadowy one in the neck at the edge of his leather collar. He staggered forward, but not before getting his sword tangled in the legs of the shadowy one, causing him to stumble. Dauremir fell face first down by the rock where his wife lay. 

Hanasian wasted no time and turned on the shadowy one, keeping him on the defensive and managing to severely cut one of his arms. This time the shadowy one stumbled over the fire pit. Hanasian wasn’t expecting it and his lunge only caught the shadowy one slightly in the side. But the Shadowy one hit Hanasian in his right leg, causing him to fall to the side hitting his head on a rock. His vision blackened, and he knew he would be finished if he lost it now.

He struggled to his knees, and he saw Shadow rise in the firelight. As he stepped forward to finish him, he screamed and fell back. Hanasian faded and fell forth on his face. He was sure he saw someone behind the Shadow take him down, but could not be sure. He fell away into either death or dreams and visions…


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanasian’s eye opened to light. It was grey, cloudy, and cold. Rain was falling lazily upon him. He had a bad headache, and his leg hurt badly. 

_”Just like Bree, except I’m not on fire this time,”_ he mumbled to himself.

He pulled himself up to sit and realised that he had a crude bandage on his head, and one on his leg. His vision was blurred, but he looked up to the sky to let rain hit his face, and he wiped his hand over his eyes. He looked again to see the fire they had fought around was out, with only grey mud in the ring of rocks. He looked past that and saw legs and boots. Hanasian stood, so dizzy that he nearly fell, but he righted himself to take a stunted step toward them. There lay Dauremir, with legs coming out from under his cloak. His head lay in the lap of Caila, who was wrapped still in Hanasian’s old cloak.

She stared out past him, not really seeing Hanasian’s unsteady approach. He sat down hard next to her, but she didn’t even flinch. Hanasian might think she was not alive had it not been for the steam that rose from her. But there was no steam coming from Dauremir. She sat there staring, slowly running her fingers through his hair.

Hanasian said, _” Caila … you’re alive! I saw you dead!”_ 

She went on as if she did not hear him. Hanasian turned and grabbed her hand, Dauremir’s hair among their fingers. He leaned over and looked into her dark eyes and squeezed her hand. 

_” Caila!”_ 

Her wet lashes fluttered heavily. Then she blinked and seemed to look into Hanasian’s eyes. Wherever she had been, she was back now.

Hanasian told her, _” Caila, I need you with me! Do you hear me?” _

Her lashes again fluttered as her head started to drop. Hanasian squeezed her hand and put the palm of his other hand gently against her cheek, lifting her gaze back to him. 

_”Do you hear me?”_ 

He said as he lightly tapped her cheek and cupped her chin. Moving to follow her gaze, he brought it back to him. 

_”Caila, I need your help. Stay with me and we’ll see to this. Are you with me?”_ 

He lightly tapped her cheek again. At this she reached up, grabbed his hand and squeezed tightly. Her fingers wound around his other hand to match and she nodded weakly. 

_”He’s dead!” _she whispered, shuddering,_ ”Why?”_ 

Hanasian held her to him, aware that she would need to grieve before anything else could be done. She sobbed brokenly and it was difficult for him to bear. How had his wife sobbed, his children, and who had comforted them? Finally, Calia pulled back and gazed down at her husband. She stroked his lifeless cheek. 

_”You must go now, my beloved.”_ 

Hanasian leaned back and Caila lifted Dauremir’s head from her lap. She slid herself out from under him and pulled the cloak around him as she lay him down on the ground. Hanasian could see her rent leather armor and the blood soaked tunic. While she had clearly tended to him and Dauremir, she had not tended herself. A knife had pierced her left shoulder, clearly causing her a great deal of pain. Hanasian could see that she had used Dauremir’s tunic for his bandages. 

_”You’re still bleeding! I though I saw you dead, so how you live and breath now is beyond me. Allow me to see to this,” he said._ 

Hanasian picked up his knife out of the mud and wiped it clean on his leg. Caila flinched when he cut away at her leather vest. He looked into her glazed eyes and it seemed to calm her. He peeled back the collar of her tunic to expose the wound where the knife had been. It wasn’t as deep as it appeared as her vest did its job well, but it still bled slowly. 

_”My apologies, lass,”_ he said as he tore off the sleeve of her tunic to use as a bandage. 

_”You know you have taken a wound near to your heart, but your leathers have turned the blade just enough to save your life. I must clean and dress this.”_ 

She turned her head away and closed her eyes as she nodded slightly, braced for the pain. He cleaned it as carefully he could and while it elicited a low moan of pain, Hanasian was still impressed with the young lady. She bore the pain better than many a man who had served in the Company. He dressed it as best he could in the dirty field environment, remembering all that he had learned before in battle, and he had observed Rosmarin say and do when treating battle wounds on the field. As he worked, Hanasian wished his wife were here now. Her steady hands would do a far better job than he was. The thought popped into his head, as they had been doing since his path first crossed with Calia, before he could stop it. It brought sharp sorrow like a knife to him. He blinked against sudden tears and banished the thought from his mind. This had to stop, until the Shadow was dead! 

Close as the wound was to her heart, Hanasian suspected Caila would survive it. He would have stitched it if he could but he had nothing to hand for such a task. The burns on her hand and wrist would likely heal without scarring. She was in shock, broken by the death of her husband Dauremir, but Hanasian considered what little he knew of her spirit and determined that Calia would likely live through this terrible ordeal.

His thoughts turned again to the Shadow. The events that he knew and remembered kept running through his head. What had happened to him? Hanasian knew that the Shadow would now hesitate to kill him when he was down but now there was no sign of his foe. He was sure he seen the man hit by a blade and fall but where was his body? Only Caila could know, for it must have been her that struck that blow and saved his life. He would have to ask ask in time but right now the young woman was grieving. They needed to prepare her husband for burial and they needed to do it swiftly as they could. But exhaustion took hold, and they both fell asleep leaning against the rock.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

The sixth unit managed to round the hills and they climbed up to the highlands a bit early. Ravenclaw deemed it would be best as the way up was the easiest, and they would have a vantage point to the west and some to the north. He knew the fifth would be coming over the hills, and the combined second, third, and fourth would be either coming around the hills from the north or crossing the hills from the north. Right now, they would just settle in and wait and listen. Ravenclaw got everyone set for a rest before he addressed his group. 

_”I’ll need you two Rohirrim archers ready at all times. You will alternate resting, and will be ready to move when needed. You’re our only long-range threats we have. Points, you will be in charge of the forward observers. I want you to go with Echo and Looksee, and take a few of the others and go up to that high point up there. Take Fleetfoot with you to run messages. The rest of you set up perimeter here and keep watch. All of you, be careful what you shoot or swing at. We are expecting our comrades in the other groups. We don’t want to be killing our friends.” _

They all nodded, and moved to get their position set. There was no sign of any of the other groups that night.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


Hanasian awoke to a dying fire. He got up but soon discovered couldn’t walk very well. His new wound had aggravated the old one and he felt like he had now had a painful log for a right leg. But it did not keep him from digging up the fire pit with the sword he had found laying there. It was work breaking through the hard rocky ground, but the rain helped soften it some. Hanasian removed his leather vest, set it aside, and wrapped himself in his old cloak.

He gave Dauremir’s cloak to Caila with the vest, and said to her, _”You need to put these on. It will give comfort and some protection, and keep you close to him.”_ 

Caila wasn’t at first willing to bury Dauremir with the old cloak but she saw the wisdom of what Hanasian was saying. She nodded, and Hanasian then pulled Dauremir into the grave he had dug. Caila leaned down and kissed him before pushing some muddy soil onto him. Hanasian saw to the rest while Caila wept and turned away. When Hanasian had finished covering Dauremir, he arranged a pyre of rocks over him. At his head he pushed the sword he had used to dig with into the ground. It was the Shadow’s sword and his knives were there too. One Caila had pulled from herself and used against him. The other lay discarded to one side. 

Hanasian needed a rest, and he sat back against the rocks and let the rain splash against his face. Caila approached him and sat down beside him. In Hanasian’s large vest and Dauremir’s cloak she seemed small and frail. The strength and stamina within her, though, was more than her stature might reveal. Hanasian sighed and looked up at the heavy clouds overhead.

_”What happened, Calia? Where is your husband’s slayer? Tell me what you know”_ 

She lifted her hands and covered her face, then pushed back her limp wet hair back over her head.

She said, _”I know little of the battle, for I was burned and knifed before I could do anything. Dauremir was fighting as I fell. I hit the ground hard and I remembered no more until my eyes opened. I saw him then, staring at me and trying to speak. I saw the attacker turn and lift his sword, and at first thought I too was done. But I saw in the firelight that he was looking away, stepping toward where you lay.”_

Calia paused then and shook her head,_ ”I do not know what came over me. I pulled the knife from my shoulder and lunged at him. I slashed at his legs, cutting him deep behind the knee. He buckled, and I thrust the knife into his back. His elbow hit me hard in my face and he cried out. But I kept my grip on the knife and pulled it out of him. His blood spurted out onto me. Then jammed it into him again and he fell. I remember no more. I must have passed out. 

“When I awoke, there was no sign of him. He was gone. I followed the blood trail and it led over the ridge. Then I saw you laying there so I did what I could for you. Then, I only wanted to die to be with my beloved husband.”_ 

Hanasian was amazed at what Caila had done. If she had wounded the Shadow as bad as she said then he could not have gotten far. Hanasian knew he would have to look around before it got dark but for now, he dug into a pouch on his belt and pulled out a strip of stale jerky. 

_”Here, you chew this. I will have a look. When when I get back, we will need to move away from here.”_ 

Caila took the meat and gnawed at it with a hunger unique to grief. He didn’t tell her it was the last one. Instead, Hanasian got up and limped over to where she said the Shadow had gone over the ridge. There was blood all right. And it looked like he didn’t go over with much control. There were signs that he had fallen or tumbled.

He would have to go down and see what he could find. He looked about the area and found a satchel with a little food in it. The Shadow didn’t seem to be better supplied than they were, but every little scrap would help. Hanasian came back to the flat where he had left Caila, and she had summoned the two horses she and Dauremir had rode on. Hanasian’s horse was overjoyed to see him and Hanasian greeted her fondly.

Once in the saddle, he looked over to Calia, _”You have inherited your husband’s horse, so let us go and see if we can find your mare. I hope the Shadow one hasn’t found her first.”_ 

Caila led the horse to where Dauremir was buried, and the horse sniffed the ground and snorted a few times. Caila stood before the grave, and knowing she had to depart, she removed the gold ring that had a white stone upon it. She knelt and buried it under a rock and wet earth. She let her hand rest bon the rock for a time. Then she sniffled and wiped her cheeks with the back of her hand, stood and mounted Dauremir’s horse.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanasian led them down a steep scrabbly way and came to the bottom of the hills. He could see blood, even though the rain tried to wash it away, and he proceded slowly so as to not miss further sign. Wounded as he was, Shadow was a master of escape. They soon discovered that he had found Caila’s mare. It appeared he had set off west toward the Hills of Angmar. The man was bleeding badly to leave such a track. That he could even mount a horse wounded like that was astounding. Unfortunately, darkness was closing in around them and the rain showed no sign of letting up so Hanasian looked for a place for them to rest.

He found a spot where the high rocks overhung the ground, and it was not as wet as being out in the rain. It was shelter enough. They hobbled the horses and kept them close, and the two sat and leaned against the somewhat dry wall. It was not long before they were fast asleep. 

When first light came, they were huddled together and shivering. Winter was advancing fast in the North Country, and with little food and no fire, they were hard pressed to move. They pressed west and at midday found Calia’s mare trying to eat the nubs of dead grass. They brought her in, the mare’s coat daubed in her rider’s blood. While he Shadow was not there, Hanasian did not have far to look.

A few paces to the north, crumpled upon the ground, was the master of the Moricarni – the man they had taken to calling Shadow. Hanasian dismounted and studied his fallen foe. Shadow was pale, but somehow still alive.

_”It ends here,”_ Hanasian said as the man kicked in a feeble attempt at escape.

Hanasian drew his knife and leaned over the badly injured man _”I would leave you for winter’s wolves if I could be sure you would die.” _

As he adjusted his grip for the killing blow, Calia appeared at his elbow and stared down at the man.

_”My husband sends his regards,” _she hissed, crouched and slid one of Dauremir’s knives across the man’s throat. 

Shadow had lost so much blood that he could not even manage a decent spray. It bubbled, dark and thick as all life left him. The last thing he would have heard was Calia wretching beside him. It was clear to Hanasian that the young woman had never killed before and he hoped she would never have to again. Still wretching, Calia then took the dagger Shadow had wounded her with and plunged it deep into the man’s chest. Barely any blood emerged from that wound.

Calia spat several times to clear her mouth before she snarled, _”The wolves may have his rotting flesh, if they are so inclined.”_ 

She stood, tottering and Hanasian had to catch her even though he felt as though he had just fallen from a great height onto his head. All the years, all he had done, all the longing and grief for the loved ones he had abandoned and the rage at those who would do them harm. He had had been playing this moment in his head over and over. He had seen it many times, in many different ways, but never this. He did not know if he felt relieved or robbed.

A gust of wind blasted past them, soaking them with the drizzle it carried and giving them a chill. Hanasian stood and took Caila’s hand 

_”Come Caila, we have far to go and little to sustain us, and winter is biting at our heels even now.”_ 

They silently mounted their horses and they set off south even as the grey drizzly clouds pushed along the ground toward them. They would make their way around the north Ettenmoors, for Hanasian knew he could find shelter and supply there. But it would take some days, and they had little food for themselves and very little could be found along the way for the horses. With the fog and low clouds shrouding them most days, Hanasian at least didn’t have to worry too much about being seen.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

What Hanasian didn’t know was that the Company had been active as far north over the summer. Before the onset of bad weather and winter, it would be most likely they withdraw south. It would be a wise decision not to winter over this far north. Hanasian didn’t know they were up that far, but he and Caila approached the western escarpment of the Ettenmoors. It didn’t take long before he found an abandoned company camp. In style typical to company and ranger both, small caches of food and dry tinder were stowed. When he was Captain, he always encouraged this on a small scale. Hanasian thought about Molguv and his taking this to extremes hiding his loot. That had paid off a few times, but not usually for Molguv.

Unfortunately Molguv had not up here hiding things, or they would have beena bit better off. Taking the cache, Hanasian gave most of the food to Caila, who ate while he looked about to read the signs. The company had only pulled out a short time ago, and knowing their tactics, he knew that some would be left at strong points and watching to their rear for movement. He wouldn’t be surprised if they had already been spotted. Only the low cloud cover and mists kept eyes from seeing too far. Hanasian considered where their first one would be, and as he considered their path, he was torn between shadowing the company withdrawal south and bypassing their strong points, or to stay as far away from them as possible. Calculating the supply he had and what he found, he considered his preferred option to make his way west. He could make it unhindered, if only just, and not considering unusually bad weather conditions.

But what of Caila? Where is it she now goes? But for the day they had met by the spring, he had learned nothing more of her. He never again got to talk with Dauremir, and Caila had been quite silent in her grief and anger. He went back to where she rested and tended the horses.

He said, _” Caila, the days grow short and the weather harsh. Though it would seem the way to go would be south to stay ahead of the freezing weather, and follow and even find the Company of … Dauremir’s old comrades, I feel my path does not lie that way. I would like to make haste west to Fornost, or to Evendim for the City of Annuminas. 

“The road would be long and there will be winter chill and hardship with supply before I get there. My coming will be unlooked for and may not be seen if I go alone. I wish to go there for reasons that are many, but for one most of all. But I have to ask of you Caila, where does your path now lay?”_

Caila stood unmoving, petting the nose of her horse. She looked south, then west.

_”My path has always been to find Dauremir. It was what led me to Dale. I have found him, and I have laid him to rest. I have slain his murderer. I have no path now. I have nowhere to go. If west is where we are to go, then I will go with you.”_

Hanasian looked at her, knowing she was beginning to suffer remorse from the recent events. Her grieving had only begun. She also had no idea what it would take to get across the northern steppes in winter. He was a fool himself to even think of trying by himself, let alone with another.

He asked her, _”Where is it you come from?”_

She answered, _”The hills of Rhuadur.” 

“Why do you not return to your home?”_ Hanasian asked, aware that he had to tread carefully if he wanted Calia to divulge more of herself.

While she considered his question, he looked about and deemed it safe for them to rest there for a time. Caila’s stare told him she was swimming through the few years of her life, and trying to decide to confide in this greying scarred man with the squinting eye and a noticeable limp. She looked at him hard and tried to decide if she had ever seen him before. There was a vague sense of familiarity at times to his face, but when she tried to focus on that, it slipped away.

She said, _“You ask a lot of questions, yet I have yet to learn your name.” 
_
Hanasian took a deep breath and nodded,_ ”True on both counts. I’m not giving my name. You don’t have to trust me and I don’t have to ask questions. I didn’t trust your husband fully, but only because of his reluctance to tell me who followed us.”
_
He paused then and gave her the harsh news, _”I cannot take you west, for you would likely perish. Besides there is little supply for such a journey for one, let alone two.” 

“I am as hardy as anyone, even an ageing Dunedain man who will not tell me his name!” Caila replied scornfully, glaring at him.
_
Tears sprang into her eyes and it softened her expression sooner than she wished. Hanasian considered her for a moment.
_
”I am sorry for your loss, Caila. I did my best to make it not so. If you make your way south, you will come into contact with the Free Company probably within a day. You tell them old cap sent you to them, and they will likely be kind to you. But be prepared for many questions, many more than I would ask. Perhaps we will meet again, and I will tell you my name. Now, I’m going to make my way west.” 
_
Hanasian turned to mount his horse.
_
”Wait… I…” _

Hanasian didn’t hesitate and soon in his saddle. He down at the tearful, young lady that stood before him, appearing.

Caila went on, _”… I’m sorry… you may ask, and I will answer your questions!” 
_
Hanasian checked his satchel and made sure all was secure. He had little as he left most with Caila on Dauremir’s horse. He made ready to ride.

Panic filled Caila’s voice as she grasped his boot and said, _”Please hear me! I owe you much, even my life! I only wished to know the name of the man who stood fast with my husband and I. I will not ask your again! I do have family! There is someone else I seek. I will tell you all! Please stay?”
_
Hanasian turned his horse around as Caila fell back. Hanasian waited for her to pull her dark wet locks from her face before he pointed to a crevice in the rocky ledge.
_
”Neither you or I would get too far down our paths this day. We will pass the night over there. You can tell me of yourself.” 
_
Caila breathed a sigh of relief, clearly fearful of being left on her own here. Hanasian, too, was relieved that his bluff had worked. It was not wise to leave her alone in such country, and he would not have done so, but nor did have any alterative bluffs to elicit the information he needed to help her. It was only her brave but foolish naivety that led her to go alone to seek her husband. She had no fear of the unknown. Nor could Hanasian know the current mood of the Company and how they may react to finding a lone rider on their tail, or if they would listen to anything they said. And there could be Rangers about in these parts. And though much more restrained now than in the days of the War, there was still evil that lurked and the rangers meted out swift, deadly attention to.

Hanasian dismounted and said sternly,_ ”Go get your horses.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

*Company Camp*

Looksee climbed up with a waterbag and sat on the rock next to his comrade.

He asked, _”What are you doing Echo?” 

“Knitting. What do you think I am doing up here on this point?”_ Echo answered irritably.

Looksee fell quiet as Echo tried to focus his hearing again. He finally shook his head and took the water bag from Looksee.

Looksee, eternally curious, asked, _”Do you hear anything?”_ 

Echo shrugged as lowered the water, _“I would like to say yes, but when I think I hear a voice, I try and listen harder and all I hear is the blasted wind. Yet since you said you thought you saw a something moving in the greyness the other day but you couldn’t be sure, I’ve been hearing things. A voice, maybe two.”

“Different to the ones in your head, you mean?” Looksee asked with a grin and then, “You tell Ravenclaw?”_

Echo shook his head and said, _” Can’t go running to command every time we think we see or hear something.” 

“No…” _ Looksee agreed and added, _”My gut says that there is someone or something out there, and the Moricarni have been known to be stealthy.”_ 

Echo put a listening horn into a rock cradle and set his ear to it, raising his hand to keep Looksee quiet. After a few moments, he removed it and took a bit of rolled up cloth and stuck it in his left ear. Looksee gazed at the rocky landscape below.

Echo slid back down the rocks he had been perched upon, _”I think we should talk to Sergeant Ravenclaw. He’ll know what to do. The low clouds keeps you from seeing anything, and the incessant wind keeps me from hearing clearly. I might tell him I thought I heard swords clashing the other day as well.” _

Looksee grunted, _”I hope he isn’t too mad at us.”_ 

They got Fleetfoot to take the messages to Ravenclaw and he was indeed angry, but not for the reasons Echo and Looksee feared. He had sent the best out in hopes of gaining an advantage. But then they don’t say anything for days! All Ravenclaw could do now is hope that the fighting was not the third and fourth units that they still awaited.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Once the horses were settled and Hanasian was sure they were out of sight from any high ground, he came and sat next to Caila who was deep in thought.

Once he was settled, she began, _”My family is a poor one. Father was gone most of the time working and my mother worked hard to feed us.” 

“Us?”_ Hanasian cut in and Caila nodded, 

_”Yes, I have a sister. She’d ten now. I have not seen her in many years. When I was twelve, I was apprenticed as a maidservant to a family of better means. I don’t know what my parents agreed to or the arrangement they thought they had made with this family. Whatever the case, I was for all intents their slave.

“It was into my second year when Dauremir came to the house as a guest of the family. He did not care for how I was being treate, and said as much to them. He was told that it was not his concern and Dauremir spoke no more of it. I thought he had forgotten, ceased to care. It was only later that I discovered that he had sought out my mother. A contract had been signed, and Dauremir could read.” 

“An indenturing contract? I believe that is illegal in the Kingdom of Arnor!”_

Hanasian cut in, aware that this was something his wife had been working on in tandem with Aragorn for some time now. It was an odious practice that both were determined to stamp out. Caila looked at him in surprise. The land of Rhuadur had long been beyond control of the Men of Westernesse, and it seemed to hanasian that many ill practices were still in place there.

Caila said, _”Illegal or not, it happens. Even if it is not allowed now, no one has put an end to it. I fear my sister may have met the same fate. I have not word from them since I left, but I did learn that my father died in a construction accident far to the south.” 

Hanasian nodded and winced, ”Tharbad Bridge. Many workers of skill came for work from all over. Some perished in its construction,” and his wife had been beside herself over it on each and every occasion, ”Again, I am sorry for your loss. Do you think your mother and sister are still alive?” 

Caila shrugged and swallowed, “I like to think they are but I do not know.”_

She swallowed again and Hanasian handed her his water bag. She took a big gulp from it and some splashed down her chin. She gasped and coughed, but recovered.

Hanasian took the water bag back as Caila went on, _”I know my mother was not well when I left. If she had died, I would know not what became of my sister.”_ 

Caila paused and closed her eyes, took a lock of her hair that hung limp by her ear and twirled it with her finger, _”As for me, Dauremir found a clause in the contract that after two years, should I marry, then my service would come to an end. I did not know why he came by the house often, but before he left, he would look at me and give a rare smile. It was not long before I was smitten, even though I barely knew him.

“Perhaps it was the freedom he represented. A foolish child’s hope to escape my horrible life at that house. When Dauremir did not come by the house for a couple months, I feared I would not see him again. I didn’t know that he had agreed to take me as wife. On the day my second year was done, he arrived and we were wed.” _

Hanasian kept his eyes on Caila as darkness closed in around them. He didn’t say anything, but he was thinking of the burnt villages and houses that he had come across when he was wandering Rhuadur.

He asked, _”What was the name of your home village?”_ 

Caila took a deep breath and said, _”It was a small place called Ostinand. Do you know of it?” _

Hanasian swallowed, but remained still. He did not wish to tell her that the place was burned to the ground and there were only the dead that lay about. The nearby village of Duinand had met the same fate. He could only hope that some may have gotten away and survived. May be it would have been a saving stroke for Caila’s sister if she did get indentured.

He nodded and said only, _”Yes, I know of it. Go on if you please.”_ 

Caila seemed buoyed that he knew of her village. But she was perceptive, and could tell that the name did not bring with it good memories.

_”I do not know if Dauremir truly loved me but that did not matter to me. He took me to Bree… Archet, and settled me there. But he hardly ever came home. He made sure I had work at the small inn and he would stop in for a night every so often but really, I was alone. After some time when he did not come by, I set myself to seek him out.

“With little to follow, I found myself in Dale. I had a little experience working at the Archet inn so I was able to find work. It was only by chance that Dauremir came into the inn. I nearly dropped my platter of flagons for I wanted to run to him. But I had to serve the tables, and when I was done, he had gone. I made ready to follow him again but I was unsure of many signs. Then you caught me.” 

“That explains a great deal indeed. You were doing well I would say,”_ Hanasian said as the chill wind blew misty rain down upon them.

They could not have a fire to keep warm, for they could not chance it. They wrapped every cloak and blanket around them to ward off the cold.

He then said, _”You obviously managed to find Dauremir after we parted.” 

“Oh yes! And those last days were the best. Our talks and… well, I think he really did love me,” _Caila shuddered as she began to cry.

Thinking of him brought back the pain. Her grief was well and truly heavy. They soon fell into a restless night of exhausted sleep that came to an end all too soon. Hanasian jumped awake, and was to his feet quickly. Caila fell and started to wake slowly with the rush of cold. 

_”What is it?”_ Caila asked sleepily.

Hanasian slapped his hand over her mouth and with a slight hiss, she understood that they needed to be quiet. Hanasian had her sit quietly and he crept out to where the horses were. They were slightly agitated, but he calmed them with his presence. He stood by the opening of the crevice and listened close. The wind and the rain had given up their incessancy, and the night was so quiet. Too quiet. He went back and gave Caila a hug, whispering ever so slightly in her ear. 

_”We need to be absolutely silent. People are on the move, and they are skilled in stealth. Step softly with me toward the horses, and when we mount up, ride hard due west.”_ 

They moved slowly together and readied the horses. It wasn’t until they were mounted that one of the horses snorted, breaking the silence of the night. They set out in a gallop through the dark.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


Voices could be heard, and after the initial surprise, the two archers the Company had in the patrol fired their arrows.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Dauremir’s horse screamed and veered away. Harder they rode, for their only chance was to out range the archers. The sound of hooves grew fainter as they separated ever further.

Hanasian felt a sting in his right shoulder and he slumped forward close to his horse’s neck. He heard Caila cry out in pain and then heard a tumbling in the dark. He pulled up and turned, dismounting. Caila’s horse screamed a death wail, and Hanasian found Caila not far away. He thought her dead but she kicked her leg as he approached and reached for him. 

Hanasian lifted her to his horse, and mounted behind her, holding her from falling. His shoulder ached, and the arrow stuck through the front of his shoulder and he had to be careful not to jostle Caila into it. He rode west with speed even as arrows sped and fell nearby. For night shooting, they did quite well in getting all but his horse. Had there been more of them, he and Caila wouldn’t of had a chance. He knew a pursuit was likely imminent as soon as they got mounted. He pushed his horse hard, all the while trying to keep Caila from falling and keeping himself in alert. The arrow wound burned, but there would be no attendance… not until they were well away west. He could only guess his direction, for the clouds had again closed in and the rain soon fell steady. It was their only cover until they reached the North Downs. 

_”Stay with me Caila! Stay awake! We have thirty leagues before we come to the first breaks of the North Downs. What we find there I know not. But I hold to hope that places of old still remain.” _

Caila did not speak but gave a nod and moan and a squeeze with her hand. She heard him.

_”We need to stop… I’m going to be sick…” she breathlessly warned_ 

Hanasian could not stop, and with so little to eat there was little for Calia to bring up from her stomachOnce Hanasian found a fold in the rolling land, he stopped and they dismounted. It was time to tend their wounds again.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

There was only confusion. Ravenclaw had the men move in the night to see if what was heard was maybe their guys. The horses breaking with riders had indeed surprised them, and the two archers let loose with well-aimed arrows as soon as they were sure that it was not any of their guys. They could not pursue as they had no mounts, but it was then that the third and fourth came up. They had more archers and they sent volleys out into the grey morning mist. 

_”Do we go out there and see if we hit anything?” _

Ravenclaw looked into the lightening grey morning. 

_”No, we will return to our high ground, and maybe we will get a break in the weather and be able to see. If not, we wait two or three days for the other groups to rest up a bit, and we return to our base camp. Berlas will be wanting us back before the weather turns bad.” 

“This isn’t bad?”_ Looksee said, looking up at the sky where the incessant drizzle fell, _”I forgot what it was like to be dry.” 

“Well, we will have tents when we get back. I don’t think this rain will relent any time soon. If the other groups are willing, we can start back tomorrow,”_Ravenclaw said. 

There was some grumblings of relief, and they thought no more of who they had encountered. Had Ravenclaw know it was Hanasian his men nearly killed, he would have been surprised indeed.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

A thorough cleaning and bandaging of their arrow wounds was done. Though the danger to both Hanasian and Caila could have been serious, the wounds turned out not to be so. The big loss were horses. They only had the one now, Hanasian’s, and only the one bag of water and little food. They rested for a time even though the drizzle had turned to a steady cold rain. Caila’s sickness seemed to pass but she could not eat. After drinking some water, she lay down in the wet grass and went to sleep heedless of the rain. 

With many leagues to cross before the high ground of the North Downs, Hanasian knew they had to move. But Caila was sound asleep, and his horse really needed rest, and here was green grass that she could not stop eating. He tried to discern if they were still being pursued but neither saw nor heard anyone chasing them. Hanasian gave his horse and let Caila sleep. 

They had gained the North Downs in the fog, and the two found shelter where they stayed a few days. They both cleaned up some in a stream, and Hanasian pondered what he would do. With Shadow dead and most of the followers defeated by the combined strength of the Company, the Rangers, and from Dale on the east side, Hanasian considered how to reveal that he lived. It was something that he thought of so much. With each passing of someone, he hoped maybe he would be recognized, but with his limp and his scars and his hair cut so short and what he had was grey, he looked nothing like the man who had ridden away from his home and his family a few years ago.


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

In friendly lands now, they would have to travel openly for there would be many soldiers, rangers and villages there in the North Downs looking for anyone suspicious. Hanasian managed to procure some good oats for his horse, clean clothing for Caila, and a reasonable cloak for himself, and they set out west through the North Downs toward Fornost. The days were cold but for a few days they were dry. Caila had taken a hard blow to her head when she was thrown from her horse, and she seemed to have withdrawn into herself since. She said little and frequently felt unwell.

It was a cold night at a camp under some trees that Hanasian guessed what was happening. He had seen it before, six times. As they sat by a fire, Hanasian tended to the venison he had gained, and they would eat well this night. Caila ate a little, seemed unsettled and then became sick. Hanasian nodded and counted the days he could remember. As Caila drifted in and out of sleep, Hanasian sighed. He missed Rin so much. A last memory he had of her was being just like this. He wondered how they were and how his son was doing. He’d be two years old now, walking and talking and laughing. His own little person, and a complete stranger to Hanasian. He missed it all.

When Caila awoke and was ravenous for absolutely anything, he told her _”Lass, those last days with Dauremir may indeed be the best. You must know, but now, that you are with child.”_

Caila had not known, but the realization had a profound and immediate effect. The darkness that had haunted her since the day she had slain Shadow faded as hope began to glimmer in her eyes. Her life had just tilted on its axis once again, but this time it brought her purpose. Hanasian watched her as she went to sleep, knowing he had to get her to Formost and to somewhere that would be safe and she could eat well enough to give herself and the unborn child a chance in this world.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Rhuadar – IV – 57, 24 Hithui  *

Father,

I will keep this brief for there is little to report and it is wretchedly cold.

The Company has conducted sweeps and patrols of Rhuadar since the battle of Erulaitalë (still it haunts my sleep). There is little show for their efforts. If Moricarni remain in Rhuadar, they are scattered, divided and leaderless. But, then, so were we once. Moreover the Company has thought the Moricarni extinguished before and been proven wrong.

For all of that, my sense is that the Fornost attack marked a tipping point in the campaign. The Moricarni must have thrown every agent they had spent years trickling into Western Arnor to accomplish it. Rangers of Arnor and Cardolan both report not a trace of them now.

Is it indeed possible that Hanasian lives still? I overheard the Lady’s brother discussing it quietly with his wife in Imladris. Loch maintains that it is the only answer that fits the puzzle. Certainly there was no tactical merit to their actions over the past summer. Could their hatred for this man have blinded them so thoroughly?

Whatever the case, the patrols continue. No stone, here in Rhuadar or Western Arnor, will be left unturned.

Yours,

Eldarion Tel-Conntar

Rhuadar Campaign Command


~ ~ ~ ~ ~


*Annuminas – IV – 57, 2 Girithron  *



Eldarion,

Speculation is a soldier’s lot. A Ranger’s too, truth be told. There are too many empty hours in the wilds.

I hope care is being taken to ensure this speculation does not reach the Lady of Cardolan’s ears. She has endured enough, by anyone’s measure. Know this: I would not have tormented the Lady with tidings of her husband’s demise if I believed them to be false.

Who can say what led the Moricarni to believe Hanasian lived. That they do is clear enough. And while it seems to us their actions were foolish, the Moricarni succeeded in taking all but one of Cardolan’s senior rangers.

The Lady must remain in Imladris with her children. I have informed Elladan and Elrohir accordingly that she is not to leave, under any circumstances, until this matter is finished. Lady Rosmarin will not be returning to campaign command and nor will she act as my envoy. I have no need of an envoy in any case, given my presence in Arnor.

If the Moricarni have any strength left to them, I expect they will attempt to move against the Lady a second time. Any such attempt must be disrupted early. Send any Cardolan Rangers in Rhuadar still to Imladris.

My scrutiny of the Rangers of Arnor is reaching its conclusion. I have found no other like Garrimond. It is possible the Moricarni lacked the resources in Western Arnor to infiltrate the Rangers beyond him. There, speculation Eldarion. It serves a purpose but must always be kept in check.

Expect a re-supply before spring’s end.

A

Elessar Tel-Conntar

~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Elora (Sep 22, 2015)

Winter had set in fully and the snows fell in a lazy dance when they came in sight of the new Fornost Erain. Even now, work went on in the chill of the grey day. The lookout saw them approach as the horse walked slowly through the light cover of snow. They appeared as one, with Hanasian having wrapped his cloak around them both. They came to the gate where an old soldier stood, ready to meet visitors. Hanasian looked the old man in the eyes and hesitated. Caila looked down at him and smiled slightly. Hanasian dismounted and stood before the old soldier, waiting for him to say something. But the old soldier didn’t ask questions.

He instead said, _”I see yours has been a long hard road. The lady looks cold. Seek the Varda Shroud Inn and ask for Duema. Tell him Massuil sent you. He will see to it you are looked after.” _

Hanasian wanted so much to reach out to the old Ranger, for he must have surely recognized him. But Massuil turned about and retreated into his little notch where he shielded from the snow and rain.

Hanasian nodded and said in a throaty rasp, _”We thank thee sir.” 
_
They made their way up the road and found the inn. The boy who tended the horses looked at the poor animal and cringed.

Hanasian said to him, _”She has been through a lot, crossing too many miles with too little to eat. Tend her well.” 
_
The boy looked at the silver coin Hanasian tossed to him. It was one of Molguv’s Bree stash. There was enough of the Haradian’s ill-gotten profits to pay for the inn for a few months. Here he would make his home while she sought for tidings. He needed to know who was in Fornost and most particularly, uncover any word possible of his beloved wife.

To sleep with a roof over their heads would be strange after so long. Caila’s last bed inside had been in Dale. Hanasian’s was in that dank cabin south of Dale. After a hearty dinner of stew and bread and hot tea before retiring. Sleep reached out to them Hanasian made himself his bedroll on the floor by the door, ever alert and ready. He watched Caila drift into a deep slumber. It was good to see her resting in peace.

Leaving the room, he silently shut the door as returned to the common room. Looking around the smoky haze, he saw Massuil sitting in a far reach of the room. He walked slowly across the floor, trying not to let his right leg hinder him. Coming to the table, he saw that he had two flagons before him. The old ranger waved his hand at the second chair, beckoning Hanasian to sit. Once he had complied, the second tankard was slid across the small wooden table towards him. Hanasian studied the old man as he drew back his snowstained hood.
_
”Back from the dead I see,” _Massuil said flatly,_ ”I heard talk that you lived but few if anyone paid it any mind. That brother in law of yours was adamant. I see he was right.” 

“Loch! Where is he?” _Hanasian asked.

Massuil sipped his ale, _”Not sure. Company business and all. Last I heard, he was still campaigning in the Ettenmoors, though winter has seen many of them pull back south to Bree and the Forsaken.” 
_
Massuil looked over at the stairs as Hanasian sipped the flagon. He made a bit of a face as the ale seemed stale.

Massuil set his flagon down on the table, _”What I do know is Ranger business. And so I have to ask why it is you are here with Dauremir’s wife?” 

“You knew Dauremir was married?”_

Massuil nodded, _”Dauremir was never really a Company or Cardolan man. He is a dedicated Ranger to the Kingdom of Arnor. We’ve lost word of him though. Can you answer this mystery?” 
_
Hanasian took a drink of the ale, and he nodded. He told of the days with Dauremir and of Caila finding them. When he told of the fight and the final resting place of Dauremir, Massuil shook his head and there was silence.

Hanasian then downed his ale and said, _”I need to speak of Caila, for she slew the Moricarni’s master. Not I. I can still scarcely believe it. And…she carries Dauremir’s child.” _

Massuil looked up at Hanasian and found him staring at him hard in return, _”Now, I need to know…. Where is my beloved Rosmarin, for I surely desire to see her.” 
_
Hanasian blinked as dizziness took him. He tried to stand but he fell back into the chair. He squinted at Massuil who sat sipping his ale. Massuil said finally as Hanasian sagged onto the table.
_
”Well now…not Halasian’s son after all, and just as well. Fornost would not have been kind to you otherwise. The rest will come, all in good time, my friend. For now, you sleep. You are quite tired,” Massuil quietly said to himself before he signalled to two of his men to carry Hanasian out of the inn.
_
Massuil finished his ale, dropped a few coins on the table as he stood, and following the others out. Once they had Hanasian settled in the Ranger’s barracks, Massuil retired to his office and loaded his pipe. He was, on the whole, quite pleased indeed. It made for a nice change, as usually surprises such as the one that had ridden up out of the fog did not end so pleasantly. Once he had his pipe alight, he called for the man who led the rangers’ messenger corps.

He said, _”Send a message to Annuminas to the King, and also one to Imladris to the Lady of Cardolan. Tell them Hanasian is alive and well in Fornost.” 
_
The man wasted no time on getting riders to go into the night. Meanwhile, Hanasian would be comfortable while he remained in one place. The messages sent, Massuil moved next to ensure anyone else who might have sighted Hanasian’s arrival with another ranger’s wife did not leap to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

*Fornost – IV 58, Midwinter*

Massuil met Aragorn at the entrance to the barracks but neither man said a word until they were within Massuil’s office. The old ranger began without preamble.

_”Cruel as this has been, Hanasian may have been correct,”_ Massuil said, mouth twisting with distaste even as he said it, _”The hoax was not premeditated. While he suspected the Moricarni had regrouped, he had no idea they had come so far as to launch an attack in Bree.”_

Aragorn nodded, _”I don’t think anyone expected that fire. But how can he possibly explain leaving his family, his wife heavy with his child, to grieve him as dead when he was not?”

“He feared the Moricarni would come for them. They were already in Bree, well into Cardolan, bold and aggressive. And, considering what happened at Fornost last summer, he was proven correct.”

“He did it to protect them,”_ Aragorn said, _”Is that what he is saying?”

“Aye. He went hunting the Moricarni’s master and, once the man was dead, set about returning that very day,”_ Massuil said and rubbed a hand over his face, _”Hanasian could have gone anywhere. Instead, he came here, asking for his wife despite the fact that he was exhausted and wounded. None of that sounds like treason against the Lady or Cardolan to me.”

“And Rosmarin? Anything further from Imladris?”_ Aragorn asked.

Massuil shook his head, _”Too early, Sire. The snow lays thick between Fornost and Imladris.”

“True,”_ Aragorn replied, thinking hard.

Massuil nodded, _”One last thing, Sire. Hanasian has paid a heavy toll to keep his family safe.”

“Your message said he was well.”

“And he is…but he is not uninjured.”

“Show me to him.”_

Massuil led Aragorn to a modestly sized room, unlocked the door and let the king inside. At his arrival, Hanasian slowly stood.

Aragorn was silent for a long moment and then he said, _”Oh my friend, what have you done?”_

The sorrow in Aragorn’s voice was palpable and Massuil softly closed the door on Hanasian’s reply.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

The land between Fornost and Imladris was treacherous in winter. Snow and ice lay thick over the land and even the wariest, canniest traveller could be caught unawares by the ravenous elements and the creatures that dwelled within them. Wolf attacks had become rare since the fall of Sauron, but they still occurred on occasion. The long, harsh winter of 57 had seen their numbers swell and now, in 58, the cubs of yesteryear were grown and hungry. Lambs, children, even Westernesse kings had fallen to these hunters.

Alone in the wilds, the ranger bearing urgent tidings to Imladris, never even heard the wolves close. Such had been the shrieking of the wind that the ominous howls had been snatched away from the ranger’s ears before he could heed them. It was a lonely death, filled with the terror of claw and tooth and the dank musty smell of fetid fur. By the time the wolves were finished, ranger was barely recognisable as a man. As for the message he bore, it was lost too.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

*Fornost*

There was one last thing he had to do before he left. Hanasian strode into the inn searching for Caila. He had to tell her he was leaving Fornost even if he was itching to get to the road and fly east to his wife. There was a group of Arnor rangers, provided by Aragorn to speed his path, ready outside. He could not wait another day.

But for Caila, he’d have gone already. He’d not seen her since the day they had arrived but he’d heard she’d been asking after him as best she could. He’d not given her his name. In fact, he’d withheld a lot from Caila even as he had demanded her life from her. She was only in Fornost because of him. She knew no one here, even if the rangers would care for her. He felt accountable for her and he could not just leave her behind, forgotten and discarded.

Caila saw him as soon as Hanasian walked into the inn. She planted her fists on her hips and scowled at him.

_”I’ve been looking for you!”_ she declared, angry, _”Do you have any idea how hard it is to find someone when you don’t even know their name?”

“Yes,”_ Hanasian replied, which was entirely the point of not giving his name to her.

Caila squinted at him suspiciously, _”You look different. Not so… old.”

“Fresh clothes,”_ Hanasian said, which was partially true.

The chief reason, though, was the fact that Aragorn had been tending to his many injuries, old and new, for weeks now.

_”Caila, I don’t have long.”

“Where have you been?”_ she demanded anew.

_“That doesn’t matter. I’ve come to tell you that I’m going,”_ Hanasian stated firmly.

_“What?”

“I’m leaving Fornost.”

“But what about me?”_ Caila exclaimed, _"Can I come too?"

“You can’t-“

“Why not? Too dangerous? You said that last time and we got here.”

“This is different.”

“Why?”

“Because I am going to find my wife!”_

Caila’s jaw swung open, _”You have a wife? How come you never mentioned her? How come I had to tell you everything there is about me and I know nothing at all about you? I suppose you have children too!”

“I have six.”

“SIX!”_ Caila’s jaw closed with an audible click, _”You must really like your wife.”

“I love her with all that I am.”_

Caila tilted her head to one side, _”You know, I think that’s the first truly honest thing you’ve said to me.”_

Strictly speaking, that wasn’t true but the fact Caila saw it that way was sobering. She squinted past him to the common room windows.

_”All those rangers out there, are they going with you?”

“Yes,”_ Hanasian said, already seeing where this was going.

_”Then why can’t I? I don’t know anyone in Fornost! I only know you and you won’t even tell me your miserable name! What am I supposed to do here anyway?”

“You can’t follow me around like a lost puppy, Caila. I am not your father. I have children of my own.”

“But you know I won’t be any trouble. I have my own horse. I could just tag along until I find something a bit bigger than Fornost. Are you going anywhere near Bree?”_

Hanasian sighed heavily and his expression prompted Caila to beam at him in victory.

_”I won’t be long!”_ she declared, _”I don’t have very much to pack anyway!”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

And that, right there, was the first problem. Suitable clothing for Caila had to be found otherwise she’d perish. As a result, they did not get underway until the afternoon and Caila’s appetite for information about Hanasian had been whetted.

_”Tell me about your wife. Is she like you or does she have a name?”

“Yes,”_ Hanasian said.

_”You have a real problem with names, don’t you?”

“My name is Hanasian. My wife is called Rin.”

“Is she pretty?”

“Do you know what Eldawen means?”

“No,”_ Caila admitted.

_”It was a name given to her mother before it was given to her. It is Elvish for elf maid.”_

Caila was silent for a moment, _”So she’s pretty, then.”

“Yes.”

“Was she supposed to be in Fornost? Is that why you had to get there?”

“I thought she was in Annuminas,” _ Hanasian stated, _”But I have since learned that my wife is at Imladris…the Last Homely House of the Elves.”

“Is your wife an Elf?”_ Caila asked and Hanasian wasn’t the only one to smile at Caila’s question.

_“No,”_ and that was the end of the discussion for that day.

The thick snow upon the ground and the brevity of sunlight meant that the journey proceeded far slower than Hanasian wished it to. Nor could Caila spend hours in the saddle on end. Two weeks passed before they were even close to Bree and in that time Caila’s curiosity about Hanasian and his family only sharpened. Each time she attempted to broach the subject with Hanasian he swiftly brought it to a close. As a result, Caila decided to turn to the rangers that travelled with them.

After several attempts, Caila finally cornered an Arnor ranger one evening as they made camp.

_”Ordinary folk don’t usually live with Elves,”_ Caila declared, _”So why does Hanasian’s wife?”

“For protection,”_ the ranger said and, at Caila’s frown, _”From the Moricani’s malice.”_

Caila’s frown deepened, _”But the Moricarni threatened everyone, didn’t they?”_

The ranger’s brow furrowed and he glanced to one of his brethren for a long moment. When the ranger looked back to Caila, she had no inkling of just how much she was going to learn. As the ranger spoke, Caila’s eyes centred on the secretive man currently trying to get a fire alight. He was still shepherding the fire along when Caila descended, fists on her hips.

_”Lord Consort of Cardolan?!”_ she accused, kicking his foot as he knelt over the fledgling fire, _”And your wife’s a princess! The kind that people go about calling your grace, m’lady and your highness!”_

Hanasian straightened at Caila’s onslaught and peered up at her in the weakening sunlight, _”This offends you?”

“I thought you were a ranger!”

“I am a ranger,”_ Hanasian replied.

_”You’re someone that people like me have to call m’Lord!”

“That does not make me any the less a ranger. I’ll tell you what else I am: puzzled at why this upsets you so. What difference does this make to you?”_ Hanasian asked, peering past her to where two Arnor rangers were watched on.

Caila stared at him hard for a moment and then deflated, _”I thought I knew you. Just a little…and now I don’t seem to know anyone. Dauremir’s gone, my parents too. I don’t know where my sister is and…”_

Hanasian could tell from the way Caila’s lower lip trembled that she was about to burst into tears. Exasperated, he ran his fingers through his hair as he considered what to do now. She began to sniffle as Hanasian shifted to sit on his heels. He watched the new fire’s tentative flames and then flicked his eyes up to where Caila stood, arms now crossed.

_”Alright, then,”_ he muttered.

_”Alright what?”_ she snapped back.

_”I was a ranger before I met my wife. Served in the War with the king. Formed the Black Company of Arnor, now the Free Company of Arnor. Was its captain for a good while. In the king’s service we went to many far lands.”_

Caila sniffled again and Hanasian looked up at her as he shifted to sit, _”You’ll be standing a long time unless you sit now.”_

Warily, Caila sat and Hanasian continued on, _”I will not go into Cardolan’s sad history now. Suffice it to say that it was widely held that the line of kings had fallen in that land and its people scattered centuries before the War. When it emerged after the War that a royal heir had somehow managed to endure, the king sent me to locate Cardolan’s heir but it could not be achieved. We came too late and could not tarry. We were already hunting another foe: the predecessors of the Moricarni.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Caila sat in silence, listening to all Hanasian divulged. He spoke of the seeds of the Moricarni’s malice and of how his path came to finally cross that of Cardolan’s heir. He spoke of Anvikela and her efforts to defend him and his family from the Moricarni. He spoke of the ambush in Bree that had nearly claimed his life. He recounted what he had learned after weeks spent with Aragorn and Massuil, melding together what had occurred within the campaign in Eriador with the efforts he had been involved in. When he finished, it was dark proper and Caila was chasing a nugget of potato around her plate of stew.

_”So Rin…am I allowed to call her that?”

“She rather loathes the formal titles.”

“Rin has spent the past two years, longer, thinking you are dead.”

“Yes.”

“But you are not.”

“No…although how long that remains the case depends rather on Rosmarin’s disposition. While necessary, the ruse has exacted a cruel price upon my wife and children.”

“You think she will be angry with you?”

“I left her with child and I gave her no token to cling to that I might yet live. I sent no message. I left no sign. The peril to her and the children came because of me and she has lost a man she thought of as a father to it. Her brother has been at war because of me. Her home has been uprooted not once but twice, Annuminas first and now Imladris, because of me. And through that all have been five children, for my youngest has yet to meet me, wanting to know where I was, why I left, why I haven’t come back, when I might return. Can you imagine it, Caila? I can not.”_

Caila was silent for a long moment before she set her half eaten dinner down.

She quietly asked, _”What will you do?”

“Return to her,”_ Hanasian said, eyes on the pallid flames, _”Seek her mercy and forgiveness.”

“And if that does not come?”_

He’d been wondering the same thing himself. His wife had endured much sorrow in her life. Robbed of two sets of parents, then the Wolf, the loss of an infant daughter and the supposed death of her husband. Aragorn had told him that his wife had become cold as a winter’s morn – as beautiful and as frozen. What joy she had she gave to their children, the king had said. She reserved none for herself. Her smile was rare and fleeting. She did not laugh, nor dance, nor sing. Massuil had warned him that while Rosmarin was finely tempered steel such steel might still shatter under the right conditions.

_”I accept my fate, Caila, whatever it may be,”_ Hanasian solemnly answered and he said no more that night.

In fact, he spoke no further on this matter to anyone. All the same, his thoughts rarely strayed from it. He rehearsed what he might say when he saw Rosmarin next but could not settle on anything that seemed right. He wondered at how she might react. Elation, shock, anger and betrayal all came to mind and probably more still. He knew her to be unpredictable in such moments. In fact, what Aragorn had told him led Hanasian to wonder if he still knew his wife at all.

She had changed greatly from the woman that had haunted his dreams. She had risen to the demands of her circumstances and demonstrated considerable skill in both the stewardship of Arnor as Aragorn’s envoy and the leadership of the Rhuadar military campaign. Aragorn had cautioned him to tread warily. Rosmarin’s power and influence was now considerable. It stretched beyond the rangers of Cardolan and beyond the Free Company of Arnor to the hearts of Arnor’s people, including those of Arnor’s rangers. Hanasian’s own brethren would understand, the king said, but would harbour little liking for the toll Hanasian’s ruse had exacted.

Aragorn had told him of his wife’s injuries and he wondered at the extent of her recovery. It had been nearly six months since she had been located in Rhuadar. The king had said Rosmarin was showing signs of becoming restless in her confinement at Imladris. Massuil had sent word the day Hanasian had arrived with Caila in Fornost. It was entirely likely that he would meet Rosmarin as she makes her way to Fornost for surely tidings such as Massuil had sent would draw her out from Imladris. Try as he might, though, Hanasian had no idea where he might even begin with reuniting and reconciling with his wife.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

*Imladris*

_”Hayna! Hayna!”_

There was not so much as a giggle to be heard in response to Rin’s call and the closer she neared to the river bank the heavier the stone of dread in her stomach became. Hayna was fond of running off and hiding, delighting in leaping out to surprise those who went searching for the ebullient child. At two years of age, the rascal could scamper away with surprising swiftness and fit into the tiniest of nooks and crannies. Imladris was filled with such places, and Rosmarin had gone to some length to warn Hayna away from the banks of the Bruinen for his own safety.

But a mother’s instinct drew her towards the river now whilst her rangers combed Imladris’ grounds. As she searched, she sternly lectured her thoughts. Hayna knew better, she told herself. He’d never gone to the river bank alone before. The swift water made him anxious. One of the rangers, Caeros or her new Wolf, would find him tucked away under a bed, safe, warm and dry. She was being unnecessarily grim and maudlin coming this way. It was only because Hayna’s birthday coincided with a particularly terrible moment in her life that she came here now. She would not find her son floating down the river or washed up upon the shore. She would not! Surely life had been cruel enough as to spare her that horror.

Still, while she attempted to steel her nerves and keep her wits, Rin could help but scan the shores and churning waters for her son’s tiny body. When she did not see any such nightmare, she was lightheaded with relief. She set the palm of her hand upon her chest, steadied her thoughts, and began combing the banks for a muddy, sodden, mischievously grinning toddler pleased at having outwitted his elders yet again.

_”Hayna, you come out right this instant young man! If you do, you’ll get some of Elrohir’s pudding. Your favourite! Quickly now…before I change my mind!”_

Still there was neither giggle nor rustle of movement. Nothing surpassed Elrohir’s pudding as far as Hayna was concerned. Not even his mother’s embrace could hope to match such a delight as that. This had to mean that Hayna was not here, Rin told herself, but still she could not bring herself to abandon her search.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

The Bruinen ford was empty. Neither Elf nor ranger were in sight. Puzzled, Hanasian paused on the banks. Rosmarin had not met him on the road and now with the ford empty Hanasian wondered if his wife would refuse to meet him entirely. Everything he had envisaged had not included this. How could he hope to reconcile with his wife if she to see him? What was he to do then? Set a one man siege of Imladris and wait her out? While he paused, Caila had wandered off. Hanasian had noticed that she had decided to stay with them all the way to Imladris but he’d been too preoccupied to worry about what that might mean. Her path in life was her own to choose in any case.

Hanasian stared up at the path ahead. It sloped gently upwards from the Bruinen and curved around to the left. Higher still he could see the graceful sweep of Imladris’ rooves. The rangers loosely scattered around him were silent, waiting patiently with him. He was considering sending a party of them ahead when Caila wandered back. She was not alone. A child with bright auburn hair was upon her hip and, when he saw the rangers, his happy face broke into an even wider smile.

The little lad stretched out his hands towards the nearest ranger, hands open and grasping. He began to squirm upon Caila’s hip and so she surrendered him before he wriggled out of her grip all together. As Hanasian took this in, the weak winter sunlight became impossibly, searingly bright. The bright auburn hair, the shape of the lad’s face, and his apparent age all fitted a drawing Videgavia had brought to him. This was the son Hanasian had never met, the child named for his brother, and just as he realised this they heard a voice calling for the lad.

Hanasian would recognise his wife’s voice anywhere. It was lower than usual for a woman and now he heard threads of anxiety as she called her son’s name. At the sound of his mother’s voice, Hayna stuffed his fingers in his mouth all at once and grinned devilishly, well pleased with himself. The ranger holding the child brought him across to Hanasian. Hayna studied him, wide grey eyes filled with curiousity. Thoughts reeling and heart racing so fast that it was skipping beats, Hanasian took his son into his arms. Hayna wriggled at this change of circumstance, clearly familiar with and fond of rangers, but when his mother called again the lad giggled and peered over Hanasian’s shoulder in the direction of his mother’s voice.

Hanasian felt his son lean into him, so sure that this strange man would securely hang onto him that he practically hung over his father’s shoulder to watch for his mother’s arrival. And if that wasn’t too much, his mother rounded a boulder on the bank and came to a sudden halt, half way through Hayna’s name.

Hanasian whipped about to face her as Hayna lisped, _”Boo Amme!”_

The morning light fell over her face, startled at first but now slipping into shock. The colour the chill air had brought to Rin’s cheeks was fading now. Aragorn had not been exaggerating when he had said even the delicate golden warmth of her hair had fled her. It fell in a river of silver now, gathered up into a thick braid that spilled over her shoulder and fell like a rope to her hip. The ruby velvet of her gown was stark behind it, the colour so deep as to be almost black. She had her skirts clutched in hands gloved against the cold and her eyes were wide as oceans. A man could drown in their stormy blue depths. He had happily done so many times over.

Rosmarin drew back instinctively, her eyes moving swiftly from the rangers that stood at their ease to the man that held her youngest child. Hanasian’s voice had died in his throat. She was more beautiful than he had recalled, tall and fey. His mouth was dry and his heart was in his throat. He could see from the rapid fluttering of her pulse at the base of her throat that Rosmarin’s heart was galloping. Hanasian watched her take in Caila, weighing the young woman up and then move back to him. Even from here, he could see that her finely drawn jaw was locked. She was confused and alarmed both and Hayna’s good cheer started to leech away as he perceived his mother’s distress. He restlessly squirmed upon Hanasian’s hip and so he set his son down upon the river rocks, took Hayna’s little hand in his own, and slowly approached Rosmarin.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Why were the rangers just standing there, doing nothing? Who was this man with her son? Who was that woman? Rin’s thoughts scattered like a flock of starlings before a hawk. Never once did they coalesce in the same pattern. Why did that man look familiar? She had seen him before? If so, why did she not know his name and why did he look like he was about to have an apoplexy now? Rosmarin scrutinised the man who held her son by the hand. He bore no weapon, but then he had her son.

His clothing, whilst travel stained, was in good repair. His hair was iron now, and short as if shorn recently, but she could see it had once been dark. The line of his nose and jaw was familiar and his eyes were those of the Dunedain. There was a compelling quality to his features, something more than merely handsome. She did not know if it was comforting or threatening and once again she looked to the rangers and saw they were still doing nothing.

Aragorn had completed his review of the Arnor rangers, or so Eldarion had told her when the crown prince was last at Imladris. Surely, if this many traitors were to hand then the king would have uncovered them? Why had she come without anything beyond the meagre knife she kept in her right pocket. Still the man advanced and she found that all of a sudden the boulder she had just rounded pressed into her back. She had nowhere else to go unless it was into the river, and in any case, this man had her son! She could no more flee than she could throw herself at him and attack. And then, almost shyly, the man smiled at her.

Her heart lurched as if it had fallen out of the bottom of her chest. She began to tremble immediately. She knew that smile! She had dreamt of that smile and the man who owned it only last night. He had worn it as he ran his fingers through her hair. He had so loved to do that, she thought, and as she did so breathing became something Rosmarin forgot to do.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Hanasian released Hayna’s hand and sprang forward. River rocks, worn and smooth, skittered beneath his boots as he closed the distance. He caught Rosmarin by the narrowest of margins. As he laid her down gently, Caila caught him up.

_”That was close! Those rocks would have dashed-“

“Yes!”_ Hanasian said swiftly before Caila could finish her statement, _”I know.”_

Hayna climbed onto his mother and laid himself out to listen, _”Amme sleep.”

“You said she was pretty,”_ Caila continued, studying Rosmarin from her vantage above Hanasian's shoulder .

_”Amme sleep!”_ Hayna insisted more forcefully.

Hanasian paid Caila scant regard as he felt for his wife’s pulse and found it racing along.

_”She isn’t. She’s…beautiful!”_ Caila exclaimed, astonished.

Hayna gave Caila a reproachful glare and placed a chubby finger to his lips, _”Shhhhhh! Amme sleep!”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

The light that prised through Rin’s lashes was faint, as if the hour was late or the curtains drawn. When she opened her eyes, she saw not the open sky but the ceiling of her room in Imladris. Over the past six months, she had studied it very well indeed. There was not a carving, whorl or motif that she had not explored whilst recuperating or during the many long, sleepless nights that were her lot. The nightmares had stopped suddenly but they had been replaced by jarring dreams of a different sort. The kind that left her breathless and filled with aching sorrow for a man she would never again hold in her arms. She had thought herself reconciled for the long years ahead alone. She had though she had come to accept the empty bed, the empty chair at the table, and all the many moments that would not be shared as their children grew up over the years. But her dreams had said otherwise and now…this.

She had discounted Loch’s tales of his own dreams as exactly that, tales. Could what she thought she had seen on the river bank really be? Soft movement nearby altered Rin to the fact that she was not alone. Then came the sound of water being poured. Rose soon came into view, dark eyes concerned and a glass of water in hand.

_”You must be thirsty. I always am after a terrible shock,”_ her brother’s wife told her.

Rin pushed herself up to sit, still a little dizzy, and accepted the water. Both she and Rose watched the glass shake in Rin’s hand for a moment. It was an effort to drink without spilling it onto the bed. Rin set the glass down in her lap and stared at her feet. They were bare. Someone, Rose probably, had removed her shoes and covered her in the light yet incredibly warm blankets the Elves of Imladris wove. She was determined to uncover their secret for blankets such as these would work wonders all over Arnor. Rin blinked at her thoughts. Why was she even thinking of that now?

_”You’re still quite pale,”_ Rose said as she sat on the edge of the bed.

_”That’s normal, then,”_ Rin replied and at that Rose reached for a hand mirror and held it up.

_”You’re white as a sheet. And see your pupils? They’re so wide that your eyes might as well be black,”_ Rose stated sternly and then lowered the mirror.

Rin stared at the mound her feet made and tried another mouthful of water. Her hands still shook like Hayna’s favourite pudding.

Rose asked, _”Do you remember anything from the river?”_

Try as she might, Rin was not sure what she remembered. Her thoughts kept skittering away every time she attempted to piece it together.

_”I was searching for Hayna,”_ she said and frowned at her feet, _”There were rangers, Arnor, and a girl.”

“Caila,”_ Rose supplied, _”She’s been quite cooperative. Very eager to help.”_

Rin frowned at Rose’s statement, _”Caila?”

“Yes. You won’t know her. She’s never met you before today. She knows your husband, though, through a Rhuadarian ranger you’re unlikely to know.”

“How do you know this?”

“Camaroth has both Caila and Hanasian in his keeping. Your new Wolf has had a busy day of it.”

“Husband,”_ Rin echoed, belatedly.

Everything about Rosmarin’s demeanour suggested the woman was in shock as far was Rose was concerned: her pallor, the glassiness of her eyes, her disorganised thoughts and strangely flat reactions.

_”You were on the river bank, looking for Hayna, when you saw Caila and the rangers,”_ Rose prompted.

_”Hayna had wandered off,”_ Rin said, veering off, _”He’s been doing that more and more of late. I wonder-“

“Rosmarin, your husband was on the river bank,”_ Rose said bluntly, _”You know that, don’t you? You recognised him?”

“He smiled. He had my son,”_ Rin whispered, staring at her toes, and took a faltering sip of water.


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Rose eased out of the room a while later to find Camaroth waiting beyond the door in the hall. The woman shook her head at the new Wolf of Cardolan.

_”She’s in shock,”_ Rose told him, _”It’s hard to get anything coherent out of her. I think, though, she knows it is Hanasian. There is no explanation for her reaction otherwise.”_

Camaroth was a difficult man to read. Of average height, the Wolf of Cardolan had a nondescript appearance that meant he could blend in most anywhere and a skill for masking his thoughts matched only by his mistress. That, and his ability to speak Dunlendic, ideally suited him to his new position. Right now, however, Rose could not ascertain what was happening inside the Wolf of Cardolan’s head.

_”Both Sons of Elrond and the Arnor Rangers say as much,”_ Camaroth said, _”I see no reason to doubt their word.”

“What else do they say?”_ Rose asked at which Camaroth shrugged.

_”You were there.”_

Indeed Rose had been. She had watched both Slippery and Camaroth quiz the girl named Caila and Hanasian but Rose had left early to ensure that Rin did not wake to find herself alone. Of course, the Wolf would be aware of that, which led Rose to wonder why he was being obtuse now.

_”If I were to look in on Hanasian, in what state would I find the Lord Consort of Cardolan?”_

Camaroth looked at her flatly and then dismissed the question, _”The same state, perhaps a little warmer, than he arrived in.”_

Rose’s brows rose and she gazed at the ranger for a long while.

_”You want more, speak to the Sons of Elrond,”_ he told her.

Naturally Rose did precisely that. She found the Lords of Imladris with their heads bent, a rapid discussion in Sindarin well underway. She could not understand Sindarin properly yet, found the language difficult and slippery, but even so their discourse fell away.

_”Lady Rose, I trust-“

“Her grace is in shock, naturally, but otherwise well,”_ Rose interjected, cutting off Elladan’s question impatiently, _”But you knew that well enough. What of her husband?”

“Quite well,”_ Elrohir told her, _”Is there any reason he would not be?”

“I encountered the Wolf of Cardolan on my way to see you,”_ Rose told them and at that the brothers exchanged a coded glance.

_”Ah…yes…there has been some tension but that is behind us now, the matter closed.”

“What tension?”_ Rose inquired.

Elladan smiled politely, _”Nothing to worry over, m’Lady.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Thus Rose was fuming by the time she found Slippery. The small Gondorian woman had kicked her boots off and was staring into the hearth with a glass of wine in her hand when Rose pushed into her room.

_”Oh, I could do with one of those,”_ Rose sighed wistfully, at which Slippery waved at a side table.

_”There’s more than one glass. Help yourself. Don’t drink it all, though. I fancy Doc could do with some herself. How is she?”

“Rattled. I’m not sure wine, even this stuff, will help,”_ Rose said as she poured a second glass.

_”It’s Elvish …lifted it from the kitchen yesterday,”_ Slippery said as Rose sank into an empty armchair with a sigh.

_”Not even Elvish stuff,”_ Rose said, sipped at the glass and then held it up thoughtfully, _”Though, it’s probably worth a try.”_

Slippery snorted at that, _”If it’s that bad, best to wait a day or so. Doc’s dangerous enough right now without being drunk as well.”

“Speaking of dangerous, what happened with Camaroth today?”

“The Wolf?”_ Slippery exclaimed and Rose could tell the Gondorian was getting ready to fob her off.

_”Look, I just want to know what happened after I left. Is it really so difficult a question? Did Camaroth kill Hanasian or something?”_

Slippery’s eyes darted to the fire and she sipped nervously.

_”No…no…ah…Well…”_ she fumbled and then she sipped again, _”Things got a little…hot shall we say? Yes, definitely heated…But everyone is still alive and well and it’s all behind us.”

“Slippery-“_ Rose growled, _”Just. Tell. Me. What. Happened!”_

Slippery pushed out a sigh, _”Look…put simply, Camaroth wasn’t sure that he was getting the truth.”

“I know…I was there when the Sons of Elrond told him that Hanasian was who Hanasian said he was! You came in from speaking with the Arnor Rangers and said the same thing. I want to know what I don’t know, not what I have already seen for myself!”

“Alright! It’s been a busy day and I’m tired. You left not long after that and that’s when the Wolf decided that if Hanasian was who he said he was then Hanasian was guilty of treason against Cardolan.”

“What?”

“I know…on account of Hanasian being Consort….offical role, that. The Wolf said that he had abandoned his position and misled Cardolan’s crown – Doc – and that amounted to treason. And, at one point, the Wolf went so far as to suggest Caila’s child did not have a Rhuadarian father…if you know what I mean…”_ Slippery sucked in a breath to continue, _”Hanasian kept insisting if that was true then he’d not come back with Caila in tow, much less allow word to be sent in advance of his arrival.”

“We didn’t receive any word,”_ Rose said.

_”Precisely,”_ Slippery said and washed a hand over her face, _”It was a mess and do you think the Sons of Elrond could be found then? Of course not!”

“Where were they?”

“Speaking to the rangers of Arnor that arrived with Hanasian and Caila, as it turned out. They affirmed Hanasian’s story as the truth. Finally showed up – but not before Camaroth had drawn his sword. He’s been a ranger of Cardolan for a long time but I’ve never seen him that angry before.”

“Hanasian’s unharmed?”

“Yes, thankfully. You know the ironic thing…if Elrohir had not intervened when he did, treason would have been committed – by Camaroth.”_

Rose stared at Slippery and then at the glass of wine she held in her hand, _”And now where are they – Hanasian and Caila?”

“Hanasian is awaiting his wife. Caila was off exploring Imladris last I saw and the rangers of Arnor are keeping to themselves doing whatever it is rangers – Arnor or Cardolan – do at Imladris. Thinking ranger thoughts and doing ranger deeds.”

“What a mess,”_ Rose said and then sat up in her chair, _”The children!”

“Caeros has them in hand. They’re none the wiser for now. Not sure how long that can last but for now, I’ll take whatever peace I can find no matter how transitory it might be.”_

Rose lifted her glass and drained it, _”I think you might need to acquire another bottle if you intend to use it for Rin.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Hanasian was unable to sleep but he was stretched out upon his bed all the same. The sun was fast sinking and his thoughts were ablaze just as his hearth was. His son’s face repeatedly returned to his mind’s eye, open and curious and filled with innocent wonder. The little fellow was clearly a happy spirit, possessed of confidence that the world was a safe place that was his to explore. It was a marvel that such innocence was possible given the upheaval of his life and it was a testament to the efforts made by his mother. A ferocious pride swelled in his breast each time he thought of that but it was followed by other creatures soon thereafter.

Hayna’s innocence was something his mother had held but briefly in her early years. She had been only five years old when her foster parents had been slaughtered and since that time, her years had been filled with more hardship, privation and danger than they had been peace. He recalled clearly his promise to her. He’d made it the night they had wed. She had looked into his eyes with such yearning as he had sworn to bring her happiness and peace. She had trusted him. He did not know if she could ever do so again.

But if his wife was going to mistrust him, then it would be for his deeds and they were not what others had said this day. Camaroth’s insinuations stung deeply still. They called up everything Hanasian had sworn to himself he would not be. They represented everything his father had been – treacherous, duplicitous. Halasian had abandoned his wife and family and forsworn every oath he had ever made, including his marriage vows but his son had not.

He had returned to his family and kept faith with oaths given to king and his beloved wife. He was not his father and, on a day like today, the suggestion otherwise had struck him deeply. Still, even now, Hanasian detected an unwelcome, grudging admiration for the new Wolf of Cardolan. The man would serve Rosmarin well indeed even if he could never replace all Farbarad had meant to her. As for his wife, he had not seen her since she was carried up into Imladris. All he could now was wait.

A soft tap at his door turned his head towards it and he saw Caila peek through the crack. With a sigh, Hanasian sat and swung his legs over the side of the bed. He’d not given Caila a second thought and he only guess at how overwhelmed she must be. She was, after all, quite young and already bearing the heavy burden of grief and the knowledge that she was with child. She opened the door wider and slipped into the breach reluctant to enter the room properly.

_”Either come in or don’t Caila. Whichever it is, decide quickly for the nights are cold even in Imladris.”

“I think it best that I stay here so no one misconstrues,”_ she told him and Hanasian sighed wearily.

He had hoped Camaroth’s accusations had remained between the Wolf and those in the room at the time.

_”I am sorry, Caila,”_ he apologised but she shook her head and waved it off.

_”Oh it’s not your fault! I think it’s just silly. Why on earth would they think that anyway? Have they not seen your wife?”_

Caila, of course, did not know about Halasian. Had she, as any Arnor or Cardolan ranger did, then perhaps she would not have trusted him as readily. Hanasian was in no mind to explain his father to her now.

_”Have you been treated well?”

“Yes! First a lady called Rose came to speak with me. Then I met Elves! They’re wonderfully strange. They spoke with me and I’ve been wandering around…this place is huge! So many rooms…so many books! I wish I could read.”

“Ask and they might well teach you,”_ Hanasian said.

_”Really?”_ Caila asked, eyes widening and Hanasian nodded.

_”So…that little boy, your son?”

“Aye.”

“Hayna…he’s a happy fellow. Very strong willed! Have you seen your other children yet?”

“No.”

“Why not?”

“I am waiting to see their mother first.”

“Why?”

“There are matters to se-“_ Hanasian’s voice fell away as Rosmarin appeared behind Caila.

_”Settle,”_ Rosmarin said softly from the hall, _”There indeed are.”_


----------



## Elora (Sep 27, 2015)

Caila whipped about, _”Oh! I didn’t know! I…um…I-“_

Caila fumbled into a curtsy, clearly unfamiliar with the movement. Rin caught her before it progressed too far.

_”Sorry,”_ Caila muttered, flustered now, _”I don’t know how to curtsy properly.“

“And I hope you do not have to learn. My name is Rin.”

“Yes, I know! Hana-“_ Caila flushed, _”Your husband told me so.”_

Hanasian watched his wife arch a brow at Caila and realised that the reaction was familiar to him. Perhaps she was not a stranger entirely.

_”You are speaking with Caila, Eldawen,”_ Hanasian said as he rose to his feet.

Rin cocked a brow a second time, noting that he had heard of the latest name she had collected. His wife seemed to have a knack for collecting names. It was something he would tease her about but he could not do so now.

_”Yes, yes my name is Caila…Um…your husband…um…”

“I had hoped that I might speak with my husband,”_ Rin said smoothly to the flustered girl.

_”Oh! Of course you would! How silly of me!”_ Caila exclaimed and nearly collided with the door and then Rin in her rush to get out of the way.

Rin turned as Caila hurried off to call after her, _”If you take the right turn, you will find the Great Hall. There is food and company a plenty. You will be most welcome there, Caila, I expect.”

“Thank you!”

“And I hope we might speak later, if you like.”

“Oh, yes. That would be lovely! Thank you!”_ said Caila, every farther away than before.

Rin turned back and shook her head and muttered, _”She’d rather have her teeth pulled through her nose.”

“Caila’s excitable but she’ll settle down soon enough,”_ Hanasian said and his wife considered him a moment before she stepped through the door and, unlike Caila, closed it.

_”Does Camaroth know you are here?”_ Hanasian asked warily.

He did not want the Wolf of Cardolan to knock down his door and accuse him of anything untoward.

_”Today little escapes the new Wolf of Cardolan and I am not equal to the task of eluding him. We spoke, briefly.”

“Then you know,”_ Hanasian stated solemnly.

Rosmarin nodded and looked to the hearth a moment, watched the tongues of flame dance there, _”Camaroth is newly elevated to his role. He will…find his way in time.”

"He will serve you well,”_ Hanasian said honestly and Rosmarin’s eyes moved to him and stayed there.

Still, she did not move from her position just inside his door.

_”It is you,”_ she said, voice barely a whisper now as she searched his face, _”And this is no dream.”_

Rosmarin paused and he could not say what ran through her thoughts now. Was she angry, hurt or happy? Was she confused, overwhelmed or bewildered? Did he repulse her? More to the point, how did he go about becoming a husband and father again?

_”How do we do this?”_ Hanasian asked, surprised to find the question turned into actual sound.

Rin pressed the heels of her hands to her eyes. It was then he saw she wore his rings still. She had been wearing gloves when last he saw her. The revelation struck him hard.

_”The rings, did you take them off?”_ he asked, not sure why it mattered – only that it did.

Rosmarin lowered her hands and studied them. Her long, agile fingers spread before her in the air. Then she shook her head.

_”Not when they told me you were dead. Not when I came to believe them.”

“How, then, do we do this?”_ he asked a second time and watched her lower her eyes to her rings.

_”As we did this before,”_ she said, though it sounded more like a question than a statement to Hanasian.

When Rosmarin looked up at him again Hanasian asked, _”And how was that?”_

What happened next was a blur. He was standing, heart in his mouth, one moment and then next he was falling in a tangle of limbs, utterly unable to stop himself. Heat flashed through him as her mouth found his. No soon had they fallen back onto the bed was she gone again. Reeling, Hanasian levered himself onto his elbows to find her face suspended in front of his. There was no question now as to what she thought or felt. The anger and dire warning in her eyes was as tangible to him as a knife across his throat.

_”Never again, Hanasian. Swear it. On your mother’s grave. You will never do this again, or so help me….”_

It was the first time he’d heard her say his name and it made his blood shiver in his veins.

_”I swear it, Rosmarin of Cardolan. I swear it upon my mother’s grave. I swear it upon our children’s heads. I swear it upon sweet Míriel’s grave,”_ she gasped as he named their infant daughter, _”I will never leave your side again, beloved.”_

Hanasian hoped that he had not changed so very much that she could not tell when he was speaking the truth. She stared at him hard, her gaze raking through his very soul and whatever she saw Rosmarin would never say. Whatever it was caused her to kiss him again, deeply.

_”Admit it,”_ she murmured against his lips.

_”Admit what?”_ he asked as he closed his arms around her and brought her close.

_”It was a bad idea to go to Bree.”_

Two years and longer still they’d been parted, Hanasian thought, and what Rosmarin wanted from him now was an admission that she had been right. All things considered, including the way she was nibbling his ear, he decided that she had probably earned that.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosmarin’s proximity was overwhelming. He felt like he was in a dilapidated, tiny boat that was tossed here and there upon the waves her endless sea.


His voice was barely a whisper in response to her statement,_ ”Yes, you were right. If ever I venture to Bree again, it will be with you or not at all.”_

In fact he had no desire to return to Bree. Too many times had his duty taken him from those he loved. He had thought it necessary this last time but, now that he knew what he did now, Hanasian could not shake the sense that he should have remained. He should have stood with Rosmarin against the dangers that had found them. Regrets that he suspected he might never shake free of gnawed at him anew. Before they could claim him entirely, something he had discovered on the snowy trail to Imladris they were wont to do, Rosmarin shifted against him. His thoughts landed hard into the present and once again he was jarred by his wife’s closeness. He could barely look at her.

His fingers grazed over the lacing of her gown and habit carried his hands lower. Before he knew it, he had begun to unravel the silken cords. A sudden doubt pierced him then. He spent years putting this woman from his thoughts, or trying to at the least. Years. He had shed his skin as a husband and father. It was not something he could just put back on again. It was not as simple as that. Or was it? That last question sprang up as the shoulders of her gown slid away to reveal her bare skin beneath.

Hanasian swallowed hard, suddenly nervous, and lowered his hands from Rosmarin’s shoulders. He closed his eyes as her breathing caught in her throat. She knew something was wrong, he realised. Even now, her mind would be racing, determined to unravel whatever it was. He drew in a deep breath.

_”How do we do this?" _he asked of Rosmarin,_ ”I have a memory of my life with you, but these last years have been hard. Look at me Rosmarin. I am scarred by blade and flame. I walk with a limp. My strength has begun to fail me. My hair is grey where the burns-” _

Rosmarin placed a long finger across his lips and then he was startled by a gesture familiar and strange all at once. She gently clasped his chin in her fingers and lifted it so that he had no choice but to meet her eyes. He had tipped her chin just so many times over their years together but never had she returned the favour. Until now. Hanasian felt his eyes begin to water. She was so fair, so bright to him, that this alone was sweet agony. Rosmarin released her hold on his chin to spread her hands along his jaw, cradling his face before her.
_
“These things,” _she said very quietly, ”Matter not to me.”

She gazed at him intently, as if she were examining him for the first time. The memory of their first moment, outside Tharbad, jolted through him. He’d not even known what she was until he had plucked her up from the muddy ground. He’d be startled, to say the least, by the bedraggled creature that had squirmed from his grip. Half starved, the glossy madness of fever in her eyes, she had glared at him through the mud and gloom and rain so hard that he suspected she would have bitten him if he gave her half the chance. As they had peered indignantly at each other, he had known she was assessing him. He had felt her attention sweep through him and he had shaken her mostly to make her stop. The fact two purses fell out of her clothing and into the mud was entirely by the by.

She was assessing him anew now, here. Gone was the desperation and starvation and fever. Gone, too, was the fear. Mostly. He thought he saw some uncertainty still, but he could not be sure.
_
”We are none of us unchanged by the events of recent years,” _Rosmarin added.

At her words, Hanasian’s attention was drawn to the small scar near her left eye. It ran almost vertically from beneath her lower lashes to the high precipice of her cheek. A very sharp blade, likely a dagger, had done that. He could tell from the precision of the scar. Aragorn had informed him of the attack upon her in recent months. A renegade Ranger of Arnor, forced to the biding of the Moricarni. His actions had revealed the first clue in Eriador that Hanasian still lived. The Ranger had been either very careful or very fortunate to not take her eye with his sharp knife and, in the end, he had paid for his treason with his life.

The small scar beneath Rosmarin’s left eye would endure: a reminder of the need for vigilance and a testament to his wife’s resilience and strength. Hanasian noticed, then, the growing flush to her cheeks. He blinked and then set the palm of his hand over her heart. Its steady, vital thud was unchanged and as strong as ever it had been. In turn, her hand settled over his chest.
_
”For as long as these hearts toll, will I love you husband. That much is unchanged,” _she whispered and lifted her eyes to gaze at him through her long lashes.

Hanasian hesitation shattered then and he was no longer worried he could not show Rosmarin how badly he needed her. Now he was fighting for control. He pulled her into his arms with a soft groan and sucked in a breath as he buried his face against her neck. The intoxicating scent of her hair and skin was a memory no longer. This scent had returned to him time and again, despite his efforts to put Rosmarin from his mind. It had tormented him even as it had sustained him across the years. He had made the biggest mistake of his life and it had very nearly cost him everything he had loved.

But here, now, that was done. She was the rain to his bleak, desolate, merciless desert. Hanasian’s hands slid over the smooth silk of her bare shoulders as he kissed her long and hard. His world, his awareness shrunk smaller and smaller until there was only them, there, then. He did not want for anything else. Hanasian abandoned the oars of his rickety, leaking boat and surrendered to a sea he called Rosmarin.

The candles were close to failing by the time he surfaced again. There was no way to know how much time had passed. The sea was peaceful now and warm. Rosmarin lay beside him, on her stomach, head turned away. She was warm and she was still now, her dreams passed. But she had not forgotten him all the same.

One by one the candles failed until only the hearth lit the room. The soft light danced over an arm, hers, draped across his stomach. Lower down, she had a leg partially hooked over his. Hanasian was reminded of their time at Henneth Annûn together all those years ago. He smiled to himself, delighted by the unexpected happiness of this moment.

Rosmarin shifted and her arm over his abdomen tightened. He gently curved his hand around her forearm.
_
”I am here, beloved,” he murmured, ”Fret not.”
_
At that she mumbled something unintelligible into a cloud of hair they had worked together to tangle earlier in the evening by various means. Hanasian drew in a deep breath and let sleep take him as well.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2015)

With morning came a soft tap at the door that neither Hanasian nor Rosmarin head. It was followed by a pounding slap of a little hand. That too went unmarked by the two people within. The hour was still quite early but the door did not hold very long. Adanel and Hayna soon slipped through and hurried to the bed within. Adanel pounced onto the bed without delay but Hayna was not yet tall enough to accomplish such a feat without his sister’s assistance. By the time she had helped Hayna to climb onto the bed, both their parents had begun to wake. Rin grabbed at the slipping covers as Hayna gained the bed proper and this prompted Adanel to raise a dark eyebrow at Hanasian.

It was, he noted, precisely the same expression Rin was wont to use on him when questioning something he said or done. After that, though, Adanel gave him a coy smile and came closer to embrace him. Hayna, meanwhile, had proceeded directly to his mother’s lap to reclaim it as exclusively his. It was bound to be his favourite place to be, given his age. From that vantage, utterly secure, Hayna eyed Hanasian boldly while his sister bounced on his lap.

Adanel set to studying his hands next. She set her own against her father’s and observing how much bigger her hands had grown. Then she started to turn his hands over, inspecting them carefully.

Hanasian said to Rin, _”I have missed too much. Never again."_ 

At that Adanel looked up at him sharply. Her grey eyes framed by her dark hair were solemn but there was no recrimination there. She looked over to her mother for reassurance and Hanasian saw Adanel’s mouth curve into a small smile. He kissed her soft, plump cheek and smiled back at her. He gave Adanel a kiss on the cheek and could not deny how relieved he was to receive such welcomes as he had. But even as Hanasian marveled at this, he knew that his older children may not be so forgiving. 

The day was still young when Hanasian kissed Rosmarin at the breakfast table and set out to locate his elder children. Once outdoors he paused to look over the snowy landscape of Imladris. He’d barely taken a thing in yesterday. The grey morning offered a pale, trembling light. Lazy snowflakes wandered through it. Everything seemed still, as if waiting for something and soon enough he heard it too. Two lads, bundled up against the cold, came around banging wooden swords together. To Hanasian’s eye, it seemed equal parts play and training.

The boys eventually noticed his presence. Reluctantly, each muttering behind the woollen scarves that swathed their lower faces, they lowered their wooden swords and peered up at the windows and balconies of Imladris behind Hanasian as if looking for someone. One lad shrugged and then elbowed his compain and the pair bowed reluctantly. Hanasian could guess they were doing so only to escape a tongue lashing should someone be above watching. One boy clenched his wooden sword to his side with his arm as he fidgeted with a mitten. The other peered at Hanasian closely. Hanasian watched the lad’s eyes narrow. Sandy brows shot skyward and his pale eyes popped wide open then. He dropped his sword in the snow to slap the coat of the lad beside him. That made his friend drop his sword and the boy protested irritably, frowning at the other boy.

_”You’ll get in trouble,”_ the frowning boy said as his companion yanked his scarf down, _”Amme said to-“



“It’s Adda!”_ interrupted his companion, eyes shining locked on Hanasian’s face.

Worlin continued to gaze at him but Dorlith was a little slower. His frown deepened and the glance he cast to his father was sparing, intended only to satisfy his twin that he had looked before he set about telling Worlin he was mistaken.

_”No, it isn’t,”_ Dorlith said to him but Worlin batted at his brother’s thick wool coat a second time.

_”It is!”_ he declared loudly, pointing at Hanasian, _”Just look!”



“I have look-“


“It’s him!_” Worlin insisted urgently but Dorlith bent to retrieve his wooden sword from the snow.

Worlin edged closer to Hanasian to peer at him anew, his own wooden sword forgotten behind him.

_”Amme says we’re not to bother-“_ Dorlith began to chide his brother but Hanasian cleared his throat in hopes that his voice might be familiar to them both.

_”It is good to see you, boys. You have grown so much!”_

Worlin squealed with recognition and shot towards him. Dorlith eyes widened for a moment before he hastened to follow his brother. Hanasian knelt to embrace them both. Dorlith arrived still with his sword and so Hanasian had to be careful indeed to avoid his son’s flailing wooden sword.

The boys squirmed against him, overjoyed and overexcited both. Once Dorlith dropped his sword again, Hanasian was able to embrace both sons properly. After a moment, they pulled back and eyed each other in the way the twins had almost from the outset. He recalled them swaddled in their cradle, eyeing each other even as infants. 

As per usual, Worlin broke the silence first. Second to be born, Worlin had been working to catch his twin brother up ever since.

Worlin excitedly demanded, _”Tell us about the war, Adda!” 

“We are going to be brave soldiers in the King’s Army! We’re practicing!” _Dorlith added, determined as ever to outshine his slightly younger twin.

Hanasian hesitated as he thought and this only sharpened the twins’ anticipation.

Finally Hanasian said, _”War is not all glory and bravery. In fact, very little of it is. That is how most wars start, I think. These things aglow in the eyes of young soldiers.”_

His sons gave him a quizzical look. Already Worlin’s nose was turning red.

Hanasian reached out to pull his scarf back up and continued, _”Have you heard of Folcred and Fastred? They were twin princes of King Foldwine of Rohan, where your grandmother Forcwyn was from.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2015)

Dorlith and Worlin shook their heads and so Hanasian explained,_ ”They upheld the oath of Eorl of the Northmen and Cirion of Gondor in the founding days of Rohan, and they rode away with many men and spears with their father’s blessing. They were young and proud and strong, and went to a far away land to fight. For honour and glory. They were very brave._

_“They held the Ford of Poros in South Gondor, but they both were lost, slain in their stand. They achieved glory that day for after the battle their deeds were spoken of with great reverence. But glory did them little good. It came only after they had perished and it lived only in their memory. Glory offers little comfort to the loved ones that mourned them._

_"They sleep now in a barrow by the ford called Haudh in Gwanur. The glory they won was mingled in the grief of their father, sister and brother, and the people of Rohan. _

_“Glory is fleeting, lads, and it is nothing to lay your life down for.”_

Both lads gazed back at him thoughtfully. Hanasian paused to study his twin sons. If they would pursue such a path then he would have them do so with their eyes open and a head clear of deceits like glory. He nodded, took up Dorlith’s wooden sword and stood. Hanasian peered down its edge and then moved it through the air. This was no toy sword. Someone, likely an Elf by the look of it, had carefully carved this to serve as a training sword.

Hanasian handed it back to Dorlith and noted that the lad took it up properly. Yes, he thought, definitely being tutored here in Imladris. Likely an Elf, for the Rangers here would be kept busy with other tasks. It was entirely possible that the Elf training his twins was the very Elf that had trained him in the years he had spent here at Imladris as a boy.

He considered his sons, both of whom looked quite solemn now as he had chastened them. In way, he supposed, he had.

_”There is nothing wrong with the desire to serve your King and realm, lads. Practice hard, be diligent. Learn all you can of strategy and tactics. Blessed is such knowledge in times of need. Luckier still are those who never need call upon it. War always takes more than it can return.”_

Hanasian considered the time he had spent away from them. It was a decision he had not taken lightly. The evil that had demanded it of him had taken away years he could never reclaim with his children and wife. It had changed them all in ways they could not yet understand. As his sons watched him closely, Hanasian realised now that perhaps he understood the grief his mother had held within her. He shook his head and smiled at his sons. There had been darkness enough in their young lives.

He said, _”We will talk more again later. You should begin your lessons for the day. Do you know where your sister Elian is?”_

Dorlith was quick to answer, _”Off dreaming somewhere, most like.” 

“Probably with a book in hand. We could go find her for you!” _Worlin volunteered, ever eager to avoid lessons.

_”No need, lads. I can find her myself,”_ Hanasian assured them and for a moment Worlin appeared crestfallen.

Then Dorlith eyed him and, in unison, both lads obediently chirruped,_ "Yes sir!”_

When Hanasian had left, such obedience usually was the harbinger of future mischief but the twins were older now. They bowed, the very picture of politeness. Someone, Hanasian concluded, had spent a lot of time teaching his irrepressible sons aspects of decorum. Then the pair dutifully headed off just as bidden. Unfortunately, neither lad was aware that their father knew Imladris better then they did. Hanasian watched the boys run not to lessons but the training rings, oblivious to the fact that their father was well aware of what they were up to.

He shook his head as they vanished out of view around a corner. For the life of him, Hanasian could not remember being that excited to train at their age. But, then, there was a great deal he did not care to remember of those days. Hanasian turned his thoughts to Elian next. There were many places in and around Imladris where one could be alone even on cold winter days such as this. Which of them, though, would Elian choose? One in particular sprang to mind. It was quite dear to him precisely because it wasn’t easy to get to. In winter, it was even more difficult for the slopes could be very slippery. Guaranteed solitude. He set out for it.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2015)

At their estate in Cardolan, Hanasian had shown Adanel a place to make her very own. Elian, however, had found this one all on her own. It was a rocky outlook, the roof of which proving difficult but not impossible to cross in winter. Sure enough, he found Elian seated there. She was bundled in a thick cloak and furs to ward off the winter winds. If she heard his arrival, she gave no sign of it.

”_A beautiful place is this: quiet and out of the way.”_ 

From her height alone he could see that his eldest daughter had sprung up while he had been away. He suspected she would be as her mother, tall even for a Dunédain. Her head turned at his words. Elian looked at him briefly before she turned to look out over the valley again. He was struck by her uncanny resemblance to Rosmarin.

Elian said, _”We have missed you Adda… all of us. I didn’t think you would come back.”_ 

Hanasian ventured closer to sit beside her and for a time he was silent as he looked out over Imladris with his daughter.

Then he whispered, _”I missed you all so much…”_

Words seemed so inadequate and yet what could he say? He could tell her what had drawn him away and kept him there. He could talk about the Moricarni and what they had done. But, then, Elian probably knew about the Moricarni already. She did not need to be burdened by his reasons or his deeds. The faces that would haunt him to the end of his days were his ghosts, not hers.

Elian looked at him a second time, her expression hard . Hanasian sighed heavily, turned to his eldest daughter and held her eyes in his. He had to say something, he knew, but she spoke before he could.

_”Adanel can’t see you like this. She perceives things. It will give her nightmares.”_ 

Taken aback, Hanasian replied, ”_Adanel and Hayna have seen me already. We had breakfast together, as a matter of fact.”_

At that Elian rolled her eyes,_ ”Yes, but that was after…you had reunited with Amme. You are always happier then.”_

Elian’s brash candour rattled him. Then it occurred to him that he knew whose daughter she was and really he should not be surprised. Hanasian nodded and held his peace at first. In a way, his daughter was right. He needed to take hold of himself. He needed to ensure his past remained there. It could sneak up on them again to steal irreplaceable time from them. Not ever again. And while he had been gone, Elian’s life had been turned on its head. She would be old enough to know that everything that had happened to her, her family and her mother had been a direct consequence of his past. Decisions he had taken long ago. His actions. And there was nothing he, nor anyone, could do to change that.

_”You are right daughter. How could I not be happy? All I need do is look upon you, my children, and your mother in all her beauty. How could I not be happy? You give me such joy! I will do my best to show it.”_ 

A little smile showed on Elian’s face as she nodded, seemingly content with his undertaking. She shifted a little closer and embraced her father. After that, they sat for a while taking in the view in companionable silence, Elian’s shoulder leaning against her father’s. After a time, they climbed down together to seek out lunch.

At the bottom, Elian asked _”Will you let me read your journals, Adda?”_ 

Hanasian was silent for a few steps as he thought, _”In time, when you are older. Have you been reading the histories here in Imladris?” 

“Yes, all of them! But the elves have a certain distant aloofness to their records. There is so much not said. Perhaps because they live so long?”_ Elian replied.

_”Perhaps, but it that longevity that enables them to preserve so much. Many Dunédain records have been destroyed over the years, yet the Elves remember much.”_

Elian nodded, _”Hanavia has been teaching me since we came here. He showed me the archive room at the library. He spends a lot of time there.” 

“You and Hanavia are getting along better these days?”_ Hanasian asked, intrigued. The pair had always been close, but that closeness had spawned more than its fair share of arguments.

_”Yes. He is different now. More agreeable. I like him much better. Better, at least, than those monsters Dorlith and Worlin.”_ 

Hanasian smiled inwardly and strove to keep his voice level when he replied_, ”Your brothers are not monsters but, I will grant you they have a certain demeanor. It’s entirely possible that the blood of their grandfather runs heavier in them. Still, if that is true, the blood of their mother will keep them true.”_ 

Elian made no reply to that statement. Had Hanasian looked hard at his daughter’s face, he would have seen a secretive smirk there. Instead, he was watching where he put his feet in the snow.

When Elian turned to her father, the smirk had vanished, _”I’m going to find Amme now.”_ 

She hugged him and set off, leaving her father to a landscape that twinkled whenever a ray of sunlight escaped the grey clouds overhead. . Hanasian stood for a time before he decided that he would seek the library and hope to find his eldest son.


----------



## Elora (Nov 18, 2015)

*Fornost*

The small gates opened in the winter night for two horsemen. Beragil and Scout dismounted and shook off the snow from their cloaks. The gate sergeant looked them over. Once he had nodded, the two men made their way to the Varda’s Shroud Inn. The place was abuzz with talk of Hanasian and some girl. Beragil said nothing should any there discover he or Scout had known Hanasian was alive and not reported it, there would be questions to chew on instead of a meal.

They sat quietly in the shadowed corner and ordered ales, bread, and butter. Where was Videgavia? If Hanasian is here alive, where is Dauremir? They would have to report in soon. As for the girl, that was neither here nor there. Gossip, most like, of the sort small towns like Fornost were susceptible to. As they considered how best to proceed, Deuma the innkeeper walked across the common room with a weatherworn old man, dressed similar to them.

The innkeeper gesture showed the old man to a chair at their table. Once that was done, Deuma proceeded to draw some curtains before them. He moved some empty tables and set them by the curtains, making a new wall. Behind the curtains the three men sat in silence. The old man drew back his hood and pinned both younger rangers with a rheumy pair of eyes still sharp as tacks.

Massuil said in a muffled voice, _”It has been a long time since I saw you two. I know you were with Videgavia in Bree when you set off to on the King’s business there. I know you were with Videgavia when you drove off the Lady’s assailant this summer passed. That was well done, lads, by the by. Don’t think we’d have caught her up in Rhuadar’s wide expanse in time had you not tripped over her. “_

_“Still, good as it is to see you here, well and mostly hale, we have a problem. You see, you both seem to be tardy with reporting in.”_

Beragil and Scout glanced at each other briefly and Beragil said, _We had unfinished business-” 

“Shhh…. I don’t want to know your business! My best guess it was something stealthy Videgavia put you up to and that there is only a curtain!”_

_“We did report in to the Lady,”_ Scout objected,_ ”In Rhuadar. She was the campaign commander at the time, was she not?”_

The old man grimaced at that,_ ”Videgavia’s report precedes you. Based on what he’s had to say, the Lady was in no fit condition for any such thing. Had she of been, I daresay you’d have both been questioned for your failure to report earlier. She’d been looking for you for nearly a year, did you know?” _

The two rangers glanced at each other uncomfortably and Massuil shook his head,_ "Your commander doesn’t know yet that you’ve arrived, so let’s get to business while we still can. Hanasian came riding in here in much less stealth. He left here for Imladris only three days ago. Dauremir’s wife was with him.”_ 

Beragil and Scout both looked surprised for a moment and then Scout cut in,_”Wife? I suspected he was married, but he said nothing of it. What of Dauremir?”_ 
_
“He fell in Rhuadar. The Moricarni’s final victim, or so it would seem.”_

Beragil and Scout nodded solemnly at the tidings and then Bergail asked, _”Final victim? It is done?”_

_“Hanasian was thorough in his report. The King and I both believe the Moricarni are defeated. Orders to stand down the Company have already been sent to Rhuadar.”_

First Dauremir was dead, then the momentous news that their foes were defeated. In the bittersweet tidings, though, neither ranger could fail to be concerned at what else Hanasian might have divulged.

Massuil stood up and took their leave, _”Enjoy your food and ale this night, lads. Come the morrow you will report at sunrise to the local barracks. And if I were you, I’d not be late this time. You don’t want to be listed as deserters.”_ 

Massuil pushed the curtain aside and gave Deuma a nod as he left.

Beragil leaned back in his chair as he took in Massuil’s tidings and then considered Scout.

He shrugged, _”So we report in sunrise tomorrow. Might as well make the best of tonight. It will last until then.”_ 

A bucket of ale was ordered, and they ate as well as they could with the limited food that was available this winter. By the time the inn’s common room closed, they were far from sober. They wove their way together through Fornost’s frozen streets to the barracks. Dawn the following day found them huddled together under their cloaks, the flakes of the morning’s light snow dusting their hoods and shoulders.

_”Rangers to me!”_ a gruff voice barked at them.

They rose, wavering, to their feet and blinked at the overly bright world around them. Heads pounding, Beragil and Scout spent the following three days accounting for themselves from the moment they had been assigned to Hanasian to now. Neither could conceal the fact that they had agreed to aid Hanasian to seek the Moricarni and neither could adequately explain why they had neglected to report Hanasian’s whereabouts to their commanders.

The local commander was not the sort of man to ignore such lapses. A failure to report coupled with the failure to report adequately were serious concerns in his book. Still, the King had given clear instructions on this matter. A number of pardons were to be issued, including to Beragil and Runner. Neither ranger received an official reprimand but neither did they escape the most unpopular duties and watches for some time to come.


----------



## Elora (Nov 22, 2015)

Hanasian walked slowly into the great library of Imladris. It was little changed from his recollection from his youth. The Elves were fewer in number than before but aside from that, scant else had altered since he was a boy. Certainly, the Keeper of Records greeted Hanasian as if he had never left. 

_”Young Master Hanasian! I am pleased to see you in my halls once more! I am told that you have been vigilant in your writing!”_ 

Hanasian looked about as if wakened from a dream. For a moment, when first he heard the Keeper’s voice, he felt as though he were eleven years old again.

_”Aye, honoured Keeper. I have written much. And much I have not.” 

“Such is the way of the Edain. So little time you have, and so much of what you gain is lost with your passing. I fear this has become the way of the Eldar too, for those that yet remain in mortal lands.”_

The Keeper’s voice faded into melancholy and in that moment Hanasian stole another look around the library. No sign of Hanavia.

The Keeper bestirred himself from his recollections, _”I have found some of the items you had asked me about some seasons ago. I suspect you were the age your son is now at the time you made your request. It wasn’t until Hanavia asked me the same question did I remember that I had put them aside. I had quite forgotten.”_

He stood and turned to look over the shelf behind his great desk.

_”I asked so much of you when I was boy. I cannot now remember what these particular items might be. Are they the historical records of Arnor?”_

The Keeper sighed as he sat down _”Indeed. Very little that we had not recorded ourselves was saved here, or so it has been explained to me. This is particularly the case when the realms established by King Earendur’s younger sons are concerned: Cardolan and Rhuadur. Of Arthedain we were fortunate to receive some records from Fornost, those that survived the sacking. You would read what I had repeatedly, as if searching for answers. You were convinced there had to be more.”_

_“Yes, I remember now!” _Hanasian exclaimed,_ “Is there more?”_

The Keeper nodded, _”There are entire vaults of books, parchments, letters, and maps that had never been organized. I have only been the Keeper for a mere three hundred and five years. _

_“My mentor had been Keeper since Imladris was first established. He had served in a similar capacity in the House Celebrimbor before. He saved all he could from the sacking of Eregion. My mentor despised war, yet he marched with Master Elrond in answer to Gil-Galad’s call: the Last Alliance._

_“When he returned he was much changed. He kept the library still, but organised little of the information we stored. He took me aside before the long hard winter and handed me the keys. Elrond watched from afar, grim that he had chosen to sail west. He had spent thousands of years wrestling with himself, and was never in peace. I hope he found it in Valinor.”_

The present Keeper paused then, as if lost in his tale and distant memories. He paused for a moment and then blinked as returned to the present.

_”Yes, I’ve only had a few hundred years as Keeper. In so short a time, I cannot say that I know all of what is kept here. I should have had you assist me when you were a boy. Now, with our waning, we all will soon go and all this will all be handed over to the keeping of Men. It will fall to those like you, and your son, to preserve it all.”_

_“Yes, about my son,” _Hanasian cut in swiftly as he recalled the Keeper could and would talk through the night if left unchecked,_ “Is he here?”_

Hanasian recalled discovering the vaults as a child. He’d only been able to get in there on occasion. Nothing was catalogued, and the records were stored in a way that offered no order or organisation that his young eyes had been able to discern. As a result, he’d found little of interest and once the door had been fixed, he’d not been able to get into the vaults at all. Still, if the Keeper had recruited Hanavia to assist him, Hanasian was willing to bet his son was down there even now.

The Keeper answered, _”Yes, yes. He is helping me. He should be up here soon.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 22, 2015)

Hanasian was silent as he debated whether to wait for Hanavia or go down to him. As he was wrestling with this, he heard faint footsteps approach behind him.

_”Hello Father,” _his son said in a voice that was both familiar and changed.

There was a chill to it that Hanasian turned to face, _”Hanavia my son! I haven’t yet seen you since I got here.” _

_“I have been busy,” _Hanavia coldly reproached, “_I have my work here, my studies and training.”_ 

Hanavia walked passed his father to the Keeper’s desk where he set down dusty parchments he’d held in his arms. In this he was his mother’s son, from the icy breath of his anger to his formidable capacity to focus on the task at hand through it. His son would and could dismiss his father’s presence from mind if he so desired and, as Hanavia addressed the Keeper, that seemed very much to be what the boy wished.

_”I found these in the first hall. They’re in what seems to be a mannish hand and there are more. I didn’t risk bringing them up as they are quite brittle.”_

The Keeper closely reviewed the proffered records, _”My thanks, boy. You were wise to leave the fragile items in place. We will tend to the first hall, together, another time. For now, you are discharged from your duties here today.”_

Hanavia nodded at that, robbed of his ploy to avoid his father for the present. He’d had most of yesterday, all of last night and half of today to consider what he thought and felt about his father’s return from beyond the grave. It had been a shock, and he could not help but compare it to another shock that came two years ago. Hanavia’s desire to be pleased by his father’s return unlooked for warred with a rapidly growing anger that he found difficult to put into words. Hanavia had managed to unravel that he was angry with his father’s sudden, cruel departure and inability to send word at any point that he yet lived. Yet how could he reconcile that against the man that stood before him now. He loved this man, idolised him. His father had been his greatest hero. Until now.

Hanavia drew a shaking breath and walked past Hanasian.

_”Where are you going, son?”_

_“I am behind in my training,”_ Hanavia replied as he left the library, reasonably certain that if he just kept busy and kept moving that all this other difficult, painful and unpleasant business would resolve itself.

Hanasian sighed unhappily and looked to the Keeper. He found the Elf buried in the records Hanavia had retrieved. Such struggles would be something the Keeper would deem none of his concern. Hanasian nodded and followed his son out of the library. Hanavia could run, but he could not hide. Not in a place like Imladris.

A light snow fell as Hanavia walked out onto the practice ground. The clouds his breath made enfolded his head as he fell into a stance. His movements were clean and precise. As crisp as the crunching ground he moved over. That was what both his trainer and his mother had emphasised. Precision, economy, power.

Yet, as Hanasian quietly approached from behind, it was evident that Hanavia was not behind in his training at all. His son had lied to his face rather than confront his father. It was sobering thought indeed, for the boy Hanasian knew prized honesty above all else. The dull ring of his sword as he freed it alerted Hanavia to his presence and the boy turned to face him. He wore his mother’s inscrutable expression, his thoughts wrapped tightly and squeezed away. For a moment Hanasian was sure his son would wave him away or abandon the grounds as he had the library. Instead, Hanavia waved him in.

Hanasian slowly walked around him, stopped and turned to face Hanavia, _”You gave up your first advantage. When it snows it is best to have your back to the wind no matter how slight that wind is. You don’t want your vision obscured by snow.”_

The criticism, warranted or not, stung Hanavia into moving and their swords rang as Hanasian lifted his to counter his son’s swing. Hanavia came at him fast. Relentless as he was, his technique flawless, Hanasian turned every thrust and swing. Hanavia was wasting his strength. Any feint Hanasian made was met with a block whether it was necessary or not. Still, it was evident to Hanasian just how far his son had progressed in this aspect of his studies at Imladris.

Harder and harder Hanavia pressed, with all the vigour of youth until at last he caught the back of his father’s hand. His blade cut through Hanasian’s glove and drew some blood. While it was first blood, it was not a serious injury. The cold made it hurt more than usual and it was not enough to disable an opponent. Still, Hanasian caught the ferocious grin that suddenly lit Hanavia’s expressionless face. This, Hanasian realised, was more than practice for the lad.

Hanasian saluted his son with his sword and they pressed on a second time. This time, though, Hanasian fought him as he might a grown man. Hanavia did not shrink from the challenge and this proved as brave as it was foolhardly. It was not long before he was bereft of his sword entirely. His father caught his hilt easily and ripped it from his hand. It landed on the snowy ground with a thud and, at that, Hanasian stepped back and sheathed his own blade. Panting, Hanavia stared at him as if he would pierce his father by his gaze instead of his sword. His cheeks were flushed with exertion and anger.

_”I cannot forgive you! You did it for us, you said, but I do not understand! The pain…my brothers and sisters,” _Hanavia shuddered with visceral emotion, _“Mother…I won’t forgive you!”_

Hanavia stiffly moved to retrieve his sword and Hanasian was sure his son would press the fight anew, charged as he was with the desire to inflict the pain he had felt and seen in those he loved. Instead Hanavia cleaned off his sword and, back to his father, sheathed it.

_”I will see you at dinner this night,”_ Hanasian said, anything to prompt his son into speaking further.

Hanavia held his silence, determined to not give his father the satisfaction of an answer until he noted the presence of his trainer nearby. While not a word passed between teacher and pupil, Hanavia knew that he had been observed from the outset. At that, his righteous anger was shaken by a sudden seed of doubt.

He straightened his spine and half turned towards his father, _”Yes, sir.”_

Hanasian inclined his head and at that his son stalked away, sword clutched tightly in his hand. Well, Hanasian mused to himself as he considered his injured hand, that could have been a great deal worse.


----------



## Elora (Nov 23, 2015)

_The king had no right to act as he did!”_ 

The statement was as bald as it was calm and the man responsible for it met Rosmarin’s eyes squarely. Without compunction. Cammaroth waited for Rin to respond but she couldn’t. She was breathless and her pulse was hammering. 

_”Challenge it,”_ Cammaroth said next. 

_”The king’s pardon is his alone to issue! On what possible grounds might it be challenged?” 

“Did he consult you before he granted the Consort his pardon?”_ Cammaroth asked, knowing well that Aragorn had not, _”The Consort’s actions affected Cardolan, and you, most keenly of all.”_ 

Rin blinked rapidly, aware that things were fast unraveling around her. She had to act, swift and decisive. 

_”I do not make the laws,”_ she reminded the Wolf of Cardolan, _”They belong to the king. A man, I am compelled to remind you, that I have sworn my fealty to. And through me are you too bound. All rangers of Cardolan are bound by the king’s law and my oath. Repudiate that, then renounce me for I will not tread this merry path of treason you are set upon, Wolf. I will not!”_ 

Cammaroth’s jaw bunched but he continued to stare at her. Rosmarin drew a deep breath and tried to steady her whirling head. 

_”I swore to uphold Aragorn’s laws and abide by his will. The king’s laws. The king’s pardon. It is issued and that, Cammaroth, is that.” 

“Do you deny, then, that the bond of friendship between the king and your husband is one that is both long and deep?” 

“Do you suggest,”_ Rin countered in return, _”That the king twisted his own laws for the sake of friendship? Is that the man you think our king to be?”_ 

Cammaroth hooked his thumbs through his belt and considered her coolly, _”I suggest, your grace, that the king is keenly aware of the difficulty that would arise should you decide to put your husband away. If you should banish the Consort of Cardolan for his crimes against you, your heirs and the realm, fresh discord within Arnor’s largest realm would spring up. And the Free Company of Arnor is returning, is it not, fresh from the fight in Rhuadar?”_ 

Rin sat heavily at that and something akin to compassion crossed Cammaroth’s face. 

_”I do not criticise you for so readily accepting the king’s pardon. But to let it go unchallenged…that would be a mistake,”_ he finished. 

Rin closed her eyes and wiped a hand over her face, _”And if I refuse to challenge it?”_ 

There was a rustle in the study that made her open her eyes. When she did, she saw that Cammaroth had bent his knee to her. One hand rested on the hilt of his sword and the other upon his bent knee. 

_”We will not abandon you, your grace. Our oaths, mine, hold true.”_ 

So, not open mutiny amongst her rangers then. For now. Her skirts whispered as she rose and came out from behind her desk. Cammaroth lifted his head as she reached him and kissed the ring she wore upon her right hand. Her father’s ring. She’d refused to establish a council of her own, breaking with her father on that score, but she had one anyways. Of a sort. The Wolf of Cardolan rose to his feet. 

_”I know this places you in a difficult position, m’lady,”_ he admitted and Rin could not help but cock a brow at his choice of words. 

Difficult? She was neatly caught between her husband, her king and her rangers and this the Wolf of Cardolan described as difficult. 

_”And we are grateful that you would hear our concerns,”_ he added. 

Anything further was forestalled by her eldest son’s sudden arrival. Hanavia hurtled across the threshold of her study and collided with her hard. She swayed but managed to keep her feet by merit of the fact that the eldest prince of Cardolan wound his thin yet wiry arms around her. Hanavia shuddered with emotion that was already soaking through her dress where his head was buried. 

Snow was fresh on the shoulders of his thick woollen jacket and his boots had left a muddy trail in his wake. Cammaroth lifted his brows in silent query and Rin nodded at the door. They’d need privacy for this and the Wolf of Cardolan gave it to them without delay. As the door latch softly clicked, Rin closed her eyes and tried to assemble her wits in a new direction. 

By the time she stumbled towards her own room to change for dinner, Rosmarin was exhausted. Slippery had already laid out her dress. It was a simple matter of putting it on. Nothing more than that. And yet when Rin sat down on the edge of her bed to catch her breath, even simple things were proven to be too much. When Slippery tapped on her door and peeked within, she found the Lady of Cardolan sprawled across her bed and sound asleep.


----------



## Elora (Nov 23, 2015)

When Rin awoke she immediately knew that hearth had been stoked and her shoes had been removed. A pillow had been placed under her head. She knew all of this precisely because she woke face down in the pillow and her bare toes were wriggling in the warmth of the room. As she lifted her head she heard a page being turned nearby. It was properly night, she saw through her rumpled hair. Candles and tapers had been lit throughout the room. 

_”The children have been fed and bathed. I told them that they could bid you a good evening if you woke in time,”_ Hanasian said from somewhere in her room. 

Hanasian was in her room. Her room. Rin twisted about until she could see him. He had taken an armchair by the hearth and had a book upon his lap. Her husband was in her room. It felt…she did not know how it felt. Rin scrambled about to sit up upon her bed. 

_”What are you reading?”_ she asked, really for just for the sake of saying something vaguely coherent. 

Hanasian closed the book. It had wide pages, like an atlas of some sort. 

_”I wasn’t reading,”_ he answered. 

Rin had no idea what to make of that and before she could unravel it, Hanasian asked her, _”How are you?”_ 

She smoothed her skirts out over her crossed legs, _”Well. I’m quite well. How was your day?”_ 

Hanasian cocked his head to one side and considered her for a moment, _”Illuminating.” 

“Things will get better with Hanavia,”_ she assured him and he smiled quietly. 

_”I know. They already have. Dinner was altogether pleasant, all things considered.”_ 

She recalled then what Hanavia had admitted to her earlier, _”How’s your hand?”_ 

Hanasian glanced at the back of his right hand as if he had forgotten, _”Naught but a scratch. The lad’s technique, though…” 

“He’s been working very hard at it,”_ Rin said, _”Though not for any love of war, unlike his younger brothers.”_ 

Hanasian nodded thoughtfully at that and then ran a hand over the cover of the book still on his lap, _”We will have ample time to discuss the children. Are you hungry? Rose tells me you missed lunch today.”_ 

Rosmarin sighed, _”I was busy.” 

“She told me you would say that too,”_ Hanasian informed her and set the book aside, _”It’s quite the bone of contention, I am advised.” 

“Who else have you been speaking to?”_ Rin demanded, the question slipping out of her. 

_”Oh I’ve had a long conversation with Lords Elladan and Elrohir both today.” 

“Was that before or after you interrogated Rose!”_ 

Hanasian gave her no reply and Rin was left to ponder for a moment just what to make of everything. He walked to the door, opened it and spoke briefly through it. That done, the door was closed again and Hanasian returned to his armchair. 

_”Dinner should be along presently,”_ he said. 

Rin sniffed at that, still unsure of what to make of their conversation. She fidgeted with the bed covers she sat on and tried to work out where to go next. 

Ultimately, she decided upon, _”What else did Rose tell you?”_ 

When Hanasian did not answer straight away she looked up and found he was studying her. 

_”She helped me understand what it was like. For you,”_ he said. 

_”Why couldn’t you ask me?” 

“Would you have told me?”_ Hanasian asked in return. 

Rin chewed on the inside of her lower lip and then shook her head, honestly. 

_”Doesn’t matter,”_ she replied, _”Done is done. You did as you thought best. As did I.” 

“Then it doesn’t matter if I know or not, does it?”_ Hanasian challenged. 

Rin sighed at the question but dinner arrived before she could work out a way through or around it. Hanasian set the tray down on the table and beckoned her to it. 

_”Please, Rosmarin. You need your strength at times like this.” 

“And what of you?” 

“I ate with the children at dinner,”_ he said reasonably and so she really had no option other to comply. 

She crossed from the bed to the other armchair, settled within it and then selected leg of roasted chicken. Only then, as it was in her hand, did she recall something else of the day. 

_”The twins,”_ she started, staring at the drumstick. 

_”I know. I’ve spoken to the pair of them about today’s kitchen incursion. I suspect they were overexcited today. Understandable perhaps.” 

“The two chickens they lifted today are but the latest in a procession of purloined treats. They were banned from the kitchens, by the head cook himself, only last month!” 

“I also spoke with the Elf in question before dinner. Consider the matter addressed.” 

“Addressed how?”_ Rin pressed, _”I’ve been trying to smooth those feathers over for-“ 

“I have addressed it. There will be no more stolen chickens or-“ 

“The Elf has a list, Hanasian. A list of every morsel of food those two have lifted since we’ve been here. I’ve seen it. It’s quite long!” 

“Eat your dinner.”_ 

Eat her dinner? Eat her dinner!? For two years, two long, aching fraught years she had managed all on her own and now he was here, in her bedroom, telling her to eat her dinner. She opened her mouth to voice her thoughts on the matter only to find her stomach growled loudly for her. Cheeks flushing, she dropped the drumstick back onto the plate and sat back in her chair to glare at the fire. 

After a while, Hanasian said, _”At least the apple. Surely, so much has not changed that you no longer like apples.”_ 

She heard a plaintive note to his voice that cut across her brooding. Rin reached for the apple upon the tray and her eyes finally recognised the book Hanasian had been reading. 

Rin shot to her feet in immediate dismay, _”That’s mine!” 

“I know,”_ Hanasian said, _”You’ve never been one to keep journals. Drawings were always your preference.” 

“Who gave it to you?” 

“Rose said it would help me understand.” 

“She had no RIGHT!”_ 

Hanasian asked, _”Have you read my journals?” 

“Yes! Of course I have! But it’s different!” 

“How?”_ 

Short of throwing herself at her husband and tearing her sketching book from his hands, Rin really wasn’t sure what to do. And even if she did that, what would it achieve? He’d seen the drawings already, like as not. Rin sat again, deflated but no less unsettled. 

_”How?”_ Hanasian asked a second time and she blinked. 

_”They were pertinent to the campaign, of course,”_ she replied, _”And you were dead.” 

“Except I wasn’t,”_ he pointed out and her eyes narrowed. 

_”So, then, only fair that I read the journals you kept whilst you were dead. The real ones, mind you. Not the edited versions.” 

“No,”_ Hanasian said plainly. 

Rin gaped at him and then pointed at her drawings, _”You’ve seen those. You’ve questioned those around me!” 

“No,”_ Hanasian repeated. 

_”Why?”_ Rin pressed but Hanasian sealed his lips together and she knew what that meant. 

He’d be drawn on the subject no further. Rin could not help but wonder what her husband was hiding. Nor could she understand why he’d hide anything from her at a time like this. She felt as though he was lying to her, again. She felt as though he had invaded her privacy, aided by those she trusted. She felt overwhelmed, confused and hurt and angry all at once. Thus, when Hanasian bade her good night and left a short while later, she did not ask him to stay. It was much later when Slippery came back for the tray. By then Rin was back on her bed, knees drawn up to her chest and brooding up a storm.


----------



## Elora (Nov 23, 2015)

_”You’ve barely touched it,”_ Slippery exclaimed and then, when she looked at Rin properly forgot all about dinner and came to sit on the side of the bed, _”What’s wrong? Did you quarrel with Hanasian? Only natural that you might.”_

Rin shook her head, closed her eyes but felt tears press against her lashes all the same.

_”I made a mistake yesterday,”_ she whispered, _”A very big mistake.” 

“Shhhhh, now,”_ Slippery said softly as she wound an arm around Rin’s shoulders.

Rin continued a little firmer, _”My children see it. My rangers see it. You do too, don’t you?” 

“Don’t you go putting words in my mouth now,”_ Slippery replied, _”It’s late. I daresay you didn’t get much sleep last night and, from what I know, today has been awful. You’re tired, Rin. The pressure you are under now must be terrible.”_

The words spilled out of Rin, _”Hanavia hates him! Elian’s angry with him! The rangers want me to challenge the king and banish him! He spoke to the Sons of Elrond about me today, Rose too. She gave him my drawings!”_

Slippery clucked her tongue at that, _”She was probably trying to help.” 

“She had no right! None!” 

“No, she’d didn’t,”_ Slippery said, _”But for now, you’re best served by getting some sleep. Come tomorrow, things will make more sense. They always do.”_

Some time later, with Rin’s sketchbook under her arm, she found Rose as the woman slipped from Hayna’s room. Rose started at Slippery’s sudden appearance in the hall and then her eyes fell onto the sketchbook under the Gondorian woman’s arms.

_”Oh,”_ Rose said unhappily.

_”Oh indeed. Have you seen these?”_ Slippery asked in a low voice.

Rose nodded, _”Yes.” 

“And you thought handing over the bare soul of your husband’s sister without her consent or knowledge was a good thing to do?” 

“He was trying to make sense of what had happened. It’s not like she’ll tell him. You know that as well as I. He has to understand if they’re to reunite. And that’s clearly what she wants.” 

“Is it? Because right now, she has no idea what she wants. I found her in tears, Rose. Tears.”_

Rose’s head lowered at that, _”Truly?”_

Slippery growled a curse under her breath, _”Just stop helping. At least until she’s made up her mind. And make sure Cammaroth doesn’t see her tonight. I don’t want to have to deal with what will happen if he sees her in her present state.” 

“Of course,”_ Rose said meekly.

Slippery shoved the sketchbook at the other woman, _”And put that back where you found it!”_

She left Rose behind then and set off anew. This door she found ajar and, coming from within, the sound of a woman’s voice. Slippery leaned against the doorframe and considered the scene within for a moment. Caila looked quite comfortable indeed, cosy and even smug, there with Hanasian.

_”And there you are, Mistress Caila,”_ Slippery observed as the young woman’s voice fell silent, _”Did you know I’ve been looking for you all day?” 

“Ah…no?”_ Caila attempted to lie through her back teeth, _”Why?” 

“Lady Rosmarin is keen to have a word with you. I believe she’s made mention of that before.” 

“But I haven’t done anything to her and I told her rangers that too. It isn’t what they said it is. The only child I carry is my husband's and if he were here, he’d hold you all to account for the terrible things you’ve been saying!” 

“We only have your word for it, Caila…and if we’re to take you at your word then I struggle to understand why you’re so reluctant to speak with the Lady Rosmarin. You have nothing to hide, after all.” 

“None of this, Slippery, is Caila’s fault. None of it,”_ Hanasian said quietly.

_”True or not, we'll soon see. Tomorrow, Caila, I expect you to attend the Lady Rosmarin before lunch,”_ Slippery stated.

_“What if I’m busy?” _Caila asked, lifting her chin, _”What if I decide to leave tomorrow.” 

“You really do not want to make me chase you againe,”_ Slippery said and then looked past her to Hanasian, _”Now, if you please, your friend and I have business to discuss.”_

Rebellion flashed in Caila’s eyes and she looked to Hanasian next, _”He is my friend. My only friend here. And, some might say, I’m his only friend too. Maybe he doesn’t want me to leave. Maybe he doesn’t want to discuss this business. Maybe-“ 

“Maybe you should-“_ Slippery started but broke off as Hanasian held up a hand to forestall whatever glib and terrifying threat was about to follow.

_”Caila, I appreciate your help but I think I best if-“ 

“You’re not alone, here, Hanasian,”_ Caila interjected.

_”I rather think that I am…and it is a prison of my own making. Please, Caila.”_

Slippery waited until Caila had flounced her way unhappily out of the room and then slowly shook her head from side to side.

_”You know what Cammaroth thinks of you. You were there when he levelled his accusations. And here I find you, cosied up in your room with her? After, I might add, you’ve quarrelled badly with your wife!” 

“I did not invite Caila here. I did not invite her in.” 

“Nor did you send her away.” 

“She’s alone, Slippery. Widowed, with child in a strange place where people she doesn’t know whisper nasty things about her.” 

“Given what you’ve discovered about your wife’s experience in the aftermath of your supposed death, it seems you appreciate all to well what that’s like,”_ Slippery snapped.

_”Are you here to berate me?”_ Hanasian asked wearily.

_”Tempting. Sorely tempting. But no,”_ Slippery admitted with a sigh and then took stock of the man she saw before her, _”You’ve had a right day of it, haven’t you?”_

Hanasian nodded and asked, _”How is she?” 

“Confused. Distraught,”_ Slippery paused, _”Tears, even.” 

“My wife never cries,”_ Hanasian said quietly.

Slippery shrugged, _”Never used to, you mean. The children, the rangers, the king and you, all pulling her in different directions. How much do you think the woman can bear?” 

“I’m not trying to pull Rosmarin in any direction. Don’t you think I know how much she has on her shoulders? I can scarcely believe she managed to hold it all up for all this time. And with the campaign and envoy on top as well?”_ Hanasian shook his head slowly from side to side.

_”I haven’t the right, yet or perhaps ever now, to assist her with the king or her rangers,”_ he continued, _”But I thought that I could at least be a husband and father to our children.”_

Slippery let out a pent up breath, _”I know you spoke to Rose today. I know about the sketchbook too.” 

“That,”_ he said flatly, _”Was a mistake.” 

“She’s hurt and she’s angry and she’s every damn right to be, Hanasian. She has to learn to trust you again. Give her time. Show her patience. Be gentle. Do those things and you just might be surprised at what the extraordinary woman you married is capable of. She just might forgive you.” 

“If you were her, would you?” 

“I’d mount your head over my mantelpiece,”_ Slippery replied without hesitation, _”Then, perhaps, I might consider forgiveness.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 23, 2015)

The following day unfolded such that Rin saw very little indeed of Hanasian and that, on the whole, was a good thing. At least, she thought that was how she felt about it. She did succeed in finally sitting down with Caila before lunch for a talk. In fact, Caila had arrived almost immediately after breakfast, anxious to get it ‘over and done with’ as she said. When it became clear that she was not about to be accused of all manner of unsavoury things but, in point of fact, offered a position and a safe place to live, Caila left stunned speechless for all of half an hour. That ended when she informed Hanasian of the surprising turn in her circumstances that would result in the young woman being placed in the staff of his wife’s Annuminas residence. 

_”My own room and one for the babe too,”_ Caila said excitedly, eyes shining, _”And all I need do is help in the kitchens. No laundry. I hate laundry! Awful work! No taverns and wandering hands neither! Aside from that, my life and my time is my own, to do with as I please!” 

“Consider, Caila, my wife’s retinue is sizeable and, when we’re in Annuminas, keeping everyone fed is no small task. Then there are her guests to consider.” 

“Oh, I know! But I won’t be in the kitchens all on my own,”_ Caila answered, _”Why are you trying to talk me out of it?” 

“I’m not. Your life is yours to lead as you see fit,”_ Hanasian replied. 

The younger woman sniffed at his answer, _”It’s much better than some inn or tavern, I can tell you. You don’t get board there, for starters. And mopping up stale ale and all the other things that end up on the floors isn’t much fun either. I’ve a roof over my head, food in our bellies, a way to support myself and somewhere safe for the babe. I think Dauremir would be pleased.” 

“I think so too,”_ Hanasian answered and that was that. Caila was now a part of his wife’s Annuminas household. 

He went in search of her but found that Rin had already been subsumed by yet more work. A messenger with a fresh and apparently important missive from Eldarion had arrived and as a consequence, the Lady of Cardolan was not to be disturbed for any reason. Still, Hanasian did not want for anything to do. His children provided ample entertainment. Hayna, Adanel and the twins all wanted as much of him as they could get. Elian hovered nearby, watching but nothing more than that initially. Hanavia was like his mother, busy elsewhere and unable to be interrupted. 

Thus the days passed, one leading into the next and in that time Rosmarin neither drew closer nor moved further away. Slippery had counselled patience. She had said that the right path would show itself to her and so Rosmarin waited. While she was waiting, the Free Company of Arnor were officially withdrawn from Rhuadar and provisions for their payroll, leave and the likely wave of retirement that would enure were made. Transport for those returning to Edhellond had to be organised. 

Then there was the matter of her own household to consider. With the Rhuadar campaign ended and the threat of the Moricarni lifted, there was no reason for them to not return to their home in Cardolan. The head cook of Imladris’ kitchens would certainly agree. Yet, their estate had not been their home for a good two years. Most of her staff had come to her in Annuminas from Cardolan. As a result, she needed to make the estate ready for them again and she needed to establish an independent household in Annuminas. 

In the midst of all of that she had her rangers to manage. While Cammaroth’s declaration of ongoing loyalty had not been untrue, the depth of their displeasure had intensified until she drew them all together and heard from each of them directly. Then she set about making her mind clear. It was a simple matter of law. The pardon, she told them, would stand unchallenged. On that very day did Hanavia finally relent in his enmity towards his father. It was a subtle thawing but perceptible all the same. 

Spring found Imladris and through an open window did the sound of laughter float up and into Rin’s study. She rose from her desk and went to her window. Below, amongst garden beds that were emerging from winter’s long sleep, a game was underway. She could pick out the sound of her children’s laughter as they merrily skipped after a bouncing ball kicked this way and that. Slippery was down there too, Rose as well. So was her husband. All had their hands tied loosely behind their backs. 

Rin paused for a moment to watch them and then considered the work that waited for her. All the shelves were emptied, their contents already being ferried back to Cardolan by those she had sent ahead to make it ready for them. What remained was on the desk. Broken mills and village drains that did not work properly. Bridges that got washed away in the spring floods. A boundary dispute between two farmers. An argument over who owned the local woodland. The usual fare. It never stopped and it was always important to those who wrote to her asking for her aid. She’d not done a progress this year and so all they had were their letters to her. 

Still, somewhere between that horrible argument with Hanasian and this bright morning, months had passed. Her whole life could, and would she had discovered, pass with her at her desk. Or she could go outside and join her children. Her brother’s wife. They’d mended their fences. Her old friend. Her husband. She pushed the wedding rings around on her finger as she thought. 

Patience, Slippery had said. Just wait and see. And here she was, watching her children laugh as they gambolled around their father. Was not this exactly what she had feared had been robbed from them. The ball went shooting across the lawn and splashed into a fountain. Imladris was full of the tinkling things. Dorlith scampered blithely after it, moving swiftly despite the fact his hands were pinned behind his back. He was in the fountain in short order, the reason for his volunteering in the first place. The cavorting and tomfoolery that ensued had them in uproarious laughter below and, to her immense surprise she found the sound of her husband’s laughter wondrous to behold. Then a bubble of merriment popped out of her. 

She slapped her fingers across her mouth, startled. Rin had not laughed for years now. It was then that her path emerged before her, bright and straight and true as if it had been there all along. Shortly thereafter Rin found herself hurrying down to the garden. When she reached them, Dorlith and the ball had been retrieved from the fountain and stood, dripping, in a cluster of children and adults. Hayna spotted her arrival first and toddled towards her without delay. The others, though, paused as if wondering why she was there. 

_”We were just playing, Amme,”_ Worlin assured her. 

_”I know,”_ she replied, _”I could hear you from up there.” 

“Sorry,”_ Elian said immediately. 

_”We’ll be quieter,”_ Hanavia promised and at that Rin wondered how indeed her children viewed her. 

She nodded at that and realised that telling them that she didn’t want them to be quieter would only make it worse. Clearly, her arrival had disrupted their fun. 

_”Well,”_ she instead offered as brightly as she could, _”Enjoy yourselves.”_ 

Her children murmured assent, and exchanged baffled glances with each other whilst she set Hayna down again. Rin flicked a brief glance at the three adults there and turned away. She resolved that she’d not hurry no matter how badly she wished to scurry away and so she mapped out a steady, slow path back towards her office. She was so intent on this that she scarcely heard the approach of someone after her.


----------



## Elora (Nov 23, 2015)

_”Goodness you’re fast when you want to be,”_ Hanasian puffed as he reached for her arm. 

_”I wasn’t running,”_ Rin objected. 

_”Stay,”_ he said, ignoring her statement. 

_”I have work to do and-“ 

“Stay. Just for a while?”_ 

Rin let herself be turned back and she could see the others peering after them. The twins elbowed each other and began whispering as soon as they noticed she was looking at them. 

_”I’ll only spoil things,”_ she sighed, _”And you need this time with them.” 

“So do you,”_ Hanasian countered, _”And I’m not asking for them. I’m asking for me. Do you have to argue everything with everyone?” 

“I don’t!” 

“Oh, so it’s just me then,”_ he observed with a quiet smile, _”Fair enough, all things considered.”_ 

Rin frowned at that, uncertain of how to respond, and Hanasian sobered. 

_”I’m sorry, Rosmarin. I am truly, honestly, sorry. I didn’t just break your heart, I shattered it. I understand that now. I nearly broke your very-“ 

“Stop,”_ Rin said urgently. 

_”I’m sorry.” 

“Stop! You cannot apologise for the rest of your life. No one can. You did what you thought best. It was a mistake. That’s all there is to it.” 

“Then stay,”_ he wheedled. 

_”I can’t. Honestly, I-“ 

“If you honestly meant what you just said, you’d stay. I want you to. So do they,”_ he said and she chewed the inside of her lower lip as he asked, _”When was the last time you just stopped? And I don’t mean fall asleep at your desk, or into your meal, but just stopped? When did you last breathe, Rosmarin of Cardolan?”_ 

She opened her mouth to answer but Hanasian was swifter, _”So help me, if you say you’re breathing right now….”_ 

Rin closed her mouth for that was exactly what she had been about to say. Hanasian pushed a strand of silver hair back behind her ear, _”You know what I mean. Please don’t pretend otherwise. Just stop. Stay. Breathe.”_ 

He tugged on her hand again and this time she let him tow her back towards her children. The twins cheered at that. 

_”Amme’s on our team,”_ Dorlith announced to the others. 

_”How come?”_ Hanavia challenged his younger brothers. 

_”’Cause she’s mean and we called it first,”_ Worlin answered, grinning. 

_”That’s fine,”_ Elian said, _”We get Adda.”_ 

The way Elian smiled, just like her mother, made the twins wonder if their elder sister had not pulled the rug out from beneath them. Then Worlin nudged his brother with his elbow. 

_”That’s fine. You get Hayna too!”_ he declared. 

Hayna gave them a smile brighter than the sun, _”Hooray!”_ 

Meanwhile, Hanavia crouched to look his youngest sister in the eye, _”You’re with them, Adanel. You know what to do.” 

“Not fair!”_ Dorlith howled in protest as Adanel strolled towards him with a devious grin mirrored on Hanavia’s face. 

_”You work with the cards you get dealt, kid,”_ Slippery informed the lad and bent to check everyone’s hands were still tied – especially the twins, _”You know the rules.” 

“There are no rules,”_ Rin said as she held her hands out for Rose to tie back. 

The two former Cats considered each other for a moment and then exchanged a nod. They split then, each with their teams, and the game kicked off anew. Though it was still spring, it did not take long for the heat to rise. This was particularly so for the one player that had taken the field in the multiple layers of clothing required of nobility. Even so, that did not mean that Rin welcomed the discovery that Hanasian had not only untied his hands at some point in the game but set them to ferrying her bodily to the very fountain Dorlith had been cavorting in earlier. 

_”Fountains,”_ she exclaimed as she squirmed in Hanasian’s grip, _”Are not made for games.” 

“Why do they make fountains,”_ Hanasian thought aloud as he carried his wife closer, _”What actual purpose do they serve?” 

“No! Hanasian, no! This is against the rules.” 

“There are no rules. You said so yourself. And no,”_ he said finally as he paused at the fountain, _”It is not different when you say so.”_ 

And just like he dumped her into the cool water. It was not deep and when she surfaced again, the water came only to her knees. But behind Hanasian her children were cheering. Hanasian was laughing and, to her enduring amazement, so too was she. 

_”Brigand! Lout!”_ she called him. 

_“Thief!”_ he replied, climbed into the fountain himself and kissed her, hard, right there in the lapping water. 

_”Are you breathing yet,”_ he asked against her lips as he unraveled the loose bonds at her wrists. 

_”No,”_ Rin replied as she used her newly freed hands to pull him back to her, _”Try again. Only properly this time.”_


----------



## Elora (Nov 9, 2017)

*Epilogue*


We all like a bit of closure to our tales, a piece of symmetry to counter our lopsided, messy, rambling lives. Nice, neat endings all packaged in crisp brown paper and charming rustic twine. Wholesome.


And utterly fabricated.


A deceit. Contrived.


But then so much of life is woven out of deceits – those we tell each other and particularly the ones we whisper to ourselves. So perhaps this, by comparison, is a small indulgence. Forgivable.


But only if it is good.


If you’ve read this far you are either a glutton for punishment or you actually want to know what happened next. Perhaps both. Well, do I have a treat in store for you! Here is what happened next.


[centre]Life[/centre]


Filled with arguments, some of them truly stupendous like great billowing summer storms filled with the crackling ozone, stunning light and stupendous noise. Filled with laughter, giggles, chuckles and guffaws – some of them unkind, many of them inappropriate (the best kind of all). Curses, imprecations, protestations, declarations and boring letters and a small mountain of accounts. Tears too. Moments of adulation, exhilaration, jubilation and terrification.


Is that a word? It is now. Because that is life. Unpredictable in most ways bar the most prosaic. Food had to be gotten and then eaten. Clothes had to be made and then worn. Days and nights had to come and then wheel on by, sometimes grindingly slow or breathlessly fast. Children grew and so did their parents, although in very different ways.


And yet it would a bridge too far to suggest that peace found its way into the lives of Hanasian and Rosmarin. That is too optimistic by far when there are no less that six children under their roof.


There was the time the twins brought home an egg that did not turn out to be a chicken or a goose after all – not that Dorlith or Worlin were overly surprised given they’d located the egg in a hole in the ground and not in a nest at all. That was certainly exciting. Especially when the egg’s occupant sought a new home somewhere in the house.


There was the time that Adanel accidentally burnt down her mother’s workshop. The kitchen garden was nearly lost too. Thankfully, the turnips were saved –to Elian’s vast disappointment. No one really knew where Elian’s malice for turnip had arisen from, only that it was as vast and enduring as the ocean they lived beside.


Inevitably, as the children grew up those on the other side of life’s fulcrum began to slowly sink into time’s rising tide. The Dirty Three were first to go, sadly proving Rosmarin’s misgivings about their distillation practices well founded. At least it was a quick end when the still they had established in the cellar of the Forsaken Inn blew up. Once what little could be found of the three reprobates had been decently set to rest, and the smouldering ruin of the Inn made safe, it emerged that at least the Dirty Three no longer had to worry about making their retirement venture profitable.


Some five years after that, and still young, Lochared joined them. One moment he was shouting instructions at a pack of new recruits and the next he was silent and unseeing forever more. There was nothing anyone could have done. Loch went from the world and the Free Company of Arnor as suddenly he had arrived all those years ago. Rose was never the same after that. Word came from Rhuadar that Berlas had settled down with a local lass. Not long after he laid himself down in his marriage bed were they laying him into his grave. At least he went happy, they said.


Videgavia went peacefully, in his sleep, on a dark wintry night. The Daleman had always been a quiet man, but never a peaceful one. His final years had seen him retire but even that had not brought him peace. Hanasian knew why that was. Videgavia never stopped waiting for the other boot to drop – namely, that Rosmarin would uncover the full nature and extent of his involvement in Hanasian’s two year disappearance. Hanasian swore to him that he would never divulge it yet Videgavia knew all too well how difficult it was to keep anything from the Lady of Cardolan.


This all sounds very sad, of course, but that is the nature of life. It is not permanent, unchangeable and enduring. It is not all beer, rainbows and puppy dogs. But let us look now to the next generation before we become too maudlin.


Hanavia was determined to follow his father’s footsteps until his father’s apparent death in Bree. That experience shook the eldest prince of Cardolan deeply and in the wake of that Hanavia turned his attention to his mother’s path. He was not a healer like her, but he soon proved adept at other aspects of her duties. His love of history was more like his father than he knew and Hanavia became engrossed in the history and lore of Cardolan. The enormity of what the realm had faced, and indeed the renewal begun by King Elessar and his mother, was stupendous. He could conceive of nothing better than to continue that and he set himself to that just time. No one was surprised, then, when the Lady of Cardolan formally declared Hanavia to be her heir apparent and the day he became Lord of Cardolan in his own right was one the proudest of her life.


----------



## Elora (Nov 9, 2017)

Elian pursued her music all the way to Minas Tirith against her parent’s wishes. Determined, headstrong, the eldest princess of Cardolan soon found her footing in the city and rose to become one of the southern court’s pre-eminent bards. Dorlith and Worlin always had a clear path – if not to prison than into knighthood. They took duty first in Rohan, but returned north to Arnor to become some of the first Knights of the new Cardolan realm. Under their hand, Cardolan’s ranks flourished anew.


Adanel surprised no one to became a healer and there was only one place she wished to be – at the side of the best healer in the Reunited Kingdom, Lady Rosmarin of Cardolan. She happily remained at home and, aside from the small fire incident, soon rose to be reckoned amongst one of the leading healers of Arnor. She took up residence at Annuminas where she established herself in her own right. And then there was Hayna and what Hayna loved best of all was the art of growing food. He settled happily in Edhellond and with the local farmers there, established a sheep and cattle cartel that traded as far south as Umbar and as far north as Lond Daer.


As for Hanasian and Rosmarin, no sooner had the children all seemed to find their feet did the grandchildren descend. As time giveth so too did it take. Hanasian first, to Rosmarin's deep and abiding grief.


In truth, no story truly ends. Rather, they reach a juncture at which we can pause, blink and take stock of where we are.


So breathe deeply, readers dear, for such a point have we reached as Rosmarin, bent by age, reaches Tharbad. Restructured now and set to rights, it resembles little of those early days she recalled. But beyond that settlement lies the road and the forest their paths had first met. She and Hanasian, as if the fates or the Valar he spoke of from time to time had deigned it. Even as she treads those paths, she can feel him. That sense of anticipation. As if he waited, just around that curve in the road or the bole of that tree. And so, wandering, Rosmarin laid herself down not very far from the place her path first crossed with that of Hanasian. And when she was found, her face was set into a smile so sweet that that they had to look away.


Namarie.


----------

